# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Kλείνει η ΕΡΤ;

## yiapap

Κλείνει η ΕΡΤ την Τρίτη (σήμερα; )
WTF?
http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/arti...keto-sthn-ert/

Λένε ότι θα ξανανοίξει μετά το καλοκαίρι. Και έχω απορίες:
1. Θα σταματήσουμε να πληρώνουμε μέσω ΔΕΗ από την Τρίτη;
2. Μέχρι το τέλος του 2014 θα έχει λιγότερους από Χ-2,850 εργαζόμενους (κατά προτίμηση από συγκεκριμένη πόλη της πελοπονήσου);
3. Όταν θα ανοίξει θα ανοίξει με έχει σκοπό το δημόσιο συμφέρον και όχι το κέρδος όπως πρέπει να είναι ένα κρατικό κανάλι;
4. Αν δεν είναι αμιγώς δημόσια εμείς θα την πληρώνουμε με χαράτσι ανάλογο του σημερινού;

----------


## Gordito

Δεν αφηνουν τις μ@λακιες λεω εγω; Ας περιμενουν να τελειωσουν οι τελικοι πρωτα.

Μετα ας κανουν οτι θελουν. Να βγαλουν το χαρατσι απο το λογαριασμο και ας κλεισουν, δεν μας κανει σοφοτερους η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## bilirius

Δεν νομιζω πως θα γινει αυτο.Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινει τωρα.

----------


## yiapap

Πρόσθεσα μερικά στο αρχικό μου post γιατί η είδηση μου έκανε τόσο αίσθηση που την πόσταρα πολύ βιαστικά...

----------


## stefan_city

Για δύο πράγματα λυπάμαι, κι ένα ζητώ. 
Πρώτο και κυριότερο, για τους απλούς υπαλλήλους που ξαφνικά και από το πουθενά χάνουν τη δουλειά τους.
Δεύτερο, για τους τελικούς που δεν θα μεταδοθούν καν, εκτός κι αν υπάρξει συμφωνία με άλλο κανάλι, που κάτι μου λέει πως θα είναι συνδρομητικό.
Αυτό που ζητώ, είναι να βγει από το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ, τουλάχιστον για όσο παραμείνει κλειστή.

Αποστολή από το GSII με τη χρήση Forum Runner

----------


## Gordito

Να βγει για παντα απο το λογαριασμο της ΔΕΗ.
Αν δεν βγαινουν χωρις το χαρατσι, ας κλεισουν καναλια και ας απολυσουν υπαλληλους.

Ακουγεται ωμο; 
Ας ακουγεται, αργομισθους εγω δεν θελω να πληρωνω.

- - - Updated - - -

Kαι ομως ειναι γεγονος!!!

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/ert/681250

----------


## yiapap

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
Υπάρχει κάποιος που διαφωνεί με την υπάρξει ΕΝΟΣ κρατικού καναλιού το οποίο να έχει ενημερωτικό, εκπαιδευτικό και ψυχαγωγικό με επίπεδο περιεχόμενο;
Π.χ. να παίζει ειδήσεις, ντοκυμαντέρ και σειρές όπως οι Ευρωπαϊκες που παίζει τελευταία η ΕΡΤ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Kαι ομως ειναι γεγονος!!!
> 
> http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/ert/681250


Ναι ρε συ... Το διασταύρωσα πριν το ποστάρω!

----------


## paradox21

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που διαφωνεί με την υπάρξει ΕΝΟΣ κρατικούδημόσιου καναλιού το οποίο να έχει ενημερωτικό, εκπαιδευτικό και ψυχαγωγικό με επίπεδο περιεχόμενο;
> Π.χ. να παίζει ειδήσεις, ντοκυμαντέρ και σειρές όπως οι Ευρωπαϊκες που παίζει τελευταία η ΕΡΤ;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ναι ρε συ... Το διασταύρωσα πριν το ποστάρω!



ΟΧΙ οχι

----------


## flamelab

Κλεινει τα μεσανυχτα, και για 3 μηνες... (ετσι λενε).

----------


## Gordito

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που διαφωνεί με την υπάρξει ΕΝΟΣ κρατικού καναλιού το οποίο να έχει ενημερωτικό, εκπαιδευτικό και ψυχαγωγικό με επίπεδο περιεχόμενο;
> Π.χ. να παίζει ειδήσεις, ντοκυμαντέρ και σειρές όπως οι Ευρωπαϊκες που παίζει τελευταία η ΕΡΤ;


Ας κανει οτι θελει, αρκει να μην μπαινει μεσα και να μην την πληρωνω εγω απο την ΔΕΗ. Και οχι, δεν με νοιαζει τι θα παρεχει η ΕΡΤ οταν το πληρωνει ο Ελληνας απο την πονεμενη τσεπη του, ιδιως και με την τηλεθεαση που εχει.

----------


## stefan_city

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που διαφωνεί με την υπάρξει ΕΝΟΣ κρατικού καναλιού το οποίο να έχει ενημερωτικό, εκπαιδευτικό και ψυχαγωγικό με επίπεδο περιεχόμενο;
> Π.χ. να παίζει ειδήσεις, ντοκυμαντέρ και σειρές όπως οι Ευρωπαϊκες που παίζει τελευταία η ΕΡΤ;


Εγώ θα προτιμούσα δύο κανάλια. ΕΤ1 ή ΝΕΤ, και το HD.

Αποστολή από το GSII με τη χρήση Forum Runner

----------


## FuS

Ισχύει κανονικά το παραπάνω, το λένε και μέσα στο site της ερτ.

Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει ένα κανάλι, δημόσιου χαρακτήρα, ενημερωτικό, ψυχαγωγικό και πιο σοβαρό και όλα αυτά με ένα λογικό κόστος αλλιώς δεν το συζητώ καν.
Αυτό που σίγουρα δεν θέλω είναι υπέρογκα κόστη (πόσο μάλλον χωρίς την συγκατάθεση αυτών που πληρώνουν), ηλίθιες εκπομπές με φραπελιές, ματζούνια και τέτοιες αηδίες καθώς και ηλίθιους διαγωνισμούς "τραγουδιου".΄
Τέλος, το θεωρώ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ σε μια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία, να γίνονται διακοπές για διαφημίσεις όπως το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο επίσης να πληρώνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς είτε βλέπεις είτε όχι, είτε έχεις τηλεόραση είτε όχι. Δηλαδή μου φαίνεται πως είμαι μεγάλος μαλ$#ας που πληρώνω για ερτ (στο λογαριασμό Δεή) αλλά εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο δεν έχω καν τηλέοραση..

----------


## manicx

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που διαφωνεί με την υπάρξει ΕΝΟΣ κρατικού καναλιού το οποίο να έχει ενημερωτικό, εκπαιδευτικό και ψυχαγωγικό με επίπεδο περιεχόμενο;
> Π.χ. να παίζει ειδήσεις, ντοκυμαντέρ και σειρές όπως οι Ευρωπαϊκες που παίζει τελευταία η ΕΡΤ;


2 κανάλια. ΕΡΤ και ΕΡΤ HD. NET και ET3 δεν χρειάζονται σε τίποτε. Επίσης, υπάρχουν πολλά ραδιόφωνα και περιφερειακοί σταθμοί. Να μην ξεχάσω και την Ραδιοτηλεόραση. 2 Τηλεοπτικά και 2 ραδιοφωνικά, όχι περιοδικά (υπάρχει και το internet), όχι ΕΡΤ σε λογαριασμούς ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Νικαετός

AΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Δεν υπάρχουν σχόλια. Απλά ντροπή για τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό. Και δεν μιλω για τις ενημερωτικές εκπομπές αλλά για όλο το έργο της ΕΡΤ (αρχείο-ορχήστρες-αρχείο-περιφερειακά ραδιόφωνα-ΕΡΤ ΣΑΤ κλπ). 

Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι μπορεί να γίνει...

----------


## Gordito

> AΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Δεν υπάρχουν σχόλια. Απλά ντροπή για τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό. Και δεν μιλω για τις ενημερωτικές εκπομπές αλλά για όλο το έργο της ΕΡΤ (αρχείο-ορχήστρες-αρχείο-περιφερειακά ραδιόφωνα-ΕΡΤ ΣΑΤ κλπ). 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι μπορεί να γίνει...


Aναμφιβολα, μονο η ΕΡΤ προαγει πολιτισμο, τα ιδιωτικα καναλια προαγουν.... Τουρκικα και Στεφανιδου.
Αλλα συμφωνω σε ενα που ειπωθηκε, μεγαλες αλλαγες δεν γινονται χωρις ριζοσπαστικες αποφασεις.

Ειναι ντροπη πραγματικη ομως οταν υποχρεωνεται ο ανεργος να πληρωνει ΕΡΤ. Και ποιοι εργαζονται εκει μεσα ξερουμε πολυ καλα.

Ελπιζω μονο να μην την πατησουν πολλοι που εργαζονται δικαια, και να μην μεινουν πολλα λαμογια.

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης, αν κλεισει τελικα, δεν την βλεπω να ανοιγει τον Σεπτεμβρη, οι εργαζομενοι δεν φευγουν απο εκει ουτε με σφαιρες.

----------


## tsioy

Κλείνει η ΕΡΤ, δηλαδή:
Απολύονται χιλιάδες εργαζόμενοι (>2500)κλείνει ένα μέσο ενημέρωσης*κλείνει το μόνο ελεύθερο κανάλι που επένδυσε σε ποιότητα εικόνας πάνω από 576pπροφανώς είχαμε "έκτακτες περιπτώσεις εξαιρετικά επείγουσας και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης" (σύμφωνα με το Σύνταγμα( το ποιο;  :ROFL: )  για να αποφασιστεί με πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου.

και το πρόβλημά μας είναι το ποσό στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ. Δεν υπήρχε πχ. άλλη λύση μέσω αναδιάρθρωσης ή κάτι άλλο. Ή άσπρο ή μαύρο.
Κλασσικοί Έλληνες.

(* το σε ποιο βαθμό  *ήταν* αντικειμενικό το συζητάμε φυσικά, αλλά τώρα θα μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε απερίσκεπτα απο τα αγαπημένα μας MEGA και ΣΚΑΙ).

----------


## Νικαετός

Αμφιβάλει κανείς ότι θα μείνουν ΜΟΝΟ τα λαμόγια...

----------


## hemlock

> Aναμφιβολα, μονο η ΕΡΤ προαγει πολιτισμο, τα ιδιωτικα καναλια προαγουν.... Τουρκικα και Στεφανιδου.
> Αλλα συμφωνω σε ενα που ειπωθηκε, μεγαλες αλλαγες δεν γινονται χωρις ριζοσπαστικες αποφασεις.
> 
> Ειναι ντροπη πραγματικη ομως οταν υποχρεωνεται ο ανεργος να πληρωνει ΕΡΤ. Και ποιοι εργαζονται εκει μεσα ξερουμε πολυ καλα.
> 
> Ελπιζω μονο να μην την πατησουν πολλοι που εργαζονται δικαια, και να μην μεινουν πολλα λαμογια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επισης, αν κλεισει τελικα, δεν την βλεπω να ανοιγει τον Σεπτεμβρη, οι εργαζομενοι δεν φευγουν απο εκει ουτε με σφαιρες.


Πόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσα δίνεις τον χρόνο για την ΕΡΤ ,ξέρεις ?

----------


## Νικαετός

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ σε σχέση με αυτά που παίρνεις hemlock. (Όχι μόνο εσύ αλλά όλοι οι έλληνες παντού στον κόσμο)/

Πάντως στο MEGA σκάσαμε 100 μιλιόνια για να παίρνεις Πρετεντέρη και Τρέμη μαζί με τα τούρκικα....

----------


## hemlock

Περίπου 50 ευρώ τον χρόνο/λογαριασμό πηγαίνουν στην ΕΡΤ αν διαβάζω καλά και απο αυτά πολλά γυρνάνε στο κράτος. (ψάχνω να βρώ τις δηλώσεις του αρχισυνδικαλιστή της ΕΡΤ για να το επιβεβαιώσω)

----------


## Νικαετός

Γύρω στα 100+ εκατομύρια γυρίζουν στο κράτος. Στην ΕΡΤ πηγαίνει ένα 40% περίπου///

----------


## Artemius

ΦΟΒΕΡΗ πατεντα!

για ΑΚΟΜΗ 1 φορα η Ελλαδα ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΕΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΑ.

και ΚΑΛΑ ΝΤΕΜΕΚ δημοκρατια με και ΚΑΛΑ ΝΤΕΜΕΚ δημοκρατικα εκλεγμενη κυβερνηση (το οτι ο λαος δεν εξελεξε καμια κυβερνηση ηταν παντελως ασχετο βλεπετε...),

κλεινει την Δημοσια Τηλεοραση και Ραδιοφωνια,στελνει τους παντες σπιτι τους και ρευστοποιει την περιουσια του φορεα (κτιρια,εξοπλισμο,αρχειο,κτλ κτλ...)

να ξεκαθαρισω κατι.

για τους δημοσιοκαφρους,και αυτους που ποτε δεν δουλεψαν και μπηκαν απο παραθυρα κτλ κτλ,ΑΦΟΔΕΥΤΗΚΑ.

για ολους τους αλλους,τεχνικους κτλ,που αλλος λιγοτερο αλλος περισσοτερο,εχουν δουλεψει χρονια και εχουν εμπειρια και πλεον βρισκονται σε μια φαση της ζωης τους που εχουν οικογενειακες/οικονομικες υποχρεωσεις και λιγο πριν την συνταξη καποιοι,
ή αυτοι που ειναι νέοι στην δουλειά,μπορει να εχουν και καποια πτυχια,προσπαθούν απο κάπου να πιαστούν...

Ε ΝΑΙ,ΑΥΤΟΙ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΟΥΝΤΑ ΤΩΝ 3 ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΜΣΕΝ.

ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΡΕΥΣΤΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΕ ΛΑΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ?

να πανε να βρουνε τα λεφτα ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ.

απλα ΑΙΣΧΟΣ.


υ.γ. : Κεδικογλου στειλε τα ΜΑΤ στις 00:01 στην ΕΡΤ να δεις ΠΟΣΑ ΑΠΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ Ο ΣΑΚΟΣ. Μετα στειλτα στο Πολυτεχνειο και τα λοιπα Πανεπιστημιακα Ιδρυματα,γιατι οπως το ΝΟΥΝΟΥ με ολη του την κρεμα μεγαλωνει γερα παιδια (αποδειξη τα 300 γουρουνακια),ετσι και το γκλομπ με ολη του την φορα μεγαλωνει γερες εφημερες-εφημερα γερες Χουντες.

Απλα στο τελευταιο μη ξεχασεις το τανκς...παιζει να το χρειαστεις αλλωστε.

----------


## senkradvii

Άντε μπράβο να μπαίνουμε στην λεωφόρο της ανάπτυξης πια!  :Clap: 

Mια απορία έχω μόνο. Το μπασκετάκι που θα το δούμε;  :Sad: 

Στα πιο σοβαρά πάντως, *αν* ξανανοίξει με 1-2 κανάλια, με υπαλλήλους οι οποίοι θα είναι αξιοκρατικώς διορισμένοι και με μοντέλο τύπου όπως αυτό της ΝΕΤ τότε οκ. Αμφιβάλλω αν τελικά θα γίνει βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο αλλά σε κάποια πράγματα όντως θα χρειάζεται hard reset. Kρίμα για τους εργαζόμενους οι οποίοι δούλευαν και άξιζαν όπως ακριβώς και για τους υπόλοιπους χιλιάδες άλλους του ιδιωτικού τομέα βέβαια που τα έχουν ζήσει αυτά εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## Νικαετός

Είναι μια είδηση που ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ να πιστέψω. Ειλικρινά. Έζησα χούντες, ειδικά δικαστήρια, Σημίτη. Κωστάκη, Γιωργάκη....αυτά ποτέ.

----------


## stefan_city

> Mια απορία έχω μόνο. Το μπασκετάκι που θα το δούμε;


Για Αντ1 ή Nova διάβασα.

Αποστολή από το GSII με τη χρήση Forum Runner

----------


## Οβελίξ

Συγγνώμη, το κομματικό παραμάγαζο που λέγεται ΕΡΤ και που επί δεκαετίες βρίζουμε και το έχουμε ως υπόδειγμα κομματικής και κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας, αυτή την ΕΡΤ υποστηρίζουμε τώρα;

Ολοι ξέρουμε πώς η κάθε κυβέρνηση χρησιμοποιούσε την ΕΡΤ. Και δεν μιλάω για την ΕΡΤ ως αφηρημένη έννοια, αλλά ως τους ανθρώπους (υπαλλήλους κάθε θέσης) που μπήκαν εκεί ποιος ξέρει πώς, και τους διορισμένους κομματικά αλεξιπτωτιστές (τύπου Σαλαγκούδη, Λιάτσου κλπ) που απλώς έχουν φίλο τον υπουργό.

Εχεις λοιπόν ένα τέτοιο κατάστημα. Το έχεις φτιάξει σύμφωνα με τα μούτρα σου, είναι το προσωπικό σου playground για να βολεύεις κόσμο, κάθε ένας εκεί μέσα είναι είτε ισοβίως μόνιμος (η μειοψηφία) είτε συμβασιούχος/όμηρος, αλλά υποστηρικτής (η πλειοψηφία). Επί δεκαετίες την έχεις κάνει όργανο της ψευτιάς και της δημοσιογραφίας που μόνο την αλήθεια δεν εξυπηρετεί. Αυτή την ΕΡΤ θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε;

Δυστυχώς, δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή η ΕΡΤ θα μπορούσε να εξυγιανθεί. Δεν θα μπορούσε, δηλαδή, εν λειτουργία να αλλάξει και να θυμίζει περισσότερο BBC και λιγότερο βαλκανικό ρουσφετοκάναλο.

Εχω πει πολλές φορές πως είναι συμφορά της Ελλάδας να μην έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση και ότι ένας τέτοιος φορέας είναι άκρως απαραίτητος για ένα σωρό λόγους (ειδησεογραφικούς, πολιτιστικούς, αρχειακούς κλπ). Μόνο που η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι δημόσια τηλεόραση. Είναι κατ' όνομα μόνο. Στην πράξη είναι ένα κομματικό όργανο.

100 φορές να λειτουργεί και να γίνει ένα κανάλι (ή τρία) που να χαιρόμαστε να βλέπουμε και που χαιρόμαστε να πληρώνουμε. Αλλά αυτή την ΕΡΤ, όπως είναι και όπως έχει καταντήσει δεν θέλω να την βλεπω ούτε να την πληρώνω. 

Δεν συμφωνώ στο κλείσιμο, αλλά ίσως και αυτό να ειναι μία λύση.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: Στηρίζω τη ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ τηλεόραση, σιχαίνομαι το πελατειακό κράτος που δημιούργησε το τέρας και τώρα την απαξιώνει.

----------


## Νικαετός

Συγγνώμη παιδιά που θα σας το χαλάσω. Αν και φανατικός βάζελος χ@σ@ηκα για το "μπασκετάκι". Εδώ μιλάμε για μοναδικό γεγονός, ανεπανάληπτο στα ευρωπαϊκά χρονικά. Δεν μπορούμε (ή δεν πρέπει) να ασχολούμαστε με τεταρτεύοντα ζητήματα.

----------


## senkradvii

> Συγγνώμη παιδιά που θα σας το χαλάσω. Αν και φανατικός βάζελος χ@σ@ηκα για το "μπασκετάκι". Εδώ μιλάμε για μοναδικό γεγονός, ανεπανάληπτο στα ευρωπαϊκά χρονικά. Δεν μπορούμε (ή δεν πρέπει) να ασχολούμαστε με τεταρτεύοντα ζητήματα.


Κατά βάση σαρκαστικό και ειρωνικό ήταν το σχόλιο μου.  :Razz: 

Λυπάμαι όμως γιατί πιθανολογώ πως θα έχουμε πάλι ότι είχαμε 2 χρόνια πριν και συμβαίνουν τώρα δίπλα στην Τουρκία.

----------


## ZORO

Και εδώ το βίντεο της είδησης από το mega
Σύμφωνα με την είδηση θα αντικατασταθεί με έναν δημόσιο, αλλά όχι κρατικό οργανισμό. Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ, θα μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση για πρόσληψη στον καινούργιο οργανισμό.

----------


## manicx

> Εδώ μιλάμε για μοναδικό γεγονός, ανεπανάληπτο στα ευρωπαϊκά χρονικά.


Πιο ανεπανάληπτο και από τα χρήματα που 'έφευγαν' για να πάρει 3 ομάδες στο ποδόσφαιρο και το κόστος της Αθλητικής Κυριακής που στοίχιζε όσο χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή; Τα 200 χιλιάρικα που έπαιρναν μερικοί δημοσιολάγνοι για 9μηνες εκπομπές; ΣΟΚ τώρα, τότε τι; Τώρα μας έκοψε, τότε;

----------


## tsioy

Δε νομίζω ότι ισχυρίστηκε κανέις ότι η ΕΡΤ ήταν άρτια οργανωμένη. Είχε όμως και θετικά, τα οποία δεν βλέπουμε στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.
Λύση θα ήταν ο οργανωμένος επανασχεδιασμός λειτουργίας της και όχι το κλείσιμο με τα γνωστά δημοκρατικά μέσα.
Αλλά όταν γαλουχούμαστε με λογικές τύπου "1.500.000 άνεργοι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, πότε *επιτέλους* θα απολυθουν *και* από το δημόσιο;", αυτά θα έχουμε.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πιο ανεπανάληπτο και από τα χρήματα που 'έφευγαν' για να πάρει 3 ομάδες στο ποδόσφαιρο και το κόστος της Αθλητικής Κυριακής που στοίχιζε όσο χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή; Τα 200 χιλιάρικα που έπαιρναν μερικοί δημοσιολάγνοι για 9μηνες εκπομπές; ΣΟΚ τώρα, τότε τι; Τώρα μας έκοψε, τότε;


Τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Αυτές είναι αποφάσεις των διορισμένων διοικήσεων. Δεν έχει σχέση με τους εργαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ. Ούτε οι αμοιβές των δημοσιολάγνων" όπως λες. Αυτή είναι και η υποκρισία τους...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το κουλό είναι πως ο Κεδίκογλου περιέγραψε μια κατάσταση (αδιαφάνεια, σπατάλη, ασυδοσία) για την οποία το κόμμα του δεν έκανε τίποτα για την πολεμήσει. Εστω για να πει «πολεμήσαμε, αλλά...». 

Περιέγραψε την ΕΡΤ παραλείποντας να ξεκινήσει με τη φράση «Εμείς, τα κόμματα εξουσίας φτιάξαμε στην ΕΡΤ....».

Ο Σαμαράς κλείνει την ΕΡΤ με μια απλή κυβερνητική απόφαση ξεχνώντας ότι, με πολιτικούς όρους, το impact στην κοινωνία θα είναι τεράστιο. Αλλά, πάλι, ίσως ποντάρει ότι δεν θα είναι, δεν ξέρω... Αν μετά από 1,5 εκατ. ανέργους, ξεσηκωθεί στα σοβαρά η κοινωνία για 2.600 του δημοσίου θα είναι μάλλον έκπληξη.

----------


## Νικαετός

Αυτό νομίζεις πως είναι η ΕΡΤ Οβελίξ? ΟΙ 2600 εργαζόμενοι? ΜΟΝΟ?

----------


## tsioy

> Το κουλό είναι πως ο Κεδίκογλου περιέγραψε μια κατάσταση (αδιαφάνεια, σπατάλη, ασυδοσία) για την οποία το κόμμα του δεν έκανε τίποτα για την πολεμήσει. Εστω για να πει «πολεμήσαμε, αλλά...». 
> 
> Περιέγραψε την ΕΡΤ παραλείποντας να ξεκινήσει με τη φράση «Εμείς, τα κόμματα εξουσίας φτιάξαμε στην ΕΡΤ....».


Αυτό μόνο ; Εδώ μίλησε  "για το χαράτσι στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ". Φυσικά δεν εννοούσε το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ ή το τέλος με τη νέα ονομασία του..

----------


## George978

Με το χαρατσι τι θα γινει?

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν θα πληρώνεις τα 5 ευρώ το δίμηνο George, όσο καιρό θα είναι κλειστή (αν κλείσει).

----------


## George978

Μια χαρα, ελπιζω η νεα που θα ανοιξει να ανοιξει σε υγιεις βασεις και με αξιοκρατικη επιλογη προσωπικου.

----------


## Artemius

> Είναι μια είδηση που ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ να πιστέψω. Ειλικρινά. Έζησα χούντες, ειδικά δικαστήρια, Σημίτη. Κωστάκη, Γιωργάκη....αυτά ποτέ.



τι σε εκπλησσει ακριβως ?

η ιστορια στην χωρα αυτη κυκλους κανει,γτ ο λαος της ποτε μυαλο δε βαζει. θα πρεπε να το ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα.


μια ΧΟΥΝΤΑ εφτιαξε την ΥΕΝΕΔ,για τους δικους της σκοπους,αλλα ο λαος δεν ετρωγε τον "παπα" της Χουντας,

μια ΧΟΥΝΤΑ τωρα κλεινει την ΕΡΤ,για τους δικους της σκοπους. μονο που αυτη την φορα...φοβαμαι οτι ο "παπας" της Χουντας θα μασηθει,θα καταποθει,θα βρεθει και νοστιμος μη σε πω. ηδη γινεται κιολας,το βλεπεις στο φορουμ.

μετα θα ερθουν και τα αλλα.

ξεπουλημα και ρευστοποιηση των νοσοκομειων,των σχολειων...περιμενε λιγακι,εδω θα σαι και εδω θα μαι και θα μαστε. το που ακριβως ο καθενας αγνωστο βεβαια.

εγω π.χ.,και σαν νεοτερος,που βλεπω οτι σε λιγο δεν θα με ανηκει τπτ σαν πολιτη και σαν ιδιωτη θα τρωω χημικα και γκλομπ,
αλλος θα παιρνει με την καμερα,οχι εμενα που θα τρωω το ξυλο της αρκουδας,αλλα το ψευτοκυνηγητο που θα τρωνε τα ΜΑΤ απο τους συναδελφους τους Ασφαλιτες που θα σπανε και απο κατι,
αλλος/-η θα παιρνει τον καφε του βλεποντας την Τατιανα και τα Τουρκικα ή βλεποντας τα "αναρχοκομμουνια" Ασφαλιτες να κανουν σαματα,
και αλλος θα παιρνει μεγαλη ευχαριστηση που στον λογαριασμο του ρευματος του (γτ πλεον ΔΕΗ δεν θα υπαρχει ουτε σαν επωνυμια) δεν θα βλεπει καμια δημοσια εισφορα.

στο τελος καποιος θα παιρνει εμενα και αλλους,νεους και μεγαλους,με το φορειο. αφου πρωτα ρωτησει τον καθενα ξεχωριστα σε ποια εταιρεια ειναι ασφαλισμενος.

----------


## Νικαετός

Άφωνος...
  (Στο ποστ του George αναφέρομαι)

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Αυτό νομίζεις πως είναι η ΕΡΤ Οβελίξ? ΟΙ 2600 εργαζόμενοι? ΜΟΝΟ?


Δεν είδες το #26, ε?

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δεν είδες το #26, ε?


Έχεις δίκιο δεν το είχα δει...

----------


## linman

> Μια χαρα, ελπιζω η νεα που θα ανοιξει να ανοιξει σε υγιεις βασεις και με αξιοκρατικη επιλογη προσωπικου.


1. Με όλο το σεβασμό υπαρχει μια τέτοια περίπτωση? Εχω κάποια <<σχέση >> με Καλαμάτα και ξέρω.
2. Τι θα γίνει άν υπάρξει κάτι έκτακτο? Θα μας <<ενημέρώσουν >> το mega ant1 κτλ?
3. Γιατί πανηγυρίζει η ΧΡΥΣΑ ΑΥΓΑ?
4. Οι συνιστώσες πα*** και δη*** υπάρχουν?
5. Που είναι ο διάλογος με την κοινωνία (σε 12 ώρες)?
6. Αν είχε τούρκικα θα ήταν ΟΚ?
7. Αν οι εργαζόμενοι απολλύονται με αυτό τον τρόπο (και δεν υπάρχει αντίδραση)
  τι θα περιμένει τους υπόλοιπους?(εργαζόμενους και άνεργους)

----------


## Οβελίξ

Πάντως, αν με ρωτήσεις, το πιθανότερο που βλέπω να γίνεται είναι να επιβιώνει η ΕΡΤ χωρίς σοβαρές αλλαγές, πάλι στα ίδια και γνωστά. Αν εφαρμοστεί το πρώτο σκέλος αυτού που ανακοινώθηκε σήμερα, δλδ το κλείσιμο (διότι για το δεύτερο σκέλος «ανασύνθεση σε υγιείς βάσεις» γελάνε και οι πέτρες), θα είναι μεγάλη έκπληξη.

Συνεπώς, πολύς χαμός για έναν άρρωστο οργανισμό που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει.

----------


## blugosi

Κατ΄αρχήν δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει Έλληνας που να μην απαιτεί την ύπαρξη τουλάχιστον ενός δημοσίου καναλιού τηλεόρασης πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας, και 2-3 αντίστοιχων ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, χρηματοδοτούμενο καθ΄ ολοκληρίαν από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό και κάποιες διαφημίσεις  / χορηγίες ίσως.

Αυτό το κανάλι οφείλει να προσφέρει μία κατά το δυνατόν αντικειμενική πληροφόρηση, με εργασία προσωπικού που εργάζεται με τους όρους που εργάζονται όλοι οι άλλοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλο, με ενιαίο μισθολόγιο κλπ.

Από την άλλη, οι "διορισμοί" διαφόρων βυσμάτων στην ΕΡΤ την καθιστούν ένα προκλητικό παράδειγμα βολέματος ημετέρων. 

Οι προσπάθειες εξυγίανσης με διάλογο , πρόγραμμα κλπ. απέτυχαν παταγωδώς τόσο λόγω των γελοίων πολιτικών μας, όσο και κατόπιν πίεσης των εργαζομένων. 
Παράδειγμα το περιοδικό Ραδιοτηλεόραση, που εκδίδεται από κρατικό φορέα (την ΕΡΤ) για να ανταγωνισθεί τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Καταργήθηκε με νόμο πριν δύο χρόνια, και ακόμη εκδίδεται!

Βεβαίως η μεθόδευση της ΝΔ είναι κατάπτυστη, η υποκρισία του ΠΑΣΟΚ και του ΔΗΜΑΡ είναι εμετική, αλλά πιστεύει κάποιος ότι με διάλογο και διαβούλευση θα άλλαζε ποτέ κάτι στην ΕΡΤ;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Άντε ρε, κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως "τα χειρότερα πέρασαν", "μπήκαμε σε τροχιά ανάπτυξης" το 2014 "θα βγούμε στις αγορές", όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι ηγέτες "μας σφίγγουν το χέρι" και όλα βαίνουν καλώς.

----------


## zoxir

ΑΠΙ-ΣΤΕΥ-ΤΟ

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ.

Τους χάλασε την δουλεία η ΕΕ για το ξεπούλημα της ΔΕΠΑ και θυμήθηκαν την ΕΡΤ. Σειρά θα έχουν νοσοκομεία, σχολεία, αστυνομικά τμήματα και δεν ξέρω τι αλλό. Γεια σου ρε Αντώνη και τα Success Story σου.

----------


## sdikr

> Πόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσα δίνεις τον χρόνο για την ΕΡΤ ,ξέρεις ?


Ok να δώσουμε τότε άλλα τόσα και για τις άλλες υπηρεσίες, αφού είναι ψίχουλα.


Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να τα πληρώνω αν μιλούσαμε για μια ΕΡΤ σε στυλ bbc (έχει αρκετά κανάλια ειδικά τοπικά για να προλάβω τα σχετικά με την ΕΤ3).

----------


## Artemius

εχω μαθει,οι εικονες δουλευουν καλυτερα.



τι ΔΕΝ καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## ermis333

Παιδιά εμένα δε μου άρεσε καθόλου αυτό που είδα σήμερα. Ναι συμφωνώ στο ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να αλλάξει ριζικά και να απαλλαγεί από τα βύσματα, αλλά ο τρόπος του Κεδίκογλου μου θύμισε λίγο Γεώργιο Παπαδόπουλο (αν και σε αρκετά από τα λεγόμενα συμφωνούσα).

Το ζουμί είναι πως για να πάρουμε τη δόση πρέπει να απολυθούν 2.000 δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι σε πρώτη φάση, τα χρονικά περιθώρια στένεψαν οπότε η ΕΡΤ πήρε το τρίτο το μακρύτερο. Αλλιώς no dose.

----------


## yiapap

Για μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά...
Ναι οκ, δεν λειτουργεί καλά η ΕΡΤ. Και;
Και η Βουλή δε λειτουργεί καλά. Πως θα αισθανόσασταν αν αντί για να φύγουν οι 100-200-300, μια πράξη "νομοθετικού περιεχομένου" καταργούσε τη Βουλή;
Ας λύσουν ΟΛΕΣ τις συμβάσεις, αφήνοντας τα κανάλια σε λειτουργία! Και ας προχωρήσουν σε διαδικασίες "εξυγίανσης". Δηλαδή, γιατί το Σεπτέμβριο θα γίνει κάτι καλύτερο;

Αν αύριο υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό εθνικό θέμα. Μια καταστροφή, ένα δυστύχημα... Ποιό ιδιωτικό κανάλι θα φέρει την ευθύνη της ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗΣ ενημέρωσης από το κράτος; Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά;

Όταν πρωοτέγραψα το post πραγματικά δεν είχα υπόψιν μου το μέγεθος της ασυδοσίας. Και πίσω από τους ασύδοτους, τους ψεύτες, κρύβονται τα δεκανίκια με γελοίες δηλώσεις ότι θα καταψηφίσουν την πράξη... τον Οκτώβριο αφού έχει ήδη γίνει η "μετάβαση".

----------


## ermis333

> Για μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά...
> Ναι οκ, δεν λειτουργεί καλά η ΕΡΤ. Και;
> Και η Βουλή δε λειτουργεί καλά. Πως θα αισθανόσασταν αν αντί για να φύγουν οι 100-200-300, μια πράξη "νομοθετικού περιεχομένου" καταργούσε τη Βουλή;
> Ας λύσουν ΟΛΕΣ τις συμβάσεις, αφήνοντας τα κανάλια σε λειτουργία! Και ας προχωρήσουν σε διαδικασίες "εξυγίανσης". Δηλαδή, γιατί το Σεπτέμβριο θα γίνει κάτι καλύτερο;
> 
> Αν αύριο υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό εθνικό θέμα. Μια καταστροφή, ένα δυστύχημα... Ποιό ιδιωτικό κανάλι θα φέρει την ευθύνη της ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗΣ ενημέρωσης από το κράτος; Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά;
> 
> Όταν πρωοτέγραψα το post πραγματικά δεν είχα υπόψιν μου το μέγεθος της ασυδοσίας. Και πίσω από τους ασύδοτους, τους ψεύτες, κρύβονται τα δεκανίκια με γελοίες δηλώσεις ότι θα καταψηφίσουν την πράξη... τον Οκτώβριο αφού έχει ήδη γίνει η "μετάβαση".


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.

----------


## yiapap

> Ok να δώσουμε τότε άλλα τόσα και για τις άλλες υπηρεσίες, αφού είναι ψίχουλα.


Ποιός σου είπε ότι δε δίνεις;
Ξέρεις πόσα χρήματα δίνεις για την παιδεία;
Κάτι που σε (μας) τσούζει περισσότερο, ξέρεις πόσα χρήματα δίνουμε για την Υγεία;

Αυρίο γιατί να μην καταργηθούν με μια πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου; Και πριν γελάσεις και με θεωρήσεις ακραίο να σου εφιστήσω την προσοχή ότι σε πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ ήδη έχει εφαρμοστεί (όχι με πραξικοπηματικές πράξεις) και οι πολίτες παίρνουν "κουπόνια" για τα παιδιά τους τα οποία "εξαργυρώνουν" σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία.

----------


## linman

Αυτά εδώ (που έχουμε πληρώσει) που θα τα βρούμε?

http://www.edutv.gr/protobathmia/vid...sa-logotexnia/

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτά εδώ (που έχουμε πληρώσει) που θα τα βρούμε?
> 
> http://www.edutv.gr/protobathmia/vid...sa-logotexnia/


Όπου και το ert-archives.gr
ΠΟΥ ΘΕ ΝΑ!
Μαζί με τα κανάλια καταργούνται όλα τα site και όλες οι θυγατρικές της.

----------


## linman

Δεν λέω μόνο για το τεχνικό μέρος
Αυτές οι παραγωγες δεν <<υπάρχουν>> σε ιδιωτικό κανάλι

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν λέω μόνο για το τεχνικό μέρος
> Αυτές οι παραγωγες δεν <<υπάρχουν>> σε ιδιωτικό κανάλι


Δεν κατάλαβες...
Γιατί υπάρχει το ψηφιακό υλικό του ert-archives.gr;
Υπάρχει το αναλογικό υλικό; Όλος ο πλούτος των αρχείων της ΕΡΤ;
Τι θα γίνουν αυτά; Θα μείνουν σε κάποιο υπουργείο; Θα δίνονται από τη "Νέα ΕΡΤ"; Δωρεάν; Ή με αντίτιμο;

----------


## patch

για τους κάφρους με τα κουστούμια δεν με ενοχλεί, πραγματικά περίμενα και περιμένω ακόμα τα πάντα
με θλίβει και με τσακίζει η ηλιθιότητα που με περιτριγυρίζει στην χώρα που δεν θέλω να είμαι πια

----------


## yiapap

Άλλη μια ερώτηση....
Έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ γιατί πρέπει να πιάσουμε το όριο απολύσεων (λέει το καλό ΠΑΣΟΚ μεταξύ άλλων).
Δηλαδή απολύουμε (και αποζημιώνουμε) 2500+ εργαζόμενους.
Αλλά αυτοί θα μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση στη νέα "Δημόσια Τηλεόραση".

Συγγνώμη, αλλά η τρόικα μας είπε να απολύσουμε και να αποζημιώσουμε 2500+ άτομα, να ξεκουράσουμε τις συχνότητες για 2-3 μήνες και μετά να τους ξαναπροσλάβουμε (έστω λιγότερους);
Πως θα κάνουμε προσλήψεις τον Σεπτέμβριο ακριβώς;

----------


## giorgosk

Τον αυριανό αγώνα  μπάσκετ ποιο κανάλι θα τον δείξει ;;

----------


## aroutis

Εαν δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι σήμερα μιλάμε για μια βαθύτατα αντιδημοκρατική πράξη, 
Αν δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι σήμερα, με μια πράξη "αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν" πάνε να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ - *ΑΣΧΕΤΑ* αν υπάρχει διαφθορά ή τα χίλια μυρια προβλήματα, 
Αν δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι αυτή η πράξη δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από τη συνέχεια της λογικής των επιτάξεων, των χημικών στο Συνταγμα και τέλος
Αν δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν υπάρχει Δημοκρατία, αλλά επιβολή σε αυτον το τόπο, 

Ειμαστε άξιοι για τη ποιότητα του πολιτεύματος που "απολαμβάνουμε". 

Δεν άντεξα να διαβάσω πάνω από 3-4 posts. Κύριοι, τη γλώσσα στο μυαλουδάκι, το thread δεν αντέχει σε αστεεισμούς.

----------


## alekan

> Τον αυριανό αγώνα  μπάσκετ ποιο κανάλι θα τον δείξει ;;


Eλπίζω κανένα, και θα ήλπιζα να σταματούσαν τους τελικούς οι ομάδες σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρ'ίας. Αλλά φυσικά, στα παπάκια τους, όπως και των οπαδών που η μόνη τους αγωνία είναι πού θα το δουν.






> Άλλη μια ερώτηση....
> Έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ γιατί πρέπει να πιάσουμε το όριο απολύσεων (λέει το καλό ΠΑΣΟΚ μεταξύ άλλων).
> Δηλαδή απολύουμε (και αποζημιώνουμε) 2500+ εργαζόμενους.
> Αλλά αυτοί θα μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση στη νέα "Δημόσια Τηλεόραση".
> 
> Συγγνώμη, αλλά η τρόικα μας είπε να απολύσουμε και να αποζημιώσουμε 2500+ άτομα, να ξεκουράσουμε τις συχνότητες για 2-3 μήνες και μετά να τους ξαναπροσλάβουμε (έστω λιγότερους);
> *Πως θα κάνουμε προσλήψεις τον Σεπτέμβριο ακριβώς;*


Μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Τι δεν καταλλλλαβαίνεις;;
Με 400€ μισθό.

Έπονται και τα υπόλοιπα δημόσια αγαθά.

----------


## aroutis

> Πιο ανεπανάληπτο και από τα χρήματα που 'έφευγαν' για να πάρει 3 ομάδες στο ποδόσφαιρο και το κόστος της Αθλητικής Κυριακής που στοίχιζε όσο χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή; Τα 200 χιλιάρικα που έπαιρναν μερικοί δημοσιολάγνοι για 9μηνες εκπομπές; ΣΟΚ τώρα, τότε τι; Τώρα μας έκοψε, τότε;


Ρε ManicX, (και όχι μόνο), πρέπει να καταλάβουμε κάτι. Το είπα και πριν, ότι τα χιλια μυρια σκ*τα να έχουν γινει στην ΕΡΤ, η λύση δεν ειναι το αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε. Δηλαδή, σοβαρά τώρα 1 χρόνο δεν μπορούν να βρούνε λύσεις; Δεν μπορούσαν να λύσουν τα προβλήματα ; 

Δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το κάνουν για να βρουν 3,000 σφαγιά για το ΔΝΤ;

----------


## alekan

Φυσικά και προσπάθησαν να εξυγιάνουν την ΕΡΤ. Τον Λιάτσο και τη Στάη γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο τους προσέλαβαν.

----------


## linman

Nα δούμε πόσοι εργαζόμενοι θα τους συμπαρασταθούν !

----------


## Artemius

εγω θελω να δω τι θα γινει τα μεσανυχτα.

...και επιπλεον αναρωτιεμαι ποιος θα καταγραψει τι θα γινει.

οπως και τα "επομενα" μεσανυχτα.


αλλα αυτα φοβαμαι ειναι ψηλα πραγματα και πολλοι δε τα φτανουν. ηδη εχει φανει αλλωστε. εχουν "μεσανυχτα".

και μαζι με αυτους,το "σκοταδι" ειτε γουσταρω ειτε οχι,θα το φαω και εγω στη μαπα και πολλοι αλλοι.


αξιζει σε πολλους αυτη η σαπια ξεχαρβαλωμενη δημοκρατια.αφου δημοκρατικο αισθητηριο μηδεν.καηκε ο αισθητηρας εδω και καιρο.
οι υπολοιποι απλα ατυχησαμε.

----------


## yiapap

> Μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. Τι δεν καταλλλλαβαίνεις;;
> Με 400€ μισθό.


Εντός του ίδιου έτους; Και τι γίνεται με τις ποσοστώσεις απολύσεων/προσλήψεων. Αν πρόκειται να επαναπροσληφθούν και να αποζημιωθούν γιατί να απολυθούν;
Δεν είναι τόσο απλό.
Εκτός φυσικά αν η "Νέα ΕΡΤ" δεν είναι και τόσο δημόσια...  :Whistle:

----------


## ntoremi

Μιλαει τωρα η Σταη, που γεννηθηκε και ανδρωθηκε μεσα στην πρασινη κομματικη ΕΡΤ της δεκαετιας του 80. Που μετα εκανε και καριερα σε ολα τα ιδιωτικα καναλια και τωρα ειναι πισω στο φυτωριο της, με αερα σιδηρας κυριας και βεβαια με παχυλο μισθο τηλεσταρ, οχι με τωρινο μισθο δημοσιου υπαλληλου στο ενιαιο μισθολογιο... Ας πει λοιπον στον φιλο της τον Παπουλια, που κανανε μαζι τοπλες κι αυτη κι αυτος και η Μιμη και ο Αντρεας, να μην υπογραψει την πραξη νομοθετικου περιεχομενου...

----------


## yuk

> Εκτός φυσικά αν η "Νέα ΕΡΤ" δεν είναι και τόσο δημόσια...


O Κεδίκογλου είπε ότι 


> σύντομα θα λειτουργήσει νέος φορέας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, που θα είναι δημόσιος αλλά όχι κρατικός


 Ό,τι και αν σημαίνει αυτό. Νομικό πρόσωπο δημοσίου δικαίου μάλλον εννοεί.

----------


## alekan

> Εντός του ίδιου έτους; Και τι γίνεται με τις ποσοστώσεις απολύσεων/προσλήψεων. Αν πρόκειται να επαναπροσληφθούν και να αποζημιωθούν γιατί να απολυθούν;
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό.
> Εκτός φυσικά αν η "Νέα ΕΡΤ" δεν είναι και τόσο δημόσια...


Eγω το ξέρω πως δεν είναι απλό.
Την ηλιθιότητά τους (για ακόμη μια φορά) επιδεικνύουν.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Η σημερινή απόφαση/ανακοίνωση του υπουργού μου θυμίζει κυβέρνηση Ερντογάν.

Για να κάνω και την αυτοκριτική μου, πολλές φορές έβριζα και ήθελα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ όταν άκουγα για τα εισοδήματα των μεγαλοδημοσιογράφων με τα 150k ευρώ. Όσο για το τι πληρώνουμε για ΕΡΤ μέσω ΔΕΗ, μπορεί να ενοχλεί έναν άνεργο που δεν έχει στον ήλιο μοίρα και πάνε να του κόψουν το ρεύμα, εμένα πολύ περισσότερο με ενοχλεί το χαράτσι ακινήτων παρά τα 5ευρώ υπέρ ΕΡΤ.

Στην ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να μπεί τάξη αλλά δεν ήταν ανάγκη να κλίσει. Λειτουργούσε από το 1945 επίσημα και από το 38 ανεπίσημα και αποτελεί έναν ιστορικό φορέα. Προσωπικά ήθελα να κλείσουν ΕΤ3 και ειδικά ΕΤ1 που δεν βλέπεται με τίποτα και να παραμείνει η ΝΕΤ. Ακόμα θα μπορούσαν να απολύσουν κάποιους υπαλλήλους αλλά να μην τα κλείσουν. Έστω μια δημόσια τηλεόπτικη συχνότητα έπρεπε να είχε η χώρα μας. Όσο για το οτι θα ανοίξει μετά από 3 μήνες, μάλλον το είπαν για παρηγοριά. Με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ θα χαθεί και η ιστορία της και το αρχείο της.

Επίσης για το τέλος ΕΡΤ μέσω ΔΕΗ πιστεύω οτι θα ανακαλύψουν καμία φόρμουλα και θα το πληρώνουμε πάλι είτε με άλλη ονομασία για άλλο φόρο είτε θα ενσωματωθεί σε κανέναν ήδη υπάρχοντα φόρο/χρέωση από τις δεκάδες που υπάρχουν στον λογ/σμο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## aroutis

> Φυσικά και προσπάθησαν να εξυγιάνουν την ΕΡΤ. Τον Λιάτσο και τη Στάη γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο τους προσέλαβαν.


Αυτοι που τώρα πράττουν ως μωρές παρθένες;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιλαει τωρα η Σταη, που γεννηθηκε και ανδρωθηκε μεσα στην πρασινη κομματικη ΕΡΤ της δεκαετιας του 80. Που μετα εκανε και καριερα σε ολα τα ιδιωτικα καναλια και τωρα ειναι πισω στο φυτωριο της, με αερα σιδηρας κυριας και βεβαια με παχυλο μισθο τηλεσταρ, οχι με τωρινο μισθο δημοσιου υπαλληλου στο ενιαιο μισθολογιο... Ας πει λοιπον στον φιλο της τον Παπουλια, που κανανε μαζι τοπλες κι αυτη κι αυτος και η Μιμη και ο Αντρεας, να μην υπογραψει την πραξη νομοθετικου περιεχομενου...


Ποιός προσέλαβε την Στάη;

----------


## yiapap

> O Κεδίκογλου είπε ότι  Ό,τι και αν σημαίνει αυτό. Νομικό πρόσωπο δημοσίου δικαίου μάλλον εννοεί.


O ίδιος Κεδίκογλου που πριν μερικές μέρες φώναζε για τα καλά της ΕΡΤ ή άλλος;
Και ξαναρωτάω: Αφού τους απολύουν κατ' επιταγή. Πως θα τους ξαναπροσλάβουν; Θα ξεχάστει η τρόικα ; Πάλι θα τους κοροϊδεψουμε τους κουτόφραγκους;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιός προσέλαβε την Στάη;


Η Στάη έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(αν και κυριολεκτώντας... απ' ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα... πράγματι η Στάη θα κλείσει την ΕΡΤ... )

----------


## ntoremi

Σαφως και ηταν η ΕΡΤ μποστανι καθε κυβερνησης. Αλλα την κομματικη λαιλαπα και λεηλασια την διδαξε και την εφαρμοσε πρωτος απο ολους και εντονοτερα απο ολους το ΠΑΣΟΚ την δεκαετια του 80.

----------


## manicx

> Ρε ManicX, (και όχι μόνο), πρέπει να καταλάβουμε κάτι. Το είπα και πριν, ότι τα χιλια μυρια σκ*τα να έχουν γινει στην ΕΡΤ, η λύση δεν ειναι το αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε. Δηλαδή, σοβαρά τώρα 1 χρόνο δεν μπορούν να βρούνε λύσεις; Δεν μπορούσαν να λύσουν τα προβλήματα ; 
> 
> Δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το κάνουν για να βρουν 3,000 σφαγιά για το ΔΝΤ;


Το θέμα δεν είναι η λύση τον τελευταίο 1 χρόνο. Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες. Γιγαντώθηκε και τώρα γράφτηκε ο επίλογος. Δεκαετίες σπατάλης, προσλήψεων από τα παράθυρα και κακοδιαχείρισης. Το παιχνίδι χάθηκε εδώ και χρόνια. Και όχι τα προβλήματα δεν μπορούσαν να λυθούν. Οποιαδήποτε εταιρία βρίσκεται σε παρόμοια θέση, κλείνει. Γιατί μας ξαφνιάζει για την ΕΡΤ; Επειδή είναι η κρατική ΕΡΤ; Με την δική μας ανοχή γίνονταν τα παραπάνω. Με την ανοχή και σιωπή των εργαζομένων (που θα έπρεπε να γνώριζαν ότι η κακοδιαχείριση οδηγούσε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον γκρεμό) στην ΕΡΤ. Με την άγνοια κάποιων. Οι σπατάλες και η κακοδιαχείριση γίνονταν και χωρίς ΔΝΤ. Το ποτήρι απλά ξεχείλισε τώρα και ξαφνιαστήκαμε;

----------


## ubuntubu

Είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώνω ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ  για να συνεχίσω να βλέπω την Βίκυ Φλέσσα "Στα Άκρα" στη ΝΕΤ και τον Παντελή Σαββίδη στις "Ανιχνεύσεις" της ΕΤ3.
Μελαγχόλησα κάνοντας ζάπινγκ στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια ,την ώρα που οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ προσπαθούσαν να συνειδητοποιήσουν τα τεκταινόμενα.

----------


## yiapap

> Σαφως και ηταν η ΕΡΤ μποστανι καθε κυβερνησης. Αλλα την κομματικη λαιλαπα και λεηλασια την διδαξε και την εφαρμοσε πρωτος απο ολους και εντονοτερα απο ολους το ΠΑΣΟΚ την δεκαετια του 80.


Δες το Λούφα και Παραλλαγή για να δεις πότε ξεκίνησε.
Και ΕΛΕΟΣ που πας να χρωματίσεις αυτή τη συζήτηση. Δηλαδή τώρα δεν περιμένεις κάποιον να σου απαντήσει "Ναι, αλλά η ΝΔ την έκλεισε";
Αυτό είναι το επίπεδό μας;

----------


## PetrosK

Aπό τα χαρακτηριστικότερα παραδείγματα "σκυλιών του συστήματος" και "μακρυά από τον κ_λο μας κι ας είναι..." που γύρισε τούμπα και τώρα παρουσιάζεται σαν απειλή-φίμωση-γουατεβα.

Έτσι, για να ανοίγουν λίγο τα ματάκια τους όσοι "προθυμοι" πιστεύουν πως είναι απαραίτητοι και αναντικατάστατοι. 

Από την άλλη, η "αιτιολόγηση" είναι πραγματικά αστεία.

Πλέον, μας λένε με τον πιο επίσημο τρόπο *μαλάκες* κι εμείς χαμογελούμε συγκαταβατικά κι απαντάμε "δεν πειράζει μωρέ, θα περάσει κι αυτό".

Όσο για τα αρχεία, πραγματικά είναι Εθνικός πλούτος, με κάθε σημασία της λέξης και ίσως αυτή είναι η πιο σημαντική παράπλευρη απώλεια.

----------


## aroutis

> Το θέμα δεν είναι η λύση τον τελευταίο 1 χρόνο. Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες. Γιγαντώθηκε και τώρα γράφτηκε ο επίλογος. Δεκαετίες σπατάλης, προσλήψεων από τα παράθυρα και κακοδιαχείρισης. Το παιχνίδι χάθηκε εδώ και χρόνια. Και όχι τα προβλήματα δεν μπορούσαν να λυθούν. Οποιαδήποτε εταιρία βρίσκεται σε παρόμοια θέση, κλείνει. Γιατί μας ξαφνιάζει για την ΕΡΤ; Επειδή είναι η κρατική ΕΡΤ; Με την δική μας ανοχή γίνονταν τα παραπάνω. Με την ανοχή και σιωπή των εργαζομένων (που θα έπρεπε να γνώριζαν ότι η κακοδιαχείριση οδηγούσε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στον γκρεμό) στην ΕΡΤ. Με την άγνοια κάποιων. Οι σπατάλες και η κακοδιαχείριση γίνονταν και χωρίς ΔΝΤ. Το ποτήρι απλά ξεχείλισε τώρα και ξαφνιαστήκαμε;


Πιστεψε με, γνωρίζω περισσότερα από αρκετούς, για το τι εστί ΕΡΤ. Ξέρω τι παραμάγαζο ειναι , ξερω το ποσοι έχουν φάει (και τρώνε), το πως κυβερνήσεις παρκάραν κομματόσκυλα σαν διευθυντές ανευ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑΣ και ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ και τρώγαν μισθαρες, οι υψηλομισθοι δημοσιογράφοι ειναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα της ΕΡΤ. 

Ομως, το ξαναλέω, θέλουμε να πέφτουν κεφάλια δια της χατζάρας και ανευ δίκης; Θέλουμε αντι έστω μιας ψηφοφορίας στη Βουλή, να έχουμε τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο Υπουργο, να καταργεί (ή να δημιουργεί) κατά το δοκούν; 

Προσωπικά, φοβάμαι και απεχθάνομαι ταυτόχρονα, το αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν. Και θεωρώ ότι η χουντα δεν ειναι λύση στα προβλήματά μας.

----------


## senkradvii

Γιατί να χαθεί ρε παιδιά το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ; Την εταιρία θα κλείσουν με σκοπό να την επαναλειτουργήσουν. Δεν θα βάλουν φωτιά στις αποθήκες και θα κατεδαφίσουν το κτίριο τα μεσάνυχτα.

----------


## yiapap

> Ομως, το ξαναλέω, θέλουμε να πέφτουν κεφάλια δια της χατζάρας και ανευ δίκης; Θέλουμε αντι έστω μιας ψηφοφορίας στη Βουλή, να έχουμε τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο Υπουργο, να καταργεί (ή να δημιουργεί) κατά το δοκούν;


Ας πούμε ότι εγώ θέλω.
Εδώ όμως δεν πέφτουν κεφάλια. Πέφτουν θεσμοί της Δημοκρατίας!

----------


## aroutis

> Σαφως και ηταν η ΕΡΤ μποστανι καθε κυβερνησης. Αλλα την κομματικη λαιλαπα και λεηλασια την διδαξε και την εφαρμοσε πρωτος απο ολους και εντονοτερα απο ολους το ΠΑΣΟΚ την δεκαετια του 80.


Μυαλά (?) σαν τα δικά σου ειναι υπευθυνα για τα χάλια της χώρας. 
Ναι παλικάρι μου, ένα και μόνο ένα κόμμα φταίει. Ναι. 

Κανα νανούρισμα να σου τραγουδίσω;

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί να χαθεί ρε παιδιά το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ; Την εταιρία θα κλείσουν με σκοπό να την επαναλειτουργήσουν. Δεν θα βάλουν φωτιά στις αποθήκες και θα κατεδαφίσουν το κτίριο τα μεσάνυχτα.


Έχεις δει πως κρατάνε αρχείο τα Υπουργεία; Αν πωληθούν οι οργανισμοί της ΕΡΤ πιστευεις ότι οι ιδιώτες θα φροντίσουν το αρχείο όπως του αρμόζει;

----------


## aroutis

> Ας πούμε ότι εγώ θέλω.
> Εδώ όμως δεν πέφτουν κεφάλια. Πέφτουν θεσμοί της Δημοκρατίας!


Αυτό φωνάζω από το πρώτο post. 

Αλλα το μπασκετάκι... (ρε αυτό το emoticon... ξέρεις ποιό με τη χειρονομία.. να μη το έχουμε.!)

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί να χαθεί ρε παιδιά το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ; Την εταιρία θα κλείσουν με σκοπό να την επαναλειτουργήσουν. Δεν θα βάλουν φωτιά στις αποθήκες και θα κατεδαφίσουν το κτίριο τα μεσάνυχτα.


Τα αρχεία ειναι δημόσια περιουσία και ανήκουν σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## senkradvii

> Έχεις δει πως κρατάνε αρχείο τα Υπουργεία; Αν πωληθούν οι οργανισμοί της ΕΡΤ πιστευεις ότι οι ιδιώτες θα φροντίσουν το αρχείο όπως του αρμόζει;


Όχι στην πρώτη ερώτηση και δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω αλλά ούτε και να το προδικάζω στην δεύτερη. Επίσης δεν άκουσα για πώληση των οργανισμών σε ιδιώτες.

----------


## dhmk

Μόνο αυτό έχω να πω: Ε Π Ι Τ Ε Λ Ο Υ Σ !!! Αν είναι δυνατόν. Θυμάμαι τον Μόσιαλο που δεν είχε καταφέρει να καταργήσει ούτε καν αυτό το άχρηστο περιοδικό.


Μόνο ένα δημόσιο κανάλι χρειαζόμαστε με "100 εργαζομένους".

----------


## ubuntubu

Το ενδεχόμενο επέμβασης των ΜΑΤ ,με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται ,για κατέβασμα των διακοπτών,μου φέρνει ρίγη ανατριχίλας.

----------


## senkradvii

> Τα αρχεία ειναι δημόσια περιουσία και ανήκουν σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.


Σύμφωνοι. Γιατί προδικάζετε ή συμπεραίνετε ότι θα καταστραφούν αυτά, δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## patch

> Αυτό φωνάζω από το πρώτο post. 
> 
> Αλλα το μπασκετάκι... (ρε αυτό το emoticon... ξέρεις ποιό με τη χειρονομία.. να μη το έχουμε.!)


δεν υπάρχει, θέλει δυο χέρια και δυο πόδια και δεν θα ήταν καν κοντά

----------


## ubuntubu

Ο Σαμαράς μετά και τα τελευταία γκάλοπ που τον ευνοούν ,εκβιάζει έμμεσα εκλογές.
Ο Μπένι και ο κυρ Φώτης ως συνήθως παρακολουθούν αμήχανοι.

----------


## yiapap

> Σύμφωνοι. Γιατί προδικάζετε ή συμπεραίνετε ότι θα καταστραφούν αυτά, δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Ίσως γιατί έχουμε βρεθεί σε "αρχεία" σε υπόγεια Υπουργείων.

Όσο γιατί προδικάζω την πώληση, καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε, έστω να σκανάρουμε το νήμα πριν γράψουμε. Επαναλαμβάνω:
*Αν ήταν επιταγή της Τρόικας για να γίνουν απολύσεις, πως ακριβώς θα ξαναδημιουργηθεί ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΕΙΣ δημόσιος οργανισμός Ραδιοτηλεόρασης μόλις δύο- τρεις μήνες μετά;*

----------


## ntoremi

Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που κλεινει η ΕΡΤ (αν τελικα κλεισει βεβαια, γιατι το ελληνικο δημοσιο ειναι μανουλα στις κωλοτουμπες). Λυπαμαι, ομως, γιατι την κλεινουν οχι επειδη επιθυμουν πραγματι την καταργηση της σαπιλας, αλλα γιατι απλα εψαχναν απεγνωσμενα για καποια κρατικη εταιρια που θα εχει αρκετους εργαζομενους ωστε να πιασουν τον στοχο απολυσεων που εθεσε η τροικα...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Δεν θα πωληθεί τίποτα σε ιδιώτες, στην καλύτερη θα κάνουν κανέναν διαγωνισμό και θα καταλήξει όπως στο γνωστό success story. Το κτίριο θα μείνει κλειστό και θα σαπίσει μαζί με το αρχείο και εγκαταστάσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων.

----------


## MADx2

Μην ανυσυχείτε η ΕΡΤ θα ανοίξει και πάλι και θα είναι η πλέον αντικειμενική.
Θα πάρουμε τους καλύτερους Τρέμη- Πρετεντέρη- Αλέξης - Πορτοσάλτε κτλ .
ΕΞΩ εκπομπές τύπου ΕΞΑΝΤΑ( άκου να πηγαινει σε χώρες ΔΝΤ) ΚΟΥΤΙ ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑΣ κτλ. 
Θα ενημερώνεστε μόνο για τα καλά του ΔΝΤ και της Τροικας και μόνο για το success story!

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν θα πωληθεί τίποτα σε ιδιώτες, στην καλύτερη θα κάνουν κανέναν διαγωνισμό και θα καταλήξει όπως στο γνωστό success story. Το κτίριο θα μείνει κλειστό και θα σαπίσει μαζί με το αρχείο και εγκαταστάσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων.


Το αρχείο και ότι αξίζει θα πουληθεί

- - - Updated - - -




> Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που κλεινει η ΕΡΤ (αν τελικα κλεισει βεβαια, γιατι το ελληνικο δημοσιο ειναι μανουλα στις κωλοτουμπες). Λυπαμαι, ομως, γιατι την κλεινουν οχι επειδη επιθυμουν πραγματι την καταργηση της σαπιλας, αλλα γιατι απλα εψαχναν απεγνωσμενα για καποια κρατικη εταιρια που θα εχει αρκετους εργαζομενους ωστε να πιασουν τον στοχο απολυσεων που εθεσε η τροικα...


Απλά το νεο ρουσφέτι θα γίνει στην νεα ΕΡΤ....

----------


## manicx

> Πιστεψε με, γνωρίζω περισσότερα από αρκετούς, για το τι εστί ΕΡΤ. Ξέρω τι παραμάγαζο ειναι , ξερω το ποσοι έχουν φάει (και τρώνε), το πως κυβερνήσεις παρκάραν κομματόσκυλα σαν διευθυντές ανευ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑΣ και ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ και τρώγαν μισθαρες, οι υψηλομισθοι δημοσιογράφοι ειναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα της ΕΡΤ. 
> 
> Ομως, το ξαναλέω, θέλουμε να πέφτουν κεφάλια δια της χατζάρας και ανευ δίκης; Θέλουμε αντι έστω μιας ψηφοφορίας στη Βουλή, να έχουμε τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο Υπουργο, να καταργεί (ή να δημιουργεί) κατά το δοκούν; 
> 
> Προσωπικά, φοβάμαι και απεχθάνομαι ταυτόχρονα, το αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν. Και θεωρώ ότι η χουντα δεν ειναι λύση στα προβλήματά μας.


Υπήρχε δίκη για τις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες που έκλεισαν; Απλά έκλεισαν και έμειναν χιλιάδες στους δρόμους, πολύ παραπάνω από τους 3 χιλιάδες της ΕΡΤ. Κι εκεί τουλάχιστον, δεν ήταν γιατί υπήρχε (απαραίτητα) κακοδιαχείριση. Ήταν επειδή η αγορά τσακίστηκε στη μέση. Γιατί τόσο δράμα για την ΕΡΤ; Σε τι διαφέρει από τις εκατοντάδες επιχειρήσεις που έκλεισαν;

----------


## 29gk

- Μια περιπτωση να ειναι επικοινωνιακη ντριπλα για να ξεχαστει η φαση με τους Ρωσους. 
- Αλλη περιπτωση η ΝΔ και ο Σαμαρας να συμπεραναν πως το πραμα δεν βγαινει και να αποφασισαν να την κανουν αλα Καραμανλη εξαναγκαζοντας τους Βενιζελο - Κουβελη να τους ριξουν. 
- Μια αλλη παλι περιπτωση ειναι να αποφασισε ο Σαμαρας να εξουδετερωσει πληρως Βενιζελο και Κουβελη, μετατρεποντας τους σε πιστα σκυλακια

Τι αφορα εμας ομως ;

- Δεν θα πληρωνουμε το χαρατσι καθως αυτη θα ειναι η ανταμοιβη του καθενος απο εμας για να βγαλουμε τον σκασμο σε μια ακομη συνταγματικη εκτροπη
- Θα μεινουν ανεργα ολα τα κρατικα και απο εμας πληρωμενα παπαγαλακια, ολοι αυτοι που απο το 2009 προωθησαν ΟΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ τις κυβερνητικες αλλα και τις μνημονιακες επιταγες. Θα μας μεινουν ομως τα λυκορνια των ιδιωτικων καναλιων πιο πεινασμενα απο ποτε
- Θα εξοικονομηθουν τα απειρα μυρια για καναλια που στις μεγαλες πολεις δεν βλεπει κανεις, αρα και προκειται για αφανταστη σπαταλη. Τα χωρια, η περιφερεια και η επαρχια θα βολευτει με εκπομπες των φιλων γειτονων αλλα και με τσοντες απο τα τοπικα υποκαταστηματα των μεγαλων αθηναικων
- θα κλεισει η μεγιστη τρυπα της σπαταλης ως ο νομος επιτασσει. Την παρανομια που τραβα η ψυχουλα του νεοελληνα θα την καλυψει η ανεξελεγκτη εκπομπη των ιδιωτικων με αποκλειστικο εσοδο την διαφημιση του σουτιεν. Ειναι γνωστο τοις πασι οτι Κυριακου, Μπομπολας, Βαρδινογιαννης, Κοντομηνας, Κουρης κοκ δεν επιβαρυναν ποτε το ελληνικο δημοσιο ουτε και τον ελληνικο λαο
- θα επελθει η νομιμοτητα στο τηλεοπτικο τοπιο καθως θα κλεισει η ΕΡΤ που εχει αδεια ενω θα μεινουν ανοιχτοι ολοι οι αλλοι που δεν εχουν. Και εφοσον κανεις πια δεν θα εχει αδεια, κανεις δεν θα χαλα την πιατσα αρα θα εχουμε και μια ομοιομορφια, αρα και πληρη ομαλοτητα, αρα και νομο. Απλο !!

----------


## yiapap

> Υπήρχε δίκη για τις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες που έκλεισαν; Απλά έκλεισαν και έμειναν χιλιάδες στους δρόμους, πολύ παραπάνω από τους 3 χιλιάδες της ΕΡΤ. Κι εκεί τουλάχιστον, δεν ήταν γιατί υπήρχε (απαραίτητα) κακοδιαχείριση. Ήταν επειδή η αγορά τσακίστηκε στη μέση. Γιατί τόσο δράμα για την ΕΡΤ; Σε τι διαφέρει από τις εκατοντάδες επιχειρήσεις που έκλεισαν;


Γιατί τόσο δράμα που κλείνουν νοσοκομεία; Τόσα σουβλατζίδικα φαλίρησαν! Και τι έγινε που κλείσανε πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ; Δε βλέπεις τα ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ στα εμπορικά μαγαζία;

Α ρε Έλληνα...

----------


## button

Ανέκαθεν το ΕΡΤ3 ΕΤ1 και ΝΕΤ  έδειχναν σαβούρες επαναλήψεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια ντοκιμαντέρ και βεβαία ήθελε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα άλλα αυτό είναι υπερβολικά απότομο 
*Spoiler:*




			Με την Formula 1  Τι θα γίνει

----------


## zillion

Φαντάσου έχουμε φασισμό στην Ελλάδα και η χρυσή αυγή είναι έκτος νόμου.

----------


## aroutis

> Γιατί τόσο δράμα που κλείνουν νοσοκομεία; Τόσα σουβλατζίδικα φαλίρησαν! Και τι έγινε που κλείσανε πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ; Δε βλέπεις τα ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ στα εμπορικά μαγαζία;
> 
> Α ρε Έλληνα...


+1
Λυπάμαι αλλά ειναι από τα μέγιστα μειονεκτήματά μας ως λαός. Χάνουμε το δάσος και βλέπουμε το φύλο του δέντρου.

----------


## MADx2

Μην ανησυχειτε λέμε , έρχονται πωλήσεις ΕΥΔΑΠ, ΕΥΑΘ κ ΔΕΗ εν μια νυχτί εκεί να δείτε τι τρώγανε ....
Βεβαια μετά θα "τρώμε" κ εμείς αφού νερό - ρευμα θα πάνε στα υψη για να γίνει απόσβεση της επενδυσης

----------


## button

Και το ΕΡΤ3 ήταν έδειχνε πολλά για την Θεσσαλονίκη και περιφέρειά τώρα θα βλέπουμε μόνο αθηναϊκά κανάλια ...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Επαναλαμβάνω:
> *Αν ήταν επιταγή της Τρόικας για να γίνουν απολύσεις, πως ακριβώς θα ξαναδημιουργηθεί ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΕΙΣ δημόσιος οργανισμός Ραδιοτηλεόρασης μόλις δύο- τρεις μήνες μετά;*


Επειδή το θέμα των απολυσεων των δ/υ το έχω παρακολουθησει και το παρακολουθώ με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον , σε ενημερώνω ότι η Κυβερνηση δεσμεύθηκε για 15.000 απολύσεις μέχρι τέλη του 2014 (2.500 μεχρι τελη Ιουνη και άλλες 12.500 τον επόμενο 1,5 χρόνο) με τον όρο να ισχύσει αναλογία 1:1 σε νεες προσλήψεις,οι οποίες θα έχουν νέες εργασιακές συνθηκες (όχι μονιμοτητα, τριψηφιος αριθμός ευρω σε καθαρες αποδοχές μέχρι τα 50 σου,όχι δωρα Χριστουγεννων-Πασχα κτλ), ενώ σε αυτές θα προστεθούν και οι προσλήψεις με αναλογια μία νέα πρόσληψη για κάθε 5 αποχωρήσεις (συνταξιοδοτήσεις και παραιτήσεις) στο Δημόσιο, οπότε η Κυβερνηση θα έχει μια δεξαμενη 15 χιλιαδών συν καμποσων ακομα χιλιαδων προσλήψεων για να ρουσφετολογησει στις επόμενες εκλογές  :Smile: .

----------


## ubuntubu

ΤΕΛΟΣ
...

----------


## nmavro73

Το τελευταίο που ακούσαμε ειναι οτι τα ματ πανε να κλείσουν τους πομπους. Και πάγωσε η εικόνα

----------


## yiapap

Και με τη φράση "Πάνε τα ΜΑΤ στους πομπούς της ΕΡΤ, ανεβαίνουν τα ΜΑΤ, πάνε τα ΜΑΤ" κόπηκε το σήμα της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας Τηλεόρασης στις 10:53μ.μ

Και που θα δούμε μπάσκετ και formula 1 τώρα;
Άντε ντε...

Δεν έχω κουράγιο ούτε για smilie. Συγκλονιστικό!

----------


## senkradvii

Αυτό πως παίζει ακόμα; 
http://www.ert.gr/webtv/channels/et1

----------


## button

Και κόπηκε το σήμα...

----------


## aroutis

Κοβουν τους πομπους. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε στη συνέχεια θα κόψουν το σημα από τη DIGEA, και game over.

----------


## MADx2

αφιερωμένο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWuzaapQB4s

----------


## ubuntubu

Πόσο βολική για άλλη μια φορά η στάση εργασίας των εργαζομένων στα άλλα κανάλια

----------


## linman

Πριν απο λίγο <<έκοψαν>> το σήμα στην Αθήνα (Απο Αίγινα)
Ηρθε το κανονικό σήμα ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ 
ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ

ΓΥΨΟΣ ΜΟDE ON

----------


## button

Είδαν του Ερδογαν και έπραξαν εδώ

----------


## yiapap

Το webtv παίζει ακόμη αν και έχει καραμπουκώσει...

----------


## MADx2

> Πριν απο λίγο <<έκοψαν>> το σήμα στην Αθήνα (Απο Αίγινα)
> Ηρθε το κανονικό σήμα ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ 
> ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ
> 
> ΓΥΨΟΣ ΜΟDE ON


οπώς έλεγε και κάποιος παλιότερα Ο κομμουνισμός (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) θα χτυπηθεί
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWuzaapQB4s

----------


## ubuntubu

Σε άλλες εποχές ο χειμώνας στην ενημέρωση θα ερχόταν με χιόνια στις οθόνες.
Στην σημερινή ψηφιακά επεξεργασμένη και επιστημονικά φιλτραρισμένη παροχή πληροφοριών ,υπάρχει το αδυσώπητο απόλυτο ΜΑΥΡΟ.

----------


## button

μόνο το WebTV έμεινε

- - - Updated - - -




> Το webtv παίζει ακόμη αν και έχει καραμπουκώσει...


Α και εγω νόμιζα οτι ήταν το χάλι 3G της cosmote

----------


## MNP-10

Εδειχνε τον κοσμο χωρις ηχο, μετα βαζει ηχο, μετα ο κοσμος φωναζει "...η χουντα δε τελειωσε το 73" και στα καπακια ΜΑΥΡΟ  :ROFL: 

Ε ρε γλεντια λεμε...

----------


## Artemius

> Έχεις δει πως κρατάνε αρχείο τα Υπουργεία; Αν πωληθούν οι οργανισμοί της ΕΡΤ πιστευεις ότι οι ιδιώτες θα φροντίσουν το αρχείο όπως του αρμόζει;


πεστα χρυσοστομε.

οι λεξεις "αρχειο" και "υπουργειο" ειναι λεξεις που συναντιωνται _σπανιοτερα_ απο "δυο ευθειες παραλληλες που ξεκιναν απο το σημειο Α εως το απειρο,και δεν τεμνονται ποτε" ...

ωστοσο ολα ειναι εφικτα.

π.χ. ... θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε ενα "διαγωνισμο",να δωσουμε σε καποια "καλή" ιδιωτικη εταιρεια με "καλά" αφεντικά που τους ξερουμε καλα (αυτο χωρις "."),την "συντηρηση/αποκατασταση/τηρηση" του αρχειου,"γιατι ειναι Εθνικός πλούτος και πρεπει να προστατευτεί,και αυτο πράττουμε σαν υπευθυνη κυβέρνηση μπλα μπλα μπλα"



υ.γ. : ετσι άμεσα που με ερχεται στο μυαλό,το μονο κομμάτι ιστορίας που εχει αποδειχτεί ικανό να διαφυλάξει ένα Υπουργείο,ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ,ειναι ο πομπος του Πολυτεχνειου. τυχαίο?! *ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...*






> Αυτό φωνάζω από το πρώτο post. 
> 
> Αλλα το μπασκετάκι... (ρε αυτό το emoticon... ξέρεις ποιό με τη χειρονομία.. να μη το έχουμε.!)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Τα αρχεία ειναι δημόσια περιουσία και ανήκουν σε ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.



ειπαμε,ο Ελληναρας ειναι οπαδος μονο με την ομαδα του. μεχρι προσφατως ηταν και "με το κομμα 'του' ". δεν μπορεις να πεις. ανεβηκε ο Ελληναρας ενα σκαλι στην εξελικτικη σκαλα...

ναι...δημοσια περιουσια ναι... οπως και η ΔΕΗ με την υποδομη της,το προσωπικο και το δικτυο της,ο ΟΤΕ και το δικτυο του,η ΔΕΠΑ-ΔΕΣΦΑ (εδω σκαλωσε προσωρινα η δουλεια),ΕΑΣ/ΕΑΒ/ΕΛΒΟ,νερο,κτλ κτλ...
με πιανεις?


υ.γ. : τυχαινει να ειμαι και οπαδος της ομαδας μου αλλα πρωτιστως του πως θελω την χωρα μου... (απλά εγω "το σκαλι στην σκαλα" το ανεβηκα παλιά "να είναι καλά" η κα. Γιαννάκου και το λοιπό συνάφι,που ανοιξαν τα ματια μου νωρίς...)






> Σύμφωνοι. Γιατί προδικάζετε ή συμπεραίνετε ότι θα καταστραφούν αυτά, δεν καταλαβαίνω.



το οπτικοακουστικο υλικο,σαν υλικη υποσταση και μόνο,δεν είναι χαρτί και κλασσέρ.
σαν λογος υπαρξης και αξία δε,δεν ειναι παλι ενα απλο εκκαθαριστικο. ειναι ενα τεραστιο παζλ,γιατι η ιστορία είναι ενα τεράστιο παζλ.






> Ο Σαμαράς μετά και τα τελευταία γκάλοπ που τον ευνοούν ,εκβιάζει έμμεσα εκλογές.
> Ο Μπένι και ο κυρ Φώτης ως συνήθως παρακολουθούν αμήχανοι.


θες να πείς ο συνταγματολογος καθηγητης αρχηγός κόμματος του Σοσιαλισμού και ο γλυκουλης μετριοφρων Εφιαλτης της Αριστεράς.
στιγματισμενοι και οι δυο ως εκει που δεν παει.
ε βεβαια. και εγω αμηχανος θα ημουν. αν ημουν βεβαια αυτοι...δηλαδη αχρηστοι για τα παντα,ακομα και για τους ιδιους τους εαυτους τους και τα κόμματα τους.





> Δεν θα πωληθεί τίποτα σε ιδιώτες, στην καλύτερη θα κάνουν κανέναν διαγωνισμό και θα καταλήξει όπως στο γνωστό success story. Το κτίριο θα μείνει κλειστό και θα σαπίσει μαζί με το αρχείο και εγκαταστάσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων.


ευγε,πολυ καλα ειπωμενα.

απλα το ενα ειναι π.χ. πρωην αεροδρομιο ή μία εταιρεία.
και το άλλο θα ειναι η Δημοσια Ραδιοφωνια και Τηλεοραση και η αποτυπωμενη ιστορια της χωρας απο απαρχης φωτογραφιας,ήχου,κινουμενης εικονας κτλ κτλ.

εγω λεω να πράξουμε το *αλλο.*

αφου τοσοι και τοσοι λενε και θαυμαζουν το BBC,και "να το BBC,και ετσι το BBC",και γενικα τοσο πολυ τους αρεσουν τα ξενα μοντέλα/μακετες/whatever (ασχετο οτι την ιδια στιγμή μετράει ώρες ενας Δημοκρατικός θεσμός,τους είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο/άσχετο),*να δωσουμε ολο το αρχειο στην φυλαξη του BBC ή της Deutsche Welle.* αυτοι ξερουν να σεβονται ιστορια που εχουν στα χερια τους.

----------


## button

Πω Πω ρε πεδια παντού στα ξένα κανάλια μας έχουν πρώτο θέμα

----------


## aroutis

Τελος ...

----------


## tsioy

Πάει και η DIGEA...

----------


## Νikosanagn

Off Topic





> Και το ΕΡΤ3 ήταν έδειχνε πολλά για την Θεσσαλονίκη και περιφέρειά τώρα θα βλέπουμε μόνο αθηναϊκά κανάλια ...


Ενω πριν έβλεπες μόνο ΕΤ3 ...
	


Πολυ κρίμα για την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## senkradvii

Τουλάχιστον κρατήσανε το κανάλι της Βουλής!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Basilhs23_

Στην δική μου τηλεόραση φαίνεται κανονικά το σήμα, εμείς δεν έχουμε από DIGEA ακόμα. Για 1 λεπτό έδειχνε μαύρο σήμα αλλά επανήλθε μετά με παράσιτα. Κατά τις 00:00 θα κλείσει τελείως λένε.

----------


## leros2004

Απο νοβα η ετ1 και η νετ κανονικά πάντως .. η ετ3 τέλος ...

2500 απολύσεις ακούω , το 1.500.000 ιδιωτικών τι να πεί ??

Ο ορισμός του βύσματος η Βουλή TV δεν θα κλείσει ? κάτι κλαρίνα βλέπω

----------


## senkradvii

> Απο νοβα η ετ1 και η νετ κανονικά πάντως .. η ετ3 τέλος ...
> 
> 2500 απολύσεις ακούω , το 1.500.000 ιδιωτικών τι να πεί ??


Welcome to the club?  :What..?:

----------


## button

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ενω πριν έβλεπες μόνο ΕΤ3 ...
> 	
> 
> 
> Πολυ κρίμα για την ΕΡΤ.


Ναι ...  τουλάχιστον δεν δείχνει τουρκικά

----------


## Revolution

Ιστορικές στιγμές, Πραγματικά το μόνο που δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα απο τον Antonis and the gang είναι τα άρματα στους δρόμους.

ΥΓ: Ξέρετε από που παίρνουμε αριθμό για ρουσφέτι για τους νέους σταθμούς που θα δημιουργηθούν?

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Τέλος η ΕΡΤ αλλά και η Δημοκρατία για την Ελλάδα με τον τρόπο που το έκανε ο φασίστας ο Σαμαράς.. Νομικά η πράξη δεν ευσταθεί και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έγινε είναι πραγματικά ανεξήγητος..

Ελπίζω να ξυπνήσουμε επιτέλους..!

----------


## tsioy

> Απο νοβα η ετ1 και η νετ κανονικά πάντως .. η ετ3 τέλος ...
> 
> 2500 απολύσεις ακούω , το 1.500.000 ιδιωτικών τι να πεί ??
> 
> Ο ορισμός του βύσματος η Βουλή TV δεν θα κλείσει ? κάτι κλαρίνα βλέπω


 :Worthy: 
Tι πρέπει να πει;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εμένα αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο είναι το ότι δεν πέρασε απ τη Βουλη η αποφαση, αλλά με ... "Πραξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομενου". What the fuck? με δυο υπογραφες δηλαδή αποφασίζωμεν και διαταζωμεν? αυτό ακόμη και οι καθωσπρεπει politically correct νοικοκυραίοι (μία από τις μεγαλύτερες πληγές της Μεταπολιτευτικής Ελλάδος btw) δεν το επικροτούν.

----------


## senkradvii

Xo χο κ. Μαρία Αλιβέρη, που παίρνει 3.500€ από την ΕΡΤ και δουλεύει για τον Κεδίκογλου. Βγάζουν τα πάντα στην φόρα τώρα την τελευταία στιγμή..

----------


## anon

> Επειδή το θέμα των απολυσεων των δ/υ το έχω παρακολουθησει και το παρακολουθώ με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον , σε ενημερώνω ότι η Κυβερνηση δεσμεύθηκε για 15.000 απολύσεις μέχρι τέλη του 2014 (2.500 μεχρι τελη Ιουνη και άλλες 12.500 τον επόμενο 1,5 χρόνο) με τον όρο να ισχύσει αναλογία 1:1 σε νεες προσλήψεις,οι οποίες θα έχουν νέες εργασιακές συνθηκες (όχι μονιμοτητα, *τριψηφιος αριθμός ευρω σε καθαρες αποδοχές μέχρι τα 50 σου,όχι δωρα Χριστουγεννων-Πασχα κτλ*), ενώ σε αυτές θα προστεθούν και οι προσλήψεις με αναλογια μία νέα πρόσληψη για κάθε 5 αποχωρήσεις (συνταξιοδοτήσεις και παραιτήσεις) στο Δημόσιο, οπότε η Κυβερνηση θα έχει μια δεξαμενη 15 χιλιαδών συν καμποσων ακομα χιλιαδων προσλήψεων για να ρουσφετολογησει στις επόμενες εκλογές .


Αυτά ήδη ισχύουν για τους νυν ΔΥ, δεν χρειάζεται νέες προσλήψεις. νεοδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικος, 680 ευρω. Σε όλους τους ΔΥ δεν υπάρχει δώρο Πάσχα/Χριστουγέννων και επίδομα αδείας, καθαρα και μόνον 12 μηνιάτικα. Και μετά απο καμμιά 20+ χρόνια και πάλι θα είσαι κάτω απο το χιλιάρικο. Αρα όσα λές δεν χρειάζονται νεες προσλήψεις, ισχύουν ήδη και μαλιστα για όλη την βάση των ΔΥ, που ειναι και το συντριπτικο ποσοστό.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Αυτά ήδη ισχύουν για τους νυν ΔΥ, δεν χρειάζεται νέες προσλήψεις. νεοδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικος, 680 ευρω. Σε όλους τους ΔΥ δεν υπάρχει δώρο Πάσχα/Χριστουγέννων και επίδομα αδείας, καθαρα και μόνον 12 μηνιάτικα. Και μετά απο καμμιά 20+ χρόνια και πάλι θα είσαι κάτω απο το χιλιάρικο. Αρα όσα λές δεν χρειάζονται νεες προσλήψεις, ισχύουν ήδη και μαλιστα για όλη την βάση των ΔΥ, που ειναι και το συντριπτικο ποσοστό.


Ο 50αρης μόνιμος υπάλληλος της ΕΡΤ με 30 ετη προϋπηρεσια ,εγγαμος με δύο παιδιά σίγουρα παίρνει σαφως πάνω από 1.000 ευρώ (και αν παίρνει 1.500-2.000 ευρώ καλά κανει,αυτο έλειπε σε τετοια ηλικία να μην εχεις εξελιχθει μισθολογικά). Αυτός που θα τον αντικαταστησει και δε θα ναι μόνιμος και θα παίρνει όχι τα μισά,αλλά ούτε το 1/3.
 :Wink:

----------


## Revolution

> Νομικά η πράξη δεν ευσταθεί και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έγινε είναι πραγματικά ανεξήγητος..


Ναι για 29 φορά η χούντα παίρνει απόφαση γράφωντας στ@@ της του νόμους τώρα έγινε ανεξήγητο  :Razz: 
Πάλι καλά που είναι και ο Κουβέλης να βάζει τις κόκκινες γραμμές δεν πρέπει να του έχει μείνει καλσόν για καλσόν χωρίς σκίσιμο.

----------


## button

Και έπεσε το WebTV

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Επικεντρωθείτε στον τρόπο με τον οποίο πάρθηκε η απόφαση. Μιλάμε για μια αντισυνταγματική απόφαση η οποία καταλύει βασικές αρχές του πολιτεύματος μας.
Αφήστε την ΕΡΤ και τους μισθούς..Μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η αντίληψη μερικών; Πρέπει δηλαδή να σας πάρουν το σπίτι με τέτοιες νομοθετικές πράξεις για να ξυπνήσετε;

Επίσης απο που ενημερωνόμαστε για τις εξελίξεις ; υπάρχει ραδιόφωνο ή έστω κάποιος άλλος σταθμός ραδιοφώνου που να μεταδίδει τις εξελίξεις στην ΕΡΤ;

----------


## MNP-10

Τελος... παντως ακομα και ο Λεβεντης με το καναλι 67 ειχε δωσει καλυτερη / πιο παθιασμενη last εκπομπη απ'την ΕΡΤ... δεν εκμεταλλευτηκαν σωστα ουτε τον κοσμο που μαζευτηκε για συμπαρασταση.

----------


## Artemius

ηρθε *το τελος ενος Δημοκρατικου θεσμου.*

*μια χωρα που μονο κατ ευφημισμον αποτελει Δημοκρατια,

και μονο κατ ευφημισμον εχει νομιμη Δημοκρατικη Κυβερνηση,

κατεβασε τους διακοπτες στην Δημοσια Εθνικη Ενημερωση.*


απο σημερα λοιπον, αραπακο , πλεον ΔΕΝ εχεις Εθνικη Ραδιοφωνια και Τηλεοραση. εχεις μονο Μπομπολα,Αλαφουζο,τα φιλαρακια τους,τις χορηγιες τους,Τουρκικα,Τατιανα και αλλα ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ.


*ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΙΧΝΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ,ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗΣ ΦΩΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ,ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΑΕΡΑ,ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ.*


*ΟΙΚΤΙΡΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ*,αυτους που το μονο που τους ενοιαξε ηταν η ΔΕΗ,το μπασκετακι και η Σταη.

τους παρακαλω ΘΕΡΜΑ *να σηκωθουνε ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝΕ απο την χωρα και την Δημοκρατια που εγω θα ηθελα,και να πανε μαζι με τον Σαμαρατ,τον συνταγματολογο Μπενι Χιλ και τον Εφιαλτη μουστακια της Αριστερας καπου αλλου.

επειδη ομως ξερω καλα τι θελω και τι ειναι αυτο που θελω και προασπιζομαι,δηλαδη η Δημοκρατια δουλευει αμφιδρομα και οχι μονοκομματα,εξοστρακισμοι και Μακρονησοι δεν χωρανε στην διακια μου γκλαβα,ας επιλεξετε εσεις ολοι λοιπον μια περιφερεια της Ελλαδας οποια θελετε να πατε εκει.* και εννοειται ολα να γινουν ομορφα.

ΑΠΛΑ ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΑΤΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΠΟΥΧΤΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΒΕΛΑΣΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## leros2004

Ο λαός μίλησε : http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95%...%BF%CF%85_2012

Payback time, και στις επόμενες που έρχονται μη ξεχάσουμε ....

----------


## VasP

> Πάει και η DIGEA...


Τι, κλείνει και τα ιδιωτικά η κυβέρνηση;

----------


## senkradvii

> Τι, κλείνει και τα ιδιωτικά η κυβέρνηση;


H EPT μέσω της Digea..

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Τελος... παντως ακομα και ο Λεβεντης με το καναλι 67 ειχε δωσει καλυτερη / πιο παθιασμενη last εκπομπη απ'την ΕΡΤ... δεν εκμεταλλευτηκαν σωστα ουτε τον κοσμο που μαζευτηκε για συμπαρασταση.


Aυτό ειναι το *πρόβλημά* σου εσένα;

----------


## giwrgosth

> H EPT μέσω της Digea..


Δεν είναι μέσω Digea η ΕΡΤ, είναι ...μέσω ΕΡΤ!

Η Πάρνηθα αναλογικά δουλεύει ακόμη προς το παρόν...

----------


## tsioy

> Τι, κλείνει και τα ιδιωτικά η κυβέρνηση;


H ΕΡΤ στα ψηφιακά, όχι η DIGEA.
Tα ιδιωτικά κανάλια λειτουργούν κανονικά και με το νόμο
*Spoiler:*




			 (λέμε και καμία ..... να περνά η ώρα)

----------


## MNP-10

> Aυτό ειναι το *πρόβλημά* σου εσένα;


Το αποψινο ειχε δυναμικη για να γινει κατι πολυ καλυτερο (με ορους κοινωνικης εξεγερσης) - αλλα δεν.

----------


## prodromosfan

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Το αποψινο ειχε δυναμικη για να γινει κατι πολυ καλυτερο - αλλα δεν.


Για πες μας, τι θα πρότεινες, ξέρω πολλούς που κρέμονται απο τα χείλια σου αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν είναι μέσω Digea η ΕΡΤ, είναι ...μέσω ΕΡΤ!
> 
> Η Πάρνηθα αναλογικά δουλεύει ακόμη προς το παρόν...


 :What..?: 

Για το σήμα της ΕΡΤ μέσω της πλατφόρμας της DIGEA μιλάω.

----------


## VasP

> H EPT μέσω της Digea..


Η 'Digea - Ψηφιακός Πάροχος Α.Ε' είναι μια ιδιωτική εταιρία. Τι σχέση έχει με την ΕΡΤ;

----------


## giwrgosth

> Για το σήμα της ΕΡΤ μέσω της πλατφόρμας της DIGEA μιλάω.


Μα αυτό λέω, το ψηφιακό σήμα της ΕΡΤ δεν είναι μέσω Digea, αλλά μέσω ΕΡΤ, με δικά της μέσα το εκπέμπει.

----------


## senkradvii

> Η 'Digea - Ψηφιακός Πάροχος Α.Ε' είναι μια ιδιωτική εταιρία. τι σχέση έχει με την ΕΡΤ;


Η πλατφόρμα της Digea δεν έδειχνε ψηφιακά την EΡΤ;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Η πλατφόρμα της Digea δεν έδειχνε ψηφιακά την EΡΤ;


Όχι.....

----------


## senkradvii

Ουπς my bad then.. Βλέπετε εγώ ποτέ δεν χάρηκα την Digea και γενικά τα ψηφιακά.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

@Αrtemius το μόνο πιθανό, και ίσως δυνατόν, είναι να φύγουν όσοι δεν είναι πρόβατα. Απλά τα πρόβατα είναι πάρα πολλά και όχι μονον αυτό, αλλά αποδέχονται όσα γίνονται και τις περισσότερες φορές χειροκροτούν κιόλας. Αρα; Εσυ (και εγώ) να φύγεις, να πας αλλού... Εσύ (και εγώ) είσαι ο παρείσακτος, ο περιθωριακός, ο ασυμβίβαστος με την πλειονότητα και σύντομα μπορεί να πάρεις (παρω) και άλλες ετικέτες όπως αλητάμπουρας, ανάρχας, κομμουνιστής κλπ κλπ κλπ...

----------


## kkgas

παντος ακομα και τα ιδιωτικα για μενα θα επρεπε να σταματησουν την απεργια και να κανουνε συνδεσεις

----------


## psyxakias

Η τηλεόραση του 902 (στο ψηφιακό τουλάχιστον) παίζει ΕΤ1 πλέον...

----------


## yiapap

Down το www.ert3.gr
Από το Nova παίζει κανονικά ΕΤ και ΝΕΤ

----------


## MNP-10

> Για πες μας, τι θα πρότεινες, ξέρω πολλούς που κρέμονται απο τα χείλια σου αυτή την στιγμή.


Τωρα το τι θα προτεινα δεν εχει καμμια σημασια. Οτι εγινε εγινε. Ευκαιρια lost. Η εικονα που εδωσαν σε μεγαλο τμημα του πληθυσμου ηταν οτι οι βολεμενοι δε θελουν να χασουν τα προνομια και οτι πηγαν οι συνηθεις υποπτοι (αριστεροι και αντιδρωντες στις "μεταρρυθμισεις") για να υπερασπισουν το δικαιωμα του ξυστη να τα ξυνει. Τα περι δημοκρατιας, ελευθεροτυπιας κτλ ο κοσμος τ'ακουει βερεσε γιατι ξερει οτι η ΕΡΤ ειναι εργαλειο κρατικης προπαγανδας. Επισης ξερει οτι οι μισοι εκει μεσα ειναι καλοπληρωμενα βυσματα. Με αυτα τα δεδομενα, οσο και να λυπαται που δεν θα εχει ΕΡΤ, του κινητοποιουνται απο χαιρεκακα μεχρι "ορθολογικα" αντανακλαστικα που λενε "καλως εκλεισε". 

Τωρα οι υπαλληλοι της ΕΡΤ θα βιωσουν αυτο που βιωναν οι εξεγερμενοι στο Συνταγμα. Χωρις τηλεοπτικη καλυψη (αφου το σημα επεσε) η αντιδραση τους ειναι ως μη γενομενη στη κοινη γνωμη που δε θα μπορει να τη παρακολουθησει.

----------


## leros2004

Ο Αιμίλιος δεν θα βγει να μιλήσει?

----------


## satcur

Το όλο εγχείρημα είναι απλά άλλη μία επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν έχουμε δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα πλέον. 

Αυτό όμως που δεν κολλάει στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ο βίαιος τρόπος που έγινε η παύση της ΕΡΤ και μάλλον συνηγορεί σε αυτό που αναφέρει και παραπάνω ο 29gk. Μάλλον ο καπετάνιος Σαμαράς βλέπει ότι το καράβι δεν έχει σωτηρία και σαν αυθεντικός καπετάνιος της πολιτικής (στην πολιτική φεύγει πρώτος ο καπετάνιος για να σωθεί) προετοιμάζει την φυγή του διαλύοντας την τρικομματική κυβέρνηση (στην ουσία αυτό κάνει ή θέλει να κάνει με το να μην λαβάνει την σύμφωνη γνώμη των άλλων δύο δεκανικιών).

Πραγματικά, ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ είναι εγκλωβισμένα τώρα. Δίλημμα μεγάλο, εκλογές ή κατάποση μετά γαργάρας μίας βαθύτατα αντιδημοκρατικής πράξης; 

Ένα άλλο πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί η ΕΣΥΕΑ (νομίζω) αποφάσισε την μην κάλυψη (αποφάσισε στάση μέχρι τις 1:00) των γεγονότων από τους δημοσιογράφους στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Με προβληματίζει πολύ η στάση της γιατί δεν έχει καμία μα καμία λογική.

ΥΓ Εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που κατηγορούσαν στο παρελθόν τα χίλια μύρια στραβά στην ΕΡΤ αλλά ο τρόπος που έγινε το κατέβασμα επισκιάζει τα πάντα ως σοβαρότερο γεγονός.

----------


## kkgas

ετ1 αναλογικα παιζει με παρασιτα αλλα παιζει ακομα

----------


## button

http://oktv.gr/misthologio-ert/

----------


## nikos salonika

να πω και εγω την παπαρια μου ..

πιο πολυ λυπαμε που κλεινουν οι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι , ερα 2 ερα σπορ, ερα.... σταθμοι που προσφερουν υπηρεσιες στον ελληνα που δεν προσφερουν αλλοι σταθμοι , ωραια μουσικη, πανω απο ολα ελληνικη ! μεταδωσεις αγωνων για εμας τους ποδοσφαιροφιλους.
Απο την αλλη η τηλεοραση .. εκπομπες επι εκπομπων , αδιανοητα ποσα , διορισμοι χωρις καν να γινεται καποιος διαγωνισμος για τα ματια του κοσμου.
To θεμα ειναι οτι η κυβερνηση ειναι ΑΝΙΚΑΝΗ να κανει ενα ξεκαθαρισμα απο τα λαμογια εκει μεσα

----------


## psyxakias

Μόλις έπεσε και η ΕΤ1 απο τον 902 (που έπαιρνε το σήμα αναλογικά).

----------


## leros2004

παει και απο νοβα

----------


## giwrgosth

Πάει και η Πάρνηθα...
Τέλος εποχής  :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

Aκριβώς. Οσα και να σούρναμε για την ΕΡΤ, όσο και να μας πίκρενε η τεράστια διαφθορα που υπήρχε, ωστόσο το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι επιτέλους έγινε κάτι σωστό, γιατί ότι έγινε έγινε καταλύοντας βασικούς θεσμούς. Με δυο υπογραφές παει και κλείνει με ότι συνέπειες έχει αυτό σε υλικό (αρχειακό), πάγια στοιχεία, εξοπλισμό, ανθρώπους στο δρόμο. Οσο και να χαιρόμαστε που αρκετά λαμόγια θα χάσουν τις παχυλότατες αμοιβές τους, κάποιοι άλλοι βγάζανε έναν, έστω καλό - καλύτερο απο τον δικο μου, μισθό... Και εαν σήμερα με δυο υπογραφές καταλύουν νόμους, σύνταγμα και οτιδήποτε άλλο, ποιός τους περιορίζει αύριο, μεθαύριο, να κάνουν το ίδιο, όχι μόνο για απολύσεις των κακών ΔΥ που τόσο αρέσκονται χαιρέκακα ορισμένοι, αλλά πολλών άλλων θεσμών, ελευθεριών ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Να θυμίσω ότι η απειλή απεργίας των εκπαιδευτικών αντιμετωπίστηκε με επιστράτευση, η οποία είναι χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης, ώστε να περάσουν και εκεί οι αλλαγές αναίμακτα για την κυβέρνηση, γιατί οποιαδήποτε άρνηση εργασίας όταν είσαι σε πολιτική επίταξη σημαίνει παύση (αργία) αυτόματα και ποινική δίωξη με ελάχιστη ποινή τρίμηνη φυλάκιση... Αλήθεια, πιστεύετε ότι ζούμε σε δημοκρατία; Σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι πολλές φορές που νομίζω ότι το "The right to bear arms" των ΗΠΑ ισως ήταν ένα καλό φό΄βητρο για την άρχουσα τάξη και την κοινωνική αναλγησία τους... Οπως επίσης ότι υπάρχει πολύ δίκιο στο τραγούδι του Κεμάλ, "νικημένο μου ξεφτέρι, δεν αλλάζουν οι καιροί, με φωτιά και με μαχαίρι πάντα ο κόσμος προχωρεί"

----------


## Revolution

Μόλις έπεσαν και απο NOVA.

----------


## kkgas

τελος?  δεν μπορω να πιασω πουθενα πλεον κρατικο καναλι ουτε αναλογικα ουτε ψηφιακα ουτε μεσω 902

----------


## linman

> Πάει και η Πάρνηθα...
> Τέλος εποχής


η ΑΡΧΗ μιας άλλης

Μήπως παέι για <<ηρωική>> έξοδο ?

----------


## yiapap

Επαληθεύω ότι ο 902 (μπουκέτο στο κανάλι 29) παίζει ΕΡΤ.
Α και βέβαια... Παράπλευρη απώλεια τα άλλα κανάλια του μπουκέτου της ΕΡΤ.
BBC, Deutsche Welle, TV5.
Ξέρετε... Αυτά που ήταν κλασεις ανώτερα από την κακή ΕΡΤ...

<edit>
Τι βιάστηκα να μιλήσω... πάει κι ο 902...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Επαληθεύω ότι ο 902 (μπουκέτο στο κανάλι 29) παίζει ΕΡΤ.


Αναμετάδοση του αναλογικού από Πάρνηθα έκανε, οπότε πάει και αυτο...

----------


## nostra_fora

> η ΑΡΧΗ μιας άλλης
> 
> *Μήπως παέι για <<ηρωική>> έξοδο ?*


Γιατι τωρα;Δεν βγαζει νοημα.

----------


## mellodos

> http://oktv.gr/misthologio-ert/





> To θεμα ειναι οτι η κυβερνηση ειναι ΑΝΙΚΑΝΗ να κανει ενα ξεκαθαρισμα απο τα λαμογια εκει μεσα


Σε αυτές τις παραθέσεις είναι για μένα και η ουσία της όλης υπόθεσης. 
Βλέπω το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της κοινωνίας να πανηγυρίζει που θα μείνουν 2000+ άνεργοι επειδή μόνο και μόνο κάποιοι είναι ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΙ να κάνουν ουσιαστικό ξεκαθάρισμα. Θλιβερό.

----------


## dhmk

Non Paper της Κυβέρνησης για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ:

http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/28959

Απόσπασμα:



> *Γιατί ο εκσυγχρονισμός και οι απολύσεις δεν έγιναν εν λειτουργία*
> 
>  Όσες φορές και αν επιχειρήθηκε οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση ή εκσυγχρονισμός, η συνδικαλιστική αντίσταση των εργαζομένων δεν επέτρεψε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή. Επίσης, οι συνδικαλιστές, ποτέ δεν επέτρεψαν οποιαδήποτε απόλυση, έστω και υπεράριθμων εργαζομένων, ή εκσυγχρονισμό των λειτουργιών. Κανείς Έλληνας σήμερα δεν γνωρίζει ότι η ΕΡΤ διαθέτει 3 μουσικά σύνολα που εργάζονται ως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, που όμως δίνουν 2-3 συναυλίες ετησίως. Ούτε γνωρίζει ότι διαθέτει 19 περιφερειακούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, που όμως εκπέμπουν το ίδιο πρόγραμμα τις 20 από τις 24 ώρες της ημέρας. Ούτε γνωρίζει ότι συνεχίζει να εκδίδει περιοδικό χωρίς αναγνώστες! Ούτε γνωρίζει ότι επί της ουσίας δεν διαθέτει εμπορικό τμήμα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην αντλεί διαφήμιση από την Αγορά, ακόμα και σε μεγάλα γεγονότα που συγκεντρώνουν υψηλότατη τηλεθέαση.
> 
> *Παραδείγματα:*
> 
> Εδώ και μήνες, οι δημοσιογράφοι απεργούν, ζητώντας την πρόσληψη και άλλων 150 συμβασιούχων δημοσιογράφων, ενώ ήδη στην ΕΡΤ εργάζονταν περί τους 700 δημοσιογράφους! Ποτέ οι συνδικαλιστές δεν δέχονταν να χάσουν τα προνόμιά τους. Για παράδειγμα, ποτέ δεν δέχτηκαν: Να υλοποιηθούν σχέδια εκσυγχρονισμού, που προέβλεπαν π.χ. τη λειτουργία ενός λογιστηρίου αντί για 6!!! Να αρνούνται εδώ και 8 χρόνια την καταγραφή των παγίων (της περιουσίας) δηλαδή της εταιρίας και κανείς να μην γνωρίζει τι πραγματικά ανήκει στον ελληνικό λαό, και τι έχει ήδη, λεηλατηθεί... Να μειωθεί για παράδειγμα το κόστος των ταξιδιών, που χωρίς έλεγχο και προγραμματισμό υπερβαίνει τα 2.500.000 εκατ. ετησίως. Να ελεγχθούν οι αδιανόητες σπατάλες και τα προνόμια εργαζομένων. Για παράδειγμα, το κόστος για κινητά τηλέφωνα μόνον στην ΕΡΤ3, υπερβαίνει τις 330.000 Ε ετησίως, όταν 422 εργαζόμενοι χρησιμοποιούν 490 συνδέσεις!Να αλλάξει τίποτα στη δομή και την διάρθρωση. Για παράδειγμα λειτουργούν 19 περιφερειακοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, με διαφορετικό προσωπικό (συνολικά 310 εργαζόμενοι), ενώ οι περισσότεροι εκπέμπουν 20 ώρες το 24ωρο, το ίδιο κοινό πρόγραμμαΝα λειτουργεί, όπως σε κάθε εταιρία, τμήμα συμβάσεων, με αποτέλεσμα να μην διατηρούνται καν οι συμβάσεις της εταιρίας.Να καταγράφεται η παρουσία των εργαζομένων με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο. Αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν άφαντοι δημοσιογράφοι που πληρώνονται (λαμβάνοντας και υπερωρίες) χωρίς να έχουν εμφανιστεί τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. Όλοι δε, οι δημοσιογράφοι (και οι 700) ακόμα και οι ανταποκριτές του εξωτερικού, έχουν μετατραπεί σε «εσωτερικούς συντάκτες», 6ωρης απασχόλησης, αυξάνοντας όμως υπερβολικά το κόστος των υπερωριών.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> *ΥΓ Εγώ είμαι από αυτούς που κατηγορούσαν στο παρελθόν τα χίλια μύρια στραβά στην ΕΡΤ αλλά ο τρόπος που έγινε το κατέβασμα επισκιάζει τα πάντα ως σοβαρότερο γεγονός*.


Λοιπόν αυτό λέω τόση ώρα που πολύ εύστοχα έθεσες σε μια γραμμή. Μερικοί επιμένουν στους μισθούς της ΕΡΤ και αλλά διάφορα τα οποία είναι επουσιώδη αυτη τη στιγμή. Πρέπει να εστιάσουμε στην αντισυνταγματική απόφαση που πάρθηκε και μόνο. Τέτοιες αποφάσεις καταλύουν βασικές αρχές πάνω στις οποίες δομείτε το Πολίτευμα της χώρας μας. Δεν χωράει ουδεμία αμφιβολία γι αυτό.

----------


## leros2004

Η βουλή κανονικά ... συνεχίζει

----------


## Revolution

Κάτω τα κρατικά, απεργία τα ιδιωτικά, άντε να κόψουν και το NET, τύφλα να έχει η Β.Κορέα

----------


## Artemius

> Επαληθεύω ότι ο 902 (μπουκέτο στο κανάλι 29) παίζει ΕΡΤ.
> Α και βέβαια... Παράπλευρη απώλεια τα άλλα κανάλια του μπουκέτου της ΕΡΤ.
> BBC, Deutsche Welle, TV5.
> Ξέρετε... Αυτά που ήταν κλασεις ανώτερα από την κακή ΕΡΤ...
> 
> <edit>
> Τι βιάστηκα να μιλήσω... πάει κι ο 902...


κριμα ρε συ συμπολιτη yiapap για τα προβατα που χασανε την αναμεταδοση του "μοντελου" και Βρετανικου BBC. τι θα κανουν τωρα αυτοι?

----------


## senkradvii

> Non Paper της Κυβέρνησης για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ:
> 
> http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/28959
> 
> Απόσπασμα:


broken link

----------


## Revolution

> Γιατι τωρα;Δεν βγαζει νοημα.


To καράβι πάει ολοταχώς για τα βράχια, πρέπει κάποιος να χρεωθεί το ναυάγιο.

----------


## linman

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γλινει κάτι απο το site 
Μια αναοίνωση στην πρώτη σελίδα ?
Η να βάλουμε το πουλί ?

Γιατί τώρα ?
Τίποτα δεν βγαίνει νεα μέτρα , αποτυχία ΔΕΠΑ

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως στο μυαλό μου δεν μπορώ να μην συνδέσω αυτόν τον αιφνιδιασμό, με το άκυρο που έπεσε για ΔΕΠΑ και ΔΕΣΦΑ από Ρώσους, Ευρωπαίους ή Αμερικάνους.

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΓΙΑΝΝΕΝΑ, ΤΑ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΣΕΙ!
*ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΟ!
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΡΤ WORLD!*

ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΕΡΤ!

----------


## dhmk

> broken link


Πρόβλημα στο Lifo...

----------


## yiapap

> κριμα ρε συ συμπολιτη yiapap για τα προβατα που χασανε την αναμεταδοση του "μοντελου" και Βρετανικου BBC. τι θα κανουν τωρα αυτοι?


Eγώ πάντως όταν υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα ειδήσεων εξωτερικού από το BBC το έβλεπα. Από που να το δω βρε Artemius; Από το Star; Ή να περιμένω την ΕΡΤ να πει πρώτα που περπάτησε ο Σαμαράς και τι είπε ο Γιουνκέρ για τον ΟΣΦΠ πριν δω σε 45'' τις εξελίξεις στη Συρία!
Τέσπα... παραπλευρές απώλειες, άλλο είναι το σημαντικό σήμερα!

----------


## SotSirx

Δωσανε εντολη στον οτε να κοψει τα παντα....
Για αλλη μια φορα η "ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ" επικρατησε....
Μαθετε νεοτερα απο το twitter.

----------


## mach

Έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ;
Αυτό το κανάλι, στις ειδήσεις του οποίου χρειαζόταν 16 άτομα για να διαβάσουν 4 δελτία τύπου;
Καιρός ήταν.

----------


## 29gk

Προετοιμασια για την αυριανη γραμμη. Παση θυσια πρεπει να ξεχαστει το θεμα των Ρωσων θυμιζω. Το οποιο και εθιξαν οι δημοσιογραφοι της ΕΡΤ στα τελευταια λεπτα, τονιζοντας πως ειχαν σαφεις εντολες τις οποιες και επαιζαν ολο το πρωι, να δειχνουν την Κομισιον και τους Ρωσους ως φταιχτες αλλα και να μην αναφερουν καν το οτι οι Ρωσοι δεν δεχονταν να αναλαβουν και τα χρεη της ΔΕΠΑ.

Δε γνωριζω τι θα γινει και πως θα εξελιχτουν τα πραγματα τελικα, αλλα εαν ο Βενιζελος δεχτει το σημερινο, καταλαβαινει και ο ιδιος και παρα την υπερμετρα φουσκωμενη αυταρεσκεια που τον διακρινει, πως τελειωσε οχι μονο απο πολιτικος αλλα και απο την Ελλαδα. Ο Κουβελης ετσι κι αλλιως δεν μασαει μιας και δικηγορος ειναι, δουλεια που του ανεθεσαν κανει οποτε ολα καλα και εχει κι ο Θεος και θα βρει και δουλιστα κι αυριο.




> *ΕΙΣΗΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΛΠΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΑΜΑΡΑ...
> 
> ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ!*
> Έντονη κινητικότητα στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου υπάρχει τις τελευταίες ώρες, ειδικά μετά τις ανακοινώσεις του Σίμου Κεδίκογλου για την ΕΡΤ. Καλά πληροφορημένες πηγές ανέφεραν στο Fimotro ότι 3 εκ των βασικότερων...
> συνεργατών του Α. Σαμαρά εισηγούνται στον πρωθυπουργό να προκηρύξει άμεσα πρόωρες εκλογές. Το Fimotro είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει ότι συνομίλησε με τον πρωθυπουργό ο γνωστός δημοσκόπος της MRB Δ.Μαύρος. Οι πρόωρες εκλογές μετά και την σημερινή αντίδραση του ΠΑΣΟΚ πλησιάζουν ολοένα και περισσότερο.


http://fimotro.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_2611.html

----------


## flamelab

Παίζει ακομη εδω:

https://www.filmon.com/channel/815#ERT-World

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν ανοίγει...

----------


## senkradvii

> Προετοιμασια για την αυριανη γραμμη. Παση θυσια πρεπει να ξεχαστει το θεμα των Ρωσων θυμιζω. Το οποιο και εθιξαν οι δημοσιογραφοι της ΕΡΤ στα τελευταια λεπτα, τονιζοντας πως ειχαν σαφεις εντολες τις οποιες και επαιζαν ολο το πρωι, να δειχνουν την Κομισιον και τους Ρωσους ως φταιχτες αλλα και να μην αναφερουν καν το οτι οι Ρωσοι δεν δεχονταν να αναλαβουν και τα χρεη της ΔΕΠΑ.
> 
> Δε γνωριζω τι θα γινει και πως θα εξελιχτουν τα πραγματα τελικα, αλλα εαν ο Βενιζελος δεχτει το σημερινο, καταλαβαινει και ο ιδιος και παρα την υπερμετρα φουσκωμενη αυταρεσκεια που τον διακρινει, πως τελειωσε οχι μονο απο πολιτικος αλλα και απο την Ελλαδα. Ο Κουβελης ετσι κι αλλιως δεν μασαει μιας και δικηγορος ειναι, δουλεια που του ανεθεσαν κανει οποτε ολα καλα και εχει κι ο Θεος και θα βρει και δουλιστα κι αυριο.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fimotro.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_2611.html


Ω ρε πούστη πάλι τρελό καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε..

----------


## SotSirx

> Δεν ανοίγει...


Παιζει κανονικα παντως...

----------


## Revolution

> Έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ;
> Αυτό το κανάλι, στις ειδήσεις του οποίου χρειαζόταν 16 άτομα για να διαβάσουν 4 δελτία τύπου;
> Καιρός ήταν.


Έτσι πέστα.
Εδώ βλέπουμε μια παχυλόμισθη παρουσιάστρια των 150.000€ τον μήνα


Πληροφορίες ότι απομακρύνθηκε με το Van Cleef  να γυαλίζει απο το δάκρυ μπαίνοντας μέσα στο Cayenne ελέγχονται ως ανακριβέις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Από τις 23:50 έπεσε και το σήμα από το αναλογικό Πάρνηθας. Πάπαλα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> broken link


Παιζει παντου το non paper, πχ εδώ .

----------


## psyxakias

Ανεξάρτητα από τα άπειρα προβλήματα που είχε η ΕΡΤ, η μέθοδος "εξυγίανσης" που χρησιμοποίησε η κυβέρνηση (πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι) είναι απαράδεκτη και η διαδικασία ιδιαίτερα ύποπτη. Δεν έχει σχέση ούτε τι πρόγραμμα είχε η ΕΡΤ, ούτε οι σπατάλες της, ούτε οι μισθοί μερικών μανατζαρέων/παρουσιαστών-δημοσιογράφων, ούτε πως μπήκαν οι εργαζόμενοι, ούτε αν προπαγάνδιζε. Έχει να κάνει με την διάλυση του μοναδικού δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού μέσου της Ελλάδας σε χρόνο DT και απ'ότι έλεγαν πριν πέσει το σήμα, συνέβη με επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ και οι τεχνικοί ξαφνικά έπαψαν να ανταποκρίνονται σε τηλέφωνα.

Μήπως τελικά όλο αυτό έγινε εσκεμμένα άτσαλα και χοντροκομμένα, για να σταθεί αφορμή να πέσει η κυβέρνηση;  :Thinking: 

Όποιος χαίρεται πάντως, ας το ξανασκεφτεί μη κλάψει αργότερα που θα έρθει η σειρά του και δεν αναφέρομαι στην ανεργία, που σε αρκετούς έχει έρθει ήδη η σειρά, αλλά στην ολική πάταξη ατομικών δικαιωμάτων. Over and out.  :Lock:

----------


## patch

*Καταγγελία εργαζομένων ΕΡΤ προς τον Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης. Κοινοποιείται και στον Προϊστάμενο Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών* 




> προσελήφθη ο γιός του διευθυντή του Γραφείου του κ. Λιάτσου, Ηλία Φαραντόπουλου, ο κ. Αλέξανδρος Φαραντόπουλος ως βοηθός σκηνοθέτη. Καταλάβατε; Στη μία μικτή παραγωγή προσελήφθη από τον κ. Λιάτσο η σύζυγος του ενός διευθυντή και στην άλλη μικτή παραγωγή προσελήφθη ο γιός του άλλου διευθυντή.
>  ...
> Το «πάρτυ» όμως και οι παρανομίες, σε ό,τι αφορά τον τομέα ενημέρωσης της ΕΡΤ, συνεχίζονται και πέραν των μικτών παραγωγών. Κραυγαλέα είναι η περίπτωση των προσλήψεων-αργομισθιών διαφόρων δημοσιογράφων, είτε με συμβάσεις ΠΕΘ είτε ως ειδικών συμβούλων, με παχυλούς μισθούς. Οι συγκεκριμένοι προσληφθέντες, παρ΄ότι αμείβονται κανονικά εδώ και μήνες δεν έχουν πατήσει ποτέ το πόδι τους στην ΕΡΤ. 
>  ...
> Ποια εργασία προσφέρει και σε ποιόν τομέα απασχολείται ο κ. Αντώνης Λιάρος; Ο κ. Λιάρος, υποψήφιος βουλευτής με το ΠΑΣΟΚ στις τελευταίες εκλογές, προσελήφθη με μισθό 3.500 ευρώ αλλά δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ποτέ στην ΕΡΤ, ούτε έχει προσφέρει κανένα είδος εργασίας. 
>  ...
> Ποια εργασία προσφέρει στην ΕΡΤ και πού ακριβώς απασχολείται η κυρία Ματίνα Ρέτσα; Η κυρία Ρέτσα προσελήφθη με μισθό 3.000 ευρώ ως «σύμβουλος». Η κυρία Ρέτσα, που είχε κατέβει στις εκλογές ως υποψήφια βουλευτής με τη ΝΔ στην Εύβοια, δεν πάτησε επίσης ποτέ το πόδι της στην ΕΡΤ 
> ...
> Βρίσκετε λογικό κύριε Επιθεωρητά οι παρουσιαστές των εκπομπών αυτών, που εργάζονται καθημερινά, να αμείβονται με 1.400 ευρώ μικτά και οι «καλεσμένοι» που εμφανίζονται ένα 10λεπτο την εβδομάδα να αμείβονται με 3.500 ευρώ; Δεν πρόκειται περί κραυγαλέας περίπτωσης διασπάθισης δημοσίου χρήματος;


http://left.gr/news/kataggelia-i-nd-...i-argomisthies

----------


## zmaskos

Ert  world  παίζει κανονικά

----------


## ntoremi

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124941
> 
> *Spoiler:*


EBU λεει η ειδηση, European Board of Urology λεει η φωτογραφια...

- - - Updated - - -




> *Καταγγελία εργαζομένων ΕΡΤ προς τον Επιθεωρητή Δημόσιας Διοίκησης. Κοινοποιείται και στον Προϊστάμενο Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών* 
> 
> 
> 
> http://left.gr/news/kataggelia-i-nd-...i-argomisthies


Αυτα ειναι τα μεγαλεια του σαπιου κομματικου κρατους. Οταν τρωγανε ολοι, κανενας δεν μιλαγε, ηταν ολοι βολεμενοι, αλλοι λιγο, αλλοι πολυ. Τωρα που επεσε μαυρο, θυμηθηκαν τις λαμογιες. Το ενα κομματοσκυλο βγαζει στη φορα τα απλυτα του αλλου.

----------


## manicx

> Όποιος χαίρεται πάντως, ας το ξανασκεφτεί μη κλάψει αργότερα που θα έρθει η σειρά του και δεν αναφέρομαι στην ανεργία, που σε αρκετούς έχει έρθει ήδη η σειρά, αλλά στην ολική πάταξη ατομικών δικαιωμάτων. Over and out.


Αυτή έχει έρθει εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια. Ρώτα όσους έφαγαν τα δακρυγόνα στο Σύνταγμα. Απλά τώρα τη μαθαίνουν γιατί είναι η ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΡΤ. Εξού και τα δάκρυα.

----------


## patch

όχι ότι περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο αλλά την ημερομηνία της είδησης την είδες η μπααααααααααααα

----------


## manicx

> όχι ότι περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο αλλά την ημερομηνία της είδησης την είδες η μπααααααααααααα


Φρέσκο πράμα λέμε. Απλά σήμερα ήρθε η συντέλεια του κόσμου. 2.5 χρόνια μόκο η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## mach

> Φρέσκο πράμα λέμε. Απλά σήμερα ήρθε η συντέλεια του κόσμου. 2.5 χρόνια μόκο η ΕΡΤ.


Έλα μη γίνεσαι κακός.
Δεν βλέπεις τα δάκρυα των υπαλλήλων της ΕΡΤ που πόσταρε ο φίλος παραπάνω.
Εγώ έχω κατασυγκινηθεί.

----------


## psyxakias

> Αυτή έχει έρθει εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια. Ρώτα όσους έφαγαν τα δακρυγόνα στο Σύνταγμα. Απλά τώρα τη μαθαίνουν γιατί είναι η ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΡΤ. Εξού και τα δάκρυα.


Δεν έχει έρθει με την έννοια που εννοώ, διότι αν είχε έρθει δε θα ανταλλάσσαμε απόψεις τώρα εδώ ούτε για αστείο. Η λέξη κλειδί ήταν η "ολική" πάταξη ατομικών δικαιωμάτων, έχει διαφορά.

----------


## SotSirx

https://www.filmon.com/channel/815#
Το κοψανε???

----------


## satcur

> Ert  world  παίζει κανονικά


Επιβεβαιώνω, παίζει κανονικά στον Hotbird 6, 13E, 10815Mhz.

----------


## yiapap

> https://www.filmon.com/channel/815#
> Το κοψανε???


Kολάει που και που. Κάνε reload.

----------


## nikos salonika

Off Topic


		στο action24 παντως τι πιπινια εχουν πεταξει ...  :Respekt: 

στο action24 παντως τι πιπινια εχουν πεταξει ...  :Respekt:

----------


## button

Ελπίζω να μην ξεχαστεί σε 1 βδομάδα ...

----------


## Alexcxvtr

Σίγουρα έπρεπε να γίνουν κινήσεις εκκαθάρισης στην ΕΡΤ.
Ίσως, σποραδικές απολύσεις, πάντα ακολουθούμενες από επαναξιολόγηση των υπαλλήλων.
Δυστυχώς, οι 2700 εργαζόμενοι ήταν υπεράριθμοι, αλλά ο τρόπος που έγινε πραγματικά με ανησυχεί.
Εντελώς δικτατορική πολιτική και μάλιστα ταχύτατα.
Πραγματικά λυπάμαι τις οικογένειες...
Αυτοί που πρώτοι έπρεπε να πάρουν πόδι ήταν οι μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι του πέους. Κάτι Στάη και Παναγιωταρέες που πληρώνονταν περισσότερο και από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.
Έτσι θα εξοικονομούνταν κάποια ποσά. Λίγα μεν, αλλά θα ήταν μια αρχή.
Πφφφ, πιο πολύ με ανησυχεί το μέλλον της πατρίδας... Πάρα πολύ...

----------


## kkgas

στο site 
*Spoiler:*




			zougla
		

 εχει απευθειας για οποιον ενδιαφερετε

----------


## senkradvii

Όμορφα....

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/?aid=285697

----------


## kontinos

Σε μια βδομαδα να ξεχαστει? Εδω ξεχαστηκε σε 24ωρες μαξιμουμ η ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ της κυβερνησης να ιδιοτικοποιησει το φυσικο αεριο. Το χρηματιστηριο πηγε κατα διαολου, ο Σαμαρας ειναι αποτυχημενος εστω και στο εργο που εχει αναλαβει, του ξεπουληματος, και μιλαμε για αλλα.

----------


## yiapap

Ο 902 μόλις ξεκίνησε να αναμεταδίδει ERT World

----------


## psyxakias

> στο site 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			zougla
> 		
> 
>  εχει απευθειας για οποιον ενδιαφερετε


Όντως: http://www.zougla.gr/live

----------


## SotSirx

http://www.zougla.gr/Controls/liveca...flash-camera-4
Παιζει και απο εδω...

----------


## Alexcxvtr

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να είναι τόσο βλάκες τόσες γενιές πολιτικών που κυβερνούν τη χώρα. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ!!!!!!
Πόσο πιο χειρότερα να τα κάνουν. Ελπίζω να μην μάθουμε.

Δεν μου αρέσουν οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, αλλά τι να πεις μετά από όσα αντικρύζουμε τόσα χρόνια.

Πραγματικά, δεν υπάρχει άλλη θεωρία. Είναι βαλτοί.

----------


## WAntilles

Φτάνει πια! Επιτέλους τέλος, στη μάσα με χρυσά κουτάλια, του χρήματος των φορολογούμενων, από τους παχυλόμισθους συνδικαλιστές και Δ.Υ. της ΕΡΤ, και από τους εφταπλοθεσίτες δημοσιογράφους. Έστω και από αυτήν την κάκιστη κυβέρνηση, έστω κι αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά κίνητρα.

Όταν ύστερα από 10ετίες γίνονται τα αυτονόητα, ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα.

----------


## SotSirx

> Όντως: http://www.zougla.gr/live


Με προλαβες.... :Razz:

----------


## MNP-10

> Όμορφα....
> 
> http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/?aid=285697


Αν γινει, ο Σαμαρας θα λεει "με ριξαν οι συντεχνιες"  :Laughing:

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό είναι το success story του Αντώνη ,έλεος ποια με τη μας ψεκάζουν, ότι είναι ελληνικό θα κλεινή στην νέα τάξη πραγμάτων. Αυτούς ψηφίσαμε. :Twisted Evil:  :Evil:  :RTFM:  :No no:

----------


## stefan_city

Εγώ βλέπω κανονικά ERT WORLD στο κινητό, μέσω μιας android εφαρμογής που λέγεται GenTV Greece, την οποία δε βλέπω πλέον στο μάρκετ όμως. Όποιος θέλει, ας κάνει έναν κόπο να ψάξει στο Google.

Αποστολή από το GSII με τη χρήση Forum Runner

----------


## SotSirx

http://www.livestream.com/exombourgotv
http://www.tinostoday.gr/p/blog-page_26.html

Παιζουν κανονικα...

----------


## leros2004

τελος και το ert world ...
προτείνω Kontra channel (Ελληνων Εγερσις)

----------


## kontinos

> Φτάνει πια! Επιτέλους τέλος, στη μάσα με χρυσά κουτάλια, του χρήματος των φορολογούμενων, από τους παχυλόμισθους συνδικαλιστές και Δ.Υ. της ΕΡΤ, και από τους εφταπλοθεσίτες δημοσιογράφους. Έστω και από αυτήν την κάκιστη κυβέρνηση, έστω κι αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά κίνητρα.
> 
> Όταν ύστερα από 10ετίες γίνονται τα αυτονόητα, ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα.


Λες χαζομαρες ασχετε νεοφιλελευθερε. Η δημοσια τηλεοραση επιτελει συγκεκριμενο σκοπο, το οτι οι κυβερνησεις της λογικης σου την καταντησανε εκει που ειναι ειναι θεμα της ψηφου σου! Το κλεισιμο της δημοσιας τηλεορασης που πληρωνω εγω και καθε αλλος ειναι πραξικοπηματικη ενεργεια. 
Εγω δεν συμφωνω με τον τροπο λειτουργιας της, αλλα δεν εχει δικαιωμα ο Σαμαρας και ο καθε ζιμενσοτροφοδοτουμενος Σαμαρας να παιρνει αυτη την αποφαση. Αν θελει ας το βαλει δημοψηφισμα, οπως και για τα χαρατσια και ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## ntoremi

Κι η Μποκοτα;;; Τι θα απογινει η Μποκοτα;;; Εχασε την eurovision πριν 10 χρονια, τωρα εχασε και τη δουλεια της;;

----------


## alekan

Και μην ξεχνάμε ποιο - πέραν της ΝΔ -  κώμα είναι το μοναδικό που είναι αναφανδόν υπέρ του κλεισίματος, έτσι;;;  Αντυσιστοιμυκω λέμε...

----------


## Rebel Scum

Έλα όσο υπάρχει Μεγκα θα υπάρχει κρατική τηλεόραση μην ανησυχείτε.


Θεωρητικά απαράδεκτο το κλείσιμο, πρακτικά όχι. Από τις μεγαλύτερες κομματικές φωλιές και τρύπα χρημάτων. Τώρα πως και ποιοι την κλείνουν (ο Σίμος που έλεγε ότι πρέπει να μείνει ανοικτή) είναι άλλο θέμα.

Ο Σπύρος Παπαδόπουλους κλαίει γοερά που θα πληρώνει πλέον για να γλεντάει και δεν θα πληρώνεται.

Ένα έκτρωμα είναι η ΕΡΤ δεκαετίες τώρα.

Το αρχείο της κτλ πρέπει να μείνει δημόσιο κτήμα φυσικά και να διατηρηθεί.

----------


## Artemius

καληνυχτα θεσμε και κομματι της Δημοκρατιας.

καλημερα γυψε.






αντε και μεχρι να βγει ο μηνας καλωσηρθε η εξοδος του Μεσολογγιου για την Χουντικη Κυβερνηση. αν και εγω θα προτιμουσα να γκρεμοτσακιστουν απο κανα γκρεμο. οχι στον Ζαλογγο. για εκει δεν ειναι. απο το Σουνιο θα τους επρεπε περισσοτερο. και κοντα ειναι κιολας.

----------


## aroutis

> Κανείς Έλληνας σήμερα δεν γνωρίζει ότι η ΕΡΤ διαθέτει 3 μουσικά σύνολα που εργάζονται ως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, που όμως δίνουν 2-3 συναυλίες ετησίως.


Ας μην αντιπαραθέτουμε σαπια ψέματα. Τα μουσικά σώματα της ΕΡΤ και πολύ καλά ειναι , (ηταν) και επαίνους διεθνώς είχαν πάρει, και πολλές συναυλίες κάναν το χρόνο.

----------


## yiapap

> Ο 902 μόλις ξεκίνησε να αναμεταδίδει ERT World


Δεν είναι να μιλάω... Πάει κι αυτό τώρα βλέπω zoug.... εεε... Α ΚΥ ΡΟ!

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν είναι να μιλάω... Πάει κι αυτό τώρα βλέπω zoug.... εεε... Α ΚΥ ΡΟ!


Mόλις τώρα έλεγαν πως τους ζήτησαν να εκκενώσουν το κτίριο..

----------


## gkamared

Οι Έλληνεςς στηνΕλλάδαακαταστρέφονταιι και στοεξωτερικόόδιακρίνονταιιαυτόόθέλουμεε σανλαόςς για ταπαιδιάά μας,σήμεραα η ερταύριοο τασχολειάα,μεθαύριοο ταμουσεία.. Έλεος ποια

----------


## yiapap

> Φτάνει πια! Επιτέλους τέλος, στη μάσα με χρυσά κουτάλια, του χρήματος των φορολογούμενων, από τους παχυλόμισθους συνδικαλιστές και Δ.Υ. της ΕΡΤ, και από τους εφταπλοθεσίτες δημοσιογράφους. Έστω και από αυτήν την κάκιστη κυβέρνηση, έστω κι αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά κίνητρα.
> 
> Όταν ύστερα από 10ετίες γίνονται τα αυτονόητα, ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα.


ΝΔ ή ΧΑ θα ψηφίσεις; Έλα, πες...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Oh, shit. Ο Σαμαράς μόλις απέκτησε το Πολυτεχνείο του.

----------


## alekan

> ΝΔ ή ΧΑ θα ψηφίσεις; Έλα, πες...


Φώτη Κουνελη, την αριστερά της ευθύνης

----------


## dhmk

> Ας μην αντιπαραθέτουμε σαπια ψέματα. Τα μουσικά σώματα της ΕΡΤ και πολύ καλά ειναι , (ηταν) και επαίνους διεθνώς είχαν πάρει, και πολλές συναυλίες κάναν το χρόνο.


Όσα αναφέρονται εκεί είναι σάπια ψέματα ή μόνο το συγκεκριμένο; Από ότι φαίνεται τα παρακολουθείς πολύ στενά αυτά τα "μουσικά σώματα". Αν και αναρωτιέμαι τι σχέση έχουν οι συναυλίες με ραδιόφωνο και τηλεόραση.

----------


## button

Δεν είναι τόσο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ άλλα ο τρόπος μέσα σε λίγες ώρες με 2 υπογραφές και fast track κινήσεις τότε ας καταργήσουν και τη ΒΟΥΛΗ  θα γλυτώσει κάνα φράγκο απο 300ους

----------


## kontinos

Κι ερχονται τωρα τα αιδοιοπανα της ΧΑ και μιλανε, εμ βεβαια, οσο μενει ανοιχτο το φασιστοκαναλο του Π. Φαληρου του εφοπλιστη, που μαλλον τους χρηματοδοτει, αλλα σιγουρα ψηφισανε υπερ των φοροαπαλλαγων του, ειναι καλυμμενα.

----------


## gkamared

> Δεν είναι τόσο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ άλλα ο τρόπος μέσα σε λίγες ώρες με 2 υπογραφές και fast track κινήσεις τότε ας καταργήσουν και τη ΒΟΥΛΗ  θα γλυτώσει κάνα φράγκο απο 300ους


Σιγά να μην το κάνουν

----------


## Basilhs23_

Και εγώ από zougla βλέπω. Καλά πώς μπορούν και παίρνουν σήμα αφού τα έχουν κόψει όλα ?

----------


## gkamared

Παιδιά να τα θυμηθούμε αυτά και να μην τους ξανά ψηφίσουμε, ως εδώ.

----------


## senkradvii

Έχει δικές του εγκατεστημένες (κρυφές) κάμερες ο Μάκης.  :onetooth:

----------


## WAntilles

> ΝΔ ή ΧΑ θα ψηφίσεις; Έλα, πες...



*Spoiler:*




			ΣΥΡΙΖΑ

----------


## anon

> Φτάνει πια! Επιτέλους τέλος, στη μάσα με χρυσά κουτάλια, του χρήματος των φορολογούμενων, από τους παχυλόμισθους συνδικαλιστές και Δ.Υ. της ΕΡΤ, και από τους εφταπλοθεσίτες δημοσιογράφους. Έστω και από αυτήν την κάκιστη κυβέρνηση, έστω κι αν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά κίνητρα.
> 
> Όταν ύστερα από 10ετίες γίνονται τα αυτονόητα, ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα.


Mόνο που σε αυτή την ερμη χώρα, ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ κυβερνάνε απο το 74 και μετά, δηλαδή επι σχεδόν 40 συναπτά έτη (περισσότερα απο όσο είναι ο εργασιμος βίος, δηλαδή κανείς προ 74 δεν μπορεί να έχει μείνει στην ΕΡΤ να "δουλεύει" ακόμη). Αυτοί είναι που διορίζανε, άρα είναι τα δικά τους παιδιά... Και ορισμένοι περιμένουν απο αυτούς τους ίδιους, που δεν μπορούν να "καθαρίσουν" με δημοκρατικό και τίμιο / δικαιο τρόπο έναν μικρό οργανισμό, να καθαρίσουν την χώρα, όλο το ελληνικό δημόσιο κλπ κλπ κλπ... Πόσο πιο αποτυχημένους θέλετε; Να μην συζητήσουμε το περι θεσμών, νόμων, συντάγματος, βασικών ελευθεριών, όλα περίπατο. Μην πω ξανά εκείνο το ποιηματάκι του Μπρέχτ

----------


## button

> Έχει δικές του εγκατεστημένες (κρυφές) κάμερες ο Μάκης.


Μέχρι να τους κόψει και το ίντερνετ... 

*Ελλάδα πρωτοτυπία σε ΌΛΑ*

----------


## yiapap

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


Μπα δε νομίζω. ΝΔ, ΧΑ και Wantilles στηρίζουν αυτή την πράξη. Άλλωστε το "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα" είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτή την ιδεολογία (κυρίως της ΧΑ).

----------


## button

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


Δυστυχώς.... Ποιο χάλια δεν θα είναι απο τα χάλια που έχουμε τώρα

----------


## alekan

Υπενθύμιση 
http://kafeneio-gr.blogspot.gr/2013/..._1769.html?m=1

----------


## senkradvii

"Οι Έλληνες θα ενημερώνονται από τους ιδιώτες της διαπλοκής;"

Πόσο τα λατρεύω αυτά τα ξεμπροστιάσματα..

----------


## nikos salonika

> Έχει δικές του εγκατεστημένες (κρυφές) κάμερες ο Μάκης.


χαχαχαχαχα+111111111111111111

παντως ρε παιδια , τετοια λαικη συμμετοχη οταν εκοψαν απο τους συνταξιουχους απο τα 600 τα 100 δεν την ειδα να με συγχωρατε κιολας

----------


## button

> "Οι Έλληνες θα ενημερώνονται από τους ιδιώτες της διαπλοκής;"
> 
> Πόσο τα λατρεύω αυτά τα ξεμπροστιάσματα..


Ε δεν έχει και άδικο ... mega δεν βλέπεται  ΑΝΤ1 με το παπαδακη και τις μαλακίες του το άλφα και ούτε εγω κατάλαβα τι παίζει ε μόνο ΣΚΑΙ κατι γίνεται

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έσπασαν την απεργεία οι δημοσιογράφοι των ιδιοτικών καναλιών. H Σπυράκη στο mega λέει οτι αύριο κατεβαίνει στην βουλή νέο νομοσχέδιο για νέο φορέα δημόσιας τηλεόρασης που θα έχει το 1/3 των σημερινών εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## alekan

> Ε δεν έχει και άδικο ... mega δεν βλέπεται  ΑΝΤ1 με το παπαδακη και τις μαλακίες του το άλφα και ούτε εγω κατάλαβα τι παίζει ε μόνο ΣΚΑΙ κατι γίνεται


Έτσι, ΣΚΑΙ. της οικολογίας και του χρυσαβγιτικου ακτιβισμου


Δεν νομίζω να έσπασε η απεργία, απλά έληξε στη 1 όπως είχαν πει

----------


## Alexcxvtr

> Έτσι, ΣΚΑΙ. της οικολογίας και του *χρυσαβγιτικου* ακτιβισμου


Pun intended? :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Ε δεν έχει και άδικο ... mega δεν βλέπεται  ΑΝΤ1 με το παπαδακη και τις μαλακίες του το άλφα και ούτε εγω κατάλαβα τι παίζει ε μόνο ΣΚΑΙ κατι γίνεται


ΣΚΑΙ;;; ΣΚΑΙ;;; 

Με τον εμετικό Μπάμπη, και τον άλλο εμετικό Πορτοσάλτε; Πλλλλάκα μου κάνεις....

----------


## dhmk

> Μπα δε νομίζω. ΝΔ, ΧΑ και Wantilles στηρίζουν αυτή την πράξη. Άλλωστε το "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα" είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτή την ιδεολογία (κυρίως της ΧΑ).


Είσαι σίγουρος; Συνήθως, στην τελική, σε όλες τις πρωτοβουλίες της κυβέρνησης, η ΧΑ αντιτίθεται ομοίως με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (λες και το ένα κόμμα περιμένει το άλλο). Από περιέργεια κοίταξα στο site της ΧΑ. Εδώ δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη θέση. Μόνο κάτι ασυναρτησίες ότι στην ΕΡΤ τους έβρίζαν ως "ναζιστές". Κάποιο άλλο συμπέρασμα δεν βγαίνει. Αλλά αν δεν τους έβριζαν... Ένας είναι ο λαϊκισμός.

----------


## senkradvii

> ΣΚΑΙ;;; ΣΚΑΙ;;; 
> 
> Με τον εμετικό Μπάμπη, και τον άλλο εμετικό Πορτοσάλτε; Πλλλλάκα μου κάνεις....


Αγαπάμε Εύα όμως που είναι και Σαλλλλλονικία..  :Hippy:

----------


## gkamared

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν δείχνουν τέτοια γεγονότα πότε για ποιο λόγω άραγε :Exclamation:  :Question:

----------


## dpa2006

Δεν παίζουν και τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια του ψηφιακού πακέτου εκτός από το TV5,περίεργο που δεν σταμάτησαν την αναμετάδοση και αυτού.

----------


## senkradvii

Και από εδώ αν θέλετε.. 

http://www.thepressproject.gr/live/4...uketo-stin-ERT

----------


## button

> ΣΚΑΙ;;; ΣΚΑΙ;;; 
> 
> Με τον εμετικό Μπάμπη, και τον άλλο εμετικό Πορτοσάλτε; Πλλλλάκα μου κάνεις....


Είπα κάτι γίνετε δεν είπα οτι είναι σωστό κανάλι ..
Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ ρε ανον...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αγαπάμε Εύα όμως που είναι και Σαλλλλλονικία..


Ε>? ποια είναι αυτή

----------


## senkradvii

Ορίστε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Έσπασαν την απεργεία οι δημοσιογράφοι των ιδιοτικών καναλιών. H Σπυράκη στο mega λέει οτι αύριο κατεβαίνει στην βουλή νέο νομοσχέδιο για νέο φορέα δημόσιας τηλεόρασης που θα έχει το 1/3 των σημερινών εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.


όχι κάτι θα λέγανε στο MEGA
θέλω να δω τα μούτρα της Σπυράκη όταν θα λέει πως το MEGA θα λειτουργεί στο εξής με το 1/3 των εργαζομένων κι αυτοί πρακτικάριοι

----------


## yiapap

> Είσαι σίγουρος; Συνήθως, στην τελική, σε όλες τις πρωτοβουλίες της κυβέρνησης, η ΧΑ αντιτίθεται ομοίως με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (λες και το ένα κόμμα περιμένει το άλλο). Από περιέργεια κοίταξα στο site της ΧΑ. Εδώ δεν έχουμε ξεκάθαρη θέση. Μόνο κάτι ασυναρτησίες ότι στην ΕΡΤ τους έβρίζαν ως "ναζιστές". Κάποιο άλλο συμπέρασμα δεν βγαίνει. Αλλά αν δεν τους έβριζαν... Ένας είναι ο λαϊκισμός.


Όταν η ανακοίνωση περί του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ ξεκινάει με το πόσο κακιά είναι η ΕΡΤ, εσύ τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις; Μέχρι και το ΠΑΣΟΚ και η ΔΗΜΑΡ πιο ξεκάθαροι ήταν!

----------


## raspoutiv

η XA είναι υπέρ του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ
προτιμούν την ΥΕΝΕΔ

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πληροφοριες για επικείμενη πτώση της Κυβερνησης.

----------


## raspoutiv

κάποτε γελάγανε μαζί του
τώρα στο πετσί τους

----------


## nikos salonika

> ΣΚΑΙ;;; ΣΚΑΙ;;; 
> 
> Με τον εμετικό Μπάμπη, και τον άλλο εμετικό Πορτοσάλτε; Πλλλλάκα μου κάνεις....


ωπα κατσε εχει ενδιαφερον εδω ο αφορισμος σου. 
Το κλεισιμο της ερτ ειναι χουντικο διοτι υπηρχε πολυδιαστατη αποψη , μεχρι χτες οι υπαλληλοι της ερτ ανεφεραν απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ για τα προβληματα του ελληνα ? οι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΙ εργαζομενοι προσπαθουσαν να διαφυλαξουν απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ τα συμφεροντα του εθνους ? Μας ελεγαν για τα προβληματα των εργαζομενων που αμοιβονται με τον βασικο μισθο και εχουν 4 πτυχια ? 
Αλλα ο πορτοσαλτε και ο καθε πορτοσαλτε που ειναι εργαζομενος σε ιδ. καναλι θελει καρατε και ξυλο ? που στο κατω κατω της γραφης ελευθερια λογου εχουμε ο καθενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει ? 
Περιεργος ο διαχωρισμος σου

----------


## linman

Λινκς που αναμεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ
(θα ενημερώνεται συνέχεια -στείλτε μας κι εσείς ό,τι βρίσκετε)

http://www.zougla.gr/live

http://livetvgreece.blogspot.gr/2012/09/902-tv_10.html

http://www.filmon.com/tv/modules/Fil...channel_id=815

----------


## gkamared

> Πληροφοριες για επικείμενη πτώση της Κυβερνησης.


χαχαχα γελασα τωρα :ROFL:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Μεγάλη φάση από το webtv του ζούγκλα, εκεί που έδειχναν τον κόσμο στο προαύλιο της ΕΡΤ, μια γυναίκα πήρε το μεγάφωνο και αφού είπε οτι ήρθε για να υπερασπιστεί τους εργαζομένους, μπήκε μέσα στο κτίριο και οι εργαζόμενοι την έβρισαν και την πέταξαν έξω, και λέει αποχωρώ από εδώ....

----------


## aroutis

> Όσα αναφέρονται εκεί είναι σάπια ψέματα ή μόνο το συγκεκριμένο; Από ότι φαίνεται τα παρακολουθείς πολύ στενά αυτά τα "μουσικά σώματα". Αν και αναρωτιέμαι τι σχέση έχουν οι συναυλίες με ραδιόφωνο και τηλεόραση.


Ειναι δύσκολες αυτές οι ερωτήσεις αλήθεια. Η μάνα μου ειναι συνταξιούχος απο τα μουσικά σύνολα και μάλιστα η μάνα μου έχει μηνυσει την ΕΡΤ για χρήματα που της οφείλονται. Οπότε (για να μην έχεις βιαστικά συμπεράσματα) δεν έχω κάποιο συμφέρον να τα υπερασπίζομαι. Ομως το να βλέπω αναπαραγωγές σαπιων ψεμμάτων ειδικά για πράγματα που γνωρίζω δεν εχω τη διάθεση να το επιτρέψω. 

Για τα υπολοιπα, αν ανατρέξεις στο thread και στα posts μου θα πάρεις τις απαντήσεις που ζητάς.

----------


## senkradvii

> Λινκς που αναμεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ
> (θα ενημερώνεται συνέχεια -στείλτε μας κι εσείς ό,τι βρίσκετε)
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/live
> 
> http://livetvgreece.blogspot.gr/2012/09/902-tv_10.html
> 
> http://www.filmon.com/tv/modules/Fil...channel_id=815


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...=1#post5100562

----------


## blade_

παντα υπαρχουν 2 πλευρες απο ενα νομισμα...απλα στη φαση που ειμαστε δε ξερω ποια υπερισχυει..

----------


## MNP-10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...yOSup-A#t=126s

----------


## blade_

> η XA είναι υπέρ του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ
> προτιμούν την ΥΕΝΕΔ


 :ROFL:

----------


## MNP-10

> 


Το γελιο ηταν στο defencenet. Λεει "παει η Αρετη και Τολμη"  :ROFL:

----------


## ermis333

Πλάκα πλάκα....λέτε ο Σαμαράς να είδε πως τα νούμερα του "Success Story" δεν βγαίνουν και θέλει να το πάει σε εκλογές για να την σκαπουλάρει με ελαφρά;  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

> Πλάκα πλάκα....λέτε ο Σαμαράς να είδε πως τα νούμερα του "Success Story" δεν βγαίνουν και θέλει να το πάει σε εκλογές για να την σκαπουλάρει με ελαφρά;


Αν γινει, το παραμυθι το χει ετοιμο. Θα πει "ολα πηγαιναν φοβερα, η ελλαδα εβλεπε φως στο τουνελ και μετα μ'εριξαν οι συντεχνιες".

----------


## senkradvii

> Πλάκα πλάκα....λέτε ο Σαμαράς να είδε πως τα νούμερα του "Success Story" δεν βγαίνουν και θέλει να το πάει σε εκλογές για να την σκαπουλάρει με ελαφρά;


Δυστυχώς πολύ βρωμάει η όλη φάση αν τα σκεφτείς λιγάκι ψύχραιμα.. Κάτι παίχτηκε σήμερα ανάμεσα σε Ρώσους-Ευρωπαίους και Αμερικάνους.

----------


## Basilhs23_



----------


## dhmk

> Όταν η ανακοίνωση περί του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ ξεκινάει με το πόσο κακιά είναι η ΕΡΤ, εσύ τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις; Μέχρι και το ΠΑΣΟΚ και η ΔΗΜΑΡ πιο ξεκάθαροι ήταν!


Το ότι κάτι είναι ένα μπουρδέλο και το κλείνεις δεν σου αρκεί; Δηλαδή από τι πρέπει να ξεκινάει; Αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα πράγματα ως φορολογούμενοι; Ή τα βλέπουμε με κάποιο περίεργο συναισθηματισμό; Γιατί δεν έχουν καμιά λογική αυτές οι αντιδράσεις. Πω, πω, πω κλείσανε δημόσιο οργανισμό. Πρωτάκουστο!! Σπάσανε το ταμπού! Ωχ παναγία μου! Τι άλλο σταθερό έχει πλέον μείνει σε αυτόν τον κόσμο; Οϊμέ!!!

Για φαντάσου δηλαδή. Τώρα που κλείσανε την ΕΡΤ, θα έρθει και η δική μας σειρά. Θα πάρουν και τη δική μας αργομισθία! Ο Μπρέχτ το έλεγε αυτό;

----------


## aroutis

Για escape plan πάντως παιζει μια χαρά. 
Γιατί σίγουρα ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ/ΚΚΕ/ΣΥΡΙΖΑ συντάσσονται εναντίον (ακόμα και ΧΑ άσχετα τη πλακα που κανουμε, δεν βλέπω γιατι να ειναι με τη ΝΔ). 

Οπότε με μια κίνηση εχει βάλει όλο το κοινοβούλιο εναντια της η ΝΔ και φέρει λέει πρόταση αυριο που αν απορριφθεί all bets are off.. 

Αντε πάλι εκλογές το καλοκαιράκι. Γιατί αραγες;

Μηπως γιατί το ΔΝΤ θελει να απεμπλακει από τα πακέτα στήριξης;... λέω.

----------


## mpetou

Γκεσταμπιτες...

οχι για το κλεισιμο αυτο καθαυτο αλλα για τι εξυπηρετει το κλεισιμο τι κολπο ετοιμαζουνε θα το μαθουμε εν καιρο..

----------


## blade_

> Το γελιο ηταν στο defencenet. Λεει "παει η Αρετη και Τολμη"


γιατι μου το ειπες τωρα αυτο?  :Crying: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## satcur

Που είναι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια; Περιμένουν να βγουν τα τανκς για να καλύψουν απ΄ευθείας το γεγονός; 
Μήπως οι cheapιδες δεν έχουν κάμερες και εξοπλισμό γιατί τους τα δάνειζαν οι συνάδελφοι τους από την ΕΡΤ;

----------


## leros2004

Ωραία τα λένε τα παιδιά της ΕΡΤ .. τώρα ξυπνήσανε ? Επιφοίτηση ?

----------


## senkradvii

> Ωραία τα λένε τα παιδιά της ΕΡΤ .. τώρα ξυπνήσανε ? Επιφοίτηση ?


Ισχύει. Αλλά θα μου πεις όταν δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα, τότε δεν φοβάσαι και τίποτα.

----------


## leros2004

Τόσο καιρο το κουτόχορτο πήγαινε σύννεφο,  σήμερα ξύπνα λαε βγές στους δρόμους ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nhX4S4Zdnc

----------


## dhmk

> Ειναι δύσκολες αυτές οι ερωτήσεις αλήθεια. Η μάνα μου ειναι συνταξιούχος απο τα μουσικά σύνολα και μάλιστα η μάνα μου έχει μηνυσει την ΕΡΤ για χρήματα που της οφείλονται. Οπότε (για να μην έχεις βιαστικά συμπεράσματα) δεν έχω κάποιο συμφέρον να τα υπερασπίζομαι. Ομως το να βλέπω αναπαραγωγές σαπιων ψεμμάτων ειδικά για πράγματα που γνωρίζω δεν εχω τη διάθεση να το επιτρέψω. 
> 
> Για τα υπολοιπα, αν ανατρέξεις στο thread και στα posts μου θα πάρεις τις απαντήσεις που ζητάς.


Δηλαδή δεν έχεις "προσωπικό συμφέρον"; Τώρα αυτά που λες είναι αοριστολογίες. Νομίζω τα διάβασα τα σχόλια σου. Δεν θυμάμαι κάποια απάντηση στα "υπόλοιπα". Από όσο θυμάμαι απλά εξέφραζες μια διαμαρτυρία με έναν τρόπου που δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω. Τι λόγο είχες! Τώρα καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τι δε καταλαβαίνεις?

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/664423

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ευτυχώς που κλείνει η ΕΡΤ και θυμήθηκαν οι υπάλληλοι της ότι έχει καταλυθεί η δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα.
"Λαοθάλασσα" λένε τώρα έξω από την ΕΡΤ να διαμαρτυρηθεί.
Σίγουρα στο Σύνταγμα είχε πολύ λιγότερο κόσμο ε;...

----------


## linman

Ο πρόεδρος της UER και η γενική διευθύντριά της ζητούν σε επιστολή τους προς τον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό Αντώνη Σαμαρά να "ασκήσει όλη του την επιρροή για να ακυρωθεί αμέσως αυτή η απόφαση", αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση της UER.

"Η ύπαρξη των δημόσιων μέσων και η ανεξαρτησία τους όσον αφορά την κυβέρνηση βρίσκονται στην καρδιά των δημοκρατικών κοινωνιών", υπογραμμίζει η UER.

Πότε ήταν η 1η φορά που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ ?

----------


## blade_

> Ευτυχώς που κλείνει η ΕΡΤ και θυμήθηκαν οι υπάλληλοι της ότι έχει καταλυθεί η δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα.
> "Λαοθάλασσα" λένε τώρα έξω από την ΕΡΤ να διαμαρτυρηθεί.
> Σίγουρα στο Σύνταγμα είχε πολύ λιγότερο κόσμο ε;...


δεν ειναι ευχαριστο γεγονος,αλλα ηταν ο μονος τροπος για να καταλαβουν

----------


## yiapap

> Το ότι κάτι είναι ένα μπουρδέλο και το κλείνεις δεν σου αρκεί; Δηλαδή από τι πρέπει να ξεκινάει; Αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα πράγματα ως φορολογούμενοι; Ή τα βλέπουμε με κάποιο περίεργο συναισθηματισμό; Γιατί δεν έχουν καμιά λογική αυτές οι αντιδράσεις. Πω, πω, πω κλείσανε δημόσιο οργανισμό. Πρωτάκουστο!! Σπάσανε το ταμπού! Ωχ παναγία μου! Τι άλλο σταθερό έχει πλέον μείνει σε αυτόν τον κόσμο; Οϊμέ!!!
> 
> Για φαντάσου δηλαδή. Τώρα που κλείσανε την ΕΡΤ, θα έρθει και η δική μας σειρά. Θα πάρουν και τη δική μας αργομισθία! Ο Μπρέχτ το έλεγε αυτό;


Γιατί δεν κλείνουμε βρε dhmk τα πανεπιστήμια και τα νοσοκομεία; Γιατί δεν κλείνουμε και τη Βουλή; Με 2-3 τζίφρες μέσα σε 10 ώρες;
Καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι η ΕΡΤ; Σε πόσα μέρη της (όποιας) καλλιτεχνικής δραστηριότητας παραγωγές και χορηγείες εμπλέκεται; Σε πόσες χώρες εκπέμπει; Τι αποτελεί για την Κύπρο, τα απομακρυσμένα νησιά, τους ομογενείς;
Δε με νοιάζει καθόλου που η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ έκλεισε. Με νοιάζει που με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και χωρίς την οργάνωση του διάδοχου σχήματος σήμερα έκλεισε η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. Λυπάμαι τους 2500 εργαζομένους αλλά περισσότερο λυπάμαι που κάποιοι όπως εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι μιλάμε για κατάλυση θεσμών.

Τέλος μιας και ενδιαφέρεσαι ως φορολογούμενος... Πόσο ήταν το έλλειμα της κρατικής τηλεόρασης; Για τσέκαρέ το; Και αυτά με κηφήνες, με σκανδαλώδεις συμβάσεις, με σκανδαλώδεις εξωτερικές παραγωγές με,με,με... Και ποιος βρε dhmk έφταιγε για όλα αυτά τόσα χρόνια; Η Στάη; Αυτοί που μέχρι σήμερα ευθύνονται για τα παραπάνω είναι που θα την ανασυστήσουν. Σαν τον φοίνικα από τις στάχτες του. ΞΕ ΦΤΙ ΛΑ!

- - - Updated - - -




> Πότε ήταν η 1η φορά που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ ?


Στις 11μμ την 11/6/2013. Το 1941 οι συχνότητες παραδόθηκαν στο BBC.

----------


## senkradvii

> Γιατί δεν κλείνουμε βρε dhmk τα πανεπιστήμια και τα νοσοκομεία; Γιατί δεν κλείνουμε και τη Βουλή; Με 2-3 τζίφρες μέσα σε 10 ώρες;
> Καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι η ΕΡΤ; Σε πόσα μέρη της (όποιας) καλλιτεχνικής δραστηριότητας παραγωγές και χορηγείες εμπλέκεται; Σε πόσες χώρες εκπέμπει; Τι αποτελεί για την Κύπρο, τα απομακρυσμένα νησιά, τους ομογενείς;
> Δε με νοιάζει καθόλου που η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ έκλεισε. Με νοιάζει που με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και χωρίς την οργάνωση του διάδοχου σχήματος σήμερα έκλεισε η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. Λυπάμαι τους 2500 εργαζομένους αλλά περισσότερο λυπάμαι που κάποι όπως εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι μιλάμε για κατάλυση θεσμών.
> 
> Τέλος μιας και ενδιαφέρεσαι ως φορολογούμενος... Πόσο ήταν το έλλειμα της κρατικής τηλεόρασης; Για τσέκαρέ το; Και αυτά με κηφήνες, με σκανδαλώδεις συμβάσεις, με σκανδαλώδεις εξωτερικές παραγωγές με,με,με... Και ποιος βρε dhmk έφταιγε για όλα αυτά τόσα χρόνια; Η Στάη; Αυτοί που μέχρι σήμερα ευθύνονται για τα παραπάνω είναι που θα την ανασυστήσουν. Σαν τον *φοίνικα* από τις στάχτες του. ΞΕ ΦΤΙ ΛΑ!


Pun intented;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Ευτυχώς που κλείνει η ΕΡΤ και θυμήθηκαν οι υπάλληλοι της ότι έχει καταλυθεί η δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα.
> "Λαοθάλασσα" λένε τώρα έξω από την ΕΡΤ να διαμαρτυρηθεί.
> Σίγουρα στο Σύνταγμα είχε πολύ λιγότερο κόσμο ε;...


Σήμερα πάντως ευχαριστήθηκα τηλεόραση. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και εύχομαι όλοι αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι να μην το ξεχάσουν αύριο αν και δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ τηλεόραση κάθε μέρα!

----------


## linman

«Αποκοπή και αποξένωσή από την μητέρα πατρίδα» νοιώθουν οι απόδημοι Έλληνες μετά την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ όπως αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση του προέδρου του Συμβουλίου Απόδημου Ελληνισμού, Στέφανου Ταμβάκη.

Δικό μου σχόλιο
Θέλετε και τουρίστες ? Π΄**** τ*

----------


## leros2004

> Απόψε είναι η πρώτη φορά που οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ βρίσκονται όλοι μαζί στον χώρο εργασίας τους... Πραγματικά συγκινητική στιγμή!


Δεν άντεξα ......

----------


## blade_

καποιος κολλησε σημερα  :Razz: 

ελπιζω να μην εχει δικιο παντως!

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα πάντως ευχαριστήθηκα τηλεόραση. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και εύχομαι όλοι αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι να μην το ξεχάσουν αύριο αν και δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ τηλεόραση κάθε μέρα!


επειδη δε παρακολουθω τηλεοραση,μαλλον μονο σημερα το εκαναν..και μακαρι να συνεχισουν να το κανουν οταν ανοιξουν(αν ανοιξουν) παλι

----------


## satcur

> Σήμερα πάντως ευχαριστήθηκα τηλεόραση. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και εύχομαι όλοι αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι να μην το ξεχάσουν αύριο αν και δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ τηλεόραση κάθε μέρα!


+10000

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Σήμερα πάντως ευχαριστήθηκα τηλεόραση. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και εύχομαι όλοι αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι να μην το ξεχάσουν αύριο αν και δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ τηλεόραση κάθε μέρα!


Έχει κανένα 20λεπτο που γύρισα σπίτι και βλέπω την αναμετάδοση από το zougla.gr.
Αμφιβάλλω αν έχει ειπωθεί, αλλά θα κάνω ένα safe bet.
Άραγε βγήκε κανείς από την ΕΡΤ να πει μια συγγνώμη στον κόσμο τον οποίο απογοήτευσε εδώ και πόσα χρόνια μνημονίου; Αυτοκριτική θα κάνει ποτέ κανείς;;;
Λένε για το κοινωνικό έργο της ΕΡΤ, που εκπέμπουν στην Κύπρο, στην Αυστραλία κλπ κλπ.
Το κοινωνικό έργο της ανιδιοτελούς ενημέρωσης;;; Της αλήθειας;;

----------


## senkradvii

> Έχει κανένα 20λεπτο που γύρισα σπίτι και βλέπω την αναμετάδοση από το zougla.gr.
> Αμφιβάλλω αν έχει ειπωθεί, αλλά θα κάνω ένα safe bet.
> Άραγε βγήκε κανείς από την ΕΡΤ να πει μια συγγνώμη στον κόσμο τον οποίο απογοήτευσε εδώ και πόσα χρόνια μνημονίου;
> Λένε για το κοινωνικό έργο της ΕΡΤ, που εκπέμπουν στην Κύπρο, στην Αυστραλία κλπ κλπ.
> *Το κοινωνικό έργο της ανιδιοτελούς ενημέρωσης;;; Της αλήθειας;;*


Δύσκολα κάνεις την αυτοκριτική σου ακόμα και αυτή την ύστατη ( ; ) στιγμή.

----------


## Basilhs23_

O 902 ξαναμεταδίδει από την ΕΡΤ

----------


## senkradvii

Χα βρήκα το pun που έλεγα!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## linman

> Χα βρήκα το pun που έλεγα!



27/4/1941 εκλεισε την προηγούμενη φορά η ΕΡΤ

----------


## Νikosanagn

και απο εδώ http://www.akous.gr/post.asp?uid=16997

----------


## yiapap

> Έχει κανένα 20λεπτο που γύρισα σπίτι και βλέπω την αναμετάδοση από το zougla.gr.
> Αμφιβάλλω αν έχει ειπωθεί, αλλά θα κάνω ένα safe bet.
> Άραγε βγήκε κανείς από την ΕΡΤ να πει μια συγγνώμη στον κόσμο τον οποίο απογοήτευσε εδώ και πόσα χρόνια μνημονίου; Αυτοκριτική θα κάνει ποτέ κανείς;;;
> Λένε για το κοινωνικό έργο της ΕΡΤ, που εκπέμπουν στην Κύπρο, στην Αυστραλία κλπ κλπ.
> Το κοινωνικό έργο της ανιδιοτελούς ενημέρωσης;;; Της αλήθειας;;


Γιατί πριν το μνημόνιο; Αλλά ξαναλέω το θέμα δεν είναι αν η ΕΡΤ ήταν καλή η κακή. Το θέμα είναι ότι πραξικοπηματικά κλείσανε τη δημόσια τηλεόραση οι ίδιοι που διόριζαν την διοίκησή της, οι ίδιοι που απαιτούσαν την παραπληροφόρηση, οι ίδιοι που διόριζαν σκανδαλωδώς στην ΕΡΤ, οι ίδιοι που σμπρωχναν συμβάσεις και παραγωγές για τα δικαστήρια και τελικά... οι ίδιοι που μας διαβεβαιώνουν ότι το διάδοχο σχήμα όταν και όπως προκύψει (από αυτούς) θα είναι ΤΕ ΛΕΙ Ο!!!

----------


## senkradvii

> και απο εδώ http://www.akous.gr/post.asp?uid=16997


Και από εδώ: https://www.facebook.com/ERTSocial

----------


## leros2004

Ζέσταμα κάνουν ..... μετράνε αντιδράσεις, για τα υπόλοιπα λουκέτα ...

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Γιατί πριν το μνημόνιο; Αλλά ξαναλέω το θέμα δεν είναι αν η ΕΡΤ ήταν καλή η κακή. Το θέμα είναι ότι πραξικοπηματικά κλείσανε τη δημόσια τηλεόραση οι ίδιοι που διόριζαν την διοίκησή της, οι ίδιοι που απαιτούσαν την παραπληροφόρηση, οι ίδιοι που διόριζαν σκανδαλωδώς στην ΕΡΤ, οι ίδιοι που σμπρωχναν συμβάσεις και παραγωγές για τα δικαστήρια και τελικά... οι ίδιοι που μας διαβεβαιώνουν ότι το διάδοχο σχήμα όταν και όπως προκύψει (από αυτούς) θα είναι ΤΕ ΛΕΙ Ο!!!


Δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από δαύτους...

Δεν περίμενα καν να σηκώσουν ανάστημα οι εργαζόμενοι ενόσω έπαιζαν το παιχνίδι της κυβέρνησης. Έτρεμαν κι αυτοί μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους και λέγανε "μπόρα είναι, θα περάσει".

Απλά περιμένω κάποιον άνθρωπο επιτέλους σ'αυτή τη χώρα να πει "έκανα λάθος".

----------


## leros2004

Η ευκαιρία τους είναι σήμερα, απολυμένοι είναι ας πούνε τα πάντα. Μπας και ξυπνήσουμε εμέις τα βόδια

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τα βρωμό-site τύπου newsit κλπ γαργάρα.

ΚΑΜΙΑ αναφορά σχετικά με την ύπαρξη live stream.

----------


## psyxakias

Το http://www.ert.gr/ (74.125.24.121) πλέον είναι hosted στην Google (?) και αναμεταδίδει το προγραμμα της ΝΕΤ.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Τα βρωμό-site τύπου newsit κλπ γαργάρα.
> 
> ΚΑΜΙΑ αναφορά σχετικά με την ύπαρξη live stream.


το newsit έδινε έμφαση στο ότι θα ξανανοίξει η μια Νέα Ραδιοφονία Τηλεόραση με χαμηλότερο κόστος (πως δεν είπαν και με καλύτερα προγράμματα)

----------


## OxAp0d0

Αυτό που εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι που είναι το κέρδος της κυβέρνησης από όλη αυτή την ιστορία.

Ή όπως θα έλεγε και ο Vimes, "where is the money?"

Και μη μου πείτε πως το κάνουν για να την εξυγιάνουν. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να εξυγιανθεί αν κόβανε τους αργόμισθους και τους βυσματίες που δουλεύουν 2 μέρες το μήνα. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν από 'δω και πέρα. Τι κέρδος για τις τσέπες των λαμόγιων που μας κυβερνάνε είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερο από το πολιτικό κόστος να πετάξουν στο δρόμο όσους με τόσο κόπο διόρισαν.

Αυτό:



> Γιατί πριν το μνημόνιο; Αλλά ξαναλέω το θέμα δεν είναι αν η ΕΡΤ ήταν καλή η κακή. Το θέμα είναι ότι πραξικοπηματικά κλείσανε τη δημόσια τηλεόραση οι ίδιοι που διόριζαν την διοίκησή της, οι ίδιοι που απαιτούσαν την παραπληροφόρηση, οι ίδιοι που διόριζαν σκανδαλωδώς στην ΕΡΤ, οι ίδιοι που σμπρωχναν συμβάσεις και παραγωγές για τα δικαστήρια και τελικά... οι ίδιοι που μας διαβεβαιώνουν ότι το διάδοχο σχήμα όταν και όπως προκύψει (από αυτούς) θα είναι ΤΕ ΛΕΙ Ο!!!


Γιατί;

----------


## ZORO

Δεν ξέρω, αν το έχει αναφέρει κανείς, είναι 10+ σελίδες που δεν έχω διαβάσει. Εκτός από διάφορα Ελληνικά blogs η Ερτ εκπέμπει live στο https://www.facebook.com/ERTSocial/
Μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση που ανέφερα ότι το κανάλι 902, άρχισε να κάνει αναμετάδοση, το σήμα της ΕΡΤ και η digea μπλόκαρε την μετάδοση του σήματος του 902. Αυτή την στιγμή στο κανάλι 902 βγάζει τις έγχρωμες μπάρες.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση που ανέφερα ότι το κανάλι 902, άρχισε να κάνει αναμετάδοση, το σήμα της ΕΡΤ και η digea μπλόκαρε την μετάδοση του σήματος του 902.


Σου έκανε μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση απ το βασιλικό διάταγμα?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αυτό που εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι που είναι το κέρδος της κυβέρνησης από όλη αυτή την ιστορία.
> 
> Ή όπως θα έλεγε και ο Vimes, "where is the money?"
> 
> Και μη μου πείτε πως το κάνουν για να την εξυγιάνουν. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να εξυγιανθεί αν κόβανε τους αργόμισθους και τους βυσματίες που δουλεύουν 2 μέρες το μήνα. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν από 'δω και πέρα. Τι κέρδος για τις τσέπες των λαμόγιων που μας κυβερνάνε είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερο από το πολιτικό κόστος να πετάξουν στο δρόμο όσους με τόσο κόπο διόρισαν.
> 
> Αυτό:
> 
> Γιατί;


Να πω την αλήθεια, δεν περίμενα τόση θετική ανταπόκριση από τον κόσμο υπέρ της ΕΡΤ.
Αν και ούτε έξω από το ραδιομέγαρο είμαι που λένε για "λαοθάλασσα", ούτε έξω από τις πρεσβείες της Ιταλίας και της Ισπανίας που λένε τώρα πως έχει συγκεντρωθεί κόσμος απ'έξω..... (???)

Συγγνώμη αλλά είστε Α-Ν-Α-Ξ-Ι-Ο-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ο-Ι

----------


## senkradvii

> Αυτό που εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι που είναι το κέρδος της κυβέρνησης από όλη αυτή την ιστορία.
> 
> 
> Ή όπως θα έλεγε και ο Vimes, "where is the money?"
> 
> 
> Και μη μου πείτε πως το κάνουν για να την εξυγιάνουν. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να εξυγιανθεί αν κόβανε τους αργόμισθους και τους βυσματίες που δουλεύουν 2 μέρες το μήνα. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν από 'δω και πέρα. Τι κέρδος για τις τσέπες των λαμόγιων που μας κυβερνάνε είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερο από το πολιτικό κόστος να πετάξουν στο δρόμο όσους με τόσο κόπο διόρισαν.
> 
> 
> ...



Case study. Άλλωστε τόσο καιρό μας είχαν χαλαρούς. Να μην μας τσιτώσουν λιγάκι; 

Αλλά όπως είπαμε και προηγουμένως δύσκολα να μην υπάρχει σύνδεση με το τι έγινε το πρωί με ΔΕΠΑ και ΔΕΣΦΑ.

Πάντως σίγουρα οι καιροί είναι το λιγότερο άκρως ενδιαφέροντες.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έχει κανένα 20λεπτο που γύρισα σπίτι και βλέπω την αναμετάδοση από το zougla.gr.
> Αμφιβάλλω αν έχει ειπωθεί, αλλά θα κάνω ένα safe bet.
> Άραγε βγήκε κανείς από την ΕΡΤ να πει μια συγγνώμη στον κόσμο τον οποίο απογοήτευσε εδώ και πόσα χρόνια μνημονίου; Αυτοκριτική θα κάνει ποτέ κανείς;;;
> Λένε για το κοινωνικό έργο της ΕΡΤ, που εκπέμπουν στην Κύπρο, στην Αυστραλία κλπ κλπ.
> Το κοινωνικό έργο της ανιδιοτελούς ενημέρωσης;;; Της αλήθειας;;


πέρα απο το ότι είναι πολύ πιο αξιοπρεπής απο πολλούς ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς, είναι απαράδεκτος ο τρόπος που έκλεισε. Επιπλέον το να σκαλωνουμε αυτή τη στιγμή στο πόσο ανιδιοτελής είναι/ήταν η ενημέρωση που προσέφερε είναι τουλάχιστον υποκριτικό αν οχι ύποπτο.

----------


## linman

Για να δούμε αυριο Τι θα κάνει Ο ΠΑππουλιας ?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Για να δούμε αυριο Τι θα κάνει Ο ΠΑππουλιας ?


Αυτό που κάνει πάντα:

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Αυτό που εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι που είναι το κέρδος της κυβέρνησης από όλη αυτή την ιστορία.
> 
> Ή όπως θα έλεγε και ο Vimes, "where is the money?"
> 
> Και μη μου πείτε πως το κάνουν για να την εξυγιάνουν. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να εξυγιανθεί αν κόβανε τους αργόμισθους και τους βυσματίες που δουλεύουν 2 μέρες το μήνα. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σκοπεύουν να κάνουν από 'δω και πέρα. Τι κέρδος για τις τσέπες των λαμόγιων που μας κυβερνάνε είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερο από το πολιτικό κόστος να πετάξουν στο δρόμο όσους με τόσο κόπο διόρισαν.
> 
> Αυτό:
> 
> Γιατί;


Πιστεύω οτι απλά ήθελαν να απολυθούν οι υπάλληλοι για να έχουν να λένε στην τροϊκα οτι να απολύσαμε τόσους μέχρι τον Ιούνιο. Η κυβέρνηση όμως διαχειρίστηκε με κάκιστο τρόπο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ κατά την γνώμη μου. Άμα ήθελαν είτε θα έκαναν αυτό που είπες, είτε σταδιακές απολύσεις στην ΕΡΤ σιγά σιγά είτε κλείσιμο μόνο ενός καναλιού από τα 3 ή θα υπήρχαν ένα σωρό άλλοι τρόποι. Προτίμησαν με 1 υπογραφή να κλείσουν όλα τα κανάλια σύν όλες τις ραδιοφωνικές συχνότητες σύν τα δορυφορικά για τους ομογενείς. Και τώρα τους γυρίζει μπούμερανκ.

Άμα πήγαιναν το 2009-10 και λέγαν κατευθείαν μείωση 50-60% σε όλες τις συντάξεις τότε θα είχαν βγεί όλοι στο σύνταγμα, αλλά επειδή έπαιρναν τα μέτρα σταδιακά σταδιακά για αυτό δεν αντέδρασε κανείς.

----------


## infested

> Το http://www.ert.gr/ (74.125.24.121) πλέον είναι hosted στην Google (?) και αναμεταδίδει το προγραμμα της ΝΕΤ.


Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.

----------


## linman



----------


## raspoutiv

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124947


εκείνος θα προσπαθήσει να κατεβάσει κόσμο σε αντιδιαδηλώσεις
ο δικός μας μόνο τους κλακαδόρους της ΧΑ μπορεί να κατεβάσει

----------


## Basilhs23_



----------


## senkradvii

Well αυτό είναι ότι πιο λυπηρό.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Δεν θες να βάλω screenshot απο άτομα της ηλικίας μου, φοιτητές, πραγματικά δεν θες, θα κλάψεις.

----------


## linman

Απειλή της αστυνομίας για εισβολή στο κτιριο της Μουρούζη

----------


## Basilhs23_

Είπαν από την ΕΡΤ οτι αν δεν φύγουν από το κτίριο όλοι θα επέμβουν τα ΜΑΤ να τους συλλάβουν.

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν θες να βάλω screenshot απο άτομα της ηλικίας μου, φοιτητές, πραγματικά δεν θες, θα κλάψεις.


Καλά η εν λόγω κοπελίτσα στην ηλικία σου είναι. Αλλά βάλε σε παρακαλώ. Έτσι για να βλέπουμε ποια είναι η πραγματική απελπισία.

----------


## linman

Εντολή να αδιάσουν και την Α.Παρασκευή

----------


## bobis

Σήμερα η κρατική τηλεόραση , αύριο το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ!!!!

Και τότε είναι που θα επέλθει ολοκληρωτική χούντα , δεν θα μπορείς να ποστάρεις πουθενά ούτε να δεις!!!!!

Τότε και μόνο τότε ο κόσμος θα βγει στους δρόμους επειδή ο καναπές ή η καρέκλα του υπολογιστή θα φανούν άχρηστα......αλλά κανένας δεν θα μπορεί να μάθει πολλά αν όλα τα μέσα επικοινωνίας έχουν πέσει...

----------


## dhmk

> Γιατί δεν κλείνουμε βρε dhmk τα πανεπιστήμια και τα νοσοκομεία; Γιατί δεν κλείνουμε και τη Βουλή; Με 2-3 τζίφρες μέσα σε 10 ώρες;
> Καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι η ΕΡΤ; Σε πόσα μέρη της (όποιας) καλλιτεχνικής δραστηριότητας παραγωγές και χορηγείες εμπλέκεται; Σε πόσες χώρες εκπέμπει; Τι αποτελεί για την Κύπρο, τα απομακρυσμένα νησιά, τους ομογενείς;
> Δε με νοιάζει καθόλου που η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ έκλεισε. Με νοιάζει που με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και χωρίς την οργάνωση του διάδοχου σχήματος σήμερα έκλεισε η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. Λυπάμαι τους 2500 εργαζομένους αλλά περισσότερο λυπάμαι που κάποιοι όπως εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι μιλάμε για κατάλυση θεσμών.
> 
> Τέλος μιας και ενδιαφέρεσαι ως φορολογούμενος... Πόσο ήταν το έλλειμα της κρατικής τηλεόρασης; Για τσέκαρέ το; Και αυτά με κηφήνες, με σκανδαλώδεις συμβάσεις, με σκανδαλώδεις εξωτερικές παραγωγές με,με,με... Και ποιος βρε dhmk έφταιγε για όλα αυτά τόσα χρόνια; Η Στάη; Αυτοί που μέχρι σήμερα ευθύνονται για τα παραπάνω είναι που θα την ανασυστήσουν. Σαν τον φοίνικα από τις στάχτες του. ΞΕ ΦΤΙ ΛΑ!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στις 11μμ την 11/6/2013. Το 1941 οι συχνότητες παραδόθηκαν στο BBC.


Αυτά με την βουλή ειδικά είναι για γέλια. Επιχειρήματα επιπέδου ΧΑ.  Όσο αφορά τα πανεπιστήμια νομίζω ότι γίνονται κάποια κλεισίματα. Τμήματα κλείνουν κτλ. Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τα νοσοκομεία. Συγχωνεύσεις, κλεισίματα κτλ. Το να κλείσεις κάτι για να το ξανα-ανοίξεις μπορεί να είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Νομίζω ότι παντού γίνεται. Ίσως όχι στην Ελλάδα όσο αφορά το δημόσιο. Αλλού και στον δημόσιο και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Δεν το βλέπω καθόλου περίεργο.  Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ξέρουμε ότι επρόκειτο για σφηκοφωλιά όπου τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να αλλάξει με άλλο τρόπο. Τώρα τι εξέπεμπε και που δεν δικαιολογεί την στασιμότητα και την επιμονή στο απαράδεκτο. Άλλωστε θα αντικατασταθεί από κάτι καινούργιο και θα λειτουργεί με διαφορετικά κριτήρια. Αυτό για να καλυφθεί η ανησυχία που εκφράζεται ότι θα μείνει η... Κύπρος ξεκρέμαστη (λες και δεν έχει δική της τηλεόραση). Σε 2-3 μήνες. Εντάξει κάποιοι δεν κρατιούνται χωρίς ΕΡΤ 2-3 μήνες αλλά πρέπει να κάνουν υπομονή.

Δηλαδή δεν κατάλαβα. Επειδή υπήρχε ένας ξεχωριστός λογαριασμός για την χρηματοδότησή της ΕΡΤ δεν επρόκειτο για φορολόγηση; Και επειδή αυτός ο φόρος έφθανε έπρεπε να μείνει εσαεί αυτό το μπουρδέλο ως είχε; Δηλαδή σαν να λέμε αφού εκεί το πλέον εξόφθαλμο πελατειακό κράτος (εν κράτει) μπορούμε να το χρηματοδοτούμε ας... συνεχίσουμε. Κατ' εξαίρεση; Είναι λογική αυτό;

Αλλά ναι δεν είναι όλα αυτά τελικά, είναι οι θεσμοί. Οι θεσμοί δεν επιτρέπουν την κατάργηση ούτε καν ενός άχρηστου περιοδικού. Την μια είναι οι θεσμοί που απειλούνται την άλλη είναι οι θεσμοί που μας... απειλούν.

Και ποιος έφταιγε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια; Ξέρουμε ποιος έφταιγε. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Αυτό φωνάζουμε. Ότι φταίχτες του χθες αρνούνται να θυσιάσουν τα δικά τους παιδιά και τελικά κάποια απατεωνιά σκαρφίζονται για να τα διατηρήσουν. Αλλά όταν το κάνουν, έστω από εξωτερική πίεση, δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα. Και ποιοι το έχουν τότε; Οι άθλιοι λαϊκιστές του σήμερα; Αυτοί που σήμερα ακρίτως και αυτομάτως έχουν αναλάβει την εργολαβία να στηρίζουν οποιαδήποτε φωνή του χθες;

Όσοι αισθάνονται λύπη για τους απολυμένους (οι τόσο μεγάλες ψυχές όλο αγάπη για τον συνάνθρωπο) της ΕΡΤ (και τους ιδιωτικού, όπου ευτυχώς εκεί προφανώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους θεσμούς), προτείνω να μαζευτούν  (και εγώ μαζί)  στο Σύνταγμα και να απαιτήσουμε από τον Στουρνάρα αυτά τα 4 ευρώ ανά μήνα, διπλά, τριπλά, τετραπλά, γιατί όχι, να μπαίνουν σε ένα λογαριασμό για τη στήριξη μακροχρόνια ανέργων. Για τη κάλυψη των βασικών τους αναγκών (νερό, ηλεκτρικό, φαί, θέρμανση). Είναι αυτό προτιμότερο από το να πληρώνουμε κάποιους εσαεί ως δήθεν εργαζόμενους ενός άχρηστου και παντελώς άρρωστου οργανισμού που αποτελεί ταμπού γιατί παρεμπιπτόντως εκεί τα λεφτά... φθάνουν. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Στουρνάρας δεν θα αρνηθεί. Και η τρόικα θα είναι σύμφωνη.

Αλλά μήπως κάτι τέτοιο είναι μνημονιακό;

----------


## blade_

> Σήμερα η κρατική τηλεόραση , αύριο το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ!!!!
> 
> Κ


αυτο ειναι το δια ταυτα...λες οταν μας κλεισουν το ιντερνετ να κανουμε τιποτα η θα γινουμε κινα τελικα?

----------


## raspoutiv

> αυτο ειναι το δια ταυτα...λες οταν μας κλεισουν το ιντερνετ να κανουμε τιποτα η θα γινουμε κινα τελικα?


όταν κλείσανε το internet στην Αίγυπτο ο κόσμος βγήκε στους δρόμους

----------


## Basilhs23_

Πολύ ακραίο είναι αυτό με το ιντερνετ, δεν παίζει να γίνει.

----------


## dhmk

Από ότι φαίνεται για πολλούς η ΕΡΤ ταυτίζεται με την ελευθερία της έκφρασης. Μπρρρρρρρρ. Την κλείσανε και ανατρίχιασα! Τώρα επόμενο είναι να έρθουν και τα τανκς!

----------


## raspoutiv

ΝΔ - Κωλοτούμπα Kings

----------


## infested



----------


## psyxakias

Σύμφωνα με το... πειρατικό δελτίο της ΕΡΤ, κάτι που δε γνωρίζω/επιβεβαιώνω, έκοψαν και το ertworld από Αμερική.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πάντως το οτι αναμεταδίδεται απο το ίντερνετ και απο την ίδια την ΕΡΤ και από αλλους είναι ευχάριστο, μέχρι και αυτήν την ώρα.

----------


## psyxakias

Τα ΜΑΤ από τους γύρω δρόμους είναι πλέον γύρω από το μέγαρο. Περιμένει προφανώς να κουραστούν όσοι είναι μέσα, και να μην αφήνουν άλλους να μπουν (όπως δεν αφήνουν στη Μουρούζη).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Αυτο το πραγμα που έχει απεργια σε 44 λεπτά η ΕΣΗΕΑ δε μπορούσε να βολεύει περισσότερο την Κυβερνηση ...

----------


## Νικαετός

Προς όλους αυτούς που "χαίρονται" για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Αν υπάρχει έστω και ΕΝΑΣ που πιστεύει ότι στην "ΝΕΑ ΕΡΤ" δεν θα υπάρχουν διορισμένες διοικήσεις, Λιάτσοι, Σαλαγκούδες, Στάες τότε ή είναι ηλίθιοι ή είναι συνένοχοι. Απλά πράγματα. 

Έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ η κυβέρνηση της συναλλαγής και του 30% (μίζα διαχρονική από το φυσικό αέριο) για να την εξυγιάνει.... Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε?

----------


## aroutis

> Δηλαδή δεν έχεις "προσωπικό συμφέρον"; Τώρα αυτά που λες είναι αοριστολογίες. Νομίζω τα διάβασα τα σχόλια σου. Δεν θυμάμαι κάποια απάντηση στα "υπόλοιπα". Από όσο θυμάμαι απλά εξέφραζες μια διαμαρτυρία με έναν τρόπου που δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω. Τι λόγο είχες! Τώρα καταλαβαίνω.


Κόψε τις χαζομαρες. Τι συμφερον εχω να υπερασπιζομαι την ερτ οταν η μανα μου δεν εργαζεται πλεον στην ερτ ακριβως και βρισκεται στα δικαστηρια με αυτη;
Αν καποιος αερολογει αυτος εισαι εσυ.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Forum Runner

----------


## 29gk

> Κόψε τις χαζομαρες. Τι συμφερον εχω να υπερασπιζομαι την ερτ οταν η μανα μου δεν εργαζεται πλεον στην ερτ ακριβως και βρισκεται στα δικαστηρια με αυτη;
> Αν καποιος αερολογει αυτος εισαι εσυ.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Forum Runner


Ελα, ειπαμε οι μασκες επεσαν πια. Θα πρεπει να εισαι ειλικρινης. Και εσυ και ολοι μας. Ολοκληρα 12€ θα γλυτωσεις και για αυτο λες αυτα που λες.

----------


## aroutis

> Ελα, ειπαμε οι μασκες επεσαν πια. Θα πρεπει να εισαι ειλικρινης. Και εσυ και ολοι μας. Ολοκληρα 12€ θα γλυτωσεις και για αυτο λες αυτα που λες.


Ναι βρε. ..να τα δοσω σε κάποια ψυχη που έχασε απο ομόλογα. ..τi λες;  lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Forum Runner

----------


## 29gk

> Ναι βρε. ..να τα δοσω σε κάποια ψυχη που έχασε απο ομόλογα. ..τi λες;  lol
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Forum Runner


Σωστα !!!

Και αυτοι θα πρεπει να ειναι ειτε εθνικοφρονες δεξιοι νεοδημοκρατες, ειτε κρυφοσυστημικοι χρυσαυγιτες. Αυτοι αλλωστε επαιζαν σε τετοια καπιταλιστικα προιοντα. Ολοι οι υπολοιποι ως γνωστον ειναι κομμουνιστες και περιμενουν να φανε κανα σπιτι για νατη βγαλουν.



Δωδεκα ολοκληρα ευρω κυριοι αξιζει η συναινεση στην καταπατηση του Συνταγματος των Ελληνων για τον καθενα απο εμας. Μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχε αποτιμηθει, αλλα μπορουμε πλεον να αρχισουμε να τσεπωνουμε το ξεπουλημα της ελευθεριας μας. Εργο της τρικομματικης. Μην μπερδευετε τα κακως κειμενα της κρατικης ενημερωσης, για τα οποια και υπαιτιοι ειναι οι ιδιοι ακριβως οι οποιοι κοπτονται για την εξυγιανση η οποια και φυσικα θα φανει πληρως με την ιδρυση της νεας ΥΕΝΕΔ. Εαν φυσικα, ο Βενιζελος κυριως, πεσουν στην λουμπα οι "συγκυβερνωντες" και στηριξουν.

Δωδεκα ευρω για ενα τοσο δα "αποφασιζομεν και διατασσομεν" !!

----------


## alekan

Kαι ο Μανωλίδης χτενίζεται



Φιμωμένο το έχουν το καημένο, το πνίγει το δίκιο του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι βρε. ..να τα δοσω σε κάποια ψυχη που έχασε απο ομόλογα. ..τi λες;  lol
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Forum Runner


Άσε τώρα, μη μιλάς εσύ, έχεις προσωπικό συμφέρον από την ΕΡΤ.
Που ήσουν όταν το δημόσιο αγαθό, η Εθνική τράπεζα, κούρευε; ε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Well αυτό είναι ότι πιο λυπηρό. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124949





> Δεν θες να βάλω screenshot απο άτομα της ηλικίας μου, φοιτητές, πραγματικά δεν θες, θα κλάψεις.





> Καλά η εν λόγω κοπελίτσα στην ηλικία σου είναι. Αλλά βάλε σε παρακαλώ. Έτσι για να βλέπουμε ποια είναι η πραγματική απελπισία.


Πάρτε ιστοσελίδα από δάφορες ηλικίες. Διαβάστε τα σχόλια.
http://www.redplanet.gr/basket/a1_ba...s.2291130.html

----------


## anon

> Πληροφοριες για επικείμενη πτώση της Κυβερνησης.


Mπά, δεν το κόβω εύκολο. Θέλουν χρόνο μπροστά τους, για να διορθώσουν την χασουρα τους. Εαν πάνε τώρα σε εκλογές το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα πάρει κάτω απο 10% μην πω κάπου στο 5%. Το ίδιο και ο Κουβέλης.

- - - Updated - - -




> ωπα κατσε εχει ενδιαφερον εδω ο αφορισμος σου. 
> Το κλεισιμο της ερτ ειναι χουντικο διοτι υπηρχε πολυδιαστατη αποψη , μεχρι χτες οι υπαλληλοι της ερτ ανεφεραν απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ για τα προβληματα του ελληνα ? οι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΙ εργαζομενοι προσπαθουσαν να διαφυλαξουν απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ τα συμφεροντα του εθνους ? Μας ελεγαν για τα προβληματα των εργαζομενων που αμοιβονται με τον βασικο μισθο και εχουν 4 πτυχια ? 
> Αλλα ο πορτοσαλτε και ο καθε πορτοσαλτε που ειναι εργαζομενος σε ιδ. καναλι θελει καρατε και ξυλο ? που στο κατω κατω της γραφης ελευθερια λογου εχουμε ο καθενας μπορει να λεει οτι θελει ? 
> Περιεργος ο διαχωρισμος σου


Είπα εμετικός. (βέβαια κάποιες άλλες φορές είπα ότι θέλουν κάτι χειρότερο απο ξύλο  :Razz:  )

----------


## gkamared

Οταν εισαι υπο κατοχη δεν πρεπει να εχεις δικια σου φωνη

----------


## anon

> Πολύ ακραίο είναι αυτό με το ιντερνετ, δεν παίζει να γίνει.


Γιατί περίμενες με δύο υπογραφές, χωρίς καν να περάσει απο βουλή, θα βγαινε απόφαση, μονομιάς, κλείνει η ΕΡΤ και όλα συναυτής; Θα το πίστευες αυτό πχ πριν 2 χρόνια;

----------


## dhmk

> Προς όλους αυτούς που "χαίρονται" για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Αν υπάρχει έστω και ΕΝΑΣ που πιστεύει ότι στην "ΝΕΑ ΕΡΤ" δεν θα υπάρχουν διορισμένες διοικήσεις, Λιάτσοι, Σαλαγκούδες, Στάες τότε ή είναι ηλίθιοι ή είναι συνένοχοι. Απλά πράγματα. 
> 
> Έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ η κυβέρνηση της συναλλαγής και του 30% (μίζα διαχρονική από το φυσικό αέριο) για να την εξυγιάνει.... Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε?



Προϋπόθεση είναι να νικηθούν τα μονοπώλια πρώτα. Από τον λαό φυσικά (εκτός αυτών του 902).

Αυτό για τους ηλίθιους το καταλαβαίνω (εφόσον δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους τα μονοπώλια καλά να πάθουν) αλλά το συνένοχοι; Σε τι; Τώρα για τις μίζες από το φυσικό αέριο τι να πω. Δεν ξέρω που κολλάει. Κάποιο μονοπώλιο πάλι. Σίγουρα.

----------


## anon

> Από ότι φαίνεται για πολλούς η ΕΡΤ ταυτίζεται με την ελευθερία της έκφρασης. Μπρρρρρρρρ. Την κλείσανε και ανατρίχιασα! Τώρα επόμενο είναι να έρθουν και τα τανκς!


Ετσι που το κάνανε πατάνε πολλούς θεσμούς και δημιουργούν δεδικασμένο, του στυλ αποφασίζομεν και διατάσομεν. Εαν ηθελαν πραγματικά να γίνει σωστά, θα κάνανε ένα δημοψήφισμα. Είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος, αφού στον πυρήνα όλων των ελλήνων είναι γνωστό πόσο διεφθαρμένη είναι η ΕΡΤ και τι σόι λαμογιές γίνονται εκεί, ότι το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος και με ποσοστό πάνω απο 66% είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος θα ήταν να κλείσει. Δημοκρατικά και με την λαική βούληση η κυβέρνηση θα έκλεινε την ΕΡΤ και δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, να πεί τίποτε.

----------


## alekan

Το σήμα με τα θέματα για τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις μεταδίδεται στα σχολεία μέσω του δικτύου της ΕΡΤ. Καταλαβαίνετε τώρα τι πρόβλημα δημιουργούσαν οι καθηγητές με την απεργία τους εν μέσω πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων.

----------


## 29gk

> Mπά, δεν το κόβω εύκολο. Θέλουν χρόνο μπροστά τους, για να διορθώσουν την χασουρα τους. Εαν πάνε τώρα σε εκλογές το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα πάρει κάτω απο 10% μην πω κάπου στο 5%. Το ίδιο και ο Κουβέλης.


Ετσι ειναι απο μια πρωτη αποψη ομως. Εαν δηλαδη το ΠΑΣΟΚ συναινεσει τωρα και μαλιστα δια της κωλοτουμπας μιας και φαινεται πως πραγματικα αιφνιδιαστηκε, οχι 5% αλλα ουτε και την ψηφο του Βενιζελου δεν θα βρει. Κατι αντιστοιχο και η ΔΗΜΑΡ η οποια ομως εχει τη δυνατοτητα διαπραγματευσης με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για αυριανη στηριξη του σε μια κυβερνηση, κατι που μαλλον θα εξασφαλισει την επιβιωση της.

Και οι αντοχες της τρικομματικης ειναι πραγματικα ελαχιστες, μιας και τα πραγματα δεν πανε καθολου καλα, ασχετα με τις διακυρηξεις, αρα και οι περιπου αναγκαστικες εκλογες ειναι πολυ κοντα.

Απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ανακοινωθηκε  το κλεισιμο, το μυαλο μου πηγε αποκλειστικα στην προσπαθεια του Σαμαρα για ηρωικη διαφυγη μεσω εκλογων. Αλα Καραμανλη δηλαδη με τη διαφορα οτι αυτος δεν θελει να αποχωρησει αλλα να παραμεινει ενεργος στο πολιτικο παιχνιδι, σε αντιθεση με τον κουρασμενο μπουλη.

----------


## psyxakias

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...06/2013_503978
Η Digea κατέβασε από χθες και το ψηφιακό σήμα του 902, και παραμένει εκτός ακόμα και τώρα, επειδή τόλμησε να αναμεταδώσει χθες το σήμα της ΕΡΤ χωρίς άδεια. Στην ουσία η ελληνική τηλεόραση πλέον σε αρκετές περιοχές είναι στα χέρια μίας ιδιωτικής εταιρείας που αποφασίζει ποιος μένει και ποιος φεύγει.

----------


## vgiozo

Είναι απίστευτη η αφέλεια ορισμένων...πώς μπερδεύουν την "ακεραιότητα" με την άτεγκτη και αντιδημοκρατική συμπεριφορά...

Από τη σελίδα facebook της ΕΡΤ3



> Η ΕΡΤ3 εκπέμπει και πάλι. Κάντε νέα αναζήτηση στα ψηφιακά κανάλια και θα την βρείτε στη συχνότητα της.

----------


## alekan

> Απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ανακοινωθηκε  το κλεισιμο, το μυαλο μου πηγε αποκλειστικα στην προσπαθεια του Σαμαρα για ηρωικη διαφυγη μεσω εκλογων. Αλα Καραμανλη δηλαδη με τη διαφορα οτι αυτος δεν θελει να αποχωρησει αλλα να παραμεινει ενεργος στο πολιτικο παιχνιδι *στο γενικό ξεπούλημα και ισοπέδωση*, σε αντιθεση με τον κουρασμενο μπουλη.


Φιξντ.

----------


## gkamared

Μέτα από αυτό θα γίνουν πανίσχυροι οι παίκτες της συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης θα γίνουν οι μοναδικοί που θα εχουν σήμα σε όλη την αγορά θα γελάνε και τα μουστάκια τους στον ΟΤΕ και στην nova

- - - Updated - - -

Περα απο την πλακα αυτη η ορολογια προς στους εργαομενους ποια πρεπει να σταματησει. Εκλογές για την ΕΡΤ δεν γίνονται και αν θα γίνουν όπως λένε πόλοι ας πάρουμε κανενός μάθημα

----------


## dhmk

> Ετσι που το κάνανε πατάνε πολλούς θεσμούς και δημιουργούν δεδικασμένο, του στυλ αποφασίζομεν και διατάσομεν. Εαν ηθελαν πραγματικά να γίνει σωστά, θα κάνανε ένα δημοψήφισμα. Είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος, αφού στον πυρήνα όλων των ελλήνων είναι γνωστό πόσο διεφθαρμένη είναι η ΕΡΤ και τι σόι λαμογιές γίνονται εκεί, ότι το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος και με ποσοστό πάνω απο 66% είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος θα ήταν να κλείσει. Δημοκρατικά και με την λαική βούληση η κυβέρνηση θα έκλεινε την ΕΡΤ και δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, να πεί τίποτε.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό να γίνονται δημοψηφίσματα για το κάθε τι. Το κόστος είναι τεράστιο.

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η διαδικασία. Αυτή τη στιγμή η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε με πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου η οποία φαίνεται ότι είναι δυνατόν να έχει άμεση ισχύ και χωρίς επικύρωση της βουλής, αλλιώς δεν θα συνέβαινε αυτό που συνέβη. Υπόσχονται ότι θα την φέρουν στην βουλή για επικύρωση αμέσως μετά την ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου για την νέα ΕΡΤ που είναι ΠΑΣΟΚικής προέλευσης.

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει πρώτα η επικύρωση από την βουλή αλλά το αληθινό ζητούμενο δεν έχει να κάνει ακριβώς με την ΕΡΤ, από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Έχει να κάνει με την μνημονιακή υποχρέωση για έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό απολύσεων ο οποίος δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί χωρίς μια δραστική απόφαση. Η ΕΡΤ ήταν μεταξύ των εκκρεμοτήτων και με μεγάλο αριθμό εργαζομένων. Άρα προσέφερε μια ευκαιρία να επιτευχθεί μέρος του στόχου γρήγορα και καθαρά. Και βέβαια υπήρχε και το πρόβλημα των δυο μικρότερων κομμάτων της κυβέρνησης. Αν δεν γινόταν με μια τέτοια αποφασιστική κίνηση δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί καθόλου. Τους δίνεται η ευκαιρία να εκφράσουν την διαφωνία τους.

Διαφορετικά πάμε σε εκλογές. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα αντιστροφής της απόφασης.

----------


## algedan

> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...06/2013_503978
> Η Digea κατέβασε από χθες και το ψηφιακό σήμα του 902, και παραμένει εκτός ακόμα και τώρα, επειδή τόλμησε να αναμεταδώσει χθες το σήμα της ΕΡΤ χωρίς άδεια. Στην ουσία η ελληνική τηλεόραση πλέον σε αρκετές περιοχές είναι στα χέρια μίας ιδιωτικής εταιρείας που αποφασίζει ποιος μένει και ποιος φεύγει.


τώρα βλέπουμε την πραγματική δύναμη της Ψηφιακής, όχι την ποιότητα εικόνας. Να χαιρόμαστε την οικογένεια Κλικλίκου!!!!  :Thumb down:  :Evil:

----------


## vgiozo

έπεσε και η διαδικτυακή μετάδοση...

κατά τ' άλλα η κοινοτοπία του κακού/αντιδημοκρατικού σε "ψύχραιμες" τεχνοκρατικές λογικές...το "γιατί" είναι που λείπει

----------


## 29gk

> ..........
> 
>  Υπόσχονται ότι θα την φέρουν στην βουλή για επικύρωση αμέσως μετά την ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου για την νέα ΕΡΤ που είναι ΠΑΣΟΚικής προέλευσης.
> 
> ..........


Για να τα λεμε ολα, μια αποσαφηνιση. 

Το κλεισμο εγινε αμεσα, η επικυρωση της βουλης μπορει να γινει εντος 40 ημερων, η οποια βουλη ομως θα μπει σε καλοκαιρινες διακοπες αρα και η ψηφιση θα παει για τον Οκτωβριο !!! Τουτεστιν οταν λεμε λαστιχο εννοουμε λαστιχο το Συνταγμα και η αποθεωση της δηθεν δημοκρατιας.

Και ερωτω. Καποιοι συμφωνουν και καποιοι διαφωνουν με το κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ. Ποιος ομως συμφωνει :

α) με το μαυρο στην οθονη το οποιο και αποτελει παγκοσμια πρωτοτυπια ;
β) με τον τροπο λειτουργιας της Ελληνικης Δημοκρατιας ;

----------


## mach

> Στα 92 εκατομμύρια ευρώ ανερχόταν για φέτος το κόστος μισθοδοσίας των  2656 εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ, ενώ το σύνολο του εγκεκριμένου προϋπολογισμού  για το 2013 έφτανε τα 205,4 εκατ. ευρώ. Το ανταποδοτικό τέλος, που  εισπράττει η δημόσια τηλεόραση μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, κυμαίνεται  στα 290 εκατ. ευρώ ετησίως.


ήτοι, 34.638 ευρώ ο μέσος ετήσιος μισθός στην ΕΡΤ... ξαναήτοι, 2.886 το μήνα.
Σίγουρα υπήρχαν και οι αδικημένοι που έκλαναν στη δουλειά, αλλά εντάξει, έπεφτε καλή μάσα σε γενικές γραμμές.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Επιτέλους, έκανε και κάτι αυτή η κυβέρνηση,........, , σ' αυτόν τον δρόμο προς το τίποτα

Από μικρό με ερεθίζανε οι δημόσιοι που θεωρούν το δημόσιο δικό τους μαγαζί

Οι εφοριακοί της εφορίες
Οι πολεοδόμοι τις πολεοδομίες
Οι παλιοί οτετζήδες τον ΟΤΕ
Οι Δεητζίδες τη ΔΕΗ

κάτι ανάλογο και με την ΕΡΤ

και ο κατάλογος είναι μακρύς

Καμμία κυβέρνηση δεν θα σώσει κανένα. Η προσπάθειά τους είναι να διατηρηθούν και να μην μπούν φυλακή

Και το κόμμα (συνεχίζει) να με τραβάει απ'το μανίκι

----------


## anon

@dhmk Οι λόγοι είναι προφανείς και ίσως η επιλογή της ΕΡΤ ναταν και απο την τρόικα στοχευμένη, μιας και σαν οργανισμός έχει μέσο όρο αποδοχών κατα πολλές φορές υψηλότερο απο τον μέσο ΔΥ. Ετσι πετυχαίνει ο στόχος της κυβέρνησης να δείξει καλό πρόσωπο στην τρόικα, απολύοντας σχεδόν 3000 ΔΥ (σχεδόν ΔΥ) όπως απαιτείται. Ομως σαν εταιρία που δεν είναι στον στενό δημόσιο τομέα, όλοι οι απολημένοι θα πρεπει να αποζημιωθούν. Και με δεδομένο το υψηλό των αποδοχών τους, και για πολλούς πολλά χρόνια στον οργανισμό, μιλάμε για τεράστια ποσά σε αποζημιώσεις. Και μετά θα ξαναπροσληφθούν; Πλλλάκκα μου κάνετε.... 

Ομως δεν ψέγω το κλείσιμο σαν πράξη απο μόνη της αυτούσια, υπο άλλες περιπτώσεις (πχ δημοψήφισμα) θα ήμουν μέσα και με τα δύο χέρια. Είναι ο τρόπος επιβολής της εξουσίας, απροκάλυπτος, ανήθικος, άδικος, κοινωνικά ανάλγητος. Αποφασίζομεν και διατάσωμεν. Τέλος.

----------


## button

Το θέμα δεν είναι η ΕΡΤ αλλά ο τρόπος χωρίς απόφαση της βουλής που είναι δημοκρατία που είναι σύνταγμα, 
Αύριο τι θα κάνουν

----------


## vgiozo

Μόνο από το Zougla live φαίνεται πως μεταδίδεται τώρα το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ, ακόμη και στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ...πώς μπορώ να βρω των κώδικα ενσωμάτωσης σε ιστοσελίδα;

----------


## 29gk

> Μόνο από το Zougla live φαίνεται πως μεταδίδεται τώρα το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ, ακόμη και στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ...πώς μπορώ να βρω των κώδικα ενσωμάτωσης σε ιστοσελίδα;


Γιατι δεν ξεκινας με την νεα ΕΡΤ ;

----------


## dhmk

> Για να τα λεμε ολα, μια αποσαφηνιση. 
> 
> Το κλεισμο εγινε αμεσα, η επικυρωση της βουλης μπορει να γινει εντος 40 ημερων, η οποια βουλη ομως θα μπει σε καλοκαιρινες διακοπες αρα και η ψηφιση θα παει για τον Οκτωβριο !!! Τουτεστιν οταν λεμε λαστιχο εννοουμε λαστιχο το Συνταγμα και η αποθεωση της δηθεν δημοκρατιας.
> 
> Και ερωτω. Καποιοι συμφωνουν και καποιοι διαφωνουν με το κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ. Ποιος ομως συμφωνει :
> 
> α) με το μαυρο στην οθονη το οποιο και αποτελει παγκοσμια πρωτοτυπια ;
> β) με τον τροπο λειτουργιας της Ελληνικης Δημοκρατιας ;


Υπάρχουν οι μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις που πρέπει να τηρηθούν. Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεις ότι τυπικά τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει παραβίαση κανόνων τότε ποιο το πρόβλημα;

Όσο για τις μαύρες οθόνες, ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι η χώρα. Σιγά μην χαλάσουμε τις συμφωνίες ένα χρόνο πριν λήξει το μνημόνιο απλά γιατί δεν μας αρέσει μια μαύρη οθόνη για 2-3 μήνες. Απλά δεν πατάμε τα αντίστοιχα πλήκτρα του τηλεχειριστηρίου.

Κάποτε δεν δίναμε σημασία σε όλα όσα συνέβαιναν. Το κράτος δανειζόταν και δεν μας έβαζε φόρους. Ξαφνικά εκεί που δεν πλήρωνα φόρους (πέραν τόκων ή δήμου) π.χ. του χρόνου θα βρεθώ να πληρώνω 2500+ λόγω ακινήτων, χωρίς αφορολόγητο κτλ. Νομίζω ότι η αντίληψή μας για την πραγματικότητα πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τώρα τα ακουμπάμε χονδρά (σε σχέση με το εισόδημά μας) για να ζούμε σε αυτή τη χώρα και πρέπει να είμαστε πιο απαιτητικοί για την διαχείριση και τις υπηρεσίες. Μια τέτοια υπηρεσία θα είναι και η νέα ΕΡΤ για όποιους όψιμους ή μη ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## Revolution

> Όσο για τις μαύρες οθόνες, ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι η χώρα. Σιγά μην χαλάσουμε τις συμφωνίες *ένα χρόνο πριν λήξει το μνημόνιο* απλά γιατί δεν μας αρέσει μια μαύρη οθόνη για 2-3 μήνες.

----------


## thiseas.GP

είδατε ο ΓΑΠ, που τον κακολογούσατε;;;






Γ. Παπανδρέου: Χωρίς αιδώ, βούληση και τόλμη η Ν.Δ.



Με τη σημερινή της απόφαση για την ΕΡΤ, η Νέα Δημοκρατία επιβεβαιώνει για μια ακόμα φορά με τον πλέον χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο την υποκρισία και την ανευθυνότητα με την οποία πολιτεύθηκε, δήλωσε ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου.

Σύμφωνα με τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό, το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα παρέδωσε την ΕΡΤ ελλειμματική και όταν το ΠΑΣΟΚ την έκανε άμεσα κερδοφόρα και επιχείρησε τολμηρές τομές, «η ΝΔ και ο σημερινός κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, αντέδρασαν με πύρινες δηλώσεις».

«Σήμερα», συνέχισε, «αντί να ζητούν συγνώμη για τη στάση τους και την υποκρισία τους, μιλούν χωρίς αιδώ, για βούληση και τόλμη και φθάνουν στο σημείο να σπιλώνουν αδιακρίτως συνειδήσεις και την αξιοπρέπεια των εργαζομένων».

Ο κ. Παπανδρέου αναγνώρισε πως η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να σχεδιαστεί εκ νέου, αλλά υποστήριξε ότι αυτό «απαιτεί σχέδιο και βεβαίως, την αλήθεια προς την ελληνική κοινωνία και σεβασμό προς τους εργαζόμενους».

Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, η διασφάλιση της αποστολής της ΕΡΤ δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να δρομολογείται με σχεδιασμούς παρασκηνίου, με στόχους μικροπολιτικούς και βεβαίως, με ενέργειες που επιφέρουν πλήγμα στη Δημοκρατία.

Καταλήγοντας, σημείωσε ότι η χώρα χρειάζεται Δημόσια Τηλεόραση και Ραδιοφωνία, που να υπηρετεί χωρίς σκοπιμότητες το δημόσιο συμφέρον, να λειτουργεί δημοκρατικά και παράλληλα, να αναδεικνύει την σημασία των δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών, με σεβασμό στους κανόνες της ουσιαστικής ενημέρωσης και της δεοντολογίας, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τον εκπαιδευτικό της χαρακτήρα για το σύνολο της κοινωνίας, όπως και τις ανάγκες του απόδημου Ελληνισμού αλλά και των ακριτικών περιοχών της χώρας.

Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/664414

----------


## MADx2

> Υπάρχουν οι μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις που πρέπει να τηρηθούν. Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεις ότι τυπικά τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει παραβίαση κανόνων τότε ποιο το πρόβλημα;
> 
> Όσο για τις μαύρες οθόνες, ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι η χώρα. Σιγά μην χαλάσουμε τις συμφωνίες *ένα χρόνο πριν λήξει το μνημόνιο* απλά γιατί δεν μας αρέσει μια μαύρη οθόνη για 2-3 μήνες. Απλά δεν πατάμε τα αντίστοιχα πλήκτρα του τηλεχειριστηρίου.



χαχα ,  ούτε ο Σαμαράς δεν το πιστεύει αυτό. Το επόμενο θα είναι νταξ μωρε σιγα μην χαλασουμε την συμφωνια που δεν θα εχουμε νοσοκομεια, σχολεία κτλ  για μερικα χρόνια  απλά tragic

----------


## dhmk

> @dhmk Οι λόγοι είναι προφανείς και ίσως η επιλογή της ΕΡΤ ναταν και απο την τρόικα στοχευμένη, μιας και σαν οργανισμός έχει μέσο όρο αποδοχών κατα πολλές φορές υψηλότερο απο τον μέσο ΔΥ. Ετσι πετυχαίνει ο στόχος της κυβέρνησης να δείξει καλό πρόσωπο στην τρόικα, απολύοντας σχεδόν 3000 ΔΥ (σχεδόν ΔΥ) όπως απαιτείται. Ομως σαν εταιρία που δεν είναι στον στενό δημόσιο τομέα, όλοι οι απολημένοι θα πρεπει να αποζημιωθούν. Και με δεδομένο το υψηλό των αποδοχών τους, και για πολλούς πολλά χρόνια στον οργανισμό, μιλάμε για τεράστια ποσά σε αποζημιώσεις. Και μετά θα ξαναπροσληφθούν; Πλλλάκκα μου κάνετε.... 
> 
> Ομως δεν ψέγω το κλείσιμο σαν πράξη απο μόνη της αυτούσια, υπο άλλες περιπτώσεις (πχ δημοψήφισμα) θα ήμουν μέσα και με τα δύο χέρια. Είναι ο τρόπος επιβολής της εξουσίας, απροκάλυπτος, ανήθικος, άδικος, κοινωνικά ανάλγητος. Αποφασίζομεν και διατάσωμεν. Τέλος.


Θα αποζημιωθούν. Και στην Ολυμπιακή το ίδιο έγινε και μη χειρότερα. Δηλαδή θα έχουν ένα διασφαλισμένο εισόδημα για να πορευτούν για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Νομίζω όμως ότι οι αποζημιώσεις έχουν κουρευτεί σημαντικά και επίσης πλέον φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρώ. Δεν θα επαναπροσληφθούν όλοι και οι νέοι μισθοί θα είναι πολύ χαμηλότεροι. Άλλωστε στους παλιούς υπαλλήλους η αποζημίωση καταβάλετε κατά την συνταξιοδότηση. Και την ίδια στιγμή αυτή η αυτονόμηση τομέων του κράτους θα εκλείψει. Αν είναι δυνατόν.

Αν η τρόικα συμφωνεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## 29gk

> Υπάρχουν οι μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις που πρέπει να τηρηθούν. Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεις ότι τυπικά τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει παραβίαση κανόνων τότε ποιο το πρόβλημα;


Δεν ειναι ομως ετσι και παλι ! Βλεπεις δεν δικαιολογειται αλλα ουτε και αιτιολογειται πραξη νομοθετικου περιεχομενου, μια εκτακτη δηλαδη και αμεση οπως και επειγουσα ενεργεια του κρατους με διαταγμα του ιδιου του Προεδρου της Δημοκρατιας για ενα τετοιο θεμα. Που παει να πει, μια παρανομια που συνεχιζεται με μια νομιμοτητα δεν παυει να ειναι παρανομια.

Και βεβαια για μια ακομα φορα η παρανομια συνισταται σε βαρος του Συνταγματος, οπως κατ εξακολουθηση συμβαινει 3 χρονια τωρα με αποτελεσμα την νομιμοποιηση μιας κακιστης πρακτικης. Αν για παραδειγμα, αυριο η Χρυση Αυγη σχηματισει κυβερνηση, μιας και ειναι ενα υπαρκτο σεναριο βασει της ενισχυσης που δεχεται συστηματικα, απο που νομιζεις οτι θα πιασει τα πραματα και που μπορει να σταματησει ; Εγω λεω θα το πιασει απο την επιστρατευση των δασκαλακων και θα το παει στον ....διαολο, τουτεστιν και παλι στην δικαιωση της επταετιας. Μεχρι εκει φτανει η φαντασια μου.




> Όσο για τις μαύρες οθόνες, ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι η χώρα. Σιγά μην χαλάσουμε τις συμφωνίες ένα χρόνο πριν λήξει το μνημόνιο απλά γιατί δεν μας αρέσει μια μαύρη οθόνη για 2-3 μήνες. Απλά δεν πατάμε τα αντίστοιχα πλήκτρα του τηλεχειριστηρίου.
> 
> Κάποτε δεν δίναμε σημασία σε όλα όσα συνέβαιναν. Το κράτος δανειζόταν και δεν μας έβαζε φόρους. Ξαφνικά εκεί που δεν πλήρωνα φόρους (πέραν τόκων ή δήμου) π.χ. του χρόνου θα βρεθώ να πληρώνω 2500+ λόγω ακινήτων, χωρίς αφορολόγητο κτλ. Νομίζω ότι η αντίληψή μας για την πραγματικότητα πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τώρα τα ακουμπάμε χονδρά (σε σχέση με το εισόδημά μας) για να ζούμε σε αυτή τη χώρα και πρέπει να είμαστε πιο απαιτητικοί για την διαχείριση και τις υπηρεσίες. Μια τέτοια υπηρεσία θα είναι και η νέα ΕΡΤ για όποιους όψιμους ή μη ενδιαφέρονται.


Τα λεφτα που πληρωνεις και πληρωνω, στενα ειδωμενο στο θεμα της ΕΡΤ αλλα και των ιδιωτικων καναλιων οπως και γενικοτερα ολων των ΜΜΕ, εχουν να κανουν με την κακοδιαχειριση που εκανε ΚΑΙ αυτη η κυβερνηση που κοπτεται για την διαφανεια ( παραδειγμα Σαλαγκουδη, Λιατσος, εξωτερικοι συνεργατες και παραγωγες κτλ ) αλλα και με την ανεξελεγκτη δραστηριοτητα των νταβατζηδων του Τυπου που δεν πληρωνουν ουτε καν το αγγελιοσημο, ουτε καν τους φορους τους.

Οσο για την "νεα ΕΡΤ', εμπιστευεσαι στα αληθεια τον Κεδικογλου, τον Γεωργιαδη, τον Ντινοπουλο και δεν ξερω ποιον αλλο, οτι θα στη φτιαξει οπως θα πρεπει να ειναι ; 

Αληθεια ; Ειλικρινα ;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Θα αποζημιωθούν. Και στην Ολυμπιακή το ίδιο έγινε και μη χειρότερα. Δηλαδή θα έχουν ένα διασφαλισμένο εισόδημα για να πορευτούν για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Νομίζω όμως ότι οι αποζημιώσεις έχουν κουρευτεί σημαντικά και επίσης πλέον φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρό.


yes, yes, yes.... με φτιάχνεις

Η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΤΙΜΩΡΙΑ

Θα τους δόσουν ομόλογα ελληνικού δημοσίου για αποζημίωση, όπως και στην ολυμπιακή?????

----------


## 29gk

Και μολις επεσε και η Ζουγκλα που αναμεταδιδε, σταματησε δηλαδη, ενω ξυπνησαν και τα εμμισθα παπαγαλακια και τρολλια και ανελαβαν υπηρεσια. Ολουθε και εδω στο φορουμ φυσικα.

----------


## yiapap

> Θα αποζημιωθούν. Και στην Ολυμπιακή το ίδιο έγινε και μη χειρότερα. Δηλαδή θα έχουν ένα διασφαλισμένο εισόδημα για να πορευτούν για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Νομίζω όμως ότι οι αποζημιώσεις έχουν κουρευτεί σημαντικά και επίσης πλέον φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρό. Δεν θα επαναπροσληφθούν όλοι και οι νέοι μισθοί θα είναι πολύ χαμηλότεροι. Άλλωστε στους παλιούς υπαλλήλους η αποζημίωση καταβάλετε κατά την απόλυση. Και την ίδια στιγμή αυτή η αυτονόμηση τομέων του κράτους θα εκλείψει. Αν είναι δυνατόν.
> 
> Αν η τρόικα συμφωνεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Σίμο εσύ;
Ακόμη δε μου απάντησες για τη φοβερή επιβάρυνση της ΕΡΤ στον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό.




> Υπάρχουν οι μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις που πρέπει να τηρηθούν. Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρεις ότι τυπικά τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει παραβίαση κανόνων τότε ποιο το πρόβλημα;
> 
> Όσο για τις μαύρες οθόνες, ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι η χώρα. Σιγά μην χαλάσουμε τις συμφωνίες ένα χρόνο πριν λήξει το μνημόνιο απλά γιατί δεν μας αρέσει μια μαύρη οθόνη για 2-3 μήνες. Απλά δεν πατάμε τα αντίστοιχα πλήκτρα του τηλεχειριστηρίου.
> 
> Κάποτε δεν δίναμε σημασία σε όλα όσα συνέβαιναν. Το κράτος δανειζόταν και δεν μας έβαζε φόρους. Ξαφνικά εκεί που δεν πλήρωνα φόρους (πέραν τόκων ή δήμου) π.χ. του χρόνου θα βρεθώ να πληρώνω 2500+ λόγω ακινήτων, χωρίς αφορολόγητο κτλ. Νομίζω ότι η αντίληψή μας για την πραγματικότητα πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τώρα τα ακουμπάμε χονδρά (σε σχέση με το εισόδημά μας) για να ζούμε σε αυτή τη χώρα και πρέπει να είμαστε πιο απαιτητικοί για την διαχείριση και τις υπηρεσίες. Μια τέτοια υπηρεσία θα είναι και η νέα ΕΡΤ για όποιους όψιμους ή μη ενδιαφέρονται.


Στις μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις είναι το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης;
Interesting.
Χθες έλεγαν ότι οι 36 διορισμένοι σύμβουλοι, δ/νοντες, μέλη ΔΣ κτλ στοιχίζουν (συνολικά) όσο όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εργαζόμενοι. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά σίγουρα είναι περισσότερο κοντά στην αλήθεια από το "ο μέσος μισθός στην ΕΡΤ είναι 2800€".

Η Νέα ΕΡΤ για σένα θα είναι το κάτι άλλο, το κάτι διαφορετικό. Κι αυτό το στηρίζεις προφανώς στην ακεραιότητα των κυβερνώντων, ε Σίμο;

----------


## MADx2

Μα γιατί αμφιβάλλεται για την νεα "αντικειμενική" ΕΡΤ?

Θα φέρουμε "νεα" πρόσωπα  από MEGA & ΣΚΑΙ, η προπαγάνδα πρέπει να φτάνει παντού

----------


## gkamared

Μας δουλεύεται έτσι δεν είναι παιδιά. Το ξαναλέω δεν είναι για την ερτ και την κάθε ερτ, είναι ο τρόπος και η ορολογία προς τους εργαζόμενους, ναι υπάρχουν υποχρεώσεις ας δούμε το κανάλι της βουλής πόσους υπάλληλους έχει ας δούμε τους περιφερειακούς-μικρούς σταθμούς που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και στο τέλος αν δεν βγαίνουν τα νούμερα πάμε για την εταιρία. Αυτό είναι παράλογα πράγματα όπως και οι φόροι. Ας πούμε ότι ιδρύεται νέος φορέας πότε θα γίνει αυτό και τι στόχους θα έχει να βγάζει τουρκικά για την τηλεθέαση και την οικονομία τον πώρων αυτά ,μην γράφεται παιδιά γιατί θα σας πουν βουλευτές της Δεξιάς

----------


## 29gk

Να αναφερω παντως και μια πολυ καλη κινηση του Τσιπρα στην σημερινη σκακιερα, αντιστοιχα καλη θεωρω με την κινηση Σαμαρα που βγαζει στην σεντρα τους Βενιζελο-Κουβελη. Ζητησε συναντηση σημερα το μεσημερι με τον προεδρο της Δημοκρατιας και του εχει ηδη ζητησει να μην υπογραψει το νομοθετικο διαταγμα καθως δεν υπαρχει η δεδηλωμενη. Μαζι με ολες τις υπολοιπες φυσικα αντιρρησεις και επιχειρηματα που θα προβαλλει. Ετσι, θα εχουμε την μοναδικη ευκαιρια, τοσα χρονια τωρα, να διαπιστωσουμε και το ποσο δημοκρατικος ειναι και ο κυριος προεδρος. Δεν εχει βλεπετε πολλες διεξοδους οπως παλια.


-----------

Ακυρο για τη Ζουγκλα. Αναμεταδιδει παλι κανονικα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Να αναφερω παντως και μια πολυ καλη κινηση του Τσιπρα στην σημερινη σκακιερα, αντιστοιχα καλη θεωρω με την κινηση Σαμαρα που βγαζει στην σεντρα τους Βενιζελο-Κουβελη. Ζητησε συναντηση σημερα το μεσημερι με τον προεδρο της Δημοκρατιας και του εχει ηδη ζητησει να μην υπογραψει το νομοθετικο διαταγμα καθως δεν υπαρχει η δεδηλωμενη. Μαζι με ολες τις υπολοιπες φυσικα αντιρρησεις και επιχειρηματα που θα προβαλλει. Ετσι, θα εχουμε την μοναδικη ευκαιρια, τοσα χρονια τωρα, να διαπιστωσουμε και *το ποσο δημοκρατικος ειναι και ο κυριος προεδρος*. Δεν εχει βλεπετε πολλες διεξοδους οπως παλια.


Τώρα περιμένεις να το διαπιστώσεις? 
Να σου θυμίσω ότι ο κύριος πρόεδρος κάλυψε το πόθεν έσχες του Αντρέα Παπανδρέου, για τη βίλλα της Μιμής.

----------


## yiapap

> Να αναφερω παντως και μια πολυ καλη κινηση του Τσιπρα στην σημερινη σκακιερα, αντιστοιχα καλη θεωρω με την κινηση Σαμαρα που βγαζει στην σεντρα τους Βενιζελο-Κουβελη. Ζητησε συναντηση σημερα το μεσημερι με τον προεδρο της Δημοκρατιας και του εχει ηδη ζητησει να μην υπογραψει το νομοθετικο διαταγμα καθως δεν υπαρχει η δεδηλωμενη. Μαζι με ολες τις υπολοιπες φυσικα αντιρρησεις και επιχειρηματα που θα προβαλλει. Ετσι, θα εχουμε την μοναδικη ευκαιρια, τοσα χρονια τωρα, να διαπιστωσουμε και το ποσο δημοκρατικος ειναι και ο κυριος προεδρος. Δεν εχει βλεπετε πολλες διεξοδους οπως παλια.


Πιστεύεις ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον του Σαμαρά η αποδυνάμωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ του 5% και του Κουβέλη που παίζεται αν μπει στη Βουλή; Δε νομίζω εκτός αν τον έχουν πιάσει ΕΡΤογανικές κρίσεις και πιστεύει ότι θα πιάσει 40% επομένως δεν θα τους χρειαστεί στις επόμενες εκλογές.

----------


## 29gk

> Τώρα περιμένεις να το διαπιστώσεις? 
> Να σου θυμίσω ότι ο κύριος πρόεδρος κάλυψε το πόθεν έσχες του Αντρέα Παπανδρέου, για τη βίλλα της Μιμής.


Ολα γνωστα. ΑΥΤΗ τη φορα ομως δεν μπορει να καλυφθει ΑΝΩΔΥΝΑ και για τον ιδιο και για το πολιτικο συστημα, πισω απο τους τυπους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πιστεύεις ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον του Σαμαρά η αποδυνάμωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ του 5% και του Κουβέλη που παίζεται αν μπει στη Βουλή; Δε νομίζω εκτός αν τον έχουν πιάσει ΕΡΤογανικές κρίσεις και πιστεύει ότι θα πιάσει 40% επομένως δεν θα τους χρειαστεί στις επόμενες εκλογές.


Το ΠΑΣΟΚ εχει τελειωσει. Ειναι ωρα για τη σκυλευση των απομειναριων του. Επισης το κεντρικο σεναριο που πιστευω, εγραψα πως ειναι η επιχειρηση ηρωικης εξοδου του ιδιου του Σαμαρα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ολα γνωστα. ΑΥΤΗ τη φορα ομως δεν μπορει να καλυφθει ΑΝΩΔΥΝΑ και για τον ιδιο και για το πολιτικο συστημα, πισω απο τους τυπους.


Μια χαρά μπορεί, αν και δεν του χρειάζεται. Και σένα και μένα και το σύνταγμα τα έχουνε γραμμένα.

Η μήπως περιμένεις να ξεσηκωθούν τα ΜΜΕ και να κάνουν φασαρία?

----------


## vgiozo

> Πιστεύεις ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον του Σαμαρά η αποδυνάμωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ του 5% και του Κουβέλη που παίζεται αν μπει στη Βουλή; Δε νομίζω εκτός αν τον έχουν πιάσει ΕΡΤογανικές κρίσεις και πιστεύει ότι θα πιάσει 40% επομένως δεν θα τους χρειαστεί στις επόμενες εκλογές.


μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι τους έχει ήδη εκμηδενίσει κι εκθέσει τόσο, ώστε να μην έχει να περιμένει τίποτε πλέον απ' αυτούς, οπότε μπορεί να θέλει να απαλλαγεί από τη "τριαρχία" και να συνασπίσει - υπό τη Νέα Δημοκρατία - τους ακροδεξιούς...να "αποδυναμωθεί" δλδ η Χρυσή Αυγή, όχι πολιτικά, αλλά με κομματική απορρόφηση/ενσωμάτωση στη ΝΔ, ώστε να διατηρήσει η ΝΔ την (κίβδηλη) "εικόνα" και ρητορεία της αντίθεσης προς τη Χρυσή Αυγή, ενδυναμώνοντας τη κομματική της θέση...έτσι θα μπορεί να τα ρίχνει και πάλι στο ΠΑΣΟΚ και στους συνδικαλιστές και τους αντιδρώντες στις επενδύσεις, ενώ αυτή θα προβαίνει στο "ξεκαθάρισμα"...το κόλπο έχει ήδη γίνει με την απορρόφηση των χουντικών του ΛΑΟΣ (που αντιδρούν κι αυτοί στη ΧΑ)

----------


## kover

> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ εχει τελειωσει. Ειναι ωρα για τη σκυλευση των απομειναριων του. Επισης το κεντρικο σεναριο που πιστευω, εγραψα πως ειναι η επιχειρηση ηρωικης εξοδου του ιδιου του Σαμαρα.


Γιατί θεωρείτε πως πολιτικά ο Σαμαράς βγαίνει χαμένος από την όλη ιστορία? Εγώ νομίζω πως αφού τους έδεσε όλους χειροπόδαρα (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ) παίζει και τη ζαριά ala Margaret Thatcher (ΕΡΤ) και ίσως οι, ενδεχόμενες, εκλογές να τον βγάλουν ακόμα πιό δυνατό.

----------


## dhmk

> Δεν ειναι ομως ετσι και παλι ! Βλεπεις δεν δικαιολογειται αλλα ουτε και αιτιολογειται πραξη νομοθετικου περιεχομενου, μια εκτακτη δηλαδη και αμεση οπως και επειγουσα ενεργεια του κρατους με διαταγμα του ιδιου του Προεδρου της Δημοκρατιας για ενα τετοιο θεμα. Που παει να πει, μια παρανομια που συνεχιζεται με μια νομιμοτητα δεν παυει να ειναι παρανομια.
> 
> Και βεβαια για μια ακομα φορα η παρανομια συνισταται σε βαρος του Συνταγματος, οπως κατ εξακολουθηση συμβαινει 3 χρονια τωρα με αποτελεσμα την νομιμοποιηση μιας κακιστης πρακτικης. Αν για παραδειγμα, αυριο η Χρυση Αυγη σχηματισει κυβερνηση, μιας και ειναι ενα υπαρκτο σεναριο βασει της ενισχυσης που δεχεται συστηματικα, απο που νομιζεις οτι θα πιασει τα πραματα και που μπορει να σταματησει ; Εγω λεω θα το πιασει απο την επιστρατευση των δασκαλακων και θα το παει στον ....διαολο, τουτεστιν και παλι στην δικαιωση της επταετιας. Μεχρι εκει φτανει η φαντασια μου.
> 
> 
> Τα λεφτα που πληρωνεις και πληρωνω, στενα ειδωμενο στο θεμα της ΕΡΤ αλλα και των ιδιωτικων καναλιων οπως και γενικοτερα ολων των ΜΜΕ, εχουν να κανουν με την κακοδιαχειριση που εκανε ΚΑΙ αυτη η κυβερνηση που κοπτεται για την διαφανεια ( παραδειγμα Σαλαγκουδη, Λιατσος, εξωτερικοι συνεργατες και παραγωγες κτλ ) αλλα και με την ανεξελεγκτη δραστηριοτητα των νταβατζηδων του Τυπου που δεν πληρωνουν ουτε καν το αγγελιοσημο, ουτε καν τους φορους τους.
> 
> Οσο για την "νεα ΕΡΤ', εμπιστευεσαι στα αληθεια τον Κεδικογλου, τον Γεωργιαδη, τον Ντινοπουλο και δεν ξερω ποιον αλλο, οτι θα στη φτιαξει οπως θα πρεπει να ειναι ; 
> 
> Αληθεια ; Ειλικρινα ;


Τα περί αντισυνταγματικότητας ελέγχονται από το ΣΤΕ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), όχι από εσένα. Εσύ μπορείς να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις αλλά υπάρχουν θεσμικά όργανα. Αν πιστεύεις ότι είναι εφικτό σενάριο να γίνει κυβέρνηση η ΧΑ τότε όλα τα άλλα περιττεύουν. Δεν βλέπω όμως η φαντασία σου να φθάνει ως εκεί. Νομίζεις ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση με ότι κάνει θα τους χαλάσει... τα ήθη. Αλήθεια;

Όσο για την νέα ΕΡΤ, δεν εμπιστεύομαι τίποτα και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θέλω να συμβεί το ίδιο χάλι. Υποτίθεται ότι πλέον θα θεσμοθετηθούν συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες. Αλλά δεν πρόσεξες τι είπα για τους φόρους. Τώρα που πληρώνουμε όσα πληρώνουμε έχουμε μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο στον κοινωνικό έλεγχο των πεπραγμένων της κυβέρνησης. Αυτό δεν προϋποθέτει η δημοκρατία; Περισσότερη ευθύνη των πολιτών; Πως αλλιώς θα γίνει η δουλειά; Εκτός κι αν περιμένεις το Παπαδόπουλο. Η κλάψα μερικών δεν νομίζω ότι αφήνει άλλη επιλογή.

----------


## 29gk

> Γιατί θεωρείτε πως πολιτικά ο Σαμαράς βγαίνει χαμένος από την όλη ιστορία? Εγώ νομίζω πως αφού τους έδεσε όλους χειροπόδαρα (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ) παίζει και τη ζαριά ala Margaret Thatcher (ΕΡΤ) και ίσως οι, ενδεχόμενες, εκλογές να τον βγάλουν ακόμα πιό δυνατό.


Δεν το διαβασες σωστα. Κερδισμενος επιχειρει να βγει και πιστευω πως βασικα το εχει επιτυχει. Αν και ειμαστε μολις τις πρωτες ωρες και το σοκ απο το "μαυρο" ειναι μεγαλο, ενω ολες οι αντιδρασεις ειναι ανοικτες. 

Στο μεταξυ και ο Κουτσουμπας του ΚΚΕ ζητησε συναντηση με τον προεδρο της Δημοκρατιας.

----------


## vgiozo

Στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ πριν μετέδιδε από Zougla live, τώρα αναμεταδίδει μέσω 902..;;..με καποια καθυστέρηση στην εικόνα, ήχο σε σχέση με τη ζούγλα...

επαναλαμβάνω...embed πώς κάνουμε το βίντεο από Ζούγκλα ή καλύτερα από την ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## 29gk

> Τα περί αντισυνταγματικότητας ελέγχονται από το ΣΤΕ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), 
> 
> ................


Και καπου εδω, αφου προηγηθηκε η ειδηση-ενημερωση της ληξης του μνημονιου σε 1 ετος, στματα πλεον η παραθεση επιχειρηματων μιας και βλεπω πως υπαρχει αγνοια του Συνταγματος των Ελληνων. Ειδικοτερα του αρθρου που μιλα για τον πατριωτισμο των Ελληνων ο οποιος και εγγυαται την τηρηση του.

----------


## MNP-10

> Γιατί θεωρείτε πως πολιτικά ο Σαμαράς βγαίνει χαμένος από την όλη ιστορία? Εγώ νομίζω πως αφού τους έδεσε όλους χειροπόδαρα (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ) παίζει και τη ζαριά ala Margaret Thatcher (ΕΡΤ) και ίσως οι, ενδεχόμενες, εκλογές να τον βγάλουν ακόμα πιό δυνατό.


Πριν κανει τη κινηση, εχουν γινει κρυφες δημοσκοπησεις. Εχουν δει οτι ο περισσοτερος κοσμος στο ερωτημα να πληρωνει την ΕΡΤ και να μεινει ή να κλεισει η ΕΡΤ και να μη τη πληρωνει, εχουν πει το δευτερο. Χρησιμοποιει τωρα αυτο το "ερωτημα" για να πολωσει τη κοινη γνωμη υπερ του, οτι εκανε κατι σωστο.

----------


## dhmk

> Σίμο εσύ;
> Ακόμη δε μου απάντησες για τη φοβερή επιβάρυνση της ΕΡΤ στον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό.
> 
> Στις μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις είναι το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης;
> Interesting.
> Χθες έλεγαν ότι οι 36 διορισμένοι σύμβουλοι, δ/νοντες, μέλη ΔΣ κτλ στοιχίζουν (συνολικά) όσο όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εργαζόμενοι. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά σίγουρα είναι περισσότερο κοντά στην αλήθεια από το "ο μέσος μισθός στην ΕΡΤ είναι 2800€".
> 
> Η Νέα ΕΡΤ για σένα θα είναι το κάτι άλλο, το κάτι διαφορετικό. Κι αυτό το στηρίζεις προφανώς στην ακεραιότητα των κυβερνώντων, ε Σίμο;


Λόγω αϋπνίας δεν έγραψα και πολύ καλά τι είχα να πω αλλά νομίζω ότι απάντησα. Για ξαναδές. Όσο για το Σίμο, όπως λέει και ο aroutis, "άσε τις χαζομάρες".

Από όσο πληροφορούμαι μνημονιακή υποχρέωση είναι η απόλυση ενός συγκεκριμένου αριθμού υπαλλήλων. Νομίζω ότι και αυτό το έγραψα σε κάποιο σχόλιο λίγο πριν. Σου ξέφυγε; Ελπίζω να μην παίξουμε τις κουμπάρες τώρα.

----------


## kover

> Πριν κανει τη κινηση, εχουν γινει κρυφες δημοσκοπησεις. Εχουν δει οτι ο περισσοτερος κοσμος στο ερωτημα να πληρωνει την ΕΡΤ και να μεινει ή να κλεισει η ΕΡΤ και να μη τη πληρωνει, εχουν πει το δευτερο. Χρησιμοποιει τωρα αυτο το "ερωτημα" για να πολωσει τη κοινη γνωμη υπερ του, οτι εκανε κατι σωστο.


Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό mnp. Υπάρχει κόσμος που από χτες το βράδυ βλέπει στον Σαμαρά μια Maggie, άσχετα αν είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο καθώς η ερτ θα καταλήξει ακόμα χειρότερο μπουρδέλο από ότι έκλεισε. Είναι ο πρωτος που απολύει ΔΥ και μάλιστα με τόσο εμφατικό τρόπο. Μην εκλπαγεί κανένας αν τα ποσοστά του φτάσουν σε επίπεδα ΓΑΠ 2009.

----------


## yiapap

> Από όσο πληροφορούμαι μνημονιακή υποχρέωση είναι η απόλυση ενός συγκεκριμένου αριθμού υπαλλήλων. Νομίζω ότι και αυτό το έγραψα σε κάποιο σχόλιο λίγο πριν. Σου ξέφυγε; Ελπίζω να μην παίξουμε τις κουμπάρες τώρα.


Η απόλυση των υπαλληλών είναι το ίδιο Σίμο με το κλείσιμο φορέων όπως η ΕΡΤ; Λίγοι αργόμισθοι υπάρχουν στα υπουργεία τους; Στους 2000 οργανισμούς ανευ αντικειμένου που ακόμη παραμένουν ανοιχτοί;

----------


## dhmk

> Και καπου εδω, αφου προηγηθηκε η ειδηση-ενημερωση της ληξης του μνημονιου σε 1 ετος, στματα πλεον η παραθεση επιχειρηματων μιας και βλεπω πως υπαρχει αγνοια του Συνταγματος των Ελληνων. Ειδικοτερα του αρθρου που μιλα για τον πατριωτισμο των Ελληνων ο οποιος και εγγυαται την τηρηση του.


Τα ήθη των καιρών. ΣΥΡΙΖΑ style. Είτε κινδυνεύουν οι θεσμοί είτε... κινδυνεύουμε από τους θεσμούς. Κάτι σαν... Σκουριές ένα πράγμα.

----------


## nostra_fora

Ευκαιρια ο Αντωνης να κυβερνησει με τους πραγματικους φιλους και ομοιδεατες του.Γιατι οχι και μια συγχωνευση;

----------


## anon

> Γιατί θεωρείτε πως πολιτικά ο Σαμαράς βγαίνει χαμένος από την όλη ιστορία? Εγώ νομίζω πως αφού τους έδεσε όλους χειροπόδαρα (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ) παίζει και τη ζαριά ala Margaret Thatcher (ΕΡΤ) και ίσως οι, ενδεχόμενες, εκλογές να τον βγάλουν ακόμα πιό δυνατό.


Η Θάτσερ είχε πόλεμο (Φώκλαντς) που προκάλεσε συσπείρωση σε αυτή παρόλο το μίσος των περισσοτέρων βρεταννών στο πρόσωπό της. Εικάζεις μήπως ότι θα έχουμε και εμείς κάποιας μορφής πολεμική σύραξη;

----------


## Revolution

Μια χαρά όπου Αργεντίνοι βάλε αναρχοάπλυτοι και έτοιμη η συνταγή.

----------


## yiapap

> Η Θάτσερ είχε πόλεμο (Φώκλαντς) που προκάλεσε συσπείρωση σε αυτή παρόλο το μίσος των περισσοτέρων βρεταννών στο πρόσωπό της. Εικάζεις μήπως ότι θα έχουμε και εμείς κάποιας μορφής πολεμική σύραξη;


Μην ανησυχείς. Αν έχουμε θα την καλύψουν τα ίδια κανάλια που είχαν στείλει μούφα ανταποκριτή στο Ιράκ... Ποιος Χαρίτος... Ένα Premiere χρειαζόμαστε.

----------


## MADx2

Προσλήψεις μέσω ΑΣΕΠ για την νεα ΕΡΤ  :ROFL: 
*"Σύμφωνα με τον κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο, ο νέος δημόσιος φορέας θα απασχολεί 1000 με 1200 άτομα προσωπικό και πως ήδη έχει γίνει η επιλογή ατόμων εγνωσμένου κύρους για τη στελέχωσή του*"
http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...214945&catid=3

----------


## psyxakias

Έπεσε και η δορυφορική σύνδεση της ΕΡΤ που έπαιρναν εικόνα 902/Zougla, μεταδίδουν μόνο εικόνες έξω από το κτίριο πλέον όχι από το studio.

----------


## Banditgr

> Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό mnp. Υπάρχει κόσμος που από χτες το βράδυ βλέπει στον Σαμαρά μια Maggie, άσχετα αν είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο καθώς η ερτ θα καταλήξει ακόμα χειρότερο μπουρδέλο από ότι έκλεισε. Είναι ο πρωτος που απολύει ΔΥ και μάλιστα με τόσο εμφατικό τρόπο. Μην εκλπαγεί κανένας αν τα ποσοστά του φτάσουν σε επίπεδα ΓΑΠ 2009.


Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι κάποιος έχει πιάσει το νόημα από όλη τη φασαρία. Έτσι ο Αντωνάκος και άμεσα αντιμετώπισε την συμβατική μας "υποχρέωση" προς τους τροικανούς και όσο και αν φαίνεται παράξενο σε μερικούς, έχει πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό κόσμου, που ζητάει εδώ και χρόνια το κεφάλι κάποιων δημόσιων λαμογιονάριων επί πίνακι, με το μέρος του. Η ΕΡΤ ήταν απλά ένας εύκολος, όσο και στρατηγικός στόχος καθώς λειτουργεί με τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί, τουλάχιστον την τελευταία 20ετια, με την ανοχή όλων (και όταν λέμε όλων, εννοούμε ΟΛΩΝ).

Άδικα φωνάζετε ορισμένοι και σκίζετε τα ιμάτιά σας, περί προβάτων και της μη ευαισθητοποίσης του κόσμου. Επί χρόνια τώρα, φυσικά αναφέρομαι στην εποχή των "παχιών" αγελάδων, ο Έλληνας εκπαιδεύτηκε (και εκπαιδεύτηκε καλά) σε ένα κυρίως πράγμα. Πως να κοιτάει την πάρτη είτε του ιδίου, είτε της συντεχνίας του. Αυτό βεβαίως υπήρχε σε μικρότερο βαθμό πάντα, απλούστατα χειροτέρεψε πολύ περισσότερο στις λεγόμενες νέες γενιές. Δεν ανακαλύψαμε ξαφνικά τον τροχό με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Πράξεις που ουσιαστικά καταργούν τη Δημοκρατία έχουν ξαναγίνει στο παρελθόν. Πόσους είδατε εσείς να ευαισθητοποιούνται και να κατεβαίνουν για διαμαρτυρία ? Γιατί ξαφνικά πέφτετε απ' τα σύννεφα με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ? Επείδη αιφνιδίασε ο Σαμαράς ? (μα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ήθελε να πετύχει). Επειδή είναι κρατική και άρα συνεπάγεται κάποιου είδους ασυλίας ? Επειδή αυτά που γίνονται εδώ μπορεί να επεκταθούν και σε άλλα κλεισίματα ? (really, τώρα το καταλάβατε αυτό).

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι και "ομαλά" να είχε επέλθει το κλείσιμο ή η οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια εξυγίανσης, δηλαδή χωρίς πράξη νομοθετικού περιέχομενου, πάλι πάνω κάτω η ίδια θα ήταν η αντίδραση (είπαμε, αν θες να κάνεις εχθρούς προσπάθησε να αλλάξεις κάτι), απλά θα ήταν πολύ περισσότερο "ελεγχόμενη" από τους γνωστούς συνδικαλιστές. Τότε τι θα έβγαιναν να πουν ? Μάλλον όχι πολλά, καθώς δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πέρναγε το οτιδήποτε (εδώ ακόμα και τώρα είναι αμφίβολο). Καλώς ή κακώς κάποια πράγματα, σε αυτή τη χώρα και με τη μορφή που έχει και τον τρόπο που (δεν) διοικείται, χρειάζονται όντως...hard reset για να στρώσουν, το κακό με τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ο απώτερος στόχος δεν είναι να στρώσουν (τουλάχιστον στο βαθμό που χρειάζεται), απλά να αλλάξουν μορφή και να δοθεί προφανώς και κάποια παράταση χρόνου. Συμφωνούμε λοιπόν, κατάπτυστος ο Σάμι (καθώς αυτό το πράγμα δεν έχει σχέση με δημοκρατία), κατάπτυστοι και όσοι κατάντησαν την ΕΡΤ έτσι, κατάπτυστοι όσοι υποστηρίζουν αυτούς που έχουν προσληφθεί με αδιαφανείς διαδικασίες αλλά για το θέμα της αντίδρασης, καλό θα ήταν που και που να ρίχνουμε και μια ματιά στον...καθρέπτη μας.

----------


## 29gk

> Τα ήθη των καιρών. ΣΥΡΙΖΑ style. Είτε κινδυνεύουν οι θεσμοί είτε... κινδυνεύουμε από τους θεσμούς. Κάτι σαν... Σκουριές ένα πράγμα.


Eχεις δικηο. Εξαλλου το ειπε και ο σουλτανος, συγνωμη ο Τουρκος πρωθυπουργος. Εκλογες γινονται καθε 4 χρονια, στο ενδιαμεσο σκασμος !!

Για την καταγραφη, το ΣΤΕ δεν εχει καμια αρμοδιοτητα στα της Βουλης. Μονον ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας.

----------


## vgiozo

> Eχεις δικηο. Εξαλλου το ειπε και ο σουλτανος, συγνωμη ο Τουρκος πρωθυπουργος. Εκλογες γινονται καθε 4 χρονια, στο ενδιαμεσο σκασμος !!
> 
> *Για την καταγραφη*, το ΣΤΕ δεν εχει καμια αρμοδιοτητα στα της Βουλης. Μονον ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας.


For the record? 
Έλεος, μην ξεχάσουμε και τα ελληνικά μας...ελληνικά ομιλούντες μεταφράζουμε από αγγλικά στα ελληνικά, νέο φαινόμενο αυτό..

----------


## gkamared

Αν παει ο Σαμαρας για εκλογες το ΠΑΣΟΚ τελειωσε αρα δεν θα γινει. Αυτο που ισω να γινει να φυγει η Δημοκρατικη Αριστερα απο την κυβερνηση και συμμαχησει με τον Συ.Ρι.Ζα

----------


## vgiozo

Μα τί έχει να προσφέρει πλέον το ΠΑΣΟΚ στη Νέα Δημοκρατία; Πέραν του απαραίτητου ποσοστού στις προηγούμενες εκλογές για να σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση (ποσοστό που πλέον δεν έχει) τους είναι βαρίδιο ουσιαστικά και αναιρεί τον δικομματικό τους λόγο...ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχει επ' αυτού αντικαταστήσει το ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά δεν μπορεί να το κάνει και ιστορικά, καθώς επανέρχεται συνέχεια η κουβέντα "τί μας έφερε ως εδώ"...
Μπορεί το τριαδικό σχήμα να μην θεωρείται αποδοτικό πλέον...
Μπορεί να προσδοκούν συσπείρωση της δεξιάς από το "κέντρο" ως τις ρητά φιλοχουντικές και φιλο-ναζιστικές ομάδες...εκβιασμοί, καταστολή, μαύρη προπαγάνδα κοκ θα βοηθήσουν για να στηριχθεί το εμφυλιακό σχήμα που στήνεται για να περάσουν τα μέτρα...

----------


## zmaskos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=YgIH0aBQdrU

----------


## 29gk

> For the record? 
> Έλεος, μην ξεχάσουμε και τα ελληνικά μας...ελληνικά ομιλούντες μεταφράζουμε από αγγλικά στα ελληνικά, νέο φαινόμενο αυτό..




Off Topic



Δεν θα κανω μαθημα, αλλα η εκφραση χρησιμοποιειται κανονικα. Αν σε ξενιζει, αυτο οφειλεται μαλλον στο οτι συμβαινει σε εσενα αυτο που κατηγορεις εμενα.

----------


## vgiozo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα κανω μαθημα, αλλα η εκφραση χρησιμοποιειται κανονικα. Αν σε ξενιζει, αυτο οφειλεται μαλλον στο οτι συμβαινει σε εσενα αυτο που κατηγορεις εμενα.


"Για την ιστορία" λέγεται, "για την καταγραφή" όχι...

----------


## psyxakias

Και στη βουλή γίνεται πανικός:
http://live.grnet.gr/parliament/light.html

----------


## Νικαετός

> Προϋπόθεση είναι να νικηθούν τα μονοπώλια πρώτα. Από τον λαό φυσικά (εκτός αυτών του 902).
> 
> Αυτό για τους ηλίθιους το καταλαβαίνω (εφόσον δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους τα μονοπώλια καλά να πάθουν) αλλά το συνένοχοι; Σε τι; Τώρα για τις μίζες από το φυσικό αέριο τι να πω. Δεν ξέρω που κολλάει. Κάποιο μονοπώλιο πάλι. Σίγουρα.


Χαίρομαι που με το χιούμορ αποδεικνύεις τουλάχιστον ότι δεν ανήκεις στην πρώτη κατηγορία. Δυστυχώς οι καταγγελίες αυτές (για το φυσικό αέριο) δεν είναι δικές μου αλλά ΟΛΩΝ των μεγάλων μέσων στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική που υποστηρίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε ΧΘΕΣ ακριβώς για τον λόγο αυτό. Να διασκεδασθεί το διεθνές χαστούκι από τις καταγγελίες της Γκαζπρομ, για το ναυάγιο της συμφωνίας. Λυπάμαι αλλά τα παράπονά σου όχι σε μένα, αλλά στο BBC και στο CNN. 

A, επί τη ευκαιρία ο τσαούσος (από το τσιάο Αντένα ντε) τρέχει να τα μαζέψει τώρα στους ξένους ανταποκριτές. Αυτά τα τυπάκια υπερασπίζεσαι...

----------


## 29gk

> "Για την ιστορία" λέγεται, "για την καταγραφή" όχι...




Off Topic


		Επιμενεις και παραθετεις αλλη εκφραση με αλλο νοημα. Σταματω εδω λεγοντας πως αυτην την εκφραση την χρησιμοποιω χρονια και την εχω δει και σε αλλους.

----------


## vgiozo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Επιμενεις και παραθετεις αλλη εκφραση με αλλο νοημα. Σταματω εδω λεγοντας πως αυτην την εκφραση την χρησιμοποιω χρονια και την εχω δει και σε αλλους.


αν την χρησιμοποιείς εσύ για χρόνια, τότε "χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά", ΛΟΛ

Τέλος πάντων, ας το αφήσουμε...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Απόσπασμα από την ανακοίνωση της ΝΔ:




> *Πρωτοφανές γεγονός για τη δημοκρατία* και την αντικειμενική ενημέρωση των πολιτών, αποτελεί η σημερινή απόφαση των δημοσιογραφικών συνδικαλιστικών οργανώσεων ΕΣΗΕΑ και ΠΟΕΣΥ, να απαγορεύουν το λόγο αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε στελέχη της Ν.Δ.


Ζω ένα σουρεαλισμό.  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης:




> Αδυναμία παρέμβασης στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ δήλωσε ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας Κάρολος Παπούλιας κατά τη συνάντησή του με τον επικεφαλής της κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Αλέξη Τσίπρα.


Είδατε η γλάστρα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MADx2

Τους κατακεραυνωσε ο Προεδρος ....
*Παπούλιας σε Τσίπρα: "Και η δική μου πίστη, είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση και δεν πιστεύω ότι η ενημέρωση του λαού μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.
Από την άλλη μεριά, οι δυνατότητες οι δικές μου για παρέμβαση, είναι περιορισμένες από το Σύνταγμα. Δεν μπορώ να αναπέμψω μια Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου, διότι δεν μου δίνει ευκαιρία το Σύνταγμα"*

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ναι ναι τους έκανε τα μούτρα κρέας.

----------


## patch

βάση του νομοσχεδίου ο σίμος ήταν υπάλληλος της ερτ άρα έχει προτεραιότητα στην νεριτ
δεν θελω μα, δεν θελω μα !

----------


## zoxir

Να ένας θεσμός που θα μπορούσε να καταργηθεί ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας.

----------


## yiapap

> Τους κατακεραυνωσε ο Προεδρος ....
> *Παπούλιας σε Τσίπρα: "Και η δική μου πίστη, είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση και δεν πιστεύω ότι η ενημέρωση του λαού μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.
> Από την άλλη μεριά, οι δυνατότητες οι δικές μου για παρέμβαση, είναι περιορισμένες από το Σύνταγμα. Δεν μπορώ να αναπέμψω μια Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου, διότι δεν μου δίνει ευκαιρία το Σύνταγμα"*


Το ίδιο Σύνταγμα που επιτρέπει το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης με "νομοθετικά" διατάγματα ή άλλο; Άνθρωποι πολύ μικρότεροι μεγάλων περιστάσεων.

----------


## patch

> Τους κατακεραυνωσε ο Προεδρος ....
> *Παπούλιας σε Τσίπρα: "Και η δική μου πίστη, είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση και δεν πιστεύω ότι η ενημέρωση του λαού μπορεί να γίνεται μόνο από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.
> Από την άλλη μεριά, οι δυνατότητες οι δικές μου για παρέμβαση, είναι περιορισμένες από το Σύνταγμα. Δεν μπορώ να αναπέμψω μια Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου, διότι δεν μου δίνει ευκαιρία το Σύνταγμα"*


ο πρόεδρος του πόλεμου ε ; τι λεεε ρε πρόεδρε
ατυχία, να θέλεις και να μην μπορείς
άτιμη δημοκρατία, άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους θάβεις

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ίδιο Σύνταγμα που επιτρέπει το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης με "νομοθετικά" διατάγματα ή άλλο; Άνθρωποι πολύ μικρότεροι μεγάλων περιστάσεων.

----------


## MADx2

> βάση του νομοσχεδίου ο σίμος ήταν υπάλληλος της ερτ άρα έχει προτεραιότητα στην νεριτ
> δεν θελω μα, δεν θελω μα !


Μα θα ειναι στα ικανα στελεχη που θα την στελεχώσουν χωρις ΑΣΕΠ φυσικά θα είναι όλες οι προσλήψεις

----------


## lunatic323

> Να ένας θεσμός που θα μπορούσε να καταργηθεί ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας.


ανετα,εκει να δεις λεφτα που θα γλιτωναμε.

----------


## zoxir

> ανετα,εκει να δεις λεφτα που θα γλιτωναμε.


Ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο ρεκόρ Guinness για την πιο ακριβή γλάστρα όλων το εποχών;

----------


## MADx2

Λίγα για τον πρόεδρο τους ετριξε την μασέλα του !

----------


## senkradvii

Ο Τράκης είναι ζόρικος ή απλά ξενέρωσε που δεν πήγε ο τελικός στον Αλαφούζο ή τους Βαρδινογιάννηδες;

----------


## nostra_fora

> Ο Τράκης είναι ζόρικος ή απλά ξενέρωσε που δεν πήγε ο τελικός στον Αλαφούζο ή τους Βαρδινογιάννηδες;


Ο Δημητρης λειτουργει αναλογα με το ποιο λεπτο δειχνουν οι λεπτοδεικτες.Δεν ειναι να τον παιρνεις στα σοβαρα για τιποτα.

----------


## SotSirx

Ερε τι εχουν να δουν τα ματια μας ακομα..... :Shocked:

----------


## MADx2

Μην ανησυχείτε θα μοιραστεί η πίτα των αθλητικών αφού θα έχει πληρώσει και το κράτος τις σχετικές ρήτρες.
Το CHL θα πάει προς MEGA , μπασκετ μάλλον ANT1 , η φορμουλα παίζεται

----------


## lunatic323

το μπασκετ λενε οτι το ζητησε ο σκαι και οχι ο αντ1

----------


## kover

> Η Θάτσερ είχε πόλεμο (Φώκλαντς) που προκάλεσε συσπείρωση σε αυτή παρόλο το μίσος των περισσοτέρων βρεταννών στο πρόσωπό της. Εικάζεις μήπως ότι θα έχουμε και εμείς κάποιας μορφής πολεμική σύραξη;


Όχι δε πάει εκεί η σκέψη μου (αν και ο Σαμαράς και ο Ερντογάν θα ήθελαν όσο ποτέ ένα θερμό επισόδειο διαρκείας αυτη τη περίοδο). Η σκληρή στάση του και το ξαφνικό άδειασμα έχει ικανοποιήσει πολύ κόσμο που ήθελε αίμα στο δημόσιο και θέλει και άλλο. Ειδικά το τυράκι της μείωσης του τέλους ΕΡΤ (που στη πραγματικότητα δε θα γίνει ποτέ) είναι βούτηρο στο ψωμί. "Κλείνω τους αδιαφανείς οραγνισμούς και σας δίνω πίσω και το αντίτοιμο που πληρώνατε". 

Το timming επίσης είναι ιδανικό. Πασοκ δημαρ στα τάρταρα, Τουρκία στις φλόγες, fail με τη ΔΕΠΑ (περνάει πλέον στα ψιλά), η Ελλάδα και επίσημα πλέον η πρώτη χώρα που ανεπτυγμένη έγινε αναπτυσόμενη (αυτό περνάει ακόμα πιό ψιλά) καμία μεγάλη αθλητική διοργάνωση καλοκαιρινή (mudial, olympics, euro) και μήνας Ιούνιος με χαλαρή διάθεση στη χώρα.

Παράλληλα κάτι που πέρασε στα πολύ ψιλά είναι πως στο μίνι φορολογικό μειώθηκε (καλώς) ο φόρος μερισμάτων από το 25% στο 10% και με ισχύη για τα παλαιότερα αδιανέμητα μερίσματα παλαιώτερων χρήσεων (ξέρεις πόσες εταιρείες θα ξεφορτώσουν μερίσματα το 2013, που είχαν τρομοκρατηθεί με το 25% του ΓΑΠ). Θάτσερισμός στο τετράγωνο και κλείσιμο του ματιού, όχι στους ΕΕ που τους εξόντωσε, αλλά στις ΑΕ και στις ΕΠΕ. Όπως και στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες οι εταιρείες ανεβοκατεβάζουν κυβερνήσεις όχι οι ΔΥ, το ίδιο θα συμβεί και εδώ για αυτό και προχτές έρξε 15! μονάδες το φόρο μερισμάτων την ίδια στιγμή που έχει εξοντώσει τα φυσικά πρόσωπα.


Ο τρόπος που έγινε η όλη διαδικασία θα κουκουλωθεί και θα στρογγυλέψει (ήδη εμφάνισαν την επόμενη ΕΡΤ). Δεν υπήρχαν επιλογές, δε γινόταν αλλοιώς, η διαπλοκή στην ΕΡΤ ήταν εκτός ελέγχου, άπειρα θα ειπωθούν και πολλά από αυτά είναι και σωστά - δεδομένου της πολιτικής που του επιβάλεται και την αποδέχεται.

Ο Σαμαράς παίζει το χαρτί Θάτσερ με ανοιχτά όλα τα μέτωπα ταυτόχρονα, αυταρχικά, σιδηρά και αντιδημοκρατικά, δίνοντας παράλληλα ελπίδα στις εταιρείες πως θα μειωθεί και άλλο η φορολογία τους (ήδη μειώθηκε και υπάρχει δέσμευση για 5 % μείωση των εργοδοτικών εισφορών) και με δεμένους χειροπόδαρα όλους τους συμμάχους του και εν δυνάμει αντιπάλους του (Πασοκ-Δημαρ). Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω πως ο Συριζα σήμερα είναι εν δυνάμει κυβέρνηση και είναι δεδομένο πως η ΧΑ θα συνεργαστεί με τον Σαμαρά στην επόμενη κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας.

Αυτά όλα ΑΝ γίνουν εκλογές, γιατί ο Βενιζέλος και Κουβέλης προτιμούν μιά καρέκλα έστω και ξεβρακωμένοι από παντού παρά καμία καρέκλα.

Αν του βγει του Σαμαρά η ζαριά ετοιμαστείτε να δούμε πράγματα και θαύματα (αναλόγως από ποιά οπτική τα βλέπει ο κάθε ένας).

----------


## ZORO

Δείτε το ΕΤ-3

----------


## dhmk

> Eχεις δικηο. Εξαλλου το ειπε και ο σουλτανος, συγνωμη ο Τουρκος πρωθυπουργος. Εκλογες γινονται καθε 4 χρονια, στο ενδιαμεσο σκασμος !!
> 
> Για την καταγραφη, το ΣΤΕ δεν εχει καμια αρμοδιοτητα στα της Βουλης. Μονον ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας.



Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά σου ήταν για την συνταγματικότητα. Αυτό δεν κοπανάς κάθε δυο και κάτι. Φαντάζεσαι τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας να κάνει συνταγματικό έλεγχο σε νόμους κτλ; Δεν νομίζεις ότι αυτό απαιτεί νομικούς; Π.χ. του ΣΤΕ. Από όσο γνωρίζω το ΣΤΕ έχει ήδη αποφανθεί για το μνημόνιο.

Για την καταγραφή.

----------


## SotSirx

http://www.trelokouneli.gr/afti-ine-i-nea-ert/

Να τονισω ενα σημειο της ειδησης "ήδη έχει γίνει η επιλογή ατόμων εγνωσμένου κύρους για τη στελέχωσή του"...Νuff said

----------


## lunatic323

γιατι περιμενες οτι θα πανε ολοι με ασεπ?αξιοκρατικες διαδικασιες?ΧΑ!XA!XA!

----------


## dhmk

> Χαίρομαι που με το χιούμορ αποδεικνύεις τουλάχιστον ότι δεν ανήκεις στην πρώτη κατηγορία. Δυστυχώς οι καταγγελίες αυτές (για το φυσικό αέριο) δεν είναι δικές μου αλλά ΟΛΩΝ των μεγάλων μέσων στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική που υποστηρίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε ΧΘΕΣ ακριβώς για τον λόγο αυτό. Να διασκεδασθεί το διεθνές χαστούκι από τις καταγγελίες της Γκαζπρομ, για το ναυάγιο της συμφωνίας. Λυπάμαι αλλά τα παράπονά σου όχι σε μένα, αλλά στο BBC και στο CNN. 
> 
> A, επί τη ευκαιρία ο τσαούσος (από το τσιάο Αντένα ντε) τρέχει να τα μαζέψει τώρα στους ξένους ανταποκριτές. Αυτά τα τυπάκια υπερασπίζεσαι...


Εγώ θεωρώ απίθανο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ να ήταν μια ξαφνική απόφαση. Είναι πολύ σοβαρή απόφαση για να είναι κάτι τέτοιο. Έχει υπάρξει προετοιμασία. Εξέθεσα την άποψή μου που θεωρώ πιο πιθανή και σχετική με την μνημονιακή υποχρέωση απολύσεων. Αντίθετα τα περί Gazprom ήταν σίγουρα κεραυνός εν αιθρία. Δεν το περίμεναν και ενδεχομένως να ήθελαν την επιτυχημένη αποκρατικοποίηση να την συνδυάσουν με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Αλλά δεν τους βγήκε. Και έμειναν με το ένα σκέλος. What about that?

----------


## Νικαετός

> γιατι περιμενες οτι θα πανε ολοι με ασεπ?αξιοκρατικες διαδικασιες?ΧΑ!XA!XA!


Το πιστεύει ακράδαντα ο dhmk.  :Twisted Evil: 

Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο Λιάτσος και ο τσαούσος για την εξυγίανση της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## 29gk

> Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά σου ήταν για την συνταγματικότητα. Αυτό δεν κοπανάς κάθε δυο και κάτι. Φαντάζεσαι τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας να κάνει συνταγματικό έλεγχο σε νόμους κτλ; Δεν νομίζεις ότι αυτό απαιτεί νομικούς; Π.χ. του ΣΤΕ. Από όσο γνωρίζω το ΣΤΕ έχει ήδη αποφανθεί για το μνημόνιο.
> 
> Για την καταγραφή.


Αλλα πραγματα λες εσυ και αλλα σου λεω εγω. Τα οποια, τα δευτερα τα συριζαιικα δικα μου δηλαδη, υπαρχουν στα παλια βιβλια της αγωγης του πολιτη, της πεμπτης δημοτικου αν δεν απατωμαι. Καθως ειμαι μεν τελειοφοιτος δημοτικου αλλα πανε και 2-3 χρονια που το τελειωσα και τα εχω και φρεσκα. Μπορεις ανετα και αβιαστα να ανατρεξεις εκει λοιπον.

----------


## Νικαετός

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι πάμε για εκλογές ή τουλάχιστον αυτό επιθυμεί η ΝΔ. Θα δείξει συντομότατα.

----------


## senkradvii

NΕΡΙΤ η νέα ΕΡΤ.

----------


## Wonderland

Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανείς το network streaming URL της ζωντανής μετάδοσης της ΕΡΤ; Δηλαδή όχι το link κάποιας ιστοσελίδας που το αναμεταδίδει, αλλά το direct link.

----------


## senkradvii

Δες ert.gr ή μέσω zougla live.

----------


## ZORO

> Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανείς το network streaming URL της ζωντανής μετάδοσης της ΕΡΤ; Δηλαδή όχι το link κάποιας ιστοσελίδας που το αναμεταδίδει, αλλά το direct link.


Για Αθήνα, σύμφωνα με την ΕΡΤ, εκπέμπει και αναλογικά από το κανάλι 11, από Πάρνηθα

----------


## Wonderland

Ευχαριστώ, όπως ανέφερα ψάχνω direct link για να το δώσω σε δορυφορικό δέκτη για άμεση πρόσβαση. Θα βοηθούσε ίσως κάποιο πρόγραμμα τύπου URL Snooper.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Χαίρομαι που με το χιούμορ αποδεικνύεις τουλάχιστον ότι δεν ανήκεις στην πρώτη κατηγορία. Δυστυχώς οι καταγγελίες αυτές (για το φυσικό αέριο) δεν είναι δικές μου αλλά ΟΛΩΝ των μεγάλων μέσων στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική που υποστηρίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε ΧΘΕΣ ακριβώς για τον λόγο αυτό. *Να διασκεδασθεί το διεθνές χαστούκι από τις καταγγελίες της Γκαζπρομ*, για το ναυάγιο της συμφωνίας. Λυπάμαι αλλά τα παράπονά σου όχι σε μένα, αλλά στο BBC και στο CNN. 
> 
> A, επί τη ευκαιρία ο τσαούσος (από το τσιάο Αντένα ντε) τρέχει να τα μαζέψει τώρα στους ξένους ανταποκριτές. Αυτά τα τυπάκια υπερασπίζεσαι...


δώσε τα λινκς όλων των μεγάλων μέσων στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική που υποστηρίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε λόγω failed deal with Gasprom
εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι,

πιο χαστούκι;
το ότι δεν επιτρέψαμε να μας πουλάει το ΦΑ κατά 30% πιο ακριβά από ότι το πουλάει στην Γερμανία;
το θεωρείς εσύ χαστούκι;

----------


## patch

βλέποντας βουλή νομίζω ότι ο σαμαράς επανέλαβε αυτό που ξέρει καλά
να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση
η ντόρα δεν το θέλει δεν το θέλει δεν το θέλει

----------


## MADx2

Παιζονται πολλά περισσότερα από πίσω .
Οι αναφορές του ΔΝΤ για λάθη και οτι δεν βγαίνει το πρόγραμμα , η εμφάνιση των γερμανικών αποζημιώσεων κτλ.
Πιστεύω ότι ισως να οδηγούμαστε σιγά -σιγά εκτός ευρώ αφού γίνει και ενας συμψηφισμός χρωστούμενων, ενδεχομένως για αυτό να αποχώρησε και  η Gazprom .

----------


## BLuE_PaNtHeR

> NΕΡΙΤ η νέα ΕΡΤ.


XA! XA ! ΝΕΡΙΤ Ε? έλεος δλδ θα χουμε ΝΕΡΙΤ1 ,ΝΕΡΙΤ2, ΝΕΡΙΤ HD.

----------


## thiseas.GP

κάπου άκουσα ότι στην Νεα ΕΡΤ θα προσλάβουν 800 άτομα με νέες όμως συμβάσεις.

----------


## alekan

Φτιάξε χαρτιά Θησέα, μη χαθείς, είσαι κελεπούρι.

- - - Updated - - -

Πολύ καλό κείμενο.

Δεν πάει στο διάολο και η ΕΡΤ;

----------


## senkradvii

Δεν έλεγα τίποτα άλλο; Τελικά στον ΣΚΑΙ ο τελικός..  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα κανω μαθημα, αλλα η εκφραση χρησιμοποιειται κανονικα. Αν σε ξενιζει, αυτο οφειλεται μαλλον στο οτι συμβαινει σε εσενα αυτο που κατηγορεις εμενα.


Για την ιστορία είναι η μόνη και σωστή έκφραση.

Το για την καταγραφή, είναι κάκιστος ΡΑΜισμός, δικής σου επινόησης.

----------


## hemlock

> λες βλακείες
> εγώ δεν ξέρω από media


Ε να σε βάλουν στην πύλη με 3Κ ?

----------


## WAntilles

> Χαίρομαι που με το χιούμορ αποδεικνύεις τουλάχιστον ότι δεν ανήκεις στην πρώτη κατηγορία. Δυστυχώς οι καταγγελίες αυτές (για το φυσικό αέριο) δεν είναι δικές μου αλλά ΟΛΩΝ των μεγάλων μέσων στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική που υποστηρίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε ΧΘΕΣ ακριβώς για τον λόγο αυτό. Να διασκεδασθεί το διεθνές χαστούκι από τις καταγγελίες της Γκαζπρομ, για το ναυάγιο της συμφωνίας. Λυπάμαι αλλά τα παράπονά σου όχι σε μένα, αλλά στο BBC και στο CNN.


Α λοιπόν, επειδή έγινε κάτι αυτονόητο και σωστό, για λάθος/υποχθόνιο/μοχθηρό σκοπό/ατζέντα, να μην γίνει, να το πάρουμε πίσω, ε;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ε να σε βάλουν στην πύλη με 3Κ ?


αυτά τελειώσαν,

----------


## kontinos

> Α λοιπόν, επειδή έγινε κάτι αυτονόητο και σωστό, για λάθος/υποχθόνιο/μοχθηρό σκοπό/ατζέντα, να μην γίνει, να το πάρουμε πίσω, ε;


Και γιατι ειναι σωστο και αυτονοητο?

----------


## yiapap

> Α λοιπόν, επειδή έγινε κάτι αυτονόητο και σωστό, για λάθος/υποχθόνιο/μοχθηρό σκοπό/ατζέντα, να μην γίνει, να το πάρουμε πίσω, ε;


Ποιό ήταν το σωστό; 
Αυτό που έγινε ήταν ότι *έπαψε να εκπέμπει η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση ΚΑΙ (logical AND) διαλύθηκε η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.*
Συνεχίζεις μαζί με τη ΝΔ και τη ΧΑ να ΜΗ βρίσκεις κάτι λάθος στην παραπάνω πρόταση;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Φτιάξε χαρτιά Θησέα, μη χαθείς, είσαι κελεπούρι.




εσύ είσαι μεγαλύτερο

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιό ήταν το σωστό; 
> Αυτό που έγινε ήταν ότι *έπαψε να εκπέμπει η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση ΚΑΙ (logical AND) διαλύθηκε η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.*
> Συνεχίζεις μαζί με τη ΝΔ και τη ΧΑ να ΜΗ βρίσκεις κάτι λάθος στην παραπάνω πρόταση;


το logical AND είναι λάθος σε αυτόν τον συλλογισμό,

η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ δεν υπάρχει πιά, η ίδια η εταιρία διαλύθηκε, δημιουργήθηκε μια καινούργια και θα προσλάβει 800 από τους απολυμένους, όσους ακριβώς χρειάζεται, έτσι λένε

----------


## mpetou

ερωτηση απο δικη θα περασουνε αυτοι που χαριζουνε δημοσια και ιδιωτικη περιουσια για να παρουνε 10% μιζα κατω απο το τραπεζι δηλαδη τη δεη το νερο τα σπιτια μας τα χωραφια μας κτλπ  ?
Και αν περασουνε τι ποινη θα φανε ? Θα θα εχει κρεμαλα ή καποια ποινη που θα τους εξαναγκασει να επιστρεψουνε πισω αυτα που κλεψανε ?

Αν περασει αυτο δεν θα παρουνε μετα τα σπιτια μας τα χωραφια τα νοσοκομεια τη δεη το νερο εχοντας το δεδικασμενο οτι δεν κουνιετε φυλο ?

Εγω προσωπικα θα ψηφισω το μονο κομα που θα επαναφερει τη θανατικη ποινη ως εκβιασμο για τους κλεφτες να επιστρεψουνε τα κλεμενα
αν το κανει αυτο καποιο κομα...

----------


## kontinos

Γιατι τζαμπα χαιρεστε, 
Απο τον συνδεσμο στο πρωτοθεμα, 

Αρθρο 6,
2. Πόροι της ΝΕΡΙΤ-Α.Ε. είναι: 
α. Έσοδα από ανταποδοτικό τέλος, ως αντιστάθμισμα για την εκπλήρωση του στόχου της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας.

----------


## -21grams

Off Topic





> «Για την ιστορία» είναι η μόνη και σωστή έκφραση.
> Το «για την καταγραφή», είναι κάκιστος RAMισμός, δικής σου επινόησης.


*+1*



Κατά τα άλλα, το όλο θέμα συνοψίζεται στην φράση «Μαζί με τα ξερά, καίγονται και τα χλωρά».
Το μόνο που δεν γνωρίζουμε με ακρίβεια (γιατί κυκλοφορούν διάφορες λίστες με τις «αμοιβές» -μέρους- του προσωπικού της ΕΡΤ) είναι η αναλογία ξερών/χλωρών.

Η απόφαση της Κυβέρνησης -ακόμα και αν είναι (;) νομότυπη- προσβάλλει κάθε έννοια Δημοκρατίας.
Αν ήθελαν θα μπορούσαν να απαλλαγούν από τους αργόμισθους/διπλοθεσίτες/κατ' ευφημισμόν εργαζομένους/πλεονάζον έμψυχο δυναμικό κλπ, επιτυγχάνοντας την περίφημη «ανταγωνιστικότητα» και κατευνάζοντας παράλληλα την οργή του δοκιμαζόμενου λαού.
Προτίμησαν να κατεβάσουν τα παντελόνια ουσιαστικά αποδεχόμενοι τον ρόλο μαριονέτας.

Μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρουν και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ που δεν κατήγγειλαν/προσπάθησαν να αποβάλλουν τους υπέρογκα αμειβόμενους «συναδέλφους» τους (οι λίστες που λέγαμε παραπάνω)
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι περιθώρια είχαν και τι επιπτώσεις θα είχε στην εργασία τους...

----------


## yiapap

> το logical AND είναι λάθος σε αυτόν τον συλλογισμό,
> 
> η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ δεν υπάρχει πιά, η ίδια η εταιρία διαλύθηκε, δημιουργήθηκε μια καινούργια και θα προσλάβει 800 από τους απολυμένους, όσους ακριβώς χρειάζεται, έτσι λένε


Δημιουργήθηκε καινούργια; Έχεις το ΦΕΚ; Αν ανοιξω τώρα την TV μου θα δω τη ΝΕΡΙΤ;
*ΟΧΙ!*
Φυσικά και ισχύει το AND. Η Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ. Αν δεν με πιστευεις ανοιξε το ραδιόφωνο, ή την τηλεόρασή σου.

----------


## mpetou

παω στο www.ert.gr/webtv και μου βγαζει αυτο




> An error occurred while processing your request.
> 
> Reference #97.392bcdd4.1371040117.15351968


Δεν μπορω να δω online

----------


## ZORO

Πάνε στο www.ert.gr

Η αν θέλεις να το δεις σε μεγαλύτερο παράθυρο άνοιξε το notepad επικόλλησε το παρακάτω



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<header>
<title> ert live </title>
<meta charset="greek" />
</header>

<body>

<iframe src="http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net.html" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" width="800" height="450"></iframe>

</body>
</html>
```

Σώσε το σαν ert.html ή κάτι.html ότι θέλεις εσύ και μετά άνοιξέ το με κάποιον browser. Αν σου βγάλει προειδοποίηση, επέτρεψε το φόρτωμα περιεχομένου. Το width και το height μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις αν θέλεις, αλλά κράτα τις αναλογίες.

----------


## Νικαετός

> δώσε τα λινκς όλων των μεγάλων μέσων στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική που υποστηρίζουν ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε λόγω failed deal with Gasprom
> εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι,
> 
> πιο χαστούκι;
> το ότι δεν επιτρέψαμε να μας πουλάει το ΦΑ κατά 30% πιο ακριβά από ότι το πουλάει στην Γερμανία;
> το θεωρείς εσύ χαστούκι;


Δεν κατάλαβες. Συνεχίζει να μας το πουλάει. Αύτό δεν άλλαξε. 

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, ψάξε λίγο θα τα βρεις.

----------


## alekan

> Ναι, η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι όπως την θέλω, ούτε όπως την θέλουν οι Έλληνες. Αλλά μόνο εκεί μπορείς να δεις μια άλλη Ελλάδα. Τα ελληνικά χωριά, το τι γίνεται στον κόσμο, ή αυτό που δεν δείχνει η ιδιωτική τηλεόραση. Μόνο στην ΕΡΤ μπορείς να δεις Αυγερόπουλο, «Κουτί της Πανδώρας», εκπομπές που δείχνουν τι συμβαίνει σε αυτό τον πλανήτη. Αλλιώς κινδυνεύεις να πιστέψεις πως η Ελλάδα είναι ηλίθια, ξανθιά και το επίθετό της είναι Μπόμπολας.
> Δίπλα σε όλα αυτά βεβαίως υπάρχει και η εμετική ιδεοληψία τους που γίνεται προδοσία. Δεν θέλουν τίποτα Δημόσιο. Οι επικοινωνίες, η ενέργεια, η ενημέρωση, οι πόροι, όλοι οι νευραλγικοί τομείς ιδιωτικοποιούνται από αυτούς που κατά τα άλλα εμφανίζονται πατριώτες. Και το επιχείρημά τους είναι πως το Δημόσιο, αυτό που έφτιαξαν, είναι ένα τέρας. Αλλά δεν θέλουν να το αλλάξουν. Ο πολύς κύριος Κεδίκογλου που ανακοίνωσε την νέα αξιοκρατική ΕΡΤ, προσέλαβε για υπεύθυνη επικοινωνίας της ΕΡΤ, μια κυρία με προϋπηρεσία στο ράδιο Αλιβέρι και σε ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα της Εύβοιας. Μαζί με αυτή μερικές δεκάδες συμβούλους και «ειδικούς» δημοσιογράφους. Αυτός που παραπονιέται σήμερα για τους υπεράριθμους.
> 
> Το ελληνικό Δημόσιο σε λίγο δεν θα έχει τίποτα. Τα σχολεία θα γίνουν ιδιωτικά. Τα νοσοκομεία επίσης γιατί τα Δημόσια τα αφήνουν να πεθάνουν. Οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ θα δοθούν στη νέα γενιά καναλαρχών που είναι φιλική προς το περιβάλλον τους, όπως και το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ που αξίζει δισεκατομμύρια.
> 
> Οι ίδιοι βεβαίως θα μπορούν να πανε στα ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία, να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους στα ιδιωτικά σχολεία και να απολαμβάνουν την προώθησή τους, από τους καναλάρχες που εξυπηρέτησαν. Αν όλο αυτό είναι σύγχρονο κράτος και όχι βαρβάρων, τότε δώστε την ΕΡΤ στον Άδωνι να κάνει τις τηλεπωλήσεις του μην τρέχει σε ξένα μαγαζιά. Δέκα κιλά βιβλία 2 ευρώ. Τέτοια Ελλάδα θέλουν.


http://www.koutipandoras.gr/37819/%C...%B6%CE%AE.html

----------


## Νικαετός

> Α λοιπόν, επειδή έγινε κάτι αυτονόητο και σωστό, για λάθος/υποχθόνιο/μοχθηρό σκοπό/ατζέντα, να μην γίνει, να το πάρουμε πίσω, ε;


Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ να πουλάει κατά 30% ακριβότερα. Με λίγα λόγια "έδωσε" τις κυβερνήσεις ότι πλήρωναν 30% ακριβότερα για να τα παίρνει γνωστός επιχειρηματικός όμιλος (ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση με την προσφορά για τη ΔΕΠΑ). 

Η κυβέρνηση για να μη συζητηθεί όλο αυτό, μας έδωσε θέμα να ασχολούμαστε με την ΕΡΤ. (Έτσι λέει η Ρεπούμπλικα, το BBC κλπ). Πιο αναλυτικά δεν μπορώ να το πω.

----------


## yiapap

> παω στο www.ert.gr/webtv και μου βγαζει αυτο
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορω να δω online


Άμα έχεις απενεργοποιήσει τα πάντα κι έχεις τα privacy settings στο βαθύ κόκκινο, τι περιμένεις;  :Laughing:

----------


## WAntilles

> Προφανώς δεν κατάλαβες. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ να πουλάει κατά 30% ακριβότερα. Με λίγα λόγια "έδωσε" τις κυβερνήσεις ότι πλήρωναν 30% ακριβότερα για να τα παίρνει γνωστός επιχειρηματικός όμιλος (ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση με την προσφορά για τη ΔΕΠΑ). 
> 
> Η κυβέρνηση για να μη συζητηθεί όλο αυτό, μας έδωσε θέμα να ασχολούμαστε με την ΕΡΤ. (Έτσι λέει η Ρεπούμπλικα, το BBC κλπ). Πιο αναλυτικά δεν μπορώ να το πω.


Πολύ καλά κατάλαβα. Για την ΕΡΤ μιλάω.

Επειδή λοιπόν έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, όπως όφειλε, για λόγους όμως "κακού" σκοπού-ατζέντας, να το πάρουμε πίσω το σωστό (κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ) που έγινε, ε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατά τα άλλα, το όλο θέμα συνοψίζεται στην φράση «Μαζί με τα ξερά, καίγονται και τα χλωρά».
> Το μόνο που δεν γνωρίζουμε με ακρίβεια (γιατί κυκλοφορούν διάφορες λίστες με τις «αμοιβές» -μέρους- του προσωπικού της ΕΡΤ) είναι η αναλογία ξερών/χλωρών.


Πράγματι.

Αλλά 39 χρόνια τώρα, από τη μεταπολίτευση και μετά, ουδέποτε αγγίχθηκαν-πειράχθηκαν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, εκ των οποίων μία μικρή μειονότητα είναι "χλωρά", και μακράν οι περισσότεροι είναι "ξερά".

----------


## yiapap

> Επειδή λοιπόν έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, όπως όφειλε, για λόγους όμως "κακού" σκοπού-ατζέντας, να το πάρουμε πίσω το σωστό (κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ) που έγινε, ε;


Το ότι μαζί με την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ έκλεισε η Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση το κάνεις ρολάκι ε; Επιλεκτική ανάγνωση, κρίση και αναπαραγωγή. Όπως αρμόζει σε ένα χρησαβγωπουλο.

----------


## MADx2

o Wan δεν ανησυχεί η Ανθή Σαλ θα είναι στην ΝΕΡΙΤ και θα τα λέει νεράκι  :Razz: .
Επίσης όλα τα άξια στελέχη της δημοσιογραφίας που στηρίζουν το μνημόνιο

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δεν κατάλαβες. Συνεχίζει να μας το πουλάει. Αύτό δεν άλλαξε. 
> 
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, ψάξε λίγο θα τα βρεις.


κάποτε όλα τα στραβά σταματάνε, ακόμα και για τους "μεγάλους"
συνεχίζει να πουλάει γιατί υπάρχουν συμφωνίες που υπέγραψαν άλλοι στο παρελθόν
αλλά δεν είναι ο αποκλειστικός προμηθευτής μας οπότε ναι μεν έχουν υλική ζημιά αλλά δεν εξαρτώμεθα όπως θα συνέβαινε άμα είχε γίνει το deal



σχετικά με το BBC και CNN δεν έχω βρει τίποτα από αυτά που λες και δεν έχει και νόημα να το έχουν πει και συνήθως αυτά τα ΜΜΕ δεν καταφεύγουν σε σκανδαλολογία.
επίσης γιατί να το πουν αφού το failed deal with Gasprom συμφέρει και εξυπηρετεί τα γεωπολιτικά σχέδια της Δύσης
αρα δυσπιστώ πλήρως για τα report που λες.

----------


## kontinos

> Πολύ καλά κατάλαβα. Για την ΕΡΤ μιλάω.
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, όπως όφειλε, για λόγους όμως "κακού" σκοπού-ατζέντας, να το πάρουμε πίσω το σωστό (κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ) που έγινε, ε;
> - - - Updated - - -
> Πράγματι.
> Αλλά 39 χρόνια τώρα, από τη μεταπολίτευση και μετά, ουδέποτε αγγίχθηκαν-πειράχθηκαν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, εκ των οποίων μία μικρή μειονότητα είναι "χλωρά", και μακράν οι περισσότεροι είναι "ξερά".


Στο πρωτο σκελος, αρκει να αιτιολογησεις γιατι ειναι σωστο για να σε παρει κανεις σοβαρα.
Στο δευτερο σκελος, κανεις μια εικασια, κι εδω αρκει να αιτιολογησεις για να σε παρει κανεις στα σοβαρα.
Αλλιως οπως σου 'χω ξαναπει, οθονες και ssd, ασε τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το ότι μαζί με την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ έκλεισε η Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση το κάνεις ρολάκι ε;


Μια δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, η οποία πόσα έσοδα είχε κάθε χρόνο, καί από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, αλλά καί ετσιθελικά από τους πολίτες, μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ;

Πάρε αυτό το συνολικό ποσό, και:
- διαίρεσέ το με τον αριθμό εργαζομένων

Το ποσό αυτό που θα βρεις, αλλά και το αρχικό ποσό, κάνε σύγκριση-αναγωγή με κρατικές δημόσιες ραδιοτηλεοράσεις άλλων χωρών - όπου έχεις διαφορετικό πληθυσμό, θα κάνεις αναγωγή στην ίδια πληθυσμιακή βάση.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεις ότι εδώ σπαταλώνται τάξεις μεγέθους περισσότερα €, ανά εργαζόμενο (παρά το γεγονός ότι εδώ θα έχεις και λιγότερους ανηγμένους ανά κάτοικο εργαζόμενους), ή ανά κάτοικο.

----------


## mpetou

> Πάνε στο www.ert.gr
> 
> Η αν θέλεις να το δεις σε μεγαλύτερο παράθυρο άνοιξε το notepad επικόλλησε το παρακάτω
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <!DOCTYPE HTML>
> <html>
> ...


συνεχιζει εδω και ωρες το ιδιο error μηπως τελικα μας εκοψε ο ΠΟΤΕ ?

----------


## yiapap

> Μια δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, η οποία πόσα έσοδα είχε κάθε χρόνο, καί από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, αλλά καί ετσιθελικά από τους πολίτες, μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ;
> 
> Πάρε αυτό το συνολικό ποσό, και:
> - διαίρεσέ το με τον αριθμό εργαζομένων
> 
> Το ποσό αυτό που θα βρεις, αλλά και το αρχικό ποσό, κάνε σύγκριση-αναγωγή με κρατικές δημόσιες ραδιοτηλεοράσεις άλλων χωρών - όπου έχεις διαφορετικό πληθυσμό, θα κάνεις αναγωγή στην ίδια πληθυσμιακή βάση.
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεις ότι εδώ σπαταλώνται τάξεις μεγέθους περισσότερα €, ανά εργαζόμενο (παρά το γεγονός ότι εδώ θα έχεις και λιγότερους ανηγμένους ανά κάτοικο εργαζόμενους), ή ανά κάτοικο.


Συνεχίζεις να απαντάς για την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. κωφεύοντας. Για τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση που διακόπηκε θα πεις κάτι;
<edit>
Πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να γίνει στην ΕΡΤ ότι έγινε στο BBC και η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση να συνέχιζε τις εκπομπές της;
Πιστεύεις ότι αν οι κυβερνώντες ξεκινούσαν τη δημιουργία της ΝΕΡΙΤ χωρίς να στείλουν τα ΜΑΤ χθες θα βρισκόταν πολλοί να υπερασπιστούν την κακιά και διεφθαρμένη ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.; Πιστευεις ότι θα μαζευονταν τόσος κόσμος;
Αν δεν το πιστευεις, γιατί νομίζεις ότι προχώρησαν σε τέτοια κίνηση...
Ακούγονται διάφορα περί Gasprom, συνδικαλιστών, αποχώρησης και εκλογών κτλ.
Να σου πω την άποψή μου, επειδή έχω μια εγγενή αντιπάθεια στις θεωρίες συνομωσίας;
Το έκαναν επειδή... *ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ!*

----------


## xouzoura

είναι που χάνουμε το δάσος και κοιταμε το κ@λ@δάχτυλο για ακομα μια φορά...

Δεν διαφωνώ και εγώ ότι αρκετοί δημόσιοι ( ή κρατικοί κατα τον κ. Κεδίκογλου) και μη νόμιμα διορισμένοι υπάλληλοι παίρνουν πολλά πολλά χρήματα. Μειώσεις μισθών (όχι τυφλά και οριζόντια), αποχωρίσεις συμβασιούχων και απολύσεις μετά από αξιοκρατική (ή μήπως επειδή το -κρατική τελευταία ακούγεται άσχημο να πώ αξιοδημόσια) αξιολόγηση για εμένα δεν αποτελούν red lines. 
Δεν διαφωνώ, επίσης, όσον αφορά στον χαρακτηρισμό "σπάταλη" ερτ. 

Όμως, ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα μιας πολύχρονης πολιτικής αντιμετώπισης, από τις εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις, και όχι οι βαθιές αιτίες του κακού. Εάν δεν γίνουν μεταρρυθμίσεις όχι  στο κλείσιμο οργανισμών, αλλά στον τρόπο διοίκησης και ελέγχου των οργανισμών (ποιοι άραγε είναι υπεύθυνοι για τον τρόπο διοίκησης και για τον έλεγχο?) τότε το πιθανότερο είναι οργανισμοί να κλείνουν και να ανοίγουν 10 - 15 φορές το χρόνο (στο μοτίβο της λύσης που επιλέχθηκε για την ερτ), καθώς θα παραμένουν σπάταλοι και προβληματικοί.  Είναι θλιβερός ο τρόπος που προσπαθούν να μετατρέψουν σε θύτες τα θύματα μιας πελατειακής πολιτικής και να αποποιηθούν τις ευθύνες τους και την ανικανότητα διοίκησης και ελέγχου (μιλάω για ανικατότητα και όχι για σκοπιμότητα...). Άλλωστε, δεν έχω πειστεί ότι τα δικά τους τα παιδιά δεν θα βρεθούν (και) στην νεα ΕΡΤ, ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται.   

Ας μην αναφέρω στην παρούσα φάση το γεγονός ότι κάποια από τα κανάλια και τους ραδιοσταθμούς ήταν μία όαση για τα αυτιά και τα μάτια μας. Επίσης, ας μην αναφερθώ στον "άκομψο" τρόπο με τον οποίο έγινε η όλη διαδικασία, την απίστευτη στάση των καναλιών, και την εκμετάλλευση της ιστορίας από τον εκάστοτε πολιτικάντζη

----------


## kontinos

> Μια δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, η οποία πόσα έσοδα είχε κάθε χρόνο, καί από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, αλλά καί ετσιθελικά από τους πολίτες, μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ;
> 
> Πάρε αυτό το συνολικό ποσό, και:
> - διαίρεσέ το με τον αριθμό εργαζομένων
> 
> Το ποσό αυτό που θα βρεις, αλλά και το αρχικό ποσό, κάνε σύγκριση-αναγωγή με κρατικές δημόσιες ραδιοτηλεοράσεις άλλων χωρών - όπου έχεις διαφορετικό πληθυσμό, θα κάνεις αναγωγή στην ίδια πληθυσμιακή βάση.
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεις ότι εδώ σπαταλώνται τάξεις μεγέθους περισσότερα €, ανά εργαζόμενο (παρά το γεγονός ότι εδώ θα έχεις και λιγότερους ανηγμένους ανά κάτοικο εργαζόμενους), ή ανά κάτοικο.


Το ιδιο μπορεις να πεις για πολεοδομιες, εφοριες, νοσοκομεια, σχολεια, υπουργεια κτλ. Να κλεισουν τωρα λοιπον και τα λεμε με γιατρους και εφοριακους σε 3 μηνες?
edit: Ειναι απαραδεκτο να μιλαμε για κοστος/σπαταλη ανα εργαζομενο. Αν θες να μιλησεις σοβαρα πρεπει να δεις και τη διασπορα του κατανεμημενου ποσου.

----------


## mpetou

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net.html  ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ERROR




> An error occurred while processing your request.
> 
> Reference #97.392bcdd4.1371042606.157bbcbc


ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΟΨΕ Ο ΟΤΕ ?
ΕΣΕΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ?



```
$ HEAD http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net.html
200 OK
Connection: close
Date: Wed, 12 Jun 2013 13:13:53 GMT
Via: 1.1 varnish
Age: 230
Server: cloudflare-nginx
Content-Type: text/html
Last-Modified: Wed, 12 Jun 2013 12:04:32 GMT
CF-RAY: 7d6cd08ad030473
Client-Date: Wed, 12 Jun 2013 13:13:53 GMT
Client-Peer: 141.101.126.253:80
Client-Response-Num: 1
Set-Cookie: __cfduid=d43e87348454e0d2eebeeebb9605091031371042832; expires=Mon, 23-Dec-2019 23:50:00 GMT; path=/; domain=.ert.gr
X-Varnish: 1931027627 1931016981

$ dig www.ert.gr

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> www.ert.gr
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 31525
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 3, AUTHORITY: 13, ADDITIONAL: 11

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.ert.gr.                    IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.ert.gr.             88      IN      CNAME   ert.gr.
ert.gr.                 258     IN      A       141.101.125.253
ert.gr.                 258     IN      A       141.101.126.253

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.                       113120  IN      NS      g.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      k.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      m.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      a.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      h.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      l.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      i.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      f.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      j.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      c.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      d.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      e.root-servers.net.
.                       113120  IN      NS      b.root-servers.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
a.root-servers.net.     113122  IN      A       198.41.0.4
a.root-servers.net.     113122  IN      AAAA    2001:503:ba3e::2:30
b.root-servers.net.     113122  IN      A       192.228.79.201
c.root-servers.net.     113122  IN      A       192.33.4.12
d.root-servers.net.     129941  IN      A       199.7.91.13
d.root-servers.net.     116169  IN      AAAA    2001:500:2d::d
e.root-servers.net.     115821  IN      A       192.203.230.10
f.root-servers.net.     115638  IN      A       192.5.5.241
f.root-servers.net.     113480  IN      AAAA    2001:500:2f::f
g.root-servers.net.     157282  IN      A       192.112.36.4
h.root-servers.net.     113476  IN      A       128.63.2.53

;; Query time: 2 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.0.2#53(192.168.0.2)
;; WHEN: Wed Jun 12 16:14:22 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 497
```

----------


## kontinos

Με 4νετ δουλευει αλλα με διακοπες στο sream.

----------


## patch

δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια γιατί είναι απο τρομακτικό αλλά ο σίμος σπούδασε με λεφτά της ερτ

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2012/03/quiz-o.html

----------


## prodromosfan

και με cyta φαινεται αλλα πριν απο λιγο ειχε πολλεεεεςςςς διακοπες 
τωρα λιγοτερες.

----------


## sdikr

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net.html  ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ERROR
> 
> 
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΟΨΕ Ο ΟΤΕ ?
> ΕΣΕΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Σε εμένα με οτε ανοίγει,  σταματά να βλέπεις παντού φαντάσματα

----------


## mpetou

ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ.
Η σελιδα της ert ανοιγει το stream δεν ανοιγει

----------


## sdikr

> ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ


Σε εσένα δεν ανοίγει και μην φωνάζεις

----------


## senkradvii

> ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ.


ΟΜG!!!

----------


## patch

και εδώ δουλεύει με ΟΤΕ, είναι δικό σου 
εκτός αν δεν πήρες μέτρα και έκοψαν μόνο την ιπ σου

----------


## mpetou

καλω οποιον διαβαζει απο κρητη με οτε να επιβεβαιωσει η να διαψευσει...

----------


## WAntilles

> Συνεχίζεις να απαντάς για την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. κωφεύοντας. Για τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση που διακόπηκε θα πεις κάτι;


Απολύτως ταυτόσημα είναι. Με "==" τελεστή.

Όταν μιλάς για το ένα, αυτομάτως μιλάς και για το άλλο.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

αναλογικά απο Πάρνηθα έχει πιάσει κανείς; Επίσης το κανάλι της Βουλής γιατι δεν λειτουργεί;

----------


## WAntilles

> Πιστεύεις ότι αν οι κυβερνώντες ξεκινούσαν τη δημιουργία της ΝΕΡΙΤ χωρίς να στείλουν τα ΜΑΤ χθες θα βρισκόταν πολλοί να υπερασπιστούν την κακιά και διεφθαρμένη ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.; Πιστευεις ότι θα μαζευονταν τόσος κόσμος;
> Αν δεν το πιστευεις, γιατί νομίζεις ότι προχώρησαν σε τέτοια κίνηση.


Γιατί όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, 39 χρόνια τώρα, όταν πάνε να γίνουν τα (για 39 χρόνια καθυστερημένα) στοιχειώδη και αυτονόητα, αμέσως και πάντα βγαίνουν σε απεργία, λέγοντας "όχι σε όλα".

----------


## patch

> Απολύτως ταυτόσημα είναι. Με "==" τελεστή.
> 
> Όταν μιλάς για το ένα, αυτομάτως μιλάς και για το άλλο.


ΕΡΤ=50€ το χρόνο
ΔΟΥ=355€ το χρόνο
παπάδες δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά δεν θέλω να τους πληρώνω
τι προτείνεις ;

----------


## yiapap

> Απολύτως ταυτόσημα είναι. Με "==" τελεστή.
> 
> Όταν μιλάς για το ένα, αυτομάτως μιλάς και για το άλλο.


Αν είναι ταυτόσημα τότε δεν θα ξανανοίξει ποτέ Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση. Γι αυτό οι πανηγυρισμοί σου;
Αν ναι ελπίζω να μην ακούσω ΠΟΤΕ σχόλια για τα τούρκικα, για τους καναλάρχες, για τα διαπλεκόμενα και για τους μαϊμού πολεμικούς ανταποκριτές. Γιατί ΑΥΤΟ θα σου μείνει όταν έστω και ο ελάχιστος, αναιμικός ανταγωνισμός έπαψε να υπάρχει.

----------


## euri

> ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ.
> Η σελιδα της ert ανοιγει το stream δεν ανοιγει


Από εδώ παίζει: http://www.ert.gr/webtv/channels/et3  (μέσω HOL)

Βάλε DNS της Google για να σου κάνει σωστό και επικαιροποιημένο name resolution...

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, 39 χρόνια τώρα, όταν πάνε να γίνουν τα (για 39 χρόνια καθυστερημένα) στοιχειώδη και αυτονόητα, αμέσως και πάντα βγαίνουν σε απεργία, λέγοντας "όχι σε όλα".


Και; Ας απεργούσανε. Πόσοι θα τους υποστήριζαν; Εγώ πάντως όχι με δεδομένο ότι παράλληλα θα έτρεχε μια διαφανής, αξιοκρατική διαδικασία προσλήψεων (όπως αυτή που φαντάζεται ο dhmk ότι θα γίνει... κάποτε για τη ΝΕΡΙΤ)

----------


## PopManiac

Off Topic


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Περίμενα να δω το πρωί θέμα στην Χαλαρή και μου διέφυγε το νήμα που ξεκίνησε ο yiapap εδώ και ήμουν έτοιμος να ξεκινήσω κάτι κράζοντας για αναισθησία στο φόρουμ  :Laughing: 



Στο θέμα, τι να πω... Μιλάμε για κατάλυση κάθε έννοιας δημοκρατίας και χαίρομαι γιατί μερικοί εδώ μέσα χρόνια διαρρυγνύοντες τα ιμάτιά τους για να επιδείξουν την δημοκρατική τους στόφα, πλέον ξεβρακώνονται για το φασιστικό τους ποιον και σκέψη (Wan, είσαι ένας από αυτούς σαφώς  :Wink: )

Αν κανείς έχει δράμι σκέψης και θέλει να την ασκήσει ας σκεφτεί το ότι η ουσία στην τελική δεν είναι ΙΜΗΟ οι 2500 εργαζόμενοι (τα "παλιόσκυλα", οι "κηφήνες", τα "βαμπίρ που μας ρουφάνε" αλλά γαργάρα για τα μεγαλοστελέχη διορισμένα από κόμματα και κυβερνήσεις), δεν είναι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

Είναι το ότι όλα τα *ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ* ΜΜΕ αλλά - εαν δεν το έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι μερικοί τρομάρα σας - αυτή τη στιγμή ΚΑΙ το *BBC* (ξέρετε το "μοντέλο της ΕΡΤ") αλλά και TV5 και Deutsche Welle είναι εκτός αέρα και θα παραμείνουν για ένα 3μηνο

Και αυτό το παραπάνω που αντίκειται και στις διατάξεις του Πρωτοκόλλου για Δημόσια Μετάδοση, δέστε π.χ.:


*Spoiler:*







> Protocol on the system of public broadcasting in the Member States
> 
> THE HIGH CONTRACTING PARTIES,
> 
> CONSIDERING that the system of public broadcasting in the Member States is directly related to the democratic, social and cultural needs of each society and to the need to preserve media pluralism,
> HAVE AGREED UPON the following interpretative provisions, which shall be annexed to the Treaty establishing the European Community,
> The provisions of the Treaty establishing the European Community shall be without prejudice to the competence of Member States to provide for the funding of public service broadcasting insofar as such funding is granted to broadcasting organisations for the fulfilment of the public service remit as conferred, defined and organised by each Member State, and insofar as such funding does not affect trading conditions and competition in the Community to an extent which would be contrary to the common interest, while the realisation of the remit of that public service shall be taken into account.







Aλλά, έστω και έτσι, ας πούμε ποιος τους μαμεί τους Ευρωπαίους, ποιος τα μαμεί τα κομματόσκυλα, ποιος χέζει τις 2500 εργαζόμενους, τι με νοιάζει που δεν έχουμε ραδιόφωνο, στα αποτέτοια μας που δεν βλέπουμε ΕΡΤ, στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια που δεν βλέπουμε BBC και Deutsche Welle - ποιος τους χέζει και τους Άγγλους (αδερφές δεν είναι όλοι τους; ) ή τους Γερμανούς (στην τελική αυτοί θέλουν να μας κατακτήσουν, σιγά μην βλέπουμε και τα κανάλια τους)...

Το ότι το παραπάνω έγινε με *Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου*, δλδ με υπογραφή ενός υπουργού και του πρωθυπουργού, το ότι τα ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΜΜΕ έπαψαν να εκπέμπουν και το BBC φιμώθηκε με υπογραφή *2 νοματαίων* δεν προκαλεί καμία απορία;;;;;;;;;

Μερικοί τελικά είτε είναι ηλίθιοι ή απλά έχουν κρυμένη την σβάστικα κάτω από το μαξιλάρι και περιμένουν την Πουλάδα να αρχίσει να μεταδίδει ξανά.

Να προλάβω να φύγω από Ελλάδα σε 1-2 εβδομάδες που είμαι για προσωπικούς λόγους μόνο και άντε γεια, εδώ πλέον πάμε στον πάτo  :Thumb down:

----------


## raspoutiv

σαν να παλεύουμε να πιάσουμε Deutche Welle επί χούντας

ο ψευτοπροοδευτισμός μερικών βέβαια το θεωρεί πρόοδο και ωφέλιμο




> Πόροι της ΝΕΡΙΤ θα είναι:
> α. Έσοδα από ανταποδοτικό τέλος, ως αντιστάθμισμα για την εκπλήρωση του στόχου της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας.
> β. Έσοδα από διαφημίσεις, και
> γ. Έσοδα από κάθε άλλη πηγή


ιδού το εμπεριστατομένο σχέδιο για την ΝΕΡΙΤ
τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση των ονείρων που θα τη ζηλεύει το BBC

----------


## alekan

Off Topic





> Από εδώ παίζει: http://www.ert.gr/webtv/channels/et3  (μέσω HOL)
> 
> Βάλε *DNS της Google* για να σου κάνει σωστό και επικαιροποιημένο name resolution...


I see what you did here...

----------


## gkamared

Βασικά θα τους πρότεινα κάτι απλό παιδιά να έκλειναν μονάχα την ΕΤ1 και την Ετ3 που δεν έδειχναν τίποτα και να απόλυαν και κόσμο και να άφηνα την ΝΕΤ. Αϊτή την απλή λύση την σκεφτήκανε καθόλου και θέμα δεν θα γινόταν με τα ξένα κανάλια και πολίτες θα έβλεπαν την ερτ και κάλοι θα ήταν στην τρωικά

----------


## kontinos

Εγω λιγα μπορω να καταλαβω με αυτους που χαιρονται.
1. Ειναι απλα χαζουληδες. 
2. Το αισθημα δημοκρατιας τους εχει πολυ σκουριασμενα αντανακλαστικα.
3. Ανηκουν σε αυτους που φιλησαν κατουρημενες ποδιες για μια θεση στο δημοσιο και χαιρονται που δεν χτυπησε για αυτους η καμπανα.
4. Ανηκουν σε αυτους που φιλησαν κατουρημενες ποδιες για μια θεση στο δημοσιο αλλα τζαμπα η αηδια, πηρανε τον πελαργο γιατι το βυσμα τους ηταν αντιστροφως αναλογα μεγαλο του συγκεκριμενου πτηνου, και τωρα λενε "Αφου οχι εγω, φατα κι εσυ!".
5. Επελεξαν καποτε τον ιδιωτικο τομεα, βγαλανε καλα λεφτα (απο τους δημοσιους κυριως, γιατι αυτοι ειχαν παντα η αληθεια ειναι) και τωρα που το αγγουρι της κρισης (καπιταλισμου) εχει μπει βαθια, χαιρονται που και οι δηθεν ασφαλεις το τρωνε.
6. Ανεξηγητες απο μενα ψυχοπαθολογικες καταστασεις, τρικυμια εν κρανιω κτλ. (τα 3-4-5 ειναι οι εξηγησιμες)
7 Αλλο.

----------


## yiapap

> σαν να παλεύουμε να πιάσουμε Deutche Welle επί χούντας
> 
> ο ψευτοπροοδευτισμός μερικών βέβαια το θεωρεί πρόοδο και ωφέλιμο
> 
> ιδού το εμπεριστατομένο σχέδιο για την ΝΕΡΙΤ
> τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση των ονείρων που θα τη ζηλεύει το BBC


Η διαφορά με την πρότερη αρρωστημένη κατάσταση είναι νομίζω εμφανής. The king is dead, long live the king.

Και κάτι ακόμη...
Πάμε από ΤΩΡΑ ένα στοιχηματάκι ότι το επόμενο χαράτσι:
1. Θα είναι πάλι από τη ΔΕΗ και θα εισπρατεται ανελειπως
2. Θα είναι αρκετά υψηλότερο
Ε;ε;ε;ε;ε;ε;ε;ε;
Σας δίνω και 3:1 για να γίνει παιχνίδι...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Η διαφορά με την πρότερη αρρωστημένη κατάσταση είναι νομίζω εμφανής. The king is dead, long live the king.


αρκεί τα αρπαχτικά να δουν δημόσιους υπαλλήλους στο δρόμο
το πάθος τους αυτό δεν παλεύεται με λογική. γι αυτό το λέμε πάθος.
όλα τα άλλα που επικαλούνται είναι δικαιολογίες που προσπαθούν κι οι ίδιοι να πιστέψουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα καταφέρνουν

το "να ψωφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα" στο μεγαλείο του

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση προφανώς και θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει. Με την ενημέρωσή της, και το ιστορικό αρχείο της και όλα. Απλώς όχι κάτω από την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. (Α.Ε. κατ' όνομα μόνο ήταν). Και, φυσικά, θα είναι παρόμοιας ποιότητας και αντικειμενικότητας με την ΕΡΤ που όλοι ξέρουμε και υπερασπιζόμαστε. Θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο παραμάγαζο, με ακριβώς τα ίδια αφεντικά. Υπομονή. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα έχω ήδη εκφραστεί στην αρχή του νήματος.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δεν κατάλαβες. Συνεχίζει να μας το πουλάει. Αύτό δεν άλλαξε. 
> 
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, ψάξε λίγο θα τα βρεις.


συμφωνώ, συνεχίζει αλλά not for long

τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα βρίσκω άρα θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχουν γιατί νομίζω δεν στέκει να σκανδαλολογούν τα Δυτικά ΜΜΕ για το failed deal,

----------


## yiapap

> Η Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση προφανώς και θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει. Με την ενημέρωσή της, και το ιστορικό αρχείο της και όλα. Απλώς όχι κάτω από την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. (Α.Ε. κατ' όνομα μόνο ήταν). Και, φυσικά, θα είναι παρόμοιας ποιότητας και αντικειμενικότητας με την ΕΡΤ που όλοι ξέρουμε και υπερασπιζόμαστε. Θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο παραμάγαζο, με ακριβώς τα ίδια αφεντικά. Υπομονή. 
> 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα έχω ήδη εκφραστεί στην αρχή του νήματος.


Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ήδη; Γιατί δεν ξεκίνησε πριν την διάλυση της ΕΡΤ να είναι έτοιμη να αναλάβει ΣΗΜΕΡΑ;

----------


## kontinos

Θα ξπουληθουνε ολα μπιρ παρα, ειδικα αρχειο και μερος των υποδομων  και μετα θα γελαμε διοτι θα υποχρεωνεται να νοικιαζει εξοπλισμο/εικονα και δεν ξερω και γω τι αλλο με πολυ υψηλοτερο κοστος και αρα... Θα το δειτε στη ΔΕΗ σας  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ήδη; Γιατί δεν ξεκίνησε πριν την διάλυση της ΕΡΤ να είναι έτοιμη να αναλάβει ΣΗΜΕΡΑ;


Μα αυτό λέω κι εγώ και όχι μόνο αλλά και ΠΩΣ έγινε. Απλά με υπογραφή 2 νοματαίων....

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ήδη; Γιατί δεν ξεκίνησε πριν την διάλυση της ΕΡΤ να είναι έτοιμη να αναλάβει ΣΗΜΕΡΑ;


Τι να σου πω. Ισως επειδή οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια τέτοιας ρύθμισης θα συναντούσε λυσσώδη αντίδραση και θα ακυρωνόταν προτού ξεκινήσει. Κάτι που το χθεσινό τετελεσμένο πάει να (αλλά ακόμα δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κατάφερε) παρακάμψει.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πάντως είναι αρκετά βολικό για το Σαμαρά.

Ότι θέλει να περάσει και του κάνουν το δύσκολο οι "συνέταιροι", πετάει ένα "ρίξτε με" και φυσικά ο αριστερός και ο χοντρός δε θέλουν ούτε να σκέφτονται το σενάριο με τα ποσοστά που βλέπουν καθώς το μέλι είναι γλυκό.

Οπότε και καταλήγουμε πάντα στο παρακάτω:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVf9Ezf0ImI

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ήδη; Γιατί δεν ξεκίνησε πριν την διάλυση της ΕΡΤ να είναι έτοιμη να αναλάβει ΣΗΜΕΡΑ;


έτοιμη είναι, οι υλικές υποδομές δεν αλλάζουν
το προσωπικό θα μειωθεί στους 800 και μάλλον με εντελώς μνημονιακές συμβάσεις εργασίας.

----------


## PopManiac

> Τι να σου πω. Ισως επειδή οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια τέτοιας ρύθμισης θα συναντούσε λυσσώδη αντίδραση και θα ακυρωνόταν προτού ξεκινήσει. Κάτι που το χθεσινό τετελεσμένο πάει να (αλλά ακόμα δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κατάφερε) παρακάμψει.


Θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολλά, αλλά απλά σου απαντώ πως τότε από τούδε και στο εξής κάθε φορά που αναμένουμε λυσσώδη αντίδραση και ακύρωση (γιατί, χάθηκε η έννοια του να πείσω με επιχειρήματα), άντε να ξεμπερδεύουμε και με κοινοβούλια και κοινωνίες πολιτών και άλλες παπαριές.

Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις τρελά σε σχέση με άλλα δημοκρατικά και ανεκτικά που έγραψες αλλού methinks  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Μα αυτό λέω κι εγώ και όχι μόνο αλλά και ΠΩΣ έγινε. Απλά με υπογραφή 2 νοματαίων....


Με νομότυπο τρόπο γίνονται τα μεγαλύτερα εγκλήματα. Ως κορυφαίο παράδειγμα έχω τη Βουλή μας που ψήφισε την... κατάργησή της το 1936 για να αναλάβει ο Μεταξάς. Νομιμότατο, αν δεις τα τυπικά, και με υπογραφή Βουλής και αρχηγού κράτους. 

Αλλά ας μην παρελθοντολογούμε. Η ΠΝΠ έχει ήδη προσβληθεί στα δικαστήρια (αν διάβασα σωστά), οπότε ίσως έχουμε εξελίξεις και από εκεί. 

Αγαπητέ μου Ποπ, το πώς ακριβώς θα εξελιχθεί η ιστορία με τη νέα ΕΡΤ θα έχει να κάνει (το ξέρεις και εσύ) με το τι ανταλλάγματα θα πάρει ο καθένας: κόμματα, αρχισυνδικαλιστές, αναλογίες 4-2-1, ξέρουμε. Και εφόσον θα είναι αυτοί ευχαριστημένοι, ποιος θα θυμάται το ΠΝΠ και το τετελεσμένο....

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα μπορούσα να γράψω πολλά, αλλά απλά σου απαντώ πως τότε από τούδε και στο εξής κάθε φορά που αναμένουμε λυσσώδη αντίδραση και ακύρωση (γιατί, χάθηκε η έννοια του να πείσω με επιχειρήματα), άντε να ξεμπερδεύουμε και με κοινοβούλια και κοινωνίες πολιτών και άλλες παπαριές.
> 
> Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις τρελά σε σχέση με άλλα δημοκρατικά και ανεκτικά που έγραψες αλλού methinks


Περίμενα να μου δίνεις περισσότερο benefit of doubt όταν εξηγώ/ερμηνεύω και δεν δικαιολογώ  :Smile:

----------


## patch

όταν σου λένε να ανακατασκευάσεις ένα νεοκλασικό/διατηρητέο κτίριο/μνημείο , το ρίχνεις και το ξαναφτιαχνεις 
τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ;
μλκ τόσα χρόνια στην ακρόπολη αυτό έπρεπε να είχαμε κάνει

----------


## yiapap

> έτοιμη είναι, οι υλικές υποδομές δεν αλλάζουν
> το προσωπικό θα μειωθεί στους 800 και μάλλον με εντελώς μνημονιακές συμβάσεις εργασίας.


Θησέα... Η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ένα μπακάλικο που είχε 3 εργαζόμενους και αύριο θα ανοίξει ως "Νεο Μπακάλικο" με 2.
Αυτά που λες απλά ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ. Και πάμε από τώρα ένα στοιχηματάκι ότι η ΝΕΡΙΤ ΔΕΝ θα ανοίξει σύντομα, ειδικά αφού πρόκειται να ακολουθήσουν "διαφανες, αξιοκρατικές" διαδικασίες. Μόνο η διαδικασία προσλήψεων μέσω ΑΣΕΠ απαιτεί μήνες όταν αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σίγουρος ότι ξέρουν τις ακριβείς τους ανάγκες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι να σου πω. Ισως επειδή οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια τέτοιας ρύθμισης θα συναντούσε λυσσώδη αντίδραση και θα ακυρωνόταν προτού ξεκινήσει. Κάτι που το χθεσινό τετελεσμένο πάει να (αλλά ακόμα δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κατάφερε) παρακάμψει.


Από ποιους θα ακυρωνόταν; Ποιος επιτέλους κυβερνά αυτόν τον τόπο;  :Laughing: 
Η κοινή γνώμη πάντως, μάλλον υπέρ μιας τέτοιας διαχείρισης θα ήταν και όχι κατά.
Μη σου πω ότι αυτό γίνεται ακόμη και ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ! Ας ανακαλέσουν, ας επιστρέψουν την ΕΡΤ σε λειτουργία ενώ παράλληλα ετοιμάζουν την ΝΕΡΙΤ.
Και μετά να δούμε αν τελικά όλοι οι χθεσινοί δημοσιογραφοι εννοούσαν αυτά που λέγανε ότι "δεν γίνεται η φασαρία για τις καρεκλες".

----------


## PopManiac

> Με νομότυπο τρόπο γίνονται τα μεγαλύτερα εγκλήματα. Ως κορυφαίο παράδειγμα έχω τη Βουλή μας που ψήφισε τη... διάλυσή της το 1936 για να αναλάβει ο Μεταξάς. Νομιμότατο, αν δεις τα τυπικά, και με υπογραφή Βουλής και αρχηγού κράτους. 
> 
> Αλλά ας μην παρελθοντολογούμε. Η ΠΝΠ έχει ήδη προσβληθεί στα δικαστήρια (αν διάβασα σωστά), οπότε ίσως έχουμε εξελίξεις και από εκεί. 
> 
> Αγαπητέ μου Ποπ, το πώς ακριβώς θα εξελιχθεί η ιστορία με τη νέα ΕΡΤ θα έχει να κάνει (το ξέρεις και εσύ) με το τι ανταλλάγματα θα πάρει ο καθένας: κόμματα, αρχισυνδικαλιστές, αναλογίες 4-2-1, ξέρουμε. Και εφόσον θα είναι αυτοί ευχαριστημένοι, ποιος θα θυμάται το ΠΝΠ και το τετελεσμένο....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Μα το έχεις...

Το θέμα όμως εδώ - επαναλαμβάνω - ξεπερνά το ζήτημα ΕΡΤ καθεαυτό και έχει να κάνει πώς κάποια κακέκτυπα Θάτσερ πάνε να πουλήσουν μαγκιά και πόσο κουτόχορτο πια τρώνε όλοι. Για τον λόγο αυτό το benefit το έχεις σαφώς αλλά συνοδεύεται με κάποια αυστηρότητα μιας και αυτή τη στιγμή πλέον το πράγμα είναι απίστευτα εξώφθαλμο.

Ιδιαίτερα δε αφού περνά στο ντούκου πως τα λεφτά που μάλλον δεν θα δούμε από την ΔΕΠΑ θα πρέπει - βάση μνημονιακών υποχρεώσεων πλέον - να τα πάρουμε από νέα μέτρα. Έ, το ότι τώρα ξαφνικά γίναμε μάγκες, κάπου βρωμά.

Είναι μια εκτροπή και το μόνο που με θλίβει είναι πως αναγκαστικά βρίσκομαι παρά τω πλευρώ και ενίοτε αρχοντοσυνδικαλιστών και κομματόσκυλων. Αλλά το διακύβευμα πλέον είναι τεράστιο

----------


## Οβελίξ

Off Topic





> όταν σου λένε να ανακατασκευάσεις ένα νεοκλασικό/διατηρητέο κτίριο/μνημείο , το ρίχνεις και το ξαναφτιαχνεις 
> τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ;
> μλκ τόσα χρόνια στην ακρόπολη αυτό έπρεπε να είχαμε κάνει


Μάλλον δεν έχεις γνώση του τρόπου που γίνονται οι αναπαλαιώσεις. Διατηρούν την πρόσοψη/κέλυφος και όλο το υπόλοιπο γκρεμίζεται και φτιάχνεται σύμφωνα τους ισχύοντες κανόνες (πολεοδομικούς, αντισεισμικούς, πυρασφάλειας κλπ). Σύγχρονο κτίριο, αλλά με το παλιό του πρόσωπο.

Ωστόσο καταλαβαίνω το συλλογισμό σου. Δεν κατεδαφίζεις το κρατικό κανάλι προκειμένου να το αναμορφώσεις.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το offtopic

----------


## pts

Υποθέτω ότι όλοι εσείς που δεν θέλετε την αναστολή της λειτουργίας της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης της προκειμένου να μπορέσει να ανασυσταθεί ευκολότερα σε μια νέα πιο λειτουργική μορφή, αλλά θέλετε την ΕΡΤ να εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί στην σημερινή ή σε κάποια κοντινή με την σημερινή της μορφή όταν και εφόσον αποφασίσουν οι υπάλληλοί της  :Laughing:  συμφωνείτε και στα ακόλουθα:

1. Η ΕΡΤ να λειτουργεί με πλεονάζων προσωπικό την ίδια ώρα που κινδυνεύουν ανθρώπινες ζωές σε νοσοκομεία εξαιτίας της έλλειψης προσωπικού.
2. Στην ΕΡΤ να αμείβονται κάποιοι τιμής ένεκεν μηναία όσο αμείβεται ένας καλοπληρωμένος υπάλληλος του ΙΤ ετησίως χωρίς να κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.
3. Στην ΕΡΤ να "εργάζονται" άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν ούτε κατά που πέφτει το ραδιομέγαρο (μέχρι εχτές δηλαδή οπου το ανακάλυψαν για να πάνε να διαμαρτυρηθούν για το κλείσιμο υποθέτω βάζοντας το navigator για να το βρουν) .
4. Στην ΕΡΤ οι εργαζόμενοι να πληρώνονται για υπερωρίες που δεν κάνουν ποτέ.
5. Στην ΕΡΤ να υπάγονται υπηρεσίες  που κοστίζουν πανάκριβα και δεν μπορεί κανένας να καταλάβει ποιος είναι ο λόγος της ύπαρξης τους.

Οπότε κάνουμε το εξής. Αυτοί που συμφωνούν με αυτά καλύπτουν μέσω ΔΕΗ τα 300εκ. ετησίως που χρειάζονται για να συντηρηθεί η ΕΡΤ και ως αντάλλαγμα παίρνουν μόρια πρόσληψης στον φορέα και οι υπόλοιποι πληρώνουν το αντίστοιχο μειωμένο τέλος της ΝΕΡΙΤ χωρίς κανένα προνόμιο.

Έτσι για να κάνουμε και λίγο συζήτηση επί ρεαλιστικής βάσης και όχι επί κραυγών του στυλ "οι φασίστες", οι "πραξικοπηματίες" κοκ.

Και όσον αφορά το άλλο παραμύθι του να εξορθολογιστεί τώρα κλπ. λυπάμαι που θα σας στενοχωρήσω αλλά δεν παίζει πλέον. Όταν το τραίνο έφτασε στον σταθμό οι συνδικαλιστές και οι εργαζόμενοι το έδιωξαν και το ελληνικό κράτος σφύριζε αδιάφορα. Τώρα έφυγε πάει.

----------


## nedo2

Πραξικοπιματικές πράξεις από δημοκρατικούς πολιτικούς. Είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Προφανώς ο καθένας το βλέπει από τη δική του οπτική γωνία (και καλά κάνει). Τα γεγονός όμως είναι ένα. Εμείς εκλέγουμε αυτούς που θεωρούμε καταλληλότερους να διαχειριστούν τα κοινά.

----------


## yiapap

> Μα αυτό λέω κι εγώ και όχι μόνο αλλά και ΠΩΣ έγινε. Απλά με υπογραφή 2 νοματαίων....


Το ΠΩΣ έγινε είναι άμεσα συνυφασμένο με τη (μη) διαδικασία του διάδοχου σχήματος. Αν το ξεκινούσαν φυσιολογικά δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος για τη χθεσινή εκτροπή. Φυσικά και θα υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις από εργαζόμενους, συνδικαλιστές και κομματα.
Αλλά αν πρόκεται να εκτρέπουμε τη Δημοκρατία για να γλυτώσουμε από τις αντιδράσεις γιατί δε βγάζουμε και τα τανκς στους δρόμους; Δε θα έκλεινε και η Μεσογείων χθες. Και η Εγνατία σήμερα. Θα δίνανε και το μπασκετάκι όπου γουστάρουνε...

----------


## kontinos

> Υποθέτω ότι όλοι εσείς που δεν θέλετε την αναστολή της λειτουργίας της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης της προκειμένου να μπορέσει να ανασυσταθεί ευκολότερα σε μια νέα πιο λειτουργική μορφή, αλλά θέλετε την ΕΡΤ να εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί στην σημερινή ή σε κάποια κοντινή με την σημερινή της μορφή όταν και εφόσον αποφασίσουν οι υπάλληλοί της  συμφωνείτε και στα ακόλουθα:
> 
> 1. Η ΕΡΤ να λειτουργεί με πλεονάζων προσωπικό την ίδια ώρα που κινδυνεύουν ανθρώπινες ζωές σε νοσοκομεία εξαιτίας της έλλειψης προσωπικού.
> 2. Στην ΕΡΤ να αμείβονται κάποιοι τιμής ένεκεν μηναία όσο αμείβεται ένας καλοπληρωμένος υπάλληλος του ΙΤ ετησίως χωρίς να κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.
> 3. Στην ΕΡΤ να "εργάζονται" άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν ούτε κατά που πέφτει το ραδιομέγαρο.
> 4. Στην ΕΡΤ οι εργαζόμενοι να πληρώνονται για υπερωρίες που δεν κάνουν ποτέ.
> 5. Στην ΕΡΤ να υπάγονται υπηρεσίες  που κοστίζουν πανάκριβα και δεν μπορεί κανένας να καταλάβει ποιος είναι ο λόγος της ύπαρξης τους.
> 
> Οπότε κάνουμε το εξής. Αυτοί που συμφωνούν με αυτά καλύπτουν μέσω ΔΕΗ τα 300εκ. ετησίως που χρειάζονται για να συντηρηθεί η ΕΡΤ και ως αντάλλαγμα παίρνουν μόρια πρόσληψης στον φορέα και οι υπόλοιποι πληρώνουν το αντίστοιχο μειωμένο τέλος της ΝΕΡΙΤ χωρίς κανένα προνόμιο.
> ...


Κανενας δεν εθεσε τετοια επιχειρηματα, οποτε απλα προβοκαρεις. Αλλα στην ιδια λογικη με την δικη σου, να παμε να βρουμε τις λιστες οσων ψηφισαν Γιωργακη και Βενιζελο, οσων ψηφισαν Ντορα και Σαμαρα επισης, και να πληρωσετε εσεις το μνημονιο.

----------


## PopManiac

> Υποθέτω ότι όλοι εσείς που δεν θέλετε την αναστολή της λειτουργίας της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης της προκειμένου να μπορέσει να ανασυσταθεί ευκολότερα σε μια νέα πιο λειτουργική μορφή, αλλά θέλετε την ΕΡΤ να εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί στην σημερινή ή σε κάποια κοντινή με την σημερινή της μορφή όταν και εφόσον αποφασίσουν οι υπάλληλοί της  συμφωνείτε και στα ακόλουθα:
> 
> 1. Η ΕΡΤ να λειτουργεί με πλεονάζων προσωπικό την ίδια ώρα που κινδυνεύουν ανθρώπινες ζωές σε νοσοκομεία εξαιτίας της έλλειψης προσωπικού.
> 2. Στην ΕΡΤ να αμείβονται κάποιοι τιμής ένεκεν μηναία όσο αμείβεται ένας καλοπληρωμένος υπάλληλος του ΙΤ ετησίως χωρίς να κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.
> 3. Στην ΕΡΤ να "εργάζονται" άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν ούτε κατά που πέφτει το ραδιομέγαρο.
> 4. Στην ΕΡΤ οι εργαζόμενοι να πληρώνονται για υπερωρίες που δεν κάνουν ποτέ.
> 5. Στην ΕΡΤ να υπάγονται υπηρεσίες  που κοστίζουν πανάκριβα και δεν μπορεί κανένας να καταλάβει ποιος είναι ο λόγος της ύπαρξης τους.
> 
> Οπότε κάνουμε το εξής. Αυτοί που συμφωνούν με αυτά πληρώνουν μέσω ΔΕΗ τα 300εκ. ετησίως που χρειάζονται για να συντηρηθεί η ΕΡΤ και ως αντάλλαγμα παίρνουν μόρια πρόσληψης στον φορέα και οι υπόλοιποι πληρώνουν το αντίστοιχο μειωμένο τέλος της ΝΕΡΙΤ χωρίς κανένα προνόμιο.
> ...


ΟΚ, μαζί σου, σκ@τ@ στα μούτρα των συνδικαλιστών (και για την ΕΡΤ συγκεκριμένα που έχω ιδίαν άποψη για το βόλεμα λόγω γνωριμιών μου ανά τα χρόνια το εννοώ!), πολύ αργά για δάκρυα, bye bye ΕΡΤ, άντε γεια...

Και ας μην καν συζητήσουμε για εξορθολογισμό, ο οποίος όμως αγαπητέ σου υπενθυμίζω πως μια χαρά έχει γίνει σε άλλους οργανισμούς που τους είχαμε για πούλημα (ενδεικτικά ΟΤΕ και ΟΠΑΠ που έχω άποψη  :Wink:   :Wink: , άρα λίγο υποκρισία μου μυρίζει και δεν εννοώ εσένα απαραίτητα)...

Το ΠΩΣ έγινε ρε γμτ μόνο εμένα και τον yiapap και 2-3 άλλους εδώ μέσα μας βγάζει έξω από τα ρούχα μας και με κάνει σε μία ώρα να την κάνω προς Αγ Παρασκευή και να δηλώσω με την φυσική μου παρουσία αυτή την αγανάκτηση;;;;;

Τι διάολο πια μήπως είμαι δημοκρατικά υπερευαίσθητος και είναι όντως ψιλά γράμματα η ΠΝΠ και το "αποφασίσουμε και βουλώνουμε τα δημόσια ΜΜΕ";

----------


## Archon

Παντως, δεν ξερω αν εχει γραφτει εδω (γιατι ειναι και πολλες οι σελιδες και χαθηκα) αλλα αν με μια υπογραφη απλως μειωναν τους μισθους θα ηταν καλυτερα?
εγω λεω ναι

----------


## rigas

Να που εκανε και ενα θετικο η τρικομματικη κυβερνηση του αισχους.
Η ΕΡΤ ηταν μια γαγραινα για τη χωρα και επιτελους την εκλεισαν.
Η πλακα ειναι οτι οι υπαλληλοι της που απολαμβαναν ηγεμονικους μισθους θα αποζημιωθουν κιολας. Δυστυχως ετσι οριζει ο νομος.
Σειρα να παιρνουν οι υπαλληλοι της Βουλης.

----------


## kontinos

Σωστα τα λες. Δυστυχως θα αποζημιωθουν. Ουτε ευρω σε κανεναν απολυμενο απο δω και περα!

----------


## rigas

Πρεπει να υπαρχει αποζημιωση φιλε. Οχι ομως σε προκλητικα κομματοσκυλα οπως οι κηφηνες της ΕΡΤ...
Ριξε μια ματια στις απολαβες τους. Αλλος 80000 το χρονο, αλλος 180, αλλος οσα θες. Αυτους τους τυπους υποστηριζεις?

----------


## kontinos

Καμια αποζημιωση σε κανεναν. Τα κηφηνες και κομματοσκυλα μου ειναι αδιαφορα, οχι γιατι δεν υπαρχουν, αλλα διοτι ειναι οι ιδιοι οι πολιτικοι που μας κυβερνουν, κυριως ΝΔ_ΠΑΣΟΚ τοσα χρονια, λιγοτερο η ΔΗΜΑΡ σημερα, που τους εφτιαξαν. Οι κηφηνες ισως ειναι προνομιουχοι, αλλα ειναι και θυματα της πελατειακης τους σχεσης.
Δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα δεν υπαρχουν. Καμια αποζημιωση σε κανεναν απολυμενο πλεον. Διοτι σημερα ειναι της ΕΡΤ, αυριο θα ειναι του ΟΤΕ και αργοτερα των Jumbo και δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο. Προσεχε τι ζητας, αλλιως η ολοι η κανενας.

edit στο edit: Απο που κι ως που εχεις το δικαιωμα να τους τσουβαλιαζεις ολους? Δειξε μας την κατανομη μισθων στην ΕΡΤ, τι ειναι αυτα τα γενικολογα? 
Εγω υποστηριζω τον δημοσιο χαρακτηρα της ενημερωσης και ραδιοτηλεορασης, ειμαι αντιθετος στην πραξικοπηματικη ενεργεια της κυβερνησης και σιγουρα ειμαι διπλα σε καποιον που χανει τη δουλεια του.
Για το πως δουλευει η ΕΡΤ εχω τις ενστασεις μου, αλλα δεν την διοικουν οι εργαζομενοι, ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ διοριζουν διοικησεις τοσα χρονια, αυτες να αναλαβουν την ευθυνη και οχι να αφησουν 2500 οικογενειες στο δρομο.

----------


## ZORO

Μάλιστα, δηλαδή θα πρέπει να αλλάζουμε τους νόμους και τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα, ανάλογα με την εκτίμηση, που έχουμε στους απολυόμενους εργαζόμενους.

----------


## Νikosanagn

2,5k ατομα νομίζεις οτι έπαιρναν τέτοιους μισθούς; Γιατί τόσοι θα απολυθούν.

Είσαι ανίδεος, ακούς την μάζα χωρίς να φιλτράρεις καμιά πληροφορία, και εκτός του οτι κάνεις αυτά τα δύο, βγαίνεις να πεις  και αποψάρα σου, έχοντας σιγουριά οτι είναι απόλυτα και ορθά τεκμηριωμένη ενω στην πραγματικότητα είναι μια .... μη τεκμηριωμένη άποψη .... και μισή. Η Ερτ έπρεπε να κλείσει γιατί ειχε πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά δεν επρεπε να κλείσει με αυτόν τον αυταρχικό και φασιστικό τρόπο.

----------


## nmavro73

Μόλις πέρασα απο Κωνσταντινουπόλεως και δελφων. Κοντά στην ΕΤ3. Υπάρχει περιπολικό εκει σε ετοιμότητα για κλείσιμο δρόμου πιθανόν. Η κίνηση ειναι κανονική.

----------


## MADx2

> Πρεπει να υπαρχει αποζημιωση φιλε. Οχι ομως σε προκλητικα κομματοσκυλα οπως οι κηφηνες της ΕΡΤ...
> Ριξε μια ματια στις απολαβες τους. Αλλος 80000 το χρονο, αλλος 180, αλλος οσα θες. Αυτους τους τυπους υποστηριζεις?


Οι κηφηνες δεν είναι μόνιμοι, είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες με σουπερ αποζημιώσεις οι οποιοι βεβαια ως "ικανα" στελεχη θα μετακομισουν και στην νεα ΕΡΤ

----------


## rigas

Η αποζημιωση ειναι θεσμοθετημενη και ισχυει για ολους τους εργαζομενους που απολυονται.
Οι απλοι εργαζομενοι ομως συνηθως παιρνουν αποζημιωση λιγοτερο απο τις αποδοχες χρονου ενος υπαλληλου της ΕΡΤ...

Υποψιν οτι οι απολυμενοι της ΑΤΕ περιμεναν 9 μηνες και ελαβαν μόνο το μισο της δικαουμενης αποζημιωσης τους. 
Περιμενω να γινει το ιδιο και για τους απολυμενους της ΕΡΤ.




> 2,5k ατομα νομίζεις οτι έπαιρναν τέτοιους μισθούς; Γιατί τόσοι θα απολυθούν.
> 
> Είσαι ανίδεος, ακούς την μάζα χωρίς να φιλτράρεις καμιά πληροφορία, και εκτός του οτι κάνεις αυτά τα δύο, βγαίνεις να πεις  και αποψάρα σου, έχοντας σιγουριά οτι είναι απόλυτα και ορθά τεκμηριωμένη ενω στην πραγματικότητα είναι μια .... μη τεκμηριωμένη άποψη .... και μισή. Η Ερτ έπρεπε να κλείσει γιατί ειχε πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά δεν επρεπε να κλείσει με αυτόν τον αυταρχικό και φασιστικό τρόπο.


Φυσικα, τι νομιζες οτι ο αλλος μπηκε με το μεσο του υπουργου για να παιρνει 1000€ το μηνα? Και δε πηγαινε βοηθος μπακαλη?

Ανιδεος μου ακουγεσαι εσυ, φιλε μου.
Ειμαι παντα ετοιμος να μου υποδειξουν ΠΟΥ λεω ατεκμηριωτη αποψη.
Και με ποιον τροπο επρεπε να κλεισει? Εδω εκλεισε ολοκληρη ΑΤΕ μεσα σε μια νυχτα.

----------


## linman

Ανόητε χαιρέκακε...
Στο δρόμο ακόμη 3.000 άνθρωποι.
Τέλος τα μεροκάματα για ακόμη 3.000 οικογένειες.
Λες πως σε ενοχλούσε που πλήρωνες 4€ το μήνα την ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό σου επειδή δεν την έβλεπες. Οπότε καλύτερα να την κλείσουν.
Για να το διευρύνω λίγο αυτό.

Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/media-agb/sto...#ixzz2W0yEnoCU

----------


## kontinos

Αστον, απολυμενος η συγγενης απολυμενου της ΑΤΕ ειναι, καιγεται τωρα, καιγεται!

----------


## sa1901

Μόλις έπεσε το www.ert.gr

----------


## Νikosanagn

Μια χαρά δουλεύει.

----------


## kontinos

http://www.902.gr/node/19724 Εδω παιζει ακομα. 

edit Κι εμενα δεν μου ανοιγει η ερτ παντως

----------


## PopManiac

Μπορείτε να δείτε την ζωντανή μετάδοση ΕΡΤ και από το Press Project

----------


## rigas

> Ανόητε χαιρέκακε...
> Στο δρόμο ακόμη 3.000 άνθρωποι.
> Τέλος τα μεροκάματα για ακόμη 3.000 οικογένειες.
> Λες πως σε ενοχλούσε που πλήρωνες 4€ το μήνα την ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό σου επειδή δεν την έβλεπες. Οπότε καλύτερα να την κλείσουν.
> Για να το διευρύνω λίγο αυτό.
> 
> Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/media-agb/sto...#ixzz2W0yEnoCU


Ναι, ο αλλος με τοσα που εχει αρπαξει θα μεινει στο δρομο νομιζεις...
Σε ποιον απευθυνεται το "ανοητος χαιρεκακος"?

- - - Updated - - -




> Αστον, απολυμενος η συγγενης απολυμενου της ΑΤΕ ειναι, καιγεται τωρα, καιγεται!


Οι της ΑΤΕ πηγαν στη Πειραιως.
Εσυ ειχες συγγενεις στην ΕΡΤ και φωναζεις τωρα που σας εκοψαν το φαγοποτι?
Ως ποτε ηθελες να σας πληρωνουμε φιλε? Η Ελλαδα ειναι στα προθυρα της καταρρευσης. Διαβασε την ανακοινωση του (κατα τα αλλα γελοιου) Σιμου, οσα λεει ειναι σωστα.

----------


## kontinos

> Ναι, ο αλλος με τοσα που εχει αρπαξει θα μεινει στο δρομο νομιζεις...
> Σε ποιον απευθυνεται το "ανοητος χαιρεκακος"?


Ποιος αρπαξε? Ποσοι απο τους 2500 εργαζομενους αρπαξανε? Εισαι ψευτης και συκοφαντης ενος ολοκληρου κλαδου για εικασιες σε γεγονοτα που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αφορουν πολυ λιγοτερους.
Εγω σε καμια ΕΡΤ δεν δουλευω και σε καμια ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν θα δουλεψω. Εσυ με ΑΤΕ καμια σχεση δεν μας ειπες. Αλλα και να ημουν θα με πληρωνες που να λυσσας, διοτι και για την ΝΕΡΙΤ το τελος δεν θα καταργηθει.
Απο κει και περα, ουτε η ΕΤΕ καταρρεει, ο Κοκκαλης μια χαρα μπιζνες κανει, ΕΓΩ καταρρεω με τις πολιτικες που υποστηριζεις. Το τι λεει το πρωην γλαστρακι της Ρουλας Bravo Κορομηλα, δεν μπορω να το παρω στα σοβαρα.

----------


## linman

Για σένα το λέει

----------


## euri

Εδώ το www.ert.gr λειτουργεί και έχει το stream στην πρώτη σελίδα πλέον (με πολλές διακοπές βέβαια).  (πάροχος HOL)

Επίσης έχουν δώσει κώδικα για ενσωμάτωση του stream σε ιστοσελίδα:




> Αντιγράψτε τον κώδικα για ενσωμάτωση:
> 
> 
> ```
> <iframe src="http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net.html" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" width="800" height="450"></iframe>
> ```

----------


## sa1901

> Εδώ το www.ert.gr λειτουργεί και έχει το stream στην πρώτη σελίδα πλέον (με πολλές διακοπές βέβαια).  (πάροχος HOL)
> 
> Επίσης έχουν δώσει κώδικα για ενσωμάτωση του stream σε ιστοσελίδα:


Με otenet δεν το βρίσκει καν.



```
Server not found
        
                  Firefox can't find the server at www.ert.gr.
```

Μέχρι την  στιγμή που το έγραψα, δούλευε κανονικά (έβλεπα από εκεί την μετάδοση).

----------


## linman

Λένε ότι ο Σαμαράς θα κλείσει και το Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης: χάνει λεφτά και έχει αδιαφανείς προσλήψεις από Καλαμάτα.

----------


## rigas

> Ποιος αρπαξε? Ποσοι απο τους 2500 εργαζομενους αρπαξανε? Εισαι ψευτης και συκοφαντης ενος ολοκληρου κλαδου για εικασιες σε γεγονοτα που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αφορουν πολυ λιγοτερους.


2850 ακουσα εγω.
Αν μιλας για καθαριστριες που παιρναν 1000€ θα υπηρχαν φανταζομαι.
Εσυ μιλας με εικασιες, εγω ειδα μισθολογικες καταστασεις . Ολοι αυτοι οι κηφηνες παιρναν ηγεμονικους μισθους. Ψευτης και συκοφαντης εισαι εσυ φιλε. Μπραβο στο Σαμαρα που εκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, ολη η Ελλαδα το περιμενε και χαρηκε.

----------


## kontinos

> 2850 ακουσα εγω.
> Αν μιλας για καθαριστριες που παιρναν 1000€ θα υπηρχαν φανταζομαι.
> Εσυ μιλας με εικασιες, εγω ειδα μισθολογικες καταστασεις . Ολοι αυτοι οι κηφηνες παιρναν ηγεμονικους μισθους. Ψευτης και συκοφαντης εισαι εσυ φιλε. Μπραβο στο Σαμαρα που εκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, ολη η Ελλαδα το περιμενε και χαρηκε.


Να παραθεσεις τις μισθολογικες καταστασεις που τις ειδες, φωτισε μας με την αληθεια.

----------


## ZORO

Αν κάνετε ping στο www.ert.gr δεν το βρίσκει. Σε αυτούς που παίζει, είναι μάλλον επειδή φορτώνετε η ip από την dns cache του υπολογιστή σας.

----------


## rigas

> Να παραθεσεις τις μισθολογικες καταστασεις που τις ειδες, φωτισε μας με την αληθεια.


Αμφιβαλεις δηλαδη?
Προσβαση στο web εχεις καθολου? Τα στοιχεια αυτα δεν ειναι κρυφα.

----------


## euri

> Με otenet δεν το βρίσκει καν.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Server not found
>         
>                   Firefox can't find the server at www.ert.gr.
> ```
> ...




```
C:\Users\euri>tracert www.ert.gr

Tracing route to www.ert.gr [141.101.126.253]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     2 ms     7 ms  
  2    38 ms    28 ms    30 ms  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]
  3    28 ms    29 ms    28 ms  62.38.40.177
  4    30 ms    31 ms    32 ms  gigaeth00-05-01-04.med00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.97.13]
  5    32 ms    48 ms    33 ms  gigaeth04-13.adr00.ar.hol.gr [62.38.97.54]
  6    32 ms    27 ms    28 ms  195.22.193.25
  7    85 ms    82 ms    81 ms  xe-5-1-0.parigi52.par.seabone.net [195.22.210.98]
  8    87 ms    93 ms    91 ms  xe-0-0-2.cr1.cdg1.fr.nlayer.net [69.22.139.49]
  9    87 ms   101 ms    87 ms  xe-5-1-1.cr1.lhr1.uk.nlayer.net [69.22.142.56]
 10    92 ms    90 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr1.ams2.nl.nlayer.net [69.22.142.14]
 11    88 ms    88 ms    90 ms  ae1-20g.ar1.ams3.nl.nlayer.net [69.22.139.61]
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *       91 ms    91 ms  ert.gr [141.101.126.253]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Λένε ότι ο Σαμαράς θα κλείσει και το Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης: χάνει λεφτά και έχει αδιαφανείς προσλήψεις από Καλαμάτα.


μόνο ένας αφελής για να μην πω ανόητος θα πίστευε κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## kontinos

Εγω δεν βρισκω τους μισθους ολων των εργαζομενων.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Να που εκανε και ενα θετικο η τρικομματικη κυβερνηση του αισχους.
> Η ΕΡΤ ηταν μια γαγραινα για τη χωρα και επιτελους την εκλεισαν.
> Η πλακα ειναι οτι οι υπαλληλοι της που απολαμβαναν ηγεμονικους μισθους θα αποζημιωθουν κιολας. Δυστυχως ετσι οριζει ο νομος.
> Σειρα να παιρνουν οι υπαλληλοι της Βουλης.


Παιζει να τους δόσουν και ομόλογα ελληνικού δημοσίου, όπως στην ολυμπιακή. :Razz:  Σουρεαλισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο

----------


## alekan

> μόνο ένας αφελής για να μην πω ανόητος θα πίστευε κάτι τέτοιο


Eιρωνία λέγεται...

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ΠΩΣ έγινε ρε γμτ μόνο εμένα και τον yiapap και 2-3 άλλους εδώ μέσα μας βγάζει έξω από τα ρούχα μας ....


Ε,όχι και 2-3, παραπάνω.(Ευτυχώς)

----------


## ZORO

Εμένα με forthnet δεν κάνει καν επίλυση του domain name της ΕΡΤ σε IP, ίσως επειδή είχα πρόβλημα με τον κώδικα ενσωμάτωσης και έκανα flushdns.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Eιρωνία λέγεται...


το τόπικ δεν προσφέρεται ούτε για πλάκα ουτε για ειρωνείες

για σκέψου τι θα γίνει αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση, με Τράπεζες χρεοκοπημένες 
θα πάμε για φούντο τρελό
αλλά κανείς δεν το καταλαβαίνει

----------


## psyxakias

Τίτλοι τέλους και για το ert.gr. Αν και το domain φαίνεται ακόμα registered, οι .gr root servers δε δίνουν nameservers για αυτό οπότε DNS γιοκ. Θέμα χρόνου να ανανεωθεί η cache στους nameservers των παρόχων και να πάψει να λειτουργεί σε όλους.

----------


## pts

> Το ΠΩΣ έγινε ρε γμτ μόνο εμένα και τον yiapap και 2-3 άλλους εδώ μέσα μας βγάζει έξω από τα ρούχα μας και με κάνει σε μία ώρα να την κάνω προς Αγ Παρασκευή και να δηλώσω με την φυσική μου παρουσία αυτή την αγανάκτηση;;;;;


Είναι προφανές ότι παίζουν όλοι μαζί με τα συναισθήματα μας για να κάνουν τα επικοινωνιακά τους παιχνίδια. 




> Κανενας δεν εθεσε τετοια επιχειρηματα, οποτε απλα προβοκαρεις. Αλλα στην ιδια λογικη με την δικη σου, να παμε να βρουμε τις λιστες οσων ψηφισαν Γιωργακη και Βενιζελο, οσων ψηφισαν Ντορα και Σαμαρα επισης, και να πληρωσετε εσεις το μνημονιο.


Εγώ αν και δεν έχω ψηφίσει κανέναν από αυτούς όχι μόνο συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες για το μνημόνιο αλλά έχω κάνει και σχετική πρόταση σε παλαιότερο topic. Δύο διαμερίσματα στην χώρα στο ένα αυτοί που θέλουν την διαγραφή του χρέους τον ΔΤ όπως είναι, την επιστροφή στην δραχμή κλπ. και στο άλλο οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## alekan

> το τόπικ δεν προσφέρεται ούτε για πλάκα ουτε για ειρωνείες
> 
> για σκέψου τι θα γίνει αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση, με Τράπεζες χρεοκοπημένες 
> θα πάμε για φούντο τρελό
> *αλλά κανείς δεν το καταλαβαίνει*


Ευτυχώς που συμμετέχεις και μας επαναφέρεις στον ορθό και σοβαρό δρόμο.



On other news, συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους έχουν τις ίδιες απόψεις με τον κο. Γεωργιάδη
http://www.inews.gr/0/adonis-georgia...so-thelete.htm

Έξτρα σπέσιαλ συγχαρήκια στον WAntilles, επανέφερε την φηζιμπιλότητα (sic) στο φόρουμ μας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> το τόπικ δεν προσφέρεται ούτε για πλάκα ουτε για ειρωνείες
> 
> για σκέψου τι θα γίνει αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση, με Τράπεζες χρεοκοπημένες 
> θα πάμε για φούντο τρελό
> αλλά κανείς δεν το καταλαβαίνει


Ενώ τώρα που σε πνίγουνε σιγά-σιγά με πατητή, το φχαριστιέσαι??

Μόνο το 5% των "Ελλήνων" που έχουνε τρελλό χρήμα και διοικεί θα μείνει, οι υπόλοιποι τον πούλο. Η μεσαία τάξη εξαφανίζεται....

----------


## stefan_city



----------


## dimitri_ns

Γιατί ακούγοντας ερτ τώρα, με πιάνει αναγούλα??
Αδικηθήκανε τα κομματόσκυλα, τους πρόδοσε το κόμμα?
Τιμή και δόξα στους ελάχιστους ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ της ΕΡΤ

R.I.P ERT

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ενώ τώρα που σε πνίγουνε σιγά-σιγά με πατητή, το φχαριστιέσαι??
> 
> Μόνο το 5% των "Ελλήνων" που έχουνε τρελλό χρήμα και διοικεί θα μείνει, οι υπόλοιποι τον πούλο. Η μεσαία τάξη εξαφανίζεται....


όχι ρε φιλαράκο δεν ευχαριστιέμαι αντιθέτως

εσύ αμα φουντάρουμε θα το ευχαριστηθείς;;

όταν πάει σιγά-σιγά το πράμα υπάρχουν περιθώρια αντίδρασης/διόρθωσης,
αμα πάμε για φούντο κανένας δεν ελέγχει τίποτα αλλά κανένας από αυτούς που βγαίνουν και διαμαρτύρονται δεν έχουν πάρει μυρωδιά,

μιλάει τώρα ένας και λέει "δεν αντέχει η ψυχή μου τη μαύρη οθόνη" αλλά δεν σκέφτεται άμα φουντάρουμε θα βλέπει παντού μαύρο,

- - - Updated - - -

Ο Μπένη είπε ότι ο Ελληνικός Λαός θέλει αναδιάρθρωση, διαφάνεια, να λειτουργεί το Δημόσιο και η ΕΡΤ με ελάχιστο προσωπικό

----------


## patch

> μόνο ένας αφελής για να μην πω ανόητος θα πίστευε κάτι τέτοιο


τσακίζεις κόκαλα λέμε
τύφλα να έχει ο Άλμπερτ

----------


## linman

Ψήφισμα κατέθεσε η Ελληνική Κοινότητα Βερολίνου, με το οποίο καταγγέλεται η διακοπή της λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ. Η Ελληνική Κοινότητα Βερολίνου καλεί... σήμερα στις 19:00 σε συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας έξω από το Ελληνικό Προξενείο Βερολίνου.


http://www.newsnow.gr/article/444785...s-tis-ert.html

----------


## euri

> τύφλα να έχει ο Άλμπερτ


Και ο Sheldon, και ο Sheldon  :Biggrin:

----------


## vgiozo

Ερώτηση: Γιατί άλλα δείχνει το βίντεο από Press Project κι άλλα από 902; Διαφορετική παράλληλη μετάδοση;

----------


## linman

«Η απόφαση αυτή δημιουργεί κενό στο αγαθό της πληροφόρησης και προκαλεί, με τη σειρά του,  μεγάλη τρύπα στον ιστό της Δημοκρατίας», τονίζει η ΕΣΚ και ζητεί «την ακύρωση της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου που βάζει λουκέτο στην Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία Τηλεόραση και οδηγεί σε μια πρωτοφανή περιπέτεια την κοινωνία και τους 2656 εργαζόμενους που από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη βρέθηκαν στο δρόμο».
- See more at: http://www.sigmalive.com/news/local/....6OlHSzP1.dpuf

----------


## thiseas.GP

> τσακίζεις κόκαλα λέμε
> τύφλα να έχει ο Άλμπερτ


εσύ να δεις, τύφλα σίγουρα κάποιος έχει και φαίνεται

----------


## linman

Το ΔΣ του ΕΔΟΕΑΠ καταγγέλλει την απαράδεκτη και προκλητική ενέργεια της κυβέρνησης να προχωρήσει σε λουκέτο της δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης αφήνοντας χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους ανέργους, προκαλώντας...
... σοβαρό έλλειμμα στην ενημέρωση και επιφέροντας ένα ακόμα χτύπημα στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία των εργαζομένων στα ΜΜΕ.

Δηλώνει ότι θα βρίσκεται δίπλα στους συναδέλφους εργαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ χωρίς εκπτώσεις .

----------


## sdikr

> 2,5k ατομα νομίζεις οτι έπαιρναν τέτοιους μισθούς; Γιατί τόσοι θα απολυθούν.
> 
> Είσαι ανίδεος, ακούς την μάζα χωρίς να φιλτράρεις καμιά πληροφορία, και εκτός του οτι κάνεις αυτά τα δύο, βγαίνεις να πεις  και αποψάρα σου, έχοντας σιγουριά οτι είναι απόλυτα και ορθά τεκμηριωμένη ενω στην πραγματικότητα είναι μια .... μη τεκμηριωμένη άποψη .... και μισή. Η Ερτ έπρεπε να κλείσει γιατί ειχε πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά δεν επρεπε να κλείσει με αυτόν τον αυταρχικό και φασιστικό τρόπο.


Δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος να κλείσει,  αν θες βρες μου εναν.

----------


## euri

To stream στο www.ert.gr σταμάτησε εδώ, ο υπόλοιπος ιστότοπος δείχνει να λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## linman

Δεκανίκι του Σαμαρά για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ η Χρυσή Αυγή


Σε μια ακόμα παραληρηματική ανακοίνωση το νεοναζιστικό κόμμα  προσβεβλημένο που «τολμούν και μας αποκαλούν ναζί» αναφέρεται σε «ξεφτίλες» και «τσοντοκάναλα», σχολιάζοντας το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος να κλείσει, αν θες βρες μου εναν.


Έπρεπε να κλείσει δηλαδή με 2 υπογραφές, και κατέβασμα του σήματος με το έτσι θέλω μέσα σε λίγες ώρες απο την ανακοίνωση;

Δεν ξέρω ποιός θα ήταν ο εναλακτικός πιο ήπιος τρόπος, αλλά τον συγκεκριμένο δεν μπορώ να τον καταλάβω, τον θεωρώ εντελώς ακραίο.

----------


## sdikr

> Έπρεπε να κλείσει δηλαδή με 2 υπογραφές, και κατέβασμα του σήματος με το έτσι θέλω μέσα σε λίγες ώρες απο την ανακοίνωση;
> 
> Δεν ξέρω ποιός θα ήταν ο εναλακτικός πιο ήπιος τρόπος, αλλά τον συγκεκριμένο δεν μπορώ να τον καταλάβω, τον θεωρώ εντελώς ακραίο.


Ναι ακραίος,  αλλά ποιος άλλος τρόπος θα υπήρχε;
Το λες και εσύ, έπρεπε να κλείσει, βρες μου εναν ήπιο και εναλλακτικό τρόπο

----------


## linman

ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΡΤ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ

http://www.tragiko.net/2013/06/blog-post_2368.html

----------


## hemlock

> Ναι ακραίος,  αλλά ποιος άλλος τρόπος θα υπήρχε;
> Το λες και εσύ, έπρεπε να κλείσει, βρες μου εναν ήπιο και εναλλακτικό τρόπο


Να κλείσει ?
Για να πετύχει ο Σαμαράς τους στόχους των απολυμένων στα χαρτιά ?

----------


## Revolution

> Δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος να κλείσει,  αν θες βρες μου εναν.


Να βρούνε τους ξύστες και αυτούς που παίρνουν αδικαιολόγητα υψηλά ποσά, λογιστήριο δεν υπάρχει, βιβλία δεν υπάρχουν?
Να τους διώξουν και αν δεν φτάνουν οι εναπομείναντες να προσλάβουν με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια.
Να υπάρξει έλεγχος των χρημάτων, τα χαρτιά υπογραφές δεν έχουν μόνα τους υπογράφονται?

Πολύ βολικό να υποστηρίζεις ότι επειδή δεν είναι ικανοί να βάλουν σε τάξη μια επιχείρηση (και που έχουν ψηφιστεί για να βάλουν σε τάξη μια χώρα) και να βρουν αυτούς που πραγματικά είναι λαμόγια ότι καλά έκαναν που έβρεξε επι δικαίων και αδίκων.

Πρόσεξε το, γιατί ο επόμενος άδικος που θα την πληρώσει μπορεί να είσαι εσύ, η γυναίκα σου, η μάνα σου κοκ.
Το κράτος σου δείχνει για ακόμη μια φορά τον εχθρό και εσύ, και ο κάθε εσύ, υπακούς τυφλά.

----------


## sdikr

> Να κλείσει ?
> Για να πετύχει ο Σαμαράς τους στόχους των απολυμένων στα χαρτιά ?


Μην ρωτάς εμένα,  και ο Νikosanagn το λέει ότι έπρεπε να κλείσει

Οχι φυσικά για τους στόχους στα χαρτιά

- - - Updated - - -




> Να βρούνε τους ξύστες και αυτούς που παίρνουν αδικαιολόγητα υψηλά ποσά, λογιστήριο δεν υπάρχει, βιβλία δεν υπάρχουν?
> Να τους διώξουν και αν δεν φτάνουν οι εναπομείναντες να προσλάβουν με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια.
> Να υπάρξει έλεγχος των χρημάτων, τα χαρτιά υπογραφές δεν έχουν μόνα τους υπογράφονται?
> 
> Πολύ βολικό να υποστηρίζεις ότι επειδή δεν είναι ικανοί να βάλουν σε τάξη μια επιχείρηση (και που έχουν ψηφιστεί για να βάλουν σε τάξη μια χώρα) και να βρουν αυτούς που πραγματικά είναι λαμόγια ότι καλά έκαναν που έβρεξε επι δικαίων κα ιαδίκων.
> 
> Πρόσεξε το γιατί ο επόμενος άδικος που θα την πληρώσει μπορεί να είσαι εσύ, η γυναίκα σου, η μάνα σου κοκ.


Σε ποιο λογιστήριο να βρούνε άκρη;
πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει κάτι;  αν ναι πες και σε εμας,  απλά να έχεις στο μυαλό σου τα σωματεία και το όχι σε όλα


Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## patch

> Ναι ακραίος,  αλλά ποιος άλλος τρόπος θα υπήρχε;
> Το λες και εσύ, έπρεπε να κλείσει, βρες μου εναν ήπιο και εναλλακτικό τρόπο


κόβοντας εκπομπές και budget δεν παίζει ε ;
ακύρωση μεγάλων συμβολαίων σε άσχετους συμβούλους ;
όλοι είναι με συλλογική σύμβαση στην ερτ ;

----------


## linman

Μέσω twitter η Χάρις Αλεξίου στέλνει το δικό της μήνυμα για το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης.







"Κύριε Σαμαρά, η ΕΡΤ είναι όλων των Ελλήνων, Ποιοι είναι οι Έλληνες που ρωτήσατε πριν πάρετε αυτή την απόφαση;", έγραψε η Χάρις Αλεξίου στο twitter.

----------


## Archon

> ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΡΤ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ
> 
> http://www.tragiko.net/2013/06/blog-post_2368.html


και εδω
http://www.zougla.gr/live
http://www.thepressproject.gr/live/4...uketo-stin-ERT

----------


## WAntilles

> Να βρούνε τους ξύστες και αυτούς που παίρνουν αδικαιολόγητα υψηλά ποσά, λογιστήριο δεν υπάρχει, βιβλία δεν υπάρχουν?
> Να τους διώξουν και αν δεν φτάνουν οι εναπομείναντες να προσλάβουν με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια.
> Να υπάρξει έλεγχος των χρημάτων, τα χαρτιά υπογραφές δεν έχουν μόνα τους υπογράφονται?


Ούτε οι κυβερνώντες θέλουν να τους βρούνε, ούτε οι Δ.Υ. θέλουν να τους βρούνε.

Γιατί;

Μα γιατί μόλις πήγε να γίνει τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, κάτι το στοιχειώδες και αυτονόητο, που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει πριν 39 χρόνια, αμέσως οι Δ.Υ. "όχι σε όλα", και σε απεργία.




> Το κράτος σου δείχνει για ακόμη μια φορά τον εχθρό και εσύ, και ο κάθε εσύ, υπακούς τυφλά.


Ξέρω πολύ καλά ποιοί είναι οι εχθροί μου, 10ετίες τώρα σε αυτή τη χώρα.

Είναι καί το κράτος, αλλά είναι καί οι Δ.Υ..

----------


## sdikr

> κόβοντας εκπομπές και budget δεν παίζει ε ;
> ακύρωση μεγάλων συμβολαίων σε άσχετους συμβούλους ;
> όλοι είναι με συλλογική σύμβαση στην ερτ ;


Και ρωτάω ξανά,  θα τους αφήνανε να κόψουνε αυτά τα πράγματα οι συνδικαλιστές;

----------


## linman

Bελγικό κανάλι βγήκε στον αέρα με το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ!


belgiko kanali ertΚαι από κάτω τη λέξη solidarite (αλληλεγγύη)!
Το κεντρικό δελτίο του βελγικού καναλιού Tele Bruxelles βγήκε στον “αέρα” με το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ.

H είδηση κάνει το γύρο του κόσμου, κυρίως από τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Πάντως αυτό που θέλουμε την ΕΡΤ να εκπέμπει και να είναι κρατική κλπ, αλλά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ενημερωνόμαστε (όχι εγώ, ευτυχώς) από ζούγκλες, τρομπακτικά, νιουζμπομπς, ντιφενςνετ και τσαντήρια (και παραθέτουμε και χιλιάδες λινκ από αυτά) πρέπει κάποτε να το κοιτάξουμε  :Razz:

----------


## patch

> Και ρωτάω ξανά,  θα τους αφήνανε να κόψουνε αυτά τα πράγματα οι συνδικαλιστές;


το κουτί πανδωρας μια χαρα κόπηκε, διάφορα σίριαλ μια χαρά κόπηκαν
το εξαντας επίσης
οι σύμβουλοι (κομματόσκυλα) τους έχουν κατονομάσει οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι

----------


## MADx2

> Και ρωτάω ξανά,  θα τους αφήνανε να κόψουνε αυτά τα πράγματα οι συνδικαλιστές;


Οι συνδικαλιστές δεν διορίζουν  , οι Κεδικογλου το κάνουν .
Ποιος εφερε την Σαλαγκούδη , το Λιατσιο ? Ποιος υπεγραφε για εκπομπες τυπου στην υγεια μας?

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως αυτό που θέλουμε την ΕΡΤ να εκπέμπει και να είναι κρατική κλπ, αλλά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ενημερωνόμαστε (όχι εγώ, ευτυχώς) από ζούγκλες, τρομπακτικά, νιουζμπομπς, ντιφενςνετ και τσαντήρια (και παραθέτουμε και χιλιάδες λινκ από αυτά) πρέπει κάποτε να το κοιτάξουμε


Παίζει πάντως να έχουν τα μεγαλύτερα νούμερα τηλεθέασης τις τελευταίες μέρες!!

----------


## linman

η Ελληνική Κοινότητα Στοκχόλμης έβγαλε ψήφισμα καταδίκης του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ.

«Η Ελληνική κοινότητα Στοκχόλμης καταδικάζει με τον πλέον απερίφραστο τρόπο την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να προχωρήσει αιφνιδιαστικά στο κλείσιμο της Ελληνικής Ραδιοτηλεόρασης, που σταματά τη δημόσια ενημέρωση και πετά χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους στο δρόμο.  Επίσης καταγγέλλει την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου που επιδιώκει το κλείσιμο δημόσιων οργανισμών και φορέων. Η Ελληνική Ραδιοτηλεόραση είναι ο μοναδικός μη διαδικτυακός τρόπος ενημέρωσης και επαφής με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα για την ομογένεια καθώς πρόκειται για τη φωνή της Ελλάδας σε όλο τον πλανήτη.

Είναι μια φωνή που χρόνια τώρα υπηρετεί την ενημέρωση, τον πολιτισμό και τον ελληνισμό στο σύνολο του.

Εκφράζουμε την αλληλεγγύη μας στον δίκαιο αγώνα των εργαζόμενων καθώς και σε όλο τον ελληνικό λαό που αντιστέκεται απέναντι στην αντιλαϊκή πολιτική της κυβέρνησης».

----------


## 29gk

> Το Μαξίμου διαθέτει στοιχεία που φέρνουν τη Ν.Δ. τουλάχιστον 34% εάν γίνουν πρόωρες εκλογές


Απο το newsit του Ευαγγελατου, ετσι για να ξερουμε που βαδιζουμε. Σε θριαμβο. Ανεπαναληπτο θριαμβο !!

----------


## patch

> η Ελληνική Κοινότητα Στοκχόλμης έβγαλε ψήφισμα καταδίκης του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> «Η Ελληνική κοινότητα Στοκχόλμης καταδικάζει με τον πλέον απερίφραστο τρόπο την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να προχωρήσει αιφνιδιαστικά στο κλείσιμο της Ελληνικής Ραδιοτηλεόρασης, που σταματά τη δημόσια ενημέρωση και πετά χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους στο δρόμο.  Επίσης καταγγέλλει την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου που επιδιώκει το κλείσιμο δημόσιων οργανισμών και φορέων. Η Ελληνική Ραδιοτηλεόραση είναι ο μοναδικός μη διαδικτυακός τρόπος ενημέρωσης και επαφής με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα για την ομογένεια καθώς πρόκειται για τη φωνή της Ελλάδας σε όλο τον πλανήτη.
> 
> Είναι μια φωνή που χρόνια τώρα υπηρετεί την ενημέρωση, τον πολιτισμό και τον ελληνισμό στο σύνολο του.
> 
> Εκφράζουμε την αλληλεγγύη μας στον δίκαιο αγώνα των εργαζόμενων καθώς και σε όλο τον ελληνικό λαό που αντιστέκεται απέναντι στην αντιλαϊκή πολιτική της κυβέρνησης».


αυτοί είναι ξένοι, να παν να πνίγουν
αφού μας φέρουν τα φράγκα τους ως τουρίστες η και καταθέσεις

----------


## alekan

http://www.minpress.gr/minpress/nea_ert.pdf

----------


## aroutis

> Να που εκανε και ενα θετικο η τρικομματικη κυβερνηση του αισχους.
> Η ΕΡΤ ηταν μια γαγραινα για τη χωρα και επιτελους την εκλεισαν.
> Η πλακα ειναι οτι οι υπαλληλοι της που απολαμβαναν ηγεμονικους μισθους θα αποζημιωθουν κιολας. Δυστυχως ετσι οριζει ο νομος.
> Σειρα να παιρνουν οι υπαλληλοι της Βουλης.


Πραγματικά εδώ πάει το "προσεχε τι ευχεσαι"
Αυριο θα το πουν για σένα και να σε δω με το νεφτι στον...

----------


## Revolution

> Σε ποιο λογιστήριο να βρούνε άκρη;
> πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει κάτι;  αν ναι πες και σε εμας,  απλά να έχεις στο μυαλό σου τα σωματεία και το όχι σε όλα
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον


Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα.
Ότι αποδέχεσαι το γεγονός ότι επειδή είναι ανίκανοι να βάλουν τάξη καλύτερα να πάρουν σε όλους το κεφάλι.
Με την ίδια *ακριβώς* λογική ας κλείσουν ταν νοσοκομεία, τις εφορίες, και γενικότερα όποιον οργανισμό είναι εντελώς άχρηστοι να ελέγξουν και ας κρατήσουν μονο το υπουργείο των μπάτσων που εκεί δεν μπορώ να πω μια χαρά τα πάνε, τάγματα ασφαλείας και με την βούλα έχουν φτιάξει.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Να βρούνε τους ξύστες και αυτούς που παίρνουν αδικαιολόγητα υψηλά ποσά, λογιστήριο δεν υπάρχει, βιβλία δεν υπάρχουν?
> Να τους διώξουν και αν δεν φτάνουν οι εναπομείναντες να προσλάβουν με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια.
> Να υπάρξει έλεγχος των χρημάτων, τα χαρτιά υπογραφές δεν έχουν μόνα τους υπογράφονται?
> 
> Πολύ βολικό να υποστηρίζεις ότι επειδή δεν είναι ικανοί να βάλουν σε τάξη μια επιχείρηση (και που έχουν ψηφιστεί για να βάλουν σε τάξη μια χώρα) και να βρουν αυτούς που πραγματικά είναι λαμόγια ότι καλά έκαναν που έβρεξε επι δικαίων και αδίκων.
> 
> Πρόσεξε το, γιατί ο επόμενος άδικος που θα την πληρώσει μπορεί να είσαι εσύ, η γυναίκα σου, η μάνα σου κοκ.
> Το κράτος σου δείχνει για ακόμη μια φορά τον εχθρό και εσύ, και ο κάθε εσύ, υπακούς τυφλά.


Πολύ σωστά τα λες! Έτσι είναι!
Μια χαρά μπορούν να βρουν αμέσως ποιοι αμείβονται με υψηλούς μισθούς (λες να μην ξέρουν αυτούς που διόρισαν; ) αλλά και να γίνει μείωση υπαλλήλων.
Απλα η επαναλαμβανόμενη χουντική συμπεριφορά της κυβέρνησης τους έκανε να πιστεύουν ότι είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό να στέλνεις τα ΜΑΤ για να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ.

Αυτό που χαίρομαι στην ΕΡΤ (*Ελεύθερη* Ραδιοφωνία Τηλεόραση) είναι οτι τις τελευταίες 24 ώρες έχουν ακουστεί τόσες αλήθειες που δεν ακούγονταν σε 1 μήνα.
Και δεν μιλάω για τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, διότι εκεί δεν τις άκουγες ούτε σε 10 χρόνια από όλα μαζι.

----------


## hemlock

> Πραγματικά εδώ πάει το "προσεχε τι ευχεσαι"
> Αυριο θα το πουν για σένα και να σε δω με το νεφτι στον...


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες οτι η ατάκα για την "γάγραινα" είναι η επίσημη ατάκα της ΝΔ για τα κακός κείμενα στην ΕΡΤ...

----------


## aroutis

> Ναι ακραίος,  αλλά ποιος άλλος τρόπος θα υπήρχε;
> Το λες και εσύ, έπρεπε να κλείσει, βρες μου εναν ήπιο και εναλλακτικό τρόπο


To ξέρω πως στο κόσμο των υπολογιστών κυριαρχεί το δυαδικό σύστημα αλλά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί ή πρέπει να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ ή να την αφήσουμε ως έχει.

There are shades of gray, not just black and white.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες οτι η ατάκα για την "γάγραινα" είναι η επίσημη ατάκα της ΝΔ για τα κακός κείμενα στην ΕΡΤ...


Σημερα η ΕΡΤ αυριο οι άνεργοι...  :Whistle:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Bελγικό κανάλι βγήκε στον αέρα με το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ!
> 
> 
> belgiko kanali ertΚαι από κάτω τη λέξη solidarite (αλληλεγγύη)!
> Το κεντρικό δελτίο του βελγικού καναλιού Tele Bruxelles βγήκε στον “αέρα” με το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> H είδηση κάνει το γύρο του κόσμου, κυρίως από τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.


Αυτο έπρεπε να γίνει απο όλα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια της Ελλάδας.. αλλά που .. εχουν εξαφανιστεί όλοι και ψάχνουμε για ενημέρωση απο broken links..
Ενημέρωση τώρα της Ασημακοπούλου απο ΝΔ για την ΕΡΤ οτι *δεν λύνεται ο γόρδιος δεσμός αλλά κόπτεται.*. φασισμός ξεκάθαρα..Δεν μας αρέσει διατάζομαι και καθαρίζομε..
Ο Σαμαράς έπρεπε να έχει βγεί απο χθές αλλά κρύβεται..Τι άλλο θέλετε;
Και όσοι μιλάνε οτι είναι ακραία λύση ο τρόπος με τον οποίο κόπηκε η ΕΡΤ, ξεχνάνε οτι η απόφαση είναι ξεκάθαρα αντισυνταγματική. 
Η παθογένεια της ΕΡΤ και των δημόσιων οργανισμών είναι δεδομένη . Η λύση για αυτη τη παθογένεια δεν είναι ο φασισμός. Ας μείνουμε στη Δημοκρατία στην αρχή της λαικής κυριαρχίας στην αρχή της δεδηλωμένης και το κοινοβουλευτικό σύστημα. Μην τα αναιρούμε Θα είναι καλό για όλους μας .

Για να κάνεις ομελέτα πρέπει να σπάσεις αυγά.. (ΑΣΗΜΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ για την ΕΡΤ) συνεχίζει με ατάκες..

----------


## sdikr

> To ξέρω πως στο κόσμο των υπολογιστών κυριαρχεί το δυαδικό σύστημα αλλά δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί ή πρέπει να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ ή να την αφήσουμε ως έχει.
> 
> There are shades of gray, not just black and white.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σημερα η ΕΡΤ αυριο οι άνεργοι...



Δεν ξεκίνησα εγώ το να κλείσει όποτε μην μου το περνάτε σαν να το είπα εγω
Δεν θα ασχοληθώ παραπάνω

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ntua

> implying

Λες και οι ψηφοθήρες που κλαίνε τώρα, έβλεπαν ή άκουγαν ποτέ ΕΡΤ.

----------


## fsmpoing

α μαλιστα και Ειχα παραθεσει καπου... εδω καποιο βιντεο, γιατι δεν ειχα δει πως υπαρχει αναλογο θεμα

----------


## tsavman

Όλες οι εξελίξεις για το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης

----------


## patch

προς το αστρονομικό ποσό και πολύ συμφέρουσα τιμή των 70.000€ πήρε ο σκαι το τελικό
άλλη μια κερδοφόρα κίνηση του ΥπΟι
για την όποια χασούρα ευθύνονται αποκλειστικά οι ακριβοπληρωμένοι εργαζόμενοι της ερτ

----------


## thiseas.GP

τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει
ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ είπαν σχεδόν ότι είπε ο Κεδίκογλου λίγο πιο διπλωματικά και πιο ήρεμα,
μίλησαν για εκσυχρονισμό, αναδιάρθρωση και μείωση του κόστους,

----------


## kover

Ανοιξαν τα ΕΡΤ, εκτοσ ετ3, στην αθηνα. Δείχνουν live σαμαρα στο εβεα

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι ακραίος,  αλλά ποιος άλλος τρόπος θα υπήρχε;
> Το λες και εσύ, έπρεπε να κλείσει, βρες μου εναν ήπιο και εναλλακτικό τρόπο


*Υποθετική ιστορία:* 
Το ημερολόγιο δείχνει 11/6/2012
Ο κ. Κεδίκογλου ανακοινώνει το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. και τη σύσταση της ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. με το μισό προσωπικό, τα μισά κανάλια.
Ταυτόχρονα ανακοινώνει το οργανόγραμμα της νέας εταιρείας και τον διαγωνισμό μέσω ΑΣΕΠ για τη στελέχωση του τεχνικού και δημοσιογραφικού δυναμικού.
Επιπρόσθετα αναλύει τις διοικητικές θέσεις και εξαγγέλει ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για αυτές τις θέσεις θα υποβάλλουν το βιογραφικό τους ηλεκτρονικά. Αυτό θα είναι δημόσια προσβάσιμο.
Ταυτόχρονα προσβάσιμη θα είναι και η μέθοδος αξιολόγησης η οποία θα περιέχει και προσωπική συνέντευξη/casting για παρουσιαστές η οποία θα μετέχει σε ποσοστό 20% στην τελική διαμόρφωση του αποτελέσματος. Όλα τα casting videos θα είναι προσβάσιμα από το κοινό.
Δηλώνει ότι ισχύουν τα περί προειδοποίησης απόλυσης διότι έτσι το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο θα γλυτώσει ΧΧ εκατομμύρια αλλά δηλώνει επίσης ότι εφόσον κάποιος εργαζόμενος βρει εργασία αλλού μπορεί να παραιτηθεί εισπράτοντας το 1/3 της αποζημίωσης.

12/6/2012 Η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτιά της μιλάει για φίμωση της γνήσιας δημοσιογραφίας, το ΠΑΜΕ καλεί σε ανένδοτο και η ΑΔΕΔΥ προειδοποιεί για πανελλαδική απεργία.
27/6/2012 Μετά τις μέτρια πετυχημένες απεργίες μένει μόνο το scroller στα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ που μιλάει για απαξίωση του μέσου. Ταυτόχρονα ξεκινάνε οι πρώτες αιτήσεις, καμιά από γνωστά ονόματα.
10/12/2012 Ολοκληρωνεται η αξιολογηση των αιτήσεων για όλες τις θέσεις. Οι πίνακες με τα αναλυτικά αποτελέσματα αναρτώνται στο site της ΕΡΤ.
...
...
11/6/2013 11.50μμ
Το νέο προσωπικό της ΝΕΡΙΤ είναι στις θέσεις του. Ο εκφωνητής της ΕΡΤ εκφωνεί τον αποχαιρετιστήριο λόγο του.
12/6/2013 00.01πμ
Στους δέκτες βλέπουμε το νέο λογότυπο της ΝΕΡΙΤ καθως και μια αντίστροφη μέτρηση 1 ώρας
12/6/2013 01:00πμ
Ξεκινάει με διαφημιστικά σποτ η ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. με παρουσίαση της νέας ομάδας και του νέου προγράμματος. Ιδιαίτερη μνεία γίνεται στα βιογραφικά όλων των διευθυντικών στελεχών, των συμβούλων και του ειδικού επιστημονικού προσωπικού.
12/6/2013 06:00πμ
Ξεκινά το κανονικό πρόγραμμα της ΝΕΡΙΤ. Βοήθειά μας.

12/6/2013, 7.17μμ
Θα έκανε ο sdikr ή ο οποιοσδήποτε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις; Θα μιλούσε κανείς για εκτροπή, πραξικόπημα, σύνταγμα κτλ.κτλ.;

btw... ένας ταπεινός πολίτης είμαι... Αν σε 3 λεπτά ή 1 μέρα σκαρφίστηκα το παραπάνω σκέψου τι θα μπορούσε να σχεδιάσει ένας ειδικός.

----------


## nostra_fora

Συγγνωμη...Τους εδωσαν σημα μονο και μονο για να προβαλλει Αντωνη;

----------


## kkgas

αναρωτιεμαι αν περασει αυτο με την ΕΡΤ (οπου ομολογω οτι δεν την εβλεπα ποτε) μετα τι θα ακολουθησει................ δεν με ενοχλει οτι εκλεισε, με ενοχλει ο τροπος που εγινε και την συνεχεια που θα εχει αυτη η ενεργεια

----------


## yiapap

> τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει
> ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ είπαν σχεδόν ότι είπε ο Κεδίκογλου λίγο πιο διπλωματικά και πιο ήρεμα,
> μίλησαν για εκσυχρονισμό, αναδιάρθρωση και μείωση του κόστους,


Μόνο που δεν έγινε τίποτε από τα τρία.
Το πρώτο έχει σχέση με τον εξοπλισμίο (ίδιος), τις διαδικασίες (άγνωστες) και τον τρόπο διοίκησης (υποθέτουμε ίδιος)
Το δευτερο δεν παίζει γιατι μια κλειστή ετιαρεία δεν αναδιαρθρώνεται.
Το τρίτο είναι επίσης άγνωστο

----------


## sdikr

> *Υποθετική ιστορία:* 
> Το ημερολόγιο δείχνει 11/6/2012
> Ο κ. Κεδίκογλου ανακοινώνει το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. και τη σύσταση της ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. με το μισό προσωπικό, τα μισά κανάλια.
> Ταυτόχρονα ανακοινώνει το οργανόγραμμα της νέας εταιρείας και τον διαγωνισμό μέσω ΑΣΕΠ για τη στελέχωση του τεχνικού και δημοσιογραφικού δυναμικού.
> Επιπρόσθετα αναλύει τις διοικητικές θέσεις και εξαγγέλει ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για αυτές τις θέσεις θα υποβάλλουν το βιογραφικό τους ηλεκτρονικά. Αυτό θα είναι δημόσια προσβάσιμο.
> Ταυτόχρονα προσβάσιμη θα είναι και η μέθοδος αξιολόγησης η οποία θα περιέχει και προσωπική συνέντευξη/casting για παρουσιαστές η οποία θα μετέχει σε ποσοστό 20% στην τελική διαμόρφωση του αποτελέσματος. Όλα τα casting videos θα είναι προσβάσιμα από το κοινό.
> Δηλώνει ότι ισχύουν τα περί προειδοποίησης απόλυσης διότι έτσι το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο θα γλυτώσει ΧΧ εκατομμύρια αλλά δηλώνει επίσης ότι εφόσον κάποιος εργαζόμενος βρει εργασία αλλού μπορεί να παραιτηθεί εισπράτοντας το 1/3 της αποζημίωσης.
> 
> 12/6/2012 Η ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΤ διαρρηγνύει τα ιμάτιά της μιλάει για φίμωση της γνήσιας δημοσιογραφίας, το ΠΑΜΕ καλεί σε ανένδοτο και η ΑΔΕΔΥ προειδοποιεί για πανελλαδική απεργία.
> ...


Sorry,  αλλά αυτό που λες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το αφήνανε 
Στις 12/6/2013 αφου θα είχανε κάνει κατάληψη στα κτήρια τους δημόσιου θα μπαίνανε τα ματ
Μετά θα λέγαμε για τα ΜΑΤ με γενικές απεργίες σε όλη την χώρα,  αυτό που έγινε με τον Αλέξη θα ήταν εκδρομή στο πάρκο

----------


## yiapap

> Sorry,  αλλά αυτό που λες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το αφήνανε 
> Στις 12/6/2013 αφου θα είχανε κάνει κατάληψη στα κτήρια τους δημόσιου θα μπαίνανε τα ματ
> Μετά θα λέγαμε για τα ΜΑΤ με γενικές απεργίες σε όλη την χώρα,  αυτό που έγινε με τον Αλέξη θα ήταν εκδρομή στο πάρκο


1 χρόνο μετά; Δηλαδή τώρα δεν υπάρχει κατάληψη στα κτήρια του δημοσίου; Δε θα είναι κλειστή και σήμερα η Μεσογείων; Πάλι δεν παίζει να μπούνε τα ΜΑΤ; Επομένως; *Στη χειρότερη* θα ήμασταν στα ίδια!
Και ασε τι θα γινότανε... ΕΣΥ θα έκανες την ερώτηση; Εγώ, ο Popmaniac, ο Νικαετός, o aroutis (κι ο alekan που γκρινιάζει αν δεν είναι στη λίστα) θα μιλούσαμε τόσο έντονα για εκτροπή;

----------


## kontinos

Δεν καταλαβα γιατι πρεπει σωνει και ντε οι διαταγμενες απολυσεις να γινουν απο την ΕΡΤ. Βουλευτης απασχολει 2 αστυνομικους ως σοφερ. Να 2 αχρηστοι. Απο κει και περα, ας κοψει τις εξωτερικες παραγωγες, να κανει ενα οργανογραμμα, να δει ποιοι δουλευουν που και ποτε, να απολυσει επιλεκτικα τους οντως αργομισθους με στοιχεια, και μετα σταδιακα να συνταξιοδοτησει χωρις προσληψεις η ας προχωρησει σε εθελουσια εξοδο σε οσους ειναι σε ηλικια κοντα στην συνταξη με προνομιακους ορους. Τωρα δηλαδη με τις αποζημιωσεις και το ταμειο ανεργιας που θα δοσει, θα ειναι καλυτερα?
Το θεμα ειναι οτι προωθειται μια λογικη αποφασιζουμε και διαταζουμε, επι της ουσιας κανεις δεν νοιαζεται για την ΕΡΤ, νοιαζομαστε για την φασιστοποιηση της διακυβερνησης και +2500 ανεργους.

----------


## sdikr

> 1 χρόνο μετά; Δηλαδή τώρα δεν υπάρχει κατάληψη στα κτήρια του δημοσίου; Πάλι δεν παίζει να μπούνε τα ΜΑΤ; Επομένως;
> Ασε τι θα γινότανε... ΕΣΥ θα έκανες την ερώτηση; Εγώ, ο Popmaniac, ο Νικαετός, o aroutis (κι ο alekan που γκρινιάζει αν δεν είναι στη λίστα) θα μιλούσαμε τόσο έντονα για εκτροπή;



Δεν θα τους αφήνανε να το κάνουνε απλά
Αν καταφέρνανε να το κάνουνε όχι δεν θα μιλούσαμε για αυτό τώρα

Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος στην ημερομηνία,  κατα 1 χρόνο

----------


## dimitri_ns

> κόβοντας εκπομπές και budget δεν παίζει ε ;
> ακύρωση μεγάλων συμβολαίων σε άσχετους συμβούλους ;
> όλοι είναι με συλλογική σύμβαση στην ερτ ;


Εδώ ταιριάζει ακριβώς, η γελοιογραφία με τον μαλάκα που δουλεύει, και άλλοι δέκα τον κοιτάνε. 
Οταν είναι ν'απολύσουν, απολύουν δυστυχώς τον μαλάκα

Θα σ'αφήσουν οι συνδικάλες και τα κόμματα, να πας ήπια?? Πάλι αυτοί θα επιπλεύσουν. Οχι ότι το νέο δημιούργημα θα είναι καλύτερο. Απλώς ελπίδα υπάρχει και θα δείξει

----------


## alekan

> Μόνο που δεν έγινε τίποτε από τα τρία.
> Το πρώτο έχει σχέση με τον εξοπλισμίο (ίδιος), τις διαδικασίες (άγνωστες) και τον τρόπο διοίκησης (υποθέτουμε ίδιος)
> Το δευτερο δεν παίζει γιατι μια κλειστή ετιαρεία δεν αναδιαρθρώνεται.
> Το τρίτο είναι επίσης άγνωστο


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...20#post5101620

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν καταλαβα γιατι πρεπει σωνει και ντε οι διαταγμενες απολυσεις να γινουν απο την ΕΡΤ. Βουλευτης απασχολει 2 αστυνομικους ως σοφερ. Να 2 αχρηστοι. Απο κει και περα, ας κοψει τις εξωτερικες παραγωγες, να κανει ενα οργανογραμμα, να δει ποιοι δουλευουν που και ποτε, να απολυσει επιλεκτικα τους οντως αργομισθους με στοιχεια, και μετα σταδιακα να συνταξιοδοτησει χωρις προσληψεις η ας προχωρησει σε εθελουσια εξοδο σε οσους ειναι σε ηλικια κοντα στην συνταξη με προνομιακους ορους. Τωρα δηλαδη με τις αποζημιωσεις και το ταμειο ανεργιας που θα δοσει, θα ειναι καλυτερα?
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι προωθειται μια λογικη αποφασιζουμε και διαταζουμε, επι της ουσιας κανεις δεν νοιαζεται για την ΕΡΤ, νοιαζομαστε για την φασιστοποιηση της διακυβερνησης και +2500 ανεργους.


ααα αυτούς να τους απολύσουμε δηλαδή;
Τα μεγάλα λόγια ποιο πριν για την κατσίκα του άλλου είναι μόνο για την κατσίκα του άλλου;

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν καταλαβα γιατι πρεπει σωνει και ντε οι διαταγμενες απολυσεις να γινουν απο την ΕΡΤ. Βουλευτης απασχολει 2 αστυνομικους ως σοφερ. Να 2 αχρηστοι. Απο κει και περα, ας κοψει τις εξωτερικες παραγωγες, να κανει ενα οργανογραμμα, να δει ποιοι δουλευουν που και ποτε, να απολυσει επιλεκτικα τους οντως αργομισθους με στοιχεια, και μετα σταδιακα να συνταξιοδοτησει χωρις προσληψεις η ας προχωρησει σε εθελουσια εξοδο σε οσους ειναι σε ηλικια κοντα στην συνταξη με προνομιακους ορους. Τωρα δηλαδη με τις αποζημιωσεις και το ταμειο ανεργιας που θα δοσει, θα ειναι καλυτερα?


Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο αυτό.
Ποιον θα χαρακτηρίσει ως αργόμισθο; Αφού οι πραγματικά αργόμισθοι έχουν έρθει από Υπουργούς/στελέχη αυτών που θα κρίνουν ποιος είναι αργόμισθος.
Επίσης αγνοείς την επιρροή των συνδικαλιστών οι οποίοι γενικά στο δημόσιο δεν υπερασπίζονται τα συμφέροντα των *πραγματικών* αγνωιστών και εργαζομένων αφού και οι ίδιοι σπάνια προκύπτουν από αυτές τις τάξεις.
Εγώ δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. ήταν σωστό και ο μόνος τρόπος να υπάρξει η μοναδική ελπίδα (μακρινή) για κάτι διαφορετικό.

Το θέμα είναι το πώς. Και κυρίως το γιατί έπρεπε να πάμε σε εκτροπή για να γίνει αυτό!

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μόνο που δεν έγινε τίποτε από τα τρία.
> Το πρώτο έχει σχέση με τον εξοπλισμίο (ίδιος), τις διαδικασίες (άγνωστες) και τον τρόπο διοίκησης (υποθέτουμε ίδιος)
> Το δευτερο δεν παίζει γιατι μια κλειστή ετιαρεία δεν αναδιαρθρώνεται.
> Το τρίτο είναι επίσης άγνωστο


δεν έγινε ακόμα,
μήπως βιάζεσαι πολύ;;
χθες διαλύθηκε η ΕΡΤ και σήμερα δημιουργήθηκε η ΝΕΡΙΤ,

ο Σαμαράς είπε θα προσληφθούν πολλοί από τους απολυμένους

Jurassic Park είπε ο Αντωνάκης ότι ήμασταν

----------


## yiapap

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...20#post5101620


Τι μου δείχνεις; Τον τρόπο διοίκησης; Στα χαρτιά; Σε μια υποθετική Α.Ε.;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Το θέμα είναι το πώς. Και κυρίως το γιατί έπρεπε να πάμε σε εκτροπή για να γίνει αυτό!


γιατί έτσι γίνεται πιο γρήγορα και πιο εύκολα,

όλοι και όλα ξεκινάνε από το Μηδέν

----------


## yiapap

> δεν έγινε ακόμα,
> μήπως βιάζεσαι πολύ;;
> χθες διαλύθηκε η ΕΡΤ και σήμερα δημιουργήθηκε η ΝΕΡΙΤ,
> 
> ο Σαμαράς είπε θα προσληφθούν πολλοί από τους απολυμένους
> 
> Jurassic Park είπε ο Αντωνάκης ότι ήμασταν


Ε μα αυτό είναι το θέμα! Καθόλου δεν βιάζομαι! Η ΝΕΡΙΤ έπρεπε ΗΔΗ να υπάρχει! Πριν τη διάλυση της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.!!!

----------


## Basilhs23_

ΝΕΡΙΤ ? Σαν τούρκικη λέξη μου ακούγετια.

----------


## yiapap

> γιατί έτσι γίνεται πιο γρήγορα και πιο εύκολα,
> 
> όλοι και όλα ξεκινάνε από το Μηδέν


Το διάβασες τιο post μου; Πιο γρηγορα; Με τρεις μήνες μαύρη οθόνη; Πιο εύκολα; Έχεις δει τις αντιδράσεις εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας; Όλοι μιλάνε για τη σταθερόττηα του κυβ. συνασπισμού. Ο κόσμος είναι στους δρόμους; Ποιο είναι το "δύσκολα" αν αυτό είναι το "εύκολα";

----------


## alekan

> Τι μου δείχνεις; Τον τρόπο διοίκησης; Στα χαρτιά; Σε μια υποθετική Α.Ε.;


Σου το δείχνω, για να δεις πώς απαντά η κυβέρνηση στις απορίες σου.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> ΝΕΡΙΤ ? Σαν τούρκικη λέξη μου ακούγετια.


θα το αλλάξουν πάλι το όνομα σε ΕΡΤ μετά από λίγο καιρό

----------


## kontinos

Και σε τελικη αναλυση, ποιος τολμαει να κανει "εξορθολογισμο και εξυγιανση"? Αυτοι που η διακυβερνηση τους στηριζεται στο ρουσφετι? Θα ερθει ο Σαμαρας και ο καθε Σαμαρας/Βενιζελος/Παγκαλος και ολο το σιχαμενο σιναφι τους να μιλησουν για αξιοκρατεια? Αυτοι που απολυσανε τον Αρβανιτη και τον Βαξεβανη? Που βαλανε τα μισα τους κομματικα στελεχη σε Δημοσιους Οργανισμους?
Αυτοι που ξεπουλησανε τον ΟΤΕ και την Ολυμπιακη, και τωρα πανε και για αλλα?
Ειναι αποτυχημενοι κυβερνητες, διοτι δεν καταφεραν ποτε να καθαρισουν την κοπρο του Αυγεια που αυτοι δημιουργησαν.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν θα τους αφήνανε να το κάνουνε απλά
> Αν καταφέρνανε να το κάνουνε όχι δεν θα μιλούσαμε για αυτό τώρα
> 
> *Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος στην ημερομηνία,  κατα 1 χρόνο*


Μα στις 11/6/2012 τι κατάληψη να κάνανε; Μέσα στα κτήρια θα ήταν και ή θα είχαν κανονικό πρόγραμμα ή την κορδέλα/καρτέλα της απεργίας! Πρώτη φορά θα ήταν; Γιατί να επέμβουν τα ΜΑΤ; Στις προηγούμενες απεργίες χρειάστηκε να παρέμβουν;

----------


## kontinos

> Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο αυτό.
> Ποιον θα χαρακτηρίσει ως αργόμισθο; Αφού οι πραγματικά αργόμισθοι έχουν έρθει από Υπουργούς/στελέχη αυτών που θα κρίνουν ποιος είναι αργόμισθος.
> Επίσης αγνοείς την επιρροή των συνδικαλιστών οι οποίοι γενικά στο δημόσιο δεν υπερασπίζονται τα συμφέροντα των *πραγματικών* αγνωιστών και εργαζομένων αφού και οι ίδιοι σπάνια προκύπτουν από αυτές τις τάξεις.
> Εγώ δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. ήταν σωστό και ο μόνος τρόπος να υπάρξει η μοναδική ελπίδα (μακρινή) για κάτι διαφορετικό.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι το πώς. Και κυρίως το γιατί έπρεπε να πάμε σε εκτροπή για να γίνει αυτό!


Με δουλευεις τωρα? Δεν μπορεις να βρεις τον αργομισθο? Οταν το κρατος θελει μπορει. Δεν υπαρχει μηχανισμος σαν τον κρατικο, οσο διεφθαρμενος και δυσλειτουργικος και να ειναι.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Το διάβασες τιο post μου; Πιο γρηγορα; Με τρεις μήνες μαύρη οθόνη; Πιο εύκολα; Έχεις δει τις αντιδράσεις εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας; Όλοι μιλάνε για τη σταθερόττηα του κυβ. συνασπισμού. Ο κόσμος είναι στους δρόμους; Ποιο είναι το "δύσκολα" αν αυτό είναι το "εύκολα";


σε λίγες μέρες όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει, ειδικά όταν θα προσληφούν και πολλοί από αυτούς στην ΝΕΡΙΤ

----------


## yiapap

> Με δουλευεις τωρα? Δεν μπορεις να βρεις τον αργομισθο? Οταν το κρατος θελει μπορει. Δεν υπαρχει μηχανισμος σαν τον κρατικο, οσο διεφθαρμενος και δυσλειτουργικος και να ειναι.


Μα αυτός που καλείται να βρει τους αργόμισθους είναι αυτός που τους φύτευσε! Πως να τους βρει; Μήπως εσύ δουλευεις τον εαυτό σου;

- - - Updated - - -




> σε λίγες μέρες όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει, ειδικά όταν θα προσληφούν και πολλοί από αυτούς στην ΝΕΡΙΤ


Κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει μου φαίνεται.
Σε λίγες μέρες τίποτε δεν θα έχει καν αρχίσει. Στο ξαναείπα... Αν γίνει προκύρηξη μέσω ΑΣΕΠ μιλάμε για ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ. Θα εκπλαγώ αν ανοίξουν Σεπτέμβρη, Οκτώβρη.

----------


## kontinos

> σε λίγες μέρες όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει, ειδικά όταν θα προσληφούν και πολλοί από αυτούς στην ΝΕΡΙΤ


Αν προσληφθουν πολλοι απο αυτους στη ΝΕΡΙΤ *σε λιγες μερες*, δεν βλεπω αξιοκρατεια.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ανοιξαν τα ΕΡΤ, εκτοσ ετ3, στην αθηνα. Δείχνουν live σαμαρα στο εβεα





> Συγγνωμη...Τους εδωσαν σημα μονο και μονο για να προβαλλει Αντωνη;


Ισχύει αυτό; Εδώ ψηφιακό υμηττού δεν έχω σήμα αυτή τη στιγμή, δε ξέρω πριν μισή ώρα όμως.

Που βλέπουμε τώρα live ΝΕΤ, διοτι το zougla δε μου ανοίγει;

----------


## Archon

http://www.thepressproject.gr/live/4...uketo-stin-ERT

----------


## psyxakias

Ευχαριστώ, μου άνοιξε τώρα και αυτό εδώ: http://www.zougla.gr/livecamera/article/flash-camera-4

----------


## kontinos

> Μα αυτός που καλείται να βρει τους αργόμισθους είναι αυτός που τους φύτευσε! Πως να τους βρει; Μήπως εσύ δουλευεις τον εαυτό σου;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει μου φαίνεται.
> Σε λίγες μέρες τίποτε δεν θα έχει καν αρχίσει. Στο ξαναείπα... Αν γίνει προκύρηξη μέσω ΑΣΕΠ μιλάμε για ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ. Θα εκπλαγώ αν ανοίξουν Σεπτέμβρη, Οκτώβρη.


Εμ αυτο ειναι το διαταυτα, δεν ειναι οτι θελουν να εξυγειανουν την ΕΡΤ και δουλευομαστε. Ειναι μαζι βουτηγμενοι στα σκατα. Ποιος θα βγει να πει, αυτος μπηκε με ρουσφετι, εγω τον εβαλα, διωξτε τον? Μια χαρα το λεω, αν θελει το κρατος μπορει, το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελει διοτι και το τουρλουμπουκι της κυβερνητικης παραταξης ειναι διαπλεκομενο.

----------


## yiapap

> Αν προσληφθουν πολλοι απο αυτους στη ΝΕΡΙΤ *σε λιγες μερες*, δεν βλεπω αξιοκρατεια.


Μα δεν είναι εφικτό σε λίγες μέρες να προσληφθούν για εκατοντάδες θέσεις πολλές εκ των οποίων εξειδικευμένες 1000 άτομα. Ακόμη και με κομματική ταυτότητα να πάνε δεν πρέπει κάποιος να δεί ότι ο ΠΑΣΟΚός καμεραμάν έχει ξαναδεί κάμερα;

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμ αυτο ειναι το διαταυτα, δεν ειναι οτι θελουν να εξυγειανουν την ΕΡΤ και δουλευομαστε. Ειναι μαζι βουτηγμενοι στα σκατα. Ποιος θα βγει να πει, αυτος μπηκε με ρουσφετι, διωξτε τον? Μια χαρα το λεω, αν θελει το κρατος μπορει, το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελει διοτι και το τουρλουμπουκι της κυβερνητικης παραταξης ειναι διαπλεκομενο.


Η μόνη μας διαφωνία είναι ότι ακόμη και κάποιος (ας πούμε ο Σαμαράς έτσι για τον χαβαλέ) να θέλει ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ. Οι υπόλοιποι παραμένουν διαεφθαρμένοι... ενεργητικά ή παθητικά (και μην πάει το μυαλό σου στο πονηρό!).
Απάντησα στον sdikr ο οποίος γράφει λες και αυτή η εκτροπή ήταν η μοναδική λύση!

----------


## kontinos

Σε αυτο θα διαφωνησουμε. Αν θελει, μπορει. Θα καψει βουλευτες και μεγαλοστελεχη του, ναι, θα δει ο κοσμος τι ειναι η ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ οντως, ναι. Δεν θα κερδιζε ομως περισσοτερο? Εχουμε κατι διεφθαρμενους στο κομμα, αλλα βλεπετε οτι οχι μονο διωχνουμε τα βυσματα, αλλα και τους διεφθαρμενους μας! Καθαριζουμε την ΕΡΤ, καθαριζουμε και την ΝΔ, οι διαθεσεις μας ειναι ειλικρινεις! Μπα, φασισμος και θατσερ, συγκεντρωσεις επαναστατικης γυμναστικης κτλ. Η μονη χαρα που εχω και πραγματικα ελπιζω να μην το ξεχασουν οταν το θεμα σβησει, ειναι η εστω ηπια κριτικη στην κυβερνηση και τον πρωθυπουργο τωρα. Πλακα εχει να το ακους αυτο απο ΕΡΤ.

edit. Ακουστε τι λενε τωρα. Α ρε γελια.Για 30 και 300 και το κοστος κτλ. Ξεσπαθωνουν σιγα σιγα? Τι παθανε?

----------


## MAuVE

Ανέβασα στο blog μου δύο αναρτήσεις σχετικές με την ΕΡΤ

----------


## sdikr

> Μα δεν είναι εφικτό σε λίγες μέρες να προσληφθούν για εκατοντάδες θέσεις πολλές εκ των οποίων εξειδικευμένες 1000 άτομα. Ακόμη και με κομματική ταυτότητα να πάνε δεν πρέπει κάποιος να δεί ότι ο ΠΑΣΟΚός καμεραμάν έχει ξαναδεί κάμερα;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η μόνη μας διαφωνία είναι ότι ακόμη και κάποιος (ας πούμε ο Σαμαράς έτσι για τον χαβαλέ) να θέλει ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ. Οι υπόλοιποι παραμένουν διαεφθαρμένοι... ενεργητικά ή παθητικά (και μην πάει το μυαλό σου στο πονηρό!).
> Απάντησα στον sdikr ο οποίος γράφει λες και αυτή η εκτροπή ήταν η μοναδική λύση!


Συγνώμη, αλλά μετά απο τόσο καιρό δεν πιστεύω οτι υπήρχε άλλη λύση που να την αφήσουνε να περάσει

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μα δεν είναι εφικτό σε λίγες μέρες να προσληφθούν για εκατοντάδες θέσεις πολλές εκ των οποίων εξειδικευμένες 1000 άτομα. Ακόμη και με κομματική ταυτότητα να πάνε δεν πρέπει κάποιος να δεί ότι ο ΠΑΣΟΚός καμεραμάν έχει ξαναδεί κάμερα;


οι διοικήσεις ξέρουν ποιος δούλευε και ποιος "το βαρούσε"
και θα προσλάβουν αυτούς που δούλευαν γιατί είναι αδύνατον κάποιος να έχει τόση πείρα όσο αυτοί που δούλευαν τίμια και ευσυνείδητα 
εντελώς αξιοκρατική θα είναι η διαδικασία και αν υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις ας το αποδείξουν ότι κάποιος είναι καλύτερος από αυτούς που πραγματικά ξεσκιζόντουσαν στην δουλειά

----------


## yiapap

> Σε αυτο θα διαφωνησουμε. Αν θελει, μπορει. Θα καψει βουλευτες και μεγαλοστελεχη του, ναι, θα δει ο κοσμος τι ειναι η ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ οντως, ναι. Δεν θα κερδιζε ομως περισσοτερο? Εχουμε κατι διεφθαρμενους στο κομμα, αλλα βλεπετε οτι οχι μονο διωχνουμε τα βυσματα, αλλα και τους διεφθαρμενους μας! Καθαριζουμε την ΕΡΤ, καθαριζουμε και την ΝΔ, οι διαθεσεις μας ειναι ειλικρινεις! Μπα, φασισμος και θατσερ, συγκεντρωσεις επαναστατικης γυμναστικης κτλ. Η μονη χαρα που εχω και πραγματικα ελπιζω να μην το ξεχασουν οταν το θεμα σβησει, ειναι η εστω ηπια κριτικη στην κυβερνηση και τον πρωθυπουργο τωρα. Πλακα εχει να το ακους αυτο απο ΕΡΤ.


Όποιος το κάνει αυτό που λες θα μείνει μόνος του στο κόμμα ή θα εγκαταλείψει. Ή θα γίνει ΓΑΠ.




> Ανέβασα στο blog μου δύο αναρτήσεις σχετικές με την ΕΡΤ


Ενδιαφέρουσες  :One thumb up:

----------


## kontinos

> οι διοικήσεις ξέρουν ποιος δούλευε και ποιος "το βαρούσε"
> και θα προσλάβουν αυτούς που δούλευαν γιατί είναι αδύνατον κάποιος να έχει τόση πείρα όσο αυτοί που δούλευαν τίμια και ευσυνείδητα 
> εντελώς αξιοκρατική θα είναι η διαδικασία και αν υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις ας το αποδείξουν ότι κάποιος είναι καλύτερος από αυτούς που πραγματικά ξεσκιζόντουσαν στην δουλειά


Μπα? Δηλαδη αφου ξερουν ποιοι δουλευαν, δεν ξεραν ποιοι δεν δουλευαν? Γιατι δεν απολυσανε τους δευτερους? Οχι φυσικα, φασιστεια, κατεβαζουμε διακοπτη και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.

----------


## anon

> Και ρωτάω ξανά,  θα τους αφήνανε να κόψουνε αυτά τα πράγματα οι συνδικαλιστές;


Eλεος με αυτή την καραμέλα! Δεν βαρεθήκατε; Δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι ειναι η μέγιστη μπαρούφα;

Γιατί να κολήσουνε στους συνδικαλιστές της ΕΡΤ που είναι και μια χούφτα επιχείρηση, και ανάγκη δεν τους έχουν εαν κάνουν απεργία. Εδώ σε όλο το δημόσιο κόψανε μισθούς, επιδόματα, κόψανε δώρο Πάσχα, Χριστουγέννων, επίδομα αδείας οι μισθοί πέσανε στο μισό, και ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑΝ; Που ειναι και περισσότεροι; Που η όποια απεργία έχει μεγαλύτερο αντίκτυπο/τίμημα; Αμαν πια ότι φοβούνται τους συνδικαλιστές! Κανέναν δεν φοβούνται, δεν το έχετε καταλάβει ακόμα; Δηλαδή τι φοβήθηκαν και δεν έκαναν στο δημόσιο; ΕΠειδή δεν έκαναν απολύσεις ακόμα; (μόνιμων, γιατι συμβασιούχους και stagers τους διώξανε). Φοβούνται μην τους απολύσουν, αλλά δεν φοβούνται που τους έχουν πάει τις αποδοχές κάτω απο το όριο φτώχειας. ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ;

----------


## kontinos

> Όποιος το κάνει αυτό που λες θα μείνει μόνος του στο κόμμα ή θα εγκαταλείψει. Ή θα γίνει ΓΑΠ.


Καταλαβαινεις τι λεω. Το κρατος παντα μπορει. Απλα δεν θελει. Και δεν θελει γιατι η πολιτικη ηγεσια ειναι σαπια.

----------


## yiapap

> οι διοικήσεις ξέρουν ποιος δούλευε και ποιος "το βαρούσε"
> και θα προσλάβουν αυτούς που δούλευαν γιατί είναι αδύνατον κάποιος να έχει τόση πείρα όσο αυτοί που δούλευαν τίμια και ευσυνείδητα 
> εντελώς αξιοκρατική θα είναι η διαδικασία και αν υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις ας το αποδείξουν ότι κάποιος είναι καλύτερος από αυτούς που πραγματικά ξεσκιζόντουσαν στην δουλειά


 :Laughing:  Aχ βρε Θησέα... Ελπίζω να είσαι 20ρης... Γιατί τόση αισιοδοξία μόνο εκεί θέλω να το αποδώσω. Έχοντας συνεργαστεί για πολλά χρόνια με το ευρύτερο και στενότερο δημόσιο, έχοντας συγγράψει και εκτελέσει διαγωνισμό ΑΣΕΠ (χωρίς συνέντευξη παρά τις προσπάθειές μου) σε διαβεβαιώ ότι αυτά που λές εκτός εξαιρέσεων ανήκουν στη σφαίρα του φανταστικού.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καταλαβαινεις τι λεω. Το κρατος παντα μπορει. Απλα δεν θελει. Και δεν θελει γιατι η πολιτικη ηγεσια ειναι σαπια.


Δηλαδή οι Γενικοί Γραμματείς και οι Προϊστάμενοι ή οι υπηρεσιακοί Διευθυντές δεν είναι σάπιοι; Αφού για να φτάσουν σε αυτές τις θέσεις στην πλειοψηφία τους έφτασαν με κριτήρια κάθε άλλο παρά αξιοκρατικά. Ακόμη και να θέλει μια ηγεσία αυτό που λες δεν είναι εφικτό.
Μπορεί να γίνει εφικτό αν θέλει η πολιτική ηγεσία και δημιουργήσει από τα θεμέλια έναν νέο αξιοκρατικό φορέα, γι αυτό και δεν είμαι κατά του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Νόμιμα και συντεταγμένα με τη διάδοχη κατάσταση έτοιμη.

----------


## emeliss

> Όλες οι εξελίξεις για το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης


Μακάρι να γραφτεί στην ιστορία η αλήθεια...

----------


## kontinos

> Δηλαδή οι Γενικοί Γραμματείς και οι Προϊστάμενοι ή οι υπηρεσιακοί Διευθυντές δεν είναι σάπιοι; Αφού για να φτάσουν σε αυτές τις θέσεις στην πλειοψηφία τους έφτασαν με κριτήρια κάθε άλλο παρά αξιοκρατικά. Ακόμη και να θέλει μια ηγεσία αυτό που λες δεν είναι εφικτό.Μπορεί να γίνει εφικτό αν θέλει η πολιτική ηγεσία και δημιουργήσει από τα θεμέλια έναν νέο αξιοκρατικό φορέα.


Μα δεν ξερεις ποιοι φτασανε οπου φτασανε και για ποιους λογους? Απλα μια οντως αξιοκρατικη εξυγιανση θα δυσαρεστουσε πολλους. Παντα μια ηγεσια και ενα κρατος αν θελει μπορει. Τεσπα, εδω διαφωνουμε επι της αρχης, μπορουμε να τα πουμε αυριο το πρωι στην Αγ. Παρασκευη  :Smile: 

εδιτ. Φοβερος ο πιτσιρικας η το Reuters.

----------


## yiapap

> Μα δεν ξερεις ποιοι φτασανε οπου φτασανε και για ποιους λογους? Απλα μια οντως αξιοκρατικη εξυγιανση θα δυσαρεστουσε πολλους. Παντα μια ηγεσια και ενα κρατος αν θελει μπορει. Τεσπα, εδω διαφωνουμε επι της αρχης, μπορουμε να τα πουμε αυριο το πρωι στην Αγ. Παρασκευη 
> 
> εδιτ. Φοβερος ο πιτσιρικας η το Reuters.


Πληρώνεις τα αεροπορικά;  :Razz:

----------


## kontinos

Μαλλον μπερδευτηκα, ποιος ελεγε ανεβαινω ΕΡΤ να δω τι γινεται σε καμια ωρα? Κι εγω εκει ημουν αλλα λογω βροχης την εκανα με ελαφρα. Ημουν απροετοιμαστος χωρις ομπρελα κτλ.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...και δημιουργήσει από τα θεμέλια...


Άρα τουλάχιστο συμφωνείς ότι χρειάζεται ένα hard reset. Με το κουμπί.

----------


## yiapap

> Άρα τουλάχιστο συμφωνείς ότι χρειάζεται ένα hard reset. Με το κουμπί.


Όχι βέβαια. Κανονικά
Start->Shut down->Shut down ERT AE->Are you sure you want to shut down ERT AE-> Are you ready with NERIT AE-> ERT AE is now shutting down
To hard reset όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουμε μπορεί να έχει πολύ αρνητικές επιπτώσεις.

----------


## George978

> Όχι βέβαια. Κανονικά
> Start->Shut down->Shut down ERT AE->Are you sure you want to shut down ERT AE-> Are you ready with NERIT AE-> ERT AE is now shutting down
> To hard reset όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουμε μπορεί να έχει πολύ αρνητικές επιπτώσεις.


Βασικα, BIOS update θελει η κατασταση και να πεταξουμε και τον Prescott  :Razz:

----------


## Wonderland

Όταν ο ίδιος ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας αραδιάζει το ένα ψέμα μετά το άλλο, με πολύ χειρότερο μάλιστα τρόπο από τον ανεκδιήγητο γαπ, καταλαβαίνεις πού πάει αυτή η χώρα. Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο το πόσα ψέματα έχει πει αυτός ο άνθρωπος τους τελευταίους μήνες. Αξιοπιστία 0 - και μη μου πείτε «έτσι είναι η πολιτική». Δεν είναι, ή δε θα έπρεπε να είναι. Αλλά εδώ πέρα οι ψεύτες είχαν πάντα πέραση, οπότε ίσως η «αξιοπιστία» να μην είναι 0...

----------


## kontinos

> Άρα τουλάχιστο συμφωνείς ότι χρειάζεται ένα hard reset. Με το κουμπί.


Hard reset θελει η κυβερνηση, και οχι τοσο αυτη, οσο η πολιτικη κατευθυνση.

----------


## sdikr

> Eλεος με αυτή την καραμέλα! Δεν βαρεθήκατε; Δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι ειναι η μέγιστη μπαρούφα;
> 
> Γιατί να κολήσουνε στους συνδικαλιστές της ΕΡΤ που είναι και μια χούφτα επιχείρηση, και ανάγκη δεν τους έχουν εαν κάνουν απεργία. Εδώ σε όλο το δημόσιο κόψανε μισθούς, επιδόματα, κόψανε δώρο Πάσχα, Χριστουγέννων, επίδομα αδείας οι μισθοί πέσανε στο μισό, και ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑΝ; Που ειναι και περισσότεροι; Που η όποια απεργία έχει μεγαλύτερο αντίκτυπο/τίμημα; Αμαν πια ότι φοβούνται τους συνδικαλιστές! Κανέναν δεν φοβούνται, δεν το έχετε καταλάβει ακόμα; Δηλαδή τι φοβήθηκαν και δεν έκαναν στο δημόσιο; ΕΠειδή δεν έκαναν απολύσεις ακόμα; (μόνιμων, γιατι συμβασιούχους και stagers τους διώξανε). Φοβούνται μην τους απολύσουν, αλλά δεν φοβούνται που τους έχουν πάει τις αποδοχές κάτω απο το όριο φτώχειας. ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ;


Συγνώμη Σάββα αλλά τόσα χρόνια αλλά βλέπουμε

----------


## ifaigios

:Respekt:  στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (δε θέλω να πιστέψω ότι είναι "πρώην") που έχουν αφοσιωθεί σε έναν μαραθώνιο ενημέρωσής μας από χθες. Μιλάμε για την περισσότερη αλήθεια που έχω ακούσει στην τηλεόραση για χρόνια. Πραγματικά, βλέπω ότι η ενημέρωση που παρέχουν αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το ίδιο υπεύθυνη και σοβαρή με πριν, απλά πιο αληθινή. Δεν γίνεται καμία κομματική προπαγάνδα, ούτε έχει εξαπολυθεί πολιτική επίθεση στην κυβέρνηση.

Αν πρέπει η ΕΡΤ να αλλάξει με το ζόρι όνομα, εφόσον προτίθενται οι εργαζόμενοι να μην ξεχάσουν αύριο αυτά που λένε και κάνουν σήμερα, να το κάνουν *Ελεύθερη Ραδιοφωνία-Τηλεόραση*.

----------


## yiapap

> στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (δε θέλω να πιστέψω ότι είναι "πρώην") που έχουν αφοσιωθεί σε έναν μαραθώνιο ενημέρωσής μας από χθες. Μιλάμε για την περισσότερη αλήθεια που έχω ακούσει στην τηλεόραση για χρόνια. Πραγματικά, βλέπω ότι η ενημέρωση που παρέχουν αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το ίδιο υπεύθυνη και σοβαρή με πριν, απλά πιο αληθινή. Δεν γίνεται καμία κομματική προπαγάνδα, ούτε έχει εξαπολυθεί πολιτική επίθεση στην κυβέρνηση.


Σωστά. Το έχω ξαναγράψει. Από τις μεγάλες πικρίες μου από χθες είναι ότι βλέπω πίοσο καλή δημόσια τηλεόραση θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστά. Το έχω ξαναγράψει. Από τις μεγάλες πικρίες μου από χθες είναι ότι βλέπω πίοσο καλή δημόσια τηλεόραση θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε.


Το ΘΑ είναι ενα απο τα μεγάλα προβλήματα της χώρας μας!

Από την άλλη,  γιατί κάποιος να εμπιστευτεί κάποιον που τόσο καιρό τον δούλευε; 
Γιατί δηλαδή επιτέλους αποφασίσανε να κάνουν αυτό που πρέπει;

Αν ανατραπεί αυτό το θέμα και γυρίσουν στην θέση τους, τι θα κάνουν;

----------


## kontinos

> Σωστά. Το έχω ξαναγράψει. Από τις μεγάλες πικρίες μου από χθες είναι ότι βλέπω πίοσο καλή δημόσια τηλεόραση θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε.


Ειναι πραγματικα λυπηρο και ευχαριστο ταυτοχρονα, να βλεπεις τι μπορεις να βλεπεις, αλλα επισης τι καταπιεση μαλλον εχουν υποστει οι δημοσιογραφοι για αυτολογοκρισια. Ας μην το ξεχασουν την επαυριο.

----------


## Wonderland

Αλήθεια, πιστεύει κανείς ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση είναι σε θέση να αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο έναν τόσο σημαντικό οργανισμό; Δεν πρόκειται παρά για μια παρέα αμόρφωτων, υπερφίαλων γραφειοκρατών, που νομίζουν ότι το πόστο που κατέχουν τους δίνει ατελείωτα δικαιώματα, χωρίς υποχρεώσεις. Συμπεριφέρονται λες και είναι «το καινούριο» που φέρνει την αλλαγή. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό...

----------


## sdikr

> Αλήθεια, πιστεύει κανείς ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση είναι σε θέση να αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο έναν τόσο σημαντικό οργανισμό; Δεν πρόκειται παρά για μια παρέα αμόρφωτων, υπερφίαλων γραφειοκρατών, που νομίζουν ότι το πόστο που κατέχουν τους δίνει ατελείωτα δικαιώματα, χωρίς υποχρεώσεις. Συμπεριφέρονται λες και είναι «το καινούριο» που φέρνει την αλλαγή. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό...


Το σημαντικό οργανισμό το λες για το πως θα έπρεπε να είναι ή για το πως είναι;

----------


## Wonderland

> Το σημαντικό οργανισμό το λες για το πως θα έπρεπε να είναι ή για το πως είναι;


Και για τα δύο. Προβληματική, ξε-προβληματική, ο ρόλος της ΕΡΤ είναι πολύ σημαντικός για να υποβαθμίζεται και λοιδορείται έτσι - *πόσο μάλλον από αυτούς που την οδήγησαν εκεί*. Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη όμως...

----------


## ifaigios

"Τόσο καιρό είχαμε προβεί σε καταγγελίες για το περιεχόμενο των ειδήσεων και τις ακριβές παραγωγές που ο ίδιος ο φίλος του πρωθυπουργού, αλλά και οι διορισμένοι από τον ίδιο, μάς ανάγκαζαν να μεταδώσουμε"

----------


## sdikr

> Και για τα δύο. Προβληματική, ξε-προβληματική, ο ρόλος της ΕΡΤ είναι πολύ σημαντικός για να υποβαθμίζεται και λοιδορείται έτσι - *πόσο μάλλον από αυτούς που την οδήγησαν εκεί*. Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη όμως...


Το έχουμε ξαναπεί,  τόσες απεργίες κλπ κάνανε για τους μισθούς,  για το ότι αυτό που κάνανε δεν ήταν σωστό όχι

- - - Updated - - -




> "Τόσο καιρό είχαμε προβεί σε καταγγελίες για το περιεχόμενο των ειδήσεων και τις ακριβές παραγωγές που ο ίδιος ο φίλος του πρωθυπουργού, αλλά και οι διορισμένοι από τον ίδιο, μάς ανάγκαζαν να μεταδώσουμε"


Πότε ρε παιδιά; 
έχουν κάτι γραπτά;

----------


## flamelab

> στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (δε θέλω να πιστέψω ότι είναι "πρώην") που έχουν αφοσιωθεί σε έναν μαραθώνιο ενημέρωσής μας από χθες. Μιλάμε για την περισσότερη αλήθεια που έχω ακούσει στην τηλεόραση για χρόνια. Πραγματικά, βλέπω ότι η ενημέρωση που παρέχουν αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το ίδιο υπεύθυνη και σοβαρή με πριν, απλά πιο αληθινή. Δεν γίνεται καμία κομματική προπαγάνδα, ούτε έχει εξαπολυθεί πολιτική επίθεση στην κυβέρνηση.
> 
> Αν πρέπει η ΕΡΤ να αλλάξει με το ζόρι όνομα, εφόσον προτίθενται οι εργαζόμενοι να μην ξεχάσουν αύριο αυτά που λένε και κάνουν σήμερα, να το κάνουν *Ελεύθερη Ραδιοφωνία-Τηλεόραση*.


Ναι, ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο καλύτερο αποτελεσμα εχουν βγαλει τωρα που παιζουν "ελεύθεροι".

----------


## manicx

> "Τόσο καιρό είχαμε προβεί σε καταγγελίες για το περιεχόμενο των ειδήσεων και τις ακριβές παραγωγές που ο ίδιος ο φίλος του πρωθυπουργού, αλλά και οι διορισμένοι από τον ίδιο, μάς ανάγκαζαν να μεταδώσουμε"


Ας έκαναν τα ίδια που κάνουν τώρα. Ας γέμιζαν τα blogs, το youtube, το facebook, ας έκαναν streaming, ας πήγαιναν έξω από το ραδιομέγαρο να το κοινοποιήσουν στον απλό κόσμο. Τις καταγγελίες σε ποιους τις έκαναν; Έβαλαν κάποιο δικηγόρο να κινηθούν νομικά; Όλα αυτά τα ακούω κατόπιν εορτής. Αυτός είναι και ο θεσμικός ρόλος της κρατικής τηλεόρασης εδώ και δεκαετίες, να σπρώχνει φιλοκυβερνητικές ειδήσεις. Είχανε την ευκαιρία να κοινοποιήσουν τα προβλήματα και τους συλλογισμούς τους. Όταν έπεφταν δακρυγόνα στο σύνταγμα, έδειχνα ντοκιμαντέρ για το πως αναπαράγονται οι θαλάσσιες χελώνες με την ένδειξη 'Η Π.Ο.Σ.Π.Ε.Ρ.Τ. Απεργεί'. Ούτε καν νοιάστηκαν να διακόψουν για να μεταδώσουν αυτά που γίνονταν. Τότε ωχαδελφισμός, τώρα αγώνας. Μάθαμε στις 11 Ιουνίου 2013 ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εγώ είμαι με τη δαμόκλειο σπάθη της απόλυσης εδώ από την πρώτη μέρα που εργάζομαι και όταν φώναζα, κάποιοι συνέχιζαν να τρώνε την τυρόπιτα και να απολαμβάνουν τη φραπεδιά τους.

----------


## 29gk

Ετσι για να υπαρχει και γραπτη η τεχνικη που χρησιμοποιηθηκε για αυτο το "δημοκρατικο πραξικοπημα". Τα αλλα επεισοδια ειχαν παρομοιες μεθοδευσεις ενω ειναι απολυτως ξεκαθαρο πως το Συμβουλιο Της Επικρατειας δεν εχει την παραμικρη σχεση.
Επισης διαφαινετια ξεκαθαρα ο κρισιμος και κομβικος ρολος που θα μπορουσε να παιξει ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας, ο οποιος ομως προτιμησε δυστηχως να σερβιρει τους καφεδες και τα λουκουμακια. Οπως εμαθε να κανει παντα στους Παπανδρεου.




> *ΕΡΤ: γιατί δεν μπορεί να ανατραπεί η Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου*
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που κρίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος να μην εφαρμοστεί ο ψηφισμένος νόμος, μπορεί να «αναπέμψει» στη Bουλή το νομοσχέδιο, εκθέτοντας τους λόγους της αναπομπής, προκειμένου οι βουλευτές να συζητήσουν ξανά το περιεχόμενό του, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν την άποψή του, η οποία είθισται να εκφράζει το κοινό περί δικαίου αίσθημα. Εάν η Βουλή ψηφίσει και πάλι το νομοσχέδιο για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο Πρόεδρος είναι πλέον υποχρεωμένος να το εκδόσει και δημοσιεύσει εντός 10ημέρου.
> 
> Στο άρθρο 44 περιγράφονται τα χαρακτηριστικά της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου, η οποία χρησιμοποιείται από την κυβέρνηση «σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις εξαιρετικά επείγουσας και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης». Το υπουργικό συμβούλιο καταθέτει πρόταση στον πρόεδρο, ο οποίος τις υπογράφει άμεσα και έχουν ισχύ νόμου. Ωστόσο, επειδή δεν αποτελούν απόφαση των βουλευτών ο Πρόεδρος δεν μπορεί να αναπέμψει την Πράξη για νέα συζήτηση.
> 
> Oι πράξεις αυτές υποβάλλονται στη Bουλή για κύρωση στη συνέχεια μέσα σε σαράντα ημέρες από την έκδοσή τους ή μέσα σε σαράντα ημέρες από τη σύγκληση της Bουλής σε σύνοδο. Εάν υπερψηφιστούν, αποκτούν πλέον μορφή ψηφισμένου νομοσχεδίου, οπότε ο Πρόεδρος μπορεί να τις αναπέμψει, αλλά και πάλι ισχύει η βασική αρχή ότι η Βουλή μπορεί να τις ξαναψηφίσει και η Προεδρία θα είναι υποχρεωμένη να αποδεχθεί και δημοσιεύσει το περιεχόμενό τους.
> 
> Η μόνη πιθανότητα να μην γίνει τελικά νόμος του κράτους μία πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, είναι να μην εγκριθεί από τη Βουλή. Ακόμη κι έτσι, ωστόσο, η ακύρωσή της είναι «εφεξής» και όχι αναδρομική. Δηλαδή, από την στιγμή που τέθηκε σε ισχύ και αρχίζει η εφαρμογή της, μέχρι και το τέλος της διαδικασίας, αποτελεί τετελεσμένο το οποίο δεν μπορεί να ανατραπεί.
> ...

----------


## Artemius

*η Θατσερ θα δακρυζε απο συγκινηση*,αμα ζουσε να δει τον πρωθυπουργο μιας χωρας να αποφασιζει και να διαταζει το κλεισιμο της Εθνικης Δημοσιας Ραδιοφωνιας και Τηλεορασης της χωρας του,

και μετα να την λοιδωρει στο κλαμπ των Βιομηχανων αποκαλωντας αυτην,τους εργαζομενους της,τον ρολο και την προσφορα της,"συντεχνια"...



ο Wan και ο Μάνος και ολο το συναφι πάντως,σίγουρα εχουν λιωσει στο κλαμα απο την συγκινηση,κρατωντας σφιχτα την κορνιζα της σκύλας...

λυπαμαι πραγματικα κιολας (οχι για τον Μάνο πάντως).


*παμε τωρα σε αλλα.*

τα αλλα,ειναι οτι πολυ απλα ο Σαμαρας αποδεικνυει οτι _μπορει να ειναι αχρηστος,αλλα ειναι πανεξυπνος = επικινδυνος._

ορμαει με ολη την φασιστικη φορα μιας καραδεξιαρας του κερ*τα που εχει να δει η χωρα πολλου πριν καν γεννηθω,και μαλιστα εναντιον ενος μεγαλου σωματειου,

το οποιο ομως ταυτοχρονα "τυγχανει" να ειναι και η Εθνικη Δημοσια Ραδιο-Τηλεοραση,
"τυγχανει" να ενοχλει εννιοτε τα φιλαρακια του (ΔΟΛ,Μπομπολας,Αλαφουζος),
"τυγχανει" να βολευει πατ-κιουτ για τις συμφωνημενες απαιτησεις της Τροικας χωρις κοπο,
"τυγχανει" να ειναι αμεσως μετα το φιασκο με την ΔΕΠΑ,
"τυγχανει" να το εχει απαξιωσει/φιμωσει/υπεξαιρεσει ο ιδιος σαν Κυβερνηση και κομμα εξουσιας,
"τυγχανει" να εχει ηδη στα σκαρια με ποιους θα το στελεχωσει οταν βαλει κατι αλλο στη θεση του,
"τυγχανει" να βγαζει λαδι και να σωζει πολλους διευθυντες και μεγαλοστελεχη,φυτευτοι ολοι απο τον ίδιο και τους πριν αυτώ,απο τιποτα κατηγοριες για ατασθαλιες/υπεξαιρεσεις/λοιπες οικονομικες παρανομιες,
"τυγχανει" να βολευει ως ξεκαθαρισμα λογαριασμων με τα 2 συνεταιρακια του αλλα και με την Κ.Ο. του κομματος του (γτ ερχονται και αλλα πιο αγρια πραγματα),
"τυγχανει" να τουμπεκιαζει (ξανα) και τον θεσμο της Προεδριας της Δημοκρατιας...

και φυσικα "τυγχανει" πέρα ώς πέρα να στέλνει μύνημα προς ολο τον εργαζομενο/άνεργο λαό, σε Δημόσιο και Ιδιωτικό τομέα,πως "κοίτα εδώ εγώ κατεδάφισα σε ενα απόγευμα μετα λοιδωριας και ψεμμάτων την ΕΡΤ,ποιός νομίζεις οτι είσαι εσύ που φωνάζεις τώρα και τι νομίζεις οτι θα χαμπαριάσω εγώ. αει απο δω ρε γατί. κάτσε φρόνιμα γιατί θα φας το ξύλο της αρκούδας,και εσυ δεν εχεις κάμερα και συχνότητα...ούτε καν Εθνική Δημόσια Τηλεόραση δεν έχεις,που ήταν δικιά σου περιουσία άλλωστε,την έκλεισα."



*η Θατσερ θα δακρυζε απο συγκινηση* λοιπον αν ζουσε,και θα εριχνε ενα καλο μπερντακι ξύλο στον μαθητη της Τονι Μπλερ,που δεν ηταν τοσο καλος μαθητης οπως ο "Antonis".

----------


## patch

> Το ΘΑ είναι ενα απο τα μεγάλα προβλήματα της χώρας μας!
> 
> Από την άλλη,  γιατί κάποιος να εμπιστευτεί κάποιον που τόσο καιρό τον δούλευε; 
> Γιατί δηλαδή επιτέλους αποφασίσανε να κάνουν αυτό που πρέπει;
> 
> Αν ανατραπεί αυτό το θέμα και γυρίσουν στην θέση τους, τι θα κάνουν;


αρβανίτης το έκανε = κόπηκε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες
βαξεβάνης το έκανε = κόπηκε με πιο συνοπτικές  διαδικασίες
και στους δυο άλλαξαν πρόγραμμα χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση
μήπως δεν ήταν και τόσο ελεύθερη ;
απλά λέω

----------


## Wonderland

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλοί, είναι πως το θέμα δεν είναι η ΕΡΤ. Το θέμα είναι ένας πρωθυπουργός που σαν κύρια ασχολία του έχει το να σπείρει το διχασμό καλύπτοντας την ανεπάρκειά του, με γελοία κλισέ όπως «οι κακοί απεργοί, «οι καλοί, φιλήσυχοι νοικοκύρηδες που προσπαθούν να βάλουν τάξη και δεν τους αφήνουν» κλπ κλπ. Ούτε στο Χόλιγουντ του '30 δεν τα έλεγαν αυτά, εδώ όμως τα τρώμε κανονικά. Δε βλέπετε πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι αυτό; Να και οι αυτοκτονίες, να και η ΧΑ, να και η εγκληματικότητα, τίγκα στα οικονομικά σκάνδαλα και τη διαφθορά, αστυνομία παντού και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο ακόμα.

----------


## kx5

Ο κόσμος το 'χει χάσει (αν το είχε και ποτέ). Άκουσα σήμερα ένα σωρό σχόλια τύπου: "καλά τους κάνανε".
Όλοι βλέπουν το δέντρο και αδιαφορούν για το δάσος.

Για το Σαμαρά και την όμορφη παρεούλα του το μόνο που μπορώ να σχολιάσω είναι: Ότι ψηφίζεις, παίρνεις.

----------


## Wonderland

Ορίστε και μια ανταπόκριση εκ των έσω, για όσους μιλάνε για προβληματική ΕΡΤ.

----------


## aroutis

> Απο το newsit του Ευαγγελατου, ετσι για να ξερουμε που βαδιζουμε. Σε θριαμβο. Ανεπαναληπτο θριαμβο !!


Πότε θα σταματήσουμε να διαβάζουμε τα σκουπιδοblogs τύπου newsit ?

----------


## 29gk

> Πότε θα σταματήσουμε να διαβάζουμε τα σκουπιδοblogs τύπου newsit ?


Ποτε !! Αναγκαστικα ποτε. Βλεπεις μειναι η μονη αξιοπιστη ενημερωση, οπως και το ΣΚΑΙ ή το ΜΕGΑ. Βλεπεις ειμαι και εγω οπαδος της "δια της αντιστροφου ενημερωσις". Σου λενε δηλαδη οτι ο Βενιζελος ειναι θυμωμενος με τον Σαμαρα ; Εε, καταλαβαινεις πως σε κατι τα βρηκανε και παιζουνε μουτρακια. Περιμενεις και μια βδομαδα, διαπιστωνεις οτι ο Βενιζελος εισπρατει και κανα ευσημο ή καμια υπουργικη BMW ιδιοκτησιας του χρεωκοπημενου Ελληνικου Κρατους και το πειραμα στεφεται με επιτυχια.

Απαραιτητη προυποθεση φυσικα να γνωριζεις το ποιον του καθενος, την ιστορια του αλλα και να εχεις και μια εκτιμηση για το ποσο αδιστακτος μπορει να ειναι. Ο συγκεκριμενος πχ ειχε συμμετοχη στην εκμεταλευση της δολοφονιας μιας κοπελας, στην αμοιβομενη μπουρδολογια υπερ του Σαμαρα θα κολωσει ;

----------


## psyxakias

Φαίνεται πάντως οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ να αφουγκράζονται πλήρως το κλίμα, σε αντίθεση με την κυβέρνηση. Τώρα ανέφεραν ότι από χθές δέχονται και αρκετή κριτική, όπως γιατί δε τα λέγανε τόσο καιρό, και ότι αυτή είναι η ΕΡΤ της πολυφωνίας που θα μπορούσαμε και θα έπρεπε να έχουμε. Ακριβώς αυτό που συζητούσαμε νωρίτερα και εδώ.

Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να πει κανεις ότι το λένε τώρα γιατί τους έτσουξε, και αν επανέλθουν θα ξανακάνουν τουμπεκί, αλλά ντάξει αναμενόμενο είναι όταν κάθε τόσο η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση έκοβε εκπομπές όταν δεν τους άρεσαν τι λέγανε. Αν υπήρξε διασφάλιση ότι δεν θα τρώγανε κόψιμο κάθε φορά που σχολιάζουν την κυβέρνηση, θα μπορούσαμε να τους κρίνουμε πιο αυστηρά αν δε το κάνουν.

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Με της αθλητικες μεταδωσει που εχει η ερτ (π.χ eurobaket) τι θα γινει αυτα ειναι στον αερα :Question:  :Exclamation:

----------


## 29gk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με της αθλητικες μεταδωσει που εχει η ερτ (π.χ eurobaket) τι θα γινει αυτα ειναι στον αερα


Επισημα λεχθηκε πως αυτες θα τις "εκποιει" κατα εναν τροπο το υπ. Οικονομικων και θα τις δειχνει αυτος που θα πλειοδοτει. Καπως ετσι εγινε και με τον σημερινο αγωνα. Βεβαια τα συμβολαια ειναι αλλο πραμα ενω η ΕΡΤ εχει παρα πολλες υποχρεωσεις για τις οποιες και δεν εχει υπαρξει διευκρινιση.

----------


## gkamared

Ελπιζω να μην τα δωσουν ολα στον ΟΤΕ και Αντεννα γιατι τοτε δεν υπαρχει διαφανεια.

----------


## psyxakias

Νωρίτερα σήμερα έγινε register και το NERIT.GR, σύμφωνα με το https://grweb.ics.forth.gr/whois.jsp?lang=el

----------


## nfotis

Εγώ δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση, οπότε δεν είμαι και τόσο 'πελάτης' της ΕΡΤ ή των άλλων καναλιών.

Πάντως η όλη διαδικασία μου θύμισε κάτι που είχα διαβάσει πριν 20+ χρόνια στο Ισραήλ.
Όταν το προσωπικό της El Al (ο εθνικός αερομεταφορέας) είχε αρχίσει απεργίες αβέρτα, εν μια νυκτί τη κλείσανε και την επόμενη ημέρα τη ξανανοίξανε, με νέες συμβάσεις για το προσωπικό που ήθελε να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει εκεί.

Υπάρχει η έκφραση 'κοντά στα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά'. Συγκλίνω με την ερμηνεία του Οβελίξ και παρόμοιων σχολιαστών, ότι το πράγμα είχε καταλήξει σε ένα αδιέξοδο (θυμάστε π.χ. τον Μόσιαλο να προσπαθεί επί μήνες να βρει τρόπο να κλείσει τη "Ραδιοτηλεόραση" τουλάχιστον, που δεν την αγόραζε κανείς, χωρίς επιτυχία; )

Περιπτώσεις όπως η Σαλαγκούδη είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου, βλέπουμε ότι όλο το πολιτικό σύστημα ήταν χωμένο μέχρι τα μπούνια διαρίζοντας κόσμο και κοσμάκη για αργομισθίες στην Αγ.Παρασκευή. 

Πάντα υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν άτομα που τραβάγανε το κουπί, αλλά όπως λέει και μια έκφραση 'πετάς τα σάπια μήλα από το καλάθι πριν χαλάσουν και τα άλλα'. 
Δεν το κάνανε, και τώρα όλοι μαζί θα φάνε το αγγούρι.
Δυστυχώς, έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

Ν.Φ.
ΥΓ. και το σύστημα 'πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου' είναι απλά το κερασάκι στη τούρτα. Δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν το εφαρμόσουν και σε άλλες ΔΕΚΟ μετά από το 'σοκ και δέος' στην Αγ.Παρασκευή.

----------


## 29gk

Kαι δηλαδη το συμπερασμα που προκυπτει, ειναι οτι στη νεα ΕΡΤ ο Κεδικογλου και ο καθε Κεδικογλου και κρατικο ή συστημικο στελεχος, ΔΕΝ θα κανουν τα ιδια και χειροτερα ; Η ΕΡΤ θα γινει πιο κερδοφορα απο οσο ειναι σημερα ; Θα αποκτησει σιγουρα περισσοτερους ρεπορτερ απο σχολιαστες και παρουσιαστες που εχει σημερα ; Θα μειωθουν οι "κορυφες των παγοβουνων" ;

Ρωτησα και εναν αλλο φιλο το πρωι, αλλα εκεινος δεν μου απαντησε. Εσυ αν θες το κανεις. Το πιστευεις αυτο ; Αληθινα, να σε πιστεψω ; Ειλικρινα ;

----------


## button

Αρχίσαμε ....



> Χωρίς αστικά λεωφορεία θα μείνει αύριο Πέμπτη, 13 Ιουνίου, πρωί και βράδυ η Θεσσαλονίκη, καθώς οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΑΣΘ θα προχωρήσουν σε στάσεις εργασίας, συμμετέχοντας στην απεργιακή κινητοποίηση που κήρυξε η ΓΣΕΕ μετά από την απόφαση για την αναστολή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ. Το Συνδικάτο Εργαζομένων ΟΑΣΘ θα πραγματοποιήσει στάση εργασίας το πρωί, από την έναρξη της βάρδιας μέχρι τις 9 και από τις 9 το βράδυ μέχρι τη λήξη της βάρδιας. Επισημαίνεται ότι το πρωί τα λεωφορεία θα αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους σταδιακά, μετά από τη λήξη της στάσης εργασίας.


http://www.agelioforos.gr/default.as...1&artid=181342

Αντε να δούμε πως θα πάμε αυριο στην δουλειά ....

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ πέρα από την ΕΡΤ, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι ισχυρίζεται και η Digea που κάθε τόσο ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο 902 στο ψηφιακό και ο 902 ισχυρίστηκε οτι τους κατέβασαν διακόπτες. Απόψε συνέβη το ίδιο καθώς νωρίτερα ο 902 αναμετάδιδε ΕΡΤ, έπεσε για λίγη ώρα με μπαρες και τώρα επανήλθε πάλι με ΕΡΤ.

----------


## Archon

> Στο μεταξύ πέρα από την ΕΡΤ, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τι ισχυρίζεται και η Digea που κάθε τόσο ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο 902 στο ψηφιακό και ο 902 ισχυρίστηκε οτι τους κατέβασαν διακόπτες. Απόψε συνέβη το ίδιο καθώς νωρίτερα ο 902 αναμετάδιδε ΕΡΤ, έπεσε για λίγη ώρα με μπαρες και τώρα επανήλθε πάλι με ΕΡΤ.


Η digea δεν ειναι υποτιθεται ανεξαρτητη? Αρα θα μπορουσε να μεταδιδει ερτ? Γιατι τα εχω μπερδεψει και δεν εχω καταλαβει τπτ σχετικα με τη digea

----------


## psyxakias

Η Digea υποτίθεται οτι είναι ανεξάρτητη αλλά προφανώς δεν άρεσε ότι κάποιοι σταθμοί (συγκεκριμένα Zoom & 902) αποφάσισαν να αναμεταδίδουν.... πειρατικά την ΕΡΤ, υποθέτω ότι θα χρειάζεται κάποια άδεια κάτι και τους κατέβασαν διακόπτες. Στο μεταξύ τώρα στην ΕΡΤ έχουν βγάλει άπλυτα για τα ιδιωτικά και πως αποφεύγουν φορολογία/χρεη (βλέπε Mega), με την εύνοια της κυβέρνησης.

----------


## ZORO

Και η digea, μπορεί να αποφασίζει τι είναι νόμιμη και τι πειρατική εκπομπή; Δεν υπάρχουν τα αρμόδια όργανα για αυτό;

----------


## Archon

τωρα γραφει οτι μεταδιδεται ψηφιακα στο 52 αλλα τιποτα

----------


## patch

> Και η digea, μπορεί να αποφασίζει τι είναι νόμιμη και τι πειρατική εκπομπή; Δεν υπάρχουν τα αρμόδια όργανα για αυτό;


είναι δύσκολο να επικαλεστεί τεχνικό πρόβλημα ;
γιατί αλλιώς θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι με το εσρ η εισαγγελέα φαντάζομαι

----------


## mpetou

η σελιδα της ert www.ert.gr επεσε
Κοψιμο στο dns


```
$ dig @localhost ert.gr NS

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> @localhost ert.gr NS
; (2 servers found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 2864
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;ert.gr.                                IN      NS

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
gr.                     148     IN      SOA     grdns.ics.forth.gr. hmaster-info.ics.forth.gr. 1306121906 3600 180 2592000 1800

;; Query time: 1 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Thu Jun 13 00:39:58 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 89
```

----------


## Archon

και κατι τεχνικο: πως κανουν αναμεταδοση τοσα καναλια την ερτ? 902, zoom, ebu, zougla κλπ κλπ

----------


## ZORO

Από το απόγευμα, δεν ήταν προσβάσιμη, εκτός αν είχε ξανανέβει στο ενδιάμεσο

----------


## linman

O πρόεδρος της EBU Jean-Paul Philippot με δήλωση του καταδίκασε το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ ως “πράξη βίας” σαν «το χειρότερο είδος λογοκρισίας». Όπως γράφει η ιστοσελίδα της ένωσης δημόσιων ραδιοτηλεοπτικών οργανισμών σε δήλωση του στο βελγικό τηλεοπτικό σταθμό, είπε πως σίγησε βάναυσα η φωνή της δημοκρατίας. “Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση έστειλε στην αστυνομία για να κόψει  το σήμα σε ένα ραδιοτηλεοπτικό οργανισμό και να σταματήσει τους δημοσιογράφους που έκαναν τη δουλειά τους ». Η EBU ενημερώνει πως το προσωπικό της ΕΡΤ συνεχίζει να παράγει και να διανέμει ενημερωτικό υλικό μέσω της  Eurovision News της EBU Exchange, στη Γενεύη.

----------


## mpetou

οχι την εχει ριξει η εεττ
δειτε πως απαντανε οι root nameservers του gr

H EETT στηριζει την κυβερνητικη προπαγανδα και κλεινει ετσιθελικα gr domains το εχει κανει πολες φορες
αυτο ειναι *ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ*.

*Πλεον εχουμε και λογοκρισια στο internet*

Ας κανει ενα θεμα το adslgr και να ρωτησει την εεττ που ειναι υπευθυνη για τα gr domains γιατι το εκλεισε.
Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις δεν τα κλεινει λεει πατε στα δικαστηρια και τα κλεινει μονο με δικαστικες αποφασεις πως εκλεισε λοιπον το domain ετσιθελικα ?
(Τα δικαστηρια κανουμε πολυ καιρο να βγαλουνε αποφαση) 

Αν με νταβατζηλικι παιρνουνε τα domains σημαινει οτι αυριο του Χ σαμαρα αμα δεν του αρεσει η δουλεια μου με κλεινει με 1 υπογραφη του διορισμενου υπουργου του
Τα δικαστηρια μεχρι να αποφασισουνε και να με δικαιωσουνε εχω καταστραφει γιατι θα εχω χασει ολους τους επισκεπτες..

Δειτε τι λεει το script της google http://www.intodns.com/ert.gr



```
Work in progress!

Follow IntoDNS on Twitter


Can't get nameservers at parent server!<br>I only check domains not subdomains!
```



```
$ dig @localhost ert.gr NS

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> @localhost ert.gr NS
; (2 servers found)
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 2864
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;ert.gr.                                IN      NS

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
gr.                     148     IN      SOA     grdns.ics.forth.gr. hmaster-info.ics.forth.gr. 1306121906 3600 180 2592000 1800

;; Query time: 1 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Thu Jun 13 00:39:58 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 89
```

----------


## nikos salonika

πολυ αγωνας για τους υπαλληλους των "χαμηλομισθων" του 1.5κ+ ρε παιδια στους  συνταξιουχους που ησασταν ολοι εσεις

----------


## psyxakias

@mpetou: από το απόγευμα έχει κοπεί το DNS από τους root servers, δες σε προηγούμενες σελίδες που το ανέφερα. Διόλου απίθανο να ζήτησαν από τον registrar να κόψει τους nameservers, αφού δεν υφίσταται το νομικό πρόσωπο ΕΡΤ ΑΕ πλέον. Εδώ τους κόψανε τα πάντα, το δοmain σου κάνει εντύπωση;

----------


## OnAl3rt

Έτσι είναι. Την έχουν ρίξει από το απόγευμα.
Η εκπομπή γίνετε μέσο της EBU, απο Υμηττό (channel 52), και απο το site της.

----------


## mpetou

οχι το domain ειναι κατοχυρωμενο και ληγει στο τελος του χρονου ΔΕΝ εγινε expire.

Αυτη την αλλαγη μπορει να την κανει μονο η ΕΕΤΤ μεσω του forth και μαλιστα μονο χειροκινητα αρα καποιος σηκωσε το τηλεφωνο και μιλησε εκει.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Ο registar το παπακι δηλαδη ειναι δουλεια εεττ αυτο που εγινε.


Το domain οτι επεσε απο την EETT στους root nameservers ειναι πολυ σοβαροτερο θεμα απο οτι οι πομποι...
H εεττ δεν ειναι digea απο οτι ξερω ... ή μηπως ειναι χειροτερη ?

Αν αυριο εγω εχω το domainmou.gr μπορει ο Χ διορισμενος υπουργος απο την τροικα που δεν αρεσουνε αυτα που λεω να περνει τηλεφωνο την EETT και να λεει κοψτε τον ?

Αυτοι ειναι απατεωνες προδοτες και ξεφτιλισμενοι οι αλλοι τις αντιπολιτεσης γιατι κανουνε τις κινεζικες παπιες και κοτες μηπως ειναι και αυτοι το ιδιο ?
Εισαγγελεις υπαρχουνε να παρεμβουνε για τις αυθερεσιες ή ειναι υπαλληλοι και αυτοι ?


Αλλο πραγμα ειναι να ριξουνε το server να αλλαξουνε τους nameservers απο το registar και αλλο να σε κοψουνε στους root nameservers παραβιαζοντας τη διαδικασια της εεττ και τη νομοθεσια
αυτο ειναι *χουντικη εκτροπη*

----------


## psyxakias

> παντως ρε παιδια , τετοια λαικη συμμετοχη οταν εκοψαν απο τους συνταξιουχους απο τα 600 τα 100 δεν την ειδα να με συγχωρατε κιολας





> πολυ αγωνας για τους υπαλληλους των  "χαμηλομισθων" του 1.5κ+ ρε παιδια στους  συνταξιουχους που ησασταν ολοι  εσεις


Από να επαναλαμβάνεις το ίδιο, γιατί δε ρίχνεις μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες που έχει αναλυθεί εκτενώς πως το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι;  :Wink:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> πολυ αγωνας για τους υπαλληλους των "χαμηλομισθων" του 1.5κ+ ρε παιδια στους  συνταξιουχους που ησασταν ολοι εσεις


Δεν είναι μεγαλύτερες οι κινητοποιήσεις απο αυτές οταν παίρνονταν τα μέτρα και ήταν τόσοι αγανακτισμένοι έξω από τη Βουλή. Απλα τώρα υπάρχει ενα ελεύθερο μέσο ενημέρωσης που προβάλει τις εικόνες χωρίς να κάνει προπαγάνδα.

----------


## linman

> πολυ αγωνας για τους υπαλληλους των "χαμηλομισθων" του 1.5κ+ ρε παιδια στους  συνταξιουχους που ησασταν ολοι εσεις


ΟΥΤΕ Η ΧΟΥΝΤΑ δεν εκλεισε τα προγράμματα
Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει απόλυτο μαύρο
Οταν σε απολύσουν να σε δώ

----------


## nikos salonika

> Από να επαναλαμβάνεις το ίδιο, γιατί δε ρίχνεις μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες που έχει αναλυθεί εκτενώς πως το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι;


δε μπορω , χανομαι.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΟΥΤΕ Η ΧΟΥΝΤΑ δεν εκλεισε τα προγράμματα
> Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει απόλυτο μαύρο
> Οταν σε απολύσουν να σε δώ


ιδ. υπαλληλος ειμαι δεν ζω με την σιγουρια καποιας θεσης , ουτε φιλησα καποια κατουρημενη ποδια για να διοριστω ουτε η καταγωγη μου ειναι απο συγκεκριμενο γεωγραφικο διαμερισμα . Αν απολυθω απο αυριο θα ψαχνω δουλεια στην ελευθερη αγορα

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ



----------


## mpetou

οταν παρουνε τα σπιτια και τα χωριαφια τα λεμε...

εφαρμοζουνε την τακτικη της τμηματοποιησης του κοσμου και τον σφαζουνε...

Δεν με νοιαζει για του υπαλληλους της ert ειναι ο τροπος που το κανουνε παραβιαζοντας ολες τις νομοθεσιες μιλαμε για συνταγματικη εκτροπη.

Οι εισαγγελεις που ειναι ? απο δικη θα περσουνε οι υπευθυνοι ? τι ποινη θα παρουνε ?

----------


## PopManiac

@ALL

Να το επαναλάβω:

Υπήρξαν και υπάρχουν κομματόσκυλα στην ΕΡΤ και στα δημόσια ΜΜΕ; Ναι, σίγουρα, αν και αυτά τα κομματόσκυλα δεν τα προσέλαβα εγώ και σίγουρα το συνθετικό της λέξης "κομματόσκυλο" υποννοεί κόμματα και μόνο ένας ηλίθιος θεωρεί πως κατά κύριο λόγο δεν είναι κυβερνητικά (λέγε με ΠΑΣΟΚ / ΝΔ) κόμματα στην πλειοψηφία. Πόσο ηλίθιος μπορεί - επιπροσθέτως - να είναι εκείνος που μασά την καραμέλα που πετιέται εκ στόμματος ιστορικού στελέχους ΝΔ (λέγε με Σαμαρά  :Wink: ) ότι "καθαρίζουμε τον κόπρο"; Ο Κεδίκγλου ήταν υπουργός που επέβλεπε διοικήσεις ΕΡΤ ή όχι; Ο Λιάτσος ήταν επιλογή δική μου ή ΝΔ; Αυτά, έτσι ως κορυφή παγόβουνου...

Έγιναν σπατάλες στην ΕΡΤ και στα δημόσια ΜΜΕ; ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ, αλλά και πάλι υπό την επίβλεψη, ευλογία (και ενθάρρυνση;;;;; ) ποιων; Σίγουρα όχι της δικής μου, τα υπόλοιπα ως άνω

Πρέπει συνεπώς να καθαρίσει το τοπίο;

Ναι, αλλά αφήνοντας στην άκρη το ότι εκείνοι που το βρώμισαν ανηλεώς και συστηματικά τώρα (αυτο)προβάλλονται ως εκκαθαριστές (σα να λέμε πως οι βιαστές προπαγανδίζουν την παρθενορραφή στο θύμα και μάλιστα προτείνουν εαυτούς ως ικανότερους να την διεκπεραιώσουν - ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ πόσο βλακεία χρειάζεται να τους πιστέψει κανείς;;;;; ), να ξαναματαεπαναλάβω το ερώτημα:

ΟΚ, πρέπει άμεσα να γίνουν απολύσεις κοκ.... Αν είναι έτσι τότε γιατί η Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου (ΠΝΠ) με 2 υπογραφές και η αναστολή για 3 μήνες;

Κάποιοι αφελώς αναφέρονται στην Εl Al... Εκεί έγινε σε 1 βράδυ.

Στην τελική, ΠΝΠ άνετα μπορούσε να κλείσει το μαγαζί απόψε και να το ανοίξει αύριο...

Αλλά δεν έγινε έτσι, αντίθετα σου λένε απερίφραστα πως "έτσι γουστάρω, κλείνω ΟΛΑ τα ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ (όχι κρατικά!) ΜΜΕ για 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ και μετά τα ξανανοίγω επειδή έτσι θέλω". Και το κάνω σε ένα βράδυ και άντε και μαμηθείτε όλοι γιατί είστε συντεχνίες και αναρχικοί και κομματόσκυλα.

Πόσοι ΑΦΕΛΕΙΣ δεν βλέπουν την επικοινωνιακή αναλογία (πυροτέχνημα) με στάση Ερντογάν για "πλιατσικολόγους" που σε εμάς είναι "συντεχνίες"; Δεν βλέπετε το πολωτικό παιχνίδι;;;;;

Συνεχίστε να μιλάτε για μισθούς στην ΕΡΤ κλπ, αφού τόσο σας κόβει πια. Αλλά μετά να χαίρεστε για τα νέα μέτρα και για τους μισθούς των €400 που πλέον ήρθαν για να μείνουν ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...

Καλή σας νύχτα και όνειρα γλυκά για άλλες εποχές που θα έρθουν όταν το success story θα είναι πραγματικότητα και θα έχουμε βγει από το τούννελ και όλοι θα βγάζουμε €100Κ τον χρόνο και θα γίνουμε Ντουμπάϊ...

----------


## bxenos

> ...
> Αλλο πραγμα ειναι να ριξουνε το server να αλλαξουνε τους nameservers απο το registar και αλλο να σε κοψουνε στους root nameservers παραβιαζοντας τη διαδικασια της εεττ και τη νομοθεσια
> ...


προφανώς η ΕΡΤ είναι χειρότερη (άρα απαιτεί άμεση αντίδραση) και από τα pirate b@y κλπ όπου γίνονται δικαστήρια  πριν κουνηθεί κάτι... :Thinking: 
Τα διορισμένα παπαγαλάκια, έχουν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ και από την Audio/Video βιομηχανία; :Whistle:

----------


## mpetou

Το σοβαρο της υποθεσης ειναι οχι εχουνε μεθοδευσει την υποθεση με παρανομιες εχουνε κανει συνταγματικη εκτροπη πακετο με προπαγανδα.

Εγω παντως περιμενω απο το adslgr μια που ασχολειτε με την εεττ να κανει ερωτηση για το θεμα του κοψιματος απο το συστημα των root nameservers
παραβιοζοντας την νομιμη διαδικασια που εχει η εεττ και να αναρτησει την απαντηση ωστε να την δουνε εισαγγελεις.

Να σε κοψουνε απο τους root nameservers ειναι τρομερα σοβαρο πχ για το piratebay δεν εχει γινει αυτο για το megaupload δεν εγινε αυτο
μεχρι εκει φτασανε να παρουνε τηλεφωνο την εεττ και αυτη στο ιτε με εντολη κοψιματος παραβιαζοντας τη διαδικασια ?

*Μηπως το domain αυτοι οι απατεωνες της εεττ θα δωσουνε στην ΓΚΡΗΣ ΕΙΤΣ ΤΙ ΤΙ ΠΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΡΩΣΟΠΗ ?
Ρωτηστε την εεττ και για την κομπινα της  ΓΚΡΗΣ ΕΙΤΣ ΤΙ ΤΙ ΠΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΡΩΣΟΠΗ επι την ευκαιρια και αν το domain θα το παρει αυτη
ειναι σοβαρο αυτο που λεω...*

----------


## linman

«Μαύρο» πρωτοσέλιδο λόγω ΕΡΤ σε Liberation και L'Humanité συνέχεια 

http://www.planetgreece.gr/articles/..._Liberati.html

----------


## patch

μετά τις εκλογές στην γερμάνια εννοείς ε ποπ ; τότε που θα κουρευτούμε και θα έρθουν οι νταλίκες, σωστά ;


αλλά ρε γμτ η φυρερ είχε κάτι απώλειες την προηγούμενη βδομάδα
λες να την πατήσουμε ;

----------


## linman

Το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης με Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου καταγγέλλουν οι δικηγορικοί σύλλογοι της χώρας. Βλέπουν παραβίαση του άρθρου 44 του Συντάγματος και καλούν την κυβέρνηση να... ανακαλέσει την απόφαση της.

http://www.newsnow.gr/article/445032...dikigoroi.html

----------


## dpdt1

> πολυ αγωνας για τους υπαλληλους των "χαμηλομισθων" του 1.5κ+ ρε παιδια στους  συνταξιουχους που ησασταν ολοι εσεις


οι περισσοτεροι που φωναζουν τωρα για την ερτ, ηταν και εκει. και στους ιδ. υπαλληλους που ρωταγε ο σαμαρας σημερα.. 
εσυ? 

οι ιδιοι της ερτ ανακοινωσαν οτι 36 ατομα επαιρναν οσο επαιρναν οι υπολοιποι 2500μαζι στην ερτ. δεν ειδα να απαιτεις να φυγουν τοσα χρονια που φωναζαν οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι.. απο το καναπε μονο, κριτικη και μπαλα. 
ηθελα να ξερα, απο την αγνοια/αμαθεια/αδιαφορια θα σας σωσει ο χιτλερ ή η τροικα?

- - - Updated - - -




> @mpetou: από το απόγευμα έχει κοπεί το DNS από τους root servers, δες σε προηγούμενες σελίδες που το ανέφερα. Διόλου απίθανο να ζήτησαν από τον registrar να κόψει τους nameservers, αφού δεν υφίσταται το νομικό πρόσωπο ΕΡΤ ΑΕ πλέον. Εδώ τους κόψανε τα πάντα, το δοmain σου κάνει εντύπωση;


δεν ηταν πληρωμενοι? το expiration date τι ρολο βαραει σε αυτη τη περιπτωση? τι νοιαζει την εεττ αν δεν υπαρχει νομικο προσωπο πλεον? 
χιλιαδες επιχειρησεις με domain εκλεισαν και οι dns παραμενουν για χρονια ακομα, αφου ειναι προπληρωμενοι παντα.. 
μονο σκοπιμα θα το κλειναν και δε ξερω ποσο νομιμο ειναι αυτο..


εδιτ] σορυ, δεν προλαβα να διαβασω ολες τις απαντησεις.. :-) συμφωνω με mpetou για την εεττ. απαραδεκτοι.. και στους υπολοιπους που απαντησαν στον απορημενο νικο..

----------


## nikos salonika

Το να εισαι " εργαζομενος " εχοντας μπει διορισμενος με πολιτικο βυσμα σε κανει υπευθυνο των πραξεων σου , σιγουρα για να εισαι εκει το επεδιωξες το να σκουζεις τωρα ειναι απλα θρασσος. Τα 2-10-20 χρονια να εχεις εκει μεσα δεν αφαιρει απο κανεναν κυβερηνητη το δικαιωμα να κανει καποια στιγμη το σωστο και να σε στειλει σπιτι σου . Δυσαρεστο να χανει καποιος ετσι την δουλεια του αλλα οχι προτογνωρο . Τα αντανακλαστικα των συντεχνιων παντως ειναι οντως φοβερα , τρωμε στη μαπα τωρα τους παρουσιαστες των 100κ+ να παρουσιαζουν το "πολυτεχνειο" τους , αυτο το που 
συγκεκριμενες ομαδες ξεσηκωνουν το πανελληνιο οταν θιγονται τα συμφεροντα τους ειναι μαγικο , επανερχονται λεξεις εργασιακα δικαιωματα αλληλεγγυη και αλλα που ΕΧΤΕΣ γιατους ηταν αγνωστες λεξεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> οι περισσοτεροι που φωναζουν τωρα για την ερτ, ηταν και εκει. και στους ιδ. υπαλληλους που ρωταγε ο σαμαρας σημερα.. 
> εσυ? 
> 
> οι ιδιοι της ερτ ανακοινωσαν οτι 36 ατομα επαιρναν οσο επαιρναν οι υπολοιποι 2500μαζι στην ερτ. δεν ειδα να απαιτεις να φυγουν τοσα χρονια που φωναζαν οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι.. απο το καναπε μονο, κριτικη και μπαλα. 
> ηθελα να ξερα, απο την αγνοια/αμαθεια/αδιαφορια θα σας σωσει ο χιτλερ ή η τροικα?


πες μου ποσα περνει η καθαριστρια της ερτ και ποσα ο  νεοδιορισμενος δασκαλος , τα περι χιτλερ/ημιμαθειας/προπαγανδας στα επιστρεφω

----------


## mpetou

> δεν ηταν πληρωμενοι? το expiration date τι ρολο βαραει σε αυτη τη περιπτωση? τι νοιαζει την εεττ αν δεν υπαρχει νομικο προσωπο πλεον? 
> χιλιαδες επιχειρησεις με domain εκλεισαν και οι dns παραμενουν για χρονια ακομα, αφου ειναι προπληρωμενοι παντα.. 
> μονο σκοπιμα θα το κλειναν και δε ξερω ποσο νομιμο ειναι αυτο..
> 
> 
> εδιτ] σορυ, δεν προλαβα να διαβασω ολες τις απαντησεις.. :-) συμφωνω με mpetou για την εεττ. απαραδεκτοι.. και στους υπολοιπους που απαντησαν στον απορημενο νικο..


ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ η εεττ εχει κανει παρανομια και πρεπει να δωσει εξηγησεις γιατι δεν ακολουθησε τη νομιμη οδο αλλα εκτελεσε εντολες.
Το εχει ξανακανει και με αλλα domains πχ kaklamanis.gr (του δημαρχου της νεας δημοκρατιας) και σορεια αλλων domains.

Τι ειναι η εεττ ? και με τι καθεστως πουλαει νταβατζηλικι στα gr domains ?

----------


## psyxakias

@nikos salonika: όταν πάψεις να χάνεσαι στο να διαβάσεις απόψεις άλλων, που έχουν ήδη απαντήσει σε αυτό που "αναρωτιέσαι", το συζητάμε.  :Smile:

----------


## linman

Απαγορεύουν στα περιφερειακά ιδιωτικά μέσα ενημέρωσης την αναμετάδοση της ΕΡΤ
Ειδάλλως θα αντιμετωπίσουν τις κυρώσεις που προβλέπει η κείμενη νομοθεσία 

ΝΑ δώ απο που θα φύγουν !

----------


## Basilhs23_

> πολυ αγωνας για τους υπαλληλους των "χαμηλομισθων" του 1.5κ+ ρε παιδια στους  συνταξιουχους που ησασταν ολοι εσεις


Συνεχίζουμε να κοιτάμε το δέντρο και να χάνουμε το δάσος, η αντίδραση του κόσμου δεν έγινε τόσο πολύ για τα 2600 άτομα αλλά για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έκλεισε. Αν το 2010 αποφάσιζαν μείωση συντάξεων -50 -60%, όσο περίπου ήταν οι μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις σε αυτά τα 3 χρόνια τότε θα κατέβαιναν όλοι στους δρόμους. Τα πράγματα εκεί έγιναν σιγά σιγά και πέρα από το κίνημα στο σύνταγμα δεν έγινε τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## GetRid

Ειναι εκπληκτικό αδέρφια. 1 με 2 ώρες να δεις αυτήν την διαφορετική τηλεόραση και αλλάζει η ψυχολογία σου. Η αισιοδοξία επιστρέφει και καταλαβαίνεις ότι έιμαστε οι περισσότεροι. Οι πολλοί περισσότεροι. Ούτε οι καθεστωτικοί και οι παπαγάλοι τους, ούτε τα άψυχα ρομπότ οι φιλελέδες, ούτε οι σιχαμεροί άρρωστοι φασίστες δεν μας φτάνουν καν στο γόνατο.

----------


## dpdt1

> πες μου ποσα περνει η καθαριστρια της ερτ και ποσα ο  νεοδιορισμενος δασκαλος , τα περι χιτλερ/ημιμαθειας/προπαγανδας στα επιστρεφω


 
για τη καθαριστρια δε ξερω να σου πω, πες μου εσυ.. 
αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι συμβασιουχος τεχνικος σε καμερα παιρνει κοντα στα 900€, με 10+ χρονια υπηρεσια και απληρωτες υπερωριες απο το νοεμβρη.. (λιγες μερες πριν το κλεισιμο τους ειπαν οτι μπορει να παρουν το 20% απο τα χρωστουμενα).. τωρα βεβαια....
επισης μπλοκακιας στη ραδιοτηλεοραση δε παιρνει καν τα λεφτα που ζηταει η ασφαλεια (τεβε) για το διμηνο. και φυσικα ουτε αποζημιωση.. μπλοκακιας γαρ..

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> @nikos salonika: όταν πάψεις να χάνεσαι στο να διαβάσεις απόψεις άλλων, που έχουν ήδη απαντήσει σε αυτό που "αναρωτιέσαι", το συζητάμε.


ναι και είναι κρίμα να χάνονται posts σαν του pop από χαμηλότατου επιπέδου επαναλαμβανόμενους συλλογισμούς (το λέω κομψά για να μη με διαγράψετε  :Razz: ) σαν του nikos salonika

----------


## nikos salonika

> ναι και είναι κρίμα να χάνονται posts σαν του pop από χαμηλότατου επιπέδου επαναλαμβανόμενους συλλογισμούς (το λέω κομψά για να μη με διαγράψετε ) σαν του nikos salonika


σαν ανωτερο μυαλο πιστευω μπορεις να κανεις το συγκεκριμενο ποστ copy paste και να διαβαζεις το  συγκεκριμενο ποστ απο το πρωι εως και να ξαπλωσεις , και στη συνεχεια να συνεχισεις οπως εσυ επιθυμεις διαβαζοντας το ( επισης κομψα το λεω )

- - - Updated - - -




> για τη καθαριστρια δε ξερω να σου πω, πες μου εσυ.. 
> αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι συμβασιουχος τεχνικος σε καμερα παιρνει κοντα στα 900€, με 10+ χρονια υπηρεσια και απληρωτες υπερωριες απο το νοεμβρη.. (λιγες μερες πριν το κλεισιμο τους ειπαν οτι μπορει να παρουν το 20% απο τα χρωστουμενα).. τωρα βεβαια....
> επισης μπλοκακιας στη ραδιοτηλεοραση δε παιρνει καν τα λεφτα που ζηταει η ασφαλεια (τεβε) για το διμηνο. και φυσικα ουτε αποζημιωση.. μπλοκακιας γαρ..


ενα 1200 στο χαλαρο 680 ο νεοδιορισθεις δασκαλος.
για συμβασιουχους τεχνικους της ερτ δεν ξερω αμοιβες μπορει να εχεις δικιο παω πασο, απληρωτες υπερωριες βεβαια στην ερτ λιγο κουλο μου ακουγετε που μεχρι πριν ενα μηνα εκαναν απεργια για να προσλαβουν κοσμο , τεσπα επαναλαμβανω για το συγκεκριμενο μπορει να εχεις δικιο

----------


## dpdt1

> ενα 1200 στο χαλαρο 680 ο νεοδιορισθεις δασκαλος.


και γι' αυτο δλδ, φταινε οι 2500 της ερτ, οι συνταξιουχοι, οι ναυτεργατες, οι φορτηγατζηδες, οι εκπαιδευτικοι, κοκ? 
εκει δε σε πιανω.. γιατι να χαιρεσαι γι' αυτο?

----------


## linman

Περίπου 150 πολίτες του Βερολίνου (Έλληνες και μη) διαμαρτυρήθηκαν μπροστά στο Ελληνικό Προξενείο Βερολίνου σήμερα για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

Το κείμενο που διαβάστηκε:
http://www.newsnow.gr/article/445040...-stin-ert.html

----------


## infested

Παιδιά η ερτ εκπέμπει ακόμα; κάποιο λινκ υπάρχει; το http://www.ert.gr/ είναι πεσμένο

----------


## nikos salonika

> και γι' αυτο δλδ, φταινε οι 2500 της ερτ, οι συνταξιουχοι, οι ναυτεργατες, οι φορτηγατζηδες, οι εκπαιδευτικοι, κοκ? 
> εκει δε σε πιανω..


τις ανισοτητες παραθετω για προβληματισμο και το μενος που το καθε λομπυ εργαζομενων υπερασπιζετε τα συμφεροντα του ΜΟΝΟ οταν θιγεται ο δικος του ποπος
που  ηταν μεχρι χτες οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ ?
Κυβερνητικα  φερεφωνα ηταν , και βγαινουμε τωρα να υπερασπιστουμε τα συμφεροντα τους?

----------


## dpdt1

> τις ανισοτητες παραθετω για προβληματισμο και το μενος που το καθε λομπυ εργαζομενων υπερασπιζετε ΜΟΝΟ οταν θιγεται ο δικος του ποπος που 
> ηταν μεχρι χτες οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ ?


δε συμφωνω με αυτο αλλα αναρωτιεμαι, 
και ποτε θα αλλαξει αυτο που λες? οταν δε θα χει μεινει κανεις εργαζομενος να διαμαρτυρηθει? 
απο τον ενα σε καθε οικογενεια του γιωργακη παμε στο απολυτο 0 του σαμαρα αν δε το χεις καταλαβει.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Links για την ΕΡΤ.
EBU
INFOWAR
ThePressProject

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> σαν ανωτερο μυαλο πιστευω μπορεις να κανεις το συγκεκριμενο ποστ copy paste και να διαβαζεις το  συγκεκριμενο ποστ απο το πρωι εως και να ξαπλωσεις , και στη συνεχεια να συνεχισεις οπως εσυ επιθυμεις διαβαζοντας το ( επισης κομψα το λεω )


μπα, έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω. Απλά διαπιστώσεις κάνω στο ποιος "νικάει" τελικά και στο τι μένει στο τέλος.

----------


## nikos salonika

> δε συμφωνω με αυτο αλλα αναρωτιεμαι, 
> και ποτε θα αλλαξει αυτο που λες? οταν δε θα χει μεινει κανεις εργαζομενος να διαμαρτυρηθει? 
> απο τον ενα σε καθε οικογενεια του γιωργακη παμε στο απολυτο 0 του σαμαρα αν δε το χεις καταλαβει.


τι εννοεις , τι περιμενεις ? να ξημερωσει και να προκυρηχτουν 150.000 θεσεις εργασιας? υ
η ανεργια δεν μειωνεται δημιουργοντας δουλεια στον αερα, αλλα αυξανοντας την ζητηση για προιοντα -υπηρεσιες και παλι αυτο να δημιουργηθει απο κυβηρνησεις ηλιθιων δεν γινεται -σε αυτο ισως συμφωνουμε- τα παραγωγα τους ομως δε μπορω τα φορτωθω για μια ζωη.

----------


## linman

Η Ομοσπονδία Ιδιωτικών Υπαλλήλων ζητεί την ακύρωση του «κυβερνητικού πραξικοπήματος» στην ΕΡΤ
Έκκληση στον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, Κάρολο Παπούλια, να μην προσυπογράψει το «έγκλημα» κατά της ΕΡΤ και τα πολιτικά κόμματα να πάρουν άμεσες πρωτοβουλίες, ώστε να ακυρώσουν το «κυβερνητικό πραξικόπημα» ζητεί η Ομοσπονδία Ιδιωτικών Υπαλλήλων Ελλάδας (ΟΙΥΕ).Η Ομοσπονδία μιλά για «αντιδημοκρατικό και επικίνδυνο κατήφορο, χωρίς προηγούμενο» και εκφράζει την αλληλεγγύη της στον αγώνα των εργαζομένων της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης.

«Αγωνιζόμαστε μαζί τους για να μείνει ανοιχτή, ενάντια στα σχέδια της κυβέρνησης και των μεγάλων ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων, που θέλουν να φιμώσουν οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια αντικειμενικής ενημέρωσης», επισημαίνει.

----------


## WAntilles

> οι ιδιοι της ερτ ανακοινωσαν οτι 36 ατομα επαιρναν οσο επαιρναν οι υπολοιποι 2500μαζι στην ερτ.


Τόσα χρόνια πού ήταν οι υπόλοιποι 2500 της ΕΡΤ;

Γιατί δεν το κατήγγειλαν αυτό;

Γιατί δεν βγήκαν να απεργήσουν ποτέ γι' αυτό;

Αλλά είπαμε, στην ελλάδα ο Δ.Υ. δεν κόπτεται να εξυπηρετήσει τον πολίτη. Αλλά θα βγει αμέσως για απεργία μόλις του κόψουν το επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, ή το επίδομα βόλτας σκύλου.

----------


## infested

> Links για την ΕΡΤ.
> EBU
> INFOWAR
> ThePressProject


thanks

----------


## sotos65

Δορυφορικά feed της EBU για όσους έχουν πρόσβαση:

11054,Η,4937 3/4, DVB-S2/8PSK
11090,H,4937 3/4,  DVB-S2/8PSK

στον δορυφόρο Eutelsat 7A (7 μοίρες ανατολικά)

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ αυτή την ώρα αναφέρουν μια σειρά από επιτεύγματα της ΕΡΤ και τι διαγωνισμούς χάνει η ΕΡΤ με την απόφαση κλεισίματος, έστω και αν ξανανοιξει σε 3 μήνες, που θα καταλήξουν στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Ακόμα και αν η αλήθεια σε κάποια θέματα είναι κάπου στη μέση, δε γίνεται να είναι όλα μούφες.

----------


## sotos65

Κάποια από τα live stream είναι με καθυστέρηση (όπως του infowar και του thepressproject), ζωντανό είναι σίγουρα το stream από τη σελίδα της EBU (έχει ελάχιστο lag σε σχέση με τη δορυφορική μετάδοση).

----------


## dpdt1

> Τόσα χρόνια πού ήταν οι υπόλοιποι 2500 της ΕΡΤ;
> 
> Γιατί δεν το κατήγγειλαν αυτό;
> 
> Γιατί δεν βγήκαν να απεργήσουν ποτέ γι' αυτό;
> 
> Αλλά είπαμε, στην ελλάδα ο Δ.Υ. δεν κόπτεται να εξυπηρετήσει τον πολίτη. Αλλά θα βγει αμέσως για απεργία μόλις του κόψουν το επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, ή το επίδομα βόλτας σκύλου.


ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε το κανανε? μαλλον δε θυμασαι τις πολιτικες διωξεις αρκετα προσφατα... εκει που βολευοταν ο λιατσος, τι διαμαρτυριες γινοταν και πως διωχνοταν ο οποιοσδηποτε (αντι)μιλαγε.. 

αλλα τοτε φωναζες οτι απεργουν συνεχεια.. 

αστο, δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα για μερικους..

----------


## anon

> @mpetou: από το απόγευμα έχει κοπεί το DNS από τους root servers, δες σε προηγούμενες σελίδες που το ανέφερα. Διόλου απίθανο να ζήτησαν από τον registrar να κόψει τους nameservers, αφού δεν υφίσταται το νομικό πρόσωπο ΕΡΤ ΑΕ πλέον. Εδώ τους κόψανε τα πάντα, το δοmain σου κάνει εντύπωση;


Mερικοί νομίζουν οτι το Ιντερνετ είναι κάτι σαν άσυλο, απαραβίαστο. Πάρτε λοιπόν να δείτε πως ένα φασιστικό καθεστώς, με την μία γυρίζει το κουμπάκι. Σήμερα είναι η ΕΡΤ. Αύριο μπορεί νασαι εσύ, επειδή είσαι πχ ανεπιθύμητο στοιχείο, αφήνεις στο φόρουμ να συζητάνε πράγματα αντιδραστικά, αντικυβερνητικά... Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε (αντιτρομοκρατικός νόμος) να σου "κλείσει" το στόμα, και εαν κινηθείς δικαστικά, μέχρι να βγεί απόφαση, θα έχεις πάθει την ζημιά όπως είπε και ο μπετού.

- - - Updated - - -




> και γι' αυτο δλδ, φταινε οι 2500 της ερτ, οι συνταξιουχοι, οι ναυτεργατες, οι φορτηγατζηδες, οι εκπαιδευτικοι, κοκ? 
> εκει δε σε πιανω.. γιατι να χαιρεσαι γι' αυτο?


Εμ, κάποιος πρέπει να χαίρεται... Τι, όλοι στην αντίδραση; Και τότε πως παραμένει κυβέρνηση ο Αντωνάκης; Αρα κάποιοι χαίρονται. Μην πω τελικά ότι ίσως ναναι και οι περισσότεροι... Τωρα θα μου πεις κακώς, το κοντό τους το μυαλό δεν βλέπει πέντε πιθαμες πιο πέρα απο την μυτη τους, και για αυτό μας φτάσανε εκεί που μας φτάσανε, γιατί όταν απεργούσαν οι φαρμακοποιοί, όλοι κατα των φαρμακοποιών, οταν απεργούσαν οι λιμενεργάτες, ολοι κατα των λιμενεργατών, όταν απεργούσαν οι ταξιτζήδες, όλοι κατα των ταξιτζήδων, όταν απεργούσαν οι εκπαιδευτικοί, όλοι κατα των εκπαιδευτικών, και πάει λέγοντας, και έτσι μια χαρα μας την φορέσανε.... Συνεχίστε να βλέπετε με τα γυαλιά της κακίας και του μίσους που έντεχνα σας τα έχουν κάνει παρωπίδες. Ετσι δεν θα βλέπετε ποτέ, ότι οι σφαλιάρες που τρώνε αυτοί που τόσο έχετε μισήσει, μπροστά σας, έρχετε απο το πλάι και για εσάς σε επόμενο χρόνο! Υποτίθεται ο άνθρωπος είναι έλογο ον και έχει μυαλό να σκέφτεται, αλλά μάλλον για πολύ άλογο, πολύ πρόβατο τον βλέπω. Οχι μερικές συγκεκριμένες οντότητες, αλλά το σύνολο ως πλήθος. Αγονται και φαίρονται.

- - - Updated - - -




> τις ανισοτητες παραθετω για προβληματισμο και το μενος που το καθε λομπυ εργαζομενων υπερασπιζετε τα συμφεροντα του ΜΟΝΟ οταν θιγεται ο δικος του ποπος
> που  ηταν μεχρι χτες οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ ?
> Κυβερνητικα  φερεφωνα ηταν , και βγαινουμε τωρα να υπερασπιστουμε τα συμφεροντα τους?


Καλό θα ήταν να είμασταν όλοι δεμένοι και να αλληλουποστηριζόμαστε. Εγώ δεν είδα καμμιά συμπαράσταση στγον αγώνα των εκπαιδευτικών και την πιθανή απεργία, που δεν έγινε λόγω επιστράτευσης και μαλιστα χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης (δεν λήγουν οι εξετάσεις;;;;; Γιατί η επιστράτευση να οριζει ως λήξη οποτεδήποτε ανακοινωθεί;;; Αόριστου διαρκείας;;; ) Δεν είδα κανενός τα μάτι να δακρύζει για τις κινητοποιήσεις πχ φαρμακοποιών που έχει να τους πληρώσει το δημόσιο > 1 χρόνια σε φάρμακα που έχουν δώσει (δανεικα με το στανιό, ρωτάς ο άλλος αν μπορεί και τα βγάζει πέρα;;; ) 

Συνεχίστε το ίδιο βιολί. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι στην ΕΡΤ δεν υπήρχε διαφθορά. Υπήρχε και μαλιστα μεγάλη. Απο μια άποψη καλώς και έπρεπε να κλεισει. ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ. Καταπατάται κάθε έννοια ηθικής και δικαίου όταν κάποιος "κυβερνήτης" με μια υπογραφή και χωρίς έστω βρε αδερφέ για τα μάτια του κόσμου μια κοινοβουλευτική απόφαση απο την βουλή την ίδια που να θεμελιώνει ότι ειναι απόφαση του κράτους και όχι ενός-δυο προσώπων. Οταν ενα-δυο πρόσωπα αποφασίζουν για τα πάντα, ακόμα και τόσο βασικά, τόσο εύκολα, μη λογαριάζοντας κανέναν, δεν υπάρχει δημοκρατία, υπάρχει ΔΙΚΤΑΤΟΡΙΑ. Το καταλάβατε; 

Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι λέγεται συνέχεια ότι έχουμε δικτατορία και όχι δημοκρατία, οι κυβερνώντες κάνουν ότι μπορούν, ότι περνάει απο το χέρι τους, για να το επιβεβαιώνουν όλο και περισσότερο, και εμείς ακόμα κοιμόμαστε μακάριοι, ακόμα δε χειρότερα υπάρχουν πολλοί που χειροκροτούν...

- - - Updated - - -




> μπα, έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω. Απλά διαπιστώσεις κάνω στο ποιος "νικάει" τελικά και στο τι μένει στο τέλος.


ΟΦΑ.

Οπου Φυσά ο Ανεμος, πάω..... 
Να δεις πως λέγεται αυτό.... Οπουρτουνισμός; Μηπως και οι κερδοσκόποι έτσι δεν κάνουν; Ο λαός δεν τους λέει μου φαίνεται ΤΥΧΟΔΙΩΚΤΕΣ;

----------


## psyxakias

https://twitter.com/search/realtime?...B9%CE%B1%CF%82
Δε βλέπω ούτε ένα μήνυμα υποστήριξης για τον κ. Παπούλια. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είχε σκεφτεί διπλά πριν υπογράψει και συμμετάσχει στο θέατρο του παραλόγου;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCPZ2aoTdRs
21 άνδρες των ΜΑΤ (?) εξοπλισμένοι σαν αστακοί χρειάστηκαν για να κλείσουν τον πομπό της ΕΤ3 στο Χορτιάτη που είχε μείνει... μόνος, σπάζοντας πρώτα την πόρτα που είχαν κλειδώσει οι τεχνικοί και είχαν βγει έξω ύστερα από απειλές ότι θα τους χτυπήσουν. Τουλάχιστον αυτά ειπώθηκαν από τους τεχνικούς / εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ. Σε άλλο βίντεο ακούγεται και το σπάσιμο της πόρτας αλλά και τα ειρωνικά χειροκροτήματα των εργαζομένων.

Απορία: γιατί 21 άτομα; φοβήθηκαν μην τυχόν κανάς τεχνικός μεταμορφωθεί σε απίθανο hulk;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στο μεταξύ αυτή την ώρα αναφέρουν μια σειρά από επιτεύγματα της ΕΡΤ και τι διαγωνισμούς χάνει η ΕΡΤ με την απόφαση κλεισίματος, έστω και αν ξανανοιξει σε 3 μήνες, που θα καταλήξουν στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Ακόμα και αν η αλήθεια σε κάποια θέματα είναι κάπου στη μέση, δε γίνεται να είναι όλα μούφες.


Αλλάζει ο Μανωλιός?
Τόσα χρόνια κάνανε προπαγάνδα για την κυβέρνηση, τώρα κάνουν προπαγάνδα για τον εαυτό τους.

Για τους διπλο-τριπλο θεσίτες και άφαντους ούτε κουβέντα. Εμετικά κομματόσκυλα που προσελήφθησαν αξιοκρατικά, από το κόμμα

Αντιπαθώ αυτό που πρεσβεύει το όνομα "ΕΡΤ". Ενα δημόσιο στα χειρότερά του με συμμετοχή όλης της διοίκησης - από πρωθυπουργό μέχρι κλητήρα - όπου πολλοί πλούτησαν και δεν μιλάω από μισθούς, όπου πολλοί βολεύτηκαν και γίνανε μικροί δικτατορίσκοι, ένα κομματικό δημόσιο που χρόνια τώρα έπνιγε και συνεχίζει να πνίγει ότι καλό πήγε να γίνει σ'αυτή τη χώρα, επιτρέποντας μόνο στους αεριτζήδες τις bussiness.

Για όσους διαμαρτύρονται για τον τρόπο που έκλεισε..

Πρώτη φορά νοιώθετε στο πετσί σας την ωμή κρατική βία, νόμιμη ή παράνομη αδιάφορο, αυτοί βγάζουν τους νόμους? Εμένα μούχει συμβεί πολλάκις...

----------


## aroutis

> Για όσους διαμαρτύρονται για τον τρόπο που έκλεισε..
> 
> Πρώτη φορά νοιώθετε στο πετσί σας την ωμή κρατική βία, νόμιμη ή παράνομη αδιάφορο, αυτοί βγάζουν τους νόμους? Εμένα μούχει συμβεί πολλάκις...


Και άρα; Να το επιτρέπουμε. 

Μπράβο λεβέντη μου.

----------


## psyxakias

Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι το stream του zougla.gr έχει καθυστέρηση 1 ολόκληρης ώρας (περίπου 60 λεπτών) σε σχέση με του 902 που παίζει στο ψηφιακό. Φοβερή καθυστέρηση, έκανα και 1-2 restart στο stream και παραμένει η ίδια καθυστέρηση.

- - - Updated - - -

Το http://iptv1.cytanet.com.cy/player/riksat1.html παίζει πιο πρόσφατη εκπομπή και με μόλις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση το stream που μεταδίδει και ο 902.

----------


## flamelab

Απο το fanpage της ΕΡΤ:

http://www.902.gr/node/19724
http://www.zougla.gr/livecamera/article/flash-camera-4
http://www.sevenart.gr/news-detail.php?catid=2&id=2872
http://www.thepressproject.gr/live/4...uketo-stin-ERT
http://www.enikos.gr/media/151939,Li...po_thn_ER.html
http://www.targetradio.gr/?page_id=1254
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...t.2292155.html
http://www.athenspress.gr/2013/06/δε...υακά-link/
http://tvxs.gr/news/ελλάδα/οι-εργαζό...πέμπουν

και απο την EBU

http://www3.ebu.ch/cms/en/sites/ebu/...rt-online.html

----------


## ntua

Ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνουν την ΕΡΤ; Εταιρία που δίνει δωρεάν ίντερνετ σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και άρα; Να το επιτρέπουμε. 
> 
> Μπράβο λεβέντη μου.


Ενώ τώρα τους το απαγόρευσες.? Επειδή έγραψες δυό αράδες και ξεσήκωσες τα πλήθη.

Είσαι διατεθιμένος να πάς σπίτι τους , στο σαλόνι τους, στην κρεβατοκάμαρά τους και να τρώς από το ψυγείο τους στην κουζίνα τους?
Η μήπως σαν αγανακτισμένος της πλατείας Συντάγματος, μόλις τελειώσει το show πας για καφέ στο Μοναστηράκι?

Η μήπως αυτά κατάλαβες από τα γραφόμενα, επειδή έχεις τέτοια προδιάθεση? Στραβά κατάλαβες.

----------


## George978

> Ειναι εκπληκτικό αδέρφια. 1 με 2 ώρες να δεις αυτήν την διαφορετική τηλεόραση και αλλάζει η ψυχολογία σου. Η αισιοδοξία επιστρέφει και καταλαβαίνεις ότι έιμαστε οι περισσότεροι. Οι πολλοί περισσότεροι. Ούτε οι καθεστωτικοί και οι παπαγάλοι τους, ούτε τα άψυχα ρομπότ οι φιλελέδες, ούτε οι σιχαμεροί άρρωστοι φασίστες δεν μας φτάνουν καν στο γόνατο.


Πεθανα στο γελιο, η υποκρισια στο υπερτατο μεγαλειο της. Ο αγωνας αγιαζει τα μεσα.
Πριν ενα χρονο η Σταη ηταν η διαπλεκομενη του συστηματος και η ΕΡΤ το οργανο προπαγανδας της εκαστοτε κυβερνησης που μπλα μπλα μπλα, τωρα ειναι η τηλεοραση που σου αλλαζει την ψυχολογια και σου ανεβαζει το ηθικο. Εδω ρε εχει τον τυπο που τους εκλεισε να τους χαιδευει πριν λιγο καιρο και τωρα να τους στελνει, τοτε "ενταξει" τωρα κακος. 


Οπου φυσαει ο ανεμος


Απο το πρωι ακουω για εκλογες εδω και τωρα, καλα ρε δεν εχετε καταλαβει οτι και 1000 εκλογες να κανετε ΔΕΝ θα αλλαξει τιποτα στο τοπο αυτο. 

Και για καταλαβετε τι γελοιους συνδικαλιστες εχουμε, κανουν απεργια 2 μερες τωρα οι δημοσιογραφοι σε μια κρισιμη στιγμη για στηριξη στον αγωνα των εργαζομενων στην ΕΡΤ, δηλαδη τι να πει κανεις? Και μετα μου λετε γιατι δεν καρποφορησε ο διαλογος πριν φτασουμε εδω.

----------


## pts

> ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ η εεττ εχει κανει παρανομια και πρεπει να δωσει εξηγησεις γιατι δεν ακολουθησε τη νομιμη οδο αλλα εκτελεσε εντολες.


Νομικά ο κάτοχος ενός domain (=κυβέρνηση) έχει την δικαιοδοσία να ζητήσει όποιες μεταβολές ή διαγραφές επιθυμεί όσον αφορά τις εγγραφές των domain που του ανήκουν και οι hostmasters είναι υποχρεωμένοι να τις εκτελέσουν.

Τώρα βέβαια θα μου πεις ότι θεωρητικά η κυβέρνηση είναι ο διαχειριστής και όχι ο κάτοχος του domain και θα έχεις δίκιο, αλλά αυτό είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα με πολλές νομικές παραμέτρους. Και η βάση του προβλήματος δεν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν εκπέμπει στο διαδίκτυο αλλά ότι δεν εκπέμπει γενικά.

----------


## GetRid

Δεν πέτυχα την Στάη κι ας την σημάδευα.
Καλημέρα και καλά μυαλά.

----------


## psyxakias

> δεν ηταν πληρωμενοι? το expiration date τι ρολο βαραει σε αυτη τη περιπτωση? τι νοιαζει την εεττ αν δεν υπαρχει νομικο προσωπο πλεον?





> ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ η εεττ εχει κανει παρανομια και πρεπει να δωσει εξηγησεις γιατι δεν ακολουθησε τη νομιμη οδο αλλα εκτελεσε εντολες.





> Νομικά ο κάτοχος ενός domain (=κυβέρνηση) έχει την δικαιοδοσία να ζητήσει όποιες μεταβολές ή διαγραφές επιθυμεί όσον αφορά τις εγγραφές των domain που του ανήκουν και οι hostmasters είναι υποχρεωμένοι να τις εκτελέσουν.


Από τη στιγμή που έπαψε να υπάρχει το νομικό πρόσωπο ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και οτιδηποτε περιουσιακά στοιχεία, υλικά και άυλα, περνάνε στη κυβέρνηση και νομίζω συγκεκριμένα στο υπουργείο οικονομικών τότε είναι αυτοί που θεωρούνται εξουσιοδοτημένοι να στέλνουν ότι αίτημα επιθυμούν. Εκεί "κόλλαγε" η αναφορά μου περί νομικού προσώπου αλλά ομολογώ ότι ξέχασα να το απαντήσω χθες.

----------


## pts

Συμβιβασμός, κάλπες ή... διερευνητικές εντολές




> Της Μαρίνας Μάνη 
> 
> Η παρτίδα σκληρού πόκερ που παίζουν εδώ και 24 ώρες οι τρεις κυβερνητικοί εταίροι φαίνεται να φτάνει στο τέλος της.
> 
> Αργά τη νύχτα, παράγοντες του Μαξίμου άφησαν να εννοηθεί ότι ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς προτίθεται να κάνει μία «μικρή υποχώρηση» στο θέμα της λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ προκειμένου να εξευμενίσει τον Ευ. Βενιζέλο και τον Φώτη Κουβέλη –κυρίως τον δεύτερον, ο οποίος εμμένει στο βέτο: καμία συζήτηση για την αναδιάρθρωση της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης με το «μαύρο» στις οθόνες.
> 
> Κατά τις πληροφορίες, αναζητείται μία λύση που να... βγάλει αυτό το «μαύρο» χωρίς ωστόσο να οδηγήσει στην επαναλειτουργία της «παλιάς ΕΡΤ» με το πλήρες πρόγραμμα που διατηρούσε μέχρι το βράδυ της Τρίτης.
> 
> Μία πρώτη «κίνηση καλής θέλησης» του  πρωθυπουργού εκδηλώθηκε αργά το βράδυ χθες, όταν συνεργάτες του διέρρευσαν την απόφασή του να επικοινωνήσει σήμερα με τους κυρίους Βενιζέλο-Κουβέλη προκειμένου να ορίσουν νέα σύσκεψη κορυφής.
> ...

----------


## ntoremi

Αντε, ακομα να κλεισει;;

----------


## psyxakias

Καταγγέλει τώρα ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ από την ΕΡΤ ότι η Digea έχει ξεκινήσει παράνομη εκπομπή στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, ύστερα από αίτημα της κυβέρνησης, για να μην μπορούν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ να εκπέμψουν από (εναλλακτικούς?) πομπούς. Και αυτό συμβαίνει λένε διότι η κυβέρνηση έταξε στην Digea να της δώσει όλες τις τηλεοπτικές συχνότητες να τις διαχειρίζονται αυτοί, ακόμα και για τα δημόσια κανάλια. Αν ισχύει αυτό, παίζεται χοντρό παιχνίδι.

Προτείνουν όταν χάνεται το σήμα της ΕΡΤ από το ψηφιακό, να κάνουν ξανά και ξανά scan στη τηλεόραση/δέκτη. (το δοκίμασα και δε βοηθάει πάντως)

ΥΓ. Η πλάκα είναι ότι αυτό σκεφτόμουν το πρωί καθώς η ΕΡΤ έλεγε ότι το UHF 52 λειτουργεί και πάλι αλλά στη τηλεόραση έβλεπα φουλ σήμα χωρίς καθόλου κανάλια στο UHF 52. Γιατί όμως να το κάνουν μέσω της Digea και να μη χρησιμοποιήσουν τους πομπούς της ΕΡΤ αφού πήρε τον έλεγχο η κυβέρνηση, και απλά να εκπέμπουν χωρίς κανάλια;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πεθανα στο γελιο, η υποκρισια στο υπερτατο μεγαλειο της. Ο αγωνας αγιαζει τα μεσα.
> Πριν ενα χρονο η Σταη ηταν η διαπλεκομενη του συστηματος και η ΕΡΤ το οργανο προπαγανδας της εκαστοτε κυβερνησης που μπλα μπλα μπλα, τωρα ειναι η τηλεοραση που σου αλλαζει την ψυχολογια και σου ανεβαζει το ηθικο. Εδω ρε εχει τον τυπο που τους εκλεισε να τους χαιδευει πριν λιγο καιρο και τωρα να τους στελνει, τοτε "ενταξει" τωρα κακος. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125003
> 
> 
> 
> Οπου φυσαει ο ανεμος
> 
> 
> ...


Και όχι μόνο αυτό...
Ωρισμένοι γλύφουν τον Σαμαρά, ότι τον παρέσυραν οι σύμβουλοι και ότι δεν φταίει σε τίποτα. Μάλλον προετοιμάζονται για την επόμενη δουλειά τους/ αργομισθία τους.

Εκείνο το " Αλήτες, Ρουφιάνοι, Δημοσιογράφοι ", ζεί ακόμα ή πέθανε τώρα που έχουμε Ελεύθερη Τηλεόραση? :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Λένε τώρα ότι γκρινιάζει ο Γεωργιάδης ότι δε τον βγάζουν στον αέρα και του είπαν να καλέσει όποτε θέλει να τον βγάλουν.

----------


## MNP-10

Τελικα το θεμα της ψηφιακης τηλεορασης εδειξε το μαυρο προσωπο της / τις καθεστωτικες προεκτασεις που υπαρχουν. Απ'τη στιγμη που ολα τα καναλια περνανε απο μια εταιρεια διαχειρισης και οχι απο διαφορους ανεξαρτητους πομπους, οπως επι αναλογικων καναλιων, η διαδικασια της λογοκρισιας εχει καταστει πλεον πανευκολη.

----------


## EnDLess

1.500.000 άνεργοι αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει

καρκινοπαθείς νεφροπαθείς χωρίς φάρμακα αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει

ψοφάει ο κόσμος στα νοσοκομεία κατά κοινή ομολογία γιατρών αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει

δάσκαλοι - αίθουσες σχολεία κλειστά αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει

παιδάκια υποσιτίζονται και λιποθυμάνε στα σχολεία αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει

αστυνομία δουλεύουν μόνο τα ματ οι υπόλοιποι ούτε τα μέσα ούτε καύσιμα αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει

οι μισθοί έχουν κατρακυλήσει οι συντάξεις το ίδιο αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει 
αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει
αλλά η κυβέρνηση δεν πέφτει


*και θα πέσει για 2500 βολεμένους?????*


όλοι θέλουμε πολιτισμό αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πεθαίνουν και πεινάνε. Τρώγετε ο πολιτισμός??? ή είναι σε μορφή χαπιού???

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ο κόσμος έχει πυκνώσει πάρα πολύ στο Ραδιομεγαρο.Είναι η ιδέα μου ή αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το μέγιστο που έχει συγκεντρωθεί ως τώρα?Βάλτε ΕΡΤ να δείτε τι γίνεται.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν πάει έτσι θα κλείσει η Μεσογείων σύντομα

----------


## MNP-10

> Δεν ξέρω αν η ιστορία της ΕΡΤ θα αποδειχθεί η 11η Σεπτεμβρίου της κυβέρνησης. Αυτό που ξέρω, γράφει ο “Μικροπολιτικός” ότι κάτι... τρέχει με τον αριθμό 11 και το Μνημόνιο.
> 
> Φίλος της στήλης, ο οποίος δεν συνηθίζει να εξυφαίνει σενάρια συνωμοσίας, παρατήρησε ότι το ψηφιακό σήμα της ΕΡΤ διακόπηκε στις 11.11 μ.μ. της 11ης Ιουνίου.
> 
> Θυμίζω, προσθέτει ο “Μικροπολιτικός”, ότι με βάση την αριθμολογία, τον αριθμό 11 θεωρείται ιδιαίτερα ισχυρό, ενώ αποτελεί νούμερο αναφοράς και σε διάφορες μυστικιστικές παραδόσεις.
> 
> Ο αναγνώστης μου θυμάται ακόμη ότι ο Λουκάς Παπαδήμος ορκίστηκε 11ος Πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας στις 11/11 του 2011.
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: ΤΑ ΝΕΑ


Τυχαιο? Δε νομιζω  :Razz:

----------


## hedgehog

endless σε κάποιο βαθμό θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω, αλλά...

εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό περιμένω όντως να γίνει το "κάτι" που θα προκαλέσει όντως εξελίξεις...
εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό απογοητεύομαι που κάθε ένα από αυτά που ανέφερες (και όχι μόνο) τα ανεχόμαστε...
με κάποια σταγόνα, κάποια στιγμή θα ξεχειλίσει το ποτήρι... μπορεί να είναι τόσο ανούσια η αφορμή όσο ο κάθε ολυμπιακός, μπορεί να είναι τόσο ουσιώδης όσο η απροκάλυπτη καταπάτηση των πιο θεμελιωδών δημοκρατικών / συνταγματικών μας κεκτημένων (αν θεωρήσουμε πως έχουν απομείνει).

ίσως όμως, όσο απογοητευτική και να είναι η όποια αφορμή, να είναι δευτερεύουσας σημασίας.
Το δάσος καίγεται.

----------


## vgiozo

Ξέρετε αν εκπέμπει πουθενά ζωντανά η ΕΡΤ3; το βίντεο streaming που έχω τώρα είναι εκτός αέρα και δείχνει βιντεοσκοπημένες εικόνες.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Αφου έκαναν ντου από χθές στην ΕΡΤ3 νομίζω.Σωστά?

Πάντως μαθαίνω πως αυτή τη στιγμή στη Πάτρα γίνεται πανικός από κόσμο ενώ η Μεσογείων έκλεισε στο Ραδιομέγαρο

----------


## dimitri_ns

> endless σε κάποιο βαθμό θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω, αλλά...
> 
> εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό περιμένω όντως να γίνει το "κάτι" που θα προκαλέσει όντως εξελίξεις...
> εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό απογοητεύομαι που κάθε ένα από αυτά που ανέφερες (και όχι μόνο) τα ανεχόμαστε...
> με κάποια σταγόνα, κάποια στιγμή θα ξεχειλίσει το ποτήρι... μπορεί να είναι τόσο ανούσια η αφορμή όσο ο κάθε ολυμπιακός, μπορεί να είναι τόσο ουσιώδης όσο η απροκάλυπτη καταπάτηση των πιο θεμελιωδών δημοκρατικών / συνταγματικών μας κεκτημένων (αν θεωρήσουμε πως έχουν απομείνει).
> ίσως όμως, όσο απογοητευτική και να είναι η όποια αφορμή, να είναι δευτερεύουσας σημασίας.
> Το δάσος καίγεται.


Και δεν θα το δείς το "κάτι", γιατί δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές (το φροντίσανε όσο καλύτερα μπορούσαν) και όταν τα πράγματα ζορίσανε και κινδυνεύανε, φέρανε τον Παπαδήμο, το καπάκι σηκώθηκε λίγο, 'ατμός έφυγε, τέρμα Γιωργάκης, Βενιζέλος και διάφορες συγκεντρώσεις και η οργή ξεθύμανε.

Βάλανε και την Κύπρο σημάδι κι οι κ@λοι σφίξανε

Πως να στο πώ, η τράπουλα σημαδεμένη, το γήπεδο ξερό και ο διαιτητής δικός τους

----------


## psyxakias

@EnDLess: οι διαφορές είναι αυτονόητες θεωρώ αλλά ας τις επαναλάβουμε για ακόμα μία φορά:
Όλα αυτά τα θέματα που θέτεις είναι ασυζητητί σοβαρότατα και είναι αποτελέσματα από συγκεκριμένη πολιτική που ασκήθηκε από τη κυβέρνηση, κυρίως από μέτρα που περάσανε από τη βουλή (έστω και με στημένο παιχνίδι και δήθεν διαφωνίες), ενώ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση παρακάμφθηκε εντελώς η βουλή και τα κόμματα που υποτίθεται οτι συγκυβερνούν και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ο πρόεδρος που παραδέχεται κιόλας ότι δε μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι παρά να υπογράψει. Δε θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει καθόλου αυτή η εξέλιξη και η πιθανή συνέχειά της τακτικής αυτής;Η διαδικασία που εφαρμόστηκε είναι άκρως προκλητική και ύποπτη για συμβολισμό / εκφοβισμό: ανακοίνωση και άμεσο κλείσιμο εντός 5 ωρών με διμοιρίες ΜΑΤ (20+ άτομα για να κλείσουν ένα πομπό), σε ένα μέσο που λειτουργούσε διεθνώς επί δεκαετίες και δεν είχε κλείσει ούτε καν η χούντα, παρά μόνο εισβολείς. Μη ξεχνάμε και τους συνειρμούς με την βασική χώρα που πιέζει για την πολιτική που ασκείται στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια.Τα χρήματα που υποστηρίζει η κυβέρνηση ότι σπαταλούνται, που πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνει, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το προϋπολογισμό αφού τα λαμβάνουν απευθείας από τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ. Προφανώς δε θα βοηθήσουν να μειώσουν το έλλειμα (παρά μόνο κανά ευρώ στους ήδη φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ από τα χαράτσια), παρά μόνο θα μειωθούν εισφορές/φόροι προς το κράτος και θα δοθούν άπειρες αποζημειώσεις (σε άτομα που υποστηρίζει η κυβέρνηση οτι θα ξαναπροσλάβει) και πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να τις καλύψει το κράτος, ενώ φυσικά δε θα σταματήσει τους δανειστές να ζητάνε κι άλλα μέτρα διότι θα θεωρηθούν αποτυχημένα αυτά. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δε πρέπει να εξυγιανθεί η ΕΡΤ, κάθε άλλο πρέπει και παραπρέπει, αλλά ξαφνικά κόπτεται η κυβέρνηση για τα €4-5 που πληρώνουμε στους λογαριασμούς ενώ μας φορτώνει με άπειρα χαράτσια;Όλοι αυτοί που κατηγορείς ως βολεμένους επειδή είχαν σταθερή δουλειά, τους είχαν βολέψει τα κόμματα που τους κατηγορούν αλλά και οι διοικήσεις που διορίζαν οι κυβερνήσεις των κομμάτων αυτών. Δε νομίζεις οτι είναι υποκρισία η εφαρμογή πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι, αν δεν έχει εξαντληθεί πρώτα κάθε προσπάθεια εξυγίανσης και δημοσιου διαλόγου, διορίζοντας καλύτερη διοίκηση και αξιολογώντας πρώτα τους τωρινούς εργαζόμενους; Και ποιος μας κατοχυρώνει ότι δε θα βάλουν απλά νέους βολεμένους για ψηφοθηρία, όταν ήδη διαρρέουν φήμες ότι αρκετές βασικές θέσεις έχουν ήδη "δοθεί" σε... αξιόπιστους και απλά στους υπόλοιπους θα εφαρμοστεί ο ΑΣΕΠ;Ακόμα και βολεμένοι παραμένουν εργαζόμενοι και διαθέτουν ένα δυνατό μέσο που εκπέμπει διεθνώς. Αν αυτοί δεν αντιδράσουν στη κυβέρνηση, έστω τώρα που τους τσούζει διότι πριν δεν αντιλέγω ότι κλείναν και αυτοί τα μάτια, ποιοι θα το καταφέρουν όταν η χώρα δυσφημείται διαρκώς στο εξωτερικό ότι είμαστε μια χώρα τεμπέληδων που τρώμε τα λεφτά των δόσεων; Οι υπόλοιποι που με την παραμικρή διαδήλωση τους διαλύουν τα ΜΑΤ με απρόκλητη χρήση χημικών και τα κανάλια συγκαλύπτουν λόγω συμφερόντων;Ακόμα και αν όλα αυτά γίνονται με κάθε καλή πρόθεση, δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει έρευνα για νομικές ευθύνες κατασπατάλησης δημοσίου χρήματος ή άλλες παράνομες δραστηριότητες; Με άμεση διάλυση του νομικού προσώπου και δημιουργία άμεσα νέου, δίχως να υπάρχει καμία αναφορά για έρευνα νομικών ευθυνών, συγχωρούνται τα πάντα και δεν φέρει κανείς ευθύνη; Μήπως γιατί υπάρχουν και ευθύνες σε πολιτικά πρόσωπα, που θα ήθελαν κάποιοι να σβηστούν μια και καλή;Πέρα από τα παραπάνω, σαφώς τίθεται και το θέμα των 2600+ οικογενειών που θα αποκτήσουν επιπλέον ανέργους, όπως και ο ιδιωτικός τομέας, αλλά προσωπικά δε βάζω αυτό ως 1ο και μοναδικό θέμα. Επιμένετε κάποιοι να εστιάζεστε σε αυτό, πιπιλώντας την καραμέλα της κυβέρνησης. Μόνο για αυτό νομίζετε ότι ασχολήθηκαν τόσοι φορείς, οργανώσεις, καλλιτέχνες, διεθνή μέσα; Ή μήπως μόνο για αυτό παρθήκαν τόσο ακαριαία αντανακλαστικά, σε σημείο να κατεβάζουν διακόπτες σε ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς που τόλμησαν να αναμεταδόσουν εικόνα της ΕΡΤ;

Τέλος, θα επαναλάβω κάτι που είχε πει ο ψυχάκιας του... ADSLgr χωριού κάποτε διότι μάλλον κάποιοι δε το αντιλαμβάνονται ακόμα: 


> *Το μεγαλύτερο κατόρθωμα των κυβερνώντων είναι ότι πάμε να βγάλουμε τα μάτια μας μεταξύ μας (αριστεροί vs δεξιοί, αλλοδαποί vs ημεδαποί, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι vs ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι, κλάδοι εργαζομένων vs υπόλοιποι, ενοικιαστές vs ιδιοκτήτες, οφειλέτες vs μη οφειλέτες κτλ) αντί να ενωθούμε όλοι να τους ......... πατόκορφα.*

----------


## Ronin

> Καταγγέλει τώρα ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ από την ΕΡΤ ότι η Digea έχει ξεκινήσει παράνομη εκπομπή στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, ύστερα από αίτημα της κυβέρνησης, για να μην μπορούν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ να εκπέμψουν από (εναλλακτικούς?) πομπούς. Και αυτό συμβαίνει λένε διότι η κυβέρνηση έταξε στην Digea να της δώσει όλες τις τηλεοπτικές συχνότητες να τις διαχειρίζονται αυτοί, ακόμα και για τα δημόσια κανάλια. Αν ισχύει αυτό, παίζεται χοντρό παιχνίδι.


ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Όπως και το γεγονός οτι η Digea "έκοψε" τον 902 επειδή αναμεταδίδει ΕΡΤ. Με ποιό δικαίωμα;

----------


## PopManiac

> Ποιος κέρδισε από το μπάσκετ;
> 
> Τάκης Καραγιάννης
> 
> Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες, το κείμενο θα μιλούσε για τον θρίαμβο του Παναθηναϊκού επί του Ολυμπιακού. Θα διαβάζατε για την καρδιά του πρωταθλητή, για το τσαγανό των παικτών του Αργύρη Πεδουλάκη μέσα στο φλεγόμενο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας και για την κάκιστη εικόνα των Πειραιωτών σε όλη τη σειρά των play offs. Επίσης, θα διαβάζατε πολλά για τα επεισόδια που οδήγησαν σε οριστική διακοπή και στην «απονομή» πρωταθλήματος με αμήχανα χαμόγελα. Αν θέλετε, δίνουμε πρωταθλήματα που κατά βάθος κανένας δεν θέλει να τα πάρει. Άξιοι οι του Παναθηναϊκού, αλλά πια θυμόμαστε όσα έγιναν εκτός γραμμών. Πόσο κρίμα... Τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα διαβάσετε, μόνο και μόνο γιατί το ματς δεν μεταδόθηκε από την ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Παράξενη φάρα ο Έλληνας. Ακόμη πιο παράξενη ο Έλληνας πολιτικός. Άλλες φορές βγάζει έναν «λαγό» για να μετρήσει τις αντιδράσεις και να κινηθεί ανάλογα, άλλες πάλι ρίχνει μια βόμβα και κάθεται ως άλλος Νέρωνας να απολαύσει το έργο του. Όπως έκανε ο Σίμος Κεδίκογλου.
> 
> Προσπαθώ να αναλογιστώ τι διαφορετικό θα είχε γίνει εάν το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ έμπαινε μια ημέρα αργότερα. Όταν, δηλαδή, ο τηλεοπτικός χρόνος θα είχε «γεννήσει» και θα είχε φέρει έσοδα στη Μεσογείων.* Όταν, δηλαδή, δεν θα χρειάζονταν να παραχωρηθεί σε συγκεκριμένο ιδιώτη το τρίτο ματς των play offs, έναντι μόνο 60.000 ευρώ (εδώ το σχετικό έγγραφο)*. Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ *γιατί ενώ σε αρκετές περιοχές η ΕΡΤ εμφανίζεται ακόμη στις τηλεοράσεις μέσω της EBU, γιατί βγήκε κερδισμένος συγκεκριμένος επιχειρηματικός όμιλος*. Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πόσες φορές έχει μιλήσει ο υπουργός Οικονομικών για γραφειοκρατία, *ενώ μέσα σε λιγότερο από 24 ώρες έγινε διαγωνισμός με δύο εταιρείες να καταθέτουν προσφορές, πάρθηκε απόφαση, υπογράφτηκαν τα σχετικά έγγραφα, στήθηκαν μηχανήματα και βρέθηκε κάποιος μη δημοσιογράφος για να κάνει τη μετάδοση, αφού η ΕΣΗΕΑ είχε προκηρύξει 24ωρη απεργία. Είδατε που όταν θέλουμε μπορούμε και αφήνουμε τη γραφειοκρατία στην άκρη;*
> ...


Tα bold δικά μου για όσους ακόμα ψάχνουν τα κομματόσκυλα και χαιρέκακα λένε "στα τσακίδια" και "μπράβο" στον Πρωθυπουργό και πώς θα καθαρίσει ο "Κόπρος". Χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι όσοι τα πιστεύουν αυτά μετά από όσα βγαίνουν στην φόρα methinks...

Πηγή του άρθρου και θα βρείτε και το link για το κείμενο ανάθεσης του παιχνιδιού εχτές...

----------


## eqvus

> Με έγγραφο από σύμβουλο του υπουργού Οικονομικών Γιάννη Στουρνάρα ζητείται η διακοπή της αναμετάδοσης του σήματος της ΕΡΤ από τα ΜΜΕ.Όπως αναφέρεται: "Τυχόν προβολή των πάσης φύσεως εκπομπών (τηλεοπτικών και ραδιοφωνικών) που φέρουν το σήμα της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. από περιφερειακούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, συνιστά μη αδειοδοτημένη και εξ' αυτού του λόγου παράνομη προβολή προγράμματος και αντιμετωπίζει όλες τις κυρώσεις που προβλέπει η κείμενη νομοθεσία".
> 
> Το mail με το οποίο ζητείται η διακοπή της αναμετάδοσης του σήματος της ΕΡΤ:
> 
> Αγαπητέ κύριε-αγαπητή κυρία,
> 
> Εκ μέρους του Υπουργού Οικονομικών, κ. Γ. Στουρνάρα, σας ενημερώνουμε οτι σύμφωνα με τη την υπ' αριθμ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 (ΦΕΚ Β΄ 1414/11.6.2013) ΚΥΑ καταργείται η δημόσια επιχείρηση ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ (ΕΡΤ Α.Ε) και οι θυγατρικές της. Με βάση την παραπάνω απόφαση, διακόπτεται η λειτουργία της εταιρίας ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. και των θυγατρικών της και ως εκ τούτου παύει η εκπομπή σήματος από την ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Για το σκοπό αυτό, επισημαίνεται οτι τυχόν προβολή των πάσης φύσεως εκπομπών (τηλεοπτικών και ραδιοφωνικών) που φέρουν το σήμα της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. από περιφερειακούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, συνιστά μη αδειοδοτημένη και εξ'αυτού του λόγου παράνομη προβολή προγράμματος και αντιμετωπίζει όλες τις κυρώσεις που προβλέπει η κείμενη νομοθεσία.
> ...


http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...215148&catid=9

----------


## OnAl3rt

Πριν λιγο ο κ.Γεωργιάδης μίλησε στην ΕΡΤ.
Μεταξύ άλλων, στο γιατί να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, ανέφερε ότι κατά την προεκλογική περίοδο η ΕΡΤ μιλούσε κατά της τωρινής κυβέρνησης.

Δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται ανάλυση ε...; Καταλάβατε!

----------


## EnDLess

όλα είναι απαράδεκτα καιρό τώρα, δεν αβαντάρω κανέναν και συμφωνώ σε όλα που λέτε. Απλώς μου προξενεί εντύπωση πως μια κυβέρνηση πάει να πέσει αυτή τη στιγμή γι' αυτό το λόγο και όχι από τους υπόλοιπους. 

και κακά τα ψέματα... αν πέσει δεν πέφτει από την οργή λαού...

----------


## psyxakias

Αν πέσει, δε θα πέσει μόνο λόγω της ΕΡΤ αλλά λόγω ότι ξεχειλίζει εδώ και καιρό το ποτήρι και δεν κλείνει κανείς τη βρύση.

----------


## ntoremi

Ναι, και θα ερθει ο Τσιπρας που εχει απορροφησει ολο το πρωην Πασοκισταν να σωσουν τη χωρα...

----------


## psyxakias

Το ποιος θα έρθει είναι κυριολεκτικά στο χέρι μας, εκτός και αν πάμε για μπάνιο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Tα bold δικά μου για όσους ακόμα ψάχνουν τα κομματόσκυλα και χαιρέκακα λένε "στα τσακίδια" και "μπράβο" στον Πρωθυπουργό και πώς θα καθαρίσει ο "Κόπρος". Χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι όσοι τα πιστεύουν αυτά μετά από όσα βγαίνουν στην φόρα methinks...
> 
> Πηγή του άρθρου και θα βρείτε και το link για το κείμενο ανάθεσης του παιχνιδιού εχτές...


Απ' ότι φαίνεται εσύ πιστεύεις "μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ στα τσακίδια ο πρωθυπουργός", μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος

Μη τυφλώνεσαι και παθιάζεσαι, μερικοί από δώ λέμε  "στα τσακίδια και ο πρωθυπουργός και η ΕΡΤ "

Και πούσαι: καλύτερα χρήσιμος+ ηλίθιος παρά άχρηστος+ηλίθιος

----------


## EnDLess

μακάρι να ξεσηκωθεί ο κόσμος, αλλά ποιοι από τους 1,5 μύρια ανέργους θα πάει για συμπαράσταση στους 2500 δημοσίους??? 

οι τάσεις κανιβαλισμού δεν έχουν προηγούμενο...

----------


## PopManiac

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται εσύ πιστεύεις "μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ στα τσακίδια ο πρωθυπουργός", μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος
> 
> Μη τυφλώνεσαι και παθιάζεσαι, μερικοί από δώ λέμε  "στα τακίδια και ο πρωθυπουργός και η ΕΡΤ "
> 
> Και πούσαι: καλύτερα χρήσιμος+ ηλίθιος παρά άχρηστος+ηλίθιος


Kάνεις τεράστιο λάθος, πήγαινε 2-3 σελίδες πίσω ή χρησιμοποίησε τα εργαλεία που προσφέρει το φόρουμ να δεις τι έχω γράψει

----------


## George978

> Tα bold δικά μου για όσους ακόμα ψάχνουν τα κομματόσκυλα και χαιρέκακα λένε "στα τσακίδια" και "μπράβο" στον Πρωθυπουργό και πώς θα καθαρίσει ο "Κόπρος". Χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι όσοι τα πιστεύουν αυτά μετά από όσα βγαίνουν στην φόρα methinks...
> 
> Πηγή του άρθρου και θα βρείτε και το link για το κείμενο ανάθεσης του παιχνιδιού εχτές...


Μηπως να προσεχες τους χαρακτηρισμους σου λιγακι? δεν προσδιδουν προστιθεμενη αξια στα μυνηματα σου ξερεις...

----------


## psyxakias

> μακάρι να ξεσηκωθεί ο κόσμος, αλλά ποιοι από τους 1,5 μύρια ανέργους θα πάει για συμπαράσταση στους 2500 δημοσίους???


Πέρα από συμπαράσταση, θα μπορούσαν να πάνε για να "εκμεταλλευτούν" το βήμα/δύναμη των δημοσίων μέσων, που στη τελική όλοι πληρώνουμε, έστω τώρα που καλώς ή κακώς άνοιξαν τις πόρτες τους. Ότι συνέβη στο ALTER αλλά με πολύ μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα και πιο οργανωμένα. Κατηγορούμε τον δημόσιο τομέα αλλά ανέκαθεν τα δικαιώματα του ιδιωτικού επηρεαζόντουσαν/προέρχονταν από τον δημόσιο και συνήθως μπορούν να αντισταθούν περισσότερο.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μηπως να προσεχες τους χαρακτηρισμους σου λιγακι? δεν προσδιδουν προστιθεμενη αξια στα μυνηματα σου ξερεις...


Eμμένω στους χαρακτηρισμούς μου με πλήρη συναίσθηση (και καθόλου συναισθηματισμό) και σου απαντώ όπως και στον dimitri_ns ως προς το πλαίσιο που τους έχω προσδιορίσει. Δόξα τω VBulletin μπορείς να διαβάσεις αν θέλεις

----------


## aroutis

> Ναι, και θα ερθει ο Τσιπρας που εχει απορροφησει ολο το πρωην Πασοκισταν να σωσουν τη χωρα...


Ας έρθει όποιος γουστάρει ο ελληνικός λαός.

Χειρότερα από αυτά που κάνουν οι γερμανοτσολιάδες που κυβερνούν τη χώρα δεν το βλέπω να βλέπουμε πάντως.

----------


## PopManiac

Προσθέτω ένα μεστότατο σχόλιο που πολύ καλός φίλος (και ακαδημαϊκός δάσκαλος) δημόσια διατύπωσε αλλού:




> Επιτέλους, τα όνειρα των γνήσιων θιασωτών της αυταρχικής διακυβέρνησης  εκπληρώνονται. Νύχτα γιορτής (μήπως ντροπής; ) για τον Αντώνη, τον Μάκη, τον Φαήλο, τον Άδωνι – και ο Γιάννης κρατάει λογαριασμούς και ο Σίμος δεν κρατιέται.
> 
> Με ένα σμπάρο… γίνονται οι πολυπόθητες (για τρόϊκα και κυβέρνηση) απολύσεις, ανασαίνουν λιγάκι οι (εν δυσπραγία) καναλάρχες, οι κυβερνήτες έχουν λαμβάνειν τις ανταποδόσεις (εξυπηρετήσεις) των καναλαρχών και απελευθερώνεται η διαδικασία πρόσληψης νομιμοφρόνων στο υπό ίδρυση ραδιοτηλεοπτικό μέσο.
> 
> *Η πολιτική οικονομία της πένητος δημοκρατίας – μάθημα για τα αμφιθέατρα των δρόμων.*
> 
> Ν.Κ.


Τα bold δικά μου στο μεστότατο αλλά γεμάτο νόημα...

----------


## kover

Επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ στον δορυφόρο της EBU που αναμεταδίδει ΕΡΤ!

Χαχα από protagon.gr

----------


## pelopas1

> Τόσα χρόνια πού ήταν οι υπόλοιποι 2500 της ΕΡΤ;
> 
> Γιατί δεν το κατήγγειλαν αυτό;
> 
> Γιατί δεν βγήκαν να απεργήσουν ποτέ γι' αυτό;
> 
> Αλλά είπαμε, στην ελλάδα ο Δ.Υ. δεν κόπτεται να εξυπηρετήσει τον πολίτη. Αλλά θα βγει αμέσως για απεργία μόλις του κόψουν το επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, ή το επίδομα βόλτας σκύλου.


 :One thumb up: 

μην ξεχνάς και το νταβατζιλίκι της εισφοράς που πληρώναμε στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ...ασχέτως εάν κάποιοι από εμάς δεν ειχαν τηλεόραση σε χώρους εργασίας...αλήθεια με την νέα ονομασία της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης θα συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε τον "φόρο" αυτό?

και στην τελική γιατί να πληρώνουμε δια παντός τον φόρο αυτό? δεν εισπράττουν από τις διαφημίσεις? ας κανονίσουν να στήσουν ένα σωστό μάρκετινγκ για την επιβίωση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα κράτη του κόσμου , χωρίς να εκβιάζουν τους πολίτες να πληρώνουν τα σπασμένα σε κάθε λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ

παρεμπιπτόντως

δεν είδα η ΓΣΕΕ και η ΑΔΕΔΥ να κάνουν συνεχιζόμενες απεργίες για τους απολυμένους υπαλλήλους (που εξακολουθούν να μην έχουν καταβληθεί τα δεδουλευμένα τους) για τα κανάλια ALTER και TEMPO.......αυτοί ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των junkies?

----------


## 29gk

> *«Όταν έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ η μόνη που πληρώθηκε ήταν η Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη»*
> 
> Ο Πρόεδρος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ Παναγιώτης Καλφαγιάννης κατά τη διάρκεια της απεργιακής εκπομπής των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ υποστηρίζοντας πως την Τρίτη, ημέρα που η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, κατήγγειλε πως η μόνη που πληρώθηκε ήταν η παρουσιάστρια, κόρη του πρώην υφυπουργού της ΝΔ, Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη.
> 
> Μάλιστα ο κ. Καλφαγιάννης τόνισε πως κανένας άλλος εργαζόμενος δεν μπόρεσε από εκείνη την ημέρα και μετά να πάρει το μισθό του. Μάλιστα οι παρουσιάστριες που ήταν μαζί στο πάνελ συμφώνησαν πως κανένας υπάλληλος δεν πληρώθηκαν φέρνοντας το παράδειγμα μίας κομμώτριας της ΕΡΤ.


Η κυβερνηση φροντιζει για να μην επιβαρυνει αδικα τους φορολογουμενους.

----------


## yiapap

> Το σοβαρο της υποθεσης ειναι οχι εχουνε μεθοδευσει την υποθεση με παρανομιες εχουνε κανει συνταγματικη εκτροπη πακετο με προπαγανδα.
> 
> Εγω παντως περιμενω απο το adslgr μια που ασχολειτε με την εεττ να κανει ερωτηση για το θεμα του κοψιματος απο το συστημα των root nameservers
> παραβιοζοντας την νομιμη διαδικασια που εχει η εεττ και να αναρτησει την απαντηση ωστε να την δουνε εισαγγελεις.
> 
> Να σε κοψουνε απο τους root nameservers ειναι τρομερα σοβαρο πχ για το piratebay δεν εχει γινει αυτο για το megaupload δεν εγινε αυτο
> μεχρι εκει φτασανε να παρουνε τηλεφωνο την εεττ και αυτη στο ιτε με εντολη κοψιματος παραβιαζοντας τη διαδικασια ?
> 
> *Μηπως το domain αυτοι οι απατεωνες της εεττ θα δωσουνε στην ΓΚΡΗΣ ΕΙΤΣ ΤΙ ΤΙ ΠΙ ΜΟΝΟΠΡΩΣΟΠΗ ?
> ...


Αν και συμφωνώ 101% μαζί σου, το θέμα είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. έχει πάψει να υφίσταται και τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του site/registration) έχουν περάσει στο Υπ.Οικ. Αν αυτό έκανε αίτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ ή στο www.gr δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό θέμα νομιμότητας και κυρίως δεν είναι imho στις αρμοδιότητες της ΕΕΤΤ να το εξετάσει.
Ξαναλέω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ συμφωνώ 1000% ότι είναι ΑΘΛΙΟ αυτό που έγινε και μάλιστα με την ταχύτητα που έγινε. Αν εγώ έπαιρνα μια επιχείριση και ζητούσα να κλείσει το domain... σε πόσο καιρό θα το έκανε η ΕΕΤΤ ή ο Registrar;

----------


## nostra_fora

Aμεση λειτουργια της Νεριτ επεξεργαζεται η κυβερνηση,ωστε να βγαλουν τον σκασκο τα δεκανικια.

----------


## blade_

> Αν πέσει, δε θα πέσει μόνο λόγω της ΕΡΤ αλλά λόγω ότι ξεχειλίζει εδώ και καιρό το ποτήρι και δεν κλείνει κανείς τη βρύση.


απλα η ερτ ξυπνησε και τους τελευταιους μαλλον

----------


## cca

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231253105 διορισμός ειδικού διαχειριστή στην ΕΡΤ.

----------


## PopManiac

> Aμεση λειτουργια της Νεριτ επεξεργαζεται η κυβερνηση,ωστε να βγαλουν τον σκασκο τα δεκανικια.


Αυτά μου ακούγονται λιγάκι μούφες που πετά στο πολωτικό πλαίσιο για να "αποδείξει" ότι κινείται για να καθαρίσει τον "κόπρο". Αφού χρειάζεται νομοσχέδιο το οποίο να ψηφιστεί, όπως η ίδια η κυβέρνηση δεσμεύτηκε. Επίσης, ο Μπουμπούκος είπε πως θα προσληφθούν οι "καλύτεροι" μέσω διαδικασιών ΑΣΕΠ και για τους λόγους αυτούς (και καλά) θέλει να μαυρίσει το σήμα για 3 μήνες.  :Wink:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

10 χιλιαδες κοσμος τώρα διαβάζω έξω από το Ραδιομέγαρο.Από Χολαργό μέχρι Πλατεια Αγ.Παρασκευής γίνεται πανικός

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν έχω δει μια άποψη πάντως από τους κοινωνικούς κανίβαλους, στην ερώτηση "ακόμη κι αν δεχθούμε στο έπακρο όλα όσα λέγονται για την ΕΡΤ, γιατί έπρεπε να κλείσει για να αλλάξει μορφή ? Ποιος είναι ο πρακτικός λόγος ? Τόσα χρόνια δεν είναι όπως είναι ? Δε θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν απο διαδικασία ΑΣΕΠ όσοι είναι να περάσουν και να γίνει ορθολογισμός?"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## 29gk

Στα αλλα νεα, μαλλον προγραμματιζεται για το ερχομενο Σαββατο η συναντηση των τριων ( Σαμαρα, Βενιζελου, Κουβελη ), σαφεστατα για να αναλυθει εσωτερικα στα κομματα η κατασταση αλλα και για να ξεφουσκωσει ως ελπιζουν η κατασταση. Να μπορεσουν να βρεθουν και επιχειρηματα τεσπα για την ΝΔ σαν και αυτην την δημοσιευση λιστας μισθολογιας μερικων στελεχων της ΕΡΤ αλλα ....προ μνημονιου !!

Να εχετε ποαντως υποψιν σας, πως εαν τελικα οδηγηθουμε στην παρουσα φαση σε εκλογες, οι ευθυνες του Παπακωνσταντινου για την λιστα Λαγκαρντ οπως και η διωξη του, *παυουν* καθως θα εχουν περασει 2 κοινοβουλευτικες περιοδοι !!!

----------


## manicx

> ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε το κανανε? μαλλον δε θυμασαι τις πολιτικες διωξεις αρκετα προσφατα... εκει που βολευοταν ο λιατσος, τι διαμαρτυριες γινοταν και πως διωχνοταν ο οποιοσδηποτε (αντι)μιλαγε.. 
> 
> αλλα τοτε φωναζες οτι απεργουν συνεχεια.. 
> 
> αστο, δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα για μερικους..


Πολύ σωστά

http://www.parapolitika.gr/ArticleDe...T-engrafa.aspx

Αυτός που ψηφίζεις όμως τον έβγαλε έξω. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι εστί Καλφαγιάννης, μάθε. ΑρχιΠΑΣΟΚος συνδικαλιστής. Τους μάζεψε ο σύντροφος Αλέξης όμως και τους έχει κάνει τα δεκανίκια του (από ΕΘΕΛ, ΔΕΗ, ΕΡΤ κλπ). Όλα τα λαμόγια του ΠΑΣΟΚ που χώνονταν στις κρατικές υπηρεσίες τώρα είναι τΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Η υποκρισία και το δούλεμα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

----------


## psyxakias

Καταγγέλουν τώρα οι τεχνικοί της ΕΡΤ ότι η συχνότητα που παραχώρησε η EBU δέχεται επαναλαμβανόμενες παρεμβολές από ιδιώτη.... που δε γνωρίζουν ακόμα ποιος το κάνει.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν έχω δει μια άποψη πάντως από τους κοινωνικούς κανίβαλους, στην ερώτηση "ακόμη κι αν δεχθούμε στο έπακρο όλα όσα λέγονται για την ΕΡΤ, γιατί έπρεπε να κλείσει για να αλλάξει μορφή ? Ποιος είναι ο πρακτικός λόγος ? Τόσα χρόνια δεν είναι όπως είναι ? Δε θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν απο διαδικασία ΑΣΕΠ όσοι είναι να περάσουν και να γίνει ορθολογισμός?"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner


Mα δεν το ξέρεις;

Επειδή είναι τόσο εμπεδωμένος ο αρχοντοσυνδικαλισμός ((c) Οβελίξ, νομίζω  :One thumb up: ) και τέτοια η σαπίλα που μόνο έτσι "θατσερικά" (να μην ξεχνιόμαστε επικοινωνιακά  :Wink: ) και με "πυγμή" θα καθαρίσουμε. Και επειδή θα μας τάραζαν στην απεργία και επειδή θα μας έκαναν τρελό πόλεμο, εμείς το κλείνουμε το μαγαζί...

Σε καλύπτει;  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Στα αλλα νεα, μαλλον προγραμματιζεται για το ερχομενο Σαββατο η συναντηση των τριων ( Σαμαρα, Βενιζελου, Κουβελη ), σαφεστατα για να αναλυθει εσωτερικα στα κομματα η κατασταση αλλα και για να ξεφουσκωσει ως ελπιζουν η κατασταση. Να μπορεσουν να βρεθουν και επιχειρηματα τεσπα για την ΝΔ σαν και αυτην την δημοσιευση λιστας μισθολογιας μερικων στελεχων της ΕΡΤ αλλα ....προ μνημονιου !!


Τελικά την Δευτέρα στις 18:00 ορίστηκε είπαν τώρα, μήπως και ξεφουσκώσει κι άλλο σε αυτές τις 4 μέρες που θα μεσολαβήσουν. Τους φτύνει λες και είναι γκομενίτσες, οτι και καλά δε τον πολυνοιάζει να τσιτσιριστούν.  :Razz:

----------


## mpetou

ξαναλεω οτι οταν κανεις register ενα domain γινετε μεσω registar αυτοματα με λογισμικο.
Το domain της ert εγινε register στο registar "παπακι" .
Το on line συστημα αυτου του registar ΔΕΝ δινει δυνατοτητα κοψιματος απο τους ROOT nameservers.
Επισης η εεττ λεει οτι δεν μπορει να περεμβει και οτι η διαδικασια γινετε αυτοματα.

Πως λοιπον χτες παρεμβει και το εκοψε απο τους gr root nameservers χωρις δικαστικη αποφαση ?

Και ξανακανω μια ποιο σοβαρη ερωτηση το domain θα καλαληξει στην εταιρεια ΓΡΗΣ ΕΙΤΣ ΤΙ ΤΙ ΠΙ ΜΟΝΩΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ (καντε μια αναζητηση να δειτε τι ειναι αυτος) οπως
καταληξανε ολα τα domains με μεγαλο pr του δημοσιου απο οργανισμους που κλεισανε ωστε να βγαζει λεφτα
ο μονοπροσωπος με links απο το στοιχημα ?

για παραδειγμα το πρωην domain-subdomain του πανεπιστημιου κρητης uch.gr με pagerank 7 και 5-6 για ολα τα subdomains του και τις σελιδες του
το εδωσε η ΕΕΤΤ στην ΓΡΗΣ ΕΙΤΣ ΤΙ ΤΙ ΠΙ ΜΟΝΩΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ θα γινει το ιδο και με την ert ? θα παρει το domain η γκρης ειτς τι τι πι ?


Οι ΓΚΕΣΤΑΜΠΙΤΕΣ ξαναρθανε

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Mα δεν το ξέρεις;
> 
> Επειδή είναι τόσο εμπεδωμένος ο αρχοντοσυνδικαλισμός ((c) Οβελίξ, νομίζω ) και τέτοια η σαπίλα που μόνο έτσι "θατσερικά" (να μην ξεχνιόμαστε επικοινωνιακά ) και με "πυγμή" θα καθαρίσουμε. Και επειδή θα μας τάραζαν στην απεργία και επειδή θα μας έκαναν τρελό πόλεμο, εμείς το κλείνουμε το μαγαζί...
> 
> Σε καλύπτει;


Με καλύπτει οσο μιλάμε για virus και φορμάρισμα απο CD χωρίς backup.

Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για ανθρώπους οι οποίοι δε νομίζω οτι δε θα κάνουν ενέργειες επειδή έπαψε να υπάρχει το νομικό πρόσωπο.

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως υπάρχει κάποιου είδους σκοπιμότητα την οποία όμως -για την ωρα- δε μπορώ να καθορίσω.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## nikos salonika

> Δεν έχω δει μια άποψη πάντως από τους κοινωνικούς κανίβαλους, στην ερώτηση "ακόμη κι αν δεχθούμε στο έπακρο όλα όσα λέγονται για την ΕΡΤ, γιατί έπρεπε να κλείσει για να αλλάξει μορφή ? Ποιος είναι ο πρακτικός λόγος ? Τόσα χρόνια δεν είναι όπως είναι ? Δε θα μπορούσαν να περάσουν απο διαδικασία ΑΣΕΠ όσοι είναι να περάσουν και να γίνει ορθολογισμός?"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner


διοτι  οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια για αλλαγη θελει 2 πραματα 
1) ικανοτητα απο κυβερνετικα στελεχη (δεν υπαρχει)
2) διαλογο απο τους εργαζομενους που μεχρι προχτες εκαναν απεργιες για να προσλαβουν νεους συμβασιουχους , σορυ ετσι διαλογος δε γινεται.
Αυτο το οποιο με ενοχλει παντως στην σημερινη απεργια ειναι ολη αυτη η θολουρα εκμεταλευσης του κλεισιματος της ερτ απο συγκεκριμενους πολιτικους χωρους.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> διοτι  οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια για αλλαγη θελει 2 πραματα
> 1) ικανοτητα απο κυβερνετικα στελεχη (δεν υπαρχει)
> 2) διαλογο απο τους εργαζομενους που μεχρι προχτες εκαναν απεργιες για να προσλαβουν νεους συμβασιουχους , σορυ ετσι διαλογος δε γινεται.
> Αυτο το οποιο με ενοχλει παντως στην σημερινη απεργια ειναι ολη αυτη η θολουρα εκμεταλευσης του κλεισιματος της ερτ απο συγκεκριμενους πολιτικους χωρους.


Οπότε (σχετικά με το 1), τα ανίκανα αυτά στελέχη ειναι ικανά να ιδρύσουν ένα νεο καθαρό οργανισμό?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## alekan

Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν




- - - Updated - - -

Στρημάρει και το indymedia

https://athens.indymedia.org/front.p...cle_id=1475295

----------


## nikos salonika

> Οπότε (σχετικά με το 1), τα ανίκανα αυτά στελέχη ειναι ικανά να ιδρύσουν ένα νεο καθαρό οργανισμό?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner


ισως ειναι η μοναδικη πιθανοτητα για κατι καθαρο ναι. Να δημιουργηθει ξανα απο το μηδεν.  ΙΣΩΣ ετσι...

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## aroutis

> ξαναλεω οτι οταν κανεις register ενα domain γινετε μεσω registar αυτοματα με λογισμικο.
> Το domain της ert εγινε register στο registar "παπακι" .
> Το on line συστημα αυτου του registar ΔΕΝ δινει δυνατοτητα κοψιματος απο τους ROOT nameservers.
> Επισης η εεττ λεει οτι δεν μπορει να περεμβει και οτι η διαδικασια γινετε αυτοματα.
> 
> Πως λοιπον χτες παρεμβει και το εκοψε απο τους gr root nameservers χωρις δικαστικη αποφαση ?
> 
> Και ξανακανω μια ποιο σοβαρη ερωτηση το domain θα καλαληξει στην εταιρεια ΓΡΗΣ ΕΙΤΣ ΤΙ ΤΙ ΠΙ ΜΟΝΩΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ (καντε μια αναζητηση να δειτε τι ειναι αυτος) οπως
> καταληξανε ολα τα domains με μεγαλο pr του δημοσιου απο οργανισμους που κλεισανε ωστε να βγαζει λεφτα
> ...


http://www.greekafm.com/afm/099288803




> ΑΦΜ: 
> --------
> Διακριτικός Τίτλος: 
> GREECE H.T.T.P ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΜΟΝΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ ΕΠΕ
> Δραστηριότητα: 
> ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ
> Κωδικός Δραστηριότητας: 
> 62022000
> Τηλέφωνο: 
> ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ισως ειναι η μοναδικη πιθανοτητα για κατι καθαρο ναι. Να δημιουργηθει ξανα απο το μηδεν.  ΙΣΩΣ ετσι...


Ναι αλλά η ερώτηση μου δεν απαντάται.
Ποιος είναι αυτός ο κρίσιμος παράγοντας στο κλείσιμο που θα καταφέρει αυτό που δε θα κατάφερνε μια αναδιάρθρωση με το ίδιο πολιτικό θάρρος.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## yiapap

> http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...215148&catid=9


Ελπίζω ότι το παραπάνω ΔΕΝ είναι αλήθεια!
Είναι δυαντόν υπουργός κυβέρνησης να ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΕΙ και να ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ μέσα για το τι θα προβάλουν; Δηλαδή αύριο να μην μεταδώσουν εικόνες από κανάλια ανταρτών σε εμπόλεμες περιοχές; Να μην μεταδώσουν ερασιτεχνικά βίντεο επειδή δεν είναι νόμιμη η λήψη τους;

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;

----------


## VasP

Μια ερώτηση για όσους υπερασπίζονται τον *Σαμαρά* (αν οι προθέσεις του να εξυγιάνει την ΕΡΤ είναι αληθινές, κι εγώ μαζί του είμαι).

Οι διοικούντες την ΕΡΤ τοποθετούνται στη θέση τους από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Ο Κεδίκογλου μίλησε για κακοδιαχείριση και διαφθορά στην ΕΡΤ. 

Ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς σε πόσους 'γαλάζιους' κακοδιαχειριστές (και όσους τους επέλεξαν) της ΕΡΤ έχει επιβάλλει κυρώσεις; Πόσοι από αυτούς έχουν χάσει τη θέση τους και τον μισθό τους; Δεν θα έπρεπε να τιμωρηθούν πρώτα τα γαλάζια κομματόσκυλα και μετά (ναι, κι εγώ μαζί του) να κλείσει προσωρινά την ΕΡΤ; Και τέλος καθότι μιλάμε για κακοδιαχείριση δημοσίου χρήματος, η ανεξάρτητη ελληνική δικαιοσύνη πως έχει αντιδράσει μέχρι σήμερα;

Επειδή λοιπόν πιστεύω οτι οι δηλώσεις του περί εξυγίανσης της ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ειλικρινείς (απλά θέλει να 'μικρύνει' το μαγαζί για να το ελέγξει καλύτερα) και ότι απέλυσε 2500 εργαζομένους επειδή τον πίεζε επιτακτικά η τρόικα να το κάνει έστω και για συμβολικούς λόγους, *την δικιά μου ψήφο δεν θα την πάρει*.

----------


## aroutis

> ισως ειναι η μοναδικη πιθανοτητα για κατι καθαρο ναι. Να δημιουργηθει ξανα απο το μηδεν. ΙΣΩΣ ετσι...


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση οι σάπιοι άνθρωποι που ειναι υπεύθυνοι για τα χάλια του ελληνικου δημοσίου να φτιάξουν κάτι καλό. Οταν το αντιληφθούμε αυτό κάτι καλό θα γινει σε αυτό το τόπο.




> Οι διοικούντες την ΕΡΤ τοποθετούνται στη θέση τους από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Ο Κεδίκογλου μίλησε για κακοδιαχείριση και διαφθορά στην ΕΡΤ. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς σε πόσους 'γαλάζιους' κακοδιαχειριστές (και όσους τους επέλεξαν) της ΕΡΤ έχει επιβάλλει κυρώσεις; Πόσοι από αυτούς έχουν χάσει τη θέση τους και τον μισθό τους; Δεν θα έπρεπε να τιμωρηθούν πρώτα τα γαλάζια κομματόσκυλα και μετά (ναι, κι εγώ μαζί του) να κλείσει προσωρινά την ΕΡΤ; Και τέλος καθότι μιλάμε για κακοδιαχείριση δημοσίου χρήματος, η ανεξάρτητη ελληνική δικαιοσύνη πως έχει αντιδράσει μέχρι σήμερα;


Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το θέμα. Αλλά κάποιοι τρώνε σανό..

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ελπίζω ότι το παραπάνω ΔΕΝ είναι αλήθεια!
> Είναι δυαντόν υπουργός κυβέρνησης να ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΕΙ και να ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ μέσα για το τι θα προβάλουν; Δηλαδή αύριο να μην μεταδώσουν εικόνες από κανάλια ανταρτών σε εμπόλεμες περιοχές; Να μην μεταδώσουν ερασιτεχνικά βίντεο επειδή δεν είναι νόμιμη η λήψη τους;
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;


Τώρα σοβαρά, εκπλήσσεσαι?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση οι σάπιοι άνθρωποι που ειναι υπεύθυνοι για τα χάλια του ελληνικου δημοσίου να φτιάξουν κάτι καλό. Οταν το αντιληφθούμε αυτό κάτι καλό θα γινει σε αυτό το τόπο.


Εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## 29gk

> *Γιατί καθυστερεί το ραντεβού ο Σαμαράς?...*
> 
> 
> Τι περιμένει?...
> Στην αρχή είπε για Σάββατο (τρεις μέρες μετά) και μετά ακόμη δυο μέρες αργότερα, τη Δευτέρα.
> Ο πρωθυπουργός καθυστερεί το ραντεβου με Βενιζέλο και Κουβελη για...
> ενα λόγο , οπως λένε: Για να δει τι λένε τα μυστικά γκάλοπ που εχει παραγγείλει, για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ .
> 
> Θλιβερο...


http://nonews-news.blogspot.gr/2013/...post_3980.html

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ελπίζω ότι το παραπάνω ΔΕΝ είναι αλήθεια!
> Είναι δυαντόν υπουργός κυβέρνησης να ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΕΙ και να ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ μέσα για το τι θα προβάλουν; Δηλαδή αύριο να μην μεταδώσουν εικόνες από κανάλια ανταρτών σε εμπόλεμες περιοχές; Να μην μεταδώσουν ερασιτεχνικά βίντεο επειδή δεν είναι νόμιμη η λήψη τους;
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;


Και το ανάποδο γίνεται. Καναλάρχες αλλάξανε ώρα στον Σημίτη (πρωθυπουργό) και τον βάλανε να μιλήσει μετά το Ολυμπιακός-ΠαναθηναΪκός

----------


## vgiozo

> Τελικά την Δευτέρα στις 18:00 ορίστηκε είπαν τώρα, μήπως και ξεφουσκώσει κι άλλο σε αυτές τις 4 μέρες που θα μεσολαβήσουν. Τους φτύνει λες και είναι γκομενίτσες, οτι και καλά δε τον πολυνοιάζει να τσιτσιριστούν.


Μήπως περιμένει να τους φέρει επί νέων τετελεσμένων, χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί κάποια συμφωνία/συνάντηση; Μήπως αναμένεται καμιά μεταμεσονύχτια καταδρομική στο ραδιομέγαρο την ώρα που δείχνουν υποτίθεται "αδιαφορία"; Μηπως περιμένουν κάποιους "χρήσιμους" μαυροφορεμένους να προκαλέσουν αναταραχή (στη θεσσαλονίκη διάβασα κάποιοι πέταξαν πέτρες σε λεωφορείο του ΟΑΣΘ κοντά στο μέγαρο της ΕΡΤ3 και άρχισε το πανηγύρι στα ακροδεξιά έντυπα) ;
Μήπως αυτό τους βολεύει και τους άλλους, μεταθέτοντας τη λήψη αποφάσεων και αφήνοντας τη ΝΔ να κάνει τη "βρώμικη δουλειά", αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς έχει φάει τη χλαπάτσα επιδεικνύοντας τον αυταρχισμό και μηδενισμό εκείνο που συσπειρώνει τους ακροδεξιούς;

Αφού βγήκε ο Κουβέλης και είπα ότι επιθυμούν τη διατήρηση της συνοχής της κυβέρνησης τί να περιμένουμε;
Αυτοί ίσως περιμένουν να μειωθεί ο κόσμος για να γίνει το ντου πιο εύκολα

----------


## dk65gr

Στο όνομα της Δημοκρατίας έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη ΔΙΚΤΑΤΟΡΊΑ -αποφασίζουμε κ διατάσουμε - πάμε φουλ για εκλογές κ δεν ξέρουν σε ποιον να ρίξουν την ευθύνη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Στο όνομα της Δημοκρατίας έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη ΔΙΚΤΑΤΟΡΊΑ -αποφασίζουμε κ διατάσουμε - πάμε φουλ για εκλογές κ δεν ξέρουν σε ποιον να ρίξουν την ευθύνη.


Καμμιά εξήγηση γιατί εκλογές?

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Καμμιά εξήγηση γιατί εκλογές?


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει μάλλον τι έχει γίνει από το 2009. Αλλιώς δεν θα ρώταγες.

----------


## nikos salonika

> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει μάλλον τι έχει γίνει από το 2009. Αλλιώς δεν θα ρώταγες.




Off Topic


		οκ , εκλογες - που νομιμα εφεραν τον τωρινο πρωθυπουργο-.
πιστευεις οτι θα αλλαξει κατι ? αν βγει ο τσιπρας

----------


## ntua

Γιατί δεν κάνουν την ΕΡΤ φορέα δωρεάν Ίντερνετ στην ελλάδα;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231253105 διορισμός ειδικού διαχειριστή στην ΕΡΤ.


έχει ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε τα οικονομικά στοιχεία της ΕΡΤ
να δούμε αν υπάρχει σπατάλη

----------


## 29gk

Παντως, βλεποντας την εικονα της συγκεντρωσης εξω απο την ΕΡΤ, διαπιστωνω το ποσοι πολλοι εχουν γινει οι κομμουνισταραδες. Τοσοι πολλοι που ο Σαμαρας θα πρεπει να παρει πραγματικα στα χερια του το σπαθι, οπως ανεφερε και ο εγκυρος ιστορικος Γεωργιαδης, για να κοψει επιτελους τον Γορδιο Δεσμο. Που δεν ειναι και ενας. Θα μπορουσε βεβαια να μιλησει και με τον Ερντογαν που ξερει απο καταστολες.

----------


## dk65gr

οι πολιτικοί μας είναι όλοι για την πάρτι τους έτσι βλέποντας το αδιέξοδο που μας οδηγούν θα παρουσιαστούν αυριο σαν ήρωες η μεν Ν.Δ. ότι οι άλλοι εταίροι δεν μας αφήνουν να κάνουμαι τις όποιες αλλαγες πρέπει το  δε ΠΑΣΟΚ κ η ΔΗΜΑΡ χωρις εμας θα είχαμε καταστροφή κ  Ν.Δ. δεν μας ακούει, κ.τ.λ.

----------


## yiapap

> Τώρα σοβαρά, εκπλήσσεσαι?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner


Οργίζομαι είναι πιο σωστό ρήμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> έχει ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε τα οικονομικά στοιχεία της ΕΡΤ
> να δούμε αν υπάρχει σπατάλη


"Αν";;;
Επίσης θα ήταν πολύ καλό να δούμε ποιος υπέγραφε για τις όποιες σπατάλες και βέβαια ποιος τον διόρισε.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		οκ , εκλογες - που νομιμα εφεραν τον τωρινο πρωθυπουργο-.
> πιστευεις οτι θα αλλαξει κατι ? αν βγει ο τσιπρας


Τα *ψέματα* έφεραν τον τωρινό πρωθυπουργό.



'' Τα τελευταια τουτα χρονια στον τοπο αυτο
ειπωθικαν τα χειροτερα ψεματα της Ιστοριας.
Ειπωθικαν ψεματα
που ντραπικαν και τα ιδια
μια και δεν ντρεπονταν
τα στοματα που τα λεγαν...''

Μενελαος Λουντεμης''οδος αβυσσου αριθμος 0''

----------


## cca

Σε εκλογές δύσκολα θα πάμε, οι άλλοι δύο θα βγουν χαμένοι και το ξέρουν. Μόνο αν τα σπάσουν τελείως μεταξύ τους θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, και δεν φαίνεται να γίνεται για την ώρα. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να κάνει κάποια γελοία και συμβολική παραχώρηση η ΝΔ αλλά χωρίς καμία ουσιαστική αλλαγή του τι έγινε και πως έγινε. Θα μας ταΐσουν κουτόχορτο κανονικά ως συνήθως.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει μάλλον τι έχει γίνει από το 2009. Αλλιώς δεν θα ρώταγες.


Μια και δεν κατάλαβα δεν μου εξηγείς? Ποιός θα προκυρήξει εκλογές και γιατί? (τι θα επιδιώκει?)

----------


## 29gk

> Μια και δεν κατάλαβα δεν μου εξηγείς? Ποιός θα προκυρήξει εκλογές και γιατί? (τι θα επιδιώκει?)


Aν πραγματικα θες απαντηση, πιασε το νημα απο την αρχη και θια βρεις παμπολλες αναφορες, επιχειρηματα, σεναρια και τις εξηγησεις που ζητας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Aν πραγματικα θες απαντηση, πιασε το νημα απο την αρχη και θια βρεις παμπολλες αναφορες, επιχειρηματα, σεναρια και τις εξηγησεις που ζητας.


Από την αρχή τόχω πιάσει και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω. Αν πουνε του Σαμαρά κάνε εκλογές, θα κάνει. Αν του πουν μην κάνεις, δεν θα κάνει. Τα ίδια και για Βενιζέλο, Κουβέλη.

Ξαναρωτάω, ποιός θα προκηρύξει εκλογές και γιατί? (κατά την γνώμη αυτών που λένε ότι πάμε full για εκλογές)

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Μια και δεν κατάλαβα δεν μου εξηγείς? Ποιός θα προκυρήξει εκλογές και γιατί? (τι θα επιδιώκει?)


Οχι λοιπόν, αφού δεν έχεις καταλάβει (κοροϊδευόμαστε χωρίς να ντρεπόμαστε) να αφήσεις το pc και να βγεις λίγο έξω να καταλάβεις.

----------


## MNP-10

Ο μπενυ στη βουλη κραζει σαμαρα...  :ROFL:

----------


## 29gk

> Από την αρχή τόχω πιάσει και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω. Αν πουνε του Σαμαρά κάνε εκλογές, θα κάνει. Αν του πουν μην κάνεις, δεν θα κάνει. Τα ίδια και για Βενιζέλο, Κουβέλη.
> 
> Ξαναρωτάω, ποιός θα προκηρύξει εκλογές και γιατί? (κατά την γνώμη αυτών που λένε ότι πάμε full για εκλογές)


Ποιοι θα πουνε ; Τι εννοεις ποιος θα προκυρηξει εκλογες ; Τι εννοεις γιατι ;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> "Αν";;;
> Επίσης θα ήταν πολύ καλό να δούμε ποιος υπέγραφε για τις όποιες σπατάλες και βέβαια ποιος τον διόρισε.


και να του τα πάρουν όπως στον Τζοχα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οχι λοιπόν, αφού δεν έχεις καταλάβει (κοροϊδευόμαστε χωρίς να ντρεπόμαστε) να αφήσεις το pc και να βγεις λίγο έξω να καταλάβεις.


Απάντηση σε απλά ελληνικά, μπορείς να δόσεις για κάτι που ισχυρίζεσαι, ή ζορίζεσαι. (τους χαρακτηρισμούς για το pc τους αφήνω στην πάντα, μπας και δικαιολογήσεις τα λεγόμενά σου)

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ο μπενυ στη βουλη κραζει σαμαρα...


λόγια του αέρα,
ΝΑΙ θα ψηφίσει για ΕΡΤ και για όλα,


τώρα άλλαξε θέμα και μιλάει για τα πετρέλαια, ΕΡΤ γιόκ

----------


## ntoremi

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση οι σάπιοι άνθρωποι που ειναι υπεύθυνοι για τα χάλια του ελληνικου δημοσίου να φτιάξουν κάτι καλό. Οταν το αντιληφθούμε αυτό κάτι καλό θα γινει σε αυτό το τόπο.
> 
> Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το θέμα. Αλλά κάποιοι τρώνε σανό..


Συμφωνω απολυτα και ειμαι απολυτα επιφυλακτικος για την οποια νεα ερτ. Δεν ειναι ομως αυτο λογος για να συνεχιζει το σημερινο 30ετες χαλι.

----------


## eqvus

> Ο μπενυ στη βουλη κραζει σαμαρα...


Άλλη ομιλία ακούμε; Εγώ γιατί "είδα" κολοτούμπα;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ποιοι θα πουνε ; Τι εννοεις ποιος θα προκυρηξει εκλογες ; Τι εννοεις γιατι ;


για να γίνουν εκλογές πρέπει να πέσει η Κυβέρνηση, αυτή την στιγμή και ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ υποστηρίζουν
απλά λένε ότι στενοχωρήθηκαν για την ΕΡΤ αλλά πρέπει να γίνει εκσυγχρονισμός κλπ

αν ήταν να είχε πέσει θα είχε πέσει απο την πρώτη μέρα που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ.
ξεχάστε το, 
το κεφάλαιο ΕΡΤ είναι παρελθόν, όσα λέγονται είναι για να ξεσπάσουμε και με αρκετή φαντασιοπληξία

----------


## 29gk

Ετσι για να ευθυμησουμε και λιγο




> *«Έλεγα οτι θα την κάνει τη μαλ…α ο Σαμαράς…»*
> 
> Κριτική στον Αντώνη Σαμαρά για τους χειρισμούς του στην υπόθεση της ΕΡΤ ασκεί ο ανεξάρτητος βουλευτής Μίμης Ανδρουλάκης. Με ανάρτηση του στο προσωπικό του ιστολόγιο γράφει υπό τον τίτλο : «Το ψυχαναλυτικό «σύνδρομο ματαίωσης» του Αντώνη Σαμαρά στη μαύρη οθόνη της ΕΡΤ».
> 
> «Σκεφτόμουνα μπας κ” είχα πέσει έξω στην παλαιά μου δημόσια διάγνωση για τον Αντώνη Σαμαρά, ότι δηλαδή πάσχει από το λεγόμενο στην ψυχανάλυση σύνδρομο ματαίωσης, όταν δηλαδή ένας άνθρωπος πλησιάζει ένα στόχο που ήταν διακαής πόθος του τότε ακριβώς άξαφνα δείχνει μια ανεξήγητη συμπεριφορά και τα κάνει όλα μπάχαλο.
> 
> androulakisΦαινόταν σαν ν” απέκτησε φρόνηση και υπομονή. Κι όμως όταν καταλήφθηκε από περίσσεια ευφορία και φούρια, κι όταν πήραν φόρα να τον κολακεύουν ένα σωρό σπόνσορες και άρχισε να ονειρεύεται πως θα καθαρίσει το πολιτικό παιχνίδι με μια θεαματική κίνηση ακόμα και με εκλογές, επαναλάμβανα σ” όλους «όπου να” ναι θα την κάνει τη μ…. και θα” ναι μεγάλη…». Η μαύρη οθόνη της ΕΡΤ είναι απλώς το σύμπτωμα ενός βαθύτερου ψυχολογικού συνδρόμου.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο άλλο σύμπτωμα, τυχαίο, που ξεπερνά τα όρια του υπολογισμένου κινδύνου και πλησιάζει τον πολιτικό τυχοδιωκτισμό. Βλέπε πχ διαχείριση του γιουγκοσλαβικού. Κρίμα» γράφει ο Μίμης Ανδρουλάκης.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Άλλη ομιλία ακούμε; Εγώ γιατί "είδα" κολοτούμπα;


δεν είναι κολοτούμπα, το ΠΑΣΟΚ συνεχίζει στην γραμμή ΓΑΠ που άρχισε τον εκσυγχρονισμό

----------


## washcloud

...ψάχνοντας στα φόρουμ ("τεχνολογικά") που συνήθως πεαρμενίζω να βρω αν έχουν θέμα για την ΕΡΤ, βρίσκω το συγκεκριμένο χθες, ξεκινάω να διαβάζω (με ρυθμούς "ανάπτυξης") με σκοπό αφού ολοκληρώσω να σκοτώσω χρόνο απ' την ταλαίπωρη ζωή μου (ένα παραπάνω που πληκτρολογώ με ρυθμούς "μείωσης του χρέους") γράφοντας κι εγώ ε πις οφ μάι μάιντ, κι ενώ είμαι πλέον στο ποστ #351 διαβάζω "Σαλαγκούδες" αναρωτιέμαι "τί έγινε αυτή η ψυχή;", γκουγκλάρω και πρώτο-πρώτο βλέπω αποτέλεσμα που περιέχει αυτό :

_Αίσθηση έχει προκαλέσει η καταγγελία του προέδρου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ Παναγιώτη Καλφαγιάννη, σύμφωνα με την οποία την ημέρα που η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε να κλείσει τη ΕΡΤ, η μόνη που πληρώθηκε ήταν η παρουσιάστρια Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη.
Η καταγγελία έγινε σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια της απεργιακής εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Καλφαγιάννη, κανένας άλλος εργαζόμενος δεν μπόρεσε από εκείνη την ημέρα και μετά να πάρει το μισθό του._

Alt & <- και κοιτάω ένα άλλο από τα αποτελέσματα, που περιέχει αυτό :

_Η Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη έκανε πριν από λίγο ένα λακωνικό tweet. "Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ο νόμος. Προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση μερικών" έγραψε η νεαρή παρουσιάστρια και δημοσιογράφος._


Δεν έχω διάθεση και κυρίως χρόνο (κι είμαι και άυπνος) να ψάξω εάν έχει ήδη ποσταριστεί κάτι σχετικά (οπότε ζητώ συγχώρεση αν έχει υπάρξει). Ούτε και να ποστάρω "πηγές" - μεγάλα παιδιά είστε, ένα χάιλαϊτινγκ στα κείμενα και με δεξί "αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ" και θα τα βρείτε αμεσότατα. Και θα μπορέσετε επίσης να τσεκάρετε την εγκυρότητά τους (πράγμα που επίσης δεν θα κάνω για τους προηγούμενους λόγους), αν ενδιαφέρεστε. Εγώ απλά τα παραθέτω ως έχουν, και γράφω και το ντισκλεϊμεράκι μου. Ντισρηγκάρντ δεμ ως "άπηγα", αν αγαπάτε, ή αν επίσης αγαπάτε, ψάχτε το. Δεν τα παραθέτω ως "αποδεικτικά", αλλά ως ενδεικτικά. Προσωπικά μου αρκεί το ένστικτό μου ότι μια χαρά βάλιντ είναι (και η αίσθησή μου ότι χαιρεκακίες/συκοφαντίες ΑΥΤΟΥ του είδους, μάλλον δεν έχουν πολλή θέση στα πρώτα αποτελέσματα των τσιτωμένων ημερών που διανύουμε - οπότε τέτοιες δύσκολα υφίστανται. Μ' άλλα λόγια, ποιός θα κάτσει να θίξει αναίτια την Σαλαγκούδη).

 ...Λοιπόν : δοθέντος ότι ισχύουν οι ανωτέρω παραθέσεις, αναρωτιέμαι σαν τί άλλη "απόδειξη" θέλουν κάποιοι που "πιστεύουν" στις εξυγειαντικές ραδιοτηλεοπτικές προθέσεις της σαξεσοκυβέρνησης. Όταν (και) αυτή ήταν (όπως και οι προκάτοχές της) που διόριζε αβερτοκούβερτα ένα χρόνο τώρα, "ειδικούς συμβούλους" των τρελλώνε λεφτώνε αριστεροδέξια. Όταν αυτοί (αυτός, αυτοί....όλοι) ήταν που μιλάγανε "αντιμνημονιακά", "ζαππειακά", "φιλολαϊκά". Μια παροιμία λέει "στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται ο λύκος". Αυτό είναι παιδιά. Αναμπουμπούλα, και λυκοχαρές. Κι ό,τι προλάβουνε. Άλλοι 3 χιλιάρικα όπως η Ανθούλα, άλλοι πληρωμές από CDS, άλλοι τόκους αλλά και πληρωμές από ομόλογα που τσιμπήσανε στη δευτερογενή για ψίχουλα και τα αναβαθμίσανε με τα "κουρέματα", κλπκλπ. Για να μην το παλεύετε άλλο ΟΣΟΙ αγνώς ξεροκέφαλα πιστεύετε και διατείνεστε ότι "επιτέλους - να εξυγειανθεί το μπουρδέλο" (όπου "μπουρδέλο", βάλτε ΕΡΤ - βάλτε ό,τι δημόσιο γουστάρετε). Γιατί παρασέρνετε κι άλλους με την αγνή ξεροκεφαλιά σας, που δεν τους κόβει τόσο όσο εσάς. Γιατί οι σκοποί των σαμαράδων και των ζευγάδων και των όσων τα κάνουν πλακάκια μαζί τους (όπως τα κάνανε και με τους προκατόχους των), ΔΕΝ είναι η ΕΡΤ να εξυγειανθεί. Είναι στην ΕΡΤ να τα παίρνει μόνο η Ανθή.
Η κάθε.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Off Topic





> Απάντηση σε απλά ελληνικά, μπορείς να δόσεις για κάτι που ισχυρίζεσαι, ή ζορίζεσαι.


Δεν υπάρχουν ποιο απλά Ελληνικά. Ποια λέξη δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## 29gk

*Ανησυχία στις Βρυξέλλες για τις εξελίξεις στην Ελλάδα*

http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.asp...40547&catID=11



*Spoiler:*




*Ανησυχία στις Βρυξέλλες για τις εξελίξεις στην Ελλάδα*

Οι Ελληνικές Αρχές από χθες δεν είναι σε θέση να εγγυηθούν την πολυφωνία στα μέσα ενημέρωσης της χώρας, σύμφωνα με τα όσα ορίζει η Ευρωπαϊκή Συνθήκη. Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ στις Βρυξέλλες εκλαμβάνεται ως μια πράξη “οριακή” για τις δυνατότητες διαχείρισης στα πλαίσια του κοινοτικού κεκτημένου, δημιουργώντας εύλογους συνειρμούς με τα όσα διαδραματίζονται στην γειτονική Τουρκία.

Καθώς η απόσταση Βέλγιο - Ελλάδα είναι χιλιομετρικά και πολιτισμικά πολύ μεγάλη, ο Βελγικός Τύπος και τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης οριακά ξεχωρίζουν τις δύο εικόνες (διαμαρτυρίες για την ΕΡΤ και πλατεία Ταξίμ), τη στιγμή που οι Φλαμανδοί κυρίως ταξιδιώτες, διερωτώνται αν θα πρέπει να ακυρώσουν τις καλοκαιρινές τους διακοπές στη Ζάκυνθο, την Κρήτη την Πιερία και τη Χαλκιδική, περιοχές που συνδυάζονται με τις πτήσεις των δύο βασικών αεροπορικών εταιριών Flyjetair και Ryanair.

Στην Κομισιόν επικρατεί εντονότατη δυσφορία για τους χειρισμούς της κυβέρνησης που θέτουν για ασήμαντη αφορμή σε κίνδυνο την εκτέλεση του ελληνικού προγράμματος. Κύκλοι της Κομισιόν επισημαίνουν ότι οι απολύσεις από την ΕΡΤ δεν βελτιώνουν το ισοζύγιο του δημοσίου, καθώς λογίζονται μόνο στο ποσοστό που έχει δικαίωμα η κυβέρνηση να επαναπροσλάβει.

Το περιβάλλον του επιτρόπου Ρεν εκφράζει την απερίφραστη αντίθεσή του σε σενάρια που διακίνησε η κυβέρνηση, κατά τα οποία ο επίτροπος γνώριζε ή είχε συναινέσει στο παρελθόν ή ακόμα ότι εγκρίνει το κλείσιμο σήμερα. Αντιθέτως τόσο ο ίδιος με on camera δήλωση, όσο και ο εκπρόσωπος του προέδρου Μπαρόζο, Ο. Μπαγί ξεκαθαρίζουν ότι ούτε η Κομισιόν, ούτε η Τρόικα, ούτε η task force, ούτε η κανείς άλλος είχε γνώση, είχε πρότερη ενημέρωση για την πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης, ή είχε εκφέρει την παραμικρή άποψη ή γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο Ολιβιέ Μπαγί εξουσιοδοτήθηκε από τον πρόεδρο Μπαρόζο να πει στον διεθνή τύπο ότι “το μάθαμε όπως εσείς από τα δημοσιεύματα”.

Η Κομισιόν δεν αμφισβητεί το δικαίωμα της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης να κυβερνά στην ελληνική επικράτεια, όμως από το ρόλο της ως θεματοφύλακα των συνθηκών οφείλει να παρακολουθήσει τις ελληνικές αρχές στο πως θα δράσουν για να:

• εξασφαλίσουν την εκ της συνθήκης υποχρέωση για σεβασμό στην πολυφωνία και τον πλουραλισμό στα μέσα, ανεξαρτήτως οικονομικών συνθηκών,

• πως θα αποζημιώσουν τους εργαζόμενους στο ακέραιο,

• και πως θα διασφαλίσουν ότι οι προσλήψεις στη νέα ΕΡΤ δεν θα είναι κομματικές.

Η Κομισιόν παρακολουθεί διακριτικά την Ελλάδα για θέματα τήρησης των συνθηκών και δε θα διστάσει να επέμβει, όπως έκανε στην Ουγγαρία και αλλού σχετικά πρόσφατα. Σε περίπτωση που διαπιστωθεί ότι η χώρα δεν πληροί τα κριτήρια που ορίζει η συνθήκη, η Κομισιόν επιφυλάσσεται και για βαρύτατα χρηματικά πρόστιμα.

Επιπλέον, οι Βρυξέλλες εκφράζουν την αγανάκτησή τους για το γεγονός ότι κύκλοι των Αθηνών κυκλοφόρησαν χωρίο του μνημονίου με αναφορές στο σχέδιο Μόσιαλου, για το κλείσιμο ενός ή δύο τηλεοπτικών σταθμών (ΕΤ1 και κανάλι της βουλής) εσκεμμένα, συγχέοντας το με την αναστολή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ. Ο επίτροπος Ρεν θα επικοινωνήσει με τον Έλληνα υπουργό οικονομικών για να του μεταφέρει τη δυσαρέσκειά του για την επιχειρούμενη εμπλοκή της Κομισιόν σε ένα θέμα αποκλειστικής ευθύνης των ελληνικών αρχών. Το ίδιο θα πράξει και η υπηρεσία τύπου της Κομισιόν στο δικό της επίπεδο.

Η βασικότερη έγνοια, όμως, των Βρυξελλών και των εταίρων παραμένει μια: μήπως και η επίδειξη ισχύος του πρωθυπουργού γυρίσει μπούμεραγκ και επηρεάσει την κυβερνητική σταθερότητα και την εκτέλεση του προγράμματος. Αν συμβεί αυτό, τότε όλα πια είναι ανοιχτά.

----------


## MNP-10

> Άλλη ομιλία ακούμε; Εγώ γιατί "είδα" κολοτούμπα;


Αφου λεει του καναμε τη τιμη του Σαμαρα να ειναι πρωθυπουργος (σε στυλ, αμα θελαμε, ως ΠΑΣΟΚ, θα βαζαμε ορο να μην ειναι πρωθυπουργος ο ιδιος) και αυτος το εχει κανει μπουρδελο γιατι δε τηρει τα στοιχειωδη της συνεργασιας μας αλλα το αντιλαμβανεται ως μονοκομματικη κυβερνηση. Λεει αμα νομιζει οτι εχει δημοσκοπικο leverage εις βαρος μας και οτι μπροει να μας απειλει με εκλογες, κανει ιστορικο λαθος.

----------


## eqvus

> δεν είναι κολοτούμπα, το ΠΑΣΟΚ συνεχίζει στην γραμμή ΓΑΠ που άρχισε τον εκσυγχρονισμό


Μήπως να ρίχναμε στο τραπέζι και το βαρύ μας πυροβολικό, Κύρπος, καταθέσεις .... ξέρεις.
Έχει αρχίσει και ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση :hello:

----------


## manicx

> ...ψάχνοντας στα φόρουμ ("τεχνολογικά") που συνήθως πεαρμενίζω να βρω αν έχουν θέμα για την ΕΡΤ, βρίσκω το συγκεκριμένο χθες, ξεκινάω να διαβάζω (με ρυθμούς "ανάπτυξης") με σκοπό αφού ολοκληρώσω να σκοτώσω χρόνο απ' την ταλαίπωρη ζωή μου (ένα παραπάνω που πληκτρολογώ με ρυθμούς "μείωσης του χρέους") να γράψω κι εγώ ε πις οφ μάι μάιντ, κι ενώ είμαι πλέον στο ποστ #351 διαβάζω "Σαλαγκούδες" αναρωτιέμαι "τί έγινε αυτή η ψυχή;", γκουγκλάρω και πρώτο-πρώτο βλέπω αποτέλεσμα που περιέχει αυτό :
> 
> _Αίσθηση έχει προκαλέσει η καταγγελία του προέδρου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ Παναγιώτη Καλφαγιάννη, σύμφωνα με την οποία την ημέρα που η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε να κλείσει τη ΕΡΤ, η μόνη που πληρώθηκε ήταν η παρουσιάστρια Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη.
> Η καταγγελία έγινε σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια της απεργιακής εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Καλφαγιάννη, κανένας άλλος εργαζόμενος δεν μπόρεσε από εκείνη την ημέρα και μετά να πάρει το μισθό του._
> 
> Alt & <- και κοιτάω ένα άλλο από τα αποτελέσματα, που περιέχει αυτό :
> 
> _Η Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη έκανε πριν από λίγο ένα λακωνικό tweet. "Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ο νόμος. Προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση μερικών" έγραψε η νεαρή παρουσιάστρια και δημοσιογράφος._
> 
> ...


Ψάξε να δεις τι link παρέθεσα πριν. Η μάλλον σου παραθέτω το post. Βγήκε ο πρώην ΠΑΣΟΚος Καλφαγιάννης και νυν τΣΥΡΙΖΑ ο οποίος θα έπρεπε να είναι μέσα να μας πει για τη Σαλαγκούδη. Λέει ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα. Πάει το δούλεμα σύννεφο.

----------


## thiseas.GP

μάγκες,
στο twitter πέφτει πρωτοφανές ξεκατίνιασμα, μιλάμε δεν πάει άλλο
γελοιότητες

----------


## dimitri_ns

[QUOTE=29gk;5102545]Ποιοι θα πουνε ; Τι εννοεις ποιος θα προκυρηξει εκλογες ; Τι εννοεις γιατι ;[/QUOT*E]

Ποιοι θα πούνε*

Οι διοικητές Ελληνες και ξένοι. Δεν αποφασίζει ο Σαμαράς. Τον είχανε στη ναφθαλίνη από το 1993 έως το 2008, οπότε και τον βγάλανε, τον κάνανε Υπουργό Πολιτισμού και τον προετοιμάζανε να κυβερνήσει, αν χρειαζότανε να κυβερνήσει*

ποιος θα προκυρηξει εκλογες*

Εκλογές προκηρύσσονται
1. Στο τέλος τετραετίας, από τις προηγούμενες εκλογές
2. Από τον πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας (είτε ο ίδιος είτε μετά από αίτημα πρωθυπουργού συνήθως ισχυρίζονται "εθνικό λόγο")
3. Αν η κυβέρνηση χάσει την δεδηλωμένη στη βουλή (πρόταση μομφής κλπ)

Και κάποιους δευτερεύοντες λόγους (πχ αν η κυβέρνηση φύγει με ελικόπτερο είναι ευθύνη του προέδρου της δημοκρατίας για εκλογές, αν τον πάρουνε μαζί υπάρχει μια σειρά από τον πρόεδρο της βουλής, ανώτατο δικαστικό κλπ ώστε το κράτος να μην μένει ακέφαλο)

Μόνο έτσι πάμε για εκλογές

Γιατί[/B]

Αυτός που προκηρύσει τις πρόωρες εκλογές το κάνει γιατί κάτι επιδιώκει, κάτι έχει να κερδίσει. Πρέπει εσύ να υποθέσεις τον λόγο

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μήπως να ρίχναμε στο τραπέζι και το βαρύ μας πυροβολικό, Κύρπος, καταθέσεις .... ξέρεις.
> Έχει αρχίσει και ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση


δεν έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει καθόλου
αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά τρομακτικά σενάρια
ο Θεός να μας φυλάει

----------


## WAntilles

> ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε το κανανε?


Δεν το κάνανε.




> αλλα τοτε φωναζες οτι απεργουν συνεχεια.


Αποκλείεται να φώναζα, πολύ απλά, γιατί εδώ και 20 χρόνια, δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση.

Για άλλους κλάδους (ΜΜΜ, φορτηγατζήδες, Ελ.Εν.Κυκλ.) φωνάζω όταν απεργούν.

----------


## 29gk

> Ποιοι θα πουνε ; Τι εννοεις ποιος θα προκυρηξει εκλογες ; Τι εννοεις γιατι ;[/QUOT*E]
> 
> Ποιοι θα πούνε*
> 
> Οι διοικητές Ελληνες και ξένοι. Δεν αποφασίζει ο Σαμαράς. Τον είχανε στη ναφθαλίνη από το 1993 έως το 2008, οπότε και τον βγάλανε, τον κάνανε Υπουργό Πολιτισμού και τον προετοιμάζανε να κυβερνήσει, αν χρειαζότανε να κυβερνήσει*
> 
> ποιος θα προκυρηξει εκλογες*
> 
> Εκλογές προκηρύσσονται
> ...



 Ξανα. Παρε το νημα αποο την αρχη καθως ΔΕΝ το εχεις κανει. Εχουν ειπωθει  και απαντηθει ολα οσα ρωτας. Αν δεν καταλαβαινεις, να παρατηρησω οτι εδω που γραφουμε και διαβαζουμε, ειναι δημοσιο φορουμ ανταλλαγης αποψεων και συστημα αποστολης προσωπικων μηνυματων. Εαν και παλι κανεις τον κοπο και διαβασεις αλλα και παλι δεν καταλαβαινεις, δεν θα μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει καποιος.

----------


## linman

Οι Αστυνομικοί Υπάλληλοι για την ΕΡΤ
«Η Εκτελεστική Γραμματεία της Π.Ο.ΑΣ.Υ. μετά και την χθεσινή απόφαση της Κυβέρνησης να σιγήσει τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, δηλώνει τη συμπαράστασή της και τη στήριξή της στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ», επισημαίνει η Π.Ο.ΑΣ.Υ σε ανακοίνωσή της και συνεχίζει:

«Το ανεπίτρεπτο δεν είναι μόνο οι απολύσεις χιλιάδων εργαζομένων, που βρίσκονται αντιμέτωποι με την απόγνωση και τον τρόμο της ανεργίας, αλλά το πλήγμα που υφίσταται γενικότερα ο δημόσιος τομέας και το δημόσιο αγαθό της ενημέρωσης.

Καλούμε την Κυβέρνηση, την πραγματική εξυγίανση της δημόσιας ραδιοφωνίας και τηλεόρασης να την πραγματοποιήσει με ανοιχτή την ΕΡΤ σε συνεργασία και διάλογο με τους εργαζομένους με μοναδικό στόχο την πληρέστερη ενημέρωση του Πολίτη μακριά από οποιεσδήποτε σκοπιμότητες».

----------


## Spank

Η ερτ οπως λενε θα *ξανα* ανοίξει και θα γίνει πρόσλυψη μεσω ΑΣΕΠ , οσοι λοιπόν εχουν τα πτυχία + τεχνογνωσία + γνώσεις και πραγματικά μπορούν να προσφέρουν ουσιαστικά δεν πρέπει να ανυσηχούν αφου θα ξαναπιάσουν δουλειά, με λιγότερα χρήματα σίγουρα αλλα το ίδιο ισχύει για ολους τους έλληνες δημόσιους και ιδωτικούς δυστηχώς.

Το ερώτημα μου δεν το θέλουμε αυτο θέλουμε να υπάρχουν τα ιδια μέτρα και σταθμά κτλπ οπως παλιά ?

Και ας αναρωτηθούμε γιατι δεν γίνεται τετοιος αναβρασμός κτλπ οταν κλείνουν ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις , αλλη δημόσιοι οργανισμοί , κανάλια κτλπ (βλεπε Alter) και κόσμος έμεινε στον δρόμο χωρις καν να παρει αποζημίωση.

----------


## pts

> *Ανησυχία στις Βρυξέλλες για τις εξελίξεις στην Ελλάδα*


Πληθαίνουν πάντως τα δημοσιεύματα που λένε ότι η άρση του αδιεξόδου θα έρθει (=επιβληθεί) από τις Βρυξέλλες διότι η στάση του Σαμαρά στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ έχει ενοχλήσει έντονα το διοικητήριο της ΕΕ. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να μην ζήσουμε σκηνές δημοψηφίσματος πάλι.




> Απάντηση σε απλά ελληνικά, μπορείς να δόσεις για κάτι που ισχυρίζεσαι, ή ζορίζεσαι. (τους χαρακτηρισμούς για το pc τους αφήνω στην πάντα, μπας και δικαιολογήσεις τα λεγόμενά σου)


Θα απαντήσω εγώ που έχω παρακολουθήσει τα νήματα. Γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να μας σώσει (και αυτός).

----------


## MADx2

> Η ερτ οπως λενε θα *ξανα* ανοίξει και θα γίνει πρόσλυψη μεσω ΑΣΕΠ , οσοι λοιπόν εχουν τα πτυχία + τεχνογνωσία + γνώσεις και πραγματικά μπορούν να προσφέρουν ουσιαστικά δεν πρέπει να ανυσηχούν αφου θα ξαναπιάσουν δουλειά, με λιγότερα χρήματα σίγουρα αλλα το ίδιο ισχύει για ολους τους έλληνες δημόσιους και ιδωτικούς δυστηχώς.
> 
> Το ερώτημα μου δεν το θέλουμε αυτο θέλουμε να υπάρχουν τα ιδια μέτρα και σταθμά κτλπ οπως παλιά ?
> 
> Και ας αναρωτηθούμε γιατι δεν γίνεται τετοιος αναβρασμός κτλπ οταν κλείνουν ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις , αλλη δημόσιοι οργανισμοί , κανάλια κτλπ (βλεπε Alter) και κόσμος έμεινε στον δρόμο χωρις καν να παρει αποζημίωση.


προσληψη μέσω ΑΣΕΠ και λειτουργία σύντομα είναι ασύμβατα πράγματα , στην καλύτερη θα χρειαστούν 4 μήνες για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.
Επίσης η ΕΡΤ δεν επιβαρύνει τον προυπολογισμό ενώ το κράτος επαιρνε και το περισευμα απο το τελος που πληρωναμε .
Τωρα αφού κλείνει θα πρέπει να πληρώσει όλες τις ρήτρες για τα αθλητικά συμβόλαια που είχε τα οποία βεβαία θα πάρουν τα ιδιωτικά κοψοχρονιά και ετσι θα κρατηθούν ζωντανα. Βλεπετε το πληγμα του CHL ήταν μεγαλο για το MEGA πως θα ξεπληρωσει το δανειο των 100εκ?

----------


## psyxakias

> Και ας αναρωτηθούμε γιατι δεν γίνεται τετοιος αναβρασμός κτλπ οταν κλείνουν ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις , αλλη δημόσιοι οργανισμοί , κανάλια κτλπ (βλεπε Alter) και κόσμος έμεινε στον δρόμο χωρις καν να παρει αποζημίωση.


Έχει επανειλημμένα απαντηθεί σε προηγούμενα posts/σελίδες, πχ η δική μου άποψη είναι αυτή.

----------


## OxAp0d0

> Η ερτ οπως λενε θα *ξανα* ανοίξει και θα γίνει πρόσλυψη μεσω ΑΣΕΠ , *οσοι λοιπόν εχουν τα πτυχία + τεχνογνωσία + γνώσεις* και πραγματικά μπορούν να προσφέρουν ουσιαστικά δεν πρέπει να ανυσηχούν αφου θα ξαναπιάσουν δουλειά.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Καλό !

----------


## sdikr

> προσληψη μέσω ΑΣΕΠ και λειτουργία σύντομα είναι ασύμβατα πράγματα , στην καλύτερη θα χρειαστούν 4 μήνες για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.
> Επίσης η ΕΡΤ δεν επιβαρύνει τον προυπολογισμό ενώ το κράτος επαιρνε και το περισευμα απο το τελος που πληρωναμε .
> Τωρα αφού κλείνει θα πρέπει να πληρώσει όλες τις ρήτρες για τα αθλητικά συμβόλαια που είχε τα οποία βεβαία θα πάρουν τα ιδιωτικά κοψοχρονιά και ετσι θα κρατηθούν ζωντανα. Βλεπετε το πληγμα του CHL ήταν μεγαλο για το MEGA πως θα ξεπληρωσει το δανειο των 100εκ?


Το Τέλος που πληρώναμε δηλαδή δεν ήταν λεφτά του κράτους;

----------


## 29gk

> Πληθαίνουν πάντως τα δημοσιεύματα που λένε ότι η άρση του αδιεξόδου θα έρθει (=επιβληθεί) από τις Βρυξέλλες διότι η στάση του Σαμαρά στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ έχει ενοχλήσει έντονα το διοικητήριο της ΕΕ. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να μην ζήσουμε σκηνές δημοψηφίσματος πάλι.


Εσυ μαλλον εχεις ενδειξεις οτι οι εξω μας σωζουν. Με την αγαστη συνεργασια των μεσα οπως και την εξαιρετικη τους διαχειριση. Εγω βεβαια διαφωνω. Πιστευω πως ηδη η κατασταση αρχισε να τους ξεφευγει και να ξεπερνα οσες προβλεψεις ειχαν κανει. Και οι εξω αλλα και ιδιως οι μεσα




> Θα απαντήσω εγώ που έχω παρακολουθήσει τα νήματα. Γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να μας σώσει (και αυτός).


Το καταλαβαινω. Θεωρεις πως θα πρεπει να συνεχισουν να μας σωζουν οι τωρινοι επιτυχημενοι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το Τέλος που πληρώναμε δηλαδή δεν ήταν λεφτά του κράτους;


Οχι sdikr, δεν ήταν λεφτά του κράτους. Ηταν λεφτά των Ελλήνων που ως γνωστό εδώ και χρόνια, δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με το κράτος τους  :Razz:

----------


## Spank

Πρέπει επιτέλους η έλληνας να αναρωτηθεί τι πραγματικά θέλει να γινει.

Να μπαίνουν στο δημόσιο (μιας και για αυτο γίνεται ολη η φασαρία σήμερα) οσοι εχουν τα προσόντα και αξίζουν να ειναι εκει μεσα για να προσφέρουν ουσιαστικά η να παμε στο παλιό βύσμα και απο την πίσω πόρτα που ύσχιει τι θέλει πραγματικά απο την χώρα του ?

Δυστηχώς στις παλίες γενιές ειναι ακομα βαλτωμένα τα μυαλά τους και θέλουν την ελλάδα οπως παλιά και για τα παιδιά των παιδιών τους , η νεα γενιά (τωρινή και επόμενη) πρέπει να βάλει τα θεμέλια για να αλλαξει η ελλάδα και οι επόμενες γενιές να ζήσουν πολύ καλύτερα απο εμας (δεν μιλάω για περισσότερα χρήματα για πλούσιους κτλπ)

Ξέρω οτι ορισμένοι ειναι τοσο φανατικά φορτισμένοι ωστε να μην μπορούν να σκεφτούν λογικά αλλα αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια

----------


## MADx2

> Το Τέλος που πληρώναμε δηλαδή δεν ήταν λεφτά του κράτους;


Το τελος δεν συμπεριλαμβανονταν στον προυπολογισμό , μάλιστα το κράτος τσέπωνε 100εκ απο το τέλος που ήταν ΜΟΝΟ για την ΕΡΤ.
Η ΕΡΤ τα τελευταια 1-2 χρονια δεν επαιρνε λεφτα απο τον προυπολογισμό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι sdikr, δεν ήταν λεφτά του κράτους. Ηταν λεφτά των Ελλήνων που ως γνωστό εδώ και χρόνια, δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με το κράτος τους


Τα λεφτα για την ΔΕΗ είναι λεφτά του κράτους ή για την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία?
Τα λεφτά για τα εισητηρια των συγκοινωνιών?

----------


## linman

> Και ας αναρωτηθούμε γιατι δεν γίνεται τετοιος αναβρασμός κτλπ οταν κλείνουν ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις , αλλη δημόσιοι οργανισμοί , κανάλια κτλπ (βλεπε Alter) και κόσμος έμεινε στον δρόμο χωρις καν να παρει αποζημίωση.


Τι αστεία είναι αυτά . Φορέας πολιτισμού το ALTER?

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Η ερτ οπως λενε θα *ξανα* ανοίξει και θα γίνει πρόσλυψη μεσω ΑΣΕΠ , οσοι λοιπόν εχουν τα πτυχία + τεχνογνωσία + γνώσεις και πραγματικά μπορούν να προσφέρουν ουσιαστικά δεν πρέπει να ανυσηχούν αφου θα ξαναπιάσουν δουλειά, με λιγότερα χρήματα σίγουρα αλλα το ίδιο ισχύει για ολους τους έλληνες δημόσιους και ιδωτικούς δυστηχώς.
> 
> Το ερώτημα μου δεν το θέλουμε αυτο θέλουμε να υπάρχουν τα ιδια μέτρα και σταθμά κτλπ οπως παλιά ?
> 
> Και ας αναρωτηθούμε γιατι δεν γίνεται τετοιος αναβρασμός κτλπ οταν κλείνουν ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις , αλλη δημόσιοι οργανισμοί , κανάλια κτλπ (βλεπε Alter) και κόσμος έμεινε στον δρόμο χωρις καν να παρει αποζημίωση.


θα τους βάλλουν στο ενιαίο μισθολόγιο όπως και το ΜΕΤΡΟ και όλους τους ΔΥ, 580 ευρώ τον μήνα

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Δειτε και εδώ 




> «ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΩΝ
> 
> Βρυξέλλες, 12 Ιουνίου 2013
> 
> Προς τον
> κ. Αντώνη Σαμαρά,
> Πρωθυπουργό της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας,
> Υπόψη κ. Δημήτρη Σταμάτη,
> Υπουργού Επικρατείας,
> ...

----------


## Spank

> Τι αστεία είναι αυτά . Φορέας πολιτισμού το ALTER?


Αναφέρομαι στον κόσμο που δούλευε εκει μέσα και εμεινε στον δρόμο φίλε μου δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι ηταν το Alter.

----------


## Artemius

> Τόσα χρόνια πού ήταν οι υπόλοιποι 2500 της ΕΡΤ;
> 
> Γιατί δεν το κατήγγειλαν αυτό;
> 
> Γιατί δεν βγήκαν να απεργήσουν ποτέ γι' αυτό;



*σε αντιθεση με σενα* νεοφιλελευθερε ανθρωποφαγε του πληκτρολογίου,

κανανε την δουλεια τους με τον φοβο οτι ετσι και μιλησουν (και από που?),για τα φυτευτα σκ*τα του πολιτικου βορβορου πρωην και νυν που ορκιζεσαι στον ονομα τους και τις πρακτικες τους,θα πηγαινανε σπιτι τους με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τροπο.





> Αλλά είπαμε, *στην ελλάδα ο Δ.Υ. δεν κόπτεται να εξυπηρετήσει τον πολίτη*. Αλλά θα βγει αμέσως για απεργία μόλις του κόψουν το επίδομα έγκαιρης προσέλευσης, ή το επίδομα βόλτας σκύλου.



*είσαι άξιος* της χλευης που εισέπραττες,εισπράττεις και θα εισπράτεις απο τα μέλη αυτής της κοινότητας στον αιώνα τον άπαντα της λειτουργείας αυτού του φόρουμ.

προτού παραδώσω την σκυτάλη στο επόμενο μέλος της κοινότητας,απλα θα σε υπενθυμίσω ανθρωποφάγε,

οτι για να λειτουργήσει η συσκευή στην οποία πληκτρολογεις και μεσω αυτής διοχετευεις ολο σου τον φασιστικό πολιτειακό βόρβορο,οπως και τοσες άλλες συσκευες μεχρι να φτάσει αυτός στο παρών board,

καποιοι που "δεν κοπτονται για να σε εξυπηρετησουν",με ιατρικώς αποδεδειγμένη μαθηματική ακρίβεια,*παθαινουν καρκίνο.*

επιπλέον άλλοι που "δεν κοπτονται να σε εξυπηρετησουν" οταν θα πανε να κατασβεσουν μια φωτιά σε ΑΗΣ,φλερταρουν και αυτοι με τον καρκίνο. ενα ευχαριστο διάλλειμα στην ρουτίνα τους να βγάζουν καρβουνιασμένα πτώματα απο διαμερίσματα και να απανθρακωνονται οι ίδιοι από τον "Στρατηγό Άνεμο".

τέλος,κάποτε κάποιοι,που "δεν κοπτονταν να σε εξυπηρετησουν" σε διδαξαν μια επιστήμη και σε έδωσαν εναν Ανώτατο Πανεπιστημιακό Τίτλο Σπουδών.

*αυτά λίγο πολύ,ανθρωποφάγε.*

----------


## Spank

> θα τους βάλλουν στο ενιαίο μισθολόγιο όπως και το ΜΕΤΡΟ και όλους τους ΔΥ, 580 ευρώ τον μήνα


Το ίδιο υσχύει για τους περισσότερους έλληνες δυστηχώς δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ειναι σε αλλο μισθολόγιο αν πραγματικά δεν εχουν τα προσόντα για κατι αλλο

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Πρέπει επιτέλους η έλληνας να αναρωτηθεί τι πραγματικά θέλει να γινει.
> 
> Να μπαίνουν στο δημόσιο (μιας και για αυτο γίνεται ολη η φασαρία σήμερα) οσοι εχουν τα προσόντα και αξίζουν να ειναι εκει μεσα για να προσφέρουν ουσιαστικά η να παμε στο παλιό βύσμα και απο την πίσω πόρτα που ύσχιει τι θέλει πραγματικά απο την χώρα του ?
> 
> Δυστηχώς στις παλίες γενιές ειναι ακομα βαλτωμένα τα μυαλά τους και θέλουν την ελλάδα οπως παλιά και για τα παιδιά των παιδιών τους , η νεα γενιά (τωρινή και επόμενη) πρέπει να βάλει τα θεμέλια για να αλλαξει η ελλάδα και οι επόμενες γενιές να ζήσουν πολύ καλύτερα απο εμας (δεν μιλάω για περισσότερα χρήματα για πλούσιους κτλπ)
> 
> Ξέρω οτι ορισμένοι ειναι τοσο φανατικά φορτισμένοι ωστε να μην μπορούν να σκεφτούν λογικά αλλα αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια


το θέμα δεν είναι τι θέλουμε
έτσι όπως έχει γίνει η κατάσταση δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να διαλέγουμε,
όλα αυτά τα που γίνονταν στο παρελθόν μπορούσαμε να τα κάνουμε γιατί οι ξένοι μας έδιναν χρήματα, δις λεμε!
τώρα δεν μας δίνουν πλέον και πρέπει να ζήσουμε με λιγότερα
αρα δεν έχουμε εναλλακτική λύση, περικοπές και λιτότητα,

----------


## linman

> Αναφέρομαι στον κόσμο που δούλευε εκει μέσα και εμεινε στον δρόμο φίλε μου δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι ηταν το Alter.


Ευτυχώς που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει...Αλλο μαζοο ανδ δε ζοο και άλλο Γιαννης Πετρίδης
Είναι το ίδιο το μέγεθος της ΕΡΤ ;
Η τελευταία συγκινητική πρόβα της χορωδίας της ΕΡΤ - ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/203732

----------


## mpetou

> Δεν το κάνανε.
> 
> 
> 
> Αποκλείεται να φώναζα, πολύ απλά, γιατί εδώ και 20 χρόνια, δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση.
> 
> Για άλλους κλάδους (ΜΜΜ, φορτηγατζήδες, Ελ.Εν.Κυκλ.) φωνάζω όταν απεργούν.


Εσυ δε βλεπεις αλλα βλεπουνε ομως ατομα χαμηλου κριτικου πνευματικου και μορφωτικου επιπεδου τα οποια οταν ψηφιζουνε καθοριζουνε και το δικο σου μελλον.
Οταν αυτα τα ατομα βλεπουνε βαρνινογιαννη μπομπολα κυριακου αλαφουζο που ειναι διαπλεκομενοι με την κρατικη εξουσια και εχουνε τα καναλια
για να περασουνε τα συμφεροντα τους τα οποια ειναι σε αντιθεση με τα δικα σου.
Αμα ιδιωτικοποιησουνε το νερο τη δεη μεσω προπαγανδας απο τα "αναπτυξιακα καναλια" τι θα λες οτι καλα κανουνε και εγω δε βλεπω τηλεοραση.
Πλεον παμε σε εξωτερικη προπαγανδα για να περασουνε ασχημα πραγματα...

Εγω οταν βλεπω mega μπορω να διακρινω την κρυμενη απατη και το ψεμα μεσα στις σκορπιες αληθειες η γιαγια και ο παππους στο χωριο και δεν εχουνε αυτη
την ικανοτητα και ειναι ο στοχος της προπαγανδας.
Το μεγαλυτερο μερος του πλυθησμου δεν εχει κριτικη σκεψη ουτε μπορει να σκευτετε και μπορουνε ποιο εξυπνοι απο αυτον να του φυτευουνε οτι εχουνε συμφερον στο κεφαλι
αυτο πρεπει να φυλαξουμε...

Ο βαρδινογιαννης ο μπομπολας ο κυριακου και ο αλαφουζος δειχνουνε αναπτυξη και ποιοτητα τωρα ... για βαλτε να δειτε..

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το τελος δεν συμπεριλαμβανονταν στον προυπολογισμό , μάλιστα το κράτος τσέπωνε 100εκ απο το τέλος που ήταν ΜΟΝΟ για την ΕΡΤ.
> Η ΕΡΤ τα τελευταια 1-2 χρονια δεν επαιρνε λεφτα απο τον προυπολογισμό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τα λεφτα για την ΔΕΗ είναι λεφτά του κράτους ή για την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία?
> Τα λεφτά για τα εισητηρια των συγκοινωνιών?


ΔΕΗ ,επιλέγω αν θα έχω ή δεν θα έχω
Συγκοινωνίες, επιλέγω αν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ή όχι ( άσχετα αν καλύπτω ελλείματα μέσω φορολογίας)

ΕΡΤ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ?   ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ?

Κάπου τάχεις μπερδέψει με τους προυπολογισμούς, τις υπηρεσίες και τα συναφή

----------


## yiapap

<troll>Φήμες λένε ότι εντός της επόμενη εβδομαδας θα καταργηθούν με πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου η ΕΥΔΑΠ και η ΕΥΑΘ για να ανασυσταθούν το φθινόπωρο.
Έως τότε μπορείτε να πίνετε Perrier...</troll>

- - - Updated - - -




> ΕΡΤ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ?   ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ?


Θα έπρεπε να μπορείς. Ποιός σου επιβάλλει το τέλος; Η Στάη; Ο καμεραμάν; Ο αλεξιπτωτιστής δ/νοντας που αλλάζει κάθε φορά που ο Ερμής είναι ανάδρομος;

----------


## 29gk

> ΔΕΗ ,επιλέγω αν θα έχω ή δεν θα έχω
> Συγκοινωνίες, επιλέγω αν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ή όχι ( άσχετα αν καλύπτω ελλείματα μέσω φορολογίας)
> 
> ΕΡΤ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ?   ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ?
> 
> Κάπου τάχεις μπερδέψει με τους προυπολογισμούς, τις υπηρεσίες και τα συναφή


Μεσω ΕΡΤ πληρωνεις και τις εκπομπες των ιδιωτικων και τους δορυφορους για την ομογενεια και την ενημερωση στα συνορα της χωρας οπου δεν παει κανενας αλλος.

Θα ηταν λοιπον μια συζητηση, ενα θεμα προς διερευνηση αρκει να δηλωνες οτι δεν βλεπεις καθολου τηλεοραση, οτι δεν εχεις συγγενη, γνωστο ή φιλο στο εξωτερικο ή εαν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να ενημερωνεται ελληνικα καποιος στο Σουφλι.

----------


## mpetou

@yiapap ειχα παει καποτε στην αυστρια και δεν ειχανε καθαρο εμφιαλωμενο νερο ειχανε μονο ανθρακουχο και δεν αντεξα πανω απο 2 μερες
και επινα νερο απο τη βρυση του καμπινε... δεν ειναι αστειο αμα το παθεις...

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δειτε και εδώ


ναι ας φέρουν αυτό τα Δισεκατομμύρια τους να μας πληρώσουν, 
αυτά η EBU έπρεπε να τα είχε στείλει στην Μέρκελ και στον Σόιμπλε που τόσα χρόνια μας στράγγισαν.

----------


## aroutis

> Συμφωνω απολυτα και ειμαι απολυτα επιφυλακτικος για την οποια νεα ερτ. Δεν ειναι ομως αυτο λογος για να συνεχιζει το σημερινο 30ετες χαλι.


Το χάλι της ΕΡΤ που προκαλεσαν διοικήσεις που μπηκαν απο τους αυτοκλητους σωτήρες που τώρα βλέπουμε να αλλαλάζουν ως μωρες παρθένες, δεν δικαιολογεί συνταγματικές εκτροπές.

----------


## MADx2

> ΔΕΗ ,επιλέγω αν θα έχω ή δεν θα έχω
> Συγκοινωνίες, επιλέγω αν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ή όχι ( άσχετα αν καλύπτω ελλείματα μέσω φορολογίας)
> 
> ΕΡΤ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ?   ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ?
> 
> Κάπου τάχεις μπερδέψει με τους προυπολογισμούς, τις υπηρεσίες και τα συναφή


Εσυ τα εχεις μπερδεψει , αλλωστε αμα δεν εχεις δεη δεν θα πληρωνεις και ΕΡΤ ποιο το πρόβλημα?
Αν δεν θες να πληρωνεις ΕΥΔΑΠ πιες απο το πηγαδι και εχε βοθρο .

----------


## yiapap

> @yiapap ειχα παει καποτε στην αυστρια και δεν ειχανε καθαρο εμφιαλωμενο νερο ειχανε μονο ανθρακουχο και δεν αντεξα πανω απο 2 μερες
> και επινα νερο απο τη βρυση του καμπινε... δεν ειναι αστειο αμα το παθεις...




Off Topic


		Τις άλλες βρύσες τις είχαν κρύψει; Άσε που... Τι έχει η βρύση του μπάνιου;;; Το ίδιο νερό είναι! :Razz:

----------


## Spank

> Ευτυχώς που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει...Αλλο μαζοο ανδ δε ζοο και άλλο Γιαννης Πετρίδης
> Είναι το ίδιο το μέγεθος της ΕΡΤ ;
> Η τελευταία συγκινητική πρόβα της χορωδίας της ΕΡΤ - ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
> http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/203732


Εσυ αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για μεγέθη κτλπ εγω απλα σου λεω οτι και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που χάσανε την δουλειά τους και στις 2 περιπτώσεις και δεν έγινε ο ίδιος χαμός , και στο post μου αναφέρθηκα και σε αλλους οργανισμούς , ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε κτλπ , αναφέρθηκα στο alter γιατι ηταν πρόσφατο παράδειγμα καναλιού.

----------


## mpetou

τα λεφτα τα φαγανε οι μπατσομπαταχτζηδες και οι νεοδικτατορες τι σχεση η ερτ με αυτους τους απατεωνες.

Αν θελουνε εξυγιανση ας μην ειναι υποκριτες πρεπει να απολυσουνε τους ευατους τους και να τεθουνε στην διαθεση της δικαιοσυνης να δικαστουνε...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μεσω ΕΡΤ πληρωνεις και τις εκπομπες των ιδιωτικων και τους δορυφορους για την ομογενεια και την ενημερωση στα συνορα της χωρας οπου δεν παει κανενας αλλος.
> 
> Θα ηταν λοιπον μια συζητηση, ενα θεμα προς διερευνηση αρκει να δηλωνες οτι δεν βλεπεις καθολου τηλεοραση, οτι δεν εχεις συγγενη, γνωστο ή φιλο στο εξωτερικο ή εαν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να ενημερωνεται ελληνικα καποιος στο Σουφλι.


Στη στάνη δεν έχω ΕΡΤ, έχω όμως ρολόι ΔΕΗ. Ολα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις , όπως και τα ελληνικά σχολεία στο εξωτερικό θάπρεπε να πληρώνονται μέσω φορολογίας

----------


## MADx2

> Εσυ αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για μεγέθη κτλπ εγω απλα σου λεω οτι και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που χάσανε την δουλειά τους και στις 2 περιπτώσεις και δεν έγινε ο ίδιος χαμός , και στο post μου αναφέρθηκα και σε αλλους οργανισμούς , ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε κτλπ , αναφέρθηκα στο alter γιατι ηταν πρόσφατο παράδειγμα καναλιού.


Η ΕΡΤ και η ΕΡΑ εκπέμπουν σε ολη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ , επίσης το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι εκλεισε αλλα και το πως εκλεισε. Στο alter δεν το εκλεισαν μεσα σε μια νυχτα , δεν πηγαν τα ΜΑΤ στους πομπους ουτε να διωξουν τους εργαζόμενους.

----------


## mpetou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τις άλλες βρύσες τις είχαν κρύψει; Άσε που... Τι έχει η βρύση του μπάνιου;;; Το ίδιο νερό είναι!


ειμουνα σε ξενοδοχειο και δεν ειχε αλλη βρυση το δωματιο χοντρη πικρα το ανθρακουχο νερο

----------


## linman

Ευτυχώς που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει...Αλλο μαζοο ανδ δε ζοο και άλλο Γιαννης Πετρίδης
Είναι το ίδιο το μέγεθος της ΕΡΤ ;
Η τελευταία συγκινητική πρόβα της χορωδίας της ΕΡΤ - ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/203732





> Εσυ αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για μεγέθη κτλπ εγω απλα σου λεω οτι και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που χάσανε την δουλειά τους και στις 2 περιπτώσεις και δεν έγινε ο ίδιος χαμός , και στο post μου αναφέρθηκα και σε αλλους οργανισμούς , ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε κτλπ , αναφέρθηκα στο alter γιατι ηταν πρόσφατο παράδειγμα καναλιού.


1.Δεν είναι μια απλή ΑΕ
2 .Εχει χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους
3. Εγινε Πραξικόπημα
4. Βλέπω βλάκες μπροστά μου
5. Την προηγούμενη χούντα την εζησα.Και έπεσε.Δεν θαγλιτώσει και αυτή

----------


## yiapap

> ειμουνα σε ξενοδοχειο και δεν ειχε αλλη βρυση το δωματιο χοντρη πικρα το ανθρακουχο νερο




Off Topic


		Η λύση είναι απλή: Μπύρες!  :Drunk:

----------


## 29gk

> Στη στάνη δεν έχω ΕΡΤ, έχω όμως ρολόι ΔΕΗ. Ολα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις , όπως και τα ελληνικά σχολεία στο εξωτερικό θάπρεπε να πληρώνονται μέσω φορολογίας


Καλα στη στανη εσυ δεν εχεις αρα να μην βλεπει ουτε ο ακριτας στο Σουφλι. Αδιαφορεις, δεν σε νοιαζει και χεστηκες. Σωστα καταλαβα ;

 Τηλεοραση ομως στο διαμερισμα εχεις ; Ιδιωτικα καναλια βλεπεις ; Μουντιαλ, Ολυμπακους, αγωνες και φορμουλα ; Εαν ναι, για αυτο πληρωνεις. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα για φασαρια απο αγνοια.

-------------

Μια που μιλαμε για οικονομικα, προυπολογισμους και τα τοιαυτα. Την παρακατω κυρια ποιος την διορισε ; Γιατι και με ποια αποτελεσματα ; Αναφερθηκε και πιο πριν, αλλα να θυμηθουμε και λιγο πιο παλια τι λεγοταν




> *Ανθή Σαλαγκούδη: η αμφιλεγόμενη δημοσιογράφος με 3.500 ευρώ μισθό*
> *22.12.2012* 
> 
> Μπορεί η Ανθής Σαλαγκούδη να μην έχει ξεκινήσει τις εκπομπές της ακόμα αλλά πληροφορίες από το ραδιομεγαρο της ΕΡΤ αναφέρουν ότι επί τρεις μήνες πληρωνόταν για να κάνει πρόβες!
> 
> Τελικά το τηλεοπτικό της ντεμπούτο στην δημόσια ΕΡΤ το πραγματοποίησε μέσα από την εκπομπή με τον ευφάνταστο τίτλο «136».
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το «Έθνος της Κυριακής» η ταλαντούχας Ανθή, κόρη του πρώην υφυπουργού Γ. Σαλαγκούδη, βρισκόταν επί 90 ημέρες στην ΕΡΤ (από τις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου) *έχοντας προσληφθεί ως Προσωπικό Ειδικών Θέσεων με μισθό 3.500 ευρώ μηνιαίως!*
> 
> ...

----------


## alekan

> Η ΕΡΤ και η ΕΡΑ εκπέμπουν σε ολη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ , *επίσης το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι εκλεισε αλλα και το πως εκλεισε*. Στο alter δεν το εκλεισαν μεσα σε μια νυχτα , δεν πηγαν τα ΜΑΤ στους πομπους ουτε να διωξουν τους εργαζόμενους.


Το έχουμε πει τόσες και τόσες φορές. Αλλά της ψ@λης του το χαβά ο κάθε χαιρέκακος τώραθασαςπωεγω παρτάκιας.

----------


## nfotis

Μιάς και πιάσαμε την ΕΡΤ, να θυμίσω και την ιστορία με το Euronews, που μήνες τώρα η Ελληνική έκδοσή του δεν αναμεταδίδεται από την ΕΡΤ; 

Παρότι η ΕΡΤ είναι μέτοχος (και πληρώνει), δεν το μεταδίδει. Αλλά μετέδιδε κάτι Deutsche Welle, BBC, κτλ.

http://gr.euronews.com/2013/04/15/eu...k-bureaucracy/

Και για όσους κόπτονται υπέρ ΕΡΤ, τους παραπέμπω στο blog του Mauve, ο οποίος ήταν μέσα (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του), άρα κάτι παραπάνω ξέρει από εμάς τους απέξω: http://mauve-gr.blogspot.gr/2010/01/blog-post_19.html και http://mauve-gr.blogspot.gr/2013/06/in-memoriam_12.html

Ν.Φ.

----------


## MADx2

Η Digea μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία εκοψε τον 902 με ποια αρμοδιότητα και εντολή?
ΟΧΙ δεν εχουμε χούντα

----------


## Spank

> Η ΕΡΤ και η ΕΡΑ εκπέμπουν σε ολη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ , επίσης το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι εκλεισε αλλα και το πως εκλεισε. Στο alter δεν το εκλεισαν μεσα σε μια νυχτα , δεν πηγαν τα ΜΑΤ στους πομπους ουτε να διωξουν τους εργαζόμενους.


Συμφωνώ οτι ο τρόπος ηταν πολύ απότομος και απαράδεκτος.

Πιστεύεις ομως εσυ οτι θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί λύση μεσω διαλόγου με ορισμένους βολεμένους με παχηλά συμβόλαια να αποχωρήσουν και να πετάξουν τα συμβόλαια (που και καλα δεν τα πηράζει κανεις) + τα προνόμια τους ?

Αν λοιπον ο διάλογος δεν βγάζει πουθενά γιατι ορισμένοι εχουν μείνει σε παλαιότερα καθεστώτα τι αλλο προτίνεις οτι θα μπορούσε να γίνει

Και ξανα λεω οσοι ειναι άξιοι και εχουν τα πραγματικά προσόντα ας παλέψουν μεσω ασεπ με τους υπόλοιπους εκατομμύρια ανέργους να διεκδηκήσουν μια θέση αξιοκρατικά.

----------


## MADx2

> Συμφωνώ οτι ο τρόπος ηταν πολύ απότομος και απαράδεκτος.
> 
> Πιστεύεις ομως εσυ οτι θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί λύση μεσω διαλόγου με ορισμένους βολεμένους με παχηλά συμβόλαια να αποχωρήσουν και να πετάξουν τα συμβόλαια (που και καλα δεν τα πηράζει κανεις) + τα προνόμια τους ?
> 
> Αν λοιπον ο διάλογος δεν βγάζει πουθενά γιατι ορισμένοι εχουν μείνει σε παλαιότερα καθεστώτα τι αλλο προτίνεις οτι θα μπορούσε να γίνει
> 
> Και ξανα λεω οσοι ειναι άξιοι και εχουν τα πραγματικά προσόντα ας παλέψουν μεσω ασεπ με τους υπόλοιπους εκατομμύρια ανέργους να διεκδηκήσουν μια θέση αξιοκρατικά.


οι βολέμενοι με τα συμβόλαια θα παρουν την υπερβολική αποζημίωση που αυτά ορίζουν και την οποία ορισαν αυτοι που τους βόλεψαν .
Ο Κεδικογλου δεν ήξερε? ποιος υπέγραφε προσλήψεις εξωτερικών συνεργατών.
Και φυσικά αυτά τα ικανα στελεχη θα μετακομίσουν και στην νεα ΕΡΤ με αναλογους μισθούς και αποζημιώσεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλα στη στανη εσυ δεν εχεις αρα να μην βλεπει ουτε ο ακριτας στο Σουφλι. Αδιαφορεις, δεν σε νοιαζει και χεστηκες. Σωστα καταλαβα ;
> 
>  Τηλεοραση ομως στο διαμερισμα εχεις ; Ιδιωτικα καναλια βλεπεις ; Μουντιαλ, Ολυμπακους, αγωνες και φορμουλα ; Εαν ναι, για αυτο πληρωνεις. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα για φασαρια απο αγνοια.


Αναρωτιέμαι, διαβάζεις τα post ή μόνο γράφεις σαν αυτούς που μιλάνε και δεν ακούνε?
Αν διάβασες, λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι για ότι εθνικό (Σουφλί, εξωτερικό κλπ), θα έπρεπε να τα καλύπτει η φορολογία

Ελπίζω να το διαβάσεις, αν όχι δεν πειράζει

Εδώ τελειώνω, δεν συνεχίζω

----------


## mpetou

ο αιμιλιος λιατσος αυτος που ελεγε τις ειδησεις στο πετρουλα αχχχ tv (σταρ) ιδιοκτησιας του βαρδινογιαννη που εκανε τη νοθεια και εβαλε την βαφτισιμια του ολγα κεφαλογιαννη την κορη του μακαριτη υπουργου 
γιαννη κεφαλογιαννη που αγορασε ψηφους ζωνιανων μαστροπων κλεφτων εμπορων οπλων και ναρκωτικων με ανταλαγμα την καλυψη τους (καταδικαστηκε για αυτο) αυτος διορισε την ανθη σαλαγκουδη την κορη του πρων βουλευτη της νεας δημοκρατιας ?


*Ελα ρε καλα τα λεει ο σαμαρας η σαπιλα ειναι βαθια θεσμικα και οικογενιοκρατικα κατοχυρωμενη στην ερτ μονο που η σαπιλα ειναι ο ιδιος και οι υποστηρικτες του..*

----------


## alekan

> Μιάς και πιάσαμε την ΕΡΤ, να θυμίσω και την ιστορία με το Euronews, που μήνες τώρα η Ελληνική έκδοσή του δεν αναμεταδίδεται από την ΕΡΤ; 
> 
> Παρότι η ΕΡΤ είναι μέτοχος (και πληρώνει), δεν το μεταδίδει. Αλλά μετέδιδε κάτι Deutsche Welle, BBC, κτλ.
> 
> http://gr.euronews.com/2013/04/15/eu...k-bureaucracy/
> 
> Και για όσους κόπτονται υπέρ ΕΡΤ, τους παραπέμπω στο blog του Mauve, ο οποίος ήταν μέσα (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του), άρα κάτι παραπάνω ξέρει από εμάς τους απέξω: http://mauve-gr.blogspot.gr/2010/01/blog-post_19.html και http://mauve-gr.blogspot.gr/2013/06/in-memoriam_12.html
> 
> Ν.Φ.


"Μιάς και πιάσαμε την ΕΡΤ"
το ανακάλυψες τελικά,έτσι;

"Και για όσους κόπτονται υπέρ ΕΡΤ"
Διάβασε τον προσαρμοσμένο τίτλο χρήστη που έχω. Μπας και καταλάβεις τι λέμε.
Αλλιώς, απλά είδες φως και μπήκες να μας πεις για χαραμοφάηδες και τους άχρηστους κι εσύ.

----------


## 29gk

> Αναρωτιέμαι, διαβάζεις τα post ή μόνο γράφεις σαν αυτούς που μιλάνε και δεν ακούνε?
> Αν διάβασες, λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι για ότι εθνικό (Σουφλί, εξωτερικό κλπ), θα έπρεπε να τα καλύπτει η φορολογία
> 
> Ελπίζω να το διαβάσεις, αν όχι δεν πειράζει
> 
> Εδώ τελειώνω, δεν συνεχίζω


Δηλαδη λες οτι η φορολογια που πληρωνεις σημερα για την ΕΡΤ μεσω ΔΕΗ, θα πρεπει να φυγει απο τον λογαριασμο και να σου εμφανιστει στο εκκαθαριστικο της φορολογιας σου. Δε λεω, ειναι ενας εκσυγχρονισμος, μια αλλαγη, φερνει εναν αερα αναπτυξης.  Φερνει τα πανω κατω.

----------


## Spank

> οι βολέμενοι με τα συμβόλαια θα παρουν την υπερβολική αποζημίωση που αυτά ορίζουν και την οποία ορισαν αυτοι που τους βόλεψαν .
> Ο Κεδικογλου δεν ήξερε? ποιος υπέγραφε προσλήψεις εξωτερικών συνεργατών.
> Και φυσικά αυτά τα ικανα στελεχη θα μετακομίσουν και στην νεα ΕΡΤ με αναλογους μισθούς και αποζημιώσεις.


Αρα εσυ τι προτίνεις οτι πρέπει η έπρεπε να γίνει ποια ειναι η άποψη σου ?

Πιστεύεις ο διάλογος φτάνει και θα πιάσει τοπο ώστε να αποφευχθούν τετοιες κινήσεις και να φύγουν οι βολεμένοι απο τις θέσεις τους ?

----------


## linman

Ακόμα και οι δεξιοί το λένε

Εκεί οδηγεί η αλαζονία

του

Χρήστου Πασαλάρη

Όταν τα κοινοβουλευτικά καθεστώτα μεταμορφώνονται  ξαφνικά σε αυταρχικά- και μάλιστα υπό τις ευλογίες   ξένης κατοχής-συμβαίνουν δύο τινά: ¨Η σκλαβώνουν τους λαούς για κάμποσα χρόνια ή καταρρέουν απότομα κάτω από λαϊκή κατακραυγή…

Κάπου εκεί εντάσσεται αυτό το αμελέτητο, σπασμωδικό, αυταρχικό και αλαζονικό  κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και μόνον απειρία, «ατζαμοσύνη» και  τυφλή υποταγή στην ξενοκρατία δείχνει.

Δικό μου σχόλιο Να ετοιμάζεται* ο επόμενος.*...........

----------


## pts

> Πρέπει επιτέλους η έλληνας να αναρωτηθεί τι πραγματικά θέλει να γινει.


Ο Έλληνας θέλει:

1. Να αλλάξει ο ΔΤ χωρίς να αλλάξει ο ΔΤ.
2. Να μας χρηματοδοτούν οι χώρες της ΕΕ συνεχώς και χωρίς όρους.
3. Να ισχύει ο νόμος για όλους πλην του εαυτού του των συγγενών και των φίλων του.
4. Να γίνουν εκλογές. Καλύτερος πρωθυπουργός είναι πάντα ο επόμενος. Ακόμα και όταν συμπίπτει να είναι ο ίδιος με τον προηγούμενο που έβριζαν.
5. Να αναλάβουν όλοι τις ευθύνες τους εκτός από τον ίδιο.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα. :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> *Ελα ρε καλα τα λεει ο σαμαρας η σαπιλα ειναι βαθια θεσμικα και οικογενιοκρατικα κατοχυρωμενη στην ερτ μονο που η σαπιλα ειναι ο ιδιος και οι υποστηρικτες του..*


Mπα; Δεν είναι ο τεχνικός των 800€ χωρίς ωράριο, υπερωρία, ΣΚ, αργία;
Πέφτω απο τα σύννεφα.

----------


## MADx2

> Αρα εσυ τι προτίνεις οτι πρέπει η έπρεπε να γίνει ποια ειναι η άποψη σου ?
> 
> Πιστεύεις ο διάλογος φτάνει και θα πιάσει τοπο ώστε να αποφευχθούν τετοιες κινήσεις και να φύγουν οι βολεμένοι απο τις θέσεις τους ?


Μπορουσε καλιστα να διώξει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες - συμβουλους λοιπούς παρατρεχάμενους . Σε οσους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες χρειάζεται αμοιβή όσο των υπαλληλων . Ολες οι εκπομπές να είναι εσωτερική παραγωγή εκτός και αν απαιτειται διαφορετικά . Η ΕΡΤ να μην ελεγχεται απο τον υπουργό αλλά απο διακομματική επιτροπή με ισαξιο αριθμό αντιπροσώπων απο καθε κόμμα. Ετήσιο ελεγχος απο ορκωτούς. Να οδηγούνταν στα δικαστηρια οσοι σπατάλησαν χρήματα.

----------


## Spank

> Ο Έλληνας θέλει:
> 
> 1. Να αλλάξει ο ΔΤ χωρίς να αλλάξει ο ΔΤ.
> 2. Να μας χρηματοδοτούν οι χώρες της ΕΕ συνεχώς και χωρίς όρους.
> 3. Να ισχύει ο νόμος για όλους πλην του εαυτού του των συγγενών και των φίλων του.
> 4. Να γίνουν εκλογές. Καλύτερος πρωθυπουργός είναι πάντα ο επόμενος. Ακόμα και όταν συμπίπτει να είναι ο ίδιος με τον προηγούμενο που έβριζαν.
> 5. Να παραδεχτούν όλοι ότι φταίνε εκτός από αυτόν.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


Με κάλυψες απόλυτα και επειδή δυστηχώς ειναι κόσμος που σκέφτεται ας φέρει στην εξουσία εκείνον που μπορεί να του κανει τα παραπάνω ωστε να ζήσει το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του σας βασιλιάς χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται για τα παιδιά του.

----------


## MADx2

> Ο Έλληνας θέλει:
> 
> 1. Να αλλάξει ο ΔΤ χωρίς να αλλάξει ο ΔΤ.
> 2. Να μας χρηματοδοτούν οι χώρες της ΕΕ συνεχώς και χωρίς όρους.
> 3. Να ισχύει ο νόμος για όλους πλην του εαυτού του των συγγενών και των φίλων του.
> 4. Να γίνουν εκλογές. Καλύτερος πρωθυπουργός είναι πάντα ο επόμενος. Ακόμα και όταν συμπίπτει να είναι ο ίδιος με τον προηγούμενο που έβριζαν.
> 5. Να αναλάβουν όλοι τις ευθύνες τους εκτός από τον ίδιο.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


Εδω κάνεις λάθος δεν θέλει αυτά ο Ελληνας αλλά οι υπάρχοντες Έλληνες πολιτικοί και μόνο αυτοί

----------


## yiapap

> Μπορουσε καλιστα να διώξει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες - συμβουλους λοιπούς παρατρεχάμενους . Σε οσους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες χρειάζεται αμοιβή όσο των υπαλληλων . Ολες οι εκπομπές να είναι εσωτερική παραγωγή εκτός και αν απαιτειται διαφορετικά . Η ΕΡΤ να μην ελεγχεται απο τον υπουργό αλλά απο διακομματική επιτροπή με ισαξιο αριθμό αντιπροσώπων απο καθε κόμμα. Ετήσιο ελεγχος απο ορκωτούς. Να οδηγούνταν στα δικαστηρια οσοι σπατάλησαν χρήματα.


Μην ανησυχείς. Θα γίνουν όλα αυτά στη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Αύριο- μεθαύριο που θα ανοίξει αξιοκρατικά.

----------


## linman

ΣΤΕΛΕΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ...
Πρωτοβουλία για την εκτόνωση της κατάστασης που έχει προκληθεί μετά την απόφαση να μπει λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ και την εξεύρεση άμεσα λύσης ώστε η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση να εκπέμψει και πάλι κανονικά, με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος...
για τους 2.656 εργαζόμενους, αναλαμβάνει η EBU.

----------


## alekan

> Μην ανησυχείς. Θα γίνουν όλα αυτά στη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Αύριο- μεθαύριο που θα ανοίξει αξιοκρατικά.



Μέσω ΑΣΕΠ-fast track

----------


## mpetou

Οσοι εχουνε σελιδες μπορουνε να βαλουνε το κωδικα για να δειχνουνε νετ



```
<iframe frameborder="0" height="340" scrolling="no" src="http://livemanager.eurovision.edgesuite.net/ert/index.html?tag=aHR0cDovL2xpdmVtYW5hZ2VyLmV1cm92aXNpb24uZWRnZXN1aXRlLm5ldC9lYnUveG1sL2VydC54bWw7MTE2NzE%3D" width="480">
```

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Η Digea μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία εκοψε τον 902 με ποια αρμοδιότητα και εντολή?
> ΟΧΙ δεν εχουμε χούντα


γιατί ο 902 έκανε αναμετάδοση το σήμα της ΕΡΤ και αυτό απαγορεύεται σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση που έχει υπογράψει ο 902 με την Digea,
ο 902 έχει δικαίωμα να εκπέμπει το δικό του το σήμα όχι να κάνει αναμεταδόσεις,
και αυτό δεν είναι Χούντα, είναι παραβίαση συμβολαίου από τον 902

----------


## MADx2

> γιατί ο 902 έκανε αναμετάδοση το σήμα της ΕΡΤ και αυτό απαγορεύεται σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση που έχει υπογράψει ο 902 με την Digea,
> ο 902 έχει δικαίωμα να εκπέμπει το δικό του το σήμα όχι να κάνει αναμεταδόσεις,
> και αυτό δεν είναι Χούντα, είναι παραβίαση συμβολαίου από τον 902


Μπα μη μου πεις οτι εχεις και το συμβόλαιο μπροστά σου.
Ε . ρε τελικά το κόμμα δίνει καλή γραμμή , ο Σίμος σε ενημέρωσε?

Εγω λεω να κοψουνε και την μεταδοση της EBU , παράνομοι και αυτοί.....

----------


## Archon

και το ζοομ κανει αναμεταδοση της ερτ. αυτο δεν ειναι το ιδιο?
γιατι βλεπω οτι το 902 το πολεμανε συνεχεια ενω το ζοομ μια χαρα εκπεμπει

----------


## OnAl3rt

H True Τeam δουλεύει σκληρά...

----------


## linman

Μέσα ενημέρωσης γνωστών επιχειρηματιών αλλά και νυν και πρώην στελέχη της ΟΝΝΕΔ και της ΝΔ πίσω από το κύμα λασπολογίας για «πλιάτσικο» στο ραδιομέγαρο.

Στην πρώτη γραμμή βρέθηκε  το site “Παραπολιτικά” του εφοπλιστή Βαγγέλη Μαρινάκη ο οποίος έχει κατηγορηθεί στο παρελθόν ότι αναλαμβάνει τις “βρώμικες” επικοινωνιακές δουλειές του Μαξίμου.

Ακόμη και πρώην βουλευτές της ΝΔ όπως ο Στάθης Σαραφόπουλος από τη Δράμα βρέθηκαν στην πρώτη γραμμή της παραπληροφόρησης με μηνύματα που ανέβαζαν στο twitter και σε προσωπικές τους ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## MADx2

> Μέσα ενημέρωσης γνωστών επιχειρηματιών αλλά και νυν και πρώην στελέχη της ΟΝΝΕΔ και της ΝΔ πίσω από το κύμα λασπολογίας για «πλιάτσικο» στο ραδιομέγαρο.
> 
> Στην πρώτη γραμμή βρέθηκε  το site “Παραπολιτικά” του εφοπλιστή Βαγγέλη Μαρινάκη ο οποίος έχει κατηγορηθεί στο παρελθόν ότι αναλαμβάνει τις “βρώμικες” επικοινωνιακές δουλειές του Μαξίμου.


Ε, αφού εχουμε απεργία σε MEGA - ΣΚΑΙ καποιος πρεπει να κανει την δουλειά

----------


## patch

> Οσοι εχουνε σελιδες μπορουνε να βαλουνε το κωδικα για να δειχνουνε νετ
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <iframe frameborder="0" height="340" scrolling="no" src="http://livemanager.eurovision.edgesuite.net/ert/index.html?tag=aHR0cDovL2xpdmVtYW5hZ2VyLmV1cm92aXNpb24uZWRnZXN1aXRlLm5ldC9lYnUveG1sL2VydC54bWw7MTE2NzE%3D" width="480">
> ```


η να μην το κάνουν άλλοι πλέων γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι απλά μεγαλώνουν το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει ήδη στο stream  :Wink:

----------


## MADx2

Παράνομη μετάδοση , τι εγινε δεν εκοψαν ακομα τις σχετικές συνδέσεις στο διαδίκτυο?
Αυτοί δεν κάνουν παράβαση του συμβολαίο με τον πάροχο τους  :Razz:

----------


## ifaigios

> Παράνομη μετάδοση , τι εγινε δεν εκοψαν ακομα τις σχετικές συνδέσεις στο διαδίκτυο?
> Αυτοί δεν κάνουν παράβαση του συμβολαίο με τον πάροχο τους


Το Ραδιομέγαρο δεν έχει Ίντερνετ από χθες, η μετάδοση γίνεται δορυφορικά μέσω της EBU από τα βαν που βρίσκονται στο προαύλιο.

----------


## MADx2

> Το Ραδιομέγαρο δεν έχει Ίντερνετ από χθες, η μετάδοση γίνεται δορυφορικά μέσω της EBU από τα βαν που βρίσκονται στο προαύλιο.


Εννοω αυτούς που streamaroun , κανονικά πρέπει να μπλοκάρουμε και τον δορυφόρο.
Περιμενε ψαχνει ο thiseas τα συμβόλαια , θα μας ενημερώσει για το κυρώσεις προβλέπονται.

----------


## linman

* Στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο θα συζητηθεί το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ*


Την απόφαση αυτή έλαβε η διάσκεψη των προέδρων των πολιτικών ομάδων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίο. Την απόφαση αυτή έλαβε η διάσκεψη των προέδρων των πολιτικών ομάδων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίο.

Η αιφνίδια απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να βάλει λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ και οι αντιδράσεις που έχουν προκληθεί, θα βρεθούν στο επίκεντρο ειδικής συνεδρίασης της Ολομέλειας του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, που αναμένεται να πραγματοποιηθεί μέσα στον Ιούλιο.   

Την απόφαση αυτή έλαβε η διάσκεψη των προέδρων των πολιτικών ομάδων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, μετά από παρέμβαση που έκανε ο ευρωβουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Νίκος Χουντής στην ευρωομάδα της Αριστεράς.

Την πρόταση για εγγραφή του θέματος για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ στην Ολομέλεια του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου διατύπωσε στη διάσκεψη των προέδρων η πρόεδρος της ευρωομάδας της Αριστεράς Γκάμπι Ζίμερ και έγινε δεκτή.

Ο ευρωβουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, σε συνεργασία με άλλους ευρωβουλευτές διαφόρων εθνικοτήτων, μεταξύ των οποίων και ο διευθυντής της γαλλικής εφημερίδας L’Humanite και πρόεδρος της Ένωσης για την Πολυφωνία του Τύπου, Patrick LeHyaric, ανέλαβαν να προετοιμάσουν το πλαίσιο προφορικής ερώτησης, η οποία καθορίζει και το περιεχόμενο της συζήτησης στην επόμενη Ολομέλεια του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου.

----------


## patch

> Παράνομη μετάδοση , τι εγινε δεν εκοψαν ακομα τις σχετικές συνδέσεις στο διαδίκτυο?
> Αυτοί δεν κάνουν παράβαση του συμβολαίο με τον πάροχο τους


ο δενδιας έχει στείλει κλούβα να το τακτοποιήσει με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες 
μέχρι τότε

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μπα μη μου πεις οτι εχεις και το συμβόλαιο μπροστά σου.
> Ε . ρε τελικά το κόμμα δίνει καλή γραμμή , ο Σίμος σε ενημέρωσε?
> 
> Εγω λεω να κοψουνε και την μεταδοση της EBU , παράνομοι και αυτοί.....



μπράβο είσαι πολύ έξυπνος και το κατάλαβες

- - - Updated - - -




> * Στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο θα συζητηθεί το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ*
> 
> 
> Την απόφαση αυτή έλαβε η διάσκεψη των προέδρων των πολιτικών ομάδων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίο. Την απόφαση αυτή έλαβε η διάσκεψη των προέδρων των πολιτικών ομάδων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίο.
> 
> Η αιφνίδια απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να βάλει λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ και οι αντιδράσεις που έχουν προκληθεί, θα βρεθούν στο επίκεντρο ειδικής συνεδρίασης της Ολομέλειας του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, *που αναμένεται να πραγματοποιηθεί μέσα στον Ιούλιο*.   
> 
> Την απόφαση αυτή έλαβε η διάσκεψη των προέδρων των πολιτικών ομάδων του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου, μετά από παρέμβαση που έκανε ο ευρωβουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Νίκος Χουντής στην ευρωομάδα της Αριστεράς.
> 
> ...


έτσι μπράβο να ξεσηκωθούν όλοι εναντίων της Μερκελ,


μέχρι τον Ιούλιο θα έχει αρχίσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ

----------


## DVader

> Η ΕΡΤ και η ΕΡΑ εκπέμπουν σε ολη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ , επίσης το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το ότι εκλεισε αλλα και το πως εκλεισε. Στο alter δεν το εκλεισαν μεσα σε μια νυχτα , δεν πηγαν τα ΜΑΤ στους πομπους ουτε να διωξουν τους εργαζόμενους.




Στον alter απλά δεν τους πλήρωσε...το αφεντικό..Δεν το ίδιο πράγμα με εδώ ! Αν δεν τους πλήρωνε θα κάναμε απεργίες και μάλιστα με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα πιστεύω όπως έγινε και τώρα .....

Οι εργαζόμενοι το κλείσανε στην ουσία ....με επίσχεση εργασίας ...

----------


## MADx2

> έτσι μπράβο να ξεσηκωθούν όλοι εναντίων της Μερκελ,


Εμπλέξες τα αφεντικά νομίζω , δεν εκλεισε η Μερκελ την ΕΡΤ ο υφιστάμενος της το εκανε

----------


## yiapap

*Επειδή κυκλοφορούν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ δημοσκοπήσεις στο Διαδικτυο επιπέδου "θέλετε να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ τώρα, να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ αύριο ή έχει δίκιο η κυβέρνηση που την έκλεισε ήδη" προσθεσα δημοσκόπηση, που πιστέυω να είναι ισορροπημένη. Σχόλαι για τις επιλογές ευπροσδεκτα.*

- - - Updated - - -




> έτσι μπράβο να ξεσηκωθούν όλοι εναντίων της Μερκελ,
> 
> 
> μέχρι τον Ιούλιο θα έχει αρχίσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ


1. Ο Αντώνης λέγεται Σαμαράς νομίζω. Η Μέρκελ είναι από άλλο κράτος. Που ακόμη έχει δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση.
2. Μέχρι τον Ιούλιο ΔΕΝ θα έχει αρχίσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ. Αν έχει αρχίσει σημαίνει ότι ΟΛΟΙ θα έχουν μπει από το παράθυρο και θα γίνει το μπάχαλο της γης. Στοιχηματάκι από τώρα;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Εμπλέξες τα αφεντικά νομίζω , δεν εκλεισε η Μερκελ την ΕΡΤ ο υφιστάμενος της το εκανε


ποιός είναι υφιστάμενος της Μερκελ;

----------


## alekan

> *Επειδή κυκλοφορούν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ δημοσκοπήσεις στο Διαδικτυο επιπέδου "θέλετε να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ τώρα, να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ αύριο ή έχει δίκιο η κυβέρνηση που την έκλεισε ήδη" προσθεσα δημοσκόπηση, που πιστέυω να είναι ισορροπημένη. Σχόλαι για τις επιλογές ευπροσδεκτα.*


ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΩ τη δημοσκόπησή σας, είναι κατευθυνόμενη κι εσυ, yiapap, *είσαι τελικά κουλτουροαριστερός*.

Οι ΣΩΣΤΕΣ δημοσκοπήσεις είναι κάπως έτσι:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> 1. Ο Αντώνης λέγεται Σαμαράς νομίζω. Η Μέρκελ είναι από άλλο κράτος. Που ακόμη έχει δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση.
> ;


ναι αλλά η Μερκελ φταίει γιατί δεν μας δίνει πια τα Δις για να μπορούμε να είμαστε στο άνετο,
δεν έχει λεφτά το κράτος να μας διορίσει όλους να ξυνόμαστε,
αρα ποιος φταίει; η Μερκελ

----------


## patch

> *Επειδή κυκλοφορούν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ δημοσκοπήσεις στο Διαδικτυο επιπέδου "θέλετε να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ τώρα, να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ αύριο ή έχει δίκιο η κυβέρνηση που την έκλεισε ήδη" προσθεσα δημοσκόπηση, που πιστέυω να είναι ισορροπημένη. Σχόλαι για τις επιλογές ευπροσδεκτα.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 1. Ο Αντώνης λέγεται Σαμαράς νομίζω. Η Μέρκελ είναι από άλλο κράτος. Που ακόμη έχει δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση.
> 2. Μέχρι τον Ιούλιο ΔΕΝ θα έχει αρχίσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ. Αν έχει αρχίσει σημαίνει ότι ΟΛΟΙ θα έχουν μπει από το παράθυρο και θα γίνει το μπάχαλο της γης. Στοιχηματάκι από τώρα;


μην βάζεις στοίχημα με τον thiseas, ο ανθρώπας είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά

----------


## thiseas.GP

> ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΩ τη δημοσκόπησή σας, είναι κατευθυνόμενη κι εσυ, yiapap, *είσαι τελικά κουλτουροαριστερός*.
> 
> Οι ΣΩΣΤΕΣ δημοσκοπήσεις είναι κάπως έτσι:


οι σωστές δημοσκοπήσεις είναι αυτές που προβλέπουν το τι θα γίνει
όλες οι άλλες είναι φαντασιοπληξία

----------


## MADx2

> ποιός είναι υφιστάμενος της Μερκελ;


Ο Σαμαράς , αφού πέρνει εντολές απο την Τροικα?

----------


## esquellot

Η ΕΡΤ δεν έπερεπε να κλείσει αλλά να γίνει μια εξυγίανση. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτοί που εξέθρεψαν αυτά τα φαινόμενα δεν είναι ικανοί να κάνουν το σωστό. Θα έδιωχναν τον απλό εργαζόμενο με τον πενιχρό μισθό και θα έμεναν τα κομματόσκυλα με τις παχυλές αμοιβές. 
Πάντως το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι μόνο η αρχή. Θα ακολουθήσουν χειρότερα για όλους τους εργαζόμενους αν δεν υπάρξει αντίδραση.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> μην βάζεις στοίχημα με τον thiseas, ο ανθρώπας είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά


γιατί ρε φιλαράκο, δεν έχω δίκιο;
γιατί στα 80ς και 90ς και 2000ς ήμασταν μέλι γάλα;;
γιατί μας έδιναν λεφτά και ζούσαμε στο άνετο
τώρα η Μερκελ μας τα έκοψε και ζοριζόμαστε
αρα ποιος φταίει;

----------


## yiapap

> ναι αλλά η Μερκελ φταίει γιατί δεν μας δίνει πια τα Δις για να μπορούμε να είμαστε στο άνετο,
> δεν έχει λεφτά το κράτος να μας διορίσει όλους να ξυνόμαστε,
> αρα ποιος φταίει; η Μερκελ


Δε θέλω να είμαστε στο άνετο. Ούτε να ξύνομαι. Πολύ ατυχής η επίκληση της Γερμανίδας Καγκελαρίου σε σχόλια για τη διαμαρτυρία των Ευρωβουλευτών για τις αποφάσεις της συγκυβέρνησης Σαμαζέλου (και του άλλου πως τον λένε να δεις, αυτόν με τις κόκκινες γραμμές)

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ο Σαμαράς , αφού πέρνει εντολές απο την Τροικα?


παίρνει και λεφτάκια όμως;
άρα έχει υποχρεώσεις
αν δεν θέλεις υποχρεώσεις μην τα παίρνεις και γίνε Μοζαμβίκη

----------


## MADx2

> παίρνει και λεφτάκια όμως;
> άρα έχει υποχρεώσεις
> αν δεν θέλεις υποχρεώσεις μην τα παίρνεις και γίνε Μοζαμβίκη


Ας ξεχρεωσει πρωτα η Γερμανια τα χρωστουμενα.....

----------


## yiapap

> παίρνει και λεφτάκια όμως;
> άρα έχει υποχρεώσεις
> αν δεν θέλεις υποχρεώσεις μην τα παίρνεις και γίνε Μοζαμβίκη


Δεν υπήρχε καμιά υποχρέωση να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ. Το δήλωσε ο Ρεν.

----------


## linman

μέχρι τον Ιούλιο θα έχει αρχίσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ 
Και που το ξέρεις θησέα ? εκεί εργάζεσαι ?  

Στην Ελλάδα έρχεται σήμερα ο πρόεδρος της EBU (Ευρωπαϊκή Ραδιοτηλεοπτική Ένωση), Jean-Paul Philippot,

προκειμένου να συμπαρασταθεί στους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ.

Πηγή: http://www.gossip-tv.gr/showbiz/stor...#ixzz2W6Ow8MnF

----------


## MADx2

> Δεν υπήρχε καμιά υποχρέωση να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ. Το δήλωσε ο Ρεν.


Γιατί μας χαλάς την σούπα , αφού ο Σίμος έδωσε το στίγμα μας αναγκασαν.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ας ξεχρεωσει πρωτα η Γερμανια τα χρωστουμενα.....


α μπράβο, αρα έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου,
να δώσει η Μέρκελ λεφτά, άσχετα αν είναι αποζημιώσεις ή πακέτα για να μπορέσουμε να ξυνόμαστε άνετα για μερικά ακόμα χρόνια μέχρι να τελειώσουν και αυτά

----------


## Ronin

> Η ερτ οπως λενε θα *ξανα* ανοίξει και θα γίνει πρόσλυψη μεσω ΑΣΕΠ , οσοι λοιπόν εχουν τα πτυχία + τεχνογνωσία + γνώσεις


+ είναι από τη Μεσσηνία
 :Razz:

----------


## pts

> * Στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο θα συζητηθεί το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ*


Όσο πάντως περνάει η ώρα έχω όλο και περισσότερο την εντύπωση ότι είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να κατεβάσουν οι Γερμανοί τα σώβρακα του Αντωνάκη. Ξεκινήσανε από το διπλωματικό "δεν το ζητήσαμε εμείς" και προχωράνε ακάθεκτοι προς το "βάλτε σε λειτουργία τους πομπούς μην σας κόψουμε τον κ@".

----------


## linman

Αρχίζουν να τον αποδομούν και οι φίλοι

Ανδρουλάκης: «Έλεγα ότι θα την κάνει τη μ@λ@κί@ ο Σαμαράς»

----------


## dpdt1

μεταδιδεται τωρα.. :

ιδιωτης με βαν που πηγαινε για να παρει πλανα απο ερτ, οδηγηθηκε στη γαδα, απο το σταυρο αγ. παρασκευης ... για εξακριβωση στοιχειων.. wtf? 

θα χε συμβολαιο με τη Digea φαινεται και αυτος...  :Whistle:

----------


## patch

> + είναι από τη Μεσσηνία


έχω έμπιστες πληροφορίες ότι η νεριτ θα εκπέμπει απο #kalamata_space

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δεν υπήρχε καμιά υποχρέωση να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ. Το δήλωσε ο Ρεν.


σε 3 μήνες θα ξανανοίξει έτσι δεν ειπες;
μιλας σαν να έκλεισε για πάντα

----------


## dpdt1

η ερτ εκλεισε για παντα, 
η κρατικη νεριτ (αφου προβλεπεται να εχει υπουργους σαν εποπτες....) θα ανοιξει συντομα λεει ο γνωστος κωλοτουμπας κεδικογλου.

----------


## linman

Φτύνουν τον Σαμαρά και άλλοι  <φίλοι> του 

Τα επιχειρήματα του Αντώνη Σαμαρά ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε επειδή γινόταν όργιο σπατάλης και είχε υπεράριθμο προσωπικό, έρχεται να καταρρίψει το γερμανικό περιοδικό "Speigel", υποστηρίζοντας μάλιστα ότι οι κρατικοί σταθμοί της Γερμανίας, ARD και ZDF, θα πρέπει να αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς …αποφυγή για τη νέα ΕΡΤ.

----------


## thiseas.GP

Η κομισιόν σιγοντάρει τον Σαμαρά

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/664560

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/664992

----------


## yiapap

> σε 3 μήνες θα ξανανοίξει έτσι δεν ειπες;
> μιλας σαν να έκλεισε για πάντα


Εγώ; Ο Σίμος το είπε. Κι εγώ πιστεύω Σίμο.
Εγώ είπα "Αν ακολουθηθεί διαδικασία ΑΣΕΠ θα ΕΚΠΛΑΓΩ αν ανοίξει Σεπτέμβριο- Οκτώβριο"

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=517721

----------


## yiapap

> Η κομισιόν σιγοντάρει τον Σαμαρά
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/664560
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/664992


Πως τον σιγοντάρει; Λέγοντας ότι ήταν καθαρά δική του απόφαση και δεν έχει σχέση με αυτή;
_Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δεν επεδίωξε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ούτε όμως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση την εντολή της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης για τη διαχείριση του δημόσιου τομέα, αναφέρει η Κομισιόν σε ανακοίνωσή της για το θέμα της ΕΡΤ._
Πάλι καλά που τον σιγοντάρει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όσο πάντως περνάει η ώρα έχω όλο και περισσότερο την εντύπωση ότι είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να κατεβάσουν οι Γερμανοί τα σώβρακα του Αντωνάκη. Ξεκινήσανε από το διπλωματικό "δεν το ζητήσαμε εμείς" και προχωράνε ακάθεκτοι προς το "βάλτε σε λειτουργία τους πομπούς μην σας κόψουμε τον κ@".


Τι να λειτουργήσουν? Με το που κόψανε το σήμα, μπήκαν μέσα οι γύφτοι (μιλάω για τους original, μή μπερδευτείτε) και πήραν τους πομπούς.

----------


## ifaigios

> http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=517721


Μιλάμε για την πρώτη (σοβαρή) διαδήλωση από την επιβολή του μνημονίουχούντας που δεν πνίγηκε στα χημικά.

----------


## aroutis

> ΔΕΗ ,επιλέγω αν θα έχω ή δεν θα έχω
> Συγκοινωνίες, επιλέγω αν θα χρησιμοποιήσω ή όχι ( άσχετα αν καλύπτω ελλείματα μέσω φορολογίας)
> 
> ΕΡΤ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ?   ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙΣ?
> 
> Κάπου τάχεις μπερδέψει με τους προυπολογισμούς, τις υπηρεσίες και τα συναφή


Οπως δεν επιλέγεις αν θα έχεις συγκοινωνίες (τις πληρώνεις μέσω φορολογίας)
Οπως δεν επιλέγεις αν θα έχεις στρατό (τον πληρώνεις μέσω φορολογίας)

κλπ κλπ

Ετσι δεν επιλέγεις αν θα έχεις δημόσια τηλεόραση. 

Φυσικά μπορεις να μεταναστεύσεις  :Smile:

----------


## kasadi

και κάτι σχετικό με την τεχνολογία
ιδιώτης πρόλαβε και κατοχύρωσε πρώτος το domain nerit.gr ( γιατί άραγε  :Whistle:  )


πηγή : http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...215211&catid=3

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Πως τον σιγοντάρει; Λέγοντας ότι ήταν καθαρά δική του απόφαση και δεν έχει σχέση με αυτή;
> Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δεν επεδίωξε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, *ούτε όμως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση* την *εντολή της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης για τη διαχείριση του δημόσιου τομέα*, αναφέρει η Κομισιόν σε ανακοίνωσή της για το θέμα της ΕΡΤ.
> Πάλι καλά που τον σιγοντάρει...


*ούτε όμως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση*

- - - Updated - - -




> και κάτι σχετικό με την τεχνολογία
> ιδιώτης πρόλαβε και κατοχύρωσε πρώτος το domain nerit.gr ( γιατί άραγε  )
> 
> 
> πηγή : http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...215211&catid=3


άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι το nerit δεν θα ισχύσει

----------


## dpdt1

> Τι να λειτουργήσουν? Με το που κόψανε το σήμα, μπήκαν μέσα οι γύφτοι (μιλάω για τους original, μή μπερδευτείτε) και πήραν τους πομπούς.


αυτο το ξερεις σιγουρα?

εργαζομενοι σε αλλα κτιρια της ερτ, δε μπορουσαν να παρουν ουτε τα προσωπικα τους πραγματα, αποκλεισμενοι απο αστυνομια μπροστα σε σφραγισμενα κτιρια, και λες οτι η περιουσια που η κυβερνηση δεσμευτηκε οτι θα διαφυλαξει, εμεινε απροστατευτη? 
γιατι εγω ακουσα οτι τα ιδιωτικα καναλια (αυτα που λειτουργουν χωρις αδεια..) θα κανουν προσφορες για το αρχειο, για τα μηχανηματα κοκ.. 
κοψοχρονια βεβαια..

- - - Updated - - -




> άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι το nerit δεν θα ισχύσει


το domain μπορει μεσω των κρατικων δικαστηριων να το παρει πισω.. εχει ξαναγινει στο παρελθον..

----------


## yiapap

> *ούτε όμως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση*


Mα προφανώς βρε Θησέα! Εδώ λέει ότι δεν θέτει την απόφαση υπό αμφισβήτηση κι εσύ γράφεις για Μέρκελ! Σκέψου αν αμφισβητούσε τι θα γραφόταν!!!!
Αυτό όμως έχει διαφορά και από το "σιγοντάρει" (=σύμφωνεί και υποστηρίζει την πράξη), όπως και με τις αστειότητες από το κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο περί "υποχρέωσης".

----------


## linman

Φτύσιμο στον Σαμαρά από παντού
Από την πλευρά του, ο γενικός γραμματέας του Οργανισμού Μέσων Ενημέρωσης Νοτιανατολικής Ευρώπης, 'Ολιβερ Βούγιοβιτς, καταγγέλοντας την κυβερνητική απόφαση ως «ένα σαφές βήμα κατά της δημοκρατίας και της ελευθερίας των ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα», καλεί «τον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, να κάνει χρήση της εξουσίας του και να ανακαλέσει την απόφαση» και ταυτόχρονα ζητά «από τους θεσμούς της ΕΕ στις Βρυξέλλες να αντιδράσουν επειγόντως σε αυτό το ανησυχητικό βήμα στο οποίο προέβη η Αθήνα».

----------


## alekan

> *ούτε όμως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση*


Δικαίωση θησέα για μία ακόμη φορά. Γιατί είναι γνωστό, πως όταν δεν αμφισβητείς κάποιον, τον σιγοντάρεις.

Στο έχω ξαναπεί, σε πιστεύουμε και σε στηρίζουμε.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Επέστρεψε κανονικά η ΕΡΤ World

----------


## dpdt1

ανοιξε κιολας : http://www.nerit.gr/  :Very Happy:

----------


## ifaigios

Εντελώς κυνικό σχόλιο που διάβασα στο Twitter:




> Τελικά ο μόνος τρόπος να ξεσηκώσεις τον Έλληνα είναι να του κλείσεις την τηλεόραση.

----------


## yiapap

> ανοιξε κιολας : http://www.nerit.gr/


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Respekt: 

Kι επειδή μπορεί κάποιοι να μην το προλάβουν...

----------


## vgiozo

> Πως τον σιγοντάρει; Λέγοντας ότι ήταν καθαρά δική του απόφαση και δεν έχει σχέση με αυτή;
> _Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δεν επεδίωξε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ούτε όμως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση την εντολή της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης για τη διαχείριση του δημόσιου τομέα, αναφέρει η Κομισιόν σε ανακοίνωσή της για το θέμα της ΕΡΤ._
> Πάλι καλά που τον σιγοντάρει...


Δεν ξέρω αν σιγοντάρει, τουλάχιστον όχι απολύτως ρητά, αλλά προσφέρει ξεκάθαρη κάλυψη αναγνωρίζοντας τη δικαιοδοσία της κυβέρνησης να οργανώνει τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση όπως αυτή κρίνει και δηλώνοντας ικανοποιημένη από την δήλωση της ελλ.κυβέρνησης πως εργάζεται για τη συγκρότηση ενός νέου δημόσιου φορέα ραδιοτηλεόρασης...
Είπε ακόμη οτι οι αποφάσεις που λαμβάνει η κυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να ιδωθούν στα συμφραζόμενα της προσπάθειάς της να μεταρρυθμίσει τον δημόσιο τομεα και να τον κάνει πιο αποτελεσματικό...(υποτίθεται δλδ ότι αυτό γίνεται με τη ΝΕΡΙΤ)
Και παρόλαυτά δηλώνει ότι δεν υπήρχε κάποιο ειδικο σχέδιο που είχε συζητηθεί με την επιτροπή για την ΕΡΤ.
Και λέει επιπλέον ότι η διαδικασία επικύρωσης της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου εξασφαλίζει τη δημοκρατία, συνεπώς δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα από την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να κλείσει τη δημόσια ριαδιοτηλεόραση

Θέλει η αποτέτοια να κρυφτεί κι η χαρά δεν την αφήνει δλδ.

----------


## linman

Ο Πύρρος Δήμας για την ΕΡΤ
Οταν ήμουν μικρός στη Χειμάρα, τα βράδια δεν πήγαινα να κοιμηθώ αν δεν έβλεπα την παρουσιάστρια της ΕΡΤ να μου λέει " Καληνύχτα " και να ακούσω τον Εθνικό Υμνο. Μπορεί για κάποιους να είναι μελό, για εμένα όμως αυτές είναι οι πιο δυνατές εικόνες της παιδικής και εφηβικής μου ηλικίας. Η ΕΡΤ έδινε σαρκα και οστά στην εικόνα της Ελλάδας που είχα μέσα στη φαντασία μου. Εδινε σχήμα στα αχνά φωτάκια που έβλεπα με λαχτάρα να αχνοφέγγουν στην απέναντι από τη Χειμάρα ,

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Δε θα του βγεί του Αντωνάκη.Αρχίζει και φαίνεται

----------


## ifaigios

> ανοιξε κιολας : http://www.nerit.gr/


Epic!  :Worthy:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Επέστρεψε κανονικά η ΕΡΤ World


που το βλέπεις;

----------


## lou.nick

> Kι επειδή μπορεί κάποιοι να μην το προλάβουν...


Got a problem?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zillion

Φοβάται ο Γεωργιάδης, εκ μέρους του συστήματος, πως η ΕΡΤ θα γίνει σαν το πειρατικό του ALTER. Εύχομαι ο φόβος του να γίνει πραγματικότητα.

----------


## vgiozo

Το domain δυστυχώς είναι κλειστό... :Razz:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δεν ξέρω αν σιγοντάρει, τουλάχιστον όχι απολύτως ρητά, αλλά προσφέρει ξεκάθαρη κάλυψη αναγνωρίζοντας τη δικαιοδοσία της κυβέρνησης να οργανώνει τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση όπως αυτή κρίνει και δηλώνοντας ικανοποιημένη από την δήλωση της ελλ.κυβέρνησης πως εργάζεται για τη συγκρότηση ενός νέου δημόσιου φορέα ραδιοτηλεόρασης...
> Είπε ακόμη οτι οι αποφάσεις που λαμβάνει η κυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να ιδωθούν στα συμφραζόμενα της προσπάθειάς της να μεταρρυθμίσει τον δημόσιο τομεα και να τον κάνει πιο αποτελεσματικό...(υποτίθεται δλδ ότι αυτό γίνεται με τη ΝΕΡΙΤ)
> Και παρόλαυτά δηλώνει ότι δεν υπήρχε κάποιο ειδικο σχέδιο που είχε συζητηθεί με την επιτροπή για την ΕΡΤ.
> Και λέει επιπλέον ότι η διαδικασία επικύρωσης της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου εξασφαλίζει τη δημοκρατία, συνεπώς δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα από την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να κλείσει τη δημόσια ριαδιοτηλεόραση
> 
> Θέλει η αποτέτοια να κρυφτεί κι η χαρά δεν την αφήνει δλδ.


ακριβώς

----------


## yiapap

> Φοβάται ο Γεωργιάδης, εκ μέρους του συστήματος, πως η ΕΡΤ θα γίνει σαν το πειρατικό του ALTER. Εύχομαι ο φόβος του να γίνει πραγματικότητα.


Όχι μόνο να γίνει έτσι... Να καλέσουν όλους τους απολυμένους με στοιχεία διαφθοράς στο δημόσιο να τα δώσουν στους δημοσιογράφους τους. Έτσι κι έτσι κάθονται... Ας κάνουν κάποιες διασταυρώσεις και μετά ΟΛΑ στη φόρα (όχι μόνο τα του οίκου τους).
Εκεί να δεις φόβο!!!

----------


## pts

Αν θέλετε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα δείτε τι γράφει το παπαγαλάκι της Γερμανικής κυβέρνησης Spiegel και σταματήστε να ασχολείστε με τις παλιές ανακοινώσεις της commission. Οι εξελίξεις είναι ραγδαίες και το χτες είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από το σήμερα.




> Τι να λειτουργήσουν? Με το που κόψανε το σήμα, μπήκαν μέσα οι γύφτοι (μιλάω για τους original, μή μπερδευτείτε) και πήραν τους πομπούς.


Να δεις για πότε θα τους ξαναβάλουν στην θέση τους (οι μη original) μόλις θα αρχίσει το κράξιμο του Σόιμπλε και της Μέρκελ.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ξέρω αν σιγοντάρει, τουλάχιστον όχι απολύτως ρητά, αλλά προσφέρει ξεκάθαρη κάλυψη αναγνωρίζοντας τη δικαιοδοσία της κυβέρνησης να οργανώνει τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση όπως αυτή κρίνει και δηλώνοντας ικανοποιημένη από την δήλωση της ελλ.κυβέρνησης πως εργάζεται για τη συγκρότηση ενός νέου δημόσιου φορέα ραδιοτηλεόρασης...
> Είπε ακόμη οτι οι αποφάσεις που λαμβάνει η κυβέρνηση θα πρέπει να ιδωθούν στα συμφραζόμενα της προσπάθειάς της να μεταρρυθμίσει τον δημόσιο τομεα και να τον κάνει πιο αποτελεσματικό...(υποτίθεται δλδ ότι αυτό γίνεται με τη ΝΕΡΙΤ)
> Και παρόλαυτά δηλώνει ότι δεν υπήρχε κάποιο ειδικο σχέδιο που είχε συζητηθεί με την επιτροπή για την ΕΡΤ.
> Και λέει επιπλέον ότι η διαδικασία επικύρωσης της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου εξασφαλίζει τη δημοκρατία, συνεπώς δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα από την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να κλείσει τη δημόσια ριαδιοτηλεόραση
> 
> Θέλει η αποτέτοια να κρυφτεί κι η χαρά δεν την αφήνει δλδ.


To Bloomberg φαίνεται να διαφωνεί με την ερμηνεία σου:
EU’s Rehn Says Greece Decided to Shut ERT in ‘Full Autonomy’
By Jonathan Stearns - Jun 12, 2013 1:09 PM GMT+0300
*The European Commission sought to distance itself from Greece’s decision to shut down its public broadcaster,* saying the government in Athens acted in “full autonomy.” 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...autonomy-.html
Φυσικά και η Κομισιόν θέλει να στηρίξει τον Σαμαρά στη δεδομένη στιγμή. Παρόλαυτα η δήλωσή της είναι δήλωση αποστασιοποίησης και όχι υποστήριξης. Κι αυτό το βλέπεις ανάμεσα από τις γραμμές 


Off Topic


		Yπάρχει ελπίζω το "between the lines" στα Ελληνικά ε;, Μη βγω σαν το "για την καταγραφή"  :Laughing: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Αν θέλετε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα δείτε τι γράφει το παπαγαλάκι της Γερμανικής κυβέρνησης Spiegel και σταματήστε να ασχολείστε με τις παλιές ανακοινώσεις της commission. Οι εξελίξεις είναι ραγδαίες και το χτες είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από το σήμερα.


Tίποτε;  :What..?: 
http://www.spiegel.de/international/

----------


## mpetou

> Kι επειδή μπορεί κάποιοι να μην το προλάβουν...


AN η ΕΕΤΤ κοψει το domain μιλαμε για 100% παρανομια γιατι δεν εχει trademark το κρατος στο nerit 
*και ισχυει ο νομος του first come first serve ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΕΤΤ ?*

----------


## linman

Το Θέατρο Τέχνης Κάρολος Κουν και οι συντελεστές της παράστασης «Ο Κύκλος» συμμετέχουν στο πλευρό του Συνδέσμου Ελλήνων Ηθοποιών (ΣΕΗ) στην σημερινή απεργιακή κινητοποίηση της ΓΣΕΕ προς στήριξη των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.

Έτσι για τον λόγο αυτό η παράσταση σήμερα Πέμπτη 13 Ιουνίου 2013 δεν θα δοθεί και θα πραγματοποιηθεί την προσεχή Δευτέρα 17 Ιουνίου στις 21.00. Η διασκευή και σκηνοθεσία της παράστασης είναι του γνωστού ηθοποιού Γιώργου Καραμίχου, ο οποίος και πρωταγωνιστεί μαζί με τις Μαρλέν Σαΐτη, Κατερίνα Γεωργίου, Βιργινία Κυπριώτη, Βασιλική Σύρμα.

----------


## yiapap

> AN η ΕΕΤΤ κοψει το domain μιλαμε για 100% παρανομια γιατι δεν εχει trademark το κρατος στο nerit 
> *και ισχυει ο νομος του first come first serve ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΕΤΤ ?*


Τι θες τώρα να'ουμ; να κλείσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ με μια πράξη; Δυό υπογραφούλες είναι!

----------


## linman

Αντωνάκι να έχεις κοντά το ελικόπτερο 

Με άρθρο του στην γαλλική εφημερίδα Liberation o γάλλος φιλόσοφος Etienne Balibar τοποθετείται κατά του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ

Το κείμενο με τίτλο ''Όχι στην επιστροφή της δικτατορίας στην Ελλάδα'' τονίζει ότι τη στιγμή που οι απαιτήσεις της τρόικας και οι πολιτικές που  έχουν επιβάλλει οι ''δανειστές'' μας, οδηγούν τη χώρα στην ύφεση και την καταστροφή, αποφασίστηκε από την κυβέρνηση το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

Το δημοσίευμα με σκληρά λόγια καταδικάζει την κίνηση αυτή της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης και κυρίως τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έγινε, και κάνει λόγο για ''επιστροφή της δικτατορίας και μεθόδων που θυμίζουν πραξικόπημα''

Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/media-agb/sto...#ixzz2W6epUMml

----------


## vgiozo

> To Bloomberg φαίνεται να διαφωνεί με την ερμηνεία σου:
> EU’s Rehn Says Greece Decided to Shut ERT in ‘Full Autonomy’
> By Jonathan Stearns - Jun 12, 2013 1:09 PM GMT+0300
> *The European Commission sought to distance itself from Greece’s decision to shut down its public broadcaster,* saying the government in Athens acted in “full autonomy.” 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...autonomy-.html
> Φυσικά και η Κομισιόν θέλει να στηρίξει τον Σαμαρά στη δεδομένη στιγμή. Παρόλαυτα η δήλωσή της είναι δήλωση αποστασιοποίησης και όχι υποστήριξης. Κι αυτό το βλέπεις ανάμεσα από τις γραμμές 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη του Μπαγί ολόκληρη και σαφώς απέφυγε η Επιτροπή να στηρίξει άμεσα την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης, αλλά της προσφέρει κάθε κάλυψη έμμεσα...μη αναγνωρίζοντας πρόβλημα δημοκρατικής νομιμότητας με τη διαδικασία και το ίδιο το κλείσιμο του δημόσιου φορέα, και προτρέποντας την ανάγνωση της ενέργειας αυτής στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειας μεταρρύθμισης...
Καθαρή έμμεση στήριξη φυλάγοντας τα νώτα της από πυρά για παρέμβασή της - με τις μνημονιακές επιβολές - σε βάρος της δημοκρατίας στη χώρα...

*εδώ έφτασε να πει (γύρω στα 16:50 λεπτά) ότι είναι στη δικαιοδοσία της εθνικής κυβέρνησης να αποφασίσει πώς θα οργανώσει την υπηρεσία δημοσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, αλλά δήλωσε "άγνοια" για την υποχρέωση/αναγκαιότητα της ύπαρξης και λειτουργίας δημόσιου σταθμού/οντότητας ραδιοτηλεοπτικής!*
Πώς συνδυάζονται αυτά τα δύο τώρα μάλλον είναι νομικίστικο θέμα...

θέλει η πουτάνα να κρυφτεί κι η χαρά δεν την αφήνει, λέμε

----------


## patch

για να μην έχετε απορία πως θα καθαρίσει η ερτ
http://www.enikos.gr/politics/152293...s_ths_ERT.html

δώστε πίσω τη μπηλιω  :ROFL:  

nerit είναι down αλλά πολλά  :Respekt: 
δλδ ούτε το domain δεν είχαν κλείσει αλλά θα το κάνουν από μηδέν στον αέρα σε 3 μήνες  :ROFL:

----------


## mpetou

> Τι θες τώρα να'ουμ; να κλείσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ με μια πράξη; Δυό υπογραφούλες είναι!


σιγα μην ειναι 2 υπογραφες 1 τηλεφωνο ειναι σε μπανανιες ενα τηλεφωνο στον υπαλληλο να βαλει τις υπογραφες.

*ΕΕΤΤ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ DOMAINS nerit.gr νεριτ.gr* *και* *νέριτ.gr ?*

Κυριε Σαμαρά ποσα θα δώσεις απο τα λεφτα του λαου να τα αγοράσεις απο τους domainers ?
ή θα τα κλεψεις ?

----------


## 29gk

> Tίποτε; 
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/


Και ομως κατι λεει




> *Spiegel: Τα γερμανικά ARD και ZDF καταρρίπτουν τον μύθο της «σπάταλης» ΕΡΤ*
> 
> Η ιστοσελίδα του περιοδικού Spiegel συστήνει στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση να μην χρησιμοποιήσει ως πρότυπο λειτουργίας της νέας ΕΡΤ τους δημόσιους ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς φορείς της Γερμανίας. Καταρρίπτει μάλιστα τις αιτιάσεις περί σπατάλης και υπεράριθμου προσωπικού που οδήγησαν σε κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, αντιπαραθέτοντας στοιχεία για γερμανικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς με πολύ πιο διογκωμένους προϋπολογισμούς.
> 
> Γιαυτό και το άρθρο του γερμανού δημοσιογράφου Φλόριαν Ντίκμαν που αναφέρεται στη διακοπή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ φέρει τον τίτλο «Γιατί δεν κάνουν το ARD και το ZDF για πρότυπα».
> 
> Ο Ντίκμαν αναρωτιέται πόσο ακριβά είναι τα δημόσια ραδιοτηλεοπτικά δίκτυα στη Γερμανία και στην Ελλάδα και τι προσφέρουν στους πολίτες των δύο χωρών και προχωρά σε μία σύγκριση κόστους μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αυτήν, το συνολικό κόστος των δημόσιων ραδιοτηλεοπτικών φορέων της Γερμανίας, δηλαδή των καναλιών ARD και ZDF και του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού Deutschlandfunk, θα ανέλθει το τρέχον έτος σε 8,7 δισ. ευρώ. Το συγκεκριμένο ποσόν αναλογεί σε 109 ευρώ ανά κάτοικο Γερμανίας, ενώ η κατά κεφαλή επιβάρυνση στην Ελλάδα από την ΕΡΤ είναι «μόνον» 26 ευρώ. Ακόμη και αν συνυπολογιστεί ότι το μέσο εισόδημα στην Ελλάδα είναι περίπου το μισό σε σχέση με τη Γερμανία, κοστίζουν τα δημόσια γερμανικά Μέσα Ενημέρωσης τα διπλάσια σε σχέση με τα ελληνικά.
> ...

----------


## linman

Παρτε δημοκρατία αντωνάκη 
 Στη ΓΑΔΑ προσήχθησαν τρεις εργαζόμενοι, μέλη ιδιωτικού συνεργείου εξωτερικών μεταδόσεων, για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που μετέδωσε η ΕΡΤ αλλά και από καταγγελία του προέδρου των οπερατέρ της ΕΡΤ κ. Α. Σιμιτζί, το συνεργείο εξωτερικών μεταδόσεων μετέβαινε στο μέγαρο της ΕΡΤ για να βοηθήσει στην μετάδοση όταν αστυνομικοί τους σταμάτησαν για έλεγχο στη λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος.

Αυτήν την ώρα οι τρεις εργαζόμενοι βρίσκονται στη ΓΑΔΑ για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων.

Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/koinwnia/stor...#ixzz2W6h4AdL5

----------


## sdikr

> σιγα μην ειναι 2 υπογραφες 1 τηλεφωνο ειναι σε μπανανιες ενα τηλεφωνο στον υπαλληλο να βαλει τις υπογραφες.
> 
> *ΕΕΤΤ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ DOMAINS nerit.gr νεριτ.gr* *και* *νέριτ.gr ?*
> 
> Κυριε Σαμαρά ποσα θα δώσει απο τα λεφτα του λαου να τα αγοράσεις απο τους domainers ?


Δεν έχει τόσο σχέση με το θέμα η ΕΕΤΤ εδω,  αλλά νομικά έχουν το δικαίωμα (η νεα νεριτ) να χτυπήσουν την αίτηση του nerit εφόσον έγινε εχθές ή σήμερα

----------


## ifaigios

http://troktiko.eu/2013/06/to-nerit-idi-ston-aera/

----------


## dpdt1

θα βγαλει ενα νομο και θα το παρει.. συνταγματικα παντα   :Very Happy:

----------


## MADx2

> σιγα μην ειναι 2 υπογραφες 1 τηλεφωνο ειναι σε μπανανιες ενα τηλεφωνο στον υπαλληλο να βαλει τις υπογραφες.
> 
> *ΕΕΤΤ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ DOMAINS nerit.gr νεριτ.gr* *και* *νέριτ.gr ?*
> 
> Κυριε Σαμαρά ποσα θα δώσεις απο τα λεφτα του λαου να τα αγοράσεις απο τους domainers ?
> ή θα τα κλεψεις ?


θα τα παρουμε γιατι τα συμβολαια αλλα λενε :ROFL:

----------


## mpetou

> Δεν έχει τόσο σχέση με το θέμα η ΕΕΤΤ εδω,  αλλά νομικά έχουν το δικαίωμα (η νεα νεριτ) να χτυπήσουν την αίτηση του nerit εφόσον έγινε εχθές ή σήμερα


τσου δεν εχουνε δικαιωμα γιατι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει trademark nerit δεν ειναι γεωγραφικη περιοχη κτλπ και ισχυει το first come first serve
Αν τα παρουνε μιλαμε για κλοπη

----------


## yiapap

> nerit είναι down αλλά πολλά 
> δλδ ούτε το domain δεν είχαν κλείσει αλλά θα το κάνουν από μηδέν στον αέρα σε 3 μήνες


It's just you. http://nerit.gr is up.   :Razz:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> για να μην έχετε απορία πως θα καθαρίσει η ερτ
> http://www.enikos.gr/politics/152293...s_ths_ERT.html


Όπως το λες. Δεν μιλάμε για εκκαθάριση αλλά για κανονικό "καθάρισμα".

----------


## dpdt1

> It's just you. http://nerit.gr is up.


τρωει κατι 500ρια ανα στιγμες.. αλλα δουλευει γενικα.

----------


## sdikr

> τσου δεν εχουνε δικαιωμα γιατι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει trademark nerit δεν ειναι γεωγραφικη περιοχη κτλπ και ισχυει το first come first serve
> Αν τα παρουνε μιλαμε για κλοπη


έχεις διαβάσει τους όρους που αποδέχεσαι όταν κάνεις αίτηση για ενα domain;
Αν όχι διάβασε τους σε παρακαλώ, μπορούν άνετα να επικαλεστούν δόλο, ακόμα  μην ξεχνάς πως η αίτηση δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα αποδεχτή αλλά είναι στην περίοδό χάριτος μέχρι την ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ.
Ενα απλό,  δεν έχουν δικαίωμα σε org, net  αν δεν είναι οργανισμός ή δίκτυο

----------


## yiapap

> τσου δεν εχουνε δικαιωμα γιατι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει trademark nerit δεν ειναι γεωγραφικη περιοχη κτλπ και ισχυει το first come first serve
> Αν τα παρουνε μιλαμε για κλοπη


Δεν ονοματίζεται στο σχέδιο νόμου που κατατέθηκε χθες;

----------


## mpetou

τα 500αρια τα τρωει γιατι δεν εχουνε ρυθμισει σωστα στον nginx και εχει μεγαλη επισκεψιμοτητα

----------


## thiseas.GP

χαχαχαχα 
γελάω με την αφέλεια κάποιων

η ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει όνομα,
είναι υπό εκκαθάριση και όταν με το καλό τελειώσει η εκκαθάριση θα αρχίσουν οι προσλήψεις

nerit my ass

----------


## ESP1982

Off Topic





> τσου δεν εχουνε δικαιωμα γιατι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει trademark nerit δεν ειναι γεωγραφικη περιοχη κτλπ και ισχυει το first come first serve
> Αν τα παρουνε μιλαμε για κλοπη


Φυσικά, θα γίνει όπως τα λες ακριβώς. Όπως και πριν από κάποιο καιρό με το whatsup.gr  :Whistle:  (αν θυμάμαι φυσικά σωστά  :Embarassed: )

----------


## mpetou

> Δεν ονοματίζεται στο σχέδιο νόμου που κατατέθηκε χθες;


και να ονοματιζετε πρεπει το ονομα της εταιριας να εχει trademark σε αυτο το ονομα και το nerit δεν ειναι registered trademark (κατοχυρομενο εμπορικο σημα)
αρα ακυρο το επιχειρημα για να κλεισεις trademark θελει μια διαδικασια δεν βγανει με υπουργικη αποφαση νομοθετικου περιεχομενου.

Οι domainers το εχουνε παρει νομιμοτατα αν τους παρουνε θα το εχουνε παρει παρανομα...

----------


## patch

τωρα ανοιξε και εδω  :What..?:

----------


## yiapap

> και να ονοματιζετε πρεπει το ονομα της εταιριας να εχει trademark σε αυτο το ονομα και το nerit δεν ειναι trademark
> αρα ακυρο το επιχειρημα για να κλεισεις trademark θελει μια διαδικασια δεν βγανει με υπουργικη αποφαση νομοθετικου περιεχομενου


Όχι αν το έχεις κατωχυρώσει με δόλο. Αλλά τέσπα, το παράδειγμα του whatsup.gr είναι πολύ κάλο. Και στην τελική... εδώ με 2 τζίφρες κλείσανε όλη τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση συμπεριλαμβανομένων των site της. Στο νέο domain λες να σκαλώσουν;

----------


## patch

> χαχαχαχα 
> γελάω με την αφέλεια κάποιων
> 
> η ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει όνομα,
> είναι υπό εκκαθάριση και όταν με το καλό τελειώσει η εκκαθάριση θα αρχίσουν οι προσλήψεις
> 
> nerit my ass


με  ίδια ΑΦΜ προφανώς ε ;

----------


## thiseas.GP

Ψάχνουν και για άλλους αιφνίδιους "θανάτους" ΔΕΚΟ
Πέμπτη, 13 Ιουνίου 2013 - 02:08

Της Δήμητρας Καδδά

«Το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ δεν καλύπτει τον μνημονιακό στόχο των 2.000 απολύσεων έως τέλος Ιουνίου, θα πρέπει να γίνουν και άλλες κινήσεις» ανέφερε κοινοτική πηγή που έχει παρακολουθήσει την διαπραγμάτευση των τελευταίων μηνών, προαναγγέλλοντας ουσιαστικά νέους αιφνίδιους «θανάτους» ΔΕΚΟ.

Εξηγεί ότι Κομισιόν (σημ. αυτή μετρά κυρίως τον στόχο καθώς ήταν ορόσημο της δόσης του Μαΐου) υπολογίζει τις «καθαρές» απολύσεις, οι οποίες δεν είναι 2.700 όσοι οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ αλλά περίπου 1.400 όσες οι θέσεις που «χάνονται» οριστικά.  Έτσι απομένουν και άλλες κινήσεις που πρέπει να  ανακοινωθούν άμεσα ώστε να ολοκληρωθούν οι διαδικασίες απόλυσης πριν αλλάξει ο μήνας...

Πληροφορίες από κυβερνητικά στελέχη κάνουν λόγο για αναζήτηση μεγάλων ΔΕΚΟ που δεν έχουν κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα, φωτογραφίζοντας αμυντικούς αλλά και κατασκευαστικούς φορείς. «Οι διαστάσεις που έχει πάρει το θέμα της ΕΡΤ είναι τέτοιες που δύσκολα θα προχωρήσει το σχέδιο άμεσα» αναφέρουν πάντως αρμόδιες πηγές. Εξηγούν παράλληλα ότι στόχος της πρότασης για εντυπωσιακές κινήσεις είναι αφενός να μπορέσουν να γίνουν μέσα στον Ιούνιο και αφετέρου να δοθεί το μήνυμα στα «λουκέτα» και συγχωνεύσεις μικρότερων φορέων που ακολουθούν ότι δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο αντίδρασης...

Η παρανόηση με τους στόχους του μνημονίου

Οι ίδιοι κοινοτικοί κύκλοι κάνουν λόγο για μία  «παρανόηση» της κυβέρνησης στους υπολογισμούς εφεδρείας- απολύσεων, η οποία οδήγησε και στην απόφαση - σοκ των προηγούμενων 24ωρων: ο όρος της τρόικας που περιλαμβάνεται στο μνημόνιο είναι διπλός και «αθροιστικός»:  25.000 εφεδρείες κάποιες εκ των οποίων θα οδηγήσουν σε «αποχωρήσεις» και επιπλέον 15.000 υποχρεωτικές αποχωρήσεις το 2013- 2013. Δηλαδή το σύνολο 40.000 εργαζόμενοι που θα επηρεαστούν...

Υπάρχει όμως και ένα άλλο «μπέρδεμα». Αυτό των μνημονιακών στόχων που περιλαμβάνονται  τόσο στο παράρτημα του Μνημονίου όσο και στο δισέλιδο εγκριτικό κείμενο του EuroWorkingGroup για την δόση του Μαΐου: η απόλυση 2.000 εργαζόμενων έχει χρονικό ορίζοντα το τέλος του τρίτου τριμήνου (και άλλες 2.000 στο τέλος του έτους). Ωστόσο κοινοτικοί κύκλοι αντίκρουσαν σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ότι σε άλλο σημείο της συμφωνίας υπάρχει αναφορά για Ιούνιο η οποία και υπερτερεί...

*Επίσης, στην επιστολή που έστειλε στις 26 Απριλίου  η  Κυβέρνηση  προς την  Κομισιόν δεσμεύεται για συνολικά 15.000 απολύσεις αλλά και για ολοκλήρωση αξιολόγησης 650.000 υπαλλήλων έως το τέλος του έτους και για κινητικότητα 12.500 ατόμων έως το τέλος Ιουνίου.   Οι ελληνικές αρχές αναφέρουν ότι  εντοπίστηκαν πάνω από 13.000 θέσεις που πρέπει να καταργηθούν  το  2015 σε σύγκριση με το 2012. Το 70% από αυτές θα  πρέπει να επιτευχθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2013 και  το 85% μέχρι το τέλος του 2014. Λένε και ότι εντόπισαν  περίπου 19.000 εργαζομένους σε διάφορα υπουργεία και οργανισμούς, από τους  οποίους η κυβέρνηση δηλώνει στην ΕΕ ότι θα τοποθετηθούν τουλάχιστον 12.500 άτομα σε κινητικότητα μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου του 2013.*

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1815801

----------


## trd64

> Ναι, ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο καλύτερο αποτελεσμα εχουν βγαλει τωρα που παιζουν "ελεύθεροι".


Τόσο καλοί δημοσιογράφοι που δεν πήραν "είδηση" ότι τους έκλειναν και το έμαθαν από τις ειδήσεις.
Σχεδόν σε όλα τα άλλα έχουν δίκαιο.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> με  ίδια ΑΦΜ προφανώς ε ;


λεπτομέρειες

----------


## linman

Όταν ο Δημήτρης Χορν διάβαζε λογοτεχνία για την ΕΡΤ (Βίντεο) 

http://parousiazw.gr.php53-7.ord1-1....o#.Ubnbp84vBpg

Στην <<νέα>> θα διαβάζουν Νότης Σφακιανάκης και Κατίδης

----------


## nostra_fora

Τοσο οργανωμενη η κυβερνηση οσο αφορα το νεο νομοσχεδιο και δεν εκανε register καν το domain name;
τι λες ρε παιδι μου....βεβαια μπορει να ηθελε να παρει το ner-it.gr ή το nerti.gr προς τιμην της παλιας ερτ.

----------


## mpetou

> Όχι αν το έχεις κατωχυρώσει με δόλο. Αλλά τέσπα, το παράδειγμα του whatsup.gr είναι πολύ κάλο. Και στην τελική... εδώ με 2 τζίφρες κλείσανε όλη τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση συμπεριλαμβανομένων των site της. Στο νέο domain λες να σκαλώσουν;


Συγνωμη δολος ειναι επιχειριματικοτητα που διατυμπανιζει ο σαμαρας και η παρεα του? Οι domainers κανανε επιχειριματικη κινηση κατα τα νεα προτυπα.
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι δολος ειναι η νεα πραγματικοτητα της αναπτυξης

----------


## yiapap

> χαχαχαχα 
> γελάω με την αφέλεια κάποιων
> 
> η ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει όνομα,
> είναι υπό εκκαθάριση και όταν με το καλό τελειώσει η εκκαθάριση θα αρχίσουν οι προσλήψεις
> 
> nerit my ass


Πράγματι η αφελεια ορισμένων είναι για γέλια.
Άρα πρωωωτα θα γίνει η εκκαθάριση, μετάαα θα γίνουν οι προσλήψεις και τελικά...



> μέχρι τον Ιούλιο θα έχει αρχίσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ





> σε λίγες μέρες όλα θα έχουν τελειώσει, ειδικά όταν θα προσληφούν και πολλοί από αυτούς στην ΝΕΡΙΤ


Τώρα αποφάσισες ότι δεν θα λέγεται καν ΝΕΡΙΤ!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Σίμο εσύ;

----------


## Archon

βεβαια το ι στο ονομα ειναι ιντερνετ που σημαινει ξενη λεξη. θα μπορουσαν να εβαζαν διαδικτυο και να λεγοταν νερδτ οποτε και nerdt.gr !

----------


## emeliss

Το θέμα δεν είναι το όνομα, το ΑΦΜ, το domain. Ακόμα και οι απολύσεις 2.656 εργαζομένων είναι δευτερεύων στην υπόθεση.

Το θέμα είναι ότι ότι ο πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας δείχνει το αληθινό πολίτευμα που υπάρχει και κάνει επίδειξη της δύναμης του (πολιτεύματος). Τουλάχιστον έπιασαν τόπο τα πρόσφατα σεμινάρια στην Κίνα.

----------


## maik

Ηθελα να γραψω πολλα για το θεμα και ειδικα για τους υποστηρικτες του πραξικοπηματος. Ομως θα παραθεσω απλα τα λογια του Γιαννη Κοτσιρα

"Στο δρόμο ακόμη 3.000 άνθρωποι. Τέλος τα μεροκάματα για ακόμη 3.000 οικογένειες.
Λες πως σε ενοχλούσε που πλήρωνες 4€ το μήνα την ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό σου επειδή δεν την έβλεπες. Οπότε καλύτερα να την κλείσουν.
Για να το διευρύνω λίγο αυτό.
Κι εγώ δεν πήγα ποτέ στην Κάρπαθο αλλά τους δρόμους και από δικά μου χρήματα τους έκαναν. Να μην τους έκαναν λοιπόν αφού δεν τους είδα και ίσως να μην τους δω ποτέ.
Και το νερό που πίνει το παιδί σου στο δημόσιο σχολείο να το κόψουν.
Πληρώνεται και από μένα αλλά εγώ δεν έχω παιδί να πίνει από αυτό.
Γιατί να το πληρώνω λοιπόν;

Και τον Στρατό; Τον στρατιωτικό ποιος τον πληρώνει; Γιατί να τον πληρώνω αφού δεν είμαστε σε πόλεμο; Να τον καταργήσουν. Να τους απολύσουν όλους και άμα μας την πέσουν, βλέπουμε.
Και τους Πυροσβέστες. Να τους απολύουν το χειμώνα. Μόνο το καλοκαίρι να τους πληρώνω.
Γιατί; Άσε που άμα μένεις στην πόλη τι σε νοιάζει για το δάσος. Ας καούν όλα. Γιατί να πληρώνω κι εγώ που μένω στην πόλη;

Και το δημόσιο ιατρείο που φτιάχτηκε στη Λέρο, να μην το έκαναν ποτέ.
Αφού κι εγώ πλήρωσα γι αυτό και ίσως να μην το χρειαστώ ποτέ.
Και το σχολείο που έγινε στην Ορεστιάδα, να μην το έχτιζαν.

Γιατί να πληρώνω κι εγώ ένα σχολείο, που δεν θα δω ούτε εγώ, ούτε το παιδί μου.
Άσε που δεν έχω παιδί. Κι άμα δεν κάνω; Γιατί να πληρώνω εγώ για τις σπουδές των παιδιών;
Και το παιδί του γείτονα που σώθηκε από την άρρωστη καρδιά του στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο;
Από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές που έδινα και εγώ, σώθηκε. Να μην σωζόταν.
Αφού δεν το γνώριζα και ίσως να μην το μάθω ποτέ.
Και αν σου φαίνονται υπερβολικά όλα αυτά, μην χαμογελάς γιατί είναι και αυτά στο πρόγραμμα.
Θα συμβούν και μάλιστα γρήγορα.

Η ΕΡΤ αγαπητέ χαιρέκακε δεν είναι ένα κανάλι. Είναι άνθρωποι. Εργαζόμενοι. Φίλοι. Γείτονες. Συμμαθητές. Γονείς. Συγγενείς.

Όπως ήταν οι χαλυβουργοί, οι εργαζόμενοι στα κλωστοϋφαντουργεία, στα ναυπηγεία,
 οι χιλιάδες απολυμένοι σε ιδιωτικές εταιρίες που έκλεισαν.

Κι εσύ χαίρεσαι...
Να χαίρεσαι λοιπόν με την κατάντια σου. Και να μην παραξενευτείς άμα αδιαφορήσω όταν απολυθείς. Ούτε καν να διαμαρτυρηθείς. Γιατί δεν θα αφορά εμένα η απόλυσή σου.
Δεν θα αφορά εμένα η εξόντωσή σου.

Είναι αδιανόητη η φίμωση της ΕΡΤ.
Είναι αδιανόητη αυτή η συμπεριφορά της κυβέρνησης.
Είναι αδιανόητη η δική σου απάθεια.
Είναι αδιανόητη αυτή η χαρά σου για την εξόντωση 3000 οικογενειών!
Κι όμως, εγώ δεν θα χαρώ με την δική σου εξόντωση.
Θα παλέψω για σένα ακόμη και την ώρα που εσύ χαίρεσαι με τον πόνο του άλλου.

Αλληλεγγύη στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ.
Αλληλεγγύη σε όλους τους εργαζόμενους.
Τους άνεργους, τους άστεγους.
Αλληλεγγύη σε όλους τους συνανθρώπους μας.
Κι αν δεν σε απασχολούν οι υπόλοιποι, σκέψου έστω το τομάρι σου.
Κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστείς βοήθεια...
Ας έχεις κάπου να τη ζητήσεις...
Γιατί τότε δεν θα χαίρεσαι.

*Ανόητε χαιρέκακε!*".

----------


## Ronin

> http://www.minpress.gr/minpress/nea_ert.pdf


Νομοσχέδιο copy / paste  http://www.parapolitiki.com/2013/06/...ilistikan.html
 :ROFL:

----------


## 29gk

> *ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΦΗΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΙΚ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ...*
> ...ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ...
> Την άμεση απόσυρση του επίμαχου e-mail, με το οποίο ο υπουργός Οικονομικών Γιάννης Στουρνάρας απαγορεύει την αναμετάδοση της εκπομπής του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ ζητεί η εκπρόσωπος Τύπου...
> του ΠΑΣΟΚ Φ. Γεννηματά.
> Όπως διευκρίνισε η κ. Γεννηματά, είναι απαραίτητος ο διάλογος στη Βουλή για το πρόγραμμα εξυγίανσης, με την ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή.
> Το μαύρο στην οθόνη σόκαρε και ενεργοποίησε τους έλληνες πολίτες, παρατήρησε και πρόσθεσε: «Αντί λοιπόν να ρίχνουν λάδι στη φωτιά, ας ακούσουν τη φωνή της Δημοκρατίας και της λογικής. Το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι μήπως να στείλει ο υπουργός Οικονομικών τον εισαγγελέα στην EBU που επίσης αναμεταδίδει την ΕΡΤ;».


Απο οτι φαινεται η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει απο τον ελεγχο τους. Για να αποφασιζει και ο χοντρος να τα σπασει με τον Σαμαρα, κατι δειχνει πως τελειωνει.

----------


## yiapap

> Απο οτι φαινεται η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει απο τον ελεγχο τους. Για να αποφασιζει και ο χοντρος να τα σπασει με τον Σαμαρα, κατι δειχνει πως τελειωνει.


Μπα. Από την αρχή ο Βενιζέλος φάνηκε ότι δεν έχει καμιά διάθεση να τα σπάσει για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.
Αν θες και την προσωπική μου άποψη και αυτός και ο Κουβέλης ήταν ενήμεροι των κινήσεων της 11/6.
Αυτά είναι οι θέσεις της Γεννηματά (που βγήκε και στην ΕΡΤ εκείνο το βράδυ χωρίς να δεσμευτεί σε οτιδήποτε προφανώς).
Δεν είναι λάθος οι θέσεις, απλά... με τόση διαφωνία βρε παιδί μου... θα αναρωτιόνταν κανείς ποιος είναι (συγ)κυβέρνηση και ποιος αντιπολίτευση!  :Whistle:

----------


## 29gk

> σιγα μην κλασει ο χοντρος ειναι και αυτος μεσα στα σκατα και κολυμπαει


Δε διαφωνω, αλλα το σκεφτηκα απο την πρωτη στιγμη πως και αυτος και ο Κουβελης αντιμετωπιζουν μια κατασταση μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα. Αν υποχωρησουν ξεφτιλιζονται και στις επομενες εκλογες οποτε κι αν γινουν θα διαλυθουν. Αν δεν υποχωρησουν ισως, πολυ ισως ομως, εχουν μια ευκαιρια στις προωρες να ξεγελασουν κανα χαζο. Ο Σαμαρας παλι, ισως που προλαβε να μαζεψει το ξεφωνημα απο τους Ρωσους ( θα δουμε βεβαια τι θα γινει τελικα ) και σε καθε περιπτωση θα το παιξει ηρωας. Οι δεξιοι αλλωστε εχουν και μεγαλα, πολυ μεγαλα ομως ποσοστα κολλημενων και φανατισμενων, σπιτια ακομα δεν εχουν αρχισει να παιρνουν, αρα θεωρει πως θα παει καλα.

----------


## alekan

Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη

Το Colpo grosso του Σαμαρά

----------


## linman

*Μάρτιν Σουλτς: Ακατανόητη η απόφαση για την ΕΡΤ!*
Δείτε τι έγραψε ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου στο twitter
«Ακατανόητη» χαρακτηρίζει την απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου Μάρτιν Σουλτς, ο οποίος μάλιστα άφησε αιχμές για τους χειρισμούς της κυβέρνησης στο θέμα.

«Ακατανόητο μία δημοκρατική χώρα να κλείνει το δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα και από πάνω να κατηγορεί την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση για αυτό» έγραψε χαρακτηριστικά στον λογαριασμό του στο twitter.

Σαμαρά κανε πίσω ... η να περάσει ο επόμενος

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Πράγματι η αφελεια ορισμένων είναι για γέλια.
> Άρα πρωωωτα θα γίνει η εκκαθάριση, μετάαα θα γίνουν οι προσλήψεις και τελικά...
> 
> 
> ;



για ακούστε και αυτήν την εκδοχή
αν η Κυβέρνηση πει αύριο, μεθαύριο ότι ανοίγω πάλι την ΕΡΤ αλλά αντί 2600 άτομα θα επαναπροσλάβω μόνο 800,
έχει κανένας την ψευδαίσθηση ότι όλα έληξαν;
τι θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους; Δεν θα υπάρξει αντίδραση και από αυτούς που επαναπροσλήφθηκαν να τους πάρουν τελικά όλους;;;
οπότε τίθεται και κατά πόσο οι εργαζόμενοι θα θέλουν να ισχύσει το νέο καθεστώς 
αν αρνηθούν μετά πάμε για άλλες κινητοποιήσεις και ίσως το οριστικό κλείσιμο μέχρι νεοτέρας,

θα πάνε τα ΜΑΤ θα τους βγάλουν όλους έξω, θα κλειδώσουν τις πόρτες και όλα θα λήξουν άδοξα

----------


## linman

Επίθεση-Σοκ! Ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης ξαναπροκαλεί: ''Δεν είναι πολιτισμένοι οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ''! - See more at: http://www.athensbars.gr/media/epith....H86N9mwA.dpuf

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μπα. Από την αρχή ο Βενιζέλος φάνηκε ότι δεν έχει καμιά διάθεση να τα σπάσει για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.
> Αν θες και την προσωπική μου άποψη και αυτός και ο Κουβέλης ήταν ενήμεροι των κινήσεων της 11/6.
> Αυτά είναι οι θέσεις της Γεννηματά (που βγήκε και στην ΕΡΤ εκείνο το βράδυ χωρίς να δεσμευτεί σε οτιδήποτε προφανώς).
> Δεν είναι λάθος οι θέσεις, απλά... με τόση διαφωνία βρε παιδί μου... θα αναρωτιόνταν κανείς ποιος είναι (συγ)κυβέρνηση και ποιος αντιπολίτευση!


σωστά όλα αυτά
και εγώ έτσι πιστεύω

διπλωματικοί ελιγμοί του πασοκ είναι 
η δε δημαρ το έχει ήδη ξεχάσει, πάμ' παρακάτω

----------


## linman

Ενάντια στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και το
Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο

Η Σύγκλητος του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου Κοινωνικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών σε έκτακτη συνεδρίασή της στις 12/06/2013, εκφράζει την έντονη αντίθεσή της στην απόφαση διακοπής της ΕΡΤ.


Στο ψήφισμά του Παντείου που αναρτηθηκε στην ιστοσελίδα του Πανεπιστημιακού ιδρύματος και δημοσιοποιήθηκε στα Μέσα ενημέρωσης αναφέρεται ότι, η εξέλιξη αυτή, πέραν των κοινωνικών προβλημάτων που συνεπάγεται για τους εργαζόμενους και τις οικογένειές τους, πλήττει και το κοινωνικό αγαθό της ενημέρωσης, τον πολιτισμό και τη διεθνή παρουσία της χώρας μας σε μια ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμη στιγμή.



Επιπλέον, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ελήφθη και υλοποιήθηκε η απόφαση θέτει σοβαρά ζητήματα δημοκρατίας.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δε διαφωνω, αλλα το σκεφτηκα απο την πρωτη στιγμη πως και αυτος και ο Κουβελης αντιμετωπιζουν μια κατασταση μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα. Αν υποχωρησουν ξεφτιλιζονται και στις επομενες εκλογες οποτε κι αν γινουν θα διαλυθουν. Αν δεν υποχωρησουν ισως, πολυ ισως ομως, εχουν μια ευκαιρια στις προωρες να ξεγελασουν κανα χαζο. Ο Σαμαρας παλι, ισως που προλαβε να μαζεψει το ξεφωνημα απο τους Ρωσους ( θα δουμε βεβαια τι θα γινει τελικα ) και σε καθε περιπτωση θα το παιξει ηρωας. Οι δεξιοι αλλωστε εχουν και μεγαλα, πολυ μεγαλα ομως ποσοστα κολλημενων και φανατισμενων, σπιτια ακομα δεν εχουν αρχισει να παιρνουν, αρα θεωρει πως θα παει καλα.


μπά και αύριο να γίνουν εκλογές πάλι οι ίδιοι θα βγούν 
ο λαός φοβάται μην μας κόψουν οι ξένοι τα λεφτά και γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη
και ο Αλέξης δεν φαίνεται να σκίζεται να βγει κι'όλας γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνει τα ίδια ή μετά No money, grexit, δραχμούλα, υποτίμηση, bank run, you name it

----------


## OnAl3rt

> για ακούστε και αυτήν την εκδοχή
> αν η Κυβέρνηση πει αύριο, μεθαύριο ότι ανοίγω πάλι την ΕΡΤ αλλά αντί 2600 άτομα θα επαναπροσλάβω μόνο 800,
> έχει κανένας την ψευδαίσθηση ότι όλα έληξαν;
> τι θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους; Δεν θα υπάρξει αντίδραση και από αυτούς που επαναπροσλήφθηκαν να τους πάρουν τελικά όλους;;;
> οπότε τίθεται και κατά πόσο οι εργαζόμενοι θα θέλουν να ισχύσει το νέο καθεστώς 
> αν αρνηθούν μετά πάμε για άλλες κινητοποιήσεις και ίσως το οριστικό κλείσιμο μέχρι νεοτέρας,
> 
> θα πάνε τα ΜΑΤ θα τους βγάλουν όλους έξω, θα κλειδώσουν τις πόρτες και όλα θα λήξουν άδοξα


Και ποιος θα πει έτσι χωρίς αξιολόγηση ποιοι θα είναι αυτοί οι 800;
Εσύ ή ο Γεωργιάδης;

----------


## linman

BINTEO – ΕΡΤ: Οι σειρές και οι εκπομπές που άφησαν ιστορία

http://www.tvkosmos.gr/details.aspx?...3#.Ubnoes4vBpg

----------


## thiseas.GP

η δημαρ/Κουβέλης τώρα έκανε ανακοίνωση και λέει: "η Χώρα δεν χρειάζεται Εκλογές"

- - - Updated - - -




> Και ποιος θα πει έτσι χωρίς αξιολόγηση ποιοι θα είναι αυτοί οι 800;
> Εσύ ή ο Γεωργιάδης;


εσύ, φαίνεσαι ότι το έχεις

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Επρεπε να αλλάξει το καθεστώς στην ΕΡΤ αλλά όχι έτσι απότομα.

Θα έπρεπε να συνεχιστεί η μετάδοση και να γίνουν ταυτόχρονα οι διαδικασίες για επιλογή του προσωπικού που θα στελέχωνε την νέα ΕΡΤ με διαγωνισμούς ΑΣΕΠ από μηδενική βάση.

Πιθανόν εκτίμησαν οι κυβερνητικοί ότι θα τους ταράζαν στις απεργίες, οπότε και την κλείσαν νύχτα για να πιάσουν στον ύπνο τους εργαζόμενους, πριν προλάβουν να παρουσιάσουν τις θέσεις τους στην κοινή γνώμη κι ακόμη χειρότερα προτού βγάλουν από αντεκδίοκηση πολλά από τα άπλυτα της τρικομματικης ή από το παρελθόν των τωρινών μελών της στην φόρα.  :Wink: 


Εχω να πω πως την ασυμφωνια με την Gazprom την πλήρωσαν οι της ΕΡΤ.
Για να βγαίνουν τα νούμερα οι της τρικομματικής δνε υπολογίζουν πια κανένα άσυλο κομματόσκυλων ως άβατο. Ουτε καν των πολύ οικείων τους.
Ολα για τους δείκτες...

----------


## 29gk

> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη
> 
> Το Colpo grosso του Σαμαρά


Σε γενικες γραμμες με βρισκει συμφωνο, αλλα στο δευτερο σημειο, δεχεται αμασητα την ερμηνεια του Σαμαρα οτι οι Αμερικανο-Γερμανοι δεν τον αφησαν να προχωρησει. ΚΑτι που αμφισβητω εντονα λογω κατα πρωτον του γνωριμου ρολου του Καραμπελια χρονια τωρα ηδη απο την δραση του στην πλ. Εξαρχειων με τις πολυ καλες σχεσεις του τοτε με την Ασφαλεια, κατα δευτερον ακριβως λογω του εντελως αμασητου που παραθετει και κατα τριτον εξαιτιας και των ισχυρισμων των Ρωσων αλλα και καποιων αλλων που ψιθυρισαν οτι η ελλεηνικη προταση ηταν να πληρωσουν 900 μυρια για την ΔΕΠΑ και να εχουν λαμβανειν αλλα 400 απο τα ηδη χρεη της. Θα τους ειπαν και κανα ηρωικο "εγγυομαστε εμεις για την αποπληρωμη", οι αλλοι μαλλον δεν θα επιασαν το χιουμορακι και δεν μασησαν.

- - - Updated - - -




> μπά και αύριο να γίνουν εκλογές πάλι οι ίδιοι θα βγούν 
> ο λαός φοβάται μην μας κόψουν οι ξένοι τα λεφτά και γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη
> και ο Αλέξης δεν φαίνεται να σκίζεται να βγει κι'όλας γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνει τα ίδια ή μετά No money, grexit, δραχμούλα, υποτίμηση, bank run, you name it




Off Topic


		Κανε μου τη χαρη και παιξε με κανα συνομιληκο ή συναδελφο σου και σταματα να παραθετεις τα μηνυματα μου. Δεν ασχολουμαι με φαιδρους.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> μπά και αύριο να γίνουν εκλογές πάλι οι ίδιοι θα βγούν 
> ο λαός φοβάται μην μας κόψουν οι ξένοι τα λεφτά και γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη
> και ο Αλέξης δεν φαίνεται να σκίζεται να βγει κι'όλας γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνει τα ίδια ή μετά No money, grexit, δραχμούλα, υποτίμηση, bank run, you name it


Αυτη η προπαγάνδα "θα μας κόψουν τα λεφτά και θα γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη" είναι η χείριστη του είδους.

----------


## ZORO

Στο site του ebu ανάρτησαν ψήφισμα διαμαρτυρίας για την επαναλειτουργία της Ερτ http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/EBU...k_on_air/?copy

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κανε μου τη χαρη και παιξε με κανα συνομιληκο ή συναδελφο σου και σταματα να παραθετεις τα μηνυματα μου. Δεν ασχολουμαι με φαιδρους.


όταν ποστάρεις σε δημόσιο φόρουμ όλοι μπορούν να σου απαντήσουν και να σε αντικρούσουν, αλλιώς κάνε ιδιωτική συγκέντρωση με όσους συμφωνείς

----------


## dpdt1

στουρναρα βαλε το email στο πατο .... ,
του συρταριου σου.  :Very Happy:  

θυμιζει λιγο black mirror , (1ο επεισοδιο για οσους το εχουν δει)  το ολο θεμα. παλευουν να το φιμωσουν και δε προλαβαινουν.. 

νομιζουν οτι ειμαστε στο 67, και βαζοντας λουκετα παντου, μεσανυχτα και με καταιγιδες, θα σιγασουν τα παντα.. 
ξεχασαν οτι πλεον οι φωνες δε φιμωνονται το ιδιο ευκολα.. 
μεσα σε μια μερα εκατονταδες σαιτ σε εσωτερικο και εξωτερικο αναπαραγουν τη συνεχη ροη των πρωην εργαζομενων της ερτ.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Αυτη η προπαγάνδα "θα μας κόψουν τα λεφτά και θα γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη" είναι η χείριστη του είδους.


είναι όμως υπαρκτή και πιθανή έκβαση
δεν θα διαλύσει η χώρα για την ερτ
το είπαν και οι τρεις ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΔΗΜΑΡ

----------


## dpdt1

> Αυτη η προπαγάνδα "θα μας κόψουν τα λεφτά και θα γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη" είναι η χείριστη του είδους.


αληθεια λεει, ενω τωρα που τα εχουμε και ειμαστε στην ευρωπη ειναι αλλιως..  :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

> όταν ποστάρεις σε δημόσιο φόρουμ όλοι μπορούν να σου απαντήσουν και να σε αντικρούσουν, αλλιώς κάνε ιδιωτική συγκέντρωση με όσους συμφωνείς


Οπως θελεις λοιπον. Απο εδω και περα περιμενε δημοσιες απαντησεις. Θα φροντισω να σε διασκεδασω ως επιθυμεις   :Wink:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη
> 
> Το Colpo grosso του Σαμαρά





> Διότι, μέσα στα πλαίσια που ορίζουν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα και οι ξένοι επικυρίαρχοι, οι οποίοι απλώς υπαλλήλους χρειάζονται, είναι δυνατό να συνεχίσουν να κυβερνάνε και μέτριοι πολιτικοί και κόμματα χαμηλού επιπέδου πλιατσικολόγων. Αν αντίθετα επιδιώκεις να αλλάξεις τη ρότα του σκάφους, να βγάλεις το τρένο από τις ράγες του συστήματος, να οδηγήσεις τον λαό σε σύγκρουση μαζί του, πρέπει να επιδεικνύεις μια άλλη αξιοπιστία και προπαντός να διαθέτεις ένα άλλο επίπεδο. Έτσι λοιπόν, οι Έλληνες, δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να πάρουν το ρίσκο της ανατροπής της «κόλασης που γνωρίζουν» για να εισέλθουν σ’ ένα άγνωστο πέλαγος. Γι’ αυτό, μπορεί να δείχνουν μεγαλύτερη συμπάθεια και να επικροτούν πολλές από τις βασικές παραδοχές του αντιμνημονιακού χώρου –οι κυβερνήσεις είναι πουλημένες, το πρόγραμμα δεν έχει καμία διέξοδο κ.λπ.– και ταυτόχρονα να φοβούνται την έλευση των αντιμνημονιακών κομμάτων στην εξουσία.



Ρεαλιστική θα την χαρακτήριζα όχι απλά ενδιαφέρουσα.

----------


## ifaigios

Εφετείο Αθηνών hacked by Anonymous

----------


## linman

Ο Μακαριώτατος Αρχιεπίσκοπος Αθηνών και Πάσης Ελλάδος κ. Ιερώνυμος μετά το κλείσιμο 
της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης έκανε την εξής δήλωση:
«Είναι αδιανόητο, σε μια στιγμή τόσο κρίσιμη για την πατρίδα, να σιγήσει η φωνή της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης. Μια φωνή που χρόνια τώρα υπηρετεί την ενημέρωση, τον πολιτισμό και τον Ελληνισμό στο σύνολο του. Είναι αδιανόητο εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενοι να γίνονται βορά στον βωμό σκοπιμοτήτων και να θυσιάζονται εξαιτίας φαύλων πολιτικών και πρακτικών δεκαετιών. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό ζήτημα η θεραπεία ενός οργανισμού που αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα και τελείως διαφορετικό θέμα η ξαφνική και βίαιη θανάτωσή του».

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Οπως θελεις λοιπον. Απο εδω και περα περιμενε δημοσιες απαντησεις. Θα φροντισω να σε διασκεδασω ως επιθυμεις


εγώ δεν γράφω για να διασκεδάσω 
σοβαρή συζήτηση κάνω άλλο εσύ αν δεν συμφωνείς με την άποψη μου

----------


## linman

Νέοι δικηγόροι για ΕΡΤ: Γιατί είναι αντιδημοκρατικό το «λουκέτο» στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση 
Δημοσιεύτηκε στις 13 Ιουνίου 2013 Η αναστολή της ΕΡΤ παρουσιάζει μια μεγάλη παραδοξότητα αναφέρουν σε άρθρο τους τα «Νομικά Νέα». Πολλοί από αυτούς που διαφωνούν, συμφωνούν και επαυξάνουν σχεδόν σε όλες τις αιτιάσεις σε βάρος της: Ναι, έχει γίνει κέντρο «ημετέρων». Ναι, δεν ενημερώνει όπως πρέπει. Ναι, δεν προάγει τον πολιτισμό, αλλά αυτούς που θέλει. Ναι, οι αμοιβές των μεγάλων κεφαλιών είναι εξοργιστικές. Ακόμα – ακόμα, ναι, ενδεχομένως η εξυγίανση με ανοιχτή την ΕΡΤ να ήταν από δύσκολη έως αδύνατη. Γιατί, όμως, τότε κατά της αναστολής; Για δύο πολύ βασικούς λόγους: Πρώτον, γιατί η Δημόσια Τηλεόραση, ακόμα και ανάπηρη, έχει πρωτεύοντα ρόλο στην εξασφάλιση της πολιτικής, κοινωνικής και πολιτιστικής πολυφωνίας. Δεύτερον, και ίσως πιο βασικό, γιατί αρνούμαι ότι έχουμε φτάσει σε τέτοιο πάτο που φοβόμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε συντεχνίες και οργανωμένα συμφέροντα στο φως.

Πηγή: XalkidikiPress.gr

----------


## thiseas.GP

> αληθεια λεει, ενω τωρα που τα εχουμε και ειμαστε στην ευρωπη ειναι αλλιως..



σίγουρα καλύτερα,

----------


## harris

> Εφετείο Αθηνών hacked by Anonymous


Με πρόλαβες  :Razz:

----------


## dpdt1

> σίγουρα καλύτερα,


3500 αυτοκτονιες στα χρονια του μνημονιου σε επιβεβαιωνουν.. μαζι με 1,5 εκ ανεργους.. 
πολυ καλυτερα οντως. 
σαμαρα ξανα και ευρωλιατσο-πετρουλα στη νεριτ..

----------


## maik

> εγώ δεν γράφω για να διασκεδάσω 
> σοβαρή συζήτηση κάνω


fun section

----------


## thiseas.GP

τώρα όλοι λένε ακόμη και ο Μαέστρος  ότι χρειάζεται ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ
αρα μέχρι στιγμής οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν με την πρόθεση της Συγκυβέρνησης για ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟ

----------


## linman

Ακυρώνεται η συναυλία στο Ηρώδειο εξαιτίας του λουκέτου στην ΕΡΤ



Ακυρώνεται η συναυλία στο Ηρώδειο εξαιτίας του λουκέτου στην ΕΡΤ
Ακυρώνεται η συναυλία που ήταν προγραμματισμένη στο Ηρώδειο για την Παρασκευή 14 Ιουνίου 
και στην οποία θα συμμετείχε η Κρατική Ορχήστρα της ΕΡΤ, στο πλαίσιο του Ελληνικού Φεστιβάλ.
Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση αναφέρει:

"Η Κρατική Ορχήστρα Αθηνών και το Ελληνικό Φεστιβάλ ανακοινώνουν μετά μεγάλης λύπης τους την αναγκαστική ματαίωση της συναυλίας στο Ωδείο Ηρώδου Αττικού, μεθαύριο, Παρασκευή 14 Ιουνίου, με το Ρέκβιεμ του Βέρντι. Η υλοποίηση της συναυλίας καθίσταται εκ των πραγμάτων αδύνατη, αφού εκ των βασικών συντελεστών της ήταν και η Χορωδία της Ε.Ρ.Τ., η οποία εδώ και λίγες ώρες, μετά το αιφνιδιαστικό κλείσιμο του φορέα και την απόλυση των 2.656 υπαλλήλων του, δεν υφίσταται πλέον.

ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## thiseas.GP

> 3500 αυτοκτονιες στα χρονια του μνημονιου σε επιβεβαιωνουν.. μαζι με 1,5 εκ ανεργους.. 
> πολυ καλυτερα οντως. 
> σαμαρα ξανα και ευρωλιατσο-πετρουλα στη νεριτ..


όντως πολύ καλύτερα από την πλήρη καταστροφή

----------


## dpdt1

αυτη ειναι σοβαρη απαντηση τωρα?

----------


## linman

«Βάρβαρη και αντιδημοκρατική ενέργεια» χαρακτηρίζει σε δηλώσεις του το κλείσιμο της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας Τηλεόρασης ο γενικός διευθυντής της δημόσιας αυστριακής Ραδιοφωνίας-Τηλεόρασης, Αλεξάντερ Βράμπετς, ενώ σε ανάλογο πνεύμα δριμείας κριτικής είναι οι ανακοινώσεις που εξέδωσαν τόσο το συμβούλιο των συντακτών της, όσο και το λεγόμενο «Συμβούλιο κοινού».

Όπως επισημαίνει ο γενικός διευθυντής της Αυστριακής Ραδιοφωνίας-Τηλεόρασης, η ενέργεια αυτή, που έγινε χωρίς να προηγηθεί συζήτηση, είναι «μοναδική στην ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία, είναι πράξη ανευθυνότητας και άκρως αντιεπαγγελματική».

----------


## OnAl3rt

Τους «μύθους» της σπάταλης και υπεράριθμης ΕΡΤ καταρρίπτει το Spiegel

----------


## thiseas.GP

η μεγαλύτερη ανοησία που ακούω συνέχεια είναι:
"Να πάρει ο λαός την Κατάσταση στα χέρια του"

----------


## 29gk

> εγώ δεν γράφω για να διασκεδάσω 
> σοβαρή συζήτηση κάνω άλλο εσύ αν δεν συμφωνείς με την άποψη μου


Πρωτον κακως δεν διασκεδαζεις, καθως αν δεν σου αρεσει η δουλεια που κανεις δεν θα πρεπει να την κανεις.

Δευτερον σοβαρη συζητηση κανουν οι σοβαροι

Τριτον δεν εχω δει καμια αποψη. Κατι για πατατες, κατι σιγουριλικια για το μελλον, κατι αυτοδημιουργιες, κατι αυτοικανοποιητισμους, κατι τετοια τεσπα.

----------


## patch

> αυτη ειναι σοβαρη απαντηση τωρα?





> fun section



μου αρέσει που ο 29γκ νομίζει οτι θα τον νικήσει

----------


## linman

Μια περιέργη αναφορά εδώ . Ελπίζω να είναι λάθος

ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΛΟΓΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΡΤ; ΠΟΙΟΣ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ; ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ Ο κ. ΣΑΜΑΡΑΣ; ΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙ; ΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ; ΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ; ΤΙ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙ; ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟΧΕΥΕΙ;

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://kataggeilte.blogspot.com/2013...#ixzz2W76SHQ7l

----------


## dpdt1

αλλη ψηφοφορια online : 
http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Sto...reece/?cYHTzeb
και της EBU (ξανα) :
http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/EBU...k_on_air/?copy

----------


## anon

> AN η ΕΕΤΤ κοψει το domain μιλαμε για 100% παρανομια γιατι δεν εχει trademark το κρατος στο nerit 
> *και ισχυει ο νομος του first come first serve ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΕΤΤ ?*



Eχει δικαίωμα στο όνομα, εαν ήδη έχει καταχυρωθεί η επωνυμια της εταιρίας. Ωστόσο υπάρχει ήδη προηγούμενο, περίπτωση χρήστη που είχε το whatsup.gr και του το πήρε δικαστικά ο ΟΤΕ, παρόλο που μετέπειτα δημιούργησε όχι εταιρία, απλά προιόν, προιόν με το όνομα whatsup. Αρα, ο δυνατότερος παίρνει το domain.

----------


## dpdt1

> η πλειοψηφία μετράει στις Δημοκρατίες,


πλειοψηφια ηταν η αποχη στις τελευταιες εκλογες αν θυμαμαι καλα..  :Razz: 
αρα οποιος δεν ηθελε κανενα τους (οι περισσοτεροι δλδ) φορτωθηκαν εναν σαμαρα για χαρη των μειοψηφιων..  :Wink:

----------


## GetRid

Μια φαινομενικά αλλόκοτη συναίνεση έχουμε εδω.

Οι αυτοαποκαλούμενοι φιλελεύθεροι επικροτούν μια κατάπτυστη αυταρχική μέθοδο συμμαχόντας πάνω σε αυτόν τον στόχο με τους μαζί με τους γνωστούς έτσι και αλλιώς εχθρούς τις ελευθερίας, τους φασίστες.


Το παράδοξο όμως είναι μόνο φαινομενικό: Οι αυτοαποκαλούμενοι φιλελεύθεροι, δεν ειναι φίλοι παρά μόνο της ελευθερίας του κεφαλαίου. Της επιβολής της ισχύος του κεφαλαίου έναντι όλων των άλλων αξιών. Οι δε φασίστες είναι λάτρεις της ισχύος γενικά. Και για τον λόγο ότι την ισχύ σήμερα την έχουν οι κάτοχοι του κεφαλαίου, συντάσωνται στο πλαί τυου για να έχουν την εύνοια του.


Ετσι λοιπόν οι δύο αυτές συνιστώσες της ακροδεξιάς, αυτοί που αποτελούν τους φυσικούς κληρονόμους της κτηνώδους θεωρείας του κοινωνικού δαρβινισμού, τα δύο πράγματικά άκρα του πολιτικού φάσματος συντάσσονται πάνω στον κοινό σκοπό της καταστολής της δημοκρατιάς.

----------


## GetRid

> Πρωτον κακως δεν διασκεδαζεις, καθως αν δεν σου αρεσει η δουλεια που κανεις δεν θα πρεπει να την κανεις.


_"Εψαχνα δουλεία και είχε ανεργία,...."_

----------


## linman

"Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος" ο Αντώνης Μανιτάκης

"Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος" για τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της ΕΡΤ φαίνεται να γίνεται από κύκλους το υπουργείο Οικονομικών ο Αντώνης Μανιτάκης.

Προς τη μεριά του υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης δείχνει το υπουργείο Οικονομικών, χρεώνοντας τον Αντώνη Μανιτάκη για τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της ΕΡΤ. Επί της ουσίας στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών, που έχει βρεθεί στην εξαιρετικά δύσκολη και άβολη θέση του «τροχονόμου» έως ότου ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, θεωρούν ότι εάν ο κ. Μανιτάκης είχε κινηθεί πιο γρήγορα και αποφασιστικά στις αλλαγές στο Δημόσιο που προβλέπει το Μνημόνιο, τότε ούτε η πίεση για άμεσες απολύσεις θα ήταν τόσο έντονη ούτε η λύση- σοκ για την ΕΡΤ θα είχε επιλεγεί.

«Αναδιάρθρωση θα γινόταν ούτως η άλλως αλλά θα ήταν πιο ήπια και σταδιακή» τονίζει υψηλόβαθμος αξιωματούχος του υπουργείου Οικονομικών αποδίδοντας εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ευθύνες στην πλευρά Μανιτάκη.

----------


## PopManiac

> "Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος" ο Αντώνης Μανιτάκης
> 
> "Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος" για τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της ΕΡΤ φαίνεται να γίνεται από κύκλους το υπουργείο Οικονομικών ο Αντώνης Μανιτάκης.
> 
> Προς τη μεριά του υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης δείχνει το υπουργείο Οικονομικών, χρεώνοντας τον Αντώνη Μανιτάκη για τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της ΕΡΤ. Επί της ουσίας στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών, που έχει βρεθεί στην εξαιρετικά δύσκολη και άβολη θέση του «τροχονόμου» έως ότου ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, θεωρούν ότι εάν ο κ. Μανιτάκης είχε κινηθεί πιο γρήγορα και αποφασιστικά στις αλλαγές στο Δημόσιο που προβλέπει το Μνημόνιο, τότε ούτε η πίεση για άμεσες απολύσεις θα ήταν τόσο έντονη ούτε η λύση- σοκ για την ΕΡΤ θα είχε επιλεγεί.
> 
> «Αναδιάρθρωση θα γινόταν ούτως η άλλως αλλά θα ήταν πιο ήπια και σταδιακή» τονίζει υψηλόβαθμος αξιωματούχος του υπουργείου Οικονομικών αποδίδοντας εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ευθύνες στην πλευρά Μανιτάκη.


[troll] ΘΑΥΜΑ ΘΑΥΜΑ δεν φταίει ο Τσίπρας [/troll]

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## cca

Σύμφωνα με αυτό η EBU αναμεταδίδει την ΕΡΤ δορυφορικά σε 3 δορυφόρους "Hotbird 13A in Europe, APSTAR 7 in Asia and Intelsat 19 in Oceania". Στον Hotbird εκπέμπει εκει που ήταν το ΕΡΤ World, πλέον μεταδίδει ΝΕΤ. Όσοι έχουν Nova, διαλέγουν το μπουκέτο "Major Networks" και το βρίσκουν στο πρώτο κανάλι.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Φαήλος Κρανιδιώτης ‏@failosK 1h twitter.

"Μικρή η Αθήνα,κοπρίτη ψευτοδημοσιογράφε,που ξύνεσαι για "διάλογο" επί της μισθοφορίας σου.Θα στα βάλω όλα εκεί που δεν βλέπει ο ήλιος."

----------


## 29gk

> Φαήλος Κρανιδιώτης ‏@failosK 1h twitter.
> 
> "Μικρή η Αθήνα,κοπρίτη ψευτοδημοσιογράφε,που ξύνεσαι για "διάλογο" επί της μισθοφορίας σου.Θα στα βάλω όλα εκεί που δεν βλέπει ο ήλιος."


Για ποιον το λεει ;

----------


## PopManiac

> Για ποιον το λεει ;


Για όλους πλην εκείνων των Αλαφουζο-Μπομπολο-Κομματοσκυλικών συγκροτημάτων και συμπλεγμάτων  :Wink:

----------


## Se7ev

Έπρεπε να κλείσει και να μην ξανανοίξει ποτέ! Πάντα μέσω προπαγάνδας της κυβέρνησης ήταν. Στο youtube έχει καλύτερα πράματα να δείς αν ξέρεις αγγλικά.

----------


## infested

> πλειοψηφια ηταν η αποχη στις τελευταιες εκλογες αν θυμαμαι καλα.. 
> αρα οποιος δεν ηθελε κανενα τους (οι περισσοτεροι δλδ) φορτωθηκαν εναν σαμαρα για χαρη των μειοψηφιων..


Χαχά γελάσαμε πάλι...

62,49% ψήφισαν στις εκλογές και υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που ήθελαν να ψηφίσουν και δεν μπόρεσαν για οικονομικούς, υγείας και άλλους λόγους να πάνε.

Ο μόνος λόγος που κυβερνάει η χούντα σήμερα είναι το μπόνους της πρώτης θέσης (που το ψήφισαν οι ίδιοι), οι ελληνοποιήσεις πακιστανών και άλλων κακομοίρηδων και η τρομοκρατία των ιδιωτικών καναλιών που τώρα ισχυροποιείτε με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

Παρόλα αυτά κατάφεραν οριακά με λιγότερο από 200.000 ψήφους, να επιβάλουν κατοχή. Για αυτό και από στιγμή σε στιγμή μπορεί να τους καταπιεί το μαύρο σκοτάδι όπως στην Αργεντινή παρά την ελαφρότητα πολλών νεοελλήνων

----------


## thiseas.GP

> πλειοψηφια ηταν η αποχη στις τελευταιες εκλογες αν θυμαμαι καλα.. 
> αρα οποιος δεν ηθελε κανενα τους (οι περισσοτεροι δλδ) φορτωθηκαν εναν σαμαρα για χαρη των μειοψηφιων..



δες τα αποτελέσματα  εδώ

----------


## harris

> Φαήλος Κρανιδιώτης ‏@failosK 1h twitter.
> 
> "Μικρή η Αθήνα,κοπρίτη ψευτοδημοσιογράφε,που ξύνεσαι για "διάλογο" επί της μισθοφορίας σου.Θα στα βάλω όλα εκεί που δεν βλέπει ο ήλιος."


Σύμβουλος του πρωθυπουργού... Καταλαβαίνεις...

- - - Updated - - -




> δες τα αποτελέσματα  εδώ


Αριθμητική ξέρεις; Ή ούτε καν προσθαφέρεση δεν παλεύεις; 36,5% η αποχή ήταν, και κανένα κόμμα δεν πήρε τέτοιο ποσοστό. http://ekloges.ypes.gr/v2012b/public/index.html#{"cls":"main","params":{}}

----------


## VasP

> Έπρεπε να κλείσει και να μην ξανανοίξει ποτέ! Πάντα μέσω προπαγάνδας της κυβέρνησης ήταν. Στο youtube έχει καλύτερα πράματα να δείς αν ξέρεις αγγλικά.


Οι μεσήλικες και οι ηλικιωμένοι (και πολλοί νέοι που λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων δεν έχουν σύνδεση ίντερνετ) που δεν έχουν ιδέα από ιντερνετ και ξένες γλώσσες τι πρέπει να κάνουν κατά την άποψή σου; 

Εσύ γουστάρεις φαίνεται να βλέπεις δελτία ειδήσεων όπου πρώτο θέμα είναι οι αγαθοεργίες της κυρίας Μαριάννας Βαρδινογιάννη, τα κατασκευαστικά επιτεύγματα του κυρίου Μπόμπολα και τα ξεκατινιάσματα Κοντομηνά-Μελισσανίδη.

----------


## PopManiac

*ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ*

Το θέμα εδώ είναι συγκεκριμένο. Αν θέλετε να κάνετε συζήτηση για εκλογές, αποτελέσματα, ψηφοφόρους κλπ έχετε πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό στο section της Χαλαρής

- - - Updated - - -

*MHN TO ΞΑΝΑΓΡΑΨΩ*

Τι στο καλό, το θέμα εδώ πλέον δεν έχει την σοβαρότητα που αρμόζει και το ρίχνουμε στην συζήτηση περί ανέμων;;;;  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:

----------


## thiseas.GP

λοιπόν συνεχίζω εγώ για την ΕΡΤ
όλοι λένε χρειάζεται ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ και πριν λίγο βγήκαν κάποιοι και είπαν να ανοίξει πάλι όπως ήταν και μετά να γίνει ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ την στιγμή που η ΕΡΤ στην ουσία έχει κλείσει,
όποιος βγάζει νόημα ας μας εξηγήσει

----------


## PopManiac

> λοιπόν συνεχίζω εγώ για την ΕΡΤ
> όλοι λένε χρειάζεται ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ και πριν λίγο βγήκαν κάποιοι και είπαν να ανοίξει πάλι όπως ήταν και μετά να γίνει ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ την στιγμή που η ΕΡΤ στην ουσία έχει κλείσει,
> όποιος βγάζει νόημα ας μας εξηγήσει


To νόημα είναι απλό.... Δεν είναι μόνο το ότι έκλεισε είναι το ΠΩΣ έκλεισε, με ποια διαδικασία και γιατί.

Αν κανείς θεωρήσει το ότι η ενημέρωση είναι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ αγαθό (διαφωνεί κανείς; ) το οποίο παρέχεται και ιδιωτικά αλλά παραμένει ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ως χαρακτήρας τότε με ποιο δικαίωμα σου το στερεί κανείς με το έτσι θέλω για ένα 3μηνο;

Μην είμαστε αφελείς (όσοι μπορούν να κάνουν το σχετικό νοητικό άλμα εννοείται  :Wink: ), κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάνει το εξής - επανειλημμένα επιτυχώς παιγμένο - τερτίπι:

Διαβούλευση πρώτα με ένα νομοσχέδιο δημοσιευμένο όπου θα έπεφταν οι απεργίες και το "όχι σε όλα" βροχή, 2 εβδομάδες και καλά, και κατόπιν κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα ξανά εντός ημερών. Έχει γίνει με παραλλαγές και επιτυχημένα η άσκηση.

Το ότι σήμερα όμως έγινε "αποφασίσω και διατάσσω και να πάτε να μαμηθείτε" που το λένε στεγνά κάτι λέει n'est pas;  :Whistling:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> To νόημα είναι απλό.... Δεν είναι μόνο το ότι έκλεισε είναι το ΠΩΣ έκλεισε, με ποια διαδικασία και γιατί.
> 
> Αν κανείς θεωρήσει το ότι η ενημέρωση είναι ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ αγαθό (διαφωνεί κανείς; ) το οποίο παρέχεται και ιδιωτικά αλλά παραμένει ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ως χαρακτήρας τότε με ποιο δικαίωμα σου το στερεί κανείς με το έτσι θέλω για ένα 3μηνο;


αυτό είναι λάθος, η πληροφορία ανήκει σε αυτόν που την έχει,




> Μην είμαστε αφελείς (όσοι μπορούν να κάνουν το σχετικό νοητικό άλμα εννοείται ), κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάνει το εξής - επανειλημμένα επιτυχώς παιγμένο - τερτίπι:
> 
> Διαβούλευση πρώτα με ένα νομοσχέδιο δημοσιευμένο όπου θα έπεφταν οι απεργίες και το "όχι σε όλα" βροχή, 2 εβδομάδες και καλά, και κατόπιν κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα ξανά εντός ημερών. Έχει γίνει με παραλλαγές και επιτυχημένα η άσκηση.
> 
> Το ότι σήμερα όμως έγινε "αποφασίσω και διατάσσω και να πάτε να μαμηθείτε" που το λένε στεγνά κάτι λέει n'est pas;





και εμένα μου φάνηκε υπερβολικός ο τρόπος που έκλεισε αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα γιατί ΕΡΤ πλέον δεν υπάρχει νομικά και η ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν έχει ακόμα δημιουργηθεί,
πως αλλιώς μπορεί να εκπέμψει σύντομα

----------


## mpetou

το ερωτημα ειναι το γιατι το εκανε ετσι τι θελει και σε τι πονταρει ο σαμαρας ? θελει να την κανει σαν τον ΓΑΠ και να λεει οτι δεν τον αφησανε τον καιμενο να εκσυγχονισει το κρατος  και να παραδωσει προσωρινα στον τσιπρα ? Απο πισω παιζονται αλλα κολπα που δεν τα ξερουμε ...
το σιγουρο εινα οτι παιζονται παιχνιδια και υπαρχουνε σκοπιμοτητες απο ολους σε αλλο επιπεδο το οποιο δεν γνωριζουμε

----------


## PopManiac

> το ερωτημα ειναι το γιατι το εκανε ετσι τι θελει και σε τι πονταρει ο σαμαρας ? θελει να την κανει σαν τον ΓΑΠ και να λεει οτι δεν τον αφησανε τον καιμενο να εκσυγχονισει το κρατος  και να παραδωσει προσωρινα στον τσιπρα ?


Το πλέον πιθανό διότι τα οικονομικά νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν και ακόμα και η ιδιωτικοποίηση ΟΠΑΠ (καταπώς γράφεται και όχι από τίποτα μπλογκ του κυρ Κούλη αλλά και από όσα λέγονται στην πιάτσα) μπορεί και να στολλάρει και συνεπώς η τρόϊκα θα ζητήσει επιπρόσθετα μέτρα. Επίσης θα πρέπει μέχρι τέλος 2014 να βρεθούν 15000 ΔΥ απολυμένοι και έπρεπε τάχιστα να έχουμε στο πιάτο 2900.

Άρα η επιλογή είναι ακραία πόλωση μιας και πιθανότατα σύντομα θα πάμε σε εκλογές και θα πρέπει η ΝΔ να αφαιμάξει ό,τι μπορεί από δεξιά / ακροδεξιά / συντηρητικούς καθώς ο μπαμπούλας του "έξω από το €" δεν παίζει πλέον. Άρα ο μόνος μπαμπούλας που μένει είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι αριστεροί

----------


## maik

> Το πλέον πιθανό διότι τα οικονομικά νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν και ακόμα και η ιδιωτικοποίηση ΟΠΑΠ (καταπώς γράφεται και όχι από τίποτα μπλογκ του κυρ Κούλη αλλά και από όσα λέγονται στην πιάτσα) μπορεί και να στολλάρει και συνεπώς η τρόϊκα θα ζητήσει επιπρόσθετα μέτρα. Επίσης θα πρέπει μέχρι τέλος 2014 να βρεθούν 15000 ΔΥ απολυμένοι και έπρεπε τάχιστα να έχουμε στο πιάτο 2900.
> 
> Άρα η επιλογή είναι ακραία πόλωση μιας και πιθανότατα σύντομα θα πάμε σε εκλογές και θα πρέπει η ΝΔ να αφαιμάξει ό,τι μπορεί από δεξιά / ακροδεξιά / συντηρητικούς καθώς ο μπαμπούλας του "έξω από το €" δεν παίζει πλέον. Άρα ο μόνος μπαμπούλας που μένει είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι αριστεροί


Ετσι καταφερε μια χαρα να συσπειρωσει πολυ κοσμο γυρω απο τον Συριζα με αυτη την πατατα.

----------


## Artemius

> Αν θέλετε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα δείτε τι γράφει το παπαγαλάκι της Γερμανικής κυβέρνησης Spiegel και σταματήστε να ασχολείστε με τις παλιές ανακοινώσεις της commission. Οι εξελίξεις είναι ραγδαίες και το χτες είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από το σήμερα.
> 
> 
> 
> Να δεις για πότε θα τους ξαναβάλουν στην θέση τους (οι μη original) μόλις θα αρχίσει το κράξιμο του Σόιμπλε και της Μέρκελ.



"πισω απο τις λεξεις,κρυβεται ο Αλεξης".

αποκωδικοποιηση θελει.

το Spiegel ειναι ναι μεν παπαγαλάκι,αλλα σαν καλό παπαγαλάκι φοβάται.

τι φοβάται? φοβάται οτι αυτος τον οποιο παπαγαλιζει, θα φορτωθει μερος απο την μουτζουρα. άλλωστε όλοι δεν κράζουν -στο βαθμό που τους αναλογεί,καλά κάνουν- την Μέρκελ και την Γερμανία ? και η μουτζούρα η συγκεκριμένη ειναι και μαμώ τους λεκέδες.

ήδη οι κύκλοι και οι παράκυκλοι της Χούντας, είχαν αρχίσει να ψεύδονται οτι "να μας είπαν οι Ευρωπαίοι..."

επιπλέον,αυτο που ενισχύει φοβερά αυτόν τον λεκέ,είναι το αυτό ακριβώς οτι αντιλαμβανεται ο Ευρωπαίος πως αυτές ειναι φασιστικές και δικτατορικές πρακτικές,ενός άχρηστου (αφου τοοοσο καιρό δεν καταφερε να πράξει αυτα που συμφώνησε,και το ριξε στο "αποφασισωμεν και διατάσσωμεν") μαλιστα πρωθυπουργου με τον οποιο συνομιλεί η Γερμανία για λεφτά.

βάλε μέσα οτι στη πίσω γωνία του μυαλού του Γερμανού,του Ιταλού,του Ισπανού,υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να γίνει κατι εστω και remotely ανάλογο... "αφού στο κάτω-κάτω η Καγκελάριος συνομιλεί μαζί με αυτόν που αποφάσισε κάτι τέτοιο με τον τρόπο που το αποφάσισε με την πρόφαση της δημοσιονομικής εξυγίανσης..."

πραγματικά μεγάλη η βρώμα του λεκέ αυτού. η Μερκελ πρεπει να εχει γινει "εξω φρενών με τον αχρηστο που την εβαλε σε μπελαδες".  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 







> Τι θες τώρα να'ουμ; να κλείσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ με μια πράξη; Δυό υπογραφούλες είναι!



δεν χρειαζετε. αυτοι ειναι καλα και υπάκουα παιδιά. απ ανεκαθεν.

και βοηθανε αλλα καλα και υπάκουα παιδιά.





> Επίθεση-Σοκ! Ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης ξαναπροκαλεί: ''Δεν είναι πολιτισμένοι οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ''! - See more at: http://www.athensbars.gr/media/epith....H86N9mwA.dpuf



αυτος τώρα,με ολο τον πολιτειακο βιο που τον χαρακτηριζει,μιλαει για πολιτισμο,σε πραξικοπηματικα απολυμενους ενος θεσμού.

και ειναι και βουλευτής.

δεν τριζουν απλά κόκκαλα,σκόνη γίνονται.






> Ακυρώνεται η συναυλία στο Ηρώδειο εξαιτίας του λουκέτου στην ΕΡΤ
> 
> 
> 
> Ακυρώνεται η συναυλία στο Ηρώδειο εξαιτίας του λουκέτου στην ΕΡΤ
> Ακυρώνεται η συναυλία που ήταν προγραμματισμένη στο Ηρώδειο για την Παρασκευή 14 Ιουνίου 
> και στην οποία θα συμμετείχε η Κρατική Ορχήστρα της ΕΡΤ, στο πλαίσιο του Ελληνικού Φεστιβάλ.
> Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση αναφέρει:
> 
> ...



κριμα ρε να πάρει,τόσο κόπο που εκανε η Ολγα Κεφαλογιάννη και "άλλοι" τόσοι ...







> "Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος" ο Αντώνης Μανιτάκης
> 
> "Αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος" για τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της ΕΡΤ φαίνεται να γίνεται από κύκλους το υπουργείο Οικονομικών ο Αντώνης Μανιτάκης.
> 
> Προς τη μεριά του υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης δείχνει το υπουργείο Οικονομικών, χρεώνοντας τον Αντώνη Μανιτάκη για τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της ΕΡΤ. Επί της ουσίας στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών, που έχει βρεθεί στην εξαιρετικά δύσκολη και άβολη θέση του «τροχονόμου» έως ότου ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, θεωρούν ότι εάν ο κ. Μανιτάκης είχε κινηθεί πιο γρήγορα και αποφασιστικά στις αλλαγές στο Δημόσιο που προβλέπει το Μνημόνιο, τότε ούτε η πίεση για άμεσες απολύσεις θα ήταν τόσο έντονη ούτε η λύση- σοκ για την ΕΡΤ θα είχε επιλεγεί.
> 
> «Αναδιάρθρωση θα γινόταν ούτως η άλλως αλλά θα ήταν πιο ήπια και σταδιακή» τονίζει υψηλόβαθμος αξιωματούχος του υπουργείου Οικονομικών αποδίδοντας εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ευθύνες στην πλευρά Μανιτάκη.




ε βέβαια.

"κάποιος πρέπει να καεί,ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ομως γτ ΚΑΙΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ".

φυσικα παντα καιγεται ο λιγοτερο χρησιμος και ταυτοχρονα οσο γινεται πιο βαλτός.

----------


## PopManiac

> Ετσι καταφερε μια χαρα να συσπειρωσει πολυ κοσμο γυρω απο τον Συριζα με αυτη την πατατα.


Θα δείξει  :Wink: 

Μην ξεχνάς πως έχουμε ένα σοβαρό (σοβαρότατο ίσως) ποσοστό Ελλήνων που μια χαρά πιστεύουν πως ο Σαμαράς μόλις αναδείχθηκε ως ο Θάτσερ της Ελλάδας και πως μια χαρά την έφερε στα κομματόσκυλα και τους αριστερο-συριζαίους  :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...καθώς ο μπαμπούλας του "έξω από το €" δεν παίζει πλέον.


Γιατί δεν παίζει πλέον;

Ο Λαφαζάνης ακόμα στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν είναι;

Διαγράφηκε και δεν το ξέρω;

----------


## alekan

Off Topic





> μου αρέσει που ο 29γκ νομίζει οτι θα τον νικήσει


O 29gk τον θησέα δεν φιμώνει

*Spoiler:*




			Μπάτσοι γουρούνια δολοφόνοι

----------


## PopManiac

> Γιατί δεν παίζει πλέον;
> 
> Ο Λαφαζάνης ακόμα στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν είναι;
> 
> Διαγράφηκε και δεν το ξέρω;



Ναι, ο Λαφαζάνης θα μας βγάλει από το €, ο Τσίπρας θα μας πάρει τα σπίτια και οι αριστερούληδες της ΕΡΤ θα το μεταδίδουν live  :Whistling: 

Πολύ μικρή μνήμη έχεις καθώς η ΕΡΤ ήταν εκείνη που μέχρι την Κυριακή (και αρκετοί δημοσιογράφοι που σήμερα έφεραν τον Δελαστίκ και μιλούσαν σε πλήρη συμφωνία μαζί του, είπαμε έχει και μιαπ πικρόχολη ειρωνεία το πράγμα  :Laughing:   :Laughing: ) προέβαλλε ελεγειακά τον πρωθυπουργό και το κυβερνητικό έργο. Το θυμάται κανείς αυτό;;;;;;;;;

Τέλος πάντων, αν ήθελαν πραγματικά να αναδιαρθρώσουν την ΕΡΤ θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν κατά το δοκούν, όπως έχουν ήδη κάνει πχ με πανεπιστήμια ασχέτως αντιδράσεων.

Το ότι ξαφνικά το κάνουν δικτατορικά κάτι λέει. 

Και ο χαρακτηρισμός του δικτατορικού κλεισίματος στην τελική δεν προέρχεται από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (μόνο) παίζει κατά τεκμήριο και στο εξωτερικό ως ερμηνεία

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Γιατί δεν παίζει πλέον;
> 
> Ο Λαφαζάνης ακόμα στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν είναι;
> 
> Διαγράφηκε και δεν το ξέρω;


δεν είναι μόνο θέμα Λαφαζάνη,
το grexit αν και δεν παίζει στα ξένα κανάλια πλέον ακόμα μπορεί να συμβεί, το θέμα είναι ότι οι άλλες χώρες είναι πολύ πιο έτοιμες να το αντιμετωπίσουν και ότι το UK ήδη συζητά να φύγει από ΕΕ, δηλ υπάρχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αμφισβήτηση για το Ευρωπαϊκό Ιδεώδες

- - - Updated - - -

Εισαγγελέας Διαφθοράς

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1816247

- - - Updated - - -

γίνεται όμως προσπάθεια

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1816193

----------


## WAntilles

> Αυτη η προπαγάνδα "θα μας κόψουν τα λεφτά και θα γίνουμε Μοζαμβίκη" είναι η χείριστη του είδους.


Γιατί ακριβώς είναι "προπαγάνδα";

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Τέλος πάντων, αν ήθελαν πραγματικά να αναδιαρθρώσουν την ΕΡΤ θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν κατά το δοκούν, όπως έχουν ήδη κάνει πχ με πανεπιστήμια ασχέτως αντιδράσεων.
> 
> Το ότι ξαφνικά το κάνουν δικτατορικά κάτι λέει. 
> 
> Και ο χαρακτηρισμός του δικτατορικού κλεισίματος στην τελική δεν προέρχεται από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (μόνο) παίζει κατά τεκμήριο και στο εξωτερικό ως ερμηνεία


δεν το κάνουν δικτατορικά,
το σύνταγμα δίνει το δικαίωμα στην κυβέρνηση να δράσει με αυτόν τον τρόπο,
δεν έγινε καμία παραβίαση του Συντάγματος

----------


## vgiozo

> Ναι, ο Λαφαζάνης θα μας βγάλει από το €, ο Τσίπρας θα μας πάρει τα σπίτια και οι αριστερούληδες της ΕΡΤ θα το μεταδίδουν live 
> 
> Πολύ μικρή μνήμη έχεις καθώς η ΕΡΤ ήταν εκείνη που μέχρι την Κυριακή (και αρκετοί δημοσιογράφοι που σήμερα έφεραν τον Δελαστίκ και μιλούσαν σε πλήρη συμφωνία μαζί του, είπαμε έχει και μιαπ πικρόχολη ειρωνεία το πράγμα  ) προέβαλλε ελεγειακά τον πρωθυπουργό και το κυβερνητικό έργο. Το θυμάται κανείς αυτό;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, αν ήθελαν πραγματικά να αναδιαρθρώσουν την ΕΡΤ θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν κατά το δοκούν, όπως έχουν ήδη κάνει πχ με πανεπιστήμια ασχέτως αντιδράσεων.
> 
> Το ότι ξαφνικά το κάνουν δικτατορικά κάτι λέει. 
> 
> Και ο χαρακτηρισμός του δικτατορικού κλεισίματος στην τελική δεν προέρχεται από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (μόνο) παίζει κατά τεκμήριο και στο εξωτερικό ως ερμηνεία


Γιατί το άλλο το τσόκαρο η Μιχελινάκη, που έφερνε τον Υπουργό Ανάπτυξης στο πλατό και τον καλόπιανε με άλλα αντί άλλων, "και πώς προλαβαίνετε" "τόσες πολλές ευθύνες" κοκ οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από μια κριτική εξέταση του κυβερνητικού έργου...
α στα διάλα...
οι ίδιοι που μια-δυο μέρες πριν είχαν ρεπορτάζ για το πώς αλλάζει στο κλίμα στην αγορά κι ό,τι τους διέταζε ο ινστρούκτορας από πίσω...διαφθορά στις διοικητικές θέσεις μπορεί να είχαμε έτσι κι αλλιώς, δημοσιογραφία όμως θα είχαμε αν δεν ήταν όλοι τους τόσο πρόθυμα παπαγαλάκια...

Κάθε κρίση για καλό, αν είναι να ξυπνάνε και λίγο, ίσως αν σηκωθεί το κεφάλι και μάθει να κοιτάει και λίγο ίσια μετά θα σκύβει δυσκολότερα.

----------


## Artemius

> Και ο χαρακτηρισμός του δικτατορικού κλεισίματος στην τελική δεν προέρχεται από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (μόνο) παίζει κατά τεκμήριο και στο εξωτερικό ως ερμηνεία



εννοειται βρε συ,αφου ειναι κομμουνιστες οι Αγγλοι,οι Βελγοι και ολοι αυτοι. "αναρχοκομμουνια" του κερ*τα ολοι τους. :Laughing:

----------


## dpdt1

ειναι τραγικα αυτα που λεγονται για τη digea τωρα... και ακομα πανηγυριζουν αλλοι...

----------


## 29gk

> δεν το κάνουν δικτατορικά,
> το σύνταγμα δίνει το δικαίωμα στην κυβέρνηση να δράσει με αυτόν τον τρόπο,
> δεν έγινε καμία παραβίαση του Συντάγματος


Mιας και με πηραν στο δουλεμα εδω μεσα καποιοι αχαρακτηριστοι, ας ασχοληθω και παλι.

Για εξηγησε γιατι δεν εγινε καμια παραβιαση του Συνταγματος ; Τηρειται η αρχη της δεδιηλωμενης ; Το οτι υπογραψε ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας συνιστα συνταγματικοτητα της πραξης ;

Σου εχω δωσει πολλα στοιχεια και θα πρεπει να σοβαρευτεις ή να φωναξεις στο pc τον μπαμπα σου για να απαντησετε.

----------


## sexrazat

Κι ένα άρθρο του Γεωργελέ από την Athens Voice πριν 2 βδομάδες. Δεν έχω διαβάσει και τις 72 σελίδες οπότε αν το έχει βάλει κάποιος mea culpa.

Ξυπνάω νωρίς. Και αυτόματα, κάνω το λάθος να πατήσω το τηλεκοντρόλ. Πέφτω σε πρωινή συζήτηση για το μέλλον της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Όπως σε όλες τις ανάλογες τηλεοπτικές συζητήσεις, σε μάχες που έχουν ελάχιστη σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, λαϊκοί αγωνιστές δίνουν αγώνες για να υπερασπίσουν το κράτος, το δημόσιο, την ενημέρωση, την κρατική τηλεόραση, από την επίθεση των μνημονίων και των κερδοσκόπων.

Θέλει κανείς να καταργήσει τη δημόσια τηλεόραση; Αμφισβητεί κανένας το ρόλο της; Τότε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε πραγματικά πόση και τι δημόσια τηλεόραση θέλουμε; Και πόσο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουμε γι’ αυτό; Ο κρατισμός και η κομματοκρατία έχουν γίνει τόσο απόλυτα κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία, ώστε όταν κάποιος τολμάει να θέσει τα απλά, λογικά ερωτήματα, αντιμετωπίζεται ως εχθρός του λαού.

Εσύ πόση ΕΡΤ θέλεις στη ζωή σου; Και πόσο είσαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσεις γι’ αυτό; Δηλαδή, τι άλλο προτιμάς να στερηθείς για να έχεις αυτή την τηλεόραση που έχεις; Γιατί όλα έχουν ένα αντίτιμο, δεν μας χαρίζουν τίποτα. Συζητάτε για 4,5 ευρώ το μήνα, λένε οι υποστηρικτές του λεφτά υπάρχουν. Αν τα 51 ευρώ το χρόνο δεν είναι να το κάνουμε θέμα, τότε γιατί μας ενοχλεί ο φόρος ακίνητης περιουσίας; Γιατί συζητάμε για τα 10 ευρώ το στρέμμα και μας φαίνεται χαράτσι; Αν είμαστε τόσο large γιατί μιλάμε για «ανθρωπιστική καταστροφή»;

Πριν λίγο καιρό διαπιστώσαμε ότι ο συνολικός τζίρος όλης της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς είναι μικρότερος από τα 300 εκατομμύρια που πληρώνει η ελληνική κοινωνία για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, μέσω των λογαριασμών. Πράγμα που είναι υπερβολικό. Όμως κι αυτό είναι η μισή αλήθεια. Γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο τα 4 κανάλια της ΕΡΤ, οι 7 κεντρικοί και οι 19 περιφερειακοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί. Είναι ακόμα τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και ραδιόφωνα της Βουλής, των δήμων, των κομμάτων, της εκκλησίας. Δεκάδες, δηλαδή, μέσα ενημέρωσης που συντηρούνται από το κράτος.

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο κράτος στον κόσμο που να έχει αυτή την πολυτέλεια. Ούτε στη Βενεζουέλα του Τσάβες δεν εκδίδει το κράτος τηλεοπτικά περιοδικά. Άρα, τα 300 εκατομμύρια είναι πολύ παραπάνω. Ούτε αυτό όμως τελειώνει εδώ. Γιατί σε όλα αυτά τα σιτιζόμενα από το δημόσιο χρήμα Μέσα, διοχετεύεται κι άλλο κρατικό χρήμα με ποικίλες μορφές. Κρατικές διαφημίσεις, κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις, χορηγίες από επιχειρήσεις που ελέγχονται από το κράτος. Δάνεια που παίρνουν με την εγγύηση του κράτους, τα οποία δεν πληρώνουν και φορτώνονται κι αυτά στο έλλειμμα. Δεν πληρώνουν εφορίες και ταμεία και δημιουργούν κι άλλες τρύπες στους δημόσιους φορείς. Δεν πληρώνουν ρεύμα, νερό, αφήνουν απλήρωτους τους λογαριασμούς και τα ελλείμματα προστίθενται συνεχώς στο μεγάλο που έχει πνίξει τη χώρα.

Με άλλα λόγια, μόνο σ’ αυτά τα 4 τελευταία χρόνια της κρίσης, ο λογαριασμός από τα Μέσα Ενημέρωσης που χρηματοδοτούνται από το δημόσιο ξεπερνάει το «χαράτσι» της ΔΕΗ. Που λέμε ότι εξοντώνει την κοινωνία, ότι δυναμίτισε την αγορά στέγης και εκτόξευσε την ανεργία. Προτιμάμε να έχουμε κανάλι της Βουλής; Γούστο μας. Υποκριτές μόνο να μην είμαστε. Να λέμε ότι γίνεται να μην κόψουμε τίποτα. Γιατί αυτό ξέρουμε ήδη τι σημαίνει. Ποιοι το φωνάζουν. Αυτοί που δεν θέλουν οι ίδιοι να χάσουν τίποτα. Για να χάσουν όλοι οι άλλοι τα πάντα.

Έχει καμία σοβαρότητα αυτή η συζήτηση περί δημόσιας τηλεόρασης; Καμία. Στον καιρό της επικοινωνιακής κοσμογονίας είναι αστείο να μιλάμε για δεκάδες κρατικά ΜΜΕ. Δεν συμβαίνει πουθενά στον κόσμο. Το αντίθετο. Οι υποστηρικτές του κρατισμού υπονομεύουν το ρόλο της δημόσιας ενημέρωσης. Τι εξυπηρετούν κάμποσα ΜΜΕ με τηλεθέαση μηδέν, 2, 3, 5%; Ένα μεγάλο δημόσιο κανάλι με 10-15% θεαματικότητα και ανταγωνιστικό θα ήταν και θα έδινε τον τόνο σε μια ενημέρωση που κυριαρχείται από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα. Ένα μεγάλο κανάλι, ισχυρό, και 2-3 ραδιόφωνα θα ήταν υπεραρκετά σ’ αυτή τη χώρα που ο πληθυσμός της είναι όσος μιας πόλης της υφηλίου. Σε κάθε κανονική χώρα ακόμα και πρόβλημα να μην είχε, πόσο μάλλον αν είχε χρεοκοπήσει, το κράτος θα προκήρυσσε όλες αυτές τις άδειες, θα τις νοίκιαζε, και όχι μόνο θα εξοικονομούσε τις ζημιές αλλά θα είχε και ετήσια έσοδα, θα προσέλκυε επενδύσεις. Όχι εδώ. Εδώ υπερασπίζουμε τη δημόσια τηλεόραση και ενημέρωση. Οι λειτουργοί της οποίας απεργούν καθημερινά γιατί δεν πληρώνονται. Πράγμα που δεν εμποδίζει να προσλαμβάνουν κι άλλους ως «προσωπικό ειδικών θέσεων». Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Τα δικά σου.

Μήπως όμως η κουβέντα γίνεται για τους εργαζόμενους που θα χάσουν τις δουλειές τους; Κάποτε είχαν φτάσει τις 6-7 χιλιάδες, τώρα λένε ότι είναι περίπου 3 χιλιάδες στην ΕΡΤ. Λένε, γιατί με το ελληνικό δημόσιο ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τα νούμερα. Θα ’ναι και μερικές εκατοντάδες σε όλα τα άλλα, κομματικά, βουλευτικά, εκκλησιαστικά, δημοτικά. Πρώτα-πρώτα και ελάχιστα να κρατήσουμε, με την αρχοντιά και την ευρυχωρία αυτού του κράτους, οι μισοί θα μείνουν. Οι άλλοι μισοί δεν θα δουλέψουν στα ισάριθμα ιδιωτικά που θα αντικαταστήσουν τα κρατικά; Δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα συνταξιοδοτηθούν, που έχουν δεύτερες και τρίτες δουλειές και δεν θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά; Κι αν μείνουν και μερικές εκατοντάδες άνεργοι, σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύετε ότι σ’ αυτή τη χώρα του 1,5 εκατομμυρίου ανέργων σπαταλώνται εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια κάθε χρόνο σε σταθμούς μηδενικής ακροαματικότητας για να μη μείνουν άνεργοι 200-300 εργαζόμενοι; Να τους δώσουμε μια χρονιά όλη την εισφορά, να γίνουν όλοι εκατομμυριούχοι, να τελειώσουμε, να κάνουμε ό,τι και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος.

Εννοείται ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι εργαζόμενοι. Ούτε καν η ενημέρωση, όλες αυτές οι κορόνες για επεμβάσεις της κυβέρνησης και δημόσια ανεξαρτησία γνώμης που λείπει από τα ιδιωτικά μέσα, είναι απλά συνθήματα. Και αντιφατικά μεταξύ τους. Ούτε τα κόμματα χρειάζονται μέσα ενημέρωσης κομματικά για να ακουστεί η φωνή τους, μηδενική απήχηση έχουν άλλωστε. Στην εποχή της ταχύτατης διάδοσης της πληροφορίας από παντού, με κάθε μέσον, η εικόνα των ελληνικών κρατικοδίαιτων ΜΜΕ έχει λήξει από τη δεκαετία του 1970. Τα υποτιθέμενα Μέσα του ευρύτερου κρατικού και κομματικού χώρου είναι μια ψυχρή μεταβίβαση δημόσιων πόρων στο πολιτικό σύστημα. Το οποίο διαχειρίζεται πάνω από 500 εκατομμύρια κάθε χρόνο, μοιράζει λεφτά, αναθέτει παραγωγές, διορίζει, αγοράζει πολιτική προστασία από τους δημοσιογράφους, τοποθετεί το κομματικό προσωπικό, δημιουργεί πολιτικό χρήμα. Γι’ αυτό μετά από 4 χρόνια ύφεσης, με 1,5 εκ. ανέργους, με μισούς μισθούς και συντάξεις, είναι ταμπού να αγγίξει έστω και ένα χρεοκοπημένο ραδιοφωνικό δημοτικό σταθμό, να κάνει ιντερνετική την τηλεόραση της Βουλής. Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Για όσους μπορούν να τα πάρουν.

Όταν στις δύο μεγάλες πόλεις μας εξελέγησαν δύο δήμαρχοι που δεν κουβάλαγαν μαζί τους κομματικούς στρατούς, είχαν πει: Δεν μπορώ να πληρώνω 8,5 εκ. για να με λιβανίζει μια τηλεόραση, όταν δεν μπορώ να μαζέψω τα σκουπίδια. Δεν μπορώ να πληρώνω 17 εκ. για ένα ραδιόφωνο, όταν δεν έχω να πληρώνω τους παιδικούς σταθμούς. Είπαν, δηλαδή, την απαγορευμένη λέξη, αυτή που όλοι οι αντιμνημονιακοί αγωνιστές με τους φλογερούς αγώνες εναντίον της Μέρκελ προσπαθούν να μας κρύψουν: επιλογή. Τι θα κόψουμε για να μειώσουμε το έλλειμμα; Ποιοι θα πληρώσουν;

4 χρόνια μετά έχουν κοπεί μισθοί, συντάξεις, η ανεργία έφτασε στο 27%. Αν ανοίξεις το πρωί την τηλεόραση, όμως, θα δεις επαναστάτες και πατριώτες να δίνουν μάχες εναντίον του μνημονίου. Για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, ρε γαμώτο! Για να μη πέσει στα χέρια των κερδοσκόπων..

----------


## linman

13. 6. 2013 ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΥ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ Ο Ιατρικός Σύλλογος Ρόδου καταδικάζει την απόφαση της τρικομματικής κυβέρνησης για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ μοναδικού μέσου ενημέρωσης ιδιαίτερα στα ακριτικά νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου και της Επικρατείας Η αιφνίδια απόφαση της τρικομματικής συγκυβέρνησης, να βάλει λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, αποτελεί παραβίαση κάθε συνταγματικής και δημοκρατικής αρχής.

----------


## PopManiac

> Κι ένα άρθρο του Γεωργελέ από την Athens Voice πριν 2 βδομάδες. Δεν έχω διαβάσει και τις 72 σελίδες οπότε αν το έχει βάλει κάποιος mea culpa.
> 
> Ξυπνάω νωρίς. Και αυτόματα, κάνω το λάθος να πατήσω το τηλεκοντρόλ. Πέφτω σε πρωινή συζήτηση για το μέλλον της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Όπως σε όλες τις ανάλογες τηλεοπτικές συζητήσεις, σε μάχες που έχουν ελάχιστη σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, λαϊκοί αγωνιστές δίνουν αγώνες για να υπερασπίσουν το κράτος, το δημόσιο, την ενημέρωση, την κρατική τηλεόραση, από την επίθεση των μνημονίων και των κερδοσκόπων.
> 
> Θέλει κανείς να καταργήσει τη δημόσια τηλεόραση; Αμφισβητεί κανένας το ρόλο της; Τότε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε πραγματικά πόση και τι δημόσια τηλεόραση θέλουμε; Και πόσο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουμε γι’ αυτό; Ο κρατισμός και η κομματοκρατία έχουν γίνει τόσο απόλυτα κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία, ώστε όταν κάποιος τολμάει να θέσει τα απλά, λογικά ερωτήματα, αντιμετωπίζεται ως εχθρός του λαού.
> 
> Εσύ πόση ΕΡΤ θέλεις στη ζωή σου; Και πόσο είσαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσεις γι’ αυτό; Δηλαδή, τι άλλο προτιμάς να στερηθείς για να έχεις αυτή την τηλεόραση που έχεις; Γιατί όλα έχουν ένα αντίτιμο, δεν μας χαρίζουν τίποτα. Συζητάτε για 4,5 ευρώ το μήνα, λένε οι υποστηρικτές του λεφτά υπάρχουν. Αν τα 51 ευρώ το χρόνο δεν είναι να το κάνουμε θέμα, τότε γιατί μας ενοχλεί ο φόρος ακίνητης περιουσίας; Γιατί συζητάμε για τα 10 ευρώ το στρέμμα και μας φαίνεται χαράτσι; Αν είμαστε τόσο large γιατί μιλάμε για «ανθρωπιστική καταστροφή»;
> 
> Πριν λίγο καιρό διαπιστώσαμε ότι ο συνολικός τζίρος όλης της τηλεοπτικής αγοράς είναι μικρότερος από τα 300 εκατομμύρια που πληρώνει η ελληνική κοινωνία για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, μέσω των λογαριασμών. Πράγμα που είναι υπερβολικό. Όμως κι αυτό είναι η μισή αλήθεια. Γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο τα 4 κανάλια της ΕΡΤ, οι 7 κεντρικοί και οι 19 περιφερειακοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί. Είναι ακόμα τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και ραδιόφωνα της Βουλής, των δήμων, των κομμάτων, της εκκλησίας. Δεκάδες, δηλαδή, μέσα ενημέρωσης που συντηρούνται από το κράτος.
> ...


Nαι, βέβαια ο κ. Γεωργελές (όπως και η κυβέρνηση) κάνει γαργάρα την περί ταμπακιέρας συζήτηση που αφορά στο ΠΩΣ έκλεισε και με ποιες ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ.

Για τα άλλα, έχει αρκετά δίκια (σε ό,τι με αφορά) αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω πως είναι ευφυής άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί εκ παραδρομής να κάνει γαργάρα το ουσιώδες των όσων συμβαίνουν και ο κ. Γεωργελές κάποιες πλάτες κάνει  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## linman

Αυστηρό μήνυμα προς την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά στέλνει ο Επίτροπος για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα Νιλ Μούιζνιεκς, του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης, αναφορικά με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Κάνει λόγο για «απερίσκεπτη ενέργεια» που μειώνει την πολυφωνία των ΜΜΕ και καταφέρει βαρύ πλήγμα στη Δημοκρατία. Καλεί επιπλέον τον πρωθυπουργό να πάρει πίσω την απόφαση.

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυστηρό μήνυμα προς την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά στέλνει ο Επίτροπος για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα Νιλ Μούιζνιεκς, του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης, αναφορικά με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Κάνει λόγο για «απερίσκεπτη ενέργεια» που μειώνει την πολυφωνία των ΜΜΕ και καταφέρει βαρύ πλήγμα στη Δημοκρατία. Καλεί επιπλέον τον πρωθυπουργό να πάρει πίσω την απόφαση.


Link please;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Αυστηρό μήνυμα προς την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά στέλνει ο Επίτροπος για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα Νιλ Μούιζνιεκς, του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης, αναφορικά με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Κάνει λόγο για «απερίσκεπτη ενέργεια» που μειώνει την πολυφωνία των ΜΜΕ και καταφέρει βαρύ πλήγμα στη Δημοκρατία. Καλεί επιπλέον τον πρωθυπουργό να πάρει πίσω την απόφαση.


τον αυστηρό ο Κύριος Επίτροπος να πάει να τον κάνει στην Μέρκελ που δενμας δίνει τις αποζημιώσεις του 2ΠΠ
αλλά εκεί κάνει ντεμενάδες.

----------


## linman

> Link please;


http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84

----------


## sexrazat

> Nαι, βέβαια ο κ. Γεωργελές (όπως και η κυβέρνηση) κάνει γαργάρα την περί ταμπακιέρας συζήτηση που αφορά στο ΠΩΣ έκλεισε και με ποιες ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ.
> 
> Για τα άλλα, έχει αρκετά δίκια (σε ό,τι με αφορά) αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω πως είναι ευφυής άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί εκ παραδρομής να κάνει γαργάρα το ουσιώδες των όσων συμβαίνουν και ο κ. Γεωργελές κάποιες πλάτες κάνει


Ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με τον τρόπο που έκλεισε. Αλλά θα πρέπει προτού το κάνουμε Κούγκι να πούμε και τι ακριβώς προτείνουμε συγκεκριμένα Πχ 700 δημοσιογράφοι στην ΕΡΤ που μήνες τώρα απεργούν και για πρόσληψη άλλων 150 είναι ένα θέμα. Αλλά εμείς θέλουμε απλώς να το παίζουμε τζάμπα μάγκες κι όταν η ερώτηση φτάνει στο δια ταύτα την κάνουμε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια.

ΥΣ Ο Γεωργελές ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να το έχει κάνει γαργάρα μιας και το κομμάτι γράφτηκε 2 βδομάδες πριν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ

----------


## 29gk

> Αυστηρό μήνυμα προς την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά στέλνει ο Επίτροπος για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα Νιλ Μούιζνιεκς, του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης, αναφορικά με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Κάνει λόγο για «απερίσκεπτη ενέργεια» που μειώνει την πολυφωνία των ΜΜΕ και καταφέρει βαρύ πλήγμα στη Δημοκρατία. Καλεί επιπλέον τον πρωθυπουργό να πάρει πίσω την απόφαση.


Kατα τη γνωμη μου, η ευφυης κινηση του Σαμαρα, οπως την χαρακτηρισα αρχικα, εχει γυρισει πολυ γρηγορα "αναποδα" και το λαθος του "μαυρου" συνεχιζεται με ακομα ενα. Την πληρη απουσια των στελεχων της ΝΔ !! Παρομοιο λαθος κανει και η ΔΗΜΑΡ που και τα δικα της στελεχη ειναι εξαφανισμενα, ομως η ΝΔ κανει την κατασταση χειροτερη εχοντας εξαπολυσει ολα τα τρολια της και εχοντας ενεργοποιησει ολα τα φιλικα ή και αγοραστα sites, να αναφερουν οποια παπαρια σκεφτει ο καθενας. Χωρις κεντρικο προγραμμα και σχεδιο αμυνας, κατι που τελικα επιδεινωνει την κατασταση τωρα ειδικα που αρχισαν και οι σφαλιαρες εξ εξωτερικου.

Οι ΠΑΣΟΚοι παλι, ως πιο εμπειροι σε αυτου του ειδους τις λαμογιες χειραγωγησης της κοινης γνωμης, πεταξαν αρκετο μελανι και θολωσαν λιγο τα νερα, με τις παρουσιες και θεσεις των Σκανδαλιδη, Μπατζελη, Γεννηματα και Κακλαμανη με μονη εξαιρεση την μεγαλη ζημια που εκανε ο ανεκδιηγητος (και δεν του φαινοτανε αυτου του ανθρωπου οτι θα ειναι τοσο μα τοσο εκτος τοπου και χρονου ) Χρυσοχοιδης.

Θα δουμε αυριο εαν αντιληφθηκαν την αλλαγη στον αερα, ξεκαθαρο απο την ομιλια του Τσιπρα τωρα στον Βολο, και αν θα αλλαξουν και αυτοι θεση. Ο Γεωργιαδης κατι φανηκε να καταλαβαινει και δοκιμασε ηρωικα μονος του σημερα το πρωι, αλλα περιπου δαρθηκε μονος του καθως δεν μπορουσε να δικαιολογησει τα αδικαιολογητα κι οπως ειπα χωρις καποιο πλανο και καλυψη.

- - - Updated - - -




> τον αυστηρό ο Κύριος Επίτροπος να πάει να τον κάνει στην Μέρκελ που δενμας δίνει τις αποζημιώσεις του 2ΠΠ
> αλλά εκεί κάνει ντεμενάδες.


Τεμεναδες ειναι στα ελληνικα. Ρωτα και τον μπαμπα. Ή μηπως ακομα συντασσει την απαντηση στα προηγουμενα ; Του εδωσες την Αγωγη του Πολιτη που κανατε φετος ; Ή το εκανες σαιτες στο τελος της χρονιας και δεν μπορειτε να βρειτε ακρη με τα της Ελληνικης Δημοκρατιας και του πολιτευματος ;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Πχ 700 δημοσιογράφοι στην ΕΡΤ που μήνες τώρα απεργούν και για πρόσληψη άλλων 150 είναι ένα θέμα. Αλλά εμείς θέλουμε απλώς να το παίζουμε τζάμπα μάγκες κι όταν η ερώτηση φτάνει στο δια ταύτα την κάνουμε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια.


και οι Ευρωπαίοι που τώρα μας μαλώνουν τζάμπα μάγκες το παίζουν, να δούμε τι θα πούν αν μάθουν για την απεργία των 700 και ιδιαίτερα για τον λόγο, την στιγμή που μισθοί και συντάξεις μειώνονται κατ' εντολή των συμπατριωτών τους,

- - - Updated - - -

ΝΑΙ στον Εισαγγελέα Διαφθοράς λέμε!
όποιος έκανε κουτσουκέλα να πλερώω

----------


## Artemius

> τον αυστηρό ο Κύριος Επίτροπος να πάει να τον κάνει στην Μέρκελ που δενμας δίνει τις αποζημιώσεις του 2ΠΠ
> αλλά εκεί κάνει ντεμενάδες.


μπα?

γτ καποιος που ουτε ζούσε τότε,ούτε είναι Έλληνας,να διεκδικησει σε διεθνη δικαστηρια οταν εσυ που είσαι ο μακελευμενος δεν διεκδικεις?

για την ακριβεια δε,οταν λεω "εσυ" εννοώ τις Κυβερνησεις και τα Κοινοβούλια της χώρας σου/μου απο την λήξη του Β' ΠΠ και της χειροτερης Φασιστικης Θηριωδιας.

μοναδικη εξαιρεση οι κατοικοι/απόγονοι διαφόρων Μαρτυρικών Κοινοτήτων και κάποιοι ανθρωποι των γραμματων/τεχνων/δημοσιογραφιας.

και τώρα εχεις την Χουντα του Σαμαρα και των ομοιων του,που βρισκονται και στα πολιτικα πραγματα χρονια τωρα πριν,να διεκδικησουν? πλακα με κανεις?

α,μη λεμε οτι θελουμε.

τεμεναδες κανουν οι Πρωθυπουργοι της Ελλαδας,και η μπαλα παιρνει και εσενα και εμενα μαζι τους.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Γιατί ακριβώς είναι "προπαγάνδα";


γιατί δεν ξέρει ότι στην δεκαετία του 60-αρχές 70 κάποιοι έλεγαν να μην το παίζουμε πολύ άγρια με τους Τουρκοκύπριους γιατί μπορεί να γίνει εισβολή,
είδες σκέτη προπαγάνδα, τίποτα δεν έγινε μια χαρά είναι η Κύπρος, ούτε εισβολή ούτε τίποτα, όλα ήταν "προπαγάνδα".

----------


## PopManiac

> Ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με τον τρόπο που έκλεισε. Αλλά θα πρέπει προτού το κάνουμε Κούγκι να πούμε και τι ακριβώς προτείνουμε συγκεκριμένα Πχ 700 δημοσιογράφοι στην ΕΡΤ που μήνες τώρα απεργούν και για πρόσληψη άλλων 150 είναι ένα θέμα. Αλλά εμείς θέλουμε απλώς να το παίζουμε τζάμπα μάγκες κι όταν η ερώτηση φτάνει στο δια ταύτα την κάνουμε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια.
> 
> ΥΣ Ο Γεωργελές ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να το έχει κάνει γαργάρα μιας και το κομμάτι γράφτηκε 2 βδομάδες πριν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ


 :Embarassed:  My bad, τρώω το καπέλο μου περί Γεωργελέ αν και δεν θα με εξέπληττε  :Razz: 

Από εκεί και πέρα, ψάχνοντας για το άρθρο που παρέθεσες έπεσα σε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πιο πρόσφατο πάλι από την Athens Voice:




> city news and voices - ΕΡΤ: Ποιος πιστεύει τον κ. Σαμαρά;
> 
> Μακάρι να ’λεγε την αλήθεια ο κ. Σαμαράς. Θα ’θελα να μπορούσα να επικροτήσω το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Να συμφωνήσω με όσα λένε κι αυτός κι ο κ. Κεδίκογλου και οι υποστηρικτές τους. Να πω χωρίς περιστροφές και «μα» και «μου», «ναι, ρε παιδί μου, έχουνε δίκιο». Έχουνε δίκιο για τις εστίες διαφθοράς, για τα έξι λογιστήρια που δεν συνεργάζονται, για το καρκίνωμα του «ερτικού» συνδικαλισμού, για τους άπειρους παρατρεχάμενους που εμφανίζονται μόνο για να πληρωθούνε. Να δεχτώ ότι ο πρωθυπουργός είναι ειλικρινής και ότι όλα τώρα αλλάζουνε, ότι η ΕΡΤ ήτανε πράγματι το σύμβολο των χειρότερων στοιχείων του δημόσιου τομέα κι ότι όλα πλέον θα μπούνε σε άλλη πορεία. Να πω ότι ήταν μια ενέργεια ορθολογισμού, που μειώνει το Δημόσιο, όπως πράγματι έχουμε ανάγκη. Να τα πω όλα αυτά χωρίς εκφράσεις - εξισορροπητικά βαρίδια, ξάστερα και σκέτα και σταράτα.
> 
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γράψω, επίσης χωρίς εξισορροπητικά βαρίδια, πόσο άκυροι είναι οι αντιπολιτευόμενοι, όταν μιλάνε για «φίμωμα της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης», για «φασιστικές ενέργειες», για «οριστικό κλείσιμο», που θυμήθηκαν την ποιότητα της ΕΡΤ (την οποία ποτέ δεν έβλεπαν), ενώ απλά υπερασπίζονται την υπάρχουσα (πανάκριβη και πελατειακή) κατάσταση και τον κρατισμό που έχει μέσα το κεφάλι τους. Που κόπτονται για δύο χιλιάδες εξακόσιους τόσους απολυμένους (από τους οποίους πολλοί θα ξαναπροσληφτούνε άνετα, έχοντας μάλιστα αποζημιωθεί), ενώ δε δίνουνε δεκάρα για τους εκτός νυμφώνος, το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο άνεργους και δεν ξέρω και γω πόσους υποαμειβόμενους ή ταλαίπωρα αυτοαπασχολούμενους στο δικό μας, τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Πόσο άκυροι είναι οι καρεκλοκένταυροι συνδικαλιστές της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και των Ομοσπονδιών Τύπου και της ΕΣΗΕΑ (και της ΑΔΕΔΥ και της ΓΣΕΕ), που απαντάνε με απεργίες, τη στιγμή ακριβώς που η ενημέρωση χρειάζεται περισσότερο (αυτό ξέρουν να κάνουν, αυτό κάνουν). Πόσο οι καταληψίες της ΕΡΤ και οι ποικίλοι συμπαραστάτες τους έχουν φτιάξει ένα φανταστικό κόσμο δήθεν «ελεύθερων πολιορκημένων» που, επειδή εκπέμπουν αντάρτικα στο ίντερνετ, αυτοθυματοποιούνται, με τη μελό φαντασίωση ότι έχουν γίνει ήδη ήρωες, δαρμένοι από τα ΜΑΤ.
> 
> Αλλά τίποτ’ απ’ αυτά δεν μου βγαίνει. Και δεν μου βγαίνει, γιατί ξέρω από παλιά τι είναι ο κ. Σαμαράς (δεν ξεχνάω τα εθνικιστικά - αβερωφικά παραληρήματα της Πολιτικής Άνοιξης, δεν ξεχνάω την αποστασία του πού έριξε την κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη) κι έμαθα στο μεταξύ τι είναι κι ο κ. Κεδίκογλου. Και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι, στο δικό μου το μυαλό (ένας απλός ψηφοφόρος είμαι που συμβαίνει να αρθρογραφώ), μόνο αν μιλήσουνε ειλικρινά, «κάνουν αυτοκριτική» για τα δικά τους λάθη και διακόψουν την παλιά τους πρακτική, μόνο τότε μπορούν να θεωρηθούν αξιόπιστοι. Πράγματα, εννοείται, που δεν γίνονται. Τώρα, λοιπόν, όσο κι αν θα συμφωνούσα θεωρητικά με ριζική αναδιάρθρωση/ ιδιωτικοποίηση/ κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, δεν μπορώ να επικροτήσω αυτό που έγινε, όπως έγινε κι απ’ αυτούς που έγινε. Γιατί; Γιατί πολλά θυμάμαι και πολλά παρατηρώ:
> 
> Πρώτο, ο κ. Σαμαράς ήταν ο αντιμνημονιακότερος των αντιμνημονιακών, και άλλαξε άποψη ενάμιση χρόνο πριν μέσα από κάτι απίθανα «Ζάππεια Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ» και κάτι «ισοδύναμα» –  από την αρχή δηλαδή στερείται της έξωθεν καλής μαρτυρίας.
> ...


Πηγή

----------


## 29gk

> ΝΑΙ στον Εισαγγελέα Διαφθοράς λέμε!
> όποιος έκανε κουτσουκέλα να πλερώω


Οπως και πλερωωωω-σαν τοσοι αλλοι μεχρι σημερα. Ή μηπως απο σημερα θα αρχισουν να πλερωωωωωω ; Οπως λεμε διαιτα απο Δευτερα, για την ωρα ας σαβουρωσω 5-6-7 προμηθειομιζες μιας και ειμαι καθως πρεπει  ; Και ποιος θα διορισει τον κυριο Εισαγγελεα ; Και που θα βρουμε καναν καλο και αδιαφθορο τετοιον σαν και τους αλλους που εχουν  κλεισει μεχρι τωρα τοσες και τοσες υποθεσεις ;

Τι καμνει ο μπαμπας ; Ακομα ; Αργει και θα πρεπει να πας και για υπνο ....

----------


## psyxakias

Ότι και αν λένε κάποιοι περί βολεμένων πάντως, ο Σαμαράς κατάφερε να τους κάνει ήρωες για την προσπάθεια που καταβάλλουν (πλέον οι συζητήσεις ΚΑΙ στην νοηματική!  :Respekt: ) και όλο και πειρσσότεροι πολίτες ψάχνονται να δουν... πειρατικά την ΕΡΤ ως μοναδική πηγή πληροφόρησης που δίνει βήμα σε όποιον επιθυμεί (ακόμα και στη ΝΔ όπως φαίνεται). Μπράβο Αντώνη, που ξαναζωντάνεψες τόσο έξυπνα το ενδιαφέρον για την ΕΡΤ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> μοναδικη εξαιρεση οι κατοικοι/απόγονοι διαφόρων Μαρτυρικών Κοινοτήτων και κάποιοι ανθρωποι των γραμματων/τεχνων/δημοσιογραφιας.


το είναι τέχνη και διανόηση είναι πολύ σχετικό και υποκειμενικό και δεν θέλω να μου επιβάλλουν να πληρώσω αυτό που οι άλλοι θεωρούν κουλτούρα

- - - Updated - - -




> τεμεναδες κανουν οι Πρωθυπουργοι της Ελλαδας,και η μπαλα παιρνει και εσενα και εμενα μαζι τους.


οι πρόσφατοι Πρωθυπουργοί της Ελλάδος είναι σαν τον Γκορμπατσόφ,

----------


## sexrazat

> Ότι και αν λένε κάποιοι περί βολεμένων πάντως, ο Σαμαράς κατάφερε να τους κάνει ήρωες για την προσπάθεια που καταβάλλουν (πλέον οι συζητήσεις ΚΑΙ στην νοηματική! ) και όλο και πειρσσότεροι πολίτες ψάχνονται να δουν... πειρατικά την ΕΡΤ ως μοναδική πηγή πληροφόρησης που δίνει βήμα σε όποιον επιθυμεί (ακόμα και στη ΝΔ όπως φαίνεται). Μπράβο Αντώνη, που ξαναζωντάνεψες τόσο έξυπνα το ενδιαφέρον για την ΕΡΤ.


Σωστός. Όπως επίσης και η επίδειξη πυγμής και ο τσαμπουκάς του Σαμαρά πιθανότατα σε βάθος χρόνου θα του δώσουν πόντους.

----------


## thiseas.GP

τι έγινε σας τρόμαξα;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστός. Όπως επίσης και η επίδειξη πυγμής και ο τσαμπουκάς του Σαμαρά πιθανότατα σε βάθος χρόνου θα του δώσουν πόντους.


εννοείται "τακτοποίησε" gasprom και ερτ μεσα σε 48 ώρες, Γκόρμπι και Πούτιν σε ένα άτομο ο Αντωνάκης

----------


## Artemius

> γιατί δεν ξέρει ότι στην δεκαετία του 60-αρχές 70 κάποιοι έλεγαν να μην το παίζουμε πολύ άγρια με τους Τουρκοκύπριους γιατί μπορεί να γίνει εισβολή,
> είδες σκέτη προπαγάνδα, τίποτα δεν έγινε μια χαρά είναι η Κύπρος, ούτε εισβολή ούτε τίποτα, όλα ήταν "προπαγάνδα".



πας καλα? επικοινωνεις? σοβαρα τωρα.  :Smile: 

συγκρινεις ιστορικα γεγονοτα οπως να ναι.

anyway η μονη συνδεση που βλεπω με αυτο που βρισκομαστε σημερα,ειναι οτι τοτε ηταν Χουντα με τανκς.

ειδαμε που μας οδηγησε η Χουντα.

και επειδη "μεχρι τον προορισμο,υπαρχει και ταξιδι",ο προδοτης Ιωαννιδης αφου πρωτα εκτραχυνε την κατασταση στην Κυπρο οσο δεν χωραει ο νους,μετα την παρεδωσε ουσιαστικα στον Αττιλα. γτ περι παραδοσης προκειταν ουσιαστικα. αφου οι παντες και τα παντα του ελεγαν οτι επικειται εισβολη και αυτος δεν εκανε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τιποτα. αρα? παρεδωσε αμεσα την Κυπρο στον Αττιλα. και οταν λεω αμεσα το εννοω,γτ στις στρατιωτικες πραξεις και κινησεις δεν υπαρχει εξ αντικειμενου το "εμμεσως πλην σαφως".

----------


## alekan

> τι έγινε σας τρόμαξα;;


Nαι, τόση εξυπνάδα είναι τρομακτική.

----------


## 29gk

> τι έγινε σας τρόμαξα;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> εννοείται "τακτοποίησε" gasprom και ερτ μεσα σε 48 ώρες


Εμενα οντως με τρομαζεις. Τι εννοεις "τακτοποιησε" την gasprom ; Τελειωσε το deal ; Τους διωξαμε ; Και με την ΕΡΤ παλι ; Τι εκανε ; Ειναι οριστικο ; Εχω αληθινα τρομαξει και θα ηθελα διευκρινησεις. Νομιζα οτι αισθανομουν αηδια αλλα ειναι τρομος τελικα.

----------


## giwrgosth

Διαβάζω διάφορα, όπως πχ ότι τα άτομα στην ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν πολλά, ή ότι δεν κόστιζαν πολλά και φρικάρω!
Κανείς δε θέλει να βλέπει γύρω του ανέργους, κανείς δεν πρέπει να χαίρετε που η χώρα δεν έχει κρατική τηλεόραση, κανείς δεν πρέπει να έχει τη λογική με την κατσίκα του γείτονα. αλλά το ότι η ΕΡΤ ήταν ένα καρκίνωμα είναι γεγονός.
Ότι γινόταν κατασπατάληση και καθαρή κλοπή από κάποιους (δυστυχώς όχι λίγους) υπαλλήλους είναι επίσης γεγονός.
Θα αναφέρω μόνο ένα από τα πολλά που γνωρίζω για το πως έκλεβαν την ΕΡΤ (έμενα και εσένα δηλαδή) οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ.
Όσοι κάνουν επαγγελματικά ταξίδια θα γνωρίζουν τη διαδικασία απόδοσης εξόδων. Κάνουν ένα εξοδολόγιο με τα έξοδα, καταθέτουν όλες τις αποδείξεις στο λογιστήριο και αναλόγως παίρνουν ή δίνουν ρέστα.
Η ίδια διαδικασία και στην ΕΡΤ φυσικά, με μια διαφορά όμως: τις αποδείξεις των διοδίων και μόνο αυτές, τις έστελναν στο λογιστήριο με φαξ!
Παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία και μπορεί να καταλάβει ο καθένας τους λόγους.
Αν όχι να τους εξηγήσω: με ένα διόδιο βγάζοντάς το φωτοτυπία και στέλνοντάς το με φαξ, φαινόταν πως έχουν πάει εκτός έδρας 4 άτομα με 4 αυτοκίνητα*, οπότε βενζίνες Χ4, φαγητά Χ4, ξενοδοχεία Χ4, εκτός έδρας Χ4 κλπ.
Το ίδιο ταξίδι που σε ένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι μπορεί να στοίχιζε συνολικά 1.000 ευρώ, στην ΕΡΤ ήταν τουλάχιστον 5.000.
Αυτά όλα ίσχυαν μέχρι πριν 3-4 χρόνια, δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν τα τελευταία χρόνια.

* Στην ΕΡΤ ο κάθε τεχνικός πήγαινε εκτός έδρας με το αυτοκίνητό του και χωρίς συνεπιβάτη, με τη λογική πως είτε φοβάται τον οδηγό, είτε δε θέλει να πάρει στο λαιμό του το συνοδηγό. Οπότε 4 τεχνικοί? 4 αυτοκίνητα. Λογικό? 

Υπόψιν πως είμαι κατά του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ με το φασιστικό τρόπο που έγινε, αλλά σίγουρα κάτι έπρεπε να αλλάξει.

----------


## 29gk

Για να το καταλαβεις, ξεκινα απο το 36 ανθρωποι κοστιζαν οσο 2600 !!! Ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογικα και εχεις και δικηο αλλα ποιος σου λεει οτι σκοπευουν να αλλαξουν αυτον το λογο ; Το 36/2600 ; Αν στο κανουν δηλαδη 36/800 πιστευεις πως θα εχει αποτελεσμα ;

----------


## anon

> Nαι, βέβαια ο κ. Γεωργελές (όπως και η κυβέρνηση) κάνει γαργάρα την περί ταμπακιέρας συζήτηση που αφορά στο ΠΩΣ έκλεισε και με ποιες ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ.
> 
> Για τα άλλα, έχει αρκετά δίκια (σε ό,τι με αφορά) αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω πως είναι ευφυής άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί εκ παραδρομής να κάνει γαργάρα το ουσιώδες των όσων συμβαίνουν και ο κ. Γεωργελές κάποιες πλάτες κάνει




Eτσι, ετσι, να φανούν οι πληρωμένοι του συστήματος. Ελπίζω να τους βάλουμε όλους σε ένα κατάστιχο, και εαν ποτέ γίνει μια επανάσταση σαν την Γαλλική, ναναι πρώτοι στην σειρά, πριν και απο τους άρχοντες των οποίων τα συμφέροντα υποστηρίζουν...

----------


## PopManiac

> Eτσι, ετσι, να φανούν οι πληρωμένοι του συστήματος. Ελπίζω να τους βάλουμε όλους σε ένα κατάστιχο, και εαν ποτέ γίνει μια επανάσταση σαν την Γαλλική, ναναι πρώτοι στην σειρά, πριν και απο τους άρχοντες των οποίων τα συμφέροντα υποστηρίζουν...


ΑΚΥΡΟΝ καθώς ο Γεωργελές αθώος ως το παραπάνω, διάβασε 2-3 ποστ πριν και αποσυναρμολόγησε την λαιμητόμο  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> ΑΚΥΡΟΝ καθώς ο Γεωργελές αθώος ως το παραπάνω, διάβασε 2-3 ποστ πριν και αποσυναρμολόγησε την λαιμητόμο


ΟΚ. Ο Γεωργελές έξω απο την λίστα, αλλά την λαιμητόμο την τροχίζω για άλλους ωραίους τροφαντούς λαιμούς  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## zillion

> Το οτι υπογραψε ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας συνιστα συνταγματικοτητα της πραξης ;


Αυτό το χούφταλο ο πρόεδρος της "δημοκρατίας" δεν θα βγει να υπερασπιστεί την υπογραφή του; Καπετάν Παπούλια θα διαβάσετε το επόμενο διάταγμα πριν το υπογράψετε;

----------


## thiseas.GP

ακούσατε στο live τι είπε ένας της ΕΣΗΕΑ;;
ότι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα να πάρουν την θεση των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ
και θα δείξουν ότι θέλουν, κοινώς δεν συμπαρίστανται 
και μίλησε για μέτωπο προπαγάνδας κατά του αγώνα και κάτι σαν απεργοσπαστικό,

----------


## linman

Σχεδόν 20.000 διαδηλωτές απόψε στην Πάτρα, κατά της Χούντας!
Μία από τις μεγαλύτερες συγκεντρώσεις που έχουν γίνει στην Πάτρα αποδείχθηκε η σημερινή ενάντια στο λουκέτο της ΕΡΤ.

Χιλιάδες κόσμου είχαν κατέβει στους δρόμους της Πάτρας για την ΕΡΤ. Το μέγεθος της πορείας ήταν τόσο μεγάλο, που η κορυφή βρισκόταν Κορίνθου και Ερμού και η ουρά ήταν στη Γούναρη και Μαιζώνος!. Μιλάμε για 10 ολόκληρα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα στο κέντρο της πόλης.


  Ο λαός της Πάτρας, έδειξε στην κυβέρνηση απόψε, την πόρτα εξόδου, κυριολεκτικά. Η οργή τεράστια, το πάθος μεγάλο και η πίστη στην τελική νίκη μεγάλη.

http://airetikosonair.blogspot.gr/2013/06/20000.html

----------


## sexrazat

> Για να το καταλαβεις, ξεκινα απο το 36 ανθρωποι κοστιζαν οσο 2600 !!! Ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογικα και εχεις και δικηο αλλα ποιος σου λεει οτι σκοπευουν να αλλαξουν αυτον το λογο ; Το 36/2600 ; Αν στο κανουν δηλαδη 36/800 πιστευεις πως θα εχει αποτελεσμα ;


Off topic αλλά καλό αν και δεν το θυμάμαι καλά.

Κάποιοι παλιοί μπορεί να θυμούνται μια Γαλλική κωμωδία «Η περιπέτεια είναι περιπέτεια». Σκηνή σε δρόμο του Παρισιού. Πατέρας επαγγελματίας απατεώνας (ο Λίνο Βεντούρα αν θυμάμαι καλά) και γιος επαναστάτης. Ο γιος του δείχνει μια κοκτέιλ μολότοφ κρυμμένη κάτω από το μπουφάν. Έτσι θα κάψουμε τους αστούς κι όλα τα υλικά αγαθά που μας κλέβουν. Ο πατέρας την παίρνει την κοιτάει μ’ ένα θυμόσοφο βλέμμα, ανάβει το φυτίλι με το τσιγάρο του και μπροστά στα έντρομα μάτια του γιού την πετάει στο καμπριολέ αυτοκίνητο του μικρού. «Ωραία ας αρχίσουμε από τα κοντινά μας πρόσωπα» του λέει.

----------


## raspoutiv

εάν θέλει να εφαρμόσει χουντική εξουσία ο ανίκανος Σαμαράς, πρέπει να κατεβάσει και τα τανκς

με τα παπαγαλάκια του και τον εκφοβισμό των πολιτών δε θα τα καταφέρει. είναι πολύ λίγος για κάτι τέτοιο
εδώ δεν το καταφέρνει ο Ερντογάν, ο mr.failure θα το κανε;

----------


## psyxakias

Ανοίγει ξανά η ΕΡΤ - Δείτε με τι συμβάσεις θα προσληφθούν οι εργαζόμενοι
http://www.star.gr/Pages/Politiki_Oi...oi_ergazomenoi

*Spoiler:*




			Αποφασισμένος να σταματήσει την «τρικυμία» της τρικομματικής φέρεται να είναι ο πρωθυπουργός. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς, μετά και τις σφοδρές αντιδράσεις των κυβερνητικών εταίρων Βενιζέλου και Κουβέλη στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, επεξεργάζεται σχέδιο για να εκτονωθεί η κρίση, να αποφευχθούν οι εκλογές αλλά και να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα στην κοινωνία.

Με σκοπό να φύγει το μαύρο από τις οθόνες της ραδιοτηλεόρασης, ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς θα πάει σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πηγές στη σύσκεψη των πολιτικών αρχηγών με μία προσωρινή λύση, με την οποία θεωρεί πως θα διασφαλίσει την ομαλή μετάβαση της ΕΡΤ στη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Συγκεκριμένα, όπως αποκλειστικά γράψαμε το πρωί της Πέμπτης στο star.gr,  θα προτείνουν να εκπέμπει κανονικά το σήμα, με προσωρινό πρόγραμμα, πιθανότατα επαναλήψεις του προγράμματος.

Η ευθύνη για το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα ανήκει στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών και στη Γενική Γραμματεία Επικοινωνίας, όργανα που έχουν αναλάβει τη διαχείριση πλέον της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης με βάση την υπουργική απόφαση που υπέγραψαν την Τρίτη για το κλείσιμο και την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ. Στο νέο σχήμα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν πολλά πρόσωπα της παλιάς ΕΡΤ, κάτι το οποίο, άλλωστε είχε γίνει γνωστό από την πρώτη στιγμή αφού ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος είχε εξηγήσει πως στο νέο κρατικό κανάλι θα έχουν δικαίωμα να υποβάλουν αίτηση για να προσληφθούν.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του capital.gr, το Μαξίμου φέρεται να δρομολογεί τη μετάδοση προσωρινού προγράμματος, με τους εργαζόμενους να υπογράφουν συμβάσεις ορισμένου έργου έτσι ώστε να λειτουργήσει προσωρινά αλλά με περιορισμένο αριθμό τεχνικών και δημοσιογράφων.

Οι ίδιες πηγές αναφέρουν ότι η κυβέρνηση αναζητά ομάδες δημοσιογράφων με δίμηνες συμβάσεις τις οποίες θα υπογράψουν με το υπουργείο Οικονομικών προκειμένου να λειτουργήσει η προσωρινή ΕΡΤ, ώσπου να ανοίξει η ΝΕΡΙΤ.

Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ένα tweet της δημοσιογράφου Νικόλ Λιβαδάρη υπεύθυνης για το δελτίο της Ελλης Στάη: «Ζητάνε επίσης "πρόθυμους" για να οργανώσουν υποτυπώδη "μεταβατική λειτουργία"...» αλλά και του δημοσιογράφου της ΕΡΤ Γιώργου Κογιάννη: «Αισχρό. Ζητούν από διευθυντές να βρουν μια ομάδα με δίμηνες συμβάσεις με το ΥΠΟΙΚ ώστε να λειτουργήσει η ΕΡΤ μέχρι να την ανοίξουν ως ΝΕΡΙΤ!».

Η κίνηση αυτή προκαλεί χιλιάδες ερωτήματα, με το βασικό να είναι υπό ποιά νομική μορφή θα εκπέμψει το νέο μέσο, καθώς πλέον με την υπουργική απόφαση η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ δεν υπάρχει, ενώ η ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ δεν έχει καν συσταθεί.

Αυτές οι πληροφορίες προβληματίζουν και τους εργαζόμενους που φοβούνται μην τυχόν κληθούν να υπογράψουν αυτές τις συμβάσεις έργου, αν και εφόσον παραιτηθούν των αποζημιώσεων που δικαιούνται ως απολυμένοι.
		



Δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, να τους προτείνουν να δουλέψουν με 2μηνη σύμβαση (νομικά για το Υπ. Οικονομικών) ώσπου να ξεκινήσει η ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ, για να υποστηρίξει η κυβέρνηση "ορίστε δε την κλείνουμε την ΕΡΤ, αυτοί δε θέλουν να δουλέψουν κατά τη μετάβαση".


-----

Αύριο κρίσιμη απόφαση του ΣτE για την ΕΡΤ
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...06/2013_504199


*Spoiler:*




			Μετά την προσφυγή της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, ο Πρόεδρος, Κωνσταντίνος Μενουδάκος, αποφάσισε να εξετάσει αύριο το το κατά πόσον μπορεί να παραμείνει ανοιχτή η ΕΡΤ έως ότου αποφασιστεί η νομιμότητα της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου.

Δικαστικοί κύκλοι δεν αποκλείουν το ενδεχόμενο, όπως και σε προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις, να αποφασίσει το δικαστήριο ότι μέχρι να ληφθεί η απόφαση για τη νομιμότητα, η ΕΡΤ να παραμείνει ανοιχτή. Κάτι τέτοιο θα δημιουργήσει νέα δεδομένα και ενδεχομένως να δώσει στον κυβερνητικό σχηματισμό περισσότερο χρόνο για τον χειρισμό του θέματος.

Στην προσφυγή της, η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Συλλόγων Προσωπικού Επιχειρήσεων Ραδιοφωνίας- Τηλεόρασης αναφέρει ότι η επίμαχη απόφαση προσκρούει στο άρθρο 15 του Συντάγματος που αφορά στους κανόνες λειτουργίας της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, στο άρθρο 25 που καθιερώνει τον κανόνα της αρχής της αναλογικότητας, αλλά και στην Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου που προστατεύει την ελευθερία της έκφρασης μέσω της ραδιοφωνίας και της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## nikos salonika

επειδη διεθνως βλεπω οτι το κλιμα πιεζει ωστε να γινει κατι να πεσουν οι τονοι , εγω θα ηθλεα να ρωτησω , αν αυριο ξανανοιγε με τους μισους υπαλληλους και εδειχνει επαναληψεις εως τον σεπτεμβρη ( αυτο ειναι που φημολογητε εντονα) θα εισασταν καλυμενοι ?

----------


## hedgehog

> επειδη διεθνως βλεπω οτι το κλιμα πιεζει ωστε να γινει κατι να πεσουν οι τονοι , εγω θα ηθλεα να ρωτησω , αν αυριο ξανανοιγε με τους μισους υπαλληλους και εδειχνει επαναληψεις εως τον σεπτεμβρη ( αυτο ειναι που φημολογητε εντονα) θα εισασταν καλυμενοι ?


προσωπικά όχι!
το πρόβλημα δεν είναι άλλο παρά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ξεκίνησε το όλο πανηγύρι!
αυτό δεν αλλάζει βάζοντας κασέτες να παίζουν

----------


## psyxakias

> προσωπικά όχι!
> το πρόβλημα δεν είναι άλλο παρά ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ξεκίνησε το όλο πανηγύρι!
> αυτό δεν αλλάζει βάζοντας κασέτες να παίζουν


Ακριβώς. Ας ακυρωθεί πρώτα το κατάπτυστο ΠΝΠ και να μη τολμήσουν να το εφαρμόσουν και αλλού άσκοπα, και μετά βλέπουμε. Αυτό άλλωστε είναι ίσως η πιο ανησυχητική εξέλιξη, ότι ξεκίνησαν πλήρη παράκαμψης της βουλής χωρίς λόγο σε συνδυασμό με αιφνιδιαστική καταστολή.

- - - Updated - - -

Η ΕΡΤ πλέον έχει και e-mail επικοινωνίας: ertopen@gmail.com (ποιος ακούει τον mpetou τώρα  :Crazy: )

----------


## 29gk

> επειδη διεθνως βλεπω οτι το κλιμα πιεζει ωστε να γινει κατι να πεσουν οι τονοι , εγω θα ηθλεα να ρωτησω , αν αυριο ξανανοιγε με τους μισους υπαλληλους και εδειχνει επαναληψεις εως τον σεπτεμβρη ( αυτο ειναι που φημολογητε εντονα) θα εισασταν καλυμενοι ?


Kαι πως θα γινει αυτο ; Δοκιμασε να δωσεις απαντησεις στα παρακατω ερωτηματα και θα καταλαβεις.

- η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ καταργηθηκε. Πρεπει να συσταθει νεα, κατι που δεν γινεται σε διαστημα μικριοτερο των 30-40 ημερων
- Μισοι υπαλληλοι. Ποιοι μισοι ; Ποιες ειδικοτητες ; Ποσα καναλια ανοιχτα ; Η ΕΡΤ δεν ειναι ενα καναλι με 2600 εργαζομενους. Ειναι 3 τηλεοπτικα + ενα HD + ενα δορυφορικο + ποσα ραδιοφωνα + τοπικοι σταθμοι. 
- Τι θα μεταδιδει η ΕΡΤ ; Επαναληψεις οπως παρανομα παιζουν σωρηδον τα ακρως παρανομα ιδιωτικα καναλια ; Και η ομογενεια τι θα βλεπει ; Το της ΕΡΤ "καφε της χαρας" ; Αυτο ζητα και χρειαζεται νομιζεις ;
- Πως προκυπτει ο Σεπτεμβρης ; Ειδες κανενα σχεδιο ; Εδω οι ανθρωποι δεν ξερουν ποια θα ειναι η αποζημιωση τους και πως θα την παρουν. Οπως και το ποτε. ΚΑταλαβες να υπαρχει και γενικοτερος σχεδιασμος με τον τροπο που εξελιξε η κυβερνηση την κατασταση ;
- Αυτα που φημολογουνται εντονα, ειναι οι παπαριες του καθε ασχετου καθως οι "σχετικοι" εχουν βγαλει τον σκασμο και εχουν λουφαξει. Για 3 λογους. Λογω της νιλας απο τους Ρωσους, των απαιτησεων της τροικας για τα σπιτια μας και για την κατακραυγη του εγχειρηματος της ΕΡΤ. Πιστευεις λοιπον οτι κι αν σου ψθυρισουν ;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Off topic αλλά καλό αν και δεν το θυμάμαι καλά.
> 
> Κάποιοι παλιοί μπορεί να θυμούνται μια Γαλλική κωμωδία «Η περιπέτεια είναι περιπέτεια». Σκηνή σε δρόμο του Παρισιού. Πατέρας επαγγελματίας απατεώνας (ο Λίνο Βεντούρα αν θυμάμαι καλά) και γιος επαναστάτης. Ο γιος του δείχνει μια κοκτέιλ μολότοφ κρυμμένη κάτω από το μπουφάν. Έτσι θα κάψουμε τους αστούς κι όλα τα υλικά αγαθά που μας κλέβουν. Ο πατέρας την παίρνει την κοιτάει μ’ ένα θυμόσοφο βλέμμα, ανάβει το φυτίλι με το τσιγάρο του και μπροστά στα έντρομα μάτια του γιού την πετάει στο καμπριολέ αυτοκίνητο του μικρού. «Ωραία ας αρχίσουμε από τα κοντινά μας πρόσωπα» του λέει.


Να την βρεις και να την νοικιάσεις, ήταν καταπληκτική. Αν θες στείλε μου pm. Ο lino ventura και η καλή παρέα ήτανε, πουλούσαν προστασία σε πουτάνες, οι πουτάνες συνδικαλίστηκαν, τα κέρδη μειώθηκαν, και αποφάσισαν να περάσουν σε απαγωγές πολιτικών για λύτρα. Επειδή δεν γνώριζαν από πολιτική, προσλάβανε φοιτητές να τους κάνουν ιδιαίτερα. 

ps Ευχαριστώ popmaniac

----------


## psyxakias

> Kαι πως θα γινει αυτο ; Δοκιμασε να δωσεις απαντησεις στα παρακατω ερωτηματα και θα καταλαβεις.
> 
> - η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ καταργηθηκε. Πρεπει να συσταθει νεα, κατι που δεν γινεται σε διαστημα μικριοτερο των 30-40 ημερων
> - Μισοι υπαλληλοι. Ποιοι μισοι ; Ποιες ειδικοτητες ; Ποσα καναλια ανοιχτα ; Η ΕΡΤ δεν ειναι ενα καναλι με 2600 εργαζομενους. Ειναι 3 τηλεοπτικα + ενα HD + ενα δορυφορικο + ποσα ραδιοφωνα + τοπικοι σταθμοι. 
> - Τι θα μεταδιδει η ΕΡΤ ; Επαναληψεις οπως παρανομα παιζουν σωρηδον τα ακρως παρανομα ιδιωτικα καναλια ; Και η ομογενεια τι θα βλεπει ; Το της ΕΡΤ "καφε της χαρας" ; Αυτο ζητα και χρειαζεται νομιζεις ;
> - Πως προκυπτει ο Σεπτεμβρης ; Ειδες κανενα σχεδιο ; Εδω οι ανθρωποι δεν ξερουν ποια θα ειναι η αποζημιωση τους και πως θα την παρουν. Οπως και το ποτε. ΚΑταλαβες να υπαρχει και γενικοτερος σχεδιασμος με τον τροπο που εξελιξε η κυβερνηση την κατασταση ;
> - Αυτα που φημολογουνται εντονα, ειναι οι παπαριες του καθε ασχετου καθως οι "σχετικοι" εχουν βγαλει τον σκασμο και εχουν λουφαξει. Για 3 λογους. Λογω της νιλας απο τους Ρωσους, των απαιτησεων της τροικας για τα σπιτια μας και για την κατακραυγη του εγχειρηματος της ΕΡΤ. Πιστευεις λοιπον οτι κι αν σου ψθυρισουν ;


Σε Βενιζέλο/Κουβέλη πάντως μια τέτοια λογική με 2μηνη σύμβαση στο Υπ.Οικ., που ανήκουν πλέον οι εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ, θα ταίριαζε γάντι να κάνουν μια ωραιότατη κωλοτούμπα και να πουν ότι δεσμεύτηκαν για "ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή", όχι για "ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, live και όχι πετσοκομένη με προσωπικό ασφαλείας". Αμφιβάλλεις; Ακόμα και χρονικά, θα μπορούσε να παει 2014 αφού είπαν "το συντομότερο δυνατόν". Και φυσικά να παγιωθεί μια ωραία νέα τακτική "κλείνω/ανοίγω" για όλους τους δημόσιους οργανισμούς -ακόμα και τους πιο κρίσιμους- που θέλουν να διαλύσουν.

- - - Updated - - -




		Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δε θα πρέπει να κάνουν πίσω οι εργαζόμενοι και να φροντίσουν να το χειριστούν σωστά επικοινωνιακά, για να μην γυρίσουν την κοινή γνώμη εναντίον τους με κυβερνητική λάσπη. Κάτι αρκετά δύσκολο όταν ξανανοίξουν τα ιδιωτικά... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVxLNU8r3WY
*Το* ντέρμπυ *παιχνίδι είναι στημένο, και από πριν ξεπουλημένο*

----------


## nikos salonika

> Kαι πως θα γινει αυτο ; Δοκιμασε να δωσεις απαντησεις στα παρακατω ερωτηματα και θα καταλαβεις.
> 
> - η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ καταργηθηκε. Πρεπει να συσταθει νεα, κατι που δεν γινεται σε διαστημα μικριοτερο των 30-40 ημερων
> - Μισοι υπαλληλοι. Ποιοι μισοι ; Ποιες ειδικοτητες ; Ποσα καναλια ανοιχτα ; Η ΕΡΤ δεν ειναι ενα καναλι με 2600 εργαζομενους. Ειναι 3 τηλεοπτικα + ενα HD + ενα δορυφορικο + ποσα ραδιοφωνα + τοπικοι σταθμοι. 
> - Τι θα μεταδιδει η ΕΡΤ ; Επαναληψεις οπως παρανομα παιζουν σωρηδον τα ακρως παρανομα ιδιωτικα καναλια ; Και η ομογενεια τι θα βλεπει ; Το της ΕΡΤ "καφε της χαρας" ; Αυτο ζητα και χρειαζεται νομιζεις ;
> - Πως προκυπτει ο Σεπτεμβρης ; Ειδες κανενα σχεδιο ; Εδω οι ανθρωποι δεν ξερουν ποια θα ειναι η αποζημιωση τους και πως θα την παρουν. Οπως και το ποτε. ΚΑταλαβες να υπαρχει και γενικοτερος σχεδιασμος με τον τροπο που εξελιξε η κυβερνηση την κατασταση ;
> - Αυτα που φημολογουνται εντονα, ειναι οι παπαριες του καθε ασχετου καθως οι "σχετικοι" εχουν βγαλει τον σκασμο και εχουν λουφαξει. Για 3 λογους. Λογω της νιλας απο τους Ρωσους, των απαιτησεων της τροικας για τα σπιτια μας και για την κατακραυγη του εγχειρηματος της ΕΡΤ. Πιστευεις λοιπον οτι κι αν σου ψθυρισουν ;


1) σε μια νυχτα μεσα οπως καταργηθηκε ξαναδημιουργητε κατι αντιστοιχο 
2)δε ξερω δεν ειμαι ειδικος αυτα διαβαζω, να κρατηθει ενα ποσοστο ασφαλειας 
3) γιατι μεχρι τωρα τι εδειχνε ? κατα 90% ειδικα το καλοκαιρι κονσερβες , Η ομογενεια δεν εβλεπε ποτε κατα κυριο λογο ερτ αυτο ειναι παραπληροφορηση. 
4)εξ αρχης το σχεδιο για επαναλειτουργια για το σεπτεμβριο ηταν , απλα τωρα ισως ξαναεκπεμψουν για να πεσουν γενικα λιγο οι τονοι
4) εσυ τις "παπαριες" πως μπορεις να τις αξιολογησεις , αν σου ελεγα πριν μια βδομαδα ο σαμαρας θα κλεισει την ερτ και θα στειλει σπιτι τους 2.500 τι θα μου ελεγες δε θα μ ελεγες οτι λεω @@ριες ?

----------


## mpetou

ακριβως το σκανδαλο ειναι αυτο η πραξη νομοθετικου περιεχομενου αυτο ειναι η δικτατορια.
Αποφασιζει και διαταζει η μειοψηφια.. η καλπικη πλειοψηφια

Αν αυριο πουνε με πραξη νομοθετικου περιεχομενου (1 υπογραφη) οτι μενω σε πολυτελες σπιτι που δεν το αντεχει η χωρα και μου βαλουνε χαρατσι 100% και μου το παρουνε 1 μερα ?
Αυτο φυσικα ισχυει για τον καθενα...

Η κρισιμη ερωτηση που ακουω οπου κυκλοφορω ειναι τι θα γινει με τα σπιτια και τα χωραφια θα μας τα κλεψουνε ?
Και οσοι βγαινουνε για την ερτ για αυτο το λογο βγαινουνε γιατι ξερουνε οτι αμα περασει ετσι αυτο θα περασει ετσι και η κλοπη των ακινητων μας μεσω των χαρατσιων...

Εδω και καιρο δουλευει η μηχανη του σαλαμιου.... λιγους λιγους τους τρωνε και ετσι εχουνε ανεμικες αντιδρασεις γιατι ο ελληνας ειναι παρτακιας...

Ο βενιζελος ειχε πει οτι η ακινητη περιουσια των ελληνων κανει 650 δις και οτι το χρεος θα ξεπληρωθει... πως κυριε σαμαρα βενιζελο και κουβελη ? θα μας παρετε τα σπιτια ?
Ο σαμαρας δεν ειτανε αυτος που πριν τις εκλογες ελεγε σε τηλεοπτικη συνεντευξη οτι θα κοψει το χαρατσι ?

----------


## aroutis

> επειδη διεθνως βλεπω οτι το κλιμα πιεζει ωστε να γινει κατι να πεσουν οι τονοι , εγω θα ηθλεα να ρωτησω , αν αυριο ξανανοιγε με τους μισους υπαλληλους και εδειχνει επαναληψεις εως τον σεπτεμβρη ( αυτο ειναι που φημολογητε εντονα) θα εισασταν καλυμενοι ?


Το πρόβλημα ειναι διττό. 
α. Πρέπει να ακυρωθεί το χουντικό ΠΝΠ και όλες οι συνέπειές του.
β. Πρέπει να ακυρωθεί το ΠΝΠ που επιτρέπει σε όλους τους υπουργούς να εφαρμόζουν αντίστοιχα μέτρα στις ΔΕΚΟ της δικαιοδοσίας τους (αλήθεια βλέπετε πως κανένας δεν το συζητά αυτό ενώ ειναι γαμώ τα θέματα ; )
και ένα 
γ. Πρέπει να πάμε ΑΜΕΣΑ σε εκλογές γιατι αυτή η κυβέρνηση ειναι κυβέρνηση με χουντικές τάσεις και μηδενικό σεβασμό στους πολίτες της και τη δημοκρατία άρα ειναι επικίνδυνη.

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ, φωνάζουν κάποιοι για τους 1.5Μ άνεργους που δε θα πρέπει να λυπηθούμε τους 2600 "βολεμένους". Εμποδίζουν όμως οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ να δοθεί βήμα σε όποιον κλάδο επιθυμεί να μιλήσει για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει; Όπως ξαναείπα θα πρέπει η ΕΡΤ να γίνει ένα νέο ALTER που θα δώσει βήμα, πιο οργανωμένα και με μεγαλύτερη απήχηση λόγω της δημοσιότητας.

Η διαφορά μάλιστα σε σχέση με το ALTER είναι ότι εκεί επρόκειτο για κατάληψη σε εγκαταστάσεις ιδιώτη, ενώ εδώ σε εγκαταστάσεις που όλοι έχουμε πληρώσει με το παραπάνω και το να ακουστούν ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ απόψεις για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η κοινωνία είναι ίσως η καλύτερη χρήση που θα μπορούσε να έχει ένα δημόσιο μέσο ενημέρωσης!

----------


## dpdt1

> β. Πρέπει να ακυρωθεί το ΠΝΠ που επιτρέπει σε όλους τους υπουργούς να εφαρμόζουν αντίστοιχα μέτρα στις ΔΕΚΟ της δικαιοδοσίας τους (αλήθεια βλέπετε πως κανένας δεν το συζητά αυτό ενώ ειναι γαμώ τα θέματα ; )


στην ερτ των (πρωην) εργαζομενων αυτο ακουγεται.. τοσο απο τους δημοσιογραφους οσο και απο κοσμο που το δηλωνε στη καμερα.. 
στη νεριτ θα τα λενε?  :Whistle:

----------


## 29gk

*1) σε μια νυχτα μεσα οπως καταργηθηκε ξαναδημιουργητε κατι αντιστοιχο*
Οχι κανεις λαθος αυτο δεν γινεται. Ακομα και το υπουργειο Οικονοπμικων δεν μπορει να στησει ετσι απλα και γρηγορα μια ΑΕ

*2)δε ξερω δεν ειμαι ειδικος αυτα διαβαζω, να κρατηθει ενα ποσοστο ασφαλειας*
Προσωπικο ασφαλειας μαλλον εννοεις, αλλα εδω δεν συζηταμε για καποιον που θα κραταει τα φωτα ανοιχτα αλλα για εξειδικευμενο προσωπικο. Περα απο τις βεντετες και τους συμβουλους, ολοι οι αλλοι, πχ αυτοι που χειριζονται τα δορυφορικα, δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να μειωθουν καθως τοσοι ακριβως ειναι απαραιτητοι. Αρα ή δουλευεις ή οχι, ντεμι δεν υπαρχει.

*3) γιατι μεχρι τωρα τι εδειχνε ? κατα 90% ειδικα το καλοκαιρι κονσερβες , Η ομογενεια δεν εβλεπε ποτε κατα κυριο λογο ερτ αυτο ειναι παραπληροφορηση.*
Αναφερεσαι στα  κυριως καναλια, 1, 2 και 3. Σου εξηγησα οτι δεν ειναι μονον αυτα. Ουτε και εγω τα ηξερα αλλα εψαξα και τα εμαθα. Ευκολα θα τα βρεις και εσυ.

*4)εξ αρχης το σχεδιο για επαναλειτουργια για το σεπτεμβριο ηταν , απλα τωρα ισως ξαναεκπεμψουν για να πεσουν γενικα λιγο οι τονοι*
Το προβλημα σου ειναι η καλη χωνεψη του Σαμαρα και του Κουβελη ή η καλη λειτουργια της δικης σου εταιριας, της δικης σου δημοκρατιας και των θεσμων ;

*4) εσυ τις "παπαριες" πως μπορεις να τις αξιολογησεις , αν σου ελεγα πριν μια βδομαδα ο σαμαρας θα κλεισει την ερτ και θα στειλει σπιτι τους 2.500 τι θα μου ελεγες δε θα μ ελεγες οτι λεω @@ριες ?* 
Οχι, δεν θα ελεγα αυτο επειδη ειχα δει και το πρωτοσελιδο της RealNews και συζητησεις ακουσα και τον Ντινοπουλο ειδα να σκιζει τα ρουχα του οτι δεν θα γινει τιποτα. Τον παρακολουθω ξερεις τον Ντινοπουλο οπως και αλλους, οσο κι αν με εκνευριζουν. Για ενα απλο λογο. Επειδη παιζουν το ρολο του μαντροσκυλου, δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα ευφυεις αλλα αντιθετα εντελως αδιστακτοι και ετσι καταλαβαινω που παει το πραμα. Δεν θα κλεισει η ΕΡΤ ελεγε ο Ντινοπουλος, οπου ναναι καταλαβαινα εγω.

----------


## nikos salonika

> *1) σε μια νυχτα μεσα οπως καταργηθηκε ξαναδημιουργητε κατι αντιστοιχο*
> Οχι κανεις λαθος αυτο δεν γινεται. Ακομα και το υπουργειο Οικονοπμικων δεν μπορει να στησει ετσι απλα και γρηγορα μια ΑΕ
> 
> *2)δε ξερω δεν ειμαι ειδικος αυτα διαβαζω, να κρατηθει ενα ποσοστο ασφαλειας*
> Προσωπικο ασφαλειας μαλλον εννοεις, αλλα εδω δεν συζηταμε για καποιον που θα κραταει τα φωτα ανοιχτα αλλα για εξειδικευμενο προσωπικο. Περα απο τις βεντετες και τους συμβουλους, ολοι οι αλλοι, πχ αυτοι που χειριζονται τα δορυφορικα, δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουν να μειωθουν καθως τοσοι ακριβως ειναι απαραιτητοι. Αρα ή δουλευεις ή οχι, ντεμι δεν υπαρχει.
> 
> *3) γιατι μεχρι τωρα τι εδειχνε ? κατα 90% ειδικα το καλοκαιρι κονσερβες , Η ομογενεια δεν εβλεπε ποτε κατα κυριο λογο ερτ αυτο ειναι παραπληροφορηση.*
> Αναφερεσαι στα  κυριως καναλια, 1, 2 και 3. Σου εξηγησα οτι δεν ειναι μονον αυτα. Ουτε και εγω τα ηξερα αλλα εψαξα και τα εμαθα. Ευκολα θα τα βρεις και εσυ.
> 
> ...


οκ ρε φιλος , ειδικα απο το 4 απο την απαντηση καταλαβαινω οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεση για διαλογο απλα παραθετεις την αποψη που εκφραζει το κομμα- ιδεολογια σου και την υπερασπιζεσε οτι και να γινει και δε μπορω να μιλαω σε τοιχο.
Τι εξωφρενικο ειναι αυτο οτι "τον καταλαβα επειδη σκυλιαζε? και επειδη ελεγε δε θα κλεισει η ερτ", αν εχεις τετοιες ικανοτητες αποδικωποιησης ανοιξε ενα thread και ανελυσε μας τις επομενες 20 κινησεις του σαμαρα -αφου βλεπεις τοσο μακρια-
1) νομιζω εισαι λαθος , το μετοχικο κεφαλαιο και το ΔΣ να βρεθει και τσουπ νατην η ΑΕ 
2)προσωπικο ηθελα να πω ναι , με τοσους υπεραριθμους στην ερτ εχουν ακριβως οσους χρειαζονται για να λειτουργησουν τα δορυφορικα !? περιεργο αλλα οκ μαλλον εχεις πληροφοριες τι να πω

----------


## harris

Αντιγράφω από το FB:

Να το επαναλάβουμε, για τα 9.860 καρκινώματα του τόπου, που εξέλεξαν τον Κεδίκογλου βουλευτή:

"Τα 36 διοικητικά στελέχη της ΕΡΤ, διορισμένα από τον κύριο Κεδίκογλου, κοστίζουν όσο μερικοί εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενοι..."
Αυτά τα καρκινώματα έβαλαν μέσα στην Βουλή ένα πολιτικό απατεώνα, ένα σαλτιμπάγκο πολιτικάντη, ένα ψεύτη, ένα καιροσκόπο, ένα επικίνδυνο για την κοινωνική συνοχή πολιτικό εξάμβλωμα...

Αθροίζουμε λοιπόν:

Α. Τις εκάστοτε διοικήσεις λοιπόν της ΕΡΤ τις όριζε η εκάστοτε Κυβέρνηση δηλαδή από την μεταπολίτευση και εντεύθεν οι Κυβερνήσεις ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΝΔ και τελευταία με την σύμφωνη γνώμη και της ΔΗΜΑΡ.

Β. Οι διοικήσεις αυτές προσλάμβαναν την Σαλαγκούδη (κόρη του πρώην Βουλευτή της ΝΔ) και την κάθε Σαλαγκούδη, με μισθούς δυσανάλογους, ακόμα και ως προς τα τυπικά τους προσόντα.

Γ. Παρά την όποια διαφαινόμενη κατασπατάληση, από την ληστοσυμμορία που διόριζε ως διοίκηση ο εκάστοτε Κεδίκογλου, η ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν ζημιογόνος.

Δ. Το κόστος ανά ηλεκτροδοτούμενη οικία είναι 4,5 ευρώ το μήνα κατά μέσο όρο, δλδ το χαμηλότερο κόστος στην Ε.Ε. αφού ο μέσος όρος της Ε.Ε. αγγίζει τα 18 ευρώ το μήνα. Αυτό ο Κεδίκογλου το αποκαλεί ΧΑΡΑΤΣΙ!!! Αν αυτό είναι χαράτσι, τότε τα Δημοτικά Τέλη, ο ΦΑΠ, ο ΤΑΠ, το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ, το τέλος επιτηδεύματος, τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας, τα διόδια και τόσα άλλα τί είναι;

Ε. Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ λαμβάνουν βάσει του ενιαίου μισθολογίου από 500 για τους νεώτερους έως 1200 ευρώ καθαρά στον έχοντα 30-35 έτη προϋπηρεσία. Τα διοικητικά στελέχη και συγκεκριμένοι παρουσιαστές λαμβάνουν τα αστρονομικά ποσά που αγγίζουν και τα 350.000 το χρόνο...

ΣΤ. Για να έχουμε μία εικόνα, πού εργάζονταν οι 2.700 εργαζόμενοι περίπου, πρέπει να δούμε τί σημαίνει όταν αναφερόμαστε γενικόλογα στον όρο ΕΡΤ...

• Πέντε κανάλια ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, ERT WORLD (δορυφορικό), ΕΡΤ HD (Ψηφιακό)

• Επτά ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί με έδρα την Αθήνα 91,6 Πρώτο Πρόγραμμα, 103,7 Δεύτερο Πρόγραμμα, 90,9 Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα, 93,6 Kosmos, 101,8 ΕΡΑ Σπορ, 106,7 Φιλία, Πέμπτο Πρόγραμμα-Φωνή της Ελλάδας (στα βραχέα σε όλο τον κόσμο).

• Τρεις ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη (95,8, 102 και Τρίτο)

• 19 περιφερειακοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί ανά την Ελλάδα

• Δυο μουσικά σύνολα (Εθνική Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα, Ορχήστρα Σύγχρονης Μουσικής, Χορωδία)

• Μια έντυπη έκδοση, η «Ραδιοτηλεόραση», ένας διαδικτυακός τόπος το www.ert.gr, το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, archives.ert.gr.

...δηλαδή κατά αναλογία, αν τα είχε όλα αυτά ιδιωτικό κανάλι θα χρειάζονταν διπλάσιο προσωπικό από αυτό που απασχολεί η ΕΡΤ. Ο ALTER με υποπολλαπλάσια τηλεθέαση απασχολούσε 650 εργαζόμενους... αντίστοιχα τα extra, kontra κλπ.

----------


## leros2004

Γιατι δεν τα λένε αυτά στον αέρα ? Τι φοβούνται ? Έστω και τώρα που ειναι αργά !

----------


## 29gk

> οκ ρε φιλος , ειδικα απο το 4 απο την απαντηση καταλαβαινω οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεση για διαλογο απλα παραθετεις την αποψη που εκφραζει το κομμα- ιδεολογια σου και την υπερασπιζεσε οτι και να γινει και δε μπορω να μιλαω σε τοιχο.
> Τι εξωφρενικο ειναι αυτο οτι "τον καταλαβα επειδη σκυλιαζε? και επειδη ελεγε δε θα κλεισει η ερτ", αν εχεις τετοιες ικανοτητες αποδικωποιησης ανοιξε ενα thread και ανελυσε μας τις επομενες 20 κινησεις του σαμαρα -αφου βλεπεις τοσο μακρια-
> 1) νομιζω εισαι λαθος , το μετοχικο κεφαλαιο και το ΔΣ να βρεθει και τσουπ νατην η ΑΕ 
> 2)προσωπικο ηθελα να πω ναι , με τοσους υπεραριθμους στην ερτ εχουν ακριβως οσους χρειαζονται για να λειτουργησουν τα δορυφορικα !? περιεργο αλλα οκ μαλλον εχεις πληροφοριες τι να πω



Εγραψες 5 πραγματα αλλα με λαθος αριθμηση. Υποθετω πως ενοχληθηκες με την απαντηση στο 5. Δεν σου λεω λοιπον ουτε τι να κανεις εσυ, ουτε και τον εξυπνο. Σου εξηγησα ομως, κατι που φανηκε να μην ξερεις, οτι υπηρχαν ανακοινωσεις και ειδησεις 1 και 2 μηνες νωριτερα. Εγω τις ακουσα και καταλαβα αυτα που καταλαβα. Μονος μου. Εσυ δεν τα ακουσες ή δεν τα καταλαβες και σου φταιει το κομμα .ΟΚ, ολα καλα.

1) απλα δεν γινεται. Ρωτα εναν λογιστη ή καποιον σχετικο και θα δεις. Συμπληρωσε και το μεγεθος της ΑΕ οπως και τον ρολο της και θα εντυπωσιαστεις.
2) απαντησε ο harris. 


Τα παντα υπαρχουν ομως ελευθερα στο ιντερνετ. Λιγο ψαξιμο θελει. Τα ετοιμα και οι φημες ειναι παντοτε υποπτα.

----------


## no_logo

> αν εχεις τετοιες ικανοτητες αποδικωποιησης


έτσι όπως τα λέει είναι για τον Ντινόπουλο
Τον έχεις δει ποτέ;
Ξεις ποιον εννοεί;
Μιλάμε για τραχανοπλαγιά όχι αστεία

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατι δεν τα λένε αυτά στον αέρα ? Τι φοβούνται ? Έστω και τώρα που ειναι αργά !


Πλέον τα αναφέρουν και τα γερμανικά μίντια μια και ο κύριος Σίμος κάνει συγκρίσεις με αυτά 
Ψάξε για άρθρο σχετικό του σπιγκελ

----------


## nfotis

> Off topic αλλά καλό αν και δεν το θυμάμαι καλά.
> 
> Κάποιοι παλιοί μπορεί να θυμούνται μια Γαλλική κωμωδία «Η περιπέτεια είναι περιπέτεια». Σκηνή σε δρόμο του Παρισιού. Πατέρας επαγγελματίας απατεώνας (ο Λίνο Βεντούρα αν θυμάμαι καλά) και γιος επαναστάτης. Ο γιος του δείχνει μια κοκτέιλ μολότοφ κρυμμένη κάτω από το μπουφάν. Έτσι θα κάψουμε τους αστούς κι όλα τα υλικά αγαθά που μας κλέβουν. Ο πατέρας την παίρνει την κοιτάει μ’ ένα θυμόσοφο βλέμμα, ανάβει το φυτίλι με το τσιγάρο του και μπροστά στα έντρομα μάτια του γιού την πετάει στο καμπριολέ αυτοκίνητο του μικρού. «Ωραία ας αρχίσουμε από τα κοντινά μας πρόσωπα» του λέει.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLjqVLcg4d4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Ave...t_l%27Aventure

Πάντως, στον περίγυρό μου έχω ακούσει άτομα να λένε/γράφουνε 'άντε τώρα ο Σαμαράς να κλείσει τον ΟΣΕ' (ή όποια άλλη ΔΕΚΟ θέλετε, η οποία έχει καταφέρει να είναι 'irrelevant' στην αγορά).

Μην εκπλαγείς εσύ (και οι άλλοι) αν ο Σαμαράς πάρει πολλούς πόντους από αυτή τη ριψοκίνδυνη κίνηση.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## nikos salonika

> έτσι όπως τα λέει είναι για τον Ντινόπουλο
> Τον έχεις δει ποτέ;
> Ξεις ποιον εννοεί;
> Μιλάμε για τραχανοπλαγιά όχι αστεία


ναι μωρε τον ξερω οντως τραχανας , ασε ομως  να τον κολλησω λιγο  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγραψες 5 πραγματα αλλα με λαθος αριθμηση. Υποθετω πως ενοχληθηκες με την απαντηση στο 5. Δεν σου λεω λοιπον ουτε τι να κανεις εσυ, ουτε και τον εξυπνο. Σου εξηγησα ομως, κατι που φανηκε να μην ξερεις, οτι υπηρχαν ανακοινωσεις και ειδησεις 1 και 2 μηνες νωριτερα. Εγω τις ακουσα και καταλαβα αυτα που καταλαβα. Μονος μου. Εσυ δεν τα ακουσες ή δεν τα καταλαβες και σου φταιει το κομμα .ΟΚ, ολα καλα.
> 
> 1) απλα δεν γινεται. Ρωτα εναν λογιστη ή καποιον σχετικο και θα δεις. Συμπληρωσε και το μεγεθος της ΑΕ οπως και τον ρολο της και θα εντυπωσιαστεις.
> 2) απαντησε ο harris. 
> 
> 
> Τα παντα υπαρχουν ομως ελευθερα στο ιντερνετ. Λιγο ψαξιμο θελει. Τα ετοιμα και οι φημες ειναι παντοτε υποπτα.


δε φταιω εγω 2 4αρια εβαλες  :Razz:

----------


## OnAl3rt

Ακόμα και χωρίς την λίστα σκάνδαλο που υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο (το αν είναι σωστή δεν το ξέρω αλλά έτσι δείχνει) με το μισθό 200 περίπου υπαλλήλων της ΕΡΤ, μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος, ποιοι από αυτούς που έβγαιναν στο γυαλί *πριν* είναι οι βολεμένοι και οι καλοπληρωμένοι. Που είναι αυτοί τώρα; Λαγοί έγιναν! Γιαυτό και καταλαβαίνεις οτι τώρα αυτό που βλέπεις δεν είναι στημένο. Οι καλοπληρωμένοι είναι σπίτι τους. Άμα ανοίξει πάλι θα γυρίσουν να συνεχίσουν το κατάπτυστο έργο τους.
Τόση ΕΡΤ δεν έβλεπα ούτε σε ένα μήνα, όταν δεν χρειαζόταν να ψάχνω links...

----------


## raspoutiv

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLjqVLcg4d4
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Ave...t_l%27Aventure
> 
> Πάντως, στον περίγυρό μου έχω ακούσει άτομα να λένε/γράφουνε 'άντε τώρα ο Σαμαράς να κλείσει τον ΟΣΕ' (ή όποια άλλη ΔΕΚΟ θέλετε, η οποία έχει καταφέρει να είναι 'irrelevant' στην αγορά).
> 
> Μην εκπλαγείς εσύ (και οι άλλοι) αν ο Σαμαράς πάρει πολλούς πόντους από αυτή τη ριψοκίνδυνη κίνηση.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


κακές παρέες

----------


## patch

Μα για να ανοίξει η νεριτ δεν έχει κατατεθεί το νομοσχέδιο
Πρέπει να γίνει καταγραφή περουσιαστικων της ΕΡΤ γιατί θα ειναι το κεφάλαιο της νεριτ
Πρέπει να προσληφθούν μέσο ΑΣΕΠ
Αυτά γράφει το δικό νομοσχέδιο που έβγαλαν οι ίδιοι 
Πως θα γίνει σε μια μέρα ;
Νταξ είπαμε ούτε ο thiseas αυτά

----------


## Artemius

> Ακόμα και χωρίς την λίστα σκάνδαλο που υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο (το αν είναι σωστή δεν το ξέρω αλλά έτσι δείχνει) με το μισθό 200 περίπου υπαλλήλων της ΕΡΤ, μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος, ποιοι από αυτούς που έβγαιναν στο γυαλί *πριν* είναι οι βολεμένοι και οι καλοπληρωμένοι. Που είναι αυτοί τώρα; Λαγοί έγιναν! Γιαυτό και καταλαβαίνεις οτι τώρα αυτό που βλέπεις δεν είναι στημένο. Οι καλοπληρωμένοι είναι σπίτι τους. Άμα ανοίξει πάλι θα γυρίσουν να συνεχίσουν το κατάπτυστο έργο τους.
> Τόση ΕΡΤ δεν έβλεπα ούτε σε ένα μήνα, όταν δεν χρειαζόταν να ψάχνω links...



τι σε εκπλησσει ακριβως που τοση ΕΡΤ δεν εβλεπες και δεν εβλεπα και δεν εβλεπαν ολοι,μαλιστα να *αποζητουν και να ψαχνονται να δουν* ?

αφου πλεον εχουν φυγει οι σφουγγοκωλαριοι και οι δημοσιοκαφροι,και εχουν μεινει οι δημοσιογραφοι και οι τεχνικοι! προφανως και βλεπεται και με το παραπανω πλεον αφου δεν υπαρχουν τα μαντροσκυλα και οι χαφιεδες να φιμωνουν τους υπολοιπους !

----------


## linman

Μετά την ανακοίνωση για το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, πολλοί ήταν οι καλλιτέχνες που ξέσπασαν μέσω των social media για την απόφαση να πέσει μαύρο στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ.
Η Δήμητρα Γαλάνη ήταν από τους πρώτους που αντέδρασαν και μέσα από τον προσωπικό της λογαριασμό στο twitter έγραψε: "Αίσχος χουντάρα! Αίσχος!".

----------


## 29gk

Nα και τα ωραια. Για οσους εχουν ακομα αυταπατες για το πως παιζεται το παιχνιδι απο τους καταλληλοτερους, για το πως διασπειρονται φημες και δουλευει η προπαγανδα, αλλα και για τους πιο διορατικους τι ειναι ικανοι να κανουν και που μπορει να φτασουν τα ψεματα και οι αλητειες τους. Το site ειναι συγκεκριμενο αλλα τετοιες "ειδησεις" οπως και "αποκαλυψεις" διακινουνται γενικα ηδη απο τα χτες. Οι αγορασμενοι πχ Ευαγγελατος και NewsIt εδιναν 34% ενω τα καθαρα νεοδημοκρατικα, ειναι π[ιο συγκρατημενα αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση "πετανε" μακρια. 

Πιστοι ολοι στην πεποιθηση οτι ο Σαμαρας κερδιζει ποντους απο αυτην την κινηση.

Αρκει να κρατησουν το στομα τους κλειστο μεχρι τελους οι Ρωσοι ή οποιοι αλλοι ξερουν για την ΔΕΠΑ, θα πω εγω.





> *Αποκάλυψη: Σαρωτική επικράτηση Σαμαρά σε ενδεχόμενο πρόωρων εκλογών, δείχνουν τα “μυστικά” γκάλοπ*
> 
> Μεγάλη δημοσκόπηση που ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα το μεσημέρι δείχνει σαρωτική επικράτηση Σαμαρά με διαφορά πάνω από 5 μονάδες σε περίπτωση άμεσης προσφυγής στη λαϊκή ετυμηγορία.
> 
> Αντίθετα καταποντίζονται ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ που παρουσιάζουν ακατάσχετη αιμορραγία ψηφοφόρων τόσο προς τη πλευρά της ΝΔ όσο και προς τη πλευρά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
> 
> Προσφυγή σε εκλογές με το δίλημμα μεταρρυθμίσεις ή κρατισμός και χρεοκοπία συσπειρώνει τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των οπαδών της ΝΔ ενώ για πρώτη φορά εμφανίζεται να μετακινείται προς το κυβερνών κόμμα και ένα ποσοστό το οποίο δημοκοπικά μέχρι πρόσφατα κινούνταν στον χώρο της Χρυσής Αυγής.
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησης έχουν γίνει γνωστά στους κ. κ. Βενιζέλο και Κουβέλη και όπως εκτιμούν πολιτικοί παρατηρητές αυτό θα τους αναγκάσει να αλλάξουν ριζικά στάση στο επίμαχο ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ.
> ...

----------


## patch

Κάποιος mod να δει τι γίνετε με την δημοσκόπηση ....
Αλήθεια πόσο ειναι το μικρότερο νούμερο για να θεωρείτε έγκυρη μια δημοσκοπήση ξέρουμε ;

----------


## psyxakias

> Γιατι δεν τα λένε αυτά στον αέρα ? Τι φοβούνται ? Έστω και τώρα που ειναι αργά !


Όχι μόνο τα λένε, αλλά έχουν βγάλει και σχετικά video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOhMpUsxM_4

- - - Updated - - -

Στις συζητήσεις βέβαια έχουν ειπωθεί πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα.

----------


## raspoutiv

αυτά τα τρομερά ποσοστά του Σαμαρά μόνο το lycavitos.gr και το fimotro τα βλέπουν

πάει να κάνει συσπείρωση όλων όσων μισούν το δημόσιο στο κόμμα του αλλά του μπήκε σφήνα η ΧΑ. κι αυτή να κλείσει λέει και του χαλάει τη σούπα

----------


## Νικαετός

> Όχι μόνο τα λένε, αλλά έχουν βγάλει και σχετικό video που παίζει στον αέρα αυτή τη στιγμή.


Ακριβώς. Έχει τρομερό ενδιαφέρον να τους ακούς όλους να ξεμπροστιάζουν τον τρόπο που λειτουργούσε η ΕΡΤ, ως μαγαζάκι της κάθε κυβέρνησης αλλά και το τι συμβαίνει με τα ιδιωτικά και τις άδειες. Και το κακό ξέρετε ποιο είναι? Ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει εναλλακτική. Δεν θα μου έλειπε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ κανάλι από τα σκουπιδοκάναλα τύπου ΣΚΑΙ - ΜΕΓΚΑ - ΑΝΤ1, αν αύριο το πρωί έπαυαν να λειτουργούν. Τι ειρωνεία ... εμείς (όσοι προλάβαμε εννοώ) που φωνάζαμε τότε ΥΠΕΡ των ιδιωτικών καναλιών, σήμερα να βλέπουμε ότι, ό,τι καλό έχει να δείξει η ελληνική τηλεόραση προέρχεται από τη δημόσια τηλεόραση. Και αυτή ο πίτσα μπόι θέλει να την ξεπουλήσει. (Γιατί μην έχουμε αυταπάτες...αυτός είναι ο σκοπός).

----------


## nostra_fora

> αυτά τα τρομερά ποσοστά του Σαμαρά μόνο το lycavitos.gr και το fimotro τα βλέπουν
> 
> πάει να κάνει συσπείρωση όλων όσων μισούν το δημόσιο στο κόμμα του αλλά του μπήκε σφήνα η ΧΑ. κι αυτή να κλείσει λέει και του χαλάει τη σούπα


Δυστυχως η προσφατη ιστορια αλλα εχει δειξει.Πλακα εκανε στις προηγουμενες εκλογες (με τις οποιες μεθοδους του) και πλακα θα κανει και στις επομενες.

----------


## linman

Το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ παραβιάζει την Ευρωπαϊκή Συνθήκη…
Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services 6

Aυτό επισημαίνουν με επιστολή τους στον πρωθυπουργό Αντώνη Σαμαρά ο πρόεδρος και η γενική διευθύντρια της ΕΒU και τον καλούν να ακυρώσει αμέσως την απόφασή του εκφράζοντας «τη βαθιά απογοήτευσή τους…»

http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=60326

----------


## manicx

> ...δηλαδή κατά αναλογία, αν τα είχε όλα αυτά ιδιωτικό κανάλι θα χρειάζονταν διπλάσιο προσωπικό από αυτό που απασχολεί η ΕΡΤ. Ο ALTER με υποπολλαπλάσια τηλεθέαση απασχολούσε 650 εργαζόμενους... αντίστοιχα τα extra, kontra κλπ.


Να μην αντιγράφεις από το facebook γιατί ο καθένας γράφει ότι του κατέβει. Το HBO έχει περί τους 2100 εργαζόμενους και περίπου 115 εκ θεατές παγκοσμίως. Η ΕΡΤ 2700 με τηλεθέαση περίπου 12% στο πανελλήνιο + ότι κάνει στο εξωτερικό. Σκάρτα 1-1.5 εκ σου λέω εγώ. Διπλάσιο my ass...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δυστυχως η προσφατη ιστορια αλλα εχει δειξει.Πλακα εκανε στις προηγουμενες εκλογες (με τις οποιες μεθοδους του) και πλακα θα κανει και στις επομενες.


10 χρόνια σε μια νύχτα γέρασε... σκέψου να ήταν και σοβαρά τα πράγματα.  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Τι ειρωνεία ... εμείς (όσοι προλάβαμε εννοώ) που φωνάζαμε τότε ΥΠΕΡ των ιδιωτικών καναλιών


Σόρρυ αλλά δεν φωνάζαμε υπέρ της ιδιώτικης τηλεόρασης. Υπέρ της ελεύθερης φωνάζαμε... Μεγάλη η διαφορά!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kontinos

> Να μην αντιγράφεις από το facebook γιατί ο καθένας γράφει ότι του κατέβει. Το HBO έχει περί τους 2100 εργαζόμενους και περίπου 115 εκ θεατές παγκοσμίως. Η ΕΡΤ 2700 με τηλεθέαση περίπου 12% στο πανελλήνιο + ότι κάνει στο εξωτερικό. Σκάρτα 1-1.5 εκ σου λέω εγώ. Διπλάσιο my ass...


Τι σχεση εχει η τηλεθεαση? Το θεμα ειναι τι καλυπτεις. Το ΗΒΟ εχει αγγλοφωνο κοινο. 115εκ στο αγγλοφωνο κοινο τι ποσοστο ειναι? Επισης  link για τον αριθμο εργαζομενων στο ΗΒΟ.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Ωστόσο στο Bloomberg κάνουν πλάκα με το nerit.gr και το “pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr”

----------


## linman

Aποχωρήσεις στελεχών της ΔΗΜΑΡ 

Παρά την σκληρή στάση που τηρεί ο Φώτης Κουβέλης, οι εσωκομματικοί κραδασμοί στη ΔΗΜΑΡ καλά κρατούν. Μετά την αποχώρηση του συγγραφέα Χρήστου Χωμενίδη από μέλος της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής, αλλά και τη σκληρή ανακοίνωση του «Αριστερού Δικτύου» της ΔΗΜΑΡ υπέρ της αποχώρησης του κόμματος από την κυβέρνηση, σκληρή κριτική διατύπωσε για το κόμμα του Φώτη Κουβέλη το στέλεχος του κόμματος και καθηγητής της ΑΣΟΕΕ, Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης.

http://aienaristeyein.com/2013/06/14...edium=facebook

----------


## manicx

> Τι σχεση εχει η τηλεθεαση? Το θεμα ειναι τι καλυπτεις. Το ΗΒΟ εχει αγγλοφωνο κοινο. 115εκ στο αγγλοφωνο κοινο τι ποσοστο ειναι?


Το θέμα είναι ότι ένα κανάλι που παράγει τεράστιο κέρδος, το κάνει με 2100 εργαζόμενους. Και η κρατική έχει 2700. Μόνος σου το λες. 2700 για Ελληνόφωνο κοινό, 2100 για αγγλόφωνο. 1+1 = 2. Δεν θέλει πολύ σκέψη. Σκέψη χωρίς τον Αλέξη στο κεφάλι σου. Βάλε τη λογική σου να δουλέψει. Λες οι 2100 να δουλεύουν με τη συνοδεία τυμπανοκρουσιών;

----------


## psyxakias

Έπεσε το stream του ΡΙΚ, έχουμε κάποιο άλλο που να είναι live; (διοτι μερικά όπως της zouglas παιζουν με μεγαλη καθυστέρηση)

- - - Updated - - -

Άκυρο, επανήλθε

----------


## Νικαετός

> Να μην αντιγράφεις από το facebook γιατί ο καθένας γράφει ότι του κατέβει. Το HBO έχει περί τους 2100 εργαζόμενους και περίπου 115 εκ θεατές παγκοσμίως. Η ΕΡΤ 2700 με τηλεθέαση περίπου 12% στο πανελλήνιο + ότι κάνει στο εξωτερικό. Σκάρτα 1-1.5 εκ σου λέω εγώ. Διπλάσιο my ass...


Και προσπαθείς να συγκρίνεις το ΗΒΟ με την ΕΡΤ? Είναι εντελώς ανόμοια πράγματα. Μίλησέ μας για δημόσια ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια πλζ.

----------


## lou.nick

Εγώ από EBU βλέπω. Κανένα πρόβλημα από το πρωί.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έπεσε το stream του ΡΙΚ, έχουμε κάποιο άλλο που να είναι live; (διοτι μερικά όπως της zouglas παιζουν με μεγαλη καθυστέρηση)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Άκυρο, επανήλθε


και το tvxs.gr δείχνει να δουλεύει καλά (το έβαλα και εγώ όταν έπεσε το κυπριακό stream).
Πάντως εγώ "πιάνω" (εδώ στο εξωτερικό) πολύ καλύτερα την ΕΡΤ τώρα που "έκλεισε"...!

----------


## kontinos

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ένα κανάλι που παράγει τεράστιο κέρδος, το κάνει με 2100 εργαζόμενους. Και η κρατική έχει 2700. Μόνος σου το λες. 2700 για Ελληνόφωνο κοινό, 2100 για αγγλόφωνο. 1+1 = 2. Δεν θέλει πολύ σκέψη. Σκέψη χωρίς τον Αλέξη στο κεφάλι σου. Βάλε τη λογική σου να δουλέψει. Λες οι 2100 να δουλεύουν με τη συνοδεία τυμπανοκρουσιών;


1. Θελω αξιοπιστη πηγη που να αναφερει 2100 εργαζομενους για το ΗΒΟ. 
2. 2.700 εργαζομενοι για τι? Και οι του ΗΒΟ για τι? 
3. Αυτο που μας λες ειναι οτι καθε ενημερωτικο μεσο πρεπει να εχει αναλογικα εργαζομενους με βαση τον πληθυσμο που ομογλωσσα απευθυνεται. Να δουμε και το κοστος ανα μοναδα εν δυναμει κοινου φυσικα. 
4. Δεν θα δωσω διαπιστευτηρια σκεψης σε εσενα. Ουτε ποιον εχω στο κεφαλι μου. Και τουλαχιστον, αν εχεις το θρασος να ζητας αυτο, εχεις την υποχρεωση να μας πεις σε ποια βαση φυεται η δικη σου λογικη.
5. Το γεγονος οτι εμπεριεχεις στην αναρτηση σου την εννοια του κερδους, δειχνει οτι αντιμετωζεις την ενημερωση και τον πολιτισμο ως καθαρα εμπορικα προιοντα. Και σε περιοδους σαν αυτη, μαλλον και την δημοκρατια ως προιον. Οποτε?

----------


## manicx

> Και προσπαθείς να συγκρίνεις το ΗΒΟ με την ΕΡΤ? Είναι εντελώς ανόμοια πράγματα. Μίλησέ μας για δημόσια ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια πλζ.


Όπου δεν μας συμφέρει αγαπητέ, λέμε ότι να ναι. Η ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ είναι το θέμα. 2700 για παραγωγικότητα μηδαμινή. Θες ευρωπαϊκά; ZDF, 3600 εργαζόμενοι και θέαση δεκαπλάσια+ της ΕΡΤ. Κάποιοι γράφουν για 'συγκρίσεις' με ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Ουάου!

----------


## kontinos

> Όπου δεν μας συμφέρει αγαπητέ, λέμε ότι να ναι. Η ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ είναι το θέμα. 2700 για παραγωγικότητα μηδαμινή. Θες ευρωπαϊκά; ZDF, 3600 εργαζόμενοι και θέαση δεκαπλάσια+ της ΕΡΤ. Κάποιοι γράφουν για 'συγκρίσεις' με ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Ουάου!


Εαν σας ενδιαφερει η παραγωγικοτητα αγαπητε, φανταζομαι δεν θα διαφωνουσατε με 24ωρο ΕΡΤ τσοντοκαναλο με 40% ποσοστα και 10 εργαζομενους?
Επισης δεν αναφερεις το ποσοστο τηλεθεασης του ΗΒΟ πιο πανω.

----------


## manicx

> 1. Θελω αξιοπιστη πηγη που να αναφερει 2100 εργαζομενους για το ΗΒΟ. 
> 2. 2.700 εργαζομενοι για τι? Και οι του ΗΒΟ για τι? 
> 3. Αυτο που μας λες ειναι οτι καθε ενημερωτικο μεσο πρεπει να εχει αναλογικα εργαζομενους με βαση τον πληθυσμο που ομογλωσσα απευθυνεται. Να δουμε και το κοστος ανα μοναδα εν δυναμει κοινου φυσικα. 
> 4. Δεν θα δωσω διαπιστευτηρια σκεψης σε εσενα. Ουτε ποιον εχω στο κεφαλι μου. Και τουλαχιστον, αν εχεις το θρασος να ζητας αυτο, εχεις την υποχρεωση να μας πεις σε ποια βαση φυεται η δικη σου λογικη.
> 5. Το γεγονος οτι εμπεριεχεις στην αναρτηση σου την εννοια του κερδους, δειχνει οτι αντιμετωζεις την ενημερωση και τον πολιτισμο ως καθαρα εμπορικα προιοντα. Και σε περιοδους σαν αυτη, μαλλον και την δημοκρατια ως προιον. Οποτε?


1. Στείλε email στο HBO. 
2. Εργαζόμενοι για τη πλήρη λειτουργία του καναλιού, χωρίς ηθοποιούς
3. Θες να μάθεις και τον κύκλο εργασιών του HBO; Δεν σε παίρνει
4. Η βάση είναι ΜΗ πολιτική. Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά μας.
5. Ενημέρωση και πολιτισμός. Φαντάζομαι δηλώνεις μεγάλος fan της Αθλητικής Κυριακής που μας στοίχιζε μαζί με τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα και την εκπομπή όσο οι 3 σεζόν του Game of Thrones. Τρομερός πολιτισμός κι ενημέρωση, Βαρούχας speaking. Τότε δεν είδα πολλούς να κόπτονται. Δεν θα αναφέρω καν κάτι 1.5εκ Ευρώ για σειρές που δεν γυρίστηκαν καν αλλά τα χρήματα 'εξαφανίστηκαν'. Άλλος πολιτισμός και αυτός. Δεν περιέχω την έννοια του κέρδους αλλά του κόστους για την τσέπη μου σε μια περίοδο που δεν υπάρχει μία.

----------


## paradox21

> Όπου δεν μας συμφέρει αγαπητέ, λέμε ότι να ναι. Η ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ είναι το θέμα. 2700 για παραγωγικότητα μηδαμινή. Θες ευρωπαϊκά; ZDF, 3600 εργαζόμενοι και θέαση δεκαπλάσια+ της ΕΡΤ. Κάποιοι γράφουν για 'συγκρίσεις' με ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Ουάου!


Θα βάλεις κανένα λινκ ή θα συνεχίσουν τα οτι να ναι.

- - - Updated - - -




> 1. Στείλε email στο HBO. 
> 2. Εργαζόμενοι για τη πλήρη λειτουργία του καναλιού, χωρίς ηθοποιούς
> 3. Θες να μάθεις και τον κύκλο εργασιών του HBO; Δεν σε παίρνει
> 4. Η βάση είναι ΜΗ πολιτική. Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά μας.
> 5. Ενημέρωση και πολιτισμός. Φαντάζομαι δηλώνεις μεγάλος fan της Αθλητικής Κυριακής που μας στοίχιζε μαζί με τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα και την εκπομπή όσο οι 3 σεζόν του Game of Thrones. Τρομερός πολιτισμός κι ενημέρωση, Βαρούχας speaking. Τότε δεν είδα πολλούς να κόπτονται. Δεν θα αναφέρω καν κάτι 1.5εκ Ευρώ για σειρές που δεν γυρίστηκαν καν αλλά τα χρήματα 'εξαφανίστηκαν'. Άλλος πολιτισμός και αυτός. Δεν περιέχω την έννοια του κέρδους αλλά του κόστους για την τσέπη μου σε μια περίοδο που δεν υπάρχει μία.


λινκ αλλιώς κοίτα  πάνω

----------


## manicx

> Εαν σας ενδιαφερει η παραγωγικοτητα αγαπητε, φανταζομαι δεν θα διαφωνουσατε με 24ωρο ΕΡΤ τσοντοκαναλο με 40% ποσοστα και 10 εργαζομενους?


Υπήρχε τέτοιο, το κανάλι της Βουλής. Κάθε φορά που έδειχνα ζωντανή κάλυψη από τη βουλή, ήταν ένας βόθρος. Απλά δεν είχε 10 εργαζόμενους αλλά πολύ παραπάνω, υψηλά αμειβόμενους (λες και θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια και προσωπικό για τέτοιο κανάλι).

----------


## dpdt1

δεν εστειλα email, αλλα ειναι 3400 γραμμενοι στο linkedin, υπαλληλοι της hbo. οποιοσδηποτε με λογαριασμο μπορει να το δει (3396 για την ακριβεια..)

οσο για τα υπολοιπα δημοσια καναλια στην ευρωπη, εχει γραφτει αναλυτικα, πολλες φορες παραπανω στο τοπικ και εχει ειπωθει και απο την ερτ των απολυμενων αυτες τις 2 μερες.. 
χωρις να ειναι κατι νεο, ο σαμαρας ειπε ψεματα δηλαδη. (ξανα και ξανα)

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Βλέπω ότι: 
- έχουμε ξεπεράσει τον φασιστικό τρόπο που έκλεισε ο οποίος δε θυμίζει σε τίποτα λειτουργία δημοκρατικής χώρας
- έχουμε ξεπεράσει το ότι η κρατική τηλεόραση δεν έκλεισε ούτε κατά τη διάρκεια της χούντας 
- έχουμε ξεπεράσει ότι απειλούνται αλλά και κλείνουν οι σταθμοί που τολμάνε και μεταδίδουν το σήμα της ΝΕΤ αυτή τη στιγμή
- έχουμε ξεπεράσει ότι οι κυβερνώντες ρίχνουν παράσιτα στις συχνότητες που προσπαθούν οι "απολυμένοι" υπάλληλοι να ξαναεκπέμψουν

και ασχολούμαστε με το πόσο ακριβώς παίρνουν οι υπάλληλοι & πόσοι ακριβώς είναι...
(που ακόμα και σε αυτό έχει δοθεί απάντηση από τους υπαλλήλους)

----------


## ifaigios

Ειρωνικό πάντως ότι το indymedia αναμεταδίδει αυτή τη στιγμή τα "καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ" (το είπε και ο Σίλας on air)

----------


## ZORO

> Ειρωνικό πάντως ότι το indymedia αναμεταδίδει αυτή τη στιγμή τα "καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ" (το είπε και ο Σίλας on air)


Τις τελευταίες μέρες η ΕΡΤ πέρασε στην πλευρά των αντικαθεστωτικών.  :Razz:

----------


## dpdt1

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δε περασε σε κανενα πλευρο. αφηνει ακομα και τους νεοδημοκρατες να μιλανε ....
αυτους που τους απολυσανε δηλαδη, που τους εχουν καταζητουμενους (σε διαδικασια αυτοφωρου ολοι), και που τους συκοφαντουν καθημερινα. χαρα στη ψυχραιμια τους ... 
---

ο διευθυντης του BBC ζητά να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ μαζι με αλλους 50 διευθυντες ευρωπαικων καναλιων.  
πηγή : http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013...ernment-reopen

----------


## wnet

> Ειρωνικό πάντως ότι το indymedia αναμεταδίδει αυτή τη στιγμή τα "καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ" (το είπε και ο Σίλας on air)


Όταν είχε κυκλοφορήσει ένα έγγραφο από το indymedia με τις αμοιβές των δημοσιογράφων στην ΕΡΤ....λέγανε "να πάρουμε τους παραπάνω κυρίους και κυρίες με τις πέτρες στην πρώτη ευκαιρία"  !!!

----------


## mpetou

> Ωστόσο στο Bloomberg κάνουν πλάκα με το nerit.gr και το “pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr”


μαλλον μας διαβαζουνε εδω που το συζητουσαμε...

να δουμε θα γινει κλοπη το domain απο την εεττ κατα εντολη της κυβερνησης η θα κατασπαταλησει ο κυριος σαμαρας τα λεφτα του ελληνικου λαου στον domainer να το αγορασει
για να ειναι νομιμος επειδη ειτανε ανικανος πρωτα να κατοχυρωσει το domain με την ωρα του.
Αυτο και μονο οτι δεν πηρανε το domain ειναι αποδειξη οτι ειναι ανικανοι και δεν εχουνε κανενα σχεδιο περα απο το βολευμα του κοματικου στρατου που γρυλιζει και συσπατε ...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Τι θα μεταδιδει η ΕΡΤ ; Επαναληψεις οπως παρανομα παιζουν σωρηδον τα ακρως παρανομα ιδιωτικα καναλια ;


Ειναι παράνομες οι επαναλήψεις?

 :Thinking: '

Ακόμη και στα συνδρομητικά-δορυφορικά παίζουν επαναλήψεις!

----------


## mpetou

οχι δεν ειναι παρανομες οι επαναλληψεις ειναι παρανομα τα ιδιωτικα καναλια που εχουνε υποκλεψει τις συχνοτητες με διαπλοκη
που ειναι περιουσια του δημοσιου χωρις να πληρωνουνε τιποτα στο δημοσιο και κανουνε την προπαγανδα των αφεντικων τους
και εχουνε ονομα αυτα τα αφεντικα βαρδινογιαννης μπομπολας κυριακου αλαφουζος και στηριζουνε συγκεκριμενους πολιτικους χωρους δηλαδη την νεα δημοκρατια και το πασοκ παλαιοτερα
πανε με την εξουσια κατα βαση γιατι ετσι θα κανουνε μπιζνα με το κρατος για να φανε λεφτα του λαου.

Αυτο ειναι το σαπιο συστημα και το αποστημα που πρεπει να σπασει γιατι κυριε σαμαρα δεν το σπας ? γιατι δεν ριχνεις μαυρο και οποιος θελει τη συχνοτητα
να πληρωνει και να την παιρνει ? μηπως γιατι κυριε σαμαρα κανουνε υπερ σου προπαγανδα και οταν δεν τους παιρνει κανουνε τουμπεκι οπως τωρα ?
εννοια σου κυριε σαμαρα και οταν ξοφλησεις μη σου φανει παραξενο που θα στηριζουνε τον αλεξη και θα σε θαβουνε το κανανε και με το γαπ.
Οι επιχειρηματιες πανε με την τσεπη τους αρα με την εξουσια... οποτε μολις παραπεεις θα σε θαψουνε και σενα και θα βρουνε αλλο αγαπητικο να προπαγανδιζουνε ..

Που εχει ξαναγινει να χαριζοντε συχνοτητες τηλεορασης σε ιδιωτες ? και γιατι χαριζουνε τις συχνοτητες στους παραπανω και οχι σε εμενα δεν ισχυει η αρχη της ισονομιας ?
οι συχνοτητες της ερτ σε ποιους επιχειρηματιες θα πανε με ανταλαγμα την προπαγανδα ? ή μηπως θα μου ελλατωσουνε το χαρατσι της ιδιοκατοικησης απο τα λεφτα
που θα παρουνε απο τους καναλαρχες για τις συχνοτητες ?


Γι αυτο καταντησαμε ετσι γιατι απο τα 300 ατομα στη βουλη οι 200 ειναι δικηγοροι οι 50 οικονομολογοι και οι αλλοι σκορπιοι και ανεπαγγελτοι 
δηλαδη δικηγορος=αντιπαραγωγικο επαγγελμα & επαγγελματιας ψευτης & παρασιτικο επαγγελμα και ιδια και οικονομολογοι
Αυτοι λοιπον οι ασχετοι απο αναπτυξη θα μας σωσουνε ? αυτοι εχουνε σπουδασει την ψευτια τη λαμογια και τη σαπροφυτια ...

Ποσοι ικανοι σοβαροι επιστημονες ειναι στη βουλη σημερα ?

Φυσικα στειλαμε τετοια ατομα στη βουλη γιατι εχουμε σοβαρο ελειμα σκεψης και παιδειας και φροντιζουνε να δινουνε στα προβατα σανο καθημερινα απο τα παρανομα καναλια τους...

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Αυτό θα πει παραλήρημα... περιέργως χωρίς συνομωσιολογική αναφορά στην ΕΕΤΤ και την Google όμως.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 29gk

> Ειναι παράνομες οι επαναλήψεις?
> 
> '
> 
> Ακόμη και στα συνδρομητικά-δορυφορικά παίζουν επαναλήψεις!


Δεν γνωριζω ακριβως το θεμα, αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι συνεχεις επαναληψεις, οι κατα συστημα ξανα και ξανα τα ιδια, η μολις τελειωσε η ταδε σειρα ξαναξεκινησε απο την αρχη, χωρις μαλιστα την σημανση του "Ε" δεν συνιστα και προβολη προγραμματος ουτε και συναδει με την υποχρεωση του ταδε ποσοστου σε ελληνικο προγραμμα. Οπως σιγουρα αυτο οριζεται απο τους κανονες λειτουργιας της εστω προσωρινης οποιας αδειας εχουν τα ιδιωτικα και ελεγχεται απο το ΕΣΡ.

"Ελεγχεται απο το ΕΣΡ" !! Μεγαλη κουβεντα αυτη. Το ολο καθεστως της αδειοδοτησης στην Ελλαδα ειναι βασικα μια τεραστια κουβεντα. Ειτε αυτη αφορα τα ιδιωτικα καναλια, ειτε ενα καταστημα μαζικης νυκτερινης διασκεδασης, το οποιο λειτουργει χωρις αδεια και δεν καλυπτει οχι μονον νομικα αλλα ουτε και με τα βασικα μετρα ασφαλειας τον πελατη που στοιβαζει μαζι με αλλους χιλιαδες σε χωρους χωρις τις στοιχειωδεις προφυλαξεις πυρασφαλειας.

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ έβλεπα τις φωτογραφίες από τη χθεσινή διαδήλωση στο μέγαρο αλλά και σε άλλες πόλεις.... λαοθάλασσα. Θα θέλανε μερικοί πολιτικοί να έβλεπαν ακόμα τόσο κόσμο στις συγκεντρώσεις τους.

http://www.tovima.gr/files/1/Media/2...CE%A4%2033.jpg (resized)


http://www.902.gr/sites/default/file...rgia-ert-7.jpg

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

psyxakia τη τελευταία πρώτη φώτο την είχα δώσει και γω χθές.

Πάντως παρατηρώ ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του γενικού κοινού είναι κατά της απόφασης να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ και φαντάζομαι η ένσταση αφορά τον τρόπο.Αυτό δε μπορεί να μην κοστίσει στον Αντωνάκη.Με τη γκάφα του συσπειρώνει τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στο χαλαρό.

----------


## psyxakias

Άραγε επιλέχθηκε όντως εσκεμμένα η ΕΡΤ πρώτα, για να περιοριστεί η ενημέρωση στα ιδιωτικά μέσα, ειδικά τώρα που θα κλείσουν δεκάδες νοσοκομεία και σχολεία;

----------


## cca

> ΝΔ: Είμαστε απέναντι στους καθοδηγούμενους συνδικαλιστές δημοσιογράφους
> 
> Την έντονη αντίδραση της Νέας Δημοκρατίας πυροδότησε η απόφαση της ΠΟΕΣΥ και των υπόλοιπων δημοσιογραφικών ενώσεων για συνέχιση της απεργίας σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Στη σχετική ανακοίνωση του γραφείου Τύπου του κόμματος γίνεται λογος για «καθοδηγούμενους συνδικαλιστές δημοσιογράφους», οι οποίοι, όπως τονίζεται, «επιβάλλουν τη φίμωση τώρα που ο εισαγγελέας ακουμπάει και τους ίδιους στο “μαγαζί” τους».
> 
> «Η σημερινή ανακοίνωση των καθοδηγούμενων συνδικαλιστών δημοσιογράφων, είναι δείγμα του πανικού τους, τώρα που αμφισβητούνται τα προνόμια κάποιων εκλεκτών τους. Ένα είναι βέβαιο, ότι επιβάλλουν τη φίμωση τώρα που ο Εισαγγελέας ακουμπάει και τους ίδιους στο “μαγαζί” τους, το οποίο δυστυχώς πληρώνει ο Ελληνικός Λαός. Είναι προφανές ότι είμαστε απέναντί τους, αλλά δίπλα στους “φιμωμένους” από τη συνδικαλιστική τους ηγεσία εργαζόμενους στα ΜΜΕ», σημειώνεται χαρακτηριστικά.


via Naftemporiki

----------


## dhmk

Από ότι φαίνεται όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να εξυγιανθεί (για το ξεκάρφωμα της υστερίας). Υπάρχει όμως κανείς που να πιστεύει ότι αν έκλεινε το βράδυ και άνοιγε το πρωί ως ΝΕΡΙΤ (πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ) δεν θα αντιμετωπίζαμε την ίδια κατάσταση με τη κατάληψη του κτηρίου κτλ;

Εδώ υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι στην ΕΡΤ περισσότερο απεργούσαν παρά εργάζονταν, ειδικά το τελευταίο εξάμηνο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.  Εφόσον αυτό ισχύει να υποθέσουμε ότι εξαιτίας αυτών των απεργιών ελάχιστα έχουν εισπράξει οι απεργοί; Είναι βιώσιμο αυτό; Μιλάμε τώρα για "αγωνιστές" υπέρ του ιδεώδους της ενημέρωσης που ουσιαστικά ψωμολυσάνε; Αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που δίνουν;

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι με κάποια κομπίνα κατόρθωναν να απεργούν και να πληρώνονται. Γιατί αυτό είναι όντως βιώσιμο.

----------


## 29gk

> Από ότι φαίνεται όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να εξυγιανθεί (για το ξεκάρφωμα της υστερίας). Υπάρχει όμως κανείς που να πιστεύει ότι αν έκλεινε το βράδυ και άνοιγε το πρωί ως ΝΕΡΙΤ (πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ) δεν θα αντιμετωπίζαμε την ίδια κατάσταση με τη κατάληψη του κτηρίου κτλ;
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι στην ΕΡΤ περισσότερο απεργούσαν παρά εργάζονταν, ειδικά το τελευταίο εξάμηνο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.  Εφόσον αυτό ισχύει να υποθέσουμε ότι εξαιτίας αυτών των απεργιών ελάχιστα έχουν εισπράξει οι απεργοί; Είναι βιώσιμο αυτό; Μιλάμε τώρα για "αγωνιστές" υπέρ του ιδεώδους της ενημέρωσης που ουσιαστικά ψωμολυσάνε; Αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που δίνουν;
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι με κάποια κομπίνα κατόρθωναν να απεργούν και να πληρώνονται. Γιατί αυτό είναι όντως βιώσιμο.


Μεσα στο καδρο, στην εικονα που περιγραφεις, την οποια για χαρη της συζητησης δεν θα αμφισβητησω, βλεπεις πουθενα τη διοικηση ; Τις επιλογες της ; Την γραμμη των προισταμενων της ΕΡΤ που ειναι φυσικα το κυβερνων κομμα ; Τους πραγματικα ακριβοπληρωμενους υπαλληλους, σταρ αλλα και γραμματεις ;

Ποιος ειχε την ευθυνη για ολα αυτα ; Ο εργαζομενος ή ο διοικητης ; Και ποιος πιστευεις οτι θα εξυγιανει και δεν θα κανει τα ιδια για να μην συνεχιζεται η υστερια, που ως γνωστον ταραζει τον ομαλο και σωφρων βιο της χωρας ;

----------


## zillion

Η εξυγίανση στην οποία αναφέρονται οι κυβερνώντες δεν είναι η εξυγίανση που επιζητά ο λαός. Αυτοί θέλουν να πετάξουν στον δρόμο μερικές εκατοντάδες χαμηλόμισθους. Ο λαός θέλει να πετάξει στον δρόμο τους 30 εντολοδόχους των εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεων, δλδ. τους πέριξ της διοίκησης και την ίδια την διοίκηση που κοστίζουν όσο εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ. Αυτοδιαχείριση της ΕΡΤ, αυτονομοποίηση  από το κράτος για μια δημόσια και όχι κρατική τηλεόραση. Μόνο σε αυτή την "εξυγίανση" συμφωνώ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μεσα στο καδρο, στην εικονα που περιγραφεις, την οποια για χαρη της συζητησης δεν θα αμφισβητησω, βλεπεις πουθενα τη διοικηση ; Τις επιλογες της ; Την γραμμη των προισταμενων της ΕΡΤ που ειναι φυσικα το κυβερνων κομμα ; Τους πραγματικα ακριβοπληρωμενους υπαλληλους, σταρ αλλα και γραμματεις ;
> 
> Ποιος ειχε την ευθυνη για ολα αυτα ; Ο εργαζομενος ή ο διοικητης ; Και ποιος πιστευεις οτι θα εξυγιανει και δεν θα κανει τα ιδια για να μην συνεχιζεται η υστερια, που ως γνωστον ταραζει τον ομαλο και σωφρων βιο της χωρας ;


Την ευθύνη την έχει η μαφία που λέγεται  κόμμα, και όσοι συμμετέχουν χρόνια τώρα στο πάρτυ. Προφανώς με ποσοστά (100 % κόμμα, 20% κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι, 80 % διοίκηση, 0% κάποιοι λίγοι εργαζόμενοι). Στη διοίκηση τους βάζω όλους - πρωθυπουργούς και υπουργεία.
Σε ΟΛΟ το αποκαλούμενο "δημόσιο" και όχι μόνο στην ΕΡΤ
Μόνο τώρα που κάποιοι άλλοι - ξένοι πληρώνουν, θέλουν να ξέρουν που πάνε τα λεφτά.

Οι δικοί μας, μια χαρά δανειζόντουσαν, τώρα που δεν μπορούν, σου στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό (σιγα μην βάλουν το χέρι στη τσέπη και βάλουν και κανένα φυλακή)

Τουλάχιστο η μαφία είχε και κοινωνικό πρόσωπο - πήγαινε ο φτωχός στο νονό και έβρισκε το δίκιο του. Αυτοί είναι καμόρα ούτε καν μαφία

----------


## psyxakias

Μέλος της εκτελεστικής επιτροπής της ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ. (Θεοδωρος Μαργαρίτης) έχει βγει τώρα στην ΕΡΤ και λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι αν δεν ακυρωθεί πρώτα η ΠΝΠ, και να επανέλθει η ΕΡΤ σε πλήρη λειτουργία (απέκλεισε 2μηνες συμβάσεις, κονσέρβες κτλ ύστερα από ερώτηση του Κούλογλου), δεν ψηφίζουν νόμο για ΝΕΡΙΤ σε καμία περίπτωση. Για να δούμε αν θα γίνει έτσι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GetRid

Το καθεστώς έχει χάσει ήδη την μάχη, οδηγείται σε γενικότερη ήττα και ίσως και κατάρρευση.

Αυτή η πρώτη μας μεγάλη νίκη, την ώρα που όλα τα έσκιαζε η φοβέρα, αποτελεί το "Στάλινγκραντ" των πολιτικών των μνημονίων.


*Η δεξιά αγαπάει σύριζα (διήγημα φαντασίας)*


*Spoiler:*







> Η  δεξιά στην ελλάδα είναι κατά βάση *προ νεωτερική.* Ο φιλελευθερισμός ή  αυτό που καταχρηστικά ονομάζουμε για την ελλάδα αστική επανάσταση υπό  την φράση βενιζελισμός, ήταν συνυφασμένα με τον εχθρό για τη δεξιά μέχρι  και αρκετά μετά τον πόλεμο. Στην ουσία ήταν ο μητσοτάκης που έφερε τον  φιλελευθερισμό ως δόγμα στη δεξιά και ακόμα λίγο πολύ θεωρείται ξένο  σώμα, όπως είδαμε από την νίκη σαμαρά εναντίων ντόρας.
> 
> 
> Θα  μου πείτε σιγά τ’αβγά και στη βρετανία του 19ου αιώνα η δεξιά ήταν οι  τόρις και οι αντίπαλοί τους ήταν οι γούιγκς δηλαδή οι φιλελεύθεροι.  Σωστό μόνο που οι τόρις εξέφραζαν την αριστοκρατία και τη μοναρχία για  περισσότερα από 400 χρόνια όταν στην ελλάδα η φιλομοναρχική δεξιά δεν  είχε ακριβώς βαθιές ρίζες. Το οθωμανικό σύστημα όντας αρκετά εξισωτικό  απέναντι στους τζίμιδες δεν αναγνώριζε αριστοκρατία. 
> 
> Γι’  αυτό και η δεξιά που ο σαμαράς εκφράζει, έχει τις αναφορές της πρακτικά  στη μεταπολεμική εποχή. Όταν *τη δεξιά τη συγκρότησε η ίδια η γερμανική  κατοχή και το αντικομουνιστικό σχέδιο των γερμανών μετά το 1943* (το  σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα του γκέμπελς βρε κουτά). *Πρακτικά λοιπόν οι  δοσίλογοι, οι μαυραγορίτες, οι ταγματασφαλίτες και οι καταχραστές των  περιουσιών των εβραίων, με λίγα λόγια όλος ο κατιμάς της ελληνικής  κοινωνίας, βρέθηκε εντελώς μαγικά το 1946 να κυβερνάει ελέω των  βρετανών. Η ελλάδα ήταν η μοναδική χώρα του πολέμου, όπου οι ηττημένοι  διατήρησαν αυτούσια την εξουσία τους.* Ακόμα και στη ναζιστική γερμανία  οι αμερικάνοι έψαξαν σκληρά, αλλά τελικά βρήκαν ένα δεξιό που να μην  ήταν φιλικός προς τους ναζί, στο πρόσωπο του αντενάουερ, ενός καθολικού  συντηρητικού πολιτικού που αντιτάχθηκε στους ναζί κυρίως για  χριστιανικούς/ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους.
> Γιατί  κάνω αυτόν τον μεγάλο πρόλογο για την ελληνική δεξιά? Μα γιατί πως  αλλιώς μπορεί να εξηγηθούν αυτά που συμβαίνουν τις τελευταίες μέρες? Πώς  θα μπορέσετε να με πιστέψετε ότι όλα αυτά δεν είναι κάποιο μεγαλειώδες  σχέδιο, αλλά η αγνή έκφραση της *σταθερά αγράμματης προ-νεωτερικής  δεξιάς?* Ας πάμε όμως στο ζουμί.
> 
> *Η κατάσταση των πραγμάτων.*
> ...






http://www.techiechan.com/?p=1996

----------


## thiseas.GP

*Χαμηλώνουν οι τόνοι υπό τον φόβο εκλογών*
Παρασκευή, 14 Ιουνίου 2013 - 08:19

Όσο περνούν οι ώρες από τον “ξαφνικό θάνατο” της ΕΡΤ επανέρχεται στο κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο η ψυχραιμία και η αναζήτηση λύσεων που δεν θα στείλουν τη χώρα στις κάλπες.

Η σχετική “σύσταση” έχει ήδη γίνει από την πλευρά των δανειστών, ενώ και το εγχώριο πολιτικό σύστημα συμφωνεί ότι μία πολιτική αποσταθεροποίηση αυτή τη στιγμή θα αποδειχθεί μοιραία για τη χώρα. 

Το γεγονός ότι η (καθοριστική) σύσκεψη των τριών πολιτικών αρχηγών ορίσθηκε για το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας δείχνει ότι αναζητούν χρόνο για να διαπραγματευθούν υπογείως λύσεις που θα τους βγάλουν από το αδιέξοδο.  

Τυπικά στο θέμα της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, ουσιαστικά σε ό,τι αφορά τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της κυβέρνησης και την σύνθεση του υπουργικού συμβουλίου. Κι αυτό διότι Ευ. Βενιζέλος - Φώτης Κουβέλης “έτριξαν τα δόντια” στο Μαξίμου για το σημερινό μοντέλο που, όπως λένε οι συνεργάτες τους, “καθιστά κυρίαρχο τον πρωθυπουργό και κομπάρσους τους δύο κυβερνητικούς εταίρους”. 

Οι δύο αρχηγοί προβάλλουν ως προϋπόθεση συνέχισης της κυβέρνησης συνεργασίας “με τη σημερινή της μορφή” την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ. “Δεν μας νοιάζει εάν το πρόγραμμα θα λέγεται προσωρινό ούτε εάν θα εκπέμψει ο παλιός ή ο νέος φορέας, αρκεί να φύγει το μαύρο από τις οθόνες”, λένε. 

Από την πλευρά του το πρωθυπουργικό επιτελείο δηλώνει πρόθυμο στην εξεύρεση “συμβιβαστικής λύσης”, διευκρινίζοντας ωστόσο ότι η “παλιά ΕΡΤ” δεν μπορεί να επιστρέψει στο Ραδιομέγαρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής καθώς “δεν υπάρχει πια”, ενώ η διάδοχος ΝΕΡΙΤ θα χρειασθεί χρόνο (“τουλάχιστον ένα-ενάμισι μήνα”) για να συσταθεί και ετοιμασθεί. 

*Δηλώνουν λοιπόν “ανοικτοί” σε μία μεταβατική λύση που “θα βγάλει το μαύρο από τις οθόνες” και για τον λόγο αυτό συζητούν το ενδεχόμενο μικρού αριθμού προσλήψεων τεχνικών ή και δημοσιογράφων, με δίμηνες συμβάσεις, που θα “βγάλουν” αυτό το προσωρινό πρόγραμμα.
*
Ο Γιάννης Στουρνάρας, ως αρμόδιος πλέον για την παλιά ΕΡΤ (σ.σ. με την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου και την υπουργική απόφαση, η διαχείρισή της πέρασε στο υπουργείου Οικονομικών) επέμεινε χθες στη Βουλή πως η προσπάθεια εξυγίανσης ήταν αδύνατη με την δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση “εν κινήσει” και περιορίσθηκε στη διαβεβαίωση ότι θα καταβληθεί κάθε προσπάθεια για την ταχύτερη λειτουργία της ΝΕΡΙΤ. 

Κάτι που δεν ικανοποίησε τα επιτελεία του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ΔΗΜΑΡ.

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1816438

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Στη Λάρισα το ''πειρατικό'' πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ από το Ραδιομέγαρο εκπέμπει κανονικά αναλογικά σε 2 συχνότητες με κάλυψη σχεδόν όλη τη Θεσσαλία εδώ και λίγες ώρες.Μόλις το ανέφερε η αίθουσα σύνταξης της ΕΡΤ.

Ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος από Λάρισα.

----------


## ermis333

> Το καθεστώς έχει χάσει ήδη την μάχη, οδηγείται σε γενικότερη ήττα και ίσως και κατάρρευση.
> 
> Αυτή η πρώτη μας μεγάλη νίκη, την ώρα που όλα τα έσκιαζε η φοβέρα, αποτελεί το "Στάλινγκραντ" των πολιτικών των μνημονίων.
> 
> 
> *Η δεξιά αγαπάει σύριζα (διήγημα φαντασίας)*
> 
> 
> http://www.techiechan.com/?p=1996



Όταν θα αρχίσουν οι πρώτες δημοσκοπήσεις θα το δούμε, γιατί οι μέχρι στιγμής εσωτερικές δημοσκοπήσεις δείχνουν άλλα.

----------


## 29gk

Σε προλαβε ο psyxakias. Μολις τωρα ο Μαργαριτης μπορω να πω οτι ανεβασε και τονο !! Και ηταν και για πρωτη φορα εδω και πανω απο ενα χρονο, οπου αυτος ειδικα ηταν τοσο ξεκαθαρος.  Επισης στο capital υπαρχει και το νεωτερο και πιο φρεσκο αρθρο απο το χτεσινο που παραθετεις

*Έτοιμοι για όλα, δηλώνουν στο ΠΑΣΟΚ
*
http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1816449

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν θα αρχίσουν οι πρώτες δημοσκοπήσεις θα το δούμε, γιατί οι μέχρι στιγμής εσωτερικές δημοσκοπήσεις δείχνουν άλλα.


Σωστο και αυτο. Υπαρχουν οι "κρυφες", οι "εσωτερικες" αλλα και οι "απορρητες" δημοσκοπησεις οι οποιες και προλαβαν να βγαλουν συμπερασμα ηδη μια ημερα μετα το κλεισιμο.

----------


## GetRid

> Όταν θα αρχίσουν οι πρώτες δημοσκοπήσεις θα το δούμε, γιατί οι μέχρι στιγμής εσωτερικές δημοσκοπήσεις δείχνουν άλλα.


E, άμα έχει κανείς εσωτερική πληροφόρηση...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Η Κατσίμη πάντως ρόμπα τον έκανε τον Μαργαρίτη.Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ τους είπε άχρηστο πόλο της Αριστεράς μέσα στη Κυβέρνηση.

----------


## GetRid

Ακριβώς αυτό περιγραφει ο Τεκι στο ποστ που παρέθεσα. Με ένα τηλεοπτικό κανάλι στην αντιπολίτευση, οι καθεστωτικοί είναι καταδικασμένοι. Δεν μπορούν να κάινε παρά μόνο τα ήδη καμένα μυαλά.

----------


## thiseas.GP

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση






Γιατί η ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει να ξανανοίξει ποτέ...
Παρασκευή, 14 Ιουνίου 2013 - 07:06

1) Γιατί η ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει να ξανανοίξει ποτέ...

Το βαθύ κράτος βρυχάται...

Η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να βάλει λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικότερα παραδείγματα   της μεταπολιτευτικής πελατοκρατίας, δείχνει πως το μαχαίρι ακούμπησε για πρώτη φορά το κόκκαλο του βαθέους κράτους.

Το βαθύ κράτος της μεταπολίτευσης δομήθηκε με την έλευση των πρασινοφρουρών συνδικαλιστών, εν είδη κομματικών κομισάριων του καταστροφικού όπως αποδείχτηκε για τη χώρα,  πειράματος του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου.

Όσοι έχουν μελετήσει το σοβιετισμό ξέρουν πως οι κομισάριοι του κόμματος είχαν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από τους διευθυντές στα εργοστάσια ή τους αξιωματικούς στο στρατό. Πολιτικούς επίτροπους τους έλεγαν στον εμφύλιο στο ΔΣΕ.

Ανάλογο ήταν το μοντέλο των ναζισμού με τα μέλη του Εθνικοσοσιαλιστικού Κόμματος στην οικονομία και τα Βάφεν Ες Ες στο στρατό.

Το κόμμα σε αυτά τα καθεστώτα απλώνεται σαν καρκίνος και κυριαρχεί σε κάθε δραστηριότητα.  Στο ελληνικό σοβιετικό μοντέλο συμμετείχαν αναλογικά όλα τα κόμματα στο μηχανισμό διοίκησης του δημοσίου και της χώρας και αυτά που κυβέρνησαν και αυτά που δεν κυβέρνησαν. Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως η αριστερά στις συνδικαλιστικές εκλογές του δημοσίου είχε πάντα πολλαπλάσια ισχύ σε σύγκριση με τα εκλογικά της ποσοστά.

Η Ελλάδα δεν κυβερνάται από την εκάστοτε πολιτική ηγεσία που κερδίζει τις εκλογές αλλά από το μηχανισμό των μεσαίων στελεχών του κόμματος που κερδίζει τις εκλογές (σε αγαστή συνεργασία με τους συνδικαλιστές και των υπολοίπων κομμάτων).

Οι διοικητές που διορίζει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση στις ΔΕΚΟ και τις λοιπές κρατικές επιχειρήσεις και οι διευθυντές στο υπόλοιπο δημόσιο στην ουσία είναι διακοσμητικοί. Τη διοίκηση την  έχουν οι συνδικαλιστές με τους πελάτες τους. Όσοι δεν συμβιβάζονται εκπαραθυρώνονται. Όσοι συμβιβάζονται κερδίζουν μερίδιο στα λάφυρα...

Όπως μπορεί ο καθένας να αντιληφθεί,  σε όσο  ικανούς διοικητές και διευθυντές να αναθέσουν την αναδιάρθρωση μιας επιχείρησης  ή μιας διεύθυνσης  καμία μεταρρύθμιση δεν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί αν δεν το θέλουν τα πραγματικά αφεντικά: Το ιδιότυπο παρακράτος της μεταπολίτευσης. Αν δεν διαλυθεί το παρακράτος καμία μεταρρύθμιση δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει.

Το μεταπολεμικό παρακράτος της δεξιάς δομήθηκε με βάση ανταλλάγματα όπως οι άδειες για ταξί, φορτηγά και άλλα προνόμια και μονοπώλια.

Το μεταπολιτευτικό παρακράτος ανάλογα, ανδρώθηκε με τις θέσεις στο δημόσιο και τις ΔΕΚΟ και τα προνόμια των συντεχνιών.

Η ΕΡΤ όμως αποτελεί την κορωνίδα του μεταπολιτευτικού παρακράτους  τόσο γιατί το είδος του παρασιτισμού που προάγει στην κοινωνία και την οικονομία όσο και για την πολιτική ισχύ  της λόγω της θέσης της στην άλλη ισχυρή συντεχνία, της δημοσιογραφίας.

Παρατηρήσατε πως μετά τη απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ τα μόνα δελτία ειδήσεων που βρίσκονταν στον αέρα ήταν αυτά των απολυμένων της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.

Η πρωτοβουλία Σαμαρά ήταν αιφνιδιαστική και ενδεχομένως απροετοίμαστη. Τα κόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης σύρθηκαν από το βαθύ κράτος να απειλήσουν την κυβέρνηση.

Η αντιπολίτευση ούτως ή άλλως όπως κάθε αντιπολίτευση εδώ και δεκαετίες κινείται ευκαιριακά πλειοδοτώντας σε αιτήματα.

Τα κόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης φαίνεται πως θα καταλήξουν τη Δευτέρα σε μια σύνθεση να ανοίξει όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα η νέα ΕΡΤ.

Το σωστό θα είναι να μην ανοίξει  ξανά και ποτέ.

Ποιος χρειάζεται ενημέρωση με κρατική σφραγίδα στην εποχή που μαθαίνεις τι συμβαίνει στον κόσμο σε πραγματικό χρόνο μέσω του διαδικτύου και χιλιάδων άλλων επιλογών.

Η κρατική τηλεόραση είχε αξία την εποχή του τηλεοπτικού και ραδιοφωνικού μονοπωλίου για να ασκεί η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση την προπαγάνδα της.

Είναι πιο αντικειμενική η κρατική τηλεόραση ή η δυνατότητα του πολίτη να επιλέγει από πού θα ενημερωθεί δωρεάν ή με συνδρομή. Οι μετρήσεις δείχνουν πως η κοινωνία δεν δείχνει εμπιστοσύνη στα δελτία ειδήσεων της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.

Σίγουρα μια κοινωνία χρειάζεται δημόσια τηλεόραση για τις ανάγκες της παιδείας και του πολιτισμού.

Για τις ανάγκες της παιδείας και του πολιτισμού αρκεί το κανάλι της Βουλής και δυο ραδιοφωνικές συχνότητες  με 100 ανθρώπους προσωπικό και συνθήκες εργασίας ιδιωτικού τομέα και όχι με 2.700 και ετήσια επιδότηση που αρκεί για τις συντάξεις 25-30.000 ανθρώπων.

Το κανάλι της Βουλής είναι υπεραρκετό γι’ αυτό. Τα έσοδά του θα μπορούσαν να προέρχονται από τις εισφορές για τις άδειες λειτουργίας των ιδιωτικών καναλιών και σταθμών.

Η ΕΡΤ και η ΕΣΗΕΑ κυβερνάνε αυτό το τόπο;

2) Θα σου πω εγώ τι ήταν η ΕΡΤ. Έτσι όπως την έζησα.

Κάθε βράδυ που γινόταν ο προγραμματισμός της επόμενης μέρας, δηλαδή ποια θέματα θα καλυφθούν (θα γίνουν ρεπορτάζ), υπήρχε δίπλα από κάποια θέματα η λέξη SOS. Ήταν το ΣΥΝΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ που χαρακτήριζε όχι τη σπουδαιότητα ενός θέματος, αλλά τη σπουδαιότητα αυτού που το έδινε. Ήταν τα λεγόμενα θέματα «παραγγελιές».

Βλέπε: Θα σου πω εγώ τι ήταν η ΕΡΤ. Έτσι όπως την έζησα

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1816140

----------


## psyxakias

> Η Κατσίμη πάντως ρόμπα τον έκανε τον Μαργαρίτη.Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ τους είπε άχρηστο πόλο της Αριστεράς μέσα στη Κυβέρνηση.


Αυτό θα πει μάχιμη δημοσιογραφία, άμα καίγεται ο κώλος μας. Αρχίζω να γουστάρω ΕΡΤ σε αυτοδιαχείριση.

----------


## 29gk

Με τη μονη διαφορα, οτι *η ΕΡΤ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ* μετα απο τοσα χρονια αδρανειας ( το γραφω κομψα )

----------


## GetRid

Ποιος "μελετητής" του "σοβιετισμού" υπογράφει το από πάνω "ποίημα"?  :Laughing:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Αρχίζω να γουστάρω ΕΡΤ σε αυτοδιαχείριση.


η περιουσία της Τεως ΕΡΤ ανήκει πλέον στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών και είναι περιουσία του Ελληνικού Λαού

----------


## GetRid

> Η ΕΡΤ όμως αποτελεί την κορωνίδα του μεταπολιτευτικού παρακράτους τόσο γιατί το είδος του παρασιτισμού


Κοιτα να δεις! Και εγώ νόμιζα είναι το Μέγκα που δεν έχει πληρώσει ένα ευρώ για να εκπέμπει και να καίει εγκεφάλους.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τεως ΕΡΤ


Πόσο θα ήθελες!

----------


## eqvus

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...215314&catid=3

Άτακτη υποχώρηση ο Αντωνάκης;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Πόσο θα ήθελες!


το ΤΕΩΣ ισχύει, νομικά δεν υπάρχει ΕΡΤ πλέον

- - - Updated - - -




> http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...215314&catid=3
> 
> Άτακτη υποχώρηση ο Αντωνάκης;


καμία υποχώρηση
θα ανοίξει με πολύ λίγο προσωπικό
μόνο και μόνο για να μην βλέπουμε το Μαυρο, για συναισθηματικούς λόγους
ουσία μηδεν


και φαντάσου να μην το δεχθούν αυτό οι λίγοι εργαζόμενοι, μετά έχουν αυτοί το μπαλάκι αφού ο Αντωνάκης τους είπε ελάτε να ανοίξουμε και αυτοί δεν θέλησαν, λέω εγώ!

----------


## 29gk

> το ΤΕΩΣ ισχύει, νομικά δεν υπάρχει ΕΡΤ πλέον
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> καμία υποχώρηση
> θα ανοίξει με πολύ λίγο προσωπικό


Νομικα αυτο δεν γινεται !

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ έχει γίνει πολύς ντόρος για το μισθολόγιο της ΕΡΤ. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόσφατο μισθολόγιο του 2011 ή 2012; Διότι ένα που κυκλοφορεί δεν αναφέρει ημ/νία και είπαν νωρίτερα ότι έχουν γίνει μεγάλες μειώσεις στα πάντα από το 2009 και μετά που έγινε πλεονασματική (πέρα από το έσοδο της ΔΕΗ) και δεν επιβαρύνει καθόλου τον προυπολογισμό.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα αναφέρθηκαν ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι υψηλοί μισθοί γνωστών δημοσιογράφων αλλά δε φτάνουν τα ποσά που έχουν διαρρεύσει. Ενδεικτικά είπαν ότι η Έλλη Στάη παίρνει €2700 μισθό, ενώ η χθεσινή δημοσιογράφος είπε ότι παίρνει €1280. Αυτό που βρήκα, που βγήκε πριν λίγες μέρες, δεν έχει καθόλου τη Στάη μέσα.

----------


## eqvus

> το ΤΕΩΣ ισχύει, νομικά δεν υπάρχει ΕΡΤ πλέον
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> καμία υποχώρηση
> θα ανοίξει με πολύ λίγο προσωπικό


Δεν σε αμφισβητώ φίλε μου, έχεις καλύτερη πληροφόρηση.Ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ρε σεις πως ξέχασα και τους Anonymous  :Razz: 






> *Good morning Greece. We are Anonymous.*
> 
> We are watching the events concerning public television (E.R.T) from the first moment. We want to express our support to Greek citizens and journalists who witness an authoritarian regime that has nothing to envy from the Erdogan regime.
> 
> Are you wondering the intentions of your Prime Minister’s moves?
> 
> Has the time for elections already arrived and they’re trying to find a way to justify it?
> 
> Is it coincidence that closing public television decided after specific events including the "errors" that have been admitted by troika?
> ...



http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/i...om9Zg2b8kYCr0=

----------


## Han Solo

αντε ρε παιδια . εκλεισε η ερτ ? τωρα το πηρα χαμπαρι 

/troll mode off  :Razz: 

δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις , γιατι το λετε , γιατι και τι τα λενε ολοι για το θεμα αυτο αλλα εγω καταγγελω την ΝΕΤ γιατι παλιοτερα  ( πριν καμια 10αρια χρονια + ) το μεσημερακι εβαζε κανενα ωραιο ντοκιμαντερ και απολάμβανα λιγη ωραια και ξεκουραστη γνωση μετα το φαγητο. αργοτερα τα εκοψαν για να παρουν τα "πανω' τους προφανως τα χαζομεσημεριαναδικα και η ααποβλακωση ...

----------


## 29gk

> Δεν σε αμφισβητώ φίλε μου, έχεις καλύτερη πληροφόρηση.Ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω.


Δεν παει σε εσενα το σχολιο, αλλα στον εγκυρο αυτοδημιουργητο και αυτοικανοποιημενο ( για τα ιδια τα σχολια του φυσικα  :Whistle:  ) εκπροσωπο.

Στο μεταξυ, διαβασαν τωρα μολις δηλωση του Σουλτς η οποια ειρωνευεται και εξευτελιζει τον Σαμαρα και την κυβερνηση.
Το βρηκα και σε γραπτο.




> *Παρέμβαση, με αιχμές, του Μάρτιν Σουλτς για την τρικομματική με αφορμή την ΕΡΤ*
> 
> Σε κοινή συνέντευξη Τύπου με τον πρόεδρο της Πορτογαλίας Καβάκο Σίλβα, ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, ο Σοσιαλιστής, Μάρτιν Σουλτς, εξέφρασε τον σεβασμό του προς τον σοσιαλδημοκράτη πολιτικό, αλλά και προς τον σημερινό πρωθυπουργό της χώρας.
> 
> Μάλιστα έκανε και μία ασυνήθιστη για τον ίδιο έμμεση σύγκριση Ελλάδας και Πορτογαλίας. Όπως είπε, «θέλω να επισημάνω ότι η κυβέρνηση της Πορτογαλίας σπάνια κρύβεται πίσω από την τρόικα.
> 
> Παραδέχεται ανοιχτά ότι τα μέτρα που λαμβάνονται είναι και δικά της μέτρα. Την ίδια ώρα υπάρχουν κυβερνήσεις που κλείνουν με δική τους απόφαση τη δημόσια τηλεόραση της χώρας και λένε ότι ευθύνονται οι Βρυξέλλες. Όποιος συμπεριφέρεται έτσι, χάνει τον σεβασμό των άλλων. Όποιος αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη για τις πράξεις του, κερδίζει σεβασμό» λέει ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Νομικα αυτο δεν γινεται !


συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό πιθανόν να μην ξανα ανοίξει στο εγγύς μέλλον

----------


## pgge3

Έφαγε πόρτα η κυβέρνηση  :Laughing: 

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231253152

----------


## 29gk

> συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό πιθανόν να μην ξανα ανοίξει στο εγγύς μέλλον


Αστα τα πιθανον. Εσυ, ακομα και λιγα μηνυματα παραπανω εκφραζεις βεβαιοτητα οτι δεν θα ξανα ανοιξει.

Ρε παιδια συντονιστειτε. Μην γραφετε ολοι μαζι στο ιδιο pc. Αφηστε τον μπαμπα να αναλαβει που τα ξερει. Εκτος κι αν ειναι ακομα στον πρωινο καφε στην ΝΔ ή αλλου και δεν μπορει να αναλαβει ακομα. Προκαλειτε ομως συγχυση με τον τροπο που γραφετε και θα σας την ξαναπει ο Σουλτς. Μια για την ΔΕΠΑ, μια για την ΕΡΤ και μια για το adslgr ; Ε, παει πολυ.

----------


## Han Solo

> Έφαγε πόρτα η κυβέρνηση 
> 
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231253152


ναι καλα .... δεν μπορουν να του αφαιρεσουν το ονομα νομιζεις ?

----------


## emeliss

Ότι και να γράφουν τα παπαγαλάκια, όσα non paper και αν κυκλοφορήσουν, η απάντηση είναι στην υπόστηριξη του κόσμου και στα φιλιά ζωής που δίνει στην ΕΡΤ ώστε να συνεχίσουν να εκπέμπουν τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνα σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## psyxakias

Ο Πρόεδρος της ΠΟΕΣΥ (Γιώργος Σαββίδης) καταγγέλει τώρα στην ΕΡΤ ότι ο Μπόμπολας κατέθεσε αγωγές στις ενώσεις δημοσιογράφων για την απεργία. Προφητικό το άρθρο του Βαξεβάνη: Η Ελλάδα χωρίς ΕΡΤ είναι χαζή, ξανθιά και επίθετό της Μπόμπολας

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Ότι και να γράφουν τα παπαγαλάκια, όσα non paper και αν κυκλοφορήσουν, η απάντηση είναι στην υπόστηριξη του κόσμου και στα φιλιά ζωής που δίνει στην ΕΡΤ ώστε να συνεχίσουν να εκπέμπουν τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνα σε όλη την Ελλάδα.



Αμφιβάλω ότι η ΕΡΤ παραμένει ζωντανή μόνο από την εγχώρια υποστήριξη του κόσμου.Αυτό που κρατάει τώρα την ΕΡΤ ζωντανή είναι η προσοχή των διεθνών ΜΜΕ νομίζω.

----------


## emeliss

Η διεθνής υποστήριξη κρατάει τον δήμιο-ΜΑΤ μακρυά. Τον γιατρό στον πυροβολισμό που δεχτήκαμε τον κάνει ο καθένας που βοηθά.

----------


## ermis333

Tα "παραπολιτικά" το είχαν γράψει από την Κυριακή για την ΕΡΤ (αν και δεν έγινε ακριβώς έτσι)




> *Δείτε τι έχει ζητήσει η Τρόικα στην ΕΡΤ.. συμφωνά με τις επιταγές των δανειστών*
> 
> Απολύσεις, περικοπές και γενικότερη αναδιοργάνωση, προβλέπεται στο κρατικό κανάλι, έπειτα από επιταγές των δανειστών μας.
> Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα το «Έθνος της Κυριακής», η έκθεση προβλέπει την κατάργηση περιφερειακών σταθμών, συρρίκνωση της ΕΤ1 και περικοπές στις εξωτερικές παραγωγές της ΝΕΤ.
> 
> Κυβερνητικές πηγές εκτιμούν ότι με το πρόγραμμα αναδιάρθρωσης στην κρατική τηλεόραση θα τεθούν εκτός Δημοσίου περίπου 600 – 700 εργαζόμενοι, κυρίως διοικητικών καθηκόντων, από τους 2.780 εργαζόμενους αορίστου χρόνου, ενώ εκτιμάται ότι θα τεθεί σε εφαρμογή πρόγραμμα εθελούσιας εξόδου για εκείνους που είναι κοντά στην σύνταξη.
> 
> Εξάλλου, όπως ανακοίνωσε και ο υπουργός Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης, Αντώνης Μανιτάκης, προβλέπεται μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα η αποχώρηση 2.000 υπαλλήλων από το Δημόσιο, τη στιγμή που αναζητείται τουλάχιστον ένας μεγάλος φορέας Δημοσίου, ο οποίος θα κλείσει, με τα Ελληνικά Αμυντικά Συστήματα να είναι ο βασικός υποψήφιος.
> 
> http://www.parapolitika.gr/ArticleDe...a-tin-ERT.aspx


Αντί για πρόγραμμα εθελουσίας εξόδου κάνανε πρόγραμμα μαζικής εξόδου....

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Αστα τα πιθανον. Εσυ, ακομα και λιγα μηνυματα παραπανω εκφραζεις βεβαιοτητα οτι δεν θα ξανα ανοιξει.


δυσκολεύεσαι να αντιληφθείς αυτά που γράφω,
το πιθανόν πήγαινε για το τι θα κάνει η Κυβέρνηση,
προσωπικά πιστεύω ακόμα ότι η ερτ δεν θα ανοίξει σύντομα

----------


## cypher

Ηταν συγκεκριμενη και γραπτη απαιτηση της τροικας το κλεισιμο της ερτ??

----------


## thiseas.GP

στο Reuters είπαν ότι την Δευτέρα ο Αντωνάκης να συναντηθεί με τους Μπένη και Δημαρ και θα ακούσει προτάσεις αλλά ότι για εκλογές δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση γιατί φοβούνται τα χειρότερα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ηταν συγκεκριμενη και γραπτη απαιτηση της τροικας το κλεισιμο της ερτ??


οχι ........

- - - Updated - - -

το site της Βουλής δουλεύει μια χαρά
που είδατε εσείς hacking απο τους ανώνυμους;;;



http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/

----------


## 29gk

> δυσκολεύεσαι να αντιληφθείς αυτά που γράφω,
> το πιθανόν πήγαινε για το τι θα κάνει η Κυβέρνηση,
> προσωπικά πιστεύω ακόμα ότι η ερτ δεν θα ανοίξει σύντομα


Εχω σαφεστατη δυσκολια να αντιληφθω τα γραφομενα τα οποια και οντως με υπερβαινουν, ειναι ανωτατου επιπεδου δηλαδη, αλλα καμια απολυτως δυσκολια στο να αντιληφθω εσενα.




> στο Reuters είπαν ότι την Δευτέρα ο Αντωνάκης να συναντηθεί με τους Μπένη και Δημαρ και θα ακούσει προτάσεις αλλά ότι για εκλογές δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση γιατί φοβούνται τα χειρότερα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> οχι ........


Σε συνεχεια των παραπανω ας πουμε, θα ηταν χρησιμο αυτο το ξερο "οχι" να εξηγηθει ποθεν πηγαθει. Το "ποθεν" ειναι παλι ελληνικη λεξη και σημαινει απο που προκυπτει και πως τεκμηριωνεται.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> το site της Βουλής δουλεύει μια χαρά
> που είδατε εσείς hacking απο τους ανώνυμους;;;
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/




δεν βλέπω hacking.
εσείς βλέπετε;;;

- - - Updated - - -

για να δούμε, μήπως ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα προσωρινά

πάντως όλοι μιλάνε για ΕΞΥΓΊΑΝΣΗ





Στο ΣτΕ η αίτηση προσωρινής διαταγής της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ

Κρίσιμη μέρα για την ΕΡΤ, καθώς ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας θα αποφασίσει επί του αιτήματος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ που ζητεί να ανασταλεί έστω προσωρινά η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να «σιωπήσει» η ΕΡΤ, μέχρι να συζητηθεί στην Ολομέλεια του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου η κύρια προσφυγή στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013.

Κρίσιμη μέρα για την ΕΡΤ, καθώς ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας θα αποφασίσει επί του αιτήματος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ που ζητεί  να ανασταλεί έστω προσωρινά η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να «σιωπήσει» η ΕΡΤ, μέχρι να συζητηθεί στην Ολομέλεια του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου η κύρια προσφυγή στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013.

Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΤΕ Κωνσταντίνος Μενουδάκος είναι εκείνος που θα αποφασίσει εάν υπάρχει ουσιαστική νομική βάση στην αίτηση της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, έτσι ώστε να εκδώσει προσωρινή διαταγή για την λειτουργία της κρατικής τηλεόρασης μέχρι την συζήτηση της κύριας προσφυγής.

Στην προσφυγή η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ αναφέρει ότι η επίμαχη απόφαση προσκρούει στο άρθρο 15 του Συντάγματος που αφορά στους κανόνες λειτουργίας της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, στο άρθρο 25 που καθιερώνει τον κανόνα της αρχής της αναλογικότητας, αλλά και στην Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου που προστατεύει την ελευθερία της έκφρασης μέσω της ραδιοφωνίας και της τηλεόρασης.

Όπως αναφέρεται στην προσφυγή, «η απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι παράνομη καθώς δεν υπογράφεται, όπως επιβάλλει η νομοθεσία, από τον υπουργό Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης Αντώνη Μανιτάκη. Όμως  πάσχει και από αιτιολογία  αφού αναφέρει αόριστα ότι η ΕΡΤ επιβαρύνει τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, χωρίς να εξειδικεύει πως επέρχεται η επιβάρυνση αυτή.»

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/665155

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχω σαφεστατη δυσκολια να αντιληφθω τα γραφομενα τα οποια και οντως με υπερβαινουν, ειναι ανωτατου επιπεδου δηλαδη, αλλα καμια απολυτως δυσκολια στο να αντιληφθω εσενα.


αυτό είναι εντελώς αδύνατον,
δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταλαβαίνεις κάποιον την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται 





> Σε συνεχεια των παραπανω ας πουμε, θα ηταν χρησιμο αυτο το ξερο "οχι" να εξηγηθει ποθεν πηγαθει. Το "ποθεν" ειναι παλι ελληνικη λεξη και σημαινει απο που προκυπτει και πως τεκμηριωνεται.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...99#post5103899

----------


## 29gk

> για να δούμε, μήπως ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα προσωρινά
> 
> πάντως όλοι μιλάνε για ΕΞΥΓΊΑΝΣΗ


Ποια πραγματα να ηρεμησουν; Ηρεμη δεν ειναι η κυβερνηση; Αφου και δικηο εχει, και καλο σκοπο, και συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο, και κρυφες δημοσκοπησεις και με πολιτικη πυγμη πρωθυπουργο και εμπειρο Βενιζελο και σοφο Κουβελη. Για ποιυς ανησυχους λοιπον μιλας ;

Και ποιοι μιλουν για ΕΞΥΓΙΑΝΣΗ ; επειδη και οι εξω, κυριως οι εξω μιλουν για ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ. Ποιοι προτεινουν την εξυγιανση πριν την Δημοκρατια ; Οι μελλοντικοι συνεταιροι της ΝΔ, οι Χρυσαυγιτες ;

----------


## wnet

/συνομοσιολογικό_ mode_on


Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε για να εξαφανιστούν πιο εύκολα αρχεία της που δε θα πρέπει ποτέ να δουν το φως του ήλιου, ώστε κάποιοι άλλοι να μπορούν να κάνουν την προπαγάνδα τους χωρίς πρόβλημα, ώστε να μη θίχτουν ονόματα και οικογένειες κ.λπ. κ.λπ. ...

/συνομοσιολογικό_ mode_off

----------


## 29gk

> αυτό είναι εντελώς αδύνατον,
> δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταλαβαίνεις κάποιον την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται



Ετσι πιστευα και εγω πριν σε ανακαλυψω. Σου ειπα, υπερβαινεις την κλαση μου. Μαλλον θα φταει το αυτο-αποτετοιο στο οποιο εχεις εξειδικευση




> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...99#post5103899


Εκτος του οτι ειναι ανυπογραφο οπως σου υποδειχτηκε αλλα το προσπερασες, αρα και αδυνατο να εκτιμηθει η εγκυροτητα του, εσυ γραφεις πιστευοντας τον πρωτο τυχοντα αγνωστο ; Και εχεις τοση βεβαιοτητα ωστε να απαντας με ενα "οχι" ; 

Παλι εκανες την υπερβαση και αδυνατω. Ειδικευεται βεβαια και ο Σαμαρας στις υπερβασεις.

----------


## yiapap

> Από ότι φαίνεται όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να εξυγιανθεί (για το ξεκάρφωμα της υστερίας). Υπάρχει όμως κανείς που να πιστεύει ότι αν έκλεινε το βράδυ και άνοιγε το πρωί ως ΝΕΡΙΤ (πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ) δεν θα αντιμετωπίζαμε την ίδια κατάσταση με τη κατάληψη του κτηρίου κτλ;
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι στην ΕΡΤ περισσότερο απεργούσαν παρά εργάζονταν, ειδικά το τελευταίο εξάμηνο ή κάτι τέτοιο. Για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.  Εφόσον αυτό ισχύει να υποθέσουμε ότι εξαιτίας αυτών των απεργιών ελάχιστα έχουν εισπράξει οι απεργοί; Είναι βιώσιμο αυτό; Μιλάμε τώρα για "αγωνιστές" υπέρ του ιδεώδους της ενημέρωσης που ουσιαστικά ψωμολυσάνε; Αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που δίνουν;
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι με κάποια κομπίνα κατόρθωναν να απεργούν και να πληρώνονται. Γιατί αυτό είναι όντως βιώσιμο.


Eξήγησα ήδη το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει. 
Αλλά και να γινόταν κατάληψη με το διάδοχο σχήμα έτοιμο και τη ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ (εν δυνάμει) ανοιχτή πιστεύεις ότι θα υπήρχαν τόσες αντιδράσεις; Προσωπικά π.χ. δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με ένα τέτοιο σενάριο.

----------


## maik

Ο Σαμαρας πρεπει να αλαξει αμεσως τους συμβουλους του. Εχουν σχεση με την Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα οσο εχω εγω με τον πατριαρχη Ιεροσολυμων.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ποιοι προτεινουν την εξυγιανση πριν την Δημοκρατια ;


Η Δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει πάταξη της διαφθοράς, προηγείται η εξυγίανση

----------


## nostra_fora

Για να συνοψισουμε λοιπον
1)Η κυβερνηση κλεινει με χουντικες μεθοδευσεις την Ερτ
2)Γινεται ενας ψιλοχαμος.Τα κυβερνητικα δεκανικια λικνιζονται.Η Ευρωπη αντιδρα.
3)Ο "βαρυς" και "πολυς" Αντωνης Σαμαρας,σαν να μην συνεβη τιποτα,ξανανοιγει την Ερτ και ολα ξεχνιουνται εν μια νυκτι.

Ελλαδαρα

----------


## yiapap

> Η Δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει πάταξη της διαφθοράς, προηγείται η εξυγίανση


Αν η εξυγίανση γίνεται με αντιδημορατικές μεθόδους προηγείται η δημοκρατία.
Μην ξεχνάς ότι όλες οι χούντες ανέβηκαν με την επίφαση της σωτηρίας του λαού.

----------


## GetRid

> Η Δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει πάταξη της διαφθοράς, προηγείται η εξυγίανση


Κλεινοντας την ΕΡΤ και ανοιγοντας το υπουργείο Μακεδονίας-Θράκης ας πούμε.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πιστεύω αύριο το ΣτΕ θα κρίνει πως η ΕΡΤ πρέπει να ανοίξει άμεσα.Ο Αντωνάκης θα συμμορφωθεί φαρισαικά άμεσα και έτσι θα γίνει ένα ψιλό save face και τη Δευτέρα απλά θα χουμε το θέατρο του παραλόγου από ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ ότι τώρα πρέπει να δούμε πως θα βγάζουμε συννενόηση.2-3 δηλώσεις με υψηλούς τόνους για τα μάτια του κόσμου ενώ η ΕΡΤ εντωμεταξύ θα είναι ανοιχτή και σταδιακή αποκλιμάκωση με μελλοντικές αλχημείες για το τι θα γίνει με την ΕΡΤ.Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω.

----------


## pts

Ακριβώς έτσι όπως το γράφεις. Φαίνεται καθαρά το που το πάνε από αυτό:




> [B][SIZE=4]Οι δύο αρχηγοί προβάλλουν ως προϋπόθεση συνέχισης της κυβέρνησης συνεργασίας “με τη σημερινή της μορφή” την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ. “Δεν μας νοιάζει εάν το πρόγραμμα θα λέγεται προσωρινό ούτε εάν θα εκπέμψει ο παλιός ή ο νέος φορέας, αρκεί να φύγει το μαύρο από τις οθόνες”, λένε.


Το ίδιο σκέφτεται σύμφωνα με άλλα άρθρα να προτείνει και ο Σαμαράς. Άρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και ενόψει των πιέσεων των δανειστών και της Ευρωπαικής κοινής γνώμης για να εκπέμψει η ΕΡΤ θα τα βρούνε.

Και από την στιγμή που μπήκαν εκκαθαριστές στην ΕΡΤ ακόμα και αν η κατάσταση επανέλθει ακριβώς όπως ήταν πριν την Πέμπτη η κυβέρνηση έχει κερδίσει αφού το υπουργείο οικονομικών ελέγχει πλήρως την κατάσταση και έχει πλέον την δυνατότητα να παίξει το παιχνίδι του στην ΕΡΤ όπως θέλει. Επί της ουσίας λοιπόν  εφόσον ο στόχος είναι η αναδιάρθρωση του οργανισμού το θέμα έχει κλείσει για την κυβέρνηση. Ότι βλέπουμε από εδώ και πέρα μέχρι την τελική συμφωνία είναι επικοινωνιακά τρυκ των κομμάτων στην προσπάθεια τους να βγουν ενισχυμένα εκλογικά από την πρωτοτυπη αυτή κατάσταση. Αυτό είναι και ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος που μπορεί να προκαλέσει αποσταθεροποίηση τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## MADx2

> Η Δημοκρατία προϋποθέτει πάταξη της διαφθοράς, προηγείται η εξυγίανση


Το ίδιο ακριβώς είπε κάποιος το 1967... :Whistle:

----------


## zillion

Στέλνει η νδ τα τρολ στην ερτ να υπερασπιστούν την γραμμή εξαθλίωσης. Καρφωμένος ο Ντινόπουλος στον 902! 
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Tα "παραπολιτικά" το είχαν γράψει από την Κυριακή για την ΕΡΤ (αν και δεν έγινε ακριβώς έτσι)
> 
> 
> 
> Αντί για πρόγραμμα εθελουσίας εξόδου κάνανε πρόγραμμα μαζικής εξόδου....


Είναι αστείες οι πηγές που δίνετε ορισμένοι. 
Το παραπολιτικά είναι γνωστό ότι ανήκει στον ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΗ. 
Πρέπει να σκεφτείτε να γράψετε κάτι μόνοι σας ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ.



Ρόμπα αυτή την στιγμή το μπουλντόγκ της ΝΔ Ντινόπουλος στην ΕΡΤ. 
Γιαυτό και κρύβονται οι υπόλοιποι. Όταν Γεωργιαδης και Ντινόπουλος βγαίνουν και δεν έχουν να πουν τίποτα, αυτοί τι να πουν βέβαια.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Χαχα ρόμπα τον έχουν κάνει τον Ντινόπουλο.Βάλτε ΕΡΤ  :Clap:

----------


## GetRid

_Στουρνάρας: 'η ΕΡΤ δεν κλείνει αλλά μπαίνει στο συνεργείο'_

Γύψο ήθελε να πει αλλά έχει προλάβει άλλος την ατάκα.

----------


## dhmk

> Eξήγησα ήδη το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει. 
> Αλλά και να γινόταν κατάληψη με το διάδοχο σχήμα έτοιμο και τη ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ (εν δυνάμει) ανοιχτή πιστεύεις ότι θα υπήρχαν τόσες αντιδράσεις; Προσωπικά π.χ. δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με ένα τέτοιο σενάριο.


Θα γινόταν ότι γίνεται και τώρα. Αλλά θα εξακολουθούσε και η κομπίνα (μόνο στο δημόσιο, ειδικά σε χαοτικούς - ΔΕΚΟ - οργανισμούς όπως η ΕΡΤ) να απεργούν και να πληρώνονται. Ή νομίζεις ότι θα γινόταν με τρόπο που δεν θα άλλαζε τίποτα ουσιαστικά; Η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα ξεκινούσε έχοντας τους πάντες στο μισθολόγιό της;

Λες και δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο. Λες και το βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά.

Αν έπρεπε να αλλάξει κάτι μόνο έτσι μπορούσε να γίνει. Όταν η απεργία χωρίς συνέπειες δεν θα ήταν πλέον δυνατή.

Είναι νομίζω αυταπόδεικτο ότι με την κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος της απεργίας δεν είχαν επιλέξει μια κατάσταση με συνέπειες αντίστοιχης της ανεργίας. Γιατί η κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος για τους *πραγματικούς απεργούς* έτσι είναι. Αυτούς που πραγματικά προσπαθούν να λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα αλλά αντιλαμβάνονται ότι χωρίς παραγωγή δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Σε αντίθεση με όσους υπερασπίζονται το δικαίωμα στη λαμογιά και την αργομισθία σε εκείνο το κομμάτι του δημοσίου που έχουν την κουλτούρα να θεωρούν τσιφλίκι τους.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Ο Σαμαρας πρεπει να αλαξει αμεσως τους συμβουλους του. Εχουν *σχεση* με την Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα οσο *εχω εγω με τον πατριαρχη Ιεροσολυμων*.


Μη μας σκανδαλίζεις με κους-κους και μας βγάζεις off-topic, υπάρχει άλλο νήμα για τέτοια θέματα!  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

Πριν δυο στιγμές ο Ντινο είπε οτι δεν νοείται χώρα χωρίς δημόσια τηλεόραση...Τώρα λέει για μύδρους ενάντια στην κυβέρνηση.....χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## nikos salonika

> Το ίδιο ακριβώς είπε κάποιος το 1967...




Off Topic


		ενταξει
ΕΛΕΟΣ
ΕΛΕΟΣ
 ΤΙ κομπλεξ ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια επιτελους με την χουντα ΕΛΕΟΣ εχει γινει η νεα καραμελα χουντα εδω χουντα εκει χουντα παραπερα, εγω ξερω αν ειχαμε χουντα με το που λεγαμε καιτ αντικαθεστωτικο θα τρωγαμε και σφαλιαρες 
Οποιαδηποτε κινηση γινεται ριζοσπαστικου περιεχομενου ακομα και ας ειναι λαθος ( για την περιπτωση της ερτ) δε μπορει να λεγεται χουντα ! ελεος. 
Καθε 2-3 λεξεις που λενε μερικοι πετανε μεσα και την χουντα αν αυτο δε λεγεται πλυση εγκεφαλου, τοτε δε ξερω τι ειναι .
Η ευκολια που χαρακτηρηζεται μια κυβερνηση χουντικη για μενα ειναι ελλειμα παιδειας, γνωστο βεβαια προβλημα των αστικων κεντρων.

----------


## MADx2

> Θα γινόταν ότι γίνεται και τώρα. Αλλά θα εξακολουθούσε και η κομπίνα (μόνο στο δημόσιο, ειδικά σε χαοτικούς - ΔΕΚΟ - οργανισμούς όπως η ΕΡΤ) να απεργούν και να πληρώνονται. Ή νομίζεις ότι θα γινόταν με τρόπο που δεν θα άλλαζε τίποτα ουσιαστικά; Η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα ξεκινούσε έχοντας τους πάντες στο μισθολόγιό της;
> 
> Λες και δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο. Λες και το βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά.
> 
> Αν έπρεπε να αλλάξει κάτι μόνο έτσι μπορούσε να γίνει. Όταν η απεργία χωρίς συνέπειες δεν θα ήταν πλέον δυνατή.
> 
> Είναι νομίζω αυταπόδεικτο ότι με την κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος της απεργίας δεν είχαν επιλέξει μια κατάσταση με συνέπειες αντίστοιχης της ανεργίας. Γιατί η κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος για τους *πραγματικούς απεργούς* έτσι είναι. Αυτούς που πραγματικά προσπαθούν να λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα αλλά αντιλαμβάνονται ότι χωρίς παραγωγή δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Σε αντίθεση με όσους υπερασπίζονται το δικαίωμα στη λαμογιά και την αργομισθία σε εκείνο το κομμάτι του δημοσίου που έχουν την κουλτούρα να θεωρούν τσιφλίκι τους.


Χαχα , 
μια Διορθωση μόνο "*Αν έπρεπε να αλλάξει κάτι μόνο έτσι μπορούσε να γίνει. Όταν η απεργία δεν θα ήταν πλέον δυνατή*"
Εντάξει μην κρύβεστε αλλο πια , το καταλάβαμε . Αποφασίζομεν και διατασομεν , η φαυλοκρατία θα παταχθεί που έλεγε και κάποιος παλιότερα.

----------


## GetRid

Εχουν ηττηθεί κατά κράτος λέμε. Ο φιλελέδες ομολογούν ωμά ότι το διεστραμένο τους όραμα που οι ίδιοι αποκαλούν ελευθερία, μπορεί να επιβληθεί μόνο με τεράστιες δόσεις αυταρχισμού.

----------


## yiapap

> Θα γινόταν ότι γίνεται και τώρα. Αλλά θα εξακολουθούσε και η κομπίνα (μόνο στο δημόσιο, ειδικά σε χαοτικούς - ΔΕΚΟ - οργανισμούς όπως η ΕΡΤ) να απεργούν και να πληρώνονται. Ή νομίζεις ότι θα γινόταν με τρόπο που δεν θα άλλαζε τίποτα ουσιαστικά; Η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα ξεκινούσε έχοντας τους πάντες στο μισθολόγιό της;
> 
> Λες και δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο. Λες και το βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά.
> 
> Αν έπρεπε να αλλάξει κάτι μόνο έτσι μπορούσε να γίνει. Όταν η απεργία χωρίς συνέπειες δεν θα ήταν πλέον δυνατή.
> 
> Είναι νομίζω αυταπόδεικτο ότι με την κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος της απεργίας δεν είχαν επιλέξει μια κατάσταση με συνέπειες αντίστοιχης της ανεργίας. Γιατί η κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος για τους *πραγματικούς απεργούς* έτσι είναι. Αυτούς που πραγματικά προσπαθούν να λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα αλλά αντιλαμβάνονται ότι χωρίς παραγωγή δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Σε αντίθεση με όσους υπερασπίζονται το δικαίωμα στη λαμογιά και την αργομισθία σε εκείνο το κομμάτι του δημοσίου που έχουν την κουλτούρα να θεωρούν τσιφλίκι τους.


Πως θα απεργούσαν υπάλληλοι ΑΕ υπό εκκαθάριση;

----------


## MADx2

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ενταξει
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
>  ΤΙ κομπλεξ ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια επιτελους με την χουντα ΕΛΕΟΣ εχει γινει η νεα καραμελα χουντα εδω χουντα εκει χουντα παραπερα, εγω ξερω αν ειχαμε χουντα με το που λεγαμε καιτ αντικαθεστωτικο θα τρωγαμε και σφαλιαρες 
> Οποιαδηποτε κινηση γινεται ριζοσπαστικου περιεχομενου ακομα και ας ειναι λαθος ( για την περιπτωση της ερτ) δε μπορει να λεγεται χουντα ! ελεος. 
> Καθε 2-3 λεξεις που λενε μερικοι πετανε μεσα και την χουντα αν αυτο δε λεγεται πλυση εγκεφαλου, τοτε δε ξερω τι ειναι .
> Η ευκολια που χαρακτηρηζεται μια κυβερνηση χουντικη για μενα ειναι ελλειμα παιδειας, γνωστο βεβαια προβλημα των αστικων κεντρων.


Το έλλειμα παιδείας το έχουν οσοι θεωρούν τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις ριζοσπαστικές.....
Το MEGA -SKAI κτλ έχουν όντως κανει πλύση εγκεφάλου σε κάποιους

----------


## yiapap

> Το έλλειμα παιδείας το έχουν οσοι θεωρούν τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις ριζοσπαστικές....


Γιατί το λές αυτό;
Ετυμολογικά η κίνηση ήταν ριζοσπαστική.
Σπάει κάθε έννοια δημοκρατίας και ευνομούμενης πολιτείας.

----------


## nikos salonika

οκ, ας πουμε χουντα 15 φορες ακομα. Τοτε ισως λυθουν ολα μας τα προβληματα

----------


## dhmk

> Πως θα απεργούσαν υπάλληλοι ΑΕ υπό εκκαθάριση;


Γιατί τώρα τι κάνουν; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν αδειάσει το κτήριο.

----------


## mobinmob

Όλες οι ορχήστρες της Αθήνας (και 3 χορωδίες) συμπράττουν για μια συναυλία σήμερα στις 7 το απόγευμα στο Ραδιομέγαρο:
http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84
Από την Τρίτη ζούμε "μέρες παράξενες, θαυμάσιες μέρες" για να δανειστώ -άτοκα :Razz:  - ένα τραγούδι του Foxmmoor...

----------


## yiapap

> οκ, ας πουμε χουντα 15 φορες ακομα. Τοτε ισως λυθουν ολα μας τα προβληματα


Κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι γίνεται κατάχρηση της λέξης, αλλά όταν τα πραγματικά περιστατικά συνάδουν με πράξεις απολυταρχικών καθεστώτων, πως θες να τα πούμε;

----------


## 29gk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ενταξει
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
>  ΤΙ κομπλεξ ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια επιτελους με την χουντα ΕΛΕΟΣ εχει γινει η νεα καραμελα χουντα εδω χουντα εκει χουντα παραπερα, εγω ξερω αν ειχαμε χουντα με το που λεγαμε καιτ αντικαθεστωτικο θα τρωγαμε και σφαλιαρες 
> Οποιαδηποτε κινηση γινεται ριζοσπαστικου περιεχομενου ακομα και ας ειναι λαθος ( για την περιπτωση της ερτ) δε μπορει να λεγεται χουντα ! ελεος. 
> Καθε 2-3 λεξεις που λενε μερικοι πετανε μεσα και την χουντα αν αυτο δε λεγεται πλυση εγκεφαλου, τοτε δε ξερω τι ειναι .
> Η ευκολια που χαρακτηρηζεται μια κυβερνηση χουντικη για μενα ειναι ελλειμα παιδειας, γνωστο βεβαια προβλημα των αστικων κεντρων.


Υπαρχει και ενα αλλο ελειμμα παιδειας. Αυτο που υποδηλωνεται απο την αποδειξη της παντελους αγνοιας του τροπου λειτουργιας του δημοκρατικου πολιτευματος. Ετσι λοιπον, καποιος ενοχλειται οταν δεν αντιλαμβανεται για προιο λογο γινεται η ολη συζητηση. Ισως επειδη βαριεται να ασχοληθει, ισως επειδη εχει δεχθει τεραστιες δοσεις προπαγανδας, ισως επειδη φορα παρωπιδες ή και χρωματιστα γυαλια.

Για ολα αυτα μια ειναι η λυση. Να ψαξει να δει εαν δικαιουνταν η κυβερνηση, λαθος ενα μειοψηφον κομμα της κυβερνησης, να κλεισει με τον τροπο μαλιστα που εκλεισε, την περιουσια του ελληνικου λαου χωρις καμια απολυτως συζητηση ή συγκαταθεση απο οποιονδηποτε αλλον περα της Χρυσης αυγης. Η οποια και ειναι γνωστο οτι δεν της αρεσει να ακουγεται η λέξη χουντα. Διαφωνει ως προς την ορολογια. την ονομαζει επανασταση ή επιστημονικα γυψο.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Σπάει κάθε έννοια δημοκρατίας και ευνομούμενης πολιτείας.


Μα λες ?  :Razz:

----------


## MADx2

> Γιατί τώρα τι κάνουν; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν αδειάσει το κτήριο.


Οι αλήτες κάνουν κατάληψη , βιλα αμαλίας το έκαναν .
Γρήγορα στείλτε τα ΜΑΤ να τους πετάξουν έξω!

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί τώρα τι κάνουν; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν αδειάσει το κτήριο.


Ποιός θα τους συμπαρίσταντο τότε είναι το θέμα; Πόσοι τους συμπαραστάθηκαν όταν κάνανε απεργίες; Θυμάσαι εσύ δεκάδες χιλιάδες κόσμου έξω από τα κτήρια της ΕΡΤ προς υποστήριξη ΠΟΤΕ;
Δε θέλω να μιλήσω εξ' ονόματος άλλων αλλά κρίνοντας από τη δημοσκόπηση τουλάχιστον άλλα 19 άτομα συμφωνούν μαζί μου.

----------


## GetRid

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ενταξει
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> ΕΛΕΟΣ
> ....
> Η ευκολια που χαρακτηρηζεται μια κυβερνηση χουντικη για μενα ειναι ελλειμα παιδειας, γνωστο βεβαια προβλημα των αστικων κεντρων.


_Κράτος Εκτακτης Ανάγκης. Ενα αυταρχικό καθεστώς όπου εγκαθίσταται για να προστατέψει τα συμφέροντα της ελίτ που λυμαίνεται μία χώρα, όταν αυτύ η ελίτ δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει την συναίνεση των καταπιεζομενων τάξεων και την ομαλή αναπαραγωγή της εξουσίας της._

Σου αρέσει ο ορισμός; Επειδή δεν έχει νόημα να επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε φορά, εν συντομία χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο χούντα που είναι μεν λάθος, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι απλώς μια χειρότερη βαθμίδα στην ίδια κλίμακα.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Σε λίγα λεπτά μιλάει σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ζωντανά ο Πρόεδρος της EBU από το Ραδιομέγαρο με πλήθος ξένων ανταποκριτών.Συντονιστήτε ΕΡΤ

----------


## yiapap

> Σε λίγα λεπτά μιλάει ζωντανά ο Πρόεδρος της EBU από το Ραδιομέγαρο με πλήθος ξένων ανταποκριτών.Συντονιστήτε ΕΡΤ


Mπορεί κάποιος να το γράψει και να το ανεβάσει σε youtube ή κάπου?

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ακριβώς έτσι όπως το γράφεις. Φαίνεται καθαρά το που το πάνε από αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> .


δεν το λέω εγώ, το άρθρο του capital το λέει





> Το ίδιο σκέφτεται σύμφωνα με άλλα άρθρα να προτείνει και ο Σαμαράς. Άρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και ενόψει των πιέσεων των δανειστών και της Ευρωπαικής κοινής γνώμης για να εκπέμψει η ΕΡΤ θα τα βρούνε.
> 
> Και από την στιγμή που μπήκαν εκκαθαριστές στην ΕΡΤ ακόμα και αν η κατάσταση επανέλθει ακριβώς όπως ήταν πριν την Πέμπτη η κυβέρνηση έχει κερδίσει αφού το υπουργείο οικονομικών ελέγχει πλήρως την κατάσταση και έχει πλέον την δυνατότητα να παίξει το παιχνίδι του στην ΕΡΤ όπως θέλει. Επί της ουσίας λοιπόν  εφόσον ο στόχος είναι η αναδιάρθρωση του οργανισμού το θέμα έχει κλείσει για την κυβέρνηση. Ότι βλέπουμε από εδώ και πέρα μέχρι την τελική συμφωνία είναι επικοινωνιακά τρυκ των κομμάτων στην προσπάθεια τους να βγουν ενισχυμένα εκλογικά από την πρωτοτυπη αυτή κατάσταση. Αυτό είναι και ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος που μπορεί να προκαλέσει αποσταθεροποίηση τις επόμενες ημέρες.




ακριβώς,
και να εκπέμψει η ερτ σε light σχημα πάλι κερδισμένη είναι η κυβέρνηση,
θα δεχθούν όμως οι εργαζόμενοι την *ΕΡΤ light* (ωραίος όρος);
αν όχι τότε η Κυβέρνηση έχει εντελώς το πάνω χέρι γιατί θα πει στους ξένους: "εγώ έκανα προσπάθεια να φύγει το Μαύρο και οι εργαζόμενοι την απέρριψαν" οπότε μετά πάμε για Φθινώπορο.
και όλα αυτά αν δεν βγει αντισυνταγματική σημερα η όλη διαδικασία. 


αποσταθεροποίηση θα έχουμε αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σε λίγα λεπτά μιλάει σε συνέντευξη Τύπου ζωντανά ο Πρόεδρος της EBU από το Ραδιομέγαρο με πλήθος ξένων ανταποκριτών.Συντονιστήτε ΕΡΤ


το www.ert.gr εχει πεσει ετσι;
αρα που το βλεπουμε;

άκυρο 
το βρηκα
http://www3.ebu.ch/cms/en/sites/ebu/...rt-online.html

----------


## GetRid

_"Οι άρχοντες φοβήθηκαν μην παθουνε ζημιά..."_

----------


## psyxakias

> το www.ert.gr εχει πεσει ετσι;
> αρα που το βλεπουμε;


http://www.nerit.gr ανήκει σε ιδιώτη  :Razz:

----------


## 29gk

> ακριβώς,
> και να εκπέμψει η ερτ σε light σχημα πάλι κερδισμένη είναι η κυβέρνηση,
> θα δεχθούν όμως οι εργαζόμενοι την *ΕΡΤ light* (ωραίος όρος);
> αν όχι τότε η Κυβέρνηση έχει εντελώς το πάνω χέρι γιατί θα πει στους ξένους: "εγώ έκανα προσπάθεια να φύγει το Μαύρο και οι εργαζόμενοι την απέρριψαν" οπότε μετά πάμε για Φθινώπορο.
> και όλα αυτά αν δεν βγει αντισυνταγματική σημερα η όλη διαδικασία. 
> 
> 
> αποσταθεροποίηση θα έχουμε αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση


Τι να το κανεις το Συνταγμα οταν προεχει η ΕΞΥΓΙΑΝΣΗ ;

Τι γινεται, ακομα στον καφε ειναι ο μπαμπας ; Ποτε θα δουμε κανα σοβαρο σχολιο ;

----------


## dhmk

> Ποιός θα τους συμπαρίσταντο τότε είναι το θέμα; Πόσοι τους συμπαραστάθηκαν όταν κάνανε απεργίες; Θυμάσαι εσύ δεκάδες χιλιάδες κόσμου έξω από τα κτήρια της ΕΡΤ προς υποστήριξη ΠΟΤΕ;
> Δε θέλω να μιλήσω εξ' ονόματος άλλων αλλά κρίνοντας από τη δημοσκόπηση τουλάχιστον άλλα 19 άτομα συμφωνούν μαζί μου.


Τα περί "συμπαράστασης" δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Και ο Τσίπρας συμπαραστάθηκε. Και λοιπόν; Και παλιότερα είχαν συμπαράσταση (επί Μόσιαλου) ακόμη και από ΝΔ, αλλά τελικά *δεν έγινε τίποτα*. Αυτή είναι η μαγική φράση. Τα πάντα μείναν στο επίπεδο αβέβαιων προθέσεων. Τότε που δεν υπήρχε στα σχέδια το κλείσιμο αλλά μια πιο ομαλή μετάβαση. Ακόμη και τότε υπήρχε πολύπλευρη αντίσταση. Τελικά ούτε καν το κ@λοπεριδικό καταργήθηκε.

Τώρα πάει κάτι, πραγματικά, να γίνει. Με την μόνη επιλογή που έχει μείνει. Εξ'ου και η αντίσταση. Αν η τρικομματική τα βρει τελικά αυτή η αντίσταση που τώρα έχει πραγματικό κόστος, ακόμη και γιαυτούς τους άξιους εργαζόμενους που θα θεωρούν βέβαια την πρόσληψή τους στη ΝΕΡΙΤ, αυτή η αντίσταση γρήγορα θα κοπάσει. Γιατί θα επιβληθεί η λογική για μια πραγματική δουλειά, για μια πραγματική τηλεόραση. Όχι για τη λαμογιά.

Αυτό στο οποίο πρέπει να στραφεί η αγωνιστική μας προσοχή είναι στο πως η ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν θα καταντήσει σαν την ΕΡΤ. Εδώ υπάρχει πεδίο δόξας λαμπρό, εδώ είναι η πραγματική ουσία.

----------


## emeliss

> θα δεχθούν όμως οι εργαζόμενοι την *ΕΡΤ light* (ωραίος όρος);
> ...
> αποσταθεροποίηση θα έχουμε αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση


Δεν θα δεχθεί η κοινωνία.

Ναι, αποσταθεροποίηση θα έχουμε και αντί για πρόβλημα το βλέπουν ως όπλο στην κυβέρνηση.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Δεν θα δεχθεί η κοινωνία.
> 
> Ναι, αποσταθεροποίηση θα έχουμε και αντί για πρόβλημα το βλέπουν ως όπλο στην κυβέρνηση.


κανένας δεν είναι τόσο χαζός από τους ΠΑΣΟΚ ΔΗΜΑΡ να ρίξουν την Κυβέρνηση
και αν γίνει απλά πάμε για μεγάλες εξελίξεις,

----------


## 29gk

> Τα περί "συμπαράστασης" δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Και ο Τσίπρας συμπαραστάθηκε. Και λοιπόν; Και παλιότερα είχαν συμπαράσταση (επί Μόσιαλου) ακόμη και από ΝΔ, αλλά τελικά *δεν έγινε τίποτα*. Αυτή είναι η μαγική φράση. Τα πάντα μείναν στο επίπεδο αβέβαιων προθέσεων. Τότε που δεν υπήρχε στα σχέδια το κλείσιμο αλλά μια πιο ομαλή μετάβαση. Ακόμη και τότε υπήρχε πολύπλευρη αντίσταση. Τελικά ούτε καν το κ@λοπεριδικό καταργήθηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πάει κάτι, πραγματικά, να γίνει. Με την μόνη επιλογή που έχει μείνει. Εξ'ου και η αντίσταση. Αν η τρικομματική τα βρει τελικά αυτή η αντίσταση που τώρα έχει πραγματικό κόστος, ακόμη και γιαυτούς τους άξιους εργαζόμενους που θα θεωρούν βέβαια την πρόσληψή τους στη ΝΕΡΙΤ, αυτή η αντίσταση γρήγορα θα κοπάσει. Γιατί θα επιβληθεί η λογική για μια πραγματική δουλειά, για μια πραγματική τηλεόραση. Όχι για τη λαμογιά.
> 
> Αυτό στο οποίο πρέπει να στραφεί η αγωνιστική μας προσοχή είναι στο πως η ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν θα καταντήσει σαν την ΕΡΤ. Εδώ υπάρχει πεδίο δόξας λαμπρό, εδώ είναι η πραγματική ουσία.


Κοιτα ομως να δεις και  μια "συμπαρασταση" που κανει ο κουτοφραγκος της EBU. Δεν μπορει και αυτος ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ειναι.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Για ωρισμένους από δώ μέσα, τρέμω μη τους βρώ μπροστά μου σαν δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, αν δεν είναι ήδη.

 Θα χρειαστούμε (οι υπόλοιποι) πολύ περισσότερα από 30 χρόνια

----------


## yiapap

> Τα περί "συμπαράστασης" δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Και ο Τσίπρας συμπαραστάθηκε. Και λοιπόν; Και παλιότερα είχαν συμπαράσταση (επί Μόσιαλου) ακόμη και από ΝΔ, αλλά τελικά *δεν έγινε τίποτα*. Αυτή είναι η μαγική φράση. Τα πάντα μείναν στο επίπεδο αβέβαιων προθέσεων. Τότε που δεν υπήρχε στα σχέδια το κλείσιμο αλλά μια πιο ομαλή μετάβαση. Ακόμη και τότε υπήρχε πολύπλευρη αντίσταση. Τελικά ούτε καν το κ@λοπεριδικό καταργήθηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πάει κάτι, πραγματικά, να γίνει. Με την μόνη επιλογή που έχει μείνει. Εξ'ου και η αντίσταση. Αν η τρικομματική τα βρει τελικά αυτή η αντίσταση που τώρα έχει πραγματικό κόστος, ακόμη και γιαυτούς τους άξιους εργαζόμενους που θα θεωρούν βέβαια την πρόσληψή τους στη ΝΕΡΙΤ, αυτή η αντίσταση γρήγορα θα κοπάσει. Γιατί θα επιβληθεί η λογική για μια πραγματική δουλειά, για μια πραγματική τηλεόραση. Όχι για τη λαμογιά.
> 
> Αυτό στο οποίο πρέπει να στραφεί η αγωνιστική μας προσοχή είναι στο πως η ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν θα καταντήσει σαν την ΕΡΤ. Εδώ υπάρχει πεδίο δόξας λαμπρό, εδώ είναι η πραγματική ουσία.


ΟΚ, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε.

Για μένα νομοσχέδια σε ένα άρθρο και πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου που κλείνουν μέσα σε μια νύχτα (στην κυριολεξία) αποτελούν εκτροπή.
Το ότι δεν μπορούν/θέλουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τα κακώς κείμενα με τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί άλλοθι. Αλλιώς, και το ξανάγραψα, ας κατεβάσουμε τα τανκς να τελειώνουμε με αυτή την επίφαση δημοκρατίας. Τουλάχιστον να λέμε "χούντα" και να κυριολεκτούμε για να μην ενίσταται κι ο γκαρντάσης nikos!!!

----------


## 29gk

> κανένας δεν είναι τόσο χαζός από τους ΠΑΣΟΚ ΔΗΜΑΡ να ρίξουν την Κυβέρνηση
> και αν γίνει απλά πάμε για μεγάλες εξελίξεις,


Αβυσαλλεο το νοημα που μολις κατεθεσες. Για την ωρα, δεν προλαβες να γραψει το προηγουμενο μηνυμα για τους ξενους που θα παει ο Σαμαρας και θα τους πει και αυτοι θα το πιστεψουν και μολις σε διεψευσε ο προεδρος που μιλα τωρα. Γνωριζεις φανταζομαι ποση δυναμη αντιπροσωπευει ο συγκεκριμενος κυριος και το πως τον ακουν τα αφεντικουλια σου, νεσπα;

----------


## Wonderland

> ...αποσταθεροποίηση θα έχουμε αν πέσει η Κυβέρνηση


Σταθερότητα και ανάπτυξη πάνω απ' όλα.  :Razz:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> ΟΚ, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε.
> 
> !


σημασία δεν έχει τι λεμε εμείς πλέον

----------


## emeliss

Σημασία έχει τι κάνουμε. Πάντα αυτό θα έχει όλη την σημασία.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Αβυσαλλεο το νοημα που μολις κατεθεσες. Για την ωρα, δεν προλαβες να γραψει το προηγουμενο μηνυμα για τους ξενους που θα παει ο Σαμαρας και θα τους πει και αυτοι θα το πιστεψουν και μολις σε διεψευσε ο προεδρος που μιλα τωρα. Γνωριζεις φανταζομαι ποση δυναμη αντιπροσωπευει ο συγκεκριμενος κυριος και το πως τον ακουν τα αφεντικουλια σου, νεσπα;


ο συγκεκριμένος κυριούλης δεν έχει απολύτως καμία ουσιαστική δύναμη,
μόνο μπλα-μπλα-μπλα

----------


## MADx2

Εγω περιμένω ο κ. Στουρνάρας να καταθέσει μήνυση εναντίον της EBU για την παράνομη μετάδοση και σύμφωνα με την επιστολή που είχε στείλει.
Επίσης θα πρέπει να διακοψει και την σχετική διαδικτυακή πρόσβαση 
Και φυσικά να συλληφθεί και κυριούλης που λέει ο Θησεας , ο οποίος δεν έχει δυναμη και δεν τον ακούει κανένας .

----------


## GetRid

Η δύναμη η δικιά σας πάλι είναι μόνο η κτηνώδης των ΜΑΤ.

----------


## yiapap

> Εγω περιμένω ο κ. Στουρνάρας να καταθέσει μήνυση εναντίον της EBU για την παράνομη μετάδοση και σύμφωνα με την επιστολή που είχε στείλει.
> Επίσης θα πρέπει να διακοψει και την σχετική διαδικτυακή πρόσβαση 
> Και φυσικά να συλληφθεί και κυριούλης που λέει ο Θησεας , ο οποίος δεν έχει δυναμη και δεν τον ακούει κανένας .


Πλάκα, πλάκα αυτός και ο αστείος σύνδεσμός του παραβαίνει νόμους του Ελληνικού Κράτους. Γιατί δεν τον συλλαμβάνουν;

*Spoiler:*

----------


## 29gk

> ο συγκεκριμένος κυριούλης δεν έχει απολύτως καμία ουσιαστική δύναμη,
> μόνο μπλα-μπλα-μπλα


Για να δουμε αν θα επαληθευτει αυτο. Για την ωρα δεν βοηθας στο μετρημα των σφαλιαρων που ερχονται απο εξω ; Τα εχουν χασει λιγο εκει στο Μαξιμου και οσο περνα ο καιρος, οχι τιποτε αλλο, αλλα γινονται μαγκες ο Βενιζελος και ο Κουβελης. Οι τιποτα πιο σεβαστοι απο τον καταλληλοτερο ; Ανεπιτρεπτο.

----------


## psyxakias

Ίσως το τραβάω αλλά νομικές ευθύνες δε θα μπορούσαν να προκύψουν κατά αυτών που υπέγραψαν, για τα συμβόλαια που έσπασε απότομα η ΕΡΤ, και τις ρήτρες που θα πρέπει να πληρώσει από τα χρήματα των πολιτών μέσω ΔΕΗ, καθώς και το κλίμα αναξιοπιστίας για τα δημόσια μέσα που μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί; Ποιος θα πάει να διαφημιστεί ή να κάνει συνεργασίες στην ΝΕΡΙΤ, αν αύριο μπορεί να την κλείσουν γιατι δεν άρεσε το νέο σχήμα και θέλουν να την "βελτιώσουν" κι άλλο κλείνοντας την ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ και ανοίγοντας την ΠΝΕΡΙΤΟΔΜΚ ΑΕ (Πολυ Νεα Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία Ιντερνετ Τηλεόραση Οπότε Δεν Μας Κλεινουν);

ΥΓ. Registering pneritodmk.gr... please hold.

----------


## GetRid

> μετρημα των σφαλιαρων που ερχονται απο εξω


Τόσες διεθνής σφαλιάρες μαζεμένες δεν μαζεύει ούτε η Βόρεια Κορέα.  :Laughing:

----------


## 29gk

> Τόσες διεθνής σφαλιάρες μαζεμένες δεν μαζεύει ούτε η Βόρεια Κορέα.


Ουπς, κι αλλη μια. Ασε που κι αυτος μιλα για χουντα και κουραζει καποιους.....




> *''ΑΝΤΙΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ''...*
> Κάλεσμα προς την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ απηύθυνε ο γενικός διευθυντής του BBC, Τόνι Χολ.
> 
> Ο ισχυρός άντρας του βρετανικού δικτύου ...καταδίκασε το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, ενώ δε δίστασε να χαρακτηρίσει την κίνηση της κυβέρνησης ως «αντιδημοκρατική» και «αντιεπαγγελματική»
> Μάλιστα αναφέρθηκε στον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, τον οποίο προέτρεψε να ανοίξει άμεσα η ΕΡΤ, καθώς όπως είπε « τα δημόσια μέσα ενημέρωσης και η ανεξαρτησία τους από την κυβέρνηση, χαρακτηρίζουν τις δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες».
> Πενήντα γενικοί διευθυντές ευρωπαϊκών ραδιοτηλεοπτικών σταθμών, ανάμεσά τους και το BBC, με επιστολή τους ζητούν να ανοίξει άμεσα η ΕΡΤ. Η κίνηση αυτή οργανώθηκε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση Ραδιοφωνίας (EBU).

----------


## thiseas.GP

ΕΡΤ light ή ΜΑΎΡΗ ΟΘΌΝΗ;

διαλιεχτεεεε

----------


## zillion

Η κοινωνία δεν πρέπει να επιτρέψει μια ΕΡΤ light. Αντίθετα τώρα είναι μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να αποκτήσουμε μια δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση ανεξάρτητη από το κράτος.

----------


## GetRid

> Ουπς, κι αλλη μια. Ασε που κι αυτος μιλα για χουντα και κουραζει καποιους.....


Ελλειμμα παιδείας και αυτός. Γνωστό βέβαια πρόβλημα του συγκεκριμένου ΜΜΕ.  :Laughing:

----------


## yiapap

> ΕΡΤ light ή ΜΑΎΡΗ ΟΘΌΝΗ;
> 
> διαλιεχτεεεε


Ολίγον έγκυος ή έγκυος; Χμμμ... Δύσκολη απόφαση.

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ ρωτάμε την EBU αν γνώριζε αυτά που λέγονται περί αδιαφάνειας της ΕΡΤ, αλλά τον Σαμαρά ποιος θα τον ρωτήσει για την αδιαφάνεια της κυβέρνησης που κατέληξε σε απόφαση χωρίς κανένα διάλογο, ούτε καν μέσα στο κόμμα του απ'ότι εξομολογούνται οι ίδιοι οι βουλευτές. Τραγικό να λέει βουλευτής της ΝΔ (Ντινόπουλος) ότι ενημερώθηκε για την απόφαση μόλις 3 ώρες πριν ανακοινωθεί το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## GetRid

> ΕΡΤ light ή ΜΑΎΡΗ ΟΘΌΝΗ;
> 
> διαλιεχτεεεε


Οσο και αν σε πονάει η απάντηση δώθηκε ήδη.
Το χάσατε το παιχνίδι πατριώτ'!

----------


## euri

Τι π@π@ριές λέει αυτή η ξανθιά του EBU;  Ότι και καλά θα μπορούσε να γίνει όπως και στην (πρώην) Ανατολική Γερμανία όπου έκλεισε η παλιά τηλεόραση και ξεκίνησε αμέσως η επόμενη.  Τσκ τσκ...

Εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια ρε, δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε...

 :Mr. Green:

----------


## ermis333

> Είναι αστείες οι πηγές που δίνετε ορισμένοι. 
> Το παραπολιτικά είναι γνωστό ότι ανήκει στον ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΗ. 
> Πρέπει να σκεφτείτε να γράψετε κάτι μόνοι σας ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ.


Όλες οι "πηγές" συμφέροντα εξυπηρετούν φίλε μου, το θέμα είναι δεν είναι που ανήκει η "πηγή" αλλά το τι γράφει.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Δε το μαζεύει με τίποτα ο Σαμαράς το φιάσκο που του ρίχνει τώρα ζωντανά η EBU από το Ραδιομέγαρο.Διεθνή ρόμπα

----------


## GetRid

> Όλες οι "πηγές" συμφέροντα εξυπηρετούν φίλε μου, το θέμα είναι δεν είναι που ανήκει η "πηγή" αλλά το τι γράφει.


Οπως ας πούμε κατασκευασμένο ρεπορτάζ του αυστραλιανού καναλιού. Με εμφανή σκόπό αυτής της χυδαίοτητας, της πρόωθησης της τυχοδιωκτικής ακροδεξιάς θέσης για τα γεγονότα στην Τουρκιά.

----------


## psyxakias

Και μπαίνουν λέει τώρα τα ΜΑΤ, και βλέπουμε live να τον πλακώνουν και μετά πρωτοσέλιδο σε όλα τα διεθνή μέσα με βραχιολάκια!  :Crazy:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Οσο και αν σε πονάει η απάντηση δώθηκε ήδη.
> Το χάσατε το παιχνίδι πατριώτ'!


και η Λαγκάρντ είναι έτοιμη να κόψει τις φλέβες της, πες το και αυτό

- - - Updated - - -




> Ολίγον έγκυος ή έγκυος; Χμμμ... Δύσκολη απόφαση.


όχι δεν είναι ανάλογο παράδειγμα,

----------


## emeliss

Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε ελεύθερη ραδιοτηλεόραση και έχουμε την "επιλογή" να την αλλάξουμε με το "tom and jerry". Ευχαριστούμε, δεν θα πάρουμε.

----------


## 29gk



----------


## mpetou

> Όπως αναφέρει Το Ποντίκι, μόλις έγινε αντιληπτή η παράλειψη έγιναν κάποιες ενέργειες προκειμένου να επιστρέψει το domain name στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων, όμως σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, αυτό επιτρέπεται μόνο για τα τοπωνύμια
> 
> Πλέον η κυβέρνηση αν θέλει το nerit.gr θα πρέπει να πληρώσει τον ιδιώτη που το κατοχύρωσε ή να επιλέξει κάποιο άλλο όνομα για την διαδικτυακή της πλατφόρμα.



Τι σας ειπα χτες οτι ο domainer ειναι νομιμος?
Θα δωσεις κυριε σαμαρα τα λεφτα μας στο domainer ή θα του κλεψεις το domain επειδη εισαι ανικανος και δεν ειχες σχεδιο αλλα κανεις ελευθερη πτωση ?

----------


## satcur

Παρακαλώ τον κύριο πρωθυπουργό στον μέλλον να περνάει από τεστ ηλιθιότητας τους συμβούλους του. Ούτε σε καφενέδες δεν παίρνουν τέτοιες αποφάσεις χωρίς ενδελεχή έλεγχο των πιθανών συνεπειών.
Εάν το τεστ είναι ακριβό και δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει, μπορεί να προσλάβει αυτούς που εσύρθησαν, έτσι για να βρίσκονται σε κίνηση, και επρώτευσαν στο περιβόητο τεστ δεξιοτήτων.
Το να έχεις μόνο διαφθορά, αντέχεται κάπως, το να την συνδυάζεις με τόνους ηλιθιότητας, με τίποτα. Το ότι δεν υπήρξε/υπάρχει κανένας προγραμματισμός περί της Νεριτ είναι προφανές από το θέμα με το domain.
http://www.nerit.gr/

Έχω ευχαριστηθεί να βλέπω ΝΕΤ αυτήν την περίοδο η οποία σήμερα παίζει κανονικά από τι αναλογικές συχνότητες εδώ πάνω. Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουμε το κωλομάγαζο "που δεν θέλει κλικ κλίκ" γιατί πιστεύω όλοι πήραμε μια ιδέα για το τι σημαίνει οι συχνότητες να ελέγχονται από ιδιώτη. Μακάρι οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ να ήταν πάντα όπως είναι τώρα.

Πάντως να πω και έναν καλό λόγο για τον κύριο πρωθυπουργό. Έδειξε ότι έχει πολύ καλές σχέσεις, γκαρντάσι λέμε, με τον πρωθυπουργό της Τουρκίας. Τον έβγαλε τελείως από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας, σχετικά με την έλλειψη δημοκρατίας στην γείτονα χώρα, και τα έστρεψε στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα κατά την διάρκεια της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου. Μπράβο αυτό κάνουν οι πραγματικοί φίλοι.

----------


## Wonderland

> Τι σας ειπα χτες οτι ο domainer ειναι νομιμος?
> Θα δωσεις κυριε σαμαρα τα λεφτα μας στο domainer ή θα του κλεψεις το domain επειδη εισαι ανικανος και δεν ειχες σχεδιο αλλα κανεις ελευθερη πτωση ?


Δε χρειάζεται, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι νομοθετικές πράξεις.

----------


## mpetou

οχι υπαρχει η αυθερεσια και η κλοπη του κρατους το εχει ξανακανει στο παρελθον αλλα παλαιοτερη παραρανομη πραξη δεν κανει νομιμη νεοτερη παρανομη πραξη

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Τώρα μένει να τον αδειάσει και το ΣτΕ και λογικά μέχρι το βράδυ η ΕΡΤ θα ξαναεκπέμπει.

----------


## mpetou

Ο απομηχανης θεος για τον μπενυ και τον κουβελη ειναι μονο το ΣτΕ δηλαδη να λυσουνε τα δικαστηρια το προβλημα 
για να μην ξεφτιλιζονται κιαλο

----------


## psyxakias

http://pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr/

Όλα τα λεφτά και επίκαιρο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## yiapap

> Τον έβγαλε τελείως από τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας, σχετικά με την έλλειψη δημοκρατίας στην γείτονα χώρα, και τα έστρεψε στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα κατά την διάρκεια της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου. Μπράβο αυτό κάνουν οι πραγματικοί φίλοι.


Απόλυτα σωστό. Αλλά δε φταίει ρε συ ο Αντώνης. Ο Τσίπρας φταίει. Αν έκλεινε η ΕΡΤ συντεταγμένα ως όφειλε θα υπήρχε θέμα;  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> http://pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr/
> 
> Όλα τα λεφτά και επίκαιρο...


Χαχαχαχαχαχα... Χθες που το τσέκαρα δεν υπήρχε το site! Μόνο και μόνο για κάτι τέτοιες φάσεις το Διαδίκτυο είναι ΑΝΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΟ!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τι σας ειπα χτες οτι ο domainer ειναι νομιμος?
> Θα δωσεις κυριε σαμαρα τα λεφτα μας στο domainer ή θα του κλεψεις το domain επειδη εισαι ανικανος και δεν ειχες σχεδιο αλλα κανεις ελευθερη πτωση ?


Επέτρεψε μου να είναι απ τις λίγες φορές που θα χαρώ αν γίνει τέτοια αυθαιρεσία σε ένα domain που πατάει πάνω σ αυτό που γίνεται στην ΕΡΤ για να διαφημίσει μια σελίδα που πατάει πάνω στο θάνατο του Σωκράτη Γκιόλια.

----------


## MADx2

Βαν Ρομπα ο Σαμαράς , ο κυριούλης τον εξέθεσε άσχημα.
Πλέον ούτε οι Ευρωπαίοι τον στηρίζουν , μήπως ήρθε η ώρα της Ντόρας?

----------


## fsmpoing

τωρα και σε http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## yiapap

> Βαν Ρομπα ο Σαμαράς , ο κυριούλης τον εξέθεσε άσχημα.
> Πλέον ούτε οι Ευρωπαίοι τον στηρίζουν , μήπως ήρθε η ώρα της Ντόρας?


Μη σας πιάνουν τα συναισθηματικά/Ελληνικά σας.
Οι Ευρωπαίοι που *χρειάζεται* η κυβέρνηση, τον στήριζαν και τον στηρίζουν και θα τον στηρίζουν.
Η μετάδοση της απόλυτης γκάφας από τα ξένα μέσα γίνεται (ορθά!) εντελώς αντικειμένικα και παραθέτει μόνο τα γεγονότα.
Τό ότι κάποιοι όπως ο πρόεδρος της EBU ή του BBC τον κράζουν είναι και λογικό και αναμενόμενο (και imho σωστό). Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιο δημοκράτες από π.χ. τη Μέρκελ (πιθανότατα) αλλά ο λόγος τους έχει πολύ μικρή επίπτωση στην κυβέρνηση.

----------


## patch

περί σπατάλης και κακοδιαχείρισης στην ερτ
αχού τον σιμο μωρέ ...




> που ήλθες και συ μαζί για ένα δεκαπενθήμερο σεμινάριο με έξοδα του ιδρύματος Friedrich Naumann των Φιλελευθέρων του γερμανικού FDP





> Η μία στοχεύει στην τηλεθέαση με βία και αίμα και η άλλη στη χαμηλή τηλεθέαση με ποιοτικό πρόγραμμα. Και την ποιότητα την πληρώνει το κράτος για να κρατά ψηλά το επίπεδο σκέψης των πολιτών του». Κι αυτό το ξέχασες;
> Καλά. Αλλού… θα είχες το νου σου!

----------


## Basilhs23_

Κάτι γίνεται με τα live streaming, βλέπω οτι στο προαύλιο που είναι ο κόσμος είναι νύχτα. Σε αυτό του zougla.gr και σε ένα άλλο που είδα υπάρχει διαφορετικό σκηνικό και στα 2 είναι νύχτα όμως.....

----------


## psyxakias

Λένε τώρα στην ΕΡΤ για το παρακάτω:

*Ο ευρωβουλευτής της ΝΔ Γιάννης Τσουκαλάς «αδειάζει» τον Πρωθυπουργό* 
http://www.attikipress.gr/54684/o-ey...n-prwthypoyrgo

http://www.tsoukalas.org/ (δείτε τη σελίδα του)

----------


## emeliss

Το άνοιγμα των πομπών συνεχίζεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Που ανοίγουν πομπούς? Εννοείς για μετάδοση μέσω διαδικτύου?

----------


## emeliss

τσου-τσου

----------


## patch

> Που ανοίγουν πομπούς? Εννοείς για μετάδοση μέσω διαδικτύου?


ναι, εδώ και στις τρεις αναλογικές συχνότητες από χτες δείχνουν το "πειρατικό"
και της ερα τις κρατάνε ανοιχτές κανονικά με μουσική μόνο

----------


## thiseas.GP

ότι και να γίνει η ΕΡΤ που όλοι γνωρίζαμε δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ξανά στο μέλλον,
από την στιγμή που εγκαθίσταται Εισαγγελέας θα γίνει ενδελεχείς έλεγχος του Πόθεν Έσχες όλων των εργαζομένων, θα ανοίξουν λογαριασμοί, θα τσεκαριστούν κριτήρια διαβίωσης και να δούμε αν κάποιοι θα μπορέσουν να τα δικαιολογήσουν,


μακάρι να ανοίξει ΤΩΡΑ κι' εγώ πολύ το θέλω αλλά ο Εισαγγελέας θα κάνει την δουλειά του

----------


## yiapap

Με τα ψηφιακά υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει κάτι ή περνάνε υποχρεωτικά από την κονσόλα της Digea;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ότι και να γίνει η ΕΡΤ που όλοι γνωρίζαμε δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ξανά στο μέλλον,
> από την στιγμή που εγκαθίσταται Εισαγγελέας θα γίνει ενδελεχείς έλεγχος του Πόθεν Έσχες όλων των εργαζομένων, θα ανοίξουν λογαριασμοί, θα τσεκαριστούν κριτήρια διαβίωσης και να δούμε αν κάποιοι θα μπορέσουν να τα δικαιολογήσουν,
> 
> 
> μακάρι να ανοίξει ΤΩΡΑ κι' εγώ πολύ το θέλω αλλά ο Εισαγγελέας θα κάνει την δουλειά του


Να μπουν και τα ΜΑΤ ε, να ρίξουν λίγο ξύλο στα αναρχοκουμούνια τους βρομιάρηδες.

----------


## hedgehog

> Με τα ψηφιακά υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει κάτι ή περνάνε υποχρεωτικά από την κονσόλα της Digea;


η ΕΡΤ ποτέ δεν περνούσε από την digea...
ανεξάρτητη ήταν

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Με τα ψηφιακά υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει κάτι ή περνάνε υποχρεωτικά από την κονσόλα της Digea;


αυτό που βλέπουμε τώρα σαν ΕΡΤ είναι απλά η διαμαρτυρία δεν είναι το κανονικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ αρα στην ουσία ΕΡΤ δεν βλέπουμε

που είναι το Μένουμε Ελλάδα να δω που αξίζει να πάω διακοπές;;

----------


## mpetou

> Λένε τώρα στην ΕΡΤ για το παρακάτω:
> 
> *Ο ευρωβουλευτής της ΝΔ Γιάννης Τσουκαλάς «αδειάζει» τον Πρωθυπουργό* 
> http://www.attikipress.gr/54684/o-ey...n-prwthypoyrgo
> 
> http://www.tsoukalas.org/ (δείτε τη σελίδα του)


μηπως εχει παραληρημα και αυτος γιατι οταν ειπα τα ιδια ακριβως σε ουσια πραγματα πριν μερικες ωρες ειπες οτι εχω παραληρημα.

----------


## patch

> Με τα ψηφιακά υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει κάτι ή περνάνε υποχρεωτικά από την κονσόλα της Digea;


αυτό δεν ξέρω πως το έκαναν, δλδ αφού η ερτ είχε άλλους μομπούς απο digea πως πήρε τις συχνότητες η digea και πέταξε μαύρο 
ελπίδες δεν βλέπω με την digea να πήρε τις συχνότητες. εδώ κατέβασε τους άλλους που έκαναν αναμετάδοση

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Να μπουν και τα ΜΑΤ ε, να ρίξουν λίγο ξύλο στα αναρχοκουμούνια τους βρομιάρηδες.


οχι οχι
είμαι κατά της βίας
να διαμαρτυρηθούν και να καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει η επόμενη μέρα γιατί Παλιά ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ξανά

----------


## Basilhs23_

> ναι, εδώ και στις τρεις αναλογικές συχνότητες από χτες δείχνουν το "πειρατικό"
> και της ερα τις κρατάνε ανοιχτές κανονικά με μουσική μόνο


Εγώ που έχω σήμα από Πάρνηθα στις 3 αναλογικές είναι κομμένο. Σε ΕΤ1,ΕΤ3 δείχνει μαύρο και στην ΝΕΤ παράσιτα.

----------


## 29gk

> οχι οχι
> είμαι κατά της βίας
> να διαμαρτυρηθούν και να καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει η επόμενη μέρα γιατί Παλιά ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ξανά


Αιμα τιμη, Χρυση Αυγη λεμεεεε... Ουστ

----------


## yiapap

> η ΕΡΤ ποτέ δεν περνούσε από την digea...
> ανεξάρτητη ήταν


Τότε πως έπεσαν χαλαρά οι πομποί; Και γιατί δεν ξανανέβηκαν ποτέ; Προβλέπεται να σηκωθούν;

----------


## MADx2

Οι αφισοκολλητές των blog & forum περίμεναν πως και πως για μια θεσούλα τι θα απογίνουν αυτοί?

----------


## hemlock

> αυτό που βλέπουμε τώρα σαν ΕΡΤ είναι απλά η διαμαρτυρία δεν είναι το κανονικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ αρα στην ουσία ΕΡΤ δεν βλέπουμε
> 
> που είναι το Μένουμε Ελλάδα να δω που αξίζει να πάω διακοπές;;


Προπαγάνδα κατά του Αντώνη δηλαδή ?

----------


## nmavro73

Δεν ξερω αν συζητήθηκε ήδη. Αλλα δείτε το nerit.gr

----------


## Basilhs23_

Χαχαχα, κορυφή ο τύπος!

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Προπαγάνδα κατά του Αντώνη δηλαδή ?


η ραχοκοκαλιά του ελληνικού λαού δεν παραμυθιάζεται από τέτοια

- - - Updated - - -

παιδες,
σας επαναλαμβάνω για να μην βασανίζεστε
το όνομα δεν θα αλλάξει το nerit.gr είναι μια χαζομάρα που φτιάξανε για να ασχολούνται όσοι δεν το έχουν

----------


## paradox21

> οχι οχι
> είμαι κατά της βίας
> να διαμαρτυρηθούν και να καταλάβουν τι σημαίνει η επόμενη μέρα γιατί Παλιά ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει ξανά


έχω 2 500λιτρα δρύινα  βαρελάκια θα τα ανοίξω μόνο για σένα να πάρουν αέρα να έχεις την καλύτερη ποιότητα ξυδιού.

----------


## 29gk

> η ραχοκοκαλιά του ελληνικού λαού δεν παραμυθιάζεται από τέτοια


Τα αντερα ; Ανακατευονται ;




> παιδες,
> σας επαναλαμβάνω για να μην βασανίζεστε
> το όνομα δεν θα αλλάξει το nerit.gr είναι μια χαζομάρα που φτιάξανε για να ασχολούνται όσοι δεν το έχουν


Ειδικος !!


----------------

Και μολις τωρα ο βουλευτης της ΝΔ Κοντογιαννης διαφοροποιηθηκε σαφεστατα απο το μαυρο και τον τροπο δρασης της κυβερνησης. Αυτο ομως που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως ο Χαικαλης των ΑΝΕΛ, δηλωσε οτι δεν βλεπει σε καμια περιπτωση εκλογες και οτι κανεις δεν θα παει προς τα εκει. Ελπιζω να το διευκρινησει.   :Thinking:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> έχω 2 500λιτρα δρύινα  βαρελάκια θα τα ανοίξω μόνο για σένα να πάρουν αέρα να έχεις την καλύτερη ποιότητα ξυδιού.


κράτα τα μήπως σου χρειασθούν

θα τα πούμε σε λίγο καιρό

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αυτό θα πει παραλήρημα... περιέργως χωρίς συνομωσιολογική αναφορά στην ΕΕΤΤ και την Google όμως.


Αν αναφέρεσαι στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα του mpetou δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου παραλήρημα, ιδιαίτερα τις 3 πρώτες παραγράφους.

Το μόνο που είναι κάπως φάουλ είναι ο ισοπεδωτισμός για τους δικηγόρους αλλά κι εκεί έχει το δίκιο του. Είναι σκανδαλώδες το κοινοβούλιο να αποτελείται αποκλειστικά από δικηγόρους, ιατρούς κατα 60-70 % και το υπόλοιπο 30 να είναι οικονομολόγοι, δημοσιογράφοι, ηθοποιοί, αθλητές, και κάπου ανάμεσα να σου κι ένας μηχανικός!

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Και μολις τωρα ο βουλευτης της ΝΔ Κοντογιαννης διαφοροποιηθηκε σαφεστατα απο το μαυρο και τον τροπο δρασης της κυβερνησης. Αυτο ομως που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως ο Χαικαλης των ΑΝΕΛ, δηλωσε οτι *δεν βλεπει σε καμια περιπτωση εκλογες και οτι κανεις δεν θα παει προς τα εκει*. Ελπιζω να το διευκρινησει.


thanks
είδες που σου τα λεγα;;
τι να διευκρινίσει;

φαίνεται είδε καμιά καρτ ποστάλ από την Μοζαμβίκη και δεν του άρεσε

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Κέντρο και ΒΠ Αθήνας αναφέρει τώρα η ΕΡΤ ξανά ψηφιακά στο αέρα.Με νέα σάρωση.Κάντε προσπάθεια και ενημερώστε.

----------


## 29gk

> thanks
> είδες που σου τα λεγα;;
> τι να διευκρινίσει;
> 
> φαίνεται είδε καμιά καρτ ποστάλ από την Μοζαμβίκη και δεν του άρεσε


Και για μια ακομα φορα, διαπιστωνω οτι εισαι αυτο-επιβεβαιωμενος. Ντουρασελ !!

----------


## patch

135 είναι κατά του μαύρου
25 υπέρ

θα το διορθώσει η ΔΟ η να ενημερώσουμε ;
λασπολόγοι και βολεμένοι οι του adslgr  :Evil:

----------


## thiseas.GP

Για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε






Προκαταρκτική έρευνα για ΕΡΤ

Τη διενέργεια κατεπείγουσας προκαταρκτικής έρευνας διέταξε η εισαγγελέας Διαφθοράς Ελένη Ράικου με αφορμή το χθεσινό έγγραφο του υπουργού Οικονομικών Γιάννη Στουρνάρα, σχετικά με συμβάσεις και αναθέσεις παραγωγών στην ΕΡΤ.

Η διενέργεια της έρευνας ανατέθηκε στους επίκουρους εισαγγελείς διαφθοράς Πόπη Παπανδρέου και Αντώνη Ελευθεριάνο, οι οποίοι θα ερευνήσουν συμβάσεις σε βάθος δεκαετίας.

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/665183

----------


## emeliss

Η ψαριά δεν έχει σχέση με την ΕΡΤ και τους εργαζομένους αλλά με τα σκουπίδια που πέταξε στην θάλασσα ο ίδιος ο ψαράς. Άντε με το καλό να βγάλετε πολλά.

----------


## thiseas.GP

εγώ λέω να ψηφίσω το 4

Δε συμφωνώ ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να κλείσει, έπρεπε να ενισχυθεί σε προσωπικό και πόρους

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Η ψαριά δεν έχει σχέση με την ΕΡΤ και τους εργαζομένους αλλά με τα σκουπίδια που πέταξε στην θάλασσα ο ίδιος ο ψαράς. Άντε με το καλό να βγάλετε πολλά.



λες να βγεί κανας "ατσαλάκωτος"

----------


## yiapap

> εγώ λέω να ψηφίσω το 4
> 
> Δε συμφωνώ ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να κλείσει, έπρεπε να ενισχυθεί σε προσωπικό και πόρους


Ψήφισε ό,τι πιστευεις. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις έστω και μια επιλογή που σε καλύπτει. Όχι σαν τις μούφα δημοσκοπήσεις που κυκλοφορούν και τις αναπαράγουν οι Γεωργιάδηδες.

----------


## emeliss

> λες να βγεί κανας "ατσαλάκωτος"


Φυσικά. Όλοι μα όλοι οι μισθωτοί ΕΡΤατζήδες.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Χαχαχα, κορυφή ο τύπος! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125053


μα δε δουλευει  :Sad:  http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## aroutis

> Γιατί τώρα τι κάνουν; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχαν αδειάσει το κτήριο.


Επειδή το θες εσυ ή επειδή το γουσταρε ο χουντάλας ο Στουρνάρας που κυβερνά (γιατι αν νομίζεις οτι κυβερνά ο Σαμαράς γελιέσαι).

----------


## sotos65

> μα δε δουλευει  http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/


Αφού την έκλεισε ο Αντώνης όταν έφυγε από την Αμέρικα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mpetou

> Αν αναφέρεσαι στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα του mpetou δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου παραλήρημα, ιδιαίτερα τις 3 πρώτες παραγράφους.
> 
> Το μόνο που είναι κάπως φάουλ είναι ο ισοπεδωτισμός για τους δικηγόρους αλλά κι εκεί έχει το δίκιο του. Είναι σκανδαλώδες το κοινοβούλιο να αποτελείται αποκλειστικά από δικηγόρους, ιατρούς κατα 60-70 % και το υπόλοιπο 30 να είναι οικονομολόγοι, δημοσιογράφοι, ηθοποιοί, αθλητές, και κάπου ανάμεσα να σου κι ένας μηχανικός!


τον αριθμο των δικηγορων τον ειπα καθ υπερβολη το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι τοσοι αλλα ειναι πολλοι
ειναι ατομα που δεν εχουνε καμια σχεση με την παραγωγικη διαδικασια και τη βιομηχανια ομως εχουνε σχεση με την ψευτια την βρωμια τη σαπιλα εχουνε σπουδασει να
κανουνε το μαυρο ασπρο

----------


## aroutis

> αυτό που βλέπουμε τώρα σαν ΕΡΤ είναι απλά η διαμαρτυρία δεν είναι το κανονικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ αρα στην ουσία ΕΡΤ δεν βλέπουμε
> 
> που είναι το Μένουμε Ελλάδα να δω που αξίζει να πάω διακοπές;;


Τα παράπονά σου στον Σαμαρά. 
Η ΕΡΤ υπάρχει μια χαρα, μην ακούς τις φήμες  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Δε θα εκπλαγώ αν αυτό το σενάριο (σχετικά με διαγωνισμό συχνοτήτων που θα "χάσει" η ΕΡΤ, λόγω του κλεισίματος) έχει παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο, εξού και οι άμεσες διαδικασίες (και ακύρωση νομικού προσώπου) και αυτά περί τρόικας, σπατάλης κτλ να είναι δικαιολογίες.

*Ποιος ο ρόλος της Digea στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ;*
http://www.kefalonitikanea.gr/2013/06/digea.html

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Τα παράπονά σου στον Σαμαρά. 
> Η ΕΡΤ υπάρχει μια χαρα, μην ακούς τις φήμες


ΟΚ
διαμαρτύρομαι εντόνως που την έκλεισε, 
συμφωνώ πρέπει να ανοίξει και να εξυγιανθεί εν λειτουργία,

και η EBU αυτό είπε, αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση


κάτσε τώρα να πάω να του τα ψάλλω @$#^%*()&

----------


## nmavro73

> Χαχαχα, κορυφή ο τύπος! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125053


Κατοχύρωσε το όνομα. Δεν ειναι διαθέσιμο πια

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πάρτε και Υπουργό Πολιτισμού Γαλλίας


*«Το μήνυμα αυτό είναι φοβερό. Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι μια τραγωδία για τη Δημοκρατία και σύμβολο της κατρακύλας ορισμένων».*

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/arti...os-politismoy/

----------


## thiseas.GP

εύχομαι το ΣτΕ να ακυρώσει την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου

----------


## MADx2

> εύχομαι το ΣτΕ να ακυρώσει την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου


Τι εγινε επεσε σήμα για αλλαγή γραμμής?
Εσυ δεν ελεγες οτι ολα εγιναν καλως και δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση?

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Δικαστές

*το κράτος δεν οργανώνεται ή εδραιώνεται με την κατά σύστημα έκδοση πράξεων νομοθετικού περιεχομένου.«Μόνο όταν το Σύνταγμα και ο Νόμος είναι κυρίαρχα και υποτάσσονται σ’ αυτά και οι ίδιοι οι κυβερνήτες, τότε μόνο η πολιτεία ευημερεί»*

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/arti...ikwn-dikastwn/

----------


## mpetou

> Δε θα εκπλαγώ αν αυτό το σενάριο (σχετικά με διαγωνισμό συχνοτήτων που θα "χάσει" η ΕΡΤ, λόγω του κλεισίματος) έχει παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο, εξού και οι άμεσες διαδικασίες και αυτά περί τρόικας, σπατάλης κτλ να είναι δικαιολογίες.
> 
> *Ποιος ο ρόλος της Digea στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ;*
> http://www.kefalonitikanea.gr/2013/06/digea.html


τα ιδια ελεγα και εγω σε προηγουμενο μυνημα που για τις συχνοτητες και τα ιδια που ειπε ο ευρωβουλετης της νδ
και ειπες οτι εχω παραληρημα αυτοι εχουνε παραληρημα ?
πριν σχολιασεις σκεψου λιγο τι ειναι παραληρημα και τι ειναι αληθεια ...

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Τι εγινε επεσε σήμα για αλλαγή γραμμής?
> Εσυ δεν ελεγες οτι ολα εγιναν καλως και δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση?


[irony mode]
όχι αλλά έπιασα δουλειά σε αριστερό κόμμα
[/irony mode]


απλά ο σκοπός δεν είναι το κλείσιμο αλλά η εξυγίανση
θα πρέπει κάποιος να είναι εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας να νομίζει ότι στην Ελλάδα του 2013 μπορεί να κλείσει η Κρατική TV

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πλέον θα μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση αν το ΣτΕ δεν δικαιώσει την ΕΡΤ

----------


## mpetou

ο σαμαρας βλεπει οτι δεν του βγαινει ετσι 
και αρχιζει και εξαφανιζετε το μαυρο κρητη και μυτιλινη εκπεμπει ερτ κανονικα.

Προσπαθουνε μαλλον να βγουνε "ατσαλακωτοι" μεσω δικαστικης αποφασης.

----------


## MADx2

> [irony mode]
> όχι αλλά έπιασα δουλειά σε αριστερό κόμμα
> [/irony mode]
> 
> 
> απλά ο σκοπός δεν είναι το κλείσιμο αλλά η εξυγίανση
> θα πρέπει κάποιος να είναι εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας να νομίζει ότι στην Ελλάδα του 2013 μπορεί να κλείσει η Κρατική TV


καλα εσυ δεν μας ελεγες οτι και να κλεισει για 2-3 μήνες δεν τρέχει τιποτα?
Τωρα θες να γινει εξυγιανση με ανοικτή την ΕΡΤ? Η ΝΕΡΙΤ τι έγινε την πήρε το ποτάμι?

- - - Updated - - -




> ο σαμαρας βλεπει οτι δεν του βγαινει ετσι 
> και αρχιζει και εξαφανιζετε το μαυρο κρητη και μυτιλινη εκπεμπει ερτ κανονικα.
> 
> Προσπαθουνε μαλλον να βγουνε "ατσαλακωτοι" μεσω δικαστικης αποφασης


Ηδη ο Σιμος ενημέρωσε τους αφισοκολλητες των Blog & forum αν κρινω απο την αλλαγη του thiseas

----------


## PopManiac

> Πλέον θα μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση αν το ΣτΕ δεν δικαιώσει την ΕΡΤ


Μην σου κάνει εντύπωση, από τα λίγα νομικά που γνωρίζω δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως μπορεί εν προκειμένω να εκδώσει προσωρινά ασφαλιστικά μέτρα - δεν έχω βέβαια διαβάσει τις τοποθετήσεις

----------


## patch

> ο σαμαρας βλεπει οτι δεν του βγαινει ετσι 
> και αρχιζει και εξαφανιζετε το μαυρο κρητη και μυτιλινη εκπεμπει ερτ κανονικα.
> 
> Προσπαθουνε μαλλον να βγουνε "ατσαλακωτοι" μεσω δικαστικης αποφασης


δεν είναι κανονικά
είναι από βαν στο προαύλιο και EBU feed για την επαρχεία

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Σουλτς προς Σαμαρά: Να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ



> Επιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, με την οποία ζητά να ανοίξει και πάλι η ΕΡΤ, έστειλε ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωβουλής, Μάρτιν Σουλτζ.
> 
> Ο κ. Σουλτς εκφράζει την έκπληξή του για την κίνηση αυτή χωρίς να προηγηθεί διαβούλευση εντός της κυβέρνησης αλλά και στη Βουλή.
> Παράλληλα αναφέρεται στη Χάρτα των θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων της Ε.Ε.
> 
> Η επιστολή αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων τα εξής:
> 
> "Κύριε πρόεδρε
> 
> ...



http://topontiki.gr/article/54353/So...anoiksei-i-ERT

- - - Updated - - -




> Μην σου κάνει εντύπωση, από τα λίγα νομικά που γνωρίζω δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως μπορεί εν προκειμένω να εκδώσει προσωρινά ασφαλιστικά μέτρα - δεν έχω βέβαια διαβάσει τις τοποθετήσεις


Κάτι μου λέει η ΕΡΤ θα είναι η θρυαλλίδα και για άλλους εργαζομένους.Νομίζω δε θα πέσω έξω.Σε λίγες ώρες θα γνωρίζουμε.Για να δούμε.

----------


## MADx2

Το ΣΤΕ μπορεί να προσφέρει διέξοδο στην κυβερνηση , αλλάζουμε και τον Κεδικογλου και προχωράμε σε εξυγίανση.

----------


## nostra_fora

Την Δευτερα η αποφαση του Στε.

----------


## mpetou

κερδιζουνε χρονο για να βγει η αποφαση απο το ΣτΕ τη δευτερα
*ΠΟΝΤΙΟΣ ΠΙΛΑΤΟΣ το ΣτΕ

*Η σαπιλα ειναι μεγαλη και στα δικαστηρια... διαπλοκη μεταξυ εκτελεστικης και δικαστικης εξουσιας

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Μάλιστα...συνεχίζεται το θρίλερ.Όλα για όλα Δευτέρα..

----------


## patch

....

----------


## mpetou

ελα κυριε ντινοπουλε δεν το ηξερες ???
http://www.enikos.gr/politics/152436...ia_thn_ap.html

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μην σου κάνει εντύπωση, από τα λίγα νομικά που γνωρίζω δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως μπορεί εν προκειμένω να εκδώσει προσωρινά ασφαλιστικά μέτρα - δεν έχω βέβαια διαβάσει τις τοποθετήσεις


τωρα είπαν στο live ότι την Δευτέρα *ΘΑ* αποφασίσουν οι Δικαστές *ΑΝ ΘΑ* το συζητήσουν στο ΣτΕ οπότε οι επιφυλάξεις του ΠΟΠ φαίνονται βάσιμες

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> τα ιδια ελεγα και εγω σε προηγουμενο μυνημα που για τις συχνοτητες και τα ιδια που ειπε ο ευρωβουλετης της νδ
> και ειπες οτι εχω παραληρημα αυτοι εχουνε παραληρημα ?
> πριν σχολιασεις σκεψου λιγο τι ειναι παραληρημα και τι ειναι αληθεια ...


Δεν είχες αναφέρει τον συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό αλλά ένα ακόμα κουραστικό στην ανάγνωση μήνυμα με διάσπαρτες κατηγορίες, χαρακτηρισμούς & προσβολές για ολόκληρους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους, και σχεδόν είχες ανοίξει κανάλι επικοινωνίας απευθείας με τον Σαμαρά (πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν με το Θεό). Γενικότερα ακόμα και όταν μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο σε κάτι, το χάνεις με το γνωστό συνομωσιολογικό ύφος που εκφράζεσαι βλέποντας φαντάσματα παντού.

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν είχες αναφέρει τον συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό αλλά ένα ακόμα κουραστικό στην ανάγνωση μήνυμα με διάσπαρτες κατηγορίες, χαρακτηρισμούς & προσβολές για ολόκληρους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους, και σχεδόν είχες ανοίξει κανάλι επικοινωνίας απευθείας με τον Σαμαρά (πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν με το Θεό). Γενικότερα ακόμα και όταν μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο σε κάτι, το χάνεις με το γνωστό συνομωσιολογικό ύφος που εκφράζεσαι βλέποντας φαντάσματα παντού.




Off Topic




Off Topic


		Συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω

----------


## mpetou

ξαναδιαβασε καλυτερα

----------


## nmavro73

> Την Δευτερα η αποφαση του Στε.


Που φυσικά θα δικαιώνει την κυβέρνηση

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Που φυσικά θα δικαιώνει την κυβέρνηση


Αμφιβάλω αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

http://www.kedikoglou.gr/

----------


## mpetou

τελειωσε το bandwidth suspend θα τον κανουνε ομως καποια στιγμη και αμβιβαλω αν θα παρει τα 30 αργυρια

----------


## anon

> καλα εσυ δεν μας ελεγες οτι και να κλεισει για 2-3 μήνες δεν τρέχει τιποτα?
> Τωρα θες να γινει εξυγιανση με ανοικτή την ΕΡΤ? Η ΝΕΡΙΤ τι έγινε την πήρε το ποτάμι?


Mα αφού πρόλαβε και πήρε το domain άλλος. Πάει άπατο το project. Επιστροφή στη ΕΡΤ.  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (λένε ότι) λέει πως η εξυγίανση θα μπορούσε να γίνει με τη δημόσια τηλεόραση σε λειτουργία...

----------


## emfragmatron

Ρε παιδιά να πω κι εγώ κάτι? Καλά το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας δικαίωμα του, αλλά όταν βλέπεις το επίπεδο νοημοσύνης των κυβερνώντων (γιατί αντικειμενικά εύκολα το βλέπει κανείς) και το επίπεδο αναστάτωσης που προκαλούν, για να μην πω ζημιά που προκαλούν, είναι λυπηρό πραγματικά!
Να είσαι ικανός και μάγκας, να έχεις κάποιο έργο, κάτι να επιδείξεις, να σκύψω να με πατήσεις, αλλά αυτοί? 
Είναι εξευτελιστικό...

----------


## mpetou

> Mα αφού πρόλαβε και πήρε το domain άλλος. Πάει άπατο το project. Επιστροφή στη ΕΡΤ.


και ο γκρησ ειτσ τι τι πι τι θα παρει αυτος δεν θα παρει το ert.gr ? :ROFL:

----------


## OnAl3rt

Νομίζω οτι με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ δεν μπορεί να βγει κάποιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα για το τι θέλει να πετύχει.
Δυο μου έρχονται αυτή τι στιγμή:
1) Δίνει χρόνο στην κυβέρνηση να προσπαθήσει να φτιάξει ένα σχέδιο σαν αυτο.
Δηλαδή μιας απεργοσπαστικής ΕΡΤ με δημοσιογράφους δίμηνων συμβάσεων.
2) Στέλνει ένα μήνυμα στην κυβέρνηση οτι πρέπει να σταματήσει να κυβερνά με πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου.
Δηλαδή δεν θέλει να προσφέρει το άλλοθι στην κυβέρνηση "Δεν υποχωρώ, αλλά το ΣτΕ με ανάγκασε να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ".

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ισχύει το πρώτο. Όλα θα φανούν στην πράξη.


---------------------Update-------------------------


Προσωρινή διαγραφή 7 δημοσιογράφων από την ΕΣΗΕΑ


---------------------Update-------------------------





> Ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (λένε ότι) λέει πως η εξυγίανση θα μπορούσε να γίνει με τη δημόσια τηλεόραση σε λειτουργία...


Α ρε παππού! Σου πήρε 3 μέρες, για να διαρρεύσεις, ότι είπες, ένα "θα μπορούσε"!

----------


## mpetou

το ΣτΕ δεν δινει εδωσε ηδη χρονο στην κυβερνηση αφου δεν εβγαλε αποφαση σημερα.

Αυτο και μονο αυτο ειναι σημαδι διαπλοκης μεταξυ κυβερνησης και ΣτΕ

----------


## fsmpoing

το Ι τι ειναι; ιντερνετ;
Ευκαιρια να το ξανακανουν ΕΙΡΤ οπως και στη χουντα


*Spoiler:*




			Κριμα και το pitsaria-pou-eskise δειχνει off 

http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/




 :Razz:  http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## pts

> Ρε παιδιά να πω κι εγώ κάτι? Καλά το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας δικαίωμα του, αλλά όταν βλέπεις το επίπεδο νοημοσύνης των κυβερνώντων (γιατί αντικειμενικά εύκολα το βλέπει κανείς) και το επίπεδο αναστάτωσης που προκαλούν, για να μην πω ζημιά που προκαλούν, είναι λυπηρό πραγματικά!
> Να είσαι ικανός και μάγκας, να έχεις κάποιο έργο, κάτι να επιδείξεις, να σκύψω να με πατήσεις, αλλά αυτοί? 
> Είναι εξευτελιστικό...


Το επίπεδο νοημοσύνης των κυβερνώντων μια χαρά είναι. Απλά εφαρμόζουν μια βελτιωμένη παραλαγή αυτού που κάναμε στο στρατό όταν το παίζαμε ηλίθιοι ή δημιουργούσαμε επίτηδες ένα μπάχαλο για να μην μας βάζουν να κάνουμε τίποτα. Εξευτελιστικό μεν αποτελεσματικό δε. Τόσο που σε μερικούς άρεσε τόσο πολύ που το εφάρμοσαν μετά και στην υπόλοιπη ζωή τους.

----------


## zillion

> Ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας (λένε ότι) λέει πως η εξυγίανση θα μπορούσε να γίνει με τη δημόσια τηλεόραση σε λειτουργία...


Τότε γιατί υπέγραψε; Του έκλεψαν τα γυαλιά; Τον απείλησε ο Στουρνάρας; Τον καπετάν Παπούλια, αντάρτη από τα 15 του;

----------


## 29gk

> Προσωρινή διαγραφή 7 δημοσιογράφων από την ΕΣΗΕΑ


Ολοι του ΣΚΑΙ, μνημονιακοι και μοδερνοιμε οικολογικες ευαισθησιες.

----------


## emeliss

Και το site πίσω (μέσω παράκαμψης).

Στην επόμενη eurovision ψηφίζουμε Ολλανδία.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Τότε γιατί υπέγραψε; Του έκλεψαν τα γυαλιά; Τον απείλησε ο Στουρνάρας; Τον καπετάν Παπούλια, αντάρτη από τα 15 του;


Δεν ειμαι συνταγματολόγος, αλλά ένας συνταγματολόγος το πρωί στην ΕΡΤ έλεγε οτι ήταν υποχρεωμένος να υπογράψει, και οτι απλά δεν έπρεπε από πριν να τους αφήσει να καταθέσουν αυτήν την πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου.

----------


## thiseas.GP

ετσι όπως εξελίσσεται η κατάσταση μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι ο Μπένη και ο δημαρ νοιάζονται πολύ περισσότερο από την ΝΔ να μην πέσει η κυβέρνηση,

----------


## OnAl3rt

O 902 trollαρει την DIGEA;

Μόλις ανοίγει το κύκλωμα για να φανεί η εκπομπή των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22-25 δευτερόλεπτα να ρίξει μια ματιά στα όσα συμβαίνουν στο ραδιομέγαρο, πριν η digea, δηλαδή οι μεγαλοκαναλάρχες ιδιοκτήτες της, ρίξουν πάλι μπάρες στην οθόνη.

Αυτή η εναλλαγή: πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση απο ΝΕΤ - μπάρες digea - πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση απο ΝΕΤ - μπάρες digea και τούμπαλιν συνεχίζεται στο διηνεκές.

Λεπτομέρεια: Μόλις η digea ρίξει μπάρες στη μετάδοση του 902 εμείς ανταποδίδουμε αρχίζοντας τη μετάδοση ενός μουσικού θέματος από τον *Καραγκιόζη*. Μόλις κατεβάσουν τις μπάρες συνεχίζουμε με κανονικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## mpetou

> Δεν ειμαι συνταγματολόγος, αλλά ένας συνταγματολόγος το πρωί στην ΕΡΤ έλεγε οτι ήταν υποχρεωμένος να υπογράψει, και οτι απλά δεν έπρεπε από πριν να τους αφήσει να καταθέσουν αυτήν την πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου.


γιατι πρεπει να εισαι συνταγματολογος για να δεις οτι ειναι μονο γλαστρα και τρωει λεφτα του ελληνικου τζαμπα χωρις να κανει τιποτα ?

----------


## Revolution

> Ολοι του ΣΚΑΙ, μνημονιακοι και μοδερνοιμε οικολογικες ευαισθησιες.


Aναρωτιέμαι, τώρα ξαφνικα ανακάλυψαν ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι είναι τομάρια?

----------


## OnAl3rt

> γιατι πρεπει να εισαι συνταγματολογος για να δεις οτι ειναι μονο γλαστρα και τρωει λεφτα του ελληνικου τζαμπα χωρις να κανει τιποτα ?


Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό.

----------


## thiseas.GP

πάμε για εκλογές λέμε

----------


## emeliss

Το είδες από το webmail του Αντώνη;
http://www.secnews.gr/archives/63893

----------


## flamelab

http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/art...isimo-tis-ert/

Πες οτι ξανα-ανοίγει. Ωραια. Ξανα-ανοιγει ως ειναι, ξεχναμε "ΝΕΡΙΤ" κι αλλα τετοια.

Θα ανοιξει κι ολα μέλι γάλα ;

Θα ειναι οπως μια μερα πριν κλεισει ;

Δεν το νομιζω.

----------


## nmavro73

Πάντως με το domain έγιναν ρόμπα. Πρέπει να πληρώσουν για να το πάρουν στον ιδιώτη. Οσο θέλει αυτός

----------


## ZORO

> Πάντως με το domain έγιναν ρόμπα. Πρέπει να πληρώσουν για να το πάρουν στον ιδιώτη. Οσο θέλει αυτός


Εγώ, γιατί δεν το πιστεύω αυτό;
Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα παν καν στα Δικαστήρια.
Η οριστική καταχώρηση κάποιου domain γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, εντός διμήνου σε συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής της ΕΕΤΤ.
Κάτι μου λέει ότι σε αυτή την συνεδρίαση δεν θα εγκριθεί αυτή η καταχώρηση προς τον ιδιώτη.

----------


## mpetou

Προτεινω στον domainer να μην το δωσει σε fix τιμη να το βαλει σε δημοπρασια να γινει bidarisma.
Το απολυτο trolling...

----------


## ZORO

> Προτεινω στον domainer να μην το δωσει σε fix τιμη να το βαλει σε δημοπρασια να γινει bidarisma.
> Το απολυτο trolling...


Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mpetou

> Εγώ, γιατί δεν το πιστεύω αυτό;
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα παν καν στα Δικαστήρια.
> Η οριστική καταχώρηση κάποιου domain γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, εντός διμήνου σε συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής της ΕΕΤΤ.
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι σε αυτή την συνεδρίαση δεν θα εγκριθεί αυτή η καταχώρηση προς τον ιδιώτη.


wrong η εεττ για κοψει πρεπει να παραβιαζετε ο κανονισμος εδω δεν παραβιαζετε τιποτα το nerit ΔΕΝ ειναι registered trademark ουτε ειναι ονομα γεωγραφικης τοποθεσιας
ειναι ενα ονομα μιας ΑΕ που δεν εχει ανοιξει ακομα και ΔΕΝ εχει trademark σε καθε περιπτωση η εεττ αν το αποριψει ειναι παρανομη
καθως η περιπτωση εμπιπτει στον κανονα first come first serve.

Περιμενω στο sedo να bibaro/trollaro  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

ουτε την pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr δεν μπορεσε να παρει και αυτη προλαβανε και του την πηρανε..

----------


## raspoutiv

> Εγώ, γιατί δεν το πιστεύω αυτό;
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα παν καν στα Δικαστήρια.
> Η οριστική καταχώρηση κάποιου domain γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, εντός διμήνου σε συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής της ΕΕΤΤ.
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι σε αυτή την συνεδρίαση δεν θα εγκριθεί αυτή η καταχώρηση προς τον ιδιώτη.


το καλό του να σαι κυβέρνηση
δε χρειάζεται να τηρείς τον νόμο. τον κάνεις όπως σε βολεύει
η ξεφτίλα παραμένει πάντως

----------


## ZORO

Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκαιο, δεν έχω διαβάσει τον σχετικό κανονισμό. Ξέρω όμως ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, κυρίως στο εξωτερικό να πω την αλήθεια, ότι σε δικαστήριο κάποιοι είχαν χάσει domain name με το αιτιολογικό ότι κινήθηκαν κακόβουλα κατά την κατοχύρωση του ονόματος. Δηλαδή το δικαστήριο έκρινε, ότι ο μοναδικός λόγος που έκαναν την κατοχύρωση, ήταν για να εκβιάσουν χρηματική αμοιβή μετέπειτα για την απελευθέρωση του domain. Αφορούσε κυρίως περιπτώσεις κατοχύρωσης domain name με γνωστά ονόματα καλλιτεχνών.

----------


## mpetou

εδω ομως δεν εχουμε ουτε το τοπονυμιο ουτε ονομα ατομου αυτα τα λεει μεσα ο κανονισμος... εδω εχουμε first come first serve
ποσες φορες θα το πουμε...

Αν ειτανε παρανομο να αγορασεις domain επι σκοπο την χρηματικη αμοιβη σε ονομα που δεν υπαρχει εταιρια ακομα με αυτο το ονομα
ουτε trademark θα ειχε κλεισει το sedo και η apple το icloud.com θα το επαιρνε στα δικαστηρια (μια που ειναι δικομανης εταιρια και εχει στρατιες δικηγορων) και οχι 4 μυρια $

----------


## raspoutiv

το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης πότε θα εξυγιανθεί;
ευκαιρία τώρα με τα λουκέτα να το κλείσουμε κι αυτό και από Σεπτέμβρη βλέπουμε

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει ένας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας, πιο ευτυχισμένος από ποτέ που έχει αράξει καναπέ, έχει πάρει τα pop corn και αναμένει την ελεύθερη πτώση. Αν τον πάρει και του ευχηθεί και καλή τύχη, έκλεισε το θέμα.  :Crazy:

----------


## alekan

Off Topic





> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει ένας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας, πιο ευτυχισμένος από ποτέ που έχει αράξει καναπέ, έχει πάρει τα pop corn και αναμένει την ελεύθερη πτώση. Αν τον πάρει και του ευχηθεί και καλή τύχη, έκλεισε το θέμα.


Μήπως τον είχες και avatar; Λέω γω τώρα...

----------


## lou.nick

> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει ένας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας, πιο ευτυχισμένος από ποτέ που έχει αράξει καναπέ, έχει πάρει τα pop corn και αναμένει την ελεύθερη πτώση. Αν τον πάρει και του ευχηθεί και καλή τύχη, έκλεισε το θέμα.


Όλα για την Ντορούλα και τον Κούλη το βλαμένο του...  :Laughing:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> το μουσείο της Ακρόπολης πότε θα εξυγιανθεί;
> ευκαιρία τώρα με τα λουκέτα να το κλείσουμε κι αυτό και από Σεπτέμβρη βλέπουμε



Στην Καλαμάτα ξέρουν από καλό .... λάδωμα!




> Διατηρούνται ομόφωνα οι πρωτοβάθμιες ποινές:
> 
>     Στο συν.[B]Αρη Πορτοσάλτε[/B] επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 6 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ.
>     Στο συν. Μανώλη Βουλαρίνο επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 2 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ.
>     Στο συν. Δημήτρη Γιαγτζόγλου επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 3 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ.
>     Στο συν. Γιώργο Ψάλτη επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 2 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ.
>     Στο συν. Νίκο Υποφάντη επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 2 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ.
>     Στη συν. *Αναστασία] Κοσιώνη* επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 2 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ.
>     Στο συν. *Βασίλη Λυριτζή* επιβλήθηκε η προσωρινή διαγραφή 2 μηνών από τα μητρώα της ΕΣΗΕΑ"


Άκυρο στην τρικέφαλη λερναία ύδρα του "πράσινου ορθολογισμού": την  Αλήσια Πορτοκόλη.

Δεν τους χάλασε...

----------


## linman

Προεδρική παρέμβαση για την ΕΡΤ

Υπέρ της αναδιάρθρωσης της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, αλλά με την ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, τάσσεται ο Κάρολος Παπούλιας.

Σύμφωνα με πηγές της Προεδρίας της Δημοκρατίας, η θέση του Κάρολου Παπούλια είναι "να υπάρξει αναδιάρθρωση της ΕΡΤ με την κρατική τηλεόραση εν λειτουργία και αυτό να γίνει το ταχύτερο".

Είναι σαφές πως η παρέμβαση της Προεδρίας της Δημοκρατίας έρχεται να προσθέσει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη πίεση στην κυβέρνηση.

http://thesspress.gr/index.php/polit...%A1%CE%A4.html

----------


## raspoutiv

> Στην Καλαμάτα ξέρουν από καλό .... λάδωμα!


και μπάφιασμα  :Razz: 




> Άκυρο στην τρικέφαλη λερναία ύδρα του "πράσινου ορθολογισμού": την  Αλήσια Πορτοκόλη.
> 
> Δεν τους χάλασε...


να δεις τώρα που πάλι θα κλαίγεται ο Σαμαράς ότι το κατεστημένο τον χτυπάει από τα ΜΜΕ και οι ΝΔίτες είναι υπό διωγμό  :Crazy:

----------


## nmavro73

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nmavro73
> 
> 
> Πάντως με το domain έγιναν ρόμπα. Πρέπει να πληρώσουν για να το πάρουν στον ιδιώτη. Οσο θέλει αυτός
> 
> 
> Εγώ, γιατί δεν το πιστεύω αυτό;
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα παν καν στα Δικαστήρια.
> Η οριστική καταχώρηση κάποιου domain γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, εντός διμήνου σε συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής της ΕΕΤΤ.
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι σε αυτή την συνεδρίαση δεν θα εγκριθεί αυτή η καταχώρηση προς τον ιδιώτη.


Διάβασα στα νέα οτι το ζήτησαν πίσω αλλα αυτο γίνεται μονο με τα τοπωνύμιο. Ιδωμεν

----------


## thiseas.GP

> JP Morgan: Αξίζει το ρίσκο που παίρνει ο Αντ. Σαμαράς με την ΕΡΤ
> 
> «Σημείο καμπής» για την Ελλάδα μπορεί να αποτελέσει το θέμα της ΕΡΤ, σύμφωνα με την JP Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> Όπως εκτιμά σε έκθεσή της η επενδυτική τράπεζα η αναστολή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ κρύβει κινδύνους που όμως αξίζει να αναλάβει ο πρωθυπουργός Αντώνης Σαμαράς.
> 
> «Το λουκέτο στο κρατικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό μέσο βρίσκει αντίθετους τους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους ενώ έχει προκαλέσει έντονες κοινωνικές διαμαρτυρίες. Δεν φαίνεται, ωστόσο, να συνιστά πολιτικό ‘ατύχημα’», υποστηρίζει συγκεκριμένα η JP Morgan.
> ...





κρίνοντας από την τελευταία παράγραφο νομίζω ότι η ΝΔ δεν πρόκειται να κάνει πίσω, εκτός αν το ΣτΕ απορρίψει την ρύθμιση

----------


## fsmpoing

> Πάντως με το domain έγιναν ρόμπα. Πρέπει να πληρώσουν για να το πάρουν στον ιδιώτη. Οσο θέλει αυτός


αυτο που εφτιαξα http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/ δεν αξιζει μια ε;

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ζούμε πάντως ιστορικές στιγμές.
Τέτοια ταπείνωση για κυβέρνηση και συγκεκριμένα στο πρόσωπο πρωθυπουργού εν ενεργεία δεν ξανάγινε...
Ο ορισμός της προχειρότητας κα ιτου ερασσιτεχνισμού.
Μα να τον κράζουν ακόμη κι από την ΕΕ...

Στην ΕΡΤ την πειρατική κάποιος είπε πως μέχρι και το Αλ Τζαζίρα χλευάζει για το αντιδημοκρατικό της διαδικασίας και πρότεινε αντί για NERIT να ονομάσουν το νέο κανάλι merit.
Να σε τρολλάρουν και οι άραβες για αντιδημοκρατικές διαδικασίες... "το λίκνο της δημοκρατίας".
 :ROFL: 

Πλέον όλοι δικαιούμαστε να λέμε ότι έχουτμ πρωθυπουργό  σαχλαμαρά.

----------


## GetRid

Τι λέγατε ότι λένε τα γκάλοπ αγαπητοί απολογητές του αυταρχισμού;

http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84

ΞΥΔΙ αυτήν την φορά! Ετοιμαστείτε και για άλλες ήττες. Ερχονται

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> κρίνοντας από την τελευταία παράγραφο νομίζω ότι η ΝΔ δεν πρόκειται να κάνει πίσω, εκτός αν το ΣτΕ απορρίψει την ρύθμιση


Η αν πέσει η κυβέρνηση ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## linman

Άμεση επαναλειτουργία της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης εισηγήθηκε ο πρόεδρος της EBU
Άμεση επαναλειτουργία της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης εισηγήθηκε ο πρόεδρος της EBU εικόνα 	Συνάντηση με τον υπουργό Οικονομικών Γιάννη Στουρνάρα, είχαν υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της EBU, την Παρασκευή 14 Ιουνίου. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ραδιοτηλεοπτικής Ένωσης Ζαν Πολ Φιλιπό και η γενική διευθύντρια του οργανισμού Ίνγκριντ Ντελτάρ παρέδωσαν στον υπουργό Οικονομικών επιστολή που συνυπογράφουν 51 γενικοί διευθυντές και πρόεδροι δημόσιων ΜΜΕ απ’ όλη την Ευρώπη, με την οποία ζητούν την άμεση επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τι λέγατε ότι λένε τα γκάλοπ αγαπητοί απολογητές του αυταρχισμού;
> 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84
> 
> ΞΥΔΙ αυτήν την φορά! Ετοιμαστείτε και για άλλες ήττες. Ερχονται


Από ξύδι άλλο τίποτα:

Τρικυμιά στο κεφάλι του έλληνα: http://tvxs.gr/sites/default/files/a...thipourgos.jpg

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Η αν πέσει η κυβέρνηση ενδιάμεσα.


από τώρα μέχρι την δευτέρα το απόγευμα;;
δηλ. τις επόμενες 72 ώρες;

για να πέσει πρέπει 
ή να παραιτηθεί η ΝΔ
ή ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ να άρουν την υποστήριξη

πιστεύεις ότι θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πριν την συνάντηση της Δευτέρας;;
μάλλον αδύνατον.

πάντως μην χαίρεσαι και πολύ την περίπτωση των εκλογών, ο Μπένη και ο δημάρ συνέχεια το απεύχονται, ειδικά ο δημαρ.

----------


## Artemius

> Προεδρική παρέμβαση για την ΕΡΤ
> 
> Υπέρ της αναδιάρθρωσης της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, αλλά με την ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, τάσσεται ο Κάρολος Παπούλιας.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πηγές της Προεδρίας της Δημοκρατίας, η θέση του Κάρολου Παπούλια είναι "να υπάρξει αναδιάρθρωση της ΕΡΤ με την κρατική τηλεόραση εν λειτουργία και αυτό να γίνει το ταχύτερο".
> 
> Είναι σαφές πως η παρέμβαση της Προεδρίας της Δημοκρατίας έρχεται να προσθέσει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη πίεση στην κυβέρνηση.
> 
> http://thesspress.gr/index.php/polit...%A1%CE%A4.html



*αν ισχυει τοτε,

ή η Δημοκρατία ειναι λάθος και ο κ. Παπουλιας την επανεφευρίσκει,ή,ο κ. Παπούλιας πρέπει να ξαναψαχτει τι είναι Δημοκρατία,

γιατι στις Δημοκρατιες οι ανωτατοι θεσμικοι αρχοντες δεν μπορει να δουλευουν με "διαρροες" του γραφειου τους,ποσο μαλλον για εθνικα θεματα που εχουν ξεσηκωσει τους πολιτες.*

Απαιτω σαν πολιτης να βγει και να μιλησει *ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ,ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΕΣ. κρυπτομενους και φυγομαχους ανωτατους θεσμικους αρχοντες οι ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΕΣ, ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ.*

Η ιστορια καταγραφει και κρινει.

----------


## ZORO

> Η αν πέσει η κυβέρνηση ενδιάμεσα.


Μπα, δεν νομίζω κανείς αυτή την στιγμή να θέλει εκλογές, ούτε καν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
Μάλλον θα βρεθεί κάποια συμβιβαστική λύση, ίσως μια παραλλαγή από αυτήν που κυκλοφορεί, ώστε να φανεί ότι κανείς από τις τρις παρατάξεις που απαρτίζει την Κυβέρνηση δεν έκανε στροφή 180 μοιρών.
Μέχρι 100 το μέγιστο.

----------


## mrsaccess

Διαβάζοντας το νήμα πάντως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως η παλιά ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει να ανοίξει ξανά.
Πριν 5 μέρες κανένας δεν έβλεπε ΕΡΤ και οι περισσότεροι την έβριζαν. Σε αυτό θέλετε να επιστρέψουμε;

Η ΕΡΤ πρέπει να ανοίξει ξανά ως ανεξάρτητος από το κράτος οργανισμός. Η ΔΕΗ να της αποδίδει απευθείας τα χρήματα που συλλέγει. Η διοίκησή της να λειτουργεί με διαφάνεια και να δίνει πλήρη λόγο μόνο στους Έλληνες πολίτες. Να μην χαϊδεύει αυτιά πολιτικών αλλά ούτε και πολιτών, να μην μπλέκει με πολιτικά ή άλλων ειδών ρουσφέτια. Το ΕΣΡ να μην μπορεί να την αγγίξει. Να δίνει βήμα σε όλες τις γνώμες.


------------


Πάντως στο νήμα ακούστηκαν και κάποιες αστείες απόψεις για να υπερασπίσουν την παλιά ΕΡΤ. Ειδικά αυτή του Κότσιρα που έλεγε «για 4 ευρώ κάνετε έτσι γύφτοι; με αυτά ζουν 2500 άνθρωποι».
Ας του πει κάποιος πως αν δίναμε 4 ευρώ το μήνα για να ζήσουμε 2500 άτομα, θα έπρεπε ως άνθρωποι να δίνουμε το αντίστοιχο των 4 ευρώ για τους 1.500.000 ανέργους. Με απλά μαθηματικά αυτό βγαίνει στα 600 ευρώ το μήνα. Αυτά τα δίνει ο Κότσιρας; Τα 4 ευρώ στην ΕΡΤ δεν τα δίνουμε ως ελεημοσύνη στους υπαλλήλους.

Μια άλλη αστεία άποψη, ήταν πως η ΕΡΤ παράγει πολιτισμό και ο πολιτισμός δεν πρέπει να πουλάει. Ο πολιτισμός οφείλει και να πουλάει, αλλιώς δεν είναι πολιτισμός. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν τέχνες που δεν μπορούν να συγκεντρώσουν πολλή δημοσιότητα, όμως ένα μέσο σαν την τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο, έχει μεγάλη δύναμη. Αν για να μπορέσεις να περάσεις μια σωστή άποψη χρειάζεται ενίοτε να την περιτυλίξεις σε μίνι φόρεμα, ας το κάνεις. Τέλος πολιτισμός δεν είναι μόνο ό,τι ορίζει μια συγκεκριμένη ομάδα. Το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ πρέπει να καλύπτει όλα τα ενδιαφέροντα και όλες τις ομάδες του πληθυσμού.

----------


## linman

Επιστολή του Παγκόσμιου Συμβουλίου Κρητών στο Σαμαρά για την ΕΡΤ 

Η ΕΡΤ για τους πάνω από πέντε εκατομμύρια απόδημους Έλληνες ανά τον κόσμο, ήταν ό γλωσσικός και πολιτισμικός δάσκαλος των παιδιών του, που τώρα θα στερηθούν.

Σάς υπενθυμίζω ότι η ΕΡΤ ητάν το αγαπημένο κανάλι του απόδημου Ελληνισμού. Γιάτι ; Διότι τά προγράμματα του ικανοποιούσαν όλά τά γόυστά, πρόβαλλε την Ελλάδα τουριστικά σε όλο τον κόσμο, και οι ειδήσεις του ήταν κατά τό δυνατόν αμερόληπτες πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει δυστυχώς με τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Ήταν ό συντομότερος και σωστότερός τρόπος επικοινωνίας και ενημέρωσης του Εθνικού Κέντρου με τον απόδημο Ελληνισμό.

Όλα τα κράτη του κόσμου έχουν κρατικά κανάλια. Γιατί όχι η Ελλάδα; Κάι πάλι σάς κάνόμε έκκληση να μην κλείσετε την ΕΡΤ άλλα νά την αναδιοργανώσετε όπως εσείς νόμιζετε σωστό και δίκαιο.

Με Κρητικούς χαιρετισμούς.

Ο Πρόεδρός Αντώνης Τσουρδαλάκης

Ο Γράμμάτεας Μανώλης Σταράκης

http://www.flashnews.gr/page.ashx?pi...d=129955&cid=2

----------


## raspoutiv

> Τι λέγατε ότι λένε τα γκάλοπ αγαπητοί απολογητές του αυταρχισμού;
> 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84
> 
> ΞΥΔΙ αυτήν την φορά! Ετοιμαστείτε και για άλλες ήττες. Ερχονται


η ΝΔ ποντάρει στη συσπείρωση όλων όσων θέλουν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, και κάθε τι δημόσιου γιατί αυτοί δε μπόρεσαν να βάλουν τα παιδιά τους, ενώ οι αντίθετοι στο κλείσιμο έχουν να επιλέξουν από πολλά κόμματα (ακόμα και ΠΑΣΟΚοΔΗΜΑΡ που είχανε εγκρίνει και μετά κάναν την πάπια)
αλλά το πιασε η ΧΑ το κόλπο και μπήκε σφήνα να τσιμπήσει κι αυτή νούμερα από τους "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα" συμπολίτες μας

----------


## GetRid

Ο ελληνας άγεται και φέρεται από το χαζοκούτι. Αυτήν την φορά το χαζοκούτι (δλδ η ΕΡΤ, οι άλλοι σάπιοι δεν εκπέμπανε), ήταν ενάντια στην επιλογή της κυβέρνησης, έτσι και ο έλληνας στράφηκε εναντίον της κυβέρνησης.

Το σύμπαν των αντιδραστικών, οι νεοφιλελέδες και οι φασίστες, έδωσαν σκληρές μαχες μέσα από τα διαφορα σάιτς και μπλογκς που ελέγχουν, αλλά και διαμέσω των παπαγάλων στα διάφορα φόρα, είπαν ένα σωρό απίθανα πράγματα, αλλά το μόνο που κατόρθωσαν είναι να γελοιοποιηθούν και να δείξουν την ιδεολογική, πνευματική και ηθική γύμνια τους!  :Clap: 

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Μπα, δεν νομίζω κανείς αυτή την στιγμή να θέλει εκλογές, ούτε καν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
> Μάλλον θα βρεθεί κάποια συμβιβαστική λύση, ίσως μια παραλλαγή από αυτήν που κυκλοφορεί, ώστε να φανεί ότι κανείς από τις τρις παρατάξεις που απαρτίζει την Κυβέρνηση δεν έκανε στροφή 180 μοιρών.
> Μέχρι 100 το μέγιστο.


γιατί πιστεύεις πως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δε θέλει εκλογές;

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Μπα, δεν νομίζω κανείς αυτή την στιγμή να θέλει εκλογές, ούτε καν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
> Μάλλον θα βρεθεί κάποια συμβιβαστική λύση, ίσως μια παραλλαγή από αυτήν που κυκλοφορεί, ώστε να φανεί ότι κανείς από τις τρις παρατάξεις που απαρτίζει την Κυβέρνηση δεν έκανε στροφή 180 μοιρών.
> Μέχρι 100 το μέγιστο.




εκλογές μπορεί να θέλει η ΝΔ,





> Βαρύ το κλίμα, ήρθαν κι οι δημοσκοπήσεις
> Παρασκευή, 14 Ιουνίου 2013 - 19:04
> 
> Το κλίμα έχει βαρύνει στο κυβερνητικό επιτελείο και οι σχέσεις του πρωθυπουργού με τους δύο εταίρους του βρίσκονται στο χειρότερο σημείο από την συγκρότηση της τρικομματικής πριν από 11,5 μήνες.
> 
> Το στοιχείο που δείχνει να επιδρά καταλυτικά στις εξελίξεις είναι οι αρνητικές δημοσκοπήσεις που έφτασαν στα κομματικά επιτελεία: ενώ πριν από την ανακοίνωση του «λουκέτου» στην ΕΡΤ οι μετρήσεις έδειχναν συντριπτική αποδοχή της κοινωνίας (σ.σ. σ΄αυτές άλλωστε «πάτησε» το Μαξίμου για να προχωρήσει) τώρα το ποσοστό έχει αντιστραφεί – όχι για την επιχείρηση εξυγίανσης κλπ της δημόσια Ρ/Τ, αλλά για τους χειρισμούς που επελέγησαν.
> 
> Κατά τις πληροφορίες, ιδιαίτερα αρνητικές είναι οι απαντήσεις για το «ξαφνικό μαύρο» στις οθόνες και την προσφυγή (πάλι) σε Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου που φάνηκε στην κοινή γνώμη να καταργεί τις κοινοβουλευτικές διαδικασίες –χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν επιμένουν στην ανάγκη εξυγίανσης της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> ...



αυτό δεν το δέχονται οι πασοκ, δημαρ, προς το παρών, δεν ξέρουμε τι θα αποφασίσουν μέχρι την Δευτέρα αν φυσικά το ΣτΕ δεν βγάλει την ρύθμιση αντισυνταγματική

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ενα χθεσινό άρθρο το οποίο παρουσιάζει κάπως πιο γυμνά τα πράγματα...

Την γύμνια των πολιτικών αλλα και το βόλεμα-ομερτά πολλών εκ των δημοσιογράφων εκεί μέσα που βλέπαν πράγματα και θάματα αλλά κάναν τα στραβά μάτια...

Πως αξιολογούνταν, με τι κριτήρια οι ειδήσεις και τα ρεπορτάζ, ποια θέματα αξιολογούνταν ως SOS, ... 

Ο βιασμός της ΕΡΤ και τα εγκλήματα των πολιτικών


*Spoiler:*




			Ο βιασμός της ΕΡΤ και τα εγκλήματα των πολιτικών
13/06/2013 02:05 | Κατηγορίες: Main,Πολιτική & Κοινωνία Αποστολή με email Αποστολή με email |
Print Friendly Print Get a PDF version of this webpage PDF

Άρχισαν πλέον οι αποκαλύψεις για το διαχρονικό έγκλημα της πολιτικής εξουσίας στην Ελλάδα απέναντι στην ΕΡΤ οι οποίες δίνουν μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να αναλογιστεί ο καθένας μας το «τέρας» που είχε δημιουργηθεί στη χώρα και επιβίωνε στο διεφθαρμένο και ψεύτικο και διεστραμμένο περιβάλλον που είχαμε εθιστεί όλοι να το αποκαλούμε «δημοκρατία»…

Του Μιχαήλ Βασιλείου

Αρχικά, αξίζει να γίνει αναφορά στα πιο σημαντικά – και σχετικά με το σχόλιο μας – σημεία της ανακοίνωσης των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ μετά την ομιλία Σαμαρά στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής, όπου επιχείρησε να στηρίξει την πολιτική του απόφαση, ξεκαθαρίζοντας παράλληλα ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνει πίσω. Η ανακοίνωση προσφέρεται ως αφορμή για μια ευρύτερη συζήτηση και προβληματισμό. Θα εξηγήσουμε στη συνέχεια…

«Να εκλάβουμε ως αυτοκριτική τις καταγγελίες για αδιαφάνεια και κυκλώματα και λεηλασία;», αναφέρουν οι εργαζόμενοι και επιτίθενται στον πρωθυπουργό, λέγοντας ότι «οι διοικήσεις διορισμένες από την κυβέρνηση του κ. Σαμαρά, την ώρα που απολύονταν συμβασιούχοι έπαιρναν αποφάσεις για πρόσληψη συμβούλων και μεικτές και εξωτερικές παραγωγές σε ημέτερους, με υπέρογκα για την εποχή ποσά και με περιθωριακά ποσοστά τηλεθέασης. Αυτά καταγγέλλουμε τόσο καιρό που λέμε ότι δεν απεργούμε για τα προνόμια μας αλλά για να αποτρέψουμε την απαξίωση της ΕΡΤ και την περιθωριοποίηση της.

Για να συνεχίσουν: «Είπε πως μεταδίδουμε τις ειδήσεις όπως εμείς θέλουμε. Προφανώς ο πρωθυπουργός εννοεί ότι δεν υπακούσαμε στις ασφυκτικές παρεμβάσεις, ότι αντιδράσαμε στα περιστατικά λογοκρισίας τα οποία και έχουμε καταγγείλει επανειλημμένως. Προσποιείται ότι αγνοεί ότι την τελική ευθύνη για τις ειδήσεις έχουν στελέχη που ο ίδιος επέλεξε. Δηλαδή, ο γενικός διευθυντής ενημέρωσης Αιμίλιος Λιάτσος, ο οποίος αξιολόγησε ως είδηση την επέτειο της εφημερίδας παρασκήνιο και όχι τις καταγγελίες για βασανιστήρια στη ΓΑΔΑ.»

Προφανώς, κανείς δεν μπορεί να νιώθει περήφανος για το κατάντημα, όχι μόνο της ΕΡΤ, αλλά και των εκάστοτε πολιτικών της προϊσταμένων, κάτι που αφορά φυσικά δεκαετίες ολόκληρες και όχι αποκλειστικά και μόνο την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά, η οποία προφανώς και δεν πρέπει να αθωωθεί επειδή αποφάσισε να κάνει αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει πολλά χρόνια πριν. Και φυσικά, όσοι υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτά έγιναν υπό το φως των εξελίξεων της διαπραγμάτευσης με την Τρόικα, ασφαλώς και έχουν δίκιο.

Για ποιον λόγο η οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα, όπως άλλωστε μας έχουν συνηθίσει, να λάμβανε μια απόφαση που θα της δημιουργούσε τόσα πολιτικά προβλήματα; Ή μήπως υπήρξε ποτέ κυβέρνηση στον τόπο που να μην επιθυμούσε να ελέγχει το «βασίλειο» της ΕΡΤ, να προβαίνει σε αθρόους διορισμούς ημετέρων με παχυλούς μισθούς, να προσφέρει… απλόχερα αργομισθίες στους «κολλητούς»; Και μόνο βέβαια με αυτό το σκεπτικό, καταρρίπτεται το επιχείρημα ότι τα 50 περίπου ευρώ που πληρώνει ο Έλληνας πολίτης για την ΕΡΤ είναι λίγα. Δεν είναι θέμα ποσοτικό, αλλά «ποιοτικό». Και ένα μόνο ευρώ να πλήρωνε εάν πήγαινε για να διασπαθίζεται τα ίδια θα έπρεπε κάθε νουνεχής πολίτης να λέει.

Οι καταγγελίες που βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας είναι τραγικές. Αυτή που ακολουθεί φαίνεται να διέρρευσε για να δικαιολογηθεί η ενέργεια της κυβέρνησης. Εμείς εκφράσαμε από την πρώτη στιγμή τις ενστάσεις μας για την όλη μεθόδευση. Όμως, θα «λοξοδρομήσουμε» και σε αυτό που ακολουθεί, αρνούμενοι να το καταλογίσουμε στους εργαζόμενους. ΝΑΙ, αυτή ήταν η κατάσταση, όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεται.

Τα έχουμε ξανακούσει, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά. Όμως, το σάπιο περιβάλλον που περιγράφει ΔΕΝ το δημιούργησαν οι εργαζόμενοι, αν και όπως παντού σχεδόν, συνδικαλιστικά παράσιτα κάθε απόχρωσης, έκαναν τα πάντα για να το χειροτερεύσουν «εις το όνομα των δικαιωμάτων των εργαζομένων»… Ας δούμε λοιπόν την καταγγελία, χωρίς να αναφέρουμε το όνομα στον οποίον αποδίδεται:

«Θα σου πω εγώ τι ήταν η ΕΡΤ. Έτσι όπως την έζησα. Υπάρχει μια ξένη λέξη, γνωστή σε όλους: SOS. Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη; Αμ δεν ξέρεις. Άκου.

»Κάθε βράδυ που γινόταν ο προγραμματισμός της επόμενης μέρας, δηλαδή ποια θέματα θα καλυφθούν (θα γίνουν ρεπορτάζ), υπήρχε δίπλα από κάποια θέματα η λέξη SOS. Ήταν το ΣΥΝΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ που χαρακτήριζε όχι τη σπουδαιότητα ενός θέματος, αλλά τη σπουδαιότητα αυτού που το έδινε. Ήταν τα λεγόμενα θέματα ‘παραγγελιές’.

»Παράδειγμα: Ερχόταν ένα χαρτί π.χ. από τον Πρόεδρο της ΕΡΤ που έλεγε ‘να καλυφθεί αυτό το θέμα και να παίξει στο κεντρικό δελτίο’. Τα θέματα παραγγελιές (SOS) ήταν συνήθως ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΑ (αν ήταν σημαντικά τα είχε αξιολογήσει ήδη ο αρχισυντάκτης βάρδιας). Και όταν λέμε ασήμαντα ας βάλει ό,τι θέλει ο νους σας (από ασήμαντες κομματικές εκδηλώσεις, μέχρι Γιορτή του Μελιού στην Άνω Παναγιά). Από κει και πέρα τα πράγματα έπαιρναν το δρόμο τους. Το (ασήμαντο) SOS του προέδρου ήταν η απόλυτη εντολή στην ΕΡΤ. Κλαρίνο όλοι.

»Βέβαια ο Πρόεδρος ή ο Γενικός ή ο γνωστός παρουσιαστής δεν είχαν, τις περισσότερες φορές, άμεση σχέση με αυτό που ζητούσαν, αλλά ήταν παραγγελιές τρίτων (υπουργοί, βουλευτές, δήμαρχοι, επιχειρηματίες κοκ.). Θελήματα έκαναν οι άνθρωποι και δημόσιες σχέσεις. Δικαίωμα σε παραγγελιές (εκτός από τους παραπάνω) έφτασαν να έχουν κάτι απίθανοι τύποι: συνδικαλιστές, μεγαλοπαράγοντες, ακόμα και κομματικά στελέχη που απευθείας σήκωναν το τηλέφωνο και απαιτούσαν.

»Αυτό που έβλεπε ο τηλεθεατής στα δελτία ειδήσεων και στις ενημερωτικές εκπομπές ήταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό θέματα SOS. Έβλεπε ο πολίτης την παρουσίαση μιας έκθεσης ζωγραφικής και χαιρόταν ότι ‘η ΕΡΤ βρίσκεται κοντά στην τέχνη και τον πολιτισμό’. Ο πολίτης όμως δεν έμαθε ποτέ γιατί παρουσιαζόταν αυτή η έκθεση και όχι κάποια άλλη. Αυτή η συναυλία και όχι κάποια άλλη. Αυτή η παρουσίαση βιβλίου και όχι κάποια άλλη. Αυτό το πολιτιστικό δρώμενο και όχι κάποιο άλλο. Αυτή η ομιλία βουλευτή και όχι κάποιου άλλου. Δεν έμαθε γιατί δεν ήξερε.

»Η επιλογή θεμάτων ήταν το αποτέλεσμα ενός παρασκηνίου γνωστού σε ΟΛΟΥΣ στην ‘δημόσια τηλεόραση’. Κανείς δεν μιλούσε για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο όλοι έκαναν τη δουλειά τους. Και οι πάνω και οι κάτω. Η κεφαλή του συστήματος ήταν ο εκάστοτε υπουργός τύπου. Ήταν αυτός που επέλεγε τις διοικήσεις οι οποίες με τη σειρά τους έκαναν τα πάντα όχι μόνο να μην δυσαρεστήσουν αυτόν, αλλά και τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης. Έπρεπε να κρατούν ισορροπίες γι’ αυτό και έτρεμαν τη γκρίνια (ή και τις καταγγελίες) των κομμάτων.

»Άλλωστε τα κόμματα συνομιλούσαν μαζί τους. Τους είχαν ανάγκη. Και εκείνοι εκείνα. Η φράση ‘το ΚΚΕ (ή το ΠΑΣΟΚ ή Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ΝΔ κοκ) θέλει συνεργείο’ ήταν κλισέ στην αίθουσα σύνταξης. Αφού το κόμμα ήθελε τηλεοπτική κάλυψη, η δημοσιογραφική αξιολόγηση περίσσευε. Ποτέ άλλοτε ο δημοσιογράφος δεν ένιωσε πιο διακοσμητικός όσο στην ΕΡΤ. Αλλά, είπαμε, ο λαός έβλεπε την παρουσίαση της ποιητικής συλλογής του ποιητή κ. Ανύπαρκτου και αναφωνούσε: ‘να το σοβαρό κανάλι!’.

»Κάποια στιγμή τόλμησα να βάλω μια σημαντική πολιτιστική εκδήλωση με θέμα τον Καβάφη. Μόλις το είδε ο προϊστάμενος με κοίταξε έκπληκτος και ρώτησε: ‘ποιος έδωσε αυτό θέμα;’. ‘ΕΓΩ, γιατί αξιολόγησα ότι είναι σπουδαία εκδήλωση’, του απάντησα. ‘Καλά, αν βρούμε συνεργείο να πάμε’. Συνεργείο βέβαια δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ. Γιατί το θέμα δεν ήταν SOS. Δεν είχε έρθει από ψηλά.

»Αυτή ήταν η κατάσταση στην ΕΡΤ. Οι παλιοί, αυτοί που δεν φοβούνται να μιλήσουν, έχουν να πουν πολλά. Ρωτήστε τους. Κάποτε ήρθε ένας νέος διευθυντής με όρεξη και πρόγραμμα να βάλει τάξη στην αταξία. Έτσι έλεγε. Την πρώτη μέρα της θητείας του καθώς ήταν σε εξέλιξη το δελτίο ειδήσεων, η πραγματική διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ (οι συνδικαλιστές-άλλη πληγή αυτή) του ‘έριξε μαύρο’ (σταμάτησαν για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα την εκπομπή σήματος-μαύρο στην οθόνη). Ήταν το σήμα και η προειδοποίηση: ‘κουμάντο εδώ κάνουμε εμείς και κάτσε φρόνιμα’. Και όντως έκατσε φρόνιμα. Βρείτε τον και ρωτήστε τον να σας τα πει.

»Όλοι ασέλγησαν στην ΕΡΤ. Η δημόσια τηλεόραση ξεκίνησε ως μια παρθένα κόρη, και στο τέλος κατάντησε πόρνη. Όλοι υπήρξαν πελάτες της. Την ΕΡΤ δεν την έκλεισε κανείς. ΠΕΘΑΝΕ. Από αλλεπάλληλους βιασμούς. ΟΛΩΝ. Φώναζε η καημένη SOS, αλλά δεν την άκουγε κανείς.»

Είπατε τίποτα; Δεν τα γνωρίζουν αυτά οι πολιτικοί μας; Δεν τα γνωρίζουν αυτά οι συνδικαλιστές της ΕΡΤ; Δεν τα γνωρίζουν οι εργαζόμενοι; Όλοι τα γνώριζαν. Σε αυτό βέβαια το σημείο οφείλουμε ΟΛΟΙ να τιμήσουμε τον δημοσιογραφικό στρατό της ΕΡΤ που πραγματικά έτρεχε και αμειβόταν πενιχρά. Πόσος κόσμος εκεί μέσα δεν έπαιρνε στην κυριολεξία ένα μεροκάματο και έτρεχε πανικόβλητος, αφού έπρεπε να καλύψει και τα δημοσιογραφικά κοπρόσκυλα που πληρώνονταν για να μην πατάνε;

Αυτοί ναι, είναι πραγματικά θύματα και ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει μέριμνα στο νέο σχήμα ώστε να μην μείνουνε εκτός. Διότι δεν θα κοστίζουν ακριβότερα και θα συνεχίσουν να κάνουν αυτό που φιλότιμα πάντα έκαναν. Να εργάζονται όχι εκτελώντας μάλιστα τις «εντολές SOS» των λαμογιών που τα είχαν «κάνει πλακάκια» με την πολιτική εξουσία. Διότι «έτσι δούλευε το σύστημα». Πόσες φορές έχουμε ακούσει την ίδια κουβέντα…

Καταληκτικά, τα περί «αυτοκριτικής» που καταλόγισαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον Σαμαρά, πιθανότατα δεν απέχουν και πολύ από την αλήθεια. Όπως δεν απέχει και το ότι διάφοροι «περίεργοι» στην ΕΡΤ ήταν η άλλη όψη του ιδίου νομίσματος, αφού είχαν βολευτεί μια χαρά και αντιστέκονταν σε κάθε αλλαγή, πάντα «εις το όνομα των εργαζομένων». Δίκιο όμως έχουν και όσοι θέτουν τη διάσταση της ενημέρωσης των ακριτικών περιοχών και της ομογένειας.

Κάθεσαι να κάνεις λίγο ζάπινγκ το βράδυ που γυρνάς ταλαιπωρημένος από τη 12ωρη τουλάχιστον δουλειά σου (αυτή είναι η κατάσταση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ας μην το ξεχνάμε). Είναι σοκαριστικό το μαύρο χρώμα στην οθόνη, εκεί όπου μέχρι χθες-προχθές έβλεπες την ΕΤ1, τη ΝΕΤ, την ΕΤ3, το BBC, το κανάλι της Βουλής, τη Deutsche Welle, ακόμα και τα κανάλια στις ψηφιακές τηλεοράσεις που τα έβαζες και άκουγες λίγη μουσική, κλασική ή τζαζ, ή λίγα αθλητικά, από τις ραδιοφωνικές συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ.

Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι αυτή η υπόθεση πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί το συντομότερο διότι ανοίγει περισσότερες πληγές στο σώμα της κοινωνίας. Ούτε χούντα είναι ο Σαμαράς, ούτε άγιοι στην ΕΡΤ. Όλοι φταίξαμε, άλλος λιγότερο κι άλλος περισσότερο για το κατάντημα της χώρας, της οποίας μια μικρογραφία, ένα μικρό αλλά σημαντικό υποσύνολο είναι και η ΕΡΤ. Ούτε έχουμε πλέον το περιθώριο να ξοδεύουμε 300 εκατ. ευρώ αν μπορούμε να ξοδεύουμε 100. Ούτε είναι δυνατόν να λειτουργεί το κανάλι με έναν τεράστιο αριθμό δημοσιογράφων, δεν έχει νόημα. Ας το πάρουμε όλοι απόφαση.

Τη ίδια όμως στιγμή θα πρέπει να είμαστε όλοι πανέτοιμοι για πόλεμο εάν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, όταν με το καλό η σημερινή κρίση θα είναι παρελθόν (θα έρθει αυτή η μέρα) και το τότε πολιτικό σύστημα επιχειρήσει να αρχίσει τα ίδια με τη δημόσια τηλεόραση. Θα είμαστε ή θα επιστρέψουμε στις παλιές μας συνήθειες, σε όλους τους τομείς, ξεκινώντας την αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την εκ νέου καταστροφή της χώρας και της κοινωνίας, ανοίγοντας τον δρόμο για τη νέα μεγάλη περιπέτεια της Ελλάδας και του λαού της; Θα ευχόμασταν να υπάρχει κάποια συμβιβαστική λύση και αν ξεκινήσει να λειτουργεί αύριο η ΕΡΤ. Δεν υπάρχει όμως για πλειάδα λόγων…
		



Ήταν μια ωραία ατμόσφαιρα, με την οποία βολεύονταν όλα τα κόμματα, όλοι οι φίλοι επιχειρηματίες, κι όλοι οι παρατρεχάμενοι του συστήματος.

 :Bla Bla:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> η ΝΔ ποντάρει στη συσπείρωση όλων όσων θέλουν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, και κάθε τι δημόσιου γιατί αυτοί δε μπόρεσαν να βάλουν τα παιδιά τους, ενώ οι αντίθετοι στο κλείσιμο έχουν να επιλέξουν από πολλά κόμματα (ακόμα και ΠΑΣΟΚοΔΗΜΑΡ που είχανε εγκρίνει και μετά κάναν την πάπια)
> αλλά το πιασε η ΧΑ το κόλπο και μπήκε σφήνα να τσιμπήσει κι αυτή νούμερα από τους "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα" συμπολίτες μας


πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες

----------


## linman

*«Τραγωδία για τη δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ»*

Δηλώσεις της γαλλίδας υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Επικοινωνίας, Ορελί Φιλιπετί

Για μια τραγωδία για τη δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα έκανε λόγο η γαλλίδα υπουργός Πολιτισμού και Επικοινωνίας, Ορελί Φιλιπετί, μιλώντας στο γαλλικό ραδιόφωνο France Inter σε σχέση με την απόφαση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης να τερματίσει αιφνιδιαστικά τη λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ.

«Η Ελλάδα είναι ο τόπος όπου γεννήθηκε η τραγωδία, φαίνεται όμως ότι 2500 χρόνια αργότερα, υπάρχει μια ζωντανή θλιβερή πραγματικότητα», σημείωσε η κ. Φιλιπετί, χαρακτηρίζοντας «βάναυσο» τον τρόπο με τον οποίο η ελληνική κυβέρνηση προχώρησε στην παύση λειτουργίας της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης.

----------


## ZORO

> γιατί πιστεύεις πως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δε θέλει εκλογές;


Γιατί πιστεύω, ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμη.
Γιατί τον τελευταίο μήνα, ο κόσμος άκουγε, ότι τα πράγματα σιγά-σιγά αρχίζουν να αλλάζουν, κάντε υπομονή αυτός είναι ο πιο δύσκολος χρόνος, είναι το τέλος της ανηφόρας.
Γιατί ακόμη ο κόσμος δεν έχει αρχίσει να πληρώνει τα φετινά μέτρα.
Γιατί πολλοί ιδιαίτερα μεγάλης ηλικίας πιστεύουν ακόμη, ότι αν φεύγαμε από αυτή την πορεία, τώρα δεν θα έπαιρναν καν συντάξεις ή αν έπαιρναν θα ήταν 100€.
Γιατί πολλοί συμπολίτες μας έχουν ακόμη αυταπάτες.

----------


## TeoT

Αναμετάδοση της ΕΤ3
http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/...70f3c491d0fa4c

----------


## 29gk

> Μπα, δεν νομίζω κανείς αυτή την στιγμή να θέλει εκλογές, ούτε καν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
> Μάλλον θα βρεθεί κάποια συμβιβαστική λύση, ίσως μια παραλλαγή από αυτήν που κυκλοφορεί, ώστε να φανεί ότι κανείς από τις τρις παρατάξεις που απαρτίζει την Κυβέρνηση δεν έκανε στροφή 180 μοιρών.
> Μέχρι 100 το μέγιστο.


Κατι τετοιο πιστευω και εγω οτι θα στοχευουν. Οταν εκανε την κινηση ο Σαμαρας, την βρηκα εξαιρετικα ευφυη καθως οχι απλως εξουδετερωνε τους αλλους δυο, αλλα τους απομυζουσε πληρως και τους πεταγε και σαν στιμενες λεμονοκουπες στην ακρη. Ειτε αυτο δηλαδη ειτε θα τους περναγε λαιμαρια και θα το εκανε σιγα σιγα. 
Ομως ετσι οπως εξελιχτηκε η κατασταση, που ουσιαστικα καθοριστηκε αποκλειστικα απο τον δικο του χειρισμο, απο εκει οπου ολα τα ενδεχομενα ηταν στον "win-win-win-win", ξεσηκωσε τους εξω οι οποιοι μολις καταλαβαν τι πηγε και εκανε τους σηκωθηκαν τα μαλλιοκεφαλα τους και οχι μονον, τον ξεπερασε η δυναμη και οι δυνατοτητες της τεχνολογιας, η δυναμη της ιδιας της ΕΡΤ  και των εξαιρετικων οπως αποδειχτηκε διεθνων σχεσεων τους, εφερε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΚΚΕ εστω και προσωρινα κοντα, πολυ κοντα ομως, ξενισε και στεναχωρησε τους κεντροδεξιους και εκεινους που ο μπουλης παλια ειχε βαφτισει ως μεσαιο χωρο και βρεθηκε, καταφερε να γυρισει πληρως η ολη φαση και να τη στρεψει εναντιον του βαζοντας τον κυριολεκτικα στη γωνια.

Ακομα ακομα κι αν το ολο θεμα δεν ηταν παρα ενας τεραστιος αντιπερισπασμος για να ξεχαστει η ιστορια της ΔΕΠΑ, καταφερε αυτος που τοσοι και τοσοι περιμενουν να τους σωσει, να την σωρευσει πανω στην πρωτη. Και εχουμε μπροστα μας την αναμονη της τροικας για τον ΦΠΑ στην εστιαση που παιζεται ακομα, τους πλειστηριασμους της πρωτης κατοικιας, τα κακα αποτελεσματα ηδη του πρωτου τριμηνου, τις εκθεσεις του ΔΝΤ, την αναμονη για την πορεια του τουρισμου και ενα σωρο αλλα, απο εκεινα που υποτιθεται εκλεγηκαν και σχηματισαν κυβερνηση για να τακτοποιησουν.

Το προβλημα ομως ειναι δυστηχως για αυτους ασπρο-μαυρο. Ενας πρεπει να χασει για να κερδισει ο αλλος. Αν ο ενας κερδισει ο αλλος οπωσδηποτε θα χασει. Οποιαδηποτε συμβιβαστικη ταχα διεξοδος, απλα θα σκασει στο αμεσως επομενο διαστημα αφου αυτος που θα εχει υποχωρησει, ξεφτιλιστει στο μεσοδιαστημα.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Γιατί πιστεύω, ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμη.
> Γιατί τον τελευταίο μήνα, ο κόσμος άκουγε, ότι τα πράγματα σιγά-σιγά αρχίζουν να αλλάζουν, κάντε υπομονή αυτός είναι ο πιο δύσκολος χρόνος, είναι το τέλος της ανηφόρας.
> Γιατί ακόμη ο κόσμος δεν έχει αρχίσει να πληρώνει τα φετινά μέτρα.
> Γιατί πολλοί ιδιαίτερα μεγάλης ηλικίας πιστεύουν ακόμη, ότι αν φεύγαμε από αυτή την πορεία, τώρα δεν θα έπαιρναν καν συντάξεις ή αν έπαιρναν θα ήταν 100€.
> Γιατί πολλοί συμπολίτες μας έχουν ακόμη αυταπάτες.


επειδή δεν φύγαμε από την πορεία δεν ξέρεις αν πολλοί συμπολίτες μας έχουν αυταπάτες ή έχεις εσύ αυταπάτες,

όταν φύγουμε από την πορεία θα φανεί ποιος είχε αυταπάτες.

----------


## linman

Μιλώντας σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον αέρα της ΕΡΤ ο βουλευτής Ηλείας της ΝΔ Γιώργος Κοντογιάννης εξέφρασε την σαφώς τη διαφωνία του με την απόφαση του Αντώνη Σαμαρά να κλείσει αιφνιδιαστικά την ΕΡΤ. "*Δεν συμφωνώ* με τη διαδικασία του "μαύρου" πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν είχαν εξαντληθεί τα περιθώρια διαλόγου.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ενα χθεσινό άρθρο το οποίο παρουσιάζει κάπως πιο γυμνά τα πράγματα...
> 
> Την γύμνια των πολιτικών αλλα και το βόλεμα-ομερτά πολλών εκ των δημοσιογράφων εκεί μέσα που βλέπαν πράγματα και θάματα αλλά κάναν τα στραβά μάτια...
> 
> Πως αξιολογούνταν, με τι κριτήρια οι ειδήσεις και τα ρεπορτάζ, ποια θέματα αξιολογούνταν ως SOS, ... 
> 
> Ο βιασμός της ΕΡΤ και τα εγκλήματα των πολιτικών
> 
> 
> ...


αυτό που δε μας εξηγεί το άρθρο είναι πως ήταν βολεμένοι οι εργαζόμενοι υπό τη δαμόκλεια σπάθη της εκάστοτε κυβερνητικής ηγεσίας της ΕΡΤ
δε θεωρώ πως βολευόταν οι εργαζόμενοι(δημοσιογράφοι-τεχνικοί-βοηθητικοί) με αυτή την κατάσταση, ούτε πιστεύω πως ήταν βολικό για τους παρουσιαστές να κάνουν τους λαλάκες. απόδειξη κι η κόντρα Στάη - Λιάτσου για το θέμα της ΝΔκρατική εφημερίδας Παρασκήνιο
απλά συμβιβάζονταν για να μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους

η απόψη που πιστεύω πως έχει μεγάλη αποδοχή, είναι πως η ΕΡΤ τώρα άνοιξε πραγματικά και τώρα μιλάνε έξω από τα δόντια οι δημοσιογράφοι.
ελεύθερος άλλωστε είναι αυτός που δεν έχει να χάσει τίποτα

----------


## thiseas.GP

Εγώ νομίζω το ΣτΕ θα δικαιώσει προσωρινά τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ
η συζήτηση της κύριας προσφυγής ορίστηκε στην Ολομέλεια του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου για τις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013.

τότε θα λάβουν την οριστική απόφαση.

----------


## Artemius

*το χαστουκι εεε συγγνωμη καρπαζια ακουστηκε σαν κανονι!*

Το συντριπτικό 65% διαφωνεί με το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ

----------


## vgiozo

> Κατι τετοιο πιστευω και εγω οτι θα στοχευουν. Οταν εκανε την κινηση ο Σαμαρας, την βρηκα εξαιρετικα ευφυη καθως οχι απλως εξουδετερωνε τους αλλους δυο, αλλα τους απομυζουσε πληρως και τους πεταγε και σαν στιμενες λεμονοκουπες στην ακρη. Ειτε αυτο δηλαδη ειτε θα τους περναγε λαιμαρια και θα το εκανε σιγα σιγα. 
> Ομως ετσι οπως εξελιχτηκε η κατασταση, που ουσιαστικα καθοριστηκε αποκλειστικα απο τον δικο του χειρισμο, απο εκει οπου ολα τα ενδεχομενα ηταν στον "win-win-win-win", ξεσηκωσε τους εξω οι οποιοι μολις καταλαβαν τι πηγε και εκανε τους σηκωθηκαν τα μαλλιοκεφαλα τους και οχι μονον, τον ξεπερασε η δυναμη και οι δυνατοτητες της τεχνολογιας, η δυναμη της ιδιας της ΕΡΤ  και των εξαιρετικων οπως αποδειχτηκε διεθνων σχεσεων τους, εφερε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΚΚΕ εστω και προσωρινα κοντα, πολυ κοντα ομως, ξενισε και στεναχωρησε τους κεντροδεξιους και εκεινους που ο μπουλης παλια ειχε βαφτισει ως μεσαιο χωρο και βρεθηκε, καταφερε να γυρισει πληρως η ολη φαση και να τη στρεψει εναντιον του βαζοντας τον κυριολεκτικα στη γωνια.
> 
> Ακομα ακομα κι αν το ολο θεμα δεν ηταν παρα ενας τεραστιος αντιπερισπασμος για να ξεχαστει η ιστορια της ΔΕΠΑ, καταφερε αυτος που τοσοι και τοσοι περιμενουν να τους σωσει, να την σωρευσει πανω στην πρωτη. Και εχουμε μπροστα μας την αναμονη της τροικας για τον ΦΠΑ στην εστιαση που παιζεται ακομα, τους πλειστηριασμους της πρωτης κατοικιας, τα κακα αποτελεσματα ηδη του πρωτου τριμηνου, τις εκθεσεις του ΔΝΤ, την αναμονη για την πορεια του τουρισμου και ενα σωρο αλλα, απο εκεινα που υποτιθεται εκλεγηκαν και σχηματισαν κυβερνηση για να τακτοποιησουν.
> 
> Το προβλημα ομως ειναι δυστηχως για αυτους ασπρο-μαυρο. Ενας πρεπει να χασει για να κερδισει ο αλλος. Αν ο ενας κερδισει ο αλλος οπωσδηποτε θα χασει. Οποιαδηποτε συμβιβαστικη ταχα διεξοδος, απλα θα σκασει στο αμεσως επομενο διαστημα αφου αυτος που θα εχει υποχωρησει, ξεφτιλιστει στο μεσοδιαστημα.


γιατί θεωρείτε πως γύρισε εναντίον του επειδή έγινε ρεζίλι κι άλλη μια φορά καταδικάστηκε από την ευρεία κοινή γνώμη;

έχει την στήριξη από εκεί που τη θέλει και τη χρειάζεται ενώ και πάλι Κουβέλης, Βενιζέλος θα ακολουθησουν μια πολιτική του ελάχιστου παρανομαστή, που κάθε φορά δημιουργεί προηγούμενο.

Το αρνητικό - με μεσο/μακροπρόθεσμη προοπτική - γι αυτόν υπό μια οπτική είναι ότι συνασπίζει την αντιπολίτευση και δημιουργεί συσπείρωση στη κοινωνία...
...αλλά δεν πειράζει, αυτό είναι το αναμενόμενο και το σκοπούμενο, αυτός ήθελε αφενός να δημιουργήσει τετελεσμένο στην ΕΡΤ και προηγούμενο για το δημόσιο τομέα, να συναλλαχθεί με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα και να ξαναστήσει τη "δεξιά πολυκατοικία"...
Πρακτικά η πόλωση τού έρχεται κουτί, αφού πάει να δημιουργήσει μια νέα ΕΡΕ.

Σε αυτό το κλίμα αυταρχισμού και φασιστικού μηδενισμού θέλει να κυβερνήσει εξάλλου, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα περάσουν -αν περάσουν- και οι πολιτικές που προωθεί...
Τόσο ηλίθιο ώστε να περιμένει να εξουσιάζει κι εν ειρήνη δεν τον έχω...

----------


## thiseas.GP

εγώ εδώ στο δικό μας το γκάλοπ ψήφισα το 4

"Δε συμφωνώ ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να κλείσει, έπρεπε να ενισχυθεί σε προσωπικό και πόρους"


μπας και με προσλάβουν και εμένα να φτιαχτώ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> /συνομοσιολογικό_ mode_on
> 
> 
> Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε για να εξαφανιστούν πιο εύκολα αρχεία της που δε θα πρέπει ποτέ να δουν το φως του ήλιου, ώστε κάποιοι άλλοι να μπορούν να κάνουν την προπαγάνδα τους χωρίς πρόβλημα, ώστε να μη θίχτουν ονόματα και οικογένειες κ.λπ. κ.λπ. ...
> 
> /συνομοσιολογικό_ mode_off


Το πρωί άκουσα στο stream της ebu ότι το αρχείο περιφρουρείται 24 ώρες την ημέρα από τους απεργούς.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Το πρωί άκουσα στο stream της ebu ότι το αρχείο περιφρουρείται 24 ώρες την ημέρα από τους απεργούς.


Το επιβεβαιώνω και γω.Το άκουσα το πρωί επίσης.

----------


## linman

*Η Ελλάδα έχασε μία σημαντική φωνή με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ γράφει η εφημερίδα INDEPENDENT*

myblogs.gr | Παρασκευή 14 Ιουν. 2013 - 16:58 από Mignatiou.com

Κύριο άρθρο της εφημερίδας INDEPENDENT 
(«Editorial: Greece has lost a crucial voice with the closure of ERT») 
αναφέρεται στις διιστάμενες απόψεις για την ΕΡΤ: για ορισμένους, μεταξύ αυτών για το προσωπικό της,
αντιπροσώπευε ένα μέσο διαβίωσης και μία εν γένει αξιόπιστη και ανεξάρτητη φωνή.
 Για άλλους, συνιστούσε έναν οργανισμό, με υπερβολικά μεγάλο αριθμό διορισμένων, 
που διέπονταν από περιοριστικές πρακτικές και νεποτισμό και επίμονα αντιδρούσε στη μεταρρύθμιση.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Εγώ νομίζω το ΣτΕ θα δικαιώσει προσωρινά τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ
> η συζήτηση της κύριας προσφυγής ορίστηκε στην Ολομέλεια του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου για τις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013.
> 
> τότε θα λάβουν την οριστική απόφαση.


οπότε μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο θα γίνουν οι απαιτούμενες αλλαγές, αλλιώς πάμε για λουκέτο
αλλά δεν θα χρειασθεί,

----------


## linman

Ι.Τσουκαλάς, ευρωβουλευτής ΝΔ: Αποκρουστική η σιγή που επιβλήθηκε στην ΕΡΤ

"Κανένας σκοπός δεν αγιάζει τα μέσα, ιδίως όταν ως θεραπεία νοείται η ευθανασία και το πεδίο εφαρμογής η δημόσια ενημέρωση και το δημόσιο συμφέρον", γράφει ενδεικτικά, υπογραμμίζοντας την αντίθεση του με την ξαφνική "ευθανασία" της ΕΡΤ.

Ολόκληρη η ανάρτηση:

"Η ευθανασία ως θεραπευτική μέθοδος

Έντρομος ακροώμαι την αποκρουστική σιγή που επιβλήθηκε στα δημόσια ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα ενημέρωσης, υπό τον εκκωφαντικό θόρυβο των υπερχρεωμένων, διαπλεκόμενων, χωρίς άδεια λειτουργούντων ιδιωτικών αντίστοιχων μέσων του συστήματος, σε χώρα ημιαναίσθητης ή και επιληπτικά λειτουργούσας δημοκρατίας.

Ολίγο με παρηγορεί η εξαγγελία ίδρυσης νέου φορέα, γιατί ξέρω τι εννοούν, δεν γνωρίζω πότε, και πώς θα λειτουργήσει.

Γνωρίζω επίσης, ότι κανένας σκοπός δεν αγιάζει τα μέσα, ιδίως όταν ως θεραπεία νοείται η ευθανασία και το πεδίο εφαρμογής η δημόσια ενημέρωση και το δημόσιο συμφέρον.

Στην πολιτική, οι συμβολισμοί λόγων και πράξεων συχνά υπερβαίνουν σε συνέπειες, όσα οι ενεργούντες νόμισαν πως θα πετύχουν, με τους σχεδιασμούς τους.

Νόσον έτλα η Ελλάς, Νόσον

Ιωάννης Τσουκαλάς, Μέλος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου
- See more at: http://www.mustradio.com/index.php/n....lEzPCbHt.dpuf

----------


## psyxakias

*ΕΡΤ update:* Πριν από λίγο βγήκε δικαστική απόφαση και η απεργία των ενώσεων (δημοσιογράφων κτλ) "κρίθηκε παράνομη για τυπικούς λόγους" (αλλά όχι καταχρηστική). Η απεργία συνεχίζεται κανονικά και δε θα βγουν οι εφημερίδες του σ/κ εκτός και αν υπάρξουν απεργοσπάστες.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα δείχνει την ομιλία του Σαμαρά στην ΟΝΝΕΔ live.

----------


## lou.nick

Ναι και ο εμετός με την ΟΝΝΕΔ είναι σίγουρος. Η χώρα δεν έχει σωτηρία όταν υπάρχει κόσμος που χειροκροτεί και φωνάζει για το pizza-boy.

----------


## patch

xaxaxa

http://www.neadimokratia.gr   is down

οι anonymous έχουν ρίξει πολύ δουλειά αυτές τις μέρες, η βουλή εχθές δέχτηκε από της μεγαλύτερες κυβερνοεπιθέσεις από τι είπαν

----------


## linman

* Πρέσινγκ για λύση με "ανοιχτή" ΕΡΤ*
Συνεχίζονται οι διαβουλεύσεις στη συγκυβέρνηση για τη "χρυσή τομή" για την κρατική τηλεόραση εν όψει της συνάντησης της Δευτέρας. Κανείς εκ των εταίρων δεν θέλει εκλογές. Μπαράζ αντιδράσεων εντός και εκτός για το "λουκέτο".

Καυτό το σαββατοκύριακο για την συγκυβέρνηση, με τις προσπάθειες για άρση του αδιεξόδου στο ζήτημα της κρατικής τηλεόρασης να συνεχίζονται, εν όψει της κρίσιμης συνάντησης των τριών εταίρων, αλλά και της απόφασης του ΣτΕ για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## nmavro73

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από wnet
> 
> 
> /συνομοσιολογικό_ mode_on
> 
> 
> Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε για να εξαφανιστούν πιο εύκολα αρχεία της που δε θα πρέπει ποτέ να δουν το φως του ήλιου, ώστε κάποιοι άλλοι να μπορούν να κάνουν την προπαγάνδα τους χωρίς πρόβλημα, ώστε να μη θίχτουν ονόματα και οικογένειες κ.λπ. κ.λπ. ...
> 
> /συνομοσιολογικό_ mode_off
> ...


Μακάρι. Γιατι αν χαθεί θα δούμε στο μέλλον περίεργες εκδόσεις ιστορικών γεγονότων

----------


## psyxakias

Θέλω και εγώ αυτό που πίνει ο Σαμαράς, δε γίνεται είναι στάνταρ κάτι καλό!  :Respekt:   :ROFL:

----------


## linman

Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του «GR» μίλησε απόψε ο γνωστός μουσικός Λαυρέντης Μαχαιρίτσας, ο οποίος βρέθηκε στο Ραδιομέγαρο της ΕΡΤ, προκειμένου να εκφράσει τη συμπαράστασή του στους εργαζόμενους.

Σχολιάζοντας τις εξελίξεις στην ΕΡΤ, ο καλλιτέχνης κατήγγειλε την ξαφνική απόφαση της κυβέρνησης λέγοντας με καυστικό ύφος: «Με πόσες λέξεις θέλετε να τη σχολιάσω; Φασισμός επί τρία».

----------


## Artemius

> εγώ εδώ *στο δικό μας το γκάλοπ* ψήφισα το 4
> 
> "Δε συμφωνώ ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να κλείσει, έπρεπε να ενισχυθεί σε προσωπικό και πόρους"
> 
> 
> *μπας και με προσλάβουν και εμένα να φτιαχτώ*.







"Mε συγχωρειτε,αυτη η μασκα ειναι δικη σας?"


προσπαθει,προσπαθει,προσπαθει,

ο φασιστας να κρυφτει,

και αποψεις να ακουσει,και να συνομιλησει,

αλλα στο τελος δεν μπορει,εχει λυγισει,

επιχειρηματα αλλα δεν μπορει να αντικρουσει και να προσκομισει,

γι αυτο και καταφευγει σε αυτο που ξερει καλα,

το μεσον που τον φιλοξενει και την αποψη των αλλων να υβρισει...


υ.γ. : κατα τα λεγομενα του κυριου που παρεθεσα,οποιος εφτιαξε το γκαλοπ και ταυτοχρονα εβαλε την επιλογη Νο. 4,ειναι καποιος που θελει να βολευτει. το ιδιο και οσοι επελεξαν αυτην την αποψη. ερμηνεια αλλη δε χωρει.

υ.γ. 2 : οχι πως εχει σχεση αλλα προσωπικα επελεξα την αποψη/απαντηση Νο.3 . τι χαζος που ειμαι. με το Νο. 4 "θα ειχα φτιαχτει" ...

υ.γ. 3 : επι την ευκαιρια θυμηθηκα οτι εχω πολυ καιρο να δω και την φοβερη αυτη ταινια απο την οποια ειναι παρμενη το στιγμιοτυπο. καποτε μαλιστα θυμαμαι να την εχω δει και στην ΕΤ3 ...

----------


## konig

ο σαμαρας πριν απο καθε ομιλια πρεπε να ρουφαει πολυ καλαματιανο δεν παιζει να εξηγησει καποιος ολα αυτα που λεει

----------


## nostra_fora

η "προεδραρα" μας στηριζει,ετσι;οχι αστεια....

----------


## emeliss

Ο Αντωνάκης κάνει την δουλειά του. Πρέπει να κάνουμε και μεις την δικιά μας. Επιτέλους στην ΕΡΤ την κάνουν καλά, πολύ καλά αν και δωρεάν.

----------


## linman

*Ανοίξτε τώρα την ΕΡΤ" λέει ο γενικός διευθυντής του BBC*
Να ανοίξει άμεσα την ΕΡΤ καλεί την κυβέρνηση ο γενικός διευθυντής του BBC, Τόνι Χολ, χαρακτηρίζοντας το κλείσιμό της ως «αντιδημοκρατικό και αντιεπαγγελματικό»...

----------


## patch

η σαλαγκούδη πότε θα βγει, γιατί την φιμώνουν ; δεν ήταν εργαζόμενη στην ερτ ;

----------


## lou.nick

> "Mε συγχωρειτε,αυτη η μασκα ειναι δικη σας?"
> 
> 
> προσπαθει,προσπαθει,προσπαθει,
> 
> ο φασιστας να κρυφτει,
> 
> και αποψεις να ακουσει,και να συνομιλησει,
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή εγώ που το διάλεξα χωρίς να το ξέρω θα με φτιάξουν; Πότε να κλείσω εισητήρια για τον επαναπατρισμό; Στην ΕΤ3 θέλω να ξέρετε. Πάλι καλά που τον έκανες quote γιατί τον έχω αποκλεισμένο και θα έχανα την ευκαιρία. Δόξα τω θεώ.

----------


## patch

και επιτέλους δώστε πίσω την μπηλιω !

----------


## lou.nick

> η σαλαγκούδη πότε θα βγει, γιατί την φιμώνουν ; δεν ήταν εργαζόμενη στην ερτ ;



*Spoiler:*

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> αυτό που δε μας εξηγεί το άρθρο είναι πως ήταν βολεμένοι οι εργαζόμενοι υπό τη δαμόκλεια σπάθη της εκάστοτε κυβερνητικής ηγεσίας της ΕΡΤ
> δε θεωρώ πως βολευόταν οι εργαζόμενοι(δημοσιογράφοι-τεχνικοί-βοηθητικοί) με αυτή την κατάσταση, ούτε πιστεύω πως ήταν βολικό για τους παρουσιαστές να κάνουν τους λαλάκες. απόδειξη κι η κόντρα Στάη - Λιάτσου για το θέμα της ΝΔκρατική εφημερίδας Παρασκήνιο
> απλά συμβιβάζονταν για να μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους
> 
> η απόψη που πιστεύω πως έχει μεγάλη αποδοχή, είναι πως η ΕΡΤ τώρα άνοιξε πραγματικά και τώρα μιλάνε έξω από τα δόντια οι δημοσιογράφοι.
> *ελεύθερος άλλωστε είναι αυτός που δεν έχει να χάσει τίποτα*


Α γεια σου για το τονισμένο.

Για αυτό άλλωστε ο μόνος νεοδημοκράτης πολιτικος που κρέμασε επίσημα τον Σαμαρά είναι.... ευρωβουλευτής.

----------


## mpetou

> αυτο που εφτιαξα http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/ δεν αξιζει μια ε;


αυτο ειναι bug στο software υπαρχει endless loop :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Εμενα παντως μου κανει σοβαρη εντυπωση που ειδα νεους τοσο φανατικους με τη νεα δημοκρατια στην ονεδ ...
Αυτοι τωρα περιμενουνε διορισμο ? γιατι για πρωτοποριακους και με επιχειριματικο μυαλο δεν τους βλεπω.
Βασικα κανενας που εχει επιχειρηματικοτητα δεν ασχολειτε με κοματικες συγκεντρωσεις μονο κατι παρασιτικοι πανε και κανουνε τους κλακαδορους και γρυλιζουνε...
αυτο πιστευω για ολους ανεξαρτητως παραταξης

----------


## nostra_fora

Ενταξει παιδια,νομιζω ειναι φανερο που παει η δουλεια.
Λιγα ακομα ναζακια απο τα εταιρικα δεκανικια,και μετα δικαιωση για ολους.Για τον Αντωνη που περασε αυτην την μεταρυθμιση τομη και για τους αλλους που "κρατησαν την ΕΡΤ ανοικτη" (πλην κατι μερες).
Τι κι αν μας εκραξαν ολες οι φυλες της γης και του διαστηματος;Δεν μασαμε.Εδω ολοκληρη πιτσαρια ειχαμε απογειωσει.

----------


## thiseas.GP

παγωμένους τους βλέπω στο live μετά την ομιλια του Αντωνάκη στην ΟΝΝΕΔ

είπαν οτι συμπεριφέρεται σαν να θέλει να προκαλέσει εκλογες εδώ και τώρα

----------


## fsmpoing

> Αναμετάδοση της ΕΤ3
> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/...70f3c491d0fa4c


εδω:  http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/  ...(παρακατω που λεει Τώρα η pitsaria-pou-eskise και στη Θεσσαλονίκη) δειχνει διαφορετικα πλανα
edit 
βιντεο ειναι...



> αυτο ειναι bug στο software υπαρχει endless loop


 :Razz:  που το βρηκες τοσα ποστ πισω ...εγω τωρα σε ειδα :Smile:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Ορθή επανάληψη: Παράνομη κρίθηκε η απεργία της ΠΟΕΣΥ - Συνεχίζουν οι Ενώσεις
> 
> Παράνομη έκρινε το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο της Αθήνας την απεργία της ΠΟΕΣΥ. Ωστόσο, όπως είπε μιλώντας στη ΝΕΤ, το μέλος του δ.σ. της Ομοσπονδίας Κατερίνης Γιώργος, η απεργία συνεχίζεται με την κάλυψη των Ενώσεων.
> 
> «Τέλος» στην απεργία της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Ενώσεων Συντακτών (ΠΟΕΣΥ) βάζει το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο της Αθήνας που με απόφασή του έκρινε πως είναι παράνομη.
> 
> Το δικαστήριο έκρινε πως οι 24ωρες επαναλαμβανόμενες απεργίες που κηρύχτηκαν από τις 13 Ιουνίου είναι παράνομες.
> 
> Το δικαστήριο απέρριψε τους ισχυρισμούς των εναγομένων, κηρύσσοντας την απόφαση προσωρινά εκτελεστή.
> ...



ακούω σχόλια

----------


## linman

*"Κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία"* - Ένας άνθρωπος της ΕΡΤ γράφει
Ο Παντελής Σαββίδης δημοσιογράφος μ΄ όλη τη σημασία της λέξης ,δημιουργός και παρουσιαστής της εξαιρετικής εκπομπής της ΕΤ 3 Ανιχνεύσεις, έγραψε ένα κείμενο στην ιστοσελίδα της εκπομπής. 
Η πάντα ψύχραιμη φωνή του νομίζουμε ότι αξίζει να ακουστεί Ο τίτλος προδικάζει την προσπάθειά μου να δικαιολογήσω το φόβο μου ότι ο τρόπος που ασκείται σήμερα η εξουσία οδηγεί νομοτελειακά, αν δεν έχει οδηγήσει ήδη, σε μια κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία.

----------


## konig

> ακούω σχόλια


Παρανομη αλλα οχι καταχρηστικη..
κοινως τυπικα λεμε οτι ηταν αλλα συνεχιστε τους ειπαν..

----------


## cca

Μετά από αυτά που είπε ο Σαμαράς, είτε θέλει να πάει σε εκλογές (χλωμό) είτε θέλει να γελοιοποιήσει και εξαφανίσει τους άλλους δύο. Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ προς το παρόν πως θα βγούν όλοι κερδισμένοι από αυτό τι φιάσκο, ακόμα κι αν τελικά ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## ifaigios

Ο Σαμαράς δε λέγανε ότι έχει κρυφά γκάλοπ που τον βγάζουνε πρώτο και αυτοδύναμο, και δείχνουν ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πολιτών συμφωνεί με το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ;

My ass Αντώνη.

----------


## linman

Η Ελληνική Ακαδημία Κινηματογράφου για την ΕΡΤ

 ΤΟ  ΜΕΣΟΝ ΩΣ  ΖΟΦΕΡΟ  ΜΗΝΥΜΑ
Είναι τρεις μέρες τώρα που η χώρα συνεχίζει να ζει χωρίς δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο και τηλεόραση, χωρίς αυτό το δημόσιο αγαθό που αποτελεί συνταγματικό δικαίωμα του κάθε Έλληνα πολίτη.
Η σκέψη μας είναι στους εργαζόμενους και στις οικογένειες που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους.  Η σκέψη μας είναι στους ενεργούς κινηματογραφιστές και σε όλους τους καλλιτέχνες και δημιουργούς που βρίσκονται κυριολεκτικά «στον αέρα», καθώς η ΕΡΤ είναι το μοναδικό κανάλι που υποστηρίζει εμπράκτως τον σύγχρονο πολιτισμό αυτής της χώρας. Η σκέψη μας είναι στον κάθε έλληνα πολίτη ο οποίος στερείται από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, μια από τις βασικές προϋποθέσεις ενός δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος:  το δικαίωμα στην δημόσια ενημέρωση και στον πολιτισμό της χώρας.
Πέρα από την πολιτική πλευρά της απόφασης (αν είναι ορθή ως προς το περιεχόμενο της), για την οποία υπάρχουν πλευρές με διαφορετικά επιχειρήματα (τα οποία ακούμε με ενδιαφέρον και μπορούμε να συμβάλλουμε με τις απόψεις μας, αν κληθούμε),  υπάρχει κυρίως η πολιτειακή πλευρά και εκεί έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια εκτροπή των βασικών δημοκρατικών αρχών. Στοιχειώδης λογική αρκεί για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι εξυγίανση της ΕΡΤ δεν συνιστά έκτακτη περίπτωση εξαιρετικώς επείγουσας και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης.
Οι πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου δεν υπάρχουν για να λύνουμε τα ζητήματα νύχτα και με το μαχαίρι.
Και κυρίως ο σκοπός ΔΕΝ αγιάζει τα μέσα.
Η κυβέρνηση διάλεξε έναν τρόπο δράσης και ο τρόπος που επέλεξε αναπόφευκτα επηρεάζει το περιεχόμενο και μας προετοιμάζει για ένα ζοφερό μέλλον.
Η ΕΑΚ καταδικάζει αυτή την πρακτική, απαιτεί την άμεση επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ και ενημερώνει ότι θα αντισταθεί με κάθε τρόπο σε κάθε μορφής φίμωσης της ενημέρωσης και του ζωντανού και ενεργού πολιτισμού της χώρας.

Το ΔΣ της ΕΑΚ
http://kemes.wordpress.com/2013/06/1...6%CE%BF%CF%85/

----------


## Ashdalande

> Κατι τετοιο πιστευω και εγω οτι θα στοχευουν. Οταν εκανε την κινηση ο Σαμαρας, την βρηκα εξαιρετικα ευφυη καθως οχι απλως εξουδετερωνε τους αλλους δυο, αλλα τους απομυζουσε πληρως και τους πεταγε και σαν στιμενες λεμονοκουπες στην ακρη. Ειτε αυτο δηλαδη ειτε θα τους περναγε λαιμαρια και θα το εκανε σιγα σιγα. 
> Ομως ετσι οπως εξελιχτηκε η κατασταση, που ουσιαστικα καθοριστηκε αποκλειστικα απο τον δικο του χειρισμο, απο εκει οπου ολα τα ενδεχομενα ηταν στον "win-win-win-win", ξεσηκωσε τους εξω οι οποιοι μολις καταλαβαν τι πηγε και εκανε τους σηκωθηκαν τα μαλλιοκεφαλα τους και οχι μονον, τον ξεπερασε η δυναμη και οι δυνατοτητες της τεχνολογιας, η δυναμη της ιδιας της ΕΡΤ  και των εξαιρετικων οπως αποδειχτηκε διεθνων σχεσεων τους, εφερε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΚΚΕ εστω και προσωρινα κοντα, πολυ κοντα ομως, ξενισε και στεναχωρησε τους κεντροδεξιους και εκεινους που ο μπουλης παλια ειχε βαφτισει ως μεσαιο χωρο και βρεθηκε, καταφερε να γυρισει πληρως η ολη φαση και να τη στρεψει εναντιον του βαζοντας τον κυριολεκτικα στη γωνια.
> 
> Ακομα ακομα κι αν το ολο θεμα δεν ηταν παρα ενας τεραστιος αντιπερισπασμος για να ξεχαστει η ιστορια της ΔΕΠΑ, καταφερε αυτος που τοσοι και τοσοι περιμενουν να τους σωσει, να την σωρευσει πανω στην πρωτη. Και εχουμε μπροστα μας την αναμονη της τροικας για τον ΦΠΑ στην εστιαση που παιζεται ακομα, τους πλειστηριασμους της πρωτης κατοικιας, τα κακα αποτελεσματα ηδη του πρωτου τριμηνου, τις εκθεσεις του ΔΝΤ, την αναμονη για την πορεια του τουρισμου και ενα σωρο αλλα, απο εκεινα που υποτιθεται εκλεγηκαν και σχηματισαν κυβερνηση για να τακτοποιησουν.
> 
> Το προβλημα ομως ειναι δυστηχως για αυτους ασπρο-μαυρο. Ενας πρεπει να χασει για να κερδισει ο αλλος. Αν ο ενας κερδισει ο αλλος οπωσδηποτε θα χασει. Οποιαδηποτε συμβιβαστικη ταχα διεξοδος, απλα θα σκασει στο αμεσως επομενο διαστημα αφου αυτος που θα εχει υποχωρησει, ξεφτιλιστει στο μεσοδιαστημα.


Προσυπογραφω.
Τα ιδια ακριβως σκεφτομαι και γω...

----------


## MNP-10

"Στην ερώτηση αν τα πράγματα στη χώρα πηγαίνουν σε σωστή η λάθος κατεύθυνση το 75% απαντά σε λάθος κατεύθυνση και μόλις *το 13% απαντά σε σωστή*."  :ROFL:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για ομιλία Σαμαρά σε ΟΝΝΕΔ: Σε επιθετική απόγνωση ο Πρωθυπουργός.Η κοινωνία όλη εναντίον του και αυτή θα δώσει τη λύση.

----------


## linman

Κλείστε την, κύριε. Κανείς δεν θα αντιδράσει. Θα διοχετεύσετε και την είδηση ότι ο καταναλωτής γλιτώνει 50 ευρώ το χρόνο και όλοι θα είναι ευτυχισμένοι. Την καταστροφή κανείς δεν θα την ιστορήσει.

Κύριε, Η ΕΡΤ δεν σας ανήκει. Όσους διορισμούς και να κάνετε εσείς και οι συνεταίροι σας. Ανήκει στον ελληνικό λαό. Είναι περιουσία του. Και την λεηλατείτε. Ο ίσκιος όλων σας είναι πολύ μικρότερος από το έγκλημα που κάνετε. Ακρωτηριάζετε την Ελλάδα. 

http://www.inepirus.gr/23046-%CF%83%...B1%CF%81%CE%B1

----------


## emeliss

> Ο Σαμαράς δε λέγανε ότι έχει κρυφά γκάλοπ που τον βγάζουνε πρώτο και αυτοδύναμο, και δείχνουν ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πολιτών συμφωνεί με το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ;
> 
> My ass Αντώνη.


Ξεχνάς ότι ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια και ότι η ΧΑ πάει για 14%.

----------


## linman

*Να επαναλειτουργήσει η ΕΡΤ* απαιτούν οι ομογενείς της Αυστραλίας, αντιδρώντας στην απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να βάλει "λουκέτο" στα κρατικά κανάλια

Αντιδράσεις στην ομογένεια της Αυστραλίας προκαλεί η απόφαση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης να κλείσει, έστω και "προσωρινά" την ΕΡΤ.

Αυτό προκύπτει από τις ανακοινώσεις των μαζικότερων φορέων της ομογένειας, από τις αντιδράσεις απλών ομογενών αλλά και από τις κινητοποιήσεις που προγραμματίζονται.

Εξάλλου διαδικτυακή δημοσκόπηση της εφημερίδας «Νέος Κόσμος» *δείχνει ότι το 70% των αναγνωστών διαφωνεί* με την κυβερνητική απόφαση.

Στο πλευρό της ομογένειας, αλλά και των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ έχει ταχθεί και η Αυστραλιανή Δημοσιογραφική Ένωση (Media Alliance) που με ανακοίνωσή της καλεί την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να θέσει ξανά σε λειτουργία την ΕΡΤ, χαρακτηρίζει «κοντόφθαλμη» την απόφαση για προσωρινό κλείσιμό της και την χαρακτηρίζει «πλήγμα κατά της δημοκρατίας και του δικαιώματος των πολιτών να ενημερώνονται».

----------


## Ashdalande

Πραγματικα δεν προλαβαινουν να μετρανε χαστουκια, απανωτα και ηχηρα, απο την παγκοσμια κοινοτητα, ομογενεις και μη...
Βεβαια, οπως εκαναν παντα, το παιζουν "τρελα και κορδελα" και εχουν κρυφτει, προσπαθωντας να υποβαθμισουν την πατατα που εκανε ο Σαμαρας.
Ευτυχως, προς το παρον ΔΕΝ τους βγαινει!

----------


## hemlock

Στη ζουγκλα τώρα ο μπουμπουκος υπερασπίσεται την Σαλαγκουδη....χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ifaigios

Επικό πάντως ότι μόνο ο Άδωνις προσπαθεί να βγει να μαζέψει τα ασυμμάζευτα...φαίνεται σαν να τον έχει εγκαταλείψει ακόμα και το κόμμα του.

----------


## emeliss

> Στη ζουγκλα τώρα ο μπουμπουκος υπερασπίσεται την Σαλαγκουδη....χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Η κοπέλα δεν πήγε εκεί για τα χρήματα, για καριέρα ή από ψώνιο. Για βουλευτίνα πάει και η θητεία στην ΕΡΤ βοηθάει πολύ. Πάρα πολύ. Ο μπουμπούκος υπερασπίζεται το μέλλον του κόμματος.

----------


## fsmpoing

Off Topic





> αυτο ειναι bug στο software υπαρχει endless loop


και που το βλεπουμε αυτο; 
(αμα με ξαναβρεις μεσα απο το χαμο των μηνυματων), 
...η καποιος που ξερει 

...Ειναι το πρωτο μου: blog...

----------


## linman

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ

----------


## raspoutiv

> *"Κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία"* - Ένας άνθρωπος της ΕΡΤ γράφει
> Ο Παντελής Σαββίδης δημοσιογράφος μ΄ όλη τη σημασία της λέξης ,δημιουργός και παρουσιαστής της εξαιρετικής εκπομπής της ΕΤ 3 Ανιχνεύσεις, έγραψε ένα κείμενο στην ιστοσελίδα της εκπομπής. 
> Η πάντα ψύχραιμη φωνή του νομίζουμε ότι αξίζει να ακουστεί Ο τίτλος προδικάζει την προσπάθειά μου να δικαιολογήσω το φόβο μου ότι ο τρόπος που ασκείται σήμερα η εξουσία οδηγεί νομοτελειακά, αν δεν έχει οδηγήσει ήδη, σε μια κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία.


τι να μας πει ο Παντελής Σαββίδης; εκπομπή στο περιθώριο της τηλεθέασης έχει και τον πληρώνει ο ελληνικός λαός που υποφέρει από τις μνημονιακές πολιτικές
αν έκανε καμια εκπομπή τύπου "BRAVO" ή "Ο Ορός της Αλήθειας" θα μπορούσε να αναφερθεί κατά του Κεδίκογλου

----------


## psyxakias

Φοβερό το νέο πρόγραμμα.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## alekan

> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ


Πολύ καλό!

----------


## pgge3

Ρε παιδιά τα κατάφεραν το κατέβασαν το nerit.gr τελικά? Εδώ (Γερμανία) δεν μου το βγάζει. Βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος ότι δεν βρέθηκε ο διακομιστής. Και στο http://www.gr το όνομα χώρου το έχει σε "Εκκρεμή δήλωση για το όνομα".

----------


## patch

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125065
> 
> 
> "Mε συγχωρειτε,αυτη η μασκα ειναι δικη σας?"
> 
> 
> προσπαθει,προσπαθει,προσπαθει,
> 
> ο φασιστας να κρυφτει,
> ...


bump γιατί μου άρεσε  :Respekt:

----------


## ifaigios

> Ρε παιδιά τα κατάφεραν το κατέβασαν το nerit.gr τελικά? Εδώ (Γερμανία) δεν μου το βγάζει. Βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος ότι δεν βρέθηκε ο διακομιστής. Και στο http://www.gr το όνομα χώρου το έχει σε "Εκκρεμή δήλωση για το όνομα".


Άλλαξε τους DNS σου. Το nerit.gr είναι up.

----------


## pts

Μετά από όσα έχω διαβάσει τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχω καταλήξει πως η αναδιάρθρωση της ΕΡΤ προκειμένου να μην θιγεί η δημοκρατία και οι απόψεις των "προοδευτικών" δυνάμεων του τόπου θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι:

2013-2016: Αναμονή να λήξουν τα domain names της ΕΡΤ.
2017-2025: Αξιολόγηση προσωπικού με την χρήση του μοντέλου Χελωνοκράτης του Μανιτάκη.
2026: Έναρξη απολύσεων υπεράριθμων υπαλλήλων. Θα απολύονται 3 τον χρόνο και μετά από την διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος ώστε να μην θιγούν τα δημοκρατικά τους δικαιώματα. Για τους απολυμένους πέραν της αποζημίωσης θα υπάρχουν 2 χρόνια στα οποία θα εργάζονται σε καθεστώς διαθεσιμότητας με το 75% του μισθού και θα παραχωρείται σύνταξη για αυτούς την οικογένεια τους και τους φίλους τους. Υπολογίζω να τελειώσει κάπου στο 2075.

Όπως ακριβώς γίνονται και οι απολύσεις στον ΙΤ. Μετά θα ακολουθήσει και η αναδιάρθρωση του υπόλοιπου ΔΤ όπου ακολουθώντας το ίδιο μοντέλο θα ολοκληρωθεί το 3125. Είμαι τόσο ευτυχισμένος που τα τρισέγγονα μου θα ζήσουν έναν ΔΤ χωρίς σπατάλες και διαφθορά.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Ρε παιδιά τα κατάφεραν το κατέβασαν το nerit.gr τελικά? Εδώ (Γερμανία) δεν μου το βγάζει. Βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος ότι δεν βρέθηκε ο διακομιστής. Και στο http://www.gr το όνομα χώρου το έχει σε "Εκκρεμή δήλωση για το όνομα".


http://troktiko.eu/2013/06/to-nerit-...-to-diadiktyo/

----------


## mpetou

*EETT ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΚΛΕΨΕΣ ΤΟ DOMAIN ???
*
Τι εγινε εεττ σηκωσε το τηλεφωνο η κυβερνηση και κατεβασες παρανομα το domain ?
Μπορει το adslgr που μιλαει την εεττ να ρωτησει και να αναρτησει την απαντηση για το θεμα της κλοπης του domain την εεττ ? 
Αν το ειχα εγω το domain θα τους εβαζα φυλακη δικαστικα γιατι ειναι* ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ Η ΕΕΤΤ*
Μιλαμε για σαπια υπηρεσια που κλεβει συστηματικα domains ετσιθελικα




```
$ dig nerit.gr NS

; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-rpz2+rl005.12-P1 <<>> nerit.gr NS
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 35450
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;nerit.gr.                      IN      NS

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
gr.                     576     IN      SOA     grdns.ics.forth.gr. hmaster-info.ics.forth.gr. 1306141895 3600 180 2592000 1800
```

----------


## pgge3

> Άλλαξε τους DNS σου. Το nerit.gr είναι up.


Τους άλλαξα. Εβαλα αυτούς της Google όπως και τους OpenDNS αλλά το ίδιο. Εκανα flushdns μέσα από το command prompt αλλά το ιδιο. Και σε διαφορα sites που ελέγχουν αν είναι κάτω το site το έχουν ως κάτω.

Δεν κάνει πάντως πουθενά resolve αυτήν την στιγμή: http://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/nerit.gr

----------


## 29gk

> Μετά από όσα έχω διαβάσει τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχω καταλήξει πως η αναδιάρθρωση της ΕΡΤ προκειμένου να μην θιγεί η δημοκρατία και οι απόψεις των "προοδευτικών" δυνάμεων του τόπου θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι:
> 
> 2013-2016: Αναμονή να λήξουν τα domain names της ΕΡΤ.
> 2017-2025: Αξιολόγηση προσωπικού με την χρήση του μοντέλου Χελωνοκράτης του Μανιτάκη.
> 2026: Έναρξη απολύσεων υπεράριθμων υπαλλήλων. Θα απολύονται 3 τον χρόνο και μετά από την διεξαγωγή δημοψηφίσματος ώστε να μην θιγούν τα δημοκρατικά τους δικαιώματα. Για τους απολυμένους πέραν της αποζημίωσης θα υπάρχουν 2 χρόνια στα οποία θα εργάζονται σε καθεστώς διαθεσιμότητας με το 75% του μισθού και θα παραχωρείται σύνταξη για αυτούς την οικογένεια τους και τους φίλους τους. Υπολογίζω να τελειώσει κάπου στο 2075.
> 
> Όπως ακριβώς γίνονται και οι απολύσεις στον ΙΤ. Μετά θα ακολουθήσει και η αναδιάρθρωση του υπόλοιπου ΔΤ όπου ακολουθώντας το ίδιο μοντέλο θα ολοκληρωθεί το 3125. Είμαι τόσο ευτυχισμένος που τα τρισέγγονα μου θα ζήσουν έναν ΔΤ χωρίς σπατάλες και διαφθορά.


Θα μου επιτρεψεις να προσθεσω στο χρονολογιο, πρωτα απο ολα :

2013 Ιουνιος: 
- Να μην διαπραχτει συνταγματικη εκτροπη. 
- Να μην ξεφτιλιστει ο πρωθυπουργος. 
- Να μην διασυρθει η χωρα.
- Να λειτουργησει επιτελους η Δημοκρατια.
- Να σταματησει η φαμπρικα των νομοθετικων διαταγματων.
- Να οριστει κυβερνητικος καρπαζοεισπρακτορας
- Να γινει μια σοβαρη δημοσκοπηση

----------


## patch

οι παροχοι μάλλον το έκοψαν εδώ είναι up
βάλτε opendns η googledns

----------


## 29gk

> Τους άλλαξα. Εβαλα αυτούς της Google όπως και τους OpenDNS αλλά το ίδιο. Εκανα flushdns μέσα από το command prompt αλλά το ιδιο. Και σε διαφορα sites που ελέγχουν αν είναι κάτω το site το έχουν ως κάτω.
> 
> Δεν κάνει πάντως πουθενά resolve αυτήν την στιγμή: http://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/nerit.gr


Εγω με opendns εξακολουθω και τωρα που γραφω να βλεπω τηλεοραση αψογα. Αφου αλλαξεις dns δοκιμασε και καθαρισμο της μνημης του brownser

----------


## hedgehog

στο μεταξύ είναι η ιδέα μου ή έχει πάρει ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερες απ' ότι θα 'πρεπε διαστάσεις και το θέμα digea - 902????

ok, έστω πως ο 902 "παρανομεί"... 

η digea έχει και τον ρόλο του "ελεγκτή" του περιεχομένου;;;;

έστω πως τον ελεγκτή τον έκανε η όποια ΕΕΤΤ... γιατί απευθύνθηκε στην digea και όχι στον 902;;; και από που κι ως που η digea ακούμπησε το σχετικό κουμπάκι;;;;

----------


## mpetou

καλα μην διαβαζω οτινανε *η ΕΕΤΤ ΤΟ ΕΚΛΕΨΕ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ*
δειτε το dig ποιο πανω που εκανα paste
 το domain ειναι σβησμενο απο τους root gr nameservers

----------


## hedgehog

μία που έγραψα το post και μία που επανήλθε στα φυσιολογικά του το πρόγραμμα του 902.... περιμένω πως και πως την επόμενη φορά που θα τολμήσουν να δείξουν πλάνο από την NET....

----------


## patch

έπεσε και εδώ με οτε και opendns  :Mad:

----------


## mpetou

εγω παντως περιμενω απο το adslgr που ειναι σελιδα σχετικη με το internet να θεσει επισημα το θεμα της κλοπης
gr domains απο την ΕΕΤΤ και να βαλει εδω την απαντηση.
Δεν ειναι μονο για τωρα για την κλοπη του nerit.gr ειναι για σειρα αλλων domains που κλαπηκανε με παρανομες διαδικασιες
απο την εεττ

*Ειναι πολυ ποιο σοβαρο το θεμα καθως αφορα την ελευθερια του internet* 

Δεν μπορει να παιρνει τηλεφωνο ο Χ κυβερνητικος στην ΕΕΤΤ και να κλεβει ετσιθελικα domains

----------


## christakoss

Πεσμένο το nerit.Δοκίμασα google,open,εδέτ και wind dns.

Yπάρχει κάποιος που μπαίνει ακόμα;

----------


## konig

> στο μεταξύ είναι η ιδέα μου ή έχει πάρει ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερες απ' ότι θα 'πρεπε διαστάσεις και το θέμα digea - 902????
> 
> ok, έστω πως ο 902 "παρανομεί"... 
> 
> η digea έχει και τον ρόλο του "ελεγκτή" του περιεχομένου;;;;
> 
> έστω πως τον ελεγκτή τον έκανε η όποια ΕΕΤΤ... γιατί απευθύνθηκε στην digea και όχι στον 902;;; και από που κι ως που η digea ακούμπησε το σχετικό κουμπάκι;;;;


για την ελλαδα μιλαμε ειναι δυνατον μια digea να μην εχει κομματοσκυλα μεσα?

----------


## mpetou

μην λεμε τα ιδια εχει γινει κλοπη του domain με παρανομο τροπο απο την ΕΕΤΤ
αδικα προσπαθειτε ειναι σβησμενο απο τους gr root nameservers

----------


## 29gk

> Πεσμένο το nerit.Δοκίμασα google,open,εδέτ και wind dns.
> 
> Yπάρχει κάποιος που μπαίνει ακόμα;


Με HOL + OpenDNS δουλευει αψογα.

----------


## christakoss

Φίλη με cyta μπαίνει κανονικά.
Wind + opendns/google=fail.
Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει;

----------


## mpetou

> Με HOL + OpenDNS δουλευει αψογα.


ειναι cached ακομα γι αυτο ...

ΤΟ DOMAIN ΚΛΑΠΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ EETT ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ!!!

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ 
κοροιδευουμε την τουρκια αλλα ειμαστε πολυ χειροτεροι ουτε στο piratebay δεν κλεψανε το domain

----------


## emeliss

> για την ελλαδα μιλαμε ειναι δυνατον μια digea να μην εχει κομματοσκυλα μεσα?


Κανένα κομματόσκυλο. Την δουλειά τους κάνουν και την κάνουν καλά. Ο καπιταλισμός φιλάει το χέρι που το ταΐζει.

----------


## MNP-10

> στο μεταξύ είναι η ιδέα μου ή έχει πάρει ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερες απ' ότι θα 'πρεπε διαστάσεις και το θέμα digea - 902????
> 
> ok, έστω πως ο 902 "παρανομεί"... 
> 
> η digea έχει και τον ρόλο του "ελεγκτή" του περιεχομένου;;;;
> 
> έστω πως τον ελεγκτή τον έκανε η όποια ΕΕΤΤ... γιατί απευθύνθηκε στην digea και όχι στον 902;;; και από που κι ως που η digea ακούμπησε το σχετικό κουμπάκι;;;;


Αυτο ειναι το million dollar question. Τελικα η ψηφιακη εποχη ειναι η εποχη οπου το περιεχομενο περναει απο ενα κεντρο το οποιο και καθοριζει αν θα βλεπουμε μαυρο ή οχι. Η (καθε) digea που θα ελεγχει τη ψηφιακη εκπομπη, ουσιαστικα μπορει να φιλτραρει ολο το περιεχομενο - και πλεον εχουν απτα δειγματα οπου αυτο γινεται, οπως στη περιπτωση του 902.

----------


## konig

> Κανένα κομματόσκυλο. Την δουλειά τους κάνουν και την κάνουν καλά. Ο καπιταλισμός φυλάει το χέρι που το ταΐζει.


η δουλεια τους δεν ειναι να κοψουν κανενα σημα εφοσον το 902 παρανομησε αυτος ειναι και ο παροχος οχι η digea αλλα οκ εδω εχουν σε καθε ΚΕ αστυνομικες δυναμεις (μεχρι και στον οτε ακουσα οτι εχουν αστυνομικους για να μην "σηκωσουν" τις οπτικες

----------


## 29gk

> ειναι cached ακομα γι αυτο ...
> 
> ΤΟ DOMAIN ΚΛΑΠΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ EETT ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ!!!
> 
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ 
> κοροιδευουμε την τουρκια αλλα ειμαστε πολυ χειροτεροι ουτε στο piratebay δεν κλεψανε το domain


Eχεις δικηο. Σε αλλο pc στο ιδιο ομως δικτυο δεν ανοιγει. Σε αυτο που βλεπω εχω κανονικα ομως την αναμεταδοση αλλα δεν θα αποτολμησω refresh.

Για να πω την αληθεια, προσωπικα αυτη τη στιγμη με ενδιαφερει η αναμεταδοση του προγραμματος της ΕΡΤ και οχι το δικηο ή το αδικο του blog.

----------


## zillion

> για την ελλαδα μιλαμε ειναι δυνατον μια digea να μην εχει κομματοσκυλα μεσα?


Η Digea - Ψηφιακός Πάροχος Α.Ε. είναι η εταιρία που έχει συσταθεί από τα ιδιωτικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας ALPHA, ALTER, ANT1, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV, MEGA, ΣΚΑΪ και STAR.

http://www.digea.gr/digea/gr/%CE%97-...86%CE%AF%CE%BB

----------


## mpetou

> Eχεις δικηο. Σε αλλο pc στο ιδιο ομως δικτυο δεν ανοιγει. Σε αυτο που βλεπω εχω κανονικα ομως την αναμεταδοση αλλα δεν θα αποτολμησω refresh.
> 
> Για να πω την αληθεια, προσωπικα αυτη τη στιγμη με ενδιαφερει η αναμεταδοση του προγραμματος της ΕΡΤ και οχι το δικηο ή το αδικο του blog.


δεν ειναι το δικιο η το αδικο το blog ειναι θεμα αρχης ειναι θεμα δημοκρατιας και θεμα τηρησης των νομων απο το ιδιο το κρατος


Επισης ξανακοψανε την ερτ στην κρητη

----------


## emeliss

Δεν χρειάζονται αστυνομικοί. Απλά νόμιμες (οι ίδιοι νομοθετούν) αποφάσεις από κάποιους, μεταφορά των αποφάσεων αυτών στις απαραίτητες ΑΕ, εντολή αυτών προς τον υπάλληλο των 600€ και "κλικ" του τελευταίου.
Δεν χρειάζεται κομματόσκυλο ή αστυνομικός. Μόνο μια αλοιφή για τα δακτυλάκια του παιδιού στην κονσόλα της digea.

----------


## linman

Και οι ιδιοι τα λένε..
ΝΔ-Πουπάκης: «*Αντισυνταγματική πράξη* ι αιφνίδιος θάνατος της ΕΡΤ»

Σαφείς αποστάσεις από την απόφαση του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου για τον «αιφνίδιο θάνατο» της ΕΡΤ πήρε πριν λίγες ώρες και ο ευρωβουλευτής της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Κώστας Πουπάκης χαρακτηρίζοντας ουσιαστικά την πράξη αυτή ως αντισυνταγματική. 

ΥΓ1 το νεριτ δεν δουλευει δημοκρατια φουλ
ΥΓ2. Ο σιμος <<επιασε>> δουλειά σε άλλο νήμα ?

----------


## washcloud

> αυτό που βλέπουμε τώρα σαν ΕΡΤ είναι απλά η διαμαρτυρία δεν είναι το κανονικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ αρα στην ουσία ΕΡΤ δεν βλέπουμεπου είναι το Μένουμε Ελλάδα να δω που αξίζει να πάω διακοπές;;


Δεν το χρειάζεσαι. Μακρόνησος είναι η ιδανική επιλογή για 'σένα. Ήσυχο καλακαίρι, με μπόλικο χρόνο για διαβάσματα και σκέψεις τις νύχτες.






> Υπαρχει και ενα αλλο ελειμμα παιδειας. Αυτο που υποδηλωνεται απο την αποδειξη της παντελους αγνοιας του τροπου λειτουργιας του δημοκρατικου πολιτευματος. Ετσι λοιπον, καποιος ενοχλειται οταν δεν αντιλαμβανεται για προιο λογο γινεται η ολη συζητηση. Ισως επειδη βαριεται να ασχοληθει, ισως επειδη εχει δεχθει τεραστιες δοσεις προπαγανδας, ισως επειδη φορα παρωπιδες ή και χρωματιστα γυαλια.Για ολα αυτα μια ειναι η λυση. Να ψαξει να δει εαν δικαιουνταν η κυβερνηση, λαθος ενα μειοψηφον κομμα της κυβερνησης, να κλεισει με τον τροπο μαλιστα που εκλεισε, την περιουσια του ελληνικου λαου χωρις καμια απολυτως συζητηση ή συγκαταθεση απο οποιονδηποτε αλλον περα της Χρυσης αυγης. Η οποια και ειναι γνωστο οτι δεν της αρεσει να ακουγεται η λέξη χουντα. Διαφωνει ως προς την ορολογια. την ονομαζει επανασταση ή επιστημονικα γυψο.


 Δεν είναι θέμα προπαγάνδας. Οι όσοι έχουν υποστεί χέβι προπαγάνδα, απλώς δεν γνωρίζουν και ακολουθούν έχοντας απορίες και προβληματισμούς. Αυτός που (εξακολούθως) δεν αντιλαμβάνεται, μετά που του έχουν εξηγήσει επιχειρηματολογώντας αναλυτικά, δεν λέγεται προπαγανδισμένος, αλλά κάπως αλλιώς, και περιμένει να δει τανκς στους δρόμους για να πειστεί ότι οι Γερμανοί δεν κάνουν πόλεμο αλλά έρωτα (στους υπόλοιπους) ή περιμένει στις μέρες του www. να μην ακούει ούτε κιχ για να πειστεί ότι ότι ο ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ορισμός "χούντα" έχει μια χαρά εφαρμογή σήμερα.






> να δεις τώρα που πάλι θα κλαίγεται ο Σαμαράς ότι το κατεστημένο τον χτυπάει από τα ΜΜΕ και οι ΝΔίτες είναι υπό διωγμό


...ήδη από προχθές "κλαιγόταν" κατά το διάγγελμά του, στο οποιό αφού είχε ρίξει λάσπη στην διεφθαρμένη ΕΡΤ αναρωτήθηκε "αν τον παίρνει η τηλεόραση αυτή τη στιγμή, ή οι συντεχνίες έχουν φροντίσει για το αντίθετο" (it's not a quote, αλλά αυτό ήταν το νόημα)...Πόσο τραγικός, καθώς αυτά τα έβλεπα ζωνατανά από την "παρανόμως κατειλημμένη" EΡΤ, από  όπου οι "απολίτιστοι" δημοσιογράφοι της  μετέδιδαν το λογύδριό του......και με την ευκαιρία, καθώς ο Πιτσαράς -μεταξύ των λοιπών αυριανηστικού ύφους- σχολίασε πως "οι εργαζόμενοι τώρα θέλουν διάλογο, ενώ όταν ερχόταν η Μέρκελ, ο Ολάντ, όταν ήμουν στην Κίνα, απεργούσαν" (κουβέντες που πέτυχα να αναμασάει χτες κι ένας αξύριστος και φανερά "ταλαιπωρημένος" Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης από τηλεφώνου προς το στούντιο των "καταληψιών"), θα έλεγα ότι :



(ακολουθεί σεντόνι - Enter @ own risk)



*Spoiler:*




			...δεν νομίζω παρά τα εξής : Κανείς "ξένος δάκτυλος" δεν τον εξώθησε να ακουμπήσει την ΕΡΤ, με αυτόν τον τρόπο (η μηδενική υποστήριξη απ' όλες τις μπάντες από το έξωτερικό, το καταδεικνύει). Ούτε και έκανε καμμιά "βιαστική" κίνηση (άλλωστε υπήρχε το γεγονός της 26ης Μαΐου της διαρροής προς την Real για τους σκοπούς της κυβέρνησης, που επιβεβαιώθηκε), πιστεύω. Κι αν πάρω το γεγονός της ανυπαρξίας κατοχύρωσης του trademark "NERIT", και το ερμηνεύσω υπό συγκεκριμένη οπτική, θα πω ότι φαίνεται πως το σχέδιο ήταν ότι...δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο. Δεν είναι ο Σαμαράς ηλίθιος, ούτε όσοι δορυφορεύουν περί αυτόν, ούτε όσοι του παρέχουν τροχιά. Ο οποιοσδήποτε καταλαβαίνει ότι αν πάει με τέτοιο νταβατζιλίκι να κλείσει κοτζάμ (είναι κι υπεράριθμη που λέγαμε) ΕΡΤ, θα γίνει της Πόπης. Δεν πάει να κλείσει το ΙΓΜΕ, χέρι σε δημοσιογράφους πάει να βάλει. Και δη "αντικυβενρητικούς" (πασοκοσυριζοαριστερούς), όπως επίσης του είχε ξεφύγει στο προαναφερθέν λογύδριο, στην πλειονότητά τους...Είναι δυνατόν να περιμένει βαγιόκλαδα; Όχι. Ούτε μπέταρε στο ότι "ο κόσμος δεν αντιδρά" ή ότι "δεν χωνεύουν τους βολεμένους της ΕΡΤ" (δεν είναι πλειοψηφία οι ηλίθιοι που πιστεύουν ότι οι 2.5, 3, πέντε, ΔΕΚΑ, ΔΕΠΕΝΤΕ ακόμα να ήταν, χιλιάδες, ευθύνονται για το οικονομικό ζόρι που περνάνε οι ίδιοι ή την κατάσταση της χώρας. Κι ούτε οι σταρχιδιστές ή οι ψοφησοκατσικογείτονες τόσοι. Οι περισσότεροι καταλαβαίνουν ότι αρκούσε να απομακρυνθούν πολύ πιο ομαλά οι παρατρεχάμενοι που τσιμπάγανε τα πολλά τα φράγκα στην ΕΡΤ, εν είδει είτε μισθών, είτε προμηθειών, είτε "δουλειών", είτε επιδομάτων. Πόσο μάλλον που τα τελευταία χρόνια πολλοί ξυπνήσανε, από αυτούς που αρχικά είχαν φάει πχ το παραμύθι του "15% έλλειμμα" που μας έφερε το ΔΝΤ και τους "φίλους μας τους Γερμναούς¨να μας "ξελασπώσουν")...

...ο Σαμαράς πάει, όπως το βλέπω, να χτυπήσει με ένα σμπάρο πολλά τρυγόνια. ΔΕΝ είναι ΜΟΝΟ ο "αποπροσανατολισμός από φλέγοντα ζητήματα της επικαιρότητας" (πρακτική πολιτικής τόσο παλιά όσο το αρχαιότερο επάγγελμα, αυτό του βουλευτή δηλαδή - χωρίς όμως να πιστεύω, όπως κάποιος έγραψε εδώ, ότι κάνει πλάτες στον Ερντογάν τον Κωλοφαρδοπρεπή - του οποίου όντως του έκατσε λουκούμι να πάρουν τα διεθνή ΜΜΕ λίγο τους φακούς από πάνω του), 

ΔΕΝ είναι ΜΟΝΟ η ευκαιρία να κάνει ένα μπέντσινγκ για τις Πράξεις Νομοθετικού Αποχωρητηρίου που έπονται (γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο από κάθε έναν με τουλάχιστον οριακό αϊκιού),

 ΔΕΝ είναι ΜΟΝΟ οι 2Κ ΔΥ που έχει δεσμευτεί απέναντι στους τροϊκανούς να σουτάρει εντός Ιούνη και που του βγαίνουν βολικά ως κουκιά, "καίγοντας" την ΕΡΤ (αυτό κι αν είναι γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο),

ΔΕΝ είναι ΜΟΝΟ το ότι αν πετύχει, στέλνει 
α) καλή (δημοσιονομική αρχικά, αλλά τον κόβω ότι αν του βγει θα τον χειροκροτάνε ακόμη και αυτοί που του κουνάγανε το δάχτυλο, μιας και ούτε έναν όρχι δίνουνε όχι για 2Κ οικογένειες, αλλά ούτε για 2Μ) μαρτυρία στους έξω 
β) τρίζει δόντια στους μέσα 
γ) προειδοποίηση σε Αλέξη Βενιζέλη να μαζευτούνε και λίγο 
δ) μήνυμα στον μέσο μπεεεεεοφόρο ότι έχει πρωθυπουργό κι όχι μαλακίες (καθώς πάντα, και ειδικά συγκεκριμένου μορφωτικού/ηθικού/ηλικιακού επιπέδου, το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι του βοσκοφορικού σώματος, του μονίμως εθισμένο σε στοκχολμικοσυνδρομικές συμπεριφορές, συνεγειρόταν από μάτσο/ματσό φιγούρες - οι οποίες έχουν μάλιστα εξαφανιστεί τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες).

Και τα παραπάνω τα κάνει, όχι απλώς γιατί "κοιτάει να εφαρμόσει αυτά που είτε του έχουν πει, είτε έχει δεσμευθεί, είτε απλώς γουστάρει". Τα κάνει για να καθαρίσει εγκαίρως με μία ΕΡΤ "αριστερή", thorn on his side που λένε εκεί που κάποτε έκανε πιτσοντιλίβερι, για να πάει σ' εκλογές, τώρα που προλαβαίνει ακόμα, γιατί με όσα πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν από Φθινόπωρο, με τον κόσμο ήδη εδώ και καιρό στα όρια, και με το παραμύθι των γερμανικών εκλογών που τελειώνει μαζί με τον Σεπτέμβριο και δουν όλοι ότι οι Φρίτσηδες ΔΕΝ πρόκειται "ν' αλλάξουν στάση απέναντι στον Νότο", η δυσαρέσκεια θα κορυφωθεί. 
Κι αν πάει υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες σε εκλογές, θα παίξει πούλος. Και ο Αντώναρος δε νομίζω να κρατιέται 500-τόσα χρόνια στην πολιτική σκηνή για να κάνει πουλοσυλλογή. Άλλο ο τέως του συγκάτοικος, εκείνος φαινόταν ότι ήταν παπαγαλάκι του εαυτού του απ' την αρχή. Δεν είχε τέτοιους σκοπούς, τέτοιες φιλοδοξίες (μια ζωή υπό την ποδιά της μάνας του και υπό τη σκιά του γέρου του αλλά και του γέρου του γέρου -...του..."Γέρου" δηλαδή) ήτανε. 
Θέλει, λοιπόν, φρονώ, ο Αντώναρος, να πάει σ' εκλογές πριν την Γερμανία, και προσπαθεί να φτιάξει το καλύτερο δυνατό περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο θα κινηθεί. Όχι με την έννοια ότι θα στρώσει για να κοιμηθεί, αλλά θα ξεριζώσει τ' αγκάθια εκεί που είναι να ξαπλώσει. Και μια ΕΡΤ που κάνει κάθε τρεις και λίγο απεργίες, εν μέσω διαβλεπόμενης προεκλογικής περιόδου, δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.Βέβαια για να του βγει η πασιέντζα (και όχι το σκάκι, διότι είπα δεν είναι ηλίθιος - δεν είπα ότι είναι πανέξυπνος), θα πρέπει να νικήσει ("χωρίς σχέδιο" που είπα αρχικά, αλλά με ένα "βουρ και τους φάγαμε") και τους ΕΡΤΑτζήδες, και την κοινωνία.
 Ο καιρός που το διάλεξε, ιδανικός : αρχίζουν οι καύσωνες, και εκτός από το να μπορεί να τριγυρνάει σε πλατείες τα βράδυα, ο κόσμος δεν θα είναι για τόσα πολλά. Βασίζεται στη δύναμη που έχει το νταβατζιλίκι, ο Αντώναρος. Και όλοι γύρω του είναι ένας κι ένας, με μάτια που γυαλίζουν, έτοιμοι να επιβάλλουν στον κόσμο "το καλό του". Δενδιοβοριδηδογεωργιαδηδοκεδίκογλοι και το λοιπό Σόι Μπλε.




Μια εκτίμηση, που βγαίνει από σκέψεις με βάση την παρατήρηση διάφορων γεγονότων είναι το παραπάνω. Ούτε η Λίτσα Πατέρα είμαι, ούτε θα με εκπλήξει το οτιδήποτε άλλο...
...σπήκινγκ οφ γεγονότα, είχα πάει τέλος Μάη να βγάλω από ΑΤΜ τη σύνταξη του γέρου μου (500άρι). Περίμενε εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια που είχε παραδώσει, αναδρομικά. Τα οποία, περιέργως (δεν φαινόταν κάτι στον ορίζοντα, καθώς εκτός του ΙΚΑ ήταν σε διάφορα υπο-ταμεία τα οποία έχουν ως γνωστόν γίνει ανάκατα-μάκατα). Ήρθαν κάποια από αυτά (1500άρι) . Μετά από εμένα ήταν μια γυναίκα, η οποία δεν πίστευε στα μάτια της, και καθώς δεν είχα απομακρυνθεί, με πλησίασε και με ρώτησε να δω το χαρτί και να της πω αν καταλαβαίνω να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος. Το κοίταξα, την ρώτησα τί περίμενε να έχει μέσα ο λογαριασμός, και μου είπε κάτι κατά πολύ λιγότερο από αυτό που έβλεπα. Της είπα ότι εμείς περιμέναμε κάτι αναδρομικά, και λογικά αυτά είναι και ήρθαν κι αν περίμενε και αυτή και μου είπε ναι, από σύνταξη αναπηρίας του άντρα της, αλλά ήταν εντελώς έκπληξη. Ε μάλλον τότε ήρθαν και τα δικά σας, της είπα.
Την τελευταία φορά που θυμάμαι να είχα πάρει περισσότερα αντί για λιγότερα από τα αναμενόμενα λεφτά από το κράτος, ήταν το 2009 που ο Κωστάκης είχε μοιράσει "ένα μηνιάτικο τζάμπα" μέσω ταμείου ανεργίας. Την ίδια χρονιά που γίνανε εκλογές. Εν προκειμένω και καθώς έκτοτε ο τζάμπας πέθανε, μιλάμε απλώς για "αναπάντεχη απλοχεριά" από τις κρατικές πηγές, που όμως έχει σχεδόν την ίδια αξία σήμερα που η νόρμα είναι το "τί θα μου ξημερώσει άραγε αύριο" και να σου καθυστεράει και τα νόμιμα ακόμα...Φαντάζομαι ότι στον υπέργηρο και πολυπληθή συνταξιοδοτημένο ελληνικό λαό, το να του έρθουν ξαφνικά έστω τα χρεωστούμενα (καθώς δεν πιστεύω ότι έπεσα πάνω στη μοναδική άλλη συμπολίτισσα που περίμενε τέτοια), θα είναι ένα καλό κίνητρο για να σκεφτεί/ελπίσει ότι "καλός μωρέ ο Σαμαράς, οι άλλοι τόσα χρόνια μόνο μας κόβουνε - α και είναι και νοικοκύρης, θα μας βάλει σε τάξη όπως κάνει και με την ΕΡΤ".
 Τώρα πόσες ψήφους υπολογίζει να του αποφέρει αυτό το χαρτζιλίκι (που με τα νέα μέτρα σύντομα θα πάρει πίσω) δεν ξέρω, αλλά αυτή η απλοχεριά με σιγουρεύει ακόμη περισσότερο για το που το πάει και γιατί έχει βάλει στόχο την ΕΡΤ...
		

.

----------


## konig

> Η Digea - Ψηφιακός Πάροχος Α.Ε. είναι η εταιρία που έχει συσταθεί από τα ιδιωτικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας ALPHA, ALTER, ANT1, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV, MEGA, ΣΚΑΪ και STAR.
> 
> http://www.digea.gr/digea/gr/%CE%97-...86%CE%AF%CE%BB


ξαναλεω κομματοσκυλα..
ποτε δεν θα αφηναν μια τετοια υπηρεσια χωρις δικους τους μεσα..
μπορουμε και να πιασουμε την ΑΛΑΠΙΣ ενα τυχαιο παραδειγμα που διοριζοντουσαν κομματοσκυλα και ο λλ εκλεβε τους παντες  :Whistle:

----------


## 29gk

> δεν ειναι το δικιο η το αδικο το blog ειναι θεμα αρχης ειναι θεμα δημοκρατιας και θεμα τηρησης των νομων απο το ιδιο το κρατος
> 
> 
> Επισης ξανακοψανε την ερτ στην κρητη


Θα προτεινα το να ανοιγες αλλο θεμα παντως. Ηταν περιπου 50-50 να κανει την πλακα του και ανενοχλητα ή να το κοψουν σε λιγες ημερες. Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως ειναι διαφορετικη συζητηση που φευγει απο την ΕΡΤ και επικεντρωνει σε αλλα. Αδικο νομιζω για το μεγαλο θεμα που συζητουμε.

----------


## MNP-10

> *Ειναι πολυ ποιο σοβαρο το θεμα καθως αφορα την ελευθερια του internet* 
> 
> Δεν μπορει να παιρνει τηλεφωνο ο Χ κυβερνητικος στην ΕΕΤΤ και να κλεβει ετσιθελικα domains


Αποκλειεται. Η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι μια ανεξαρτητη αρχη με ανεξαρτησια κατοχυρωμενη απ'το Συνταγμα.


*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## mpetou

> Θα προτεινα το να ανοιγες αλλο θεμα παντως. Ηταν περιπου 50-50 να κανει την πλακα του και ανενοχλητα ή να το κοψουν σε λιγες ημερες. Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως ειναι διαφορετικη συζητηση που φευγει απο την ΕΡΤ και επικεντρωνει σε αλλα. Αδικο νομιζω για το μεγαλο θεμα που συζητουμε.


Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος ειναι ακομα ποιο σοβαρο θεμα απο την ερτ ειναι θεμα της ελευθεριας του ιντερνετ και οχι ενος καναλιου.

Ας πουμε αυριο σκαει ενα τηλεφωνο στην εεττ και κατεβαζει ολο το gr internet αυτο δεν πρεπει να περασει ετσι...
Ας πουμε οτι εγω εχω tinepixirisimou.gr και σκαει τηλεφωνο απο τον ανταγωνιστη μου που ειναι κοματικος φιλος και με κλεινουνε με μια αστεια δικαιολογια
ειναι παρα πολυ σοβαρο το θεμα της αυθερεσιας στα gr domains απο την εεττ.

----------


## MNP-10

> Θα προτεινα το να ανοιγες αλλο θεμα παντως. Ηταν περιπου 50-50 να κανει την πλακα του και ανενοχλητα ή να το κοψουν σε λιγες ημερες. Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως ειναι διαφορετικη συζητηση που φευγει απο την ΕΡΤ και επικεντρωνει σε αλλα. Αδικο νομιζω για το μεγαλο θεμα που συζητουμε.


Βασικα, απο μια αποψη, ειναι το ιδιο θεμα της χουντικης νοοτροπιας, του αποφασιζουμε και διαταζουμε - και κανουμε οτι γουσταρουμε, αδιαφορωντας για νομους, συνταγμα, ανεξαρτητες αρχες, διεθνες δικαιο κτλ.

----------


## mpetou

σωστα ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα στην ουσια του καταχρηση εξουσιας  παρανομη και χουντικη συμπεριφορα

----------


## linman

*Οι καλλιτέχνες μίλησαν: "Η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ"*

	Λίγες ώρες πριν τη μεγάλη συναυλία αλληλεγγύης στο θεσμό της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, η οποία έχει προγραμματιστεί να ξεκινήσει στις 7 το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής στον προαύλιο χώρο του Ραδιομεγάρου, πλήθος κόσμου συγκεντρώθηκε στο Σύνταγμα για να δηλώσει την αντίθεσή του στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Κρατώντας στα χέρια τους φωτογραφίες σπουδαίων εκπροσώπων της Τέχνης και των Γραμμάτων της χώρας μας, καλλιτέχνες, δημοσιογράφοι αλλά και απλός κόσμος ύψωσαν σήμερα μπροστά από τη Βουλή των Ελλήνων ένα πανό που έγραφε στα αγγλικά το σύνθημα "Η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ".

----------


## 29gk

> Βασικα, απο μια αποψη, ειναι το ιδιο θεμα της χουντικης νοοτροπιας, του αποφασιζουμε και διαταζουμε - και κανουμε οτι γουσταρουμε, αδιαφορωντας για νομους, συνταγμα, ανεξαρτητες αρχες, διεθνες δικαιο κτλ.


Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Το αποτελεσμα, το κοψιμο της σελιδας δηλαδη και η εικαζομενη κατοχυρωση της καπου αλλου, μπορει και να ερμηνευτει ως νοοτροπια παρομοια με το διαταγμα που εκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, ομως το blog, κατοχυρωσε το ονομα σε χρονο ο οποιος και μπορει να αμφισβητηθει σε ενα δικαστηριο. Κατι που δεν νομιζω πως θα κανει ομως. Πηρε τον θορυβο και τη διαφημιση, εμεις ειδαμε την ΕΡΤ και το ποιος ελεγχει εκτος απο τον ΟΤΕ, την DIGEA και την ΕΕΤΤ, καταλαβαμε και τους τροπους δρασης και ... δεν βλεπω τι αλλο μπορει να βγει.


Για οσους τωρα, εχουν ορεξη για ενα καλο χιουμοριστικο αλλα και βαρυ αναγνωσμα νυχτιατικα, ας ριξουν μια ματια στο spoiler το οποιο και περιεχει κλεμμενο αρθρο απο το ANTINEWS. Ενδεικτικο για την ψυχικη κατασταση σημερα το βραδυ του κομματικου μηχανισμου της ΝΔ. Εχουν συνειδητοποιησει τον τοπο και τον χρονο πια και ..... τους γυρισε το ματι.



*Spoiler:*







> *Βόμβα στη χώρα με την υπογραφή Βενιζέλου και Κουβέλη για τα μάτια της ΕΡΤ*
> Από factorx στις 14/06/2013	
> 
> 
> Φιτίλι στη βόμβα που θα διαλύσει κάθε ελπίδα της χώρας να έχει σταθερή κυβέρνηση και να βγει σύντομα από την κρίση, ετοιμάζονται να βάλουν οι Ευ. Βενιζέλος και Φ. Κουβέλης. Χωρίς συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για την ΕΡΤ και με προφανή επιχείρηση εκβιασμού του Αντ. Σαμαρά, απορρίπτουν τη μία μετά την άλλη τις προτάσεις που κάνει.
> 
> Προσηλωμένοι στη γραμμή που δίνουν οι ακροαριστερές οργανώσεις και οι συνδικαλιστές της ντροπής, επιμένουν στην αδιαλλαξία και ζητούν από τον πρωθυπουργό να πάρει πίσω την πρωτοβουλία για ανατροπή της κατάστασης στο δημόσιο τομέα.
> 
> Ο Αντ. Σαμαράς τους κατέθεσε συγκεκριμένη πρόταση: Προσωρινή επιτροπή ευρείας διακομματικής αποδοχής η οποία θα αναλάβει να ανοίξει την ΕΡΤ το συντομότερα δυνατό με ένα μικρό αριθμό προσωπικού το οποίο θα αναλάβει το ενημερωτικό κομμάτι του καναλιού. Επίσης, άμεση ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου για τη δημιουργία της νέας ΕΡΤ ώστε ακόμη και σε μια εβδομάδα από σήμερα να βγει το μαύρο από τις οθόνες που τόσο πειράζει ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ.
> ...

----------


## linman

* ''ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΛΗΓΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ''...*

Σοβαρό πλήγμα στην ελευθερία της έκφρασης χαρακτηρίζουν το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, 47 σημαντικοί ακαδημαϊκοί, φιλόσοφοι και θεωρητικοί με επιστολή τους στη Liberation. Καλούν όλους τους πολίτες να εκφράσουν την αγανάκτησή τους για το αιφνίδιο κλείσιμο ...
της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης και να υποστηρίξουν τη γενική απεργία των Ελλήνων εργαζομένων, απαιτούν από τους ευρωπαίους αξιωματούχους να επιβάλλουν άμεσα την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ και καταλήγουν:
«Έχει έρθει η ώρα να τεθεί ένα τέλος στην καταστροφή του ελληνικού έθνους, και της παραποίησης της Ευρώπης από τις ίδιες τις κυβερνήσεις της, που υπόκεινται στις επιταγές της οικονομικής ολιγαρχίας».

----------


## patch

LIVE
http://www.ert-live.tv/

ΕΡΑ
http://193.43.93.230/ert.php

----------


## senkradvii

Πάντως τώρα που έχει κλείσει η ΕΡΤ οι δημοσιογράφοι φαίνεται επιτέλους να λένε μερικά πράγματα με το όνομά τους (φυσικά όχι όλα αφού και αυτοί το τομάρι τους προσπαθούν να σώσουν) αλλά είχαμε και την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε μουσική από την λυρική σκηνή.  :One thumb up:

----------


## patch

> Πάντως τώρα που έχει κλείσει η ΕΡΤ οι δημοσιογράφοι φαίνεται επιτέλους να λένε μερικά πράγματα με το όνομά τους (φυσικά όχι όλα αφού και αυτοί το τομάρι τους προσπαθούν να σώσουν) αλλά είχαμε και την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε μουσική από την λυρική σκηνή.


βασικά αφού μας αρέσει αυτό που βλέπουμε νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε αυτούς που περισσεύουν
ας ανοίξει με αυτούς λοιπόν και αυτοδιαχείριση

----------


## mpetou

πρεπει να τους βγαλουνε στο αερα live και να τους δωσουνε θεση γι αντιλογο
ακουσα 2 ονοματα αντωνιου μαναλης κολλητοι του σαμαρα που ειπε ενας απο την ερτ.
Περιμενουμε και τους αλλους...

----------


## thiseas.GP

η ανεμελιά και τα τζάμπα λόγια τέλειωσαν,
καλά περάσαμε
τι θα κάνουμε τώρα;;;






> Πρόταση Α. Σαμαρά για ΕΡΤ σε προεκλογικό τόνο
> Παρασκευή, 14 Ιουνίου 2013 - 20:55
> 
> ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ: 21:26
> 
> Έμμεση πλην σαφή προειδοποίηση  στους δύο κυβερνητικούς εταίρους απηύθυνε το βράδυ της Παρασκευής ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς ότι εάν δεν βρεθεί κοινά αποδεκτή λύση στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ και δεν συνεχισθεί «η απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία της κυβέρνησης», τότε «ο λαός θα μπει σε περιπέτειες» - υπονοώντας τον κίνδυνο πολιτικής αποσταθεροποίησης.
> 
> Ο πρωθυπουργός, αφού κατέθεσε πρόταση που εξασφαλίζει την άμεση μετάδοση ενημερωτικού προγράμματος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, ξεκαθάρισε – μιλώντας στο συνέδριο της ΟΝΝΕΔ – πώς εννοεί αυτή τη λύση: «Ως φυγή προς τα εμπρός και όχι ως επιστροφή στο φθαρμένο χθες».
> 
> ...

----------


## patch

> πρεπει να τους βγαλουνε στο αερα live και να τους δωσουνε θεση γι αντιλογο
> ακουσα 2 ονοματα αντωνιου μαναλης κολλητοι του σαμαρα που ειπε ενας απο την ερτ.
> Περιμενουμε και τους αλλους...


είναι αυτός που έχει *διοριστεί ήδη* διακομματικά και αξιοκρατικά για την "εκκαθάριση"

----------


## emeliss

@ξέρειαυτός
Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε;;; Δεν είμαστε πολιτικοί. Δεν αλλάζουν τα λόγια μας.

Πως λέγεται ο πρωθυπουργός που εκβιάζει με όπλο την σταθερότητα της χώρας; Ελα, μπορείς, εύκολο ειναι να το βρεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> *Οι καλλιτέχνες μίλησαν: "Η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ"*
> 
> 	Λίγες ώρες πριν τη μεγάλη συναυλία αλληλεγγύης στο θεσμό της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, η οποία έχει προγραμματιστεί να ξεκινήσει στις 7 το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής στον προαύλιο χώρο του Ραδιομεγάρου, πλήθος κόσμου συγκεντρώθηκε στο Σύνταγμα για να δηλώσει την αντίθεσή του στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Κρατώντας στα χέρια τους φωτογραφίες σπουδαίων εκπροσώπων της Τέχνης και των Γραμμάτων της χώρας μας, καλλιτέχνες, δημοσιογράφοι αλλά και απλός κόσμος ύψωσαν σήμερα μπροστά από τη Βουλή των Ελλήνων ένα πανό που έγραφε στα αγγλικά το σύνθημα "Η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ".





> αλλά είχαμε και την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε μουσική από την λυρική σκηνή.


Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως ότι ο μεν Σαμαρας είχε να επιδείξει σήμερα 1000 καγκούρια με σημαίες (ΟΝΕΔίτες) και κάτι άναρθρες πολιτικές κραυγές και δε η ΕΡΤ απαντάει με πολιτισμό και με παρέλαση από (συμφωνικές) ορχήστρες.

Είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακή η διαφορά επιπέδου, επιχειρημάτων και πολιτισμού που το καλύτερα θα ήταν να μην έβγαινε καν σήμερα ο Σαμαράς.

----------


## dpdt1

σε ανοιχτη συνελευση κοσμου το απογευμα -μετα και απο συμφωνια των εργαζομενων/απολυμενων της ερτ-,ακουστηκε και το παραπονο/αιτημα που βγηκε προς το τρεχον προγραμμα των εργαζομενων, 
αντι να ακουγονται μονο οι ντινοπουλοι, αδωνηδες, συνδιακαλοπατερες  και το υπολοιπο γνωστο κομματικολοι που ουτως ή αλλως ακουγοταν τοσα χρονια, να βγει επιτελους και η φωνη των υπολοιπων εργατων, ανεργων, σωματειων, κοκ, που ως τωρα ηταν αποκλεισμενοι απ΄ολα τα μεσα...

νομιζω πρεπει να γινει κατι τετοιο και θελω να πιστευω οτι και οι εργαζομενοι θα το δεχτουν να δωσουν λιγο απο το χρονο ενημερωσης και σε ολους αυτους..

----------


## fsmpoing

> LIVE
> 
> 
> ΕΡΑ
> http://193.43.93.230/ert.php


Ωραια φωνη εχει μια - δεν ξερω πως την λενε

----------


## thiseas.GP

> @ξέρειαυτός
> Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε;;; Δεν είμαστε πολιτικοί. Δεν αλλάζουν τα λόγια μας.
> 
> Πως λέγεται ο πρωθυπουργός που εκβιάζει με όπλο την σταθερότητα της χώρας; Ελα, μπορείς, εύκολο ειναι να το βρεις.


welcome to earth

----------


## dpdt1

> Υπέρ του Αντώνη Σαμαρά και της απόφασης του να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ, τάσσεται η επενδυτική τράπεζα JP Morgan σε έκθεση της.


http://news247.gr/eidiseis/jp_morgan...t.2294982.html

ε, αμα το πε μια απο τις κυριες υπευθυνους της παγκοσμιας κρισης χρεους και απο τα μεγαλυτερα λαμογια του πλανητη.., ειναι σοβαρο..  :ROFL:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> http://news247.gr/eidiseis/jp_morgan...t.2294982.html
> 
> ε, αμα το πε μια απο τις κυριες υπευθυνους της παγκοσμιας κρισης χρεους και απο τα μεγαλυτερα λαμογια του πλανητη.., ειναι σοβαρο..


εγώ σας το είπα,
τέρμα η ανεμελιά

----------


## emeliss

Στην γη είμαι. Στην Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα με την κλειστή ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και την ανοικτή ΕΡΤ των Ελλήνων.

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Financial Times: «Εντυπωσιακή κίνηση Σαμαρά» το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ
> 
> «Εντυπωσιακή» χαρακτηρίζουν σε άρθρο τους οι Financial Times την κίνηση του πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ.
> 
> «Εντυπωσιακή» χαρακτηρίζουν σε άρθρο τους οι Financial Times την κίνηση του πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ, χωρίς κοινοβουλευτική διαβούλευση και με κατεπείγουσα νομική διαδικασία.
> 
> Στο άρθρο τονίζεται ότι, παρά τις αντιδράσεις σε Ελλάδα και Ευρώπη, η κίνηση της κυβέρνησης ήταν αναγκαία, καθώς όπως η ΕΡΤ θεωρείται, σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα, τυπική περίπτωση δυσλειτουργικής ελληνικής δημόσιας επιχείρησης.
> 
> «Δεκαετίες διορισμών με πολιτικά κριτήρια γιγάντωσαν τις μισθοδοτικές υποχρεώσεις του οργανισμού, χωρίς να συνεισφέρουν στην ποιότητα του παραγόμενου προϊόντος. Οι εργαζόμενοι ήταν δύσκολο να απολυθούν, εξαιτίας του υπερβολικού προστατευτισμού. Τα σωματεία κωλυσιεργούσαν σε όμτι αφορούσε στο σχέδιο αναδιάρθρωσης, μην αφήνοντας άλλη επιλογή στην κυβέρνηση από το να κλείσει τον συγκεκριμένο ιστορικό οργανισμό», αναφέρουν οι FT.
> ...



αυτοί του την λένε γιατί δεν κάνει ακόμα πιο γρήγορα τις μεταρρυθμίσεις,


δεν πάμε καλάαααα

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην γη είμαι. Στην Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα με την κλειστή ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και την ανοικτή ΕΡΤ των Ελλήνων.


αλλά οι εξελίξεις προχώρησαν, μην μένεις μόνο στην ΕΡΤ
το ενδεχόμενο εκλογών πως το κρίνεις;

----------


## linman

Η ΕΡΤ3 μέσω twitter κοινοποίησε το πρόγραμμα που θα βγάλει στον αέρα αύριο, με εκπομπές ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα.

Δείτε το πρόγραμμα, όπως εμφανίζεται στο twitter του καναλιού:

    ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΡΙΟ: Ανοιχτή συζήτηση: "Οι πλατείες της αξιοπρέπειας και της Δημοκρατίας". Επικοινωνία με πλατεία Ταχρίρ-Ταξίμ
    — ERT3Social (@ERT3Social) June 14, 2013
    ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΡΙΟ: Θέμα: Το κίνημα των Σκουριών
    — ERT3Social (@ERT3Social) June 14, 2013
    ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΡΙΟ: Θέμα: Ο αγώνας ενάντια στον Σταθμό Μεταφόρτωσης Απορριμμάτων Ευκαρπίας
    — ERT3Social (@ERT3Social) June 14, 2013
    ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΡΙΟ: Θέμα: Το αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο εγχείρημα της ΒΙΟ.ΜΕ.
    — ERT3Social (@ERT3Social) June 14, 2013

----------


## emeliss

Μια απλή εκβιαστική "επιλογή" της σύγχρονης "δημοκρατίας" που δίνεται από έναν άνθρωπο που αδιαφορεί για την πορεία της χώρας.

Δεν προχώρησαν οι εξελίξεις. Ακόμα είμαστε στο ίδιο σημείο. Εκεί που το καθεστώς δείχνει τα δόντια του. Φαίνεται όμως πως ο κόσμος αντέχει τις δαγκωματιες.

----------


## thiseas.GP

και ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι συνέπειες από πιθανή αποσταθεροποίηση για εμάς τον λαουτζίκο;

----------


## dpdt1

πολυ καλη η κινηση της ΕΤ3. 
αυτο που δεν ηξερα είναι ότι υπάρχουν παρα πολλες εκπομπες ενημερωτικες που θαφτηκαν απο τη προηγουμενη διοικηση (λιατσος-κυβερνηση).. 
οι παραπανω πρεπει να ειναι μερικες απο αυτες..  :One thumb up:

----------


## linman

*Ξανάρχισε η μετάδοση της ΕΡΤ στην Περιφέρεια ΑΜ-Θ από τις ίδιες συχνότητες* 
Οι τηλεθεατές της Περιφέρειας Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθούν αναλογικά από τις 13:30 περίπου το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ, καθώς οι πομποί της Θάσου αναμεταδίδουν σήμα! Το μαύρο, που έπεσε από το βράδυ της περασμένης Τρίτης, έδωσε τη σκυτάλη στη ζωντανή εκπομπή, που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη τα τελευταία 24ωρα, από τους δημοσιογράφους και τους τεχνικούς της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Η μετάδοση γίνεται από τις γνωστές συχνότητες, χωρίς να απαιτείται δορυφορικό πιάτο.

----------


## emeliss

> και ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι συνέπειες από πιθανή αποσταθεροποίηση για εμάς τον λαουτζίκο;


Λαουτζίκος; Σε παρακαλώ. Εγώ και εσύ λαουτζίκος; Τσου τσου τσου.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> και ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι συνέπειες από πιθανή αποσταθεροποίηση για εμάς τον λαουτζίκο;


εσύ συγκεκριμένα ελπίζουμε να εξαφανιστείς αντιπαθητικό μας troll  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τετοια live της συμφωνικής να τα κανουν συχνότερα.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## thiseas.GP

> εσύ συγκεκριμένα ελπίζουμε να εξαφανιστείς αντιπαθητικό μας troll


και θα σωθεί η χώρα;;
μάγκες πείτε τι θα κάνουμε αν αποσταθεροποιηθούμε;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Λαουτζίκος; Σε παρακαλώ. Εγώ και εσύ λαουτζίκος; Τσου τσου τσου.


καλά, εγώ που είμαι λαουτζίκος τι θα κάνω;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> και θα σωθεί η χώρα;;
> μάγκες πείτε τι θα κάνουμε αν αποσταθεροποιηθούμε;;;


Θα προσπαθήσουν να μας πουν "ξανα στα 4, γερνεις", αλλά θα αντισταθούμε ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## patch

το να απαντάνε στον αντωνακι με την παρέα του (including thisea) και τις συκοφαντίες τους με πολιτισμό είναι σοκαριστικό !

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Θα προσπαθήσουν να μας πουν "ξανα στα 4, γερνεις", αλλά θα αντισταθούμε ?


για πείτε πως θα αντισταθούμε;;
όπως στην Κύπρο;;

----------


## emeliss

> καλά, εγώ που είμαι λαουτζίκος τι θα κάνω;


Πήγαινε τσιγάρα στους απλήρωτους απολυμένους της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## linman

Με αφορμή την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ παρουσιάζουμε μία προς μία, παλαιότερες όμορφες στιγμές της "μικρής οθόνης".

http://dimiourgia-epikinonia.blogspo...-post_735.html

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> και θα σωθεί η χώρα;;
> μάγκες πείτε τι θα κάνουμε αν αποσταθεροποιηθούμε;;;


το είπαμε, θα σε εξαφανίσουμε. Ναι θα σωθεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> το να απαντάνε στον αντωνακι με την παρέα του (including thisea) και τις συκοφαντίες τους με πολιτισμό είναι σοκαριστικό !


ακριβώς!  :One thumb up:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> το να απαντάνε στον αντωνακι με την παρέα του (including thisea) και τις συκοφαντίες τους με πολιτισμό είναι σοκαριστικό !


μεγάλε, οι ιδεολογίες τέλειωσαν 
τώρα κοιτάμε να μην τα χάσουμε όλα

----------


## mpetou

> και θα σωθεί η χώρα;;
> μάγκες πείτε τι θα κάνουμε αν αποσταθεροποιηθούμε;;;


το πολυ πολυ να κυρηξουμε πτωχευση και να μην μας παρουνε την περιουσια με τα χαρατσια και τα μνημονια αλλιως ειναι βεβαιο το τελος.

----------


## emeliss

Τώρα κοιτάμε να μείνουμε άνθρωποι.

----------


## patch

> μεγάλε, οι ιδεολογίες τέλειωσαν 
> τώρα κοιτάμε να μην τα χάσουμε όλα


ΛΑΘΟΣ ! 
εσείς τελειώσατε, είναι η αρχή του τέλους
είναι η γύμνια σας
είναι η αθλιότητα σας

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Πήγαινε τσιγάρα στους απλήρωτους απολυμένους της ΕΡΤ.


γιατί τι μου έκαναν οι άνθρωποι και θέλεις να τους κάνω κακό;;

----------


## esquellot

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ορχήστρα που πραγματικά συγκινεί με το παίξιμό της! Μετά από αυτή την γεμάτη πολιτισμό απάντηση, ίσως τελικα να υπάρχει ελπίδα γι' αυτόν τον τόπο.

----------


## mpetou

πηγενε τους τοτε ηλεκτρονικα τσιγαρα να μην τους κανεις κακο :Cool:

----------


## thiseas.GP

> ΛΑΘΟΣ ! 
> εσείς τελειώσατε, είναι η αρχή του τέλους
> είναι η γύμνια σας
> είναι η αθλιότητα σας


μιλας για την JP Morgan;

- - - Updated - - -




> το πολυ πολυ να κυρηξουμε πτωχευση και να μην μας παρουνε την περιουσια με τα χαρατσια και τα μνημονια αλλιως ειναι βεβαιο το τελος.


θα μας πάρουν μια και καλή τα κοιτάσματα Φυσικού Αεριού και τελειώσαμε
τώρα που Gasprom έφαγε πόδι,
λέτε γι' αυτό να έπαιξε στα καπάκια η ΕΡΤ;

wow

- - - Updated - - -




> πηγενε τους τοτε ηλεκτρονικα τσιγαρα να μην τους κανεις κακο


κανα τσιπουράκι θα τους πήγαινα

----------


## patch

> μιλας για την JP Morgan;




ευτελίζεσαι και απόψε δεν έχεις καμία μα καμία τύχη

----------


## thiseas.GP

> ευτελίζεσαι και απόψε δεν έχεις καμία μα καμία τύχη


τι ευτιλίζομαι;;
τα βλέπω όλα αυτά και λυπάμαι αλλά η κατάσταση ξεφεύγει άσχημα
δηλ. πότε να το συζητήσω; όταν γίνει;
το θέμα είναι να μην δούμε και άλλες τέτοιες εικόνες

----------


## tedd

Off Topic


		To κενο που εχει δημιουργηθει απο το κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ ηρθε να το καλύψει επάξια ο καρατζαφύρερ με το ΑΡΤ... πηρε τα δικαιωματα και δειχνει τωρα σε ζωντανη μετάδοση το μουντιαλ του '72?  :Laughing:  μετα θα ακουλουθησει και εκπομπη για τον σχολιασμό του αγώνα... αντε μην αγχώνεσται οι ποδοσφαιροφιλοι. Πληροφοριες λενε οτι ειναι κοντα να πάρει και τα δικαιωματα των ολυμπιακών αγώνων του 1980 στην Μοσχα φυσικα και αυτοι σε ζωντανη μετάδοση... :ROFL:  Ο ανθρωπος δεν παιζεται θελει και καναλι πανελλαδικης εμβέλειας τρομαρά του!!!

----------


## linman

*Ζητάει πίσω τη δωρεά του προς το μουσείο και το αρχείο της* 
Μετά τον θάνατο του επίτιμου Έφορου Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων Κρήτης Μανώλη Μπορμπουδάκη, ο Μανώλης Βραχνάκης βρέθηκε να κληρονομεί μέρος της προσωπικής δισκοθήκης του φίλου του. 

Προκειμένου λοιπόν να τύχει της φροντίδας και της αξιοποίησης που της αρμόζει, αποφάσισε να δωρίσει τους δίσκους και τα cd στο Μουσείο και Αρχείο της ΕΡΤ. Σήμερα, δύο χρόνια μετά, κι αφού δεν του έχει επιδοθεί - το μοναδικό πράγμα που ζήτησε - ένα "στικάκι" με το περιεχόμενο της δωρεάς σε ψηφιακή μορφή, ο κ. Βραχνάκης αποφασίζει να αποστείλει επιστολή στον κ. Στουρνάρα ζητώντας να του επιστραφεί η δωρεά, καθώς ανησυχεί ότι σύντομα θα μπει πωλητήριο και σε αυτή...


http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...-arxio-tis-ert

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Θα ήθελα να ρωτησό ξέρετε πως μετράνε εκει περα την τηλεθεαση :Question:

----------


## psyxakias

> Τετοια live της συμφωνικής να τα κανουν συχνότερα.


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## Basilhs23_

> μα δε δουλευει  http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/


Τώρα είδα και εγώ οτι το nerit.gr λέει πως δεν υπάρχει σελίδα, παίζει με κάποιον τρόπο να πήρε το κράτος το domain πίσω.

----------


## alekan

> τώρα κοιτάμε να μην τα χάσουμε όλα


Mη φοβάσαι, είσαι ξύπνιο παιδί εσύ. Τους τα πήρες μια φορά με τις ευκαιρίες του συστήματος, έ θα τους τα ξαναπάρεις.

----------


## dpdt1

υπαρχει περιπτωση ο registrar που αγορασε το domain να το αλλαξε (επειτα απο πιεσεις φανταζομαι), και οχι η εεττ? 
γιατι ακομα ο ιδιος registrar φαινεται στο whois (και δικοι του dns). 
updated σημερα το record.

----------


## DVader

> Εμπλέξες τα αφεντικά νομίζω , δεν εκλεισε η Μερκελ την ΕΡΤ ο υφιστάμενος της το εκανε


Θες δεν θές ο Σαμαράς είναι αφεντικό της Ελλάδος ...Τον ψηφίσαμε ...νομίζω !

----------


## mpetou

> υπαρχει περιπτωση ο registrar που αγορασε το domain να το αλλαξε (επειτα απο πιεσεις φανταζομαι), και οχι η εεττ? 
> γιατι ακομα ο ιδιος registrar φαινεται στο whois (και δικοι του dns). 
> updated σημερα το record.


Οχι ειναι βρωμια εεττ ασε τι φενετε στο whois και δες τι εχει γινει στους gr nameservers 
απλα τωρα το θελουνε down και μολις ξεφουσκωσει το πραγμα θα αλλαξει και στο whois.
Ειναι η απολυτη ξεφτιλα της εεττ που ειναι μια εξαρτημενη αρχη .
Απολυτη ξεφτιλα της εεττ που δεν μπορει να πει στο διορισμενο υπουργο οτι ειμαστε ανεξαρτητοι και τις διαταγες σου αλλου

----------


## dpdt1

της ανεξάρτητης αρχής εεττ? ... τεσπα. 
δλδ αν αυριο μεθαυριο βγει ο καιαδας και πει " ωλα τα καναληα θα λαιγωνται χα1 , χα2, χα3" κοκ, δεν υπαρχει καποιο τμημα να το αξιολογησει πριν "συμμορφωθει" στις εντολες του καθε υπουργου?? 

και στη τελικη οι εργαζομενοι στην εεττ και στο ιτε, τι λενε γι' αυτο? δε σκεφτονται καθολου οτι μπορει να ειναι οι επομενοι?

----------


## mpetou

δε φταιει το ιτε το ιτε κανει μονο τεχνικη υποστηριξη η εεττ που ειναι η "ανεξαρτητη" αρχη αποφασιζει...
και ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητη αλλα εξερτημενη απο διορισμενους υπουργους.

Οταν ειχε το ιτε την διαχειρηση τετοια φαινομενα δεν υπηρχανε αυτα υπαρχουνε μετα που ανελαβε η και καλα ανεξαρτητη εεττ. 

Αυτο το παραμαγαζο την εεττ ξερω πολλους που δεν παιρνουνε gr domain γιατι φοβουντε μηπως και τους παρει το domain νυχτα με χουντικο τροπο.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Θες δεν θές ο Σαμαράς είναι αφεντικό της Ελλάδος ...Τον ψηφίσαμε ...νομίζω !


δεν τον ψηφίσαμε. το 29% τον ψήφισε κατόπιν εκβιασμών και τρομοκρατίας, ενώ το πραγματικό του νούμερο είναι το 19%
το 71% δεν τον θέλει και τον τρώει στη μάπα, μαζί με τις φασιστικές αυταρχικές του πρακτικές

----------


## mpetou

αμα ιδιωτικοποιησουνε το νερο εγω θα ψηφισω οποιον βγαλει νομο που λεει οτι ολοι οι υπευθυνοι της ιδιωτικοποιησης του νερου θα αγοραζουνε 1 εκατομυριο ευρω το 1 ποτηρι νερο.
το ιδιο και το ρευμα οτι θα πληρωνουνε 1 μυριο την kwh και θα τους απαγορευει την εξοδο απο τη χωρα
ωστε να φερουνε πισω τα κλεμενα

*
Αυτα ειναι τα σοβαρα το ρευμα και το νερο*

----------


## dpdt1

> η εεττ που ειναι η "ανεξαρτητη" αρχη αποφασιζει...
> και ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητη αλλα εξερτημενη απο διορισμενους υπουργους.


ανεξαρτητη δεν ηταν ουτε η ερτ πριν.. ειχε το διορισμενο λιατσο να διαταζει εκει μεσα (και αλλους λιατσους πριν..) και αν δεν γινοταν ολο αυτο, θα μεναμε για πολλα χρονια στο σκοταδι ακομα. ειναι κριμα να τη πατησουν ετσι και αλλοι εργαζομενοι, για τετοιες λαλακιες των διορισμενων διοικουντων. θα πρεπε να βγουν να τα καταγγειλουν αν πιστευουν οτι παρανομουν/παιρνονται αυταρχικα τετοιες αποφασεις.. 
στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο....

----------


## mpetou

ο αιμιλιος λιατσος ειτανε ο πρωην διευθυντης ειδησεων του star channel ιδιοκτησιας βαρδινογιαννη (ειχε περασει και απο το mega παλι ιδιοκτησιας μπομπολα βαρδινογιαννη) που ειναι νονος της ολγας κεφαλογιαννη(υπουργου τουρισμου) της κορης του μακαριτη γιαννη κεφαλογιαννη επι σειρα ετων υπουργου της νεας δημοκρατιας (που δικαστηκε σε 6 φυλακη για συγκαλυψη χασισεμπορων εκμεταλευομενος την θεση τους ως υπουργος/βουλευτης) ο οποιος διορισε (λιατσος) την ανθη σαλαγκουδη κορη του πρωην βουλευτη της νεας δημοκρατιας με 3500 το μηνα


Ο σαμαρας καλα τα λεει οτι εχει σαπιλα στην ερτ αλλα η σαπιλα την εχει κανει ηδη γιατι δεν εχει μουτρα να φανει στην ελευθερη ερτ
ετοιμαζει η σαπιλα τωρα να κανει τα χαρτια της για τη νεριτ για να διοριστει μεσω ασεπ με μπλε αξιοκρατικα κριτηρια

----------


## raspoutiv

> ο αιμιλιος λιατσος ειτανε ο πρωην διευθυντης ειδησεων του star channel ιδιοκτησιας βαρδινογιαννη (ειχε περασει και απο το mega παλι ιδιοκτησιας μπομπολα βαρδινογιαννη) που ειναι νονος της ολγας κεφαλογιαννη(υπουργου τουρισμου) της κορης του μακαριτη γιαννη κεφαλογιαννη επι σειρα ετων υπουργου της νεας δημοκρατιας (που δικαστηκε σε 6 φυλακη για συγκαλυψη χασισεμπορων εκμεταλευομενος την θεση τους ως υπουργος/βουλευτης) ο οποιος διορισε (λιατσος) την ανθη σαλαγκουδη κορη του πρωην βουλευτη της νεας δημοκρατιας με 3500 το μηνα
> 
> 
> Ο σαμαρας καλα τα λεει οτι εχει σαπιλα στην ερτ αλλα η σαπιλα την εχει κανει ηδη γιατι δεν εχει μουτρα να φανει στην ελευθερη ερτ
> ετοιμαζει η σαπιλα τωρα να κανει τα χαρτια της για τη νεριτ


 :Wink: 
για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι

----------


## linman

*Αντώνη, άνοιξε την ΕΡΤ τώρα!" μήνυμα αναγνώστη*
Κι εγώ τα πρώτα λεπτά της είδησης ομολογώ ότι σκέφτηκα λίγο "ανθρώπινα" κι όχι αντικειμενικά. Σαν απολυμένος, είπα: "Εμ, τι να κάνουμε-χρόνια τρώγατε κλπκλπ". Δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου βγήκε ένα συναίσθημα "δικαίου" να πω, παράλληλα με τη στενοχώρια για συναισθηματικούς λόγους επειδή μεγαλώσαμε με την ΕΡΤ. Με τον "Ιππότη της ασφάλτου", το "Ορκιστείτε παρακαλώ", τα κυριακάτικα ματς και την αθλητική εκπομπή κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ, με τις ελληνικές ταινίες τα μεσημέρια του Σαββατοκύριακου, με θρυλικά σήριαλς, μουσικές εκπομπές με τους αγαπημένους μας καλλιτέχνες τα Πάσχα, τα Χριστούγεννα, με τις εκλογές να περιμένουμε ως το πρωί να δούμε ποιος νίκησε και πόσα άλλα. Ευτυχώς μετά από λίγα λεπτά, μου έμεινε μόνο η αγανάκτηση και η στενοχώρια. Μου έλειπε η ΕΡΤ. Και ο τρόπος που έκλεισε σε κάνει να οργίζεσαι ακόμα περισσότερο και οι όποιες προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης, ακόμα και ειλικρινείς να ήταν, σε κάνουν να πιστεύεις ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι αν δεν τα καταστρέψουν όλα δεν θα ησυχάσουν. Ένας Σαμαράς να τον κράζει όλη η Ευρώπη, οργανισμοί, πολιτικοί, Έλληνες και μη, σωματεία, καλλιτέχνες, EBU, BBC, ξένα κανάλια, ραδιόφωνα, Ελληνικά κανάλια κι αυτός ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Εκεί, ατάραχος. Οι άλλοι 2 της κυβέρνησης να παριστάνουν τους έκπληκτους (λες και δεν ήξεραν) και να φωνάζουν και καλά, και ο Τσίπρας να πετάει το μπαλάκι στο λαό. Πάντα όταν στριμώχνεται λέει "ο λαός θα αποφασίσει" κλπ. Ναι, εσύ μην κάνεις τίποτα. Όχι, δεν λέμε να μην διορθωθούν τα κακώς κείμενα στην ΕΡΤ και σε κάθε ΕΡΤ. Να διορθωθούν. Αλλά όχι να πέφτει ΜΑΥΡΟ ξαφνικά. Τόσες χώρες βλέπουν ΕΡΤ, οι Έλληνες στο εξωτερικό, ξένοι, στα νησιά μας, σε ακριτικές περιοχές...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ; Όλος ο κόσμος έχει επαναστατήσει κι εσείς κ.Σαμαρά είστε ο λογικός. Όλοι έχουμε άδικο ε; Αφήστε τα πείσματα κι ανοίξτε την ΕΡΤ ΤΩΡΑ! Όσο για τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, ένας ηλικιωμένος άνθρωπος, πιόνι μέχρι και σήμερα της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης. Άβουλος, ασυγκίνητος, γνήσιο τέκνο του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Αίσχος και Ντροπή.
Αναγνώστης

http://www.inews.gr/96/antoni-anoixe...-anagnosti.htm

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ο Σϊλας στην ΕΡΤ!!!

http://www.ert-live.tv/

 :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ο αιμιλιος λιατσος ειτανε ο πρωην διευθυντης ειδησεων του star channel ιδιοκτησιας βαρδινογιαννη (ειχε περασει και απο το mega παλι ιδιοκτησιας μπομπολα βαρδινογιαννη) που ειναι νονος της ολγας κεφαλογιαννη(υπουργου τουρισμου) της κορης του μακαριτη γιαννη κεφαλογιαννη επι σειρα ετων υπουργου της νεας δημοκρατιας (που δικαστηκε σε 6 φυλακη για συγκαλυψη χασισεμπορων εκμεταλευομενος την θεση τους ως υπουργος/βουλευτης) ο οποιος διορισε (λιατσος) την ανθη σαλαγκουδη κορη του πρωην βουλευτη της νεας δημοκρατιας με 3500 το μηνα
> 
> 
> Ο σαμαρας καλα τα λεει οτι εχει σαπιλα στην ερτ αλλα η σαπιλα την εχει κανει ηδη γιατι δεν εχει μουτρα να φανει στην ελευθερη ερτ
> ετοιμαζει η σαπιλα τωρα να κανει τα χαρτια της για τη νεριτ για να διοριστει μεσω ασεπ με μπλε αξιοκρατικα κριτηρια




Off Topic




Αχά... και λέγανε διάφορα για τον Κεφαλογιάννη πόσο μεγάλος πολιτικός ήτανε.
Τόσο μεγάλος ώστε η κόρη του, βγήκε λόγω ονόματος σαν την πρησμένη, την  Γεννηματά...

----------


## mpetou

οχι μονο βγηκε λογο ονοματος αλλα και με καταγγελια καλπονοθειας απο μπραβους ο εταιρος υποψηφιος σχοινάς της νεας δημοκρατιας στο ρεθυμνο αποχωρησε απο τη νεα δημοκρατια με καταγγελια για νοθεια στην καλπη καταγγειλε το κομα τους και εφυγε.

http://liberalcreta.pblogs.gr/tags/schoinas-gr.html

----------


## ZORO

> επειδή δεν φύγαμε από την πορεία δεν ξέρεις αν πολλοί συμπολίτες μας έχουν αυταπάτες ή έχεις εσύ αυταπάτες,
> 
> όταν φύγουμε από την πορεία θα φανεί ποιος είχε αυταπάτες.


Έχεις δίκαιο, δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν, όπως δεν ξέρεις και εσύ.
Αυτό που ξέρω, είναι ότι πριν 1,5 χρόνο έκανε ρεπορτάζ γερμανικό κανάλι με συντεντευξεις αναλυτών που από γερμανικές τράπεζες που ανέφεραν ότι η Γερμανία έχει κερδίσεις γύρω στα 70 δις. γενικά από την Ευρωπαϊκή κρίση και πρωτίστως από την Ελληνική. Επίσης ξέρω ότι αν ήμουνα Γερμανός πολίτικος και μπορούσα να επιβάλω την οικονομική πολιτική σε μια χώρα και όσο αυτή είναι σε κρίση, εγώ κερδίζω, θα τους επέβαλα μέτρα, που θα παρέτειναν την κρίση, μέχρι το σημείο που θα αρχίσει να μην με συμφέρει πλέον. Και φυσικά εκτός από τα λεφτά που κερδίζω από την κρίση, αυτή η χώρα μου χρωστάει και το δάνειο που της έδωσα μαζί με τους τόκους.
Εκτός αν αμφιβάλεις ότι έτσι θα ενεργούσε κάποιος πολιτικός μιας ξένης χώρας.
Επίσης ξέρω ότι ξένοι αναλυτές αναφέρουν ότι η οικονομική καταστροφή που έχει υποστεί η Ελλάδα αυτά τα 4 χρόνια είναι η μεγαλύτερη από την μεγάλη ύφεση του 28 ή 29. Δηλαδή η μεγαλύτερη οικονομική καταστροφή που έχει υποστεί δυτική χώρα σε περίοδο ειρήνης τα τελευταία 80 χρόνια.
Ξέρω ότι προ κρίσης η ανεργία ήταν στο 8 με 9% και τώρα έχει φτάσει στο 28 με 29% δηλαδή έχει τριπλασιαστεί.
Ξέρω ότι σε όλη την Ευρώπη τα τελευταία χρόνια τα καύσιμα κατά μέσο όρο έχουν αυξηθεί 58% και στην Ελλάδα 120%.
Ξέρω ότι ένας πατέρας που θέλει να δει το παιδί του να κάνει παρέλαση, δεν μπορεί, τον εμποδίζουν 5-6 διμοιρίες ματ.
Ξέρω ότι του Αγ. Δημητρίου που ήταν ο Σαμαράς στην εκκλησία του Αγ. Δημητρίου, ο κόσμος δεν μπορούσε να προσεγγίσει την εκκλησία. Τους έλεγε η αστυνομία ότι δεν μπορούν να μπουν στην εκκλησία επειδή δεν χωρούσε άλλο κόσμο. Με το που έφυγαν οι επίσημοι μέσα σε μια στιγμή άδειασε η εκκλησία και ξαφνικά επιτρεπόταν για τον απλό κόσμο να μπει.
Ξέρω έχουμε χάσει 25% του ΑΕΠ τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Ξέρω ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια, όταν βγαίνει η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση να διαψεύσει κάτι κατηγορηματικά, είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι πρόκειται να εφαρμοσθεί στο επόμενο δίμηνο με τρίμηνο. Καθότι αυτή η ιστορία δεν έγινε ούτε μία ούτε δύο, ούτε τρεις φορές.
Ξέρω ότι πολλοί βουλευτές του Ελληνικού Κοινοβουλίου, δεν ήξεραν καν τι υπέγραφαν.
Ξέρω ότι έχουμε αναλάβει την υποχρέωση να πάμε τους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις στο επίπεδο της Βουλγαρίας και της Ρουμανίας. Δηλαδή στο επίπεδο που φοβόντουσαν ότι θα παν αυτοί που ψήφισαν για να παραμείνουμε στον ίδιο δρόμο και για να το αποφύγουν, ψήφισαν όπως ψήφισαν.
Ξέρω ότι η Κυβέρνηση χρησιμοποιεί τον νόμο της πολιτικής επιστράτευσης, που έχει ψηφισθεί για να αντιμετωπίζει εντελώς διαφορετικές καταστάσεις ως μηχανισμό καταστολής απεργιών.
Ξέρω ότι πρόσφατα η Κυβέρνηση έβγαλε ένα νόμο που ήξερε σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με την εκδήλωση προθέσεων ότι δεν έχει την έγκριση της Ελληνικής Βουλής.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά όταν έρθει προς έγκρισης προς την Ελληνική Βουλή, τελικά δεν εγκριθεί από την Ελληνική Βουλή και έχει δημιουργηθεί στο ενδιάμεσο η νέριτ ή όπως αλλιώς την ονομάσουν, τότε τι γίνεται; Όχι ότι έχει σοβαρές πιθανότητες αυτό το σενάριο, αλλά λέμε 1% να γίνει.
Και θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω την λίστα για δεκάδες γραμμές ακόμη.
Και για να σε προλάβω, όχι δεν ψήφισα συριζα. Οι όποιο προβληματισμοί παραθέτω εδώ δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με κομματική τοποθέτηση.

----------


## Ashdalande

> οχι μονο βγηκε λογο ονοματος αλλα και με καταγγελια καλπονοθειας απο μπραβους ο εταιρος υποψηφιος σχοινάς της νεας δημοκρατιας στο ρεθυμνο αποχωρησε απο τη νεα δημοκρατια με καταγγελια για νοθεια στην καλπη καταγγειλε το κομα τους και εφυγε.
> 
> http://liberalcreta.pblogs.gr/tags/schoinas-gr.html



Ο Σχοινας "τα πηρε" και αποχωρησε με στυλ "τραβατε με κι ας κλαιω" αγαπητε...Αυτο ψιθυριζεται στο Ρεθυμνο...

----------


## mpetou

> Ο Σχοινας "τα πηρε" και αποχωρησε με στυλ "τραβατε με κι ας κλαιω" αγαπητε...Αυτο ψιθυριζεται στο Ρεθυμνο...


να σε ρωτησω κατι και θελω να μου απαντησεις την αληθεια ... εγινε ή οχι καλπονοθεια ?
Οσους ξερω απο το ρεθυμνο τοτε λεγανε οτι εγινε..

αν και δεν ειναι το θεμα μας αυτο ειναι για να θυμομαστε ποιοι θα επανιδρυσουνε το κρατος  και θα κανουνε τις αποκρατικοποιησεις

----------


## linman

*Γλυκερία: Ευχαριστούμε τον κύριο Σαμαρά για το δώρο*


Στις δραματικές εξελίξεις που αφορούν την ΕΡΤ αναφέρθηκε και η Γλυκερία.

«Στέκομαι δίπλα στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ δίπλα σε κάθε Έλληνα δίπλα σε κάθε άνθρωπο», τονίζει στην δήλωσή της η γνωστή τραγουδίστρια και προσθέτει: «Ας μην επιτρέψουμε να μας χρησιμοποιήσουν ξανά. Όχι στο φόβο όχι στην φτώχεια όχι στην χειραγώγηση όχι στην απαξίωση. Είμαστε όλοι μαζί, έχουμε δύναμη.Ευχαριστούμε τον κύριο Σαμαρά για το δώρο!!!»

Zougla.g

----------


## fsmpoing

> Τώρα είδα και εγώ οτι το nerit.gr λέει πως δεν υπάρχει σελίδα, παίζει με κάποιον τρόπο να πήρε το κράτος το domain πίσω.


πλακα εκανα (δεν ειχε κλεισει τοτε)
Εβαλα το λινκ του μπλοκ http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

με τη φωτο http://imageshack.us/a/img825/340/acg.png


*Spoiler:*




			....με τα πολλα μνμ χανουμε τη μπαλα :Razz: 



α mpetou τωρα που σε ξαναβρηκα ...τι ειπες εχει το blog ;

----------


## mpetou

αστο τιποτα δεν εχει τωρα
ειχε endless loop αλλα το εκανε hard break η εεττ

----------


## Ashdalande

> να σε ρωτησω κατι και θελω να μου απαντησεις την αληθεια ... εγινε ή οχι καλπονοθεια ?
> Οσους ξερω απο το ρεθυμνο τοτε λεγανε οτι εγινε..
> 
> αν και δεν ειναι το θεμα μας αυτο ειναι για να θυμομαστε ποιοι θα επανιδρυσουνε το κρατος  και θα κανουνε τις αποκρατικοποιησεις


Εγω δεν ειπα οτι δεν εγινε νοθεια, μαλλον εγινε και επιβεβαιωνεται απο αυτο που σου εγραψα πιο πανω, γιατι αντι ο Σχοινας να ζητησει να πανε στο εκλογοδικειο και να μετρηθουν απο την αρχη ολες οι ψηφοι, εβγαλε ενα δυο τσιριδες και μετα πολυ απλα δεν εκανε τιποτα...Ο νοων νοειτω!

----------


## fsmpoing

> αστο τιποτα δεν εχει τωρα
> ειχε endless loop αλλα το εκανε hard break η εεττ



*Spoiler:*




			ωχ 
καλα παμε
		


edit παιζει ok τωρα ...αστο δεν τοχω :Sorry:

----------


## ifaigios

Ο Χίτλερ ενημερώνεται για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ

----------


## washcloud

Ο δημοσιογράφος Κώστας Αρβανίτης φαντάζομαι δεν είναι άγνωστος στους περισσότερους που διαβάζουν το παρόν νήμα. Για την ιστορία πάντως, έχει κατά καιρούς εργαστεί στην ΕΡΤ με συμβάσεις έργου (δεν υπήρξε διορισμένος αορίστου δηλαδή). Ίσως η πιο γνωστή του περίοδος υπήρξε πέρυσι κατά την αρχή της σαιζόν, καθώς είχε γίνει στόχος των Δένδια/Λιάτσου, μετά από "ανεπίτρεπτο" σχόλιό του εν είδει ρητορικού ερωτήματος προς τον Δένδια, μετά την παρουσίαση του θέματος περί καταγγελιών της αγγλικής εφημερίδας Guardian για βασανισμούς από την ελληνική Ασφάλεια κλπκλπ. Συγκεκριμένα είχε κοπεί μετά από το συγκεκριμένο "συμβάν" η εκπομπή "Πρωινή Ενημέρωση" που συμπαρουσίαζε μαζί με την συνάδελφό του Μαριλένα Κατσίμη, με σκοπό την μελλοντική της παρουσίαση από άλλους, μάλλον πιο..."πολιτισμένους" (και "μη διεφθαρμένους", ίσως...) δημοσιογράφους. [Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σας θυμίζει κάτι...α, ναι, σας θυμίζει.] Τεσπα, κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησε μια "πρωτοφανής" (για τα δεδομένα ενός κυβερνητικού οργανισμού - "άντρου διαφθοράς") συσπείρωση των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ, με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τις επαναλαμβανόμενες απεργίες που γρήγορα μεταλαμπαδεύτηκε μερικώς και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο του σχετικού συναφιού, εργαζομένων δηλαδή σε άλλες εταιρίες ενημέρωσης, με χαρακτηριστικά όπως την δια της εκτενούς αναφοράς στο ζήτημα, ηθικής στήριξης. Τράβηξε κοντά 2 βδομάδες αν θυμάμαι καλά, με τελική κατάληξη την δικαίωση των 2 παρουσιαστών που επανεκλήθησαν στην συνέχιση της εκπομπήηηςςςς......Επειδή όμως πίσω είχε ο Δένδιας την ουρά, και όταν ήρθε η ώρα της λήξης της σύμβασης του Κώστα Αρβανίτη μετά από 1.5 μήνα, η σύμβαση δεν ανανεώθηκε (όπως σαφώς αναμενόταν) και η εκπομπή ξαναξεκίνησε μετά από μερικές μέρες με άλλους κεντρικούς παρουσιαστές...
...Η πολύπαθη "Πρωινή Ενημέρωση", είχε ήδη υποστεί μια σημαντική παρέμβαση από το ξεκίνημά της για την τηλεοπτική σαιζόν 2012-13, καθώς είχε πετσοκοπεί κατά το ήμισυ (2ωρη αντί 4ωρη και μάλιστα στις πιο άγριες ώρες της πρωινής ζώνης : 6 με 8), καθώς ποτέ δεν έχαιρε εκτίμησης από τα κυβερνητικά σχήματα - και όχι μόνον από αυτά. Γιατί έτσι όμως; Σίγουρα δεν ήταν το ήρεμο και πολιτισμένο και διανθισμένο από μια ελαφρά ιλαρότητα στυλ του Κώστα Αρβανίτη, όπως το γνώρισα όταν άσχετα πέτυχα κάποιες φορές την εκπομπή και σιγά-σιγά την εκτίμησα. Ούτε ήταν η ψύχραιμη και χωρίς κορώνες ή τηλεοπτικούς καννιβαλισμούς προσέγγιση θεμάτων, ρεπορτάζ, καλεσμένων. Μια εκπομπή στην οποία δεν γινόταν μπάχαλο από αψιμαχίες φωνασκούντων, μια εκπομπή χωρίς ξώβυζες παρουσιάστριες, χωρίς σαρκασμούς, χωρίς γλάστρες και μαϊντανούς, γλοιώδη υποκοριστικά, τρομολαγνεία, οσφυοκαμψίες και ταχαμουδηθενάδικους πεφταπτασυννεφισμούς, χωρίς καθοδηγητικά ερωτήματα με δικηγοροδιαβολικό σκοπό την πρόκληση έκρηξης,  χωρίς δωροεπιταγές και νούμερα "ειδικής χρέωσης"...Αυτά συνέβαιναν αλλού. Στους μουστάκηδες, στους γυαλάκηδες, στους κουστουμάκηδες, στους γραββατάκηδες, στους κοιλαράκηδες... Τότε τί ήταν αυτό που ενοχλούσε; Επιφανειακά, το ότι ο Κώστας Αρβανίτης είναι "του ΑΝΤ.ΑΡ.ΣΥ.Α.". Λιγότερο όσο στα πράγματα ήταν το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ., και σαφώς περισσότερο όταν την σκυτάλη πήρε η Ν.Δ. και μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, με την έναρξη της επόμενης τηλεοπτικής σαιζόν, έπεσε το 1ο χαράτσωμα. Παν' απ' όλα όμως ήταν το γενικό στυλ της εκπομπής, και δη των παρουσιαστών, που δεν φοβόντουσαν να θέσουν ευγενικά μεν, αιχμηρότατα δε, θέματα και ανάλογα πάνω σε αυτά, ερωτήματα ή να κάνουν σχετικά σχόλια. Ειδικά λοιπόν για την νέα κυβέρνηση, ήταν άκρως ανεπιθύμητοι : ούτε "δικά τους παιδιά" ήταν, ούτε έστω κουστουμαρισμένα, ταγιεραρισμένα, άχρωμα, άοσμα, απαρατήρητοι μπορούσαν να περάσουν...
Κι όμως, αυτή η εκπομπή, είχε αρκετά μεγάλο ποσοστό θέασης για τα δεδομένα της "άφαντης" και "αντιεμπορικής" ΕΡΤ. Γιατί είπαμε, όσο κι αν πιθανότατα τα εϊτζιμπονούμερα σερβίρονται στο πιάτο (όπως εντόνως και γενικώς φημολογείται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια), δεν γίνεται να κουκουλώνονται τα πάντα σε όλη τους την έκταση. Γιατί όπως επίσης είπαμε, εκτός από τους διαβρωμένους, τους αποχαυνωμένους, τους πνευματικά πεθαμένους, υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που είναι εντάξει, ξέρει τί του γίνεται, και ξέρει να εκτιμάει...

Τα παραπάνω τα έγραψα, εν είδει προλόγου, για να παραθέσω ένα βιντεάκι που πέτυχα, αναρωτώμενος αν υπάρχει κάποια δήλωση/αντίδραση/εκπομπή/άρθρο του από μηνών απομακρυσμένου από τα της ΕΡΤ, Κώστα Αρβανίτη, σχετικά με τα από Τρίτης γεγονότα. Είναι από την αρχή του 2013, όσο δηλαδή ήταν ακόμη στην δούλεψη της ΕΡΤ (1.200 μεικτά μηνιαίως κατά δήλωσή του, αν αναρωτιέται κανείς και θα ήθελε, αλλά βαριέται να το ψάξει). Όμως μιλάει για την δημόσια τηλεόραση, τον ρόλο της, την λειτουργίας της, την λειτουργία των εργαζομένων της, την λειτουργία αυτών που διοικούν τους εργαζόμενους, την λειτουργία των όσων διοικούν...αυτούς που διοικούν - αλλά και γενικά (όπως λέει κι ο τίτλος) τί συμβαίνει στις μέρες μας με την δημόσια έκφραση λόγου. 
Αναρωτήθηκα μετά το τέλος του βίντεο, εάν ο Κώστας Αρβανίτης, σε περίπτωση που θα κατέθετε αίτηση πρόσληψης στον νέο φορέα που ανακοίνωσε Το Πιο Γρήγορο ΠεΪνιρλί Δυτικά Της Συγγρού, είναι άνθρωπος που θα ενέπνεε ήθος και προσόντα ξεχωριστά στους ασεποεξεταστές του, ούτως ώστε να αποτελέσει σημαντικό γρανάζι στον υπό δημιουργία οργανισμό δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Προσωπικά θα χαιρόμουν πολύ, να τον έβλεπα μέχρι και διευθυντή ειδήσεων και στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο ακόμη του υπό σύσταση οργανισμού, καθώς είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα συνέβαλλε τα μέγιστα για έναν προσδωκώμενα αξιοκρατικό και εξυγειασμένο οργανισμό. Δεν είμαι όμως βέβαιος πως α) θα έκανε ο ίδιος του αίτηση πρόσληψης β) ό,τι και να έκανε θα υπήρχε μία στο εκατομμύριο να προσληφθεί. Διότι δουλευόμαστε όπως έχουμε πει. Διότι το πογκρόμ βαφτίζεται εξυγείανση.

Τεσπα, ορίστε το βίντεο. Για να δείτε τί ακριβώς άνθρωποι όχι δεν πρόκειται να είναι στην νέα δημόσια τηλεόραση, αλλά και τί άνθρωποι απομακρυνόντουσαν από αυτή, από αυτούς ακριβώς που σήμερα επικαλούνται την νοσηρότητά της. Το πρώτο 1/4 του βίντεο προτείνω να το παρακάμψετε ως ανούσιο (δεν μιλάει καν ο Κώστας Αρβανίτης) και να πάτε κατευθείαν στο 08:00. Ο λόγος του κρατάει μέχρι το 23:35, και θα πρότεινα να ξαναξεκινήσετε από το 30:17, λίγο πριν δηλαδή ξαναπάρει τον λόγο για να τελειώσει το βίντεο, ακούγοντας έτσι και κάτι από τα τελευταία λόγια του προηγούμενου ομιλητή. Χαρά μου θα ήταν αν καθόντουσαν να το παρακολουθήσουν όχι τόσο αυτοί που εκ προοιμίου θεωρούν πως θα το βρουν του γούστου τους, αλλά οι ακριβώς το αντίθετο... :

----------


## aroutis

> εγώ σας το είπα,
> τέρμα η ανεμελιά


Για τον Στουρνο και τον Σαμαρά σίγουρα. Υποτιμήσαν τη κατάσταση και τώρα...; ΟΥΠΣ!

----------


## anon

> μεγάλε, οι ιδεολογίες τέλειωσαν 
> τώρα κοιτάμε να μην τα χάσουμε όλα


Εσυ μάλλον έχεις αρκετό "λίπος" ακόμη, οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν και πολλά να χάσουν. Μόνο το σπίτι έμεινε, σε όσους έμεινε, και σε αρκετούς απο αυτούς θέλουν να το πάρουν με την ενεργοποίηση των πληστειριασμών. Αρα μάλλον μόνο εσύ έμεινες και λίγοι σαν και σένα που φοβούνται μην χάσουν κατιτίς... Οσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός αυτών που τα έχουν χάσει όλα, τόσο πιο επικίνδυνα γίνονται τα πράγματα. Οταν τα έχεις χάσει όλα, ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ, σπίτι, δουλειά, τιμαλφή, καταθέσεις, και δεν έχεις τίποτε, ΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ, τότε δεν σε νοιάζει... Δεν έχεις κάτι να σε νοιάξει, να προστατεύσεις... Οσο λοιπόν κάποιοι σαν και σένα υποστηρίζουν τις ήδη τρέχουσες πρακτικές, είναι σαν να υπογράφουν μια αιματηρή κατάληξη των πραγματων..

----------


## linman

*Οι ξένοι στέλνουν το μύνημα στο Σαμαρά 
*
Bloomberg: Ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο εκλογών εαν δεν βρεθεί λύση με την ΕΡΤ

Χάνεται το κλίμα αισιοδοξίας που είχε διαμορφωθεί στην Ελλάδα μετά το ξαφνικό κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ , την αποτυχία πώλησης της ΔΕΠΑ και την υποβάθμιση της Ελλάδας σε αναπτυσσόμενη χώρα από την MSCI γράφει σε άρθρο της η οικονομική ιστοσελίδα Bloomberg.

Πηγή: Bloomberg: Ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο εκλογών εαν δεν βρεθεί λύση με την ΕΡΤ | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/node/110616#ixzz2WGIZ9HqM

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

ρε anon τι του απαντάς σοβαρά; ο θησεας είναι γνωστό troll που πετάει ότι μαλακία μπορεί για να αποπροσανατολίσει τη συζήτηση όταν συζητιέται κάτι σοβαρό (και αυτό το σοβαρό δεν τον συμφέρει)

Επιπλέον προς τους moderators & forums owners: μπορεί να είναι ιερό το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης ακόμα και της πιο ακραίας άποψης αλλά όταν αυτό εκφυλίζεται τελικά αυτοαναιρείται.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απόψεις και μηνύματα που προάγουν την συζήτηση πρέπει να θάβονται κάτω από τόνους μηνυμάτων επιπέδου 1ης δημοτικού (που σκόπιμα είναι 1ης δημοτικού, όχι επειδή ο συγγραφέας τους δεν έχει τις δυνατότητες για κάτι παραπάνω) που έχουν ως μόνο σκοπό απλά να φιμώσουν τον σοβαρό και ελεύθερο διάλογο.

----------


## linman

*ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟ ΜΑΣ*
«Έπεσε» η ιστοσελίδα του ψηφιακού αρχείου της ΕΡΤ

Η πρόσβαση στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ που υπάρχει το ψηφιακό αρχείο της, δεν είναι προσβάσιμη.
Αν κάποιος επισκεφθεί την ιστοσελίδα www.­ert-archives.gr., διαπιστώνει πως η σελίδα δεν
φορτώνει...

Το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ.Η Ραδιοτηλεοπτική μας κληρονομιά.Ο Θησαυρός για όσους αγαπούν την ιστορία και τον πολιτισμό δεν είναι προσβάσιμος πλέον στους Έλληνες πολίτες..

----------


## thiseas.GP

εγω δεν θα ασχοληθώ με τα σχόλια που κάνετε για μενα
αλλά με το πως εξελίσσεται η κατάσταση
αν κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνεται ότι σε λίγες ώρες θα ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε ξανά εκλογές εγώ δεν φταίω

το ότι η κατάσταση αρχίζει και ξεφεύγει δεν το καταλαβαίνετε;;;

----------


## aroutis

> ρε anon τι του άπαντας σοβαρά; ο θησεας είναι γνωστό troll που πετάει ότι μαλακία μπορεί για να αποπροσανατολίσει τη συζήτηση όταν συζητιέται κάτι σοβαρό (και αυτο το σοβαρό δεν τον συμφέρει)
> 
> Επιπλέον προς τους moderators & forums owners: μπορει να ειναι ιερό το δικαίωμα της ελευθεριας της έκφρασης ακόμα και της πιο ακραίας άποψης αλλα οταν αυτό εκφυλίζεται τελικά αυταναιρειται.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απόψεις και μηνύματα που προάγουν την συζήτηση πρέπει να θάβονται κάτω απο τόνους μηνυμάτων επιπέδου 1ς δημοτικού (που σκόπιμα είναι 1ης δημοτικού, οχι επειδη ο συγγραφέας τους δεν έχει τις δυνατότητες για κάτι παραπάνω) που έχουν ως μόνο σκοπό απλά φιμώσουν τον σοβαρό και ελεύθερο διάλογο.


Συμφωνώ και λυπάμαι για αυτό που θα πω προς τα παιδιά της Σ.Ο. αλλά, (και μιλώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ) :

Αφου κάποιοι εδω μεσα ουτε σέβονται τους συνομιλητές τους και τρολλάρουν ασύστολα
Αφού συντάσσονται με χουντικές μεθόδους

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τους πειράξει a taste of their own medicine.

----------


## linman

Διαφωνούν *ΚΑΙ* οι Καλαματιανοί με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ 

Τις αντιρρήσεις τους στην αναστολή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ εξέφρασαν χθες όλοι όσοι μίλησαν στο «Θάρρος», στους δρόμους της Καλαμάτας.
Όλοι τους διαφωνούν με τον τρόπο που «κατέβηκαν οι διακόπτες» και έμειναν στο δρόμο χιλιάδες εργαζόμενοι με τις οικογένειές τους, ενώ δεν έλειψαν και οι απόψεις που σχετίζονται με την έλλειψη παραγωγής πολιτισμού, που θα στερηθούν, όπως είπαν, όσοι παρακολουθούσαν τις αντίστοιχες ραδιοτηλεοπτικές εκπομπές.
Κάποιοι προχώρησαν κι ένα ακόμη βήμα και μίλησαν για έλλειμμα ενημέρωσης τόσο των αποδήμων όσο και των κατοίκων των ακριτικών περιοχών της χώρας. Σε μία δε περίπτωση εκφράστηκε με ειρωνικό τρόπο προς την κυβέρνηση αίτημα να αλλάξει η πολιτισμική ταυτότητα ενός εκ των συνεντευξιαζόμενων, ενώ δεν έλειψαν, επίσης, οι σκληρές εκφράσεις, όπως «ούτε η χούντα δεν είχε κλείσει τα κανάλια».

http://tharrosnews.gr/news/content/%...B5%CF%81%CF%84

----------


## aroutis

> Συμβιβασμός ή διερευνητικές εντολές


Στα τσακιδια να πάνε.

Το έπιασες;

----------


## 29gk

> ρε anon τι του άπαντας σοβαρά; ο θησεας είναι γνωστό troll που πετάει ότι μαλακία μπορεί για να αποπροσανατολίσει τη συζήτηση όταν συζητιέται κάτι σοβαρό (και αυτο το σοβαρό δεν τον συμφέρει)
> 
> Επιπλέον προς τους moderators & forums owners: μπορει να ειναι ιερό το δικαίωμα της ελευθεριας της έκφρασης ακόμα και της πιο ακραίας άποψης αλλα οταν αυτό εκφυλίζεται τελικά αυταναιρειται.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απόψεις και μηνύματα που προάγουν την συζήτηση πρέπει να θάβονται κάτω απο τόνους μηνυμάτων επιπέδου 1ς δημοτικού (που σκόπιμα είναι 1ης δημοτικού, οχι επειδη ο συγγραφέας τους δεν έχει τις δυνατότητες για κάτι παραπάνω) που έχουν ως μόνο σκοπό απλά φιμώσουν τον σοβαρό και ελεύθερο διάλογο.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω.

----------


## thiseas.GP

εντάξει
εγώ σταματάω και θα τα πούμε μετά την Τρίτη
ειδικά αν πάμε σε εκλογές

εγώ μπορώ να δω 2-3 μέρες μπροστά,
εσείς μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι ξεφεύγει η κατάσταση;;;

σας το έχω όμως ξαναπεί, το να συζητάτε 3-4 άτομα και να συμφωνείτε μεταξύ σας αυτό δεν είναι συζήτηση,
εσείς συμφωνείτε γιατι έχετε τις ίδιες ιδεολογικές τοποθετήσεις,
ακούστε όμως και κάποιον άλλον τι έχει να πει


αυτά και ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## linman

*Η πραγματική δύναμη της ΕΡΤ* 

ΣΣτις 15 Αυγούστου, η γαλλογερμανική τηλεόραση ARTE θα προβάλει, για ολόκληρη τη μέρα, ντοκιμαντέρ και ταινίες για την Ελλάδα. Το αφιέρωμα περιλαμβάνει θέματα για τον πολιτισμό και την ιστορία μας, αλλά και νέες ταινίες για την Ελλάδα της κρίσης. 

Οι περισσότερες είναι ελληνικές παραγωγές, με την υπογραφή Ελλήνων σκηνοθετών, και χρηματοδοτήθηκαν στα πλαίσια της συμφωνίας συμπαραγωγής μεταξύ της ΕΡΤ και του ARTE. Και ενώ εκατομμύρια Γάλλοι και Γερμανοί πολίτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουν αυτό το τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα υψηλού επιπέδου, η ΕΡΤ θα είναι μάλλον ακόμα κλειστή
http://www.thousandnews.gr/index.php...-06-46-48.html

----------


## thiseas.GP

> Στα τσακιδια να πάνε.
> 
> Το έπιασες;


μαζί μετα λεφτά της τρόικας όμως
το πιασες;

ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## alekan

> Στα τσακιδια να πάνε.
> 
> Το έπιασες;


Mα τι λες τώρα, πάμε σε αποσταθεροποίηση, τριξίματα, ουγκάντα,καμπότζη,μπαγκλαντες,ξεφεύγουν τα πράγματα,ξεφεύγουν...
Χάνουμε τον ευρωπαϊκό προσανατολισμό του Τονυ Πιτσαρόνυ.

----------


## linman

φΙΛΕ ΣΊΜΟ

Δυσφορία στο Μαξίμου για την παρέμβαση Παπούλια

Υπέρ της άμεσης επανέναρξης του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ τάχθηκε ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας, Κάρολος Παπούλιας, με παρέμβαση του.

----------


## alekan

> μαζί μετα λεφτά της τρόικας όμως
> το πιασες;
> 
> ΤΕΛΟΣ


Θα πάρουμε τα δικά σου, που έβγαλες σαν ξύπνιο παιδί της εργατιάς ,μέσα από τα παιχνίδια τους, αρπάζοντας την ευκαιρία.
Το 'πιασες;

----------


## 29gk

> Θα πάρουμε τα δικά σου, που έβγαλες σαν ξύπνιο παιδί της εργατιάς ,μέσα από τα παιχνίδια τους, αρπάζοντας την ευκαιρία.
> Το 'πιασες;


Aσε να δουμε αν θα σταματησει επιτελους.



*Spoiler:*




			Η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια.

----------


## linman

*Στ. Παναγούλης στο Readyo: "Nέος Παπαδόπουλος ο Σαμαράς" * 
O βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Στάθης Παναγούλης ήταν καλεσμένος του Κώστα Λασκαράτου και της Κωνσταντίνας Ανάγνου στο Readyo.gr και ήταν λάβρος κατά της συγκυβέρνησης Σαμαρά, Βενιζέλου, Κουβέλη.

«Η ΕΡΤ είναι ένα από τα μέτρα τα αυταρχικά, τα φασιστικά που έχει πάρει τους τελευταίους μήνες η κυβέρνηση...».

- See more at: http://www.toxwni.gr/xoni-apokleisti....JnK74GLj.dpuf

----------


## panoc

απο το τρωκτικο

"Μπήτε στο www.google.gr αναζητήστε nerit.
Όταν εμφανιστούν τα αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης κάντε την επιλογή από το πτυσσόμενο μενού "ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ". Το σύστημα λέιτουργεί κάποιος βλάκας από τους κρατικοπράκτορες νόμισε ότι κάνοντας αθέατο το domain name καθάρισε ο server είναι εδώ και σερβίρει πιτσαρία-που-έσκισε ΧΑ! ΧΑ! ΧΑ!"

δουλευει

----------


## linman

*Η ΕΡΤ ήταν επικερδής γράφει η "L' Humanite"* δημοσιεύοντας έγγραφο προς το υπουργείο Οικονομικών
Με έγγραφο της διεύθυνσης της ΕΡΤ προς το υπουργείο Οικονομικών που αποκαλύπτει η γαλλική εφημερίδα "L' Humanite" και έχει ημερομηνία 27 Μαίου 2013 φαίνεται ότι η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση είχε σημαντικά κέρδη το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2013, που σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα δεν δικαιολογούν το κλείσιμο λόγω περικοπών των δημοσίων δαπανών. Τα επιχειρήματα για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ καταρρέουν το ένα μετά το άλλο γράφει στο ίδιο δημοσίευμα η "L' Humanite".

----------


## Νικαετός

Σχετικά με τον Αρβανίτη, έχω εκφράσει σε πολλές διαφορετικές περιστάσεις και σε "ανύποπτο" χρόνο την εκτίμησή μου για τον τρόπο που έκανε στην ερτ τη δουλειά του (και συνεχίζει τώρα στο κόκκινο). Ναι, πιστεύω πως είναι ένας άξιος άνθρωπος με αρχές και ήθος. (Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν πρόκειται καμιά εξουσία να τον επιλέξει ως διευθυντή της όποιας ΕΡΤ). 

Σε αρκετές συνομιλίες μου με "φίλους" στο FB (ή το tweeter), βλέπω μια κοινή στάση και κοινά επιχειρήματα από τους πολέμιους της ΕΡΤ (ή τους συμμάχους του Σαμαρά αν θέλετε). Όλοι μιλάνε με τα ίδια απαξιωτικά λόγια για τον "Σπύρο" ή την "μπήλιω" (που κατά σύμπτωση βέβαια είναι δύο εκπομπές που ξεχωρίζουν - αλλά και είναι εξωτερικές παραγωγές). Βέβαια δεν είναι τυχαίο που όσοι ΔΕΝ είναι με την Μπήλιω...είναι με την Τατιάνα ή την Μελέτη (δεν έμαθαν ότι η εκπομπή της Μπήλιως μετακόμισε για χάρη της ...άλαλης Ανθής) και όσοι ΔΕΝ είναι με τον Σπύρο δεν έχουν δει ΠΟΤΕ την εκπομπή του γιατί την ίδια ώρα ετοιμάζονται για τα σκυλάδικα ή τα καφέ ή είναι στα γήπεδα (που δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό). Μου έλεγε μάλιστα συνομιλήτρια ότι "δεν έχει δει ποτέ τον Σπύρο, γιατί δεν είναι του γούστου της αυτή η εκπομπή" μόνο την "Eurovision" βλέπει από την ΕΡΤ... οπότε τι να συζητήσεις. Κάπου διάβασα εδώ, τον χαρακτηρισμό "κωλοπεριοδικό" για την Ραδιοτηλεόραση. Ε, ναι δεν εκπλήσσομαι καθόλου που αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ. 

Έχω πει πολλές φορές πως στη ζωή και στην πορεία ενός λαού κατ' επέκταση, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο. Στενοχωριέμαι που επιβεβαιώνομαι καθημερινά. Η ηλιθιότητα και η βλακεία (οι επιεικέστερες εκφράσεις) των συνελλήνων είναι απύθμενη. Και στενοχωριέμαι που αυτή μεταφέρεται εδώ μέσα. Δέχομαι ειλικρινά το λέω, να λέει κάποιος ότι ναι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να κλείσει γιατί έπρεπε να γίνουν 2670 απολύσεις, έτσι κυνικά. Είναι μια άποψη που την στηρίζουν επιχειρήματα. Με την ίδια λογική που εγώ λέω να διαλυθούν οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις, το άνδρο της διαφθοράς και των στεγανών. Είναι μια άποψη. Το να ακούω όμως ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι άχρηστη δεν παράγει τίποτα διαφορετικό ή άξιο λόγου, ε αυτό δεν στέκει. Δεν υπάρχει. Στην μαλακία δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα. Έτσι ωμά γιατί δεν μπορείς να συζητήσεις με τέτοιους ανθρώπους. 

Έχω μάθει στη ζωή μου να σέβομαι την διαφορετική άποψη. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να έχει από μία. Δεν σημαίνει όμως πρώτον΄, ότι είναι σωστή και δεύτερον ότι πρέπει να την επιβάλλει στους άλλους όταν είναι σαφώς (και δημοσκοπικά ακόμα) μειοψηφική. Όταν κάποιος θέλει να σε πείσει ότι τη νύχτα έχει φως και τη μέρα σκοτάδι και να σου λέει έτσι είναι γιατί το λέω εγώ και μπορώ να το επιβάλλω και επιπλέον το λέω γιατί κοιμάμαι την μέρα και ζω τη νύχτα...τι να πεις?

- - - Updated - - -




> μαζί μετα λεφτά της τρόικας όμως
> το πιασες;
> 
> ΤΕΛΟΣ


Προσωπικά χ@στηκα με τα λεφτά της τρόικας. Από τότε που ήλθαν η ζωή μου έγινε μαύρη... (και άλλων 1.500.000 συμπατριωτών μου) το πιασες? Μπορούν να τα πάρουν και να πάνε στο διάολο. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## linman

*Ξεσηκώθηκαν οι δημοσιογράφοι του Βελγίου για την ΕΡΤ* 

Ξεσηκώθηκαν οι δημοσιογράφοι του Βελγίου σε ένδειξη συμπαράστασης προς τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ. Συγκεντρώθηκαν έξω από την Πρεσβεία της Ελλάδας στις Βρυξέλλες φωνάζοντας συνθήματα και κρατώντας πανό για το «λουκέτο» στην κρατική τηλεόραση.

Στο πλευρό των Βέλγων δημοσιογράφων στάθηκαν και ανταποκριτές από όλο τον κόσμο, ενώ Έλληνες που ζουν στο Βέλγιο εξέφρασαν την αντίδρασή τους στο «μαύρο» της ΕΡΤ και στον αποκλεισμό τους από την ενημέρωση που είχαν μέσω ΕΡΤ για τη χώρα τους.

----------


## nnn

Απορώ τόσα χρόνια μέλη στο adslgr και δεν έχετε μάθει πως η χειρότερη τιμωρία για τα trolls είναι να τα αφήνεις πεινασμένα και όχι να τα μπανάρεις  :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

> Απορώ τόσα χρόνια μέλη στο adslgr και δεν έχετε μάθει πως η χειρότερη τιμωρία για τα trolls είναι να τα αφήνεις πεινασμένα και όχι να τα μπανάρεις


Επειδη συνεχεια  ακουω αυτο το επιχειρημα. Ναι κανονικα αυτη ειναι μια σωστη και γενικα αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος. Θα πρεπει να καταλαβετε ομως πως οι συζητησεις απο ενα σημειο και μετα απλα καταστρεφονται.. Ειναι απολυτως αδυνατο να ποαρακολουθησεις ενα νημα και ενα θεμα, οταν αυτο κυριολεκτικα σαμποταρεται με μυνηματακια, με ανοησιουλές, με καμια θεση, με καμια αποψη αλλα με συνεχεις παρενοχλησεις. Απολυτως αδυνατο.

----------


## aroutis

@nnn, 

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω (μεν) αλλά ρε γμτ, οταν τελικά δεις το banned στο nick δεν μπορεις να διαφωνήσεις με μένα ότι νιώθεις μια γλυκιά ικανοποίηση (καθαρίζει ο αέρας ρε γμτ...)  :Wink: 

(Thanks to Σ.Ο. btw !  :One thumb up: )

Οσο για τα ψευτοδιλήμματα για τις αποσταθεροποιήσεις και κουραφέξαλα (για όποιους μοιράζονται ίσως τα λεγόμενα πρώην συμφορουμήτη) ..:
Μεταξυ της δημοκρατίας (όσο flawed και αν είναι) και δικτατορίας που θέλουν να μας πάνε με τυράκι τα χρήματα της Τρόϊκα , χιλιες φορες τη δημοκρατία. Κάποιοι χυσαν αίμα για αυτό, καλο να το θυμόμαστε. 

Ποτε δεν γουσταρα να ειμαι drug addict, δεν θα ξεκινήσω σημερα.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Συμφωνώ και λυπάμαι για αυτό που θα πω προς τα παιδιά της Σ.Ο. αλλά, (και μιλώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ) :
> 
> Αφου κάποιοι εδω μεσα ουτε σέβονται τους συνομιλητές τους και τρολλάρουν ασύστολα
> Αφού συντάσσονται με χουντικές μεθόδους
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τους πειράξει a taste of their own medicine.


Δεν είναι φασιστικό το να αποτρέψεις κάποιον που προσπαθεί επανειλημμένα να σε φιμώσει από το να το επιτύχει.

Επιπλέον επειδή προφανώς η λογική της Σ.Ο. είναι κάτι του στυλ "αφήστε τους να εκτεθούν, θα τους πάρουν όλοι χαμπάρι και θα φύγουν", να σημειώσω ότι 
1) δεν φεύγουν (ίσως το κάνουν προσωρινά αλλά επανέρχονται)
2) μέχρι να τους πάρουν χαμπάρι αρκετοί έχουν πηδήξει πολλές φορές το θέμα/τα θέματα
3) είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να τρολλάρεις από το να γράψεις μια σοβαρή και μεστή δημοσίευση. Επιπλέον αν γράψεις μια σοβαρή απάντηση που επένδυσες χρόνο, δε θα κάτσεις να την επαναλάβεις 100 φορές για να μη φιμωθείς από trolling μηνύματα.

Τύποι σαν τον Θησέα βασίζονται ειδικά στο 3ο. Αν το φόρουμ θέλει να είναι χώρος ουσιαστικής επικοινωνίας πρέπει να αυτοπροστατευτεί. Αν δεν το κάνει θα καταντήσει να δημοσιεύεται κανένα σοβαρό μήνυμα που και που και τα υπόλοιπα θα είναι τύπου "Θησέα" και απαντήσεις προς αυτόν του στυλ "δε μας χέζεις".

----------


## linman

*Τηλεοπτική εισβολή Σκοπιανών πάνω στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ*
Έφτασαν μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη, τηλεοπτικά Έξαλλοι χιλιάδες τηλεθεατές στη Β. Ελλάδα

 Τηλεοπτική εισβολή Σκοπιανών πάνω στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ

Δεν πρόλαβαν να κλείσουν οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ στη βόρεια Ελλάδα και τα Σκόπια βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να φτάσουν τηλεοπτικά μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη, καταπατώντας τον τηλεοπτικό χάρτη συχνοτήτων…

Ήδη σε πολλές τηλεοράσεις της Βόρειας Ελλάδας έχουν μπει τα Σκοπιανά κανάλια, όπως το δίκτυο MPT (Македонска радио телевизија), του οποίου η εικόνα δεν είναι κόμη καλής ποιότητας, αλλά όπως σχολίαζαν κάποιοι είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να στραφούν οι κεραίες εκπομπής προς την Ελλάδα και να ενισχυθούν.

Εξοργισμένοι χιλιάδες τηλεθεατών της Θεσσαλονίκης που ήρθαν αντιμέτωποι με αυτή την ιδιότυπη «πολιτιστική εισβολή», μετά την εγκατάλειψη των συχνοτήτων της ΕΡΤ από την κυβέρνηση.
- See more at: http://www.exedra.gr/ellada-m/item/4....JVM9Dum9.dpuf

----------


## psyxakias

> Ο Χίτλερ ενημερώνεται για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ


 :Respekt:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

εγώ οφείλω να γνωστοποιήσω ότι το μεγαλύτερο φόρουμ βάση αριθμού χρηστών στην Ελλάδα δεν δίνει το λόγο σε κανένα απο τα μέλη του για ενα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα. Οσα θέματα άνοιξαν μπήκε λουκέτο και όσες απόψεις εκφράστηκαν τις διέγραψαν την ίδια στιγμή. Ωστόσο το μείζον θέμα είναι το μποικοτάζ στο άμαζον λόγω της επαναφοράς των μεταφορικών .
Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω κάτι παραπάνω ,βγάζετε μόνοι σας τα συμπεράσματα σας . Το αναφέρω γιατι πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τι κρύβεται πίσω απο τις σελίδες που επισκεπτόμαστε και εκφράζουμε τις απόψεις μας.

----------


## GetRid

για ποιο φόρουμ λες;

----------


## patch

lol

δλδ ;

----------


## Burning Skies

> Απορώ τόσα χρόνια μέλη στο adslgr και δεν έχετε μάθει πως η χειρότερη τιμωρία για τα trolls είναι να τα αφήνεις πεινασμένα και όχι να τα μπανάρεις


Απορω πως δεν εχεις καταλαβει και εσυ τοσα χρονια οτι ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ να μεινει ποτε πεινασμενο ενα troll. Παντα καποιοι θα τσιμπησουν και θα το ταϊσουν (γι'αυτο και το μπανιο ειναι μονοδρομος).  :Razz:

----------


## alekan

> για ποιο φόρουμ λες;


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): αϋπνίες;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GetRid

Εγώ παντως διασκεδασα πολύ με τα ποστ του Θησσέα τις τελευταίες μέρες. Η ασυναρτησία έσπασε κάθε προηγούμενο ρεκόρ του ίδιου και πρόδιδε τον πανικό του. Εξ αντανακλάσεως προδίδει και τον πανικό της εγκαθιδρυμένης σαπίλας, αυτής που ο Θησσέας σίγουρα υπηρετεί και μάλλον είναι και μέλος, αυτής που δεν αφήνει τίποτε όρθιο στην χώρα 3 χρόνια τωρα.

Πανικός, γιατί στον φαινομενικά πανισχυρο τοίχο της εξουσίας, άνοξε μια μεγάλη ρωγμή και εκεί μέσα όλοι πια διακρίνουν τον γυμνό βασιλιά.

- - - Updated - - -




> αϋπνίες;;;


Με συγχωράς αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω.  :What..?:

----------


## kontinos

> ...
> Με συγχωράς αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω.


αυπνιες 

Εδιτ: Κααααιιιιι μολις θυμηθηκα πως βαζεις λινκ μεσα σε λεξουλα.

----------


## linman

Σε συνέντευξή της στην εφημερίδα taz του Βερολίνου με τίτλο «Θυμίζει πραξικόπημα» η ευρωβουλευτής Ρεμπέκα Χαρμς από το κόμμα των Πρασίνων τονίζει ότι «είναι ίσως το μεγαλύτερο πειρατικό ραδιόφωνο που υπήρξε ποτέ στην Ευρώπη.

Αναφερόμενη στην απόφαση του πρωθυπουργού η γερμανίδα ευρωβουλευτής, που ταξίδεψε στην Αθήνα για να δει από κοντά όσα συμβαίνουν είπε: «ίσως αυτή τη φορά να το παρατράβηξε και η χώρα να πάει για πρόωρες εκλογές

----------


## ntua

Αυτό που οι ψηφοθήρες κρύβουν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να κλείσει. Έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια και όχι ως κρατικοδίαιτη και ψηφοθηρική.

----------


## manoulamou

> φΙΛΕ ΣΊΜΟ
> 
> Δυσφορία στο Μαξίμου για την παρέμβαση Παπούλια
> 
> Υπέρ της άμεσης επανέναρξης του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ τάχθηκε ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας, Κάρολος Παπούλιας, με παρέμβαση του.


Η μετεμψυχωση του ΡΑΝ ΤΑΝ ΠΛΑΝ με προχωρημενο αλτσχάιμερ μαλιστα
Τριτη υπεγραψε την ΠΝΠ για κλεισιμο Παρασκευη παρενεβη...
Η αντισταση απο τα 15, βλαπτει σοβαρα την υγεια! :ROFL: 



- - - Updated - - -

ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ
Θα παταξωμεν την διαφθοραν, τα τελευταια χρονια εγινε οργιο  ΜΠΛΑΜΠΛΑ
Θα σας σωσουμε βρε θελετε δε θελετε ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ που σας χρεοκοπησαμε, σας διορισαμε, νομιμοποιησαμε το αυθαιρετο σας  και εξακολουθουμε να ξεπουλαμε ολα τα φιλετα του Δημοσιου ΙΔΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΑ στους κολλητους μας μεγαλοφυγαδες εργολαβοκαναλαρχες!

* ΒΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ!!!*

----------


## GetRid

> Αυτό που οι ψηφοθήρες κρύβουν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να κλείσει. Έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια και όχι ως κρατικοδίαιτη και ψηφοθηρική.


Ολα αυτά ο μοντέρ Κεδίκογλού, ο πορνοεκδότης Αιμίλιος και η Ανθή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 29gk

> Αυτό που οι ψηφοθήρες κρύβουν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να κλείσει. Έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια και όχι ως κρατικοδίαιτη και ψηφοθηρική.


Πρωτον το ψηφοθηρες και το ψηφοθηρικη, αντιφασκουν. Ενας απο τους δυο ειναι ο ψηφοθηρας και ο αλλος ειναι ο σωστος και ο δικαιος. Δευτερον, εχει τεθει παμπολλες φορες στη συζητηση αλλα δεν εχει απαντηθει. Ποιος ηταν ο προισταμενος ενα χρονο τωρα ; Ποιος διοριζε ημετερους ; Ποιος επαγγελεται σημερα την καθαρση ; Μηπως ειναι ο ιδιος ; Μηπως εχουμε ενα θεατρο παραλογου ; Μηπως πιστευεις στο παραλογο ; Γιατι το κανεις ; Τι ειναι αυτο που σε πειθει για την ειλικρινεια του Κεδικογλου ;

----------


## GetRid

> Τι ειναι αυτο που σε πειθει για την ειλικρινεια του Κεδικογλου ;


Τι να είναι αυτό άραγες...  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> *Ξεσηκώθηκαν οι δημοσιογράφοι του Βελγίου για την ΕΡΤ* 
> 
> Ξεσηκώθηκαν οι δημοσιογράφοι του Βελγίου σε ένδειξη συμπαράστασης προς τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ. Συγκεντρώθηκαν έξω από την Πρεσβεία της Ελλάδας στις Βρυξέλλες φωνάζοντας συνθήματα και κρατώντας πανό για το «λουκέτο» στην κρατική τηλεόραση.
> 
> Στο πλευρό των Βέλγων δημοσιογράφων στάθηκαν και ανταποκριτές από όλο τον κόσμο, ενώ Έλληνες που ζουν στο Βέλγιο εξέφρασαν την αντίδρασή τους στο «μαύρο» της ΕΡΤ και στον αποκλεισμό τους από την ενημέρωση που είχαν μέσω ΕΡΤ για τη χώρα τους.


Λογικό. Και κανονικά περιμένω απο την δημοσιογραφική κοινότητα της υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης να "μαυρίσει" την ελληνική κυβέρνηση ως χουντική (που ειναι στην πραγματικότητα) ως εκεί που δεν φτάνει.

Γιατί η Ελλάδα είναι το πειραματόζωο. Εαν περάσουν τέτοιες λογικές, φασιστικές, υπογράφω με δυο υπογραφές και κλείνω κανάλια, σφραγίζω συχνότητες, κλείνω sites, διαγράφω domains, φιλτράρω ή παρεμβάλω για να μην περνά ότι δεν θέλω, ΤΟΤΕ, εαν όλα αυτά περάσουν κατα πως το θέλουν, πολύ σύντομα θα το δούμε και σε άλλες χώρες να γινεται. Είναι ένα πείραμα σοκ και δέους, απολυταρχικής εξουσίας... Το ξαναλέω, ζούμε σε μια φαινάκη δημοκρατίας, και ο κόσμος, ο πολύς λαός, έχει φάει πολύ πλύση εγκεφάλου προκειμένου να τολμησει νασ ψηφίσει οτιδήποτε πέραν απο την πεπατημένη, την σίγουρη οδό. Ο κόσμος έχει φάει πολύ φόβο και τρομοκρατία. 

Για όλους, μια επανάληψη έστω και με μορφή ταινίας του "1984" είναι επιβεβλημένη. Επίσης πολύ καλή ταινία το Brasil με τον Ρομπερτ Ντε Νιρο. Εχουμε πολλές αντιδικτατορικές ταινίες, για την ελληνική χουντα και άλλες, καλό ειναι να τις δείτε, και εαν ξεφύγετε λίγο απο την ωμή βία των συλλήψεων στα υπόλοιπα δεν διαφέρουμε και πολύ, ίσως αντίθετα σήμερα ναναι χειρότερα, γιατί έχει εμποτιστεί με φόβο και έλλειψη ελπίδας όλος ο απλός λαός.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αυτό που οι ψηφοθήρες κρύβουν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να κλείσει. Έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια και όχι ως κρατικοδίαιτη και ψηφοθηρική.


Αν δεν κάνεις πλάκα, υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## linman

*Δεν μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε την αψυχολόγητη ενέργεια να κλείσουν όλοι οι φορείς της ΕΡΤ.* 
Ιδιαίτερα αυτή την περίοδο με τα μεγάλα γεγονότα και τις σοβαρές εξελίξεις, η ψύχραιμη και αντικειμενική ματιά της ΕΡΤ είναι απολύτως αναγκαία. Είναι μοναδικό και πρωτοφανές φαινόμενο το οποίο αποτελεί πλήγμα στη δημοκρατία, στην αντικειμενική και ισότιμη ενημέρωση και προβολή των απόψεων. Ιδίως η επαρχία στηρίζεται πάρα πολύ στους Περιφερειακούς σταθμούς της ΕΡΤ και η έλλειψη τους δημιουργεί ένα μεγάλο κενό στην επικοινωνία μας.
Δεν παραβλέπουμε βεβαίως και το μεγάλο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται με την απόλυση χιλιάδων εργαζομένων σ' αυτή τη κρίσιμη περίοδο. Αρνητικό επίσης είναι το γεγονός, με τις διαστάσεις που έχει πάρει και τις κινητοποιήσεις που έχει προκαλέσει, ότι αποτελεί δυσφήμηση για τη χώρα μας με αρνητικές συνέπειες για τον τουρισμό από τον οποίο περιμένουμε πάρα πολλά. Θεωρούμε ως εκ τούτου αναγκαίο να αναθεωρήσετε την απόφαση και να επαναλειτουργήσει κανονικά τόσο η τηλεόραση όσο και οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί.
Οι Δήμαρχοι:
Αγίου Νικολάου – Δημήτρης Κουνενάκης
Ιεράπετρας - Ιωσήφ Αναστασάκης
Σητείας - Θεόδωρος Πατεράκης
Οροπεδίου Λασιθίου – Γεώργιος Μηλιαράς


http://www.prismanews.gr/index.php/c...rxoi-lasithioy

----------


## GetRid

Συντριβή για τους αντιδραστικούς! Πρώτη μεγάλη νίκη για το κίνημα!

Νέες δημοσκοπησεις καταγράφουν την διαφωνία των πολιτών στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ

- 68%, διαφωνεί με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, όπως δείχνει νέα δημοσκόπηση που διενεργήθηκε για το θέμα από την Metron Analysis για την εφημερίδα Επενδυτής. 

- 64,4% διαφωνεί με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, σε δημοσκόπηση της Κάπα Research για το Βήμα της Κυριακής, που κυκλοφόρησε το Σάββατο

Παρεπιμπτόντως και αυτό έχει την σημασία του τα φύλλα είναι απεργοσπαστικά.

Οι καθεστωτικοί αντιλήφθηκαν ότι χωρίς την διαρκή πλύση εγκεφάλου που πραγματοποιούν, οι μέρες της εξουσίας τους είναι μετρημένες. Ετσι σπεύδουν άρον-άρον να σπασουν την απεργιά και να χύσουν το δηλητηριασμένο τους μελάνι στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων.

----------


## kontinos

> Συντριβή για τους αντιδραστικούς! Πρώτη μεγάλη νίκη για το κίνημα!
> 
> Νέες δημοσκοπησεις καταγράφουν την διαφωνία των πολιτών στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ
> 
> - 68%, διαφωνεί με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, όπως δείχνει νέα δημοσκόπηση που διενεργήθηκε για το θέμα από την Metron Analysis για την εφημερίδα Επενδυτής. 
> 
> - 64,4% διαφωνεί με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, σε δημοσκόπηση της Κάπα Research για το Βήμα της Κυριακής, που κυκλοφόρησε το Σάββατο
> 
> Παρεπιμπτόντως και αυτό έχει την σημασία του τα φύλλα είναι απεργοσπαστικά.
> ...


Για την απεργοσπασια.
http://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-ta...a-tin-elleipsi

----------


## OnAl3rt

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ 902

----------


## anon

Πάντως δεν βγαίνει απο το μυαλό του ότι μπορεί και να το κάνανε επίτηδες προκειμένου να πάνε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Γιατί αυτό;

1) Βενιζέλος και Κουβέλης είναι στα πολύ κάτω τους. Δεν έχουν πλέον κόμματα αλλά αποκόμματα. αρα τους έχει στο χέρι για ότι θέλει, παίρνει την διακυβέρνηση, έχοντας αναγκη λίγη ή και καθόλου υποστήριξη.
2) Το παραπάνω μάλλον τεκμηριώνεται απο διάρευση δημοσκόπησης που δίνει στην ΝΔ κάπου 34%... 
3) Ο Τσίπρας πλέον έχει κάνει κοιλιά μεγάλη, ένα ακόμη σημείο που πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτούν.
4) Απο τέλος καλοκαιριού και μετά έρχεται νέα λαίλαπα που θα γονατίσει ακόμα και όσους αντέχουν, που σημαίνει θα μειωθεί η υποστήριξη του 34% που λένε οι δημοσκοπήσεις σήμερα. Αυτό ειναι αναπόφευκτο μιας και πάμε σε αυτόματα μέτρα γιανα καλυφθούν οι υποχρεώσεις για το μνημόνιο, και απο πωλήσεις μέχρι τώρα, μηδεν.
5) Η σιδερένια πυγμή θα δώσει την δυνατότητα να εκμεταλλευθεί και να προσεταιριστεί τους πολίτες που τους τυφλώνει το μίσος και δεν μπορούν να δούν την πάταξη θεσμών και νόμων. Και είναι πολλοί. Ανθρωποι που πριν την ΝΔ την έλεγαν τυρογαλάδες, είναι πολύ πιθανό να την ψηφίσουν, γιατι ο Αντωνάκης αποφάσισε να απολύσει μονομιάς, όσους ο ίδιος και οι δικοί του είχαν προσλάβει.
6) και πολύ σημαντικό, διάφορα σκάνδαλα, που ίσως εμπλέκονται και άνθρωποι της ΝΔ, λίστα λαγκάρντ, αλλά ίσως και "χρέη" που πρέπει να "ξεχρεώσουν", με πρόωρες εκλογές όλα διορθώνονται. Αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να παύσουν οι διώξεις. Ειναι πολύ βολικό για Παπακωνσταντίνου και αλλους.

Ισως υπάρχουν και άλλα. Ολα αυτά δείχνουν ότι ίσως η ενέργεια της παύσης της ΕΡΤ ναγινε σκόπιμα σαν άλλοθι προκειμένου να "αναγκαστούν/με" να πάμε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Εαν δεν πάμε σε εκλογές δημιουργείται προηγούμενο για συνέχεια φαστιστικών εξελίξεων, του στυλ αποφασίζουμε και διατάσουμε. Εαν γίνον εκλογες, περιμένουν (μάλλον βάσει δημοσκοπήσεων) ότι θα έχουν μια πιο καθαρή αυτόνομη και κυρίως ΦΡΕΣΚΙΑ εκλογική νίκη και άρα να επιβάλλουν στην συνέχεια νέα σκληρότερα μέτρα, αφού θα έχουν ΝΩΠΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ.... Είτε λοιπόν στη μια περίπτωση είτε στην άλλη, θα βγούν κερδισμένοι, με μόνο παράγοντα τύχης μην τυχόν και πέσουν τα ποσοστά της ΝΔ < 34%...

----------


## ntua

> Πρωτον το ψηφοθηρες και το ψηφοθηρικη, αντιφασκουν. Ενας απο τους δυο ειναι ο ψηφοθηρας και ο αλλος ειναι ο σωστος και ο δικαιος. Δευτερον, εχει τεθει παμπολλες φορες στη συζητηση αλλα δεν εχει απαντηθει. Ποιος ηταν ο προισταμενος ενα χρονο τωρα ; Ποιος διοριζε ημετερους ; Ποιος επαγγελεται σημερα την καθαρση ; Μηπως ειναι ο ιδιος ; Μηπως εχουμε ενα θεατρο παραλογου ; Μηπως πιστευεις στο παραλογο ; Γιατι το κανεις ; Τι ειναι αυτο που σε πειθει για την ειλικρινεια του Κεδικογλου ;


Ποιος μαζεύει ψηφαλάκια κλαίγοντας και βγάζοντας το βιολί όταν ποτέ δεν έβλεπε ΕΡΤ και μάλιστα τη θεωρούσε κρατική και χάλια και τώρα βρήκε ευκαιρία να βγάλει το πανέρι;

Αυτός είναι ο ψηφοθήρας.

----------


## patch

> Πάντως δεν βγαίνει απο το μυαλό του ότι μπορεί και να το κάνανε επίτηδες προκειμένου να πάνε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Γιατί αυτό;
> 
> 1) Βενιζέλος και Κουβέλης είναι στα πολύ κάτω τους. Δεν έχουν πλέον κόμματα αλλά αποκόμματα. αρα τους έχει στο χέρι για ότι θέλει, παίρνει την διακυβέρνηση, έχοντας αναγκη λίγη ή και καθόλου υποστήριξη.
> 2) Το παραπάνω μάλλον τεκμηριώνεται απο διάρευση δημοσκόπησης που δίνει στην ΝΔ κάπου 34%... 
> 3) Ο Τσίπρας πλέον έχει κάνει κοιλιά μεγάλη, ένα ακόμη σημείο που πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτούν.
> 4) Απο τέλος καλοκαιριού και μετά έρχεται νέα λαίλαπα που θα γονατίσει ακόμα και όσους αντέχουν, που σημαίνει θα μειωθεί η υποστήριξη του 34% που λένε οι δημοσκοπήσεις σήμερα. Αυτό ειναι αναπόφευκτο μιας και πάμε σε αυτόματα μέτρα γιανα καλυφθούν οι υποχρεώσεις για το μνημόνιο, και απο πωλήσεις μέχρι τώρα, μηδεν.
> 5) Η σιδερένια πυγμή θα δώσει την δυνατότητα να εκμεταλλευθεί και να προσεταιριστεί τους πολίτες που τους τυφλώνει το μίσος και δεν μπορούν να δούν την πάταξη θεσμών και νόμων. Και είναι πολλοί. Ανθρωποι που πριν την ΝΔ την έλεγαν τυρογαλάδες, είναι πολύ πιθανό να την ψηφίσουν, γιατι ο Αντωνάκης αποφάσισε να απολύσει μονομιάς, όσους ο ίδιος και οι δικοί του είχαν προσλάβει.
> 6) και πολύ σημαντικό, διάφορα σκάνδαλα, που ίσως εμπλέκονται και άνθρωποι της ΝΔ, λίστα λαγκάρντ, αλλά ίσως και "χρέη" που πρέπει να "ξεχρεώσουν", με πρόωρες εκλογές όλα διορθώνονται. Αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να παύσουν οι διώξεις. Ειναι πολύ βολικό για Παπακωνσταντίνου και αλλους.
> 
> Ισως υπάρχουν και άλλα. Ολα αυτά δείχνουν ότι ίσως η ενέργεια της παύσης της ΕΡΤ ναγινε σκόπιμα σαν άλλοθι προκειμένου να "αναγκαστούν/με" να πάμε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Εαν δεν πάμε σε εκλογές δημιουργείται προηγούμενο για συνέχεια φαστιστικών εξελίξεων, του στυλ αποφασίζουμε και διατάσουμε. Εαν γίνον εκλογες, περιμένουν (μάλλον βάσει δημοσκοπήσεων) ότι θα έχουν μια πιο καθαρή αυτόνομη και κυρίως ΦΡΕΣΚΙΑ εκλογική νίκη και άρα να επιβάλλουν στην συνέχεια νέα σκληρότερα μέτρα, αφού θα έχουν ΝΩΠΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ.... Είτε λοιπόν στη μια περίπτωση είτε στην άλλη, θα βγούν κερδισμένοι, με μόνο παράγοντα τύχης μην τυχόν και πέσουν τα ποσοστά της ΝΔ < 34%...


και εκλογές χωρίς την ερτ !

----------


## GetRid

> Για την απεργοσπασια.
> http://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-ta...a-tin-elleipsi


http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/110638...80%CE%B5%CF%81

Εβαλαν τα σκυλιά των ΜΑΤ να φυλάξουν τα εργαστήρια όπου ετοιμάζουν το δηλητήριο που οι πραγματικοί αλήτες-ρουφιάνοι-δημοσιογράφοι θα χύσουν στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων.

----------


## ntua

ΕΣΗΕΑ άλλο ένα δημοκρατικό κάστρο... αποφασίζομαι και διατάζομε!!! όποιος δουλέψει διαγράφεται....
Από "το δικαίωμα στην απεργία" 
στην "υποχρεωτική απεργία".
Με την ίδια τακτική έγινε και η Σταλινική εκκαθάριση ,
των "απεργοσπαστών" της Μαρφίν........

----------


## patch

> Ποιος μαζεύει ψηφαλάκια κλαίγοντας και βγάζοντας το βιολί όταν ποτέ δεν έβλεπε ΕΡΤ και μάλιστα τη θεωρούσε κρατική και χάλια και τώρα βρήκε ευκαιρία να βγάλει το πανέρι;
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο ψηφοθήρας.


πρώτον : δεν ξέρεις αν την έβλεπα.
και να μην την έβλεπα την πλήρωνα χωρίς να επιβαρύνεται ο προϋπολογισμός

----------


## GetRid

Τι έγινε; Επιασε δουλειά το β' ακάουντ;  :Wink:

----------


## Se7ev

Ρε τι ζόρι τραβάει ο κόσμος. Εδώ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ. Και εσεις σκάτε για την ΕΡΤ.

ΚΛΕΊΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΎΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΎΤΕΡΑ. Να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε, πως θα ξαναφτίαξουμε το μέλλον...

----------


## 29gk

> Ποιος μαζεύει ψηφαλάκια κλαίγοντας και βγάζοντας το βιολί όταν ποτέ δεν έβλεπε ΕΡΤ και μάλιστα τη θεωρούσε κρατική και χάλια και τώρα βρήκε ευκαιρία να βγάλει το πανέρι;
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο ψηφοθήρας.


Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση. Ησουν κατατοπιστικος. Να περιμενω και σχολιο για τον υπουργο Κεδικογλου ή για τους προισταμενους της ΕΡΤ, πολιτικους και φυσικους, τον τελευταιο χρονο ; Για τους διορισμους ; Για τα οικονομικα δεδομενα γενικα ; Να περιμενω ή θα συνεχισουμε με τα μονολεκτικα ;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πάντως δεν βγαίνει απο το μυαλό του ότι μπορεί και να το κάνανε επίτηδες προκειμένου να πάνε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Γιατί αυτό;
> 
> 1) Βενιζέλος και Κουβέλης είναι στα πολύ κάτω τους. Δεν έχουν πλέον κόμματα αλλά αποκόμματα. αρα τους έχει στο χέρι για ότι θέλει, παίρνει την διακυβέρνηση, έχοντας αναγκη λίγη ή και καθόλου υποστήριξη.
> 2) Το παραπάνω μάλλον τεκμηριώνεται απο διάρευση δημοσκόπησης που δίνει στην ΝΔ κάπου 34%... 
> 3) Ο Τσίπρας πλέον έχει κάνει κοιλιά μεγάλη, ένα ακόμη σημείο που πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτούν.
> 4) Απο τέλος καλοκαιριού και μετά έρχεται νέα λαίλαπα που θα γονατίσει ακόμα και όσους αντέχουν, που σημαίνει θα μειωθεί η υποστήριξη του 34% που λένε οι δημοσκοπήσεις σήμερα. Αυτό ειναι αναπόφευκτο μιας και πάμε σε αυτόματα μέτρα γιανα καλυφθούν οι υποχρεώσεις για το μνημόνιο, και απο πωλήσεις μέχρι τώρα, μηδεν.
> 5) Η σιδερένια πυγμή θα δώσει την δυνατότητα να εκμεταλλευθεί και να προσεταιριστεί τους πολίτες που τους τυφλώνει το μίσος και δεν μπορούν να δούν την πάταξη θεσμών και νόμων. Και είναι πολλοί. Ανθρωποι που πριν την ΝΔ την έλεγαν τυρογαλάδες, είναι πολύ πιθανό να την ψηφίσουν, γιατι ο Αντωνάκης αποφάσισε να απολύσει μονομιάς, όσους ο ίδιος και οι δικοί του είχαν προσλάβει.
> 6) και πολύ σημαντικό, διάφορα σκάνδαλα, που ίσως εμπλέκονται και άνθρωποι της ΝΔ, λίστα λαγκάρντ, αλλά ίσως και "χρέη" που πρέπει να "ξεχρεώσουν", με πρόωρες εκλογές όλα διορθώνονται. Αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να παύσουν οι διώξεις. Ειναι πολύ βολικό για Παπακωνσταντίνου και αλλους.
> 
> Ισως υπάρχουν και άλλα. Ολα αυτά δείχνουν ότι ίσως η ενέργεια της παύσης της ΕΡΤ ναγινε σκόπιμα σαν άλλοθι προκειμένου να "αναγκαστούν/με" να πάμε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Εαν δεν πάμε σε εκλογές δημιουργείται προηγούμενο για συνέχεια φαστιστικών εξελίξεων, του στυλ αποφασίζουμε και διατάσουμε. Εαν γίνον εκλογες, περιμένουν (μάλλον βάσει δημοσκοπήσεων) ότι θα έχουν μια πιο καθαρή αυτόνομη και κυρίως ΦΡΕΣΚΙΑ εκλογική νίκη και άρα να επιβάλλουν στην συνέχεια νέα σκληρότερα μέτρα, αφού θα έχουν ΝΩΠΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ.... Είτε λοιπόν στη μια περίπτωση είτε στην άλλη, θα βγούν κερδισμένοι, με μόνο παράγοντα τύχης μην τυχόν και πέσουν τα ποσοστά της ΝΔ < 34%...



Η τελευταία δημοσκόπηση έχει μπροστά τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Βέβαια έχει τη χρυσή αυγή με μεγάλα ποσοστά. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## patch

> Τι έγινε; Επιασε δουλειά το β' ακάουντ;


ο αντωνάκης έγραψε σήμερα άρθρο στην καθημερινή

----------


## GetRid

> ΕΣΗΕΑ άλλο ένα δημοκρατικό κάστρο... αποφασίζομαι και διατάζομε!!! όποιος δουλέψει διαγράφεται....


3 μόλις μέρες δεν κάψατε μυαλά κι έχετε ήδη καταντήσει να σας κλαίνε οι ρέγγες. Περαστικά σας.

----------


## ntua

Μιλάνε για κάψιμο μυαλών αυτοί που με τη βία επιβάλουν μονοπώλιο του stream της ΝΕΤ.

----------


## 29gk

> Πάντως δεν βγαίνει απο το μυαλό του ότι μπορεί και να το κάνανε επίτηδες προκειμένου να πάνε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Γιατί αυτό;
> 
> 1) Βενιζέλος και Κουβέλης είναι στα πολύ κάτω τους. Δεν έχουν πλέον κόμματα αλλά αποκόμματα. αρα τους έχει στο χέρι για ότι θέλει, παίρνει την διακυβέρνηση, έχοντας αναγκη λίγη ή και καθόλου υποστήριξη.
> 2) Το παραπάνω μάλλον τεκμηριώνεται απο διάρευση δημοσκόπησης που δίνει στην ΝΔ κάπου 34%... 
> 3) Ο Τσίπρας πλέον έχει κάνει κοιλιά μεγάλη, ένα ακόμη σημείο που πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτούν.
> 4) Απο τέλος καλοκαιριού και μετά έρχεται νέα λαίλαπα που θα γονατίσει ακόμα και όσους αντέχουν, που σημαίνει θα μειωθεί η υποστήριξη του 34% που λένε οι δημοσκοπήσεις σήμερα. Αυτό ειναι αναπόφευκτο μιας και πάμε σε αυτόματα μέτρα γιανα καλυφθούν οι υποχρεώσεις για το μνημόνιο, και απο πωλήσεις μέχρι τώρα, μηδεν.
> 5) Η σιδερένια πυγμή θα δώσει την δυνατότητα να εκμεταλλευθεί και να προσεταιριστεί τους πολίτες που τους τυφλώνει το μίσος και δεν μπορούν να δούν την πάταξη θεσμών και νόμων. Και είναι πολλοί. Ανθρωποι που πριν την ΝΔ την έλεγαν τυρογαλάδες, είναι πολύ πιθανό να την ψηφίσουν, γιατι ο Αντωνάκης αποφάσισε να απολύσει μονομιάς, όσους ο ίδιος και οι δικοί του είχαν προσλάβει.
> 6) και πολύ σημαντικό, διάφορα σκάνδαλα, που ίσως εμπλέκονται και άνθρωποι της ΝΔ, λίστα λαγκάρντ, αλλά ίσως και "χρέη" που πρέπει να "ξεχρεώσουν", με πρόωρες εκλογές όλα διορθώνονται. Αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να παύσουν οι διώξεις. Ειναι πολύ βολικό για Παπακωνσταντίνου και αλλους.
> 
> Ισως υπάρχουν και άλλα. Ολα αυτά δείχνουν ότι ίσως η ενέργεια της παύσης της ΕΡΤ ναγινε σκόπιμα σαν άλλοθι προκειμένου να "αναγκαστούν/με" να πάμε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. Εαν δεν πάμε σε εκλογές δημιουργείται προηγούμενο για συνέχεια φαστιστικών εξελίξεων, του στυλ αποφασίζουμε και διατάσουμε. Εαν γίνον εκλογες, περιμένουν (μάλλον βάσει δημοσκοπήσεων) ότι θα έχουν μια πιο καθαρή αυτόνομη και κυρίως ΦΡΕΣΚΙΑ εκλογική νίκη και άρα να επιβάλλουν στην συνέχεια νέα σκληρότερα μέτρα, αφού θα έχουν ΝΩΠΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ.... Είτε λοιπόν στη μια περίπτωση είτε στην άλλη, θα βγούν κερδισμένοι, με μόνο παράγοντα τύχης μην τυχόν και πέσουν τα ποσοστά της ΝΔ < 34%...


Το 34% δεν τεκμαιρεται απο πουθενα. Ειναι ενα μεγεθος που διαρρεουν ατυπα τα φιλικα sites

----------


## ntua

Βλέπω σε auto-play το steam της NET όπου πάω, ενώ απαγορεύουν τη μη συμμετοχή στην απεργία τους και να βλέπω το ξεκατίνιασμα στην εκπομπή τους ότι τους "φίμωσαν" από πάνω; Τι υποκρισία είναι αυτή;

----------


## kontinos

> Μιλάνε για κάψιμο μυαλών αυτοί που με τη βία επιβάλουν μονοπώλιο του stream της ΝΕΤ.


Αχου το, λυσσας που η ΝΕΤ δεν παιζει μονο Αντωνακη. Θα σου περασει. Προς το παρον παντως παιζει ακομα, αποτυχημενος ο Αντωνακης μετα την ΔΕΠΑ, μετα την υποβαθμιση της χωρας σε αναπτυσσομενη απο ανεπτυγμενη, τωρα και στο δογμα "νομος και ταξη", το μονο που καταφερε ειναι να γελοιποιειται με twitter του Αδωνιδος που παραπονιεται γιατι δεν θα βγει στα πρωιναδικα και αυτη τη στιγμη ο κοσμος να βλεπει και να ακουει στη ΝΕΤ Συριζα και ΚΚΕ. Ξυδι.

----------


## GetRid

> Η τελευταία δημοσκόπηση έχει μπροστά τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Βέβαια έχει τη χρυσή αυγή με μεγάλα ποσοστά. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.


_Το 83% των πολιτών θεωρούν ότι ο ναζισμός – φασισμός δεν έχει θετικά στοιχεία ενώ το 11% ότι έχει_

Από το β' μερος της έρευνας της vprc.

H συντριπτική πλειψηφία τους σιχένεται.

----------


## VasP

> Αυτό που οι ψηφοθήρες κρύβουν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να κλείσει. Έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια και όχι ως κρατικοδίαιτη και ψηφοθηρική.


Οι ψηφοθήρες κάνουν την δουλειά τους. Ένας από αυτούς τους ψηφοθήρες είναι και ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας Αντώνης Σαμαράς.

Η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια.
Έκλεισε γιατί η τρόικα ζητούσε επιτακτικά 2000 απολύσεις, έκλεισε γιατί κόβει από την διαφημιστική πίτα των νταβατζήδων-μιντιαρχών, έκλεισε γιατί τόλμησε να ανοίξει κανάλι υψηλής ευκρίνειας (HD) χωρίς να ρωτήσει τους Μπόμπολα-Βαρδινογιάννη-Αλαφούζο, έκλεισε γιατί κουμάντο κάνουν οι συνδικαλιστές (ως ένα βαθμό διεφθαρμένοι) οι οποίοι δεν επιτρέπουν τον πλήρη έλεγχο του καναλιού απ'τα γαλαζο-πράσινα κομματόσκυλα.

Όση υποκρισία επιδεικνύουν οι αριστεροί ψηφοθήρες άλλη τόση και παραπάνω επιδεικνύει ο 'εξυγιαντής' της ΕΡΤ Αντώνης Σαμαράς. Δυστυχώς ο κόσμος τσιμπάει στα διάφορα επικοινωνιακά παιχνίδια της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης. Εξυγίανση θέλει ο κοσμάκης, 'εξυγίανση' προσφέρει ο Αντωνάκης. Μάλλον όμως αυτή η εξυγίανση έχει να κάνει με τις τσέπες των ολιγαρχών-μιντιαρχών που θα δουν με ανακούφιση την διαφημιστική πίτα να ξαναμοιράζεται.

Μήπως η ΕΡΤ κλείνει για να ξανανοίξει μικρότερη (αλήθεια τι θα γίνει με το HD κανάλι της ΕΡΤ όταν αυτή θα ξανανοίξει με το νέο σχήμα; Είχαν λυσάξει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια με αυτό το θέμα. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ο εμπνευστής της δημιουργίας καναλιού HD Νίκος Μιχαλίτσης καθαιρέθηκε από την θέση που κατείχε), υποβαθμισμένη και ευκολότερα χειραγωγήσιμη; Ρωτάω. Ελπίζω πως όχι.

----------


## antipages

Με μεγάλη απογοήτευση ανακαλύπτω ότι έγινε πραγματικότητα αυτό που φοβόμουν από την εποχή των αγανακτισμένων.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το block έγινε μετά από την τεράστια επισκεψιμότητα των 1.000.000 views σε λιγότερο των 24 ωρών.

ΔΟΛ και skai.gr ούτε στη φαντασία τους. Είναι σαφές ότι μπήκε πολιτικός δάκτυλος και καταπατήθηκαν οι θεσμοί εξόφθαλμα. Το ζήτημα έγινε πολιτικό και στην ελευθερία του λόγου στο ιντερνετ στη χώρα μας.
Αφού δε το διαφυλάττουν οι θεσμοί, θα πρέπει να το διαφυλάξουν οι πολίτες της.
Δυστυχώς θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια, με διάφορες προφάσεις.
Καλώς ορίσαμε (και στο ιντερνετ) στο δόγμα "ΝΟΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΗ".
Η διαδικτυακή καταστολή είναι από εχθές γεγονός και χωρίς αποφάσεις για "έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής" βλέπε εδώ


Σημειωταίο οτι μέσω του hidemyass.com η σελίδα εμφανιζεται κανονικά (απο το εξωτερικο)
Προφανώς η επεμβαση γινεται σε επίπεδο provider.

ΛΙΣΤΑ PROVIDER που δεν φαινεται το domain:
ΟΤΕ
COSMOTE
HOL


Topic:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/737748-Το-nerit-gr-εξαφανίστηκε-από-το-διαδίκτυο

----------


## GetRid

> Βλέπω σε auto-play το steam της NET όπου πάω, ενώ απαγορεύουν τη μη συμμετοχή στην απεργία τους και να βλέπω το ξεκατίνιασμα στην εκπομπή τους ότι τους "φίμωσαν" από πάνω; Τι υποκρισία είναι αυτή;


Το σωματείο των δημοσιογράφων αποφάσισε απεργία. Οποιος την σπάει είναι απεργοσπάστης και πρέπει να διαγραφεί από το σωματείο.

Στην δουλειά πρέπει να είσαι εκεί 8 το πρωί. Αν κάνεις το δικό σου και πας 9, παίρνεις πόδι.

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν;

----------


## 29gk

> Βλέπω σε auto-play το steam της NET όπου πάω, ενώ απαγορεύουν τη μη συμμετοχή στην απεργία τους και να βλέπω το ξεκατίνιασμα στην εκπομπή τους ότι τους "φίμωσαν" από πάνω; Τι υποκρισία είναι αυτή;


Θυμιζοντας σου οτι αναμενεται γενικα, μια απαντηση ή σχολιο για τον κ.Κεδικογλου, τον αρμοδιο υπουργο, θα παρατηρησω οτι αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι αποτελεσμα μιας ενεργειας. Μολις βρεις την ενεργεια πιθανον θα εξηγησεις και το αποτελεσμα.

Τα μονολεκτικα θα συνεχιστουν ;

----------


## kkgas

Σε μαζικές συλλήψεις τηλεθεατών της ΕΡΤ με τη διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου, προχώρησαν άνδρες της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας, της Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος και της Αντιτρομοκρατικής.

Οι συλληφθέντες, που μέχρι στιγμής ξεπερνούν τους 200, κρατούνται στα κατά τόπους αστυνομικά τμήματα του Λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής με την κατηγορία της κατ' εξακολούθηση παράνομης παρακολούθησης του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ μέσω διαδικτύου ή παρένθετων τηλεοπτικών συχνοτήτων. Οπως σημειώνει η Αστυνομία σε ανακοίνωσή της, οι έφοδοι έχουν επεκταθεί ήδη και σε άλλες πόλεις της χώρας.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι ο υπουργός Οικονομικών με επιστολή του νωρίτερα προειδοποιούσε ότι «(...) τυχόν προβολή των πάσης φύσεως εκπομπών (τηλεοπτικών και ραδιοφωνικών) που φέρουν το σήμα της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. (...), συνιστά μη αδειοδοτημένη και εξ'αυτού του λόγου παράνομη προβολή προγράμματος και αντιμετωπίζει όλες τις κυρώσεις που προβλέπει η κείμενη νομοθεσία».
Αμέσως μετά από αυτή την ανακοίνωση του Γιάννη Στουρνάρα, δόθηκε η εντολή στην ΕΛΑΣ να εξαπολύσει ανθρωποκυνηγιτό για τον εντοπισμό των παρανομούντων πολιτών, εφορμώντας σε σπίτια και γραφεία.
Κατά τον έλεγχο της Αστυνομίας στις κατοικίες και στους χώρους εργασίας των συλληφθέντων εντοπίστηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν:
- 312 ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές που είχαν αποθηκευμένες ηλεκτρονικές σελίδες αναμετάδοσης του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ και ενοχοποιητικές κοινοποιήσεις σε δίκτυα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.
- 402 τηλεκοντρόλ με φθαρμένα τα πλήκτρα 1, 2 και 3
- 56 άδειες και γεμάτες φιάλες μπύρας
- 189 γκαζάκια καφέ
- 417 κοντάρια από σκούπες και σφουγγαρίστρες
Οι συλληφθέντες θα οδηγηθούν αύριο στην Εισαγγελία.
Εγκυρες πηγές του Μπλομπ αναφέρουν ότι άνδρες των αμάδων ΔΙΑΣ, ΖΗΤΑ, ΔΕΛΤΑ και της νεοσύστατης ΑΛ.ΤΖΙ.Ν.ΤΑ, περιπολούν επίσης περίπτερα και ψιλικατζίδικα όλης της χώρας και συλλαμβάνουν επ' αυτοφώρω όσους προσπαθούν να προμηθευτούν το περιοδικό Ραδιοτηλεόραση.
Για «παράφορη παραβίαση των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και κατάλυση της συνταγματικής αρχής του απαραβίαστου του οικογενειακού ασύλου» κάνει λόγο σε ανακοίνωσή του το Κέντρο Προάσπισης Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων στην Ελλάδα.
Εξω από τη Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Αθηνών (ΓΑΔΑ) στη Λ. Αλεξάνδρας βρίσκονται ήδη συγκεντρωμένοι πάνω από 500 άνθρωποι για να εκφράσουν την αλληλεγγύη τους στους 207 συλληφθέντες ενώ για αύριο έχουν προγραμματιστεί πορείες διαμαρτυρίες σε όλη τη χώρα και συγκέντρωσεις έξω από αστυνομικά τμήματα .
*Spoiler:*




http://periergaa.blogspot.com/2013/0...l#.UbxFYfkXF-I




 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kontinos

Ανοιγει με forthnet το nerit.gr.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ρε τι ζόρι τραβάει ο κόσμος. Εδώ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ. Και εσεις σκάτε για την ΕΡΤ.
> 
> ΚΛΕΊΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΎΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΎΤΕΡΑ. Να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε, πως θα ξαναφτίαξουμε το μέλλον...


Για καμιά ΕΡΤ δεν σκάμε. Για τις ζωές μας νοιαζόμαστε! Αν διαλύσουν την ΕΡΤ, θα πάρουν μετα τα σπίτια, το νερό, και επειδη τους αρέσει θα πάρουν και τα σώβρακα!
Και μην το ξεχνάτε είναι και ο τρόπος που την διαλύουν, είναι σαν να σου λένε "Εδώ την ΕΡΤ έκλεισα, εσύ, μικρέ, ασήμαντε ανθρωπάκο τι θες τώρα και μιλάς; φαπ."
Μέλλον δεν υπάρχει από εκεί και πέρα!
Και όπως και εσύ αναρωτιέσαι "ρε τι ζόρι τραβάει ο κόσμος", αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν τραβάν ζόρι; Μήπως είναι βολεμένοι;

----------


## Se7ev

> Για καμιά ΕΡΤ δεν σκάμε. Για τις ζωές μας νοιαζόμαστε! Αν διαλύσουν την ΕΡΤ, θα πάρουν μετα τα σπίτια, το νερό, και επειδη τους αρέσει θα πάρουν και τα σώβρακα!
> Και μην το ξεχνάτε είναι και ο τρόπος που την διαλύουν, είναι σαν να σου λένε "Εδώ την ΕΡΤ έκλεισα, εσύ, μικρέ, ασήμαντε ανθρωπάκο τι θες τώρα και μιλάς; φαπ."
> Μέλλον δεν υπάρχει από εκεί και πέρα!
> Και όπως και εσύ αναρωτιέσαι "ρε τι ζόρι τραβάει ο κόσμος", αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν τραβάν ζόρι; Μήπως είναι βολεμένοι;


Ενώ εσύ κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου ήδη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εξαθλιωμένοι που τους έχουν πάρει και τα βρακιά. Επειδή δε τα έβλεπες στην ΕΡΤ νομίζεις δεν υπάρχουν;

Αν ήμουν βολεμένος δε θα με ένοιαζε για το μέλλον. Κάποιοι ξύπνησαν απότομα μου φαίνεται. Έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΕΡΤ μάλλον

----------


## GetRid

> Κάποιοι ξύπνησαν απότομα μου φαίνεται. Έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΕΡΤ μάλλον


Εξαιρετική θα έλεγα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ενώ εσύ κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου ήδη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εξαθλιωμένοι που τους έχουν πάρει και τα βρακιά. Επειδή δε τα έβλεπες στην ΕΡΤ νομίζεις δεν υπάρχουν;
> 
> Αν ήμουν βολεμένος δε θα με ένοιαζε για το μέλλον. Κάποιοι ξύπνησαν απότομα μου φαίνεται. Έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΕΡΤ μάλλον


Eνώ εσύ καθημερινά τα έβλεπες στο Μέγκα και στον ΣΚΑΙ.   :Twisted Evil:  
Και επειδή νοιάζεσαι για το μέλλον πιστεύεις ότι αυτό θα το φέρει ο Σαμαράς και η τρόικα με το πονάει χέρι, σκοτώνουμε τον άνθρωπο. Α, ρε Ιονέσκο (μην ψάχνεις αν δεν έβλεπες ΕΡΤ δεν ξέρεις ποιος είναι)...τι θα ακούσουμε ακόμα.

----------


## raspoutiv

*Spoiler:*







> Αυτό που οι ψηφοθήρες κρύβουν είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε για να κλείσει. Έκλεισε για να ξανανοίξει ως δημόσια και όχι ως κρατικοδίαιτη και ψηφοθηρική.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
όλοι ξέρουμε άλλωστε πόσο αμέμπτου ηθικής είναι ο Κεδίκογλου
τέρας αξιοπιστίας και διαφάνειας κι αυτός κι ο Σαμαράς
βασίσου πάνω τους
		



άκυρο
δεν είδα πως είσαι troll και προλάβανε να σε ταΐσουν άλλοι

----------


## GetRid

Μάλιστα. Εξαιρετικά κερδοφόρα η ΕΡΤ το 1ο τρίμηνο του 2013: έδωσε στο εληνικό κράτος 41 εκ. ευρώ. 

http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...81%CE%B4%CE%B7

Αυτά τα κέρδη ορέχθηκαν οι καναλάρχες και θέλησαν να τα βάλουν στο χέρι. Μαντέψτε ποιος θα πληρώσει πάλι αυτήν την τρύπα που σίγουρα θα ξεπερνά τα 100 εκ ευρώ τον χρόνο.

----------


## zillion

> Ενώ εσύ κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου ήδη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εξαθλιωμένοι που τους έχουν πάρει και τα βρακιά. Επειδή δε τα έβλεπες στην ΕΡΤ νομίζεις δεν υπάρχουν;
> 
> Αν ήμουν βολεμένος δε θα με ένοιαζε για το μέλλον. Κάποιοι ξύπνησαν απότομα μου φαίνεται. Έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΕΡΤ μάλλον


Η εξαθλίωση θα συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη έως ότου της βάλει φρένο ο λαϊκός παράγοντας. Αυτοί σε θέλουν πεινασμένο ή με μισθούς βαλκανικούς (στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων), διότι δεν υπηρετούν τα δικά σου συμφέροντα. Ασχέτως αν τους ψήφισες, σε έχουν χεσμένο. Η δική σου εξαθλίωση είναι απαραίτητη για την δική τους ανάπτυξη. Ο αγώνας της ΕΡΤ δεν γίνεται μονάχα για τα συμφέροντα των εργαζομένων εκεί (ακόμη και εάν τους αντιπαθείς είναι άνευ ουσίας) αλλά γίνεται και για τα δικά σου συμφέροντα και το δικό σου μέλλον.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Ο αγώνας της ΕΡΤ δεν γίνεται μονάχα για τα συμφέροντα των εργαζομένων εκεί (ακόμη και εάν τους αντιπαθείς είναι άνευ ουσίας) αλλά γίνεται και για τα δικά σου συμφέροντα και το δικό σου μέλλον


Ας ελπίσουμε ότι έτσι θα το δεί η ευρύτερη κοινωνία.Είναι make or break η στιγμή.Για να δούμε αν ο κόσμος επιτέλους το αντιλήφθηκε.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ενώ εσύ κοιμάσαι τον ύπνο του δικαίου ήδη υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εξαθλιωμένοι που τους έχουν πάρει και τα βρακιά. Επειδή δε τα έβλεπες στην ΕΡΤ νομίζεις δεν υπάρχουν;
> 
> Αν ήμουν βολεμένος δε θα με ένοιαζε για το μέλλον. Κάποιοι ξύπνησαν απότομα μου φαίνεται. Έκανε καλή δουλειά η ΕΡΤ μάλλον


Οπότε η λογική σου είναι να βρεθούν όλοι στο δρόμο, εξαθλιωμένοι, και μετά θα αρχίσει η ανάκαμψη! Μάλιστα...
Και ΕΡΤ έβλεπα σπάνια διοτι η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση με αυτη του Σαμαρα πάνω απ'ολα είχαν ενα δρεπάνι πάνω απο τα κεφάλια των εργαζομένων και μόλις κάποιος έβγαζε το καφάλι και έλεγε αλήθειες... χραπππ, το έκοβε. Και δεν ξυπνήσαμε απότομα, απλά βρεθήκαμε άνεργοι απότομα!

----------


## Νικαετός

Ξέρετε ποιο είναι το θέμα? Δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση. 
Και δεν έχει νόημα γιατί κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πείσει κανένα. Γιατί όλοι κατέχουμε τη μοναδική αλήθεια. Γιατί όλοι "τα ξέρουμε όλα" ΄(και εγώ μέσα φυσικά).  

Πέρα από τις αλήθειες λοιπόν του καθενός μας, εγώ θα προσθέσω μία ακόμα. Όλα αυτά τα έχουμε ξαναζήσει. Πολλές φορές. ΌΛΟΙ. Και μυαλό δεν βάλαμε και ούτε θα βάλουμε. Ο έλληνας ήταν, είναι και θα είναι μακάκας και άβουλος. 

Παλλικάρι μεν στο καφενείο και στον καναπέ (και στα φόρουμ), αλλά καρπαζοεισπράχτορας στη ζωή του. Έτσι εκπαιδευτήκαμε, έτσι εκπαιδεύουμε τα παιδιά μας. Ακόμα και όσοι εδώ μέσα φωνάζουν και το παίζουν "επαναστάτες", μόλις βρουν μια "θεσούλα" θα αρχίσουν τις κωλοτούμπες. Άπειρα παραδείγματα από το 1974 μέχρι και σήμερα. Ελάχιστοι παρέμειναν αγωνιστές, ανένταχτοι και "ρομαντικοί" μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν κερδίσει τίποτα. Ούτε υλικά, ούτε ηθικά. Παραμένουν όμως αγωνιστές. (Και γιαυτό τους αγαπάμε και τους θαυμάζουμε). Ελάχιστοι ξαναλέω. Έχουμε μακράν τις πλέον ανήθικες κυβερνήσεις έως τώρα. Μακράν. Έχουμε την πλέον διεφθαρμένη δημόσια διοίκηση σε όλο σχεδόν τον κόσμο (καλά εξαίρεση ίσως η Ρουμανία). Γιατί? Γιατί απλά είναι εικόνα μας. Σκεφθείτε το αυτό. Δεν ρίχνω τα βάρη σε κανένα άλλο παρά μόνο σε εμάς. (Εννοώ στους νεοέλληνες). Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω καμιά ψευδαίσθηση αλλαγής. 

Προχθές μιλούσα με φίλο επιχειρηματία. Μου έλεγε έτσι απλά και φυσιολογικά ότι σε κάθε μια δουλειά του δημοσίου πλήρωνε μίζα 20% στον κάθε υπουργό κάθε κυβέρνησης. Δεν ξέρω αν λέει αλήθεια ή ψέμματα. Οι επιχειρηματίες ξέρουν και όσοι είχαν συναλλαγές τέτοιου τύπου με το δημόσιο. Αλλά φυσικά δεν μιλάνε. Όταν του είπα, πώς είναι δυνατόν να το λέει έτσι "ξερά", με κοίταζε σαν να έβλεπε ούφο. Και εμείς συζητάμε για σπατάλες και διαφθορές. Είναι κανόνας και εμείς θα "πέφταμε από τα σύννεφα" αν μας το έλεγαν. 

Αυτές τις κυβερνήσεις εκλέγαμε τόσα χρόνια και αυτές θα συνεχίσουμε να εκλέγουμε. Και ξέρετε γιατί? Γιατί μας εξυπηρετεί. Μας βολεύει. Όχι εμάς αλλά τους ισχυρούς. Εμείς, απλά ονειρευόμαστε να γίνουμε ισχυροί. Και τότε? Ποιος χ@ζει τον λαό και βλακείες.... 'Οσοι δεν παίζουν με αυτούς τους κανόνες, είναι μονίμως στην "απέξω" και κλαμένοι.  Γιατί? Μα αυτό είναι η ελληνική παραλλαγή του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος, ανακατεμένου με 400 χρόνια ραγιαδισμού και άλλα 170 δουλοπρέπειας και εξαρτήσεων. 

Αυτό είναι που πρέπει να αλλάξει. Εμείς. Αν αλλάξουμε εμείς θα αλλάξουν και οι κυβερνήσεις και η δημόσια διοίκηση και όλα. Και εμείς δεν θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε και δεν θέλουν και όσο μπορούν δεν θα μας αφήνουν.

Αν το καταλάβουμε τότε μετά από 100- 150 χρόνια μπορεί να γίνουμε πολιτισμένο κράτος - εφόσον υπάρχουμε. Μόνο που οι υπόλοιποι και πάλι θα είναι 200 χρόνια μπροστά.

----------


## GetRid

Πέρα από τα αρνητικά του Ελληνα που ανέφερες, ένα ακομα αρνητικό χαρακτηριστικό του είναι η μεμψιμοιρία.

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πιο το νόημα της γκρίνιας αυτήν την στιγμή.

----------


## patch

Νικαετε τα λάθη δεν διορθώνονται όμως με ηττοπάθεια. άποψή μου πάντα

----------


## GetRid

Προβοκατσιες στήνει η βρωμερή ακροδεξια ομάδα.

http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84


Οι εργολάβοι του ψεύδους, όπως τα Παραπολιτικά, έχουν πιάσει δουλειά.

----------


## zillion

Κάτι που ήθελα να προσθέσω από εχθές αλλά το ξέχασα. Αυτό το επιχείρημα ότι δεν μπορούμε να πάμε σε εκλογές με "κλειστή" την ΕΡΤ είναι μια ανοησία. Όχι ότι κόπτομαι ιδιαίτερα για εκλογές... γνωστή η θέση μου για το τι πρέπει να γίνει αλλά ποτέ η δημόσια ενημέρωση δεν ήταν καλύτερη από τώρα που η ΕΡΤ είναι σε αυτοδιαχείριση και ο σταθμός στην ουσία πειρατικός.

----------


## mpetou

για να δειτε πως στηνετε η προπαγανδα...

Γνωστος επιχειρηματιας με πανω απο 500 ατομα προσωπικο στις προηγουμενες εκλογες ειπε στους εργαζομενους οτι θα ψηφισετε
αυτο και αν δεν βγει θα φυγουνε 200 ατομα φιλος μου που δουλευε εκει τον ψηφισε γιατι ειτανε με συμβαση και θα εχανε την δουλεια του.
Τελικα βγηκε αυτο που ηθελε και δεν την εχασε...
Κατι αλλο ομως που δεν ξερετε ειναι οτι ο συγκεκριμενος επιχειρηματιας ειναι πολυ αξιος και εξυπνος ειναι αυτοδημιουργητος χωρις κομπινες
γιατι μπλεχτηκε ηθελε ενα συγκεκριμενο κομμα ? για να νικησει την γραφειοκρατια ...
δηλαδη με διαφορα κολπα το κρατος του μπλοκαρε εξαγωγες και του πουλουσε νταβατζηλικι και αυτονοητα πραγματα που επρεπε
να τον βοηθαει το κρατος χωρις ανταλαγμα του ζητουσε ψηφους για να γινει γρηγορα * η νομιμη δουλεια του* 
Υπαρχουνε δηλαδη επιχειρηματιες αξιοι και παραγωγικοι (οχι αλεξιπτωτιστες) που υποφερουνε παρα πολυ απο το κρατος που τους ζηταει διαφορα για να κανει τα αυτονοητα σε συντομο χρονικο διατημα

Ο εκβιασμος ειναι στιγνος στις μεγαλες ιδιωτικες επιχειρησεις ...
παλαιοτερα σε αλλες εταιριες νταβατζηδων που ξερω ισχυανε τα ιδια ή βγαινει το κομα ή φευγετε τοσοι...

και ετσι βγαινουνε τα παπαγαλακια να στηριξουνε την επιλογη του αφεντικου γιατι αλλιως θα χασουνε τη δουλεια τους.

----------


## esquellot

> για να δειτε πως στηνετε η προπαγανδα...
> 
> Γνωστος επιχειρηματιας με πανω απο 500 ατομα προσωπικο στις προηγουμενες εκλογες ειπε στους εργαζομενους οτι θα ψηφισετε
> αυτο και αν δεν βγει θα φυγουνε 200 ατομα φιλος μου που δουλευε εκει τον ψηφισε γιατι ειτανε με συμβαση και θα εχανε την δουλεια του.
> Τελικα βγηκε αυτο που ηθελε και δεν την εχασε...
> 
> Ο εκβιασμος ειναι στιγνος στις μεγαλες ιδιωτικες επιχειρησεις ...
> παλαιοτερα σε αλλες εταιριες νταβατζηδων που ξερω ισχυανε τα ιδια ή βγαινει το κομα ή φευγετε τοσοι...
> 
> και ετσι βγαινουνε τα παπαγαλακια να στηριξουνε την επιλογη του αφεντικου γιατι αλλιως θα χασουνε τη δουλεια τους.


και πώς ήταν σίγουρος ότι ψήφισαν αυτό που τους είπε? Τους έδωσε τα ψηφοδέλτια σταυρωμένα και σημαδεμένα?  

Δε λέω ότι δεν έγιναν εκβιασμοί αλλά μου είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψω το υπόλοιπο.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Προβοκατσιες στήνει η βρωμερή ακροδεξια ομάδα.
> 
> http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84
> 
> 
> Οι εργολάβοι του ψεύδους, όπως τα Παραπολιτικά, έχουν πιάσει δουλειά.


αφήσανε προσωρινά την προβοκάτσια των Σκουριών, με τη λαοθάλασσα που υποστηρίζει τη λειτουργία των ορυχείων και αποθεώνει το Σαμαρά ενώ κράζει (κόσμια καθότι έχει επίπεδο) τον Τσίπρα, και το ρίξανε στην προβοκάτσια κατά των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ
δεν έχει γίνει και ποτέ εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας χωρίς να φάει την προβοκάτσια της από το αμυνόμενο καθεστώς
απλά τώρα είναι πανικόβλητοι και κάνουν απανωτά λάθη. από γκάφα σε γκάφα το πάει ο καταλληλότερος

----------


## mpetou

φιλε μου σε μια μικρη περιοχη τα ψηφοδελτια φαινοντε απο τους ονομαστικους σταυρους.
μπορει να ξεφυγουνε μερικα αλλα το 90% φαινετε


Κατι αλλο στις σκουριες το χρυσαφι θα το βγαζουνε με υδραργυρο ?
Μαλλον ετσι θα το βγαζουνε οποτε θα δουμε μεγαλα δραματα εκει...

----------


## Se7ev

> Ξέρετε ποιο είναι το θέμα? Δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση. 
> Και δεν έχει νόημα γιατί κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πείσει κανένα. Γιατί όλοι κατέχουμε τη μοναδική αλήθεια. Γιατί όλοι "τα ξέρουμε όλα" ΄(και εγώ μέσα φυσικά).  
> 
> Πέρα από τις αλήθειες λοιπόν του καθενός μας, εγώ θα προσθέσω μία ακόμα. Όλα αυτά τα έχουμε ξαναζήσει. Πολλές φορές. ΌΛΟΙ. Και μυαλό δεν βάλαμε και ούτε θα βάλουμε. Ο έλληνας ήταν, είναι και θα είναι μακάκας και άβουλος. 
> 
> Παλλικάρι μεν στο καφενείο και στον καναπέ (και στα φόρουμ), αλλά καρπαζοεισπράχτορας στη ζωή του. Έτσι εκπαιδευτήκαμε, έτσι εκπαιδεύουμε τα παιδιά μας. Ακόμα και όσοι εδώ μέσα φωνάζουν και το παίζουν "επαναστάτες", μόλις βρουν μια "θεσούλα" θα αρχίσουν τις κωλοτούμπες. Άπειρα παραδείγματα από το 1974 μέχρι και σήμερα. Ελάχιστοι παρέμειναν αγωνιστές, ανένταχτοι και "ρομαντικοί" μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν κερδίσει τίποτα. Ούτε υλικά, ούτε ηθικά. Παραμένουν όμως αγωνιστές. (Και γιαυτό τους αγαπάμε και τους θαυμάζουμε). Ελάχιστοι ξαναλέω. Έχουμε μακράν τις πλέον ανήθικες κυβερνήσεις έως τώρα. Μακράν. Έχουμε την πλέον διεφθαρμένη δημόσια διοίκηση σε όλο σχεδόν τον κόσμο (καλά εξαίρεση ίσως η Ρουμανία). Γιατί? Γιατί απλά είναι εικόνα μας. Σκεφθείτε το αυτό. Δεν ρίχνω τα βάρη σε κανένα άλλο παρά μόνο σε εμάς. (Εννοώ στους νεοέλληνες). Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω καμιά ψευδαίσθηση αλλαγής. 
> 
> Προχθές μιλούσα με φίλο επιχειρηματία. Μου έλεγε έτσι απλά και φυσιολογικά ότι σε κάθε μια δουλειά του δημοσίου πλήρωνε μίζα 20% στον κάθε υπουργό κάθε κυβέρνησης. Δεν ξέρω αν λέει αλήθεια ή ψέμματα. Οι επιχειρηματίες ξέρουν και όσοι είχαν συναλλαγές τέτοιου τύπου με το δημόσιο. Αλλά φυσικά δεν μιλάνε. Όταν του είπα, πώς είναι δυνατόν να το λέει έτσι "ξερά", με κοίταζε σαν να έβλεπε ούφο. Και εμείς συζητάμε για σπατάλες και διαφθορές. Είναι κανόνας και εμείς θα "πέφταμε από τα σύννεφα" αν μας το έλεγαν. 
> 
> ...


+1 και ας μου την είπες πιο πριν

----------


## raspoutiv

> και πώς ήταν σίγουρος ότι ψήφισαν αυτό που τους είπε? Τους έδωσε τα ψηφοδέλτια σταυρωμένα και σημαδεμένα?  
> 
> Δε λέω ότι δεν έγιναν εκβιασμοί αλλά μου είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψω το υπόλοιπο.


μπορεί να πρόκειται για φιδιά, αλλά όταν έχεις το δίλημμα ή ΝΔ ή απόλυση σίγουρα θα παλέψεις να τη βγάλεις

----------


## anon

> Το 34% δεν τεκμαιρεται απο πουθενα. Ειναι ενα μεγεθος που διαρρεουν ατυπα τα φιλικα sites


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει εαν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέμματα και κατα πόσο. Πολλές φορές στην σταδιοδρομία μου στον ιδιωτικό τομέα έγινα γνώστης της περίπτωσης του γυμνού βασιλιά. Επιχειρηματιών που δεν ξέρανε την τύφλα τους για την επιχείρηση, όχι ότι φταίγανε άμεσα, αλλά έμμεσα, γιατί οι κηφήνες - μανδαρίνοι (μεγαλοστελέχη golden boys) δίναν ότι εικόνα ήθελαν. Δεν αποκλείω λοιπόν το γεγονός ότι να δίνουν τέτοιες δημοσκοπήσεις, και να γελάνε τα μουστάκια τους απο χαρά και ηδονή. Γιατί και το φαινόμενο της κοινωνικής αναλγησίας που παρατηρούμε, ομοιο του γεγονότος "Εαν δεν έχουν ψωμί, ε ας φάνε παντεσπάνι.." που ξεστόμισε η Μαρία Αντουανέττα, ομοίως και κάποιος άλλος δικός μας καρεκλοκένταυρος είπε το θεικό "αν δεν τους φτάνει η σύνταξη, ας κάνουν και μια ιδιωτικη ασφάλιση".... Αυτό δείχνει ότι ενα εκ των δυο είναι πιθανά: α) Αγνοια και αδυναμία κατανόησης του τι συμβαίνει στον περισσότερο κόσμο (πράγματι το έχω δεί και σε στελέχη επιχείρησης, όταν ο άλλος βγάζει μαζί με την γυναίκα του > 10.000 ευρώ τον μήνα σαν υπάλληλος, ε, δεν μπορεί να νοιώσει την απόγνωση) β) συνειδητή μισανθρωπιά και εκμετάλλευση, ανηθικότητα, κοινωνική αναλγησία....

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πέρα από τα αρνητικά του Ελληνα που ανέφερες, ένα ακομα αρνητικό χαρακτηριστικό του είναι η μεμψιμοιρία.
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πιο το νόημα της γκρίνιας αυτήν την στιγμή.


Όταν φτάσεις στην ηλικία μου τα ίδια θα λες... :Wink: 

Ο έλληνας δεν αλλάζει. Πόσες χιλιάδες παραδείγματα από την ιστορία θέλεις? Διάβασε τι γράφει πιο πάνω ο mpetou και θα καταλάβεις. Μακάρι η σημερινή γενιά να μας διαψεύσει αλλά το 10+ % της ΧΑ δεν είναι καλό σημάδι. Δεν συμφωνείς?

----------


## GetRid

Μαζεμένες όλες οι υποθέσεις για την αυτοκτονική κίνηση Σαμαρά




> *ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ;*
> 
> Είναι αυτό που συζητάμε τις τελευταίες ημέρες με γνωστούς και φίλους. Δε βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα. Γιατί ο Σαμαράς έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ με τον τρόπο που το έκανε;* Οι πρώτες σκέψεις έκαναν λόγο για αποπροσανατολισμό από το φιάσκο της ΔΕΠΑ.* Όμως αυτό όχι μόνο δεν ξεχάστηκε, αλλά ήρθε στο καπάκι να προστεθεί κι εκείνο για τον ΔΕΣΦΑ με το Αζερμπαϊτζάν. Οπότε και να θες να ξεχάσεις το διπλό φιάσκο, δε γίνεται.
> 
> Στη συνέχεια, υπήρχαν σκέψεις ότι *έπρεπε με κάποιον τρόπο να βρει κάτι από το 1 δισ. ευρώ που είχε υποσχεθεί στους δανειστές από την πώληση της ΔΕΠΑ.* Έστω και ψίχουλα, ως ένδειξη καλής θέλησης προς τους τοκογλύφους. Είναι συνήθης πρακτική. Όμως το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ αποδεικνύεται ότι όχι μόνο δε φέρνει κέρδος, αλλά μάλλον θα φέρει μεγάλες ζημίες από τις ρήτρες που θα πληρώσει η ΕΡΤ λόγω μη εκπομπής προγράμματος και διαφημίσεων.
> 
> *Η τρίτη σκέψη ήταν ότι ήθελε να αποδείξει πως έχει στο χέρι τον Βενιζέλο και τον Κουβέλη δείχνοντας  ποιος είναι ο απόλυτος αρχηγός.* Αν ίσχυε αυτό, τότε ο Σαμαράς είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος στην Ελλάδα που δε γνωρίζει ότι ο Βενιζέλος και ο Κουβέλης δε μπορούν να υποστούν περαιτέρω εξευτελισμό ακόμη κι αν τους βγάλει γυμνούς στο Σύνταγμα, ενώ τα κόμματά τους έχουν τελειώσει ολοκληρωτικά και το 3% στις επόμενες εκλογές θα φαντάζει άθλος.
> 
> *Η τέταρτη σκέψη ήταν ότι μπορεί να έλεγε αλήθεια ο Σαμαράς (απίθανο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις) όταν διέρρεε ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ήταν προαπαιτούμενο της τρόικας.* Μα τότε για ποιο λόγο να τον «κρεμάσει» αμέσως η  Κομισιόν διαψεύδοντας ότι η ίδια ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο ενώ στη συνέχεια κατήγγειλε την απόφαση Σαμαρά να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες;
> ...


http://kartesios.com/?p=129079

----------


## mpetou

αυτο με τους επιχειριματιες και τις μιζες το ξερω και εγω προσωπικα που εχω κουβεντιασει.

Υπαρχουνε επιχειριματιες που σημερα δινουνε μισθο 1400 ευρω + ασφαλεια (σε μη πτυχιουχους) κανουνε εξαγωγες γιατι ειναι αξιοι
και το κρατος τους εχει καταστρεψει γιατι για να κανουνε τη δουλεια τους πρεπει να μπουνε υπογραφες απο 10 υπουργεια ωστε να γινει μια εξαγωγικη διαδικασια
που μπορει να κανουνε και 3 χρονια ειναι εξω απο την πολιτικη και πρεπει να πληρωσουνε λεφτα η κανουνε κομματικους αναξιοκρατικους διορισμους στην επιχειριση τους
με ανταλαγμα να γινετε σε μερικο βαθμο η δουλεια τους που σε ενα σωστο κρατος αυτο επρεπε να γινετε αυτοματα.
Επισης ψαχνει το κρατος να τους βαλει προστιμα για αστειους λογους για να μαζεψει λεφτα.
Επιχειρηματιες που δεν εχουνε στην τσεπη τιποτα αλλα εχουνε επιχειριση που δεν εχει σχολασει κοσμο δεν εχουνε ριξει τα μηνιατικα κανουνε εξαγωγες
και το κρατος τους κανει πολεμο.
Αυτους πρεπει να τους διαφυλαξουμε γιατι ειναι θυματα της διαφθορας της διαπλοκης και της σαπιλας.

Απο την αλλη υπαρχουνε και κρατικοδιαιτοι που εχουνε πολυ στενο δεσιμο με το κρατος ειναι αναξιοι να βγουνε στις αγορες του εξωτερικου
και τρωνε τη σαρκα του λαου με προπαγανδα κτλπ... αυτους πρεπει να βγαλουμε στη σεντρα
Δεν ειναι ολοι οι επιχειριματιες κακοι λυκοι και δεν πρεπει να μπαινουνε ολοι σε ενα τσουβαλι.

----------


## konig



----------


## Lord Basil

η ΕΡΤ μέσα στο 2013 απέργησε 77  μέρες απο τις 150 δηλαδή τις μισες , 13 σαβ/κα ,απο τα οποια τα 11 συνεχόμενα και ο Ελληνικός - πτωχευμενος λαος ( η το ξεχάσανε ? )  τους πλήρωνε ....

enough is enough 

ας πάμε τελικά σε εκλογές να δούμε πόσα απίδια χωράει ο σάκος και της ΕΣΗΕΑ των πολυθεσιτών δημοσιογράφων της  που αποφασίζει τις καταχρηστικές  απεργίες αλλα και του Συριζα που τους σιγοντάρει αν δεν τους κατευθύνει κιολλας ...

----------


## patch

τι πληρώνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι για τα δημοσία κανάλια

----------


## anon

> Και όπως και εσύ αναρωτιέσαι "ρε τι ζόρι τραβάει ο κόσμος", αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ πως είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν τραβάν ζόρι; Μήπως είναι βολεμένοι;


Ε μα φυσικά, είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχουν και μερικοί βολεμένοι; Ειπαμε το 5% του πληθυσμού κατέχει το 85% του πλούτου. Βάλε και ένα άλλο 5-6 % τσιράκια, τσάτσοι, όσοι είναι κοντά τους, νατο, το πιάσαμε το 10% περίπου...

----------


## mpetou

> η ΕΡΤ μέσα στο 2013 απέργησε 77  μέρες απο τις 150 δηλαδή τις μισες , 13 σαβ/κα ,απο τα οποια τα 11 συνεχόμενα και ο Ελληνικός - πτωχευμενος λαος ( η το ξεχάσανε ? )  τους πλήρωνε ....
> 
> enough is enough 
> 
> ας πάμε τελικά σε εκλογές να δούμε πόσα απίδια χωράει ο σάκος και της ΕΣΗΕΑ των πολυθεσιτών δημοσιογράφων της  που αποφασίζει τις καταχρηστικές  απεργίες αλλα και του Συριζα που τους σιγοντάρει αν δεν τους κατευθύνει κιολλας ...


Δεν ειναι ετσι αλλα και ετσι να ειναι ειναι λογος να παρακαμφτει η βουλη με ΠΝΠ ?
Επισης η nova κανει 10 φορες απανω προτιμω ποιο καλα ert με το 1/10 των χρηματων (3 ευρω το μηνα λιγοτερο απο το εισιτηριο 1 ταινιας στο cinema) ωστε να εχει τοσα καναλια αλλα και *HD καναλι* (αυτο ποναει τους ιδιωτες καναλαρχες).
Αν θελει το κρατος λεφτα γιατι δεν ζηταει λεφτα απο τους ιδιωτες για τις συχνοτητες που εχει δωρισει ατυπα δωρεαν με ανταλαγμα την προπαγανδα ?

Ποσο τελος θα πληρωνουμε στη νεριτ για 1 μονο καναλι 2 ευρω (λες και θα σωθουμε για 1 ευρω)? θα κανει προπανδα της κυβερνησης το νεο καναλι η θα εχει την πετρουλα και δεν θα λεει καθολου ειδησεις ?
Θα δωσει δωρεαν τις 8 συχνοτητες της ερτ σε ιδιωτες το κρατος ? 

Μετα λενε για την τηλεθεαση .... δεν πιστευω τιποτα για χαμηλη τηλεθεαση ... ισα ισα που εχει τις καλυτερες εκομπες η ερτ
εγω βλεπω λιγη τηλεοραση αλλα το 90% απο αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ερτ διαφορες καλες εκπομπες και αθλητικα που παιζει.

Μηπως τα χρηματων που δινουμε στην ερτ φευγουνε σαν συναλαγμα εξω? οχι αρα δεν κανει οικονομικη ζημια στον τοπο.

Αν το δεις καθαρα με οικονομικα κριτηρια δεν εχει λογικη το κλεισιμο εχει λογικη μονο αν το δεις με κλεπτοκομματικα κριτηρια και με κριτηρια οτι θα γινει ποιο ευκολα πλιατσικο ετσι.


Οπως και να εχει απλα δεν πειθουνε γιατι τα επιχειριματα ειναι σαπια και στερουντε λογικης το μονο που εχουνε ειναι τζαμπουκα και κραυγες...

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ρόμπα έχει γίνει η Βούλτεψη.χαχαχα.Βάλτε ΕΡΤ

Για τη Γιουροβίζιον λέει...σοβαρά!

----------


## sdikr

> τι πληρώνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι για τα δημοσία κανάλια



Αν βάλουμε κάτω το τι πληρώνουν και το τι παίρνουν τότε θα έχουμε θέμα!
Δηλαδή το να λές έτσι ξερά 140 λίρες  το ακούει ο άλλος και λέει ωχ αμαν! καλά είμαστε

----------


## cypher

> Αν βάλουμε κάτω το τι πληρώνουν και το τι παίρνουν τότε θα έχουμε θέμα!
> Δηλαδή το να λές έτσι ξερά 140 λίρες  το ακούει ο άλλος και λέει ωχ αμαν! καλά είμαστε


+1   --  Με παραγωγες που βρισκονται σε αλλο επιπεδο....

----------


## GetRid

Πιτσιρίκος

*Κατανόηση*



> Όταν, πριν από λίγο, η δημοσιογράφος της ΕΡΤ ανακοίνωσε πως τώρα θα ακούσουμε τα νέα για τον καιρό, νόμιζα πως ο μετεωρολόγος θα πει μόνο τι καιρό θα κάνει πάνω από το κτίριο της ΕΡΤ. Τελικά, είπε τον καιρό για ολόκληρη τη χώρα.
> 
> Είναι απόλυτα λογικό το πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ να είναι επικεντρωμένο στο λουκέτο της ΕΡΤ και τις απολύσεις τους.
> 
> Διαπιστώνω πως αρκετοί ζητούν επίμονα από τους δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ να μην αναφέρονται μόνο στον δικό τους αγώνα αλλά να αναφερθούν στα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η κοινωνία.
> 
> Το κάνουν σιγά-σιγά. Σήμερα το κάνουν περισσότερο από τις προηγούμενες ημέρες.
> 
> *Οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ δεν διαφέρουν από τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Άνθρωποι είναι κι αυτοί.*
> ...

----------


## raspoutiv

@ Getrid

Το ότι η αλληλεγγύη είναι το όπλο των λαών το γνωρίζουνε πολύ καλά τα "αφεντικά" και το πολεμάνε όσο τίποτα.
Διαίρει και βασίλευε εφαρμόζουν στην κοινωνία. Όσοι τσιμπάνε είναι για λύπηση. Ειδικά αυτοί που περνιούνται και για αντικειμενικοί. 




> η ΕΡΤ μέσα στο 2013 απέργησε 77  μέρες απο τις 150 δηλαδή τις μισες , 13 σαβ/κα ,απο τα οποια τα 11 συνεχόμενα και ο Ελληνικός - πτωχευμενος λαος ( η το ξεχάσανε ? )  τους πλήρωνε ....
> 
> enough is enough 
> 
> ας πάμε τελικά σε εκλογές να δούμε πόσα απίδια χωράει ο σάκος και της ΕΣΗΕΑ των πολυθεσιτών δημοσιογράφων της  που αποφασίζει τις καταχρηστικές  απεργίες αλλα και του Συριζα που τους σιγοντάρει αν δεν τους κατευθύνει κιολλας ...


το ρούφηξες όλο το λόγο του Σαμαρά στην ΟΝΝΕΔ ε;
διάβασες και την Καθημερινή;

εφόσον άκουσες τον πρωθυπουργό με σκούζει μες στο τρέμουλο πως είχε δίκιο και τι να κανε (σου θυμίζει τον Παπακωνσταντίνου αυτό καθόλου; ) είπες να μην αναρωτηθείς καθόλου :
ρε ποιος διόριζε τα κομματόσκυλά του στην ΕΡΤ κι όχι μόνο εκεί;
ρε ποιος είναι αυτός που κάνει τώρα τις καταγγελίες για διαπλοκή;
ρε ποιος επέβαλε τη λογοκρισία και στην ΕΡΤ και προτιμούσε να παίξει το θέμα της εφημερίδας Παρασκήνιο αντί για τις Σκουριές; 
ρε ποιος απέλυσε τον Αρβανίτη και την Κατσίμη γιατί τόλμησαν να πιάσουν έστω κι ελαφρώς στο στόμα τους τη γκάφα Δένδια για το Guardian;
ρε πόσα παίρνανε οι εργαζόμενοι και πόσα οι "σύμβουλοι";
ρε ποιος θα διορίσει το νέο προσωπικό όταν κι αν ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ;

και πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά άλλα
δε χρειάζεται όμως να σκεφτείς. η ΟΝΝΕΔ είσαι εσύ και κομίζει κάτι νέο. "ΟΝΝΕΔ, ΟΝΝΕΔ, Πρωτοπορία, πάρτυ κωλοτούμπες και δικτατορία"

----------


## patch

> Αν βάλουμε κάτω το τι πληρώνουν και το τι παίρνουν τότε θα έχουμε θέμα!
> Δηλαδή το να λές έτσι ξερά 140 λίρες  το ακούει ο άλλος και λέει ωχ αμαν! καλά είμαστε


ευτυχώς έχουμε συμφορουμιστες που είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι για να μας πουν εάν το θεωρούν ακριβό 




> +1   --  Με παραγωγες που βρισκονται σε αλλο επιπεδο....


εκτός από bbc(20κ εργαζόμενοι),tf άντε και zdf(όχι arte), άντε και με χίλια ζόρια orf για τα άλλα τι θα μας πεις ;

και δεν λέω να συνεχίσει όπως ήταν γιατί είχε σοβαρότατα θέματα αλλά αφορά την δημοκρατία και αυτό που θα γίνει όταν γίνει θα είναι να πουληθούν όλα σε ιδιώτες (συχνότητες,αρχείο,εξοπλισμός) για να μουν και πάλι τα κομματόσκυλα
πραγματικά λυπάμαι

----------


## linman

*ΑΠΑΤΗ*
 Η "Καθημερινή" απέκρυψε ότι η δημοσκόπησή της ήταν πριν από τα γεγονότα της ΕΡΤ!
"Απατεωνία" πρώτους μεγέθους από την "Καθημερινή"! 

Η "καλή" και "έγκυρη" εφημερίδα του Αλαφούζου κυκλοφόρησε με την δημοσκόπηση της Public Issue, που δείχνει τη ΝΔ να προηγείται με 2 μονάδες διαφορά (29,5% - 27,5%). Όμως η εφημερίδα απέκρυψε ότι η δημοσκόπηση είχε ολοκληρωθεί πριν τα γεγονότα της ΕΡΤ, και πομένως δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει την ριζική μτασροφή της κοινωνικής συνείδησης που αποτυπώνουν άλλες έρευνες (όπως της V-PRC)!

----------


## sdikr

> ευτυχώς έχουμε συμφορουμιστες που είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι για να μας πουν εάν το θεωρούν ακριβό 
> 
> 
> 
> εκτός από bbc(20κ εργαζόμενοι),tf άντε και zdf(όχι arte), άντε και με χίλια ζόρια orf για τα άλλα τι θα μας πεις ;
> 
> και δεν λέω να συνεχίσει όπως ήταν γιατί είχε σοβαρότατα θέματα αλλά αφορά την δημοκρατία και αυτό που θα γίνει όταν γίνει θα είναι να πουληθούν όλα σε ιδιώτες (συχνότητες,αρχείο,εξοπλισμός) για να μουν και πάλι τα κομματόσκυλα
> πραγματικά λυπάμαι


Οκ classic  μπάλα στην εξέδρα!!
 :Whistle:

----------


## Oionos

> 2 κανάλια. ΕΡΤ και ΕΡΤ HD. NET και ET3 δεν χρειάζονται σε τίποτε. Επίσης, υπάρχουν πολλά ραδιόφωνα και περιφερειακοί σταθμοί. Να μην ξεχάσω και την Ραδιοτηλεόραση. 2 Τηλεοπτικά και 2 ραδιοφωνικά, όχι περιοδικά (υπάρχει και το internet), όχι ΕΡΤ σε λογαριασμούς ΔΕΗ.


 Bullshit εντελώς  . 

 Η ΕΤ3 είναι με διαφορά το καλύτερο από τα κρατικά κανάλια . Ποιο άλλο κρατικό κανάλι εχει ισάξιες εκπομπες  με τις , "Αληθινές Ιστορίες" ,"Αnimated φιλόσοφοι" ,   "Ετσι βλέπω τον κόσμο",  "Διασπορά" ,"Σινεμάνια"  ή παλιότερα "Χώματα με Ιστορία"  για να αναφέρω μερικές ,σοβαρές ειδήσεις χωρις φίρμες  κραυγές και επαγγελματίες κραυγάζοντες και αλλαλάζοντες πανελίστες.

Ορισμένα άλλα τμήματά της το αθλητικό π.χ ,ορισμένες ενημερωτικές εκπομπές  είναι/ήταν ψιλοχάλια .   

Με το κανάλι της Βουλής  που δυστηχώς είναι για τον ..."μενεγάκειο" ιχθύ (Λ----ο) , που μόνο κάποιες  οπερες/κλασσικές παραστάσεις  αξίζουν τον κόπο  ?????

----------


## patch

> Οκ classic  μπάλα στην εξέδρα!!


πας καλά ; 
αλλά τι λέω, κάποιος πρέπει να πάρει την θέση που άδειασε 
με γρήγορη αναζήτηση μέσος μισθός στο UK είναι 25000~28000 και ανεργία 9%

----------


## linman

NIKOΣ ΤΣΟΥΚΑΛΗΣ: *Αμεση ανάκληση της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου και στην άμεση επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ με κανονικό πρόγραμμα.*


Το κλείσιμο της ελληνικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης  είναι ζήτημα που πλήττει τη δημοκρατία , πλήττει την επικοινωνία , την ενημέρωση , την πολυφωνία

Η αυθαίρετη διακοπή εκπομπής της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης αντιβαίνει στο 5ο Πρωτόκολλο της Συνθήκη του Άμστερνταμ, σύμφωνα με το οποίο η λειτουργία των δημόσιων φορέων μετάδοσης στα Κράτη Μέλη συνδέεται με τις δημοκρατικές, κοινωνικές και πολιτιστικές ανάγκες κάθε κοινωνίας, καθώς και με την ανάγκη διατήρησης της πολυφωνίας στα ΜΜΕ.

----------


## vgiozo

Μιλώντας για τη ψηφιακή της ΕΡΤ, το έγκλημα ήταν η "εμπορική" στροφή στο Cine+

Όταν είχε πρωτοβγεί ήταν πραγματική όαση, εξαιρετικά ντοκυμαντέρ και ταινίες (Kieslowski, ακριβοθώρητες ιρανικές παραγωγές κοκ), ενδιαφέρουσες εκπομπες (πχ "Σαν Σήμερα")...τώρα κι αυτές που συνεχίζουν βρωμάνε παρακμή, το "Σαν Σήμερα" πχ αν πρόκειτια για Αμερικανό ηθοποιό μπορέι να αφιερώσει και 3-5λεπτο, αν είναι κανένας ευρωπαίος συγγραφέας ή ένα σπουδαίο ιστορικο γεγονός εκτός ΕΕ ή ΗΠΑ μεγάλη τύχει θα είναι αν πιάσει 1 λεπτό το αφιέρωμα.

Γενικά η δημόσια τηλεόραση είχε υποστεί τεράστια ζημιά από ένα σημείο και πέρα, με την αρχοντοβλάχικη εστίαση σε μεταδόσεις όπως Eurovision και άλλες σαχλαμπούχλες, ειδικά από το τέλος της πρώτης θητείας ΝΔ και μετά.

Μερικοί "κλαίγανε" αυτές τις μέρες για τη μη μετάδοση των BBC και D.Welle, εγώ ελπίζω να μην τα ξαναδούμε και να επιστρέψει το πρόγραμμα της πρώτης περιόδου...όσοι θέλουν ειδήσεις στα αγγλικά ή τα γερμανικά ας βάλουν δορυφορικά ή ας συντονιστούν στο διαδίκτυο...

----------


## patch

πουλήθηκε το δεύτερο (μετά το τελικό μπάσκετ για ευτελές ποσό 60κ) 

http://www.gazzetta.gr/stili/media-c...synomospondion

πως ακριβώς το πούλησε το ΥπΟι Σαββάτο ; ε sdkir ;

----------


## linman

Κλείνει η δημόσια τηλεόραση και οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί. Πού ακούστηκε! Μόνο στο... King's Landing δεν υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση! Όπως και να ΄ταν, αυτή είχαμε...

Κλείνει η Λιλιπούπολη, τα ντοκυμαστέρ, ο Kosmos FM, το Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ, η μόνη Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα στην Ελλάδα, κλείνει η φωνή της Ελλάδας στους ομογενείς, στα σύνορα που δεν πιάνει άλλο ελληνικό κανάλι, με μια αντισυνταγματική ΠΝΠ. Μα δεν είναι ειρωνικό; 

Είναι. Και επικίνδυνο. Για όλους. Και όταν λέμε όλους, εννοούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ.  Όλοι στην ΕΡΤ!

Μαρία Δελαγραμμάτικα 

http://www.3pointmagazine.gr/Article...7#.Ubx_J84vBpg

----------


## sdikr

> πουλήθηκε το δεύτερο (μετά το τελικό μπάσκετ για ευτελές ποσό 60κ) 
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.gr/stili/media-c...synomospondion
> 
> πως ακριβώς το πούλησε το ΥπΟι Σαββάτο ; ε sdkir ;


Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το ποσο που πληρώνει ο κόσμος για την ΕΡΤ που και καλά δεν είναι του κράτους;

----------


## patch

για τους ηλίθιους (να για τέτοιους πρόκειται ) που πιστεύουν να μειωθεί η να καταργηθεί το τέλος της ερτ
άρθρο του 2010 
*το τέλος της ερτ για το χρέος* 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=217616

----------


## VasP

> Ποια θα είναι όμως η νέα ΕΡΤ που προαναγγέλλει η κυβέρνηση;
> 
> Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του Έθνους, ο σχεδιασμός που θέλει να προωθήσει το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου περιλαμβάνει:
> 
> Τη δημιουργία τριών καναλιών
> Το πρώτο θα έχει αμιγώς ενημερωτικό χαρακτήρα, με ειδήσεις, ενημερωτικές εκπομπές και ιστορικές σειρές που θα αφορούν προσωπικότητες που σφράγισαν την πορεία της χώρας από την αρχαιότητα μέχρι σήμερα.
> Το δεύτερο θα είναι δορυφορικό
> Το τρίτο θα εκπέμπει μέσω ίντερνετ
> 
> ...


Αν ισχύουν αυτά μιλάμε για απαξίωση της ΕΡΤ. Τι εννοούν λέγοντας 'ιντερνετικό κανάλι'; Αυτό δεν προσμετράται ως κανάλι. Στο δορυφορικό κανάλι πόσοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση; Εγώ πάντως όχι. 
Δεν βλέπω καμία αναφορά για την ΕΡΤ-HD. 
Αθλητικά γεγονότα θα μεταδίδονται από το μοναδικό επίγειο κανάλι; Όταν υπάρχουν αθλητικά γεγονότα ενημέρωση πάπαλα; 
Μυθοπλασία τέλος; Ελληνικές-ξένες ταινίες;

Αυτό το σχέδιο αν ισχύει πρέπει να το έχουν καταστρώσει οι ιδιωτικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί. Απαξιώθηκε η ΕΡΤ τα τελευταία χρόνια με αστειότητες περί ακριβού ανταποδοτικού τέλους για να ξαναμοιράσουν οι εγχώριοι μιντιάρχες την διαφημιστική πίτα.

----------


## patch

στην θέση του Χατζιδάκι θα βάλουμε αυτόν το πολιτισμό 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125094

----------


## konig

> Αν ισχύουν αυτά μιλάμε για απαξίωση της ΕΡΤ. Τι εννοούν λέγοντας 'ιντερνετικό κανάλι'; Αυτό δεν προσμετράται ως κανάλι. Στο δορυφορικό κανάλι πόσοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση; Εγώ πάντως όχι. 
> Δεν βλέπω καμία αναφορά για την ΕΡΤ-HD. 
> Αθλητικά γεγονότα θα μεταδίδονται από το μοναδικό επίγειο κανάλι; Όταν υπάρχουν αθλητικά γεγονότα ενημέρωση πάπαλα; 
> Μυθοπλασία τέλος; Ελληνικές-ξένες ταινίες;
> 
> Αυτό το σχέδιο αν ισχύει πρέπει να το έχουν καταστρώσει οι ιδιωτικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί. Απαξιώθηκε η ΕΡΤ τα τελευταία χρόνια με αστειότητες περί ακριβού ανταποδοτικού τέλους για να ξαναμοιράσουν οι εγχώριοι μιντιάρχες την διαφημιστική πίτα.


το ert hd ηταν καταδικασμενο ετσι και αλλιως..οι καναλαρχες δεν το ηθελαν απο την πρωτη στιγμη διοτι δεν ηθελαν να χαλασουν λεφτα για να φτιαξουν και αυτοι ενα hd καναλι..

----------


## vgiozo

Το διαδικτυακό κανάλι γιατί να είναι χωριστό, δεν κατάλαβα...το Al Jazeera ή το Russia Today άλλο πρόγραμμα μεταδίδει στο διαδίκτυο κι άλλο μέσω δορυφορικής;

----------


## patch

> Το διαδικτυακό κανάλι γιατί να είναι χωριστό, δεν κατάλαβα...το Al Jazeera ή το Russia Today άλλο πρόγραμμα μεταδίδει στο διαδίκτυο κι άλλο μέσω δορυφορικής;


και εσύ το πίστεψες ότι θα είναι ξεχωριστώ πρόγραμμα ; 
η ερτ έχει νόμιμα 8 συχνότητες για της οποίες γίνετε ο πόλεμος γιατί θέλουν να βάλουν και ppv και η nova του κ ταγματάρχη(πρώην διευθύνον σύμβουλος στην ερτ ντε) θέλει κομμάτι στην πίτα

----------


## VasP

> το ert hd ηταν καταδικασμενο ετσι και αλλιως..οι καναλαρχες δεν το ηθελαν απο την πρωτη στιγμη διοτι δεν ηθελαν να χαλασουν λεφτα για να φτιαξουν και αυτοι ενα hd καναλι..


Μόνο την eurovision θα αφήσουν στην ΕΡΤ και αυτό γιατί την διοργανώνει η EBU.

Τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ είχαν εντέχνως καλλιεργήσει κλίμα ενάντια στην ΕΡΤ και το ανταποδοτικό τέλος. Δυστυχώς τσίμπησαν πάρα πολλοί και ίσως στο παρελθόν να ήμουν κι εγώ μέσα σ'αυτούς. Έχουμε από τα φθηνότερα ανταποδοτικά τέλη στην Ευρώπη. 50-55 ευρώ τον χρόνο δεν είναι τόσο πολλά ακόμα και για αυτή την ΕΡΤ.

5 χρόνια τώρα αφήνουν διαρκώς σπόντες για την εκπομπή του Παπαδόπουλου, ότι είναι ακριβή. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ μπορεί να είναι ακριβή (μπορεί, δεν το ξέρω) αλλά έρχεται πρώτη σε τηλεθέαση και φέρνει έσοδα από διαφημίσεις. Αυτό τους πονάει, η τηλεθέαση (παρεμπιπτόντως δεν την βλέπω την εκπομπή αλλά γουστάρω που τους κάνει χαλάστρα)

Κατηγορούν την ΕΡΤ για χαμηλή τηλεθέαση (αντίφαση με τα προηγούμενα). Πως θα τους φαινόταν αν η ΕΡΤ έπαιρνε τα διακαιώματα του Dancing with the stars (παραγωγή BBC); Θα λέγαν πάλι ότι σπαταλάει η ΕΡΤ τα λεφτά του Έλληνα πολίτη.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> τι πληρώνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι για τα δημοσία κανάλια





> Αν βάλουμε κάτω το τι πληρώνουν και το τι παίρνουν τότε θα έχουμε θέμα!
> Δηλαδή το να λές έτσι ξερά 140 λίρες  το ακούει ο άλλος και λέει ωχ αμαν! καλά είμαστε





> ευτυχώς έχουμε συμφορουμιστες που είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι για να μας πουν εάν το θεωρούν ακριβό 
> 
> 
> 
> εκτός από bbc(20κ εργαζόμενοι),tf άντε και zdf(όχι arte), άντε και με χίλια ζόρια orf για τα άλλα τι θα μας πεις ;
> 
> και δεν λέω να συνεχίσει όπως ήταν γιατί είχε σοβαρότατα θέματα αλλά αφορά την δημοκρατία και αυτό που θα γίνει όταν γίνει θα είναι να πουληθούν όλα σε ιδιώτες (συχνότητες,αρχείο,εξοπλισμός) για να μουν και πάλι τα κομματόσκυλα
> πραγματικά λυπάμαι





> Οκ classic  μπάλα στην εξέδρα!!



Λοιπόν εγώ που μένω Γαλλία βλέπω ότι θα πληρώσω για το 2013 131 ευρώ σαν φόρο για την κρατική τηλεόραση/ραδιοφωνία. Ο μισθός μου είναι 2 με 3 φορές πάνω από τους φίλους μου στην Ελλάδα. Νομίζω ότι τα 131 ευρώ είναι σχεδόν 3 φορές πάνω από το 51 ευρώ που πληρώνει ο Έλληνας το χρόνο και αναφέρθηκαν στο παραπάνω λινκ

---

Επιπλέον αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία ο Γερμανός πληρώνει πολύ παραπάνω από τον Γάλλο και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεγαλύτερους μισθούς (μάλλον μικρότερους).

----------


## psyxakias

> ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ 902


Οι οδηγίες προς τους εργαζόμενους γράφουν: "ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ. ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΩ 210 6838700."

Για ποιο λόγο κρύβεται η Digea; Φοβάται μη μαζευτεί κόσμος έξω από τα γραφεία τους; Η διεύθυνσή τους απουσιάζει και από τη σελίδα τους (digea.gr): http://www.digea.gr/digea/gr/%CE%95%...BD%CE%AF%CE%B1

Πως είναι δυνατόν ο πάροχος που ορίζει ποιο κανάλι παίζει και ποιο όχι σε όλη την Ελλάδα, να μην θέλει να δημοσιοποιείται η διεύθυνσή του;

----------


## emfragmatron

> Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως ότι ο μεν Σαμαρας είχε να επιδείξει σήμερα 1000 καγκούρια με σημαίες (ΟΝΕΔίτες) και κάτι άναρθρες πολιτικές κραυγές και δε η ΕΡΤ απαντάει με πολιτισμό και με παρέλαση από (συμφωνικές) ορχήστρες.
> 
> Είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακή η διαφορά επιπέδου, επιχειρημάτων και πολιτισμού που το καλύτερα θα ήταν να μην έβγαινε καν σήμερα ο Σαμαράς.


+100000

----------


## maik

Με πολυ λυπη ειδα σημερα μια συζητηση , διαδυκτυακα ενοειτε, οπου ηταν καλεσμενοι εκπροσωποι ολων των κομματων πλην της Βουλτεψη που εκανε παρεμβαση τηλεφωνικα. Οι δυο παρουσιαστριες λοιπον συνεχισαν τον *λαμπρο δρομο* που ηξεραν μερι τοτε. Διεκοπταν συνεχεια ολους τους υπολοιπους και αφηναν την Βουλτεψη να ριχνει ποταμους λασπης και να τσιριζει για οτιδηποτε ασχετο της κατεβαινε στο κεφαλι. Μαλιστα οταν η Τωνια Αντωνιου εκπροσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ο Σκουρλετης εκπροσωπος του Συριζα τα πηραν και αρχισαν να της απαντουν , τους διεκοψαν με το γελοιο επιχειρημα οτι η Βουλτεψη "παρεμβαινει τηλεφωνικα και πρεπει να την σεβαστουμε".

Θελει πολυ δρομο ακομα για την εξυγιανση λοιπον. Τα παπαγαλακια δεν εφυγαν απο το κλουβι.

----------


## zillion

> Λοιπόν εγώ που μένω Γαλλία βλέπω ότι θα πληρώσω για το 2013 131 ευρώ σαν φόρο για την κρατική τηλεόραση/ραδιοφωνία. Ο μισθός μου είναι 2 με 3 φορές πάνω από τους φίλους μου στην Ελλάδα. Νομίζω ότι τα 131 ευρώ είναι σχεδόν 3 φορές πάνω από το 51 ευρώ που πληρώνει ο Έλληνας το χρόνο και αναφέρθηκαν στο παραπάνω λινκ
> 
> ---
> 
> Επιπλέον αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία ο Γερμανός πληρώνει πολύ παραπάνω από τον Γάλλο και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεγαλύτερους μισθούς (μάλλον μικρότερους).


215€/χρόνο πληρώνει ο Γερμανός. Και είναι τέλος αναλόγως της Ελλάδας όχι φόρος. Η ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη αλλά για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς η ποιότητα της ΕΡΤ για τα 50€/χρόνο είναι αρκετά καλή. Δεν τίθεται κατά την γνώμη μου ζήτημα κόστους/ποιότητας.




> Με πολυ λυπη ειδα σημερα μια συζητηση , διαδυκτυακα ενοειτε, οπου ηταν καλεσμενοι εκπροσωποι ολων των κομματων πλην της Βουλτεψη που εκανε παρεμβαση τηλεφωνικα. Οι δυο παρουσιαστριες λοιπον συνεχισαν τον λαμπρο δρομο που ηξεραν μερι τοτε. Διεκοπταν συνεχεια ολους τους υπολοιπους και αφηναν την Βουλτεψη να ριχνει ποταμους λασπης και να τσιριζει για οτιδηποτε ασχετο της κατεβαινε στο κεφαλι. Μαλιστα οταν η Τωνια Αντωνιου εκπροσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ο Σκουρλετης εκπροσωπος του Συριζα τα πηραν και αρχισαν να της απαντουν , τους διεκοψαν με το γελοιο επιχειρημα οτι η Βουλτεψη "παρεμβαινει τηλεφωνικα και πρεπει να την σεβαστουμε".
> 
> Θελει πολυ δρομο ακομα για την εξυγιανση λοιπον. Τα παπαγαλακια δεν εφυγαν απο το κλουβι.


Το είδα και εγώ. Δεν έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη εκεί στην ΕΡΤ ότι η κυβέρνηση εκ μέρους των ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων τους έχει κηρύξει πόλεμο. Στον πόλεμο απαντάς με πόλεμο.

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Οι οδηγίες προς τους εργαζόμενους γράφουν: "ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ. ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΩ 210 6838700."
> 
> Για ποιο λόγο κρύβεται η Digea; Φοβάται μη μαζευτεί κόσμος έξω από τα γραφεία τους; Η διεύθυνσή τους απουσιάζει και από τη σελίδα τους (digea.gr): http://www.digea.gr/digea/gr/%CE%95%...BD%CE%AF%CE%B1
> 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν ο πάροχος που ορίζει ποιο κανάλι παίζει και ποιο όχι σε όλη την Ελλάδα, να μην θέλει να δημοσιοποιείται η διεύθυνσή του;


Βασικά που ξέρουμε οτι είναι αληθές το δημοσίευμα;

----------


## kover

Απο προχτές βλέπω μια κλούβα των ματ και ένα μικρό στρατό σε ένα άκυρο σημείο στο πολυδροσο. Δεν είχα καταλάβει τη ακριβώς φυλάνε  γιατι το μόνο που είχε εκει ήταν ένα αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο. Σήμερα είδα πίσω απο τη κλούβα την επιγραφή της digea. Είναι τα γραφεία και φυλάσσεται 24/7 πλέον. Καλα παει.

Α τώρα είδα τα παραπάνω μηνύματα. Η διεύθυνση είναι Σώρου δίπλα απο τη bayern και το sotovokis workshop.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Αν ισχύουν αυτά μιλάμε για απαξίωση της ΕΡΤ. Τι εννοούν λέγοντας 'ιντερνετικό κανάλι'; Αυτό δεν προσμετράται ως κανάλι. Στο δορυφορικό κανάλι πόσοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση; Εγώ πάντως όχι. 
> Δεν βλέπω καμία αναφορά για την ΕΡΤ-HD. 
> Αθλητικά γεγονότα θα μεταδίδονται από το μοναδικό επίγειο κανάλι; Όταν υπάρχουν αθλητικά γεγονότα ενημέρωση πάπαλα; 
> Μυθοπλασία τέλος; Ελληνικές-ξένες ταινίες;
> 
> Αυτό το σχέδιο αν ισχύει πρέπει να το έχουν καταστρώσει οι ιδιωτικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί. Απαξιώθηκε η ΕΡΤ τα τελευταία χρόνια με αστειότητες περί ακριβού ανταποδοτικού τέλους για να ξαναμοιράσουν οι εγχώριοι μιντιάρχες την διαφημιστική πίτα.


Έτσι είναι. 

Μιλάμε για διάλυση ώστε να επωφεληθούν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, αλλά και η κυβέρνηση μέσω αυτών.

------------

Για το ανταποδοτικό τέλος, είναι αστείο να διαμαρτύρεστε διοτι θα υπάρχει και μετά!
Ίσως μειωμένο, ΑΛΛΑ, τώρα είναι 4€/μήνα, μείον 1€ που δεν παίρνει η ΕΡΤ, μείον άλλο 1€ απο τα κέρδη που πάνε στο κράτος. ΑΡΑ για την ΕΡΤ πληρώνουμε 2€/μηνά.
Και με την "Νεα ΕΡΤ" θα δίνουμε 2€/μήνα. Αυτοί θα σου πουν εγώ τα 4€ τα έκανα 2€ και εσύ θα φας το παραμύθι.
Για να μην σας πω ότι ήδη έχει υπολογιστεί μέσα στο πραγματικό χαράτσι. Εκεί που τα 2€/μήνα δείχνουν ψίχουλα μπροστά στα 40€/μήνα.

Μετά το Γεωργιαδη και τον Ντινόπουλο, βγήκε και το γυναικείο μπουλντόγκ της ΝΔ να μας πει για της απεργίες της ΕΡΤ.
Μα είναι τώρα αυτό επιχείρημα για την *επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ*, και το *κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ*;
Είναι ντροπή να γαβγίζεις και τα επιχειρήματα σου να είναι αστεία. Η απάντηση... *41 εκατ. ευρώ κέρδη* το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2013 για την ΕΡΤ, ακόμα και αν είναι έτσι που τα λέει.

Τέλος να πω οτι παρόλα αυτά μην ξεχνάμε οτι το βασικό είναι η *φασιστική συμπεριφορά* της ΝΔ, η *μνημονιακή πολιτική* (που από ότι φαίνεται τέλος του χρόνου, αρχές του επόμενου θα μας βάλει και σε άλλο μνημόνιο) και *φίμωση του λογού για το συμφέρων 5-6 οικογενειών.*

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Οι οδηγίες προς τους εργαζόμενους γράφουν: "ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ. ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΩ 210 6838700."
> 
> Για ποιο λόγο κρύβεται η Digea; Φοβάται μη μαζευτεί κόσμος έξω από τα γραφεία τους; Η διεύθυνσή τους απουσιάζει και από τη σελίδα τους (digea.gr): http://www.digea.gr/digea/gr/%CE%95%...BD%CE%AF%CE%B1
> 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν ο πάροχος που ορίζει ποιο κανάλι παίζει και ποιο όχι σε όλη την Ελλάδα, να μην θέλει να δημοσιοποιείται η διεύθυνσή του;





> Απο προχτές βλέπω μια κλούβα των ματ και ένα μικρό στρατό σε ένα άκυρο σημείο στο πολυδροσο. Δεν είχα καταλάβει τη ακριβώς φυλάνε  γιατι το μόνο που είχε εκει ήταν ένα αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο. Σήμερα είδα πίσω απο τη κλούβα την επιγραφή της digea. Είναι τα γραφεία και φυλάσσεται 24/7 πλέον. Καλα παει.
> 
> Α τώρα είδα τα παραπάνω μηνύματα. Η διεύθυνση είναι Σώρου δίπλα απο τη bayern και το sotovokis workshop.


μιλάμε γι'αυτή τη διεύθυνση;  :Razz: 

http://11888.ote.gr/web/guest/white-...6838700&where=

ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ ΑΕ
ΑΡΤΕΜΙΔΟΣ 3 Αμαρούσιο Αττική 15125

----------


## emfragmatron

> Ο δημοσιογράφος Κώστας Αρβανίτης φαντάζομαι δεν είναι άγνωστος στους περισσότερους που διαβάζουν το παρόν νήμα. Για την ιστορία πάντως, έχει κατά καιρούς εργαστεί στην ΕΡΤ με συμβάσεις έργου (δεν υπήρξε διορισμένος αορίστου δηλαδή). .... Το πρώτο 1/4 του βίντεο προτείνω να το παρακάμψετε ως ανούσιο (δεν μιλάει καν ο Κώστας Αρβανίτης) και να πάτε κατευθείαν στο 08:00. Ο λόγος του κρατάει μέχρι το 23:35, και θα πρότεινα να ξαναξεκινήσετε από το 30:17, λίγο πριν δηλαδή ξαναπάρει τον λόγο για να τελειώσει το βίντεο, ακούγοντας έτσι και κάτι από τα τελευταία λόγια του προηγούμενου ομιλητή. Χαρά μου θα ήταν αν καθόντουσαν να το παρακολουθήσουν όχι τόσο αυτοί που εκ προοιμίου θεωρούν πως θα το βρουν του γούστου τους, αλλά οι ακριβώς το αντίθετο... :


Απόλυτα σωστός!

----------


## kover

Δεν είναι αρτεμιδος. Επι της σωρού είναι. Πριν μισή ώρα πέρασα απο εκει και έχει μια κλούβα ματ. Απλά δε θυμάμαι το νούμερο και απο το κινητό δε μπορώ να βρω και πολλά πράγματα.

Edit: Σωρού 26 παράδεισος αμαρουσιου

----------


## mpetou

εκανε 6.2 r σεισμο στην κρητη και ο σαμαρας εχει μαυρο και βαζει ολη τη μερα παρασιτα σημερα με αποτελεσμα να μην πιανει

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 215€/χρόνο πληρώνει ο Γερμανός. Και είναι τέλος αναλόγως της Ελλάδας όχι φόρος. Η ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη αλλά για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς η ποιότητα της ΕΡΤ για τα 50€/χρόνο είναι αρκετά καλή. Δεν τίθεται κατά την γνώμη μου ζήτημα κόστους/ποιότητας.


Το τι πληρώνω / τι παίρνω για την ΕΡΤ δεν με πολυαπασχολεί γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς
Τα περί ποιότητας, υποκειμενικό (10 ποιοτικές εκπομπές δεν κάνουν ένα κανάλι ποιοτικό)
Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, η τηλεόραση απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που έχουν χρόνο να δουν, οπότε και το πρόγραμμα προσαρμόζεται στα γούστα τους.

Με ενοχλούσε αφάνταστα το πάρτυ που γινότανε (όπως και σε όλο το δημόσιο)

Με ενοχλεί και η δημιουργική λογιστική

1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ελλειματική. Ειχε κέρδος 41 εκ . Δόστε της 500 εκ (αντί για 300), να σου βγάλει 241 εκ κέρδος

2. Η ΕΡΤ δεν επιβαρύνει τον προυπολογισμό. Λες και δεν είναι λεφτά των Ελλήνων. Βγάλτε και τις αμυντικές δαπάνες από τον προυπολογισμό και αντικαταστείστε τις με τέλος

3. Πληρώνουμε 50€/χρόνο για ΕΡΤ. ΛΑΘΟΣ. Το κάθε ρολόι της ΔΕΗ πληρώνει 50 €.
50 για το σπίτι του παππού της γυναίκας μου
50 για την αποθήκη που έβαζε την βάρκα και μετατράπηκε σε ένα δωμάτιο
50 για το σπίτι του παππού μου (σε άλλο χωριό)
50 για το σπίτι στην Αθήνα
50 για την γκαρσονιέρα 35 μ2 που μένει η κόρη μου
50 για το γραφείο

Δεν πιστεύω να ξέχασα τίποτα.

Και η δημιουργική λογιστική συνεχίζεται...

----------


## konig

> Οι οδηγίες προς τους εργαζόμενους γράφουν: "ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ. ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΩ 210 6838700."
> 
> Για ποιο λόγο κρύβεται η Digea; Φοβάται μη μαζευτεί κόσμος έξω από τα γραφεία τους; Η διεύθυνσή τους απουσιάζει και από τη σελίδα τους (digea.gr): http://www.digea.gr/digea/gr/%CE%95%...BD%CE%AF%CE%B1
> 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν ο πάροχος που ορίζει ποιο κανάλι παίζει και ποιο όχι σε όλη την Ελλάδα, να μην θέλει να δημοσιοποιείται η διεύθυνσή του;


ετσι εκανε παντα ακομη και οταν παραπονιομασταν για την ποιοτητα σηματος

----------


## zillion

> Το τι πληρώνω / τι παίρνω για την ΕΡΤ δεν με πολυαπασχολεί γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς
> Τα περί ποιότητας, υποκειμενικό (10 ποιοτικές εκπομπές δεν κάνουν ένα κανάλι ποιοτικό)
> Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, η τηλεόραση απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που έχουν χρόνο να δουν, οπότε και το πρόγραμμα προσαρμόζεται στα γούστα τους.
> 
> Με ενοχλούσε αφάνταστα το πάρτυ που γινότανε (όπως και σε όλο το δημόσιο)
> 
> Με ενοχλεί και η δημιουργική λογιστική
> 
> 1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ελλειματική. Ειχε κέρδος 41 εκ . Δόστε της 500 εκ (αντί για 300), να σου βγάλει 241 εκ κέρδος
> ...


Έτσι είναι και στην Γερμανία, για κάθε κατοικία πληρώνεις πλέον. Παλαιότερα πλήρωνες για κάθε συσκευή. Δλδ, πόσες τηλεοράσεις,ραδιόφωνα κτλ έχεις στην κατοικία σου. Πλήρωνες μάλιστα επιπλέον για το ραδιόφωνο στο αυτοκίνητό σου.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Έτσι είναι και στην Γερμανία, για κάθε κατοικία πληρώνεις πλέον. Παλαιότερα πλήρωνες για κάθε συσκευή. Δλδ, πόσες τηλεοράσεις,ραδιόφωνα κτλ έχεις στην κατοικία σου.


ρε φίλε, τι απάντηση είναι αυτή; του γάμησες το επιχείρημα τώρα  :Razz:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Με πολυ λυπη ειδα σημερα μια συζητηση , διαδυκτυακα ενοειτε, οπου ηταν καλεσμενοι εκπροσωποι ολων των κομματων πλην της Βουλτεψη που εκανε παρεμβαση τηλεφωνικα. Οι δυο παρουσιαστριες λοιπον συνεχισαν τον *λαμπρο δρομο* που ηξεραν μερι τοτε. Διεκοπταν συνεχεια ολους τους υπολοιπους και αφηναν την Βουλτεψη να ριχνει ποταμους λασπης και να τσιριζει για οτιδηποτε ασχετο της κατεβαινε στο κεφαλι. Μαλιστα οταν η Τωνια Αντωνιου εκπροσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ο Σκουρλετης εκπροσωπος του Συριζα τα πηραν και αρχισαν να της απαντουν , τους διεκοψαν με το γελοιο επιχειρημα οτι η Βουλτεψη "παρεμβαινει τηλεφωνικα και πρεπει να την σεβαστουμε".
> 
> Θελει πολυ δρομο ακομα για την εξυγιανση λοιπον. Τα παπαγαλακια δεν εφυγαν απο το κλουβι.


Το είδα κι εγώ αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι έγινε για αυτό.
Αυτη την στιγμή τους κατηγορούν οτι δεν βγάζουν την άποψη της ΝΔ, (αστείο αν σκεφτείς οτι δεν πάνε αυτοί εκεί να μιλήσουν , και κρύβονται) και γιαυτό προσπαθούσε να μην κατηγορηθεί για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## zillion

> ρε φίλε, τι απάντηση είναι αυτή; του γάμησες το επιχείρημα τώρα


Ο Έλληνας με την προπαγάνδα που έχει φάει όλα τα χρόνια νομίζει πως αδικείται σε σχέση με την ποιότητα των δημοσίων αγαθών που απολαμβάνει και το κόστος που πληρώνει σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Απλά τον ταϊζουν κουτόχορτο τόσα χρόνια στον βαθμό που ο εγκέφαλός του έχει λοβοτομηθεί.

----------


## ntua

> τι πληρώνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι για τα δημοσία κανάλια


Η προπαγάνδα είναι εύκολη αλλά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στις λεπτομέρειες:

Στην Αγγλία δεν πληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις τηλεόραση.

----------


## mpetou

η ποιο ευκολη λυση για ειναι καναλαρχη να παρει hd καναλι ειναι οχι να πληρωσει αλλα να κλεψει.
Τωρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην κανουνε λεηλασια στις συχνοτητες κατι μου λεει οτι το hd θα το δωσουνε του αλαφουζου

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έτσι είναι και στην Γερμανία, για κάθε κατοικία πληρώνεις πλέον. Παλαιότερα πλήρωνες για κάθε συσκευή. Δλδ, πόσες τηλεοράσεις,ραδιόφωνα κτλ έχεις στην κατοικία σου. Πλήρωνες μάλιστα επιπλέον για το ραδιόφωνο στο αυτοκίνητό σου.


Αποφεύγω τις συγκρίσεις ανάμεσα στις χώρες που διοικούν και στις χώρες που διοικούνται (πχ Γερμανία/Ελλάδα)
Στη Γερμανία πληρώνεις για δρόμο, παίρνεις δρόμο - πληρώνεις για τρένα, παίρνεις τρένα - πληρώνεις για δημοσιες συγκοινωνίες, παίρνεις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες.
Εδώ παιρνεις το μακρύτερο

----------


## patch

> Η προπαγάνδα είναι εύκολη αλλά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στις λεπτομέρειες:
> 
> Στην Αγγλία δεν πληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις τηλεόραση.


*Αναλυτικά σύμφωνα με το Euronews:*

και το euronews συριζα ;
πολύ σοβαρές ζημίες στην κριτή. που είναι οι ανταποκριτές των ιδιωτικών ; τα βαν ;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Η προπαγάνδα είναι εύκολη αλλά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στις λεπτομέρειες:
> 
> Στην Αγγλία δεν πληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις τηλεόραση.


Και στη Γαλλία δεν πληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις. Εμένα όλοι μου οι γνωστοί έχουν στο σπίτι τους. Εσείς έχετε μόνο internet;
Πραγματικά είναι αστεία τα επιχειρήματα.

----------


## 29gk

> Η προπαγάνδα είναι εύκολη αλλά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στις λεπτομέρειες:
> 
> Στην Αγγλία δεν πληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις τηλεόραση.


H προπαγανδα δηλαδη κατ εσε, στοχευει στο ποσοστο αυτων που ΔΕΝ εχουν τηλεοραση, δεν εχουν συσκευη αλλα πληρωνουν την ΕΡΤ. Και ποσοι ειναι αυτοι ετσι για να καταλαβουμε τον στοχο και τους σκοπους της προπαγανδας ;

----------


## dpdt1

digea :  
http://www.kefalonitikanea.gr/2013/06/digea.html
http://stovoreiostereomatiselva.blog.../06/digea.html

φορος διαφημισεων στα καναλια : 
http://www.capital.gr/tax/News_tax.asp?id=1706084

τελικα για ποιον δουλευει ο σαμαρας?  :Whistle:

----------


## ntua

> η ποιο ευκολη λυση για ειναι καναλαρχη να παρει hd καναλι ειναι οχι να πληρωσει αλλα να κλεψει.
> Τωρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην κανουνε λεηλασια στις συχνοτητες κατι μου λεει οτι το hd θα το δωσουνε του αλαφουζου


Καταστροφολογίες χαιρέκακων ψηφοθήρων. Τα πάντα θα πάρει πίσω η ΕΡΤ και κάτι παραπάνω με τέτοιο σάλο. Νομίζεις η ΝΔ είναι ηλίθιοι και δεν ξέρουν επίσης να ψηφοθηρούν; Φυσικά και θα δώσουν ότι θέλει ο λαός αν η πλειοψηφία είναι μεγάλη γιατί αλλιώς θα χάσουν τα ψηφαλάκια. Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας γλειψίματος ξένων δεν στέκουν όταν η κατά των αντιπολιτευτικών ψηφοθήρων "Φράου Μέρκελ" είναι υπέρ της ΕΡΤ και γενικά χωρίς ψηφαλάκια αντωνάκης δεν ξαναβγαίνει.

Εκεί που υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν είναι εδώ που ίσως υπάρξει πλειοψηφία (ίσως), αλλά όταν μειοψηφίες παίρνουν το ρόπαλο, σε κυνηγάνε και μετά πανηγυρίζουν ότι είναι "δημοκράτες".

----------


## mpetou

ο γραματικακης στη νετ τωρα στη νεριτ θα εχει γραματικακη ?

----------


## ntua

> Και στη Γαλλία δεν πληρώνεις αν δεν έχεις. Εμένα όλοι μου οι γνωστοί έχουν στο σπίτι τους. Εσείς έχετε μόνο internet;
> Πραγματικά είναι αστεία τα επιχειρήματα.


Ναι έχω μόνο ίντερνετ. 

Που είναι το αστείο;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Το τι πληρώνω / τι παίρνω για την ΕΡΤ δεν με πολυαπασχολεί γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς
> Τα περί ποιότητας, υποκειμενικό (10 ποιοτικές εκπομπές δεν κάνουν ένα κανάλι ποιοτικό)
> Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, η τηλεόραση απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που έχουν χρόνο να δουν, οπότε και το πρόγραμμα προσαρμόζεται στα γούστα τους.
> 
> Με ενοχλούσε αφάνταστα το πάρτυ που γινότανε (όπως και σε όλο το δημόσιο)
> 
> Με ενοχλεί και η δημιουργική λογιστική
> 
> 1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ελλειματική. Ειχε κέρδος 41 εκ . Δόστε της 500 εκ (αντί για 300), να σου βγάλει 241 εκ κέρδος
> ...


Και αφού είδες και μόνος σου ότι όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι πληρώνουν αντίστοιχο τέλος και ότι μάλλον δεν πληρώνεις παραπάνω σε σχέση με αυτούς, ακόμα και αναλογικά - βάζοντας και τους μισθούς στην σύγκριση - σου παραθέτω και την δημοσίευση της Γαλλικής l'Humanité που έχει τα έγγραφα που μιλάνε για το κέρδος 40Μ ευρώ της ΕΡΤ.

http://www.humanite.fr/monde/revelat...etait-r-543838

----

Εσύ έχεις αποδείξεις που δείχνουν το αντίθετο; Δλδ ότι πληρώνεις πολύ περισσότερο από άλλους Ευρωπαίους κατοίκους και ότι η ΕΡΤ ήταν ελλειμματική;

----------


## mpetou

Δηλωση γραματικακη: 



> Το μεγεθος του εγκληματος του κλεισιματος της ερτ με ξεπερνα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και αφού είδες και μόνος σου ότι όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι συμπολίτες σου πληρώνουν αντίστοιχο τέλος και ότι μάλλον δεν πληρώνεις παραπάνω σε σχέση με αυτούς, ακόμα και αναλογικά - βάζοντας και τους μισθούς στην σύγκριση - σου παραθέτω και την δημοσίευση της Γαλλικής l'Humanité που έχει τα έγγραφα που μιλάνε για το κέρδος 40Μ ευρώ της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> http://www.humanite.fr/monde/revelat...etait-r-543838


Δεν κατάλαβες μία..
Εχεις εγκλωβιστεί στο τι πληρώνει ο καθένας για την ΕΡΤ. ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ. Η δημιουργική λογιστική με εκνευρίζει.

Με νοιάζουν τα 300.000.000 /χρόνο που είναι μάλλον πολλά καθότι δεν είμαι χουβαρντάς, τη σήμερον ημέρα. Να δόσουν τα μισά σε λαικά συσσίτια

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ναι έχω μόνο ίντερνετ. 
> 
> Που είναι το αστείο;


Συγνώμη αλλά αρνούμαι να συνεχίσω σε τέτοιο επίπεδο επιχειρημάτων.

----------


## raspoutiv

> 3. Πληρώνουμε 50€/χρόνο για ΕΡΤ. ΛΑΘΟΣ. Το κάθε ρολόι της ΔΕΗ πληρώνει 50 €.
> 50 για το σπίτι του παππού της γυναίκας μου
> 50 για την αποθήκη που έβαζε την βάρκα και μετατράπηκε σε ένα δωμάτιο
> 50 για το σπίτι του παππού μου (σε άλλο χωριό)
> 50 για το σπίτι στην Αθήνα
> 50 για την γκαρσονιέρα 35 μ2 που μένει η κόρη μου
> 50 για το γραφείο
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να ξέχασα τίποτα.
> ...


για να χεις τόσα σπίτια, και να πληρώνεις και τον παππού, το θείο κτλ πρέπει να σαι άνετα Νεοδημοκράτης

αυτό εξηγεί τη δημιουργική λογιστική που ομολογείς πως χρησιμοποίησες

περιμένω να υπολογίσεις πόσα σκας για τα δάνεια το ΜEGA και τα χαράτσια σου ΣΚΑΙ (και μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις και τα μοιράδια του σογιού σου)

----------


## patch

> Δεν κατάλαβες μία..
> Εχεις εγκλωβιστεί στο τι πληρώνει ο καθένας για την ΕΡΤ. ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ. Η δημιουργική λογιστική με εκνευρίζει.
> 
> Με νοιάζουν τα 300.000.000 /χρόνο που είναι μάλλον πολλά καθότι δεν είμαι χουβαρντάς, τη σήμερον ημέρα. Να δόσουν τα μισά σε λαικά συσσίτια


ta 75 τα παίρνει το κράτος, μην τα τρως αμάσητα
βγάλε και την λατσιο,σαλαγκουδη  κτλ και θα σου βγει το νούμερο

----------


## dpdt1

> Ναι έχω μόνο ίντερνετ. 
> 
> Που είναι το αστείο;


καθολου αστειο.
δεν ειχα, ουτε εχω τηλεοραση. οσο τηλεοραση εχω δει (ιντερνετικα) αυτες τις μερες , δεν εχω δει χρονια τωρα.. 
αλλα δε με πειραζει το τελος των 2-4€, που αλλωστε πληρωναμε απο πολυ πριν τη τροικα, οσο με πειραζει το χαρατσι της τροικας (οικονομικης και ελληνικης).. 
ή για το τελος του μυτιληναιου ή το τελος αλληλεγγυης που τελικα δε παει σε κανεναν ανεργο, μονο σε τοκογλυφους... η κυβερνηση τα εβαλε αυτα, οχι οι εργαζομενοι της ερτ, ουτε οι "συντεχνιες" γενικα και αοριστα (ποιες ειναι αυτες αλλωστε?..) 
αρκετα με το κουτοχορτο, 
πριν γραψετε οτι "νομιζετε" ψαξτε το λιγακι πρωτα.. ειναι δυνατον να λεμε οτι φταινε 3000 ατομα για μισθους που επαιρναν μονο οι κολλητοι του σαμαρα? 
γιατι δε τους εδιωχνε τοσο καιρο, αλλα αντιθετα τους προσλαμβανε προσωπικα (η σταη υπεγραψε τη προσληψη της στο μαξιμου, εμαθα τελευταια..)
γιατι δε ξεκιναγε απο εκει?

αν θελω να μη γινουν τα 1,5εκ ανεργοι -> 2? 
φυσικα ναι, γι'αυτο και στηριζω καθε αγωνα εργαζομενων.. για να μην μεινουμε ολοι στο δρομο σε λιγο και χαιρομαστε που η χωρα τουλαχιστον (μπομπολας-βαρδινογιαννης και κακο συναπαντημα) παει "μπροστα"..
τα λαμογια θα τη βρουν την ακρη, οι εργαζομενοι ειναι που υποφερουν παντα. το να χαιρεσαι που χανουν τη δουλεια τους δειχνει σκατοψυχους οταν γινεται επιτηδες (βλ κομματοσκυλα). 
οταν γινεται απο αγνοια ειναι προβλημα που πρεπει να λυσει ο καθενας. προσβαση στη πληροφορια εχουν οι περισσοτεροι πλεον (οσο δε μας κοβουν και το ιντερνετ ακομα).
και να απαιτησεις αδεσμευτη-ανεξαρτητη πληροφορηση, επιτελους. η αρχη μπορει να γινει απο την ερτ των εργαζομενων. γιατι η προηγουμενη ερτ του σαμαρα ηταν δεσμευμενη στις εντολες της καθε κυβερνησης και οποιος διαφωνουσε, διωχνοταν.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> 1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ελλειματική. Ειχε κέρδος 41 εκ . Δόστε της 500 εκ (αντί για 300), να σου βγάλει 241 εκ κέρδος
> 
> 2. Η ΕΡΤ δεν επιβαρύνει τον προυπολογισμό. Λες και δεν είναι λεφτά των Ελλήνων. Βγάλτε και τις αμυντικές δαπάνες από τον προυπολογισμό και αντικαταστείστε τις με τέλος


Έτσι υπολογίζετε παντού σε όλο τον κόσμο αλλά στην τελική η κυβέρνηση (προηγούμενη) είναι αυτή που είχε αποφασίσει για την σταδιακή απόσυρση από την διαφημιστική αγορά της ΕΡΤ. Το ξέχασες;
Χώρο στους ιδιώτες;.... για γέλια όμως....

----------


## dimitri_ns

> για να χεις τόσα σπίτια, και να πληρώνεις και τον παππού, το θείο κτλ πρέπει να σαι άνετα Νεοδημοκράτης
> 
> αυτό εξηγεί τη δημιουργική λογιστική που ομολογείς πως χρησιμοποίησες


Με συγχωρείς που είχαμε παππού και γιαγιά που ζούσαν στο χωριό (μακαρίτες τώρα)
Η κατοικία μου και η γκαρσονιέρα νοικιάζονται, το γραφείο είναι ιδιόκτητο, ΕΡΤ πληρώνουν και τα τρία

Κακώς έβγαλες μόνο το συμπέρασμα πως είμαι νεοδημοκράτης. Με τόσα στοιχεία έπρεπε να βγάλεις περισσότερα συμπεράσματα

Ανησυχώ μην αναλάβεις θέση ευθύνης (πχ δημόσιος υπάλληλος). Την έκατσα και εγώ και κάποιοι άλλοι μαζί με μένα

----------


## VasP

> ta 75 τα παίρνει το κράτος, μην τα τρως αμάσητα
> βγάλε και την λατσιο,σαλαγκουδη  κτλ και θα σου βγει το νούμερο


Η Σαλαγκούδη έκανε εκπομπή κάθε μέρα από studio της ΕΡΤ στην Αθήνα και ταυτοχρόνως, μέχρι τα τέλη Απριλίου που παραιτήθηκε, ήταν και δημοτική σύμβουλος Θεσσαλονίκης (!). Και βγαίνει και δηλώνει 'έχασα κι εγώ την δουλειά μου τώρα που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ' (!)
Δεν άντεξα να μη πω την κακία μου. Όποτε βλέπω αυτό το όνομα εκνευρίζομαι.

----------


## zillion

> Αποφεύγω τις συγκρίσεις ανάμεσα στις χώρες που διοικούν και στις χώρες που διοικούνται (πχ Γερμανία/Ελλάδα)
> Στη Γερμανία πληρώνεις για δρόμο, παίρνεις δρόμο - πληρώνεις για τρένα, παίρνεις τρένα - πληρώνεις για δημοσιες συγκοινωνίες, παίρνεις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες.
> Εδώ παιρνεις το μακρύτερο


Η απάντηση αυτής της απορίας σου προς το παρών ξεπερνά τις διανοητικές δυνατότητές σου. Και δεν το λέω με κακία, απλά προϋποθέτει κάποιο βαθμό ριζοσπαστικοποίησης για να το κατανοήσεις. Το αστικό κράτος φτιάχνει εκείνες τις ελάχιστες υποδομές που χρειάζεται για να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες της αστικής τάξης του. Ποτέ περισσότερο. Η αστική τάξη της Γερμανίας είχε αυτές τις ανάγκες που είχε για αυτό οι υποδομές της Γερμανίας είναι αυτές που είναι. Αναλόγως και για την Ελλάδα ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο αστικό κράτος. Προς το παρών δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Με συγχωρείς που είχαμε παππού και γιαγιά που ζούσαν στο χωριό (μακαρίτες τώρα)
> Η κατοικία μου και η γκαρσονιέρα νοικιάζονται, το γραφείο είναι ιδιόκτητο, ΕΡΤ πληρώνουν και τα τρία
> 
> Κακώς έβγαλες μόνο το συμπέρασμα πως είμαι νεοδημοκράτης. Με τόσα στοιχεία έπρεπε να βγάλεις περισσότερα συμπεράσματα
> 
> Ανησυχώ μην αναλάβεις θέση ευθύνης (πχ δημόσιος υπάλληλος). Την έκατσα και εγώ και κάποιοι άλλοι μαζί με μένα


χαράτσι πόσα πληρώνεις;

κάνε και τη σούμα για τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια αν έχεις την καλοσύνη

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έτσι υπολογίζετε παντού σε όλο τον κόσμο αλλά στην τελική η κυβέρνηση (προηγούμενη) είναι αυτή που είχε αποφασίσει για την σταδιακή απόσυρση από την διαφημιστική αγορά της ΕΡΤ. Το ξέχασες;
> Χώρο στους ιδιώτες;.... για γέλια όμως....


Οχι αγαπητέ μου. Χώρο ΚΑΙ στους ιδιώτες. Να θυμίσω ότι το πρώτο μη δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο, άνοιξε από τον τσαμπουκά του Εβερτ, όταν ήταν δήμαρχος

Θέλω μια σωστή δημόσια τηλεόραση (όπως και δημόσια υγεία, παιδεία, συγκοινωνίες), μόνο που αυτά θα τα φτιάξουν τα κόμματα και οι πολιτικοί, δηλαδή 
παρ' τ'αυγό και κούρευτο

----------


## dpdt1

ανακοινωση της ΝΔ :



> Η Νέα Δημοκρατία θα ενημερώνει διαρκώς για τις θέσεις της μέσω του διαδικτύου και των social media. Στο σκοτάδι, που κάποιοι επιχειρούν να τυλίξουν τη χώρα, απαντάμε με άπλετο φως. Στις υποκριτικές κραυγές με επιχειρήματα. *Για τη Δημοκρατία και την ελεύθερη πληροφόρηση*


 :ROFL:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η απάντηση αυτής της απορίας σου προς το παρών ξεπερνά τις διανοητικές δυνατότητές σου. Και δεν το λέω με κακία, απλά προϋποθέτει κάποιο βαθμό ριζοσπαστικοποίησης για να το κατανοήσεις. Το αστικό κράτος φτιάχνει εκείνες τις ελάχιστες υποδομές που χρειάζεται για να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες της αστικής τάξης του. Ποτέ περισσότερο. Η αστική τάξη της Γερμανίας είχε αυτές τις ανάγκες που είχε για αυτό οι υποδομές της Γερμανίας είναι αυτές που είναι. Αναλόγως και για την Ελλάδα ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο αστικό κράτος. Προς το παρών δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις.


Εν τέλει εκτός από σωτήρες, αυτή η χώρα βγάζει και φωστήρες, σε καθοδηγητικό ρόλο, κάτι σαν τον Σφακιανάκη. Αψογα

----------


## dpdt1

2 διαδικτυακες ψηφοφοριες απο το avaaz.org (απο ελληνιδα του καναδα, και την ebu) :
http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Sto...ion_in_Greece/ 
http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/EBU...T_back_on_air/

----------


## dimitri_ns

> χαράτσι πόσα πληρώνεις;
> 
> κάνε και τη σούμα για τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια αν έχεις την καλοσύνη


Επειδή ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα οικονομικά μου..
Πλήρώνω τόσα χρόνια, άπειρους φόρους, σε βαθμό να μην έχω ιδιόκτητη πρώτη κατοικία και νάχω πρόβλημα να σπουδάσω τα δύο παιδιά μου.
Πάντα πλήρωνα γιατί δεν ήθελα κανένα π@@στη δημόσιο υπάλληλο να μ'εκβιάζει

Και όταν βλέπω τους φόρους να πηγαίνουν στην ΕΡΤ, στη Σήμενς και στο κόμμα, κάτι με πιάνει.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Οχι αγαπητέ μου. Χώρο ΚΑΙ στους ιδιώτες. Να θυμίσω ότι το πρώτο μη δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο, άνοιξε από τον σταμπουκά του Εβερτ, όταν ήταν δήμαρχος
> 
> Θέλω μια σωστή δημόσια τηλεόραση (όπως και δημόσια υγεία, παιδεία, συγκοινωνίες), μόνο που αυτά θα τα φτιάξουν τα κόμματα και οι πολιτικοί, δηλαδή 
> παρ' τ'αυγό και κούρευτο


Πόσο χώρο ποια. Κι άλλο; Ε όχι...
Και είπα και ποιο πάνω, με την "Νέα ΕΡΤ" το τέλος θα το πληρώνεις.

Επίσης η δημιουργική λογιστική σε ενοχλει. Η συνταγματική εκτροπή; Η φίμωση του λόγου;

----------


## dpdt1

οσοι νομιζουν οτι εκλεισε η κρατικη τηλεοραση, κανουν λαθος. 
ο σκαι παιζει κανονικα.  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πόσο χώρο ποια. Κι άλλο; Ε όχι...
> Και είπα και ποιο πάνω, με την "Νέα ΕΡΤ" το τέλος θα το πληρώνεις.
> 
> Επίσης η δημιουργική λογιστική σε ενοχλει. Η συνταγματική εκτροπή; Η φίμωση του λόγου;


Και τα τρία μ'ενοχλούν. Υπάρχουν σ'αυτή τη χώρα από τότε που γεννήθηκα. Η συνταγματική εκτροπή λιγότερο, το σύνταγμα το φτιάχνουν οι πολιτικοί στα μέτρα τους, όπως αν θυμάσαι τον "αναπάγγελτο βουλευτή".

Περισσότερο πάντα με ενοχλούσε και με ενοχλεί, η έλλειψη δικαιοσύνης

----------


## VasP

> Οχι αγαπητέ μου. Χώρο ΚΑΙ στους ιδιώτες. Να θυμίσω ότι το πρώτο μη δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο, άνοιξε από τον τσαμπουκά του Εβερτ, όταν ήταν δήμαρχος


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε μου. Χώρο ΚΑΙ στους ιδιώτες αλλά όχι ΜΟΝΟ στους ιδιώτες. 

Ωστόσο για να εκπέμπει πρόγραμμα ένας ιδιώτης χρησιμοποιώντας τις ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΣ συχνότητες θα πρέπει να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με τα media και όχι να παίρνει ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΕΡΓΑ και να χρησιμοποιεί τα κανάλια του για να ασκεί πολιτικές πιέσεις. Θυμάσαι την υπόθεση του *βασικού μετόχου* επί κυβερνήσεως Καραμανλή και τον πόλεμο στους νταβατζήδες που θα κήρυττε; Τι έγινε το νομοσχέδιο αυτό;

Τα ελληνικά ιδιωτικά κανάλια είναι χρεοκοπημένα. Πολλά από αυτά είναι ζημιογόνα εδώ και χρόνια και τα κρατούν εν ζωή οι εγχώριοι μιντιάρχες για να ασκούν πολιτικές πιέσεις και να κλείνουν συμφωνίες με το δημόσιο. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν μιλάμε για μιντιάρχες, μιλάμε για μεγαλοεργολάβους, εφοπλιστές, πετρελαιάδες και γενικά κρατικοδίαιτους επιχειρηματίες.

ΔΕΝ ΧΩΡΑΝΕ 5 μεγάλα ιδιωτικά κανάλια στην ελληνική αγορά. Ο Σαμαράς προσπαθεί να πετύχει μ' ένα σμπάρο δυό τρυγόνια. Και να προχωρήσει στις 2000 απολύσεις που απαιτεί η τρόικα και να σώσει τους εγχώριους νταβατζήδες-μιντιάρχες απαξιώνοντας και συρρικνώνοντας την ΕΡΤ. 
Τα πέρι ΕΞΥΓΙΑΝΣΗΣ είναι φαιδρά.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Επειδή ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα οικονομικά μου..
> Πλήρώνω τόσα χρόνια, άπειρους φόρους, σε βαθμό να μην έχω ιδιόκτητη πρώτη κατοικία και νάχω πρόβλημα να σπουδάσω τα δύο παιδιά μου.
> Πάντα πλήρωνα γιατί δεν ήθελα κανένα π@@στη δημόσιο υπάλληλο να μ'εκβιάζει
> 
> Και όταν βλέπω τους φόρους να πηγαίνουν στην ΕΡΤ, στη Σήμενς και στο κόμμα, κάτι με πιάνει.


δε μου απάντησες όμως για τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. να τα πληρώνουμε ή όχι;
τις τράπεζες; να τις πληρώνουμε αυτές; για εκεί έχεις χρήματα;
σε ενοχλούν τα διόδια; τα ιδιωτικά διόδια σε δημόσιο δρόμο;

έχεις την εντύπωση πως από τους φόρους του ιδιωτικού τομέα πληρωνόταν τόσα χρόνια ο δημόσιος; 
μήπως ο ιδιωτικός τομέας κινούταν με τα χρήματα του δημοσίου;

- - - Updated - - -




> οσοι νομιζουν οτι εκλεισε η κρατικη τηλεοραση, κανουν λαθος. 
> ο σκαι παιζει κανονικα.


100% αληθές  :One thumb up:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Επειδή ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα οικονομικά μου..
> Πλήρώνω τόσα χρόνια, άπειρους φόρους, σε βαθμό να μην έχω ιδιόκτητη πρώτη κατοικία και νάχω πρόβλημα να σπουδάσω τα δύο παιδιά μου.
> Πάντα πλήρωνα γιατί δεν ήθελα κανένα π@@στη δημόσιο υπάλληλο να μ'εκβιάζει
> 
> Και όταν βλέπω τους φόρους να πηγαίνουν στην ΕΡΤ, στη Σήμενς και στο κόμμα, κάτι με πιάνει.


Ποιος να σε πιστέψει όταν λες ότι είχες αποθήκη για την βάρκα σου, γραφείο, σπίτι στο ενα χωριό, σπίτι στο άλλο χωριό.
Και οι γκαρσονιέρες μοιράζονται το τέλος. Κατά τ'αλλα δεν σου αρέσει η δημιουργική λογιστική ε;...

----------


## dpdt1

http://www.ertopen.com
ειδησεις και σε 4 ξενες γλωσσες..

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Όταν φτάσεις στην ηλικία μου τα ίδια θα λες...
> 
> Ο έλληνας δεν αλλάζει. Πόσες χιλιάδες παραδείγματα από την ιστορία θέλεις? Διάβασε τι γράφει πιο πάνω ο mpetou και θα καταλάβεις. Μακάρι η σημερινή γενιά να μας διαψεύσει αλλά το 10+ % της ΧΑ δεν είναι καλό σημάδι. Δεν συμφωνείς?


'

Ενα σκληρό παχουλό ζαρζαβατικό με αγκάθια ΙΣΩΣ να κάνει το θαύμα σαν αυτά των συνεχών οικονομικών μέτρων που φέρνουν όλο και_ βαθύτερη_ ύφεση . :Whistle: 

1) Η απελπισία ότι οι πρώην β*ο*λευτές είναι παντελώς ανίκανοι να κάνουν την δουλίτσα τους για να κάνει κι ο ψηφοφόρος-πελάτης την δικιά του
2) Η διαπίστωση ότι πλέον οι βουλευτές όχι μόνο δνε έχουν ανταλλάγματα να προσφέρουν αλλά μόνο απειλές για χειρότερα
3) Η επιβεβαίωση ότι ενώ σε διαφορετικές τάξεις μεγέθους έστω "μαζί τα φάγαμε",  μόνο οι απλοί ψηφοφόροι καλούνται να πληρώσουν λογιαριασμό
4) Το ότι μεγάλο μέρος της νέας γενιάς μεταναστεύει στο εξωτερικό και βλέπει άμμεσα συγκρίνει τις χαώδεις διαφορές νοοτροπίας και συμπεριφοράς

Ολο αυτό το κοκτέηλ ΙΣΩΣ μας αναγκάσει σε κάποια χρόνια (όχι λιγότερα από 10) να αλλάξουμε.
Χρειάζεται όμως ισχυρό στραπάτσο, ίσως το οικονομικό από μόνο του να μην φτάνει.
Μια νέα Κύπρος για να ξυπνήσουμε ίσως? :Whistle: 

Λοιπόν από τους νέους που φεύγουν έξω, έστω μία μερίδα τους θα επιστρέψει πίσω. Οι περισσότεροι τους θα πιάσουν καλοπληρωμένες εργασίες και καριέρα στο εξωτερικό. Εχουν ισχυρό κίνητρο να το κάνουν γιατι η επιστροφή στην ελλάδα είναι σαν... δαμόκλειος σπάθη.
Ακόμη και όσοι επιλέξουν μόνιμη κατοικία στο εξωτερικό και μετά τα 40 τους, κάνουν οικογένεια κτλ, η επικοινωνία με την μάνα και τον πατέρα τους (εκείνους που ζήσαν και στηρίξαν την οικονομική φούσκα και ηθική παρακμή της μεταπολίτευσης) νομίζω πως θα αρκετή επιρροή για να αλλάξει κάποιες νοοτροπίες.

Η απελπισία και το μαστίγιο είναι καλοί σύμβουλοι πολλές φορές με την προυπόθεησ ότι υπάρχει αυτοκριτική.
Αλλα και πολύ επικίνδινο όταν με την έλλιψη αυτοκριτικής, οι απελπισμένοι γίνονται έρμαια της μανίας τους να βρουν εξιλαστήρια θύματα...
Οι κυβερνώντες που μας φέραν εδώ, θα τους προσφέρουν αρκετά για να εκτονώσει ο κόσμος την αγανάκτιση του, προκειμένου να μην εκτονωθεί πάνω τους.
Το κάναν με την Ολυμπιακή, το κάναν με την ΕΡΤ., δεν υπάρχει πλέον σύμμαχος και παλιός κολλητός που να μην είναι πρόθυμοι να πουλήσουνε...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ποιος να σε πιστέψει όταν λες ότι είχες αποθήκη για την βάρκα σου, γραφείο, σπίτι στο ενα χωριό, σπίτι στο άλλο χωριό.
> Και οι γκαρσονιέρες μοιράζονται το τέλος. Κατά τ'αλλα δεν σου αρέσει η δημιουργική λογιστική ε;...


Γ@μότο, δεν διαβάζεις κιόλας
Μη με πιστέψεις, μάθε ν' ακούς και να διαβάζεις πρίν μιλήσεις και γράψεις.

ΟΛΟ το σημερινό χωριό Αρμενιστής Ικαρίας, ήταν αποθήκες για βάρκες και δίχτυα. Το χωριό που κατοικούσαν ήταν ορεινό. Με τα χρόνια εξελίχθηκε σε τουριστικό και οι μικρές αποθήκες γίνανε σπιτάκια, 40 μ2

Επίσης δεν είχα ποτέ βάρκα, δεν βοηθάει η θάλασσα στην Ικαρία.
Τόγραψα πιό πάνω να το ξαναγράψω αποκλειστικά για σένα. Με συγχωρείς που είχαμε παππού και γιαγιά στο χωριό, εγώ και η γυναίκα μου.

Αρχίζω ν' ανησυχώ και για σένα, μην αναλάβεις θέση ευθύνης (πχ δημόσιος υπάλληλος)

----------


## Νικαετός

Για την ιστορία (επειδή σε κάποιο ποστ το διάβασα) το πρώτο "ελεύθερο" ραδιόφωνο ΔΕΝ ήταν ο 9,84 ήταν το κανάλι 15 αν θυμάμαι καλά και ο Έβερτ πολύ έξυπνα με τον 9,84 άνοιξε τον χορό 2 χρόνια αργότερα. Κίνηση (του Έβερτ), που εξαργύρωσε πολιτικά μετά από μερικά χρόνια.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για την ιστορία (επειδή σε κάποιο ποστ το διάβασα) το πρώτο "ελεύθερο" ραδιόφωνο ΔΕΝ ήταν ο 9,84 ήταν το κανάλι 15 αν θυμάμαι καλά και ο Έβερτ πολύ έξυπνα με τον 9,84 άνοιξε τον χορό 2 χρόνια αργότερα. Κίνηση (του Έβερτ), που εξαργύρωσε πολιτικά μετά από μερικά χρόνια.


Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το κανάλι 15 ήταν του Ανδριανόπουλου, δήμαρχου Πειραιά, αλλά εξέπεμπε κωδικοποιημένο σήμα που δεν το έβλεπες με απλή τηλεόραση. Αν θυμάται κάποιος ας πει

Ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικής, κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε το μή δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο. Βέβαια υπήρχε και ο Αμερικάνος που εξέπεμπε από την αμερικάνικη βάση, πούβαζε κάτι ροκάκια μούρλια. Τα κρατικά παίζανε το "μείνε κοντά μου αγαπημένη", "το σπίτι των ανέμων", "στον ιστό της αράχνης", όλα αυτά κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχουν στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ

----------


## 29gk

> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το κανάλι 15 ήταν του Ανδριανόπουλου, δήμαρχου Πειραιά, αλλά εξέπεμπε κωδικοποιημένο σήμα που δεν το έβλεπες με απλή τηλεόραση. Αν θυμάται κάποιος ας πει


To καναλι 15 ηταν ραδιοφωνο. Το ιδιο και ο 984.

----------


## mpetou

το σκαι ειναι του αλαφουζου που εχει την καθημερινη και τον παναθηναικο που του εδωσε ο βαρδινογιαννης αυτου που εδινε στις βαλιτσες τα εκατομυρια στη νεα δημοκρατια (το εχει πει ο ιδιος ο αλαφουζος οτι του τα ζητουσε ο μητσοτακης)
για να τα εχει καλα με την κυβερνηση και να του δωσουνε συχνοτητα.

Αυτος ο επιχειρηματιας εχει υγιεις επιχειρισεις με εξωστρεφεια ή ειναι κρατικοδιαιτος και μας πινει το αιμα ?
Αν εχει υγιεις επιχειρησεις τι θελει τις ομαδες τις εφημεριδες και τα καναλια για να επιβαλει την αποψη του ?


Του δωσανε και τον αγωνα της ερτ την αλλη μερα τζαμπα και εβαζε διαφημισεις και τα εκανε τσεπατα τα λεφτα αυτα που πληρωνουμε για το τελος της ερτ...

Να γιατι παιζει το σκαι ειναι καναλι της νεας δημοκρατιας εκ γενετης

----------


## dpdt1

*Έφερε το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο αλλά εκδιώχθηκε από την ΕΡΤ για χάρη των ιδιωτικών καναλιών: «To όφειλα στο παιδί μου»*




> Όντας ακόμη διευθυντής τεχνικών υπηρεσιών είχε συγκρουστεί προεκλογικά με τον τότε τομεάρχη της ΝΔ Σίμο Κεδίκογλου για την υπεράσπιση των συμφερόντων της ΕΡΤ. Ο τελευταίος, όπως φαίνεται, από τη θέση του Υφυπουργού σε θέματα ΜΜΕ, επιμελήθηκε την οριστική απομάκρυνσή του, μόλις απέκτησε τον συνολικό έλεγχο της ΕΡΤ μέσω του νέου διευθύνοντα συμβούλου.


http://www.radiofono.gr/node/3698 (1/6/2013)

----------


## Νικαετός

@ Ηell , περάσαμε διαδοχικά τα τελευταία 70 χρόνια δύο δικτατορίες, κατοχή και εμφύλιο και μετανάστευση. Εϊδες καμιά αλλαγή στη νοοτροπία? Όλη η ελλάδα (πριν κλείσει η ΕΡΤ) έβλεπε τούρκικα... Στη σχολή τα παιδιά (νέοι άνθρωποι) συζητούν για την Φατμαγκιούλ και τον Σουλεϊμάν και εσύ είσαι αισιόδοξος? 

Ήμουν νιος και γέρασα Χελ και θα πεθάνω χωρίς σύνταξη. (Πολύ φοβάμαι και εσύ και όλοι) Ίσως όσοι είναι 18 σήμερα μπορεί να δουν καλύτερα πράγματα στα εγγόνια τους...(μπορεί, υπό προϋποθέσεις). 

Να διευκρινίσω (το σιχαίνομαι αυτό) ένα πράγμα. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να με διαψεύσει η νέα γενιά. Προσπαθώ να αφυπνίσω και να πεισμώσω κόσμο και όχι να κοιμήσω ή να απογοητεύσω. Λέω πως αν συνεχίσουμε το ίδιο βιολί (δηλαδή αν η νέα γενιά βαδίσει στα δικά μας μονοπάτια ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ελπίδα). Επειδή λοιπόν βλέπω να το κάνει προσπαθώ να τους διώξω από αυτό τον δρόμο. 

Μη μασάτε λοιπόν εσείς. Πάρτε ένα φραγγέλιο (έτσι το λένε??) και στείλτε τους στο διάολο. Βάλτε ανθρώπους άφθαρτους και με όραμα να σας κυβερνήσουν και αν δείτε πως σας προδίδουν και αυτοί στείλτε τους από εκεί που ήλθαν. Να καταλάβουν κάποτε οι πολιτικοί στην ελλάδα ότι είναι ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ μας και όχι δυνάστες μας.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εχω τοποθετηθει,καμια 100αρια σελίδες πίσω και ας ήταν προχθες  :Razz: , εναντίον του κλεισιματος της ΕΡΤ, πρώτα και κύρια λόγω της αντιδημοκρατικης πρακτικής ενός κόμματος που ΔΕΝ έχει την κοινοβουλευτική πλειοψηφία και με δύο υπογραφές αποφάσισε επί ζητηματος χωρίς να το φέρει σε ψηφοφορία στη Βουλή,ενώ είναι κάτι παραπάνω από φανερο ότι θα καταψηφιζόταν το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο.

Αυτό επί της διαδικασιας (αν ειναι πολύ σημαντικό έτσι κι αλλιώς). Επί της ουσιας, πράγματι χρειάζονται και απολυσεις των βυσματων της ΕΡΤ και μειωσεις μισθών στα golden boys που αμείβονται με 50+ χιλιαδες ευρώ το χρόνο (για παραδειγμα θα μπορούσε να θεσμοθετηθει μια οροφη καθαρών αποδοχών στα 30.000 ευρω ετησιως σε ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το Δημόσιο) και εξορθολογισμός της λειτουργίας (ας μείνουν 2 καναλια από ΕΤ-1,ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3) ,αλλά και μεταταξεις του πλεονάζοντος προσωπικού σε υπηρεσιες που έχουν ελλείψεις (πχ ΚΕΠ,ειδικά στην παραμεθόριο), ΑΛΛΑ όχι με αυτόν τον τρόπο.Οχι με μαύρες οθόνες σε μία νύχτα.

Ομως,οφείλω να σημειωσω δύο σημαντικές παρατηρησεις:

α)σταματηστε να λέτε ότι η ΕΡΤ ήταν πλεονασματική. Αφου εισέπραττε όσα ηθελε από το τέλος ΕΡΤ,προφανως και θα ηταν πλεονασματική. Και αμα ηταν το τέλος συνολικα μισο δις ευρω αντί για ~300 εκατομμυρια,θα χε συν 200 εκατομμυρια πλεονασμα ακόμα ετησίως.Μα είναι λογική αυτη? να ερχόταν το πλεονασμα από τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα,τοτε ναι,θα συμφωνούσα,αλλά:
β)δεν υπάρχει καμία πίτα διαφημιστικών εσοδων της ΕΡΤ να μοιρασουν οι μεγαλονταβατζηδες των ιδιωτικών καναλιών.Μη λέτε τέτοιες ανακριβειες , γιατί οπλίζετε με επιχειρηματα την απέναντι πλευρά,του πιτσαδόρου με τα παπαγαλάκια του και τις ομάδες αλήθειας. Κοιτάξτε εδώ . Τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα ΕΤ-1 και ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3 μαζί είναι το 3-4 % των συνολικών εσοδων, χωρίς να υπολογίζεται ο ΣΚΑΙ που εχει και αυτος κάμποσα εσοδα,οπότε το πραγματικό ποσοστό των κρατικών είναι ακόμη μικροτερο. Λέτε να γίνεται όλος αυτος ο χαμός για τα κοκκαλάκια του 3-4%? σοβαροι να μαστε.

(εξαιρεση αποτελεί το 2008 που η ΝΕΤ είχε ακομα τα δικαιωματα του Ολυμπιακού στο ποδοσφιαρο και ήταν χρονιά τόσο Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων,όσο κυριως Euro με τη συμμετοχή της Εθνικής Ελλάδος : ακόμη και εκείνη τη χρονια,πριν την ύφεση και με όλα πριμα ,τα 3 κρατικά καναλια πήραν το 6,1% των διαφημιστικών εσόδων, χωρις να υπολογίζεται στην πίτα και πάλι ο ΣΚΑΙ, οπότε το πραγματικό ποσοστό ήταν ακόμη μικρότερο...)

----------


## dpdt1

αμα τους ενδιεφερε η εξυγιανση στην ερτ θα ειχαν διωξει ηδη τα golden boys που οι ιδιοι προσελαβαν. 
οπως εκαναν και με οποιον τους πηγε κοντρα τα τελευταια χρονια.. (πολλα τα παραδειγματα , εχουν αναφερθει προηγουμενως...)
ουτε επιχειρηματα για αντιστασεις απο συντεχνιες κτλ 
οποιον δεν ηθελαν τον εδιωχναν ετσιθελικα.  γιατι δε το εκαναν και τωρα?? 
αυτα για οποιον νομιζει οτι ετσι θα γλυτωσει τους παχυλους μισθους στη δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση.

επισης μη ξεχναμε οτι σειρα εχουν και αλλες χιλιαδες εργαζομενων.. 
αμα φαμε και αυτη τη σφαλιαρα, δε θα σταματησει ποτε ο κατηφορος. 
και για να μη νομιζετε οτι το γραφω μονο για την ερτ..., οπως ειπαν πολλοι αλλοι εδω περα, η ερτ ειναι ενα δεντρο ακομα, οχι το δασος.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το κανάλι 15 ήταν του Ανδριανόπουλου, δήμαρχου Πειραιά, αλλά εξέπεμπε κωδικοποιημένο σήμα που δεν το έβλεπες με απλή τηλεόραση. Αν θυμάται κάποιος ας πει
> 
> Ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικής, κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε το μή δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο. Βέβαια υπήρχε και ο Αμερικάνος που εξέπεμπε από την αμερικάνικη βάση, πούβαζε κάτι ροκάκια μούρλια. Τα κρατικά παίζανε το "μείνε κοντά μου αγαπημένη", "το σπίτι των ανέμων", "στον ιστό της αράχνης", όλα αυτά κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχουν στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ


Το κανάλι 15 ήταν ραδιόφωνο. Το πρώτο ραδιόφωνο. Και φυσικά δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με την ΝΔ. Ο Αμερικάνος έβαζε τα τραγούδια "του συρμού" της Αμερικής. Και ροκάκια (η χρυσή εποχή) και μπλουζ. Τα κρατικά έπαιζαν όμως και Σοπέν και Μότσαρτ και Μπετόβεν και Τσιτσάνη και Μάρκο και Χατζιδάκη και Ξαρχάκο. Και φυσικά Ιταλικά και Γαλλικά και ισπανικά. Σήμερα η νεολαία νομίζει ότι μόνο οι Άγγλοι και οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν μουσική. (Έχουν γ@μάτη μουσική αλλά δεν εννοώ τις π@π@ριές του MTV που απευθύνονται αποκλειστικά σε 14χρονα). 

Μη συγκρίνετε εποχές... σήμερα είναι σήμερα και εμείς πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε το δικό μας σήμερα με το αντίστοιχο της Γερμανίας/Σουηδίας/Δανίας και όχι με του Νίγηρα και της Ρουάντα που φτάνουμε οσονούπω αναπτυσσόμενοι κατά την τρόικα εσωτερικού με τις οδηγίες του ΔΝΤ.

----------


## dpdt1

η εφημεριδα των απεργων δημοσιογραφων "Αδεσμευτη Γνωμη", βγαίνει αύριο. 




> “Συνάδελφοι, δουλειά μας είναι να καταγράφουμε την ιστορία. Αυτή είναι μια από τις σπάνιες στιγμές που πρωταγωνιστούμε. Η σύγκρουσή μας με την κυβέρνηση στον πυρήνα της δεν έχει καν τις δουλειές μας, αλλά την ίδια τη δημοκρατία. Μετά από 38 ολόκληρα χρόνια το Σωματείο μας επανεκδίδει απεργιακό φύλλο. H «Αδέσμευτη Γνώμη» που θα κυκλοφορήσει αύριο είναι ένας θρύλος για τους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους. Εκδόθηκε το 1975 και ήταν η απάντηση των εργαζόμενων στην πεισματική άρνηση των εκδοτών να τους υπογράψουν συλλογικές συμβάσεις, παρά την απεργία που κρατούσε πάνω από ένα μήνα.


http://ypoptomousi.wordpress.com/201...E%CE%BC%CE%B7/

αλλο λινκ : http://pitsirikos.net/2013/06/%CE%B1...CE%BF%CF%82%29

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Εδώ ακούτε ΕΡΑ,φυσικά από την EBU

http://193.43.93.230/ert.php

----------


## vgiozo

> @ Ηell , περάσαμε διαδοχικά τα τελευταία 70 χρόνια δύο δικτατορίες, κατοχή και εμφύλιο και μετανάστευση. Εϊδες καμιά αλλαγή στη νοοτροπία? Όλη η ελλάδα (πριν κλείσει η ΕΡΤ) έβλεπε τούρκικα... Στη σχολή τα παιδιά (νέοι άνθρωποι) συζητούν για την Φατμαγκιούλ και τον Σουλεϊμάν και εσύ είσαι αισιόδοξος? 
> 
> Ήμουν νιος και γέρασα Χελ και θα πεθάνω χωρίς σύνταξη. (Πολύ φοβάμαι και εσύ και όλοι) Ίσως όσοι είναι 18 σήμερα μπορεί να δουν καλύτερα πράγματα στα εγγόνια τους...(μπορεί, υπό προϋποθέσεις). 
> 
> Να διευκρινίσω (το σιχαίνομαι αυτό) ένα πράγμα. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να με διαψεύσει η νέα γενιά. Προσπαθώ να αφυπνίσω και να πεισμώσω κόσμο και όχι να κοιμήσω ή να απογοητεύσω. Λέω πως αν συνεχίσουμε το ίδιο βιολί (δηλαδή αν η νέα γενιά βαδίσει στα δικά μας μονοπάτια ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ελπίδα). Επειδή λοιπόν βλέπω να το κάνει προσπαθώ να τους διώξω από αυτό τον δρόμο. 
> 
> Μη μασάτε λοιπόν εσείς. Πάρτε ένα φραγγέλιο (έτσι το λένε??) και στείλτε τους στο διάολο. Βάλτε ανθρώπους άφθαρτους και με όραμα να σας κυβερνήσουν και αν δείτε πως σας προδίδουν και αυτοί στείλτε τους από εκεί που ήλθαν. Να καταλάβουν κάποτε οι πολιτικοί στην ελλάδα ότι είναι ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ μας και όχι δυνάστες μας.


Εντάξει τα τούρκικα είναι το θέμα; Δηλαδή αν ήταν το "Friends" ή το "Λόγω τιμής" ή οι "δέκα μικροί μήτσοι" ή "τα κουφώματα" (τί αρχιπαπαριά κι αυτό, πώς το θυμήθηκα) θα ήταν καλύτερα;
Οι ποιοτικές παραγωγές ήταν και είναι η εξαίρεση, η κύρια διαφορά απ' όταν ήρθαν τα ιδιωτικά είναι αν θα τα βλέπαμε με ή χωρίς διαφημίσεις (ίσως εδώ δεν πρόλαβαν πολλοί τον καιρό που δεν διακοπτόταν μια εκπομπή εκατο φορές για διαφημίσεις κι όταν άρχισαν να το κάνουνε τους καντηλιάζαμε...)

Τόσα χρόνια από ΕΡΤ και ιδιωτικά βλέπαμε ότι παπαριά έβγαζε η Βραζιλία (αρχικά) και η Αργεντινή (λίγο αργότερα) μαζί με τα σκουπίδια της Αμερικής, η διαφορά τώρα είναι ότι βλέπουμε και "νεανικά" αργεντίνικα...από τα παραπάνω ξερατά που σέρβιρε δημόσια και ιδιωτική τηλεόραση τα τούρκικα είναι κλάσης ανώτερα για να λέμε την αλήθεια, εκτός κι αν η μνήμη είναι τόσο επιλεκτική...

Το κακό είναι αφενός ότι δεν υπαρχουν ελληνικές παραγωγές και κυρίως δεν υπάρχουν καλές παραγωγές...

----------


## patch

σήκωσαν το ert.gr
να δω τι θα λέει
ποιος είναι ο κάτοχος του domain ;

----------


## dpdt1

> σήκωσαν το ert.gr
> να δω τι θα λέει
> ποιος είναι ο κάτοχος του domain ;


στην ιδια ip με πριν ειναι..
ποιος ξερει τι θελουν να κανουν...

----------


## patch

τώρα να με συγχωρέσουν αλλά καίγεται η τουρκιά και καμία αναφορά
οκ αλλά ....
όσοι έχουν δορυφορικά bbc,al jazira

----------


## OnAl3rt

Δίπλα ο άλλος έβαλε τους μπάτσους και τους πέταξε έξω απο το πάρκο.
Ποιος ξέρει τι περνάει τώρα από το μυαλό του pizza boy.

----------


## dpdt1

> τώρα να με συγχωρέσουν αλλά καίγεται η τουρκιά και καμία αναφορά
> οκ αλλά ....
> όσοι έχουν δορυφορικά bbc,al jazira


αναφερθηκε στις ειδησεις κανονικα.. 
οχι συνεχεια βεβαια, αλλα δεν ειναι οτι δε λενε και τιποτε.. 

επισης http://www.livestream.com/revoltistanbul

----------


## patch

> Δίπλα ο άλλος έβαλε τους μπάτσους και τους πέταξε έξω απο το πάρκο.
> Ποιος ξέρει τι περνάει τώρα από το μυαλό του pizza boy.


ζητάνε απεγνωσμένα γιατρική βοήθεια και δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια αλλά στο twitter είπαν άλλοι δυο νεκροί

----------


## konig

> Το τι πληρώνω / τι παίρνω για την ΕΡΤ δεν με πολυαπασχολεί γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς
> Τα περί ποιότητας, υποκειμενικό (10 ποιοτικές εκπομπές δεν κάνουν ένα κανάλι ποιοτικό)
> Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, η τηλεόραση απευθύνεται σε αυτούς που έχουν χρόνο να δουν, οπότε και το πρόγραμμα προσαρμόζεται στα γούστα τους.
> 
> Με ενοχλούσε αφάνταστα το πάρτυ που γινότανε (όπως και σε όλο το δημόσιο)
> 
> Με ενοχλεί και η δημιουργική λογιστική
> 
> 1. Η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι ελλειματική. Ειχε κέρδος 41 εκ . Δόστε της 500 εκ (αντί για 300), να σου βγάλει 241 εκ κέρδος
> ...


και παλι λαθος 
καθε ρολοι πληρωνει 55% του ποσου στο ΛΑΓΗΕ και το 45% στην ερτ(ολους αυτους τους μεγαλοκαρχαριες με τα φβ συνεπως δεν φτανει που ειναι μια τεραστεια φουσκα εμεις την πληρωνουμε κιολας..)
συνεπως πληρωνεις την δεη και οχι την ερτ η ερτ απο ολους τους φορους στον λογαριασμο της δεη ειναι ο μικροτερος

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Να μπουν τα ΜΑΤ να καθαρίσουν στην ΕΡΤ.Στα βήματα του Ερντογάν του μέγα.

Τώρα κάνουν βιντεοκλήση στο σκάιπ όπου ο Σαμαράς ρωτάει λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Αρχίζω ν' ανησυχώ και για σένα, μην αναλάβεις θέση ευθύνης (πχ δημόσιος υπάλληλος)


Πω ρε εμμονη με τους δημοσιους υπαλληλους. Αυτοι σου φταινε ή οι κυβερνητικες πολιτικες που στηριζεις;; Ποιος βαζει τα μετρα τα σταθμα και τις κατευθυνσεις νομιζεις για το γδαρσιμο που θα φας απο την εφορια;;; Ο ΔΥ;; Αφου και αυτος το ιδιο γδαρσιμο θα φαει. Αυτος που θα την γλιτωσει και στην θεση του θα γδαρουν εσενα (αλλα και τον ΔΥ) ειναι ο καθε Αλαφουζος που του ανοιγεις τον δρομο ακομη περισσοτερο με την λογικη σου κατα της δημοσιας τηλεορασης.

----------


## 29gk

To βραδυ παντα πριν κοιμηθουμε, θα πρεπει να διαβαζουμε κατι ελαφρυ αλλα και χαρουμενο. Μια συλλογη ανεκδοτων, ενα μυθιστορημα φαντασιας, κατι που θα μας ευθυμησει τεσπα





> *''H MAYΡΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΙΑΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ, ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΦΘΟΡΑΣ''...*
> ...ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑΣ...
> 
> Τα δύσκολα και πολύπλοκα ζητήματα απαιτούν δύσκολες και γενναίες αποφάσεις, δήλωσε η εκπρόσωπος Τύπου της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Άννα Ασημακοπούλου, για το ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ, σημειώνοντας πως «ο Πρωθυπουργός κλήθηκε να λύσει ένα Γόρδιο δεσμό».
> 
> «Όμως ό,τι δε λύεται, κόπτεται» πρόσθεσε η κ. Ασημακοπούλου, *συμπληρώνοντας πως «η εικόνα της "μαύρης οθόνης" της ΕΡΤ συμβολίζει το τέλος της εποχής της αδιαφάνειας, της αναξιοκρατίας και της διαφθοράς»*.
> 
> Η εκπρόσωπος Τύπου της ΝΔ κάνει λόγο για μύθους, που, όπως λέει, καλλιεργούνται συστηματικά και μονόπλευρα τα τελευταία 24ωρα από τα γνωστά κέντρα υπεράσπισης των προνομίων και του «βολέματος» των ολίγων και καταπέφτουν.
> 
> «Η νέα δημόσια τηλεόραση που θα λειτουργήσει άμεσα θα σηματοδοτήσει την απαρχή της επικράτησης της διαφάνειας, της αξιοκρατίας, της δικαιοσύνης και της ισότητας» καταλήγει η κ. Ασημακοπούλου.


 :Blink:  :Wall:  :Facepalm:

----------


## emfragmatron

> Καταστροφολογίες χαιρέκακων ψηφοθήρων. Τα πάντα θα πάρει πίσω η ΕΡΤ και κάτι παραπάνω με τέτοιο σάλο. *Νομίζεις η ΝΔ είναι ηλίθιοι* και δεν ξέρουν επίσης να ψηφοθηρούν; Φυσικά και θα δώσουν ότι θέλει ο λαός αν η πλειοψηφία είναι μεγάλη γιατί αλλιώς θα χάσουν τα ψηφαλάκια. Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας γλειψίματος ξένων δεν στέκουν όταν η κατά των αντιπολιτευτικών ψηφοθήρων "Φράου Μέρκελ" είναι υπέρ της ΕΡΤ και γενικά χωρίς ψηφαλάκια αντωνάκης δεν ξαναβγαίνει.
> 
> Εκεί που υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν είναι εδώ που ίσως υπάρξει πλειοψηφία (ίσως), αλλά όταν μειοψηφίες παίρνουν το ρόπαλο, σε κυνηγάνε και μετά πανηγυρίζουν ότι είναι "δημοκράτες".


Όχι δεν είναι ηλίθιοι ...
http://tvxs.gr/news/ελλάδα/βούλτεψη-...ν-eurovision

http://tvxs.gr/news/ελλάδα/νδ-η-μαύρ...αφθοράς

----------


## Artemius

1. αναγνωριζω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη η ΕΡΤ ειναι σε μια κατασταση κατι περισσοτερο απο "εκτακτη" και λειτουργει οσο καλυτερα μπορει υπο τις δεδομενες συνθηκες,*αλλα πρεπει να κανουν κατι να ενημερωθει ο κοσμος για το τι γινεται στην πλατεια Ταξιμ.* εχει βουηξει το διαδικτυο οτι δυναμεις καταστολης εχουν σαπισει τον κοσμο στο ξυλο και στο χημικο ως εκει που δεν παει.

2. *νωριτερα σημερα πληροφορηθηκα οτι η forthnet ισως και αλλοι παροχοι,μπλοκαραν την προσβαση στο nerit.gr οπως και σε αλλα links μεταδοσης της ΕΡΤ.* ισχυει κατι τετοιο?!?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δεν κατάλαβες μία..
> Εχεις εγκλωβιστεί στο τι πληρώνει ο καθένας για την ΕΡΤ. ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ. Η δημιουργική λογιστική με εκνευρίζει.
> 
> Με νοιάζουν τα 300.000.000 /χρόνο που είναι μάλλον πολλά καθότι δεν είμαι χουβαρντάς, τη σήμερον ημέρα. Να δόσουν τα μισά σε λαικά συσσίτια


Μα δεν είναι δημιουργική λογιστική ή δεν τη βλέπω. Σε παρακαλώ εξήγησέ μου

1) Οι κρατικές τηλεοράσεις όπως βλέπουμε στις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες πληρώνονται από τους πολίτες. Προφανώς επειδή κάνουν και πολύ περισσότερα από ότι οι ιδιωτικές. Αυτό δεν είναι επιλογή. Γίνεται, θα γίνεται και πρέπει να γίνεται (ελευθερία άποψης, πολιτισμός, ιστορία της χώρας κλπ κλπ).
2) Η ΕΡΤ ζητάει ανά κάτοικο/τηλεθεατή από τα χαμηλότερα τέλη στην Ευρώπη για λειτουργία (ακόμα και ως αναλογία των μισθών)
3) Από τα έσοδα που έχει η ΕΡΤ είναι επικερδής. Δλδ σου ζητάει λιγότερα τέλη από ότι οι Ευρωπαϊκές και μάλιστα δεν τα χρειάζεται/χρησιμοποιεί και όλα (σου παρέθεσα έγγραφα από την γαλλική l'Humanité). 

Που είναι η δημιουργική λογιστική στα παραπάνω; Τέλη πληρώνεις όπως και να έχει (παντού). Αυτό δεν είναι επιλογή.
Θες λιγότερα; Κάνε περικοπές. Δεν πετάς έναν οργανισμό που δείχνει να λειτουργεί αρκετά οικονομικότερα από ότι οι αντίστοιχοί του ανά την Ευρώπη επειδή τον θεωρείς "διευθαρμένο" ή επειδή δεν είσαι "χουβαρντάς".

Αν είναι έτσι να κλείσουμε και τα νοσοκομεία και τα σχολεία αλλά και τα πανεπιστήμια επειδή δεν είμαστε "χουβαρντάδες" και αυτά έχουν ανάγκη ενίσχυσης από το κράτος για να λειτουργούν.

- - - Updated - - -

Ααα η Βούλτεψη έδωσε ρεσιτάλ σήμερα! Έχουν επιχειρήματα οι άνθρωποι!  :Razz: 

Βούλτεψη: Ποια είναι η EBU - Έμποροι όπλων οι ιδιοκτήτες του BΒC

----------


## kkgas

Σε λειτουργία διαδικτυακό ραδιόφωνο της ΟΝΝΕΔ
Το διαδικτυακό ραδιόφωνο «yooradio» (www.yooradio.gr), έθεσε σε λειτουργία η ΟΝΝΕΔ, το οποίο θα έχει καθημερινό ζωντανό πρόγραμμα.

«Επιτέλους, θα ακούγεται η αλήθεια για την ΕΡΤ. Η ομερτά των συνδικαλιστών της δημοσιογραφίας δεν θα περάσει» αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΝΔ.

Όπως αναφέρει, θα μεταδίδονται ζωντανές συνεντεύξεις, μουσική, ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά.
πηγη

*Spoiler:*




http://www.enikos.gr/media/152760,Se...fwno_ths_.html

----------


## patch

η βουλτεψη προσπαθεί να αντικαταστήσει την παπακωστα αλλα ουτε καν, ουτε καν  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Παπι

Ο πολεμος των κομματοσκυλων  :Razz:

----------


## Artemius

> Ααα η Βούλτεψη έδωσε ρεσιτάλ σήμερα! Έχουν επιχειρήματα οι άνθρωποι! 
> 
> Βούλτεψη: Ποια είναι η EBU - Έμποροι όπλων οι ιδιοκτήτες του BΒC



...

*ω ρε μανα μου...*

και τωρα αυτη ειναι βουλευτης του Ελληνικου Κοινοβουλιου *και μαλιστα βουλευτης που συμμετεχει στην Κυβερνηση της χωρας...*

ειναι σαν να το βλεπω ηδη μπροστα μου στο BBC,στο TV5,στο ZDF,στη RAI,στις εφημεριδες ανα την Ευρωπη... *"member of the Greek government accuses the BBC of being run by warlords and arms dealers,amongst other claims!"*

*δεν

τους

ξεπλενει

ουτε

ο

Νιαγαρας

μετα.*

και μαζι με τα βοοειδη φασισταρια,*με κατι τετοια μοιραια η μπαλα παιρνει και την χωρα ολη... ρε τον βλεπω να ερχεται ο διεθνης απομονωτισμος,ρε ερχεται...*

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εντάξει τα τούρκικα είναι το θέμα; Δηλαδή αν ήταν το "Friends" ή το "Λόγω τιμής" ή οι "δέκα μικροί μήτσοι" ή "τα κουφώματα" (τί αρχιπαπαριά κι αυτό, πώς το θυμήθηκα) θα ήταν καλύτερα;
> Οι ποιοτικές παραγωγές ήταν και είναι η εξαίρεση, η κύρια διαφορά απ' όταν ήρθαν τα ιδιωτικά είναι αν θα τα βλέπαμε με ή χωρίς διαφημίσεις (ίσως εδώ δεν πρόλαβαν πολλοί τον καιρό που δεν διακοπτόταν μια εκπομπή εκατο φορές για διαφημίσεις κι όταν άρχισαν να το κάνουνε τους καντηλιάζαμε...)
> 
> Τόσα χρόνια από ΕΡΤ και ιδιωτικά βλέπαμε ότι παπαριά έβγαζε η Βραζιλία (αρχικά) και η Αργεντινή (λίγο αργότερα) μαζί με τα σκουπίδια της Αμερικής, η διαφορά τώρα είναι ότι βλέπουμε και "νεανικά" αργεντίνικα...από τα παραπάνω ξερατά που σέρβιρε δημόσια και ιδιωτική τηλεόραση τα τούρκικα είναι κλάσης ανώτερα για να λέμε την αλήθεια, εκτός κι αν η μνήμη είναι τόσο επιλεκτική...
> 
> Το κακό είναι αφενός ότι δεν υπαρχουν ελληνικές παραγωγές και κυρίως δεν υπάρχουν καλές παραγωγές...


Μάλλον άλλος έχει επιλεκτική μνήμη.... Και όχι τα τούρκικα δεν είναι κλάσεις ανώτερα, είναι κλάσεις μάπα. Γιαυτό άλλωστε και τα παρακολουθούν οι νεοέλληνες. Και φυσικά οι δέκα μικροί Μήτσοι (που ήταν στο Μέγκα και όχι στην ΕΡΤ) ήταν ελληνική παραγωγή. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Ναι η ΕΡΤ έβαλε μεταγλωτισμένες σαπουνόπερες αλλά έβαλε και τον "Πύργο του Ντάουντον", έβαλε μεξικάνικα αλλά έβαλε και δανέζικες μίνι σειρές. Ναι έβαλε μαλακίες, αλλά έβαλε και Μπέργκμαν, Αν εξαιρέσεις το νησί, δεν υπάρχει ελληνική σειρά άξια λόγου στην ελληνική τηλεόραση αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία σύγκριση επαναλαμβάνω ανάμεσα σε δημόσια και ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Μα σε όλα όμως. Σήμερα έγινε σεισμός και μάλιστα ισχυρός στην Κρήτη... ποιος και πότε ενημέρωσε? Ποιος είχε σύνδεση με την Κρήτη? Κανείς. Σκέψου να γίνει οτιδήποτε (να χτυπήσω ξύλο) σε κάποιο νησί μας και να περιμένουμε ενημέρωση από τον ΣΚΑΙ... το γέλιο της αρκούδας. Ο ΣΚΑΙ ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για το τι συμβαίνει στις ΗΠΑ. Αν κάποιος ψυχασθενής πάρει περίστροφο και βγει σε καμιά πλατεία στη Κάτω Ραχούλα των ΗΠΑ, αμέσως έκτακτο δελτίο ειδήσεων ο ΣΚΑΙ. Για τον σεισμό στην Κρήτη το μάθαμε από την (κλειστή) ΕΡΤ. Αλλά ξέχασα...τον έχουν φιμώσει τον ΣΚΑΙ οι δημοσιογράφοι...  :ROFL: 

Και ναι, θα πληρώνουμε τα 4 ευρώ τον μήνα γιατί έτσι γίνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο όπου υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση. Και όπου δεν υπάρχει και υπάρχει ιδιωτική, η ιδιιωτική πληρώνει και για την άδεια και φόρους και αγγελιόσημα και όχι όπως στην ελλάδα που όχι μόνο δεν πληρώνει τίποτα και παίρνει και δάνεια εν μέσω κρίσης τη στιγμή που το δημόσιο έχει κάνει στάση πληρωμών σε όλα τα άλλα, αλλά τους κάνουμε και "δωράκι" αγορασμένα προϊόντα από την ΕΡΤ. Κατάλαβες vgiozo?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> ...
> 
> *ω ρε μανα μου...*
> 
> και τωρα αυτη ειναι βουλευτης του Ελληνικου Κοινοβουλιου *και μαλιστα βουλευτης που συμμετεχει στην Κυβερνηση της χωρας...*
> 
> ειναι σαν να το βλεπω ηδη μπροστα μου στο BBC,στο TV5,στο ZDF,στη RAI,στις εφημεριδες ανα την Ευρωπη... *"member of the Greek government accuses the BBC of being run by warlords and arms dealers,amongst other claims!"*
> 
> *δεν
> ...


Και το ακόμα πιο σουρεάλ είναι ότι τα λέει αυτά ενώ αποτελεί μέλος της παράταξης που έστειλε τα ΜΑΤ ένα βράδυ στους πομπούς για να κόψουν το σήμα. Και αν άκουσα καλά στη ΝΕΤ η προηγούμενη φορά που κόπηκε το σήμα ήταν όταν μπήκαν οι Γερμανοί...

----------


## ntua

Έλα μωρέ τώρα βγάλανε όλοι το βιολί και γράφουν ιστορίες καταστροφολογίας και αλλαγής των πάντων.

Η πραγματικότητα: Μετά το σάλο, θα γυρίσουν ΟΛΟΙ οι δημοσιογράφοι, με νέα πρόσληψη με ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ μισθό γιατί αυτοί έχουν και την ποιο δυνατή προπαγανδιστική φωνή. Θα γυρίσουν και όποιον η συντεχνία τους θεωρεί "μεγάλη φυσιογνωμία", ακόμα και αν είναι απλός ηλεκτρολόγος.

Θα το βαφτίσουν οι δημοσιογράφοι και η αντιπολίτευση νίκη επειδή επέστρεψαν οι περισσότεροι και θα το βαφτίσει ο σαμαράς νίκη επειδή υπάρχει ακόμα η ΕΡΤ.

Μόλις τώρα έβλεπα τον κυρίως παρουσιαστή ειδήσεων της ΕΡΤ στο CNN «ο anchor της ΕΡΤ» και έλεγε «εμείς θέλουμε να εξυγιανθεί, να δούμε πως θα γίνει».

Άρα, μην το πολυκουρδίζετε το βιολί αν είστε στην αντιπολίτευση και μην κλάψετε με μαύρο δάκρυ ακόμα αν είστε κυβερνητικοί, τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει όσο ριζικά ακούγεται.

----------


## VasP

Ο Κεδίκογλου στο διαγγελμά του για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είπε μεταξύ άλλων :
'Η ΕΡΤ έχει τριπλάσιο έως επταπλάσιο κόστος από άλλους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς και τετραπλάσιο έως εξαπλάσιο προσωπικό *για πολύ μικρή τηλεθέαση: σχεδόν τη μισή και για τα τρία δημόσια κανάλια μαζί από όση ένα μέσο εμπορικό κανάλι*.'  Πηγή

Μπήκα στο site της Nielsen (agb) εδώ που έχει στατιστικά για τις τηλεθεάσεις από τον Νοέμβρη του 2001. Υπολόγισα το μέσο μερίδιο τηλεθέασης των καναλιών της ΕΡΤ και των 4 μεγάλων εμπορικών καναλιών (MEGA,ANT1,ALPHA,STAR) επιλέγοντας  4 εβδομάδες του Νοεμβρίου και για τα έτη 2001-2011. Μετά έβγαλα τον μέσο όρο των 4 ιδιωτικών για να δω το μέσο μερίδιο τηλεθέασης 'ενός εμπορικού καναλιού'. Θα μπορούσα να συμπεριλάβω και κανάλια όπως το ΜακεδονίαTV αλλά δεν το κάνω (αλήθεια ένα εμπορικό κανάλι με μόνιμη τηλεθέαση στο 0.5% τι λόγο ύπαρξης έχει; )


Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα :
....................................ΕΡΤ............MEGA.......ANT1.......ALPHA.......STAR
29/10-25/11--2001..........9,55............20,55.......25,1........13,73........10,83
28/10-24/11--2002.........12,55...........21,08.......22,55.......12,3..........12,1
27/10-23/11--2003.........13,98...........17,65.......21,7........12,68........12,35
01/11-28/11--2004.........14,03...........18,83.......21,8........13,23........11,25
31/10-27/11--2005.........15,78...........18,8........18,18.......16,7...........11  
30/10-26/11--2006.........15,78...........18,5........18,48.......15,6...........9,6
29/10-25/11--2007.........14,95...........17,9........16,08.......15,38........10,5
27/10-23/11--2008.........16,08...........19,13......16,88.......12,68.........9,85
02/11-29/11--2009.........15,25...........21,48.......14,9........13,68.........9,06
01/11-28/11--2010.........12,98...........21,28......16,86........12,4..........9,75
31/10-27/11--2011.........13,38...........22,88......18,18........12,83........9,53
_Μ.Ο.  2001-2011.............14,03...........19,83..... 19,16........13,75.......10,53_

*ΜΕΣΟΣ ΟΡΟΣ ΕΡΤ (ET1,NET,ET3) ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗΣ 2001-2011 ----------------------> 14,03
ΜΕΣΟΣ ΟΡΟΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΩΝ (MEGA,ANT1,ALPHA,STAR) ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗΣ 2001-2011 ------> 15,82*

Επομένως η ΕΡΤ δεν έχει σχεδόν την μισή τηλεθέαση ενός μέσου εμπορικού καναλιού, αλλά σχεδόν ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ τηλεθέαση με ένα μέσο εμπορικό κανάλι. Σε τι στοιχεία βασίζει ο Κεδίκογλου (και αυτοί που του γράψαν το διάγγελμα) τα λεγομενά του; Μήπως λέει ψέματα και συκοφαντεί την ΕΡΤ;

----------


## ntua

Βολικό οι προπαγανδιστές να ομαδοποιούν τα κανάλια ιδιωτών όταν τους συμφέρει σε ομάδες και όταν δεν τους συμφέρει να τα χωρίζουν και να ομαδοποιούν τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## GetRid

τέρμα η βόλεψη σας indeed.

----------


## VasP

> Βολικό οι προπαγανδιστές να ομαδοποιούν τα κανάλια ιδιωτών όταν τους συμφέρει σε ομάδες και όταν δεν τους συμφέρει να τα χωρίζουν και να ομαδοποιούν τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ.


Ο Κεδίκογλου έκανε την ομαδοποίηση. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις την προηγούμενη αναρτησή μου θα δεις οτι ο Κεδίκογλου μιλάει για την τηλεθέαση *και των 3 καναλιών της ΕΡΤ μαζί* και την συγκρίνει με την τηλεθέαση ενός μέσου εμπορικού καναλιού. Εγώ μάλιστα δεν υπολόγισα όλα τα εμπορικά κανάλια αλλά μόνο αυτά με την υψηλότερη τηλεθέαση.

Είσαι troll;

----------


## ntua

Πάντως οι ακραίοι της αριστεράς αγνοούν τα αποτελέσματα αυτού του poll και γενικά της κοινής γνώμης.

Αν προσέξετε δεν ψηφίζει ο κόσμος «Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα ΕΡΤ και πίσω στο 1980» αλλά συγκεκριμένα και με ισχυρή πλειοψηφία «Να εξυγιανθεί αλλά έγινε πολύ άκομψα».

Άρα, αν ο αντωνάκης έκανε αυτόματη επαναπρόσληψη όλων των λειτουργικών δημοσιογράφων - που θα το κάνει ούτως ή άλλως - και αυτόματη επαναπρόσληψη της πλειοψηφίας που θα του δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα - που θα τους προσλάβει ούτως ή άλλως προφανώς - αυτό δεν θα γινόταν ούτε κατά το ήμισυ.

Γι'αυτό αφήστε την Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα Αριστερά και Ευκαιρία να επιβάλουμε Κομμούνες στην Μεσογείων γιατί ο κόσμος δεν τα θέλει αυτά. Εξυγίανση θέλει.  Και χάνετε και το χρόνο σας. Νομίζετε ότι τον βρίσκετε σε αδυναμία και του χώσετε το κουταλάκι του κομμουνισμού και της ακραίας αριστεράς στο λαιμό. Δεν είναι ούτε τόσο χαζός, αλλά ούτε έχετε καταλάβει ότι η πλειοψηφία εκείνων που κανακεύετε στην ΕΡΤ είναι από τους πρώτους καθεστωτικούς: Ακριβοπληρωμένοι, ενίοτε ρουσφετοθετούμενοι και γενικά έτοιμοι να φιλήσουν ξανά το δαχτυλίδι της εξουσίας.

----------


## maik

> Είσαι troll;


Σωωωπα!

----------


## Παπι

> Έλα μωρέ τώρα βγάλανε όλοι το βιολί και γράφουν ιστορίες καταστροφολογίας και αλλαγής των πάντων.
> 
> Η πραγματικότητα: Μετά το σάλο, θα γυρίσουν ΟΛΟΙ οι δημοσιογράφοι, με νέα πρόσληψη με ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ μισθό γιατί αυτοί έχουν και την ποιο δυνατή προπαγανδιστική φωνή. Θα γυρίσουν και όποιον η συντεχνία τους θεωρεί "μεγάλη φυσιογνωμία", ακόμα και αν είναι απλός ηλεκτρολόγος.
> 
> Θα το βαφτίσουν οι δημοσιογράφοι και η αντιπολίτευση νίκη επειδή επέστρεψαν οι περισσότεροι και θα το βαφτίσει ο σαμαράς νίκη επειδή υπάρχει ακόμα η ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Μόλις τώρα έβλεπα τον κυρίως παρουσιαστή ειδήσεων της ΕΡΤ στο CNN «ο anchor της ΕΡΤ» και έλεγε «εμείς θέλουμε να εξυγιανθεί, να δούμε πως θα γίνει».
> 
> Άρα, μην το πολυκουρδίζετε το βιολί αν είστε στην αντιπολίτευση και μην κλάψετε με μαύρο δάκρυ ακόμα αν είστε κυβερνητικοί, τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει όσο ριζικά ακούγεται.


Μα το ξερει ο κοσμος. Πρωτο κομμα -με 60% και βαλε παρακαλω!!!- ειναι το κανενα. Κανενας δεν πιστευει οτι υπαρχει κομμα το οποιο μπορει/θελει να αλλαξει την κατασταση

----------


## ntua

> Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω σαν άνθρωπος, ας αποκαλέσω τον άλλο troll.

Κλασική «πολιτική» ακροδεξιο/αριστεράς.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ο Κεδίκογλου έκανε την ομαδοποίηση. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις την προηγούμενη αναρτησή μου θα δεις οτι ο Κεδίκογλου μιλάει για την τηλεθέαση *και των 3 καναλιών της ΕΡΤ μαζί* και την συγκρίνει με την τηλεθέαση ενός μέσου εμπορικού καναλιού. Εγώ μάλιστα δεν υπολόγισα όλα τα εμπορικά κανάλια αλλά μόνο αυτά με την υψηλότερη τηλεθέαση.
> 
> Είσαι troll;


troll είναι

το μήνυμά σου είναι σαφές και μόνο ένας που θέλει να το παραποιήσει μπορεί να το κάνει

----------


## GetRid

> Ο Κεδίκογλου έκανε την ομαδοποίηση. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις την προηγούμενη αναρτησή μου θα δεις οτι ο Κεδίκογλου μιλάει για την τηλεθέαση *και των 3 καναλιών της ΕΡΤ μαζί* και την συγκρίνει με την τηλεθέαση ενός μέσου εμπορικού καναλιού. Εγώ μάλιστα δεν υπολόγισα όλα τα εμπορικά κανάλια αλλά μόνο αυτά με την υψηλότερη τηλεθέαση.
> 
> Είσαι troll;


Φρέσκο. Της τρουθ τιμ εποχής.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Είσαι troll;


Το δεύτερο στην κατάταξή μου. Το πρώτο διαγράφηκε σήμερα το πρωί επειδή το παράκανε...

----------


## ntua

Googlare το straw man argument διότι με την εξύβριση ανωνύμων στον ίντερνετ το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι την ικανοποίηση του εφηβικού ναρκισσισμού σου.

----------


## VasP

> Γι'αυτό αφήστε την Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα Αριστερά και Ευκαιρία να επιβάλουμε Κομμούνες στην Μεσογείων γιατί ο κόσμος δεν τα θέλει αυτά. Εξυγίανση θέλει.  Και χάνετε και το χρόνο σας.


Ο κόσμος θέλει εξυγίανση γιατί πλανεύτηκε από τις νεοφιλελεύθερες δοξασίες του ΔΝΤ σύμφωνα με τις οποίες η ανάπτυξη θα έρθει μέσω διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών(!). Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές είναι αναγκαίες αλλά η ανάπτυξη θα έρθει μόνο αν πέσει μαζικά χρήμα στην αγορά (βλέπε Κέυνς). Προς το παρόν το ποσοστό ανεργίας αυξήθηκε ακόμα λίγο μετά την προσθήκη στην δεξαμενή των ανέργων 2500 ατόμων. Και δεν είμαι αριστερός. Η Ελλάδα βουλιάζει και θα συνεχίσει να βουλιάζει όσο εφαρμόζονται νεοφιλελεύθερες πολιτικές.

----------


## GetRid

> Πάντως οι ακραίοι της αριστεράς αγνοούν τα αποτελέσματα αυτού του poll και γενικά της κοινής γνώμης.
> 
> Αν προσέξετε δεν ψηφίζει ο κόσμος «Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα ΕΡΤ και πίσω στο 1980» αλλά συγκεκριμένα και με ισχυρή πλειοψηφία «Να εξυγιανθεί αλλά έγινε πολύ άκομψα».
> 
> Άρα, αν ο αντωνάκης έκανε αυτόματη επαναπρόσληψη όλων των λειτουργικών δημοσιογράφων - που θα το κάνει ούτως ή άλλως - και αυτόματη επαναπρόσληψη της πλειοψηφίας που θα του δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα - που θα τους προσλάβει ούτως ή άλλως προφανώς - αυτό δεν θα γινόταν ούτε κατά το ήμισυ.
> 
> Γι'αυτό αφήστε την Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα Αριστερά και Ευκαιρία να επιβάλουμε Κομμούνες στην Μεσογείων γιατί ο κόσμος δεν τα θέλει αυτά. Εξυγίανση θέλει.  Και χάνετε και το χρόνο σας.


Εμείς, εκ του αποτελέσματος δεν χάσαμε τον χρόνο μας. Εσείς πάλι; Πληρώνεται ο δικός σας ο χρόνος;

----------


## zillion

Πονάει η κατάληψη του χώρου εργασίας και η αυτοδιαχείριση. Δεν πειράζει... ξυδάκι.

----------


## ntua

Δεν θα μας πεις εσύ τι θέλει ο κόσμος. Οι εκλογές και οι δημοκρατία θα το πουν. Και αυτό το Poll εδώ μέσω σαφώς αναδεικνύει την μη-ακροαριστερή άποψη της εξυγίανσης της ΕΡΤ. Κάτι το οποίο και οι δημοσιογράφοι της φαίνεται να το υποστηρίζουν. 

Πάντως εσένα βοηθάω, όχι κανέναν άλλο. Ο κόσμος δεν είναι τόσο ηλίθιος πια να πείθεται με προπαγάνδες εν θερμώ. Θέλει εξυγίανση και όχι Κομμούνες και αυτό είναι γεγονός που δεν θα αλλάξει. Το χρόνο σου τρως και αν θες να κερδίσεις χρόνο καλά θα κάνεις να με ακούσεις.

----------


## raspoutiv

έτσι όπως είναι τώρα η ΕΡΤ κάνει αρκετά μεγάλα νούμερα με πολύ χαμηλό κόστος κύριε Κεδίκογλου;

να κλείσει πάλι;

----------


## patch

Vasp κακώς έκανες αυτό που έκανες, η ερτ είναι φορέας ενημερώσεις, πολιτισμού και ελληνισμού 
αυτα δεν μπορούν να μετρηθούν απο την agb, θέλω να έχω και αύριο το άξιων εστι από την μοναδική λυρική σκηνή στην Ελλάδα
θέλω να το έχουν και τα παιδιά μου αλλά μάλλον αυτό δεν είναι στης προτιμότερες των δεξιών πατριωτών του έθνους 

πάραυτα απόψε η ερτ είναι σε μεγάλο φάουλ, ασχολείται με τα δικά της και η πλατεία καίγεται, 30 οι τραυματίες απο τον άλλο δημοκράτη
απο την Κρήτη κανείς ανταποκριτής ;

----------


## ntua

Είναι τραγελαφική αυτή η χώρα. Την κυβερνάνε κάτι κρατικοδίαιτοι επι δεκαετίες και όταν η κρατική μηχανή ταράζεται, είναι γεμάτο ακροδεξιούς και ακροαριστερούς που το εναλλακτικό τους είναι ή να τα σπάμε όλα και να τα κλέβουμε όλα από τους ημετέρους ή να χτυπάμε και να στερούμε τη ζωή από τους υμετέρους. 

Δεν έχει μέση, και όχι μέση της πολιτικής, καλή υποκρισία πουλάει και αυτή, αλλά μέση της λογικής και του πραγματισμού. Που δε θέλει ούτε να σκοτώνουμε αλλοδαπούς, ούτε να τα σπάσουμε όλα και να κάνουμε Κομμούνες αλλά ούτε και να είναι κρατικοδίαιτη.

Έχει κάτι μειονότητες πού είτε μπαίνουν στη βουλή ίσα ίσα, είτε δεν μπαίνουν καν αλλά τι να το κάνεις; Αυτή η χώρα είναι ακόμα στη  μεταεπαναστατική περίοδο, να περιμένει να τρώει από το ψίχουλα των ηγέτων των χιλιάδων παρατάξεων.

----------


## GetRid

> *Δεν θα μας πεις εσύ τι θέλει ο κόσμος.* Οι εκλογές και οι δημοκρατία θα το πουν. Και αυτό το Poll εδώ μέσω σαφώς αναδεικνύει την μη-ακροαριστερή άποψη της εξυγίανσης της ΕΡΤ. Κάτι το οποίο και οι δημοσιογράφοι της φαίνεται να το υποστηρίζουν. 
> 
> *Πάντως εσένα βοηθάω, όχι κανέναν άλλο. Ο κόσμος δεν είναι τόσο ηλίθιος πια να πείθεται με προπαγάνδες εν θερμώ.* Θέλει εξυγίανση και όχι Κομμούνες και αυτό είναι γεγονός που δεν θα αλλάξει. Το χρόνο σου τρως και αν θες να κερδίσεις χρόνο καλά θα κάνεις να με ακούσεις.



Δεν είπα εγώ τι θέλει ο κόσμος. Εγώ είπα ότι χάσατε. 
Και επίσης είναι εμφανές νομίζω ότι δεν πρωτεύει η κριτική στις δικές μου απόψεις εδώ, αλλά οι επιλογές της κυβέρνησης για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Είναι τραγελαφική αυτή η χώρα. Την κυβερνάνε κάτι κρατικοδίαιτοι επι δεκαετίες και όταν η κρατική μηχανή ταράζεται, είναι γεμάτο ακροδεξιούς και ακροαριστερούς που το εναλλακτικό τους είναι ή να τα σπάμε όλα και να τα κλέβουμε όλα από τους ημετέρους ή να χτυπάμε και να στερούμε τη ζωή από τους υμετέρους. 
> 
> Δεν έχει μέση, και όχι μέση της πολιτικής, καλή υποκρισία πουλάει και αυτή, αλλά μέση της λογικής και του πραγματισμού. Που δε θέλει ούτε να σκοτώνουμε αλλοδαπούς, ούτε να τα σπάσουμε όλα και να κάνουμε Κομμούνες αλλά ούτε και να είναι κρατικοδίαιτη.
> 
> Έχει κάτι μειονότητες πού είτε μπαίνουν στη βουλή ίσα ίσα, είτε δεν μπαίνουν καν αλλά τι να το κάνεις; Αυτή η χώρα είναι ακόμα στη  μεταεπαναστατική περίοδο, να περιμένει να τρώει από το ψίχουλα των ηγέτων των χιλιάδων παρατάξεων.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> @ Ηell , περάσαμε διαδοχικά τα τελευταία 70 χρόνια δύο δικτατορίες, κατοχή και εμφύλιο και μετανάστευση. Εϊδες καμιά αλλαγή στη νοοτροπία? Όλη η ελλάδα (πριν κλείσει η ΕΡΤ) έβλεπε τούρκικα... Στη σχολή τα παιδιά (νέοι άνθρωποι) συζητούν για την Φατμαγκιούλ και τον Σουλεϊμάν και εσύ είσαι αισιόδοξος? 
> 
> Ήμουν νιος και γέρασα Χελ και θα πεθάνω χωρίς σύνταξη. (Πολύ φοβάμαι και εσύ και όλοι) Ίσως όσοι είναι 18 σήμερα μπορεί να δουν καλύτερα πράγματα στα εγγόνια τους...(μπορεί, υπό προϋποθέσεις). 
> 
> Να διευκρινίσω (το σιχαίνομαι αυτό) ένα πράγμα. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να με διαψεύσει η νέα γενιά. Προσπαθώ να αφυπνίσω και να πεισμώσω κόσμο και όχι να κοιμήσω ή να απογοητεύσω. Λέω πως αν συνεχίσουμε το ίδιο βιολί (δηλαδή αν η νέα γενιά βαδίσει στα δικά μας μονοπάτια ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ελπίδα). Επειδή λοιπόν βλέπω να το κάνει προσπαθώ να τους διώξω από αυτό τον δρόμο. 
> 
> Μη μασάτε λοιπόν εσείς. Πάρτε ένα φραγγέλιο (έτσι το λένε??) και στείλτε τους στο διάολο. Βάλτε ανθρώπους άφθαρτους και με όραμα να σας κυβερνήσουν και αν δείτε πως σας προδίδουν και αυτοί στείλτε τους από εκεί που ήλθαν. Να καταλάβουν κάποτε οι πολιτικοί στην ελλάδα ότι είναι ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ μας και όχι δυνάστες μας.


Η διαφορά είναι ότι ναι μεν και τότε υπήρχε μετανάστευση (βλέπε μετανάστες στην αμερική, αυστραλία, γεμρανία) αλλά όλοι ήταν φτωχοπείνες και σχεδόν αγράμματοι. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία με ένα δημοτικό κι αν (συνήθως οι άνδρες)

Τώρα στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον έχουμε καλύτερη μόρφωση (για παιδεία το συζητάμε...) και πολύ ανώτερο αριθμό πτυχιούχων σε σχέση με τον πληθυσμό σε βαθμό να εξάγουμε στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες που έχουν έλλειψη!

Αυτή είναι η ποιοτική διαφορά που ελπίζω να συνεισφέρει στην αργή αλλα σταδιακή αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας. Κάποιοι από αυτούς που φέυγουν θα γυρίσουν. Δεν θα ρίξουν όλοι μαύρη πέτρα...
Δεν είμαι μεσσιανιστής να λέω ότι θα έρθει ο σύγχρονος Καποδίστριας αλλά του φούστη... Ζούμε στην εποχή του skype, των low cost υπερατλαντικών ταξιδιών και του ίντερνετ. Δεν έχουμε τον τυφλό φανατισμό, το τυφλό μίσος και την εσωστρέφεια που υπήρχε μεταξύ βενιζελικών αντιβενιζελικών, αριστερών-δεξιών και την κουβαλούσαν για αρκετά χρόνια και οι μετανάστες σε καναδά, γερμανία, ΗΠΑ, αυστραλία... Μπορεί να υπάρχει πάλι η εμμονή του καθένα να νομίζει ότι έχει περισσότερο δικιο από τους άλλους (κλασσικό χαρακτηριστικό του νεοέλληνα) αλλα όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό.

Από γνωστούς μου που φύγαν έξω τους βλέπω να έχουν αλλάξει αρκετά νοοτροπία και να είναι λιγότερο απόλυτοι στις απόψεις που είχαν κάποτε για τα πράγματα (όχι μόνο για τα πολιτικά, για τα περισσότερα πράγματα). Μπορεί να έχουν όσοι βγήκαν έξω, μεταξύ τους  διαφορετική αντίληψη για τη ελληνική κρίση αλλα τουλάχιστον εστιάζουν στο πρόβλημα. 
Τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες κανείς δεν κοιτούσε το πρόβλημα, οικονομικό, πολιτικό, κοινωνικό. Ολα τα έριχνε στην αντίπαλη ιδεολογική παράταξη λες και έφταιγε για όλα τα κακά που κατατρέοχυν τον ελληνισμό από την γέννηση του... Αυτή η στενομυαλιά πλέον έχει εκλείψει έστω κι αν ο πραγματικός  λόγος είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν τις ιδεολογίες κούφια νοήματα και αποφασίζουν ποιο κόμμα να στηρίξουν με περισότερο υλιστικά κριτήρια, τύπου δούναι και λαβείν.

Το κομματικό κατεστημένο βέβαια προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο να αναγεννήσει μπαμπούλες του παρελθόντος, πρωτόγονα ένστικτα παραταξιακού οπαδισμού και χαιρεκακίας για να μαζέψει το μαντρί μέσω της πόλωσης και της προβοκάτσιας...

----------


## ntua

Ποιος έχασε; Η θέση μου είναι μειονότητας. Τα κόμματα της λογικής που ψηφίζω ποτέ δε μπαίνουν βουλή και κάτι καθεστωτικοί  σαν και σένα - έστω της αντιπολίτευσης - μας το παίζουν περιθώριο.

Είσαι κλασσική περίπτωση καθεστώτος που κάνει άτομα της μειονότητας σαν εμένα να φεύγουν απ'την ελλάδα.

----------


## aroutis

> Πάντως οι ακραίοι της αριστεράς αγνοούν τα αποτελέσματα αυτού του poll και γενικά της κοινής γνώμης.
> 
> Αν προσέξετε δεν ψηφίζει ο κόσμος «Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα ΕΡΤ και πίσω στο 1980» αλλά συγκεκριμένα και με ισχυρή πλειοψηφία «Να εξυγιανθεί αλλά έγινε πολύ άκομψα».
> 
> Άρα, αν ο αντωνάκης έκανε αυτόματη επαναπρόσληψη όλων των λειτουργικών δημοσιογράφων - που θα το κάνει ούτως ή άλλως - και αυτόματη επαναπρόσληψη της πλειοψηφίας που θα του δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα - που θα τους προσλάβει ούτως ή άλλως προφανώς - αυτό δεν θα γινόταν ούτε κατά το ήμισυ.
> 
> Γι'αυτό αφήστε την Μπαντιέρα Ρόσα Αριστερά και Ευκαιρία να επιβάλουμε Κομμούνες στην Μεσογείων γιατί ο κόσμος δεν τα θέλει αυτά. Εξυγίανση θέλει.  Και χάνετε και το χρόνο σας. Νομίζετε ότι τον βρίσκετε σε αδυναμία και του χώσετε το κουταλάκι του κομμουνισμού και της ακραίας αριστεράς στο λαιμό. Δεν είναι ούτε τόσο χαζός, αλλά ούτε έχετε καταλάβει ότι η πλειοψηφία εκείνων που κανακεύετε στην ΕΡΤ είναι από τους πρώτους καθεστωτικούς: Ακριβοπληρωμένοι, ενίοτε ρουσφετοθετούμενοι και γενικά έτοιμοι να φιλήσουν ξανά το δαχτυλίδι της εξουσίας.


Ναι κοιτα υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα στη λογική σου:
Εξυγίανση <> λουκέτο (btw αν εισαι οννεδίτης ή νδίτης, τράβα πές το και στο Σαμαρά). Αρα εμεις που λέμε ότι πρέπει να εξυγιανθεί δεν λέμε να βάλει λουκετο ουτε τα τραγέλαφα περι ΝΕΡΙΤ κλπ. Λέμε ότι (όπως και κάθε εταιρία) μπορεί να εξυγιανθεί , να απολυθουν οσοι ειναι άχρηστοι μετά αποζημίωσης, να γίνει ενα σοβαρό οργανόγραμμα, ξέρεις, ότι και σε ένα ιδιωτικό οργανισμό κοινώς. Α, και πάνω από όλα δεν μοιράζεις τα assets οταν κανεις αναδιοργάνωση, το αντίθετο. 

Και τέλος, δεν χρειάζονται αριστεροδεξιες ταρατζουλες όταν μιλάμε.

----------


## infested

> Απορώ τόσα χρόνια μέλη στο adslgr και δεν έχετε μάθει πως η χειρότερη τιμωρία για τα trolls είναι να τα αφήνεις πεινασμένα και όχι να τα μπανάρεις





> Επειδη συνεχεια  ακουω αυτο το επιχειρημα. Ναι κανονικα αυτη ειναι μια σωστη και γενικα αποτελεσματικη μεθοδος. Θα πρεπει να καταλαβετε ομως πως οι συζητησεις απο ενα σημειο και μετα απλα καταστρεφονται.. Ειναι απολυτως αδυνατο να ποαρακολουθησεις ενα νημα και ενα θεμα, οταν αυτο κυριολεκτικα σαμποταρεται με μυνηματακια, με ανοησιουλές, με καμια θεση, με καμια αποψη αλλα με συνεχεις παρενοχλησεις. Απολυτως αδυνατο.





> @nnn, 
> 
> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω (μεν) αλλά ρε γμτ, οταν τελικά δεις το banned στο nick δεν μπορεις να διαφωνήσεις με μένα ότι νιώθεις μια γλυκιά ικανοποίηση (καθαρίζει ο αέρας ρε γμτ...) 
> 
> (Thanks to Σ.Ο. btw ! )
> 
> Οσο για τα ψευτοδιλήμματα για τις αποσταθεροποιήσεις και κουραφέξαλα (για όποιους μοιράζονται ίσως τα λεγόμενα πρώην συμφορουμήτη) ..:
> Μεταξυ της δημοκρατίας (όσο flawed και αν είναι) και δικτατορίας που θέλουν να μας πάνε με τυράκι τα χρήματα της Τρόϊκα , χιλιες φορες τη δημοκρατία. Κάποιοι χυσαν αίμα για αυτό, καλο να το θυμόμαστε. 
> 
> Ποτε δεν γουσταρα να ειμαι drug addict, δεν θα ξεκινήσω σημερα.




Off Topic


		Επιτέλους έλαβε δράση το φόρουμ για τον υπάλληλο της τρόικας εσωτερικού. Άντε με το καλό να ξεφορτωθούμε και τα αφεντικά του. Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς.  :Razz:

----------


## GetRid

Μειονότητα-ξεμειονότητα, μια χαρά οι ιδέες σας αποτελούν τον πυρήνα των κυρίαρχων πολιτικών τα τελευταία 20+ χρόνια. 
Και έλα, να είσαι ειλικρινής, τόσο ψυχρές και απάνθρωπες ιδέες, δεν ήταν ποτέ δυνατόν να τις ασπαστούν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι χωρίς κάλυψη-απόκρυψη από πιο "μέινστρημ" χώρους.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Το διαδικτυακό ραδιόφωνο «yooradio» (www.yooradio.gr), έθεσε σε λειτουργία η ΟΝΝΕΔ, το οποίο θα έχει καθημερινό ζωντανό πρόγραμμα.
> 
> «Επιτέλους, θα ακούγεται η αλήθεια για την ΕΡΤ. Η ομερτά των συνδικαλιστών της δημοσιογραφίας δεν θα περάσει» αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΝΔ.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρει, θα μεταδίδονται ζωντανές συνεντεύξεις, μουσική, ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά.


ψωμί ελιά κι Αντώνη Σαμαρά  :ROFL:

----------


## mpetou

ο γραμματικακης ειπε οτι το εγκλημα του κλεισιματος της ερτ με ξεπερνα
και επισης ειπε στο σαμαρα οτι οταν κανεις λαθος πρεπει να το αναγνωριζεις και οχι να επιμενεις στο λαθος
ετσι κανουνε οι σωστοι πολιτικοι.

αραγε στη νεριτ θα εχει εκπομπες σαν το "στα Μονοπάτια της Επιστήμης" του γραμματικακη ? ή θα εχει το σουλειμαν που κανει τηλεθεαση και ειναι φτηνος ?

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Vasp κακώς έκανες αυτό που έκανες, η ερτ είναι φορέας ενημερώσεις, πολιτισμού και ελληνισμού 
> αυτα δεν μπορούν να μετρηθούν απο την agb, θέλω να έχω και αύριο το άξιων εστι από την μοναδική λυρική σκηνή στην Ελλάδα
> θέλω να το έχουν και τα παιδιά μου αλλά μάλλον αυτό δεν είναι στης προτιμότερες των δεξιών πατριωτών του έθνους 
> 
> πάραυτα απόψε η ερτ είναι σε μεγάλο φάουλ, ασχολείται με τα δικά της και η πλατεία καίγεται, 30 οι τραυματίες απο τον άλλο δημοκράτη
> απο την Κρήτη κανείς ανταποκριτής ;


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέρα από την 10λεπτη διακοπή για να αναφέρει όλες αυτές της πληροφορίες δεν έχει αναφέρει νεότερα.
Θα έπρεπε, αν και από μια μεριά δικαιολογείται διοτι η επικοινωνία γίνετε κάτω από πολύ δύσκολες συνθήκες. (Αποκλειστικά με τα κινητά τους)
Κι εγώ που παρακολουθώ κάτι νέο δεν υπάρχει, αλλά έπρεπε να ξανακάνουν αναφορά στην Τουρκία.

Edit: Δεν πρόλαβα να το πω... και αναμεταδίδουν τα νεότερα... 44 τραυματίες επίσημα...

----------


## patch

πλαστικές σφαίρες σύντομα κοντά μας


απόψε η επανάσταση είναι στους γείτονες 



ο δημοκράτης έριξε μαύρο σε ένα κανάλι που αναμεταδίδε εικόνες (δεν θυμάμαι όνομα)

http://www.dha.com.tr/dhayayin

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Το Ραδιομέγαρο έχει ιντερνετ.Το Πολυτεχνείο έχει παραχωρήσει εξοπλισμό το είπαν ξανά και το πρωι άρα δεν εξαρτώνται μόνο από κινητά.

*Εντωμεταξύ πριν λίγο η ΕΡΤ επιβεβαίωσε αίτημα της Ελληνικής πρεσβείας στο Ισραήλ σύμφωνα με το οποίο η Ελλάδα ζητάει επίσημα από το Ισραήλ να ρίξει τον δορυφόρο μέσω του οποίου η EBU μεταδίδει το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ.*

Το Ισραήλ δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Το Ραδιομέγαρο έχει ιντερνετ.Το Πολυτεχνείο έχει παραχωρήσει εξοπλισμό το είπαν ξανά και το πρωι άρα δεν εξαρτώνται μόνο από κινητά.
> 
> *Εντωμεταξύ πριν λίγο η ΕΡΤ επιβεβαίωσε αίτημα της Ελληνικής πρεσβείας στο Ισραήλ σύμφωνα με το οποίο η Ελλάδα ζητάει επίσημα από το Ισραήλ να ρίξει τον δορυφόρο μέσω του οποίου η EBU μεταδίδει το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ.*
> 
> Το Ισραήλ δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμα.


τα πάει καλά με τους Σιωνιστές ο Αντωνάκης ε;
πόσο πατριώτης είναι αυτός που φέρνει διατάξεις για το αντιρατσιστικό κομμένες και ραμμένες στα μέτρα των εβραίων;
τώρα πάλι την υποστήριξή τους αποζητά

μήπως να πάει σαν το ΓΑΠ να προσκυνήσει και το τείχος των δακρύων;

----------


## patch

όταν δίνεις βήμα στον άνθρωπο οι δημοσιογράφοι απλά σωπαίνουν
https://www.youtube.com/embed/QmTIvlmiGsw

----------


## mpetou

δε νομιζω να τον ριξουν γιατι υπαρχουνε συμβολαια...
Ξερουνε οτι τους εβραιους τους εχουμε στη μπουκα εδω δεν νομιζω οτι θα σκαψουνε και αλλο το λακο τους για να κανουνε χαρη του σαμαρα που ουτε καν τον λογαριαζουνε και ειναι ανταλαξιμος

----------


## patch

> Το Ραδιομέγαρο έχει ιντερνετ.Το Πολυτεχνείο έχει παραχωρήσει εξοπλισμό το είπαν ξανά και το πρωι άρα δεν εξαρτώνται μόνο από κινητά.
> 
> *Εντωμεταξύ πριν λίγο η ΕΡΤ επιβεβαίωσε αίτημα της Ελληνικής πρεσβείας στο Ισραήλ σύμφωνα με το οποίο η Ελλάδα ζητάει επίσημα από το Ισραήλ να ρίξει τον δορυφόρο μέσω του οποίου η EBU μεταδίδει το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ.*
> 
> Το Ισραήλ δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμα.


η συχνότητα έχει πέσει με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει μαύρο σε όλα τα αναλογικά 
η συχνότητα είναι της ερτ world
υπάρχει κανονικά το feed της ebu στον 7 ανατολικά αλλά πρέπει να αλλάξουν οι κεραίες στους πομπούς και δεν είναι εύκολο

----------


## Artemius

> Greetings from Greece.
> 
> First,i'd like to clarify that as a Greek citizen,i do not agree with what the following elected representative/member of the Greek Parliament is saying.
> In fact,as a Greek i am utterly disgusted and ashamed of what this member of the Greek Parliament is saying.
> 
> The following excerpt is taken from the live program of ET3,one of the 3 nation-wide tv stations of ERT,the country's public state-owned broadcaster,which the government shut down.
> Since then the stations are run solely from their reporter's and technicians,without any kind of government control,and are trying to keep the stations alive and broadcasting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j8iPMEuTKo
> ...



οχι πως φυσικα θα ειμαι ο πρωτος,αλλα "ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε..."

το εστειλα με email και μεσω FB σε BBC,ARTE,Le Monde,Le Figaro,Liberation...

εννοειται ελευθερα ο καθενας το κανει copy-paste και το αποστελλει οπου θελει.

----------


## psyxakias

Το BBC και "όλα τα μέσα" (διεθνή?), έχουν ενημερωθεί ότι ανήκουν σε εμπορους όπλων; Για να το λέει όμως κάπου θα το στηρίζει, δε γίνεται. Αν δεν ισχύει, δε θα έπρεπε να κινηθούν νομικά για κατασυκοφάντιση;

----------


## OnAl3rt

> οχι πως φυσικα θα ειμαι ο πρωτος,αλλα "ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε..."
> 
> το εστειλα με email και μεσω FB σε BBC,ARTE,Le Monde,Le Figaro,Liberation...
> 
> εννοειται ελευθερα ο καθενας το κανει copy-paste και το αποστελλει οπου θελει.


Εισαι κακός... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mpetou

O σαμαρας ειναι επικυνδινος...
Παει να κανει σοβαρη ζημια την τουριστικη σεζον αντι να βγει και πει εκανα λαθος βαζει ποιο πολυ το ψευτοτζαμπουκα του απο τον τουρισμο.

Ποιο πολλα θα χασει το κρατος απο τη φασαρια που εγινε και γιναμε ρομπα απο αυτα που δηθεν θα κερδιζε απο την ερτ και ηλιθος και επικυνδινος δηλαδη.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Μολις έστειλα και γω email στο BBC




> Dear BBC,
> 
> I am absolutely disgusted and outraged by the claims of the Nea Dimokrateia MP Mrs Sofia Voultepsi who earlier today suggested that the BBC is practically run by mobsters.
> 
> As you can see here ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j8iPMEuTKo) the MP lashes out in an unprecedented tantrum against BBC (and various other News agencies) while  live on ERT3 channel .The closure of ERT by the Greek government last Tuesday is  jeopardizing Democracy and Freedom of Press.The propaganda of the Nea Dimokrateia MP's is just  mind-boggling.
> 
> We are reliving an improved version of dictatorship.Please act swiftly

----------


## mpetou

μιλαει τωρα η βουλτεψη που εχει γινει βουλευτης απο το πατερα της
ειχε επιβληθει σε καναλια της νεας δημοκρατιας για προβολη και νεοδημοκρατικες εφημεριδες.

Αυτους οπως την βουλτεψη τον αδωνη το ντινοπουλο το κεδικογλου και λοιπους τους εχουνε αναλωσιμους με ανταλαγμα
μια θεση αναπληρωτη υπουργου περιορισμενου χρονου...

εδω την τρολαρουνε και οι χρυσαυγιτες http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=516039

----------


## patch

> Το BBC και "όλα τα μέσα" (διεθνή?), έχουν ενημερωθεί ότι ανήκουν σε εμπορους όπλων; Για να το λέει όμως κάπου θα το στηρίζει, δε γίνεται. Αν δεν ισχύει, δε θα έπρεπε να κινηθούν νομικά για κατασυκοφάντιση;


για τρολια και μόνο θα γουστάρω να της τραβήξουν ένα διασυρμό που να μην ξέρει από που της ήρθε

----------


## raspoutiv

> για τρολια και μόνο θα γουστάρω να της τραβήξουν ένα διασυρμό που να μην ξέρει από που της ήρθε


ο πλήρης πανικός σε όλη τη ΝΔ έτσι; μετά το Σαμαρά και το Μπουμπούκο, τώρα και η Βούλτεψη

έχουνε χάσει τη μπάλα τελείως. χωρίς 100% υποστήριξη από τα ΜΜΕ δε βαστάνε ούτε λεπτό. που και να τανε στη θέση των ΣΥΡΙΖΑιων που τους την πέφτουν όλη σε κάθε εκπομπή. θα είχαν εξαφανιστεί


παρέλαση από δηλώσεις συμπαράστασης στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ από όλους τους Σαμαρικούς
όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για υπουργική θέση μετά τον ανασχηματισμό πρέπει να δηλώσει τη στήριξή του στη λαλακεία του Σαμαρά άμεσα.
τι γελοιότητες!

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ρε παιδιά άσχετο οι Χρυσαυγίτες για την όλη κατάσταση δεν έχουν πει τίποτα; Μουγκα; Μετά γιατί τσινάνε όταν τους λένε φασίστες;

----------


## ZORO

> Ρε παιδιά άσχετο οι Χρυσαυγίτες για την όλη κατάσταση δεν έχουν πει τίποτα; Μουγκα; Μετά γιατί τσινάνε όταν τους λένε φασίστες;


Πως δεν λένε, μόνο όταν έρθει η Χρυσή Αυγή στα πράγματα λένε θα γίνει ανεξάρτητη η ΕΡΤ.
Να πάρει η ευχή που κρύψατε το κουμπάκι fun mode.


Ας τολμήσουν οι τρεις αρχηγίσκοι της συγκυβέρνησης να κάνουν εκλογές. Γνωρίζουν πως η Χρυσή Αυγή θα λάβει ποσοστό πολύ υψηλότερο από το 15% που της δίνουν οι δημοσκοπήσεις και θα είναι πλέον πανίσχυρη. Την ίδια ώρα ΝΔ και Σύριζα παραπαίουν, τα δεκανίκια του Σαμαρά (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ) είναι με το ένα πόδι εκτός βουλής,  και τα λοιπά αποκόμματα (ΑΝΕΛ, ΚΚΕ) τελούν υπό διάλυση. Ας αφήσουν λοιπόν τα πολλά λόγια και ας δώσουν τον λόγο στον λαό, που είναι έτοιμος να θέσει την ταφόπλακα στο διεφθαρμένο πολιτικό τους σύστημα.

Την ίδια ώρα, το σήριαλ της ΕΡΤ έχει κυριολεκτικά κουράσει την ελληνική κοινωνία, μία κοινωνία που καταρρέει και αιμορραγεί. Είναι πρόκληση να παρουσιάζουν την ΕΡΤ ως μείζον θέμα μέσα στο χάος των χιλιάδων αυτοκτονιών, των εκατομμυρίων ανέργων και της διαλυμένης μας οικονομίας. Ο ελληνικός λαός απαιτεί μία πραγματικά εθνική ραδιοτηλεόραση, που μόνο η Χρυσή Αυγή μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει. Μία ραδιοτηλεόραση μακριά από πολιτικά συμφέροντα, χωρίς χρυσοπληρωμένα κομματόσκυλα, που θα λέει την Αλήθεια στους Έλληνες πολίτες.

Χρυσή Αυγή - Γραφείο Τύπου






Σε γενικές γραμμές η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι η μόνη πολιτική δύναμη εκτός από την ΝΔ που υποστηρίζει το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## washcloud

> για τρολια και μόνο θα γουστάρω να της τραβήξουν ένα διασυρμό που να μην ξέρει από που της ήρθε


...το δε κερασάκι σε όσα είπε, ήταν όταν τόνισε "έχω γράψει γι' αυτά!".
Scripta manent και δεν μπορεί και να επικαλεστεί το "εν θερμώ" όπως με μια τηλεφωνική παρέμβαση...

Αν κάποιος τα βρει και τα επισυνάψει στο μέιλ προς BBC κλπ, δεν θα 'ναι μούρλια;
Btw κρίμα τ' όνομα...

----------


## mpetou

η χρυση αυγη εχει και δικιο να τα λεει αυτα γιατι την ειχανε ψιλοκοψει απο την ερτ..
Η ερτ με την ΧΑ δεν ειτανε αντικειμενικη.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά έκαναν.

----------


## mpetou

οχι δεν εκαναν καλα

----------


## Νikosanagn

Καλά έκαναν..

θες και επιχειρήματα;

----------


## linman

*Διεκόπη το δορυφορικό σήμα της ΕΡΤ
    ειναι αληθεια ?*
Η εταιρεία που μετέδιδε το δορυφορικό σήμα της ΕΡΤ, μέσω EBU, διέκοψε την παροχή σήματος, έπειτα από αίτημα του Έλληνα πρέσβη στο Ισραήλ.

Αυτή η ανακοίνωση δημοσιεύτηκε στο Twitter, στον λογαριασμό @ErtSocial.

Αναλυτικά το μήνυμα ανέφερε:

«Διέκοψε την παροχή σήματος η εταιρία που μετέδιδε το δορυφορικό σήμα της ΕΡΤ μέσω της EBU -και η οποία εδρεύει στο Ισραήλ- έπειτα από αίτημα του πρέσβη της Ελλάδας στο Ισραήλ.»

----------


## aroutis

> *Διεκόπη το δορυφορικό σήμα της ΕΡΤ
>     ειναι αληθεια ?*
> Η εταιρεία που μετέδιδε το δορυφορικό σήμα της ΕΡΤ, μέσω EBU, διέκοψε την παροχή σήματος, έπειτα από αίτημα του Έλληνα πρέσβη στο Ισραήλ.
> 
> Αυτή η ανακοίνωση δημοσιεύτηκε στο Twitter, στον λογαριασμό @ErtSocial.
> 
> Αναλυτικά το μήνυμα ανέφερε:
> 
> «Διέκοψε την παροχή σήματος η εταιρία που μετέδιδε το δορυφορικό σήμα της ΕΡΤ μέσω της EBU -και η οποία εδρεύει στο Ισραήλ- έπειτα από αίτημα του πρέσβη της Ελλάδας στο Ισραήλ.»


http://www3.ebu.ch/cms/en/sites/ebu/...rt-online.html

Και αυτό πως παίζει;

----------


## linman

Μας κλέβουνε την μνήμη, θέλουνε να μεγαλώσουνε γενιές, να διαπαιδαγωγήσουν γενιές με παραμορφωτικές εικόνες και ήχους.

Επωάζουν το αυγό του φιδιού.

Όμως δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι ξεπέρασαν τα όρια αντοχής.


Τα μίνιμουμ όρια της δημοκρατικής συνείδησης, χτύπησε συναγερμός.

Προστρέχουν τώρα στο μεγάλο κοινωνικό, δημοκρατικό κάλεσμα όλοι.

Οι συγγραφείς, οι ποιητές, οι καλλιτέχνες, ο λαός ολόκληρος.

Γενικός ξεσηκωμός, παλλαϊκή επιστράτευση συνειδήσεων.

Η καρδιά μας χτυπάει στο ραδιομέγαρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής και θα είμαστε εκεί ανεξάρτητα από πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις και προτιμήσεις, όλοι οι δημοκράτες, όλοι οι ζωντανοί.

Θα είμαστε εκεί βουερό ποτάμι που θα σας πνίξει ω πολύχρωμοι υπηρέτες αφεντάδων, θλιβερά ενεργούμενα των επίβουλων της πατρίδας

http://www.askota.gr/index.php/en/me...kouragio-akoma

----------


## jim_nut18

καλημερα..δεν εκατσα να διαβασω ολα αυτα τα σχολια..αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση..
τοσα χρονια ολοι λεγανε να κλεισει η ερτ ή να μη πληρωνουμε αυτα τα εξτρα που εχουν οι λογαριασμοι στη δεη ή τουλαχιστον ειχαμε διαβασει για σπαταλη χρηματων,αδιαφανεια κλπ με κατι μισθους των 30 και 50 χιλιαδων για μια εκπομπη ή για μηνιαιους μισθους..
τωρα που υποτιθεται παει να φτιαχτει γιατι φωναζουν ολοι και πανω απο 60% δε θελει να κλεισει?(εχουν σταματησει οι μισθοι των >3 χιλιαδων?)
ουτε νδ ειμαι ουτε ασχολουμαι γενικα με τα χαλια τους, ουτε υποστηριζω πως θα το κανουν σωστα..

----------


## 29gk

> καλημερα..δεν εκατσα να διαβασω ολα αυτα τα σχολια..αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση..
> τοσα χρονια ολοι λεγανε να κλεισει η ερτ ή να μη πληρωνουμε αυτα τα εξτρα που εχουν οι λογαριασμοι στη δεη ή τουλαχιστον ειχαμε διαβασει για σπαταλη χρηματων,αδιαφανεια κλπ με κατι μισθους των 30 και 50 χιλιαδων για μια εκπομπη ή για μηνιαιους μισθους..
> τωρα που υποτιθεται παει να φτιαχτει γιατι φωναζουν ολοι και πανω απο 60% δε θελει να κλεισει?(εχουν σταματησει οι μισθοι των >3 χιλιαδων?)
> ουτε νδ ειμαι ουτε ασχολουμαι γενικα με τα χαλια τους, ουτε υποστηριζω πως θα το κανουν σωστα..


Θα πρεπει να κατσεις να διαβασεις τα σχολια, εστω και αναποδα απο εδω που εισαι. Εχουν απαντηθει ολα οσα ρωτας και επεξηγηματικα αλλα και με επιχειρηματα. Τα τελευταια αφορουν και τις δυο γνωμες αρα θα σε κατατοπισουν.

----------


## psyxakias

@jim_nut18: οι περισσότεροι, ασχέτως αν θεωρούμε ότι είχε θέματα σοβαρά η ΕΡΤ και έπρεπε να εξυγιανθεί, διαφωνούμε καταρχάς για τον τρόπο που συνέβη αυτό αλλά και γενικότερα σε μια σειρά παραμέτρων, δες για παράδειγμα παλιότερό μου post.

Σύμφωνα πάντως με τους εργαζόμενους αλλά και τα δημοσιευμένα οικονομικά στοιχεία ( πχ του 2011: http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%C...-2%CE%94%CE%A0 - δες σελίδα 73 και 85 - διότι του 2012 δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί ακόμα), λέγεται ότι έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από το 2009 και μετά. 

Συνοπτικά με τα λίγα που διάβασα/άκουσα: πληρώνουμε ~€50/έτος στη ΔΕΗ, το 2011 έσοδα €318Μ (€299Μ από ανταποδοτικό τέλος + €8Μ διαφημίσεις + €11Μ άλλες πηγές) και υπόλοιπο μετά φόρων €41Μ, το διπλάσιο από το 2010. Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα εγγράφου σε γαλλική εφημερίδα, που πρέπει να δόθηκε τη μέρα που έγινε η συνέντευξη τύπου της EBU (διότι είδα να λένε για το πρώτο 3μηνο), ήταν €40Μ το υπόλοιπο μόλις το πρώτο 3μηνο του 2013 (4πλασιο από το 2011). Οπότε καταρρίπτεται το επιχείρημα του κλεισίματος, και μάλιστα κατεπείγοντως, λόγω τρόικας / επιβάρυνσης κρατικού προυπολογισμού.

Όσον αφορά τους μισθούς: Σύμφωνα με τα οικονομικά στοιχεία (σελίδα 55), δεν ξέρω αν όντως ισχύει, υπάρχει ανώτατο όριο αποδοχών στα €4k ενώ αρκετοί δημοσιογράφοι που δημοσιοποίησαν τους μισθούς τους ήταν γύρω στα €1000-1280. Ενδεικτικά ανέφεραν και της Στάη το μισθό που φτάνει τα €2500 (αν και νομίζω κάτι ακούστηκε και για 2700). Όχι ότι είναι λίγα χρήματα αλλά όχι δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ που ακουγόταν.

ΥΓ. Ένα μισθολόγιο που κυκλοφορεί στο ιντερνετ με κάτι τρελά ποσά είναι του 2004-2005 απ'ότι λέγεται.

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό που μ'αρέσει πάντως τις τελευταίες μέρες, που έχω ανοιχτό το ΕΡΤ stream 24/7, είναι ότι έχουν ακουστεί αλήθειες για διάφορα θέματα πολιτικά και μη (μεταξύ άλλων, και για κακώς κείμενα στην ΕΡΤ - ακόμα και αυτοκριτική), παρέχουν συνεχόμενη ενημέρωση για θέματα της επικαιρότητας, δίνουν λόγο σε όλους απ'ότι φαίνεται (ακόμα και βουλευτές ΝΔ), με ελεύθερο σχολιασμό χωρίς καθωπρεπισμούς και παρέχουν βήμα σε διάφορους κλάδους να μιλήσουν για τα προβλήματά τους. Απλά αυτό το τελευταίο πρέπει να το κάνουν παραπάνω, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Μακάρι να γινόταν ένα τέτοιο δημόσιο κανάλι με 24ωρο live ενημερωτικές εκπομπές, αλλά και βήμα για τους πολίτες. Χλωμό το κόβω αν επανέλθουν σε κανονική λειτουργία ή ακόμα και αν γίνει η ΝΕΡΙΤ, αλλά η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία.

----------


## Νικαετός

Το μισθολόγιο είναι του 2007-2009 (επί Κωστάκη - ΝΔ και πάλι) και αφορά στους επί συμβάσει δημοσιογράφους. (Τους κολλητούς δηλαδή). Και κάτι που ξέχασα. Για να δείτε πώς δουλεύει η διορισμένη διοίκηση του Αντωνάκη. Όταν ανέλαβε ο Αιμίλιος (κατ΄ευθείαν από τα ρεπορτάζ "παραλίας" και τα ¨χειροφιλήματα γονατιστός στην Άννα Βίσσυ θυμίζω στα βραβεία (παπ) ΑΡΙΩΝ) ηεκπομπή πρωινή ενημέρωση με τους Κώστα Αρβανίτη - Μαριλένα Κατσίμη ήταν ΠΡΩΤΗ σε τηλεθέαση (μεταδιδόταν 6-10 το πρωί) πρώτη κίνηση του Αιμίλιου (δώρο στους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς) το κόψιμο της διάρκειας της εκπομπής (6 - 8 το πρωί) πάντα πρώτη σε τηλεθέαση και στη συνέχεια με ασήμαντη αφορμή το κόψιμο της εκπομπής. Μετά έρχονται τα διάφορα παπαγαλάκια εδώ και μας λένε για την μικρή τηλεθέαση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Όταν όλες τις καλές εκπομπές τις μετατόπιζαν οι διοικήσεις ή τις μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες ή τις πρώτες πρωινές ταινίες αριστουργήματα του παγκόσμιου κινηματογράφου (1 - 3 τα ξημερώματα) κλπ κλπ. έρχονται μετά και μιλάνε για μικρή τηλεθέαση. 

Βέβαια όλοι τώρα κατάπιαν τη γλώσσα τους (ή οφείλουν να την καταπιούν) γιατί με κομμένη την ΕΡΤ η τηλεθέασή της έφτασε πάνω από 50%...(πονηρούλη πρωθυπουργέ γιαυτό το έκανες έ?) Το δε 68% αντιτίθεται στο κλείσιμο πραξικοπηματικού τύπου της ΕΡΤ, οπότε και επικοινωνιακά απέτυχε το πείραμα Σαμαρά...
Τι άλλο να πει κανείς...

----------


## psyxakias

Ειπώθηκε πριν απο λίγο ότι η Digea, που ο ρόλος της έχει φανεί αρκετά ύποπτος στο όλο θέμα (βλέπε κλείσιμο για ώρες του 902/Zoom επειδή μετέδιδαν "πειρατική" ΕΡΤ), ότι στα γραφεία της στο Μαρούσι έχει 2 διμοιρίες ΜΑΤ από κάτω να την φυλάνε. Ισχύει ή υπερβολή/μπαρούφα του δημοσιογράφου;  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

> Και το ακόμα πιο σουρεάλ είναι ότι τα λέει αυτά ενώ αποτελεί μέλος της παράταξης που έστειλε τα ΜΑΤ ένα βράδυ στους πομπούς για να κόψουν το σήμα. Και αν άκουσα καλά στη ΝΕΤ η προηγούμενη φορά που κόπηκε το σήμα ήταν όταν μπήκαν οι Γερμανοί...


Kαι τώρα ποιοί νομίζεις ότι μπήκαν; Απλά δεν ήρθαν οι ίδιοι οι γερμανοί. Εστειλαν τα εδώ τσιράκια τους...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ειπώθηκε πριν απο λίγο ότι η Digea, που ο ρόλος της έχει φανεί αρκετά ύποπτος στο όλο θέμα (βλέπε κλείσιμο για ώρες του 902/Zoom επειδή μετέδιδαν "πειρατική" ΕΡΤ), ότι στα γραφεία της στο Μαρούσι έχει 2 διμοιρίες ΜΑΤ από κάτω να την φυλάνε. Ισχύει ή υπερβολή/μπαρούφα του δημοσιογράφου;


Ισχύει...

----------


## 29gk

Σβιιιιιιινννν ........κανει η σφαλιαρα !!




> *Π. Στάινμπρουκ: Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ανησυχητικό μήνυμα για τη Δημοκρατία
> Δήλωση του υποψήφιου καγκελάριου των γερμανών Σοσιαλδημοκρατών στο «Βήμα»*
> 
> Ο υποψήφιος των γερμανών Σοσιαλδημοκρατών Πέερ Στάινμπρουκ τάσσεται απερίφραστα κατά του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Αυτό, δηλώνει στο «Βήμα»: «δεν συνάδει με το δικαίωμα της αμερόληπτης ενημέρωσης των πολιτών». Και προσθέτει: «Είναι ανησυχητικό μήνυμα για τη δημοκρατία. Η απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι προβληματική, επειδή οι μόνοι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί που λειτουργούν τώρα είναι ιδιωτικοί. Κι αυτό εύκολα θα μπορούσε να παρεξηγηθεί ως προσπάθεια επηρεασμού του δημόσιου τρόπου ενημέρωσης, μιας ανεξάρτητης δηλαδή πηγής πληροφοριών, η οποία τίθεται κυριολεκτικά εκτός λειτουργίας».
> 
> http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=518095

----------


## psyxakias

> Ισχύει...


Με ποια λογική; Θέλω και εγώ μια διμοιρία στη γειτονιά που έχουμε θέματα με κλοπές, που πρέπει να κάνω "αίτηση διμοιρίας"; Θα τους φτιάχνω και καφέδες κάθε πρωί, χωρίς πλάκα.

----------


## anon

Off Topic





> Ο κόσμος θέλει εξυγίανση γιατί πλανεύτηκε από τις νεοφιλελεύθερες δοξασίες του ΔΝΤ σύμφωνα με τις οποίες η ανάπτυξη θα έρθει μέσω διαρθρωτικών αλλαγών(!). Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές είναι αναγκαίες αλλά η ανάπτυξη θα έρθει μόνο αν πέσει μαζικά χρήμα στην αγορά (βλέπε Κέυνς). Προς το παρόν το ποσοστό ανεργίας αυξήθηκε ακόμα λίγο μετά την προσθήκη στην δεξαμενή των ανέργων 2500 ατόμων. Και δεν είμαι αριστερός. Η Ελλάδα βουλιάζει και θα συνεχίσει να βουλιάζει όσο εφαρμόζονται νεοφιλελεύθερες πολιτικές.


Να προσθέσω κάτι που θα σας ξεχρυσώσει το χάπι που τρώτε. Επενδύσεις. Επενδύσεις απο έξω... Νομίζετε ότι έτσι θα έρθει η ανάκαμψη;;;; Καλά είστε και πολύ πλανεμένοι, μην τίποτε πιο χοντρό.

Λοιπόν, έχουμε ήδη μετρημένους 1,5 εκ ανέργους και ο αριθμός δεν σταθεροποιείται αλλά αυξάνεται.
Ακόμα και εαν αύριο, όλη η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία της Γερμανίας έκανε μαζική μετεγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, απολύοντας κάθε Γερμανό ή για να το πω πιο ορθά, κάθε μη Ελληνα, πόσες θέσεις εργασίας λέτε να καλυπταμε;;;; Στην Γερμανία όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι στην αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία, απο εργάτες μέχρι μηχανικούς, σχεδιαστές και διευθυντές είναι περίπου 800.000 με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των εργαζομένων φυσικά στα εργοστάσια. Δηλαδή θα καλύπταμε περίπου το μισό... Αλλά καθήστε. Στην Γερμανία ο περισσότερος κόσμος στις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες δεν είναι απαραίτητος, μπορεί κάλλιστα να αντικατασταθεί με ρομποτ (στα περισσότερα σημεία έχει γίνει ήδη), το οποίο σημαίνει μείωση του απαιτούμενου ανθρώπινου δυναμικού στα εργοστάσια έως και το 1/10 του σημερινού ή και περισσότερο. Δηλαδή σαν να λέμε, για να έχει και νόημα, εαν ερχόντουσαν όλες οι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες της Γερμανίας, που παράγουν 6 περίπου εκ αυτοκίνητα τον χρόνο, θα καλύπταμε κάπου 300.000 θέσεις εργασίας, το 1/5 των ανέργων...

Καταλαβαίνετε πόσο ουτοπικό είναι να περιμένετε ότι οι ξένες επενδύσεις θα φέρουν θέσεις εργασίας;
	


- - - Updated - - -




> * Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές είναι αναγκαίες αλλά η ανάπτυξη θα έρθει μόνο αν πέσει μαζικά χρήμα στην αγορά (βλέπε Κέυνς).*


Mα εφαρμόζονται Κενσιανές πολιτικές!!!!! Προς τις τράπεζες... Και όχι με τύπωμα χρήματος (τις περισσότερες φορές). Αλλά με τα λεφτά που υπάρχουν (στις τσέπες των πολιτών).

- - - Updated - - -




> για τρολια και μόνο θα γουστάρω να της τραβήξουν ένα διασυρμό που να μην ξέρει από που της ήρθε


Ναι, ναι, γουστάρω, γιατί κάποιοι λένε ότι τους κατέβει. Εαν δεν έχουν μυαλό, να μην είναι στην θέση εκείνη, εαν έχουν, να το βάζουν να δουλέψει και να μην λένε λακακίες...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδιά άσχετο οι Χρυσαυγίτες για την όλη κατάσταση δεν έχουν πει τίποτα; Μουγκα; Μετά γιατί τσινάνε όταν τους λένε φασίστες;


Κοκομπλόκο! Brain deadlock... Τι να πούν; Να πούν αντίθετα με το Σαμαρα και να υπερασπιστούν την ΕΡΤ; Να συμπραχθούν με τον Σαμαρά (και μαζί και με τα αφεντικά του, και τους);;;; Και να φανεί ότι είναι μια απο τα ίδια με την ΝΔ;;;;!!!!!  Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα....

- - - Updated - - -




> καλημερα..δεν εκατσα να διαβασω ολα αυτα τα σχολια..αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση..
> τοσα χρονια ολοι λεγανε να κλεισει η ερτ ή να μη πληρωνουμε αυτα τα εξτρα που εχουν οι λογαριασμοι στη δεη ή τουλαχιστον ειχαμε διαβασει για σπαταλη χρηματων,αδιαφανεια κλπ με κατι μισθους των 30 και 50 χιλιαδων για μια εκπομπη ή για μηνιαιους μισθους..
> τωρα που υποτιθεται παει να φτιαχτει γιατι φωναζουν ολοι και πανω απο 60% δε θελει να κλεισει?(εχουν σταματησει οι μισθοι των >3 χιλιαδων?)
> ουτε νδ ειμαι ουτε ασχολουμαι γενικα με τα χαλια τους, ουτε υποστηριζω πως θα το κανουν σωστα..


Ξαναδιάβασε λίγο απο την αρχή το νήμα, αν και είναι κουραστικό, ειδικά απο τα ποσταρίσματα των τρολς.
Περιληπτικά, δεν έχει να κάνει εαν θέλαμε να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ (εννοώ απο τον κοσμο). Εχει να κάνει με το ότι εαν κλείσει όπως έκλεισε, δικαιώνεται, γίνεται θεσμός, ότι η κυβέρνηση, χωρίς να ρωτήσει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, ούτε την βουλή, με δυο υπογραφές, κάνει ότι θέλει. Οπως επίσης επιβάλει λογοκρισία στα ερτζιανά αλλά και στο ιντερνετ, με το κλείσιμο των συχνοτήτων, με την εντολή μπλοκάρισμα της αναμετάδοσης της ΕΡΤ μέσω άλλων σταθμών και τους έκοβε η Digea, με το κλείσιμο των domains αυτοστιγμή, με το μπλοκάρισμα της διαδικτυακής κίνησης σε επίπεδο provider κλπ κλπ κλπ... Εμείς έχουμε ξεπεράσει και την Β.Κορέα σε έλλειμα δημοκρατίας, και εαν αυτό δεν σε ενοχλεί, τότε το τι μας περιμένει ένας Θεός το ξέρει. Γιατί εαν το δεχτούμε αυτό (βασικά ήδη δεχτήκαμε πολλά), σίγουρα θα έρθουν και άλλα, χειρότερα... Ακόμα μένεις στο ότι έπρεπε να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ;

ΥΓ. Οι μεγαλοστελεχάρες που έπαιρναν τις παχυλότατες αμοιβές, διορίζονται απο την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Αφού οι ίδιοι τοποθετούν τους δικούς τους με 50Κ,100Κ ευρώ και περισσότερα τον χρόνο, ποιός σου διασφαλίζει ότι στην νέα ΕΡΤ, που θα είναι και παλι ελεγχόμενη σαν δημόσια τηλεόραση απο την κυβέρνηση, ότι θα αλλάξει αυτό; Δεν θα έχουμε και πάλι στελεχάρες και συμβούλους με παχυλότατες αμοιβες; Εαν νομίζεις ότι όχι, τότε σόρρυ, με μυαλά με τσιμενταρισμένες απόψεις δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση.

----------


## psyxakias

Μιλάει τώρα στο μεταξύ ο Σαμαράς σε κάποιο (προ)συνέδριο, και τον αναμεταδίδει η ΕΡΤ εξ'αρχής χωρίς σχόλια ή κάτι άλλο. Πως αφήνουν να μπαίνουν στους χώρους του συνεδρίου και να τους καλύπτει ένα δίκτυο σταθμών που δεν υπάρχει πλέον;  :Laughing: 

Στο μεταξύ λέει ότι είναι κατά των απολύσεων στο δημόσιο διότι δεν θα προσφέρουν τίποτα, παρά μόνο να επιβαρύνουν κι άλλο τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αλλά οι απολύσεις στην ΕΡΤ είχαν συμβολικό σκοπό. Μάλιστα...

----------


## PopManiac

> Μιλάει τώρα στο μεταξύ ο Σαμαράς σε κάποιο (προ)συνέδριο, και τον αναμεταδίδει η ΕΡΤ εξ'αρχής χωρίς σχόλια ή κάτι άλλο. Πως αφήνουν να μπαίνουν στους χώρους του συνεδρίου και να τους καλύπτει ένα δίκτυο σταθμών που δεν υπάρχει πλέον; 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ λέει ότι είναι κατά των απολύσεων στο δημόσιο διότι δεν θα προσφέρουν τίποτα, παρά μόνο να επιβαρύνουν κι άλλο τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αλλά οι απολύσεις στην ΕΡΤ είχαν συμβολικό σκοπό. Μάλιστα...


Ή το ότι έχει επιληφθεί εισαγγελέας και θα βγούνε όλα στο φως...

Ωχ, εγώ που διόρισα όλους αυτούς και έβαλα όλους τους κομματικούς και κρατικοδίαιτους (επειδή, σας το αποκαλύπτω: ΕΓΩ ήμουν αυτός που διόριζα και έστησα τα κυκλώματα, οι Πασοκονουδίτες δεν είχαν καμία σχέση, ΕΓΩ ήμουν ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ που έβαζα διευθυντές), την κάνω απόψε για Βέλγιο να μην με βάλουν φυλακή  :Crazy:

----------


## kkgas

τραβαει το σχοινι ο Σαμαρας.....

----------


## psyxakias

"Τον βλέπουν όλοι (γκουχ γκουχ οχι το 68%) ότι δε γίνεται να γυρίσουμε πίσω, κοιτάμε μπροστά."

----------


## vgiozo

> Μάλλον άλλος έχει επιλεκτική μνήμη.... Και όχι τα τούρκικα δεν είναι κλάσεις ανώτερα, είναι κλάσεις μάπα. Γιαυτό άλλωστε και τα παρακολουθούν οι νεοέλληνες. Και φυσικά οι δέκα μικροί Μήτσοι (που ήταν στο Μέγκα και όχι στην ΕΡΤ) ήταν ελληνική παραγωγή. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Ναι η ΕΡΤ έβαλε μεταγλωτισμένες σαπουνόπερες αλλά έβαλε και τον "Πύργο του Ντάουντον", έβαλε μεξικάνικα αλλά έβαλε και δανέζικες μίνι σειρές. Ναι έβαλε μαλακίες, αλλά έβαλε και Μπέργκμαν, Αν εξαιρέσεις το νησί, δεν υπάρχει ελληνική σειρά άξια λόγου στην ελληνική τηλεόραση αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία σύγκριση επαναλαμβάνω ανάμεσα σε δημόσια και ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Μα σε όλα όμως. Σήμερα έγινε σεισμός και μάλιστα ισχυρός στην Κρήτη... ποιος και πότε ενημέρωσε? Ποιος είχε σύνδεση με την Κρήτη? Κανείς. Σκέψου να γίνει οτιδήποτε (να χτυπήσω ξύλο) σε κάποιο νησί μας και να περιμένουμε ενημέρωση από τον ΣΚΑΙ... το γέλιο της αρκούδας. Ο ΣΚΑΙ ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για το τι συμβαίνει στις ΗΠΑ. Αν κάποιος ψυχασθενής πάρει περίστροφο και βγει σε καμιά πλατεία στη Κάτω Ραχούλα των ΗΠΑ, αμέσως έκτακτο δελτίο ειδήσεων ο ΣΚΑΙ. Για τον σεισμό στην Κρήτη το μάθαμε από την (κλειστή) ΕΡΤ. Αλλά ξέχασα...τον έχουν φιμώσει τον ΣΚΑΙ οι δημοσιογράφοι... 
> 
> Και ναι, θα πληρώνουμε τα 4 ευρώ τον μήνα γιατί έτσι γίνεται σε όλο τον κόσμο όπου υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση. Και όπου δεν υπάρχει και υπάρχει ιδιωτική, η ιδιιωτική πληρώνει και για την άδεια και φόρους και αγγελιόσημα και όχι όπως στην ελλάδα που όχι μόνο δεν πληρώνει τίποτα και παίρνει και δάνεια εν μέσω κρίσης τη στιγμή που το δημόσιο έχει κάνει στάση πληρωμών σε όλα τα άλλα, αλλά τους κάνουμε και "δωράκι" αγορασμένα προϊόντα από την ΕΡΤ. Κατάλαβες vgiozo?


Λάθος πόρτα χτυπάς...
...εκτός κι αν έχεις το σενάριο έτοιμο, σε μια αντιπαράθεση "υπερ VS κατά ΕΡΤ" (ή υπέρ VS κατά κλεισίματος), όπου ό,τι κι αν λέει κανείς φιλτράρεται μέσω αυτής της οπτικής με στερεοτυπικές απαντήσεις.

Γιατί βλέπω όλοι αυτοι΄οι ξύπνιοι που καθένας τους έχει πάρει 3 πτυχία στη σημειολογία και τα μέσα ενημέρωσης, παγιδεύονται τόσο πολύ στο κάθε φορά ρητορικό δίπολο; Έτσι λαμβάνονται οι λάθος αποφάσεις και συγκροτουνται τα διλήμματα που χειραγωγουν την αντίληψη
Αν πάμε να υπεραστιστουμε τη δημόσια τηλεόραση και το κάνουμε με τρόπο που τη παρουσιάζει ως το φως στο τούνελ, τότε θα έχουμε παρακάμψει όλα αυτά που αποτελούσαν το σκουλήκι που την έτρωγε από μέσα και θα συμβάλλουμε στο να μείνουν ίδια κι απαράλλαχτα. Είτε αυτά αφορούν το πρόγραμμά της είτε τους παρουσιαστές της είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο...

Πόσο περισσότερη αναγούλα να νιώσω βλέποντας τη "Μάριον" να μιλάει για τα στραβά της ΕΡΤ όταν πριν λίγο καιρό έγλειφε από πάνω έως κάτω τον υπουργό Ανάπτυξης; Τέτοιο γλείψιμο που με έπιασε σιχαμάρα και την έκλεισα...ή τον άλλο που "σέρβιρε" ερωτήσεις στους εταίρους με τρόπο που να προωθούν την ατζέντα τους ή την άλλη που σκιζεται τώρα για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, αλλά δυο μέρες πριν το κλείσιμο πούλαγε το "success story" της κυβέρνησης (δεν θυμάμαι τα ονόματά τους να τα παραθέσω)
Θα υπερασπιστω τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να το κάνω χωρίς τη Μάριον και χωρίς τη κάθε Μάριον

Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι σε μια σχέση εξουσίας υπάρχει αν όχι πάντα, τις περισσότερες φορές ένας βαθμός συνενοχής...δεν πρόκειται για την αντίστιξη "Αφέντη - Δούλου", αλλά μάλλον "Αφέντη - Επιστάτη - Δούλου" με πολλούς από αυτούς που τώρα να ευαγγελίζονται την ανεξάρτητη δημοσιογραφία και την ελευθερία του λόγου, πριν να συνεργάζονταν ενεργά για τη προώθηση της πολιτικής της κυβέρνησης συμβάλλοντας στην περιθωριοποίηση συναδέλφων τους και την δική μας αποβλάκωση...
...όσοι δεν το έκαναν πήραν πόδι αργά ή γρήγορα ή υποβαθμίστηκαν...πώς γίνεται στη χειρότερη περίοδο για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση κάποιοι να αναδεικνύονται και μετά ψάχνουν να βρουν αν είναι στραβός ο γιαλός;
"ξύπνησαν" απότομα ή διαπραγματεύονται με το πρώην και το μελλοντικό αφεντικό τους; 

Δεν προτίθεμαι να τους ξεπλύνω με τα λόγια της αρετής για να υπερασπιστώ τη δημόσια τηλεόραση...δεν μου χρειάζεται και δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει κι όλας.
Τη δημόσια τηλεόραση μπορώ να την υπερασπιστώ χωρίς να παρέχω συγχωροχάρτι ή κάλυψη σε κανένα...
Κι όποιος δεν μπορεί να θέσει διαχωριστικές γραμμές και να κάνει τις απαραίτητες διακρίσεις στο τέλος θα βγει ζημιωμένος...εκτός κι αν πάει κερδοσκοπικά να κερδίσει στήριξη ποντάροντας τις μάρκες του στο "μαύρο" (στις πουτάνες της δημοσιογραφίας δλδ...δεν αναφέρομαι εδώ σε πρόσωπο αλλά σε συμπεριφορά)

Παρακολουθούσες δελτίο ΝΕΤ τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια; Τί τρικυμία εν κρανίω ήταν αυτή;
Παλιότερα είχε ένα ειδικό κομμάτι του δελτίου (κανά εικοσάλεπτο στο μεγάλο δελτίο αν θυμάμαι καλά) για τις ειδήσεις του εξωτερικού...τώρα (πριν το κόψιμο δλδ) ξεκινούσαν οι ειδήσεις με μια σύνοψη, έπειτα έκανε η δημοσιογράφος μια δεύτερη σύνοψη, έπειτα γινόταν σύνδεση με τον ανταποκριτή που έκανε τη τρίτη σύνοψη κι έπειτα προβαλλόταν το βίντεο με τις δηλώσεις...και τα εξωτερικά νέα ή άλλες πληροφορίες διασκορπισμένα στην αρχή, στη μέση, στο τέλος...ό,τι νά'ναι
...κάψιμο εγκεφάλου λέμε, παπαγαλία, επιφανειακή ανάλυση και επανάληψη μέχρι να σφηνωθεί η ιδέα στο μυαλό...κατα τ' άλλα τα μικροκουτσομπολιά της πολιτικής
Θα ήταν αδύνατο να καταλάβει κανείς τί έγινε αυτά τα μνημονιακά χρόνια παρακολουθώντας ελληνική τηλεόραση, δημόσια ή ιδιωτική...

Έχω απογοητευτεί που βλέπω μέλη της αντιπολίτευσης κι άλλους αναλυτές να μιλούν γενικά για τη διαφθορά των διοικητικών ή την ανάγκη μιας εξυγίανσης, έτσι αόριστα, αλλά κανείς δεν έπιασε από τα μούτρα κανέναν να του πεί "για έλα εδώ εσύ μωρή/έ που στη τάδε εκπομπή σου έλεγες τό και τό" "είχες καλεσμένους συνέχεια εκείνους κι εκείνους" κοκ, τόσο σε προσωπικό όσο και ευρύτερο επίπεδο.

Δεν θέλω να με/μας χρησιμοποιούν για τους δικούς τους λόγους...αυτός είναι κακώς εννοούμενος συνδικαλισμός κι αυτός υπάρχει, δεν είναι επινόηση μόνο της μηδενιστικής δεξιάς.

Εγώ έχω μειώσει στο ελάχιστο την παρακολούθηση τηλεόρασης, γιατί δεν αντέχεται πλέον, αλλά όταν παρακολουθούσα το μόνο που μπορούσα να παρακολουθήσω ήταν δημόσια τηλεόραση, κυρίως ΕΡΤ3.
Οι αγαπημένες εποχές της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης ήταν όταν η ΕΡΤ έπαιζε Καραγκιόζη τα Σαββατοκύριακα παλιά, όταν πρωτοβγήκε το Cine+ και πρόβαλλε εξαιρετικές ταινίες και ντοκυμαντέρ που βλέπει κάποιος τώρα στη Nova, η ΕΡΤ3 της περιόδου 2006-7 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) με σπάνια πολιτιστικά ντοκυμαντερ...και τώρα ακόμη την ΕΡΤ προτιμούσα, επειδή είχε δύο καλές εκπομπές κριτικής ανάλυσης της επικαιρότητας και μερικούς συμπαθέστατους παρουσιαστές στα δελτία.

Υπάρχει ο μηδενισμός να καίγονται τα χλωρά μαζί με τα ξερά κι ο αντίστροφος καιροσκοπισμός να αφήνονται τα ξερά άκαυτα μαζί με τα χλωρά...δεν θέλω ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο...
Κατάλαβες Νικαετέ;

----------


## kkgas

τραβαει το σχοινι ο Σαμαρας.....


δεν κανω πισω λεει

----------


## gkamared

Έμενα η συγκέντρωση στην ομιλία του κόμματος μου φάνηκε προεκλογική έχουν πολλά να κερδίσουν, αν πάνε σε πρόωρες εκλογές. 
1.Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κερδίσουν το κουκούλωμα όλων τον σκάνδαλον
2.Το δεύτερο την πραγματική  δυναμοσειρές της Νεΐ δημοκρατίας. που με την ενώσει του ΠΑΣΟΚ σε ένα κομματικό φορέα θα πάρει 34% όλοι ακούμε για δημιουργία νέου δεξιού κόμματος, τώρα τελευταία άλλωστε δεν διαφέρουν σε πολλά αυτά τα 2 κόμματα
3.Τρίτο η αποδυνάμωσης της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς θα αποδυνάμωση την Αριστερά και τον Συνασπισμό Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς και δεν θα προκύψει νέα κυβερνήσει Συνεργασίας.
Άρα ΠΑΣΟΚ και Νέα Δημοκρατία θα ήθελαν της πρόωρες εκλογές πάρα πολύ.

----------


## patch

την πέφτει ξεκάθαρα σε χρυσαυγίτες η μου φαίνεται  :Crazy: 
χέρι χέρι με τον φυρερ ;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Μια που μου το θύμισε ο Νικαετός ας δούμε/θυμηθούμε το επίπεδο του γενικού διευθυντή τηλεόρασης που διόρισε η τελευταία κυβέρνηση στην ΕΡΤ.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι βλέπετε ότι είναι αντίστοιχου επιπέδου (αλλά ίσως και παραπάνω - για να την πάει ακόμα πιο ψιλά - ) του προγράμματος και του πολιτισμού που βγάζει τις τελευταίες μέρες η κλειστή ΕΡΤ!

----------


## maik

> Μιλάει τώρα στο μεταξύ ο Σαμαράς σε κάποιο (προ)συνέδριο, και τον αναμεταδίδει η ΕΡΤ εξ'αρχής χωρίς σχόλια ή κάτι άλλο. Πως αφήνουν να μπαίνουν στους χώρους του συνεδρίου και να τους καλύπτει ένα δίκτυο σταθμών που δεν υπάρχει πλέον; 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ λέει ότι είναι κατά των απολύσεων στο δημόσιο διότι δεν θα προσφέρουν τίποτα, παρά μόνο να επιβαρύνουν κι άλλο τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αλλά οι απολύσεις στην ΕΡΤ είχαν συμβολικό σκοπό. Μάλιστα...


Ο ανθρωπος ειναι για γελια. Τωρα φοβεριζει τα δεκανικια του, οτι αν παμε σε εκλογες θα χρεωθουν αυτοι το σταματημα των μεταρυθμισεων.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ε οκ,αν  ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ μετά από αυτα που είπε τώρα ο Σαμαράς το παίξουν κινέζοι άντε γειά.

Βλέπω εγκλωβισμό Σαμαρά.Τι να πω.Τώρα πιο πιθανές φαίνονται οι εκλογές.Για να δούμε.

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτό που άκουγα που λέγανε το απόγευμα στην ΕΡΑ (μιλάμε για πειρατο-εθισμό*: σπίτι ΕΡΤ από το ιντερνετ, στο δρόμο ΕΡΑ από το κινητό) είναι ότι αν το ΣτΕ αποφανθεί ότι έστω και προσωρινά πρέπει να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, ώσπου να συζητηθεί το Σεπτέμβρη, τότε δίνει ένα ωραίο πάτημα στον Σαμαρά να κάνει πίσω με τη λογική: "δεν συμφωνώ, αυτό που έκανα ήταν το σωστό αλλά σέβομαι τη δικαιοσύνη και το παγώνω προσωρινά".

πειρατο-εθισμό*: Θέλω μπλουζάκι "Δε κατεβάζω πειρατικά, βλέπω όμως ΕΡΤ!"

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως ούτε στα πιο sci-fi ονειρά μου δε περίμενα την ΕΡΤ αντικαθεστωτική και πειρατική, που θα πασχίζαμε να δούμε/ακούσουμε... ζούμε μεγάλες στιγμές. Πριν μια βδομάδα να το έλεγε κάποιος θα έπεφτα κάτω από τα γέλια ότι είναι ανόητος και εκτός πραγματικότητας. Και φυσικά πολύ δυσοίωνη αυτή η εξέλιξη για το προσεχές μέλλον...

----------


## patch

θέλει πολύ δουλειά ακόμη η ερτ
έχει πολλούς γλυφτες ακόμα μέσα
τελικά ακόμα και σε τούτη την ώρα τρέμουν τα πόδια τους η ετοιμάζονται για την επόμενη μέρα/θεσούλα 
είναι λίγοι αλλά πολύ λίγοι τελικά  :Thumb down:

----------


## no_logo

Το ΣτΕ είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο να βγάλει απόφαση για ΠΝΠ, Αυτές οι πράξεις υπερβαίνουν την δικαιοδοσία του

----------


## aroutis

> καλημερα..δεν εκατσα να διαβασω ολα αυτα τα σχολια..αλλα εχω μια ερωτηση..
> τοσα χρονια ολοι λεγανε να κλεισει η ερτ ή να μη πληρωνουμε αυτα τα εξτρα που εχουν οι λογαριασμοι στη δεη ή τουλαχιστον ειχαμε διαβασει για σπαταλη χρηματων,αδιαφανεια κλπ με κατι μισθους των 30 και 50 χιλιαδων για μια εκπομπη ή για μηνιαιους μισθους..
> τωρα που υποτιθεται παει να φτιαχτει γιατι φωναζουν ολοι και πανω απο 60% δε θελει να κλεισει?(εχουν σταματησει οι μισθοι των >3 χιλιαδων?)
> ουτε νδ ειμαι ουτε ασχολουμαι γενικα με τα χαλια τους, ουτε υποστηριζω πως θα το κανουν σωστα..


Ειναι άλλο πράγμα το να εξυγειάνεις μια επιχείρηση και άλλο να μπουκάρεις φασιστικά και να τη βάλεις στο γύψο. 

Ακόμα δε χειρότερο ειναι, στο όνομα της "εξυγείανσης" να πιάσεις τη "σκούπα" της χούντας ξεκινώντας από την ΕΡΤ όπως έκανε ο Σαμαρας και ενας Θεος ξέρει που θα σταματήσει. 

Ελπίζω να σου απάντησα.

----------


## konig

> Ε οκ,αν  ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ μετά από αυτα που είπε τώρα ο Σαμαράς το παίξουν κινέζοι άντε γειά.
> 
> Βλέπω εγκλωβισμό Σαμαρά.Τι να πω.Τώρα πιο πιθανές φαίνονται οι εκλογές.Για να δούμε.


μα ο τυπος εκανε ανοιγμα προς την χ.α ξεκαθαρα τι περιμενεις μετα απο αυτο?
ΟΛΟΙ τον βριζουν μεσα και εξω απο την ελλαδα αλλα αυτος την εχει δει βασιλιας

----------


## vgiozo

Η προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ ήταν για τη ΠΝΠ (ΔΕΚΟ κλπ) ή την ειδική εφαρμοστική απόφαση για την ΕΡΤ ;

----------


## no_logo

> Ε οκ,αν  ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ μετά από αυτα που είπε τώρα ο Σαμαράς το παίξουν κινέζοι άντε γειά.
> 
> Βλέπω εγκλωβισμό Σαμαρά.Τι να πω.Τώρα πιο πιθανές φαίνονται οι εκλογές.Για να δούμε.


πόσες φορές έχουν καταπατήσει τις κόκκινες γραμμές τους οι συνεταίροι; 
Δεκάδες φορές, σε σημείο να είναι καταγέλαστοι πλέον 

Το πιθανότερο είναι να κωλοτουμπιάσουν ή να κάνουν τρίπλα και να βγάλουν τον Σαμαρά από πρωθυπουργό και να βάλουν άλλο πρόσωπο που θα συνεχίσει την ίδια πολιτική προφανώς

----------


## patch

το ΣτΕ αν κατάλαβα καλά αύριο αποφασίζει εάν είναι στην δικαιοδοσία της η όχι το ΝΠΝ
εάν ναι πάει από σεπτέμβρη

----------


## no_logo

> το ΣτΕ αν κατάλαβα καλά αύριο αποφασίζει εάν είναι στην δικαιοδοσία της η όχι το ΝΠΝ
> εάν ναι πάει από σεπτέμβρη


αύριο είναι κάτι σαν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα η απόφαση επί του ΠΝΠ πάει για Σεπτέμβρη

----------


## vgiozo

οι εταίροι είναι προφανές πού το πάνε το παιχνίδι...να γίνει κάτι ελάχιστο να φύγει το "μαύρο" (παρατηρήσατε πώς ακόμη και οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ εστιάζουν πλέον στο "μαύρο" κι όχι στα εργασιακά δικαιώματα, την ελευθερία έκφρασης κοκ) και να συνεχίσουν να κρέμονται σαν μαριονέτες από τα χέρια του Σαμαρά...

Όταν οι μαριονέτες δεν έχουν να σου προσφέρουν πλέον κάτι, έχοντας ταυτιστεί με τις δικές σου απόψεις, όταν "αποβάλλοντας" τον ένα εξ αυτούς βοηθάει στην επιχειρηματολογία (ΠΑΣΟΚ) και στη συσπείρωση της δεξιάς κι όταν ο άλλος έχει καταστεί μηδενικό μέγεθος (αφενός για την αριστερά με τη στήριξη των μνημονίων, αφετέρου για τη δεξιά με τις θέσεις περί "συνωστισμού" που έχουν εκφραστεί) τί να τους κάνει;
Έχουν εξαντλήσει τη χρησιμότητά τους...

----------


## patch

και πως θα λειτουργεί μια εταιρία με 2500 υπαλλήλους χωρίς αφμ ;

----------


## vgiozo

> αύριο είναι κάτι σαν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα η απόφαση επί του ΠΝΠ πάει για Σεπτέμβρη


Αίτηση ακύρωσης και αναστολής της απόφασης για την ΕΡΤ θαρρώ θα κριθεί από το ΣτΕ

Κι αυτό είναι το ζήτημα...με τη ΠΝΠ που αφορά το δημόσιο - που είναι το δάσος- τί γίνεται;

Ο Σαμαράς πήγε να περάσει το ΠΝΠ ξεκινώντας από την ΕΡΤ, θεωρώντας ότι θα περάσει πιο εύκολα...σίγουρα έκανε λάθος, αλλά η ΠΝΠ πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί ειναι το καίριο ζήτημα, κακώς το εστιάζουμε τόσο στην ΕΡΤ νομίζω

----------


## ubuntubu

Ο Γιώργος Βλάχος έτσι όπως δεν μίλησε ποτέ αυτή την ώρα στην ΕΡΤ

----------


## psyxakias

> και πως θα λειτουργεί μια εταιρία με 2500 υπαλλήλους χωρίς αφμ ;


090165560  :Razz:  (του υπ. οικ, αν και θυμίζει τσοντοτηλέφωνο)

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> πόσες φορές έχουν καταπατήσει τις κόκκινες γραμμές τους οι συνεταίροι; 
> 
> 
> Το πιθανότερο είναι να κωλοτουμπιάσουν


E μετά πάει εντελώς ξεφτίλα ρε σεις.Τι κεντρο-αριστερά και αριστερά μου κοτσάρουν.Μουφοαριστερά κάργα φάση.

Τεσπά πολώνει ο πιτσαμπόι κάργα.

----------


## patch

> 090165560  (του υπ. οικ, αν και θυμίζει τσοντοτηλέφωνο)


άρα κάνει προσλήψεις χωρίς ασεπ  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο Γιώργος Βλάχος έτσι όπως δεν μίλησε ποτέ αυτή την ώρα στην ΕΡΤ


του ήρθε η μιλιά του βλάχου  :ROFL:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πωπω ο Βλάχος έχει φορτώσει τώρα

----------


## ubuntubu

> του ήρθε η μιλιά του βλάχου


Ήταν ο δημοσιογράφος συνώνυμο με το κόμμα της Ν.Δ.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Λέει για εμφύλιο χαχα.Τα χει πάρει

----------


## psyxakias

Σοκ και δέος, εγώ γιατί τον είχα για παπαγαλάκι τον Βλάχο;  :Thinking:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Σοκ και δέος, εγώ γιατί τον είχα για παπαγαλάκι τον Βλάχο;


Γιατί *ήταν*

----------


## psyxakias

> Γιατί *ήταν*


Και τώρα άλλαξε ή μας δουλεύει ψιλό; Παρατηρώ ότι τα χώνει ένας για τα ιδιωτικά, και ο Βλάχος δεν αντιδράει. Απαρνήθηκε ΝΔ και ιδιωτικά μαζί;  :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Μήπως δεν είναι ο Βλάχος και η ΕΡΤ τελικά είχε όντως επενδύσει σε νέες τεχνολογίες; (βλέπε live μοντάζ)

----------


## OnAl3rt

Νωρίς το πρωί ειπώθηκε το εξής!
Βγήκε χτες σε πώληση το domain name wwx.ert.gr.
Ένας υπάλληλος στην ΕΡΤ το πήρε χαμπάρι και το αγόρασε για 90€. 
Είπε ότι έχει απόδειξη αγοράς ή κάτι τέτοιο...
Μετά 6 ώρες των πήραν τηλ. και του ανακοίνωσαν ότι είναι άκυρη η πώληση...

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό... Εσείς που ξέρετε περισσότερα για δώστε τα φώτα σας.
Μοιάζει με το κλέψιμο του nerit.gr

----------


## ubuntubu

> Και τώρα άλλαξε ή μας δουλεύει ψιλό; Παρατηρώ ότι τα χώνει ένας για τα ιδιωτικά, και ο Βλάχος δεν αντιδράει. Απαρνήθηκε ΝΔ και ιδιωτικά μαζί;


Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου,εξάλλου υπάρχει στην ψυχολογία και η αφύπνιση συνειδήσεως.

----------


## patch

> Σοκ και δέος, εγώ γιατί τον είχα για παπαγαλάκι τον Βλάχο;


γιατί είναι !
αλλά συνειδητοποίησε ότι τώρα που δεν τους χρειάζεται τον πέταξαν στο δρόμο

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί *ήταν*


ειναι 

αλλα μπορούμε να του δώσουμε δεύτερη ευκαιρία αν και θα προτιμούσα νέους δημοσιογράφους

----------


## psyxakias

- Έχετε ευθύνη όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι που βλέπατε τόσα χρόνια... τα κομματόσκυλα.
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Δε παίζει, ή μοντάζ ή κλώνος είναι .-

----------


## gkamared

Χθες στο zoom το είπε για ποιο λόγω έκλεισε η ερτ ο Γεωργιάδης δεν έβγαιναν τα νούμερα στης απολύσεις καθώς δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι είναι οι επίορκοι δημόσιοι υπαλλήλου. Δεν ντρεπόσαστε λίγο λέω με δουλεύετε εδώ πέρα.

----------


## patch

> - Έχετε ευθύνη όλοι οι δημοσιογράφοι που βλέπατε τόσα χρόνια... τα κομματόσκυλα.
>       
> 
> Δε παίζει, ή μοντάζ ή κλώνος είναι .-


είναι η σχολή του συχωρεμένου κακαουνάκη

----------


## ubuntubu

Κρίμα ,πριν λίγο φιλοξενούσαν ψυχολόγους.

- - - Updated - - -

Για ποιό κανάλι μιλάει ;

----------


## konig

> Κρίμα ,πριν λίγο φιλοξενούσαν ψυχολόγους.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> *
> Για ποιό κανάλι μιλάει* ;


Μαλλον για το αλλο κυβερνητικο καναλι :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## ubuntubu

Αυτό που κάνει "Ιστορικά ντοκυμαντέρ";

----------


## patch

> ....
> Για ποιό κανάλι μιλάει ;


για του στουρνάρη μάλλον

----------


## ubuntubu

Δώσεεεεεε

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Είναι κλώνος, τελείωσε!

Έλιωσα με το σχόλιο για την Πάνια  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> για του στουρνάρη μάλλον


- Δε μεταδίδουμε ειδήσεις διότι δεν υπακούν πλέον οι δημοσιογράφοι στη γραμμή του καναλιού υπέρ της κυβέρνησης. Θα επανέλθουμε μόλις βρούμε τους κατάλληλους που δε θα φέρνουν αντίρρηση.

----------


## ubuntubu

Δεν είναι κλώνος !
Το ξεκαθάρισε :"αρνούμαι το μιμητισμό"

- - - Updated - - -

Πέρα απο την πλάκα λέει πολλές αλήθειες.

----------


## patch

> - Δε μεταδίδουμε ειδήσεις διότι δεν υπακούν πλέον οι δημοσιογράφοι στη γραμμή του καναλιού υπέρ της κυβέρνησης. Θα επανέλθουμε μόλις βρούμε τους κατάλληλους που δε θα φέρνουν αντίρρηση.


οι μισοί δεν είναι δημοσιογράφοι, είναι εκτός εσιεα, δεν θα είναι απεργοσπάστες  :Laughing:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ελα Βλάχο χώσε!χαχα.Ρεσιτάλ

----------


## patch

να βγάλουν τα μάτια τους μπας και ξεβρομίσουμε

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ηθελα να γραψω στο παρων θεμα καθως με εχετε καλυψει οι περισσοτεροι απο τους συνομιλητες

απλα θα ηθελα να αναφερω τα εξης

οταν μια εταιρεια πεφτει εξω σιγουρα δεν φταινε οι εργαζομενοι αλλα οι διοικηση

αν η εταιρεια ειναι δημοσια-κρατικη τοτε φταιει και ο πολιτικος προισταμενος (υπουργος-πρωθυπουργος)

παλι δεν φταινε οι εργαζομενοι

το αν καποιος εργαζομενος ειχε μισθο το μηνα 1000+ καποιος ειχε δωσει εγκριση αυτος ειναι που πρεπει να δωσει εξηγησεις για τον υψηλο μισθο του εργαζομενου.

ειμαι κατα των απολυσεων (να χανουν την δουλεια τους εργαζομενοι που δουλευαν τοσα χρονια σε μια εταιρεια) καθως ολοι/ες που εχουμε περασει ειτε απο το δημοσιο ειτε απο τον ιδιωτικο τομεα ξερουμε πως ειναι να χανεις την δουλεια σου και να εισαι ανεργος και πισω να εχεις οικογενεια (γυναικα-παιδια) και υποχρεωσεις να τρεχουν και κακα τα ψεμματα ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα τωρα αν εισαι ενας ανεργος ανω των 30+ οση αποζημειωση και να παρεις ειναι δυσκολο να επιβιωσεις καθως εχεις χρονο μεχρι να βγεις στην συνταξη , η αποζημειωση θα τελειωσει καποια στιγμη και αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα.

το ζητημα της απολυσης το γνωριζω εκ του προσωπικου καθως και στον ιδιωτικο τομεα που υπηρξα εργαζομενος ημουν απο αυτους που δηλωσε η "νεα διοικηση" που ανελαβε την εκκαθαριση/εξυγιανση του ομιλου επιχειρησεων που εργαζομουν προγραμμα εθελουσιας εξοδου και μας εβαλε στην λιστα χωρις να μας ρωτησει φυσικα (βεβαια τοτε ημουν μικροτερος ηλικιακα) ετσι καταφερα να επιβιωσω

το γνωρισα επισης και στον δημοσιο τομεα που εργαζομουν ως συμβασιουχος (αοριστου χρονου) εκει με πειραξε περισσοτερο η απολυση καθως ηρθε με μηνυμα ηλεκτρονικου ταχυδρομειου που μας ανακοινωνε το κλεισιμο της επιχειρησης και την πωληση της και φυσικα οτι μας απολυουν χωρις αποζημειωση.

ειναι δυσκολο να μενεις ανεργος ανω των 30+

ποτε δεν εχω ευχηθει να χασει καποιος ανθρωπος την δουλεια του καθως ξερω πως ειναι

οπως και δεν μου αρεσουν αυτοι που λενε "καλα να παθουν οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ" που χανουν την δουλεια τους αφου μπηκαν με κομματικα κριτηρια οχι αξιοκρατικα η οτι ειναι "δικα τους παιδια"

ειναι πολυ ασχημο να παρακαλας να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα η να καει το σπιτι του γειτονα

γιατι δεν ξερεις οτι μετα θα ψοφησει και δικη σου κατσικα η θα καει και το δικο σου σπιτι

αυτο ισχυει και στην περιπτωση εδω γιατι να σου αρεσει που καποιος χανει την δουλεια του και δεν ξερεις αν την επομενη μερα δεν θα εισαι εσυ αυτος που θα την χασει.

μην ξεχναμε επισης οτι στο ζητημα των απολυσεων το μεγαλυτερο πληγμα το εχει δεχτει ο ιδιωτικος τομεας ο οποιος επισης εχει δεχτει και μειωσεις μισθων - εργασιακων δικαιωματων καθως εκει οι υπαλληλοι δεν εχουν την πολυτελεια του δημοσιου που μεσω των "συνδικαλιστων" μπορουν να προστατευτουν

στον ιδιωτικο τομεα η αποδεχεσαι αυτα που λεει ο εργοδοτης η υποβαλλεις την παραιτηση σου (καθως οι περισσοτεροι δεν απολυουν για να γλυτωνουν τις αποζημειωσεις) αλλα σου σπανε τα νευρα.

----------


## hemlock

> στον ιδιωτικο τομεα η αποδεχεσαι αυτα που λεει ο εργοδοτης η υποβαλλεις την παραιτηση σου (καθως οι περισσοτεροι δεν απολυουν για να γλυτωνουν τις αποζημειωσεις) αλλα σου σπανε τα νευρα.


Πόσο αστείος είσαι...Όταν "καιγόσουν" για τις απεργίες του Μετρό ,άλλα έγραφες...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πόσο αστείος είσαι...Όταν "καιγόσουν" για τις απεργίες του Μετρό ,άλλα έγραφες...


δεν ξερω αν ειμαι αστειος η οχι (αυτο το κρινουν αυτοι που με ξερουν) 

ουτε θα μπω στην διαδικασια να σου απαντησω με το ιδιο υφος που αξιζει η απαντηση σου καθως σεβομαι τον χωρο που με φιλοξενει

το αν καιγομουν για τις απεργιες του ΜΕΤΡΟ θα μου επιτρεψεις να το γνωριζω εκ του προσωπικου καθως δεν εχω δικο μου αυτοκινητο / μηχανη  , ουτε μου περισσευουν για να τα δωσω σε ταξι αρα εξαρταμαι απο τα Μεσα Μαζικης Μεταφορας για την οποια μετακινηση μου αν εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα το να κανουν απεργια τα ΜΜΜ δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει για ολους/ες το ιδιο.

επισης αλλο θεμα η ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ και αλλο θεμα η ΑΠΟΛΥΣΗ το αν ειμαι εναντια σε μια ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ δεν σημαινει οτι συμφωνω με την ΑΠΟΛΥΣΗ των εργαζομενων οπως και δεν συμφωνω στην λυση της ΕΠΙΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗΣ που για μενα παραβιαζει το συνταγμα , την δημοκρατια και τους νομους.

το γεγονος οτι ειμαι ΑΝΕΡΓΟΣ δεν σημαινει οτι καθομαι στο ομορφο κρεβατι μου/καναπε/πολυθρονα και απολαμβανω τον καφε μου η το τσιγαρο μου και γραφω μεσω του υπολογιστη μου σε ενα διαδικτυακο δημοσιο φορουμ της αποψεις μου.

Υ.Σ
την αποψη μου στο θεμα κλεινει η ΕΡΤ την ειπα οπως και ψηφισα στην δημοσκοπηση "Δε συμφωνώ ότι η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να κλείσει, μόνο να εξυγιανθεί"

σεβομαι τις αποψεις ολων σας ακομα και αυτων που δεν σεβονται την δικη μου

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους/ες

----------


## patch

psyxakia νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις avatar μια για πάντα
το όνειρο γίνετε πραγματικότητα




> Ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς Φώτης Κουβέλης και η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που ήρθαν σε γνώση του Real.gr, είχαν κατ’ ιδίαν συνάντηση το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου.
> 
> Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η συνάντηση των δύο πολιτικών έγινε στη Γλυφάδα και για τον καθορισμό του «ραντεβού» μεσολάβησαν τρίτα πρόσωπα, τα οποία έχουν τη δυνατότητα να συνομιλούν και με τις δύο πλευρές.
> 
> Είναι σαφές ότι η «είδηση» μίας τέτοιας συνάντησης, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να επιβεβαιωθεί, ιδίως τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική συγκυρία. Κι αυτό είναι που την καθιστά σημαντική. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Αναρτήσεις των τελευταίων ημερών στο διαδίκτυο αναφέρουν ότι ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ έχουν συζητήσει για πολλά ονόματα στελεχών της ΝΔ, τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν –κατά την άποψη τους- λύση για την πρωθυπουργία. 
> 
> Κι αυτό αν οι δύο εταίροι έφθαναν στο σημείο *να άρουν την εμπιστοσύνη τους στο πρόσωπο του Αντώνη Σαμαρά.* Ανάμεσα στα ονόματα που έχουν γραφεί είναι και αυτό της Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη.
> *Μία συνάντηση Φώτη Κουβέλη-Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη δίνει νέα διάσταση στο «πολιτικό παρασκήνιο» των ημερών. (Μάλιστα, οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι στη συνάντηση θα έδινε το «παρών» και ο Κωνσταντίνος Μητσοτάκης).*
> 
> Πάντως, οι δίαυλοι «πολιτικής επικοινωνίας» ανάμεσα σε Μπακογιάννη και Κουβέλη είναι «ανοιχτοί» από το 2010, όταν και οι δύο ως ανεξάρτητοι βουλευτές αναζητούσαν τρόπους να ενισχύσουν τη φωνή τους μέσω δημιουργίας Κοινοβουλευτικής Ομάδας των ανεξάρτητων βουλευτών όλων των κομμάτων.


http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.asp...240926&catID=1

----------


## psyxakias

> psyxakia νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις avatar μια για πάντα
> το όνειρο γίνετε πραγματικότητα
> 
> http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.asp...240926&catID=1


Πλάκα κάνεις...

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω τι λετε για τον αγαπητο psyxakias και τα αβαταρ του

αυτο που μου αρεσει εμενα ειναι αυτο : RIP Altec -> ON (soon?) -> Wind :-(

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Ορίστε τι έπρεπε να κάνει ο Σαμαράς, να στείλει την Σούλα στην ΕΡΤ. Ωχ μη δίνω ιδέες.  :Razz:

----------


## gkamared

θα αλλάξει κάτι με την *αλλαγή πρωθυπουργού* αυτής της Συγκυβέρνησης :Thinking:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ντόρα ;

----------


## patch

η εξερευνήτρια

@gkamared θα αλλάξει avatar ο psyxakias

----------


## MNP-10

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να κωλοτουμπιάσουν ή να κάνουν τρίπλα και να βγάλουν τον Σαμαρά από πρωθυπουργό και να βάλουν άλλο πρόσωπο που θα συνεχίσει την ίδια πολιτική προφανώς


Οπως τον βλεπω το Βενιζελο, δειχνει σχετικα ακαμπτος γιατι εχει περασει αυτο που ηθελε ο Σαμαρας ουκ ολιγες φορες. Και οταν ειπε στη βουλη οτι του καναμε τη τιμη να ειναι πρωθυπουργος, ενω θα μπορουσαμε να ζητησουμε τριτο προσωπο για να γινει η κυβερνηση συνεργασιας, ηταν σα να του λεει "χαρη σου καναμε και εσυ νομιζεις οτι εισαι μονος σου". 

Οπότε, 

1) Ο Μπενι δε κανει πισω -> Σαμαρας κανει πισω.

2) Ο Μπενι δε κανει πισω -> Σαμαρας δε κανει πισω -> Μπενι ζηταει απ'το Σαμαρα να παραιτηθει απο πρωθυπουργος αν θελει τη στηριξη του ΠΑΣΟΚ -> Σαμαρας λεει "παμε εκλογες".

3) Ο Μπενι δε κανει πισω -> Μπενι ζηταει απ'το Σαμαρα να παραιτηθει απο πρωθυπουργος αν θελει τη στηριξη του ΠΑΣΟΚ -> Σαμαρας λεει "ΟΚ, I step down, αναλαμβανει αλλος" και μετα θα εχει να λεει οτι τον εφαγαν οι συντεχνιες ενω ειχε βαλει την ελλαδα στον ορθο δρομο (success story).

4) Ο Μπενι κανει πισω, game over.

----------


## zillion

Σε αδιέξοδο δεν βρίσκεται μόνο ο Σαμαράς αλλά και τα μικρότερα δεξιά κόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης (πασοκ, δημαρ). Δεν θέλουν εκλογές με τίποτε αλλά με κάθε μέρα που περνά που η ΕΡΤ εκπέμπει ως δημόσια αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ραδιοτηλεόραση (ή κομμούνα όπως το είπε χαριτολογώντας ένας συμφορουμίτης) καταρρίπτονται και οι μύθοι της δήθεν αναγκαίας "εξυγίανσης" κάτι όμως που έχουν υποσχεθεί και τα τρία κόμματα στα εξωτερικά (τροικα) και εσωτερικά (ιδιωτική τηλεόραση) αφεντικά. Οπότε η λύση του προβλήματος κατά την γνώμη τους είναι η αλλαγή πρωθυπουργού.

----------


## gkamared

> Σε αδιέξοδο δεν βρίσκεται μόνο ο Σαμαράς αλλά και τα μικρότερα δεξιά κόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης (πασοκ, δημαρ). Δεν θέλουν εκλογές με τίποτε αλλά με κάθε μέρα που περνά που η ΕΡΤ εκπέμπει ως δημόσια αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ραδιοτηλεόραση καταρρίπτονται και οι μύθοι της δήθεν αναγκαίας "εξυγίανσης" κάτι όμως που έχουν υποσχεθεί και τα τρία κόμματα στα εξωτερικά (τροικα) και εσωτερικά (ιδιωτική τηλεόραση) αφεντικά. Οπότε η λύση του προβλήματος κατά την γνώμη τους είναι η αλλαγή πρωθυπουργού.


Η βλακεία είναι ότι η περισσότεροι που ψηφίσαν Δημοκρατική Αριστερά είναι Αριστεροί. Το ξερό από προσωπική πείρα :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:  :Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MNP-10

> *''Έλεγα σε γνωστούς μου ότι παίρνω 1200 ευρώ και δεν το πίστευαν''*
> 06/16/2013 - 12:26
> 
> Ο δημοσιογράφος της ΝΕΤ Φάνης Παπαθανασίου κατά την διάρκεια της εκπομπής των εργαζομένων στην δημόσια τηλεόραση μέσω διαδικτύου αναφέρθηκε στις απίστευτες σπατάλες που έκαναν οι εξωτερικές παραγωγές στη δημόσια τηλεόραση.
> 
> Όπως τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά «τη στιγμή που εμείς στην ενημέρωση είχαμε έναν ρεπόρτερ από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ να «λιώνει» στο δρόμο», άλλη εξωτερική εκπομπή που ετοιμαζόταν να βγει στον αέρα της ΕΤ1 είχε στον προϋπολογισμό της 17! Όταν δεν είχαμε μαντίλι να κλάψουμε, ο μάγειρας εκπομπής της ΕΤ1 έδινε 300 ευρώ τη μέρα για λαχανικά!».
> 
> Όπως τόνισε μάλιστα τα τελευταία χρόνια οι μισθοί στην δημόσια τηλεόραση έχουν μειωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό.«Έλεγα σε γνωστούς μου ότι παίρνω 1200 ευρώ και δεν το πίστευαν. Μόνο ο πρόεδρος και άλλα 20 άτομα έπαιρναν 3500 χιλιάδες τον μήνα. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι δεν ξεπερνούσαν τα 1400 ευρώ.
> 
> Τμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet.gr


Εξυγιανση  :ROFL:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Τέλος ,τώρα πλέον πείστηκα.Θέλω τη πρώτη γυναίκα Πρωθυπουργό στην Ελλάδα.Πάμε Ντόρα!

Και από τον Ιούλιο τον πρώτο gay Πρωθυπουργό στην Ελλάδα.Να έχει και εκπροσώπηση ο μέσος συντηρητικός gay.Πάμε Άρη!

----------


## MNP-10

> Η βλακεία είναι ότι η περισσότεροι που ψηφίσαν Δημοκρατική Αριστερά είναι Αριστεροί. Το ξερό από προσωπική πείρα


Αφου ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ελεγε οτι θα κανει κυβερνηση Αριστερας μαζι τους και τους εδινε αριστερα credentials. Ασε που πολλοι αριστεροι που ηταν προ-ευρω, σκεφτηκαν οτι αντι να ψηφισουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ηταν καλυτερα να ψηφισουν ΔΗΜΑΡ η οποια θα αποτελουσε φρενο στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να μη βγαλει την ελλαδα απ'το ευρω, οπως ελεγε η τοτε προπαγανδα (λες και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ειχε προγραμμα εξοδου απ'το ευρω). Ετσι μια κυβερνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΔΗΜΑΡ (και ΑΝΕΛ ή ΚΚΕ) θα αναγκαζονταν να ακολουθησει προ-ευρω γραμμη λογω ΔΗΜΑΡ.

Αντ'αυτου η ΔΗΜΑΡ εγινε το νεο ΛΑΟΣ της δεξιας διακυβερνησης.

----------


## patch

η EBU κάνει μεγάλη τρολια πάντως στον σκαι, χτες δεν τους έδωσε σήμα λέγοντας ότι το συμβόλαιο είναι με την ερτ  :ROFL: 
ο σκαι έδειξε τον αγώνα από το γερμανικό sat1

----------


## cca

> η EBU κάνει μεγάλη τρολια πάντως στον σκαι, χτες δεν τους έδωσε σήμα λέγοντας ότι το συμβόλαιο είναι με την ερτ 
> ο σκαι έδειξε τον αγώνα από το γερμανικό sat1


Απλά  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mpetou

τον αγωνα μπασκετ ομως τον εδειξε ο σκαι που ειτανε εσωτερικη διοργανωση.
Το πηρε τζαμπα χωρις να πληρωσει δικαιωματα.. ομως τα τσεπωσε απο τις διαφημισεις..
Ειχε βγει ποιο πριν και ο προεδρος του παναθηαικου πριν και ειπε οτι αν τολμησει να βγαλει ιδωτης λεφτα απο τον αγωνα θα του ....
Τελικα εκανε τουμπεκι και αυτος με μερικες διαφημισεις καρτων διαρκειας του παναθηναικου.

Δηλαδη δειχνουνε παχυδερμισμο σε υποπτο σημειο οσο δεν παει αλλο δεν βλεπουνε το κραξιμο που εχουνε φαει
αλλα δινουνε και στο καναλι τους τους αγωνες απροκαλυπτα

Αραγε θα κανουνε και συγχωνευση σκαι νεριτ ?

----------


## patch

> τον αγωνα μπασκετ ομως τον εδειξε ο σκαι που ειτανε εσωτερικη διοργανωση.
> Το πηρε τζαμπα χωρις να πληρωσει δικαιωματα.. ομως τα τσεπωσε απο τις διαφημισεις..
> *Ειχε βγει ποιο πριν και ο προεδρος του παναθηαικου πριν και ειπε οτι αν τολμησει να βγαλει ιδωτης λεφτα απο τον αγωνα θα του ....*Τελικα εκανε τουμπεκι και αυτος με μερικες διαφημισεις καρτων διαρκειας του παναθηναικου.
> 
> Δηλαδη ειχουνε παχυδερμισμο σε υποπτο σημειο οσο δεν παει αλλο δεν βλεπουνε το κραξιμο που εχουνε φαει
> αλλα δινουνε και στο καναλι τους τους αγωνες απροκαλυπτα


αυτα τα ειπε οταν ηταν να παρει των αγωνα ο αντ1, μετα ηταν ολα οπως πρεπει

----------


## zillion

> Τέλος ,τώρα πλέον πείστηκα.Θέλω τη πρώτη γυναίκα Πρωθυπουργό στην Ελλάδα.Πάμε Ντόρα!
> 
> Και από τον Ιούλιο τον πρώτο gay Πρωθυπουργό στην Ελλάδα.Να έχει και εκπροσώπηση ο μέσος συντηρητικός gay.Πάμε Άρη!


Κάτι που μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει : χθες δεν ήταν το gay parade στην Θεσσαλονίκη; Αναφέρθηκε καθόλου η απεργιακή ΕΡΤ σε αυτό ή το αποσιώπησε; Θα μου πεις τι να πρωτοκάνουν, εδώ τους έχει κηρύξει πόλεμο η κυβέρνηση αλλά και πάλι. Τέλος πάντων έστω και αργά ενημέρωσαν για τα γεγονότα στην Τουρκία.

----------


## dpdt1

> Κάτι που μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει : χθες δεν ήταν το gay parade στην Θεσσαλονίκη; Αναφέρθηκε καθόλου η απεργιακή ΕΡΤ σε αυτό ή το αποσιώπησε; Θα μου πεις τι να πρωτοκάνουν, εδώ τους έχει κηρύξει πόλεμο η κυβέρνηση αλλά και πάλι. Τέλος πάντων έστω και αργά ενημέρωσαν για τα γεγονότα στην Τουρκία.



http://www.seleo.gr/index.php?option...-11&Itemid=134

----------


## flamelab

> Αφου ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ελεγε οτι θα κανει κυβερνηση Αριστερας μαζι τους και τους εδινε αριστερα credentials. Ασε που πολλοι αριστεροι που ηταν προ-ευρω, σκεφτηκαν οτι αντι να ψηφισουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ηταν καλυτερα να ψηφισουν ΔΗΜΑΡ η οποια θα αποτελουσε φρενο στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να μη βγαλει την ελλαδα απ'το ευρω, οπως ελεγε η τοτε προπαγανδα (λες και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ειχε προγραμμα εξοδου απ'το ευρω). Ετσι μια κυβερνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΔΗΜΑΡ (και ΑΝΕΛ ή ΚΚΕ) θα αναγκαζονταν να ακολουθησει προ-ευρω γραμμη λογω ΔΗΜΑΡ.
> 
> Αντ'αυτου η ΔΗΜΑΡ εγινε το νεο ΛΑΟΣ της δεξιας διακυβερνησης.


Και τωρα θα πανε να κάνουν μου φαίνεται νέα "κυβερνηση" "Παπαδήμου", μιας και "καίγεται" ο Σαμαράς.

----------


## patch

> Και τωρα θα πανε να κάνουν μου φαίνεται νέα "κυβερνηση" "Παπαδήμου", μιας και "καίγεται" ο Σαμαράς.


με μουρουτη και φαηλο δεν νομίζω, είναι η βλακεία του σαμαρά
θα πάει σε εκλογές, το ίδιο έκανε και τότε
με ηλίθια αφορμή που μας ταλαιπωρεί 20 χρόνια τώρα (Μακεδονία) 
ο άνθρωπος είναι καταδικασμένος στην αποτυχία

----------


## jim_nut18

> τον αγωνα μπασκετ ομως τον εδειξε ο σκαι που ειτανε εσωτερικη διοργανωση.
> *Το πηρε τζαμπα χωρις να πληρωσει δικαιωματα.*. ομως τα τσεπωσε απο τις διαφημισεις..
> Ειχε βγει ποιο πριν και ο προεδρος του παναθηαικου πριν και ειπε οτι αν τολμησει να βγαλει ιδωτης λεφτα απο τον αγωνα θα του ....
> Τελικα εκανε τουμπεκι και αυτος με μερικες διαφημισεις καρτων διαρκειας του παναθηναικου.
> 
> Δηλαδη δειχνουνε παχυδερμισμο σε υποπτο σημειο οσο δεν παει αλλο δεν βλεπουνε το κραξιμο που εχουνε φαει
> αλλα δινουνε και στο καναλι τους τους αγωνες απροκαλυπτα


εγω γιατι διαβασα οτι εκανε προσφορα στο υπουργειο οικονομικων? μπορεις να μας πεις που το διαβασες οτι το πηρε τσαμπα?

----------


## mpetou

> εγω γιατι διαβασα οτι εκανε προσφορα στο υπουργειο οικονομικων? μπορεις να μας πεις που το διαβασες οτι το πηρε τσαμπα?


τον αγωνα μπασκετ πηρε τζαμπα οχι το ποδοσφαιρο μην τα μπερδευεις

----------


## patch

> εγω γιατι διαβασα οτι εκανε προσφορα στο υπουργειο οικονομικων? μπορεις να μας πεις που το διαβασες οτι το πηρε τσαμπα?


60κ ενώ η ελαχίστη τιμή προσδιοριζόταν στα 200κ
για το confederation cup που είναι τα στοιχεία ; δεν έπρεπε να είναι στο internet με "διαφανείς" τρόπους ; ποιος άλλος έκανε προσφορά και πλειοδότησε το σκαι ;
αλλά γουστάρω να συνεχίσει την τρολλια η EBU και να μην του δίνει σήμα,
το sat1 που πήρε εχτές τον αγώνα είναι κρατικό κανάλι γερμανίας  :Wink:

----------


## dpdt1

> τον αγωνα μπασκετ πηρε τζαμπα οχι το ποδοσφαιρο μην τα μπερδευεις


το πηρε κοψοχρονια, οχι τζαμπα. 
http://www.newsnow.gr/article/446233...ospondion.html

----------


## Οβελίξ

Περιμένω από την ΕΡΤ να βγει αυτές τις μέρες από το "επανάσταση mode", να παρατήσει την ομφαλοσκόπηση ("η ιστορία μας, ο Χατζηδάκις, τι καλοί που είμαστε"), να κατεβάσει τα αριστερίστικα πανό από την πρόσοψη και να μην επιτρέπει κομματικούς εκπροσώπους να αγορεύουν στα σκαλιά της. ΟΚ αυτά για τις πρώτες μέρες, ώρα να προχωρήσουν.

Θα περίμενα από τους δημοσιογράφους και υπαλλήλους της ΕΡΤ  να μας δείξουν τι είδους τηλεόραση ήθελαν να κάνουν και δεν τους άφηνε η κυβέρνηση, τι είδους ειδήσεις ήθελαν να μεταδιδουν αλλά δεν τους άφηνε το κόμμα, τι εκπομπές ήθελαν να φτιάξουν αλλά δεν τους άφησε το κατεστημένο.

Αυτή τη στιγμή που οι άνθρωποι της ΕΡΤ δίνουν τον αγώνα για την ύπαρξή της ως δημόσια τηλεόραση, τώρα είναι ώρα να δείξουν τι τηλεόραση είναι πραγματικά ικανοί να κάνουν. Διότι αυτό που βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες (κακεντρεχή σχόλια στον αέρα, φλυαρία, ομφαλοσκόπηση, χαζοκαλαμπούρια, δήθεν αυτοκριτική, σουβλάκια και Μίκης Θεοδωράκης στο προαύλιο) αγώνας για την ύπαρξή σου δεν είναι.

----------


## mpetou

δηλαδη ο αλαφουζος εβγαλε 100 χιλιαρικα σε 1 μερα λεφτα που πληρωσαμε στο τελος της δεη.

----------


## sotos65

> τον αγωνα μπασκετ πηρε τζαμπα οχι το ποδοσφαιρο μην τα μπερδευεις


Δεν ξέρουμε πως και με ποια διαδικασία τα πήρε. Υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη πληροφόρηση ή δελτίο τύπου για το θέμα αυτό; Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να μας πει το Στουρνάρι πόσα πήρε και με ποιο αντικειμενικό τρόπο έδωσε τους αγώνες του confederation στον ΣΚΑΙ (ως βαθύς γνώστης των τηλεοπτικών θεμάτων που είναι, όπως και των οικονομικών εξάλλου...  :ROFL:  ).

----------


## jim_nut18

ειχε γραψει κατι ο psyxakias πριν σχετικα με τα 50 ευρω/ετος που δινουμε στη δεη για την ερτ
το ειδα και εδω



edit:αυτο που δε καταλαβα ειναι τα 50 ευρω/μηνα κοστιζει σε μας η λειτουργια των ιδιωτικων σταθμων..εννοει εμμεσα ή επειδη δε πληρωνουν φορους ή κατι τετοιο?
υπαρχει καμια αλλη χρεωση?

----------


## sotos65

> Θα περίμενα από τους δημοσιογράφους και υπαλλήλους της ΕΡΤ  να μας δείξουν τι είδους τηλεόραση ήθελαν να κάνουν και δεν τους άφηνε η κυβέρνηση, τι είδους ειδήσεις ήθελαν να μεταδιδουν αλλά δεν τους άφηνε το κόμμα, τι εκπομπές ήθελαν να φτιάξουν αλλά δεν τους άφησε το κατεστημένο.


Με τηλέφωνα και internet που υπολειτουργούν, αποδιοργάνωση σε όλη την ελλάδα, προσωπικό που δεν είναι όλο εκεί, τα θέλεις *τώρα* όλα αυτά;

----------


## lou.nick

Τη βλέπεις γιατί δεν πληρώνουν για τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούν. Επίσης την πληρώνεις έμμεσα ως διαφημιστικό κόστος σε ότι αγοράζεις. Νομίζω όμως πως είναι περισσότερο από €50 το χρόνο για τους ιδιωτικούς.

----------


## jim_nut18

50 ευρω/μηνα λαθος

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Με τηλέφωνα και internet που υπολειτουργούν, αποδιοργάνωση σε όλη την ελλάδα, προσωπικό που δεν είναι όλο εκεί, τα θέλεις *τώρα* όλα αυτά;


Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά να αρχίσουν να κοιτούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Ολος ο κόσμος πια έχει μάθει ότι η κυβέρνηση έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, όλος ο κόσμος ξέρει πόσο σκατά τα έχουν κάνει οι κυβερνήσεις μας σε σχέση (και) με την ΕΡΤ. ΟΚ, τα ακούσαμε με προσοχή και τα καταλάβαμε. Τώρα;

----------


## sotos65

> ειχε γραψει κατι ο psyxakias πριν σχετικα με τα 50 ευρω/ετος που δινουμε στη δεη για την ερτ
> το ειδα και εδω
> 
> edit:αυτο που δε καταλαβα ειναι τα 50 ευρω/μηνα κοστιζει σε μας η λειτουργια στα ιδιωτικα καναλια..εννοει εμμεσα?


Πουθενά, είναι τα χρήματα που θα εισέπραττε το δημόσιο (με βάση υποχρέωσης που έχει και από το μνημόνιο νομίζω) αν χρέωνε τη χρήση των συχνοτήτων στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και ραδιόφωνα. Δηλαδή θεωρείται ως ένα έλλειμμα, ως ένα ποσό που δεν έχει εισπραχθεί και πρέπει να καλυφθεί με άλλα μέτρα...

----------


## patch

> Τη βλέπεις γιατί δεν πληρώνουν για τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούν. Επίσης την πληρώνεις έμμεσα ως διαφημιστικό κόστος σε ότι αγοράζεις. Νομίζω όμως πως είναι περισσότερο από €50 το χρόνο *μήνα* για τους ιδιωτικούς.


fixed !

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Λάθος πόρτα χτυπάς...
> ...εκτός κι αν έχεις το σενάριο έτοιμο, σε μια αντιπαράθεση "υπερ VS κατά ΕΡΤ" (ή υπέρ VS κατά κλεισίματος), όπου ό,τι κι αν λέει κανείς φιλτράρεται μέσω αυτής της οπτικής με στερεοτυπικές απαντήσεις.
> 
> Γιατί βλέπω όλοι αυτοι΄οι ξύπνιοι που καθένας τους έχει πάρει 3 πτυχία στη σημειολογία και τα μέσα ενημέρωσης, παγιδεύονται τόσο πολύ στο κάθε φορά ρητορικό δίπολο; *Έτσι λαμβάνονται οι λάθος αποφάσεις και συγκροτουνται τα διλήμματα που χειραγωγουν την αντίληψη*
> Αν πάμε να υπεραστιστουμε τη δημόσια τηλεόραση και το κάνουμε με τρόπο που τη παρουσιάζει ως το φως στο τούνελ, τότε θα έχουμε παρακάμψει όλα αυτά που αποτελούσαν το σκουλήκι που την έτρωγε από μέσα και θα συμβάλλουμε στο να μείνουν ίδια κι απαράλλαχτα. Είτε αυτά αφορούν το πρόγραμμά της είτε τους παρουσιαστές της είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο...
> 
> Πόσο περισσότερη αναγούλα να νιώσω βλέποντας τη "Μάριον" να μιλάει για τα στραβά της ΕΡΤ όταν πριν λίγο καιρό έγλειφε από πάνω έως κάτω τον υπουργό Ανάπτυξης; Τέτοιο γλείψιμο που με έπιασε σιχαμάρα και την έκλεισα...ή τον άλλο που "σέρβιρε" ερωτήσεις στους εταίρους με τρόπο που να προωθούν την ατζέντα τους ή την άλλη που σκιζεται τώρα για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, αλλά δυο μέρες πριν το κλείσιμο πούλαγε το "success story" της κυβέρνησης (δεν θυμάμαι τα ονόματά τους να τα παραθέσω)
> Θα υπερασπιστω τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να το κάνω χωρίς τη Μάριον και χωρίς τη κάθε Μάριον
> 
> ...



Ωραία η ανάλυση για τους επιστάτες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## patch

> Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά να αρχίσουν να κοιτούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Ολος ο κόσμος πια έχει μάθει ότι η κυβέρνηση έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, όλος ο κόσμος ξέρει πόσο σκατά τα έχουν κάνει οι κυβερνήσεις μας σε σχέση (και) με την ΕΡΤ. ΟΚ, τα ακούσαμε με προσοχή και τα καταλάβαμε. Τώρα;


+1 
αλλά όχι όπως το διατύπωσες για εκπομπές κτλ. Απλά βήμα στον πολίτη (που το κάνουν εν μέρη)

----------


## sotos65

> Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά να αρχίσουν να κοιτούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Ολος ο κόσμος πια έχει μάθει ότι η κυβέρνηση έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, όλος ο κόσμος ξέρει πόσο σκατά τα έχουν κάνει οι κυβερνήσεις μας σε σχέση (και) με την ΕΡΤ. ΟΚ, τα ακούσαμε με προσοχή και τα καταλάβαμε. Τώρα;


Τώρα η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να *ξε*κλείσει την ΕΡΤ (αλλά και αυτό δεν φτάνει, όλα δείχνουν ότι πρέπει να απεμπλακεί τελείως και από τον έλεγχο της). Δεν ξέρω τι σου φαίνεται παράξενο, από τη στιγμή που οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν όλα τα μέσα στη διάθεση τους, και χωρίς budget (από την τσέπη τους και ως απολυμένοι θα καλύπτουν τα έξοδα για τη δημιουργία προγράμματος; ), πως θα προχωρήσουν σε κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------


## patch

όπως είπε και ο κουβέλης, άντε και καλό αγώνα 




> Ανακοίνωση Γραφείου Τύπου ΠΑΣΟΚ σχετικά με τη σημερινή ομιλία του Πρωθυπουργού και Πρόεδρου της ΝΔ στο Ναύπλιο
> 
> Μία κομματική εκδήλωση στην οποία δόθηκε πρώιμος προεκλογικός τόνος δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος τρόπος προκειμένου να απευθυνθεί ο κ. Σαμαράς στους κυβερνητικούς του εταίρους.
> 
> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν δέχεται μαθήματα και υποδείξεις υπευθυνότητας και μεταρρυθμιστικής αποφασιστικότητας γιατί αυτά τα έχει δείξει κατ’ επανάληψη και με τεράστιο κόστος. Όταν άλλοι ζούσαν την εύκολη αντιμνημονιακή τους περίοδο, πρότειναν ανύπαρκτα «ισοδύναμα μέτρα» και οδηγούσαν τη χώρα σε πρόωρες εκλογές, αμέσως μετά από τη μεγάλη και δύσκολη συμφωνία του Φεβρουαρίου 2012, το κούρεμα του χρέους και τη γιγαντιαία δόση των 75 δις ευρώ.
> 
> Ο κ. Σαμαράς στο Ναύπλιο έκανε πώς δεν κατάλαβε ποια είναι τα θέματα. Το πρώτο θέμα είναι η φυσιογνωμία και η λειτουργία της κυβέρνησης που την ήθελε μονοκομματική, αλλά αυτή είναι τρικομματική κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας και εθνικής ανάγκης και μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μόνο στη βάση του αμοιβαίου σεβασμού, της προγραμματικής συμφωνίας και της θεσμικής ισοτιμίας.
> 
> Το δεύτερο ζήτημα είναι η αντίληψη για τις μεταρρυθμίσεις. Οι μεταρρυθμίσεις θέλουν σχέδιο, συστηματικότητα, προετοιμασία, σεβασμό των θεσμών και των διαδικασιών.
> ...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ποιο μπάτζετ και ανοησίες; Όταν λες πως δίνεις τον υπέρ πάντων αγώνα, όταν στόχος σου λες πως είναι η πλήρης αλλαγή νοοτροπίας στην δημόσια τηλεόραση και όταν ζητάς την συμπαράσταση και τα χρήματα του κόσμου απ' ευθείας από την τσέπη του, τι δικαιολογίες για μπάτζετ και δεν μπορούμε να πουν; Δεν υπάρχει "επανάσταση ναι μεν αλλά...". Όταν παίρνεις τα πράγματα στα χέρια σου είσαι αφέντης της μοίρας σου. Τα "θέλω, αλλά ως απεργός το μόνο που μπορώ είναι κράζω αυτόν που έγλειφα" δεν είναι αγώνας.

----------


## GetRid

Το κόστος της διαφήμισης είναι κατά μέσο όρο το 10% της τιμής των αγαθών. Το μεγαλύτερο δε μέρος της της διαφημιστικής δαπάνης οδεύει προς την τηλεόραση. Συνεπώς η ιδωτική τηλεόραση, αυτή η άθλια τηλεόραση, η οποία καρπώνεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτής της δαπάνης, κοστίζει στον Ελληνα πολίτη χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο.

----------


## sotos65

> Ποιο μπάτζετ και ανοησίες; Όταν λες πως δίνεις τον υπέρ πάντων αγώνα, όταν στόχος σου λες πως είναι η πλήρης αλλαγή νοοτροπίας στην δημόσια τηλεόραση και όταν ζητάς την συμπαράσταση και τα χρήματα του κόσμου απ' ευθείας από την τσέπη του, τι δικαιολογίες για μπάτζετ και δεν μπορούμε να πουν; Δεν υπάρχει "επανάσταση ναι μεν αλλά...". Όταν παίρνεις τα πράγματα στα χέρια σου είσαι αφέντης της μοίρας σου. Τα "θέλω, αλλά ως απεργός το μόνο που μπορώ είναι κράζω αυτόν που έγλειφα" δεν είναι αγώνας.


Εντάξει, εγώ λέω ανοησίες. Πήγαινε να φτιάξεις πρόγραμμα (επαγγελματικό, στα επίπεδα της ΕΡΤ και όχι του τσοντοκάναλου με το vhs βίντεο) με το τίποτα...

ΥΓ. Και η δικαιολογία είναι δικιά μου, δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η άποψη των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## mpetou

αυτο που κοστιζει ειναι οι συχνοτητες τις οποιες επιχειρηματιες εκμεταλευονται για να βγαζουνε λεφτα και να κανουνε προπαγανδα με σκοπο παλι να βγαλουνε λεφτα χωρις να πληρωνουνε 1 ευρω.

Οι συχνοτητες ειναι δημοσιες δεν ειναι ιδιοκτησια του βαρνινογιαννη του μπομπολα του κυριακου και του αλαφουζου.

Ας πουμε στην κινητη τηλεφωνια εγινε διαγωνισμος και πληρωσανε οι cosmote vadafone wind για τις συχνοτητες πραγμα το οποιο δεν εχει γινει στα τηλεοπτικα ιδιωτικα καναλια

----------


## patch

φλααααπ

Σύμφωνα με τον Έλληνα Πρεσβευτή στο Ισραήλ, ο ίδιος πράγματι έθεσε το ερώτημα διακοπής στην εταιρία RRSat που εδρεύει στο Τελ Αβίβ. 

Η εταιρία είχε ενημερωθεί από την EBU όμως να μην διακοπεί το σήμα και πως αναλαμβάνει όλα τα έξοδα ενοικίασης. Έτσι επικοινώνησε ο Κεδίκογλου (!) με την εταιρία και εξήγησε ότι θα πρέπει να διακοπεί, καθώς δεν υπάρχει άδεια μετάδοσης. Στην συνέχεια λέγεται πως υπήρξε επαφή EBU-Κυβέρνησης και η Κυβέρνηση ζήτησε να διακοπεί άμεσα κάθε μετάδοση, καθώς η ΕΡΤ δεν υφίσταται και δεν είναι πια μέλος της EBU. 

*Η EBU από την πλευρά της τόνισε σε έντονο ύφος πως η διακοπή θα οδηγήσει στα άκρα τις σχέσεις Κυβέρνησης και όλων των δημόσιων ξένων Μέσων, κάτι που δεν θα ήταν στις βλέψεις της Κυβέρνησης, κυρίως τώρα που έρχεται η προεδρεία της ΕΕ.* 

Κατόπιν διαβούλευσης στο Κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο και για να μην πληγεί η εικόνα του Σαμαρά στο εξωτερικό (!!). Ο Στουρνάρας μετά από τηλεδιάσκεψη με την EBU άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι υπάρχει διάθεση λύσης του προβλήματος. *Η EBU έδωσε προθεσμία μέχρι την Δευτέρα να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, αν όχι την Δευτέρα στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα θα επανέλθει η δορυφορική μετάδοση μέσω RRSat.* 

Τέλος να πούμε πως η χθεσινή μετάδοση του αγώνα για το Federation Cup *έγινε παρανόμως μέσω του ZDF*, καθώς η EBU δεν έδωσε τους κωδικούς μετάδοσης στον ΣΚΑΪ. *Επιπλέον το ZDF σήμερα απέστειλε την έντονη δυσαρέσκεια του μέσω επιστολής στον ΣΚΑΪ για την υποκλοπή του σήματος και ανακοίνωσε πως θα κινηθεί νομικά.*

 :Respekt:

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Εντάξει, εγώ λέω ανοησίες. Πήγαινε να φτιάξεις πρόγραμμα (επαγγελματικό, στα επίπεδα της ΕΡΤ και όχι του τσοντοκάναλου με το vhs βίντεο) με το τίποτα...
> ΥΓ. Και η δικαιολογία είναι δικιά μου, δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η άποψη των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.


Δεν ζητάω να φτιάξουν οι απεργοί επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα εφάμιλλο ενός ανταγωνιστικού καναλιού, αλίμονο, δεν θα ήταν δυνατό.

Ζήτησα να σταματήσουν το κράξιμο και την κλάψα στον αέρα. Γιατί δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν έχουν καταλάβει το εξής: οι Έλληνες κατακρίνουν την απόφαση Σαμαρά επειδή τη θεωρούν παράνομη και υπερβολική, και θέλουν μια αξιοπρεπή δημόσια τηλεόραση. Οι Έλληνες, όμως, κατακρίνουν επίσης και την ΕΡΤ όπως ήταν μέχρι χθες. 

Δεν ξέρω αν οι απεργοί έχουν καταλάβει πως ο κόσμος υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμά του να έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση, δεν υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμα του κάθε μόνιμου υπαλλήλου της ΕΡΤ στην ισόβια θέση του και στην πλασματική υπερωρία του (όσοι την εκμεταλλεύονταν, τέλος πάντων).

Πέντε μέρες τώρα, η ΕΡΤ ασχολείται με το ποιος της συμπαραστέκεται. Καιρός να γυρίσει σελίδα.

----------


## grayden

> Το κόστος της διαφήμισης είναι κατά μέσο όρο το 10% της τιμής των αγαθών. Το μεγαλύτερο δε μέρος της της διαφημιστικής δαπάνης οδεύει προς την τηλεόραση. Συνεπώς η ιδωτική τηλεόραση, αυτή η άθλια τηλεόραση, η οποία καρπώνεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτής της δαπάνης, κοστίζει στον Ελληνα πολίτη χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο.


Αυτά είναι επιχειρήματα του κ@λου. Η ιδιωτική τηλεόραση δεν ευθύνεται για τα διαφημιστικά κόστη που περνάνε στην τιμή του προϊόντος. Υπάρχει το ραδιόφωνο, τα έντυπα (συν τις αφίσες/διαφημιστικά), η τηλεόραση, το internet, οι διάφορες προσφορές, οι περίοπτες θέσεις στα ράφια, κτλ τα οποία όλα είναι διαφήμιση άμεση ή έμμεση.

Αν θες να κατηγορήσεις τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια να το κάνεις γι' αυτά που όντως φταίνε, όχι για βλακείες που πέταξαν κάποιοι επειδή τους βολεύουν στην επιχειρηματολογία τους.

Άλλωστε και στην ΕΡΤ διαφημίζονται προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης, δεν είδα να χαίρεσαι που επιτέλους θα φύγει αυτό το κόστος από πάνω μας.

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν ζητάω να φτιάξουν οι απεργοί επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα εφάμιλλο ενός ανταγωνιστικού καναλιού, αλίμονο, δεν θα ήταν δυνατό.
> 
> Ζήτησα να σταματήσουν το κράξιμο και την κλάψα στον αέρα. Γιατί δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν έχουν καταλάβει το εξής: οι Έλληνες κατακρίνουν την απόφαση Σαμαρά επειδή τη θεωρούν παράνομη και υπερβολική, και θέλουν μια αξιοπρεπή δημόσια τηλεόραση. Οι Έλληνες, όμως, κατακρίνουν επίσης και την ΕΡΤ όπως ήταν μέχρι χθες. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν οι απεργοί έχουν καταλάβει πως ο κόσμος υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμά του να έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση, δεν υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμα του κάθε υπαλλήλου της ΕΡΤ στην ισόβια θέση του και στην πλασματική υπερωρία του (όσοι την εκμεταλλεύονταν, τέλος πάντων).


Δεν ξέρω αν βλέπεις ΕΡΤ τώρα, αλλά όλες αυτές τις  ημέρες η "κλάψα" ήταν μέρος μόνο του προγράμματος, δείχνουν κι άλλα πράγματα, ενώ στο στούντιο μιλούν πολλοί και διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν. Δεν ξέρω μήπως απλά έπρεπε να γεμίζουν το πρόγραμμα με βίντεο κλιπ και να αλλάξουν το όνομα σε "MADERT" (ή ΜΑΔΕΡΙΤ) :Thinking: .

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> φλααααπ
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον Έλληνα Πρεσβευτή στο Ισραήλ, ο ίδιος πράγματι έθεσε το ερώτημα διακοπής στην εταιρία RRSat που εδρεύει στο Τελ Αβίβ. 
> 
> Η εταιρία είχε ενημερωθεί από την EBU όμως να μην διακοπεί το σήμα και πως αναλαμβάνει όλα τα έξοδα ενοικίασης. Έτσι επικοινώνησε ο Κεδίκογλου (!) με την εταιρία και εξήγησε ότι θα πρέπει να διακοπεί, καθώς δεν υπάρχει άδεια μετάδοσης. Στην συνέχεια λέγεται πως υπήρξε επαφή EBU-Κυβέρνησης και η Κυβέρνηση ζήτησε να διακοπεί άμεσα κάθε μετάδοση, καθώς η ΕΡΤ δεν υφίσταται και δεν είναι πια μέλος της EBU. 
> 
> *Η EBU από την πλευρά της τόνισε σε έντονο ύφος πως η διακοπή θα οδηγήσει στα άκρα τις σχέσεις Κυβέρνησης και όλων των δημόσιων ξένων Μέσων, κάτι που δεν θα ήταν στις βλέψεις της Κυβέρνησης, κυρίως τώρα που έρχεται η προεδρεία της ΕΕ.* 
> 
> Κατόπιν διαβούλευσης στο Κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο και για να μην πληγεί η εικόνα του Σαμαρά στο εξωτερικό (!!). Ο Στουρνάρας μετά από τηλεδιάσκεψη με την EBU άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι υπάρχει διάθεση λύσης του προβλήματος. *Η EBU έδωσε προθεσμία μέχρι την Δευτέρα να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, αν όχι την Δευτέρα στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα θα επανέλθει η δορυφορική μετάδοση μέσω RRSat.* 
> ...


Respect στην EBU. Καλό είναι πάντως να μπαίνουν και links από την πηγή της είδησης για να μπορεί να ελεγχθεί άμεσα η εγκυρότητά της.

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι ποια δορυφορική μετάδοση θα αποκαταστήσει αύριο στις 4; Δεν δουλεύει ήδη το ERT World?

----------


## patch

> Respect στην EBU. Καλό είναι πάντως να μπαίνουν και links από την πηγή της είδησης για να μπορεί να ελεγχθεί άμεσα η εγκυρότητά της.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι ποια δορυφορική μετάδοση θα αποκαταστήσει αύριο στις 4; Δεν δουλεύει ήδη το ERT World?


το RRsat έχει πέσει από hotbird από όπου εκπέμπει το ert world από αυτό έπαιρναν όλοι οι πομποί ανά την Ελλάδα για να δείξουν εικόνα αναλογικά και έχει πέσει μαύρο
δουλεύει όμως το feed στις 7 που είναι πάλι EBU

----------


## emfragmatron

> Respect στην EBU. Καλό είναι πάντως να μπαίνουν και links από την πηγή της είδησης για να μπορεί να ελεγχθεί άμεσα η εγκυρότητά της.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι ποια δορυφορική μετάδοση θα αποκαταστήσει αύριο στις 4; Δεν δουλεύει ήδη το ERT World?


+ 1 
παρακαλω κι εγω για το λινκ

----------


## sotos65

> Αυτά είναι επιχειρήματα του κ@λου. Η ιδιωτική τηλεόραση δεν ευθύνεται για τα διαφημιστικά κόστη που περνάνε στην τιμή του προϊόντος. Υπάρχει το ραδιόφωνο, τα έντυπα (συν τις αφίσες/διαφημιστικά), η τηλεόραση, το internet, οι διάφορες προσφορές, οι περίοπτες θέσεις στα ράφια, κτλ τα οποία όλα είναι διαφήμιση άμεση ή έμμεση.
> 
> Αν θες να κατηγορήσεις τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια να το κάνεις γι' αυτά που όντως φταίνε, όχι για βλακείες που πέταξαν κάποιοι επειδή τους βολεύουν στην επιχειρηματολογία τους.
> 
> Άλλωστε και στην ΕΡΤ διαφημίζονται προϊόντα ευρείας κατανάλωσης, δεν είδα να χαίρεσαι που επιτέλους θα φύγει αυτό το κόστος από πάνω μας.


Πάνω από το 1/3 της διαφημιστικής δαπάνης πάει στη τηλεόραση, γιατί λοιπόν είναι λάθος η επιχειρηματολογία;

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125180

http://www.radiotvlink.com/index.php...B1%CF%83%CE%B7

ΥΓ. Τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα της ΕΡΤ είναι ένα ελάχιστο ποσό στο σύνολο της δαπάνης, αλλά και των εσόδων της ΕΡΤ. Βλέπεις οι διαφημιστικές εταιρείες προτιμούν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια...

- - - Updated - - -




> φλααααπ
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον Έλληνα Πρεσβευτή στο Ισραήλ, ο ίδιος πράγματι έθεσε το ερώτημα διακοπής στην εταιρία RRSat που εδρεύει στο Τελ Αβίβ. 
> 
> Η εταιρία είχε ενημερωθεί από την EBU όμως να μην διακοπεί το σήμα και πως αναλαμβάνει όλα τα έξοδα ενοικίασης. Έτσι επικοινώνησε ο Κεδίκογλου (!) με την εταιρία και εξήγησε ότι θα πρέπει να διακοπεί, καθώς δεν υπάρχει άδεια μετάδοσης. Στην συνέχεια λέγεται πως υπήρξε επαφή EBU-Κυβέρνησης και η Κυβέρνηση ζήτησε να διακοπεί άμεσα κάθε μετάδοση, καθώς η ΕΡΤ δεν υφίσταται και δεν είναι πια μέλος της EBU. 
> 
> *Η EBU από την πλευρά της τόνισε σε έντονο ύφος πως η διακοπή θα οδηγήσει στα άκρα τις σχέσεις Κυβέρνησης και όλων των δημόσιων ξένων Μέσων, κάτι που δεν θα ήταν στις βλέψεις της Κυβέρνησης, κυρίως τώρα που έρχεται η προεδρεία της ΕΕ.* 
> 
> Κατόπιν διαβούλευσης στο Κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο και για να μην πληγεί η εικόνα του Σαμαρά στο εξωτερικό (!!). Ο Στουρνάρας μετά από τηλεδιάσκεψη με την EBU άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι υπάρχει διάθεση λύσης του προβλήματος. *Η EBU έδωσε προθεσμία μέχρι την Δευτέρα να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, αν όχι την Δευτέρα στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα θα επανέλθει η δορυφορική μετάδοση μέσω RRSat.* 
> ...


Κάποιοι καραγκιόζηδες, ξεκινώντας από τη κυβέρνηση και καταλήγοντας σε διάφορους ανευθυνουπεύθυνους σταθμούς, νομίζουν ότι είναι πολύ απλό πράγμα το κλείσιμο μίας δημόσιας τηλεόρασης και η μεταβίβαση των τηλεοπτικών δικαιωμάτων της, χωρίς την άδεια του ξενοδόχου...

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Πάνω από το 1/3 της διαφημιστικής δαπάνης πάει στη τηλεόραση, γιατί λοιπόν είναι λάθος η επιχειρηματολογία;


Ιδιωτικές εταιρείες διαφημίζονται σε ιδιωτικά κανάλια πουλώντας καταναλωτικά προϊόντα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τη συζήτησή μας. Τα κανάλια υπάρχουν και παράγουν πρόγραμμα με σκοπό ακριβώς αυτά τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα. Σιγά το νέο. Το κόστος της προβολής/διαφήμισης είναι πάντα μέρος του κόστους του προϊόντος (όπως και η έρευνα/ανάπτυξη, τα ενοίκια και οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές). Εμπόριο λέγεται και έτσι λειτουργεί η οικονομία. Απορώ πώς δεν αντιλαμβάνονται κάποιοι πως το "τα άθλια ιδιωτικά κανάλια κοστίζουν στον πολίτη τόσα λεφτά μέσω της διαφήμισης" είναι άσχετο και λάθος.

----------


## sotos65

> Ιδιωτικές εταιρείες διαφημίζονται σε ιδιωτικά κανάλια πουλώντας καταναλωτικά προϊόντα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τη συζήτησή μας. Τα κανάλια υπάρχουν και παράγουν πρόγραμμα με σκοπό ακριβώς αυτά τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα. Σιγά το νέο. Το κόστος της προβολής/διαφήμισης είναι πάντα μέρος του κόστους του προϊόντος (όπως και η έρευνα/ανάπτυξη, τα ενοίκια και οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές). Εμπόριο λέγεται και έτσι λειτουργεί η οικονομία. Απορώ πώς δεν αντιλαμβάνονται κάποιοι πως το "τα άθλια ιδιωτικά κανάλια κοστίζουν στον πολίτη τόσα λεφτά μέσω της διαφήμισης" είναι άσχετο και λάθος.


Ναι φίλε, τα πληρώνουμε τα προϊόντα, άρα πληρώνουμε και τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς. Με πολύ απλά λόγια, *δεν είναι δωρεάν* όπως μας τσαμπουνάνε. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

(χωρίς καν να βάζουμε στη μέση και το θέμα των αδειών που δεν πληρώνουν)

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν ζητάω να φτιάξουν οι απεργοί επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα εφάμιλλο ενός ανταγωνιστικού καναλιού, αλίμονο, δεν θα ήταν δυνατό.
> 
> Ζήτησα να σταματήσουν το κράξιμο και την κλάψα στον αέρα. Γιατί δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν έχουν καταλάβει το εξής: οι Έλληνες κατακρίνουν την απόφαση Σαμαρά επειδή τη θεωρούν παράνομη και υπερβολική, και θέλουν μια αξιοπρεπή δημόσια τηλεόραση. Οι Έλληνες, όμως, κατακρίνουν επίσης και την ΕΡΤ όπως ήταν μέχρι χθες. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν οι απεργοί έχουν καταλάβει πως ο κόσμος υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμά του να έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση, δεν υπερασπίζεται το δικαίωμα του κάθε μόνιμου υπαλλήλου της ΕΡΤ στην ισόβια θέση του και στην πλασματική υπερωρία του (όσοι την εκμεταλλεύονταν, τέλος πάντων).
> 
> Πέντε μέρες τώρα, η ΕΡΤ ασχολείται με το ποιος της συμπαραστέκεται. Καιρός να γυρίσει σελίδα.


Mέχρι στιγμής, το ότι επισταμένως και διαρκώς χθες και σήμερα ασκείται κριτική αλλά και αναλυτική παράθεση των επιπτώσεων της κρίσης (lol, μόλις τώρα μιλάνε για τα προβλήματα στον ακαδημαϊκό τομέα με το - γνωστό τοις πάσι - χάλι των απλήρωτων υποψηφίων διδακτόρων, λεκτόρων που έχουν θέσεις αλλά δεν πληρώνονται)  χωρίς κανέναν παιάνα και βγαίνουν κακώς κείμενα από την ΕΡΤ μου αρκεί. Νομίζω πως από εκεί και πέρα ψάχνεις και λίγες δικαιολογίες  :Wink: 

Το παραπάνω προφανώς δεν αναιρεί την κορυφαία ιλαροτραγωδία πως όλα αυτά τα επικριτικά για κλάδους που έχουν πληγεί εκστομίζονται από πρώην υμνητές όπως σωστά επισήμανε ο vgiozo, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε  :Whistling: 

- - - Updated - - -

Lol, τώρα μιλάνε για την έλλειψη ελέγχου και ασυδοσία σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία, σε λίγο προβλέπω και εκπομπή στον Βαξεβάνη  :Laughing:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Mέχρι στιγμής, το ότι επισταμένως και διαρκώς χθες και σήμερα ασκείται κριτική αλλά και αναλυτική παράθεση των επιπτώσεων της κρίσης (lol, μόλις τώρα μιλάνε για τα προβλήματα στον ακαδημαϊκό τομέα με το - γνωστό τοις πάσι - χάλι των απλήρωτων υποψηφίων διδακτόρων, λεκτόρων που έχουν θέσεις αλλά δεν πληρώνονται)  χωρίς κανέναν παιάνα και βγαίνουν κακώς κείμενα από την ΕΡΤ μου αρκεί. Νομίζω πως από εκεί και πέρα ψάχνεις και λίγες δικαιολογίες 
> 
> Το παραπάνω προφανώς δεν αναιρεί την κορυφαία ιλαροτραγωδία πως όλα αυτά τα επικριτικά για κλάδους που έχουν πληγεί εκστομίζονται από πρώην υμνητές όπως σωστά επισήμανε ο vgiozo, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε


Βασικά είναι εξαιρετική η συζήτηση που γίνεται στην ΕΡΤ αυτές τις μέρες.
Ενημερώνομαι καθημερινά για το τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα και υπάρχουν θέματα που δεν τα είχα δει σε τόσο βάθος.

----------


## patch

http://www.parliament.uk/edm/2013-14/234

 :ROFL: 




> That this House condemns the decision of the Greek government to shut down the public broadcasting organisation ERT's three television stations, radio and regional radio stations, satellite emissions and internet portal which together employ approximately 2,700 people; notes that the decision was taken *without democratic debate* in the Greek parliament; further notes that whilst it will re-open this will be on the basis of significantly reduced staffing levels; regrets that employees at ERT were given very little notice when the government shut off its transmitters; believes that Greece needs a reliable news source given the desperate time for the country, the economic situation and rise of dangerous far-right groups; therefore sends its support and solidarity to all the journalists *who have been treated in this disgraceful way; and calls on the Greek government to reverse this damaging decision.*


- - - Updated - - -

λέτε να έλεγε αλήθεια ο βλάχος ;;;

http://www.newsbomb.gr/media-agb/story/317445/efyge-apo-ton-skai-i-tsapanidoy-se-poio-kanali-paei-i-paroysiastria

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Ναι φίλε, τα πληρώνουμε τα προϊόντα, άρα πληρώνουμε και τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς. Με πολύ απλά λόγια, *δεν είναι δωρεάν* όπως μας τσαμπουνάνε. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


strawman argument. Κανείς δεν «τσαμπούνεψε» το δωρεάν. Μόνος σου το είπες, μόνος σου το κατέρριψες. To κανάλι ελεύθερης λήψης το θεωρούν «δωρεάν» μόνο οι ανίδεοι και οι αφελείς. Κρούεις ανοιχτές θύρες. Και το κόστος του προϊόντος περιέχει ΦΠΑ (που τον καρπώνεται το άθλιο κράτος), ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (που τον καρπώνονται τα χρεοκοπημένα ταμεία), κόστος ενέργειας (που πάει στην σπάταλη ΔΕΗ), φόρο εισοδήματος (που πάει στη Μέρκελ) κλπ κλπ κλπ. Για να μην αναφέρω το αγγελιόσημο και μπλέξουμε. Η διασταλτική ερμηνεία σου του «πόσο μας κοστίζουν τα ιδιωτικά» πάσχει.

Υ.Γ.
Το χειρότερο με την ιστορία της ΕΡΤ είναι πως νεκρανέστησε (πάνω που πήγαινε οριστικά για φούντο) την εκνευριστική φράση «τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;». Δεν θα το συγχωρήσω ποτέ αυτό στον Σαμαρά  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> http://www.parliament.uk/edm/2013-14/234


Καλά, μην βιαζόμαστε, μόλις 6 υπογραφές έχει συγκεντρώσει για να συζητηθεί  :Wink:  Καλύτερα να περιμένουμε

----------


## patch

> Καλά, μην βιαζόμαστε, μόλις 6 υπογραφές έχει συγκεντρώσει για να συζητηθεί  Καλύτερα να περιμένουμε


δεν ξέρω αν θα συζητηθεί αλλά μιλάμε για διασυρμό της χώρας πλέον απο ανίκανους μουρουτηδες και φαηλους

----------


## sotos65

> strawman argument. Κανείς δεν «τσαμπούνεψε» το δωρεάν. Μόνος σου το είπες, μόνος σου το κατέρριψες. To κανάλι ελεύθερης λήψης το θεωρούν «δωρεάν» μόνο οι ανίδεοι και οι αφελείς. Κρούεις ανοιχτές θύρες. Και το κόστος του προϊόντος περιέχει ΦΠΑ (που τον καρπώνεται το άθλιο κράτος), ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (που τον καρπώνονται τα χρεοκοπημένα ταμεία), κόστος ενέργειας (που πάει στην σπάταλη ΔΕΗ), φόρο εισοδήματος (που πάει στη Μέρκελ) κλπ κλπ κλπ. Για να μην αναφέρω το αγγελιόσημο και μπλέξουμε. Η διασταλτική ερμηνεία σου του «πόσο μας κοστίζουν τα ιδιωτικά» πάσχει.


Όταν μετράμε πόσο μας στοιχίζει η δημόσια τηλεόραση από τη μία, δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μην κοιτάζουμε και το τι μας στοιχίζει η ιδιωτική, είτε μέσω του διαφημιστικού κόστους (το κράτος καρπώνεται και το ΦΠΑ και τα ασφαλιστικά, που πάλι εμείς τα πληρώνουμε), είτε μέσω των αδειών που δεν πληρώνουν. Το ότι θεωρείς ότι αυτή η λογική πάσχει, είναι δικό σου θέμα, καλώς το αναφέρεις όμως εφόσον το πιστεύεις...

Εγώ είμαι με τον Βαξεβάνη πάντως:




> "Έτσι λοιπόν τα μεγάλα έσοδα προέρχονται από το τέλος της ΔΕΗ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι 50 ευρώ το χρόνο για κάθε πολίτη. Δίνεται έτσι η εντύπωση πως η ΕΡΤ είναι το μοναδκό κανάλι που πληρώνουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πληρώνουμε όλα τα κανάλια. Όταν ένα προϊόν διαφημίζεται στην ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, έχει ένα κόστος. Αυτό το κόστος οι εταιρείες το μετακυλίουν στον πελάτη, δηλαδή στο θεατή. Όλα λοιπόν τα κανάλια τα πληρώνουμε εμείς *είτε τα βλέπουμε, είτε όχι*."


http://www.koutipandoras.gr/37819/%C...%B6%CE%AE.html




> Υ.Γ.
> Το χειρότερο με την ιστορία της ΕΡΤ είναι πως νεκρανέστησε (πάνω που πήγαινε οριστικά για φούντο) την εκνευριστική φράση «τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;». Δεν θα το συγχωρήσω ποτέ αυτό στον Σαμαρά


Επίτηδες την έβαλα, το ξέρω ότι είναι εκνευριστική!  :Laughing:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## grayden

> Ναι φίλε, τα πληρώνουμε τα προϊόντα, άρα πληρώνουμε και τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς. Με πολύ απλά λόγια, *δεν είναι δωρεάν* όπως μας τσαμπουνάνε. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
> 
> (χωρίς καν να βάζουμε στη μέση και το θέμα των αδειών που δεν πληρώνουν)


Εσύ δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα, η εταιρία που διαφημίζεται πληρώνει. Το καπέλο της διαφήμισης το τρως ακόμα και αν δεν προβληθεί τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση ενός προϊόντος (όπως γίνεται με την πλειοψηφία των προϊόντων) γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλα μέσα που κάνουν κολοτούμπες για τέτοια έσοδα.

Στο θέμα των συχνοτήτων έχεις δίκιο αλλά είναι γνωστό και χιλιοειπωμένο οπότε δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται παραπάνω ανάλυση.


ΥΓ: Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ σε τι ποσοστό αυξάνεις το κόστος κάποιων προϊόντων επισκεπτόμενος καθημερινά το adslgr;

----------


## dpdt1

αρθρο απο το γεναρη... 
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/86189/...B5%CF%89%CE%BD




> Το επιχείρημα με βάση το οποίο επείσθη και αυτή η κυβέρνηση να μεταθέσει την έναρξη της ισχύος του νόμου ήταν ότι στην παρούσα οικονομική συγκυρία ο φόρος του 20% θα υποχρέωνε τις τηλεοπτικές επιχειρήσεις να απολύσουν τουλάχιστον 2.000 εργαζόμενους, δημοσιογράφους και τεχνικούς.


 :ROFL:

----------


## sotos65

> Εσύ δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα, η εταιρία που διαφημίζεται πληρώνει. Το καπέλο της διαφήμισης το τρως ακόμα και αν δεν προβληθεί τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση ενός προϊόντος (όπως γίνεται με την πλειοψηφία των προϊόντων) γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλα μέσα που κάνουν κολοτούμπες για τέτοια έσοδα.


Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έβαλα ένα link και ένα πίνακα που δείχνει ότι η τηλεόραση εισπράττει πάνω από το 30% των διαφημιστικών εσόδων. Ε, αυτό λοιπόν το 30% + που πάει στα κανάλια, πληρώνω και πληρώνεις...




> ΥΓ: Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ σε τι ποσοστό αυξάνεις το κόστος κάποιων προϊόντων επισκεπτόμενος καθημερινά το adslgr;


Δεν έχω αντίρρηση να πληρώνω το διαφημιστικό κόστος, αλλά δεν δέχομαι και την άποψη ότι αυτές οι υπηρεσίες (των ιδιωτικών καναλιών) προσφέρονται χωρίς κόστος για τους πολίτες, ενώ πληρώνουν "χαράτσια" για την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Εγώ είμαι με τον Βαξεβάνη πάντως:


O Βαξεβάνης, μέσα στη λαϊκίστικη μικρόνοιά του, μπλέκει τα πάντα με τα πάντα. Η διαφήμιση επιβαρύνει την τιμή όλων των προϊόντων ανεξαιρέτως. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πληρώνοντας το κόστος διαφήμισης πληρώνεις τα κανάλια. Ποτέ δεν θα έλεγες «κάθε φορά που αγοράζω πατάτες πληρώνω το ΙΚΑ».

----------


## GetRid

> ΥΓ: Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ σε τι ποσοστό αυξάνεις το κόστος κάποιων προϊόντων επισκεπτόμενος καθημερινά το adslgr;




Off Topic


		Δόλιο επιχείρημα. Εκτός αν το adslgr σου καίει το εγκέφαλο με Τράγκα, Μελέτη και Τούρκικα.

----------


## sotos65

> αρθρο απο το γεναρη... 
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/86189/...B5%CF%89%CE%BD


Οπότε απολύουν τους υπαλλήλους της ΕΡΤ για να ισοφαρίσουν!  :Laughing:  :ROFL:

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έβαλα ένα link και ένα πίνακα που δείχνει ότι η τηλεόραση εισπράττει πάνω από το 30% των διαφημιστικών εσόδων. Ε, αυτό λοιπόν το 30% + που πάει στα κανάλια, πληρώνω και πληρώνεις...


(Επειδή υπάρχουν και ανόητοι) 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το 30% της τιμής ενός προϊόντος αντιπροσωπεύει έξοδα προβολής και διαφήμισης. Το διευκρινίζω επειδή είναι θέμα χρόνου να το γράψει κάποιος πιο κάτω μέσα στα πύρινα επιχειρήματά του.

----------


## sotos65

> O Βαξεβάνης, μέσα στη λαϊκίστικη μικρόνοιά του, μπλέκει τα πάντα με τα πάντα. Η διαφήμιση επιβαρύνει την τιμή όλων των προϊόντων ανεξαιρέτως. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πληρώνοντας το κόστος διαφήμισης πληρώνεις τα κανάλια. Ποτέ δεν θα έλεγες «κάθε φορά που αγοράζω πατάτες πληρώνω το ΙΚΑ».


Ε εντάξει, ο Βαξεβάνης μπλέκει τα πάντα, εγώ μπλέκω τα πάντα, όλοι όσοι λένε το ίδιο μπλέκουν τα πάντα. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα "ξουράφια" που καταφέρνουν να κόψουν το μπλέξιμο...

- - - Updated - - -




> (Επειδή υπάρχουν και ανόητοι) 
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το 30% της τιμής ενός προϊόντος αντιπροσωπεύει έξοδα προβολής και διαφήμισης. Το διευκρινίζω επειδή είναι θέμα χρόνου να το γράψει κάποιος πιο κάτω μέσα στα πύρινα επιχειρήματά του.


Προφανώς όχι, αλλά καλά κάνεις και το λες...

----------


## GetRid

To 30% του 10%.

Αν λοιπόν οι καταναλωτικές σου δαπάνες είναι 10 χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο, τότε για να έχεις το προνόμιο να απολαμβάνεις πορτοσάλτε πληρώνεις 300 ευρώ. Κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## sotos65

Οπότε 300 ευρώ για Πορδοσάλτε ή 50 ευρώ για ΕΡΤ; Βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα...  :Thinking: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα στοιχεία για τη διαφημιστική δαπάνη (στο σύνολο της) για το 2012

http://www.advertising.gr/Article/49...apani-to-2012/

----------


## dpdt1

*Η DIGEA ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ Ή ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΤΗΝ DIGEA;*



> Συγκέντρωση-πορεία στα γραφεία της DIGEA
> (Σωρού 26, Μαρούσι)
> Δευτέρα 17 Ιούνη, 12 μ.μ.
> Προσυγκέντρωση: Σταθμός Προαστιακού «Κηφισίας»
> 
> Συνέλευση έμμισθων, άμισθων, «μπλοκάκηδων», «μαύρων», ανέργων και φοιτητών στα ΜΜΕ


http://katalipsiesiea.blogspot.gr/20...gea-digea.html

----------


## zillion

Έτσι είναι. Έχει σημασία η περιγραφή του ποτηριού ως μισοάδειου ,ενώ ως συνήθως τα μέσα μαζικής προπαγάνδας πλασάρουν μόνο την περιγραφή του μισογεμάτου, διότι ανοίγει ορίζοντες στην σκέψη και την κατανόηση των γεγονότων. Αν το δει λοιπόν κανείς όπως το περιέγραψαν οι συνφορουμίτες τότε τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια λειτουργούν ως μια μεγάλη σκούπα που ρουφάει μέρος της υπεραξίας που παράγει η κοινωνία.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Προφανώς αγνοείτε μερικοί τη χρησιμότητα της διαφήμισης στο εμπόριο και τη βιομηχανία και πως σε αυτή στηρίζονται για την ύπαρξή τους ΟΛΑ τα ΜΜΕ. Αν εσεις το θεωρείτε υπόθεση του Πορτοσάλτε πάω πάσο...

----------


## patch

> Οπότε 300 ευρώ για Πορδοσάλτε ή 50 ευρώ για ΕΡΤ; Βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα... 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα στοιχεία για τη διαφημιστική δαπάνη (στο σύνολο της) για το 2012
> 
> http://www.advertising.gr/Article/49...apani-to-2012/


βάλε μπάμπη για να μην είσαι σε δίλημμα


*Spoiler:*




			μην σου πω πρετέντερης

----------


## sotos65

> Προφανώς αγνοείτε μερικοί τη χρησιμότητα της διαφήμισης στο εμπόριο και τη βιομηχανία και πως σε αυτή στηρίζονται για την ύπαρξή τους ΟΛΑ τα ΜΜΕ. Αν εσεις το θεωρείτε υπόθεση του Πορτοσάλτε πάω πάσο...


Κάθε άλλο παρά την αγνοούμε (κι εγώ συνεργάζομαι με κάποιο περιοδικό εξάλλου, οπότε γνωρίζω την ανάγκη για διαφήμιση, ιδιαίτερα αυτό το καιρό) ή σνομπάρουμε τη χρησιμότητα της. Αλλά δεν αγνοούμε και τη χρησιμότητα ενός δημόσιου ΜΜΕ...

----------


## patch

> Προφανώς αγνοείτε μερικοί τη χρησιμότητα της διαφήμισης στο εμπόριο και τη βιομηχανία και πως σε αυτή στηρίζονται για την ύπαρξή τους ΟΛΑ τα ΜΜΕ. Αν εσεις το θεωρείτε υπόθεση του Πορτοσάλτε πάω πάσο...


οχι καλέ, είχαμε και όζον τώρα έχουμε σουτιέν 
τι άλλο να θέλουμε
θα ήθελα να το βάλει πάντως ο σκαι σε μικρο παράθυρο την ώρα που βλέπετε αγώνα

----------


## sotos65

> βάλε μπάμπη για να μην είσαι σε δίλημμα
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			μην σου πω πρετέντερης


Τον Μπάμπη τον Σουγιά;  :Laughing:

----------


## patch

ενα ειναι το κομμα ενας ειναι ο μπαμπης  :Closed topic:

----------


## dpdt1

παραδειγματιζομενος απο Σαμαρα, ο Erdogan κλεινει το Hayat TV (προοδευτικο τουρκικο καναλι).. 
http://www.hayattv.net/

ολοι οι δικτατορες-wannabe τα ιδια σκ@τα ειναι.

----------


## maik

> Περιμένω από την ΕΡΤ να βγει αυτές τις μέρες από το "επανάσταση mode", να παρατήσει την ομφαλοσκόπηση ("η ιστορία μας, ο Χατζηδάκις, τι καλοί που είμαστε"), να κατεβάσει τα αριστερίστικα πανό από την πρόσοψη και *να μην επιτρέπει κομματικούς εκπροσώπους* να αγορεύουν στα σκαλιά της. ΟΚ αυτά για τις πρώτες μέρες, ώρα να προχωρήσουν.


Πονεσε τοσο πολυ;

----------


## GetRid

> Οπότε 300 ευρώ για Πορδοσάλτε ή 50 ευρώ για ΕΡΤ; Βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα... 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα στοιχεία για τη διαφημιστική δαπάνη (στο σύνολο της) για το 2012
> 
> http://www.advertising.gr/Article/49...apani-to-2012/


Συνεπώς ο μανώλης καψής κόστισε σε κάθε ελληνικό νοικοκυριο 117,25 ευρώ το 2012

----------


## linman

*"Καταστροφή για τον αθλητισμό το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ"*

Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΓΑΣ, Κώστας Παναγόπουλος, μίλησε για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, χαρακτηρίζοντας το τεράστιο πλήγμα για την κοινωνία και καταστροφή για τον ερασιτεχνικό αθλητισμό

Σε δηλώσεις του στον “NovaΣΠΟΡ FM 94,6”, ο κ. Παναγόπουλος αναφγέρθηκε στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, έκανε λόγο για... ψυχολογικό σοκ, τόνισε πως “... δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ούτε μια μέρα χωρίς δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα”, ενώ εξέφρασε και την ελπίδα του για άμεση διόρθωση της κατάστασης.

Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΓΑΣ, Κώστας Παναγόπουλος, μίλησε στον "NovaΣΠΟΡ FM" για:

-το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ: «Η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση έχει σταθεί δίπλα στο ΣΕΓΑΣ και στέκονται με συνέπεια όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Είναι το παράθυρο μας στον κόσμο. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ούτε μια μέρα χωρίς δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα. Είναι τεράστιο πλήγμα και πρόβλημα για την κοινωνία, είναι καταστροφή για τον ερασιτεχνικό αθλητισμό. Ο ερασιτεχνικός αθλητισμός για να επιβιώσει, χρειάζεται επαφή με την κοινωνία. Αυτή την επαφή την διασφαλίζει η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση και το έχει κάνει με επιτυχία πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, είτε για μικρά, είτε για μεγάλα γεγονότα.

----------


## sotos65

> Συνεπώς ο μανώλης καψής κόστισε σε κάθε ελληνικό νοικοκυριο 117,25 ευρώ το 2012


Ο Χριστός κι η Παναγία!  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -




> *"Καταστροφή για τον αθλητισμό το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ"*
> 
> Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΕΓΑΣ, Κώστας Παναγόπουλος, μίλησε για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, χαρακτηρίζοντας το τεράστιο πλήγμα για την κοινωνία και καταστροφή για τον ερασιτεχνικό αθλητισμό.


Αναρχοάπλυτος, τι ξέρει αυτός...

----------


## patch

> Πονεσε τοσο πολυ;


ένας στο twitter έγραψε
είναι ο πρώτος αγώνας μου δώσαμε με ίσους όρους και τους πήραμε τα σώβρακα

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Πονεσε τοσο πολυ;


Ένιωσες περήφανος με το σχόλιό σου, ε; 

Υ.Γ.
Εξαιρετική η παρέμβασή σου για την ειδηση από το blob με τον Χάρη Τσάρουρα. Δείχνει άνθρωπο με ευφυία και χιούμορ. Συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## GetRid

> Ο Χριστός κι η Παναγία!


Ω! με συγχωρείς! Ο μανωλης καψής συγκεκριμένα κόστισε κάτι παραπάνω, γιατί στα 469 εκ. δεν συμπεριέλαβα τα 98 εκ. αγύριστα δανεικά που πήρε το κανάλι του.  :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

> Ω! με συγχωρείς! Ο μνωλης καψής συγκεκριμένα κόστισε κάτι παραπάνω για στα 4659 εκ. δεν συμπεριέλαβα τα 98 εκ. αγύριστα δανεικά που πήρε το κανάλι του.


"Ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, χωρίς κόστος στους Έλληνες!" (νέο ανέκδοτο)

----------


## patch

οβελιξ: αυτές τις δυο ώρες πάντως λες και το κάνουν επίτηδες  για να σε διαψεύσουν έχουν πει τα πάντα κυριολεκτικά

----------


## maik

> Ένιωσες περήφανος με το σχόλιό σου, ε; 
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Εξαιρετική η παρέμβασή σου για την ειδηση από το blob με τον Χάρη Τσάρουρα. Δείχνει άνθρωπο με ευφυία και χιούμορ. Συγχαρητήρια.


Απο την πολη ερχομαι και στην κορφη κανελα
Αλλα αντ αλλα της Παρασκευης το γαλα.

Αληθεια τα coralia τι κανουν;

----------


## Οβελίξ

> οβελιξ: αυτές τις δυο ώρες πάντως λες και το κάνουν επίτηδες  για να σε διαψεύσουν έχουν πει τα πάντα κυριολεκτικά


Αν μιλάς για τον αέρα της ΕΡΤ, μακάρι.

----------


## dpdt1

οσο για τα κομματοσκυλα με τις σημαιες ουτε γω συμφωνω. οι ιδιοι οι εργαζομενοι παντως δε κανουν κανενα διαχωρισμο στο προγραμμα που βγαζουν μονοι τους, με τα ελαχιστα μεσα που εχουν.. και μη πεις οτι διαφωνεις σε αυτο? 
μεχρι και ο τηλεμαιντανος αδωνις μιλησε στη τηλεοραση των εργαζομενων...

----------


## grayden

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δόλιο επιχείρημα. Εκτός αν το adslgr σου καίει το εγκέφαλο με Τράγκα, Μελέτη και Τούρκικα.


Καθόλου δόλιο.

Είναι ακριβώς ο μηχανισμός με τον οποίο μοιράζεται η διαφημιστική πίτα στην τηλεόραση (προσπερνάμε μερικά θεματάκια της AGB για χάρην οικονομίας). Όταν βλέπεις τηλεόραση, ανοίγεις ραδιόφωνο, διαβάζεις περιοδικό/εφημερίδα/διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο ή όταν επισκέπτεσαι μια σελίδα που προβάλει διαφημίσεις (καλή ώρα) είσαι άμεσα υπεύθυνος για το κόστος αυτό (κατά ένα απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό αλλά είσαι).

Το περιεχόμενο λίγη σχέση έχει με την ουσία της συζήτησης (όταν η Wind πχ διαφημίζεται στο μισό internet τότε την πληρώνουν όλοι οι πελάτες της ακόμα και αν δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι είναι το internet).




> To 30% του 10%.
> 
> Αν λοιπόν οι καταναλωτικές σου δαπάνες είναι 10 χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο,  τότε για να έχεις το προνόμιο να απολαμβάνεις πορτοσάλτε πληρώνεις 300  ευρώ. Κάθε χρόνο.


Αν είχα τόσα λεφτά ώστε να δίνω 10000 ευρώ τον χρόνο σε καταναλωτικά  αγαθά που διαφημίζονται στην τηλεόραση χαλάλι τους τα 300 ευρώ. jk


Το  μέσο νοικοκυριό καταναλώνει αγαθά τα οποία συνήθως δεν διαφημίζονται  ιδιαίτερα στην τηλεόραση. Αντίθετα, όλα τα νοικοκυριά πληρώνουν (έμμεσα)  για να έχει το τάδε προϊόν περίοπτη θέση στα ράφια των Super Markets.




> Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα έβαλα ένα link και ένα  πίνακα που δείχνει ότι η τηλεόραση εισπράττει πάνω από το 30% των  διαφημιστικών εσόδων. Ε, αυτό λοιπόν το 30% + που πάει στα κανάλια,  πληρώνω και πληρώνεις...
> 
> Δεν έχω αντίρρηση να πληρώνω το διαφημιστικό κόστος, αλλά δεν δέχομαι  και την άποψη ότι αυτές οι υπηρεσίες (των ιδιωτικών καναλιών)  προσφέρονται χωρίς κόστος για τους πολίτες, ενώ πληρώνουν "χαράτσια" για  την ΕΡΤ.





> Οπότε 300 ευρώ για Πορδοσάλτε ή 50 ευρώ για ΕΡΤ; Βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα... 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα στοιχεία για τη διαφημιστική δαπάνη (στο σύνολο της) για το 2012
> 
> http://www.advertising.gr/Article/49...apani-to-2012/


Το νούμερο είναι εντελώς πλασματικό (και δεν το πληρώνουν και όλοι,  σε αντίθεση με την ΕΡΤ) οπότε δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα να το  συζητάμε.

----------


## maik

> οσο για τα κομματοσκυλα με τις σημαιες ουτε γω συμφωνω. οι ιδιοι οι εργαζομενοι παντως δε κανουν κανενα διαχωρισμο στο προγραμμα που βγαζουν μονοι τους, με τα ελαχιστα μεσα που εχουν.. και μη πεις οτι διαφωνεις σε αυτο? 
> μεχρι και ο τηλεμαιντανος αδωνις μιλησε στη τηλεοραση των εργαζομενων...


Και η Βουλτεψη βεβαιως βεβαιως. Η οποια αφου μας ειπε οτι ολα τα κρατικα καναλια στην Ευρωπη τα εχουν αγορασει εμποροι οπλων , οταν την στριμωξε η δημοσιογραφος θυμωσε και αρχισε τα *"μην μου μιλας εμενα ετσι"* 
Αυτη ειναι η τηλεοραση που ηθελαν και τωρα αλαζει σιγα σιγα. Ισως αυτη ηθελε και καποιοι αλλοι εδω μεσα.
Να μην τολμα κανεις να τους αντιμιλησει.

----------


## sotos65

> Καθόλου δόλιο.
> 
> Είναι ακριβώς ο μηχανισμός με τον οποίο μοιράζεται η διαφημιστική πίτα στην τηλεόραση (προσπερνάμε μερικά θεματάκια της AGB για χάρην οικονομίας). Όταν βλέπεις τηλεόραση, ανοίγεις ραδιόφωνο, διαβάζεις περιοδικό/εφημερίδα/διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο ή όταν επισκέπτεσαι μια σελίδα που προβάλει διαφημίσεις (καλή ώρα) είσαι άμεσα υπεύθυνος για το κόστος αυτό (κατά ένα απειροελάχιστο ποσοστό αλλά είσαι).
> 
> Το περιεχόμενο λίγη σχέση έχει με την ουσία της συζήτησης (όταν η Wind πχ διαφημίζεται στο μισό internet τότε την πληρώνουν όλοι οι πελάτες της ακόμα και αν δεν ξέρουν ούτε τι είναι το internet).
> 
> Αν είχα τόσα λεφτά ώστε να δίνω 10000 ευρώ τον χρόνο σε καταναλωτικά  αγαθά που διαφημίζονται στην τηλεόραση χαλάλι τους τα 300 ευρώ. jk
> Το  μέσο νοικοκυριό καταναλώνει αγαθά τα οποία συνήθως δεν διαφημίζονται  ιδιαίτερα στην τηλεόραση. Αντίθετα, όλα τα νοικοκυριά πληρώνουν (έμμεσα)  για να έχει το τάδε προϊόν περίοπτη θέση στα ράφια των Super Markets.
> 
> Το νούμερο είναι εντελώς πλασματικό (και δεν το πληρώνουν και όλοι,  σε αντίθεση με την ΕΡΤ) οπότε δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα να το  συζητάμε.


Τα 1.100.000.000 είναι πλασματικό και δεν το πληρώνουν όλοι; Από που προκύπτει ότι είναι πλασματικό (και είναι και αρκετά χαμηλότερο το ποσό από προηγούμενα χρόνια) και ποιοι το πληρώνουν δηλαδή; Πόσα από αυτά που διαφημίζονται σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο, *δεν* αγοράζουμε; Μιλάς για super market, αλλά και τα ίδια τα super market διαφημίζονται...

----------


## linman

*"Ανησυχητικό μήνυμα για τη δημοκρατία, το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ"*

Κατά του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ τάσσεται απερίφραστα ο υποψήφιος των Γερμανών Σοσιαλδημοκρατών, Πέερ Στάινμπρουκ, δηλώνοντας στο Βήμα ότι «δεν συνάδει με το δικαίωμα της αμερόληπτης ενημέρωσης των πολιτών». 

«Είναι ανησυχητικό μήνυμα για τη δημοκρατία. Η απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι προβληματική, επειδή οι μόνοι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί που λειτουργούν τώρα είναι ιδιωτικοί. Κι αυτό εύκολα θα μπορούσε να παρεξηγηθεί ως προσπάθεια επηρεασμού του δημόσιου τρόπου ενημέρωσης, μιας ανεξάρτητης δηλαδή πηγής πληροφοριών, η οποία τίθεται κυριολεκτικά εκτός λειτουργίας» προσθέτει ο κ. Στάινμπρουκ.

----------


## patch

η ερτ έπρεπε να κλείσει γιατί δεν μπορούν να ελέγχουν τα έξοδα των τεχνικών και να βρουν τρόπο να παρουσιαστούν στην δουλειά τους

κοκομπλοκο πιπιλη

έδωσε ρέστα ο @ypopto_mousi στον αέρα και τώρα λένε για το νερό

----------


## sotos65

> Και η Βουλτεψη βεβαιως βεβαιως. Η οποια αφου μας ειπε οτι ολα τα κρατικα καναλια στην Ευρωπη τα εχουν αγορασει εμποροι οπλων , οταν την στριμωξε η δημοσιογραφος θυμωσε και αρχισε τα *"μην μου μιλας εμενα ετσι"* 
> Αυτη ειναι η τηλεοραση που ηθελαν και τωρα αλαζει σιγα σιγα. Ισως αυτη ηθελε και καποιοι αλλοι εδω μεσα.
> Να μην τολμα κανεις να τους αντιμιλησει.


Μόλις της είπαν ότι ακόμα και ο πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, Σουλτζ, καταδικάζει και καταγγέλει το κλείσιμο, έκανε τη γυριστή (έχω συνεδρίαση λέει στη Βουλή, η κότα)! Δεν την έπαιρνε βέβαια να πει τα ίδια και για τον πρόεδρο του ΕΚ...

----------


## dpdt1

*Ο Ψυχάρης στηρίζει τον Πρωθυπουργό: Να τολμήσει! Δεν έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ επειδή το απαίτησαν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα*

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/110739...1%CE%BD-%CF%84

τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα λενε οτι δε φταινε τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα. μαλιστα.
 :Razz:

----------


## patch

> Greetings from Greece.
> 
>  First,i'd like to clarify that as a Greek citizen,i do not agree with what the following elected representative/member of the Greek Parliament is saying.
>  In fact,as a Greek i am utterly disgusted and ashamed of what this member of the Greek Parliament is saying.
> 
>  The following excerpt is taken from the live program of ET3,one of the 3 nation-wide tv stations of ERT,the country's public state-owned broadcaster,which the government shut down.
>  Since then the stations are run solely from their reporter's and technicians,without any kind of government control,and are trying to keep the stations alive and broadcasting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j8iPMEuTKo
> ...


bump τον κακό @artemius  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sotos65

> *Ο Ψυχάρης στηρίζει τον Πρωθυπουργό: Να τολμήσει! Δεν έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ επειδή το απαίτησαν τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα*
> 
> http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/110739...1%CE%BD-%CF%84
> 
> τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα λενε οτι δε φταινε τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα. μαλιστα.


Βρε τον Ψυχάρη τον μικρομεσαίο...  :ROFL:

----------


## linman

*Νίκος Καλογερόπουλος: Αυτά πουλημένα τομάρια είναι, αλλά ας ξυπνήσει κι ο Έλληνας!*
"Αυτά πουλημένα τομάρια είναι, αλλά ας ξυπνήσει κι ο Έλληνας! Ας ξυπνήσει κι ο Έλληνας, να δει τι ψηφίζει εν πάση περιπτώσει! Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έχει πάθει ο Έλληνας, και κοιμάται ολόρθος! Θυμάσαι τι λέει ο Βάρναλης; Άιντε θύμα, άιντε ψώνιο, άιντε σύμβολο αιώνιο, αν ξυπνήσεις μονομιάς θα ‘ρθει ανάποδα ο ντουνιάς! Άιντε να δούμε... πότε, στο διάολο, θα ξυπνήσει!" Ο ηθοποιός, συγγραφέας και τραγουδοποιός Νίκος Καλογερόπουλος, μιλά στην Κρυσταλία Πατούλη για το tvxs.gr, με αφορμή το κλείσιμο της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης.


N.K.: Η αφορμή δεν είναι για να μιλήσουμε μόνο γι' αυτό που συνέβη, αλλά είναι η αφορμή για να φύγουν όλοι αυτοί οι μαμούχαλοι και να πάνε από κει που ήρθανε! Αυτή η αφορμή να γίνει η ΕΡΤ.
Και πιστεύω ότι ο κόσμος δεν πάει εκεί για να συμπαρασταθεί μόνο στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ, γιατί οι άνεργοι είναι δύο εκατομμύρια Έλληνες! Πάει, γιατί δεν γούσταρε αυτή την ξεφτίλα να κατεβάσουν τους διακόπτες και να γίνει σκοτάδι, μαύρη νύχτα, στο εθνικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό δίκτυο. Το οποιο ανήκει σε μας! Δεν ανήκει σ' αυτούς!
http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/204168

----------


## GetRid

> Το  μέσο νοικοκυριό καταναλώνει αγαθά τα οποία συνήθως δεν διαφημίζονται  ιδιαίτερα στην τηλεόραση. Αντίθετα, όλα τα νοικοκυριά πληρώνουν (έμμεσα)  για να έχει το τάδε προϊόν περίοπτη θέση στα ράφια των Super Markets.


Στο μέση επιβάρυνση αναφέρθηκα. Υπάρχουν αγαθά που το κόστος της διαφήμισης φτάνει το 60%-70% της τελικής τιμής (πχ αρώματα). Ή αναφέροντας πχ πιο ευρείας κατανάλωσης αγαθά, με μεγάλη διαφημιστική δαπάνη, όπως υπηρεσίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, η διαφημιστική δαπάνη φθανει το 25% (αν θυμάμαι σώστα).

----------


## dpdt1

*Μίλα μου για σπατάλες στην ΕΡΤ...*




> “ Το μεγάλο πάρτι που στήθηκε στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση επί κυβέρνησης Αντώνη Σαμαρά ”


http://www.periodista.gr/medias/item...%CF%82-1%CE%BF

----------


## kontinos

Για ποιο λογο μιλαμε για διαφημιστικη δαπανη οταν μιλαμε για δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση? Καλοδεχουμενα φυσικα για τα εσοδα της σε αυτο το συστημα τα διαφημιστικα εσοδα, αλλα ο θεσμικος ρολος της δημοσιας τηλεορασης δεν μπορει να μπαινει στη ζυγαρια οπως οποιοδηποτε αλλο παρανομο ιδιωτικο καναλι που λειτουργει επιχειρηματικα.

----------


## grayden

> Τα 1.100.000.000 είναι πλασματικό και δεν το πληρώνουν όλοι; Από που προκύπτει ότι είναι πλασματικό (και είναι και αρκετά χαμηλότερο το ποσό από προηγούμενα χρόνια) και ποιοι το πληρώνουν δηλαδή; Πόσα από αυτά που διαφημίζονται σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο, *δεν* αγοράζουμε; Μιλάς για super market, αλλά και τα ίδια τα super market διαφημίζονται...


Το 1,1Β προφανώς και δεν είναι πλασματικό αλλά με την ίδια ευκολία μπορώ να σου αναφέρω τα δις που πάνε για διαφήμιση στην Google. Ξέρουμε και οι δύο βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα σε αυτό.

Τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν στην ελληνική ιδιωτική τηλεόραση δόθηκαν από πάρα πολλές εταιρίες για πολλά και διαφορετικά προϊόντα. Αν δεν πήγαιναν εκεί θα πήγαιναν στον τύπο ή στο internet.

Ανεξαρτήτως του που πήγαν, αυτά τα κόστη είναι εξ αρχής μέσα στην τιμή ενός προϊόντος (όπως το κόστος κατασκευής πχ) και δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις πρακτικά ποτέ. Πάντα κάπου, κάπως θα το πληρώνεις.

Τα Super Markets διαφημίζονται (όσα διαφημίζονται) με άλλες συχνότητες οπότε και άλλα κόστη. Συνήθως είναι ανά περιόδους ή όταν τα έσοδα κάνουν βουτιά.


Αυτό που θα είχε πάντως ενδιαφέρον είναι να βλέπαμε διαφημιστικά κόστη ανά εταιρία.

Εγώ ας πούμε δεν αγόρασα αυτοκίνητο, περιοδικό, εφημερίδα, αλκοολούχα/αναψυκτικά, οτιδήποτε από Jumbo, πρόγραμμα κινητής ή σταθερής, κτλ οπότε τα κόστη που λες ότι πληρώνω για την ιδιωτική τηλεόραση δεν είναι καθόλου τα ίδια με του οποιουδήποτε άλλου.

----------


## sotos65

> Το 1,1Β προφανώς και δεν είναι πλασματικό αλλά με την ίδια ευκολία μπορώ να σου αναφέρω τα δις που πάνε για διαφήμιση στην Google. Ξέρουμε και οι δύο βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα σε αυτό.
> 
> Τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν στην ελληνική ιδιωτική τηλεόραση δόθηκαν από πάρα πολλές εταιρίες για πολλά και διαφορετικά προϊόντα. Αν δεν πήγαιναν εκεί θα πήγαιναν στον τύπο ή στο internet.
> 
> Ανεξαρτήτως του που πήγαν, αυτά τα κόστη είναι εξ αρχής μέσα στην τιμή ενός προϊόντος (όπως το κόστος κατασκευής πχ) και δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις πρακτικά ποτέ. Πάντα κάπου, κάπως θα το πληρώνεις.
> 
> Τα Super Markets διαφημίζονται (όσα διαφημίζονται) με άλλες συχνότητες οπότε και άλλα κόστη. Συνήθως είναι ανά περιόδους ή όταν τα έσοδα κάνουν βουτιά.
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ποιες είναι οι διαφωνίες σου. Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των διαφημιστικών εσόδων πάει στη τηλεόραση, από πάρα πολλές εταιρείες, καμία αντίρρηση. Το αν έλειπε η τηλεόραση θα πήγαινε αλλού, είναι πιθανό, αλλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια που υπάρχει η τηλεόραση πάει σε αυτή. Οπότε που είναι το λάθος όταν λέω (λέμε) ότι η τηλεόραση (ιδιωτική κυρίως) χρηματοδοτείται από τις διαφημίσεις, δηλαδή από τα προϊόντα που αγοράζουμε, και δεν είναι μία υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται χωρίς κόστος για μας; Είτε τη βλέπουμε τη Φατμαγιούλ, είτε όχι (το ίδιο δηλαδή επιχείρημα που λένε ορισμένοι και για την ΕΡΤ,  ότι δεν την βλέπουν, άρα γιατί να πληρώνουν τέλος).

----------


## grayden

> Για ποιο λογο μιλαμε για διαφημιστικη δαπανη οταν μιλαμε για δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση? Καλοδεχουμενα φυσικα για τα εσοδα της σε αυτο το συστημα τα διαφημιστικα εσοδα, αλλα ο θεσμικος ρολος της δημοσιας τηλεορασης δεν μπορει να μπαινει στη ζυγαρια οπως οποιοδηποτε αλλο παρανομο ιδιωτικο καναλι που λειτουργει επιχειρηματικα.


Η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι των διαφημίσεων οπότε καλώς αναφέρεται σε σχετικές συζητήσεις. Η τρέχουσα συζήτηση για τα κόστη γίνεται επειδή κάποιος κάπου ειχε την φαινή ιδέα να συγκρίνει τον "κεφαλικό" φόρο της ΕΡΤ με τα κόστη της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης ανά πολίτη. Βέβαια είτε λόγω άγνειας είτε λόγο κουτοπονηριάς έβαλε τα διαφημιστικά κόστη στο παιχνίδι όταν αυτά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το θέμα (τουλάχιστον αν έβαζε και τα κόστη των διαφημίσεων για την προβολή στην ΕΡΤ και έκανε την σούμα με αυτά μέσω της ΔΕΗ θα ήταν πιο σωστός).

Τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν είναι απλώς παράνομα, λειτουργούν με την λογική της τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων. Χόρεψε τον χορό μας για να μην σου βάλουμε λουκέτο/κατεδαφήσουμε το σπίτι.

----------


## sotos65

Διάλειμμα ολίγων λεπτών  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GetRid

> Εγώ ας πούμε δεν αγόρασα αυτοκίνητο, περιοδικό, εφημερίδα, αλκοολούχα/αναψυκτικά, οτιδήποτε από Jumbo, πρόγραμμα κινητής ή σταθερής, κτλ οπότε τα κόστη που λες ότι πληρώνω για την ιδιωτική τηλεόραση δεν είναι καθόλου τα ίδια με του οποιουδήποτε άλλου.


Ελα!, μην παριστάνεις τον ανόητο. Και ανα δεν αγόρασες τίποτε από τα παραπάνω μιας και είσαι κατοικος σπηλιάς, σίγουρα πληρωσες αγαθα και υπηρεσίες από παραγωγούς οι οποίοι με την σερά τους είχαν δαπάνες πάνω σε αγαθά και υπηρεσίες που διαφημίζονται. Και συμνεπώς οι συγκεκριμένοι παραγωγοί είθναι υποχρεωμένοι να αυξήσουν τις τιμές των αγαθών και των υπηρεεσιών που παράγουν για να αντεπεξέλθουν.

Σου φαίνονται πάραλογα όλα αυτά; Αν ναι καλώς ήρθες στον παράλογο τρόπο που ο καπιταλισμός οργανώνει την παραγωγή του πλούτου της ανθρώπινής εργασίας.
Καλ΄'ως ήρθες στον παράλογο τρόπο που ο καπιταλισμός διαμοιράζει αυτόν τον πλούτο.

----------


## mpetou

> Τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν είναι απλώς παράνομα, λειτουργούν με την λογική της τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων. Χόρεψε τον χορό μας για να μην σου βάλουμε λουκέτο/κατεδαφήσουμε το σπίτι.


σωστο αλλα βολευονται και αυτα αφου ειναι ποιο φτηνη η προπαγανδα απο το να πληρωσουνε για τις συχνοτητες...
ειναι ποιο φτηνοι οι μισθοι 10-20 κομματικων δημοσιογραφων απο το να αγορασουνε τη συχνοτητα και να πληρωνουνε φορους.

Ειμαι σιγουρος τωρα που το κρατικο οξυγονο τελειωσε δεν θα bidarane σε πιθανη δημοπρασια με τοσο ζηλο

----------


## patch

την τρίτη η απόφαση ΣτΕ  :ROFL:

----------


## grayden

> Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ποιες είναι οι διαφωνίες σου. Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των διαφημιστικών εσόδων πάει στη τηλεόραση, από πάρα πολλές εταιρείες, καμία αντίρρηση. Το αν έλειπε η τηλεόραση θα πήγαινε αλλού, είναι πιθανό, αλλά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια που υπάρχει η τηλεόραση πάει σε αυτή. Οπότε που είναι το λάθος όταν λέω (λέμε) ότι η τηλεόραση (ιδιωτική κυρίως) χρηματοδοτείται από τις διαφημίσεις, δηλαδή από τα προϊόντα που αγοράζουμε, και δεν είναι μία υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται χωρίς κόστος για μας; Είτε τη βλέπουμε τη Φατμαγιούλ, είτε όχι (το ίδιο δηλαδή επιχείρημα που λένε ορισμένοι και για την ΕΡΤ,  ότι δεν την βλέπουν, άρα γιατί να πληρώνουν τέλος).


Η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι γίνεται σύγκριση του "κεφαλικού" φόρου της ΕΡΤ με τα κόστη της τηλεοπτικής διαφήμισης δια 10.000.000 που και καλά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο και δεν πρέπει να λέμε ότι πληρώνουμε τόσα κάθε χρόνο για να έχουμε ιδιωτική τηλεόραση που δείχνει σκ@τά 20 ώρες την ημέρα.

----------


## patch

> ...
> Τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν είναι απλώς παράνομα, λειτουργούν με την λογική της τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων. Χόρεψε τον χορό μας για να μην σου βάλουμε λουκέτο/κατεδαφήσουμε το σπίτι.


οι κυβερνήσεις σαμποτάρουν τα κανάλια δλδ 
νταξ τότε

----------


## mpetou

ε το ΣτΕ το ειπαμε κανει τον ποντιο πιλατο για μεχρι να κουραστουνε και να ξεφουσκωσει.

δεν ξερω αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι προκειμενου να μην γινει κολοτουμπα απο καποιο θα παιξει ρολο απομηχανη θεου για ειναι και καλα win-win κατασταση
σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα παιξει το ποντιο πιλατο θα δηλωσει αναρμοδιο..

----------


## MNP-10

> την τρίτη η απόφαση ΣτΕ


Αμα ειναι για καμμια απεργια, αμεσως βγαζει αποφασεις  :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

> Η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι γίνεται σύγκριση του "κεφαλικού" φόρου της ΕΡΤ με τα κόστη της τηλεοπτικής διαφήμισης δια 10.000.000 που και καλά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο και δεν πρέπει να λέμε ότι πληρώνουμε τόσα κάθε χρόνο για να έχουμε ιδιωτική τηλεόραση που δείχνει σκ@τά 20 ώρες την ημέρα.


Ναι, αυτά δείχνει, αλλά πως θα γίνει την πληρώνουμε! Δεν πέφτουν από τον ουρανό τα έσοδα της...

----------


## anon

> Σοκ και δέος, εγώ γιατί τον είχα για παπαγαλάκι τον Βλάχο;


Γιατί ήταν. Κάηκε η γούνα του, και άρχιζε να τσιρηζει... Απλό... Βλέπουμε στην ΕΡΤ αυτή την στιγμή το άδειασμα απο την κυβέρνηση (για δικούς τους λόγους) όλων όσων βολέψανε τόσα χρόνια όσους φυτέψανε. Λογικό ειναι αυτό το άδειασμα να έχει προκαλέσει σοκ και δέος, και ίσως μεταστροφή πολλών εξ αυτών (που όμως μπορεί ναναι παροδική εφόσον εξασφαλίσουν σεαυτόν) σε κάτι πιο ηθικό και δίκαιο.

Να ξαναπώ όμως ότι για μένα κυριότερο είναι ο φασιστικός τρόπος επιβολής λογοκρισίας και αποφάσεων.

----------


## grayden

> σωστο αλλα βολευονται και αυτα αφου ειναι ποιο φτηνη η προπαγανδα απο το να πληρωσουνε για τις συχνοτητες...
> ειναι ποιο φτηνοι οι μισθοι 10-20 κομματικων δημοσιογραφων απο το να αγορασουνε τη συχνοτητα και να πληρωνουνε φορους.
> 
> Ειμαι σιγουρος τωρα που το κρατικο οξυγονο τελειωσε δεν θα bidarane σε πιθανη δημοπρασια με τοσο ζηλο





> οι κυβερνήσεις σαμποτάρουν τα κανάλια δλδ
> νταξ τότε


Αλισβερίσι λέγεται. Δίνει κάτι ο ένας, δίνει κάτι ο άλλος και η κατάσταση διαιωνίζεται.




Off Topic


		Αν έρθει αύριο κιόλας μια κυβέρνηση και κατεδαφίσει κάθε αυθαίρετο πόσο χρόνο ζωής της δίνετε;
	





> Ελα!, μην παριστάνεις τον ανόητο. Και ανα δεν αγόρασες τίποτε από τα παραπάνω μιας και είσαι κατοικος σπηλιάς, σίγουρα πληρωσες αγαθα και υπηρεσίες από παραγωγούς οι οποίοι με την σερά τους είχαν δαπάνες πάνω σε αγαθά και υπηρεσίες που διαφημίζονται. Και συμνεπώς οι συγκεκριμένοι παραγωγοί είθναι υποχρεωμένοι να αυξήσουν τις τιμές των αγαθών και των υπηρεεσιών που παράγουν για να αντεπεξέλθουν.
> 
> Σου φαίνονται πάραλογα όλα αυτά; Αν ναι καλώς ήρθες στον παράλογο τρόπο που ο καπιταλισμός οργανώνει την παραγωγή του πλούτου της ανθρώπινής εργασίας.
> Καλ΄'ως ήρθες στον παράλογο τρόπο που ο καπιταλισμός διαμοιράζει αυτόν τον πλούτο.


Δεν με χαλάει που πληρώνω ένα καπέλο στην τιμή για διαφήμιση. Ξέρω ότι το πληρώνω για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους.

Τα περί καπιταλισμού είναι κυριολεκτικά ό,τι να ναι. Σε κάθε σύστημα με υπερπροσφορά παρόμοιων προϊόντων θα υπάρχει μια μορφή διαφήμισης ανάλογη των τεχνολογικών δυνατοτήτων, κοινωνικών δομών, νόμων, κτλ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, αυτά δείχνει, αλλά πως θα γίνει την πληρώνουμε! Δεν πέφτουν από τον ουρανό τα έσοδα της...


Ούτε και του ραδιοφώνου, περιοδικών, εφημερίδων, websites, κτλ.

Η ουσία είναι να ξέρεις για ποιο λόγο πληρώνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις και το καπέλο στην τιμή των προϊόντων ΔΕΝ το πληρώνεις για να έχεις ιδιωτική τηλεόραση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αμα ειναι για καμμια απεργια, αμεσως βγαζει αποφασεις


δεν προλαβαινει να βγαλει αποφαση

τωρα υπαρχει το κολπο της "επιστρατευσης" ετσι τους βγαζουν απο τον κοπο τους κυριους στο ΣτΕ.

----------


## patch

> Αλισβερίσι λέγεται. Δίνει κάτι ο ένας, δίνει κάτι ο άλλος και η κατάσταση διαιωνίζεται.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν έρθει αύριο κιόλας μια κυβέρνηση και κατεδαφίσει κάθε αυθαίρετο πόσο χρόνο ζωής της δίνετε;
> ...


δεν την κόβεις την καραμέλα ;
ναι, να πληρώσουν τις άδειες τους η να κλείσουν. δεν θα μας λείψουν

για το internet απο τι ξερω πληρώνουν τους φόρους τους, δεν είναι παράνομοι
αν μερικά site/blog τα αποκρύπτουν είναι για την ΔΟΥ φοροφυγάδες δεν έχουν κάποιο νόμο να τους λέει απαλλάσσονται

----------


## GetRid

> Τα περί καπιταλισμού είναι κυριολεκτικά ό,τι να ναι. Σε κάθε σύστημα με υπερπροσφορά παρόμοιων προϊόντων θα υπάρχει μια μορφή διαφήμισης ανάλογη των τεχνολογικών δυνατοτήτων, κοινωνικών δομών, νόμων, κτλ.


Το μόνο σύστημα οργανωσης της παραγωγής που υπάρχει υπερπροσφορα αγαθών (δηλάδη αγαθά που δεν μπορόυν να καταναλωθούν γαιτί οι παραγώγοί δεν διαθέτουν αρκετό εισόδημα ώστε να καταναλώσουν τα αγαθα που οι ίδιοι παράγουν), είναι ο καπιταλισμός. Αυτό το εξωφρενικό σύτημα που κατάστρέφει τεράστιες παραγωγικές δυνάμεις και αναντικατάστους πόρους. Το μόνο σύτημα που παράγει γιγάντιες ποσότητες αγαθών που πετιούνται, γιατί οι παραγωγοί και οι καταναλωτές τους δεν διαθέτουν τα χρήματα για να τα αγοράσουν.

----------


## mpetou

ΩΠΠΠ ακουστε τι ειπε εργαζομενος στον οτε..

ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΚΟ ???? τοτε γελουσατε και λεγατε οτι ειμουνα γραφικος..

*ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ DT ΒΟΥΤΗΞΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΝΕ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ ....

Βγαλανε τα λεφτα απο τα καλωδια που σηκωσανε τα καλωδια ειναι Α1 χαλκος και παει 4 ευρω το κιλο
*

Καποιοι πολιτικοι για το θεμα το χαλκου πρεπει να πανε φυλακη που χαρισανε τον οτε

----------


## sotos65

> Η ουσία είναι να ξέρεις για ποιο λόγο πληρώνεις ό,τι πληρώνεις και το καπέλο στην τιμή των προϊόντων ΔΕΝ το πληρώνεις για να έχεις ιδιωτική τηλεόραση.


Το έμμεσο αποτέλεσμα είναι η χρηματοδότηση και της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης. Μπορούμε να συνεχίζουμε αέναα αυτή τη συζήτηση, αλλά δε νομίζω να έχει νόημα...

----------


## MNP-10

> ΩΠΠΠ ακουστε τι ειπε εγραζομενος στον οτε..
> 
> ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΚΟ ????
> 
> *ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΒΟΥΤΗΞΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΝΕ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ ....*


Τι παιχτηκε

----------


## raspoutiv

κυριακάτικες υπερωρίες θα πληρώσει ( ; ) η κυβέρνηση για να κόψει το σήμα της ΕΡΤ από παντού

ο 902 φιμωμένος

να μας ζήσει η δημοκρατία μας

----------


## mpetou

θυμαστε τι σας ειχα πει οτι εγω θα αγοραζα σε μεγαλυτερη τιμη απο την DT τον οτε και θα εβγαζα τα λεφτα την αγορας σε 1 μηνα
ξηλωνοντας μερος καλωδιων και πουλοντας τα σαν χαλκο σε σκραπ και γελουσατε ?

Το εκανε ηδη η DT στην οποια οι προδοτες πολιτικοι χαρισανε τον οτε.
Αυτη ειναι η αναπτυξη που θελουνε... η αναπτυξη της κλοπης και της λεηλασιας


Πριν λιγο το ειπε καποιος εκπροσωπος των εργαζομενων του οτε στην ερτ οτι βουτηξανε χαλκο και το μολυβδο του οτε και πηγε γερμανια...

----------


## patch

> θυμαστε τι σας ειχα πει οτι εγω θα αγοραζα σε μεγαλυτερη τιμη απο την DT τον οτε και θα εβγαζα τα λεφτα την αγορας σε 1 μηνα
> ξηλωνοντας μερος καλωδιων και πουλοντας τα σαν χαλκο σε σκραπ και γελουσατε ?
> 
> Το εκανε ηδη η DT στην οποια οι προδοτες πολιτικοι που χαρισανε τον οτε.
> 
> Πριν λιγο το ειπε καποιος εκπροσωπος των εργαζομενων του οτε στην ερτ οτι βουτηξανε χαλκο και πηγε γερμανια...


από αυτό θα πάρει και το δημόσιο ένα μέρος όπως και να έχει, δεν ξέρω την διαδικασία καταστροφής αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνουν άφαντα
τπ ο οτε ανήκει στην DT αυτό δεν αλλάζει  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> από αυτό θα πάρει και το δημόσιο ένα μέρος όπως και να έχει, δεν ξέρω την διαδικασία καταστροφής αλλά δεν μπορεί να γίνουν άφαντα
> τπ ο οτε ανήκει στην DT αυτό δεν αλλάζει


Απ'οπου και ως που θα βαλει χερι το δημοσιο στον εξοπλισμο της εταιρειας? Δικος της ειναι, οτι θελει τον κανει.

----------


## esquellot

Κι αυτό που λέει τώρα για την Digea και το μονοπώλιο των τηλεοπτικών συχνοτήτων έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## mrsaccess

Ξεχάσατε στην συζήτηση την κρατική διαφήμιση. Χρήματα που πάνε κατευθείαν στην τσέπη ιδιωτικών σταθμών, έντυπων και ιστοσελίδων και τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν κάποια χρόνια, ήταν άμεσα συγκρίσιμα με το κόστος της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## mpetou

Τα @@ του θα παρει ο χαλκος εγινε αφαντος και οσοι εχουνε σχεση με τη βιομηχανια ξερουνε ποσο πολυτιμος ειναι...

Ο χαλκος ειναι τεραστιο θεμα γιατι εχει απειρες βιομηχανικες εφαρμογες και ειναι στρατηγικης σημασιας.


ακουστε τι λεει για το HD στην ερτ..

----------


## patch

> Τα @@ του θα παρει ο χαλκος εγινε αφαντος και οσοι εχουνε σχεση με τη βιομηχανια ξερουνε ποσο πολυτιμος ειναι...
> 
> Ο χαλκος ειναι τεσταστιο θεμα γιατι εχει απειρες βιομηχανικες εφαρμογες και στρατηγικης σημασιας.


σε εταιρίες σαν τον οτε ούτε χαρτί δεν μπορείς να καταστρέψεις χωρίς παραστατικά
το πως λειτουργεί δεν το ξέρω όμως

----------


## grayden

> δεν την κόβεις την καραμέλα ;
> ναι, να πληρώσουν τις άδειες τους η να κλείσουν. δεν θα μας λείψουν


Δεν έχω ιδέα ποια είναι η καραμέλα.




> Το μόνο σύστημα οργανωσης της παραγωγής που  υπάρχει υπερπροσφορα αγαθών (δηλάδη αγαθά που δεν μπορόυν να  καταναλωθούν γαιτί οι παραγώγοί δεν διαθέτουν αρκετό εισόδημα ώστε να  καταναλώσουν τα αγαθα που οι ίδιοι παράγουν), είναι ο καπιταλισμός. Αυτό  το εξωφρενικό σύτημα που κατάστρέφει τεράστιες παραγωγικές δυνάμεις και  αναντικατάστους πόρους. Το μόνο σύτημα που παράγει γιγάντιες ποσότητες  αγαθών που πετιούνται, γιατί οι παραγωγοί και οι καταναλωτές τους δεν  διαθέτουν τα χρήματα για να τα αγοράσουν.


Πιο πριν οι άνθρωποι πέθαιναν από την πείνα, από αρώστιες, από πολέμους, από διακοπές σε εξωτικά μέρη. Τώρα πεθαίνουν από τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους.

Μπορεί να θέλει λίγο στρώσιμο το post σου αλλά δεν διαφωνώ με την ουσία. Διαφωνώ βέβαια με το πόσο καλύτερα ήταν τα πράγματα πριν τον καπιταλισμό και πόσο καλύτερα θα γίνουν μετά τον καπιταλισμό.





> Το έμμεσο αποτέλεσμα είναι η χρηματοδότηση και  της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης. Μπορούμε να συνεχίζουμε αέναα αυτή τη  συζήτηση, αλλά δε νομίζω να έχει νόημα...


Το έμμεσο αποτέλεσμα είναι αν ότι έχουμε ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, ραδιόφωνο και τύπο. Είτε θα τα τσουβαλιάσουμε όλα ή τίποτα.

----------


## patch

> Απ'οπου και ως που θα βαλει χερι το δημοσιο στον εξοπλισμο της εταιρειας? Δικος της ειναι, οτι θελει τον κανει.


δεν εχει ποσοστά ; δεν είναι μέτοχος ;

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Παιδιά μπορεί λόγω της ερτ να ξεφορτωθούμε τον Σαμαράς και να φορτωθούμε την Ντορρα

----------


## mpetou

> σε εταιρίες σαν τον οτε ούτε χαρτί δεν μπορείς να καταστρέψεις χωρίς παραστατικά
> το πως λειτουργεί δεν το ξέρω όμως


καλα μου φαινετε οτι εισαι παντελως ασχετος με το κυκλωμα του χαλκου παγκοσμιως...
ασε με να ξερω καλυτερα που εχω μιλησει με διαφορους σκραπαζτηδες. (βαφτιση χαλκοκαλωδιων σε αλουμινοκαλωδια και σε πολυεστερα)
Σε χωρες της λατινικης αμερικης εγινε πολεμος για το χαλκο οπως γινετε πολεμος για το πετρελαιο

Δειτε ενα συγκλονιστικο βιντεο για το τι σημαινει χαλκος (εχει και ελληνικους υποτιτλους)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jLo0labuFk

----------


## emfragmatron

θερμή παράκληση παιδιά αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να κράτησε βιντεο του τεχνικού που μόλις τελείωσε να μιλά στην νετ να ανεβάσει λινκ

----------


## patch

μαθήματα δημοκρατίας απο τον αδωνη
το έσβησε φυσικά αλλά το πρόλαβαν



> Μήπως να γίνουμε λίγο Ερντογάν-βλ. πώς καθάρισε την πλατεία;Αρκετά με την αριστερή φασιστοπαρέα που κάνει ό,τ…


http://politwoops.igraphics.gr/tweet/346193737900232706


Όταν ο κ. Γεωργιάδης δείχνει να συμφωνεί με την αιματηρή καταστολή αντικυβερνητικών αντιδράσεων. Το tweet κρατήθηκε εμφανές για 16 λεπτά πριν διαγραφεί. Το αρχικό tweet επίσης διαγράφηκε, μάλλον έπειτα από συνειδητοποίηση του τι γράφτηκε δημόσια.

----------


## raspoutiv

> μαθήματα δημοκρατίας απο τον αδωνη
> το έσβησε φυσικά αλλά το πρόλαβαν
> 
> 
> http://politwoops.igraphics.gr/tweet/346193737900232706


υποτίθεται πως διαβάζει ιστορία
δεν ξέρει πως τέλειωσε ο Μάλλιος;

----------


## GetRid

> Μπορεί να θέλει λίγο στρώσιμο το post σου αλλά δεν διαφωνώ με την ουσία. Διαφωνώ βέβαια με το πόσο καλύτερα ήταν τα πράγματα πριν τον καπιταλισμό και πόσο καλύτερα θα γίνουν μετά τον καπιταλισμό.


Διαφώνησε με φαντάσματα.
Δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι το προηγούμενα συστηματα οργάνωσης της παραγωγής ήταν καλύτερα. Αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι είναι ότι ό καπιταλισμός δημιούργησε τις προϋποθέσεις (συλλογικη ογάνωση της παραγώγης και όχι εξατομικευμένη όπως στα προηγουμενα συστήματα), αλλά έχει τεράστια ζήτημα με τον τρόπο που διανέμει το προϊόν που παράγει. Η διανομή, σε αντίθεση με την παραγωγή, συνεχίζει να είναι ατομική.* Με άλλα λόγια δουλεύουν όλοι και λίγοι απολαμβάνουν τον παραγώμενο πλούτο.* Αυτή η αντίφαση είναι στον πυρήνα των καπιταλιστών κρίσεων και ΄σο δεν επιλύεται τ΄σο αυτές οι κρίσεις θα γίνονται όλο και πιο σφοδρες και πιο καταστροφικές.

----------


## sotos65

> Το έμμεσο αποτέλεσμα είναι αν ότι έχουμε ιδιωτική τηλεόραση, ραδιόφωνο και τύπο. Είτε θα τα τσουβαλιάσουμε όλα ή τίποτα.


Ας μην καταργήσουμε λοιπόν και τη Δημόσια, για να μείνει μόνο η ιδιωτική...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ας μην καταργήσουμε λοιπόν και τη Δημόσια, για να μείνει μόνο η ιδιωτική...


εγώ λέω να καταργήσουμε την ιδιωτική

"δε μπορεί ο κοσμάκης να πληρώνει τα δάνεια και τις διαφημίσεις τους"

θα βλέπουμε BBC

----------


## grayden

> Αυτή η αντίφαση είναι στον πυρήνα των καπιταλιστών κρίσεων και ΄σο δεν επιλύεται τ΄σο αυτές οι κρίσεις θα γίνονται όλο και πιο σφοδρες και πιο καταστροφικές.


Και το πρόβλημα που είναι; Αν το υπάρχον σύστημα παράγει κρίσεις όλο και χειρότερες κάθε φορά τότε σύντομα θα καταρρεύσει.

----------


## VasP

Ο ALPHA έβγαλε σήμερα κανονικά δελτίο ειδήσεων σπάζοντας την απεργία.
Δυστυχώς το πρόλαβα λίγο στο τέλος όπου άφηναν σπόντες πέρι χαμηλής τηλεθέασης. Πάντως τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ έχουν υψηλότερη τηλεθέαση από τον ALPHA.
Επίσης σκοπίμως η ΕΡΤ δεν αγοράζει εκπομπές υψηλής τηλεθέασης (βλέπε Dancing with the stars παραγωγής BBC) αν και θα μπορούσε να το κάνει.

Πλέον πείστηκα ότι ο μόνος λόγος που κλείνει η ΕΡΤ είναι για να ικανοποιηθεί η τρόικα που ζητούσε 2000 απολύσεις και οι καναλάρχες που βλέπουν τα κανάλια τους να βρίσκονται υπό χρεοκοπία λόγω μειωμένων εσόδων από διαφημίσεις (δεν χωράει η ελληνική αγορά 5 μεγάλους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς).

Η ΕΡΤ τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια έχει τηλεθέαση ως και 15% (πάνω από ALPHA και STAR και φυσικά πολύ πιό πάνω από το ΜακεδονίαTV του 0.5%)

Δυστυχώς ένα κομμάτι των Ελλήνων έχει πέσει στην παγίδα και αντί να υπερασπιστεί την (ως ένα βαθμό) προβληματική ΕΡΤ υπερασπίζεται τους εγχώριους νταβατζήδες. Κρίμα. Το θέμα της ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να ενώσει πολίτες από όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα. Είναι μαζοχισμός να μην υπερασπίζεσαι το δικό σου μαγαζί (ναι, όντως χρειάζεται εξυγίανση) και αντιθέτως να φτάσεις στο σημείο να υποστηρίζεις την άποψη ότι πρέπει να βάλει λουκέτο.

Πιστεύει κανένας ότι η νέα κουτσουρεμένη ΕΡΤ του Σαμαρά θα κάνει τηλεθεάσεις πάνω από 13-15% που κάνει η σημερινή ΕΡΤ; Αν ήταν έτσι οι εγχώριοι καναλάρχες θα ήταν ενάντια στην 'εξυγίανση'. Ο Σαμαράς έχει συννενοηθεί μαζί τους, είμαι σίγουρος γι'αυτό. Λυπάμαι γι'αυτόν.

update - τώρα βλέπω δελτία και σε MEGA-ANT1.

----------


## raspoutiv

τώρα εκπομπή η Στάη στην ΕΡΤ

σε όλα τα ιδιωτικά παίζει όπως πάντα ο "κομμένος" Σαμαράς να πετάει τη μπάλα σε άλλο γήπεδο. αντί να μιλήσει για την ΕΡΤ μιλάει για μεταρρυθμίσεις κι αντί να πει για συνεννόηση απειλεί με εκλογές

1η φορά θα ναι που πέφτει κυβέρνηση ΝΔ από το Σαμαρά; σιγά τα αυγά

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο ALPHA έβγαλε σήμερα κανονικά δελτίο ειδήσεων σπάζοντας την απεργία.
> Δυστυχώς το πρόλαβα λίγο στο τέλος όπου άφηναν σπόντες πέρι χαμηλής τηλεθέασης. Πάντως τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ έχουν υψηλότερη τηλεθέαση από τον ALPHA.


ακολούθησαν και MEGA, ΑΝΤ1. φαντάζομαι και ΣΚΑΙ, STAR

----------


## grayden

> Ας μην καταργήσουμε λοιπόν και τη Δημόσια, για να μείνει μόνο η ιδιωτική...


Δεν νομίζω ότι είπα ποτέ να μην έχουμε δημόσια τηλεόραση. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι η δομή και το προσωπικό της ΕΡΤ, όχι ο ρόλος της.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είπα ποτέ να μην έχουμε δημόσια τηλεόραση. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι η δομή και το προσωπικό της ΕΡΤ, όχι ο ρόλος της.


όλη η χώρα αναδιάρθρωση θέλει. μήπως να την κλείσουμε και ξανανοίγουμε από χειμώνα;

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είπα ποτέ να μην έχουμε δημόσια τηλεόραση. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι η δομή και το προσωπικό της ΕΡΤ, όχι ο ρόλος της.


Ε δεν είσαι και ο μόνος τότε (τελικά πήγαμε κυκλικά, αλλά κάπου στο ίδιο σημείο φτάσαμε).

----------


## anon

Θέλει να κάνει μεταρυθμίσεις ο Αντωνάκης και δεν τον αφήνουν.... Μετά την μεταρύθμιση της ΕΡΤ και με τον τρόπο που αυτή αποφασίστηκε και διεξάχθηκε, ποιά άλλη μεταρύθμιση έχει σειρά; Να κλείσουμε νοσοκομεία; σχολεία; ειλικρινά η φαντασία μου με περιορίζει....

----------


## patch

όλοι στον αέρα, ο λαός δεν μπορεί να μείνει στο σκοτάδι
χρειαζόμαστε την τρομοκρατία του ΔΟΛ

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Επαναλαμβάνω: μην παραλογίζεστε. Δε μπορείτε να μετρατε το "κόστος" της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης με βαση το πόσο κοστίζουν οι διαφημισεις τους.Μη γινομαστε παράλογοι. Το είπα και χθες: μη δίνετε τζάπα επιχειρηματα στην απέναντι πλευρά. Η διαφήμιση είναι αυτονοητη στη σημερινή καταναλωτική κοινωνία,ειδικά μέσω τηλεόρασης,το άκρον άωτον του μάρκετινγκ. Εκεί που τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια πράγματι μας κοστιζουν είναι:

α)δεν πληρωνουν άδεια χρήσης του φάσματος. Για τις άδειες μιας δεκαετίας θα έδιναν 2-3 δις ευρώ τα οποία είναι άφαντα από τα δημόσια ταμεία και βαθιά χωμενα στις τσέπες του Μπόμπολα,του Λαμπράκη (Ψυχάρη),του Βαρδινογιάννη,του Κυριακού,του Αλαφούζου κτλ
β)δεν πληρώνουν φόρο 20% επί των διαφημιστικών εσόδων,αφού πήρε 3η παραταση για έναρξη ισχύος από 01/01/2014. Από εκεί χάνουμε 100+ εκατομμυρια ευρώ το χρονο από έσοδα

Φυσικά,μαζί με αυτά,πάει η εισφοροδιαφυγή από τη μαύρη εργασια δημοσιογραφων, τα θαλασσοδανεια 100+ εκατομμυριων ,δανεικων και αγυριστων,ειδικά στο Mega , τα οποία μετά εγγραφουμε στο δημοσιο χρέος λόγω των εγγυησεων που δίνει στις τράπεζες το Κράτος κτλ κτλ κτλ.

Αλλά ας παραμείνουμε σοβαροί και ας μην τρέφουμε την απέναντι πλευρά με επιχειρηματα.

----------


## MNP-10

> δεν εχει ποσοστά ; δεν είναι μέτοχος ;


Ειναι πολυ μικρη η συμμετοχη του κρατους - δε ξερω αν τις πουλησε ακομα και αυτες που ειχε.

----------


## sotos65

> Θέλει να κάνει μεταρυθμίσεις ο Αντωνάκης και δεν τον αφήνουν.... Μετά την μεταρύθμιση της ΕΡΤ και με τον τρόπο που αυτή αποφασίστηκε και διεξάχθηκε, ποιά άλλη μεταρύθμιση έχει σειρά; Να κλείσουμε νοσοκομεία; σχολεία; ειλικρινά η φαντασία μου με περιορίζει....


Τη ΝΔ, θα την ενοποιήσει με την ΧΑ, αφού τα χνώτα ταιριάζουν απόλυτα...

----------


## grayden

> εγώ λέω να καταργήσουμε την ιδιωτική
> 
> "δε μπορεί ο κοσμάκης να πληρώνει τα δάνεια και τις διαφημίσεις τους"


Ελπίζω να το λες ως αστείο.





> θα βλέπουμε BBC


Το BBC πρόσφατα πέταξε κάπου στα 100 εκατομμύρια σε εντελώς αποτυχημένο σύστημα διαχείρισης του αρχείου του (ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων). Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος.





> Ε δεν είσαι και ο μόνος τότε (τελικά πήγαμε κυκλικά, αλλά κάπου στο ίδιο σημείο φτάσαμε).


Yep

----------


## sotos65

> Το BBC πρόσφατα πέταξε κάπου στα 100 εκατομμύρια σε εντελώς αποτυχημένο σύστημα διαχείρισης του αρχείου του (ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων). Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος.


Oh yes,

http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/index.ph...d=8759&lang=el

----------


## VasP

Αηδιάζω τώρα με τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Και δεν είμαι οπαδός κανενός κόμματος, και γενικά θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μετριοπαθή. 

Μιλάνε για 'αναγκαίες συγκρούσεις' στην προσπάθεια της χώρας να βγει από την κρίση, αναφερόμενοι στο λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ.
Πως θα βγει η Ελλάδα από την κρίση κλείνοντας την ΠΛΕΟΝΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΡΤ και προσθέτοντας 2500 άτομα στην δεξαμενή των ανέργων; Είναι συννενοημένοι, ντροπή τους. 
Το ΜακεδονίαTV για ποιόν λόγο εκπέμπει πανελλαδικά χρησιμοποιώντας τις δημόσιες συχνότητες και παίζοντας διαρκώς τηλεμάρκετινγκ με 0.5% τηλεθέαση; Φόρο επί των διαφημίσεων πληρώνουν; Και γιατί οι καναλάρχες κρύβονται πίσω από off-shore εταιρίες ενώ αυτό απαγορεύεται;
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝ ΕΣΟΔΑ από το ελληνικό κράτος και όχι η πλεονασματική ΕΡΤ.

Ο Σαμαράς να συγκρουστεί με τους νταβατζήδες-καναλάρχες που ταυτοχρόνως χρωστούν εκκατομμύρια ευρώ στην ΔΕΠΑ (βλέπε Motor-Oil) και να αφήσει τα επικοινωνιακά παιχνίδια

----------


## raspoutiv

η επιστροφή του Βασιλιά με δόξα και τιμή (ίσως και χρυσή αυγή)

μέχρι και με το Γλίξμπουργκ έχει συμπράξει η Σαμαρική ΝΔ προκειμένου να γατζωθεί στην εξουσία

αναρωτιέμαι αν το ρώτησε κανένας χαρούμενος Σπετσιώτης για την ΕΡΤ

- - - Updated - - -




> Ελπίζω να το λες ως αστείο.


όχι το λέω σοβαρά
δε χρειάζεται να πληρώνουμε το Μπόμπολα και για την προγάνδα του. ας αρκεστεί στα διόδια, το χρυσό της Χαλκιδικής και τα υπερκοστολογημένα δημόσια έργα

τα σοβαρά θέματα που μας αφορούν τα παίζουν τα ξένα δίκτυα. τα δικά μας όχι. έτσι και κλείσει η ΕΡΤ ζητάω απλά να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος και για τα παράνομα ιδιωτικά κανάλια




> Το BBC πρόσφατα πέταξε κάπου στα 100 εκατομμύρια σε εντελώς αποτυχημένο σύστημα διαχείρισης του αρχείου του (ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων). Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος.


προφανώς. απλά δε θα το πληρώνει ο κοσμάκης όπως λέει κι η πρωθυπουργάρα μας

----------


## eqvus

Εμετικός ο πρόλογος των ειδήσεων στον Αντένα, σφοδρή επίθεση στην ΕΡΤ και στους εργαζομενους της.
Υπήρξαν και υπόγειες απειλές προς την ΔΗΜΑΡ και τον Κουβέλη για εξαφάνιση από τον πολίτικο χάρτη. 
"Ποιος θα τολμήσει να οδηγήσει την χώρα σε εκλογές για ασήμαντο λόγο;" αναρωτήθηκε ο τηλεπαρουσιαστ'ης αφού μας υπενθύμισε ότι κινδυνεύει η εκταμίευση της δόσης. Το όνομα του Μπένυ δεν έπαιξε καθόλου!!!!!

----------


## sotos65

Είναι το τηλεοπτικό μας μέλλον...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Εμετικός ο πρόλογος των ειδήσεων στον Αντένα, σφοδρή επίθεση στην ΕΡΤ και στους εργαζομενους της.
> Υπήρξαν και υπόγειες απειλές προς την ΔΗΜΑΡ και τον Κουβέλη για εξαφάνιση από τον πολίτικο χάρτη. 
> "Ποιος θα τολμήσει να οδηγήσει την χώρα σε εκλογές για ασήμαντο λόγο;" αναρωτήθηκε ο τηλεπαρουσιαστ'ης αφού μας υπενθύμισε ότι κινδυνεύει η εκταμίευση της δόσης. Το όνομα του Μπένυ δεν έπαιξε καθόλου!!!!!


οι τρομοκράτες με τη λάσπη πιάσανε δουλειά  :Whip: 

4 μέρες χωρίς τα αγαπημένα τους δελτιά κι η ΝΔ πέφτει πιο γρήγορα κι από το ΠΑΣΟΚ

----------


## sotos65

Ο φασιστοκεδίκογλου μιλά τώρα στο Star. Δεν βγαίνει λίγο και στην "παράνομη" ΕΡΤ;

----------


## VasP

> Εμετικός ο πρόλογος των ειδήσεων στον Αντένα, σφοδρή επίθεση στην ΕΡΤ και στους εργαζομενους της.
> Υπήρξαν και υπόγειες απειλές προς την ΔΗΜΑΡ και τον Κουβέλη για εξαφάνιση από τον πολίτικο χάρτη. 
> "Ποιος θα τολμήσει να οδηγήσει την χώρα σε εκλογές για ασήμαντο λόγο;" αναρωτήθηκε ο τηλεπαρουσιαστ'ης αφού μας υπενθύμισε ότι κινδυνεύει η εκταμίευση της δόσης. Το όνομα του Μπένυ δεν έπαιξε καθόλου!!!!!


Όπως τα λες είναι. Και δεν έχει να κάνει με αριστερά-δεξιά το θέμα. Εγώ μιλαω σοβαρά, τρόμαξα λίγο.

----------


## kontinos

> Όπως τα λες είναι. Και δεν έχει να κάνει με αριστερά-δεξιά το θέμα. Εγώ μιλαω σοβαρά, τρόμαξα λίγο.


Προφανως (?) οταν το δημοσιο αγαθο της ενημερωσης υποτασσεται στη λογικη και τα συμφεροντα της ιδιωτικης επιχειρηματικοτητας, αυτο θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα. Συνεπως το αριστερα δεξια εννοειται οτι εχει να κανει.

----------


## VasP

> Ο φασιστοκεδίκογλου μιλά τώρα στο Star. Δεν βγαίνει λίγο και στην "παράνομη" ΕΡΤ;


Να πληρώσει ο Βαρδινογιάννης του Σταρ τα εκατομμύρια ευρώ που χρωστάει στην ΔΕΠΑ (Motor-oil).





> Προφανως (?) οταν το δημοσιο αγαθο της ενημερωσης υποτασσεται στη λογικη και τα συμφεροντα της ιδιωτικης επιχειρηματικοτητας, αυτο θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα. Συνεπως το αριστερα δεξια εννοειται οτι εχει να κανει.


'Ενα τμήμα της δεξιάς (νεοφιλελεύθερο) πιστεύει στο 'αλάθητο' της αγοράς.
Η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων πρέπει να είναι υπέρ της ΕΡΤ. Πρέπει να ενωθούμε σε αυτό. Δεν είναι τόσο για την ΕΡΤ, είναι συμβολικό το θέμα

----------


## Οβελίξ

Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχετε νέοι άνθρωποι και βλέπετε βραδιάτικα δελτία στην ιδιωτική TV μόνο και μόνο για να τη βρίσετε;

Θα περίμενε κανείς από εσάς να έχετε στρέψει εντελώς την πλάτη στην ιδιωτική TV και την "ενημέρωσή" της, να μην σας αφορά και να μην σας αγγίζει. Δυστυχώς, το αντίθετο βλέπω για μερικούς.

----------


## grayden

> όχι το λέω σοβαρά
> δε χρειάζεται να πληρώνουμε το Μπόμπολα και για την προγάνδα του. ας  αρκεστεί στα διόδια, το χρυσό της Χαλκιδικής και τα υπερκοστολογημένα  δημόσια έργα
> 
> τα σοβαρά θέματα που μας αφορούν τα παίζουν τα ξένα δίκτυα. τα δικά μας  όχι. έτσι και κλείσει η ΕΡΤ ζητάω απλά να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος και για τα  παράνομα ιδιωτικά κανάλια


O tyremporas ανέφερε παραπάνω τα προβλήματα της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης. Τα διαφημιστικά που ανέφερες νωριτερα δεν έχουν σχέση.




> προφανώς. απλά δε θα το πληρώνει ο κοσμάκης όπως λέει κι η πρωθυπουργάρα μας


Ο κοσμάκης τα πληρώνει, το BBC εισπράττει χρήματα απ' ευθείας από τους πολίτες.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχετε νέοι άνθρωποι και βλέπετε βραδιάτικα δελτία στην ιδιωτική TV μόνο και μόνο για να τη βρίσετε;
> 
> Θα περίμενε κανείς από εσάς να έχετε στρέψει εντελώς την πλάτη στην ιδιωτική TV και την "ενημέρωσή" της, να μην σας αφορά και να μην σας αγγίζει. Δυστυχώς, το αντίθετο βλέπω για μερικούς.


θα πάμε τώρα στις συναυλίες μη φοβάσαι

την πλάτη στην TV την έχουμε στρέψει από καιρό, γι αυτό κι μας ακούς να έχουμε τη γνώμη που χουμε

----------


## kontinos

> Άλλη δουλειά δεν έχετε νέοι άνθρωποι και βλέπετε βραδιάτικα δελτία στην ιδιωτική TV μόνο και μόνο για να τη βρίσετε;
> Θα περίμενε κανείς από εσάς να έχετε στρέψει εντελώς την πλάτη στην ιδιωτική TV και την "ενημέρωσή" της, να μην σας αφορά και να μην σας αγγίζει. Δυστυχώς, το αντίθετο βλέπω για μερικούς.


Δυστυχως οι της ηλικιας σου ειναι αυτοι που πειθονται απο την ιδιωτικη TV και ενημερωση και οι της ηλικιας μας ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να ειμαστε σε ετοιμοτητα για να αντικρουουμε τα ψεματα της στους μεσηλικες οικειους μας.
Η αγνοια δεν θα βοηθουσε σε αυτο.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Τι μαλάκω αυτή η Βούλτεψη.Μέσα στην υποκρισία και βλακεία τωρα στην ΕΡΤ.Έχει κολλήσει η βελόνα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Τι μαλάκω αυτή Βούλτεψη.Μέσα στην υποκρισία και βλακεία τωρα στην ΕΡΤ


πίστευα πως μετά τη χτεσινή της ξεφτίλα στην ΕΤ3 θα την είχανε μαζέψει από το κόμμα

δεν το κάνανε και πάλι την πήρε στο ψιλό όλο το τραπέζι

κρίμα για το όνομα του πατέρα της που το έχει καταντροπιάσει

- - - Updated - - -

τα κανε πάνω του ο καταλληλότερος και ζητάει πάλι ενισχύσεις από τη Μέρκελ για να μαζέψει το succERT story όπως είπε κι ο Μαριάς

----------


## kontinos

Μια χαρα τα λεει ο Κατερινης.

----------


## aroutis

> Επαναλαμβάνω: μην παραλογίζεστε. Δε μπορείτε να μετρατε το "κόστος" της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης με βαση το πόσο κοστίζουν οι διαφημισεις τους.Μη γινομαστε παράλογοι. Το είπα και χθες: μη δίνετε τζάπα επιχειρηματα στην απέναντι πλευρά. Η διαφήμιση είναι αυτονοητη στη σημερινή καταναλωτική κοινωνία,ειδικά μέσω τηλεόρασης,το άκρον άωτον του μάρκετινγκ. Εκεί που τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια πράγματι μας κοστιζουν είναι:
> 
> α)δεν πληρωνουν άδεια χρήσης του φάσματος. Για τις άδειες μιας δεκαετίας θα έδιναν 2-3 δις ευρώ τα οποία είναι άφαντα από τα δημόσια ταμεία και βαθιά χωμενα στις τσέπες του Μπόμπολα,του Λαμπράκη (Ψυχάρη),του Βαρδινογιάννη,του Κυριακού,του Αλαφούζου κτλ
> β)δεν πληρώνουν φόρο 20% επί των διαφημιστικών εσόδων,αφού πήρε 3η παραταση για έναρξη ισχύος από 01/01/2014. Από εκεί χάνουμε 100+ εκατομμυρια ευρώ το χρονο από έσοδα
> 
> Φυσικά,μαζί με αυτά,πάει η εισφοροδιαφυγή από τη μαύρη εργασια δημοσιογραφων, τα θαλασσοδανεια 100+ εκατομμυριων ,δανεικων και αγυριστων,ειδικά στο Mega , τα οποία μετά εγγραφουμε στο δημοσιο χρέος λόγω των εγγυησεων που δίνει στις τράπεζες το Κράτος κτλ κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Αλλά ας παραμείνουμε σοβαροί και ας μην τρέφουμε την απέναντι πλευρά με επιχειρηματα.


Roughly, μια μαυρη τρύπα που θα πληρώσουν τα γνωστά ζώα ε; χμμμμμ

----------


## VasP

'Μήνυμα Σαμαρά στους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους: Βρείτε μου τους 2.000 που θα φύγουν από το Δημόσιο και κάνω πίσω'

Ξεκίνα απ' τους Μεσσήνιους του μουσείου της Ακρόπολης.

----------


## kontinos

> 'Μήνυμα Σαμαρά στους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους: Βρείτε μου τους 2.000 που θα φύγουν από το Δημόσιο και κάνω πίσω'
> Ξεκίνα απ' τους Μεσσήνιους του μουσείου της Ακρόπολης.


Μα ειναι γελοιο αυτο. Νομιζω οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ ειναι απο τους ελαχιστους που δεν επιβαρυνουν τον προυπολογισμο. Δεν ζηταει τετοιες απολυσεις η τροικα. Απλα η ΕΡΤ ειναι ο λαγος.

----------


## VasP

> Μα ειναι γελοιο αυτο. Νομιζω οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ ειναι απο τους ελαχιστους που δεν επιβαρυνουν τον προυπολογισμο. Δεν ζηταει τετοιες απολυσεις η τροικα. Απλα η ΕΡΤ ειναι ο λαγος.


Η τρόικα ζητάει απολύσεις στο δημόσιο για 'συμβολικούς/ψυχολογικούς' λόγους. Επομένως τους κάνουν και αυτοί στην ΕΡΤ.

----------


## kontinos

> Η τρόικα ζητάει απολύσεις στο δημόσιο για 'συμβολικούς' λόγους. Επομένως τους κάνουν και αυτοί στην ΕΡΤ.


Αν τα λεγαμε απο κοντα πινοντας καφε, θα ημουν αυτο που λεμε speechless αυτη τη στιγμη...

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Δυστυχως οι της ηλικιας σου ειναι αυτοι που πειθονται απο την ιδιωτικη TV και ενημερωση και οι της ηλικιας μας ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να ειμαστε σε ετοιμοτητα για να αντικρουουμε τα ψεματα της στους μεσηλικες οικειους μας.
> Η αγνοια δεν θα βοηθουσε σε αυτο.


Πίστεψέ με, οι 40άρηδες είναι πολύ κοντύτερα σε σένα παρά στους 55άρηδες. Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα με την TV το έχουν οι 60 και πάνω. 

Δεν χρειάζεται να παρακολουθείς TV για να αντικρούσεις τις μπούρδες που λέει. Αρκεί να ενημερώνεσαι από άλλες (ετερόκλητες) πηγές και να συνθέτεις τη γνώμη σου. Τα μηνύματα του MEGA και του ΣΚΑϊ παραείναι απλοϊκά για να σταθούν σε σοβαρή κριτική.

----------


## zillion

Μπορεί να είναι μόνο συμβολικό (πχ. για εκφοβισμό του υπόλοιπου δημόσιου τομέα), αλλά εάν με μειωμένο προσωπικό δεν μειωθεί και το ανταποδοτικό τέλος έχει και ουσιαστικό όφελος ο προϋπολογισμός.

----------


## grayden

> 'Μήνυμα Σαμαρά στους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους: Βρείτε μου τους 2.000 που θα φύγουν από το Δημόσιο και κάνω πίσω'
> 
> Ξεκίνα απ' τους Μεσσήνιους του μουσείου της Ακρόπολης.


Μάλλον δεν του βγαίνουν τα νούμερα σε τυχών εκλογές.

- - - Updated - - -

Βρήκα και τον πρωθυπουργό: http://youtu.be/1lGwFRRmetA?t=1m

 :Laughing:

----------


## ntua

Η αλήθεια βγαίνει στη φόρα: Βγάζει η Στάη τη Νταουντάκη της ΕΣΗΕΑ και ξεκατινιάζεται:

1. "Να μην βγάζετε στον αέρα αυτούς που δεν είναι δικοί μας"

2. "Η ΕΡΤ είναι των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ" (όχι του λαού, *ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ*)

Άρα, ορίστε τι υποστηρίζετε για τη ψηφοθηρία: Ένα κάρο κατίνες που θέλουν τη λογοκρισία και την *προσωπική ιδιοκτησία* δημόσιας περιουσίας. Χαρείτε τους όσο υπάρχουν.

----------


## VasP

Παιδιά θα μιλήσω ειλικρινά. Δεν ήμουν ούτε υπέρ ούτε κατά του μνημονίου. Το θεωρούσα αναγκαίο κακό. 
Αλλά δεν πάει άλλο. Δεν έρχεται ανάπτυξη με απολύσεις. Πρέπει να πέσει χρήμα στην αγορά. 
Δεν μπορεί να κλείνουν την ΕΡΤ εξαιτίας των νεοφιλελεύθερων ιδεοληψιών του ΔΝΤ και να μας μιλάνε για εξυγίανση του δημόσιου τομέα και 'σπάσιμο αυγών'.
Η ΕΡΤ ήταν η σταγόνα που ξεχείλησε το ποτήρι. Δυστυχώς η Ελλάδα δεν ασκεί νομισματική πολιτική και δεν μπορούμε να ρίξουμε χρήμα στην αγορά. Πρέπει να ξυπνήσει η Ευρώπη (εγώ πιστεύω ακόμα σ'αυτήν).





> Η αλήθεια βγαίνει στη φόρα: Βγάζει η Στάη τη Νταουντάκη της ΕΣΗΕΑ και ξεκατινιάζεται:
> 
> 1. "Να μην βγάζετε στον αέρα αυτούς που δεν είναι δικοί μας"
> 
> 2. "Η ΕΡΤ είναι των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ" (όχι του λαού, *ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ*)
> 
> Άρα, ορίστε τι υποστηρίζετε για τη ψηφοθηρία: Ένα κάρο κατίνες που θέλουν τη λογοκρισία και την *προσωπική ιδιοκτησία* δημόσιας περιουσίας. Χαρείτε τους όσο υπάρχουν.


Ρε φίλε άσ'το. Το έχει κάνει ολυμπιακός-παναθηναικος το θέμα. Απλά θες να τραβάς την προσοχή.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Η αλήθεια βγαίνει στη φόρα: Βγάζει η Στάη τη Νταουντάκη της ΕΣΗΕΑ και ξεκατινιάζεται:
> ...
> Ένα κάρο κατίνες που θέλουν τη λογοκρισία και την *προσωπική ιδιοκτησία* δημόσιας περιουσίας. Χαρείτε τους όσο υπάρχουν.


καλά δε βαρέθηκες το τρολλάρισμα;

ποιο εχθρικό προς την ΕΡΤ τραπέζι δε θα μπορούσε να στηθεί σήμερα στην ΕΡΤ. αυτό θα πει πλουραλισμός και μάλιστα σε βαθμό μαζοχισμού.
μετά θα φτάσουμε στα επίπεδα των ιδιωτικών που δείχνουν διαρκώς το Σαμαρά

----------


## dpdt1

> Η αλήθεια βγαίνει στη φόρα: Βγάζει η Στάη τη Νταουντάκη της ΕΣΗΕΑ και ξεκατινιάζεται:
> 
> 1. "Να μην βγάζετε στον αέρα αυτούς που δεν είναι δικοί μας"
> 
> 2. "Η ΕΡΤ είναι των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ" (όχι του λαού, *ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ*)
> 
> Άρα, ορίστε τι υποστηρίζετε για τη ψηφοθηρία: Ένα κάρο κατίνες που θέλουν τη λογοκρισία και την *προσωπική ιδιοκτησία* δημόσιας περιουσίας. Χαρείτε τους όσο υπάρχουν.



μονο που δεν ειπε αυτο, τρολλακι. 
ειπε πως μπορει να βγαινει το δεξι π@π@ρι του μπομπολα, διαγραμμενος απο παντου υπευθυνος για αλλες 400 απολυσεις και να μιλαει για την ερτ.. 
εκτος αν εισαι με το μπομπολα...  :Thinking: 

επισης οι εργαζομενοι προσεχουν τη περιουσια του λαου αυτη τη στιγμη με δικη τους πρωτοβουλια και με το λαο διπλα αυτη τη στιγμη, και δουλευουν εθελοντικα αυτη τη στιγμη για την ενημερωση μας και την αληθεια.. 
ξυδακι οποτε.
οι αλλοι τι λενε?

----------


## sotos65

Ναι, βγήκε και η αγωνίστρια η Στάη, που είχε εξαφανιστεί από την Τρίτη...

----------


## ntua

Δεν είπε αυτό; Άντε ρε ψεύτη. Ρητώς είπε είναι ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ *ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ*.

Η λογοκρισία και η κλεψιά σου αρέσει βλέπω.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Χμμμ, αν ερμηνεύω καλά αυτά που γράφετε, τώρα βγαίνουν και οι εσωτερικοί ανταγωνισμοί στην επιφάνεια... (όχι οι δικοί σας, των δημοσιoγράφων λέω  :Razz:  )

----------


## sotos65

Ε λογικό δεν είναι;

----------


## ntua

Η Στάη τους τσούζει γιατί δε βγάζει μόνο τους δικούς τους που θέλουν την προσωπική ιδιοκτησία δημόσιας περιουσίας.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ο Μπάμπης ρεσιτάλ τώρα στο ΣΚΑΙ.

Επίσης σύμφωνα με ΣΚΑΙ η Μέρκελ στηρίζει το τρελό αγόρι

----------


## sotos65

> Η Στάη τους τσούζει γιατί δε βγάζει μόνο τους δικούς τους που θέλουν την προσωπική ιδιοκτησία δημόσιας περιουσίας.


Αυτά είναι που θέλουν αναδιάρθρωση, να μην βλέπουν την ΕΡΤ ως δικιά τους περιουσία (ή να μην την βλέπει και το κράτος έτσι), αλλά όλων των πολιτών. Καλά τα είπε ο δικηγόρος στο τέλος...

----------


## dpdt1

αξιος ο μισθος του τρολλ, οταν ερθει η σειρα του να δει την ανεργια, να δουμε αν θα τους γλυφει και αλλο.

----------


## VasP

> Ο Μπάμπης ρεσιτάλ τώρα στο ΣΚΑΙ.
> 
> Επίσης σύμφωνα με ΣΚΑΙ η Μέρκελ στηρίζει το τρελό αγόρι


Είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι την πήρε ο Σαμαράς τηλέφωνο γιατί έχει πανικοβληθεί. Σήμερα όλα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια υπερ-τόνισαν αυτό το τηλεφώνημα για επικοινωνιακούς λόγους.

----------


## ntua

> αξιος ο μισθος του τρολλ, οταν ερθει η σειρα του να δει την ανεργια, να δουμε αν θα τους γλυφει και αλλο.


Η αλήθεια σε τσούζει βλέπω. Φιλαράκι, ούτε πλούσιος είμαι, ούτε ψήφισα κόμμα που είναι σήμερα στη βουλή. Εσύ τι είσαι; Κανένας ακόλουθος του καθεστώτος κάποιας κοινοβουλευτικής αντιπολίτευσης; Γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση είσαι ΠΟΛΥ πιο καθεστωτικός από μένα. Να χαρείς τη θεσούλα που θα σου χαρίσει ο Αλέξης ή όποιος άλλος ψηφοθήρας.

----------


## raspoutiv

δε μπορεί να λέει κάποιος πως η αντίδραση της Νταουντάκη είναι υπερβολική και να μην έχει κατακρίνει ποτέ την κρατική λογοκρισία στην ΕΡΤ. 

δε μπορεί να υπερασπίζεται κάποιος τον Μπομπολοεκδότη και να τον πειράζει η αντίδραση των κατασυκοφαντημένων εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ

η αντίδραση της ΕΣΗΕΑ, που το τραπέζι την κατέκρινε, είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη αν δούμε τι συμβαίνει τόσο καιρό σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ. δε γίνεται αλλιώς
αν διαφωνείτε δείτε τα σημερινά δελτία των ιδιωτικών να καταλάβετε

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αλήθεια σε τσούζει βλέπω. Φιλαράκι, ούτε πλούσιος είμαι, ούτε ψήφισα κόμμα που είναι σήμερα στη βουλή. Εσύ τι είσαι; Κανένας ακόλουθος του καθεστώτος κάποιας κοινοβουλευτικής αντιπολίτευσης; Γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση είσαι ΠΟΛΥ πιο καθεστωτικός από μένα.


κάτι βρωμάει Τζήμερα

----------


## kontinos

> Η αλήθεια βγαίνει στη φόρα: Βγάζει η Στάη τη Νταουντάκη της ΕΣΗΕΑ και ξεκατινιάζεται:
> 
> 1. "Να μην βγάζετε στον αέρα αυτούς που δεν είναι δικοί μας"
> 
> 2. "Η ΕΡΤ είναι των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ" (όχι του λαού, *ΤΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ*)
> 
> Άρα, ορίστε τι υποστηρίζετε για τη ψηφοθηρία: Ένα κάρο κατίνες που θέλουν τη λογοκρισία και την *προσωπική ιδιοκτησία* δημόσιας περιουσίας. Χαρείτε τους όσο υπάρχουν.


Εισαι ασχετος, εισαι και ψευτης. Ο Τσεκουρας ειναι διευθυντης του Εθνους. Δηλαδη, δεν ειναι ουτε καν ενας δημοσιογραφος σαν ολους, ΔΙΟΙΚΕΙ ενα ιδιωτικο μεσο ενημερωσης, ειναι το μακρυ χερι του Μπομπολα στην εφημεριδα. Ειναι το τσιρακι αυτου που εχει συμφερον απο το κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ και με τον οποιο εσυ συντασσεσαι.
Επισης η Νανα Νταουντακη ειναι αρθρογραφος στα ΝΕΑ (αν δεν απατωμαι), δεν δουλευει στην ΕΡΤ, μιλαει εκ μερους των σωματειων των ιδιωτικων μεσων "ενημερωσης, δεν μιλαει για το μαγαζι της.
Εισαι ψευτης και προβοκατορας, φερεφωνο του φασιστικου κυβερνητισμου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Roughly, μια μαυρη τρύπα που θα πληρώσουν τα γνωστά ζώα ε; χμμμμμ


Φυσικά  :Very Happy:  . Μόνο από άδειες εκπομπής και φόρο διαφημισεων, το Κράτος θα εισέπραττε ~400 εκατομμυρια ευρώ ετησιως (μεχρι και το 2009 που οι διαφημισεις ηταν σαφως περισσότερες,το νουμερο αυτο θα ήταν στο μισο δις ετησιως). Αντί να τα πάρει από τους καναλαρχες (Μπομπολα, Λαμπρακη-Ψυχάρη, Αλαφούζο, Κυριακού, Βαρδινογιαννη κτλ ,  για να γινομαστε συγκεκριμένοι),μαντεψε από ποιους τα παίρνει  :Razz:  . Μιλάμε για ~400 εκατομμυρια ετησιως , 100 εκατομμυρια πάνω από το τέλος της ΕΡΤ,που τουλάχιστον από τα 300 εκατομμυρια του τέλους υπέρ ΕΡΤ, τα ~140 γυρνουσαν στα δημόσια ταμεια από κέρδη και ασφαλιστικές εισφορες συν φορους. Εδώ από τα 400 εκατομμυρια των ιδιωτικών καναλιών που ΕΜΕΙΣ πληρωνουμε (χωρις να βάζω μέσα εισφοροδιαφυγή, θαλασσοδανεια που καλυπτονται από τις ανακεφαλαιοποιησεις τραπεζών  με εγγυηση Δημοσιου aka αύξηση δημόσιου χρέους κτλ), τα  ... 400 πάνε στις τσέπες των εν λόγω μεγαλοκαρχαριών.

----------


## VasP

> Φυσικά  . Μόνο από άδειες εκπομπής και φόρο διαφημισεων, το Κράτος θα εισέπραττε ~400 εκατομμυρια ευρώ ετησιως (μεχρι και το 2009 που οι διαφημισεις ηταν σαφως περισσότερες,το νουμερο αυτο θα ήταν στο μισο δις ετησιως). Αντί να τα πάρει από τους καναλαρχες (Μπομπολα, Λαμπρακη-Ψυχάρη, Αλαφούζο, Κυριακού, Βαρδινογιαννη κτλ ,  για να γινομαστε συγκερκιμένοι),μαντεψε από ποιους τα παίρνει  . Μιλάμε για ~400 εκατομμυρια ετησιως , 100 εκατομμυρια πάνω από το τέλος της ΕΡΤ,που τουλάχιστον από τα 300 εκατομμυρια του τέλους υπέρ ΕΡΤ, τα ~140 γυρνουσαν στα δημόσια ταμεια από κέρδη και ασφαλιστικές εισφορες συν φορους. Εδώ από τα 400 εκατομμυρια που ΕΜΕΙΣ πληρωνουμε , τα  ... 400 πάνε στις τσέπες των εν λόγω μεγαλοκαρχαριών.


Έτσι είναι. Σε αυτό πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν όλοι οι Έλληνες.

----------


## ntua

> Εισαι ασχετος, εισαι και ψευτης. Ο Τσεκουρας ειναι διευθυντης του Εθνους. Δηλαδη, δεν ειναι ουτε καν ενας δημοσιογραφος σαν ολους, ΔΙΟΙΚΕΙ ενα ιδιωτικο μεσο ενημερωσης, ειναι το μακρυ χερι του Μπομπολα στην εφημεριδα. Ειναι το τσιρακι αυτου που εχει συμφερον απο το κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ και με τον οποιο εσυ συντασσεσαι.
> Επισης η Νανα Νταουντακη ειναι αρθρογραφος στα ΝΕΑ (αν δεν απατωμαι), δεν δουλευει στην ΕΡΤ, μιλαει εκ μερους των σωματειων των ιδιωτικων μεσων "ενημερωσης, δεν μιλαει για το μαγαζι της.
> Εισαι ψευτης και προβοκατορας, φερεφωνο του φασιστικου κυβερνητισμου.


Δεν κατάλαβα, σε ποιο σημείο απάντησες ότι

1. Ρητώς είπε ότι η ΕΡΤ ανοίκει σε εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (και όχι στο λαό)

2. Ρητώς είπε ότι η Στάη δεν πρέπει να βγάζει όσοι δεν είναι δικοί τους.

Αμφισβητείς κάτι από τα δύο γεγονότα; Για να δούμε αν λέω αλήθεια.

----------


## patch

ενω στο σκαι μιλαμε ο πιο γλαστρα δημοσιογραφο δεν εχω δει
λεει οτι θελει ο βοριδης και ο αλλος του κανει πασα  :ROFL: 

μάχιμη δημοσιογραφία

----------


## VasP

> Δεν κατάλαβα, σε ποιο σημείο απάντησες ότι
> 
> 1. Ρητώς είπε ότι η ΕΡΤ ανοίκει σε εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (και όχι στο λαό)
> 
> 2. Ρητώς είπε ότι η Στάη δεν πρέπει να βγάζει όσοι δεν είναι δικοί τους.
> 
> Αμφισβητείς κάτι από τα δύο γεγονότα; Για να δούμε αν λέω αλήθεια.


Πιθανόν να τα είπε (δυστυχώς δεν παρακολουθούσα).
Υπάρχει διαφθορά και στην ΕΡΤ και στο συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα και στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία κτλ. Να τα κλείσουμε όλα;
Η ΕΡΤ δεν κλείνει για να εξυγιανθεί, ας αφήσουμε αυτές τις υποκρισίες.

----------


## dpdt1

χαχαχα, φοβερο επιχειρημα... 
αν δεν ψηφισες κανενα κομμα, τοτε μαλλον λες μπουρδες. γιατι λιγο αν διαβαζες αυτο το thread θα εβρισκες με στοιχεια ποια ηταν η διαφθορα στην ερτ και ποιους οφελει ο σαμαρας απο αυτο.... για το συνταγματικο ή μη της υποθεσης τι εχεις να πεις? ενα μειοψηφικο κομμα να μη φερνει στη βουλη τη πνπ και να κλεινει τη δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση  (που οι ιδιοι κατηντησαν ετσι) ετσιθελικα..  

και εν πασει περιπτωσει, σου φαινομαι για συριζαιος?  :ROFL:

----------


## ntua

Πάμε σε άρτο και θεάματα τώρα. Βγάλτε το πανέρι για ψηφαλάκια.

----------


## kontinos

> Δεν κατάλαβα, σε ποιο σημείο απάντησες ότι
> 
> 1. Ρητώς είπε ότι η ΕΡΤ ανοίκει σε εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (και όχι στο λαό)
> 
> 2. Ρητώς είπε ότι η Στάη δεν πρέπει να βγάζει όσοι δεν είναι δικοί τους.
> 
> Αμφισβητείς κάτι από τα δύο γεγονότα; Για να δούμε αν λέω αλήθεια.


Συνεχιζεις, πρωτον να μην υπεισερχεσαι στην ουσια, και δευτερον να λες ψεματα. Δεν ειπε να μην βγαζει η Σταη οποιον δεν ειναι "δικος τους", ειπε οτι ο Τσεκουρας ειναι διαγραμμενος απο την ΕΣΗΕΑ (και συμπληρωνω σε αδρες γραμμες)  και εκπροσωπει την εργοδοσια των ιδιωτικων μεσων ενημερωσης που εχουν καταστρατηγησει καθε εννοια εργασιακου δικαιωματος. Οταν λοιπον η ΕΣΗΕΑ απεργει αλληλεγγυα στην ΕΡΤ και η ΕΡΤ εχει εκπροσωπο της εργοδοσιας, αυτων που πηδανε τους εργαζομενους στα ιδιωτικα μεσα, πολυ απλα τους λεει οτι δεν σεβεται η Σταη (η οποιος καλεσε τον Τσεκουρα) την αλληλεγγυη. 
Και ναι, η περιουσια της ΕΡΤ ειναι περιουσια, μεταξυ αλλων, και των εργαζομενων της ΕΡΤ, και μακαρι να εμενε αυτοδιαχειριζομενη απο τον λαο για τον λαο.

----------


## dpdt1

χιλιοειπωμενο, αλλα μην απαντατε στα τρολλ.. 
ουτε ενα επιχειρημα. 

και τα τρολλ βλεπουν ερτ..  :Razz:

----------


## patch

> Δεν κατάλαβα, σε ποιο σημείο απάντησες ότι
> 
> 1. Ρητώς είπε ότι η ΕΡΤ ανοίκει σε εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ (και όχι στο λαό)
> 
> 2. Ρητώς είπε ότι η Στάη δεν πρέπει να βγάζει όσοι δεν είναι δικοί τους.
> 
> Αμφισβητείς κάτι από τα δύο γεγονότα; Για να δούμε αν λέω αλήθεια.


δεν άκουσα αλλά σε πιστεύω
να διώξουμε αυτούς η και τους 2500 και να πάρει τις συχνότητες ο μπομπολας ;
μην αρχίζεις τα τσάμικα, απάντηση
τον άλλον μήνα μοιράζονται οι συχνότητες και αν δεν υπάρχει ερτ θα τις πάρει όλες η digea

----------


## sotos65

> ειπε οτι ο Τσεκουρας ειναι διαγραμμενος απο την ΕΣΗΕΑ (και συμπληρωνω σε αδρες γραμμες) και εκπροσωπει την εργοδοσια των ιδιωτικων μεσων ενημερωσης που εχουν καταστρατηγησει καθε εννοια εργασιακου δικαιωματος


Ακόμα και αυτός έχει δικαιώμα να μιλά από ένα δημόσιο κανάλι. Γιατί μόνο έτσι θα δικαιολογηθεί η ανάγκη ύπαρξης μίας ανεξάρτητης από κυβέρνηση, κόμματα, και επιχειρηματίες φωνή ΜΜΕ. Αν δίνει φωνή σε όλους, ακόμα και σε αυτούς που στρέφονται εναντίον της...

ΥΓ. Αν μη τι άλλο, αν πιστεύουν ότι δεν πρέπει να ακούγονται τέτοιες φωνές *αυτή* τη στιγμή, δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάλουν την εκπομπή της Στάη στον αέρα...

----------


## kontinos

> Ακόμα και αυτός έχει δικαιώμα να μιλά από ένα δημόσιο κανάλι. Γιατί μόνο έτσι θα δικαιολογηθεί η ανάγκη ύπαρξης μίας ανεξάρτητης από κυβέρνηση, κόμματα, και επιχειρηματίες φωνή ΜΜΕ. Αν δίνει φωνή σε όλους, ακόμα και σε αυτούς που στρέφονται εναντίον της...


Κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει. Αυτος που εχει απολυσει 400 εργαζομενους (και μαλιστα δεν ρωταται για αυτο), δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα να μιλαει για το τι θα γινει με τους απολυμενους της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## washcloud

...θεϊκές τραγουδιστικές παρωδίες από Κραουνάκη, και να μεταδίδινται κι από ΕΡΤ πρακαλώ (από την συναυλία του στον προαύλιο της χώρο...).

Όποιος χάνει τώρα, έχασε!

----------


## patch

το σκαι παίρνει σήμα πάλι από sat1 (zdf)

 :ROFL:  :Respekt:  στην EBU


υγ disconnect ειχαμε ;;;online σε βλέπω ...

----------


## kontinos

Το οτι θα ακουσω "Μερκελ σκατενια" απο δημοσια συχνοτητα (και τα λοιπα που δεν μπορω να μεταφερω) δεν το περιμενα.

----------


## sotos65

> Κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει. Αυτος που εχει απολυσει 400 εργαζομενους (και μαλιστα δεν ρωταται για αυτο), δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα να μιλαει για το τι θα γινει με τους απολυμενους της ΕΡΤ.


Ας τον κατηγορήσουν και ας τον ρωτήσουν γι αυτό λοιπόν στην εκπομπή, αντί απλά να ζητούν τη μη παρουσία του. Αυτή τη στιγμή η ΝΕΤ έχει τίτλο: "Ανοιχτή ΕΡΤ, ελεύθερη φωνή για την κοινωνία". Ας το αποδείξει στην πράξη, δεν χρειαζόμαστε μία ανάποδη ΕΡΤ, που αντί από την κυβέρνηση να κατευθύνεται από τα συνδικαλιστικά σωματεία και τους "ιδιοκτήτες" εργαζόμενους...

----------


## emeliss

Ας μιλήσουν όλοι. Ο κόσμος θα κρίνει τα λόγια τους. 

Στην ΕΡΤ και παντού υπάρχουν δημοσιογράφοι που είναι ανθρωποειδή. Η υπόστηριξη στην ΕΡΤ ειναι υποστήριξη στην Δημοκρατία. Ο εχθρός τώρα ειναι άλλος και μεγάλος για να ασχολούμαστε με παρανυχίδες.

Ο Κραουνάκης ειναι θεός!!!!

----------


## ntua

Πες τα Κραουνάκη. «Αριστερά *[ή Δεξιά, δικό μου], να με σώσεις το αποκλείω»

----------


## sotos65

> Ας μιλήσουν όλοι. Ο κόσμος θα κρίνει τα λόγια τους. 
> 
> Στην ΕΡΤ και παντού υπάρχουν δημοσιογράφοι που είναι ανθρωποειδή. Η υπόστηριξη στην ΕΡΤ ειναι υποστήριξη στην Δημοκρατία. Ο εχθρός τώρα ειναι άλλος και μεγάλος για να ασχολούμαστε με παρανυχίδες.
> 
> Ο Κραουνάκης ειναι θεός!!!!


Ακριβώς έτσι!  :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ. Τον Κραουνάκη τον πήγαινα, μέχρι τη στιγμή που άκουσα τις θέσεις του για την ΑΕΠΙ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mz09TAcT9Q

----------


## patch

α εδώ είσαι, να σου θυμίσω 




> δεν άκουσα αλλά σε πιστεύω
> να διώξουμε αυτούς η και τους 2500 και να πάρει τις συχνότητες ο μπομπολας ;
> μην αρχίζεις τα τσάμικα, απάντηση
> τον άλλον μήνα μοιράζονται οι συχνότητες και αν δεν υπάρχει ερτ θα τις πάρει όλες η digea

----------


## ntua

Ελπίζω να σώζει κάποιος αυτή την εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ. Πρέπει να παίζεται σε loop κάπου τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια.

----------


## kontinos

Η κοινωνια δεν ειναι ενα ενιαιο σωμα με ιδια συμφεροντα. Αλλιως θα ισχυε οντως το "αφεντικα και δουλοι σκατα γινηκαμε ουλοι". Αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι, και αφεντικα εχουμε και δουλους εχουμε. Αρκετο καιρο η ερτ ηταν, εστω και προσεκτικα, με τα αφεντικα. Καιρος να δοκιμασει και την αλλη μερια, να ειναι με τους δουλους.
Αν δηλαδη με απολυσουν απο τα τζαμπο θα κατσω να συζητησω για λυση του προβληματος μου και με τον διευθυντη του Μουστακα? (απλοικο αλλα you get the point)

----------


## washcloud

> Ελπίζω να σώζει κάποιος αυτή την εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ. Πρέπει να παίζεται σε loop κάπου τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια.


...γιατί ανησυχείς; Με 70% (και πρέπει να ανέβηκε κι άλλο εδώ και 20') θέαση, πρέπει να βρίσκονται πολλοί captors στο ποδάρι.

----------


## 29gk

Παρεπιπτοντως, για σημερα ή για την ακριβεια εχτες, διαφημιζοταν αρκουντως η μειωση του ΦΠΑ στην εστιαση εστω και "πιλοτικα" για μια περιοδο 6 μηνων και εστω και οχι γενικα αλλα στα μεγαλα ξενοδοχεια. Κατι που τελικα ΔΕΝ εγινε.

Ετσι στη σουμα των τελευταιων ημερων της τρικομματικης εχουμε τα εξης :

- ναυαγιο ΔΕΠΑ
- Μαλλον ναυαγιο ΟΠΑΠ
- πλειστηριασμοι και πρωτης κατοικιας οσονουπω
- προβληματακια στη ΔΕΣΦΑ
- κλεισιμο ΕΡΤ
- ξαφνικο ( ????? ) θεμα προωρων εκλογων
- εξωτερικα προβληματα ενοψει και της προεδριας της ΕΕ

Εχω την εντυπωση πως κατι ξεχναω, αλλα και παλι για 10 ημερες ειναι ανθρωπινως αδυνατον καποιος να προλαβει να τα χωνεψει ολα.

----------


## patch

ntua απάντηση

----------


## washcloud

Θέλω να δω μετά το τέλος της συναυλίας Κραουνάκη, με τί μούτρα θα συνεχίσουν Στάη και Νταλάρας την "κουβέντα" τους (αν δεν έχουν εξαφανιστεί).

----------


## sotos65

> Η κοινωνια δεν ειναι ενα ενιαιο σωμα με ιδια συμφεροντα. Αλλιως θα ισχυε οντως το "αφεντικα και δουλοι σκατα γινηκαμε ουλοι". Αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι, και αφεντικα εχουμε και δουλους εχουμε. Αρκετο καιρο η ερτ ηταν, εστω και προσεκτικα, με τα αφεντικα. Καιρος να δοκιμασει και την αλλη μερια, να ειναι με τους δουλους.
> Αν δηλαδη με απολυσουν απο τα τζαμπο θα κατσω να συζητησω για λυση του προβληματος μου και με τον διευθυντη του Μουστακα? (απλοικο αλλα you get the point)


Όχι, διότι το στούντιο της ΕΡΤ δεν είναι για να λύνονται τα προβλήματα των εργαζομένων της. Να αναφέρονται, όπως όλων, ναι...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Πες τα Κραουνάκη. «Αριστερά *[ή Δεξιά, δικό μου], να με σώσεις το αποκλείω»


Κραουνάκης, ο μέγας παραδόπιστος, επιδοτούμενος και Μπομπολομισθωτός. η παρουσία του σήμερα στην ΕΡΤ δεν ξεπλένει την πορεία ούτε το χαρακτήρα του

ο στίχος που αναφέρεις δίνει άλλο 1 στίγμα του

προφανώς σωτήρες δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά αυτό το λέει η Αριστερά. αυτή μιλάει για αλλαγή από τη βάση. 
δε χρειάζεται να αποδεικνύουμε τι ανεξάρτητοι είμαστε κράζοντας άκριτα τους πάντες

----------


## sotos65

> το σκαι παίρνει σήμα πάλι από sat1 (zdf)
> 
>  στην EBU
> 
> 
> υγ disconnect ειχαμε ;;;online σε βλέπω ...


Από SKy Italia. Κάθε ημέρα κλέβουν κι από άλλο...

----------


## kontinos

> Όχι, διότι το στούντιο της ΕΡΤ δεν είναι για να λύνονται τα προβλήματα των εργαζομένων της. Να αναφέρονται, όπως όλων, ναι...


Οτι να'ναι. Αντιθετως, το στουντιο της ΕΡΤ *ειναι* για να συζητουνται τα προβληματα, οχι μονο των εργαζομενων της, αλλα ολων των εργαζομενων. Τι παει να πει αναφορα?

----------


## sotos65

Για να συζητούνται (αυτό είναι το "αναφέρονται"), ακριβώς, όχι να λύνονται. Και πως θα συζητούνται αν δεν υπάρχουν όλες οι φωνές;

----------


## raspoutiv

ο μάγκας που μιλάει τώρα πραγματικά μιλάει σωστά

δεν είναι για το γλέντι καλοκαιρινό
δεν είναι για την ΕΡΤ
είναι για την επιβίωση και τον πολιτισμό μας

----------


## patch

> Από SKy Italia. Κάθε ημέρα κλέβουν κι από άλλο...


χαχα ναι έχεις δίκαιο, είδα το s απο κάτω και λεω πάλι το έκλεψαν αλλά μετά το γύρισα κατευθείαν
ρε ακούγετε ο ιταλός απο κάτω, τι κάνει ο άλλος στο studio  :Crazy:

----------


## sotos65

> ο μάγκας που μιλάει τώρα πραγματικά μιλάει σωστά
> 
> δεν είναι για το γλέντι καλοκαιρινό
> δεν είναι για την ΕΡΤ
> είναι για την επιβίωσή μας


Η άλλη φωνή του Πολυτεχνείου (Δημήτρης Παπαχρήστος)...

----------


## kontinos

> Για να συζητούνται (αυτό είναι το "αναφέρονται"), ακριβώς, όχι να λύνονται. Και πως θα συζητούνται αν δεν υπάρχουν όλες οι φωνές;


Στο ξαναειπα, δεν θα συζηταω με τον μουστακα οτι θεμα εχω με τα τζαμπο. Συζητας με οποιον εχεις κοινα συμφεροντα για την λυση του προβληματος σου, οχι με οποιον ειναι εναντιον σου. Και η δημοσιογραφια δεν ειναι και δεν μπορει να ειναι ουδετερη.

----------


## sotos65

> Στο ξαναειπα, δεν θα συζηταω με τον μουστακα οτι θεμα εχω με τα τζαμπο. Συζητας με οποιον εχεις κοινα συμφεροντα για την λυση του προβληματος σου, οχι με οποιον ειναι εναντιον σου. Και η δημοσιογραφια δεν ειναι και δεν μπορει να ειναι ουδετερη.


Δεν είναι το θέμα με ποιον συζητάς εσύ και με ποιον θέλεις να συζητάς, δικαίωμα σου. Η υποχρέωση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης είναι να καλεί όλες τις φωνές (και κάθε άλλο λέω να είναι ουδέτερη η αντιμετώπιση σε όλους, αλλά αν δεν τους έχεις εκεί, πως θα τους αντιμετωπίσεις; )...

----------


## washcloud

Παληκάρια, χέστε τον Κραουνάκη. Και το μεγαλύτερο λαμόγιο να είναι, το θέμα είναι τί λέει. Και αυτά που είπε σήμερα -όπως κι ο άλλος συνεργάτης του που δεν τον ξέρω- ήταν βάλσαμο (όσο κι αν ήταν "απλώς σατιρικά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας παράστασης"), μέσα από τη συχνότητα (...όποια κι αν είναι/όπου κι αν φτάνει) μιας ΕΡΤ.

Δεν είναι το θέμα η προσωπολατρεία, και ο καθένας πρέπει να κρίνεται κάθε στιγμή. Κι ο Νταλάρας να βγει να πει "ενωθείτε και γαμήστε τους όλους να πάρουμε τη χώρα πίσω", δεν πα' να είναι αυτός που ήταν/είναι; Αλλά πάνω απ' όλα, το θέμα είναι τί θα πει. Και χθες και σήμερα και αύριο.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Η άλλη φωνή του Πολυτεχνείου (Δημήτρης Παπαχρήστος)...


δεν έφταιγε το Πολυτεχνείο, που τα φορτώσαμε όλα. έφταιγε το ΜΕΤΑ από το Πολυτεχνείο

ο λόγος, που φάνηκε πως είναι ειλικρινής, του Παπαχρήστου είναι λαμπρή απόδειξη

----------


## patch

> Στο ξαναειπα, δεν θα συζηταω με τον μουστακα οτι θεμα εχω με τα τζαμπο. Συζητας με οποιον εχεις κοινα συμφεροντα για την λυση του προβληματος σου, οχι με οποιον ειναι εναντιον σου. Και η δημοσιογραφια δεν ειναι και δεν μπορει να ειναι ουδετερη.


οι διορισμένοι του συριζα φταίνε, μην ασχολείσαι

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν είναι το θέμα με ποιον συζητάς εσύ και με ποιον θέλεις να συζητάς, δικαίωμα σου. Η υποχρέωση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης είναι να καλεί όλες τις φωνές (και κάθε άλλο λέω να είναι ουδέτερη η αντιμετώπιση σε όλους, αλλά αν δεν τους έχεις εκεί, πως θα τους αντιμετωπίσεις; )...


Ετσι. Και έχει πολύ πλάκα να μαθαίνουν οι πολίτες πως οι βουλευτές που έχει βγάλει αρνούνται να πάνε στην δημόσια ράδιο-τηλεόραση και πως ότι έχουν να πουν θα το πουν στο ΣΚΑΙ.

----------


## kontinos

> Δεν είναι το θέμα με ποιον συζητάς εσύ και με ποιον θέλεις να συζητάς, δικαίωμα σου. Η υποχρέωση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης είναι να καλεί όλες τις φωνές (και κάθε άλλο λέω να είναι ουδέτερη η αντιμετώπιση σε όλους, αλλά αν δεν τους έχεις εκεί, πως θα τους αντιμετωπίσεις; )...


Η υποχρεωση της δημοσιας τηλεορασης ειναι να εκφραζει το λαο. 
Απο κει και περα θα συμφωνησουμε οτι διαφωνουμε.

----------


## sotos65

Λοιπόν τέλος πάντων, διαφωνούμε σε αυτό όπως λες κι εσύ. Πάμε παρακάτω...

Το νέο site της ελεύθερης ΕΡΤ

http://www.ertopen.com/

----------


## Οβελίξ

> ...ο καθένας πρέπει να κρίνεται κάθε στιγμή. Κι ο Νταλάρας να βγει να πει "ενωθείτε και γαμήστε τους όλους να πάρουμε τη χώρα πίσω", δεν πα' να είναι αυτός που ήταν/είναι; Αλλά πάνω απ' όλα, το θέμα είναι τί θα πει. Και χθες και σήμερα και αύριο.


Ισχύει το ίδιο και για τον Μιχαλολιάκο;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η υποχρεωση της δημοσιας τηλεορασης ειναι να εκφραζει το λαο. 
> Απο κει και περα θα συμφωνησουμε οτι διαφωνουμε.


Η υποχρέωση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης είναι να παρουσιάζει γεγονότα και απόψεις για να διαμορφώσει ο λαός ολοκληρωμένη άποψη. Αλλιώς υπαγορεύει.

----------


## washcloud

> ο μάγκας που μιλάει τώρα πραγματικά μιλάει σωστά
> 
> δεν είναι για το γλέντι καλοκαιρινό
> δεν είναι για την ΕΡΤ
> είναι για την επιβίωση και τον πολιτισμό μας


...α γειά σου. "Ο λαός ελπίδα θέλει - φτάνουν τα γλεντήματα". Κι αν δεν το ακούει κάθε τρεις και λίγο, θα κάνει πίσω, θα φοβάται, θα μπερδεύεται, θα κοιτάει την πάρτη του, την επιβίωσή του, τα παιδιά του, τα εγγόνια του, τη δουλειά του, και μετά θα του λένε ότι "ξεαγανάκτησε" κι όλας...

----------


## psyxakias

> ntua απάντηση
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125199


Σίγουρα έπαιξε ρόλο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως τόσο καθοριστικό. Ασυζητητί πάντως μεγάλη η δύναμη και η μάσα των συχνοτήτων, να τις διαχειρίζεται μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία... που δεν αναφέρει ούτε καν την διεύθυνσή της στο site της.

----------


## washcloud

> Ισχύει το ίδιο και για τον Μιχαλολιάκο;


...βεβαίως και ισχύει, αν βγει πχ και πει "κομμένα τα ντου στους πάγκους των λαθρομεταναστών - πάμε να ενωθούμε μαζί τους για να γαμήσουμε τους πραγματικούς εισβολείς".

Εσύ βλέπεις να το πει;

----------


## patch

> ...βεβαίως και ισχύει, αν βγει πχ και πει "κομμένα τα ντου στους πάγκους των λαθρομεταναστών - πάμε να ενωθούμε μαζί τους για να γαμήσουμε τους πραγματικούς εισβολείς".
> 
> Εσύ βλέπεις να το πει;




- - - Updated - - -

όσους τους ενδιαφέρει ο αγώνας τώρα θα το βλέπατε HD  :Razz:

----------


## linman

*ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΩΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ – ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ
*


Εργαζόμενοι στο BBC στη Σκωτία έκλεισαν τα στόματά τους με την ελληνική σημαία και το σήμα της ΕΡΤ, στέλνοντας ένα μήνυμα συμπαράστασης στους εργαζόμενους και στη ελληνική κοινωνία.

news.pathfinder.gr

----------


## kontinos

Που ειναι ο Φραγκουλης που επαθε κοκομπλοκο στο ακουσμα κλεισιματος της ΕΡΤ να ερμηνευσει αυτο το τραγουδι αφιλοκερδως και συμπαρισταμενος?

----------


## GetRid

Και το περιβόητο tweet to φασίστα μπουμπούκου. Ενδεικτικό των φασιστικών διαθέσεων της ακροδεξιάς και εξαιρετικά τυχοδιωκτικής και επικίνδυνης ομάδας που ελέγχει την ΝΔ_ και κυβερνά την χώρα.

----------


## kontinos

Που ειναι ο Νταλαρας που πριν ηταν στο στουντιο να πει κανα τραγουδι?

----------


## GetRid

> Που ειναι ο Νταλαρας που πριν ηταν στο στουντιο να πει κανα τραγουδι?




Off Topic


		Τον έρεψε η αφιλοκέρδεια για την Κύπρο!  :Laughing:

----------


## kontinos

Εχουμε κολλησει με τον Λεκκα που εχει παθει λαλα τοσες μερες τραγουδα-τραγουδα εκει.

----------


## washcloud

Πατς, δεν ξέρω τί δεν κατάλαβες αδερφέ. Αλλά αν ο Μιχαλολιάκος γίνει άνθρωπος από χρυσαυγίτης που είναι και μιλήσει ανάλογα, τότε ναι, θα έχει κι αυτουνού ο λόγος αξία. Για όσο κρατήσει.

Και καπάκι το ερώτημα ήταν "...θα γίνει όμως;".


* ...ο Λέκκας πάει για φουλ συμμετοχή στο "Your Mikis Sounds Familiar. NOT".

(...)

----------


## patch

> Πατς, δεν ξέρω τί δεν κατάλαβες αδερφέ. Αλλά αν ο Μιχαλολιάκος γίνει άνθρωπος από χρυσαυγίτης που είναι και μιλήσει ανάλογα, τότε ναι, θα έχει κι αυτουνού ο λόγος αξία. Για όσο κρατήσει.
> 
> Και καπάκι το ερώτημα ήταν *"...θα γίνει όμως;"*.


σε αυτο ηταν το wtf  :Smile:

----------


## ZORO

Εγώ να ρωτήσω, τι είναι αυτός ο διαγωνισμός για το δίκτυο διανομής τηλεοπτικού σήματος που υποτίθεται ότι θα αναλάβει η digea, τέλος αυτού του μηνός. Θα αναλάβει τον έλεγχο των κεραιών; Μέχρι στιγμής η digea πως εκπέμπει; Χρησιμοποιεί της εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## patch

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω, τι είναι αυτός ο διαγωνισμός για το δίκτυο διανομής τηλεοπτικού σήματος που υποτίθεται ότι θα αναλάβει η digea, τέλος αυτού του μηνός. Θα αναλάβει τον έλεγχο των κεραιών; Μέχρι στιγμής η digea πως εκπέμπει; Χρησιμοποιεί της εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ;


οχι, έχει δικό της δίκτυο αλλά της ερτ είναι καλύτερο (mpeg2+mpeg4) και 99% θα περάσει στα χέρια της digea τσαμπε
δίκτυο το οποίο το έχουμε πληρώσει όλοι μας θα το χαρίσουμε στους αλαφουζους και μπομποληδες για να το νοικιάσουν μετά για data,ppv,nova,otetv κτλ

----------


## kontinos

Και για οποιον μιλησε για το ποιον της δημοσιας τηλεορασης σημερα, τωρα! Που αλλου θα βλεπαμε και θα ακουγαμε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## 29gk

Γεωργιαδης τωρα στο BlueSky. Eκτος του οτι παιρνουν τηλεφωνα και τους μιλαει, διαφοροι αντικειμενικοι χρονια μελη στη ΝΔ και στην ΟΝΝΕΔ, μολις τωρα διαβασε ενα μηνυμα που ελαβε στο κινητο του απο την πρωινη εκπομπη του MEGA των Καμπουρακη-Οικονομεα, οπου και κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι αυριο το πρωι. Θα ηταν η πρωτη εκπομπη απο ολες οσες εχει σκοπο να παει, αλλα τον ειδοποιησαν οτι ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ και ΑΝΕΛ, τραβηξαν τους ομιλητες τους ( ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΚΚΕ τους εχουν απο καιρο φτυσμενους ) και αρα εκπομπη δεν μπορει να γινει.

Εν ολιγοις, η ΝΔ αυριο ετοιμαζει συντονισμενη φασαρια στα ιδιωτικα καναλια.

----------


## nostra_fora

Off Topic



Ο Τελλογλου εγραψε για σοβαρη εμπλοκη στην πώληση του Οπαπ.
Το parapolitiki.com (οχι το parapolitika του Μαρινακη) twittαρε για αποσυρση του Μελισσανιδη (η κοινοπραξια στην οποια συμμετεχει ειναι ο μοναδικος υποψηφιος)

----------


## aroutis

> Η αλήθεια σε τσούζει βλέπω. Φιλαράκι, ούτε πλούσιος είμαι, ούτε ψήφισα κόμμα που είναι σήμερα στη βουλή. Εσύ τι είσαι; Κανένας ακόλουθος του καθεστώτος κάποιας κοινοβουλευτικής αντιπολίτευσης; Γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση είσαι ΠΟΛΥ πιο καθεστωτικός από μένα. Να χαρείς τη θεσούλα που θα σου χαρίσει ο Αλέξης ή όποιος άλλος ψηφοθήρας.


Ρε φιλαράκι την είδα ΟΛΗ την εκπομπή με τη Στάη επίτιδες. Γιατί παραπληροφορείς; Πρώτα από ολα μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ που έβαλε ένα τόσο ελευθερο τραπέζι με όλες τις απόψεις. Δευτερο μπράβο (παλι) στην ΕΡΤ που άφησε όλους - μα όλους - να μιλήσουν, από τους επισκέπτες εως τους σινδηκάλες , που δεν συμπαθώ και ιδιαίτερα. Και μια ερώτηση , σε πιο κανάλι θα το δεις εσυ αυτό, στο ΣΚΑΙ , στο ΑΛΦΑ, εχμ, στο ΣΤΑΡ; 

Οχι να καταλάβω.

----------


## patch

> Ρε φιλαράκι την είδα ΟΛΗ την εκπομπή με τη Στάη επίτιδες. Γιατί παραπληροφορείς; Πρώτα από ολα μπράβο στην ΕΡΤ που έβαλε ένα τόσο ελευθερο τραπέζι με όλες τις απόψεις. Δευτερο μπράβο (παλι) στην ΕΡΤ που άφησε όλους - μα όλους - να μιλήσουν, από τους επισκέπτες εως τους σινδηκάλες , που δεν συμπαθώ και ιδιαίτερα. Και μια ερώτηση , σε πιο κανάλι θα το δεις εσυ αυτό, στο ΣΚΑΙ , στο ΑΛΦΑ, εχμ, στο ΣΤΑΡ; 
> 
> Οχι να καταλάβω.


των ρωτάω τόση ώρα και κάνει τον κινεζο

ανέβηκε youtube ? που το είδες γιατί το έχασα 

για όσους δεν είδαν το μεσημέρι την καταπληκτική εκπομπή
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cjAomPBQpNc

----------


## linman

*Ένωση Καταναλωτών: Η ΕΡΤ ανήκει στους πολίτες*

Στο ψήφισμα που ανακοινώθηκε αναφέρεται: "Το Δ.Σ. της Ένωσης Καταναλωτών Ηρακλείου - Κρήτης (ΕΝΚΗ Κρήτης) μετά από πρόσκληση του Προέδρου του κ. Νίκου Τζανάκη, συνήλθε εκτάκτως το Σάββατο 15/06/2013, με μοναδικό θέμα την πέραν κάθε λογικής απόφαση της κυβέρνησης: "Κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιο-Τηλεόρασης (ΕΡΤ) και απόλυση των εργαζομένων". Το ΔΣ της Ένωσης Καταναλωτών Ηρακλείου - Κρήτης (ΕΝΚΗ Κρήτης) μετά από εισήγηση του Προέδρου και διαλογική συζήτηση που ακολούθησε, αποφάσισε ομόφωνα: 1. Να συμπαρασταθεί με όλα τα νομικά και άλλα μέσα στον αγώνα των εργαζομένων και της ελληνικής κοινωνίας για μια λειτουργούσα ΕΡΤ, 2. Να αναρτήσει πανό διαμαρτυρίας - συμπαράστασης στους χώρους της ΕΡΤ Ηρακλείου, 3. Να συμμετάσχει με τα μέλη της, στις προγραμματισμένες συγκεντρώσεις-διαμαρτυρίες των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ Η Ένωση Καταναλωτών Ηρακλείου -...

Cretalive.gr

----------


## aroutis

> των ρωτάω τόση ώρα και κάνει τον κινεζο
> 
> ανέβηκε youtube ? που το είδες γιατί το έχασα 
> 
> για όσους δεν είδαν το μεσημέρι την καταπληκτική εκπομπή
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cjAomPBQpNc


Το ειδα live από το stream της EBU.

----------


## sdikr

> Κανενα δικαιωμα δεν εχει. Αυτος που εχει απολυσει 400 εργαζομενους (και μαλιστα δεν ρωταται για αυτο), δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα να μιλαει για το τι θα γινει με τους απολυμενους της ΕΡΤ.


Μπορεί να ήταν εθελοντές ρε παιδιά! 

ΥΓ Για να μην ξεχνάμε τον 902 που τον έχετε κάνει γαργάρα

----------


## aroutis

> Μπορεί να ήταν εθελοντές ρε παιδιά! 
> 
> ΥΓ Για να μην ξεχνάμε τον 902 που τον έχετε κάνει γαργάρα


Θες να το εξηγήσεις αυτο το τελευταίο; Τι εννοείς για το 902; Δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι κανένας σύμφωνος με ότι συνέβει στον 902 , ειδικά με τον τρόπο που έγινε. 
Ομως τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα του topic, με το πως έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ και με το θέμα της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης;

(Αν ηταν εθελοντές, φαντάζομαι τη διαγραφή στον ΕΣΗΕΑ την έφαγε σε εθελοντική βάση  :Razz: )

----------


## sdikr

> Θες να το εξηγήσεις αυτο το τελευταίο; Τι εννοείς για το 902; Δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι κανένας σύμφωνος με ότι συνέβει στον 902 , ειδικά με τον τρόπο που έγινε. 
> Ομως τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα του topic, με το πως έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ και με το θέμα της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης;


Αν θα δεις μιλάει ποιο πάνω οτι δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει κάποιος που απόλυσε 400 άτομα, οπότε η απάντηση είναι στον ίδιο ρυθμό

----------


## sotos65

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Ο Τελλογλου εγραψε για σοβαρη εμπλοκη στην πώληση του Οπαπ.
> Το parapolitiki.com (οχι το parapolitika του Μαρινακη) twittαρε για αποσυρση του Μελισσανιδη (η κοινοπραξια στην οποια συμμετεχει ειναι ο μοναδικος υποψηφιος)




Off Topic


		Όλα πάνε καλά...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xNqjVLaTls

----------


## mpetou

αλλος δυνατος σεισμος στη κρητη και δε λενε τιποτα...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Μπορεί να ήταν εθελοντές ρε παιδιά! 
> 
> ΥΓ Για να μην ξεχνάμε τον 902 που τον έχετε κάνει γαργάρα


όταν ο 902 απέλυσε κόσμο έκλεισε
τα χουμε πει πολλές φορές αλλά σου αρέσει να το κάνεις γαργάρα

----------


## aroutis

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, ετοιμαστείτε για εκλογές το καλοκαιράκι. Ειναι ανίκανοι οι άνθρωποι και το θέμα ERT ειναι exit strategy.

----------


## psyxakias

Στο πλευρό της ΕΡΤ οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...dinamis-744385

----------


## harris

> Στο πλευρό της ΕΡΤ οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις
> http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...dinamis-744385


Άλλο οι φαντάροι, άλλο οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις! Χάος χωρίζει τα δύο!  :Wink: 

Ιδού και το αρχικό κείμενο του Δικτύου... http://diktiospartakos.blogspot.gr/2013/06/51.html

----------


## psyxakias

> Άλλο οι φαντάροι, άλλο οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις! Χάος χωρίζει τα δύο! 
> 
> Ιδού και το αρχικό κείμενο του Δικτύου... http://diktiospartakos.blogspot.gr/2013/06/51.html


Εννοείται, άμα ήταν από την ηγεσία δεν θα βγάζανε απλά μια επιστολή  :Whistle:  - Απλά είναι πιο ιντριγκα ο τίτλος έτσι του Μάκη.  :Razz:

----------


## linman

* Αλληλεγγύη από τους ΑμεΑ στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ*

Καταρχήν πρέπει να πούμε πως η ΕΣΑμεΑ , η  εθνική συνομοσπονδία ατόμων με αναπηρία ήταν από τις πρώτους μαζικούς φορείς που έκφρασαν   την κάθετη διαφωνία της με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ! Το λουκέτο στην κρατική Ραδιοτηλεόραση αποτελεί ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ κατά της Ενημέρωσης! Για αυτό το λόγο στάθηκε στο πλευρό του αγώνα που δίνουν οι εργαζόμενοι.

Αναγνωρίζοντας το γεγονός πως η ΕΡΤ  ήταν πάντα κοντά στο αναπηρικό κίνημα, πάντα κοντά στους ανάπηρους και τις ανάγκες τους, δεν μπορούμε να ξεχάσουμε τις ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες που έδιναν την δυνατότητα στους ΑμεΑ να παρακολουθήσουν τις εκπομπές τους. Σε αντίθεση με την πλειοψηφία των ιδιωτικών καναλιών που βλέπουν τους ΑμεΑ μόνο μέσα από μια φιλανθρωπική διάθεση και στάση. Και για μας αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. Το ζήτημα των ΑμεΑ, το ζήτημα των αναγκών τους είναι ζήτημα δικαιωμάτων, είναι ζήτημα δημοκρατίας και ελεύθερης έκφρασης.

Η ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει και δεν θα κλείσει,
γιατί μετά την ΕΡΤ έχουν σειρά τα νοσοκομεία,  τα σχολεία, τα ειδικά σχολεία, τα κεδδυ, κάθε δημόσιο και κοινωνικό θα δίνεται στα χέρια των ιδιωτών για κερδοσκοπία. Και όπου υπάρχει μόνο το ιδιωτικό μονοπώλιο η δημοκρατία και τα δικαιώματα πάνε περίπατο…Σίγουρα βέβαια πρέπει να αναμορφωθεί και να αποκτήσει πιο κοινωνικά και δημόσια χαρακτηριστικά από τι είχε πριν την «κλείσει» η πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου της κυβέρνησης και σε ένα βαθμό τα έχει βρει τώρα που έχει γίνει σύμβολο αντίστασης.

Ο αγώνας σας που είναι και  αγώνας μας είναι δίκαιος και για αυτό το λόγο θα νικήσει!!!!!

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΑΡΓΥΡΟΣ – Οργανωτικός γραμματέας σωματείου αναπήρων νομού Ιωαννίνων

http://argiros.net/?p=4935

----------


## psyxakias

Τώρα λένε για το σεισμό σην ΕΡΤ.

----------


## sotos65

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω, τι είναι αυτός ο διαγωνισμός για το δίκτυο διανομής τηλεοπτικού σήματος που υποτίθεται ότι θα αναλάβει η digea, τέλος αυτού του μηνός. Θα αναλάβει τον έλεγχο των κεραιών; Μέχρι στιγμής η digea πως εκπέμπει; Χρησιμοποιεί της εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ;


Δες τα συνημμένα...

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0125.html
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0124.html
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...ns/DTT/DTT.zip

----------


## harris

> Τώρα λένε για το σεισμό σην ΕΡΤ.


Έλα ρε; 

Χεστήκαμε λέμε!  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Δείξτε ρε Πουλικάκο.. γκρρρρρρρ

----------


## manoulamou

_Ο Δημήτρης Παπαχρήστος, εκφωνητής του Πολυτεχνείου_

----------


## ntua

Η ΕΣΗΕΑ ανοιχτά και χουντικά επιβάλει την κυκλοφορία 11 εφημερίδων δικών της και το κλείσιμο όλων των άλλων:

http://www.esiea.gr/gr/2arxeio/2013/06/30.htm

"_Για τον λόγο αυτό, η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή αποφάσισε να δώσει σήμερα στους συναδέλφους που εργάζονται στις εφημερίδες οι οποίες σεβάστηκαν το δικαίωμα στην απεργία την άδεια να εργαστούν για την έκδοση εν δυνάμει απεργιακών φύλλων._"

Η χούντα έχει πολλές μορφές πρέπει να μάθουν οι προπαγανδιστές ψηφοθήρες.

----------


## GetRid

Ποιο αποτυχημένος και από το α' ακάουντ.  :Whip:

----------


## emeliss

Διαφωνώ με την απεργία αλλά διαφωνώ και με την επιλογή των λέξεων παραπάνω. Η ΕΣΗΕΑ δεν επιβάλει τίποτα. Δελτία βγήκαν στα κανάλια και εφημερίδες κρεμάστηκαν στα περίπτερα. Αν επέβαλε θα έκλεινε το ρεύμα στα τυπογραφεία και δεν θα έμπαινε κανείς στα κανάλια. 

Αν η διαφορά δεν ειναι αντιληπτή μπορούμε και να το ζωγραφήσουμε.

----------


## aroutis

Don't feed the trols... ειναι σαν να ρίχνετε βενζίνη στη φωτιά.

----------


## emeliss

Αστο παιδί να πει αυτά που θέλει. Δημοκρατία δεν έχουμε.....;

Εξάλλου η επόμενη κίνηση του Αντωνάκη θα ειναι να ζητήσει από Ισραήλ και Γερμανία να τυπώσουν μερικά εκατομμύρια φύλλα και να τα πετάξει στους δρόμους.

----------


## washcloud

> Η ΕΣΗΕΑ ανοιχτά και χουντικά επιβάλει την κυκλοφορία 11 εφημερίδων δικών της και το κλείσιμο όλων των άλλων:
> 
> http://www.esiea.gr/gr/2arxeio/2013/06/30.htm
> 
> "_Για τον λόγο αυτό, η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή αποφάσισε να δώσει σήμερα στους συναδέλφους που εργάζονται στις εφημερίδες οι οποίες σεβάστηκαν το δικαίωμα στην απεργία την άδεια να εργαστούν για την έκδοση εν δυνάμει απεργιακών φύλλων._"
> 
> Η χούντα έχει πολλές μορφές πρέπει να μάθουν οι προπαγανδιστές ψηφοθήρες.


...κάτσε ρε ξάδερφε, κατ' αρχάς για την ΕΣΗΕΑ μιλάς. Όχι για τον Ταγίπ Σαμαράν Τον Μεγαλοπρεπή που λέει του Σίμου 
"-...βάλε μια τζίφρα και γάμα τους τα πρέκια". 
"-...και το Σύνταγμα, Αντώνη;"
"-...μισό, γιατί έχω διάρροια και θα αργήσω λίγο. Αλλά θα σου φυλάξω μερικά φύλλα, μην αγχώνεσαι".
Πολύ δημοκρατικά αποφασίσανε αυτά που αποφασίσανε. Δεν φασίσανε σαν τον πιτσαδόρο γκάβακα.

Δεύτερον δεν...επιβάλλανε την κυκλοφορία (πρόσεχε την επιλογή λέξεων κι εννοιών, στα κατά τ' άλλα άψογα Ελληνικά σου. ΑΝ σε νοιάζει. Γιατί αυτό το "επιβάλλανε", έφερε γέλιο), αλλά κατ' εξαίρεση δώσανε την συγκατάθεσή τους ως συνδικαλιστικό όργανο (όπως ήδη σου είπανε). Συγκεκριμένα, _σε όσους σεβαστήκανε προτύτερα το δικαίωμα στην απεργία_ (όπως ο ίδιος παρέθεσες...Την παλεύεις; ). ΔΕΝ κλείσανε κάτι, δεν κατεβάσανε πομπούς, δεν χώσανε τανκς, δεν πούσαραν ομόλογα φούσκες, δεν χτύπησαν κόσμο με γκλομπς/ασπίδες/χημικά.

Τρίτον, η χούντες όντως έχουν πολλές μορφές. Εκτός από αυτή που βιώνει η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού της χώρας με τους μισθούς, τις συντάξεις, την εργασία, την κοινωνική πρόνοια, την περίθαλψη, την παιδεία του και άλλα λοιπά γνωστά να έχουν πετσοκοπεί (συν την προοπτική να χάσει το ίδιο του το σπίτι κλπ), κι εκτός από αυτήν που εσύ αξιολογείς ως χούντα, υπάρχει και πχ η χούντα του τσουβαλιάσματος, του άσπρου που τεχνιέντως γίνεται μαύρο, της προσπάθειας να γίνουν όλα ένας αχταρμάς με ταχυδακτυλουργισμούς ώστε να μπερδευτεί ο κοσμάκης, να κολλήσει και τελικά να απογοητευτεί και να ξαναμπεί στη σπηλιά του.
Για να μη νομίζεις δηλαδή ότι επειδή φαίνεται γαμάτος, είναι και πετυχημένος ο τρόπος σου, να σου τονίσω πως ακόμη και τα παιδιά που γουρλώνουν τα μάτια τους όταν βλέπουν τον Ντέβιντ Κόπερφιλντ να βγάζει πετρελαιοπηγές από τον κώλο του Μπους, ξέρουν ότι κάποια πουστιά παίζει κι ότι το μόνο που έχει μέσα είναι σκατά και όχι πετρέλαιο.

----------


## raspoutiv

washcloud μην τον ταΐζεις

@manoulamou τον ανέβασαν αμέσως έτσι; αυτός ο λόγος τα λέει όλα

----------


## washcloud

Κοίτα, το να αφήσεις τον άλλον να πεινάσει, είναι μια τακτική. Οκ. Μια άλλη είναι να τον ταΐσεις μέχρι σκασμού. Για την ώρα το 2ο μου μοιάζει λιγότερο χουντικό και επιτείνει κι όλας έτσι την ίδια την πρακτική.

----------


## georgex

> ...κάτσε ρε ξάδερφε, κατ' αρχάς για την ΕΣΗΕΑ μιλάς. Όχι για τον Ταγίπ Σαμαράν Τον Μεγαλοπρεπή που λέει του Σίμου 
> "-...βάλε μια τζίφρα και γάμα τους τα πρέκια". 
> "-...και το Σύνταγμα, Αντώνη;"
> "-...μισό, γιατί έχω διάρροια και θα αργήσω λίγο. Αλλά θα σου φυλάξω μερικά φύλλα, μην αγχώνεσαι".
> Πολύ δημοκρατικά αποφασίσανε αυτά που αποφασίσανε. Δεν φασίσανε σαν τον πιτσαδόρο γκάβακα.
> 
> Δεύτερον δεν...επιβάλλανε την κυκλοφορία (πρόσεχε την επιλογή λέξεων κι εννοιών, στα κατά τ' άλλα άψογα Ελληνικά σου. ΑΝ σε νοιάζει. Γιατί αυτό το "επιβάλλανε", έφερε γέλιο), αλλά κατ' εξαίρεση δώσανε την συγκατάθεσή τους ως συνδικαλιστικό όργανο (όπως ήδη σου είπανε). Συγκεκριμένα, _σε όσους σεβαστήκανε προτύτερα το δικαίωμα στην απεργία_ (όπως ο ίδιος παρέθεσες...Την παλεύεις; ). ΔΕΝ κλείσανε κάτι, δεν κατεβάσανε πομπούς, δεν χώσανε τανκς, δεν πούσαραν ομόλογα φούσκες, δεν χτύπησαν κόσμο με γκλομπς/ασπίδες/χημικά.
> 
> Τρίτον, η χούντες όντως έχουν πολλές μορφές. Εκτός από αυτή που βιώνει η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού της χώρας με τους μισθούς, τις συντάξεις, την εργασία, την κοινωνική πρόνοια, την περίθαλψη, την παιδεία του και άλλα λοιπά γνωστά να έχουν πετσοκοπεί (συν την προοπτική να χάσει το ίδιο του το σπίτι κλπ), κι εκτός από αυτήν που εσύ αξιολογείς ως χούντα, υπάρχει και πχ η χούντα του τσουβαλιάσματος, του άσπρου που τεχνιέντως γίνεται μαύρο, της προσπάθειας να γίνουν όλα ένας αχταρμάς με ταχυδακτυλουργισμούς ώστε να μπερδευτεί ο κοσμάκης, να κολλήσει και τελικά να απογοητευτεί και να ξαναμπεί στη σπηλιά του.
> Για να μη νομίζεις δηλαδή ότι επειδή φαίνεται γαμάτος, είναι και πετυχημένος ο τρόπος σου, να σου τονίσω πως ακόμη και τα παιδιά που γουρλώνουν τα μάτια τους όταν βλέπουν τον Ντέβιντ Κόπερφιλντ να βγάζει πετρελαιοπηγές από τον κώλο του Μπους, ξέρουν ότι κάποια πουστιά παίζει κι ότι το μόνο που έχει μέσα είναι σκατά και όχι πετρέλαιο.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## OxAp0d0

> ............................


Grats βρε! Πρώτα κόπτεσαι για τα λεφτά που πληρώνουμε οι φορολογούμενοι για τους αναρχοάπλυτους του indymedia, τώρα βλέπω πως κόπτεσαι για τον ίδιο λόγο και για την ΕΡΤ. Μη ξεχάσεις να αναφερθείς αργότερα και σε εκείνους τους χαραμοφάηδες τους συνταξιούχους που *δε πεθαίνουν κι όλας* να γλιτώσουμε τα έξοδα....
Η συμβολή σου στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις είναι ανεκτίμητη.
 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## ZORO

> Δες τα συνημμένα...
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0125.html
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0124.html
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...ns/DTT/DTT.zip


Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## washcloud

> Ελπίζω να σώζει κάποιος αυτή την εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ. Πρέπει να παίζεται σε loop κάπου τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια.


...μπορείς να πεις ότι είμαστε λίγο ιδιόρρυθμοι εδώ μέσα και δεν τσιμπάμε, αλλά για να μην πεις ότι δεν είμαστε φιλόξενοι, τσίμπα ένα κέρασμα :

----------


## psyxakias

Θεϊκό να το βλέπεις στη δημόσια τηλεόραση αυτό.  :Crazy: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ξεκίνησαν τα πρωινάδικα των ιδιωτικών καναλιών. Με ένα γρήγορο zapping παρατήρησα τα εξής και αναφέρω με επιφύλαξη διοτι δεν κάθισα να δω ολόκληρες τις εκπομπές:

Μέγα/Αντ1 (Οικονομέας/Καμπουράκης/Παπαδάκης): κατά του κλεισίματος, κατηγορούν τις κυβερνήσεις για τις επιλογές διοίκησης και όποιες σπατάλες

Σκάι (Λυριτζής/Οικονόμου): Ο ένας (Οικονόμου) υπέρ του κλεισίματος ως μόνη λύση για αναδιοργάνωση, ο άλλος (Λυριτζής) κατά του κλεισίματος και υπέρ του διαλόγου. Αυτό που υποστηρίζουν στο Σκάι είναι ότι πάμε στάνταρ για εκλογές διότι ακόμα και να βρισκόταν μια λύση αποδεκτή από όλους για την ΕΡΤ, θα σκάσουν κι άλλα θέματα τώρα με φορολογικό κτλ και δεν θα λειτουργήσει η συγκυβέρνηση.

- - - Updated - - -

Η πλάκα είναι ότι σύμφωνα με το μισθολόγιο που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο, που λέγεται πως ήταν 2004-2005 ή 2005-2006, οι δύο πρώτοι ήταν Λυριτζής και Οικονόμου με €324.000/έτος έκαστος (€23k/μήνα με 14 μισθούς). http://akros-empisteutikon.gr/?p=19549

- - - Updated - - -

Στο Κανάλι 52 (από Υμηττό) πλέον εκπέμπει νέο κανάλι με ονομασία "ΝΕΡΙΤ" και εμφανίζει τις γνωστές κάθετες μπάρες που έχει και ο 902 όταν τον κόβουν (και τώρα κομμένος είναι).

----------


## Νικαετός

παίζοντας το πρωί με τη DIGEA, διαπίστωσα ότι άλλαξαν από σήμερα το ρπωί τα κανάλια. Όλα τα κανάλια του μπουκέτου της ΕΡΤ εξαφανίστηκαν και στη θέση τους μπήκε μόνο ένα το ΝΕΡΙΤ. Με τις υγείες μας....

----------


## sotos65

Μία κατάφωρη παρανομία από το υπουργείο οικονομικών δηλαδή, αφού ούτε κανάλι ΝΕΡΙΤ υπάρχει, ούτε αδειοδοτημένος από την ΕΕΤΤ πάροχος ΝΕΡΙΤ, ενώ το νομοσχέδιο δεν έχει περάσει καν από προεργασία στη Βουλή. Χούνταααα!

----------


## Νικαετός

Σώτε... έκπληκτος.  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

> παίζοντας το πρωί με τη DIGEA, διαπίστωσα ότι άλλαξαν από σήμερα το ρπωί τα κανάλια. Όλα τα κανάλια του μπουκέτου της ΕΡΤ εξαφανίστηκαν και στη θέση τους μπήκε μόνο ένα το ΝΕΡΙΤ. Με τις υγείες μας....


Είδες τι κάνουν οι διαθέσιμες συχνότητες που θα πάρει η Digea ?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## raspoutiv

> Είδες τι κάνουν οι διαθέσιμες συχνότητες που θα πάρει η Digea ?


καλύτερος ο ΓΑΠ από το Σαμαρά (όχι πως ήταν καλός. απλά καλύτερος από αυτόν)

τουλάχιστον εκείνος είχε κάνει 1 προσχέδιο για νέα δημόσια τηλεόραση χωρίς να την κλείσει, και τότε ο Σαμαράς την είχε καταψηφίσει
ο Σαμαράς την έκλεισε χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο και πάνω στον πανικό του έφερε σαν πρόταση copy paste το σχέδιο του ΓΑΠ

----------


## sotos65

> Σώτε... έκπληκτος.


Απλά δε με παρακολουθείς όσο πρέπει!  :Laughing:  :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosth

> παίζοντας το πρωί με τη DIGEA, διαπίστωσα ότι άλλαξαν από σήμερα το ρπωί τα κανάλια.


Νίκο μάλλον ήθελες να γράψεις "παίζοντας με τον ψηφιακό δέκτη...", γιατί δεν βλέπω να εκπέμπει η Digea κάτι άλλο, πέρα από τα γνωστά.
Τώρα τι εξυπηρετούν κάποιοι που λένε και γράφουν ότι η Digea εκπέμπει την ΝΕΡΙΤ είναι φανερό:
Θέλουν να μας κάνουν να φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας. Στρέφουν τους μεν εναντίων των δε.
Αυτό που κρύβουν φυσικά είναι το πως από που και από ποιους βγαίνει αυτό το σήμα στον αέρα.
Θα το μάθουμε φυσικά σύντομα όταν δούμε ποιοι θα προσληφθούν στη ΝΕΡΙΤ.

----------


## washcloud

> Μία κατάφωρη παρανομία από το υπουργείο οικονομικών δηλαδή, αφού ούτε κανάλι ΝΕΡΙΤ υπάρχει, ούτε αδειοδοτημένος από την ΕΕΤΤ πάροχος ΝΕΡΙΤ, ενώ το νομοσχέδιο δεν έχει περάσει καν από προεργασία στη Βουλή. Χούνταααα!

----------


## manoulamou

Ο βασιλευς απεθανεν ΖΗΤΩ ο βασιλευς




_ΤΩΡΑ που παταξαμε την διαφθορα στην ΕΡΤ και απολυσαμε ολους τους κρατικοδιαιτους κοπριτες 
να υποθεσω οτι θα συνεχισουμε  να ΜΗΝ εισπραττουμε ουτε cent απο τα πληρως ανεξαρτητα ιδιωτικα καναλια
 (οχι καλε δεν ανηκουν σε μετοχους της DIGEA μεγαλοεργολαβους του δημοσιου)
για την υφαρπαγη εικονων απο την δημοσια ή για την χρηση των συχνοτητων και αλλα μικροασημαντα...
εεε εεε_ :Twisted Evil:

----------


## VasP

Επειδή μαθαίνω ότι ο αγαπητός μας πρωθυπουργός κ. Αντώνης Σαμαράς προσπαθεί εναγωνίως να 'εξυγιάνει' τον δημόσιο τομέα ψάχνοντας να απολύσει 2000 άτομα μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου, έχω να του προτείνω να ξεκινήσει από τους Μεσσήνιους που προσέλαβε στο μουσείο της Ακροπόλεως ενόσω ήταν υπουργός Πολιτισμού.

update Μάλλον λάθος. Μιλάμε για 1999 άτομα καθώς φαίνεται ήδη έγινε μια απόλυση. Απολύθηκε από το Κολλέγιο Αθηνών η καθηγήτρια που έπιασε τον γιό του να αντιγράφει. Πηγή. 
Ίσως όμως δεν μετράει η συγκεκριμένη απόλυση καθώς δεν μιλάμε για δημόσιο οργανισμό.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νίκο μάλλον ήθελες να γράψεις "παίζοντας με τον ψηφιακό δέκτη...", γιατί δεν βλέπω να εκπέμπει η Digea κάτι άλλο, πέρα από τα γνωστά.
> Τώρα τι εξυπηρετούν κάποιοι που λένε και γράφουν ότι η Digea εκπέμπει την ΝΕΡΙΤ είναι φανερό:
> Θέλουν να μας κάνουν να φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας. Στρέφουν τους μεν εναντίων των δε.
> Αυτό που κρύβουν φυσικά είναι το πως από που και από ποιους βγαίνει αυτό το σήμα στον αέρα.
> Θα το μάθουμε φυσικά σύντομα όταν δούμε ποιοι θα προσληφθούν στη ΝΕΡΙΤ.


Ο ΟΤΕTV δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Εϊναι σαφές ότι είναι πρωτοβουλία της DIGEA, κατόπιν "υποδείξεως" της ΝΔ. Δεν χρειάζεται να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο. Το νομικό καθεστώς λειτουργίας της DIGEA πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τέλος.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ο ΟΤΕTV δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Εϊναι σαφές ότι είναι πρωτοβουλία της DIGEA, κατόπιν "υποδείξεως" της ΝΔ. Δεν χρειάζεται να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο. Το νομικό καθεστώς λειτουργίας της DIGEA πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τέλος.


Τι σχέση έχει βρε Νίκο ο ΟΤΕ με το επίγειο ψηφιακό? Γιατί τα μπερδεύεις?
Η ΝΕΡΙΤ παίζει με τους πομπούς της (πρώην) ΕΡΤ από Υμηττό, τι σχέση έχει η Digea και ο ΟΤΕ TV?

----------


## emeliss

Στο ΠΑΓΝΗ τεχνικός της ΕΡΑ που υπέστη έμφραγμα

----------


## giwrgosth

Και αυτό που ήθελα να συμπληρώσω και είναι πολύ σοβαρό, είναι από που "βγαίνουν" οι μπάρες με το ΝΕΡΙΤ σαν πάροχος.
Ίσως από Υμηττό, αλλά μπορεί και από το ραδιομέγαρο. Αν είναι το δεύτερο (το πιο λογικό) ας ψαχτούν κάποιοι να δουν ποιοι έχουν πάει ήδη στο άλλο στρατόπεδο.
Είναι δίπλα τους...

----------


## zillion

Θα είμαι λίγο off-topic. Παίρνοντας την πάσα από το τρολ που χαρακτήρισε την δημόσια αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ΕΡΤ ως κομμούνα και δεδομένων των τελευταίων εξελίξεων ας κάνω και εγώ την σύγκριση με την κομμούνα του Παρισιού.

Ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους ηττήθηκε η κομμούνα του Παρισιού , εκτός των άλλων, ήταν ότι επέτρεπε στην "μεγαλοψυχία" της να εκδίδονται τα αντιδραστικά και αντεπαναστατικά φύλλα των εφημερίδων ελεύθερα. Ενώ οργάνωνε την επανάσταση από την μια, από την άλλη επέτρεπε την διάδοση του αντιδραστικού δηλητηρίου στο όνομα της "ελευθερίας του λόγου". Άλλος ένας λόγος ήταν η εμπιστοσύνη της στους θεσμούς του παλαιού καθεστώτος ως δήθεν "ανεξάρτητους" και "δίκαιους".

Θα επαναλάβω τον εαυτό μου, αλλά δεν πειράζει : το αστικό κράτος έχει κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στην εργατική τάξη. Όχι από σήμερα αλλά από χθες. Στον πόλεμο απαντάς με πόλεμο.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τι σχέση έχει βρε Νίκο ο ΟΤΕ με το επίγειο ψηφιακό? Γιατί τα μπερδεύεις?
> Η ΝΕΡΙΤ παίζει με τους πομπούς της (πρώην) ΕΡΤ από Υμηττό, τι σχέση έχει η Digea και ο ΟΤΕ TV?



Γιώργο θα μας τρελλάνεις. Πού πήγε το μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ?? Πού είναι η ΕΡΤ1/ΝΕΤ/ΕΤ3/ΡΙΚ/ΕΡΤHD/DW/BBCWORLD/ κλπ κλπ???? ΠΟΙΟΣ κατεβάζει τους διακόπτες στον 902?? Εγώ? Οι πομποί του??

- - - Updated - - -




> Και αυτό που ήθελα να συμπληρώσω και είναι πολύ σοβαρό, είναι από που "βγαίνουν" οι μπάρες με το ΝΕΡΙΤ σαν πάροχος.
> Ίσως από Υμηττό, αλλά μπορεί και από το ραδιομέγαρο. Αν είναι το δεύτερο (το πιο λογικό) ας ψαχτούν κάποιοι να δουν ποιοι έχουν πάει ήδη στο άλλο στρατόπεδο.
> Είναι δίπλα τους...


Εννοείς ότι δεν έβαλε απλά η DIGEA την μπάρα με τα χρώματα όπως στον 902?

----------


## hedgehog

Νίκο δεν θα μπορούσε να το κάνει όπως στον 902.

Η εκπομπή του ψηφιακού της ΕΡΤ γινόταν από υποδομές της ΕΡΤ στις οποίες η digea δεν είχε πρόσβαση.
Η εκπομπή του 902 γίνεται μέσω της Digea, και ναι, εκεί μπορεί να πάρει το σήμα, να το γυρίσει ανάποδα και να το κάνει φούξια.
Η όποια αλλαγή στο ψηφιακό σήμα της ΕΡΤ, έγινε με χειρισμό των υποδομών της ΕΡΤ. 
Το σε πιο σημείο, και από ποιον είναι άλλη ιστορία. Σαφώς όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με τις υποδομές της digea.

----------


## sotos65

Η Digea έχει απόλυτη σχέση με τις διακοπές στον 902 (μέχρι και εσωτερικό έγγραφο κυκλοφόρησε στο διαδίκτυο με τις οδηγίες στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τι θα λένε σε όσους ρωτούν για το θέμα), αλλά όχι με τις διακοπές των καναλιών της ΕΡΤ (πάροχος ήταν η ίδια η ΕΡΤ, όχι η Digea). Για τις μπάρες της ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν είναι σίγουρο ποιος ακριβώς έχει κάνει τη κουτσουκέλα, το σίγουρο είναι το παράνομο του πράγματος...

----------


## Νικαετός

οκ... δεν γνωρίζω παραπάνω δεν επιμένω.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Γιώργο θα μας τρελλάνεις. Πού πήγε το μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ?? Πού είναι η ΕΡΤ1/ΝΕΤ/ΕΤ3/ΡΙΚ/ΕΡΤHD/DW/BBCWORLD/ κλπ κλπ???? ΠΟΙΟΣ κατεβάζει τους διακόπτες στον 902?? Εγώ? Οι πομποί του??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Εννοείς ότι δεν έβαλε απλά η DIGEA την μπάρα με τα χρώματα όπως στον 902?


To μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ το έκλεισε η κυβέρνηση και δεν το εξέπεμπε η Digea, αλλά η ίδια η ΕΡΤ.
Τους διακόπτες στον 902 τους κατεβάζει η Digea.

Ναι καμία σχέση οι μπάρες της ΝΕΡΙΤ με τον 902.
Τις εκπέμπουν οι πομποι της ΕΡΤ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τις μπάρες της ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν είναι σίγουρο ποιος ακριβώς έχει κάνει τη κουτσουκέλα, το σίγουρο είναι το παράνομο του πράγματος...


99% από το ραδιομέγαρο και ίσως από αυτούς που τώρα βγάζουν στις οθόνες της ΝΕΤ ότι η Digea εκπέμπει τη ΝΕΡΙΤ...

----------


## sotos65

> To μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ το έκλεισε η κυβέρνηση και δεν το εξέπεμπε η Digea, αλλά η ίδια η ΕΡΤ.
> Τους διακόπτες στον 902 τους κατεβάζει η Digea.
> 
> Ναι καμία σχέση οι μπάρες της ΝΕΡΙΤ με τον 902.
> Τις εκπέμπουν οι πομποι της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 99% από το ραδιομέγαρο και ίσως από αυτούς που τώρα βγάζουν στις οθόνες της ΝΕΤ ότι η Digea εκπέμπει τη ΝΕΡΙΤ...


Το ραδιομέγαρο της Κατεχάκη; Γιατί στη Μεσογείων λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω να υπάρχει τέτοια πρόσβαση...

----------


## DVader

> δεν τον ψηφίσαμε. το 29% τον ψήφισε κατόπιν εκβιασμών και τρομοκρατίας, ενώ το πραγματικό του νούμερο είναι το 19%
> το 71% δεν τον θέλει και τον τρώει στη μάπα, μαζί με τις φασιστικές αυταρχικές του πρακτικές




Ούτε εγώ το ψήφισα !!  Το κακό της δημοκρατίας είναι αυτό ! 30 Χρόνια Παπανδρέου-Μητσοτάκη Ποτέ δεν τους ψήφισα αλλά στην μάπα του έτρωγα..και το μνημόνιο το τρώω στην μάπα !Αυτό θα πει δημοκρατία Τόσα χρόνια οι πολλοί θέλανε τον Παπανδρέου !
Τώρα λοιπόν οι πολλοί θέλανε τον Κυβέλη - Βενιζέλο - Σαμαρά κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας η οποία επέλεξε για πρωθυπουργό τον Σαμαρά !

Σ' αρέσει δεν σ' αρέσει έτσι πάει...

Στην Δημοκρατία υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές και εκβιασμοί δεν υπάρχουν ! Όποιος εκβιάζετε όπως αυτά που έλεγε ο Σαμαράς στις προηγούμενες εκλογές είναι άξιος της μοίρας του ! Κρίση δεν έχεις ? Μυαλό δεν έχεις ? Δεν σου λέω να ψηφίσεις Σύριζα ...ούτε ΚΚΕ να σκεφτείς σου λέω !

Πότε ο Ελληνας θα αρχίσει να σκέφτεται το συμφέρον του και το πραγματικό και όχι αυτό που θέλει ο εκάστοτε πολιτικός ή συνδικαλιστής ? Πόσοι από τους συνδικαλιστές που τρέχανε τόσα χρόνια για μας δεν είναι βουλευτές σήμερα? ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !

----------


## giwrgosth

> Το ραδιομέγαρο της Κατεχάκη; Γιατί στη Μεσογείων λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω να υπάρχει τέτοια πρόσβαση...


Της Μεσογείων εννοώ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κεντρικός έλεγχος του ψηφιακού από την Κατεχάκη και δε νομίζω.
Πάντως κατά 99% στον Υμηττό δεν έχει μπει κάτι αυτές τις μέρες και δεν ξέρω (μπορώ να μάθω όμως) αν υπήρχε στον Υμηττό δυνατότητα πολυπλεξίας. Δύσκολο όμως να το είχαν προβλέψει για Χ λόγους.
Αντί λοιπόν οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι πολιτικοί να διαδίδουν ότι η Digea εκπέμπει τη ΝΕΡΙΤ, ας ψάξουν να δουν ποιοι έχουν κλείσει ήδη θέση σε αυτή και ετοιμάζονται να βγάλουν το απόγευμα στον αέρα το διάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού μας...

----------


## dpdt1

ειναι αστειο να λεγεται οτι εκπεμπει απο ραδιομεγαρο. 
η ψηφιακη ηταν και ειναι στη κατεχακη..

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ούτε εγώ το ψήφισα !! ......
> Πότε ο Ελληνας θα αρχίσει να σκέφτεται το συμφέρον του και το πραγματικό και όχι αυτό που θέλει ο εκάστοτε πολιτικός ή συνδικαλιστής ? Πόσοι από τους συνδικαλιστές που τρέχανε τόσα χρόνια για μας δεν είναι βουλευτές σήμερα? ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !


μαζί σου

απλά πρόσθεσα πως τουλάχιστον παλιότερα τα ποσοστά αποδοχής των κυβερνώντων ήταν υψηλότερα (σπάνια άνω του 50% όπως θα πρεπε πάντως)

ο σημερινός πρωθυπουργός έχει το χαμηλότερο εκλογικό ποσοστό από όλους, έπειτα από την πιο μαύρη προεκλογική περίοδο με 100% δική του προπαγάνδα από ΟΛΑ τα κρατικοδίαιτα ΜΜΕ, και παρόλα αυτά συμπεριφέρεται πιο αυταρχικά από όλους

στην 1η δυσκολία που βίωσε ο τραμπούκος, στράφηκε εκεί που αισθάνεται ασφαλής. όχι στους Έλληνες πολίτες, που ξέρει πως δεν τον θέλουνε. στράφηκε στη Μέρκελ και στο κράτος του Ισραήλ για τεχνική βοήθεια

δεν κουμαντάρουνε πια οι Έλληνες την Ελλάδα.

----------


## sotos65

> Της Μεσογείων εννοώ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κεντρικός έλεγχος του ψηφιακού από την Κατεχάκη και δε νομίζω.
> Πάντως κατά 99% στον Υμηττό δεν έχει μπει κάτι αυτές τις μέρες και δεν ξέρω (μπορώ να μάθω όμως) αν υπήρχε στον Υμηττό δυνατότητα πολυπλεξίας. Δύσκολο όμως να το είχαν προβλέψει για Χ λόγους.
> Αντί λοιπόν οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι πολιτικοί να διαδίδουν ότι η Digea εκπέμπει τη ΝΕΡΙΤ, ας ψάξουν να δουν ποιοι έχουν κλείσει ήδη θέση σε αυτή και ετοιμάζονται να βγάλουν το απόγευμα στον αέρα το διάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού μας...


Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να προέρχεται η εκπομπή από τη Μεσογείων. Ποιοι εργαζόμενοι θα το κάνουν, και με ποιο τρόπο θα περάσουν χωρίς να γίνουν αντιληπτοί από τους υπόλοιπους που είναι εκεί; Η ΝΕΤ λειτουργεί κανονικά, δεν είναι άδειο το κτήριο...

ΥΓ. Για το δεύτερο που λες, υπάρχουν σίγουρα αρκετοί που έχουν κλείσει τέτοιες θέσεις. Από ό,τι ακούω αρκετοί από αυτούς που δεν έχουν πατήσει τα πόδια τους τις τελευταίες ημέρες στο Μέγαρο (ίσως και αρκετοί διπρόσωποι που βρίσκονται μέσα).

----------


## giwrgosth

> ειναι αστειο να λεγεται οτι εκπεμπει απο ραδιομεγαρο. 
> η ψηφιακη ηταν και ειναι στη κατεχακη..


Είσαι σίγουρος?
Και στην Κατεχάκη δεν υπάρχει κατάληψη?

----------


## alex24

Το καναλι με ονομα ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν εκπεμπει μονο στην Αθηνα αλλα οπου υπαρχει ψηφιακη τηλεοραση

----------


## dpdt1

> Είσαι σίγουρος?
> Και στην Κατεχάκη δεν υπάρχει κατάληψη?


μονο στην αγ. παρασκευη υπαρχει "καταληψη" απο εργαζομενους. 
στη κατεχακη, στη ρηγιλλης, στους πομπους και στα υπολοιπα κτιρια της ερτ, υπαρχει καταληψη απο τη κυβερνηση. 
σφραγισμενα κτιρια που οι εργαζομενοι δε μπορουν να μπουν ουτε για να παρουν τα προσωπικα τους αντικειμενα..

----------


## sotos65

> Είσαι σίγουρος?
> Και στην Κατεχάκη δεν υπάρχει κατάληψη?


Δεν ξέρω προσωπικά από που εκπέμπει η ψηφιακή, πάντως στη Κατεχάκη δεν υπάρχει "κατάληψη" (πρόλαβε η κυβέρνηση, όπως λέει κι ο dpdt1).

----------


## Zer0c00L

η DIGEA αφαιρεσε τα στοιχεια ΝΕΡΙΤ και βγαινει απλα η δοκιμαστικη καρτα και στις πληροφοριες εμφανιζει ---

----------


## emeliss

> Αντί λοιπόν οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι πολιτικοί να διαδίδουν ότι η Digea εκπέμπει τη ΝΕΡΙΤ, ας ψάξουν να δουν ποιοι έχουν κλείσει ήδη θέση σε αυτή και ετοιμάζονται να βγάλουν το απόγευμα στον αέρα το διάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού μας...


Μπορεί να είναι τεχνικοί της ΕΡΤ, μπορεί και όχι. Από τις πρώτες στιγμές προσπάθησε η κυβέρνηση να βρει καλοθελητές και ταυτόχρονα στράφηκε προς την DIGEA και ζήτησε βοήθεια σε κάθε επίπεδο. Ίσως να περιλαμβάνει και αποσπάσεις τεχνικών της τελευταίας στο σφραγισμένο κτήριο της Κατεχάκη.

----------


## giwrgosth

Αν τότε ο κεντρικός έλεγχος γίνετε από την Κατεχάκη, τότε κάποιοι (εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ? Υπάλληλοι κάποιας εταιρείας που προμήθευσε την ΕΡΤ?) έβγαλαν στον αέρα τις μπάρες και άλλαξαν το όνομα παρόχου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ίσως να περιλαμβάνει και αποσπάσεις τεχνικών της τελευταίας στο σφραγισμένο κτήριο της Κατεχάκη.


Καμία σχέση...

----------


## washcloud

> οκ... δεν γνωρίζω παραπάνω δεν επιμένω.


...πιθανώς είχες μείνει με την ιδέα ότι "ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής ψηφιακών καναλιών MPEG4" = DIGEA, γι' αυτό...

 Δεν είναι "κλειδωμένος με την DIGEA" o αποκωδικοποιητής σου. Ελεύθερο επίγειο ψηφιακό σήμα "πιάνει". Οποιοδήποτε. Και συγκεκριμένα, υπάρχουν δύο νοματαίοι που εκπέμπουν ψηφιακό σήμα εν Ελλάδι. Ο ένας είναι μια εταιρία (DIGEA) που κατά βάση αποτελείται από το σύνολο των μεγάλων ιδιωτικών καναλιών, και ο άλλος η κρατική ΕΡΤ.
Όταν λοιπόν πήγαν στους σχετικούς πομπούς (πχ Υμηττό) οι μπάτσοι μαζί με τεχνικό (και εισαγγελέα, νομίζω, ή έστω διαταγή του), ο τεχνικός τους έθεσε εκτός, οι μπάτσοι θαύμαζαν το τοπίο, και ο εισαγγελέας γαύγισε (στον φύλακα του χώρου) ό,τι του υπέβαλλε ο πολιτικός του προϊστάμενος (ο Πιτσαράς).
Κι έτσι το "μπουκέτο ΕΡΤ", έφαγε πακέτο...Η DIGEA δεν ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ να κουνήσει ούτε δαχτυλάκι.

...το κούνησε όμως, όταν άρχισε ο Εννιακοσαδύος να αναμεταδίδει το σήμα που εκπέμπουν οι ελεύθεροι-πολιορκημένοι της Μεσολογγίων εεε της Μεσογείων, καθ' ό,τι αυτός ΕΙΝΑΙ στην αγκαλιά της DIGEA...Και συγκεκριμένα, τότε βγήκανε κάποιοι (πολλοί - όλοι) και ουρλιάξανε "ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΟΨΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ DIGEA" (...διότι, "τεχνικώς" και σαφώς εμμέσως, "το πειρατικό της ΕΡΤ", έπλεε μέσω νερών της DIGEA...). Ίσως ΚΑΙ αυτό είναι στοιχείο που σε έφερε το μπέρδεμα, όταν πιθανότατα το άκουσες/διάβασες...

----------


## dpdt1

> Αν τότε ο κεντρικός έλεγχος γίνετε από την Κατεχάκη, τότε κάποιοι (εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ? Υπάλληλοι κάποιας εταιρείας που προμήθευσε την ΕΡΤ?) έβγαλαν στον αέρα τις μπάρες και άλλαξαν το όνομα παρόχου.



υπαλληλοι του αλαφουζου ή της digea μπορει.. ισως και της συγγρου..  :Razz: 

εργαζομενοι της κατεχακη παντως, ειναι και αυτοι στο ραδιομεγαρο.

----------


## emeliss

> Καμία σχέση...


Αν είχα ένα ευρώ για κάθε φορά που ορκιζόταν κάποιος για την ιστορία της ΕΡΤ και είχε άδικο θα ήμουν πλούσιος. Η αλήθεια κρύβεται πολύ καλά.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αν είχα ένα ευρώ για κάθε φορά που ορκιζόταν κάποιος για την ιστορία της ΕΡΤ και είχε άδικο θα ήμουν πλούσιος. Η αλήθεια κρύβεται πολύ καλά.


Απλά γνωρίζω που είναι οι συνάδελφοί μου αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## emeliss

Έτσι νόμιζα και 'γω...

Κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουμε σίγουρα.

----------


## nnn

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/665600
.....

----------


## linman

*De Morgen: Αλληλεγγύη των Βέλγων δημοσιογράφων προς τους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ*

Στο κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας που επέδωσαν στην ελληνική Πρεσβεία των Βρυξελλών περίπου 50 Βέλγοι δημοσιογράφοι ζητώντας την άμεση επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ αναφέρεται στο σημερινό φύλλο της η εφημερίδα De Morgen.
Επισημαίνεται ότι το μήνυμα της συμβολικής αυτής πράξης διαμαρτυρίας συνοψίζεται στη φράση «stand up for journalism». Με την ενέργειά της αυτή η βελγική Ένωση Δημοσιογράφων θέλει να δείξει την αλληλεγγύη της προς τους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους για το κλείσιμο της ΝΕΤ, προσθέτει η εφημερίδα. Με το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ κλείνουν τρία τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, 7 ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί και 17 περιφερειακοί, υπενθυμίζει.
«Με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο πλουραλισμός των ΜΜΕ και η δημοκρατία αντιμετωπίζουν κίνδυνο», 


http://www.ειδήσεισ.gr/2013/06/17/de...C%CF%86%CF%89/

----------


## Thessview

Καλημέρα σας 

Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη εμφανίστηκε από νωρίς το πρωί το νέο κανάλι με τα εξής στοιχεία

Frequency: 498000 KHZ (CH24)
Όνομα παρόχου υπηρεσίας: Digea
Όνομα Δικτύου: Digea DVB-T

ως τώρα δεν έχω δει την επωνυμία ΝΕΡΙΤ

----------


## linman

*Έλενα Ακρίτα για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ: «Το μαύρο είναι φασισμός»*

Δεν είναι λίγα τα πρόσωπα που σχολίασαν μέσα από τους προσωπικούς τους λογαριασμούς στο Διαδίκτυο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, λίγο μετά τις 23:00 το βράδυ της Τρίτης. Το δικό της μήνυμα θέλησε να στείλει, εκφράζοντας ταυτόχρονα και την οργή της η Έλενα Ακρίτα, που δεν άφησε ασχολίαστο το συμβάν.

Συγκεκριμένα, έγραψε:

«ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΜΑΥΡΟ!
ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ!
ΤΕΡΜΑ!
Έγραψα χτες στο στάτους μου στο φατσοβιβλίο:
Με το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, ας κάνουμε αυτό που ξέρουμε καλύτερα: Εμφύλιο!
Σκοτωνόμαστε, πιανόμαστε μαλλί με μαλλί και πετάμε λασπόνερα στα ασπρόρουχα του διπλανού. Εμφύλιος πόλεμος: Ιδιωτικοί vs δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, βόρειοι και Νότιοι, άσπροι και μαύροι, πράσινοι και βένετοι.
• Αυτοί που βρίζουν την ΕΡΤ και μόνο τον Β’ Παγκόσμιο δεν της έχουν χρεώσει ακόμα.
• Αυτοί που εξωραΐζουν την ΕΡΤ που – ξαφνικά, φέτος το καλοκαίρι – ούτε μισό κουσούρι δεν μπορείς να της προσάψεις.
• Αυτοί που ΠΑΝΤΑ έβλεπαν ΕΡΤ.
• Αυτοί που ΠΟΤΕ δεν έβλεπαν ΕΡΤ.
• Αυτοί που χαίρονται με τους απολυμένους. Αυτοί που μιλάνε για «ξεσκαρτάρισμα». Αυτοί που μιλάνε για «χούντα».
(Άντε να δούμε και πότε θα μιλήσουμε για την «οριστική λύση», όπως ο Χίτλερ. Τότε που ακόμα δεν μας είχε ενημερώσει ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής για ότι όοοολοι οι Εβραίοι πεθάνανε από τύφο – τι πανδημία κι αυτοί, μα πόσο απρόσεχτος πια κι αυτός ο λαός; Να κολλάει ο ένας τον άλλον, με τόσο κέφι και τόσο μπρίο.
Άσχετο; Μπορεί… Μπορεί και όχι…)
Έτσι λοιπόν, όλοι από χτες ασχολούμαστε με την ΕΡΤ. Υπέρ. Κατά. Άσπρο. Μαύρο. Μέρα. Νύχτα.
ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΜΑΥΡΟ!
ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ!
ΤΕΡΜΑ!

http://livester.gr/a/news/%CE%94%CE%...8C%CF%82%C2%BB

----------


## mpetou

στην κρητη βαλανε χερι στις συχνοτητες ιδιωτες δηλαδη εκτος απο τα ηδη γνωστα τοπικα εμφανιστηκανε και αλλα καναλια στο ψηφιακο
οχι ομως νεριτ ουτε ερτ. μονο 100% ιδιωτικα καναλια.

Επισης υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα με την εεττ λογω της παρανομης συμπεριφορας της digea που η εεττ εχει αδειοδοτησει
και σοβαρο θεμα με την κλοπη gr domains απο την ιδια την εεττ.

Για την digea το μονο που ειναι γνωστο ειναι οτι ανηκει στην "οικογενεια κλικλικου" και ο προεδρος της ειναι καποιος "μαθιος"
και διαχειριζετε το ψηφιακο σημα.. δεν εχει ουτε διευθυνση ουτε τιποτα.
Αραγε τα μελη της οικογενειας κλικλικου τα ξερει κανεις ειναι μηπως αχυρανθρωποι καποιου ?

----------


## emeliss

> στην κρητη βαλανε χερι στις συχνοτητες ιδιωτες δηλαδη εκτος απο τα ηδη γνωστα τοπικα εμφανιστηκανε και αλλα καναλια στο ψηφιακο
> οχι ομως νεριτ ουτε ερτ. μονο 100% ιδιωτικα καναλια.


Προφανώς ετοιμάζονται για την μετάβαση που έχει προγραμματιστεί για το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## washcloud

Off Topic





> δεν κουμαντάρουνε πια οι Έλληνες την Ελλάδα.


...γιατί, πότε την κουμαντάρανε; Ο Καραμανλής ήταν πουλημένος στους Γάλλους, ο Αντρέας στους Αμερικάνους, ο Μητσο στους Ευρωπαίους γενικώς (ξένους, ντόπιους, επιχειρηματίες, τραπεζίτες, αρχαιοκάπηλους κλπ), ο Εβραίος στους Γερμανούς και την ΟΝΕ, ο Χοντρός στον Μπαϊρακτάρη, ο Σαρδάμης στο ΔΝΤ...

Και πριν τον πόλεμο, μια ζωή οι Άγγλοι. Και πιο πριν, οι Οθωμανοί. Κι ακόμα πιο πριν, οι Ρωμαίοι. 
Και στα καλύτερά μας χρόνια ακόμα (5ος π.Χ. αιώνας), κουμάντο δεν κάναμε οι Έλληνες, η Ασπασία έκανε.
(Γενικώς ρε πούστη μου, δεν το 'χουμε με το μάνατζμεντ...)
	



...τί ωραίο εν τω μεταξύ κι αυτό το σημερινό, με τα κανάλια που κάνουν μήνυση στους εργαζόμενους της...ΕΡΤ (!), ε

----------


## raspoutiv

> στην κρητη βαλανε χερι στις συχνοτητες ιδιωτες δηλαδη εκτος απο τα ηδη γνωστα τοπικα εμφανιστηκανε και αλλα καναλια στο ψηφιακο
> οχι ομως νεριτ ουτε ερτ. μονο 100% ιδιωτικα καναλια.
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα με την εεττ λογω της παρανομης συμπεριφορας της digea που η εεττ εχει αδειοδοτησει
> και σοβαρο θεμα με την κλοπη gr domains.


αυτή η εμμονή του Σαμαρά στο φακελάκι δεν έχει προηγούμενο
σώνει και καλά να μην υπάρχει κανείς που δεν του τα σκάει και δεν ελέχεται από αυτόν. πολύ σταλινικός μας βγήκε ο φιλελεύθερος

μιας που ασπάζεται τη θεωρία των 2 άκρων νομίζω πως θα συμφωνεί και ο ίδιος

----------


## linman

*Κ. Παπαντωνίου: Άλλες εποχές θυμίζει η φίμωση της ΕΡΤ*


Να επαναλειτουργήσει αμέσως η ΕΡΤ, να βρεθεί λύση με το προσωπικό που απασχολεί, να διαφυλαχτεί το πλούσιο ιστορικό αρχείο της ΚΑΙ  οι εγκαταστάσεις και η τεχνολογία που είχε αναπτυχθεί για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, ζητεί ο Αντιπεριφερειάρχης Δυτικής Αθήνας Κώστα Παπαντωνίου .

----------


## sotos65

> στην κρητη βαλανε χερι στις συχνοτητες ιδιωτες δηλαδη εκτος απο τα ηδη γνωστα τοπικα εμφανιστηκανε και αλλα καναλια στο ψηφιακο
> οχι ομως νεριτ ουτε ερτ. μονο 100% ιδιωτικα καναλια.
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα με την εεττ λογω της παρανομης συμπεριφορας της digea που η εεττ εχει αδειοδοτησει
> και σοβαρο θεμα με την κλοπη gr domains απο την ιδια την εεττ.
> 
> Για την digea το μονο που ειναι γνωστο ειναι οτι ανηκει στην "οικογενεια κλικλικου" και ο προεδρος της ειναι καποιος "μαθιος"
> και διαχειριζετε το ψηφιακο σημα.. δεν εχει ουτε διευθυνση ουτε τιποτα.
> Αραγε τα μελη της οικογενειας κλικλικου τα ξερει κανεις ειναι μηπως αχυρανθρωποι καποιου ?


Χανιά και Ηράκλειο άνοιξαν πέντε περιφερειακά κανάλια στο κανάλι 38 (ίδια συχνότητα και από τα δύο κέντρα εκπομπής) τις τελευταίες ημέρες, όμως αυτή η συχνότητα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ΕΡΤ και στις δύο περιοχές, ενώ τα κανάλια αυτά έχουν προγραμματιστεί έτσι κι αλλιώς να ξεκινήσουν ψηφιακά (είναι ανάμεσα σε αυτά που έχουν προσωρινή άδεια από ΕΣΡ/ΕΕΤΤ).  

http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/index.ph...911&Itemid=107

----------


## mpetou

δεν ειναι 5 αλλα καπου 12

----------


## Zer0c00L

απλα ενημερωτικα

Όνομα χώρου:	ert.gr
Διαθεσιμότητα:	Σε χρήση
Σχόλια:	Εκχωρημένο Όνομα Χώρου ή ομόγραφο εκχωρημένου Ονόματος.
Στοιχεία:	Domain Name:ert.gr
Domain Handle:dr-1488-gr
Protocol Number:1488
Creation Date:23-3-1998
Expiration Date:31-12-2013
Updated Date:14-6-2013
Registrar:PAPAKI ΕΠΕ
Registrar Referral URL:http://www.papaki.gr
Registrar Email:info@papaki.gr
Whois Server: 
Bundle Name:ert.gr
Name Server:ns1.otenet.gr
Name Server:ns2.otenet.gr

----------


## sotos65

> δεν ειναι 5 αλλα καπου 12


Αυτά που άνοιξαν προχθές είναι πέντε (λες να μην ξέρω τι άνοιξε; ). Στο Ηράκλειο εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια υπάρχει εκπομπή μερικών ακόμα περιφερειακών, ενώ εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχει ξεκινήσει και η Nova Ψηφιακή με τα κανάλια της. Αυτά... (εκτός και αν έχεις κάτι άλλο, πιο συγκεκριμένο υπόψη).

----------


## mpetou

κανε μια αναζητηση σημερα ειναι 12 καναλια .
εψαξα σημερα να βρω τη νεριτ και τα βρηκα

----------


## DVader

> *De Morgen: Αλληλεγγύη των Βέλγων δημοσιογράφων προς τους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ*
> 
> Στο κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας που επέδωσαν στην ελληνική Πρεσβεία των Βρυξελλών περίπου 50 Βέλγοι δημοσιογράφοι ζητώντας την άμεση επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ αναφέρεται στο σημερινό φύλλο της η εφημερίδα De Morgen.
> Επισημαίνεται ότι το μήνυμα της συμβολικής αυτής πράξης διαμαρτυρίας συνοψίζεται στη φράση «stand up for journalism». Με την ενέργειά της αυτή η βελγική Ένωση Δημοσιογράφων θέλει να δείξει την αλληλεγγύη της προς τους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους για το κλείσιμο της ΝΕΤ, προσθέτει η εφημερίδα. Με το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ κλείνουν τρία τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, 7 ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί και 17 περιφερειακοί, υπενθυμίζει.
> «Με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο πλουραλισμός των ΜΜΕ και η δημοκρατία αντιμετωπίζουν κίνδυνο», 
> 
> 
> http://www.ειδήσεισ.gr/2013/06/17/de...C%CF%86%CF%89/


Μια απορία έχω ....τόσες μέρες και ευκαιρία να την εκφράσω... Όλη αυτή την συμπαράσταση και αλληλεγγύη που βλέπω προς την ΕΡΤ από τους έξω....γιατί δεν την είδα όταν κλείνανε την επιχείρηση που εργαζόμουνα πριν από 1,5 χρόνο  και μένανε στον δρόμο 60 ψυχές... και τόσες χιλιάδες άλλες επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε και μείνανε τόσοι άνεργοι στον δρόμο ? Εγώ δεν είδα να κάνουν κάποιο ψήφισμα τότε ........ Την πάρτι τους κοιτάνε μόνο και βλέπουν τα πράγματα με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά !

Είμαι λίγο περίεργος πάντως ώς προς το χρονικό σημείο που έγινε το πράγμα ....

Αν πάμε τελικά σε εκλογές να δείτε που πόσο τουρισμό να έχουμε και φέτος που λίγο ανάσανε ...Λίγο μυαλό δεν έχουμε....
Κανείς δεν σκέφτεται κανένα σε αυτή την χώρα.....

- - - Updated - - -




> απλα ενημερωτικα
> 
> Όνομα χώρου:	ert.gr
> Διαθεσιμότητα:	Σε χρήση
> Σχόλια:	Εκχωρημένο Όνομα Χώρου ή ομόγραφο εκχωρημένου Ονόματος.
> Στοιχεία:	Domain Name:ert.gr
> Domain Handle:dr-1488-gr
> Protocol Number:1488
> Creation Date:23-3-1998
> ...




Τι με αυτό ?

----------


## sotos65

> κανε μια αναζητηση σημερα ειναι 12 καναλια .
> εψαξα σημερα να βρω τη νεριτ και τα βρηκα


Που βρίσκεσαι, Ηράκλειο, Χανιά; Υπόψη ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές υπάρχει λήψη των ψηφιακών από Αθήνα ορισμένες χρονικές στιγμές, ιδιαίτερα το καλοκαίρι. Με σκανάρισμα πιάνω αυτά που βλέπεις στο screenshot, όσα είχα δηλαδή από το Σάββατο που ξεκίνησαν τα περιφερειακά στο 38.

----------


## Zer0c00L

τα συμπερασματα και σχολια δικα σας

Αναδημοσίευση από http://epitropesdiodiastop.blogspot....digea-902.html

Το Κίνημα Δεν Πληρώνω έλαβε και φέρνει στην επιφάνεια το χαρακτηρισμένο ως ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ έγγραφο οδηγιών  της Digea για τον τρόπο απαντησέων σε πιθανές ερωτήσεις για το κόψιμο του σήματος της ΕΡΤ και του 902.

Είναι χαρακτηριστική η τελευταία παράγραφος του κειμένου γραμμένη με κεφαλαία: 

" ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ. ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΩ  (sic) 2106838700"

Τι θέλουν να αποφύγουν οι υπεύθυνοι της DIGEA και κρύβουν τα ονόματα τους και την διεύθυνση τους; Μήπως αντιδράσεις πολιτών; Η σπουδή τους να μην ξεφύγει προς τους πολίτες κανένα στοιχείο τους  φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι δεν διάβασαν μια δεύτερη φορά το κείμενο πριν το στείλουν και έτσι δεν διόρθωσαν την λέξη - ρήμα ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΩ με το σωστό ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ .Τι θέλετε να κρύψετε  κύριοι της DIGEA;

ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 902

ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΤΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ-ΚΑΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ-ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Γιατί κόψατε τον 902?

Από τις αρμόδιες αρχές μας ζητήθηκε, να διακόπτεται άμεσα οποιαδήποτε εκπομπή προγράμματος φέρει το σήμα της ΕΡΤ ή θυγατρικής αυτής, ως παράνομη. 

Γιατί είναι παράνομη?

Διότι από τις 11/6 και 12 τα μεσάνυχτα και ως τη σύσταση νέου φορέα έχει πάψει η εκπομπή οποιουδήποτε προγράμματος που φέρει το σήμα της ΕΡΤ ή θυγατρικής της. 

Και ποιος σας έδωσε το δικαίωμα?

H Digea είναι Πάροχος Δικτύου και Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, που λειτουργεί υπό καθεστώς Γενικής Αδείας της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ). Ως τέτοιος, μπορεί να εκπέμπει ψηφιακά το σήμα νομίμως λειτουργούντων τηλεοπτικών σταθμών που μεταδίδουν αδειοδοτημένο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές πρόγραμμα. 

Το τηλεοπτικό περιχόμενο των σταθμών υπόκειται εξ ολοκλήρου στον έλεγχο και την έγκριση των αρμοδίων κρατικών φορέων και η Digea δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα αυτοτελούς απόφασης επί της εκπομπής ή όχι κάποιου τηλεοπτικού σταθμού. 

Σε περίπτωση που δεν πληρούνται τα παραπάνω κριτήρια, η Digea είναι υποχρεωμένη να συμμορφώνεται με τα όσα προβλέπουν οι αρμόδιες αρχές. 

Γιατί κόψατε την ΕΡΤ?

Τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ δεν εκπέμπονται μέσω Digea. Η ΕΡΤ ως ένας από τους αδειοδοτημένους παρόχους δικτύου εξέπεμπε το ψηφιακό σήμα των καναλιών της μέσω δικής της πλατφόρμας. 

ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ-ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΛΥΦΘΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΛΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ: 

"Το τηλεφωνικό μας κέντρο έχει λάβει εκπαίδευση και παρέχει πληροφόρηση σε σχέση με την ψηφιακή μετάβαση και τα όποια ζητήματα, απορίες και προβλήματα σχετίζονται με αυτήν. Για ερωτήματα πέρα της ψηφιακής μετάβασης δεν έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες." 

ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΣ DIGEA ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ.

ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ 210 6838700.

----------


## emeliss

> Μια απορία έχω ....τόσες μέρες και ευκαιρία να την εκφράσω... Όλη αυτή την συμπαράσταση και αλληλεγγύη που βλέπω προς την ΕΡΤ από τους έξω....γιατί δεν την είδα όταν κλείνανε την επιχείρηση που εργαζόμουνα πριν από 1,5 χρόνο  και μένανε στον δρόμο 60 ψυχές... και τόσες χιλιάδες άλλες επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε και μείνανε τόσοι άνεργοι στον δρόμο ? Εγώ δεν είδα να κάνουν κάποιο ψήφισμα τότε ........ Την πάρτι τους κοιτάνε μόνο και βλέπουν τα πράγματα με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά !
> 
> Είμαι λίγο περίεργος πάντως ώς προς το χρονικό σημείο που έγινε το πράγμα ....


Το σοβαρό θέμα δεν είναι το λουκέτο μια ανώνυμης εταιρίας αλλά η προσπάθεια κατάλυσης των δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών. Αυτό είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά και σωστά αναρωτιέσαι για το χρονικό σημείο που μόνο τυχαίο δεν θα είναι.

----------


## mpetou

> Που βρίσκεσαι, Ηράκλειο, Χανιά; Υπόψη ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές υπάρχει λήψη των ψηφιακών από Αθήνα ορισμένες χρονικές στιγμές, ιδιαίτερα το καλοκαίρι. Με σκανάρισμα πιάνω αυτά που βλέπεις στο screenshot, όσα είχα δηλαδή από το Σάββατο που ξεκίνησαν τα περιφερειακά στο 38.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125219


αλλα 2 πιανω εγω

----------


## aroutis

> Αν πάμε τελικά σε εκλογές να δείτε που πόσο τουρισμό να έχουμε και φέτος που λίγο ανάσανε ...Λίγο μυαλό δεν έχουμε....
> Κανείς δεν σκέφτεται κανένα σε αυτή την χώρα.....


Τα παράπονά σου στον Σαμαρα._

----------


## dpdt1

> Μια απορία έχω ....τόσες μέρες και ευκαιρία να την εκφράσω... Όλη αυτή την συμπαράσταση και αλληλεγγύη που βλέπω προς την ΕΡΤ από τους έξω....γιατί δεν την είδα όταν κλείνανε την επιχείρηση που εργαζόμουνα πριν από 1,5 χρόνο  και μένανε στον δρόμο 60 ψυχές... και τόσες χιλιάδες άλλες επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε και μείνανε τόσοι άνεργοι στον δρόμο ? Εγώ δεν είδα να κάνουν κάποιο ψήφισμα τότε ........ Την πάρτι τους κοιτάνε μόνο και βλέπουν τα πράγματα με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά !


εχει χιλιοειπωθει... και εν πασει περιπτωσει, εσυ τι εκανες τοτε? προσωπικα φωναζω χρονια οπως και χιλιαδες αλλοι που διαμαρτυρονταν και ολοι βριζανε ως βολεμενους συνδιακαλες..  
αλλα η κρατικη τηλεοραση του σαμαρα και τα αλλα μηντια του μπομπολα, ψυχαρη και κακο συναπαντημα των μεγαλων αφεντικων, τα κανανε γαργαρα. 
τωρα που εχεις μια φωνη γιατι δεν την εκμεταλλευεσαι? 
τοσοι και τοσοι ανεργοι, σωματεια, εχουν φωνη και μιλανε τωρα που εχει γινει δημοσια επιτελους.. 
η λυση δηλαδη ειναι να απολυθουν και αλλοι? αυτο προτεινεις? 
να κατσουμε να τρωμε και αλλες σφαλιαρες και αλλες απολυσεις? 
δε πρεπει να σταματησει καποτε αυτο? 

οσο για το τουρισμο, ο σαμαρας φροντισε να δειξει το πραγματικο πολιτευμα στην ελλαδα. 
ο καθε επισκεπτης αποφασιζει και κρινει που θα παει...
εκτος και αν ειναι ολοι αναρχοαπλυτοι.. (το γνωστο ποιημα..)

----------


## sotos65

> αλλα 2 πιανω εγω


Ρωτώ που είσαι και δεν απαντάς όμως. Ποια κανάλια πιάνεις ακόμα και σε ποια συχνότητα (μόνο έτσι θα διελευκάνουμε το "μυστήριο");

----------


## GetRid

βρε-βρε παιχνίδια που παίζονται




> 1.13pm BST
> 
> Now this is interesting... the European Commission was reportedly considering legal action against Greece's state broadcaster, the Hellenic Broadcasting Corporation (or ERT) when the organisation was suddenly closed.
> 
> According to Public Service Europe, *Brussels was unhappy that ERT dropped broadcasts of the multi-lingual Euronews channel,* which the EC subsidises.
> 
> Despite losing a court case earlier this year, ERT was dragging its feet on restarting Euronews broadcasts, which meant Commissioner Viviane Reding was mulling legal action when Antonis Samaras rather took matters into his own hands.
> 
> Reding told a Greek MEP last Tuesday that she was
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2...b0fd122f53722b

http://www.publicserviceeurope.com/a...t-went-off-air

----------


## Helix

Η χούντα της τρικομματικής κυβέρνησης ΔΕΝ θα περάσει. Αρκετά τράβηξε το αστείο.

----------


## yiapap

> βρε-βρε παιχνίδια που παίζονται
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2...b0fd122f53722b
> 
> http://www.publicserviceeurope.com/a...t-went-off-air


Το ωραίο στα παραπάνω είναι ότι θεωρούν πως για τη μη μετάδοση του Euronews ευθύνη φέρει η ΕΡΤ. Όπως θα είχε π.χ. το BBC. Δεν μπορούν κάν να διανοηθούν ότι η ΕΡΤ υποχρεώθηκε για τη ΜΗ μετάδοση του Euronews από τους ίδιους που τώρα την κλείσανε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ρωτώ που είσαι και δεν απαντάς όμως. Ποια κανάλια πιάνεις ακόμα και σε ποια συχνότητα (μόνο έτσι θα διελευκάνουμε το "μυστήριο");


συμφωνα με αυτο

Στο κανάλι 38 UHF (610 MHz) και από τα κέντρα εκπομπής της Ρογδιάς (Ηράκλειο) και Μαλάξας (Χανίων) έκανε την εμφάνιση του το νέο multiplex με τα περιφερειακά κανάλια ΚΡΗΤΗ TV, TV CRETA, ΚΥΔΩΝ (με δοκιμαστικές μπάρες για την ώρα), MY TELEVISION και 4U, λίγες ημέρες πριν από το αναλογικό switch off και τη μετάβαση στη ψηφιακή στα δύο αυτά κέντρα, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 26 Ιουνίου. Τα πέντε κανάλια χρησιμοποιούν συμπίεση βίντεο MPEG-4/AVC (H.264).

http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/index.ph...911&Itemid=107

----------


## Helix

> Το ωραίο στα παραπάνω είναι ότι θεωρούν πως για τη μη μετάδοση του Euronews ευθύνη φέρει η ΕΡΤ. Όπως θα είχε π.χ. το BBC. Δεν μπορούν κάν να διανοηθούν ότι η ΕΡΤ υποχρεώθηκε για τη ΜΗ μετάδοση του Euronews από τους ίδιους που τώρα την κλείσανε.


Λεπτομέρειες και ψιλά γράμματα γι' αυτούς

----------


## VasP

Ο Κύρτσος τώρα στην ΕΡΤ τα είπε όλα.

----------


## yiapap

> Ο Κύρτσος τώρα στην ΕΡΤ τα είπε όλα.


Όλα; Έπαιξε ρέστα; Τι εννοείς;

----------


## sotos65

> συμφωνα με αυτο
> 
> Στο κανάλι 38 UHF (610 MHz) και από τα κέντρα εκπομπής της Ρογδιάς (Ηράκλειο) και Μαλάξας (Χανίων) έκανε την εμφάνιση του το νέο multiplex με τα περιφερειακά κανάλια ΚΡΗΤΗ TV, TV CRETA, ΚΥΔΩΝ (με δοκιμαστικές μπάρες για την ώρα), MY TELEVISION και 4U, λίγες ημέρες πριν από το αναλογικό switch off και τη μετάβαση στη ψηφιακή στα δύο αυτά κέντρα, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 26 Ιουνίου. Τα πέντε κανάλια χρησιμοποιούν συμπίεση βίντεο MPEG-4/AVC (H.264).
> 
> http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/index.ph...911&Itemid=107


Το ξέρω, αφού εγώ το έγραψα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Helix

Σήμερα είναι και το ετήσιο μνημόσυνο της Ελλάδας

----------


## GetRid

> Δεν μπορούν κάν να διανοηθούν ότι η ΕΡΤ υποχρεώθηκε για τη ΜΗ μετάδοση του Euronews από τους ίδιους που τώρα την κλείσανε.


Ετσι νομίζω και εγώ. Δεν αντιλαμβάνονται μάλλον τον βαθμό εξάρτησης της ελληνικής δημόσιας τηλεόρασης από το βαθυ ελληνικό κράτος

----------


## jkoukos

> Το ωραίο στα παραπάνω είναι ότι θεωρούν πως για τη μη μετάδοση του Euronews ευθύνη φέρει η ΕΡΤ. Όπως θα είχε π.χ. το BBC. Δεν μπορούν κάν να διανοηθούν ότι η ΕΡΤ υποχρεώθηκε για τη ΜΗ μετάδοση του Euronews από τους ίδιους που τώρα την κλείσανε.


Αα μπα, το 2ο Link είναι αποκαλυπτικό του ιστορικού και ρίχνει την ευθύνη στη νέα διοίκηση της κυβέρνησης.

----------


## VasP

> Όλα; Έπαιξε ρέστα; Τι εννοείς;


Μίλησε για 'δωράκι' Σαμαρά στους ιδιώτες καναλάρχες. Αφού δεν μπορούσε να ελέγξει την ΕΡΤ (κάνουν κουμάντο οι συνδικαλιστές), την έκλεισε και πλέον έχει την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση των νταβατζήδων. Όπως είπε έχει θητεύσει κι ίδιος στα υπόγεια του Μαξίμου και ξέρει τα κόλπα. Είπε ότι τα περί εξυγίανσης είναι αστειότητες (ή κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## nostra_fora

Για να κανω μια προβλεψη για το απογευμα
1)εχω την αισθηση οτι πολυ απλα θα συμφωνησουν σε καποια "αοριστα" ισοδυναμε και θα ληξει το παιχνιδι
2)Αν τελικα "δεν τα βρουν",τοτε πιθανον να ερθει αυριο το ΣΤΕ ως απο μηχανης θεος να σωσει την παρτιδα.

----------


## VasP

> Για να κανω μια προβλεψη για το απογευμα
> 1)εχω την αισθηση οτι πολυ απλα θα συμφωνησουν σε καποια "αοριστα" ισοδυναμε και θα ληξει το παιχνιδι
> 2)Αν τελικα "δεν τα βρουν",τοτε πιθανον να ερθει αυριο το ΣΤΕ ως απο μηχανης θεος να σωσει την παρτιδα.


Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα βρουν. Ή θα υποχωρήσει ο Σαμαρας δια της πλαγίας (ΣΤΕ), είτε πάμε σε εκλογές. Ακούγεται και ένα σενάριο για αλλαγή πρωθυπουργού χωρίς την διενέργεια εκλογών.

----------


## anon

> Νίκο δεν θα μπορούσε να το κάνει όπως στον 902.
> 
> *Η εκπομπή του ψηφιακού της ΕΡΤ γινόταν από υποδομές της ΕΡΤ στις οποίες η digea δεν είχε πρόσβαση.*
> Η εκπομπή του 902 γίνεται μέσω της Digea, και ναι, εκεί μπορεί να πάρει το σήμα, να το γυρίσει ανάποδα και να το κάνει φούξια.
> Η όποια αλλαγή στο ψηφιακό σήμα της ΕΡΤ, έγινε με χειρισμό των υποδομών της ΕΡΤ. 
> Το σε πιο σημείο, και από ποιον είναι άλλη ιστορία. Σαφώς όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με τις υποδομές της digea.


Δεν χρειάζεται πρόσβαση στις υποδομές της ΕΡΤ.  Αρκεί να δηλώσει στον πομπό τους να εκπέμψει ΚΑΙ στην συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα. Στο μεταξύ το σήμα πάει στους πομπούς της Digea μέσω ΟΤΕ, ψηφιακό.

----------


## ifaigios

Από πού βλέπετε ΝΕΤ; Το stream του ΡΙΚ/CytaNet φαίνεται να έχει πέσει, από την άλλη η EBU δεν έχει καλό ήχο και το thepressproject.gr φαίνεται να έχει καθυστέρηση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα σας 
> 
> Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη εμφανίστηκε από νωρίς το πρωί το νέο κανάλι με τα εξής στοιχεία
> 
> Frequency: 498000 KHZ (CH24)
> Όνομα παρόχου υπηρεσίας: Digea
> Όνομα Δικτύου: Digea DVB-T
> 
> ως τώρα δεν έχω δει την επωνυμία ΝΕΡΙΤ


Δώσανε τη συχνότητα της ΕΡΤ στη Digea ?!?!?!

----------


## VasP

> Από πού βλέπετε ΝΕΤ; Το stream του ΡΙΚ/CytaNet φαίνεται να έχει πέσει, από την άλλη η EBU δεν έχει καλό ήχο και το thepressproject.gr φαίνεται να έχει καθυστέρηση.


Εγώ βλέπω από εδώ χωρίς προβλήματα : http://www.ert-live.tv/

----------


## euri

Κύρτσος:




> [...] μπορεί να είσαι αριστερός, μπορεί να είσαι κεντροδεξιός - όπως εγώ, _μπορεί να είσαι ο Άνθιμος_ [...]


 :Biggrin:

----------


## flamelab

> Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα βρουν. Ή θα υποχωρήσει ο Σαμαρας δια της πλαγίας (ΣΤΕ), είτε πάμε σε εκλογές. Ακούγεται και ένα σενάριο για αλλαγή πρωθυπουργού χωρίς την διενέργεια εκλογών.


Το τελευταίο θα γίνει. Θα αποφύγουν πασει θυσία εκλογές.

----------


## mpetou

ακομα και ο μητσοτακης τρολαρει το σαμαρα.



> «Νομίζω ότι το μεγαλύτερο επίτευγμά του ως τώρα ήταν ότι έριξε εμένα. Εκανα λάθος. Το κορυφαίο είναι ότι θα ρίξει και τον εαυτό του».


http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/...aki-gia-samara

----------


## GetRid

Το παρακράτος της δεξιάς είναι εδώ και παίζει τα πιο επικίνδυνα παιχνίδια.




> «Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι οι οποίοι έσπασαν το κτήριο του ΟΤΕ [στην Καλαμάτα] για να εισέλθουν από υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο και ασχετοσύνη και προφανώς για να αποδείξουν πόσο στενοί φίλοι είναι του κ. Σαμαρά κατέστρεψαν εκτός από τα μηχανήματα της ΕΡΤ και το κανάλι της Βουλής αλλά και τον πομπό του συνδρομητικού καναλιού NOVA», τονίζει [ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Μεσσηνίας].

----------


## Ronin

To domain ert.gr μάλλον πέρασε σε ιδιώτη (με τη γνωστή διαδικασία της "απευθείας ανάθεσης")  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ifaigios

Πληροφορίες για διάγγελμα Σαμαρά στις 6:00 μέσω του παράνομου σήματος της (μη συσταθείσας ακόμη) ΝΕΡΙΤ, που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη αν εκπέμπει από την Κατεχάκη ή από Digea.

Αν όντως υλοποιηθεί αυτή η νέα ΥΕΝΕΔ μάλλον πάμε για οριστική ρήξη Σαμαρά με Βενιζέλο - Κουβέλη.

----------


## raspoutiv

> ακομα και ο μητσοτακης τρολαρει το σαμαρα.
> 
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/...aki-gia-samara


 :ROFL: 
ο Μητσοτάκης διαβάζει το forum μας; ποιος να ναι άραγε;

----------


## sotos65

> ακομα και ο μητσοτακης τρολαρει το σαμαρα.
> 
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/...aki-gia-samara


Τελικά δεν πρόκειται να πεις ποια κανάλια βλέπεις; Δεν ξεχνώ!  :Laughing:

----------


## Helix

@raspoutiv

Ο psyxakias, δεν το ήξερες;  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> @raspoutiv
> 
> Ο psyxakias, δεν το ήξερες;


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

να ξέρω να αποφεύγω τα νήματα που συχνάζει

----------


## mpetou

> Τελικά δεν πρόκειται να πεις ποια κανάλια βλέπεις; Δεν ξεχνώ!


αυτα που εχεις και εσυ επιπλεον το 4u το πιανω σε 2 συχνοτητες το νεα τηλεοραση και το τηλεκρητη

----------


## Thessview

Μάλλον δεν ισχύει. Απ' οτι είδα εκ των υστέρων η συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα ανήκει στη Digea.
Κατά σύμπτωση το πρωί ενώ διάβαζα στο δίκτυο για την ΝΕΡΙΤ ο δέκτης δίπλα μου πρόσθεσε από μόνος του το κανάλι .
Είδα και τις ίδιες μπάρες με τον 902 και μπερδεύτηκα. Συγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση.

----------


## DVader

> Το σοβαρό θέμα δεν είναι το λουκέτο μια ανώνυμης εταιρίας αλλά η προσπάθεια κατάλυσης των δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών. Αυτό είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά και σωστά αναρωτιέσαι για το χρονικό σημείο που μόνο τυχαίο δεν θα είναι.


Τώρα θυμηθήκαμε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες...Έχεις δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ? Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !

----------


## dpdt1

*Καταργούνται και συγχωνεύονται 200 δημοτικά και νηπιαγωγεία*

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/politiki/...a.2297608.html

αντρο διαφθορας και αδιαφανειας και τα σχολεια με τα νηπια φαινεται.. 
τι αλλο ακολουθει? 

αν και χωρις παιδεια δεν εχει σημασια τι θα μεινει.. 
μια κοινωνια που θα χειροκροταει τη χουντα της τροικας, σαν αυτους που χειροκροτανε τη χουντα των συνταγματαρχων (= αμερικανων)...

----------


## 29gk

> Τώρα θυμηθήκαμε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες...Έχεις δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ? Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !


Να το κοιταξεις. Εφοσον δεν καταλαβαινεις τις διαφορες,τις αμετρητες διαφορες μεταξυ ενος ιδιωτικου καναλιου και της δημοσιας τηλεορασης, εχεις απορροφησει τεραστιες δοσεις προπαγανδας.

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !


 Καλά κάνεις και βλέπεις την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρεία.
Όμως δεν είναι το ίδιο με το Mega. Αν κλείσει το Mega όπως έκλεισε το Alter θα στεναχωρηθούμε για τους νέους ανέργους και αυτό είναι.
Μαζί με την ΕΡΤ ομως έκλεισε η Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση. Όπως αναφέρθηκε και στο νήμα και σε άλλα μέσα αυτό έχει μια πλειάδα επιπτώσεων. Από τους ομογενείς που δεν έχουν πλέον Ελληνικό κανάλι, έως τα Σκοπιανά και Τούρκικα κανάλια που εκπέμπουν ήδη στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ έως τη μη μετάδοση από τοπικους ανταποκριτές των σεισμών στην Κρήτη, ως... άσε καλύτερα να μην το γκαντεμιάζουμε!

Το ίδιο είναι;

----------


## dpdt1

> Τώρα θυμηθήκαμε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες...Έχεις δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ? Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !


οχι δε το θυμηθηκαμε τωρα.. αλλα μαλλον δε διαβαζεις.. 
και γω στον ιδιωτικο δουλευω.. 3η μειωση φετος το καλοκαιρι και πισω στο μισθο που ειχα το 2002.. σε λιγο ισως στο δρομο.. με τις ευχες του σαμαρα γινανε πολλες συγχωνευσεις και ετσι βρεθηκε φορμουλα για περισσοτερες απολυσεις.. ("πλεοναζον προσωπικο" με ανεργια 1,5εκ δε το κατανοω..)

αλλα συμφωνα με τη λογικη σου πρεπει να τα υπομεινω ολα και να μη μιλαω.. 
τοτε θα λες που ησουν..
οποτε αστο δε βγαινει ακρη.. 


οσο για τις δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες, αν δε σε νοιαζουν νοιαζουν πολλους αλλους.. 
απαγορευουν τις διαδηλωσεις σε λιγο.. να δω που και σε ποιον θα μπορεσεις να φωναξεις αν μεινεις και εσυ στο δρομο.. και που θα φωναζουν τα 1,5εκ...

----------


## emeliss

> Τώρα θυμηθήκαμε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες...Έχεις δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ? Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !


Πάντα έχω ως προτεραιότητα τη δημοκρατία. Από το 1998 μέχρι σήμερα δουλεύω με ένσημα στο ιδιωτικό τομέα. Θες να σου στείλω το συγκεντρωτικό του ΙΚΑ; Πιστεύεις πως το 60-70% που διαφωνεί με το λουκέτο είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι; Θεωρείς πως οι χιλιάδες σε όλη την Ελλάδα που συμπαραστέκονται στην ΕΡΤ είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι;

Φαίνεται ότι θεωρείς την ΕΡΤ μια απλή εταιρία. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. Το MEGA είναι μια εταιρία με φανερό σκοπό το κέρδος, μυστικό σκοπό ίσως την χειραγώγηση και η ΕΡΤ έχει ως σκοπό την υπηρέτηση των δημοκρατικών, κοινωνικών και πολιτιστικών αναγκών της κοινωνίας, πάντα διασφαλίζοντας την πολυφωνία. Μπορεί να μην υπηρετούσε σωστά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αλλά το κλείσιμο της έχει τον "υψηλό συμβολισμό" της κατάργησης του σκοπού της.

----------


## zillion

> αν και χωρις παιδεια δεν εχει σημασια τι θα μεινει.. 
> μια κοινωνια που θα χειροκροταει τη χουντα της τροικας, σαν αυτους που χειροκροτανε τη χουντα των συνταγματαρχων (= αμερικανων)...


Μια κάποια παιδεία θα χρειαστεί, για να μπορούν οι δούλοι να διαβάζουν τους υπότιτλους της Φατμαγιούλ.

----------


## DVader

> εχει χιλιοειπωθει... και εν πασει περιπτωσει, εσυ τι εκανες τοτε? προσωπικα φωναζω χρονια οπως και χιλιαδες αλλοι που διαμαρτυρονταν και ολοι βριζανε ως βολεμενους συνδιακαλες..  
> αλλα η κρατικη τηλεοραση του σαμαρα και τα αλλα μηντια του μπομπολα, ψυχαρη και κακο συναπαντημα των μεγαλων αφεντικων, τα κανανε γαργαρα. 
> τωρα που εχεις μια φωνη γιατι δεν την εκμεταλλευεσαι? 
> τοσοι και τοσοι ανεργοι, σωματεια, εχουν φωνη και μιλανε τωρα που εχει γινει δημοσια επιτελους.. 
> η λυση δηλαδη ειναι να απολυθουν και αλλοι? αυτο προτεινεις? 
> να κατσουμε να τρωμε και αλλες σφαλιαρες και αλλες απολυσεις? 
> δε πρεπει να σταματησει καποτε αυτο? 
> 
> οσο για το τουρισμο, ο σαμαρας φροντισε να δειξει το πραγματικο πολιτευμα στην ελλαδα. 
> ...



Θέλεις να μάθεις τι έκανα ....? Όλα μου τα χρόνια δουλεύω στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ...ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΦΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ..Κ... ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ... 
Ποτέ δεν ψήφισα υπό την λογική Παναθηναικό - Ολυμπιακό.... (ΠΑΣΟΚ - ΝΔ) και βασικά δεν πιστεύω σε κανένα από τα κόμματα αλλά όχι Χρυσή Αυγή ούτε Αναρχία... Από στιγμή που δεν είδα ποτέ συμπαράσταση από κανένα δεν δίνω κιόλας... (Θίξαμε τους δημοσιογράφους και κάτι έγινε !)

Θέλω κρατική τηλεόραση δεν λέω ποτέ ότι δεν θέλω αλλά όχι όπως ήταν η ΕΡΤ...  Τυχαίνει να έχω και φίλο απολυμένο από την ΕΡΤ με παιδιά παντρεμένος αλλά αυτός έκανε εξωτερικές δουλείες και δεν έχει πρόβλημα ! Προτιμώ να απολυθούν όσοι πρέπει να απολυθούν για να γίνει κράτος αυτή η χώρα στεγνά όμως.... αν γίνει ποτέ με την νοοτροπία που έχουμε ... Πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει που απολύθηκαν ....  Αυτό που έκανε ο Σαμαράς ήταν απλά να κλείσει την επιχείρηση !

----------


## mpetou

> Τώρα θυμηθήκαμε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες...Έχεις δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ? Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !


η ερτ ειναι μια ΑΕ που 100% μετοχος ειναι το δημοσιο δεν μπορει λοιπον να κανει κουμαντο η μειοψηφια των ελληνων τοσο απλα.
Αν παρουμε το αναλογο στον ιδιωτικο τομεα ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι αποφασιζει και την κλεινει αυτος που εχει το 30% των μετοχων πραγμα που ΔΕΝ γινετε.
Εσυ απολυθηκες γιατι στην εταιρια σου αυτοι που ειχανε την πλειοψηφια θελανε να σε απολυσουνε οχι αυτος που ειχε τη μειοψηφια.
Εχω ας πουμε εγω το 30% των μετοχων μιας τραπεζας ΔΕΝ γινετε να παρω αποφαση να την κλεισω αμα δεν συμφωνει αυτος που εχει το αλλο 21% 
μονο 2 επιλογες εχω απο τη στιγμη που ειμαι μειοψηφια η να πουλησω/χαρισω τις μετοχες μου και να φυγω ή να το βουλωσω και να καταλαβω οτι επειδη ειμαι μειοψηφια
δεν μπορω να παιρνω αποφασεις για την πλειοψηφια χωρις την συμφωνη γνωμη της.
Σε ολες τις ΑΕ η πλειοψηφια κανει κουμαντο ειτε στον ιδιωτικο ειτε στο δημοσιο τομεα.
spot the difference

----------


## DVader

> Πάντα έχω ως προτεραιότητα τη δημοκρατία. Από το 1998 μέχρι σήμερα δουλεύω με ένσημα στο ιδιωτικό τομέα. Θες να σου στείλω το συγκεντρωτικό του ΙΚΑ;
> 
> Φαίνεται ότι θεωρείς την ΕΡΤ μια απλή εταιρία. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. Το MEGA είναι μια εταιρία με φανερό σκοπό το κέρδος, μυστικό σκοπό ίσως την χειραγώγηση και η ΕΡΤ έχει ως σκοπό την υπηρέτηση των δημοκρατικών, κοινωνικών και πολιτιστικών αναγκών της κοινωνίας, πάντα διασφαλίζοντας την πολυφωνία. Μπορεί να μην υπηρετούσε σωστά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αλλά το κλείσιμο της έχει τον "υψηλό συμβολισμό" της κατάργησης του σκοπού της.



Εμμ..είπες την μαγική λέξη...Δεν την υπηρετούσε σωστά .....Αν την υπηρετούσε δεν θα την κλείνανε ....Εγώ αυτό λέω... Εκεί θα υπήρχε ένα δίκιο ! 
Δεν θέλω να μου στείλεις κανένα συγκεντρωτικό ικα... Απλά να σκεφτείς πως φέρονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ ακόμα νεριτ δεν την βρίσκω πουθενά και είμαι Αθήνα :Evil:  !

----------


## sotos65

> αυτα που εχεις και εσυ επιπλεον το 4u το πιανω σε 2 συχνοτητες το νεα τηλεοραση και το τηλεκρητη


Άρα είσαι Ηράκλειο και σωστά τα πιάνεις (στο 61 UHF λογικά)

----------


## mpetou

@DVader δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα ο δημοσιος με τον ιδιωτικο οσο αφορα πως περνονται οι αποφασεις...
Ο χρυσος κανονας ειναι οτι η πλειοψηφια των ιδιοκτητων κανει παντα κουμαντο και αυτος ειναι απαραβιαστος κανονας.

Στης δημοσιες εταιριες ο λαος ειναι ο μετοχος αρα η πλειοψηφια αυτου κανει κουμαντο

Στην εταιρια που σε απολυσανε οι μετοχοι κανανε κουμαντο και αυτοι σαν πλειοψηφια αποφασισανε την απολυση σου.

Η διαφορα με την ερτ ειναι οτι πηγε η μειοψηφια ετσιθελικα και με τζαμπουκα να επιβαλει την αποψη της

----------


## emeliss

> Εμμ..είπες την μαγική λέξη...Δεν την υπηρετούσε σωστά .....Αν την υπηρετούσε δεν θα την κλείνανε ....Εγώ αυτό λέω... Εκεί θα υπήρχε ένα δίκιο ! 
> Δεν θέλω να μου στείλεις κανένα συγκεντρωτικό ικα... Απλά να σκεφτείς πως φέρονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα


Μέγα σφάλμα. Δεν υπηρετούσε σωστά γιατί αυτοί που την κλείνουν δεν την άφηναν. Δεν υπηρετούσε σωστά γιατί εμείς δεν απαιτούσαμε αυτό που δικαιούμασταν ως πολίτες. Διάλεξε όποια λέξη θέλεις ως σημαντική. Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι ο ελληνικός λαός επιτέλους άρχισε να ξυπνάει.

Τον ιδιωτικό τομέα τον βλέπω καθημερινά και βλέπω πως ενεργεί-συμβάλει σε όλες αυτές τις προσπάθειες της κυβέρνησης κατάλυσης της Δημοκρατίας.

----------


## VasP

> Προτιμώ να απολυθούν όσοι πρέπει να απολυθούν για να γίνει κράτος αυτή η χώρα στεγνά όμως.... αν γίνει ποτέ με την νοοτροπία που έχουμε ... Πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει που απολύθηκαν ....  Αυτό που έκανε ο Σαμαράς ήταν απλά να κλείσει την επιχείρηση !


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος, έπεσες στην νεοφιλελεύθερη παγίδα. Διαφθορά υπάρχει σε όλο τον κόσμο και θα υπάρχει όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι. Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό σε σχέση με τον υπόλοιπο δυτικό κόσμο αλλά δεν γίνεται να πατήσεις ένα κουμπί και να την εξαλείψεις. Είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας. Και η νοοτροπία ενός λαού αλλάζει στο πέρασμα των δεκαετιών και των αιώνων. 

Δεν θα γίνει κράτος αυτή η χώρα όσες απολύσεις και να γίνουν. Δεν θα έρθει ανάπτυξη με διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές. Πρέπει να πέσει μαζικά χρήμα στην αγορά. Η νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία με την κρίση του 2008 και την κατάρρευση της Lehman Brothers ολοκλήρωσε τον κύκλο της. Δυστυχώς τις καίριες θέσεις διεθνώς (ΔΝΤ, σύμβουλοι πρωθυπουργών, καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων κτλ) τις κατέχουν οπαδοί της συγκεκριμένης οικονομικής θεωρίας. Θα πάρει χρόνο μέχρι να γίνει η αλλαγή.

Ναι, διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές χρειάζονται. Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές όμως γίνονται σε περιόδους ανάπτυξης, σε περιόδους κρίσης σε βυθίζουν στην ύφεση. 
Σκέψου λίγο. Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι η νέα ΕΡΤ θα είναι αξιόπιστη; Ο Σαμαράς δεν την έκλεισε για να την εξυγιάνει. Την έκλεισε γιατί η τρόικα απαιτούσε τις 2000 απολύσεις μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα. Και έκανε και ένα δωράκι στους εγχώριους νταβατζήδες. Μάθε πως δουλεύει το παιχνίδι. Δεν ποιοί πραγματικά κυβερνούν αυτό τον τόπο. Μην τσιμπάς.

----------


## Νικαετός

@ DV

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον το όνομα ΝΕΡΙΤ. Απλά έγχρωμες μπάρες, αντί για όλο το μπουκέτο της ΕΡΤ. Από όλα τα κανάλια έμεινε μόνο ένα...αγνώστων πλέον στοιχείων..

----------


## dpdt1

> Θέλεις να μάθεις τι έκανα ....?


οταν απολυανε τοσους απο τον ιδιωτικο που λες, ρωτησα τι εκανες ... 
οπως ρωτας εσυ τι εκαναν οι εργαζομενοι της ερτ.. και ολοι οι υπολοιποι που ειναι εκει τωρα...

και ξαναρωταω λοιπον, τι πρεπει να κανουμε κατα την αποψη σου? 
να μη μιλαμε? 
ως ποτε? μεχρι να μη μεινει κανεις εργαζομενος?

----------


## mpetou

Το κολπο ειναι οτι πανε να φανε 2 συχνοτητες ιδιωτες...
σε 1 συχνοτητα μπορουνε να παιξουνε και 4 καναλια χαμηλης αναλυσης μονο ομως 1 καναλι υψηλης αναλυσης.

Αρα αν μεινει μονο 1 συχνοτητα στην ert θα μπορεσει στο μελλον να βγαλει 1 και μοναδικο καναλι HD χωρις κανενα αλλο SD
ή 4 καναλια SD και κανενα HD.

Τις συχνοτηες που θα κλεψουνε απο την ερτ ακουγετε οτι θα τις παρει ο μαρινακης που εχει το site parapolitika και καποιος αλλος

----------


## VasP

> Το κολπο ειναι οτι πανε να φανε 2 συχνοτητες ιδιωτες...
> σε 1 συχνοτητα μπορουνε να παιξουνε και 4 καναλια χαμηλης αναλυσης μονο ομως 1 καναλι υψηλης αναλυσης.
> 
> Αρα αν μεινει μονο 1 συχνοτητα στην ert θα μπορεσει στο μελλον να βγαλει 1 και μοναδικο καναλι HD χωρις κανενα αλλο SD
> ή 4 καναλια SD και κανενα HD.
> 
> Τις συχνοτηες που θα κλεψουνε απο την ερτ ακουγετε οτι θα τις παρει ο μαρινακης που εχει το site parapolitika και καποιος αλλος


Μαρινάκης και Μελισσανίδης είναι τα δύο κολλητάρια του Σαμαρά. Ελπίζω να μην ισχύει ότι ο Σαμαράς προσπαθεί να κάνει δώρο στον Μαρινάκη την μια συχνότητα της ΕΡΤ. Ελπίζω να μην πέσει τόσο χαμηλά

----------


## yiapap

Κι αυτό γιατί ρε παιδιά;
Γεμίσανε οι συχνότητες και δεν το κατάλαβα;

----------


## linman

*Bίντεο αλληλεγγύης στην ΕΡΤ από τον Andrew Dettme*r, Πρόεδρο του Αυστραλιανού Συνδικάτου Εργαζόμενων στη Βιομηχανία (AMWU)
Ημερομηνία: 17/06/2013 16:48

Ο Πρόεδρος του AMWU εκφράζει την αλληλεγγύη του στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ και τον αγωνιζόμενο ελληνικό λαό
- See more at: http://left.gr/news/binteo-allileggy....Lk0bF2Ug.dpuf

----------


## konig

> Και το πρόβλημα που είναι; Αν το υπάρχον σύστημα παράγει κρίσεις όλο και χειρότερες κάθε φορά τότε σύντομα θα καταρρεύσει.


οι κρισεις βολευουν ολοι και πιο πολυ τους λιγους αυτο δεν το βλεπει κανεις

----------


## linman

*
Άνθιμος : Οι Σκοπιανοί πανηγυρίζουν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ*
Επίθεση από τον άμβωνα πραγματοποίησε ο μητροπολίτης Άνθιμος στους τρεις πολιτικούς αρχηγούς με αφορμή το "μαύρο" στη δημόσια τηλεόραση αλλά και τη μη μετάδοση της κυριακάτικης Θείας

Λειτουργίας.

Στο κυριακάτικο κήρυγμα του, το οποίο αναπαρήγαγε μέσω youtube, απευθύνθηκε δημόσια στους κ. Σαμαρά, Βενιζέλο και Κουβέλη ρωτώντας τους αν προτίθενται να καταργήσουν τη Θεία Λειτουργία από τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, μιας και όπως τόνισε ο λαός δεν πρόκειται να αποδεχθεί μία τέτοια εξέλιξη.

Για το θέμα της ΕΤ3 μάλιστα, τόνισε πως πανηγυρίζουν οι Σκοπιανοί διότι το τρίτο πρόγραμμα της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης επιτελούσε εθνικό έργο. Πάντως, φάνηκε να μην είναι αντίθετος στην εξυγίανση της ΕΡΤ, μιας και όπως τόνισε "εκεί που περιμέναμε κάτι καλύτερο, ήρθε αυτό", υπονοώντας το "μαύρο στους δέκτες των τηλεοράσεων.

----------


## nostra_fora

Tωρα λεγεται παντου οτι το ΣΤΕ θα βγαλει σημερα αποφαση και πιθανοτατα υπερ του ανοιγματος.

----------


## manicx

> Ναι, διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές χρειάζονται. Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές όμως γίνονται σε περιόδους ανάπτυξης, σε περιόδους κρίσης σε βυθίζουν στην ύφεση.


Ποιος 'χρυσός' κανόνας το λέει αυτό; Δηλαδή αν μια εταιρία δεν πάει καλά (δεν μιλάω για την ΕΡΤ) σε μια περίοδο κρίσης, θα περιμένει πότε θα υπάρχει ανάπτυξη για να πράξει; Μέχρι τότε δεν θα υπάρχει. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, υπάρχει μείωση λειτουργικών εξόδων και μισθολογικού κόστους Όταν εξαντληθούν τα περιθώρια στο πρώτο το δεύτερο γίνεται με μειώσεις ή απολύσεις. Είτε κάνεις κάτι, η η τρύπα καταπίνει την εταιρία και κλείνει. Είτε μειώνονται μισθοί, είτε μειώνεται το προσωπικό ή μένουν όλοι στο δρόμο.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Tωρα λεγεται παντου οτι το ΣΤΕ θα βγαλει σημερα αποφαση και πιθανοτατα υπερ του ανοιγματος.


Νομίζω υπέρ θα βγεί.Από τη πρώτη στιγμή έτσι πίστευω

----------


## yiapap

"Έχω εμπιστοσύνη στην Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη"
Famous last words

----------


## linman

*Διαμαντοπούλου: Ο Σαμαράς παίζει την τύχη της χώρας στα ζάρια*

Πυρά κατά το πρωθυπουργού εξαπέλυσε η πρώην υπουργός Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου, σε μήνυμα που ανάρτησε στον προσωπικό της λογαριασμό στο Twitter, αναφερόμενη στο ξαφνικό λουκέτο της ΕΡΤ.

«Ο κ. Σαμαράς παίζει ξανά την τύχη της χώρας στα ζάρια. Πέρσι κέρδισε και έγινε Πρωθυπουργός. Φέτος;», διερωτάται η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου.

Οι εκλογές «θα πάνε τη χώρα ολοταχώς στο γκρεμό», υποστηρίζει η πρώην υπουργός, προσθέτοντας ότι «οι "Εθνικοί Ηγέτες" κρίνονται στην επίτευξη συναίνεσης κι όχι στον τυχοδιωκτικό τσαμπουκά»

----------


## VasP

> Ποιος 'χρυσός' κανόνας το λέει αυτό; Δηλαδή αν μια εταιρία δεν πάει καλά (δεν μιλάω για την ΕΡΤ) σε μια περίοδο κρίσης, θα περιμένει πότε θα υπάρχει ανάπτυξη για να πράξει; Μέχρι τότε δεν θα υπάρχει. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, υπάρχει μείωση λειτουργικών εξόδων και μισθολογικού κόστους Όταν εξαντληθούν τα περιθώρια στο πρώτο το δεύτερο γίνεται με μειώσεις ή απολύσεις. Είτε κάνεις κάτι, η η τρύπα καταπίνει την εταιρία και κλείνει. Είτε μειώνονται μισθοί, είτε μειώνεται το προσωπικό ή μένουν όλοι στο δρόμο.


Μιλούσα γενικά για την χώρα, όχι για κάποια εταιρία. Άλλο οι εταιρίες, άλλο ένα κράτος. Απλά έμπλεξα ΕΡΤ και Ελλάδα σε ένα ποστ στην προσπάθεια μου να τα γράψω όλα. 

Από την Ιαπωνική κρίση της δεκαετίας του 90 μέχρι σήμερα όπου δοκιμάστηκαν περιοριστικές πολιτικές (νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία) για την αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης είχαμε τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Δεν λειτουργεί το μοντέλο αυτό. Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές δεν φέρνουν ανάπτυξη. Σε περιόδους ύφεσης ρίχνεις χρήμα στην αγορά (Κέυνς) και όταν βγεις από την κρίση προχωράς στις απαραίτητες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές.

----------


## linman

*Η Ομοσπονδία Τυφλών υπέρ της ΕΡΤ*

«Στηρίζουμε τον αγώνα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ και ζητάμε εκ μέρους χιλιάδων ατόμων με προβλήματα όρασης να αρθεί η πραξικοπηματική απόφαση του κλεισίματος της Δημόσιας Ραδιοφωνίας - Τηλεόρασης», αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η Εθνική Ομοσπονδία Τυφλών, προσθέτοντας ότι η ΕΡΤ, επί 75 χρόνια, αποτέλεσε «πυλώνα ενημέρωσης και ψυχαγωγίας από τη μία άκρη της χώρας ώς την άλλη».

----------


## VasP

Για να το συνεχίσω λίγο, το πως λειτουργεί η οικονομία είναι λίγο περίπλοκο πράγμα.
Ο Κέυνς είχε πει  κάποτε ότι για να βγάλουν οι κυβερνήσεις τις χώρες τους από την οικονομική κρίση την δεκαετία του '30 θα πρέπει να προσλαμβάνουν εργάτες να ανοίγουν τρύπες και στη συνέχεια να τους βάζουν να τις ξανακλείνουν. Αυτοί οι εργάτες θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς οτι είναι άχρηστοι. Κι όμως δεν είναι, γιατί με τα χρήματα που βγάλαν μετατρέπονται σε καταναλωτές. Τα λεφτά τους πηγαίνουν στην πραγματική οικονομία.
Έτσι ο ψιλικαντζής της γειτονιάς έχει πλέον για πελάτες του αυτούς τους 'άχρηστους' εργάτες και μπορεί τελικά να μην το κλείσει το μαγαζί. Κι αν δεν κλείσει το μαγαζί με την σειρά του και αυτός θα πάει να καταναλώσει κάπου αλλού στηρίζοντας κάποια άλλη επιχείρηση που επίσης μπορεί να αποφύγει το λουκέτο.

Αυτοί οι άχρηστοι εργάτες είναι οι τεμπέληδες της ΕΡΤ (όχι όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι). Δεν τους απολύεις τώρα, γιατί συμβάλλεις στην επιδείνωση της κρίσης. Τους απολύεις όταν περάσει η κρίση. Η προτεσταντική ηθική της Μέρκελ δεν χωράει σε περιόδους κρίσης.

Δεν βγαίνεις από την κρίση με απολύσεις και μειώσεις μισθών.

----------


## linman

*Γιαταγάνα:Το «μαύρο» στην ΕΡΤ είναι «κόκκινο πανί» για τον λαό*
«Με μια Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου και μία υπουργική απόφαση αποφασίσθηκε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Με τη συνδρομή των ΜΑΤ έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ», αναφέρει σε δήλωσή της η βουλευτής των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων κα. Χρυσούλα-Μαρία Γιαταγάνα.

«Δεν χωρεί καμιά αμφιβολία ότι η κυβέρνηση επέλεξε συνειδητά μεθόδους που πλήττουν βαθιά την δημοκρατική λειτουργία του πολιτεύματος. Πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου δικαιολογείται μόνο όταν υπάρχει εξαιρετικά επείγουσα και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη. Στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ δεν συνέτρεχε εξαιρετικά επείγουσα και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη. Με τέτοιες ενέργειες πραξικοπηματικού χαρακτήρα δημιουργείται μείζον ζήτημα για τη λειτουργία της δημοκρατίας στη χώρα που τη γέννησε.

Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/politikh/stor...#ixzz2WUQT4OvJ

----------


## mobinmob

> Νομίζω υπέρ θα βγεί.Από τη πρώτη στιγμή έτσι πίστευω


Η απόφαση θα βγει τον Σεπτέμβριο. Σήμερα (μάλλον) το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι μια προσωρινή διαταγή αναστολής της απόφασης (της ΠΝΠ). Μπορεί κάλλιστα το δικαστήριο να αποφασίσει να μην εκδόσει τέτοια διαταγή...

----------


## psyxakias

> *Καταργούνται και συγχωνεύονται 200 δημοτικά και νηπιαγωγεία*
> 
> http://news247.gr/eidiseis/politiki/...a.2297608.html


Κλείσιμο ΕΡΤ, νοσοκομείων και σχολείων, στον ίδιο μήνα; Μήπως τελικά όντως θέλει εκλογές και μάλιστα να τις χάσει, όπως είχε κάνει ο Καραμανλής;  :Thinking: 




Περί Μητσοτάκη...

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic





> ακομα και ο μητσοτακης τρολαρει το σαμαρα.
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				«Νομίζω ότι το μεγαλύτερο επίτευγμά του ως τώρα ήταν ότι έριξε εμένα.  Εκανα λάθος. Το κορυφαίο είναι ότι θα ρίξει και τον εαυτό του».
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/...aki-gia-samara





> ο Μητσοτάκης διαβάζει το forum μας; ποιος να ναι άραγε;





> @raspoutiv
> 
> Ο psyxakias, δεν το ήξερες;





> να ξέρω να αποφεύγω τα νήματα που συχνάζει


Το μεγαλύτερο επίτευγμα του Σαμαρά είναι έως και σήμερα ότι έχει πάει με την Βίσση, ίσως απο τα λίγα που συμφωνώ με τον Λαζοπουλο.  :Razz: 

Για το αν σας διαβάζω μας διαβάζει ο Μητσοτάκης.... γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε;  :Whistle: 






- - - Updated - - -

Ο Στουρνάρας στο μεταξύ το παλεύει και καλεί τους Γερμανούς (συγκεκριμένα τον Σόιμπλε) να έρθει Ελλάδα, προφανώς για υποστήριξη. http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/story/665717

----------


## aroutis

> Θέλεις να μάθεις τι έκανα ....? Όλα μου τα χρόνια δουλεύω στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ...ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΦΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ..Κ... ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ... 
> Ποτέ δεν ψήφισα υπό την λογική Παναθηναικό - Ολυμπιακό.... (ΠΑΣΟΚ - ΝΔ) και βασικά δεν πιστεύω σε κανένα από τα κόμματα αλλά όχι Χρυσή Αυγή ούτε Αναρχία... Από στιγμή που δεν είδα ποτέ συμπαράσταση από κανένα δεν δίνω κιόλας... (Θίξαμε τους δημοσιογράφους και κάτι έγινε !)
> 
> Θέλω κρατική τηλεόραση δεν λέω ποτέ ότι δεν θέλω αλλά όχι όπως ήταν η ΕΡΤ...  Τυχαίνει να έχω και φίλο απολυμένο από την ΕΡΤ με παιδιά παντρεμένος αλλά αυτός έκανε εξωτερικές δουλείες και δεν έχει πρόβλημα ! Προτιμώ να απολυθούν όσοι πρέπει να απολυθούν για να γίνει κράτος αυτή η χώρα στεγνά όμως.... αν γίνει ποτέ με την νοοτροπία που έχουμε ... Πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει που απολύθηκαν ....  Αυτό που έκανε ο Σαμαράς ήταν απλά να κλείσει την επιχείρηση !


Η άποψή σου ειναι απόλυτα σεβαστή, ΟΣΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

Having said that, δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι βασικά πράγματα και λυπάμαι για αυτό. 

Από τα πρώτα post έχει τονιστεί ότι το να φτιαχθεί η ΕΡΤ να δουλεύει σωστά ειναι το επιθυμητό, αλλά διαφωνούμε με το χουντικό της διακυβέρνησης μέσω ΠΝΠ. Και αυτό διότι δεν βλέπω τη δημοκρατικότητα του να διακυβερνείς με λογική "αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν". Σημερα , με μανδύα τη διαφθορά , με 2 υπογραφές σε ένα κείμενο απλά έκανε wipe - out στην ΕΡΤ. Αυριο , για χάρη του ανταγωνισμού και για τη προσέλκυση επενδυτών, θα σου κόψει 40% του μισθού, όλες τις άδειες και θα σε βάλει να δουλέψεις ΚΑΙ Σ.Κ. Και ΙΣΩΣ μου πεις ότι "μα δουλεύω και Σ.Κ.". Μονο που ειναι άλλο να ειναι ΝΟΜΟΣ του κράτους. Και επίσης ειναι ΑΛΛΟ το να στο επιβάλει με ένα ΦΙΡΜΑΝΙ.

Μεθαύριο, οι διαφωνούντες, στη μακρόνησο, για να μην χαλάει το image της Ελλάδος ;

AYTO ειναι το πρόβλημα, αν δεν το έχεις ακόμα καταλάβει. Γιατί , με τα χίλια μυρια προβλήματα μας, υποτίθεται ότι ΚΑΠΟΙΑΣ ποιότητας δημοκρατίας έχουμε, και αν ειναι να τη καταλύσουμε ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ, τι διαφορά έχει η τρικομματικη (τρομάρα μας) απο μια κυβέρνηση Χ.Α. ;

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Η απόφαση θα βγει τον Σεπτέμβριο. Σήμερα (μάλλον) το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι μια προσωρινή διαταγή αναστολής της απόφασης (της ΠΝΠ). Μπορεί κάλλιστα το δικαστήριο να αποφασίσει να μην εκδόσει τέτοια διαταγή...


Ναι αυτό εννοώ.Άνοιγμα μέχρι την τελική απόφαση.Το υπέρ στο άμεσο άνοιγμα πήγαινε.

----------


## linman

* Έτοιμη για κινητοποιήσεις η ΓΣΕΕ αναλόγως της απόφασης των αρχηγών για την ΕΡΤ*


Με κινητοποιήσεις προειδοποιεί η ΓΣΕΕ, που συνεδριάζει μετά τη σύσκεψη των πολιτικών αρχηγών για το ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ, σε περίπτωση μη ακύρωσης της «επαίσχυντης» πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, που «θέτει ευθέως ζητήματα παραβίασης των Δημοκρατικών Κανόνων και θεσμικής λειτουργίας καθώς εκτός από το 'μαύρο' (στην ΕΡΤ), αφορά και άλλες δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις, την περιουσία τους, το μέλλον τους».

Όπως τονίζει η ΓΣΕΕ «η αντίδραση και ο αγώνας μας δεν αφορά μόνο στην ΕΡΤ. Αφορά σε όλες τις δημόσιες–κοινωνικές επιχειρήσεις. Αφορά όμως πρωτίστως στη Δημοκρατία που βάναυσα- αυταρχικά- ετσιθελικά, παραβιάζεται από την Εκτελεστική Εξουσία».

----------


## OnAl3rt

Ο Γιώργος Κογιάννης - Διευθυντής ειδήσεων ΕΡΤ - έδωσε αυτή την φωτο με τους μ.ο. των μισθών, των υπαλλήλων της ΕΡΤ.
Έτσι για διόρθωση (αν και αναφέρθηκε ότι είναι παλιά) επειδη είχα δώσει λινκ με την παλιά λίστα ποιο πίσω.

----------


## linman

*BBC: Οι Έλληνες πολιτικοί διέπραξαν πραξικόπημα*

«Οι Έλληνες πολιτικοί διέπραξαν πραξικόπημα τραβώντας την πρίζα στην ΕΡΤ» δηλώνει ο διακεκριμένος δημοσιογράφος του BBC, Ρέιμοντ Σνόντι σε ένα ιδιαίτερα καυστικό σχόλιό του για την ΕΡΤ.

Ο πρώην παρουσιαστής του κεντρικού δελτίου του BBC, δήλωσε πως το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ «θα το θυμόμαστε ως μία από τις πιο θεαματικές αποτυχίες στον τομέα των δημοσίων σχέσεων, στη σύγχρονη εποχή».

- - - Updated - - -

*Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?*
    Στο Σκάι δόθηκε και το Confederations Cup μετά το σκοτάδι της ΕΡΤ. Το ακριβές ποσό, όπως αναφέρεται στο σχετικό ρεπορτάζ του απεργιακού προγράμματος των εργαζομένων της κρατικής τηλεόρασης δεν εχεί δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα το ποσό μεταπώλησης.

Το Confederations Cup είχε αγοραστεί από την ΕΡΤ ως τμήμα του πακέτου μετάδοσης του μουντιάλ του 2014.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μιλούσα γενικά για την χώρα, όχι για κάποια εταιρία. Άλλο οι εταιρίες, άλλο ένα κράτος. Απλά έμπλεξα ΕΡΤ και Ελλάδα σε ένα ποστ στην προσπάθεια μου να τα γράψω όλα. 
> 
> Από την Ιαπωνική κρίση της δεκαετίας του 90 μέχρι σήμερα όπου δοκιμάστηκαν περιοριστικές πολιτικές (νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία) για την αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης είχαμε τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Δεν λειτουργεί το μοντέλο αυτό. Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές δεν φέρνουν ανάπτυξη. Σε περιόδους ύφεσης ρίχνεις χρήμα στην αγορά (Κέυνς) και όταν βγεις από την κρίση προχωράς στις απαραίτητες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές.


Ολα όσα αναφέρεις δουλεύουν μια χαρά σε κλειστό σύστημα. Κάτι σαν ο πλανήτης να είναι η Κίνα με μία και μοναδική κυβέρνηση, την κινέζικη.

Σε ανοιχτά συστήματα, διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές δεν σημαίνουν σώνει και καλά και ντέ, περιοριστικές πολιτικές.

Διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές (πιο σωστά re-engineering) γίνονται και σε χώρες και σε εταιρείες, ακόμα και στην οικογενιακή ζωή σου, είτε στο σύνολο (χωρας/εταιρείας κλπ) είτε σε μέρος (πχ αγροτική πολιτική) είτε σε ανάπτυξη είτε σε ύφεση. Προφανώς πολύ πιο χρήσιμες όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά και όταν όλα πάνε καλά, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να πάνε καλύτερα.

Λύσεις του στυλ δημιουργώ δουλειά μόνο και μόνο για να υπάρχει δουλειά, δημιουργούν στο τέλος φούσκες, καταλήγουν σε μή αντιμετωπίσιμες κρίσεις, οπότε ιστορικά το υπάρχον σύστημα, μετεξελίσσεται σε κάτι άλλο. 

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ποιός θα το κάνει και που θα οδηγήσει τα πράγματα. Να το πω αλλιώς και ο Χιτλερ, reenginnering έκανε στη Γερμανία.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η μπούρδα με τον εργάτη που ανοίγει τρύπες για να την κλείνει ο επόμενος και να έχουν όλοι δουλειά, δοκιμάστηκε επί δεκαετίες στην ΕΣΣΔ και τα είδαμε τα καζάντια της. 

Οι οπαδοί του Κέυνς στο φόρουμ (που ανάθεμα αν έχουν ιδέα τι είπε, τι υποστήριξε και τι ακριβώς περιέγραψε) μιλούν για χρήμα στην αγορά -λες και υπάρχει κάπου και το κρατάει ο Υπ.Οικ. για να γεννήσει- προκειμένου να έχεις ανάπτυξη. Δε λέω, κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκε και ο Ρούζβελτ και οργάνωσε το New Deal, αλλά χρειάστηκε ένας παγκόσμιος πόλεμος για να ανακάμψουν οριστικά οι ΗΠΑ και μια ανοικοδόμηση άνευ προηγουμένου στην Ευρώπη για να κυκλοφορήσει το χρήμα. Αλλά υπήρχε λόγος που κυκλοφόρησε, έπρεπε να γίνει η ανοικοδόμηση.

Οσο για τις ανακάμψεις.
Διαβάστε το εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον, ψύχραιμο (και εγκυκλοπαιδικής αξίας) αναλυτικό άρθρο που εξετάζει τις μεγαλύτερες κρίσεις του καπιταλισμού και πώς επιτεύχθηκε κάθε φορά η ανάκαμψη. Ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης έχει ένα εξαιρετικό point ("Το χρέος κινεί τον καπιταλισµό και κάθε κρίση την επόµενη") και αξίζει να διαβαστεί (γράφτηκε τον Μάιο του 2011).
http://www.gkmagazine.gr/userfiles/a...1283962284.pdf

----------


## GetRid

> Η μπούρδα με τον εργάτη που ανοίγει τρύπες για να την κλείνει ο επόμενος και να έχουν όλοι δουλειά, δοκιμάστηκε επί δεκαετίες στην ΕΣΣΔ και τα είδαμε τα καζάντια της.


Η μπουρδα της διαρκής συγκέντρωσης του πλούτου στην κορυφή να δεις πόσες φορές δοκιμάστικε.
Πόσο ανόητος πρέπει να είναι κανείς για να εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι συγκεντρώνοντας τον πολούτο στην κορύφη, με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο αυτός  ο πλούτος θ διαχυθεί και πάλι προς τα κάτω.

----------


## dpdt1

> Μήνυση κατέθεσαν τεχνικοί της ΕΡΤ στη Μεσσηνία, καθώς διαπίστωσαν διάρρηξη σε κτίριο που υπήρχαν μηχανήματα εκπομπής της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης. Άγνοια δήλωσαν εισαγγελέας και αστυνομικοί


http://news247.gr/eidiseis/diarrhksh...a.2297697.html

δεν βγηκαν το ιδιο βραδυ στουρναρας κεδικογλου και δηλωναν οτι θα περιφρουρηθει η περιουσια της ερτ? που σκτα ηταν?
αλλα ξεχασα, προστασια πουλανε μονο στη digea..

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τι να πεις...

----------


## yiapap

> Τι να πεις...


Όπως λέει και τη ρητό "... γίναμε μαλλιά- κουβάρια"

----------


## patch

> Τι να πεις...


εάν δεν τον διαγράψουν δηλώνω δημόσια εναντίων τους

----------


## GetRid

Ξεκολλάτε και βάλτε το γέλιο στην ζωή σας!  :Laughing:

----------


## ifaigios

> Τι να πεις...





		Ε ρε γλέντια!

----------


## lou.nick

Τρολάρει και ο Άνθημος; Θα πάθουν εγκεφαλικά οι θεοσεβούμενοι φασιστοδεξιοί της Θεσσαλονίκης.  :Laughing:

----------


## ifaigios

Προεκλογική συγκέντρωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τώρα στο Σύνταγμα.

----------


## 29gk

> Τι να πεις...


Ο πονηρος ο παπας, ειτε διαπλεκει αλλαγη στο γκουβερνο ειτε τα εχει παρει, μαζι και με την υπολοιπη ιεραρχια της εκκλησιας, με την διακοπη της τηλεοπτιγης αγιας λειτουργιας.

----------


## cca

Το Reuters λέει στο twitter ότι ο Σαμαράς προσφέρει άμεσο άνοιγμα τις ΕΡΤ στους άλλους δύο.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Προεκλογική συγκέντρωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τώρα στο Σύνταγμα.


πως σου φαίνεται η ομιλία;
με τόσο κόσμο από κάτω θα περίμενα περισσότερο παλμό. ίσως γιατί η βάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν είναι βαμμένοι ψηφοφόροι αλλά πιο μετριοπαθείς ή διαμαρτυρόμενοι που βλέπουν εκεί μια ελπίδα
οι ΟΝΝΕΔίτες προχτές πχ είχανε πολύ περισσότερη βαβούρα, αλλά εκεί ήταν κλειστός χώρος και επίκεινται και διορισμοί  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το Reuters λέει στο twitter ότι ο Σαμαράς προσφέρει άμεσο άνοιγμα τις ΕΡΤ στους άλλους δύο.


έτσι και την κάνει την κωλοτούμπα η Ντόρα αρχίζει την αντίστροφη μέτρηση  :Very Happy: 
τον θεωρώ πολύ αδίστακτο για να προτιμήσει την κοινωνική ηρεμία από το προσωπικό του όφελος

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Κανένα ιδιωτικό δεν δείχνει την ομιλία του Σύριζα στο Συνταγμα τώρα.. Αν θέλετε να αηδιάσετε βάλτε τα παπαγαλάκια του MEGA...

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Αλλαγες προσοπων οχι εκλογες :Exclamation:

----------


## manicx

> Πόσο ανόητος πρέπει να είναι κανείς για να εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι συγκεντρώνοντας τον πολούτο στην κορύφη, με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο αυτός  ο πλούτος θ διαχυθεί και πάλι προς τα κάτω.


Όσο ανόητος είναι και αυτός που πιστεύει το αντίθετο-αντίστροφο. Και αυτές οι ακραίες θέσεις είναι που τρέφουν η μια την άλλη. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα αυτού η χώρα μας. Τα δύο άκρα ανόητων να τρέφουν οι μεν τους δε και το αντίστροφο. Και στη μέση εγκλωβισμένος ο απλός πολίτης.

----------


## MNP-10

> Η μπούρδα με τον εργάτη που ανοίγει τρύπες για να την κλείνει ο επόμενος και να έχουν όλοι δουλειά, δοκιμάστηκε επί δεκαετίες στην ΕΣΣΔ και τα είδαμε τα καζάντια της. 
> 
> Οι οπαδοί του Κέυνς στο φόρουμ (που ανάθεμα αν έχουν ιδέα τι είπε, τι υποστήριξε και τι ακριβώς περιέγραψε) μιλούν για χρήμα στην αγορά -λες και υπάρχει κάπου και το κρατάει ο Υπ.Οικ. για να γεννήσει- προκειμένου να έχεις ανάπτυξη. Δε λέω, κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκε και ο Ρούζβελτ και οργάνωσε το New Deal, αλλά χρειάστηκε ένας παγκόσμιος πόλεμος για να ανακάμψουν οριστικά οι ΗΠΑ και μια ανοικοδόμηση άνευ προηγουμένου στην Ευρώπη για να κυκλοφορήσει το χρήμα. Αλλά υπήρχε λόγος που κυκλοφόρησε, έπρεπε να γίνει η ανοικοδόμηση.


Οποιαδηποτε συγκριση μεταξυ τωρα και τοτε ειναι ακυρη. Τοτε χρημα=χρυσος και αργυρος. Σημερα χρημα=χαρτι. Στα 30s οι Αμερικανοι κατεσχεσαν τον χρυσο και, αφου τον κατεσχεσαν, τον εκαναν revalue απ'το 1oz:~19$ στα 1oz:~35$.

Μεταπολεμικα οι ΗΠΑ ανεκαμψαν για ενα μονο λογο: Οικονομικο domination μεσω του $. Αυτο τους επετρεψε να κοβουν πολυ περισσοτερες ποσοτητες απ'αυτες τις οποιες πραγματικα ειχαν ως χρυσο αλλα ο κοσμος να μη χανει την εμπιστοσυνη του στο $ - μεχρι λιγα χρονια αργοτερα that is, οταν ο πλανητης καταλαβε τι απατεωνες ειναι και υπηρξε σοβαροτατη κριση. Scam ηταν η οικονομικη αναπτυξη του κατασχεμενου (30s) και ανυπαρκτου (40s-70s) χρυσου. 




> Ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης έχει ένα εξαιρετικό point ("Το χρέος κινεί τον καπιταλισµό και κάθε κρίση την επόµενη") και αξίζει να διαβαστεί (γράφτηκε τον Μάιο του 2011).


Ο καπιταλισμος (ατομικη ιδιοκτησια, ελευθερο εμποριο κτλ) δουλευε επι χιλιαδες χρονια χωρις κρισεις κτλ, με μονο δεδομενο οτι πληρωνες οτι ειχες. Και πληρωνες σε αργυρο, χρυσο, αλατι κτλ. Απτα αγαθα. Ο καπιταλισμος-φουσκα ειναι ενα σχετικα συγχρονο φαινομενο.

----------


## psyxakias

Στο ΣΚΑΙ ειπαν πριν οτι τελικά θα βγει αποψε προσωρινή αποφαση του ΣτΕ που θα ξανανοίξει την ΕΡΤ, ώστε να ξαναλειτουργήσει ώσπου να γίνει εκκαθάριση. Με λίγα λόγια θα απεγκλωβίσει τον Σαμαρά και ΣΙΑ, πιθανόν αποτρέποντας τις άμεσες εκλογές αλλά όχι για πολύ.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Στο ΣΚΑΙ ειπαν πριν οτι τελικά θα βγει αποψε προσωρινή αποφαση του ΣτΕ που θα ξανανοίξει την ΕΡΤ, ώστε να ξαναλειτουργήσει ώσπου να γίνει εκκαθάριση. Με λίγα λόγια θα απεγκλωβίσει τον Σαμαρά και ΣΙΑ, ασχέτως αν αυτό δε θα διαρκέσει για πολύ.


θα διαρκέσει όσο χρειάζονται τα ΜΜΕ για να μας πείσουν πως ο Σαμαράς είναι η μόνη ελπίδα για τον τόπο ενώ ο Τσίπρας σημαίνει θάνατος

----------


## VasP

> Σε ανοιχτά συστήματα, διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές δεν σημαίνουν σώνει και καλά και ντέ, περιοριστικές πολιτικές.


Ναι, δεν το εξέφρασα σωστά πριν. Οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές δεν φέρνουν ανάπτυξη από μόνες τους και σίγουρα όχι βραχυπρόθεσμα. Επίσης οι περιοριστικές πολιτικές σε περιόδους κρίσης εμβαθύνουν αυτή την κρίση.





> Η μπούρδα με τον εργάτη που ανοίγει τρύπες για να την κλείνει ο επόμενος και να έχουν όλοι δουλειά, δοκιμάστηκε επί δεκαετίες στην ΕΣΣΔ και τα είδαμε τα καζάντια της.


Δεν ξέρω σε τι αναφέρεσαι. Δεν μιλάμε για μια μόνιμη πολιτική που ασκείται σε βάθος δεκαετιών αλλά για μια πολιτική που πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται σε έκτακτες περιστάσεις. Η υπερπαραγωγή οπλικών συστημάτων σε Ευρώπη και ΗΠΑ κατά τον Β'Παγκόσμιο λειτούργησε κατά αυτόν τον τρόπο. Δημιούργησε δουλειές. Και όλα αυτά τα οπλικά συστήματα είτε αναλώθηκαν στον πόλεμο είτε έμειναν να σκουριάσουν. 




> Οι οπαδοί του Κέυνς στο φόρουμ (που ανάθεμα αν έχουν ιδέα τι είπε, τι υποστήριξε και τι ακριβώς περιέγραψε) μιλούν για χρήμα στην αγορά -λες και υπάρχει κάπου και το κρατάει ο Υπ.Οικ. για να γεννήσει- προκειμένου να έχεις ανάπτυξη.


Η Ευρωπαικη Κεντρική Τράπεζα πρέπει να 'κόψει' χρήμα και να το ρίξει στην αγορά. Επίσης η Ευρωπαικη τράπεζα επενδύσεων πρέπει να κάνει μαζικές επενδύσεις στον Νότο και οι Γερμανοί να αρχίσουν τις σπατάλες.

----------


## zoxir

Για συμβιβαστική πρόταση του Αντωνάκη στις κυβερνητικές εταίρες λένε τώρα για να δούμε. Έρχεται κολοτούμπα και από ποιον;

----------


## cca

Της κωλοτούμπας θα γίνει όπως και να πάει το πράγμα. Ακόμα κι αν ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, η εταιρεία ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. δεν υπάρχει πια. Υπό πιο καθεστώς θα λειτουργεί; Μπάχαλο.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Τσίπρας σημαίνει θάνατος


 :ROFL:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Για συμβιβαστική πρόταση του Αντωνάκη στις κυβερνητικές εταίρες λένε τώρα για να δούμε. Έρχεται κολοτούμπα και από ποιον;


νομίζω πως στο εξής όλοι θα τον φωνάζουν Αντωνάκη
θα μικρύνει πολύ. δλδ θα επανέλθει στα κυβικά του

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μεταπολεμικα οι ΗΠΑ ανεκαμψαν για ενα μονο λογο: Οικονομικο domination μεσω του $. 
> 
> 
> Ο καπιταλισμος-φουσκα ειναι ενα σχετικα συγχρονο φαινομενο.


Παλιά ρήση του de Gaulle

" Οσο οι αμερικάνοι έχουν το $  *και το πετρέλαιο* θα κυριαρχούν στον κόσμο"

Ο καπιταλισμός - φούσκα λέγεται και χρηματιστηριακός καπιταλισμός

----------


## psyxakias

> Της κωλοτούμπας θα γίνει όπως και να πάει το πράγμα. Ακόμα κι αν ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, η εταιρεία ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. δεν υπάρχει πια. Υπό πιο καθεστώς θα λειτουργεί; Μπάχαλο.


Δε ξέρω νομικά τι γίνεται αλλά η λογική ενός κομπιουτεράκια (η ποια?) λέει ότι θα έπρεπε να κάνουν system restore στη Τρίτη το μεσημέρι σε ολόκληρη την ΕΡΤ, και άμεσα να ξεκινήσουν ενέργειες μέσω βουλής / δημοσίου διαλόγου.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Στο ΣΚΑΙ ειπαν πριν οτι τελικά θα βγει αποψε προσωρινή αποφαση του ΣτΕ που θα ξανανοίξει την ΕΡΤ, ώστε να ξαναλειτουργήσει ώσπου να γίνει εκκαθάριση. Με λίγα λόγια θα απεγκλωβίσει τον Σαμαρά και ΣΙΑ, πιθανόν αποτρέποντας τις άμεσες εκλογές αλλά όχι για πολύ.


Ο ΣΚΑΙ "δίνει" γραμμή στον πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ??  :ROFL: 

Έχουμε ξεφύγει τελικά εντελώς όμως.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ο ΣΚΑΙ "δίνει" γραμμή στον πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ??


Γιατί όχι; Ο ίδιος ο Ευαγγελάτος είπε ότι δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου σωστά η δικαιοσύνη στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Μήπως αντί για μαυρη οθόνη, έπρεπε η ΕΡΤ να βγάλει μπλέ (bsod) που είναι και πιό φιλική?  :Razz: 

Αμα έγραφε και " exception error ", κανένας δεν θα πίστευε ότι έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ

----------


## mobinmob

> Γιατί όχι; Ο ίδιος ο Ευαγγελάτος είπε ότι δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου σωστά η δικαιοσύνη στην Ελλάδα.


Ε, αφού το είπε ο Εισαγγελάτος :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Και τακτοποιούμε και τις τελευταίες εκκρεμότητες... η Μένη Λυσαρίδου πρόεδρος του ΚΘΒΕ (υποψήφια με τον Ψωμιάδη), ενώ καλλιτεχνικός διευθυντής ο Βούρος...(Μετά θα λένε ότι δεν παράγει έργο άρα πρέπει να κλείσει...)

----------


## psyxakias

> Μήπως αντί για μαυρη οθόνη, έπρεπε η ΕΡΤ να βγάλει μπλέ (bsod) που είναι και πιό φιλική


Λες; Τώρα πάμε για Safe mode μέσω ΣτΕ αν ισχύουν αυτά που είπαν.

----------


## nostra_fora

Mαλιστα...ληξαν λοιπον το θεμα...δεν εγινε και τιποτα.
στη Δημοκρατια δεν υπαρχουν αδιεξοδα.

UPDATE:Προσωρινη αναστολη απο το ΣΤΕ.Μια χαρα την σκαπουλαρε το συστημα και αυτην την φορα.

----------


## linman

*Συλλαλητήριο γερμανικών συνδικάτων υπέρ της ΕΡΤ*



Σε συλλαλητήριο ενάντια στο κλείσιμο της ελληνικής Δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης καλούν -την Τετάρτη 19 Ιουνίου- τους Γερμανούς πολίτες τα εργατικά συνδικάτα της ver. Di στην Κολωνία και στις γύρω περιοχές. Η συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας θα ξεκινήσει στις πέντε το απόγευμα στην Wallrafplatz Köln, μπροστά από το κτήριο της WDR.

Στο ανοιχτό τους κάλεσμα αναφέρουν πως «έχει περάσει μια εβδομάδα από την ημέρα που η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε υποχρεωτικά. Ο τομέας των ΜΜΕ, της τέχνης και της βιομηχανίας της VERDI καθώς και η ένωση εργαζομένων στο WDR αντιδρούν στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ από την ελληνική Κυβέρνηση. Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ θα βρεθούν άμεσα στον δρόμο. Αυτή είναι μια άμεση επέμβαση στην ελευθερία του Τύπου και την διαμόρφωση της γνώμης στην Ελλάδα. Ας δώσουμε το στίγμα μας ενάντια στην αντιδημοκρατική αυτή επέμβαση και ας γίνουμε αλληλέγγυοι με τους συναδέλφους. Με αυτή την αφορμή καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους στα ΜΜΕ στην περιοχή της Κολωνίας, να πάρουν μέρος στο συλλαλητήριο»
- See more at: http://www.toxwni.gr/kosmos/item/284....JfN4rWsS.dpuf

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ανοιγει απο ΣτΕ

----------


## ifaigios

Το ΣτΕ άνοιξε την ΕΡΤ!

----------


## zoxir

Έλεος το ΣτΕ συμφωνεί στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και θέλει περιορισμένης λειτουργίας κανάλι μέχρι να είναι έτοιμη η ΝΕΡΙΤ.

----------


## Νικαετός

Είναι διασταυρωμένο? Δεν το βλέπω πουθενά ακόμα.

----------


## raspoutiv

το πα. το παιξα;

δεν το παιξα  :Razz: 

τους ξελάσπωσε το ΣτΕ κι όλοι θα βγουν πανηγυρίζοντας

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Είναι διασταυρωμένο? Δεν το βλέπω πουθενά ακόμα.





http://www.protothema.gr/article/?aid=287087

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231253381

----------


## zoxir

Μόλις το είπαν στον ΣΚΑΙ τι να σου πω  :Razz:

----------


## eqvus

Για να δούμε πια ΕΡΤ θα εκπέμπει από αύριο το πρωί

----------


## raspoutiv

> Έλεος το ΣτΕ συμφωνεί στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και θέλει περιορισμένης λειτουργίας κανάλι μέχρι να είναι έτοιμη η ΝΕΡΙΤ.


όταν οι δικαστικοί πήραν ότι ζήταγαν από την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά, αυτό ήταν το αντίτιμο  :Thumb down: 

πλήρη συνέργεια σε ότι αποφασίζει η μοναδική εξουσία από τις 3 που θα πρεπε να έχουμε. δλδ η Εκτελεστική

----------


## mpetou

To ΣτΕ εβαλε και σφραγιδα στην παρανομια. Εβαλε σφραγιδα στις ΠΝΠ .

Απο μενα ΑΙΣΧΟΣ και αποδυκνειει πως η δικαιοσυνη δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητη.

Αυτο ειναι το πραγματικο μαυρο η μη ανεξαρτησια της δικαιοσυνης

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

ο ΣΚΑΙ είπε ''Το ΣτΕ είπε ΝΑΙ στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ''

----------


## eqvus

Τι έγινε; Άλλα είπε ο Αλφα!!!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ας πάμε στα βασικά για να σταματήσετε να πέφτετε απ τα σύννεφα γιατί γίνεται κουραστικό:




> Οι πρόεδροι και αντιπρόεδροι των τριών ανώτατων δικαστηρίων επιλέγονται από το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο μεταξύ των εν ενεργεία μελών του κάθε ανώτατου δικαστηρίου.

----------


## zoxir

> όταν οι δικαστικοί πήραν ότι ζήταγαν από την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά, αυτό ήταν το αντίτιμο 
> 
> πλήρη συνέργεια σε ότι αποφασίζει η μοναδική εξουσία από τις 3 που θα πρεπε να έχουμε. δλδ η Εκτελεστική


Και εγώ δεν βλέπω προς τι οι χαρές που άνοιξε η ΕΡΤ. Υπό αυτούς τους όρους ουσιαστικά πέρασε ο τσαμπουκάς του Αντωνάκη.

----------


## value_

> http://www.protothema.gr/article/?aid=287087
> 
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231253381



Οτι νάναι(ι)δες!!!
(whatever αγγλιστί!)

----------


## emeliss

Μια μεγάλη πατάτα που την γύρισαν σε win-win. Δεν θα κλείσει μήνα η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## washcloud

> Μια απορία έχω ....τόσες μέρες και ευκαιρία να την εκφράσω... Όλη αυτή την συμπαράσταση και αλληλεγγύη που βλέπω προς την ΕΡΤ από τους έξω....γιατί δεν την είδα όταν κλείνανε την επιχείρηση που εργαζόμουνα πριν από 1,5 χρόνο  και μένανε στον δρόμο 60 ψυχές... και τόσες χιλιάδες άλλες επιχειρήσεις που κλείσανε και μείνανε τόσοι άνεργοι στον δρόμο ? Εγώ δεν είδα να κάνουν κάποιο ψήφισμα τότε ........ Την πάρτι τους κοιτάνε μόνο και βλέπουν τα πράγματα με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά !
> 
> Είμαι λίγο περίεργος πάντως ώς προς το χρονικό σημείο που έγινε το πράγμα ....
> 
> Αν πάμε τελικά σε εκλογές να δείτε που πόσο τουρισμό να έχουμε και φέτος που λίγο ανάσανε ...Λίγο μυαλό δεν έχουμε....
> 
> Κανείς δεν σκέφτεται κανένα σε αυτή την χώρα....


Όλα ξεκινάνε από την τελευταία πρόταση....


*Spoiler:*




			Κι αν εσύ "κοιτάς την πάρτη σου" = "δεν ήρθε κανένας όταν κλείνανε την επιχείρηση που εγώ δούλευα, άρα χέστηκα ΚΑΙ εγώ από 'δω και πέρα για τους άλλους", τότε σκέψου πώς θα σκεφτεί ο επόμενος που θα φερθεί όπως φέρθηκαν σε εσένα. Μάλιστα, όταν σκέφτεσαι έτσι -είσαι κακός..."αλληλεγγυητής" δηλαδή- κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είσαι κακός συνδικαλιστής, και "φταις" (όσο σου αναλογεί) και ο ίδιος που βρέθηκες χωρίς εργασία (άσχετα από τί είδους εταιρία ήταν αυτή που δούλευες και για ποιούς λόγους έκλεισε κτλ). Σκέψου τα λίγο ολ' αυτά, και σκέψου ότι όσο περιμένεις πρώτα από τους άλλους, ζήτω που θα καείς στο τέλος. Το να στηρίζεις την υπόθεση του άλλου, και σε εσένα θα κάνεις καλό μακροπρόθεσμα. Ή έστω στα παιδιά σου, μιας και δεν είσαι ο μόνος που σκέφτεται "έτσι", και παίρνει καιρό μέχρι το καλό παράδειγμα να γίνει γενική συνείδηση...

Περί 2 μέτρων και σταθμών : το να τους κλείνουν/απολύουν/διαλύουν/ξεκληρίζουν, και όχι μόνο αυτούς, αλλά και μια στρατηγικής σημασίας εταιρία του Δημοσίου, αλλά και έναν θεσμό, με ΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ μεθόδους, τη στιγμή που μέχρι ΜΟΛΙΣ πριν ΜΗΝΕΣ οι ίδιοι ήταν που διορίζανε, γεγονός που τους καθιστά αναξιόπιστους, είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από το "όλα να πηγαίνουν καλά", και τα πειρθώρια των ΕΡΤΑτζήδων ήταν "δικιολογημένως περιορισμένα". Αν δηλαδή απεργούσαν με ταυτόχρονη κατάληψη του χώρου, για να συμπαρασταθούν σε εσένα όταν έχανες τη δουλειά σου, θα τους είχαν πάρει και η κυβέρνηση αλλά και ο κόσμος με τις πέτρες... Εδώ προσπαθάγανε να εξασφαλίσουν συνεργεία για να καλύψουν την απεργία στη Χαλυβουργία, και η διοίκηση (υπό τις διαταγές των πολιτικών αφεντικών τους βεβαίως), και πρνάγανε βδομάδες μέχρι να το κατορθώσουν.... Ο μέσος εργαζόμενος της ΕΡΤ εν τω μεταξύ, ούτε συστημικός είναι, και κυρίως, ούτε "αμόρφωτος". Τουναντίον. Και γενικώς η τάση τους είναι η υποστήριξη του "δικαίου". Ένα παραπάνω που ήταν "εξασφαλισμένοι",εξ' ου όχι φοβισμένοι όπως ο μέσος εργαζόμενος στις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις που δεν πολυκουνιέται ούτως ή άλλως, εξ' αιτίας του φόβου της απόλυσης... Τέλος, κι αν και θα μπορούσες να πεις (εσύ να πεις, όχι ότι ισχύει κι όλας ντε και καλά) "σιγά, το κάνουν τώρα που ήρθε και το δικό τους αυγό στον δικό τους κώλο και πουλάνε υποστήριξη για να την έχουν κι οι ίδιοι", αυτές τις μέρες έχουν παρελάσει από την "πειρατική" ΕΡΤ, ένα κάρο σωματεία που βρίσκουν φωνή για τα θέματά τους, τωρινά ή παλιότερα. Κι αν είσαι αρκετά "ικανός", μάζεψε κόσμο που είχε απολυθεί μαζί σου τότε, άσχετα αν βρήκες δουλειά έκτοτε, και ζητείστε να ακουστείτε για έστω ξερωγώ 5 λεπτά από το "πειρατικό", και να τους πείτε τα....παράπονά σας τότε που ήσασταν εσείς μόνοι, αλλά τώρα ΕΣΕΙΣ τους στηρίζετε -κάθεστε εκεί με βάρδιες κτλ- ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΓΟΥΛΟ, γιατί όσο είμαστε έτσι "σκόρπιοι" και χεστήκαμε για τους άλλους που δεν μας στηρίξανε, τότε απλά είτε οι αλήτες που ΠΑΝΤΑ υπάρχουν στους κρατικούς θώκους αλλά και οι ισοπεδωτικοί επιχειρηματίες (Λαναράς πχ, αλλά και τόσοι άλλοι) θα μας πηδάνε εσαεί κι ασύστολα. 
Δεν προσπαθώ να σε κατηγορήσω, καθώς ούτως ή άλλως "το σύστημα", ειδικά τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες έχει ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕΙ με όλες του τις τακτικές και τα όπλα να μας κρατάει έτσι "πικραμένους" και διαλυμένους μεταξύ μας. Είτε είμαστε ο "βολεψάκιας" του Δημοσίου, είτε ο ντηλιβεράς του κλωτσομπάτσου, είτε ο μισθωτός του ιδιωτικού τομέα των 2, 3ων ή και παραπάνω ακόμα χιλιάρικων. "Δεν είμαστε το ίδιο", σφώς, αλλά την σήμερον ημέρα ακόμη και οι "βασιλικά αμειβόμενοι" (σπουδαγμένοι με μια ντουζίνα πτυχία και προσόντα κτλ) αντιμετωπίζουν είτε την αφαίμαξη του μισθού αλλά και, κυρίως, το τέρας της ανεργίας. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω, είναι να σου τονίσω ότι ο καθ΄ένας έχει και υποχρώσεις, που αν τις αμελήσει, την τρώμε αργά ή γρήγορα- όλοι..."Αγωνιστής" δεν γίνεσαι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, αλλά αν αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι τα πράγματα λίγο αλλιώς, κάτι θ' αλλάξει. Κι αν πεις "σιγά μην αλλάξει, κι ούτε τον χρόνο έχω για τέτοια, θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για τον εαυτό μου μιας και άλλος δεν θα κάνει", με μαθηματική ακρίβεια θα βρεθείς ούτως ή άλλως προ απροόπτων κάποια στιγμή αυριομεθαύριο.


Επίσης, φάουλ ο 1ος πληθυντικός στο "λίγο μυαλό δεν έχουμε". Και να φεύγανε αμέσως οι ΕΡΤατζήδες (που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση, ακόμη και στον Διάβολο να δουλεύανε), οι εκλογές δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι εξαρτώνται από τη δική τους στάση (χίλια-δυο άλλα ζητήματα παίζουν. Πχ ο πλειστηριασμός της 1ης κατοικίας, γενικά απολύσεις και ξεπουλήματα και αλλού, και το πώς θα κινηθεί ο κόσμος που ήδη είναι στα όρια εδώ και καιρό, δεν είναι προβλέψιμο. ΑΡΑ, μήπως αυτοί που "δεν έχουν μυαλό" (που έχουν και παραέχουν...ΑΛΛΟ πράγμα δεν έχουν....: ΤΣΙΠΑ), είναι πολύ (λίγοι) συγκεκριμένοι και χρειάζεται το 3ο πληθυντικό ΕΔΩ...; )





> Τώρα θυμηθήκαμε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες...Έχεις δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ? Εγώ προσωπικά την ΕΡΤ ως εταιρία την βλέπω και της ... φέρομαι 
> Καταλαβαίνω αυτό πού λες αλλά έτσι μας συμφέρει να το βλέπουμε ....Αν τα αφεντικά του ΜΕΓΑ πούνε μια μέρα το κλείνουν το κανάλι μπαμ..το ίδιο δεν θα είναι ? Επειδή εδώ ήταν κρατικό....εταιρεία ήταν η ΕΡΤ !


Μέγιστο κακό που την βλέπεις ΜΟΝΟ ως εταιρία. ΚΑΙ τέτοια είναι, αλλά πρωτίστως είναι άλλα πράγματα. Συν το ότι αν περάσει του Mr Summer Ass ("Ο Μαλάκας Του Καλοκαιριού", σ' ελεύθερη μετάφραση), μετά ποιός τον πιάνει με τις "Πράξεις Νομοδιαλυτικού Περιεχομένου", χωμένου οσονούπω στους κώλους ολωνών μας. Συν ΠΟΛΛΑ άλλα αδερφέ. Φαντάσου να του έρθει (είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα, θα το καταλάβεις πλήρως) πχ να "απολύσει όλους του αστυνομικούς γιατί στην πλειονότητά τους είναι διεφθαρμένοι" και να "επαναλειτουργήσει την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. εν ευθέτω χρόνω, αλλά εκκαθαρισμένη πλέον". Δεν παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο (εκτός κι αν θελήσει όποιος το εφαρμόσει, να φερει εμφύλιο) βέβαια - υποθετικό είναι. Θα μπορούσε όμως να ισχύσει εάν....η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. είχε συνδικαλιστικό όργανο τόσο κόντρα στην κυβέρνηση, όπως αυτό της ΕΡΤ, εάν ήθελε να κάνει την αστυνομία ιδιωτική, εάν τόσα άλλα. Τεσπα, το νόημα είναι ότι αν τη βλέπεις "απλώς ως εταιρία",,,,καληνυχτα και όνειρα γλυκά, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα ξυπνήσεις σε εφιάλτη...
(...και μόνο να βάλεις ότι ξεπουλάει συχνότητες, περιουσιακά στοιχεία, δικαιώματα κλπκλπ που είναι, στη...θεωρία, δικά σου και δικά μου -πάντα άλλοι τα καρπώνονται, αλλά η λύση δεν είναι το ξεπούλημα για ψίχουλα. Το θέμα είναι να ΜΗΝ ξεπουληθούν, και μια μέρα να αποδίδουν στην πλειονότητα του λαού, και όχι στους λίγους, πράγμα για το οποίο ο λαός πρέπει να παλαίψει, καθώς ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν θα του τα προσφέρει απλόχερα. Αλλά κι έτσι ακόμη όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, ΠΑΛΙ ολ' αυτά που υπάρχουν, προσφέρουν ανταποδοτικά στον λαό. Ε, αν τα ρημάξουν, χαιρετίσματα...).
Να ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΩΘΟΥΝ οι μισθοί της ΕΡΤ (όχι να παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι γύρω στα 1200 και τα όσα λαμόγια 3 και 4 και 14 χιλιάρικα) με τη μία (σηκώνει κουβέντα, δε λέω, γιατί άλλο ο εργένης 25χρονος και άλλο ο οικογενειάρχης με 3 παιδιά και γυναίκα άνεργη ή ανεπάγγελτη - αλλά "λόγω συνθηκών", ας ξεκινήσει έτσι με προοπτική να εξορθολογιστούν κάποια "δίκαια"), να γίνει μια αξιολόγηση και αν τυχόν υπάρχει κόσμος (πέραν των λαμογιών, τύπου μουνάρες για πούλημα στην κρεατοβιτρίνα, που δεδομένα να παν' να κόψουν τον λαιμό τους και να βρούνε δουλειά στα ιδιωτοκάναλα, ή να την κάνουν στο αγαπημένο τους εξωτερικό, ή αληταριά διοικητικοί που υπάρχουν εκεί ΜΟΝΟ για να εκτελούν διαταγές των πολιτικών τους προϊσταμένων που τους χώσανε εκεί, όπου θα πρέπει η καρατόμηση να θεωρείται δεδομένη) που είτε είναι παραπανίσιος, είτε το αντικείμενό του είναι της πλάκας, ναι, να απομακρυνθεί. Και κυρίως, να τελειώσει η μονιμότητα (των όσων "μονίμων" υπάρχουν ακόμα). Να μπει μια τάξη στα περιουσιακά, να αξιοποιηθούν είτε εσωτερικά, είτε αλλιώς
Αλλά είπαμε, δεν είναι ούτε ότι δεν μπορεί ο ΚΑΘΕ Αντωνάκης, Γιωργάκης, Κωστάκης κλπ - δεν ΘΕΛΕΙ. Γιατί όποιος νομίζει ότι όλα αυτά τα κοπρόσκυλα που βρίσκονται (και θα βρεθούν, δυστυχώς...ΚΑΙ από "αριστερές" προελεύσεις, συντόμως...) στην ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑ (διότι δεν είναι διακυβέρνηση - "ψηφίζουμε" τους ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ μας...) βρίσκονται εκεί α) "με τη θέληση του λαού" β) για το καλό ΤΟΥ και όχι ΤΟΥΣ είναι για ορχεοεκτομή και λοβοτόμηση. Η κορυφή της έχει μηχανισμούς αυτοσυντήρησης, και μάλιστα απόλυτα λειτουργικούς. Έστω κι αν μεταλλάσσονται, αλλάζουν σχήματα, χρώματα ("και μας σκοτώνουν..."). Κι ας πάρει κι ένα και δύο χρόνια. Αν βγει κάποιος και μιλήσει ΝΟΡΜΑΛ για ολ' αυτά, και παρουσιάσει σχέδιο, δε νομίζω να του αντιταχτεί η πλειονότητα των εργαζομένων (όπως ταχαμού προφασίζονται οι τωρινοί φασίζοντες), που ούτως ή άλλως μεροδουλοέτρωγε (οκ, δεν πεινάγανε κι όλας, δεν είμαι βλαξ) στην ΕΡΤ. 
ΑΥΤΟ να ζητάς.





> Θέλεις να μάθεις τι έκανα ....? Όλα μου τα χρόνια δουλεύω στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ...ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΦΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ..Κ... ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ... 
> Ποτέ δεν ψήφισα υπό την λογική Παναθηναικό - Ολυμπιακό.... (ΠΑΣΟΚ - ΝΔ) και βασικά δεν πιστεύω σε κανένα από τα κόμματα αλλά όχι Χρυσή Αυγή ούτε Αναρχία... Από στιγμή που δεν είδα ποτέ συμπαράσταση από κανένα δεν δίνω κιόλας... (Θίξαμε τους δημοσιογράφους και κάτι έγινε !)
> 
> Θέλω κρατική τηλεόραση δεν λέω ποτέ ότι δεν θέλω αλλά όχι όπως ήταν η ΕΡΤ...  Τυχαίνει να έχω και φίλο απολυμένο από την ΕΡΤ με παιδιά παντρεμένος αλλά αυτός έκανε εξωτερικές δουλείες και δεν έχει πρόβλημα ! Προτιμώ να απολυθούν όσοι πρέπει να απολυθούν για να γίνει κράτος αυτή η χώρα στεγνά όμως.... αν γίνει ποτέ με την νοοτροπία που έχουμε ... Πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει που απολύθηκαν ....  Αυτό που έκανε ο Σαμαράς ήταν απλά να κλείσει την επιχείρηση !


...πέραν από το ότι η "Αναρχία" ούτε κόμμα είναι, ούτε και μπορείς να την...ψηφίσεις, δεν "θίξαμε τους δημοσιογράφους". Τα είπα και πιο πάνω : θίγονται, εκτός από τις ζωές των εκεί εργαζομένων, και ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ πράγματα. ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΩΣ δικά μας...
Κι ούτε η πρότασή σου "θα μας κάνει κράτος τη χώρα"...ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ θα μας κάνει. Θέλει να το σκεφτείς αρκετά είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά αν έχεις την ψευδαίσθηση ότι "θα μας κάνει Γερμανία ή Αμερική" (μην αναφερθώ στους αστέγους και ανέργους Γερμανίας και Αμερικής σε απόλυτα νούμερα τώρα...Ολόκληρη Ελλάδα και βάλε γεμίζουν...), την πάτησες φίλε...Στην ρίξανε, κάποιοι σου φωνάζαμε, πρόσεξ' την, γιατί όσο την πατάς, θα πέφτεις.

Στα λέω, αν και φοβάμαι ότι θα με καταλάβεις ΜΟΝΟ όταν θα έρθει η ώρα που θα σε στείλουν για ευθανασία (και δεν το λέω μεταφορικά), επειδή "δεν θα μπορούν να θραφούν όλοι, να δουλέψουν όλοι, να ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ όλοι". Και όχι για να επιβιώσουμε, αλλά για να περνάνε ΛΙΓΟΙ, ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ. Όπως ακριβώς στην ΕΡΤ...





> Εμμ..είπες την μαγική λέξη...Δεν την υπηρετούσε σωστά .....Αν την υπηρετούσε δεν θα την κλείνανε ....Εγώ αυτό λέω... Εκεί θα υπήρχε ένα δίκιο ! 
> Δεν θέλω να μου στείλεις κανένα συγκεντρωτικό ικα... Απλά να σκεφτείς πως φέρονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα



...απογοητεύομαι για όλο το παραπάνω που έγραψα, τώρα που είδα αυτό... Αλλά δε γαμιέται, και πάλι θα το έγραφα...
Φίλε, συν-εργαζόμενε, συν-Έλληνα (ή όποιας καταγωγής κι αν είσαι - αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι ζούμε υπό το ίδιο κράτος, υπό την ίδια υπηκοότητα, μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα, μας αναλογούν τα ίδια σύνορα, άρα υπό ΑΥΤΕΣ τις έννοιες "συν-Έλληνα"), αν ΜΙΑ φορά "δεν υπηρετούσε την Δημοκρατία" η ΕΡΤ, η ΝΕΡΙΤ να δεις τί θα υπηρετεί...Φίλε, ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΣ και ΚΑΛΟΣ, ΔΕΝ γίνεται...Δεν είναι "αυστηροί" αυτοί που επιβάλλουν ό,τι επιβάλλουν...Ή συμφέροντα (όχι τα δικά σου και τα δικά μου - τα δικά ΜΑΣ) εξυπηρετούν, δικά τους κι αλλονών, *Ή* είναι ψυχάκηδες...(και οι ψυχάκηδες, ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ από άλλους....Δεν έχουν συνεργασία μεταξύ τους....). Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ εχέφρων, καταλαβαίνει ότι εάν οι κατέχοντες την "με δημοκρατικούς όρους εκλεγμένη" ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑ, θέλανε να κάνουν πράγματα "για την χώρα και τον λαό της", θα ήταν ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ' ΟΛΑ  Δ Η Μ Ο Κ Ρ Α Τ Ι ΚΟ Ι. Ούτε ξύλινοι λόγοι, ούτε λαϊκισμοί, ούτε απειλές, ούτε κινδυνολογίες, ούτε, ούτε, ούτε...

* ...Νταμν, μόλις ξεκίνησε ο "λόγος" του Τσίπρα, και ανακατεύομαι...Ξαναζούμε μέρες Ανδρεο-ΠΑΣΟΚ, όπως κάποιοι λέγανε ότι θα γίνει....Και να δεις που πριν χρόνια τον έκοβα για "πολιτισμένο", και "σωστό" "νέο άνθρωπο" "που τα έλεγε καλά"....
Λαϊκιστικόλογα, χωρίς περιεχόμενο, απευθυνόμενα μόνο στο "συναίσθημα", στην "απελπισία" του κόσμου, ένας μονόλογος "διαγγελματικός", ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟΣ, από επικοινωνιολόγους, στοχευμένος α-λα αμερικάνικα στην "δυσφήμιση του άλλου", χωρίς ψύχραιμα και με "αποδείξεις" λόγια, με συνθηματολογούντες κλακαδόρους από κάτω, να "απευθύνεται" σε τρίτους σαν να τους έχει απέναντι...........Φακ....Ωχχχ........

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Η ΕΡΤ λεει ''το ΣτΕ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ την ΕΡΤ''

----------


## psyxakias

Στην ΕΡΤ έχουν πάρει την απόφαση του ΣτΕ λες και είναι νίκη, και ότι θα επανέλθει η ΕΡΤ όπως ακριβώς ήταν πριν. Πως γινεται; Μας διαφεύγει κάτι; Και επιμένουν ότι θα είναι όπως την περασμένη Τρίτη.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Mαλιστα...ληξαν λοιπον το θεμα...δεν εγινε και τιποτα.
> στη Δημοκρατια δεν υπαρχουν αδιεξοδα.
> 
> UPDATE:Προσωρινη αναστολη απο το ΣΤΕ.Μια χαρα την σκαπουλαρε το συστημα και αυτην την φορα.


ακριβώς
ήταν νίκη για το σύστημα κι όχι για τους πολίτες
θα περάσει ότι θέλει και κατάφερε να μην ξεφτιλιστεί και πολύ

----------


## zoxir

Το Tvxs λέει άνοιγμα με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς ο ΣΚΑΙ είπε ανοιγμά με περιορισμένο πρόγραμμα dafuq;;;;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Περισσότερο ρεπορτάζ από το Βήμα .

Η απόφαση ναι μεν δεν ξεκαθαριζει αν η επαναλειτουργια θα γίνει υπό το νέο ή το παλαιό καθεστώς,αλλά απαγορεύει τις απολυσεις πριν την εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης στις 27 Σεπτέμβρη,οπότε ή θα ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ όπως ήταν ή θα μεινει ένα κανάλι,αλλά οι 2.600 εργαζόμενοι θα συνεχίζουν να πληρώνονται κανονικά. Περισσότερο λογικό ακούγεται το πρώτο πάντως.

Επίσης,ορθά ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω ότι όσο οι δικαστες σε ΣτΕ,Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο,Αρειο Πάγο κτλ τοποθετούνται από την Κυβερνηση, αυτοί θα είναι πιόνια της εξουσίας.Μονη λύση η εκλογή των μελων των Ανωτατων Δικαστηριων από τους ίδιους τους δικαστες.

----------


## hedgehog

> Στην ΕΡΤ έχουν πάρει την απόφαση του ΣτΕ λες και είναι νίκη, και ότι θα επανέλθει η ΕΡΤ όπως ακριβώς ήταν πριν. Πως γινεται; Μας διαφεύγει κάτι; Και επιμένουν ότι θα είναι όπως την περασμένη Τρίτη.


Υποθέτω πως αυτό που μας ξεφεύγει είναι οι ψυχολογία των ανθρώπων αυτών...

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως έχουν την ψυχραιμία να αξιολογήσουν την "λεπτομέρεια", αρκέστηκαν στο "θα φύγει το μαύρο, να εκπέμψει ξανα"....

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ έριξα ένα σκανάρισμα μόλις τώρα στο ψηφιακό δέκτη και ενώ το πρωί έβρισκα 31 κανάλια τώρα βρίσκω 41 με ένα σωρό περίεργα ονόματα. Δε μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά εικόνα διότι έχει κακό σήμα. Τα βλέπει κανείς άλλος; (Live TV, Digital TV, Next TV, M Channel, κλπ)

----------


## GetRid

Ειναι νίκη. Μερική, αλλά νίκη. Το καθεστώς παραδέχθηκε ότι δεν μπορεί να κερδίσει και έβαλε τις θεραπαινίδες με το "κυρος" του εγγυητή του νόμου να το επιβεβαιώσουν.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Επιμένουν στην ΕΡΤ βλέπω ότι η ΕΡΤ ανοίγει από ΣτΕ

----------


## hedgehog

έχω γυρίσει στον 902.... είμαι πραγματικά περίεργος αν η digea θα συνεχίσει να τους κόβει αν ξανα αναμεταδώσουν το σήμα της ΝΕΤ...  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Μήπως τελικά η απόφαση του ΣτΕ είναι σημαντικότερη απ'ότι την παρουσιάζουν τα ιδιωτικά, για ευνόητους λόγους; Έχει αναρτηθεί κάπου;

----------


## zoxir

> Μήπως τελικά η απόφαση του ΣτΕ είναι σημαντικότερη απ'ότι την παρουσιάζουν τα ιδιωτικά, για ευνόητους λόγους; Έχει αναρτηθεί κάπου;


Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ. Ο ΣΚΑΙ απλά είπε αυτό που έγραψα και μετά το γύρισε στα διεθνή ούτε σχόλιο ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

και το REUTERS λεει οτι η ΕΡΤ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ξανά

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...0EF00G20130617

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Η απόφαση είναι σαφής μερική νικη των εργαζομενων. Η απαγόρευση απολυσεων μέχρι τις 27 Σεπτέμβρη σημαίνει ότι κέρδισαν 3 μηνες σίγουρα. Από την άλλη, είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτη η απόφαση βγήκε γα να ξεπεραστεί το πολιτικό αδιέξοδο χωρίς να πάμε σε εκλογές. Και απο το Σεπτέμβρη που θα έχουν γινει οι Γερμανικές εκλογες και θα πιεζόμαστε για νέα μετρα με έξτρα 12.500 απολυσεις δ/υ πλην αυτων της ΕΡΤ (πρέπει να φτάσουν τις 15.000 με βάση τις Κυβερνητικές δεσμευσεις), θα ρίξουν το τυρί του κουρέματος του χρέους και του "Σαμαράς ή τανκς" και βλέπουνε  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## DVader

> οταν απολυανε τοσους απο τον ιδιωτικο που λες, ρωτησα τι εκανες ... 
> οπως ρωτας εσυ τι εκαναν οι εργαζομενοι της ερτ.. και ολοι οι υπολοιποι που ειναι εκει τωρα...
> 
> και ξαναρωταω λοιπον, τι πρεπει να κανουμε κατα την αποψη σου? 
> να μη μιλαμε? 
> ως ποτε? μεχρι να μη μεινει κανεις εργαζομενος?



Δεν σου στερεί το δικαίωμα κανείς να μιλάς..Άλλωστε στις Δημοκρατίες το να μιλάς είναι προσόν ακόμα και αν λες πράγματα που ενοχλούν ... Δεν μπορείς όμως σε καμία περίπτωση να δημιουργείς  πρόβλημα στον άλλον ! Τι εννοώ .... Πέρυσι με τις παρατεταμένες απεργίες των φορτηγών δημιουργήθηκε μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην εταιρεία που είμαι σήμερα ! Με τους ταξιτζήδες δεν μπορούσα να πάω καν στην δουλειά μου και παραλίγο να απολυθώ για αυτό γιατί ο εργδότης μου δεν τον απασχολούσε αν εγώ δεν βρίσκω τρόπο να πάω στην δουλειά μου ..."Να πετάξω όπως έλεγε !" Αν εγώ απολυόμουν τελικά θα με βοηθούσαν οι ταξιτζήδες να πληρώσω τους λογαριασμούς στο τέλος του μήνα ? Όχι βέβαια !  Έχεις το δικαίωμα να απεργείς που είναι αναυθέρετο δικαίωμα σου έως του δεν προκαλείς πρόβλημα σοβαρό στο υπόλοιπο κοινωνικό σύνολο ! Πρέπει να σέβεσαι τους γύρω σου για να σε σεβαστούν και οι γύρου σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις !

Τραμπουκισμούς και αυταρχισμού δεν κάνει μόνο ο Σαμαράς κλείνοντας την ΕΡΤ απότομα ! Αντιδημοκρατικοί γινόμαστε όλοι μας όταν προκαλούμε πρόβλημα στο κοινωνικό σύνολο !

Υπάρχει ένα μαγικό όπλο που λέγετε ψήφος...... Βγαίνουμε στους δρόμους και σκοτωνόμαστε αλλά όταν έρχεται η ώρα να ψηφίσουμε τα ξεχνάμε το συμφέρον μας και ψηφίσουμε με γνώμονα και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι ! Όταν εννοώ ψήφισε σωστά δεν τον κομματικά προσκείμενος κάπου ...Μην μπερδευόμαστε ! Προσωπικά δεν υποστηρίζω καμία άποψη ! Αν θέλουμε να υπάρχει ΕΡΤ, ΔΕΗ, και ότι άλλο έχει η χώρα μας να μην ψαρώνουμε σε αυτά που θέλουν οι πολιτικοί μας !

Το ξέρετε ότι ο Βενιζέλος έκανε πρόταση να απολυθούν διαφορετικοί 2.000 άνθρωποι αντί αυτών της ΕΡΤ ? Παζάρια κάνουν .... Ακόμα και ο Σύριζα που φωνάζει σήμερα αν ήταν στην εξουσία ή έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα έρθει τα ίδια θα κάνει ! Δείξτε την δυσαρέσκεια σας στις εκλογές όταν έρχονται 

Οπως και οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ έτσι έχω και εγώ και εσείς και όλοι μας  Αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε προσπαθούν να βρουν από πού θα απολυθούν και πως !

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Βεβαίως η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. δεν θα υπάρχει στο διαγωνισμό για τις συχνότητες, ε?   :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

> Βεβαίως η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. δεν θα υπάρχει στο διαγωνισμό για τις συχνότητες, ε?


Υποθέτω πως όχι. Θα έπρεπε να έχει υπάρξει κίνηση στο ΣτΕ ακριβώς για αυτό διότι είναι ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη για το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Ή μήπως υπήρχε και μας διαφεύγει;

----------


## aroutis

> Το Tvxs λέει άνοιγμα με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς ο ΣΚΑΙ είπε ανοιγμά με περιορισμένο πρόγραμμα dafuq;;;;


To ΣΚΑΙ παραπληροφορει.

----------


## kontinos

Εγω θα μεινω σε αυτο που ειπε ενα παληκαρι στο προάυλιο.
Ελπιζω οι δημοσιογραγοι της ΕΡΤ να φανουν ανταξιοι της αλληλεγγυης που τους εδειξε ο λαος.

----------


## value_

> Με τους ταξιτζήδες δεν μπορούσα να πάω καν στην δουλειά μου και παραλίγο να απολυθώ για αυτό γιατί ο εργδότης μου δεν τον απασχολούσε αν εγώ δεν βρίσκω τρόπο να πάω στην δουλειά μου ..."Να πετάξω όπως έλεγε !


Καταπληκτικός εργοδότης!!! Συστησέ τον μου να έρθω να δουλέψω κιεγώ μαζί του!!!

(Μήπως να τον πλήρωνες κιόλας?)

----------


## nnn

> Αναστέλλεται η εκτέλεση της απόφασης της κυβέρνησης περί λουκέτου της ΕΡΤ, με απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας.
> Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, η ΕΡΤ θα συνεχίσει τη λειτουργία της με το παλαιό καθεστώς μέχρις ότου συσταθεί ο νέος φορέας, ενώ το ΣτΕ επισημαίνει στην κυβέρνηση πως πρέπει να λάβει οργανωτικά μέτρα για τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης. 
> Ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ δίνει εντολή στους Σίμο Κεδίκογλου και Γιάννη Στουρνάρα να συνυπογράψουν υπουργική απόφαση, σύμφωνα με την οποία η ΕΡΤ θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί έως ότου δημιουργηθεί ο νέος φορέας, σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.


http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/665873

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Παιδιά η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε πλέον υφίσταται ξανά.Αυτό διαβάζω σε όλα Ελληνικά-Διεθνή ΜΜΕ πλην ΣΚΑΙ

----------


## alekan

Γιαααα να δούμε τους δημοσιογράφους τώρα, θα ξαναγυρίσουν σε τσάμικο;

----------


## emeliss

> Παιδιά η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε πλέον υφίσταται ξανά.Αυτό διαβάζω σε όλα Ελληνικά-Διεθνή ΜΜΕ πλην ΣΚΑΙ


Για πόσο; Ηττα ειναι και άνοιγμα βαλβίδας ώστε να φύγει ο ατμός σιγά σιγά μην σκάσει η χύτρα.

----------


## zoxir

> To ΣΚΑΙ παραπληροφορει.


Έλα ντε καλός μλκς είμαι και εγώ. Να βγάλουμε τις φώτο με τις βεντούζες τώρα;;;

Ελπίζω πάντως οι άνθρωποι της ΕΡΤ να μη το δουν αυτό σαν ευκαιρία να γίνουν πάλι μέρος του συστήματος

----------


## aroutis

> Υποθέτω πως όχι. Θα έπρεπε να έχει υπάρξει κίνηση στο ΣτΕ ακριβώς για αυτό διότι είναι ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη για το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Ή μήπως υπήρχε και μας διαφεύγει;


Εαν αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά την απόφαση, στο σκεπτικό της απόφασης αναστολής ειναι ακριβώς το ότι η μαλακία - συγνώμη, φασιστική πράξη - συγνώμη ΠΝΠ της κυβέρνησης επιφέρει ανεπανορθωτες ζημίες στον οργανισμό ως το άνοιγμά του με νέο ονομα - όσο παραμένει κλειστός απο την εφαρμογή του ΠΝΠ στο όνομα της διαφθοράς.

Αρα... λογικά προφανώς γινεται reverse το θέμα του ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον νομικό πρόσωπο κλπ. Ενδιαφέρον αν το σκεπτείς μιας και θα έπρεπε (ως οποιαδηποτε σοβαρή εταιρία) να στραφεί νομικά κατά της κυβέρνησης για διαφεύγοντα κέρδη...  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Παιδιά η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε πλέον υφίσταται ξανά.Αυτό διαβάζω σε όλα Ελληνικά-Διεθνή ΜΜΕ πλην ΣΚΑΙ


Έμεινε με τις συχνότητες στο χέρι ο οικολόγος??  :ROFL: 

Πέρα από τα αστεία, αυτό απλά σημαίνει ότι θα επανέλθει το σήμα... δεν είναι αρκετό, πρέπει να γίνουν πολλά. ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ για να ξεκαθαρίσει την ΕΡΤ. Επιτροπή προσωπικοτήτων ΠΕΡΑ και πάνω από τα κόμματα χρειάζεται.

----------


## patch

τελικα win-win ε ;
ντορα ετοιμαζεσαι ;

----------


## nostra_fora

"Σεβομαι τον θεσμο της δικαιοσυνης".Σε λιγο στις οθονες σας.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Τεσπα θα τα δούμε καλύτερα σε λίγο .Εντωμεταξύ κοντεύουν 3 ώρες ο πιτσαδόρος με τα φερέφωνα στη συνάντηση.

----------


## aroutis

> Έλα ντε καλός μλκς είμαι και εγώ. Να βγάλουμε τις φώτο με τις βεντούζες τώρα;;;
> 
> Ελπίζω πάντως οι άνθρωποι της ΕΡΤ να μη το δουν αυτό σαν ευκαιρία να γίνουν πάλι μέρος του συστήματος


Αυτό το "To ΣΚΑΙ παραπληροφορεί" ειναι γαμώ τα sig materials, δεν νομίζεις;  :Very Happy:

----------


## psyxakias

Τα ιδιωτικά λένε ότι δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ παρά μόνο προσωρινά ότι ακολουθείται το σχέδιο Σαμαρά να ανοίξουν στις συχνότητες με προσωρινό πρόγραμμα ώσπου να ολοκληρωθεί ο νέος φορέας. Η ΕΡΤ το παρουσιάζει ως υπέρτατη νίκη, και λένε ότι αναστάλλεται η απόφαση λες και δεν υπήρξε ποτέ η ΠΝΠ.

Που είναι η αλήθεια, οε οε;

----------


## nostra_fora

> Τεσπα θα τα δούμε καλύτερα σε λίγο .Εντωμεταξύ κοντεύουν 3 ώρες ο πιτσαδόρος με τα φερέφωνα στη συνάντηση.


Λογικο ειναι να το αργησουν λιγο.Μην τους πουνε οτι περιμενανε μονο την αποφαση του ΣΤΕ.

----------


## aroutis

> Παιδιά η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε πλέον υφίσταται ξανά.Αυτό διαβάζω σε όλα Ελληνικά-Διεθνή ΜΜΕ πλην ΣΚΑΙ


Ρε κοιτα να δεις κάτι πράγματα.

Στουρνάρα ... ξυδάκι;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Που διαβάσατε ρε παιδιά ότι ανακαλείται η εκκαθάριση της Α.Ε.?  :Thinking: 

Αυτό συγκεκριμένα.

Γιατί εγώ διαβάζω:




> Ειδικότερα, η απόφαση του κ. Μενουδάκου αναφέρει ότι διατάσσει την αναστολή εκτέλεσης τής από 11.6.2013 κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης αποκλειστικά ως προς το μέρος της με το οποίο προβλέπεται:
> ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ και
> ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ παραμένουν ανενεργές.

----------


## zoxir

> Αυτό το "To ΣΚΑΙ παραπληροφορεί" ειναι γαμώ τα sig materials, δεν νομίζεις;




Off Topic



Κάτι σαν το Jesus saves ένα πράμα χαχα

----------


## kontinos

Αν ηταν σοβαροι εκει στην ΕΡΤ πρωτον δεν θα πανηγυριζανε και δευτερον θα επρεπε ηδη να εχουν εκπονησει μελετη η να ειναι ηδη σε αυτη τη διαδικασια, για θεσμικες μεταρρυθμισεις σε οτι αφορα τη διοικηση της και φυσικα ενα πλανο αναδιοργανωσης. Να εχουν μια προταση ωστε, τωρα που ξεκιναει ο δυσκολος δρομος, να ξερουν πως να πορευτουν.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Έχουν πάθει τραμπάκουλο στο ΣΚΑΙ νομίζω.

----------


## psyxakias

Α τώρα μόλις προσγειώθηκαν στην ΕΡΤ. Ότι δεν υφίσταται η παλιά μορφή.

----------


## patch

> Ρε κοιτα να δεις κάτι πράγματα.
> 
> Στουρνάρα ... ξυδάκι;


δεν νομίζω ότι ήθελαν κάτι άλλο, εαν βέβαια θα λειτουργήσει με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς θα πάρει τις συχνότητες για τις οποίες γίνετε ο ντόρος
τώρα ετοιμαστείτε για σταη και φελεκης σε μάχιμη δημοσιογραφία

----------


## zoxir

> Α τώρα μόλις προσγειώθηκαν στην ΕΡΤ. Ότι δεν υφίσταται η παλιά μορφή.


Αυτό που έλεγε το άλλο κρατικό κανάλι μετά την ανακοίνωση της απόφασης. Ποιος έδωσε γραμμή σε ποιον τώρα;

----------


## psyxakias

Διευκρινήσεις θα δώσει τώρα η ΕΡΤ... για να δούμε.

----------


## ifaigios

> Ολόκληρη η προσωρινή διαταγή του ΣτΕ
> 
> Βάσει των διατάξεων του άρθρου 52 του Π.Δ/τος 18/1989 (Α 8), όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 35 του ν. 2721/1999 (Α 112) και
> 
> ΄Εχοντας υπόψη
> 
>  α) Την υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 απόφαση του Υπουργού στον Πρωθυπουργό και του Υπουργού Οικονομικών «Κατάργηση της δημόσιας επιχείρησης «Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία – Τηλεόραση, Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία (ΕΡΤ – Α.Ε.)» (Β 1414), με το άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 της οποίας, ορίζεται, πλην άλλων, ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., με αποτέλεσμα να μην επιτελείται η προβλεπόμενη από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 2 παρ. 1 του ν. 1730/1987 (Α 145), όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 19 παρ. 1 του ν. 1866/1989 (Α 222) συμβολή δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα στην ενημέρωση, στη μόρφωση και στην ψυχαγωγία του ελληνικού λαού και της ομογένειας.
> 
> β) Tην από 12.6.2013 αίτηση αναστολής της «Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συλλόγων Προσωπικού Επιχειρήσεων Ραδιοφωνίας – Τηλεόρασης» (ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ) και του Παναγιώτη Καλφαγιάννη, Προέδρου του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ.
> ...


Πηγή: news247.gr

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Α τώρα μόλις προσγειώθηκαν στην ΕΡΤ. Ότι δεν υφίσταται η παλιά μορφή.


Μα αυτό λέω.

Το θέμα είναι να πάρουν τις συχνότητες οι νταβατζήδες των ιδιωτικών.  :Wink:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Το Μαξίμου λέει ''δεν υφίσταται ΕΡΤ ΑΕ''

ω ρε πανηγύρια χαχα

----------


## psyxakias

Όντως τώρα προσγειώθηκαν στην ΕΡΤ, δεν είχαν καταλάβει ή δεν ήθελαν να καταλάβουν. Η δημοσιογράφος τώρα τους είπε ότι ο πρόεδρος έδωσε διευκρίνηση που ταιριάζει με του Μαξίμου, ότι ξανανοίγει σε κάτι προσωρινό η ΕΡΤ στην ουσία.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Μα προσωρινό θα ήταν όπως και να έχει.

----------


## psyxakias

Έχει πιθανόν τεράστια διαφορά πχ για το διαγωνισμό που λέει ο DSLaManiaC.

- - - Updated - - -

Τα νέα κανάλια που εμφανίστηκαν τελικά τι είναι;

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Τεσπα εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το σήμα θα επανέλθει μέχρι το πρωί και θα εκπέμπει η ΕΡΤ νόμιμα και κανονικά .Τώρα πολιτικά/επικοινωνιακά πως θα το πουλήσουν who knows

----------


## emeliss

Κανονικά...Από μια ελεύθερη πειρατική ΕΡΤ θα πάμε σε προβολή Tom and Jerry. Μαύρο να μην υπάρχει και ας παίζει και τσόντα.

----------


## eqvus

> Ολόκληρη η προσωρινή διαταγή του ΣτΕ
> 
> Βάσει των διατάξεων του άρθρου 52 του Π.Δ/τος 18/1989 (Α 8), όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 35 του ν. 2721/1999 (Α 112) και
> 
> ΄Εχοντας υπόψη
> 
> α) Την υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 απόφαση του Υπουργού στον Πρωθυπουργό και του Υπουργού Οικονομικών «Κατάργηση της δημόσιας επιχείρησης «Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία – Τηλεόραση, Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία (ΕΡΤ – Α.Ε.)» (Β 1414), με το άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 της οποίας, ορίζεται, πλην άλλων, ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., με αποτέλεσμα να μην επιτελείται η προβλεπόμενη από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 2 παρ. 1 του ν. 1730/1987 (Α 145), όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 19 παρ. 1 του ν. 1866/1989 (Α 222) συμβολή δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα στην ενημέρωση, στη μόρφωση και στην ψυχαγωγία του ελληνικού λαού και της ομογένειας.
> 
> β) Tην από 12.6.2013 αίτηση αναστολής της «Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συλλόγων Προσωπικού Επιχειρήσεων Ραδιοφωνίας – Τηλεόρασης» (ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ) και του Παναγιώτη Καλφαγιάννη, Προέδρου του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ.
> ...


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, δεν είναι και πολύ ξεκάθαρη η απόφαση.
Τι θα γίνει εάν ο νέος φορέας συσταθεί πχ, σε ένα μήνα;

----------


## zoxir

Ο ρεπόρτερ της ΕΡΤ είπε ότι δεν θα αναλάβει το παλιό συμβούλιο την διοίκηση αλλά ένας διοικητής ο οποίος μπορεί να απολύσει οποιοδήποτε. Οπότε θα τους έχουν ομήρους για κάνα τρίμηνο πριν τους διώξουν.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τέλος πάντων μια άσπιλη και μη εμπλεκόμενη δικαστική εξουσία θα είχε συγκροτήσει ολομέλεια άμεσα και θα τους έλεγε πάρτε την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου και βάλτε τη εκεί που ξέρετε γιατί δε δικαιολογείται απ το σύνταγμα ΠΝΠ γι αυτή τη περίπτωση καθώς δεν είναι ούτε κρίσιμης ούτε άμεσης σημασίας.

Επίσης θα έπρεπε να εξεταστεί η περίπτωση κακοπιστίας σχετικά με τη ΠΝΠ λίγο πριν το διαγωνισμό.

Αυτά.

----------


## MNP-10

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, δεν είναι και πολύ ξεκάθαρη η απόφαση.
> Τι θα γίνει εάν ο νέος φορέας συσταθεί πχ, σε ένα μήνα;


Γιατι ειναι ξεκαθαρο το οτι θα υπηρετησει το δημοσιο συμφερον και οχι τους βυσματιες (ως στελεχη της ΕΡΤ) και μεγαλοιδιωτες που θελουν να φανε επανω στο κουφαρι της ΕΡΤ?

----------


## kontinos

Ετσι οπως το διαβαζω, δεν σημαινει επαναφορα της ΕΡΤ. ΑΕ.
Λεει "...συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα" χωρις να κατονομαζει τον φορεα. Στο 1ο σκελος μαλλον γινεται αναφορα στην ΕΡΤ διοτι ετσι καταγραφεται στην Αποφαση, και εδιτ, αποσο καταλαβαινω αφορα μονο στη ροη προγραμματος. 
Πουθενα δεν μιλαει για αναστολη των αλλων αρθρων.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> ας παίζει και τσόντα.


Τουλάχιστον να καλύπτουν όλα τα γούστα οι τσόντες της ΕΡΤ χαχα

Αυτό θα είναι ΤΟΜΗ από την Κυβέρνηση.  :Razz:

----------


## VasP

Κάπου διαβάζω ότι η απόφαση του ΣτΕ δεν ισχύει για τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ και το περιοδικό ραδιοτηλεόραση.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-22945155


Greek court suspends ERT broadcaster closure


A Greek court has suspended a government order to close state broadcaster ERT - a move that triggered mass protests in the country last week.

*The top administrative court said ERT could resume transmission until a new national media body is set up.*

----------


## ifaigios

> Τέλος πάντων μια άσπιλη και μη εμπλεκόμενη δικαστική εξουσία θα είχε συγκροτήσει ολομέλεια άμεσα και θα τους έλεγε πάρτε την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου και βάλτε τη εκεί που ξέρετε γιατί δε δικαιολογείται απ το σύνταγμα ΠΝΠ γι αυτή τη περίπτωση καθώς δεν είναι ούτε κρίσιμης ούτε άμεσης σημασίας.
> 
> Επίσης θα έπρεπε να εξεταστεί η περίπτωση κακοπιστίας σχετικά με τη ΠΝΠ λίγο πριν το διαγωνισμό.
> 
> Αυτά.


Οι νομικοί λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει προσφυγή εναντίον Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου μέχρι αυτή να επικυρωθεί από τη Βουλή.

Για το λόγο αυτό η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ προσέφυγε εναντίον της ΚΥΑ που καταργεί την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., όχι εναντίον της ΠΝΠ (η οποία αφορά το σύνολο των δημόσιων οργανισμών).

----------


## DSLaManiaC



----------


## emeliss

> Κάπου διαβάζω ότι η απόφαση του ΣτΕ δεν ισχύει για τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ και το περιοδικό ραδιοτηλεόραση.


Μάλλον καλά διαβάζεις.

----------


## VasP

Αυτές οι αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ είναι σαν τους χρησμούς της Πυθίας. Επιδέχονται πολλών ερμηνειών. Θα κάνει και διευκρινήσεις φαντάζομαι ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ.

----------


## emeliss

Μπα, απλά τώρα υπάρχει σύγχυση.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Ανάκληση της αντισυνταγματικής απόφασης απο το ΣτΕ . Θα δούμε πώς θα πάει η συνέχεια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ αν είναι προσωρινή και αν θα πάει το θέμα στη βουλή που λογικά θα καταψηφιστεί..

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πρώτη είδηση στο BBC η απόφαση του ΣτΕ

----------


## kontinos

Πολυ απλα, λεει, ναι μεν ΝΕΡΙΤ, δηλαδη δεν προσβαλλεται το κλεισιμο της ΕΡΤ, προσβαλεται και αναστελλεται μονο η καταργηση της ροη προγραμματος.
Αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο που καταλαβαινω με αυτη την αποφαση ειναι οτι υπαρχει-δεν υπαρχει μια εταιρια φαντασμα η οποια οι δυο υπουργοι πρεπει να μεριμνησουν να συνεχισει να λειτουργει σαν να ηταν η ΕΡΤ. 
Δεδομενου οτι η αποφαση αφορα αποκλειστικα αυτο που λεμε παραπανω, μιλαμε για εναν παραλογισμο, καλουνται οι υπουργοι να λειτουργησουν μια ανυπαρκτη εταιρια που επι της ουσιας δεν εχει κανεναν εργαζομενο, αφου ειναι ολοι απολυμενοι, χωρις αυτο να εχει παρθει πισω.
Επειδη μαλλον δεν το καταλαβαινω σωστα οπως το διαβαζω, και νιωθω βλακας, μας το εξηγει καποιος?

----------


## nostra_fora

Μολις βγηκαν και τα φαντασματα απο το Μαξιμου

----------


## psyxakias

Μόλις βγήκαν Κουβέλης/Βενιζέλος, ε αφού βγήκε και η απόφαση ΣτΕ θα μας πουν οτι ειναι ικανοποηιμενοι ολοι.

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο που καταλαβαινω με αυτη την αποφαση ειναι οτι υπαρχει-δεν υπαρχει μια εταιρια φαντασμα η οποια οι δυο υπουργοι πρεπει να μεριμνησουν να συνεχισει να λειτουργει σαν να ηταν η ΕΡΤ. 
> Δεδομενου οτι η αποφαση αφορα αποκλειστικα αυτο που λεμε παραπανω, μιλαμε για εναν παραλογισμο, καλουνται οι υπουργοι να λειτουργησουν μια ανυπαρκτη εταιρια που επι της ουσιας δεν εχει κανεναν εργαζομενο, αφου ειναι ολοι απολυμενοι, χωρις αυτο να εχει παρθει πισω.
> Επειδη μαλλον δεν το καταλαβαινω σωστα οπως το διαβαζω, και νιωθω βλακας, μας το εξηγει καποιος?


Μια χαρά το καταλαβαίνεις. Γι'αυτό λέει ότι οι αρμόδιοι θα πρέπει να πάρουν τα αναγκαία μέτρα για την συνέχιση της μετάδοσης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόλις βγήκαν Κουβέλης/Βενιζέλος, ε αφού βγήκε και η απόφαση ΣτΕ να τους ικανοποιήσει όλους.


Και θα το παίξουν ο καθένας όπως θέλει. Άλλος μεταρρυθμιστής, άλλος επαναστάτης και άλλος υπεύθυνος.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Επειδη μαλλον δεν το καταλαβαινω σωστα οπως το διαβαζω, και νιωθω βλακας, μας το εξηγει καποιος?


θα μας το εξηγήσουν σύντομα ο πιτσαδόρος,χοντρός και κολοτούμπας υποθέτω.

----------


## ifaigios

> *Διευκρινίσεις* σχετικά με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ περί την ΕΡΤ, παρείχε ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου, Κ. Μενουδάκος.
> Σύμφωνα με αυτές, η ΕΡΤ στο σύνολό της (ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1, ΕΤ3, ραδιόφωνο κ.λπ.) θα λειτουργήσει ως έχει και θα ορισθεί διαχειριστής, ο οποίος θα φέρει τις αρμοδιότητες, που είχε η παλαιά διοίκηση της επιχείρησης.
> Ο διαχειριστής μπορεί κατά την κρίση του και τις ανάγκες, που θα υπάρξουν, να διατηρήσει το υπάρχον προσωπικό ή να το απολύσει όλο, ή εν μέρει.
> Επιπλέον, πρέπει να συσταθεί δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας, που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον (δηλαδή, δεν μπορεί να είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία) όπως προβλέπει η από 11.6.2013 κοινή υπουργική απόφαση.
> Αντίθετα, η προσωρινή διαταγή του κ. Μενουδάκου δεν περιλαμβάνει τα μουσικά σύνολα και τις συμφωνικές ορχήστρες της ΕΡΤ, καθώς και την έκδοση του εβδομαδιαίου περιοδικού «Ραδιοτηλεόραση».
> Όπως έγινε εξάλλου γνωστό, εκ μέρους του Δημοσίου δεν αναμένεται κατάθεση αίτησης αναστολής της προσωρινής διαταγής του κ. Μενουδάκου.


Πηγή: news247.gr

----------


## Ashdalande

> Εγω θα μεινω σε αυτο που ειπε ενα παληκαρι στο προάυλιο.
> Ελπιζω οι δημοσιογραγοι της ΕΡΤ να φανουν ανταξιοι της αλληλεγγυης που τους εδειξε ο λαος.


+1
+1000 καλυτερα...

----------


## raspoutiv

> +1
> +1000 καλυτερα...


κι από μένα

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ρε φίλε τι @@ριες λέει.

0 ουσία. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## patch

εσείς με τα +, σας είπα ετοιμαστείτε από αύριο για μάχιμη δημοσιογραφία με σταη + φελεκης


με τις συχνότητες τι γίνετε ; βγάλαμε άκρη ;

----------


## zoxir

Βασικά λέει εντάξει αν ήταν να την κλείσουμε έπρεπε να την είχαμε κλείσει όλοι μαζί όχι έτσι.

----------


## kontinos

Παντως υπο αυτη την εννοια, ειτε θα πρεπει να βγαλουνε αποφαση αυριο ακυρωσης της ΚΥΑ, οποτε να θεωρηθει η καταργηση της ΕΡΤ ως μη γενομενη, η οντως τελικα να συζητησουν την τροπολογια του ΚΚΕ, αφου επι της ουσιας ερχεται σε συμφωνια με την αποφαση του ΣΤΕ. Τρολολ.

----------


## psyxakias

Ειπε κάτι ενδιαφέρον ο Βενιζέλος. Ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος δημόσιος φορέας που να μπορεί να πάρει πάνω του τις δραστηριότητες της ΕΡΤ, ούτε προλαβαίνουν να συστάσουν άμεσα (για να υπακούσουν στην απόφαση ΣτΕ) νέο φορέα, αλλά ούτε και φυσικά το υπουργείο οικονομικών έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα. Οπότε τι; Να ακυρώσουν εντελώς την υπουργική απόφαση και να επανέλθει η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ;

----------


## DVader

> Καταπληκτικός εργοδότης!!! Συστησέ τον μου να έρθω να δουλέψω κιεγώ μαζί του!!!
> 
> (Μήπως να τον πλήρωνες κιόλας?)


Τραγικό μεν αλλά αληθινό δεν ! Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχω ακούσει ....γενικά από εργοδότες ! Ο άλλος δεν ήξερε τι είναι το Μετρό ! Δεν το ήξερε καν ως Μέσο ....και μου έλεγε ότι αργώ στην δουλειά....  Άλλαζα κάποια εποχή 4 μέσα για να πάω στο γραφείο.... Ενα να έχανα αργούσα 10-15 λεπτά και τον ενοχλούσε γιατί είναι εργοστάσιο παραγωγή κώδικα ..Έτσι έλεγε ! Του έφερα κάποια στιγμή μια οθόνη στο κεφάλι και έφυγα !

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί είναι από πάνω !!! Αξίζουν δεν αξίζουν !

----------


## washcloud

Ο Κατρούγκαλος πάντως είπε ότι η ουσία της απόφασης είναι : ακύρωση της ισχύος της ΠΝΠ, δηλαδή <<σα να γυρνάει ο χρόνος 1'' πριν την ανακοίνωση της κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης>>.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τα λέει καλά (τον εμπιστεύομαι ως αξιόλογο συνταγματολόγο κι άνθρωπο), ή αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω από το Λούζιτ.Γκρρ , αλλά ακόμη κι αν είναι όπως τα λέει ο Κατ, εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως <<επιστροφή του χρόνου 1'' πριν ο δολοφόνος πατήσει την σκανδάλη και κάνει τον φόνο>>. Ωραία, γυρίσαμε, ανέστησες τον πεθαμένο. Και τώρα, τί;

----------


## kontinos

Ο τρελοκαμπερης λεει παλι ασυναρτησιες.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ωραία, γυρίσαμε, ανέστησες τον πεθαμένο. Και τώρα, τί;


Το μελετάς καλύτερα, έχοντας πλέον μεγαλύτερη πείρα στη συγκεκριμένη δολοφονία και τις συνέπειές της, ώστε να φαίνεται ως ατύχημα αυτή τη φορά.  :Wink:

----------


## value_

> Τραγικό μεν αλλά αληθινό δεν ! Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχω ακούσει ....γενικά από εργοδότες ! Ο άλλος δεν ήξερε τι είναι το Μετρό ! Δεν το ήξερε καν ως Μέσο ....και μου έλεγε ότι αργώ στην δουλειά....  Άλλαζα κάποια εποχή 4 μέσα για να πάω στο γραφείο.... Ενα να έχανα αργούσα 10-15 λεπτά και τον ενοχλούσε γιατί είναι εργοστάσιο παραγωγή κώδικα ..Έτσι έλεγε ! Του έφερα κάποια στιγμή μια οθόνη στο κεφάλι και έφυγα !
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί είναι από πάνω !!! Αξίζουν δεν αξίζουν !




Off Topic


		Γ@μησέτ@, ο κάθε αποτυχημένος σε περιόδους κρίσης , στην ανάγκη του άλλου στηρίζεται

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

κάτι βρωμάει πάντως δεν ειναι ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα. Μόλις είπαν οτι αναστέλεται το μαύρο και οχι η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ. Μπερδεμένα μας τα λένε.

----------


## no_logo

μην λέτε ότι να ναι
η μέχρι σήμερα υπόθεση της ΕΡΤ είναι νίκη

Για πρώτη ίσως φορά το κίνημα δεν διασπάστηκε σε βολεμένους και μη όσο λυσσαλέα και αν το προσπάθησε η τροικανή κυβέρνηση
Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ γνώρισαν κίνημα συμπαράστασης, έμπρακτης που εμπόδισε το ραδιομέγαρο να γίνει ταξίμ της Αγ Παρασκευής από τα ΜΑΤ του Σαμαζέλου
Η απόφαση δίνει ανάσα στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ που τώρα θα πρέπει να αγωνιστούν ακόμα περισσότερο, να εκπέμψουν την αγωνία του χειμαζόμενου από την μνημονιάδα απλού κόσμου, να γίνουν η φωνή αυτών των ανθρώπων και να φτάσουν ως την τελική νίκη
Νίκη που δεν μπορεί να ειναι μόνο για την ΕΡΤ, δεν υπάρχουν οάσεις σε αυτή την κόλαση που μας ετοιμάζει η μνημονιακή κυβέρνηση. Ελπίζω δηλαδή οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ να προσθέσουν τις δυνάμεις τους για την ανατροπή της μνημονιακής πολιτικής

----------


## patch

> Το μελετάς καλύτερα, έχοντας πλέον μεγαλύτερη πείρα στη συγκεκριμένη δολοφονία και τις συνέπειές της, ώστε να φαίνεται ως ατύχημα αυτή τη φορά.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## DVader

> μην λέτε ότι να ναι
> η μέχρι σήμερα υπόθεση της ΕΡΤ είναι νίκη
> 
> Για πρώτη ίσως φορά το κίνημα δεν διασπάστηκε σε βολεμένους και μη όσο λυσσαλέα και αν το προσπάθησε η τροικανή κυβέρνηση
> Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ γνώρισαν κίνημα συμπαράστασης, έμπρακτης που εμπόδισε το ραδιομέγαρο να γίνει ταξίμ της Αγ Παρασκευής από τα ΜΑΤ του Σαμαζέλου
> Η απόφαση δίνει ανάσα στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ που τώρα θα πρέπει να αγωνιστούν ακόμα περισσότερο, να εκπέμψουν την αγωνία του χειμαζόμενου από την μνημονιάδα απλού κόσμου, να γίνουν η φωνή αυτών των ανθρώπων και να φτάσουν ως την τελική νίκη
> Νίκη που δεν μπορεί να ειναι μόνο για την ΕΡΤ, δεν υπάρχουν οάσεις σε αυτή την κόλαση που μας ετοιμάζει η μνημονιακή κυβέρνηση. Ελπίζω δηλαδή οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ να προσθέσουν τις δυνάμεις τους για την ανατροπή της μνημονιακής πολιτικής


συριζιώτης .....

----------


## no_logo

> κάτι βρωμάει πάντως δεν ειναι ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα. Μόλις είπαν οτι αναστέλεται το μαύρο και οχι η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ. Μπερδεμένα μας τα λένε.


Δεν είναι μπερδεμένα 
Αυτή η απόφαση είναι κάτι σαν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα 
Ουσιαστικά οι εργαζόμενοι αυτό που είπαν ήταν πως όταν συζητηθεί (το Σεπτέμβρη) η ουσία της υπόθεσης, θα έχουν πάθει τα εργασιακ'α τους δικαιώματα ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη και ζήτησαν το πάγωμα μέχρι τότε

- - - Updated - - -




> συριζιώτης .....


καλύτερα συριζιώτης παρά ηλίθιος, πεκινουά του σαμαζέλου

----------


## psyxakias

Για το διαγωνισμό συχνοτήτων θα πουν τίποτα; οε οε

----------


## kontinos

Οσο και να ηθελα να συμφωνησω με νολογκο δεν μπορω. Δεν ειναι νικη η αποφαση, οντως ομως νικη ειναι οτι συνεβη αυτη τη μια βδομαδα οπως λες.
Το ΣτΕ δινει συγκεκριμενη διαταγη. Αν γουσταρει ο Στουρναρας κανει αυριο νεα Α.Ε. με 100 ανθρωπους να υπολειτουργησει την δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση, και μαλιστα οποιους 100 θελει.
Στηνει δυο υποτυπωδη στουντιο με βοηθεια απο σκαι κτλ, παιρνει τις συχνοτητες και ετοιμος ο "δημοσιος φορεας" που αναφερεται στην διαταγη.
Αποφαση για εργασιακα δικαιωματα, ουτε καν για την επαναλειτουργια της ΕΡΤ, δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## mpetou

> Για το διαγωνισμό συχνοτήτων θα πουν τίποτα; οε οε


ποιες αυτες που εχουνε χαρισει ηδη ?
Τζαμπα κανουνε προπαγανδα αυτοι που θα τις παρουνε ?
Η συναλαγη ειναι κανουμε προπαγανδα και μας δινεις τις συχνοτητες δωρεαν για να την κανουμε.

----------


## sdikr

Νίκη;

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το θέμα αρκετών εδώ μέσα δεν ήταν στο αν κλείσει η ΕΡΤ αλλά ο τρόπος που έγινε.
Ακυρώθηκε αυτό;
Οχι απλά αλλάξανε λίγο τους όρους

Απο την άλλη μπορείς να πεις πως επιτέλους κλείσανε την ραδιοτηλεόραση,  κάτι που ενώ έπρεπε να γίνει τόσο καιρό δεν έγινε.

Τελικά η νίκη σε ποιον πήγε; 

Η πράξη παραμένει,  οι εργαζόμενοι θα συνεχίσουν να λαμβάνουν τα κεκτημένα τους και ο λαός θα συνεχίσει να είναι εκεί που είναι μαζί με τους 1.500.000 + του 902 μην τους ξεχνάμε!

----------


## aroutis

> Οσο και να ηθελα να συμφωνησω με νολογκο δεν μπορω. Δεν ειναι νικη η αποφαση, οντως ομως νικη ειναι οτι συνεβη αυτη τη μια βδομαδα οπως λες.
> Το ΣτΕ δινει συγκεκριμενη διαταγη. Αν γουσταρει ο Στουρναρας κανει αυριο νεα Α.Ε. με 100 ανθρωπους να υπολειτουργησει την δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση, και μαλιστα οποιους 100 θελει.
> Στηνει δυο υποτυπωδη στουντιο με βοηθεια απο σκαι κτλ, παιρνει τις συχνοτητες και ετοιμος ο "δημοσιος φορεας" που αναφερεται στην διαταγη.
> Αποφαση για εργασιακα δικαιωματα, ουτε καν για την επαναλειτουργια της ΕΡΤ, δεν υπαρχει.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες, από οτι μπορώ να καταλάβω. Ο οργανισμός οφείλει να ειναι δημόσιος (ξέχνα ΣΚΑΙ κλπ) και πρέπει να διασφαλίζεται η λειτουργία της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης (100 άτομα δεν παίζει για πανελαδική εμβέλεια ότι και να κάνουμε). 

Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά όλα αυτά να ξαναπάνε σε ΠΝΠ, πρέπει να το φέρουν στη Βουλή.

----------


## kontinos

Να συμπληρωσω, οι απολυμενοι της πρωην ΕΡΤ, ο λαος που πληττεται απο την κυβερνητικη μνημονιακη πολιτικη, πρεπει να ειναι σε εγρηγορση. 
Ο αγωνας δεν εχει τελειωσει, αντιθετως θα οξυνθει. Η αποφαση αυτη δεν δινει χρονο στην ΕΡΤ, δινει χρονο στην κυβερνηση και την φιλοκυβερνητικη προπαγανδα να φερουν την υποθεση στα μετρα τους.

----------


## no_logo

> Οσο και να ηθελα να συμφωνησω με νολογκο δεν μπορω. Δεν ειναι νικη η αποφαση, οντως ομως νικη ειναι οτι συνεβη αυτη τη μια βδομαδα οπως λες.
> Το ΣτΕ δινει συγκεκριμενη διαταγη. *Αν γουσταρει ο Στουρναρας κανει αυριο νεα Α.Ε. με 100 ανθρωπους να υπολειτουργησει την δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση, και μαλιστα οποιους 100 θελει.
> Στηνει δυο υποτυπωδη στουντιο με βοηθεια απο σκαι κτλ, παιρνει τις συχνοτητες και ετοιμος ο "δημοσιος φορεας" που αναφερεται στην διαταγη*.
> Αποφαση για εργασιακα δικαιωματα, ουτε καν για την επαναλειτουργια της ΕΡΤ, δεν υπαρχει.


ναι αλλά και την εμπειρία που έχουν αποκομίσει αυτοί οι άνθρωποι εκεί μέσα αλλά και την συμπαράσταση που έχουν δεχθεί
Τίποτα δεν θα είναι εύκολο για την τροικανή κυβέρνηση πλέον

----------


## psyxakias

> Αν γουσταρει ο Στουρναρας κανει αυριο νεα Α.Ε. με 100 ανθρωπους να υπολειτουργησει την δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση, και μαλιστα οποιους 100 θελει.


Αυτό ακριβώς (για τους 100) είναι η διαφωνία λένε Βενιζέλου/Σαμαρά. Μήπως είσαι ο Μπένι, διότι δώσανε στην ΕΡΤ το ιδιο παράδειγμα ακριβώς με τους 100.  :Razz:

----------


## kontinos

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες, από οτι μπορώ να καταλάβω. Ο οργανισμός οφείλει να ειναι δημόσιος (ξέχνα ΣΚΑΙ κλπ) και πρέπει να διασφαλίζεται η λειτουργία της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης (100 άτομα δεν παίζει για πανελαδική εμβέλεια ότι και να κάνουμε). 
> 
> Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά όλα αυτά να ξαναπάνε σε ΠΝΠ, πρέπει να το φέρουν στη Βουλή.


Εσυ κανεις λαθος. Δεν ειπε κανεις πως πρεπει να δουλεψει η δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση. Το ραδιο με 2 δημοσιογραφους και playlist, καπως ετσι και η τηλεοραση.
Οταν λεω βοηθεια απο ΣΚΑΙ και λοιπους, εννοω μια ατυπη συνεργασια, δανειζει πχ τις κονσολες, βαζει τους τεχνικους του να στησουν το στουντιο σε χρονο ντε τε κτλ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό ακριβώς (για τους 100) είναι η διαφωνία λένε Βενιζέλου/Σαμαρά. Μήπως είσαι ο Μπένι, διότι δώσανε στην ΕΡΤ το ιδιο παράδειγμα ακριβώς με τους 100.


Δεν το ακουσα, χαχα.

- - - Updated - - -

Ακουσατε και τον Στουρναρα τι ειπε. Παω για κυβερνητικος, δεν παιζει. Χαχα.

----------


## mpetou

ερωτηση τι ειναι ποιο φασιστικο το να μην υπαρχει δικαιοσυνη ή να μην εφαρμοζοντε οι αποφασεις της ή να ερμηνευονται κατα το δωκουν ?

Την ταξη ποιος θα την επιβαλει σε αυτη την περιπτωση διαφωνιας ?

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

θα έχουμε σόου!χαχα Στουρνάρας.Πάω να φέρω ποπ κορν

----------


## emeliss

Το προβλημα ήταν και ειναι πολιτικό. Μόνο από αυτη την σκοπιά μπορεί να υπάρξει νίκη και όχι να περιμένουμε κρυμμένοι πίσω απο την δικαιοσύνη.

----------


## Ronin

> Η απόφαση δίνει ανάσα στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ που τώρα θα πρέπει να αγωνιστούν ακόμα περισσότερο, να εκπέμψουν την αγωνία του χειμαζόμενου από την μνημονιάδα απλού κόσμου, να γίνουν η φωνή αυτών των ανθρώπων και να φτάσουν ως την τελική νίκη


Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, απόφαση δεν αναστέλλει τη λύση των συμβάσεων εργασίας.




> Οσο και να ηθελα να συμφωνησω με νολογκο δεν  μπορω. Δεν ειναι νικη η αποφαση, οντως ομως νικη ειναι οτι συνεβη αυτη  τη μια βδομαδα οπως λες.
> Το ΣτΕ δινει συγκεκριμενη διαταγη. Αν γουσταρει ο Στουρναρας κανει αυριο  νεα Α.Ε. με 100 ανθρωπους να υπολειτουργησει την δημοσια  ραδιοτηλεοραση, και μαλιστα οποιους 100 θελει.
> Στηνει δυο υποτυπωδη στουντιο με βοηθεια απο σκαι κτλ, παιρνει τις  συχνοτητες και ετοιμος ο "δημοσιος φορεας" που αναφερεται στην διαταγη.
> Αποφαση για εργασιακα δικαιωματα, ουτε καν για την επαναλειτουργια της ΕΡΤ, δεν υπαρχει.


Ακριβώς.

----------


## VasP

Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι με εντολή Σαμαρά ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ αποφάσισε την μερική (και όχι ολική) αναστολή της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου. Σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες είχε κυκλοφορήσει αυτή η πληροφορία ώρες πριν την λήξη της συνεδρίασης του ΣτΕ (π.χ. zougla).

Με λίγα λόγια δεν αναστέλεται η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. απλά επανέρχονται όλες οι εκπομπές από όλες τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ. Γι΄αυτό και τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ και το περιοδικό ραδιοτηλεόραση που ναι μεν ανήκουν στην ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση με την εκπομπή τηλεοπτικού ή ραδιοφωνικού προγράμματος παύουν να υφίστανται.

----------


## vgiozo

> Οσο και να ηθελα να συμφωνησω με νολογκο δεν μπορω. Δεν ειναι νικη η αποφαση, οντως ομως νικη ειναι οτι συνεβη αυτη τη μια βδομαδα οπως λες.
> Το ΣτΕ δινει συγκεκριμενη διαταγη. Αν γουσταρει ο Στουρναρας κανει αυριο νεα Α.Ε. με 100 ανθρωπους να υπολειτουργησει την δημοσια ραδιοτηλεοραση, και μαλιστα οποιους 100 θελει.
> Στηνει δυο υποτυπωδη στουντιο με βοηθεια απο σκαι κτλ, παιρνει τις συχνοτητες και ετοιμος ο "δημοσιος φορεας" που αναφερεται στην διαταγη.
> Αποφαση για εργασιακα δικαιωματα, ουτε καν για την επαναλειτουργια της ΕΡΤ, δεν υπαρχει.


Τέτοια είναι και η δική μου γνώμη...

Κατα τ' άλλα τα "παπαγαλάκια" στην ΕΡΤ άρχισαν πάλι τα δικά τους με το βλέμμα στο αύριο...ρωτάνε για τη κοινοβουλευτική συμπαράταξη ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ΔΗΜΑΡ ΠΑΣΟΚ βάσει της δυναμικής που αναπτύχθηκε και της στάσης που τηρήθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της τελευταίας εβδομάδας

- "Εγκρίνετε τη στάση των πρώην συναγωνιστών σας στη ΔΗΜΑΡ κε Σταθάκη, τους οποίους κατηγορούσατε για ενδοτισμό" (όχι ακριβής παράθεση, πολύ κοντά όμως)

Έτσι, να σώσουμε το ΠΑΣΟΚ και τη ΔΗΜΑΡ, αφού τους έφτυσε η ΝΔ...

Δεν κρατιέμαι...
...βρε όξω πούστη απ' τη παράγκα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι με εντολή Σαμαρά ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ αποφάσισε την μερική (και όχι ολική) αναστολή *της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου*. Σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες είχε κυκλοφορήσει αυτή η πληροφορία ώρες πριν την λήξη της συνεδρίασης του ΣτΕ (π.χ. zougla).
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια δεν αναστέλεται η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. απλά επανέρχονται όλες οι εκπομπές από όλες τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ. Γι΄αυτό και τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ και το περιοδικό ραδιοτηλεόραση που ναι μεν ανήκουν στην ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση με την εκπομπή τηλεοπτικού ή ραδιοφωνικού προγράμματος παύουν να υφίστανται.


Της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ή της υπουργικής απόφασης για την ΕΡΤ; Και στο ρεπορταζ της ΕΡΤ τα μπερδεύουνε

----------


## VasP

> Της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ή της υπουργικής απόφασης για την ΕΡΤ; Και στο ρεπορταζ της ΕΡΤ τα μπερδεύουνε


Μου βάζεις δύσκολα τώρα.

Πάντως ο Μιχελάκης είπε τώρα στο Mega ότι το πρόγραμμα θα εκπέμψει με όσους εργαζόμενους κρίνει αυτός που θα οριστεί διαχειριστής της ΕΡΤ οτι χρειάζονται. Οι εργαζόμενοι θεωρούνται όλοι απολυμένοι. Έτσι είπε.

----------


## patch

γμτ tweet




> Πότε διορίστηκε ο πρόεδρος του Εδεσσαϊκού στο ΣτΕ;


ρε δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ένας δικαστής/συνταγματολόγος/δικηγόρος να μας πει τι θα γίνει με τις συχνότητες ;;;
όλοι τουμπεκί ;
καλά οι της ερτ βεντούζα από εδώ και πέρα που γύρισαν ήδη την πλάκα

----------


## 29gk

Πρωτο συμπερασμα.

Το αδιεξοδο ειναι απολυτο, θα προσπαθησουν να το διορθωσουν προφανως με λαμογιες και με λαθη πανω στα λαθη, οι εργαζομενοι ας χαιρετουν ηδη τον πλατανο, οι Βενιζελος και Κουβελης ειναι και επισημως ασπονδυλα αλλα με ημερομηνια ληξης πια, ο Σαμαρας την εχει πατησει και θα κανει το παν για να ξεφυγει και να συνελθει μετα απο αυτην την χαοτικη θεση στην οποια ξαφνικα βρεθηκε, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προφανως θα ενισχυθει σφοδρα, το ΚΚΕ θα τσιμπολογησει ποντους, οι ΑΝΕΛ ανυπαρκτοι, η Χρυση Αυγη θα τσιμπολογησει κι αλλο απο το ξενερωτο κομμα της ΝΔ, αλλα κανεις τελικα δεν νομιζω να εγινε σοφοτερος.

Η κατασταση ειναι ακομα στασιμη, ακουσα μια παρατηρηση για τις δηλωσεις που ακομα δεν εχουμε υποβαλλει οπως και την περσινη περιοδο, και το πραμα δεν θα ξεκολλησει καθολου ευκολα. Καποιος ή και καποιοι θα χασουν και θα χασουν πολυ και σε πολλα. Μενει να δουμε ποιοι θα ειναι αυτοι.

- - - Updated - - -




> ρε δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ένας δικαστής/συνταγματολόγος/δικηγόρος να μας πει τι θα γίνει με τις συχνότητες ;;;
> όλοι τουμπεκί ;
> καλά οι της ερτ βεντούζα από εδώ και πέρα που γύρισαν ήδη την πλάκα


Δεν χρειαζεται. Σε καταστασεις χαους, συγχυσης και ανακατεματων, ευδοκιμουν παντοτε οι καλες μπιζινες και χορταινουν τα λαμογια.

----------


## washcloud

> Η πράξη παραμένει,  οι εργαζόμενοι θα συνεχίσουν να λαμβάνουν τα κεκτημένα τους και ο λαός θα συνεχίσει να είναι εκεί που είναι μαζί με τους 1.500.000 + του 902 μην τους ξεχνάμε!


...μήπως απλά βιάζεσαι να δικαιώσεις εαυτόν;

Από αυτά που λένε ΤΩΡΑ, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι :
Από αύριο ξαναεκπέμπει η ΕΡΤ ως είχε (τιβές & ράδια απ. Ρ/Τ στα τέτχοια τους - τα μουσικά σύνολα τί θα μας κάνουν, θα παίζουν δυνατά και θα μας κουφάνουν; Κλάιν και σους -για την ώρα- και βλέπουμε).

Αναφορικά με τους εργαζόμενους : θα είναι στα χέρια του "διαχειριστή" που θα οριστεί. Ενώ θα δουλεύει ο οργανισμός, αυτός θα περιφέρεται και θα μοιράζει όσους πούλους θέλει, όποτε θέλει, σε όποιους θέλει. (...οπότε, ποιά "κεκτημένα"; Αν πριν τους είχαν απολύσει μπαμ και κάτω, τώρα θα τους τραγανίζουν λάου-λάου*. Παρεμπιπτόντως να τους δω ΤΟΤΕ. Γιατί καλά ήταν όσο ήταν κλειδωμένη -λέμε τώρα...- η Έλλη μαζί με την Κατσίμη. Όταν θα είναι "νορμάλ" τα πράγματα κι ο καθ' ένας στον πάγκο του, τί θα γίνει άραγες; Τότε που δε θα έχουν την πειρατική σημαία στα χέρια τους αλλά στυλούς, μολύβια, τάμπλετς και μικρόφωνα; )

btw χθες πέτυχα το παρακάτω, που νομίζω πάει ΓΑΝΤΙ στο αποπάνω :




Μ' άλλα λόγια, η "απόφαση" (που...ΟΟΟΛΟΙ μαζί επεξεργάστηκαν μελετημένα αυτές τις μέρες της "αδράνειας"), "είπε" στον Αντώνη Στουρναρά, "μαλακία έκανες που έκοψες το σήμα. Ο Λαός εικόνα θέλει. Σου δίνω μια ευκαιρία να πάρεις πίσω τη μαλακία και να φέρεις πίσω την εικόνα. Την ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ θα την πηδήξετε με προφυλακτικό, κι όχι ασάλιωτα ρε προβατοβοσκοί. Κι όχι οι ίδιοι! Θα βάλετε άλλους! Μα καλά, ντιπ μαλάκες είστε; Ο Άντωνις, να το καταλάβω, δεν την παλεύει. Αλλά κι ο Αδώνης; Άντε κι έχασα και 3 μπάνια για 'σας μαλάκες, ε μαλάκες".



Η "νίκη" που ειπώθηκε, ήταν απλώς "γοήτρου". "Δεν πέρασε του Σαμαρά". Ναι, δεν πέρασε, πως... Το "άντρο (διαφθοράς) θέλω - τώρα το θέλω" είναι που δεν πέρασε. Είναι σαν να είσαι 10 πόντους πίσω στο μπάσκετ, θέλει 2' να λήξει, και τελευταία στιγμή ισοφαρίζεις και το στέλνεις παράταση - αλλά είσαι με τους βασικούς φορτωμένους με 4 φάουλ, τα πόδια κομμένα, τη γλώσσα στο παρκέ.
Αν είναι νίκη το "είμαστ' ακόμα ζωντανοί", πάσο.



*...κι εδώ είναι που ταιριάζει και κάτι άλλο με ψάρια :

----------


## GetRid

Πρόεδρος του Εδεσσαϊκού - ΣτΕ.

----------


## patch

άντε και καλή τύχη μάγκες



ξέρετε τι θα ακούσετε αύριο, εμείς την ανοίξαμε και αυτοί κάνουν απεργία (οι απολυμένοι)

----------


## OnAl3rt

ΕΤ1...Μαύρο 
ΝΕΤ...Μαύρο
ΕΤ3...Μαύρο
MEGA...ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ  :Wall: 

Το ΣτΕ έβγαλε αυτό που του υπαγόρευσε η φασίζουσα δεξιά.
Ο αγώνας συνεχίζετε...

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πόλυ σάλος για την ερμηνεία της απόφασης.

Είναι απλό.Η ΕΡΤ θα είναι ανοιχτή ή κλειστή.Με απολυμένους ή οχι.Σίγουρα όχι σε μαύρο φόντο.Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Η ΕΡΤ θα είναι "ανοιχτή". (Μουσικά σύνολα και το περιοδικό μπορεί να τα κλείσει)
Δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί χωρίς νόμο που θα περάσει απο τη Βουλή ο νέος δημόσιος φορέας. Άρα η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. υφίσταται.
Απολύσεις μπορούν να γίνουν.

Τουλάχιστον αυτά κατάλαβα!

- - - Updated - - -

Θα περάσει ο καιρός και η λέξη "ΕΡΤ" θα μας θυμίζει ακόμα ένα τεράστιο σκάνδαλο από αυτούς που χρόνια τώρα είναι γατζωμένοι στην εξουσία και έτρωγαν τα λεφτά που έρχονταν με μορφή δανείων. Και από όταν τα δάνεια τέλος, τρώνε εμάς.
Ο αγώνας συνεχίζετε...

----------


## no_logo

> άντε και καλή τύχη μάγκες
> 
> 
> 
> ξέρετε τι θα ακούσετε αύριο, εμείς την ανοίξαμε και αυτοί κάνουν απεργία (οι απολυμένοι)


άριστα τα λέει η ανακοίνωση
Δεν μπορούν να γυρίσουν τους εργαζόμενους 6 μέρες πίσω
Από το διάγγελμα του Σίμου μέχρι σήμερα έχουν μεστώσει με εμπειρίες και αλληλεγγύη από τον κόσμο

----------


## VasP

Δεν πήρε καμία απόφαση το ΣτΕ. Είναι απόφαση του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου. Από το απόγευμα ακόμα στελέχη της Νέας Δημοκρατίας διέρρεαν σε δημοσιογράφους οτι αυτή θα είναι η απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Αν δρούσε ανεξάρτητα το ΣτΕ θα είχε πάρει την απόφαση από την Παρασκευή. Δείτε τι έγραφε *το zougla.gr στις 17.36* : http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...isi-apo-to-ste




> Οι ίδιοι κύκλοι αφήνουν να εννοηθεί πως το περιεχόμενο της απόφασης δεν θα αφορά την ουσία της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου, ούτε καν το ζήτημα των απολυμένων, αλλά θα περιορίζεται στην προσωρινή διευθέτηση της διένεξης. Μεταξύ άλλων οι συνήγοροι του Δημοσίου υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν έχει δυνατότητα ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας για την έκδοση της προσωρινής διαταγής, αλλά *η Επιτροπή Αναστολών*. 
> 
> Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες επιμένουν πως το ΣτΕ θα αποφανθεί υπέρ της αποκατάστασης της εκπομπής του σήματος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, αλλά με αυστηρά περιορισμένο προσωπικό ασφαλείας χωρίς να δίνονται περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τον αριθμό των συμμετεχόντων σε αυτό το προσωπικό.
> 
> Εάν και εφόσον επιβεβαιωθούν αυτές οι πληροφορίες, τότε συμπεραίνεται πως *η απόφαση αυτή προσφέρει περιθώρια ελιγμών και στους τρεις πολιτικούς αρχηγούς, αφού από τη μία δεν δίνεται η εντολή για την πλήρη λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ και άρα ικανοποιείται ένα μεγάλο μέρος των επιδιώξεων του Μαξίμου, ενώ από την άλλη επιβάλλει την εκπομπή σήματος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, πράγμα που ικανοποιεί τις θέσεις ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ που επιζητούν την μεταρρύθμιση της ΕΡΤ με ανοιχτούς τους πομπούς*.


Αυτό που λέει η Νέα Δημοκρατία (που υπαγόρεσε στο ΣτΕ την απόφαση) είναι οτι η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. έκλεισε και επομένως οι εργαζόμενοι θεωρούνται απολυμένοι. Ο Στουρνάρας με τον Κεδίκογλου θα ορίσουν έναν διαχειριστή ο οποίος θα επιλέξει όσα άτομα κρίνει ότι χρειάζονται για να λειτουργήσουν και πάλι όλα τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ. Το πως θα γίνει η επιλογή των εργαζομένων δεν το ξέρω. Αυτά λέει η Νέα Δημοκρατία. Το τι θα γίνει στην πράξη δεν το ξέρω. Σε λίγες μέρες θα συνεδριάσει και η επιτροπή Αναστολών για να δώσει περισσότερες διευκρινίσεις επί του θέματος.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Giorgos Kogiannis ‏@Gkogiannis 11m

Ο Γ. Δ τεχνικ υπ ΕΡΤ Σαραβάκος αρνείται να ζητήσει απο υπ. Οικ. να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πομποί, γιατι, λέει, η Ν Δ ερμηνεύει αλλιώς την απόφαση

--------

Τραγωδία... Ρίχνει άκυρο στο ΣτΕ...

*ΧΟΥΝΤΑ!*

----------


## ZORO

Εγώ πάντως έχω την απορία, στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα και ενώ θα ελπίζουν ότι μπορεί να προσληφθούν στην νεριτ, θα υπάρξει κανείς δημοσιογράφος που θα την "πέσει" στην Κυβέρνηση;
Εγώ αν ήμουνα Κυβέρνηση θα τους άφηνα στην ενδιάμεση κατάσταση τουλάχιστον ένα εξάμηνο.

----------


## patch

> άριστα τα λέει η ανακοίνωση
> Δεν μπορούν να γυρίσουν τους εργαζόμενους 6 μέρες πίσω
> Από το διάγγελμα του Σίμου μέχρι σήμερα έχουν μεστώσει με εμπειρίες και αλληλεγγύη από τον κόσμο


την παλεύεις ; 
από loose-loose το γύρισαν σε win-win και το καλύτερο που σου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να κατεβάσεις ρολά αντί να είσαι 24/7 σε όλα τα studio τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο  και να ξεβρακώνεις ?
πραγματικά όμως την παλεύεις ;

----------


## ZORO

> Giorgos Kogiannis ‏@Gkogiannis 11m
> 
> Ο Γ. Δ τεχνικ υπ ΕΡΤ Σαραβάκος αρνείται να ζητήσει απο υπ. Οικ. να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πομποί, γιατι, λέει, η Ν Δ ερμηνεύει αλλιώς την απόφαση
> 
> --------
> 
> Τραγωδία... Ρίχνει άκυρο στο ΣτΕ...
> 
> *ΧΟΥΝΤΑ!*


Καλά για όλα τα υπόλοιπα μπορεί να αμφιβάλουν, για το γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να εκπέμψει κάτι η ΕΡΤ, έστω και αν παίζει σε επανάληψη κάθε μέρα, όλη μέρα, το Θέατρο της Δευτέρας, είναι δυνατόν να αμφιβάλουν;

----------


## OnAl3rt

Αυτοί που είναι να πάνε στο νέο δημόσιο φορέα ούτε πριν, ούτε τώρα την πέφτουν στην κυβέρνηση.

----------


## no_logo

> την παλεύεις ; 
> από loose-loose το γύρισαν σε win-win και το καλύτερο που σου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να κατεβάσεις ρολά αντί να είσαι 24/7 σε όλα τα studio τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο  και να ξεβρακώνεις ?
> πραγματικά όμως την παλεύεις ;


τα ρολά κι όλα αυτά να ήξερα μόνο που τα είδες
Αύριο έχουν ανοιχτή συνέλευση στο προαύλιο
Την νίκη την κατάφεραν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, ήρθαν κοντά στην κοινωνία. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο πιστεύω θα συνεχίσουν μια και αποδείχτηκε νικηφόρος τρόπος

----------


## trd64

> τα ρολά κι όλα αυτά να ήξερα μόνο που τα είδες
> Αύριο έχουν ανοιχτή συνέλευση στο προαύλιο
> Την νίκη την κατάφεραν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, ήρθαν κοντά στην κοινωνία. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο πιστεύω θα συνεχίσουν μια και αποδείχτηκε νικηφόρος τρόπος


Τίποτε δεν κατάφεραν .... Η ΕΡΤ κλπ έκλεισε.
Χρησιμοποιήθηκε το ΣτΕ για να εκτονώσει την κατάσταση και να δώσει μια αφορμή για να τα βρουν οι 3.

Άσε που νομίζω ότι η ΝΔ θα κάνει ότι μπορεί να κρατήσει το ΠΑΣΟΚ στο 6-8%.

Στην πολιτική υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν φαίνονται αλλά υπάρχουν και πράγματα που φαίνονται αλλά δεν υπάρχουν. Copyright: me  :Smile:

----------


## ifaigios

Σήμερα δε θα έχουμε ολονύχτιο δελτίο;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Σήμερα δε θα έχουμε ολονύχτιο δελτίο;


βάλανε 1 ωραίο ντοκιμαντεράκι για το κλείσιμο αλλά θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα όπως τις προηγούμενες μέρες
τελευταία μέρα ελευθερίας της ΕΡΤ είναι
από αύριο οι βρυκόλακες αναλαμβάνουν πάλι να της πιουν το αίμα μέχρι να τη στεγνώσουν

----------


## mpetou

Σε καποιο post ειχα πει οτι για τα χαλια φταιμε οτι εχουμε ελειμα παιδιας που εχουνε 200 δικηγορους στη βουλη
ατομα που εχουνε σπουδασει στην ψευτια στο να κανουνε το μαυρο ασπρο και μονο αναπτυξη δεν μπορουνε να φερουνε γιατι δεν ειναι δουλεια τους.
Οι δικαστες τωρα νομικοι ειναι και αυτοι και απο την αποψινη αποφαση ειναι σαφες οτι ειναι τα ιδια σκατα με τους συναδελφους τους τους δικηγορους.

Δεν χρειαζετε να εισαι ουτε δικηγορος ουτε δικαστης για να δεις προφανη πραγματα και οτι παραβιαζετε ο νομος.
Το ΣτΕ ειναι χειροτερο απο τους 200 δικηγορους της βουλης.

Πολυεπιπεδη διαπλοκη και σαπιλα

Ο κοσμος το ξερει αυτο και οσοι ψηφισανε τη ΧΑ γι αυτο την ψηφισανε γιατι σου λεει νομος δεν υπαρχει ας υπαρχει στη βουλη η ΧΑ μηπως και φοβηθουνε
μηπως τους δειρουνε με το σκεπτικο οτι εκει που δεν πιπτει λογος και νομος πιπτει ραβδος.

Επισης για οποιον ξερει την πραγματικη ιστορια στη γερμανια του 30 οι καπιταλιστες ειτανε οι εβραιοι ειχανε πιει το αιμα του γερμανικου μια κατασταση ταξεις μεγεθους χειροτερη απο την αναλογη σημερινη τον ειχανε σε εργοστασια σε αθλιες συνθηκες με ψιχουλα και οι εβραιοι μαζευανε τον πλουτο.
Ο χιτλερ πηρε την εξουσια απο το λαο της γερμανιας για να σωσει τον λαο απο αυτους που του πινανε το αιμα.
Μολις βγηκε εβαλε χερι στους εβραιους και τους επερνε τα εργοστασια και εκανε δημοσια εργα και γυρισε τον πλουτο αυτο
στο γερμανικο λαο οι εβραιοι αντιδρασανε και προσπαθησανε με δολιους τροπους να τον φανε.
Τοτε τρελαθηκε πηρε αποφαση να τους αφανισει και ειχε λαικη εντολη να το κανει μετα απο αυτα που ειχανε κανει οι εβραιοι στη χωρα του
οστοσο για να κινηθει η βιομηχανια ηθελε καυσιμο και ετσι ξεκινησε και ο πολεμος για να παει στις πετρελαιοπηγες.
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι λιγο πολυ γνωστα.. κερδισανε τον πολεμο οι εβραιοι-αγγλοι-αμερικανοι-ρωσσοι και κανανε και κρατος διπλα στα πετρελαια για να τα ελεχουνε.
Μεχρι και σημερα ελεγχουνε τα πετρελαια.
Οι γερμανοι εχουνε το ιδιο ενεργειακο προβλημα ακομα και σημερα δεν εχουνε ενεργεια και θελουνε μεριδιο στην πιτα τους βολευουνε τα ελληνικα
πετρελαια να τα παρουνε με τα δανεια που δινουνε.

Το βαθυ ομως προβλημα για ολα που γινονται εδω σημερα ειναι οτι θελουνε να παρουνε το πετρελαιο
το κοιτασμα της λιβυης ειναι 1 πραγμα με της κρητης στο λυβικο πελαγος.
Φαγανε τον κανταφι (η ευρωπη προτοστατισε οχι τυχαια) και η συνεχεια ειναι εδω.

Τα πετρελαια τα εχουνε παρει ετσι και αλλιως το θεμα ειναι αν θα παρουνε και τα σπιτια μας...

----------


## no_logo

ΕΡΤ: Η πρώτη ήττα της παράταξης Σαμαρά. Του Στέλιου Κούλογλου

----------


## sotos65

> Giorgos Kogiannis ‏@Gkogiannis 11m
> 
> Ο Γ. Δ τεχνικ υπ ΕΡΤ Σαραβάκος αρνείται να ζητήσει απο υπ. Οικ. να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πομποί, γιατι, λέει, η Ν Δ ερμηνεύει αλλιώς την απόφαση
> 
> --------
> 
> Τραγωδία... Ρίχνει άκυρο στο ΣτΕ...
> 
> *ΧΟΥΝΤΑ!*



Σαραβάκος, πρώην νομάρχης Αργολίδας και φυσικά ΝΔ...

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...06/2013_502663

----------


## apnet

Το έλλειμμα παιδείας είναι το υπ' αριθμόν ένα πρόβλημά μας. Η άποψή μου είναι πως αυτό έχει συντελεστεί με σκοπό. Δεν έχει να κάνει με τους ανθρώπους αλλά έχει να κάνει με εκείνους που θεσπίζουν τους νόμους, τους κανόνες και την λειτουργία μιας κοινωνίας και ενός κράτους. Ο παράγοντας που έχει συντελέσει τα μέγιστα σε αυτή την έλλειψη παιδείας είναι η διαστρέβλωση του όρου. Έχουμε ταυτίσει την έννοια του όρου με τους δικηγόρους, τους δικαστές, τους οικονομολόγους και γενικότερα με κάθε είδους πτυχίο και ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ γνώση. Λέμε πχ. ότι στη βουλή είναι όλοι μορφωμένοι, δικηγόροι, συνταγματολόγοι, οικονομολόγοι. ΨΕΜΑ. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων αυτών δεν επιδέχεται καν εκπαίδευσης, έχουν πλέον απολέσει την ικανότητά τους για παιδεία. Όσο υπάρχουν στην εξουσία τόσο το είδος το δικό τους θα διαιωνίζεται και τόσο η έννοια της παιδείας με την αυθεντική της έννοια θα φθίνει. 

Όπου κι αν γυρίσει κανείς το μάτι του βλέπει στα πόστα ανδρείκελα, ανθρώπους πονηρούς και όχι έξυπνους, ανθρώπους που αν δεν γνώριζες ποιοι είναι δεν θα ήθελες καν να τους μιλήσεις, που θα σε απωθούσαν. ΓΙΑΤΙ; Ο πρώτος λόγος είναι επειδή τέτοιου είδους άνθρωποι είναι εύκολα διαχειρίσιμοι. Δεν έχουν ανάστημα, ούτε πνευματικό ούτε ηθικό και επομένως δεν μπορούν και να το ορθώσουν. Θα τους δώσεις μια θέση, λίγα παραπάνω λεφτά και με πίστη αληθινή (!) και αφοσίωση θα ακολουθήσουν τη γραμμή σου. Θα την πιστέψουν και θα την διαδώσουν. Όταν παίρνεις τον ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και τον κάνεις κάτι, αυτός ο ΤΙΠΟΤΑΣ μετατρέπεται στο πιο πιστό και υπάκουο ζωντανό. Στην πρώτη «στραβή» που θα κάνει το μυαλό του και θα ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ λίγο παραπέρα θα συνειδητοποιήσει πως μόνος του δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω και ως αποτέλεσμα από προσωπικό συμφέρον (ΚΑΙ έλλειψη παιδείας) θα διαλύσει από μόνος του κάθε τέτοια σκέψη θα αποδεχτεί το λουρί του και αν το ξεχνάς θα το φοράει και μόνος του γιατί εκείνο είναι που του δίνει όσα έχει. Εσύ πλέον δεν θα χρειάζεται να ασχοληθείς καθόλου. Εσύ απλά θα «ΠΡΟΣΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ» κι άλλους άλλους μέχρι να πείσεις και τον τελευταίο άνθρωπο επί γης... 

Δεύτερος λόγος. Όταν δεν υπάρχει παιδεία τέτοιοι άνθρωποι είναι πολλοί. Το εργατικό δυναμικό που χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν για να κάνεις(ουν) το έργο σου θα είναι παραπάνω αρκετό και επιπλέον θα αναπαράγεται. ΠΩΣ; Ακριβώς επειδή θα τους έχεις βάλει στα πόστα θα έχουν εξουσία. Οι νέοι, οι ανερχόμενοι και γενικώς όλοι οι υφιστάμενοι θα λογοδοτούν σ' αυτόν. Θα πρέπει να ακολουθούν αυτόν. Θα πρέπει να μάθουν να λειτουργούν σαν αυτόν για να κάνουν κάτι στη ζωή τους. Για να προχωρήσουν. Να φέρω ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.

ΕΣΤΩ ότι είσαι δημοσιογράφος και έστω ότι δουλεύεις στον ΣΚΑΙ και συγκεκριμένα στο ραδιόφωνο του ΣΚΑΙ. Μάντεψε ποιος θα είναι προϊστάμενος. Ο Άρης ο Πορτοσάλτε! Ναι, αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι διευθυντής ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΙ. Τον έχω παρακολουθήσει αρκετές φορές και πάντοτε μου δημιουργείται η απορία πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι δυνατόν να κατέχει τέτοια θέση. Κατ' αρχάς όταν τον βλέπω ασυναίσθητα επιχειρώ να αποστρέφω το βλέμμα μου. Πες όμως πως αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό και εγώ υπερβολικός που τα μούτρα του μου φαίνονται ξινά και άσχημα. Τα λεγόμενά του δεν είναι κτήμα του και αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο όταν τον ακούς να μιλάει. Τα μάτια του παραμένουν αμετακίνητα όση ώρα μιλάει επειδή προσπαθεί να συγκεντρώσει τη σκέψη του. Τα λεγόμενά του είναι ξεκάθαρα προϊόν παπαγαλίας και «ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ» για να μην επεκταθώ και πω και μειωμένης πνευματική αντίληψης. Αυτό γίνεται φανερό όταν αδυνατεί να απαντήσει σε αυτό που λέει ο συνομιλητής του και ιδιαίτερα όταν αδυνατεί να επαναφέρει τον ειρμό των σκέψεών του σε περίπτωση διακοπής λόγω της ροής της εκπομπής. Θα χρειαστεί τότε μια μικρή παύση για να ξεκινήσει πάλι από την αρχή και να πει όσα τον έχουν ΜΑΘΕΙ να λέει. Γιατί όταν κάτι ΔΕΝ είναι κτήμα σου, ΔΕΝ είναι απόλυτα προσωπική σου άποψη και πεποίθηση ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΙΣ να το πιάσεις από τη μέση προς το τέλος, από το τέλος και κατευθείαν πάλι στην αρχή, από την μέση στην αρχή και γενικά να το κάνεις άνω κάτω αλλά ΠΑΝΤΑ να ξέρεις τι λες και για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς.

Ο άνθρωπος αυτό λοιπόν (τυχαίο αλλά χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα δεν είναι ο μόνος όμως) θα έχει υφιστάμενους. Νεώτερους, άπειρους και νεοεισαχθέντες στην δημοσιογραφία. ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΘΕΙ;;; Το μόνο που μπορεί να τους μάθει είναι τα λεγόμενα «κόλπα»... Αυτά που οι υγιείς ακροατές/αναγνώστες/τηλεθεατές βλέπουν και αηδιάζουν με τη δημοσιογραφία. Αυτά που έχουν βγάλει το κακό όνομα στους δημοσιογράφους και πολύς κόσμος τους σιχαίνεται. Και κυρίως θα τους μάθει και κάτι άλλο. Θα τους μάθει το «παιχνίδι». Το παιχνίδι που παίζει ο ίδιος, εκείνο το παιχνίδι που τον έμαθαν και τον ίδιο να παίζει και που εξυπηρετεί εκείνους που ΠΡΟΣΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και το κάνουν κάτι. Μέχρι να τα μάθει όλα αυτά ο «νέος» θα έχει ακούσει εκατοντάδες φορές τα κλασσικά, «αυτό θέλει διόρθωση», «αυτό δεν μπορεί να βγει έτσι», «δεν πάνε έτσι τα πράγματα εδώ έχουμε ράδιο/εφημερίδα/κανάλι επιχείρηση δεν κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε», «αυτό δεν μπορεί να δημοσιευθεί», «βλέπεις πως γίνεται η δημοσιογραφία;», «εστίασε σε αυτό», «μην γράψεις γι' αυτό» και όλα αυτά από το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, που σε αξιολογεί, σε κατευθύνει, σε «μαθαίνει...», σε προωθεί ή όχι ανάλογα την κρίση του. Για να προχωρήσεις λοιπόν επαγγελματικά θα πρέπει να ακούς το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και τη γραμμή και να ακολουθείς. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να γίνεις κι εσύ ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και ο στρατός των ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να μεγαλώσει.

Οι εναλλακτικές είναι δύο. Είτε μένεις στη σκιά του ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Είτε όταν σου φτάσεις κάπου και δεν μπορεί να σου απαγορευτεί να ξυπνήσεις θα περιθωριοποιηθείς.

Το πλέον χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι ο κύριος Λιάτσος που διορισμένος στην ΕΡΤ, αφού εξαργύρωσε τον πόλεμο εναντίον του Καμμένου, ήταν προϊστάμενος της Έλλης Στάη...

Εκείνοι που διόρισαν λοιπόν το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Λιάτσος στην ΕΡΤ, εκείνοι που διόρισαν όλους τους χαραμοφάηδες της ΕΡΤ, που δεν πάταγαν και πληρωνόντουσαν, εκείνοι που έπαιρναν ψήφους διορίζοντας όποτε ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΑΝ στρατιές εργαζομένων, έρχονται τώρα να τα φορτώσουν σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εργαζόμενους, να απαξιώσουν τη δουλειά τους και την ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ τηλεόραση στο ΣΥΝΟΛΟ της. Να μας πουν πως είναι άντρο σπατάλης!!!! Ποιος διαχειριζόταν και ποιος ευθύνεται για την σπατάλη αν όχι ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ;;; Αυτοί οι πατριώτες, οι προοδευτικοί, που τρομάρα τους διατυμπανίζουν πως βλέπουν μπροστά, ΑΠΑΞΙΩΝΟΥΝ κάτι δημόσιο και ταυτόχρονα με Φ Α Σ Ι Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο αλά Χρυσή Αυγή τρόπο δεν υπολογίζουν καν πως η πράξη αυτή έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τον Εθνικό συμφέρον. Αφήνει μεγάλο μέρος της Ελληνικής επικράτειας στις απομακρυσμένες περιοχές και την ομογένεια χωρίς «σήμα Ελλάδας» χωρίς να έχουν καν φροντίσει να επαναλειτουργήσει ΑΜΕΣΑ για τους ίδιους λόγους Εθνικού συμφέροντος το όποιο Ελληνικό κανάλι ή συχνότητα ήθελαν να φτιάξουν. Τα δύο πατριωτικά κόμματα λοιπόν θεώρησαν πως τα όποια κομματικά ή ιδεολογικά τους συμφέροντα (δίκαια ή άδικα) ήταν ΠΑΝΩ από τα Εθνικά. Οι ίδιοι πατριώτες, στην ονομασία του «νέου καναλιού» που ήθελαν να φτιάξουν έβαλαν τη λέξη ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!! τη στιγμή που πουλάνε και αυτοί και οι ομόσταυλοί τους χρυσαυγίτες αφειδώς Ελλάδα. Ελλαδεμπόριο κύριοι.  Και τέλος οι ίδιοι που ευθύνονται για την κατάσταση στην ΕΡΤ μας υπόσχονται πως θα υπάρξει αξιοκρατία στις προσλήψεις του νέου φορέα...

Ρωτάω λοιπόν ΤΙ με κάνει εμένα να πιστεύω πως εσύ που δημιουργούσες αυτό το χάλι μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες, τώρα θα φτιάξεις κάτι υγιές; Τι με κάνει να πιστεύω πως εσύ που πάνω από όλα έβαλες το κομματικό και ιδεολογικό σου συμφέρον νοιάζεσαι πραγματικά για το δημόσιο και εθνικό συμφέρον; ΓΙΑΤΙ έπρεπε να απολυθούν όλοι και να φτιαχτεί κάτι νέο από την αρχή; Δεν θα μπορούσες να απολύσεις όσους ΕΣΥ διόρισες με υπέρογκους μισθούς και ως πλεονάζων προσωπικό και οι υπόλοιποι να μείνουν κανονικά στη δουλειά τους; Γιατί έπρεπε να κλείσει έτσι απότομα η ΕΡΤ, μήπως βρήκε τίποτα ατασθαλίες ο εισαγγελέας που ερευνούσε και ήθελες να κλείσεις τα κιτάπια; Μήπως πιέζουν οι καναλάρχες για τον πλήρη έλεγχο των μίντια μέσω της απαξίωσης της ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ τηλεόρασης μιας και ήδη ελέγχουν μέσω της DIGEA την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα; Μήπως δεν μπορούσες να ελέγξεις πλήρως, όπως θα ήθελες, τους δημοσιογράφους και την δουλειά τους γιατί ήταν πλέον φτασμένοι και όχι νέοι και δεν μπορούσαν να τους «καθοδηγούν» οι ΤΙΠΟΤΕΣ που διόριζες; Μήπως απλά ήθελες να κάνεις επίδειξη δύναμης και να περάσεις στο λαό το υποσυνείδητο μήνυμα τους νεοφιλελευθεροφασισμού; Μήπως ήθελες απλά εκλογές για να γλιτώσεις το ξύλο; Μήπως είσαι αλήθεια πατριώτης και απλά ήθελες να μας ενώσεις και να μας ξεσηκώσεις;

Πως μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις το γεγονός πως η ΕΡΤ πρέπει να κλείσει ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα κόμματά σου χρωστάνε εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια και τα διαπλεκόμενα κανάλια άλλα τόσα; Εγώ λέω αν θες να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ να κλείσεις ΕΣΥ πρώτα κακόμοιρο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ που θες την εξουσία για να νιώσεις κάτι και που όταν δεν περνάς την άποψή σου όπως θες ξυπνάει ο φασίστας μέσα σου και θες να πάρεις κεφάλια.

Η ευθύνη είναι όλων μας, στο μικρό κομμάτι που μπορεί να συμβάλει ο καθένας (εμένα ίσως είναι το μικρότερο από όλους αλλά αυτό μπορώ). Μπορώ να βλέπω μόνο ΕΡΤ. Μπορώ να σταματήσω να ακούω ειδήσεις από τα ΦΕΡΕΦΩΝΑ κυρά Όλγα, κυρ Νίκος, κυρ Γιάννης (πρετενέρ), μανολιός Καψής, ΟΕ-ΕΕ-ΕΠΕ-ΑΕ-Σία Κοσιόνη. Μπορώ να μην επιτρέπω στον ΦΟΒΟ που διασπείρετε  και την διχόνοια να με καταβάλει και να με εξουσιάζει, εμένα και τις αποφάσεις μου. Μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τις κομματικές μου πεποιθήσεις και διαφορές και να επικεντρωθώ στο αίτημα για ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ. Και κυρίως μπορώ και επιβάλω στον εαυτό μου (μιας και μόνον αυτόν επιτρέπεται να εξουσιάζω κατά το δοκούν) να μην δίνω σημασία στο τίποτα.

Υ.Γ Γνωρίζω πως το κείμενο είναι μεγάλο, πως ίσως κουράσει και πως ίσως αντιτίθεται σε κάποιον κανόνα του φόρουμ, γραπτό ή άγραφο αλλά θα παρακαλούσα να μείνει και όποιος δεν θέλει ας μην το διαβάσει.

----------


## harris

> ΓΙΑΤΙ έπρεπε να απολυθούν όλοι και να φτιαχτεί κάτι νέο από την αρχή;


Για να βάλει τους δικούς του μέσα... Τι δεν κατάλαβες;  :Wink:

----------


## mpetou

δε χρειαζετε να βαλει δικους του μεσα μπορει να το κανει και πετρουλα tv και να χαρισει τις αλλες 2 συχνοτητες σε 2 φιλους
του να κανουνε προπαγανδα για να περασουνε τα νεα μετρα.
Την 1 συχνοτητα απο οτι εχω διαβασει θα την παρει ο μαρινακης. Μπορει να δωσει και την αλλη στο βενιζελο και τον κουβελη για την κωλοτουμπα και ολα καλα.

----------


## apnet

> Για να βάλει τους δικούς του μέσα... Τι δεν κατάλαβες;


Εσύ κατάλαβες πως δεν το κατάλαβα τώρα δηλαδή;  :ROFL: 

Ο γραφικός, εκείνος που όλοι λοιδορήσαμε και χλευάσαμε, ο τρελός, ο παλαβός, ο, ο, ο. ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕ. (μέχρι τέλους)

----------


## washcloud

Ηρεμήστε αδέρφια. Δεν ήταν λαϊκό δικαστήριο. Το Συμβούλιο Της Επικρατείας ήταν. Και δεν ήταν εκδίκαση μήνυσης της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, αίτηση για να ακυρωθεί η κοινή υπουργική (Στουρνάρι και Καθίκογλου) απόφαση ήταν, για να ξελευθερωθούν οι πομποί.

Και σε αυτό το βαθμό, μάλλον τελικά έκανε τη δουλειά του ο πρόεδρος. Αλλά και αυτή είναι "προσωρινή" : πρέπει να περάσουν μέρες μέχρι ν' αποφανθεί το Συμβούλιο Αναστολών, λέει...

Βιαζόμαστε πολύ μου φαίνεται για συμπεράσματα (κι εγώ το ίδιο). Αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι η αμηχανία των ανθρώπων της ΕΡΤ...Χθές που μίλαγε ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, έλεγε "την έχουμε εξασφαλισμένη την αναστολή, ας μην κατέβει καν κόσμος που θέλει, στο δικαστήριο, για να μην βρουν πάτημα να πουν ότι προσπαθούμε να δημιουργήσουμε κλίμα, και έχουμε αντίθετα αποτελέσματα". Υποθέτω λοιπόν, ότι με την έκδοση της απόφασης, θα έπρεπε να ήταν όλοι ενήμεροι για να α) κλάψουνε β) χαρούνε, ανάλογα με το ποιά από τις 2 θα ήταν αυτή...Τί διάλο, δημοσιογράφοι είναι, δεν αλληλοενημερώθηκαν επαρκώς; Γιατί στο πανελάκι με την εθνική μας (πια) Σταυρούλα και τον άλλον τον Ανεπρόκοπο, σαν πολύ μπερδεμένοι ήταν...
Από την άλλη πάλι, τόσες μέρες είναι στην πίεση, στην αγρύπνια και στο τρέξιμο όλοι αυτοί εκεί, οπότε ΙΣΩΣ και να δικιολογείται το "μπάχαλο"....(σίγουρα πάντως όλοι περίμεναν κάτι για να χαρούν, και με την πρώτη ανακοίνωση κάνανε σαν να πήρανε το πρωτάθλημα και καπάκι άρχισαν τα ερωτηματικά και η σύγχιση...)

Σίγουρα δεν ήταν ήττα τελικά. Ήττα θα ήταν να έβγαινε ο πρόεδρας και να έλεγε "δεν είδα τίποτα, δεν άκουσα τίποτα, δεν ξέρω τίποτα, δεν ήπια τίποτα - είμαι λεύτερος (και σας έχω και γραμμένους στ' αρχίδια μου)" ξερωγώ....(ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ αυτό έλεγε μάλλον ότι δεν έπαιζε. Διότι οι μαγκιές Στούρνου με Καφρίκογλου, από νομικής άποψης, ήταν διάτρητες. Κι εννοώ το άμεσο κλείσιμο των πομπών=παύση αναμετάδοσης εθνικού σήματος. Απλά ήταν θέμα να πάει κάποιος το θέμα στο Επικρατείας, για ν' αποφανθεί ο πρόεδρος "hold it". Και το πήγε, η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ).

Ούτε ήταν στην αρμοδιότητα του προέδρου (ή των δικαστών γενικότερα που συλλήβδην βρίζουμε με τη μία, ενώ δεν είναι θεοί, με βάση κανόνες βγάζουν αποφάσεις. Τώρα αν δεν μας αρέσει εμάς και περιμένουμε να σηκώσει την τήβεννο ο άλλος και να βγάλει ένα ρόπαλο και να τους αρχίσει στις γρήγορες, μάλλον είμαστε φάουλ) να κάνει κάτι άλλο. Την εξουσία του την αντλεί από τους νόμους (ή έστω κι από την ερμηνεία αυτών), όχι από το τί γουστάρει να γίνει.

Tεσπα, ες αύριο τα υπόλοιπα. Αυτό άλλωστε νομίζω φύγανε να κάνουνε και οι της ΕΡΤ απόψε και μας αφήσανε μόνους με όμορφες μουσικές και κλιπάκια : να δούνε πώς θα οργανωθούνε για την από αύριο συνέχεια. Νομίζω ότι όσο το σκέφτομαι, και με βάση τα δεδομένα, ο Νο Λόγκο δικαιώνεται όσο περνάει η ώρα, και περισσότερο. Νίκη ήταν. Αναμενόμενη όμως, όπως και το εύρος της. Δεν ήταν παρά το πρώτο βήμα από ολάκερο ταξίδι που θα πρέπει να κάνουν οι της ΕΡΤ, αν πραγματικά θέλουν να πολεμήσουν. Το θέμα είναι ολ' αυτά να τα καταλάβουν και όλοι οι της ΕΡΤ, αλλά κυρίως ο κόσμος που κατεβαίνει Μεσογείων. Για να μην απογοητευτεί κανείς από τις δυο αυτές μεριές. Για να ενισχυθεί η "πειρατεία" και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων να κορυφωθούν η προσέλευση του κόσμου και ν' αρχίσει πραγματικά ν' αγωνίζεται. Γιατί μας καταπίνουν 2.000-2.000, 50-50, 15.000-15.000, έναν-έναν, είτε είμαστε του Δημοσίου, είτε ιδιώτες (idiots, που λένε εσχάτως για την ρίζα της εγγλεζολέξης ότι προέρχεται από το "περιφρονητικό" αρχαιοελληνικό "ιδιώτης"), μας διώχνουν απ' την χώρα, μας τσακίζουν, μας ισοπεδώνουν τρόπους ζωής, συνήθειες, όνειρα, φιλοδοξίες, σκέψη, ψυχολογία, και, κυρίως, την πέφτουν στην ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΑ ΜΑΣ. Για να γίνουμε ένα μικρό τρισάθλιο καχέκτυπο των όσων από αυτούς πιστεύουν στην ατομική ευδαιμονία, επιτυχία, πλουτισμό. Ούτως ή άλλως είμαστε μέσα στον βόθρο της υπερκατανάλωσης, της "μικρής πολυτέλειας που μπορούμε κι εμείς να ζήσουμε", με μηνύματα να σκάνε όλη την ώρα από παντού και να είναι από δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να αντισταθούμε, να βάλουμε μέτρο, προτεραιότητες, Να έχω τη ΝΟΒΑ μου, να βλέπω το Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ μου, να ακούω τις μουσικάρες μου, να γαμάω τις μουνάρες μου, να κάνω τις ταξιδάρες μου, να γουστάρω τα χόμπυ μου, να σκίζω βούλγαροχανούμισογαυροβαζέλες, να κάνω την κάβλα μου, τις σπουδές μου, να βγάζω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ, είτε αυτά είναι 800, είτε 2.800, είτε 8.000, να, να, να, να το ένα, να το άλλο, κι όσο χάνομαι σ αυτή τη δίνη που για να τα έχω ολ' αυτά χρειάζεται να τεντώνομαι μια ζωή. Μόνο που κάποτε ήταν αυτό το παραμύθι. Μια γενιά κράτησε. 30 χρόνια. Τώρα αλλάξανε τα πράγματα, και όσο και να σκίζεσαι, καν δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις πολλά απ' τα προαναφερθέντα. Τώρα προέχει να επιβιώσεις. Να βρεις δουλειά να μην ψοφήσεις, γιατί για τους αποπάνω είσαι απλώς νούμερο. Είτε στατιστικό, είτε απλώς νούμερο. Και απ' τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη είτε θα μείνεις χωρίς δουλειά, είτε θα σου φάνε τις καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα για να μην κλείσει η τράπεζα, είτε θα σου φάνε το σπίτι γιατί δεν μπορείς πια να πληρώσεις φόρους ή δάνεια. Και θα γίνεις κάποια στιγμή ένα νούμερο σαν τους 2.000 της ΕΡΤ, ή σαν τα 5.000 των αυτοκτονησάντων. Ή σαν το 1.500.000 των υπόλοιπων ανέργων (μέσα κι αυτοί του 902).
Το κόλπο είναι στημένο και στα μέτρα τους. Η ίδια η ζωή είναι πουτάνα, εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε και καργιόληδες, αχόρταγοι, ηλίθιοι, εκτός από πανέμορφοι, πανέξυπνοι και τα πάντα όλα μαζί. Δεν λέω να σώσετε τον κόσμο όλο. Δεν θα σας πω να πάτε να ψηφίσετε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο όπως πιθανότατα θα σκέφτονται κάποιοι μικροκέφαλοι τώρα. Δεν ξέρω ποιόν να σας προτείνω άλλωστε. Και ποιό κόμμα. Και ποιά ιδεολογία. Έχω κάποιους στο μυαλό που στους οποίους μπορεί εγώ να ελπίζω είτε λίγο περισσότερο, είτε λίγο λιγότερο. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο. Στο κάτω-κάτω, θα βρείτε αυτούς που θέλετε οι ίδιοι σας. Εγώ απλώς θα πω αυτό που νιώθω : γίνετε πιο ριζοσπαστικοί σε ό,τι κι αν κάνετε. Όποιους κι αν ακολουθήσετε ή πάρετε μαζί σας. Και πιο άνθρωποι. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να γίνεις ακόμα λίγο περισσότερο άνθρωπος. Ακόμη κι αν έχεις μάθει αργά-αργά, να είσαι κάτι λιγότερο.

----------


## mpetou

πλακα πλακα ο αρχιιερεας της διαπλοκης (ετσι δεν λεγανε το σημιτη?) ειναι εξω και περνει την πρωθυπουργικη συνταξη
ο καραμαλης (θυμαστε τι ελεγε για τους νταβατζηδες ? μετα γινανε φιλοι..) ειναι γαλαρια πισω στη βουλη και κανει πλακα ο γιωργακης (μολις ειδανε οτι καταρεει τον πεταξανε οι φιλοι του οι νταβατζηδες 1 ωρα αρχιτερα) κανει τα ταξιδια του και το παιζει προφεσορας
ε και αυτος θα κανει τη βρωμικη δουλεια και θα αραξει μετα...

----------


## zoxir

> Σε καποιο post ειχα πει οτι για τα χαλια φταιμε οτι εχουμε ελειμα παιδιας που εχουνε 200 δικηγορους στη βουλη
> ατομα που εχουνε σπουδασει στην ψευτια στο να κανουνε το μαυρο ασπρο και μονο αναπτυξη δεν μπορουνε να φερουνε γιατι δεν ειναι δουλεια τους.
> Οι δικαστες τωρα νομικοι ειναι και αυτοι και απο την αποψινη αποφαση ειναι σαφες οτι ειναι τα ιδια σκατα με τους συναδελφους τους τους δικηγορους.
> 
> Δεν χρειαζετε να εισαι ουτε δικηγορος ουτε δικαστης για να δεις προφανη πραγματα και οτι παραβιαζετε ο νομος.
> Το ΣτΕ ειναι χειροτερο απο τους 200 δικηγορους της βουλης.
> 
> Πολυεπιπεδη διαπλοκη και σαπιλα
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει κάποιος διαγωνισμός για το ποιος θα πει τη μεγαλύτερη βλακεία για τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο τώρα τελευταία ή είναι κάποιος ιός που κυκλοφορεί;

----------


## vgiozo

Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος...και δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να "πουλάμε" αισιοδοξία...ας προωθούμε την αγωνιστικότητα προσδιορίζοντας τα διακυβεύματα ανάλογα με τη κατάσταση.

Το θέμα είναι ότι μια τέτοια απόφαση θα μπορούσε άνετα να έχει ληφθεί από την Παρασκευή...δεν υπήρχε λόγος για τη καθυστέρηση μιας τέτοιας "ελάχιστης" συμβιβαστικής λύσης άλλος από τη παροχή του απαραίτητου χρόνου να δουν
- αν θα ξεφούσκωνε το πράγμα μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο 
- πώς θα συνεννοηθούν και μήπως τα βρουν οι κυβερνητικοί εταίροι

Αφού αυτό που έμεινε στον κόσμο που παρακολουθούσε - και το επαναλάμβαναν συχνά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ - ήταν πως κι οι ίδιοι ήθελαν μια αναδιοργάνωση/εξυγίανση και επέμεναν στο ζήτημα του "μαύρου" του δέκτη και καθώς η ΝΔ ήθελε κλείσιμο εδώ και τώρα αλλά οι εταίροι ήθελαν να επισκευαστεί το πλοίο εν πλω, ήρθε η απόφαση του ΣτΕ που λέει να ανοίξει το συντομότερο και κάντε ό,τι θέλετε.

Όταν σε κρίσιμες στιγμές ακόμη και αυτοί που θίγονται άμεσα υιοθετούν την λογι΄κη του κατώτερου παρανομαστή στην κριτική τους για να μην φανούν πως ρίχνουν τις γέφυρες ή είναι "ανένδοτοι", τότε σίγουρα θα χάσουν το δίκιο τους.

Εντάξει, δεν πέρασε η κίνηση της ΝΔ όπως την είχαν σκεφθεί, ο κόσμος αντιλήφθηκε πού πάει το πράγμα και κινητοποιήθηκε γρήγορα και με συνέπεια. Η απόφαση αυτή όμως υπαγορεύτηκε όχι από το γραμμα του νόμου, αλλά από την δυναμική που αναπτυσσόταν στο κυβερνητικό στρατόπεδο την οποία και θέλησε να σταματήσει το ΣτΕ, επιτρέποντας και στους τρεις να αποχωρήσουν με την ελάχιστη δυνατή απώλεια γοήτρου.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Το δόγμα που διαμορφώνεται όπως βλέπω από τα πρωινάδικα είναι ''ας κουβεντιάσουμε κανά 6μηνο τι σημαίνει η απόφαση του ΣτΕ''.

Βασικά το τρίο στούτζες κερδίζει πολιτικό χρόνο ενώ το μαύρο φυσικά παραμένει.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος...και δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να "πουλάμε" αισιοδοξία...ας προωθούμε την αγωνιστικότητα προσδιορίζοντας τα διακυβεύματα ανάλογα με τη κατάσταση.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι μια τέτοια απόφαση θα μπορούσε άνετα να έχει ληφθεί από την Παρασκευή...δεν υπήρχε λόγος για τη καθυστέρηση μιας τέτοιας "ελάχιστης" συμβιβαστικής λύσης άλλος από τη παροχή του απαραίτητου χρόνου να δουν
> - αν θα ξεφούσκωνε το πράγμα μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο 
> - πώς θα συνεννοηθούν και μήπως τα βρουν οι κυβερνητικοί εταίροι
> 
> Αφού αυτό που έμεινε στον κόσμο που παρακολουθούσε - και το επαναλάμβαναν συχνά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ - ήταν πως κι οι ίδιοι ήθελαν μια αναδιοργάνωση/εξυγίανση και επέμεναν στο ζήτημα του "μαύρου" του δέκτη και καθώς η ΝΔ ήθελε κλείσιμο εδώ και τώρα αλλά οι εταίροι ήθελαν να επισκευαστεί το πλοίο εν πλω, ήρθε η απόφαση του ΣτΕ που λέει να ανοίξει το συντομότερο και κάντε ό,τι θέλετε.
> 
> Όταν σε κρίσιμες στιγμές ακόμη και αυτοί που θίγονται άμεσα υιοθετούν την λογι΄κη του κατώτερου παρανομαστή στην κριτική τους για να μην φανούν πως ρίχνουν τις γέφυρες ή είναι "ανένδοτοι", τότε σίγουρα θα χάσουν το δίκιο τους.
> ...


Δεν συμμερίζομαι απαραίτητα την "απαισιοδοξία" σου μεν, από την άλλη όμως αντικειμενικά στα όσα λες προσθέτω πως από χτες ουσιαστικά έχουν ξεκινήσει ξετσίπωτα και απροκάλυπτα πλέον ΟΛΑ τα υπόλοιπα "mainstream" (λέμε και κανένα ανέκδοτο  :Razz: ) ΜΜΕ, μα ΟΛΑ όμως, και με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εκεί προβαλλόμενους, ΟΛΟΙ να περνάν την κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα.

Είναι απίστευτο (ακόμα και για εμένα) αυτό που έχει ξεκινήσει από εχθές. ΟΛΑ τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ της υψηλότερης ακροαματικότητας (ΣΚΑΙ, Mega, ANT1, Star - ακόμα και το lifestyleοκάναλο, έλεος!!!!!!!) τόσο απροκάλυπτα να έχουν, την κυβερνητική γραμμή.

Και μάλιστα, διορθώνοντας εαυτόν, τη ΝΔ και - ακόμα σωστότερα - τον Σαμαρά....

Απίστευτο, όχι γιατί δεν το περίμενα αλλά γιατί γίνεται πλέον τόσο ξετσίπωτα. Δεν πέφτω από τα σύννεφα, απλά, Αμερικανιστί (είναι σοφοί οι άνθρωποι σε ορισμένες ατάκες τους και το λέω σοβαρότατα), Ι am astonished but not surprised

----------


## vgiozo

Δηλώνω αρκετά απογοητευμένος από τον κο Μουζέλη του οποίου βιβλία είχα διαβάσει, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να επιδεικνύει την ίδια οξυδέρκεια στη πολιτική του κριτική...πολλοί ακαδημαϊκοί, από ιδρυματισμό ίσως, όταν πρόκειται να εφαρμόσουν τις μεθολογικές και αναλυτικές αρχές που επικαλούνται στα γραπτά τους στην πολιτι΄κη επικαιρότητα, το ρίχνουν στην αφελή ηθικολογία...ίσως να μην πρόκειτια μόνο για ιδρυματισμό αλλά και για ρητορεία αφ' υψηλού, καθώς νομίζουν πως επιχειρηματολογώντας από τη θέση κύρους του καθηγητή στο εξωτερικό, αντί να αναλύουν τείνουν να δίνουν "συμβουλές" και νουθεσίες.

 άϊ αμ "Astonished but not surprised"





> Δεν συμμερίζομαι απαραίτητα την "απαισιοδοξία" σου μεν, από την άλλη όμως αντικειμενικά στα όσα λες προσθέτω πως από χτες ουσιαστικά έχουν ξεκινήσει ξετσίπωτα και απροκάλυπτα πλέον ΟΛΑ τα υπόλοιπα "mainstream" (λέμε και κανένα ανέκδοτο ) ΜΜΕ, μα ΟΛΑ όμως, και με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εκεί προβαλλόμενους, ΟΛΟΙ να περνάν την κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα.
> 
> Είναι απίστευτο (ακόμα και για εμένα) αυτό που έχει ξεκινήσει από εχθές. ΟΛΑ τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ της υψηλότερης ακροαματικότητας (ΣΚΑΙ, Mega, ANT1, Star - ακόμα και το lifestyleοκάναλο, έλεος!!!!!!!) τόσο απροκάλυπτα να έχουν, την κυβερνητική γραμμή.
> 
> Και μάλιστα, διορθώνοντας εαυτόν, τη ΝΔ και - ακόμα σωστότερα - τον Σαμαρά....
> 
> Απίστευτο, όχι γιατί δεν το περίμενα αλλά γιατί γίνεται πλέον τόσο ξετσίπωτα. Δεν πέφτω από τα σύννεφα, απλά, Αμερικανιστί (είναι σοφοί οι άνθρωποι σε ορισμένες ατάκες τους και το λέω σοβαρότατα), Ι am astonished but not surprised


Καλά βρε, δεν βγήκα και με τη ματσέτα να πετσοκόψω όσους χρησιμοποιούν αγγλικές εκφράσεις...ας τις χρησιμοποιούν στα αγγλικά...το ενοχλητικό είναι όταν ενσωματώνεται το ίδιο το ξένο λεξικό, γραμματική και συντακτικό στην ελληνκή γλώσσα...να λέει κανείς πχ "προ-κυβερνητικός" (υπέρ της κυβέρνησης) ή "για την καταγραφή" κοκ
...που σημαίνει ότι σκέφτονται στα αγγλικά και μεταφράζουν από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά...το οποίο αποτελεί κακή πρακτική κι όταν μεταφέρει κανείς τα ελληνι΄κα στα αγγλικά...
ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ!  ΛΟΛ


Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα, τρομάζω να ακούω δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ να καταφέρονται κατά της μονιμότητας στο δημόσιο με την δικαιολογία ότι άνθρωποι που έπρεπε, βάσει των ίδιων των πειθαρχικών προβλέψεων του δημοσίου, να απομακρυνθούν δεν απομακρύνονται. Λες και φταίει η μονιμότητα δλδ κι όχι η πολιτική κάλυψη κι η διαφθορά..
Το "ταμπού της μονιμότητας" το λεγόμενο...έλεος...ο ίδιος μηδενισμός του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ σε άλλο πεδίο

----------


## bill27

επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread,και δεν μπορεσα να το διαβασω ολο
σας παραθετω ενα αρθρο που κατα την αποψη μου ειναι απολυτα σωστο,

διαβαστε το:  http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/eleos-...katom-anergwn/

----------


## anon

> επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread,και δεν μπορεσα να το διαβασω ολο
> σας παραθετω ενα αρθρο που κατα την αποψη μου ειναι απολυτα σωστο,
> 
> διαβαστε το:  http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/eleos-...katom-anergwn/


Sorry. Αποψή σου, και μερικών νεοφιλέλευρων άλλων εδώ μέσα και γύρω μας.
κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνει εξυγίανση, όλοι το λέμε, χρόνια τώρα. 
Και βάζεις τους ίδιους που "φυτεύανε" τους "υπαλλήλους" με πενταψήφια και εξαψήφια νούμερα στην τηλεόραση, να κάνουν την εξυγίανση;;;;; Ειναι σαν να λές, βάζεις τον κλέφτη, που σε έκλεψε ήδη, να σου φυλάει το σπίτι! Αυτό είναι το πρώτο και είναι απλά κωμικό και δείχνει το πόσο μακριά πάει η σκέψη. Η' μάλλον καθόλου μακριά, ίσα μέχρι την μύτη του εκάστοτε "στοχαστή".
Ομως το κυριότερο είναι άλλο. Εαν περάσει αυτό, είναι σαν να λέμε δεδικασμένο, ότι με δύο υπογραφές, ενός υπουργού και του πρωθυπουργού περνά ότι μέτρο θέλει χωρίς την απαραίτητη συγκατάθεση άλλων. Να δείς πως το λένε αυτό, πως το λένε αυτό, πως το λένε αυτό..... Α ναι μωρέ!!!! Δικτατορία! Αποφασίζομεν και διατάσωμεν.

Οταν λοιπόν παρα΄δωσουμε τα όποια ψήγματα δημοκρατίας σε δικτατορία, γιατί ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα κατα ορισμένους, ποιός σε διαφυλάτει "φίλε" μου ότι αύριο δεν θα γίνει το ίδιο και σε άλλες παρόμοιες ή μη περιπτώσεις; Να σου πω άλλα δικτατορικά μανιφέστα; Επιστρατευθηκαν οι εκπαιδευτικοί ντε και καλά για το καλό των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων. Οι εξετάσεις τέλειωσαν, παίρνουν μαλιστα βαθμούς την Παρασκευή. Η επιστράτευση δεν έληξε, είναι αορίστου χρόνου. Ηδη μετράμε επιστρατεύσεις σε λιμενεργάτες και μετρό. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αυριο θα σε επιστρατεύσουν πχ και δεν θα έχεις καν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας. Θα έχεις βεβαια το δικαίωμα της παραίτησης.... Και εαν πας να διαμαρτυρηθείς; Το λιγότερο τρίμηνη φυλάκιση! Να δείς πως λέγεται αυτό, πως λέγεται αυτό, πως λέγεται αυτό... Το σκάσε και κολύμπα... Αχ ναι μωρέ, δικτατορία... Αντε, έχουμε να γκρινιάζουμε και σε κάνα φόρουμ, για ψυχοθεραπεία, για να μην τινάξουμε τα μυαλά μας στον αέρα...\

ΥΓ. Α, και πούσε.... Το 1.5 εκατομύριο άνεργοι δεν έγινε απο καμμια θεομηνία. Δεν έγινε απο μόνο του. Κάποιοι πήραν κάποιες αποφάσεις που οδήγησαν στο να βρεθούν άνεργοι 1.5 εκ κόσμος. Μια απο αυτες τις αποφάσεις ήταν οι οριζόντιες περικοπές σε μισθούς και συντάξεις ύψους πάνω απο 15 δις συνολικά.. Πολλοί (και εσύ φαντάζομαι) θα είπαν καλώς έγιναν, αφού έχουμε σπάταλο κράτος. Μόνο που όταν το μυαλό βλέπει μέχρι την μύτη, δεν κατάλαβαν οι περισσότεροι (ή δεν ήθελαν μήπως;;;; ) ότι αφαιρώντας δεκάδες δις απο το πορτοφόλι σημαίνει αφαιρούνται απο την ΑΓΟΡΑ. Και αφού η αγορά δεν τζιράρει, πρέπει να κόψει δαπάνες. Δηλαδή μισθούς. Και μισθούς, και θέσεις εργασίας. Καπίτο;;;;

----------


## emeliss

> επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread,και δεν μπορεσα να το διαβασω ολο
> σας παραθετω ενα αρθρο που κατα την αποψη μου ειναι απολυτα σωστο,


Πες του αρθρογράφου να διαβάσει το νήμα στο adslgr.com

----------


## bill27

> Sorry. Αποψή σου, και μερικών νεοφιλέλευρων άλλων εδώ μέσα και γύρω μας.
> κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνει εξυγίανση, όλοι το λέμε, χρόνια τώρα. 
> Και βάζεις τους ίδιους που "φυτεύανε" τους "υπαλλήλους" με πενταψήφια και εξαψήφια νούμερα στην τηλεόραση, να κάνουν την εξυγίανση;;;;; Ειναι σαν να λές, βάζεις τον κλέφτη, που σε έκλεψε ήδη, να σου φυλάει το σπίτι! Αυτό είναι το πρώτο και είναι απλά κωμικό και δείχνει το πόσο μακριά πάει η σκέψη. Η' μάλλον καθόλου μακριά, ίσα μέχρι την μύτη του εκάστοτε "στοχαστή".
> Ομως το κυριότερο είναι άλλο. Εαν περάσει αυτό, είναι σαν να λέμε δεδικασμένο, ότι με δύο υπογραφές, ενός υπουργού και του πρωθυπουργού περνά ότι μέτρο θέλει χωρίς την απαραίτητη συγκατάθεση άλλων. Να δείς πως το λένε αυτό, πως το λένε αυτό, πως το λένε αυτό..... Α ναι μωρέ!!!! Δικτατορία! Αποφασίζομεν και διατάσωμεν.
> 
> Οταν λοιπόν παρα΄δωσουμε τα όποια ψήγματα δημοκρατίας σε δικτατορία, γιατί ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα κατα ορισμένους, ποιός σε διαφυλάτει "φίλε" μου ότι αύριο δεν θα γίνει το ίδιο και σε άλλες παρόμοιες ή μη περιπτώσεις; Να σου πω άλλα δικτατορικά μανιφέστα; Επιστρατευθηκαν οι εκπαιδευτικοί ντε και καλά για το καλό των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων. Οι εξετάσεις τέλειωσαν, παίρνουν μαλιστα βαθμούς την Παρασκευή. Η επιστράτευση δεν έληξε, είναι αορίστου χρόνου. Ηδη μετράμε επιστρατεύσεις σε λιμενεργάτες και μετρό. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αυριο θα σε επιστρατεύσουν πχ και δεν θα έχεις καν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας. Θα έχεις βεβαια το δικαίωμα της παραίτησης.... Και εαν πας να διαμαρτυρηθείς; Το λιγότερο τρίμηνη φυλάκιση!


εσυ δηλαδη πως πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να γινει εξυγιανση??
εδω η αλλη για να βγαλει ενα δελτιο χρεωσε 1800+ ευρω για σακακι και μποτες http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/...on-gia-tin-ert

φαντασου ποσοι θα χρεωναν διπλες και τριπλες υπερωριες χωρις να τις δουλεψουν....και δεν ειναι μονο αυτα....
στο λεω γιατι ξερω.

----------


## anon

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο, για λόγους διαύγειας και πάταξης της διαφθοράς, να αναγράφονται σε site όλοι οι ΔΥ ή εργαζομενοι σε ΝΠΔΔ / ΔΕΚΟ οι οποίοι έχουν συνολικές αποδοχές ετησίως, μισθούς, επιδόματα, βοηθήματα κλπ κλπ κλπ, πάνω απο 20.000 / χρόνο, καθώς και σε ποιά (ποιές) θέσεις βρίσκονται για τα χρήματα αυτά. Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω καμμιά αντίρρηση, θαθελα να φαίνεται αυτό ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΑ, άντε γιατί πολύ λασπολογια έχει πέσει, κονομάνε πέντε νοματαίοι και την πληρώνουν άλλοι 100.

----------


## Ashdalande

> επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread,και δεν μπορεσα να το διαβασω ολο
> σας παραθετω ενα αρθρο που κατα την αποψη μου ειναι απολυτα σωστο,
> 
> διαβαστε το:  http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/eleos-...katom-anergwn/


Κανε στον εαυτο σου μια χαρη και διαβασε το thread λοιπον...
Ισωως μετα να εχεις αλλαξει αποψη για το τι εγινε οτι εγινε με την ΕΡΤ...

----------


## patch

> επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread,και δεν μπορεσα να το διαβασω ολο
> σας παραθετω ενα αρθρο που κατα την αποψη μου ειναι απολυτα σωστο,
> 
> διαβαστε το:  http://www.aixmi.gr/index.php/eleos-...katom-anergwn/


ρε σεις, ρε σεις
δλδ καθόλου; τπτ άδειο είναι;
παραθέτεις ενα άρθρο το οποίο λες είναι *απόλυτα σωστό* άρα θα πρέπει να μας μεταπείσει η το λιγότερο να μας βάλει σε σκέψης. 
σωστά ;

ε τότε γιατί του σούρνουν αυτά που του σου σούρνουν απο κάτω  :Crazy: 

εννοείτε διάβασα μόνο το τίτλο και πήγα στα σχόλια, θέλει η πο....α να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν την αφήνει

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ειδικά στον ΣΚΑΪ με το που ξεκίνησε χτές το δελτίο πλάκωσαν πάλι τα παπαγαλάκια. "Θέλουμε μια νέα αξιοκρατική ΕΡΤ οικονομικά εξορθολογισμένη και με διαφάνεια, τα παλιά τελείωσαν".

----------


## bill27

> Θα ήταν χρήσιμο, για λόγους διαύγειας και πάταξης της διαφθοράς, να αναγράφονται σε site όλοι οι ΔΥ ή εργαζομενοι σε ΝΠΔΔ / ΔΕΚΟ οι οποίοι έχουν συνολικές αποδοχές ετησίως, μισθούς, επιδόματα, βοηθήματα κλπ κλπ κλπ, πάνω απο 20.000 / χρόνο, καθώς και σε ποιά (ποιές) θέσεις βρίσκονται για τα χρήματα αυτά. Εγω προσωπικά δεν έχω καμμιά αντίρρηση, θαθελα να φαίνεται αυτό ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΑ, άντε γιατί πολύ λασπολογια έχει πέσει, κονομάνε πέντε νοματαίοι και την πληρώνουν άλλοι 100.


σε αυτο συμφνω και εγω

- - - Updated - - -

ΥΓ. Α, και πούσε.... Το 1.5 εκατομύριο άνεργοι δεν έγινε απο καμμια θεομηνία. Δεν έγινε απο μόνο του. Κάποιοι πήραν κάποιες αποφάσεις που οδήγησαν στο να βρεθούν άνεργοι 1.5 εκ κόσμος. Μια απο αυτες τις αποφάσεις ήταν οι οριζόντιες περικοπές σε μισθούς και συντάξεις ύψους πάνω απο 15 δις συνολικά.. Πολλοί (και εσύ φαντάζομαι) θα είπαν καλώς έγιναν, αφού έχουμε σπάταλο κράτος. Μόνο που όταν το μυαλό βλέπει μέχρι την μύτη, δεν κατάλαβαν οι περισσότεροι (ή δεν ήθελαν μήπως;;;; ) ότι αφαιρώντας δεκάδες δις απο το πορτοφόλι σημαίνει αφαιρούνται απο την ΑΓΟΡΑ. Και αφού η αγορά δεν τζιράρει, πρέπει να κόψει δαπάνες. Δηλαδή μισθούς. Και μισθούς, και θέσεις εργασίας. Καπίτο;;;;

απο την στιγμη που ζουμε σε ενα σαπιο κρατος μην περιμενεις να ειναι ολα μελι γαλα,

οτι εσπειρες θα θερισεις

και δεν το λεω για σενα προσωπικα για ολους μας το λεω

----------


## mobinmob

> Sorry. Αποψή σου, και μερικών νεοφιλέλευρων άλλων εδώ μέσα και γύρω μας.
> κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνει εξυγίανση, όλοι το λέμε, χρόνια τώρα.


Anon, με συγχωρείς κιόλας, αλλά αυτά που λέει το άρθρο είναι απλά ανοησίες, δεν είναι *άποψη* που στηρίζεται σε επιχειρήματα. Δεν υπάρχει κανενός είδους λογική ή ιδεολογία που να δικαιολογεί το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ (ούτε ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός). Απλά είχαν να φτάσουν ένα πλαφόν απολύσεων και επέλεξαν να το εκπληρώσουν με αυτό τον τρόπο περιμένοντας να εισπράξουν πολιτικά ωφέλη από την εμφάνιση ενός πρωθυπουργού με πυγμή, που πατάσσει την διαφθορά και περιμένοντας ότι δεν θα διαμαρτυρηθεί (αποτελεσματικά) κανείς, έχοντας το προηγούμενο των επιστρατεύσεων, όπως σωστά επισημαίνεις.
Όποιος πιστεύει ότι το όλο σκηνικό έγινε γιατί η ΕΡΤ κόστιζε πολύ, ήταν διεφθαρμένη κ.λ.π. είναι είτε ηλίθιος, είτε δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί ούτε μια στιγμή πολιτικά είτε έχει να κερδίσει από αυτή την ιστορία. Α, και έχω μια ωραία γέφυρα να του πουλήσω αν ανήκει στις 2 πρώτες κατηγορίες...
Από που ν' αρχίσει κανείς με το άρθρο... Ο τίτλος; 
"Έλεος με την ΕΡΤ, το 1 εκατομμύριο ανέργων δεν το έκλαψε κανείς!"
Ποιός σου είπε ρε καραγκιόζη αρθρογράφε ότι δεν έκλαψε/στεναχωρήθηκε/βοήθησε κανείς τους 1.5 εκ. ανέργους; Ποιός σου είπε ότι όσοι βρέθηκαν αυτές τις μέρες έξω από το ραδιομέγαρο δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκαν και συμπαραστάθηκαν σε κάθε άνεργο που μπορούσαν; Ποιός σου είπε ότι το πρόβλημα με αυτό που ζήσαμε την τελευταία εβδομάδα είναι μόνο οι άνεργοι; Επίσης, τι λογική είναι αυτή που λέει "1,5 εκ. άνεργοι δεν τους έκλαψε κανείς, άρα γιατί κλαίνε όλοι για 3000". Έλα ντε... μήπως γιατί εκτός από τα παραπάνω βλέπουν να έρχεται και η σειρά τους;
Τι στο καλό... δεν μπορούμε να αναγνωρίσουμε μια λογική πλάνη ακόμα κι όταν μας κοιτά κατάματα; Ακούς εκεί κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε....
Συγγνώμη για το ύφος, αλλά το τελευταίο διάστημα ακούω την μια ανοησία μετά την άλλη να φορά το βαθυστόχαστο μανδύα της ανάλυσης και την παλιανθρωπιά μασκαρεύεται έγνοια για την διαφθορά, την πατρίδα, τους εργαζομένους.

----------


## zillion

Αρνητική η απόφαση του ΣτΕ όπως και αναμενόμενη. Βασικά εάν λάμβανε μέρος στην δημοσκόπηση του νήματος η χθεσινή επιλογή του ΣτΕ ήταν "Συμφωνώ με την αποφαση της κυβέρνησης να κλεισει την ΕΡΤ αλλα δεν έπρεπε να σταματήσει τη μετάδοση". 

Μέγα λάθος των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ που όλες αυτές τις μέρες δεν επιχείρησε οριστική ρήξη με το καθεστώς. Αντί να βρεθεί προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων έπρεπε να βάλει προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων την συγκυβέρνηση ορίζοντας οι εργαζόμενοι το δικό τους διοικητικό συμβούλιο ως το μόνο που αναγνωρίζεται από τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ και της ελληνικής κοινωνίας με ένα συγκεκριμένο κατάλογο αιτημάτων για το πως οραματίζεται την δημόσια αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ΕΡΤ. Από εκεί και ύστερα μολών λαβέ.    

Ανεκτίμητη η πείρα που συσσώρευσε η εργατική τάξη στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια. Καπιταλισμός, ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, αστική εξουσία, αστικό κράτος, θεσμοί αστικού κράτους κοκ.

----------


## Ashdalande

Για οσους θεωρουν οτι η ΕΡΤ επρεπε να κλεισει γιατι ηταν τεμπεληδες χαραμοφαηδες και παιρνανε ενα σκασμο λεφτα: 

ενα ευκολο αναγνωσμα : http://www.toxwni.gr/blogosfaira/ite...-antoni-samara

Ολοι μαζι ΔΕΝ τα φαγαμε!!!

----------


## 29gk

Για οσους εχουν απογοητευτει απο τις χτεσινοβραδινες εξελιξεις, να πω το εξης.

Πιστευω πως η κατασταση ΔΕΝ εχει κατασταλαξει και σιγουρα δεν εχει ληξει. Ο Σαμαρας θελει εκλογες. Για αυτο και εκανε αυτο που εκανε και με τον τροπο που εκανε. Υπαρχουν σοβαροτατα προβληματα - ΔΕΠΑ και ΟΠΑΠ, ανακεφαλαιοποιηση τραπεζων και ειδικα της Εθνικης, πλειστηριασμοι και λειτουργια της αγορας, υστερηση εσοδων και νεα μετρα, ΦΠΑ εστιασης οπου παρολες τις προσδοκιες αλλα και εξαγγελιες επισης δεν προχωρησε - τα οποια τον αναγκαζουν ειτε να κυβερνησει ως καθαρα μνημονιακος και να παρει ως δεξιος τα "σπιτια του κοσμακη", για αυτο και ο Τσιπρας χτες το ανεφερε τουλαχιστον 3 φορες στην ομιλια του, ειτε παλι να προβει σε μιας μορφης ηρωικη εξοδο. Το στριμωγμα ειναι δεδομενο και απο εδω και περα τα επικοινωνιακα τεχνασματα ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν μπορουν να λειτουργησουν.

Προσπαθησε να στριμωξει τον υπερφιαλο και ματαιοδοξο Βενιζελο, ο οποιος ομως απεδειξε εκεινο που ελεγαν παλια για την ευφυια του, προσπαθησε να του περασει τη λαιμαρια δηλαδη, μονο που ο χοντρος εφυγε μπροστα !! Δεν ηταν τυχαια η απο την πρωτη στιγμη παρουσια στελεχων του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην "πειρατικη" ΕΡΤ ουτε επισης και οι αναπαντεχα ξεκαθαρες εναντιωσεις τους στο μαυρο. Μονον ο Χρυσοχοιδης διατυπωσε διαφορετικη αποψη και κατι πηγε να ψελλισει η Χριστοφιλοπουλου, το alter ego κατα εναν τροπο της Διαμαντοιπουλου. Εκτεθηκαν προσωπικα φυσικα αλλα και μαζευτηκαν αμεσα, πιστευω απο το ιδιο το ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Προσπαθησε να περασει αντιστοιχα μια λαιμαρια και στον λαιμο του δυστηχου Κουβελη. Και λεω δυστηχου γιατι ο εντεταλμενος και καλος δικηγορος, ουδεμια σχσεη φανηκε να εχει με την πολιτικη. Βρεθηκε να ηγειται ξαφνικα ενος σχηματος, το οποιο τη δεδομενη στιγμη δεν ειχε εντολες, ασφαλεια και πλαισια ομπρελλας απο πουθενα και αναγκαστηκε να παρει θεση. Τη δικη του θεση και οχι καποια που του υπαγορευσε ασ πουμε η Μερκελ. Ειδε πως ο ρολος της αριστερης ασπιδας και της κοινωνικης προστασιας στα πλαισια του μνημονιου, ενιοτε απαιτει και πρωτοβουλιες και ενστικτο και ορια και πραγματικες "κοκκινες γραμμες" και οχι μουσαντενιες. Σηκωθηκαν και τα στελεχη του και αρχισε ο καθενας να λεει τα δικα του, οσοι θεωρουν ακομα εαυτους αριστερους και ρομαντικους θυμωμενοι, οι Σημιτικοι υπερ της κινησης Σαμαρα ή εστω υπερ της διαπραγματευσης και παλι αλλα αποκλειστικα της θεσης του Σαμαρα, οι νεοι που εχουν βλεψεις για πολιτικη καριερα που ζητουσαν καθοδηγηση τετοια που θα τους επετρεπε να παιξουν και παλι εναν ρολο Ποντιου Πιλατου και καπως ετσι εγιναν μυλος. Αιφνιδιασμενοι οπωσδηποτε, θολωσαν και πλησιασαν τον Βενιζελο που μεχρι τοτε τον κοιτουσαν αφ υψηλου μιας και θεωρουσαν πως ειχαν ηδη καλυτερα αποτελεσματα απο το καταρρακωμενο ΠΑΣΟΚ, μπας και βγουν μπροστα μαζι. Κατι που εγινε.

Η Μερκελ παλι, θα πρεπει να ειναι εξοργισμενη. Σε προεκλογικη περιοδο, με το πειραμα της Ελλαδας ως ενα απο τα επιτευγματα της, με το μαυρο στην ΕΡΤ να εχει ξυπνησει οτι κοιμησμενο δημοκρατικο αντανακλαστικο στην Ευρωπη αλλα και στην ιδια τη Γερμανια, με την τρικομματικη αποδεδειγμενα αχρηστη, ανημπορη να εφαρμοσει και να κυβερνησει και με την ειδοποιηση οτι η τριαδρια επιθυμει να αποποιηθει των ευθυνων της, θα πρεπει να καταπινει τα ταβορ το ενα πισω απο το αλλο.

Βεβαια, η πολιτικη εχει παντα διεξοδους, βρισκει μονοπατια, ελισσεται, κανει εξαιρετικες κωλοτουμπες, βαφτιζει το κρεας ψαρι με τον πιο φυσικο τροπο, ομως ο χρονος και τα ορια δειχνουν να εχουν τελειωσει. Λιγο πριν μαλιστα το επομενο service. Λιγο πριν την καθορισμενη ημερομηνια οπου θα δινοταν και παλι η καθιερωμενη αναβλητικη λυση σωτηριας.

Εχουμε να δουμε πιστευω. Πολλα και διαφορα και μαλιστα εντος των ημερων. Αυτο που εχει παντως σιγουρα αλλαξει ειναι τα αδιεξοδα και οι καταστασεις αποκλειστικα ασπρου-μαυρου, τα οποια μφανιστηκαν για πρωτη φορα μετα απο το 2010.

----------


## nostra_fora

Παντως για να μην ξεχνιομαστε,ο Σαμαρας ακομα να αρνειται να ανοιξει την Ερτ.

----------


## yiapap

Επκροτώ και συμφωνώ (ως πολίτης και όχι νομικά- δε γνωρίζω) με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ.
Η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. ήταν πράγματι άνδρο διαφθοράς. Ως τέτοια ήταν από τους πρώτους στόχους της κυβέρνησης αφού οποιοδήποτε άλλο κλείσιμο θα προκαλούσε (εκτίμησε) περισσότερες αντιδράσεις 
Όμως με το γνωστό στυλάκι που έχουν οι κυβερνώντες τα τελευταία χρόνια πιστέψανε ότι θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν με μεθόδους που δεν συνάδουν με τη Δημοκρατία (για να το θέσω κομψά).
Κι εκεί την πάτησαν αφού η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου εκτός από βάμμενους Σαμαρικούς, κοντόφθαλμους συγκυβερνώντες και απελπισμένους απολυμένους του Ι.Τ., αντέδρασε.

Όπως όμως και με το κίνημα των αγανακτισμένων η αντίδραση δεν είχε ούτε κοινές βάσεις, ούτε κοινό στόχο. Προσωπικά δεν έχω τίποτε κοινό με την ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ. Ήθελα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Θέλω να εξορθολογιστεί από μηδενική βάση η λειτουργία της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης ακόμη κι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Δεν χαίρομαι γι αυτό αλλά κάποτε θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι οι υπεράριθμοι, οι αλεξιπτωτιστές και οι βολεμένοι θα πρέπει να φύγουν. Να καταλάβουμε ότι ο ρόλος του συνδικαλισμού δεν είναι να προστατεύει αυτούς και τα πολιτικά αφεντικά της κάθε "συνδικαλιστικής παράταξης".

Τι επιθυμώ: *Άμεση (εντός ημερών)*   επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ με το προηγούμενο προσωπικό (εκτός αν θεωρείται εφικτή η λειτουργία χωρίς π.χ. ... 6 λογιστήρια) και υπό διαφορετική διοίκηση υπό την πολιτική σκέπη ενός νέου υπουργού (δεν μπορεί ο Κεδίκογλου να την επιβλέπει, ούτε για αστείο). Το στήσιμο του νέου φορέα "ΝΕΡΙΤ" υπό την σκέπη κάποιου ξένου τεχνοκράτη (κάτι ακούστηκε ότι ο Σαμαράς πρότεινε το BBC). Την υποβολή του σχεδίου προς έγκριση από τη Βουλή. Τη ψήφισή του και την έναρξη λειτουργίας της ΝΕΡΙΤ το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
Τι βλέπω να γίνεται: ΜΠΑ ΧΑ ΛΟ. Κανείς δε θα θέλει να δουλέψει στο προσωρινό σχήμα. Οι λίγοι που θα θέλουν θα πιέζονται από τους συνδικαλιστές να μη συμφωνήσουν. Για το διάδοχο σχήμα ούτε υπάρχει σχέδιο ούτε θα δημιουργηθεί κάτι ορθολογικά. Το copy/paste από το σχέδιο που είχε κατατεθεί επί Μόσιαλου το αποδεικνύει.

Θερμό καλοκαίρι...

----------


## raspoutiv

τόσο πολύ φοβούνται την πολυφωνία οι της ΝΔ;

πριν να σιγουρευτούν πως η ΕΡΤ θα λέει αυτά που αυτή θέλει δεν την αφήνει να βγει στον αέρα ούτε ώρα
δεν τους αδικώ βέβαια γιατί με αυτά που κάνανε και με τις κωλοτούμπες που βαράνε κάθε 3 και λίγο, αρκεί 1 ωρίτσα εκπομπή για να χάσουν 1%. 
κι άντε να το ξαναφέρουν πίσω οι ΤρεμοΠρετεντέρηδες ύστερα

ο απόλυτος πανικός της ΝΔ συνεχίζεται

----------


## patch

ο σαμαράς θέλει ηρωική έξοδο (έχει περίεργη εξάρτιση από τους συμβούλους του, μουρούτη,φαηλος  :Wall: )
η μερκέλ δεν θέλει εκλογές σε καμία περίπτωση 

μένει να δούμε αν το σκυλάκι θα ακολουθήσει το αφεντικό του η θα γίνει το έλα να δεις

----------


## anon

Γιατί δεν κάνουν το πολύ απλό.
Ανοίγει η ΕΡΤ, ακριβώς με το ίδιο προσωπικό όπως και πριν, όλα ίδια.
Ομως όλες οι αποδοχές ανα ΑΦΜ (και με ονοματετώνυμο) να εμφανίζονται και να είναι διαθεσιμα ιντερνετικα. Ποιός παίρνει πόσα, πόσα έχει πάρει μέχρις στιγμής, και για ποιά καθήκοντα.
Δεν νομίζω οι της ΕΡΤ που λένε ότι μερικοί μόνο τα αρπάζουν να έχουν πρόβλημα. Ισα - ίσα, έτσι θα φανεί κιόλας πόσο αλήθεια είναι αυτά που λένε.... 
Και μετα να αφήσουμε τον κόσμο να βγάλει άποψη, απο μόνος του.

Βέβαια θα μου πείς πόσοι ξέρουν έστω και αριθμητική....  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί δεν κάνουν το πολύ απλό.
> Ανοίγει η ΕΡΤ, ακριβώς με το ίδιο προσωπικό όπως και πριν, όλα ίδια.
> Ομως όλες οι αποδοχές ανα ΑΦΜ (και με ονοματετώνυμο) να εμφανίζονται και να είναι διαθεσιμα ιντερνετικα. Ποιός παίρνει πόσα, πόσα έχει πάρει μέχρις στιγμής, και για ποιά καθήκοντα.
> Δεν νομίζω οι της ΕΡΤ που λένε ότι μερικοί μόνο τα αρπάζουν να έχουν πρόβλημα. Ισα - ίσα, έτσι θα φανεί κιόλας πόσο αλήθεια είναι αυτά που λένε.... 
> Και μετα να αφήσουμε τον κόσμο να βγάλει άποψη, απο μόνος του.
> 
> Βέβαια θα μου πείς πόσοι ξέρουν έστω και αριθμητική....


Βασικά πόσοι ξέρουν ποιοί δουλευουν, που και με τι μισθό!
Γι αυτό και εξαρχής είπα ότι δεν είμαι αντίθετος με την κατάργηση της Α.Ε.

----------


## vgiozo

> Για οσους εχουν απογοητευτει απο τις χτεσινοβραδινες εξελιξεις, να πω το εξης.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Πιστευω πως η κατασταση ΔΕΝ εχει κατασταλαξει και σιγουρα δεν εχει ληξει. Ο Σαμαρας θελει εκλογες. Για αυτο και εκανε αυτο που εκανε και με τον τροπο που εκανε. Υπαρχουν σοβαροτατα προβληματα - ΔΕΠΑ και ΟΠΑΠ, ανακεφαλαιοποιηση τραπεζων και ειδικα της Εθνικης, πλειστηριασμοι και λειτουργια της αγορας, υστερηση εσοδων και νεα μετρα, ΦΠΑ εστιασης οπου παρολες τις προσδοκιες αλλα και εξαγγελιες επισης δεν προχωρησε - τα οποια τον αναγκαζουν ειτε να κυβερνησει ως καθαρα μνημονιακος και να παρει ως δεξιος τα "σπιτια του κοσμακη", για αυτο και ο Τσιπρας χτες το ανεφερε τουλαχιστον 3 φορες στην ομιλια του, ειτε παλι να προβει σε μιας μορφης ηρωικη εξοδο. Το στριμωγμα ειναι δεδομενο και απο εδω και περα τα επικοινωνιακα τεχνασματα ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν μπορουν να λειτουργησουν.
> ...


Αφενός δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς απαντά το παραπάνω στην αμφιθυμία ορισμένων σχετικά με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ.

Αφετέρου θεωρώ πως βιάζονται κάποιοι να υποτιμήσουν τον Σαμαρά, θεωρώντας πως έψαχνε τρόπο διεξόδου...
Δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου...νομίζω πως δεν θέλει εκλογές, αυτό που θέλει -κι έχει πετύχει σε κάποιο βαθμό- είναι 
- να άρει την "τριανδρία" και "τριαρχία" στην πράξη ως προς τις κυβερνητικες επιλογές
- να συσπειρώσει τη δεξιά παράταξη συγκροτώντας μια νέα ΕΡΕ
- να εμπεδώσει έναν αυταρχικό τρόπο λειτουργίας ώστε να μπορέσει να "ελέγξει" και να απαντήσει καθώς θέλει στην αστάθεια που εκδηλώνεται και αναμένεται να ενταθεί
- να εγκλωβίσει (με "ανένδοτες" δηλώσεις) τόσο την εσωκομματική αντιπολίτευση όσο και τους εταίρους της συγκυβέρνησης, φορτώνοντάς τους αστοχίες και αποκκλίσεις
...και με αυτό τον τρόπο* προετοιμάζεται και για τα δύο ενδεχόμενα*...κι εκείνο των εκλογών και εκείνο της διατήρησης της τρικομματικής.
Πρακτικά προετοιμάζεται σήμερα για μια πιθανή αυτοδυναμία αύριο...αυτό το αύριο όμως, αμφιβάλλω πως θα ήθελαν να είναι το αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα. Αλλά υπολόγισαν τις κινήσεις τους και για τις δύο πιθανές εκβάσεις

Οι "εταίροι" του εξωτερικού ασφαλώς δεν θέλουν εκλογές αυτή τη στιγμή κι ειδικά όταν ο κόσμος συσπειρώνεται στην αντιπολίτευση, αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονται καθόλου και για τη δημοκρατία στη χώρα...επιθυμούν απλώς την "αποτελεσματικότερη" διαχείριση, οπότε όταν της βγαίνουν της τρικομματικής οι κινήσεις δεν θα παραπονιούνται, ενώ όταν κλονίζεται το πολιτικό σκηνικό, θα στηρίζουν τη κυβέρνηση αλλά θα εκτονώνουν σε κάποιο βαθμό τη κατάσταση - νίπτοντας τα χέρια τους- λέγοντας πως αυτοί δεν απαίτησαν αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις που προκάλεσαν την αστάθεια, κρατώντας πισινή για την στήριξη οποιουδήποτε άλλου σχήματος τυχόν προκύψει, αρκεί να στηρίζει τις επιλογές τις τρόϊκας.

Με την απόφασή του το ΣτΕ κατά ένα τρόπο πετάει το μπαλάκι και στους δημοσιογράφους, οι οποίοι στο παρασκήνιο, βλέποντας πως πάμε τελικά για την συγκρότηση του νέου φορέα, μπορεί να αλληλοφαγώνονται για τις διαθέσιμες θέσεις. Αν ήταν δλδ να παραμείνει ως έχει η ΕΡΤ μεσο/μακρο-πρόθεσμα θα ευνοούσε την ενότητα στις γραμμές των εργαζομένων του, ενώ με αυτή τη θολή προοπτική, καθένας μπορέι να κρίνει ότι πρέπει λίγο να καλύψει το τομάρι του, με "διακριτικές" υποσημειώσεις στον λόγο του...κι όσο παρακολούθησα σήμερα, νομίζω πως αυτό έρχει αρχίσει λίγο να συμβαίνει.

----------


## nnn

Τι να την κάνουν την πολυφωνία αφού υπάρχει ο Σκάϊ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nostra_fora

Αν ο Σαμαράς ήθελε ηρωική έξοδο,δεν νομίζω οτι θα ετρεχε στα Γερμανικά αφεντικά για υποστήριξη.

----------


## kontinos

Και κατι που ξεκαθαριζει λιγο τα πραγματα.

Τι αποφασισε το ΣτΕ

Αυτα που ελεγα χτες στο περιπου.
Το πολυ ζουμι στην 4η παραγραφο.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Γιατί δεν κάνουν το πολύ απλό.
> Ανοίγει η ΕΡΤ, ακριβώς με το ίδιο προσωπικό όπως και πριν, όλα ίδια.
> Ομως όλες οι αποδοχές ανα ΑΦΜ (και με ονοματετώνυμο) να εμφανίζονται και να είναι διαθεσιμα ιντερνετικα. Ποιός παίρνει πόσα, πόσα έχει πάρει μέχρις στιγμής, και για ποιά καθήκοντα.
> Δεν νομίζω οι της ΕΡΤ που λένε ότι μερικοί μόνο τα αρπάζουν να έχουν πρόβλημα. Ισα - ίσα, έτσι θα φανεί κιόλας πόσο αλήθεια είναι αυτά που λένε.... 
> Και μετα να αφήσουμε τον κόσμο να βγάλει άποψη, απο μόνος του.
> 
> Βέβαια θα μου πείς πόσοι ξέρουν έστω και αριθμητική....


αυτό θα μπορούσαμε να το ζητούμε γενικά κι όχι μόνο στην ΕΡΤ αλλά
1) δεν ξέρουμε αν τα νούμερα είναι αληθή
2) σκοντάφτουμε, και ορθώς, στα προσωπικά δεδομένα

----------


## harris

> Βασικά πόσοι ξέρουν ποιοί δουλευουν, που και με τι μισθό!


Αυτό είναι το ευκολότερο να το μάθουμε πάντως... Πριν γίνει ότι έγινε λέγανε για 5.000 εργαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ. Τελικά είναι 2.500. Εκ των οποίων οι παχυλά αμοιβόμενοι είναι τα λαμόγια που έχουν εγκατασταθεί ως "σύμβουλοι" ή "δημοσιογράφοι" (βλ. Σαλαγκούδη) βαλμένοι από την ίδια κυβέρνηση που θέλει να καταργήσει την ΕΡΤ για να φτιάξει έναν νέο φορέα που θα προσλάβει "αξιοκρατικά" το νέο προσωπικό. Ένα νέο οργανισμό που δεν μας έχει πει κανείς τι θα είναι, τι θα κάνει, ποιος ο σκοπός του, ποια η μορφή του, απολύτως τίποτα.

Πολύ μεγκάλες απαιτήσεις έχεις από την κυβέρνηση μου φαίνεται περί εξυγίανσης του οτιδήποτε... Λες και δεν έχουμε δει πράξεις τον τελευταίο χρόνο...

----------


## anon

> Βασικά πόσοι ξέρουν ποιοί δουλευουν, που και με τι μισθό!
> Γι αυτό και εξαρχής είπα ότι δεν είμαι αντίθετος με την κατάργηση της Α.Ε.


Αυτά ειναι σάπια ότι δεν μπορουν να ξέρουν. Μια χαρά όλα τα ποσά πληρώνονται μέσω τραπεζών. Απο λογαριασμούς εκταμιεύονται, σε λογαριασμούς πάνε. Να βγούν όλες οι κινήσεις στην διαύγεια. Τόσο απλό.

----------


## emeliss

Ψάχνετε την επόμενη μέρα στην ΕΡΤ την στιγμή που το έλλειμμα της Δημοκρατίας καλά κρατεί. Ο πρωθυπουργός είναι πολύ απασχολημένος με τα αφεντικά μας σήμερα και δεν έχει χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με κάτι πεζό όπως η Δημοκρατία.

Πρέπει να καταργηθεί η πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου και να εμποδιστεί κάθε μελλοντική απαξίωση της Βουλής.

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτά ειναι σάπια ότι δεν μπορουν να ξέρουν. Μια χαρά όλα τα ποσά πληρώνονται μέσω τραπεζών. Απο λογαριασμούς εκταμιεύονται, σε λογαριασμούς πάνε. Να βγούν όλες οι κινήσεις στην διαύγεια. Τόσο απλό.


Τα ποσά ανά ΑΦΜ ας πούμε ότι βγαίνουν. Επίσης ας πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν πληρωμές σε ρευστό (π.χ. έξοδα κίνησης, λοιπά). Για ποιες θέσεις; Για ποιες παραγωγές; Από ποιο λογιστήριο;
Επιμένω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλό (όχι ότι αν ήταν θα το κάνανε αλλά ας δούμε τώρα τι γίνεται).

- - - Updated - - -




> Ψάχνετε την επόμενη μέρα στην ΕΡΤ την στιγμή που το έλλειμμα της Δημοκρατίας καλά κρατεί. Ο πρωθυπουργός είναι πολύ απασχολημένος με τα αφεντικά μας σήμερα και δεν έχει χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με κάτι πεζό όπως η Δημοκρατία.
> 
> Πρέπει να καταργηθεί η πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου και να εμποδιστεί κάθε μελλοντική απαξίωση της Βουλής.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ψάχνετε την επόμενη μέρα στην ΕΡΤ την στιγμή που το έλλειμμα της Δημοκρατίας καλά κρατεί. Ο πρωθυπουργός είναι πολύ απασχολημένος με τα αφεντικά μας σήμερα και δεν έχει χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με κάτι πεζό όπως η Δημοκρατία.
> 
> Πρέπει να καταργηθεί η πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου και να εμποδιστεί κάθε μελλοντική απαξίωση της Βουλής.


γιατί δεν ζητάει από καναν ξένο πρωθυπουργό να τον υποδεχτεί, ακόμα και το Μπερίσα, ώστε να αρχίσει πάλι τα success story;

αλλά ξέχασα, ποιος θα στείλει τηλεοπτικά συνεργεία στο εξωτερικό να καλύψει τις επικοινωνιακές του περατζάδες; το MEGA θα πληρώσει; μόνο η ΕΡΤ αυτά τα χουβαρνταλίκια

----------


## yiapap

> γιατί δεν ζητάει από καναν ξένο πρωθυπουργό να τον υποδεχτεί, ακόμα και το Μπερίσα, ώστε να αρχίσει πάλι τα success story;
> 
> αλλά ξέχασα, ποιος θα στείλει τηλεοπτικά συνεργεία στο εξωτερικό να καλύψει τις επικοινωνιακές του περατζάδες; το MEGA θα πληρώσει; μόνο η ΕΡΤ αυτά τα χουβαρνταλίκια


Τώρα να γίνω κακός και να πω:
Ας πάρει τη γνωστή κουστοδία των 127 δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ που θα μας κοστίσουν 2-3 εκατομμυριάκια
Ε;ε;ε;ε;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vgiozo

> Και κατι που ξεκαθαριζει λιγο τα πραγματα.
> 
> Τι αποφασισε το ΣτΕ
> 
> Αυτα που ελεγα χτες στο περιπου.
> Το πολυ ζουμι στην 4η παραγραφο.


Ας το βάλουμε σε παράθεση να φαίνεται κι όλας




> *Τί αποφάσισε το ΣτΕ;*
> 
> Περίσσεψαν τα πανηγύρια όλων ανεξαιρέτως των κομμάτων της διαχείρισης για την προσωρινή διαταγή του προέδρου του ΣτΕ, η οποία υποτίθεται ότι επαναφέρει τη συχνότητα και το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ στον αέρα, ακυρώνοντας την Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση (ΚΥΑ) που εκδόθηκε στις 11/6/2013, η οποία έβαζε λουκέτο και έκλεινε τους διακόπτες της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Ποια είναι η αλήθεια;
> 
> *Η ΚΥΑ της κυβέρνησης αποτελούνταν από έξι άρθρα. Το πρώτο αφορούσε στην κατάργηση και τη διακοπή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ. Το δεύτερο αφορούσε στην τύχη των συχνοτήτων και της περιουσίας της. Το τρίτο ρύθμιζε τις εργασιακές σχέσεις του προσωπικού της* και προέβλεπε επί λέξει: _«1. Οι συμβάσεις εργασίας του απασχολούμενου με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο προσωπικού, όπως το τακτικό και έκτακτο προσωπικό ή άλλο προσωπικό καθώς και κάθε είδους συμβάσεις έργου ή εργασίας με εξωτερικούς ή άλλους συνεργάτες προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ, και των θυγατρικών εταιρειών της λύονται από τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας. Για τις περιπτώσεις τις οποίες αφορά, η παρούσα απόφαση συνιστά και καταγγελία της ατομικής συμβάσεως εργασίας._ 2. Το προσωπικό της προηγούμενης παραγράφου δικαιούται την νόμιμη κατά περίπτωση, σύμφωνα με τις κείμενες διατάξεις, αποζημίωση (...)». Με άλλα λόγια, το άρθρο 3 της ΚΥΑ απέλυε όλους τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ. Το άρθρο τέσσερα αφορούσε τη λήξη της θητείας του ΔΣ της ΕΡΤ, το άρθρο πέντε ρύθμιζε το ανταποδοτικό τέλος και το άρθρο έξι διαδικαστικά ζητήματα σχετικά με τη δημοσίευση της ΚΥΑ.
> *
> Τι αποφάσισε ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ*; Γράφει επί λέξει η Προσωρινή διαταγή: «_1. Την αναστολή της εκτέλεσης της προσβαλλόμενης υπ' αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης αποκλειστικά ως προς το μέρος της, με το οποίο προβλέπεται α) ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ, και β) ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ παραμένουν ανενεργές (άρθρο 2 παρ. 2 περ. β της παραπάνω Κ.Υ.Α.). 2. Τη λήψη από τους συναρμόδιους Υπουργό Οικονομικών και Υφυπουργό στον Πρωθυπουργό των αναγκαίων οργανωτικών μέτρων για τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα για το χρονικό διάστημα έως τη σύσταση και λειτουργία νέου φορέα που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον, όπως προβλέπεται από την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1 της υπ' αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης_».
> ...


Το θέμα είναι ποιά φόρμουλα θα βρεθεί για τη εφαρμογή της απόφασης
- πώς θα προσληφθούν οι δημοσιογράφοι, τεχνικοί και προϊστάμενοι που θα αναλάβουν τη μεταβατική λειτουργία
- πώς θα μπορέσουν αυτοί να λειτουργήσουν στη πράξη την ΕΡΤ και τους ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς τους και ποιούς και με τί προγραμμα
- πώς θα εκκενωθούν οι υπάρχοντες εργαζόμενοι από τις εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ για να τεθεί σε λειτουργία το μεταβατικό σχήμα

Στη "καλύτερη" περίπτωση - για την πρόκληση της μικρότερης δυνατής έντασης - οι υπάρχοντες θα θεωρηθούν ως νεο-προσληφθέντες με ολιγόμηνες συμβάσεις και θα απολυθούν οριστικά κάποιοι απ' αυτούς όταν συγκροτηθεί ο νέος φορέας.
Εντωμεταξύ πιθανότατα θα τρώγονται μεταξύ τους...

Η δική "μας" υποχρέωση: να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ακριβώς τί συμβαίνει, να διεκδικήσουμε μια καθολική λύση, να επισημάνουμε τους κινδύνους και να ασκήσουμε κριτική στις "προσωπικές στρατηγικές"...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Τώρα να γίνω κακός και να πω:
> Ας πάρει τη γνωστή κουστοδία των 127 δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ που θα μας κοστίσουν 2-3 εκατομμυριάκια
> Ε;ε;ε;ε;


βασικά κάποιους τεχνικούς χρειάζεται για να στείλουν εικόνα, δορυφορική σύνδεση εννοείται και 1 δημοσιογράφο στο στούντιο να κάνει διαβάζει τα κείμενα του Λιάτσου

αυτοί πάντως βρίσκανε ευκαιρία να στείλουν αποστολή 30-40 άτομα για διακοπές
στο Σινικό Τείχος είχε πίσω του το κλασσικό μπουλούκι άξεστων ημετέρων και δε διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανένας ευαίσθητος δημοσιογράφος σε θέματα σπατάλης, βλ.Μπάμπης, για το τι δουλειά έχουνε όλοι αυτοί εκεί και τι νόημα έχει η βεγγέρα στα τουριστικά αξιοθέατα

με κλειστή ΕΡΤ πάντως, δε νομίζω να μπορεί να τα κάνει αυτά προς το παρόν. πρώτα θα χαρτζιλικώσει το MEGA για αυτές τις αποστολές και μετά θα ξαναρχίσει το γύρο του κόσμου με 80 βύσματα

----------


## patch

Πράσινοι φρουροί στο ραδιομέγαρο


*Όποιος δεν αδράξει την ευκαιρία που προσφέρει η κατάληψη της ΕΡΤ δεν δικαιούται να επικρίνει ξανά το μνημόνιο* 

Από το πρώτο 24ωρο είχε γίνει σαφές ότι η κατάληψη του ραδιομεγάρου δεν αφορούσε μόνο τους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ αλλά τη δημοκρατία, την ελευθερία και τη διαχείριση των δημοσίων αγαθών. Τα πολιτικά γραφεία ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΝΔ και ΔΗΜΑΡ συνειδητοποιούσαν ότι καθώς η ΕΣΗΕΑ κατάφερε να μπλοκάρει το μηχανισμό προπαγάνδας της Τρόικας, με την απεργία στα ΜΜΕ, το άνοιγμα των μικροφώνων της ΕΡΤ στην κοινωνία απειλούσε άμεσα όχι μόνο την επιβίωση της κυβέρνησης αλλά ολόκληρης της μνημονιακής πολιτικής.
.......

http://info-war.gr/2013/06/πράσινοι-...το-ραδι/

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ανακοίνωση ΠΑΣΟΚ πριν 3 λεπτα :*ANOIΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΡΑ!*


Το ρεζουμέ δηλαδή.





> Η ανακοίνωση του γραφείου Τύπου αναφέρει:
> 
> «Ο σεβασμός του δημοκρατικού κράτους δικαίου επιβάλλει την άμεση συμμόρφωση στην προσωρινή διαταγή του Προέδρου του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας.  Καμία καθυστέρηση δεν δικαιολογείται. Όποιοι βρήκαν τον τρόπο να διακόψουν σε λίγες ώρες τη λειτουργία της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, οφείλουν να κάνουν όλα όσα πρέπει για να αποκαταστήσουν τη λειτουργία αυτή».

----------


## OnAl3rt

> *Άμεση (εντός ημερών)*


Το ΣτΕ δεν αναφέρει "εντός ημερών". Η απόφαση είναι άμεσα εκτελεστή και αφού δεν υπάρχει άλλος δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας, πέραν της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ, πρέπει να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.
Έχουμε δηλαδή άλλη μια αντισυνταγματική πράξη που καταλύει τη δημοκρατία.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Ακολουθεί άμεσα και η ΔΗΜΑΡ λέει η Ρεπούση με ανάλογη ανακοίνωση

----------


## raspoutiv

> Πράσινοι φρουροί στο ραδιομέγαρο
> 
> 
> *Όποιος δεν αδράξει την ευκαιρία που προσφέρει η κατάληψη της ΕΡΤ δεν δικαιούται να επικρίνει ξανά το μνημόνιο* 
> 
> Από το πρώτο 24ωρο είχε γίνει σαφές ότι η κατάληψη του ραδιομεγάρου δεν αφορούσε μόνο τους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ αλλά τη δημοκρατία, την ελευθερία και τη διαχείριση των δημοσίων αγαθών. Τα πολιτικά γραφεία ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΝΔ και ΔΗΜΑΡ συνειδητοποιούσαν ότι καθώς η ΕΣΗΕΑ κατάφερε να μπλοκάρει το μηχανισμό προπαγάνδας της Τρόικας, με την απεργία στα ΜΜΕ, το άνοιγμα των μικροφώνων της ΕΡΤ στην κοινωνία απειλούσε άμεσα όχι μόνο την επιβίωση της κυβέρνησης αλλά ολόκληρης της μνημονιακής πολιτικής.
> .......
> 
> http://info-war.gr/2013/06/πράσινοι-...το-ραδι/


αυτό το άρθρο πρέπει να το διαβάσουν όλοι
να γιατί φώναζε ο Παπαχρήστος πως τα κοράκια έχουνε πέσει εδώ μέσα πάλι
να γιατί το τραπέζι της Στάη ήταν το εχθρικότερο από πλευράς προσώπων προς κάθε αντίδραση στην Μνημονιακή Κυβέρνηση αλλά μας ξαφνιάσαν όλοι με τη δήθεν βούλησή τους να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ
να γιατί η Βούλτεψη τους έλεγε πως "ερωτευθήκατε το βιαστή σας" κι εκείνοι γέλαγαν
γιατί δεν είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι τι πάει να κάνει το ΠΑΣΟΚ εκεί μέσα
ο Βενιζέλος πήγε να σώσει το Σαμαρά από τη λαϊκή ανατροπή με τη στάση του (ο Κουβέλης το χαβά του όχι αλλά στηρίζω την κυβέρνηση)

άλλη 1 σπίλωση επιχειρούν, σαν αυτή που κάνανε στα μυαλά μας για την εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου
χειραγώγηση και κατευνασμό επιχειρούν

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Σε ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε και η ΔΗΜΑΡ αναφέρεται ότι η προσωρινή διαταγή του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας είναι άμεσα εκτελεστή.




> «Έπρεπε ήδη από χθες να λειτουργήσει η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, να μεταδίδονται οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικές εκπομπές και να ενεργοποιηθούν οι διαδικτυακοί ιστότοποι της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.
> 
> » Έπρεπε ήδη από χθες να καταστούν ενεργές όλες οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ. Η μη εκτέλεση της προσωρινής διαταγής αποτελεί παράνομη ενέργεια.
> 
> » Η ΔΗΜΑΡ επιμένει στην ανάκληση της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου.
> 
> » Από κει και πέρα, με την ΕΡΤ σε λειτουργία, να προωθηθούν και να γίνουν άμεσα, χωρίς καθυστέρηση, οι αναγκαίες αναδιαρθρώσεις και ο εξορθολογισμός της ΕΡΤ».

----------


## patch

> αυτό το άρθρο πρέπει να το διαβάσουν όλοι
> να γιατί φώναζε ο Παπαχρήστος πως τα κοράκια έχουνε πάλι εδώ μέσα πάλι
> να γιατί το τραπέζι της Στάη ήταν το εχθρικότερο από πλευράς προσώπων προς κάθε αντίδραση στην Μνημονιακή Κυβέρνηση αλλά μας ξαφνιάσαν όλοι με τη δήθεν βούλησή τους να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ
> να γιατί η Βούλτεψη τους έλεγε πως "ερωτευθήκατε το βιαστή σας" κι εκείνοι γέλαγαν
> γιατί δεν είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι τι πάει να κάνει το ΠΑΣΟΚ εκεί μέσα
> ο Βενιζέλος πήγε να σώσει το Σαμαρά από τη λαϊκή ανατροπή με τη στάση του (ο Κουβέλης το χαβά του όχι αλλά στηρίζω την κυβέρνηση)
> 
> άλλη 1 σπίλωση επιχειρούν, σαν αυτή που κάνανε στα μυαλά μας για την εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου
> χειραγώγηση και κατευνασμό επιχειρούν


 :One thumb up: 
το θέμα είναι ότι έχουμε πολλά ζώα (με όλη την σημασία της λέξης) που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι το στε δεν είναι τπτ άλλο από μια λύτρωση χρόνου στο μαύρο μπλοκ 
επίσης την απόλυση 2656 ΔΥ, το χάρισμα συχνοτήτων στα λαμογια, την κλοπή εξοπλισμού/αρχείου/θησαυρού πολιτισμού και ελληνισμού αυτής της χώρας

ξαφνικά το θέμα μας δεν είναι η δημοκρατία αλλά το μαύρο της ερτ, ε ωραία τώρα είναι disco ball έχει όλα τα χρώματα

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Λοιπόν ας πάρω ένα ρίσκο.Βλέπωντας τις δηλώσεις μόλις τώρα από ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ και υπό την προυπόθεση ότι ο πίτσαμαν συνεχίσει και σήμερα το κινέζος δόγμα τότε πάμε για εκλογές.

Νομίζω αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται κάπως καλύτερα.

----------


## patch

> Λοιπόν ας πάρω ένα ρίσκο.Βλέπωντας τις δηλώσεις μόλις τώρα από ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ και υπό την προυπόθεση ότι ο πίτσαμαν συνεχίσει και σήμερα το κινέζος δόγμα τότε πάμε για εκλογές.
> 
> Νομίζω αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται κάπως καλύτερα.


πασοκ & δημαρ αν κόπτονται όντως για την δημοκρατία ας ψηφίσουν σήμερα την τροπολογία του κκ, ας κάνει το ίδιο και ο σύριζα για να δούμε για τι ακριβός ρήξη μας μιλάει, το ίδιο και οι ανελ αν και δεν χρειάζεται
εάν το κάνουν αύριο μοιράζει π πρόεδρος διερευνητικές εντολές 
τόσο απλά

----------


## kontinos

> πασοκ & δημαρ αν κόπτονται όντως για την δημοκρατία ας ψηφίσουν σήμερα την τροπολογία του κκ, ας κάνει το ίδιο και ο σύριζα για να δούμε για τι ακριβός ρήξη μας μιλάει, το ίδιο και οι ανελ αν και δεν χρειάζεται
> εάν το κάνουν αύριο μοιράζει π πρόεδρος διερευνητικές εντολές 
> τόσο απλά


Θα βρουν νομικιστικα κολπακια να μην τεθει καν σε ψηφοφορια η τροπολογια.

----------


## emeliss

Κανένα κολπάκι δεν θα κάνουν. Αν γουστάρει ο Λυκουρέντζος μπαίνει το θέμα, αν δεν γουστάρει δεν μπαίνει.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Ούτε εκλογές ούτε τίποτα... Λίγο χρόνο θέλουν ακόμα ώστε να λήξει η Διαβούλευση για το Νομοσχέδιο που θα αποδώσει τις άδειες για τους διαύλους ψηφιακής εκπομπής. (19/6/2013).
Μετά θα ανοίξουν την ΕΡΤ. Θέατρο...

----------


## yiapap

> Το ΣτΕ δεν αναφέρει "εντός ημερών". Η απόφαση είναι άμεσα εκτελεστή και αφού δεν υπάρχει άλλος δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας, πέραν της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ, πρέπει να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.
> Έχουμε δηλαδή άλλη μια αντισυνταγματική πράξη που καταλύει τη δημοκρατία.


Το "άμεσα εκτελέσιμη" νομικά σημαίνει στα όρια του εφικτού. Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή δεν εκτελέστηκε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ μπορείς να καταγγείλεις τον υπουργό.
Η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. είναι υπό εκκαθάριση και συνεπώς υφίσταται ως νομικό πρόσωπο. Συνεπώς η πιο γρήγορη λύση πράγματι είναι να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ. Το πώς και με ποιούς θα το δούμε στην πορεία.

----------


## harris

> Το "άμεσα εκτελέσιμη" νομικά σημαίνει στα όρια του εφικτού. Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή δεν εκτελέστηκε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ μπορείς να καταγγείλεις τον υπουργό.


Σύμφωνα με νομικούς (δεν ξέρω, απλά μεταφέρω) κανονικά έπρεπε ήδη να ισχύει διαδικασία αυτόφωρου για το στουρνάρι από την στιγμή που αμέσως μετά την έκδοση της απόφασης δεν είχε ήδη ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ και οι πομποί της...

----------


## kontinos

> Το "άμεσα εκτελέσιμη" νομικά σημαίνει στα όρια του εφικτού. Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή δεν εκτελέστηκε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ μπορείς να καταγγείλεις τον υπουργό.
> Η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. είναι υπό εκκαθάριση και συνεπώς υφίσταται ως νομικό πρόσωπο. Συνεπώς η πιο γρήγορη λύση πράγματι είναι να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ. Το πώς και με ποιούς θα το δούμε στην πορεία.


 :No no: 

Στο αρθρο 1 καταργειται η ΕΡΤ και στο αρθρο 2 η περιουσια της περνα αυτοματα στο δημοσιο υπο τον Στουρναρα.

Αναλυτικα εδω

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό που μας λένε τώρα είναι ότι οι μισθωτοί φταίνε για τα χρέη των επιχειρήσεων αν  είναι πότε δυνατόν μα αυτά που ακούμε θα ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε. Αυτή είναι δεξιά :Question:  :Exclamation:

----------


## VasP

'ΚΟΜΙΣΙΟΝ σε Σαμαρά: Επιτέλους σεβαστείτε την απόφαση του ΣτΕ και ανοίξτε την ΕΡΤ!'

«Μαύρη τρύπα» στην Υγεία ανακάλυψε η Τρόικα




> Νέα δεδομένα στη διαπραγμάτευση με την Τρόικα προκαλούν τα ελλείμματα του ΕΟΠΥΥ και των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων.
> 
> Στη σύσκεψη με τον Γιάννη Στουρνάρα, η Τρόικα ζήτησε να βρεθούν από τώρα λύσεις και τρόποι, με τους οποίους θα καλυφθεί η «μαύρη τρύπα» που δημιουργείται στον προϋπολογισμό και υπολογίζεται σε περίπου ένα δισ. ευρώ για φέτος και τουλάχιστον 2,5 δισ. ευρώ στη διετία 2013-2014.


Κλείστε τον ΕΟΠΥΥ για να τον εξυγιάνετε και να έρθει ανάπτυξη. Εγώ πηγαίνω μόνο σε ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία και δεν θέλω να πληρώνω χαράτσι κάθε χρόνο μέσω της φορολογίας εισοδήματος. Και τα παιδιά μου τα πηγαίνω σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία. Δεν θέλω να πληρώνω καθόλου χαράτσια. Καταργήστε τους φόρους για να βγούμε από την κρίση.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Το "άμεσα εκτελέσιμη" νομικά σημαίνει στα όρια του εφικτού. Δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή δεν εκτελέστηκε ΣΗΜΕΡΑ μπορείς να καταγγείλεις τον υπουργό.
> Η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. είναι υπό εκκαθάριση και συνεπώς υφίσταται ως νομικό πρόσωπο. Συνεπώς η πιο γρήγορη λύση πράγματι είναι να ξανανοίξει η ΕΡΤ. Το πώς και με ποιούς θα το δούμε στην πορεία.


Δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς οτι είναι δύσκολο να σηκώσουν μερικούς διακόπτες; Άρα το "όρια του εφικτού" δεν δικαιολογεί το "μερικές μέρες".
Και ναι ο υπουργός έχει ποινικές ευθύνες. 
Κανονικό ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟ

----------


## gkamared

> 'ΚΟΜΙΣΙΟΝ σε Σαμαρά: Επιτέλους σεβαστείτε την απόφαση του ΣτΕ και ανοίξτε την ΕΡΤ!'
> 
> «Μαύρη τρύπα» στην Υγεία ανακάλυψε η Τρόικα
> 
> 
> 
> Κλείστε τον ΕΟΠΥΥ για να τον εξυγιάνετε και να έρθει ανάπτυξη. Εγώ πηγαίνω μόνο σε ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία και δεν θέλω να πληρώνω χαράτσι κάθε χρόνο μέσω της φορολογίας εισοδήματος. Και τα παιδιά μου τα πηγαίνω σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία. Δεν θέλω να πληρώνω καθόλου χαράτσια. Καταργήστε τους φόρους για να βγούμε από την κρίση.


Η ανοικονότητα σε όλο το μεγαλείο.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν πιστεύω να εννοείς οτι είναι δύσκολο να σηκώσουν μερικούς διακόπτες; Άρα το "όρια του εφικτού" δεν δικαιολογεί το "μερικές μέρες".
> Και ναι ο υπουργός έχει ποινικές ευθύνες. 
> Κανονικό ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟ


Ποιός θα κάνει εκπομπή; 
Έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση; Ποιός θα είναι αρχισυντάκτης; Ποιός είναι ο νόμιμος υπευθυνος; Ποιός αποτελεί τη διοίκηση;
Δεν είναι θέμα "μερικών διακοπτών" οπως καταλαβαίνετε.

----------


## VasP

Ο Σαμαράς βρίσκεται σε πανικό. Επειδή δεν μπορεί να εξυγιάνει τον δημόσιο τομέα, έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ. Πρέπει να φύγει από πρωθυπουργός, είτε με εκλογές είτε χωρίς. Σπέρνει την διχόνοια στον κόσμο. Έχει χωρίσει τους Έλληνες σε οπαδούς της δήθεν εξυγίανσης και οπαδούς των δήθεν βολεμένων.

----------


## 29gk

> Αφενός δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς απαντά το παραπάνω στην αμφιθυμία ορισμένων σχετικά με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αφετέρου θεωρώ πως βιάζονται κάποιοι να υποτιμήσουν τον Σαμαρά, θεωρώντας πως έψαχνε τρόπο διεξόδου...
> ...



*Spoiler:*









Απαντησα οχι στην αποφαση του ΣΤΕ, αλλα σε ολους οσους πιστεψαν και πιστευουν οτι η τρικομματικη κυβερνηση αλλα και ο Σαμαρας την σκαπουλαραν.

Με λιγα λογια, το νοημα των οσων πιστευω συνοψιζεται πολυ ευκολα και σχεδον μονολεκτικα :

- Σαμαρας και ΝΔ = σε κατασταση τρομου με το ενα λαθος να ακολουθει το αλλο. Δεν ειναι ψυχραιμοι και εχουν προβληματα, ορατα και αορατα.
- Βενιζελος = Δεν χαμπαριαζει ευκολα τουτος. Βρηκε ευκαιρια για παιχνιδι και βυζαντινισμους, κατι στο οποιο και εχει ειδικευση. Οι υπολοιποι ΠΑΣΟΚοι, αλλοι σε νιρβανα και αλλοι σε ανησυχια
- ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΚΚΕ= μεχρι στιγμης κερδισμενοι. Πολυ, λιγοτερο, περισσοτερο αλλα σιγουρα κερδισμενοι
- ΔΗΜΑΡ = αστα να παν στο διαολο. Που να το πιασεις και που να το αφησεις. Αναιμικες προσπαθειες συμβιβασμου των ασυμβιβαστων ομως. Μεγαλη εως και ανεπανορθωτη ζημια

- Εργαζομενοι ΕΡΤ = την πατησαν. Δυστηχως δεν εχω αλλη εκφραση και πιστευω πως οποια και να ειναι η εξελιξη, οι δουλειες τους εχουν χαθει. Μαλλον και οι προοπτικες τους.

----------


## emeliss

Είναι εύκολο για την κυβέρνηση να γκρεμίσει αλλά δύσκολο να δημιουργήσει. Αυτή την κυβέρνηση έχουμε.

----------


## 29gk

> Ο Σαμαράς βρίσκεται σε πανικό. Επειδή δεν μπορεί να εξυγιάνει τον δημόσιο τομέα, έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ. Πρέπει να φύγει από πρωθυπουργός, είτε με εκλογές είτε χωρίς. Σπέρνει την διχόνοια στον κόσμο. Έχει χωρίσει τους Έλληνες σε οπαδούς της δήθεν εξυγίανσης και οπαδούς των δήθεν βολεμένων.


Το προβλημα της ΕΡΤ, δεν ειναι τεχνικο ουτε και μνημονιακης φυσης. Ειναι καθαρα και βαθια πολιτικο. Και ο τροπος που εκλεισε και εξακολουθει να μενει κλειστη, αφορα ακομα και ενα δευτερο προβλημα, πολιτικο και θεσμικο αυτο και ακομα-ακομα και εντελως ανεξαρτητο.

----------


## emeliss

> Ποιός θα κάνει εκπομπή; 
> Έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση; Ποιός θα είναι αρχισυντάκτης; Ποιός είναι ο νόμιμος υπευθυνος; Ποιός αποτελεί τη διοίκηση;
> Δεν είναι θέμα "μερικών διακοπτών" οπως καταλαβαίνετε.


Αν και είμαι κατά της αυτοδιαχείρισης, αυτή την στιγμή αποτελεί μονόδρομο.

----------


## patch

ο αρης χατζηστεφανου  σε λιγο στην νετ

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν και είμαι κατά της αυτοδιαχείρισης, αυτή την στιγμή αποτελεί μονόδρομο.


δεν υπάρχουν, δεν υφισταντε οι υπάλληλοι, ποια αυτοδιαχείριση λες   
πρέπει να πάρουν πίσω το ΠΝΠ

----------


## yiapap

> Αν και είμαι κατά της αυτοδιαχείρισης, αυτή την στιγμή αποτελεί μονόδρομο.


Και πως θα πληρωθούν; Πως θα πάρουν χρήματα από το Δημόσιο χωρίς κάποιου είδους σύμβαση; Και τι θα πει αυτοδιαχείριση; Αν κάνω εγώ αύριο μήνυση στο δελτίο ειδήσεων ποιός θα είναι ο νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος;

----------


## emeliss

Αυτός που ήταν και χθες. Μία εβδομάδα η ΕΡΤ είναι σε αυτοδιαχείριση και πρέπει να συνεχιστεί έως ότου υπάρξει αληθινή λύση.

Λύση δεν είναι 30 άτομα με δίμηνη σύμβαση ώστε να δείχνει κάτι το κουτί. Λύση δεν είναι το φίμωμα της ραδιοφωνίας.

----------


## giwrgosth

Για να καταλάβω την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, αν φυσικά την έχει καταλάβει κανείς...
Νοικιάζω μια μονοκατοικία και ο ιδιοκτήτης μου κάνει έξωση για να την γκρεμίσει και να χτίσει πολυκατοικία.
Κάνω προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ και αυτό αποφασίζει πως ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να γκρεμίσει την μονοκατοικία, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση.
Κατάλαβα λάθος?

----------


## mpetou

> Ποιός θα κάνει εκπομπή; 
> Έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση; Ποιός θα είναι αρχισυντάκτης; Ποιός είναι ο νόμιμος υπευθυνος; Ποιός αποτελεί τη διοίκηση;
> Δεν είναι θέμα "μερικών διακοπτών" οπως καταλαβαίνετε.


θα δανεισει 100 ατομα απο το σκαι ο αλαφουζος στο στουρνανα σιγα το προβλημα

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Κάνω προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ και αυτό αποφασίζει πως ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να γκρεμίσει την μονοκατοικία, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση.
> Κατάλαβα λάθος?


 :Razz:   :ROFL: 

Το θέατρο του παραλόγου λέμε.

----------


## patch

> Για να καταλάβω την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, αν φυσικά την έχει καταλάβει κανείς...
> Νοικιάζω μια μονοκατοικία και ο ιδιοκτήτης μου κάνει έξωση για να την γκρεμίσει και να χτίσει πολυκατοικία.
> Κάνω προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ και αυτό αποφασίζει πως ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να γκρεμίσει την μονοκατοικία, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση.
> Κατάλαβα λάθος?


 :Worthy:

----------


## ifaigios

Μόλις είπαν στη ΝΕΤ ότι ο ΟΤΕ, η Nova και οι δορυφορικοί πάροχοι είναι έτοιμοι να ανοίξουν το σήμα, αλλά περιμένουν εντολή από τον Στουρνάρα, ο οποίος δεν τη δίνει. Επίσης τα ΕΚΑΜ παραμένουν σε Κατεχάκη, Μουρούζη και κέντρα εκπομπής απαγορεύοντας την είσοδο στους τεχνικούς της ΕΡΤ.

Πάντως δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο Στουρνάρας πάει κόντρα σε απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Όταν είχε βγει προσωρινή απόφαση του ΣτΕ που έκρινε αντισυνταγματική την είσπραξη του ΕΕΤΗΔΕ μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, ο Στουρνάρας έδωσε (εντελώς παράνομα) εντολή στη ΔΕΗ να συνεχίσει την είσπραξη μέχρι να βγει η οριστική απόφαση (η οποία τελικά ανέτρεπε την προσωρινή).

----------


## yiapap

> Για να καταλάβω την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, αν φυσικά την έχει καταλάβει κανείς...
> Νοικιάζω μια μονοκατοικία και ο ιδιοκτήτης μου κάνει έξωση για να την γκρεμίσει και να χτίσει πολυκατοικία.
> Κάνω προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ και αυτό αποφασίζει πως ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να γκρεμίσει την μονοκατοικία, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση.
> Κατάλαβα λάθος?


Όχι.
Η αντιστοιχία είναι ότι θα πρέπει κάποιος (όχι απαραίτητα εσύ και όλη σου η οικογένεια) να μένει στη μονοκατοικία μέχρι να έρθουν οι μπουλντόζες και να ανεβάσουν την πολυκατοικία.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ποιός θα κάνει εκπομπή; 
> Έχει υπογράψει σύμβαση; Ποιός θα είναι αρχισυντάκτης; Ποιός είναι ο νόμιμος υπευθυνος; Ποιός αποτελεί τη διοίκηση;
> Δεν είναι θέμα "μερικών διακοπτών" οπως καταλαβαίνετε.


Ναι μερικών διακοπτών είναι. Οι υπάλληλοι θα είναι οι ίδιοι.
Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς καινούριες προσλήψεις, οι οποίες θα είναι πέρα από κάθε αξιοκρατική διαδικασία.
Αυτο λέγετε υποκρισία. Να ζητάς να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, αλλά να μην έχεις πρόβλημα που θα προσλάβει κάποιους απ την άκρη.
Και πάντα μιλάμε για την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ. Διότι για να συσταθεί άλλος δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας πρέπει να περάσει με νόμο από την βουλή.

----------


## emeliss

> Πάντως δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο Στουρνάρας πάει κόντρα σε απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Όταν είχε βγει προσωρινή απόφαση του ΣτΕ που έκρινε αντισυνταγματική την είσπραξη του ΕΕΤΗΔΕ μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, ο Στουρνάρας έδωσε (εντελώς παράνομα) εντολή στη ΔΕΗ να συνεχίσει την είσπραξη μέχρι να βγει η οριστική απόφαση (η οποία τελικά ανέτρεπε την προσωρινή).


Δες το χθεσινό γελοίο της υπόθεσης. Πάνε στο ΣτΕ και λέει η πλευρά της κυβέρνησης "δεν σε αναγνωρίζουμε ως αρμόδιο". Βγάζει το ΣτΕ μια απόφαση και μετά λέει η κυβέρνηση "το ΣτΕ επικύρωσε την κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ και την απόλυση των εργαζομένων".

----------


## giwrgosth

> Όχι.
> Η αντιστοιχία είναι ότι θα πρέπει κάποιος (όχι απαραίτητα εσύ και όλη σου η οικογένεια) να μένει στη μονοκατοικία μέχρι να έρθουν οι μπουλντόζες και να ανεβάσουν την πολυκατοικία.


Ναι σωστά, άρα τελικά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση, αλλά μπορεί να την γκρεμίσει.
Μόνο που θα πρέπει αυτό να γίνει με το πάτημα κάποιου διακόπτη.
Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει συχνά στο Mickey Mouse Club House.

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι σωστά, άρα τελικά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση, αλλά μπορεί να την γκρεμίσει.
> Μόνο που θα πρέπει αυτό να γίνει με το πάτημα κάποιου διακόπτη.
> Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει συχνά στο Mickey Mouse Club House.


Που αποφάνθηκε το ΣτΕ ότι δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει έξωση; Δεν υπάρχει καμιά κρίση για το τέλος της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Ούτε για τους εργαζόμενους στην Α.Ε. Μόνο για το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης.




> Ναι μερικών διακοπτών είναι. Οι υπάλληλοι θα είναι οι ίδιοι.
> Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς καινούριες προσλήψεις, οι οποίες θα είναι πέρα από κάθε αξιοκρατική διαδικασία.
> Αυτο λέγετε υποκρισία. Να ζητάς να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, αλλά να μην έχεις πρόβλημα που θα προσλάβει κάποιους απ την άκρη.
> Και πάντα μιλάμε για την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ. Διότι για να συσταθεί άλλος δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας πρέπει να περάσει με νόμο από την βουλή.


Οι υπάλληλοι απολύθηκαν και η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. είναι υπο εκκαθάριση. Αν δεν ανακληθεί η ΠΝΠ ΔΕΝ μπορούν να έχουν τους ίδιους υπαλλήλους χωρίς κάποια σύμβαση. Μιλάμε για το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν κάποιον χωρίς κάποιου είδους χαρτί (και σωστά κάνουν).

----------


## apnet

Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας της DIGEA δείχνει ξεκάθαρα το τι πρόκειται να γίνει αν όλες οι στρατηγικού ενδιαφέροντος εταιρείες/επιχειρήσεις/οργανισμοί περάσουν στα χέρια ιδιωτών. Αρέσει δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους ορισμένα πράγματα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βρίσκονται σε δημόσιο καθεστώς. Δημόσια Τηλεόραση, Δ.Ε.Η, Νερό, Ο.Τ.Ε, Αεροδρόμια και Λιμάνια. Οι δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις για έναν και μόνο λόγο υπερτερούν σε ποιότητα έναντι των ιδιωτικών, επειδή ΔΕΝ έχουν αποκλειστικό σκοπό το κέρδος. Και είναι απορίας άξιο πως κάτι τζιμάνια καταφέρνουν ως διά μαγείας εταιρείες με σταθερούς εκατομμύρια πελάτες να τις καταστούν ζημιογόνες!!!

Τις χρεώνουν με δάνεια, τις φορτώνουν με πλεονάζων προσωπικό, που οι ΙΔΙΟΙ διορίζουν, τις απαξιώνουν στη συνείδηση του κόσμου και στη συνέχεια η ιδιωτικοποίηση φαντάζει ως λύτρωση. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε πως εγώ είμαι λάθος ή ακραίος από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι ικανός κάποιος να διαχειριστεί με ορθό τρόπο και να κάνει βιώσιμη μια εταιρεία με σταθερούς εκατομμύρια πελάτες (άρα και έσοδα) πως είναι δυνατόν να έχει την ικανότητα να κυβερνάει.

Δύο πράγματα συμβαίνουν λοιπόν. Είτε είναι σκόπιμη, παράνομη και ενάντια στο δημόσιο και εθνικό συμφέρον η πολιτική τους είτε είναι ανίκανοι. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις κανένας λαός με παιδεία δεν θα ΑΝΕΧΟΤΑΝ να τον κυβερνούν τέτοιου είδους άνθρωποι. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε καν κυβέρνηση με τέτοιου είδους σκεπτικό/λογική/πρακτικές, μπορούμε καλύτερα και ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ. 

Δεν είναι πλέον αποδεκτό να κυβερνούν (και με τέτοιο τρόπο μάλιστα) τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, τα ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ και οι κάθε λογής κομπλεξικοί, απαίδευτοι και με υποτακτικό μυαλό κομπάρσοι.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν τα σκοτώνουμε (μαυρίζουμε) ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ, Δεν είναι δυνατόν στη χώρα που γεννήθηκε η δημοκρατία να πεθαίνει. Τα σύμβολα, η ιστορία και η δημοκρατία είναι ό,τι μας έχει απομείνει, είναι τα ιερά και τα όσιά μας. Και η δική μας κόκκινη γραμμή δεν είναι όπως του κυρ-Φώτη.

Όλα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, τα οποία παρεμπίπτοντος χρωστάνε και ταυτόχρονα δανείζονται εκατομμύρια ευρώ να λειτουργούν και εμείς να κατεβάζουμε διακόπτη (!) στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση. Να θέλουμε το κλείσιμο για να υπάρχει πληροφόρηση στις μάζες μόνο από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, τα οποία όποιος ανοίξει αυτή τη στιγμή θα νιώσει το στομάχι του να σφίγγεται από την αηδία και την αναγούλα με την νεοφιλελευθεροφασιστική προπαγάνδα που κάνουν παρουσιάζοντας τα πράγματα κατά το συμφέρον τους.

Γιατί είναι συμφέρον τους η δική τους εταιρεία να πάρει την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα, είναι συμφέρον τους ο κόσμος να μαθαίνει μόνο όσα εκείνοι προβάλουν και το κυριότερο να μάθει και να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙ να ζει κάτω από το καθεστώς τους. Η μπότα δεν είναι των ξένων, η μπότα είναι εγχώρια. Είναι η ίδια μπότα που έπεισε την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων πως η κυρά Όλγα η Τρέμη που δεν νιώθει να μιλήσει είναι η καλύτερη δημοσιογράφος της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης!!!! Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν.

Η μόνη φωνή που ακούγεται επίσημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ιδιωτική. Οι πατριώτες.... έχουν καταφέρει να μην έχει η χώρα δημόσια τηλεοπτική και ραδιοφωνική φωνή ούτε εντός ούτε εκτός της χώρας. Και δεν είχαν καν έτοιμο το εναλλακτικό σχέδιο όταν θα έκλειναν την ΕΡΤ αλλά δε γαμιέται ας τη κλείσουμε γιατί πρέπει να πάρει η DIGEA τώρα την πλατφόρμα και γιατί είναι κρίσιμη περίοδος και δεν γίνεται να ακούγονται φωνές που δεν μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε.

Υ.Γ Το χρόνο προβολής των διαφημίσεων τον ελέγχει κανείς; Ρίχνει κανείς τα ανάλογα πρόστιμα; Γιατί την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα τα ποσά ήταν τουλάχιστον αστεία....

Υ.Γ 2 Ποιος αμφιβάλλει ότι η Σταυρούλα είναι μακράν καλύτερη παρουσιάστρια από κάθε άλλο παρουσιαστή ειδήσεων; Και αυτό ορισμένοι το βλέπαμε και προ των γεγονότων.

Υ.Γ 3 Η αυτοδιαχείριση κάνει θαύματα και με τις διεθνείς μαριονέτες στο πολιτικό προσκήνιο μοιάζει μονόδρομος.

----------


## gkamared

Όταν μια κυβέρνηση πάει ενάντια στης απόφαση τον δικαστηρίων και της βουλής όπως φαίνεται ότι κάνει αυτί η κυβέρνηση σε όλα τα θέματα τότε ενεργοποιείται το αθρόο του συντάγματος που μιλάει για τον πατριωτισμό τον Ελλήνων καθώς καταργείται το σύνταγμα. Δύστυχος για να τα ανεχόμαστε όλα αυτά δεν είμαστε πατριώτες.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Που αποφάνθηκε το ΣτΕ ότι δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει έξωση; Δεν υπάρχει καμιά κρίση για το τέλος της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Ούτε για τους εργαζόμενους στην Α.Ε. Μόνο για το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης.


Μα δεν είπε πως σωστά έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, απλά δεν έπρεπε να σταματήσουν οι εκπομπές?
Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?
Αυτό κατάλαβα και δυστυχώς ο κάθε δημοσιογράφος, δικηγόρος και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο δίνει και διαφορετική ερμηνεία, γι΄ αυτό ρώτησα αν τελικά έχουν καταλήξει κάπου.

----------


## apnet

Ας απομονώσουν σήμερα στη βουλή ΝΔ και ΧΑ οι υπόλοιποι και ας ψηφίσουν την πρόταση του ΚΚΕ το θέμα είναι Εθνικό και ξεπερνά κάθε είδους κομματικό συμφέρον.

Υ.Γ Όχι δεν είμαι ΚΚΕ και όχι δεν μου αρέσει ο κομμουνισμός.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας της DIGEA δείχνει ξεκάθαρα το τι πρόκειται να γίνει αν όλες οι στρατηγικού ενδιαφέροντος εταιρείες/επιχειρήσεις/οργανισμοί περάσουν στα χέρια ιδιωτών. Αρέσει δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους ορισμένα πράγματα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βρίσκονται σε δημόσιο καθεστώς. Δημόσια Τηλεόραση, Δ.Ε.Η, Νερό, Ο.Τ.Ε, Αεροδρόμια και Λιμάνια. Οι δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις για έναν και μόνο λόγο υπερτερούν σε ποιότητα έναντι των ιδιωτικών, επειδή ΔΕΝ έχουν αποκλειστικό σκοπό το κέρδος. Και είναι απορίας άξιο πως κάτι τζιμάνια καταφέρνουν ως διά μαγείας εταιρείες με σταθερούς εκατομμύρια πελάτες να τις καταστούν ζημιογόνες!!!


Το ίδιο πράγμα θα γινόταν αν η digea ήταν δημόσια.
Δεν θα άλλαζε κάτι,  ενά σήμα απο τον αρμόδιο υπουργό και τέρμα το 902

----------


## yiapap

> Μα δεν είπε πως σωστά έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, απλά δεν έπρεπε να σταματήσουν οι εκπομπές?
> Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?
> Αυτό κατάλαβα και δυστυχώς ο κάθε δημοσιογράφος, δικηγόρος και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο δίνει και διαφορετική ερμηνεία, γι΄ αυτό ρώτησα αν τελικά έχουν καταλήξει κάπου.


Από τη ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. Από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών. Από τους 100 τύπους που θα στείλει ο Μπομπολοφούζος. ΑΥΤΟ που ρωτάς δεν αφορά το ΣτΕ. Αφορά τους *ανίκανους* που χωρίς καμμιά πρόβλεψη και κανένα πρόγραμμα πήγανε και κατεβάσανε τους διακόπτες.

----------


## gkamared

> Μα δεν είπε πως σωστά έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, απλά δεν έπρεπε να σταματήσουν οι εκπομπές?
> Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?
> Αυτό κατάλαβα και δυστυχώς ο κάθε δημοσιογράφος, δικηγόρος και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο δίνει και διαφορετική ερμηνεία, γι΄ αυτό ρώτησα αν τελικά έχουν καταλήξει κάπου.


ρε παιδιά το θέμα είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν υπακούει τα δικαστήρια ότι απόφαση και να βγάλανε.

----------


## apnet

> Το ίδιο πράγμα θα γινόταν αν η digea ήταν δημόσια.
> Δεν θα άλλαζε κάτι,  ενά σήμα απο τον αρμόδιο υπουργό και τέρμα το 902


Είναι άλλο να απευθύνεσαι και να δίνεις εντολές σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία και άλλο σε δημόσια. Άλλοι οι κανόνες, άλλοι οι μέθοδοι, άλλες οι αντιδράσεις και οι δυνατότητες αντιδράσεως, άλλες οι ευθύνες, άλλος ο ρόλος, άλλος ο στόχος, άλλες οι απόψεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι άλλο να απευθύνεσαι και να δίνεις εντολές σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία και άλλο σε δημόσια. Άλλοι οι κανόνες, άλλοι οι μέθοδοι, άλλες οι αντιδράσεις και οι δυνατότητες αντιδράσεως, άλλες οι ευθύνες, άλλος ο ρόλος, άλλος ο στόχος, άλλες οι απόψεις.


Το αποτέλεσμα όμως θα ήταν και στις δυο περιπτώσεις το ίδιο έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## apnet

> Το αποτέλεσμα όμως θα ήταν και στις δυο περιπτώσεις το ίδιο έτσι δεν είναι;


Όχι. Γιατί αν ήταν δημόσιος ο φορέας το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να ήταν άλλο. Και φυσικά οι αντιδράσεις άλλες. Και φυσικά η DIGEA ως εταιρεία των μεγαλοκαναλαρχών δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα λόγο να αντιδράσει ή να εκφέρει αντίθετη άποψη στο οτιδήποτε από τη στιγμή που η κυβέρνηση κάνει αυτό το οποίο τους συμφέρει και πιθανότατα οι ίδιοι πέρασαν....

----------


## yiapap

> Μα δεν είπε πως σωστά έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, απλά δεν έπρεπε να σταματήσουν οι εκπομπές?
> Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?
> Αυτό κατάλαβα και δυστυχώς ο κάθε δημοσιογράφος, δικηγόρος και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο δίνει και διαφορετική ερμηνεία, γι΄ αυτό ρώτησα αν τελικά έχουν καταλήξει κάπου.


Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο. Άλλωστε το ΣτΕ δεν μπορεί και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποφανθεί για το αν θα κλείσει μια Α.Ε.
Το ΣτΕ έκρινε πως δεν έπρεπε να κλείσει η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση για τους λόγους που έχουμε αναφέρει πολλάκις από την αρχή του νήματος.

----------


## apnet

Έχω τον πομπό έχω και το κανάλι. Για να εκπέμπω λοιπόν πρέπει να πληρώσω στην εταιρεία που έχει τον πομπό. Ποιανού είναι η εταιρεία αυτή; Δική μου... Άρα θα πληρώσω; ΟΧΙ. Πρέπει να εκπέμψει και η Δημόσια Τηλεόραση μέσω του πομπού μου εκείνη θα πληρώσει; ΝΑΙ. Άρα θα πληρώνουμε όλοι εμείς τους μεγαλοκαναλάρχες για να εκπέμπει η Δημόσια Τηλεόραση !!!

----------


## patch

το στουρναρι ετοιμάζει για αύριο την ΔΕΡ να βγάλει εικόνα
μόλις το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο, δεν ξέρω τι να πω

δερ μα δερ ;;;

----------


## vgiozo

> Υ.Γ Το χρόνο προβολής των διαφημίσεων τον ελέγχει κανείς; Ρίχνει κανείς τα ανάλογα πρόστιμα; Γιατί την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα τα ποσά ήταν τουλάχιστον αστεία....


Είχα τη "μεγάλη" τιμή να βρεθώ σε παρέα με ένα μέλος του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης που ισχυρίστηκε στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης ότι κανάλια ζητάνε μπαξίσι από πολιτευόμενους για να τους συμπεριλάβουν σε κύκλους συζήτησης εκπομπών...προβολή που αποζητάνε απεγνωσμένα προκειμένου να εκλεγούν...επειδή το μπαξίσι όμως αυτό δεν μπορούν να το καλύψουν μόνοι τους, χαρτζηλικώνονται από επιχειρηματίες της περιοχής τους που τούς στηρίζουν, δημιουργώντας έτσι σχέση εξάρτησης...

Αυτό λοιπόν που ειπώθηκε εμπιστευτικά στα πλαίσια μιας παρέας δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά αλλού ή σε κάποια καταγγελία, και δείχνει τουλάχιστον πώς ακόμη και αξιοπρεπείς άνθρωποι κύρους, όταν βρίσκονται σε θέσεις δημόσιες βρίσκουν "καταφύγιο" στον αμοραλισμό και τον κυνισμό ή την αδιαφορία, καθώς δεν είναι πρόθυμοι να σηκώσουν οι ίδιοι το βάρος των επιθέσεων σε περίπτωση δημοσιοποίησης...

Όταν λοιπόν το ΕΣΡ γνωρίζει και δε μιλάει, τί να περιμένεις από δημοσιογράφους που "εκπαιδεύτηκαν" σε σχολές δημοσιογραφίας των ίδιων των καναλιών στα οποία εργάζονται;

----------


## ifaigios

Βρε λες;




> Όνομα χώρου:	*der.gr*
> Διαθεσιμότητα:	Εκκρεμεί Δήλωση για το Όνομα
> Στοιχεία:	Domain Name:der.gr
> Domain Handle:dab799cb705774f108143e07cada7a7df-gr
> Protocol Number:2108835
> Creation Date:*18-6-2013*
> Expiration Date:17-6-2015
> Updated Date:--
> Registrar:PAPAKI ΕΠΕ
> ...

----------


## apnet

Αυτοί που νοιάζονται λοιπόν για τα έσοδα και τα έξοδα του κράτους δεν θα έπρεπε να φροντίζουν να μαζεύουν τα πρόστιμα από τα κανάλια; Δεν θα έπρεπε να πάρουν στα χέρια του δημοσίου τον πομπό για να πληρώνουν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια για να εκπέμπουν και όχι η Δημόσια Τηλεόραση; Να έχει έσοδα από αυτό το Δημόσιο και όχι έξοδα; Δεν θα ήταν πιο ορθολογικό και πιο προς το συμφέρον όλων (πλην καναλαρχών...);

Και με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα λύσουν και το θέμα της νομιμότητας για το σήμα.... Η εταιρεία εκπομπής θα είναι νόμιμη με τη σφραγίδα του κράτους, στα δικά τους χέρια, θα τους αποφέρει και έσοδα μάλιστα, μέρος των οποίων θα πληρώνουμε εμείς και εκείνοι θα έχουν πανελλαδικό σήμα και θα δίνουν και στην πτωχή Δημόσια Τηλεόραση....

----------


## sotos65

> Το ίδιο πράγμα θα γινόταν αν η digea ήταν δημόσια.
> Δεν θα άλλαζε κάτι,  ενά σήμα απο τον αρμόδιο υπουργό και τέρμα το 902


Στις χούντες ναι. Στις δημοκρατίες υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιοι φορείς (έστω και κουτσουρεμένοι). Στη περίπτωση των ραδιοτηλεοπτικών ο έλεγχος των σταθμών και η επιβολή κυρώσεων γίνεται από το ΕΣΡ (η αναφορά υπάρχει ακόμα και στο Σύνταγμα, άρθρο 15 στη τελευταία του αναθεώρηση), όχι απευθείας από τον όποιο υπουργό (ασχέτως τι γίνεται στη πράξη, αλλά είπαμε, χούντα είναι που θα πάει, θα περάσει...).

----------


## sdikr

> Στις χούντες ναι. Στις δημοκρατίες υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιοι φορείς (έστω και κουτσουρεμένοι). Στη περίπτωση των ραδιοτηλεοπτικών ο έλεγχος των σταθμών και η επιβολή κυρώσεων γίνεται από το ΕΣΡ (η αναφορά υπάρχει ακόμα και στο Σύνταγμα, άρθρο 15 στη τελευταία του αναθεώρηση), όχι απευθείας από τον όποιο υπουργό (ασχέτως τι γίνεται στη πράξη, αλλά είπαμε, χούντα είναι που θα πάει, θα περάσει...).


Οπότε αν το ΕΣΡ κρίνει οτι κάτι δεν είναι σωστό έχει την δύναμη να το σταματήσει και στο δημόσιο και στο ιδιωτικό έτσι δεν είναι; 
Αντίστοιχα αν κάτι δεν γίνει σωστά πάλι έχει την δύναμη να το σταματήσει

Οπότε το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι στο αν κάτι είναι δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό αλλά στο ότι τα όργανα έλεγχου δεν κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά τους.

----------


## sotos65

> Από τη ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. Από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών. Από τους 100 τύπους που θα στείλει ο Μπομπολοφούζος. ΑΥΤΟ που ρωτάς δεν αφορά το ΣτΕ. Αφορά τους *ανίκανους* που χωρίς καμμιά πρόβλεψη και κανένα πρόγραμμα πήγανε και κατεβάσανε τους διακόπτες.


Εννοείς της κυβέρνησης; Γιατί αυτή κατέβασε (με τη βοήθεια των ΜΑΤ, και του ΟΤΕ, ανάλογα με τη περίπτωση) τους διακόπτες και μαύρισε τις οθόνες...

- - - Updated - - -




> Οπότε αν το ΕΣΡ κρίνει οτι κάτι δεν είναι σωστό έχει την δύναμη να το σταματήσει και στο δημόσιο και στο ιδιωτικό έτσι δεν είναι; 
> Αντίστοιχα αν κάτι δεν γίνει σωστά πάλι έχει την δύναμη να το σταματήσει
> 
> Οπότε το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι στο αν κάτι είναι δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό αλλά στο ότι τα όργανα έλεγχου δεν κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά τους.


Ακριβώς

----------


## raspoutiv

> Οπότε το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι στο αν κάτι είναι δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό αλλά στο ότι τα όργανα έλεγχου δεν κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά τους.


αυτό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα 
μεγάλη πλάκα έχουνε οι φιλελεύθεροι που λένε να κλείσει το δημόσιο τα πάντα γιατί δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας, και να ελέγχει τους τομείς με αυτά τα όργανα ελέγχου  :Laughing:

----------


## sotos65

> το στουρναρι ετοιμάζει για αύριο την ΔΕΡ να βγάλει εικόνα
> μόλις το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο, δεν ξέρω τι να πω
> 
> δερ μα δερ ;;;


Το στουρνάρι είναι από τα πιο επικίνδυνα για τη δημοκρατία άτομα που έχουν περάσει από κυβέρνηση τα τελευταία - αρκετά χρόνια...

----------


## mpetou

ΔΕΡ κατοχυρωσανε και το ονομα σημερα ετοιμοι να βγουνε

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Που αποφάνθηκε το ΣτΕ ότι δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει έξωση; Δεν υπάρχει καμιά κρίση για το τέλος της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Ούτε για τους εργαζόμενους στην Α.Ε. Μόνο για το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης.
> 
> Οι υπάλληλοι απολύθηκαν και η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. είναι υπο εκκαθάριση. Αν δεν ανακληθεί η ΠΝΠ ΔΕΝ μπορούν να έχουν τους ίδιους υπαλλήλους χωρίς κάποια σύμβαση. Μιλάμε για το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Δεν μπορούν να πληρώσουν κάποιον χωρίς κάποιου είδους χαρτί (και σωστά κάνουν).


Άμεση ανάκληση λοιπόν της ΠΝΠ. Δεν γίνετε να είναι άλλος ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας, πέρα από την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.
Το ότι δεν έχει γίνει βέβαια, είναι για να εξυπηρετήσει τα συμφέροντα των μεγαλοκαρχαριών των ιδιωτικών καναλιών.

----------


## dpdt1

το ΣΤΕ εχει βγαλει το mall του βωβου παρανομο (και κατεδαφιστεο..)  εδω και κατι χρονια. χ3στηκε η φοραδα στο αλωνι δηλαδη.
-----
επισης μια διορθωση σε κατι που εγραψα χθες. (ημουν το βραδυ πανω και ρωτησα..)
ψηφιακη ειναι στο ραδιομεγαρο και οχι στη κατεχακη. στη κατεχακη εχουν κλεισει απο περσι που χαρισε ο στουρναρας το μεγαλυτερο μερος του κτιριου στο υπ δημοσιας τανκςεως. 
αλλα δεν εκπεμπαν απο εκει το nerit. οπως ειπαν και αλλοι η digea ειχε παρει το σημα της ερτ.. 
------
ο κογιαννης εστειλε επιστολη στο σαμαρα.. 
να δουμε η εισαγγελεας που ανελαβε την ερτ μολις το ζητησε το στουρναρι, θα τη λαβει υποψη της..? 
-----
ραδιοτηλεοραση και μουσικα σχηματα μειναν εξω απο το ΣΤΕ... λογικη κουκουρουκου. οι εργαζομενοι (κυριως τεχνικοι που μιλησα) λεγαν παντως οτι δε τελειωνει τιποτε, και περιμενουν απο τους δημοσιογραφους (κυριως) να μην αρχισουν τις κωλοτουμπες ξαφνικα.. και ο προεδρος της ποσπερτ τα ιδια ελεγε χθες.... ενδιαφερον θα εχει να δουμε..
----
ισως επειδη ξεραν τις αποφασεις του ΣΤΕ απο χθες παντως οι κυβερνητικοι να ανακοινωσαν νωρις το απογευμα, το κλεισιμο 200 δημοτικων και νηπιαγωγειων.. καπου πρεπει να βρεθουν απολυσεις καλοκαιριατικα για να ικανοποιηθουν οι τοκογλυφοι και αφου η ερτ "επρεπε" να ξανανοιξει....
----
αν ανοιξει ξανα, ηθελα να ξερα με τι μουτρα θα εμφανιστουν λιατσοι και αλλοι "καλαματιανοι" συμβουλοι εκει μεσα..

----------


## sotos65

> Άμεση ανάκληση λοιπόν της ΠΝΠ. Δεν γίνετε να είναι άλλος ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας, πέρα από την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.
> Το ότι δεν έχει γίνει βέβαια, είναι για να εξυπηρετήσει τα συμφέροντα των μεγαλοκαρχαριών των ιδιωτικών καναλιών.


Θα δημιουργήσουν καινούριο σε 2 ημέρες, η Ανθή θα κάνει 18ωρες βάρδιες και στον υπόλοιπο χρόνο θα δείχνουν ντοκιμαντέρ με σαμαρόσαυρους...

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Θα δημιουργήσουν καινούριο σε 2 ημέρες, η Ανθή θα κάνει 18ωρες βάρδιες και στον υπόλοιπο χρόνο θα δείχνουν ντοκιμαντέρ με σαμαρόσαυρους...


Δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν καινούριο. Πρέπει να περάσει από τη βουλή με νόμο.
Βεβαία δεν τους απαγορεύει κανείς να είναι μόνο η Ανθη κ ο Λιατσος και να κάνουν κωλοτούμπες.... 24/24. Αρκεί να υπάρχει εικόνα.
Το θέατρο του παραλόγου...

----------


## apnet

Φυσικά και είναι βασικό πρόβλημα το πως θα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους τα ΑΤΟΜΑ είτε στο δημόσιο είτε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Οι διαφορετικοί στόχοι, όμως, που έχουν αυτοί οι δύο τομείς είναι ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΙ. Ο ένας έχει στόχο το κέρδος και ο άλλος το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Και οι στόχοι φυσικά επηρεάζουν συνειδήσεις, συμπεριφορές, πρακτικές και τρόπους λειτουργίας.

Α και να μην ξεχάσω... αυτοί που κατηγορούν και απαξιώνουν το δημόσιο τομέα για τεμπελιά κλπ κλπ είναι οι ΙΔΙΟΙ που καλλιέργησαν αυτό τον τρόπο λειτουργίας για το δημόσιο. Αν ο υπάλληλος βαριέται ή δεν πηγαίνει στη δουλειά είναι ο διευθυντής υποχρεωμένος να τον βάλει σε τάξη. Άρα εκείνος ευθύνεται για το χάλι αυτό. Μάντεψε λοιπόν ποιος διορίζει διευθυντές ή μάντεψε ποιος δεν επιτρέπει στους διευθυντές να πάρουν κατάλληλα μέτρα απέναντι σε υπαλλήλους διορισμένους με τις πλάτες των πολιτικών. Και εκείνοι που είναι υπεύθυνο για τα κακώς κείμενα βγαίνουν να ρίξουν την ευθύνη στον υπάλληλο, που οι ίδιοι φρόντισαν να λειτουργεί έτσι.

Μήπως και τα δάνεια που έχουν πάρει τα κόμματα με υποθήκη την ψήφο μας δεν είναι ζημιά για το δημόσιο συμφέρον; Από την ΕΡΤ πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η εξυγίανση άραγε....; Για να κλείσουν κάτι άλλες κομματικές εταιρείες να δούμε εκεί την αποφασιστικότητα για μεταρρυθμίσεις. Όχι του κώλου πράγματα, υποκρισία και συκοφάντηση.

----------


## raspoutiv

η ιστορία με τις ερμηνείες της απόφασης ΣτΕ είναι τραγέλαφος

10 γραμμές κειμένου, και 1 καθαρή ρητή εντολή και πάλι κατορθώνουν να κωλυσιεργήσουν. αφού η ίδια η κυβέρνηση την υπέβαλε την απόφαση, τι κάνουν τώρα πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν;

σιγά μην τυχόν και ξεφύγει η ενημέρωση από τα χέρια τους και πέσουν από την ΕΡΤ. αφού όπως είπε ο BravisSimos την ΕΡΤ δεν τη βλέπει κανείς. τι αγχώνεται;  :Cool:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Φυσικά και είναι βασικό πρόβλημα το πως θα κάνουν τη δουλειά τους τα ΑΤΟΜΑ είτε στο δημόσιο είτε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Οι διαφορετικοί στόχοι, όμως, που έχουν αυτοί οι δύο τομείς είναι ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΙ. Ο ένας έχει στόχο το κέρδος και ο άλλος το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Και οι στόχοι φυσικά επηρεάζουν συνειδήσεις, συμπεριφορές, πρακτικές και τρόπους λειτουργίας.


Λάθος διατύπωση. Εννοώ τι βγαίνει από την απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Βέβαια επειδη χρειάζεται απόσυρση της ΠΝΠ δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## patch

καλώς την ΔΕΡ(νω)

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news-room.el&id=369933

----------


## OnAl3rt

> τι αγχώνεται;


Για τις συχνότητες αγχώνονται οι μεγαλοεργολάβοι και οι πετρελαιάδες.
Από αύριο βράδυ δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## nostra_fora

Θα εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον να δουμε τι θα γινει με την τροπολογια του ΚΚΕ.
Θελω να δω με τι μεθοδευσεις θα αποτρεψουν την συζητηση και ψηφοφορια της.

Μεχρι στιγμης ειναι δεδομενο οτι Συριζα και ΑΝΕΛ θα υπερψηφισουν.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Για τις συχνότητες αγχώνονται οι μεγαλοεργολάβοι και οι πετρελαιάδες.
> Από αύριο βράδυ δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ.


γιατί άλλες συχνότητες δεν υπάρχουν;
μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποια παραπομπή να δω τι εννοείς(γιατί κάτι θα έχασα από το νήμα) ;

----------


## yiapap

> Εννοείς της κυβέρνησης; Γιατί αυτή κατέβασε (με τη βοήθεια των ΜΑΤ, και του ΟΤΕ, ανάλογα με τη περίπτωση) τους διακόπτες και μαύρισε τις οθόνες...


Προφανώς εννοώ την κυβέρνηση. Εννοώ αυτούς που αποφάσισαν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ με ΠΝΠ, εννοώ τον Κεδίκογλου και τις δηλώσεις που απευθύνονται σε κρετίνους, εννοώ τους συναιτέρους των άλλων δύο κομμάτων που ενώ (εκτιμώ ότι) ήταν ενήμεροι, πέσανε από τα σύννεφα.




> Είχα τη "μεγάλη" τιμή να βρεθώ σε παρέα με ένα μέλος του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης που ισχυρίστηκε στα πλαίσια της συζήτησης ότι κανάλια ζητάνε μπαξίσι από πολιτευόμενους για να τους συμπεριλάβουν σε κύκλους συζήτησης εκπομπών...προβολή που αποζητάνε απεγνωσμένα προκειμένου να εκλεγούν...επειδή το μπαξίσι όμως αυτό δεν μπορούν να το καλύψουν μόνοι τους, χαρτζηλικώνονται από επιχειρηματίες της περιοχής τους που τούς στηρίζουν, δημιουργώντας έτσι σχέση εξάρτησης...
> 
> Αυτό λοιπόν που ειπώθηκε εμπιστευτικά στα πλαίσια μιας παρέας δεν το έχω ακούσει πουθενά αλλού ή σε κάποια καταγγελία, και δείχνει τουλάχιστον πώς ακόμη και αξιοπρεπείς άνθρωποι κύρους, όταν βρίσκονται σε θέσεις δημόσιες βρίσκουν "καταφύγιο" στον αμοραλισμό και τον κυνισμό ή την αδιαφορία, καθώς δεν είναι πρόθυμοι να σηκώσουν οι ίδιοι το βάρος των επιθέσεων σε περίπτωση δημοσιοποίησης...
> 
> Όταν λοιπόν το ΕΣΡ γνωρίζει και δε μιλάει, τί να περιμένεις από δημοσιογράφους που "εκπαιδεύτηκαν" σε σχολές δημοσιογραφίας των ίδιων των καναλιών στα οποία εργάζονται;


Έπεσες από τα σύννεφα; Πόσες τέτοιες ιστορίες θες να σου πω; Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Ξαφνικά οι δημοσιογράφοι ανακαλύψανε ότι η πολιτική σκηνή στην Ελλάδα είναι ο Ψωμιάδης, ο Άνθιμος και 20-30 βουλευτές. Όχι τώρα, εξαπανέκαθεν. Τι λε ρε παιδί;
Υπάρχουν αξιοπρεπείς άνθρωποι που αντιδρούν; Φυσικά. Όμως επειδή είναι αξιοπρεπείς αντιδρούν όπως προβλέπουν οι διαδικασίες. Με τις νόμιμες και προβλεπόμενες αναφορές προς τους προϊσταμένους τους. Ακόμη κι αν αυτοί είναι κατ' εξαίρεση αξιοπρεπείς κι αυτοί πρέπει να υποβάλλουν αναφορές. Άρα κάπου στην αλυσίδα το παιχνίδι χάνεται αφού στατιστικά ΔΕΝ είναι όλοι αξιοπρεπείς!

Και ξαναγράφω:
Άσχετα αν μας έπιασε το επαναστατικό μας και αρχίσαν πάλι οι φωνές "Ουυυ Χούντα", "Ουυυυ κάτω ο Σαμαράς", "Ουυυυ εκλογές τώρα" καλό είναι να διατηρούμε την ψυχραιμία μας. Σε αυτό οι κωλοτούμπες της κυβέρνησης είναι ένας καλός δάσκαλος. Οι άνθρωποι φάγανε σοβαρότατη (πολιτικά) ήττα, από τους "βολεμένους που μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση στη ΝΕΡΙΤ", από τους "συγκυβερνόντεςς αλλά μη υπογράφοντες την ΠΝΠ που πέσανε από τα σύννεφα", από τον κόσμο που αντέδρασε, από πολλές ξένες παρουσίες και τελικά από το ΣτΕ. 
Και; Ψυχραιμότατοι! Δεν μπορούμε λιιιγη από αυτή την ψυχραιμία να έχουμε και να εκμεταλευτούμε κι εμείς;

----------


## OnAl3rt

> γιατί άλλες συχνότητες δεν υπάρχουν;
> μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποια παραπομπή να δω τι εννοείς(γιατί κάτι θα έχασα από το νήμα) ;


Δες εδώ.

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν μπορούμε λιιιγη από αυτή την ψυχραιμία να έχουμε και να εκμεταλευτούμε κι εμείς;


Ο κόσμος που αντέδρασε και αντιδρά ήταν και είναι ιδιαίτερα ψύχραιμος. Ουυ και άλλες άναρθρες κραυγές δεν ακούστηκαν αυτές τις μέρες πουθενά πλην του συνεδρίου της ΟΝΝΕΔ.

Έχουμε πλέον στα χέρια μας ένα παράδειγμα-εγχειρίδιο του πως πρέπει ο κόσμος να ελέγχει τις πράξεις της κυβέρνησης.

----------


## ntua

Αν το circlejerk της ακροαριστερής (ή ακροδεξιάς) ψηφοθηρίας σταματούσε για λίγο να σκεφτεί με προσωπική ειλικρινή ματιά πέρα από την ψηφοθηρία και ομαδικά/γηπεδικά διακομματικά μίση, θα έβλεπε την αλήθεια: Ποτέ δεν ήθελε την ΕΡΤ να μείνει όπως είναι. Πάντα ήθελε την εξυγίανσή της. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του ίδιου του Poll του thread ΔΕΝ θέλει την διατήρηση της ΕΡΤ όπως είναι αλλά απλά είδε άκομψο τον τρόπο που έγινε με την προσωρινή διακοπή και στην τελική, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου θα υποστήριζε πλήρως την απόφαση αν η ΝΕΡΙΤ ξεκινούσε με ταυτόχρονη επαναπρόσληψη των λειτουργικών υπαλλήλων της πρώην ΕΡΤ, ταυτόχρονα με το κλείσιμο.

Στην τελική όσον αφορά τα μικροκομματικά, γιατί για μικροκομματική ψηφοθηρία πρόκειται το μίσος σας για οτιδήποτε δεν πάει με τη γραμμή σας (και την αυτόματη ταμπέλα "troll" προς τον συνομιλητή του όταν ο προπαγανδιστής ψηφοθήρας δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει το μίσος του) και τελικά έχουν καταντήσει άμυαλα όργανα κομμάτων, δεν πρόκειται για τίποτα άλλο από:

1. Η ΝΔ να μην φθείρεται καθόλου. Παίρνει ψηφαλάκια από τους ακροδεξιούς, παίρνει και ψηφαλάκια από τους κεντρώους. 
2. Ο Κουβέλης παίρνει ψηφαλάκια πίσω από τα πολλά που κέρδισε ο Τσίπρας
3. Ο Βενιζέλος προσπαθεί να σώσει ότι ψηφαλάκια μπορεί από αυτά που κέρδισε ο Τσίπρας

Η κυβέρνηση να μη φθείρεται ιδιαίτερα ως τρικομματία λόγω του ότι κανείς δε θέλει την ευθύνη οικονομικής κατάρρευσης της χώρας

Και γενικά σας κοροϊδεύουν όταν νομίζετε ότι κάνετε κάτι ψηφοθηρώντας.

----------


## vgiozo

> Και ξαναγράφω:
> Άσχετα αν μας έπιασε το επαναστατικό μας και αρχίσαν πάλι οι φωνές "Ουυυ Χούντα", "Ουυυυ κάτω ο Σαμαράς", "Ουυυυ εκλογές τώρα" καλό είναι να διατηρούμε την ψυχραιμία μας. Σε αυτό οι κωλοτούμπες της κυβέρνησης είναι ένας καλός δάσκαλος. Οι άνθρωποι φάγανε σοβαρότατη (πολιτικά) ήττα, από τους "βολεμένους που μπορούν να κάνουν αίτηση στη ΝΕΡΙΤ", από τους "συγκυβερνόντεςς αλλά μη υπογράφοντες την ΠΝΠ που πέσανε από τα σύννεφα", από τον κόσμο που αντέδρασε, από πολλές ξένες παρουσίες και τελικά από το ΣτΕ. 
> Και; Ψυχραιμότατοι! *Δεν μπορούμε λιιιγη από αυτή την ψυχραιμία να έχουμε και να εκμεταλευτούμε κι εμείς*;


Καμμία αντίρρηση, αλλά πού κολλάει αυτό;

----------


## GetRid

> Και γενικά σας κοροϊδεύουν όταν νομίζετε ότι κάνετε κάτι ψηφοθηρώντας.


Ισως και να μας κοροϊδεύουν, δεν ξέρω..
Λες να ζητήσουμε μισθό να μην μας πιανουν κορόιδα?

----------


## emeliss

> Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του ίδιου του Poll του thread ΔΕΝ θέλει την διατήρηση της ΕΡΤ όπως είναι αλλά απλά είδε άκομψο τον τρόπο που έγινε με την προσωρινή διακοπή και στην τελική, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου θα υποστήριζε πλήρως την απόφαση αν η ΝΕΡΙΤ ξεκινούσε με ταυτόχρονη επαναπρόσληψη των λειτουργικών υπαλλήλων της πρώην ΕΡΤ, ταυτόχρονα με το κλείσιμο.


Τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις είναι αυθαίρετα. Η δημοσκόπηση είναι σαφέστατη. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία θέλει την ΕΡΤ ανοικτή και θεωρεί πως έπρεπε να εξυγιανθεί. Ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό υποστηρίζει το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

Είναι λογικό να μην συμφωνούν οι απόψεις όλων αλλά τα δεδομένα της δημοσκόπησης είναι ξεκάθαρα και δεν επιδέχονται αυθαίρετων υποθέσεων.

ps. Για τα μικροκομματικά γράφεις μόνο εσύ. Δεν θα πάει η συζήτηση εκεί γιατί δεν είναι αυτό που απασχολεί.

----------


## ntua

Με τις λέξεις θα παίζουμε;

Ας τη λέγαν ΕΡΤ τη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Η ουσία είναι η ίδια.

Και μην κάνεις καν τον κόπο να πας στην Υποκρισία να το αρνηθείς γιατί έχω έτοιμη την απόδειξη: Αν η ΕΡΤ ήταν γεμάτη Ναζιστές θα έλεγες ότι θα είχε καμία ομοιότητα με μία ΕΡΤ που έχει μέσα το κόμμα σου;

----------


## raspoutiv

μην τσιμπάτε

----------


## OnAl3rt

> άκομψο τον τρόπο που έγινε με την προσωρινή διακοπή


Όταν λες απλά "άκομψο" τον τρόπο που έκλεισε, ναι έχουμε το δικαίωμα να σε λέμε troll.

1) Ήταν μια χουντικού τύπου πράξη που μπορεί να επαναληφθεί οποτεδήποτε.
2) Σε χρόνο, ώστε να μην υπάρχει ΕΡΤ στην διαβούλευση για το Νομοσχέδιο που θα αποδώσει τις άδειες για τους διαύλους ψηφιακής εκπομπής. (Λήγει αύριο).

----------


## ntua

Είστε ανίκανοι να υποστηρίξετε καν την ψηφοθηρία του κόμματός σας με την ανικανότητά σας να μην υποβιβάσετε τη συζήτηση σε καθαρό βρισίδι του συνομιλητή σας.

Σας αξίζουν τα χαμηλά ποσοστά.

----------


## emeliss

Η συζήτηση αφορά την αντιδημοκρατική, χουντική και παράνομη ενέργεια της κυβέρνησης να κλείσει την δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. Δεν αφορά κόμματα. Η μικροκομματική συζήτηση ανήκει στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.

----------


## 29gk

> 1. Η ΝΔ να μην φθείρεται καθόλου. Παίρνει ψηφαλάκια από τους ακροδεξιούς, παίρνει και ψηφαλάκια από τους κεντρώους. 
> 2. Ο Κουβέλης παίρνει ψηφαλάκια πίσω από τα πολλά που κέρδισε ο Τσίπρας
> 3. Ο Βενιζέλος προσπαθεί να σώσει ότι ψηφαλάκια μπορεί από αυτά που κέρδισε ο Τσίπρας
> .



1. Ηδη οι νοικοκυραιοι, οχι απαραιτητα αυτοι που δηλωναν δεξιοι ή ψηφιζαν ΝΔ εδω και χρονια, αλλα ολοι πλεον οσοι εχουν ενα δυο ή και 5 και 6 σπιτια, εχουν αρχισει να προβληματιζονται. το γραφω κομψα καθως αλλο ειναι το συναισθημα που εχει αρχισει να τους ...ζωνει. Εχει να κανει με το φοβητρο του "οι κομμουνιστες θα σας παρουν τα σπιτια". Το εγραψα και παραπανω, οτι το χρησιμοποιησε πανω απο 3 φορες ο Τσιπρας καθως δεν το ανακαλυψε αυτος, δεν το απειλησε το κομμα του αλλα το διαλλαλουσαν ως σιγουρο περισυ τα συστημικα ΜΜΕ, τα οποια ομως τωρα φιλοξενουν κατι παραξενες, περιεργες, ατοπες και ακαιρες ειδησεις. Μια για εναν υφυπουργο Σκορδα που κατι ειπε για το τελος του 2013, ετσι απο μονος του, μια με εναν υπουργο Χατζηδακη που ως πιο ρομαντικη ψυχη ονειρευεται καλοκαιρια και αυγουστιατικα φεγγαρια και παει λεγοντας.
Κατα τον ιδιο τροπο και περιπου με την ιδια ακολουθια συνειρμων, οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι γενικοτερα και οχι μονον αυτοι της ΕΡΤ αλλα και ουτε αποκλειστικα εκεινοι των ΕΑΣ ας πουμε, εχουν ψυλλιαστει κατι. Κατι τους τρωει με αυτα τα σουπερ εξπρες διαταγματα. Στο κατω μερος του σωματος. Στον πωπο εκει που εχει αρχισει να αχνοφαινεται η σταμπα μιας κλωτσιας.

Αυτοι ολοι, ψηφιζαν μονοκουκι μεχρι χτες ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ. Θα κανουν λες το ιδιο, αυριο ; Κι ομως ετσι λες !! Παραξενο.

2. Εε, ενταξει ειπαμε καλοκαιρακι, να λεμε και καμια μαλακιουλα, ολοι δηλαδη και εγω πρωτος, αλλα το παρακανες  :Laughing: 

3. Θα συμφωνησω. Καπως ετσι αλλα οχι φυσικα ετσι απλα.

----------


## ntua

> Η συζήτηση αφορά την αντιδημοκρατική, χουντική και παράνομη ενέργεια


Αυτό θα έπρεπε να στο μάθουν στο δημοτικό και όχι να το μάθεις από εμένα αλλά μέσα σε μία γραμμή που δεν έφτασε καν στην τελεία, έφερες ένα καλό παράδειγμα μη-συζήτησης. Αποφάσισες τη μορφή της 'ενέργειας' χωρίς καμία συζήτηση.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Yannis Bogiopoulos ‏@YBoyio 3h

Παραμυθιώτης (ΣτΕ): Η απόφαση για την #ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να είχε εκτελεστεί από χθες. Η μη συμμόρφωση έχει και ποινικές ευθύνες

----------

Στα λόγια...

----------


## Crosswind

> Στην τελική όσον αφορά τα μικροκομματικά, γιατί για μικροκομματική ψηφοθηρία πρόκειται το μίσος σας για οτιδήποτε δεν πάει με τη γραμμή σας (και την αυτόματη ταμπέλα "troll" προς τον συνομιλητή του


Όχι μόνο troll, μας αδικείς. Πολλές φορές λέμε και "έμμισθος"  :Wink:

----------


## nostra_fora

Νομιζω οτι πια ο Σαμαρας το παει στα ακρα.
Το νεο μεταβατικο σχεδιο που θα προτεινει αυριο,περιλαμαβανει πρσωπικο ....30 ατομων.




> Το σχέδιο για τη μεταβατική δημόσια τηλεόραση, σύμφωνα και με την προσωρινή διαταγή του προέδρου του ΣτΕ, προετοιμάζει με πυρετώδεις ρυθμούς η κυβέρνηση, ώστε ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς να είναι σε θέση να το παρουσιάσει στους κ.κ Ευαγ.Βενιζέλο και Φ.Κουβέλη στην σύσκεψη της Τετάρτης.
> 
> Το νέο σχήμα θα υπάγεται στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών και θα δημιουργηθεί προς τούτο αρμόδια διεύθυνση. Θα λειτουργεί με προσωρινή διοικούσα επιτροπή στην οποία ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΔΗΜΑΡ, αν επιθυμούν, θα τοποθετήσουν δικά τους στελέχη, όπως δεσμεύτηκε χθες (Δευτέρα) ο πρωθυπουργός στους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους.
> 
> Ακόμη προβλέπονται προσλήψεις με συμβάσεις δίμηνης διάρκειας και περίπου 30 άτομα προσωπικό που θα βγάζουν στοιχειώδες πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Ειδικότερα, σήμερα (Τρίτη) το πρωί στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών έγινε σύσκεψη συνεργατών των συναρμοδίων υπουργών κ.κ. Γιάννη Στουρνάρα και Σίμου Κεδίκογλου με την συμβολή και του γενικού γραμματέα Μεταφορών κ. Μενέλαου Δασκαλάκη.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, για να λειτουργήσει η μεταβατική δημόσια τηλεόραση, θα γίνουν προσλήψεις με συμβάσεις έργου δίμηνης διάρκειας. 
> ...

----------


## pan05

Το ΕΡΤ HD που μας έβγαλε από τη σπηλιά και που τόσο πόλεμο έφαγε από τους καναλάρχες θα πάει άπατο;

----------


## OxAp0d0

Off Topic





> Είστε ανίκανοι να υποστηρίξετε καν την ψηφοθηρία του κόμματός σας με την ανικανότητά σας να μην υποβιβάσετε τη συζήτηση σε καθαρό βρισίδι του συνομιλητή σας.
> 
> Σας αξίζουν τα χαμηλά ποσοστά.


*Ποιο είναι το κόμμα μου;* Να μάθω κι εγώ για να το ψηφίσω στις επόμενες εκλογές που θα 'ρθουν.

----------


## alekan

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιο είναι το κόμμα μου; Να μάθω κι εγώ για να το ψηφίσω στις επόμενες εκλογές που θα 'ρθουν.


Έλα τώρα, απλυτο μπαχαλοσυριζοτρολλ...

----------


## ntua

> "οι κομμουνιστες θα σας παρουν τα σπιτια". Το εγραψα και παραπανω, οτι το χρησιμοποιησε πανω απο 3 φορες ο Τσιπρας καθως δεν το ανακαλυψε αυτος, δεν το απειλησε το κομμα του αλλα το διαλλαλουσαν ως σιγουρο περισυ τα συστημικα ΜΜΕ


Αυτό τώρα είναι καθαρό ψέμα. Στο κόμμα στο είπαν; Βλέπεις καθόλου αυτά τα δελτία για να κρίνεις μόνος; Γιατί βλέπω συχνά τα κανάλια φιλικά στους τραπεζίτες και κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες, βλέπε: κυρίως ΣΚΑΙ αλλά και MEGA και ποτέ δεν είπαν ή υπονόησαν ότι θα γίνει *δήμευση της προσωπικής τους περιουσίας από κομμουνιστές*. Εκτός και αν δεν είναι τόσο πιόνια των τραπεζιτών και δεν τους κάνουν το χατήρι πάντα. Αλλά αυτά είναι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας για φυλλάδες της κακιάς ώρας.

Η πραγματικότητα είναι απλή. Ο πλούσιος ή νεόπλουτος έλληνας δε φοβάται τον Τσίπρα μην του πάρει το σπίτι άμεσα. Δεν είναι τόσο ηλίθιος και γνωρίζει ότι δεν είναι εντελώς ΚΚΕ.

Αυτό που φοβάται είναι απλό: Κατάρρευση της οικονομίας μέσω της ΠΑΣΟΚοποίησης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και πτώση κάθε προσωπικού του οικονομικού οφέλους από το γενικό οικονομικό/επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον.

Δεν είναι κάτι να φοβάσαι να το λες πλέον. Ναι, οι άνθρωποι θέλουν το προσωπικό τους οικονομικό συμφέρον, είναι φυσικό ή έστω αναμενόμενο. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι και ηλίθιοι.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Το ΕΡΤ HD που μας έβγαλε από τη σπηλιά και που τόσο πόλεμο έφαγε από τους καναλάρχες θα πάει άπατο;


Ξέχασε το... Δεν προβλέπετε HD.

----------


## pan05

> Ξέχασε το... Δεν προβλέπετε HD.


Φυσικά και δεν προβλέπεται... Και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά και εμείς χειρότερα.

----------


## patch

Off Topic


		ειπε μικρα ποσοστα = παλιο κουμουνι ειναι 


> Έλα τώρα, απλυτο μπαχαλοσυριζοτρολλ...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ξέχασε το... Δεν προβλέπετε HD.


κάτσε μη μας γυρίσουνε και στο dial up, με τιμές 2000

----------


## 29gk

> Αυτό τώρα είναι καθαρό ψέμα. Στο κόμμα στο είπαν; Βλέπεις καθόλου αυτά τα δελτία για να κρίνεις μόνος; Γιατί βλέπω συχνά τα κανάλια φιλικά στους τραπεζίτες και κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες, βλέπε: κυρίως ΣΚΑΙ αλλά και MEGA και ποτέ δεν είπαν ή υπονόησαν ότι θα γίνει *δήμευση της προσωπικής τους περιουσίας από κομμουνιστές*. Εκτός και αν δεν είναι τόσο πιόνια των τραπεζιτών και δεν τους κάνουν το χατήρι πάντα. Αλλά αυτά είναι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας για φυλλάδες της κακιάς ώρας.
> 
> Η πραγματικότητα είναι απλή. Ο πλούσιος ή νεόπλουτος έλληνας δε φοβάται τον Τσίπρα μην του πάρει το σπίτι άμεσα. Δεν είναι τόσο ηλίθιος και γνωρίζει ότι δεν είναι εντελώς ΚΚΕ.
> 
> Αυτό που φοβάται είναι απλό: Κατάρρευση της οικονομίας μέσω της ΠΑΣΟΚοποίησης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και πτώση κάθε προσωπικού του οικονομικού οφέλους από το γενικό οικονομικό/επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον.
> 
> Δεν είναι κάτι να φοβάσαι να το λες πλέον. Ναι, οι άνθρωποι θέλουν το προσωπικό τους οικονομικό συμφέρον, είναι φυσικό ή έστω αναμενόμενο. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι και ηλίθιοι.


Κατα πρωτον, κανεις οτι κατηγορας οτι σου κανουν, αρα ....καλα σου κανουν !!

Κατα δευτερον, δεν ειμαι κι ουτε και ημουν σε κανενα κομμα αλλα αυτο σε ενοιαξε εσενα ; Το τι κανω ή δεν κανω εγω ή αυτα που λεω ; Εαν εχεις αποψη πεστην, αν θες να μου την πεις γιατι σε εκνευριζει που δεν εχεις αντιλογο, να ξερεις οτι θα στην πω και εγω. 

Η αποψη ομως θα μεινει, ξερεις !!!

Κατα τριτον, το ψεμα ποιο ειναι ; Ποιο μας λες οτι ειναι ; Οχι αυτο που ειπε ο Σκορδας, οχι το αλλο του Χατζηδακη αλλα το δικο μου που κακολογησα το ΜEGΑ κσι τον ΣΚΑΙ !!!!  ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ !!!

Κατα τεταρτον, χωρις να σε ξερω, πιστευω πως και εσυ οπως και εγω, εισαι νοικοκυρης. Εγω εχω τρομοκρατηθει που θα μου παρουν το σπιτι με κατασχεση. Το ενα η εφορια και το αλλο η τραπεζα. Εσυ αληθινα δεν φοβασαι ;

----------


## ntua

Πάντως έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ΠΑΣΟΚοποίηση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ειδικά όταν τον είδα χθες να κουνάει τα χέρια ακριβώς όπως ο Ανδρέας: Εκμεταλλεύεται μια συγκυρία που αφορά την *ύστατη* μειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού (όσους ακόμα έβλεπαν ΕΡΤ, για κάνα μήνα μόνο το πρόβλημα, ούτε καν μόνιμα), για να ψηφοθηρήσει και να κατευθύνει σαν μαριονέτες τους οπαδούς. 

Είναι πανέξυπνος ο Αλέξης. Εγώ τον θαυμάζω σαν άνθρωπο. Γι'αυτό και γνωρίζω ότι αυτά που λέει δεν τα πιστεύει. Αλλά αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ότι τον εξουθενώνει σαν άνθρωπο. Είναι δύσκολο να σηκώσεις την υποκρισία του λόγου σου στους ώμους σου για πολύ. Γι'αυτό και πιστεύω ότι θα εξαφανιστεί εάν το κόμμα του σταματήσει να τον θέλει. Ακόμα τον θέλουν, βοηθάει. Αλλά αν ποτέ, με το παραμικρό, έστω υπονοήσουν ότι θέλουν να τον αντικαταστήσουν (ως πλειωψηφία βέβαια), θα φύγει τρέχοντας και δεν θα τον ξαναδείς ποτέ μπας και ηρεμήσει και σώσει την ψυχική του υγεία.

----------


## dpdt1

τουλαχιστον οι κυβερνώντες προσφερουν γελιο απλοχερα : 

*Πολύδωρας: ''Πότε θα δοθεί ένα τέλος στο μαρτύριο του Λάκη Γαβαλά;''*

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/poludwras...a.2299154.html
--

γελατε γιατι χανομαστε..  :Wink:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Θα εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον να δουμε τι θα γινει με την τροπολογια του ΚΚΕ.
> Θελω να δω με τι μεθοδευσεις θα αποτρεψουν την συζητηση και ψηφοφορια της.
> 
> Μεχρι στιγμης ειναι δεδομενο οτι Συριζα και ΑΝΕΛ θα υπερψηφισουν.


Δεν χρειαζονται μεθοδευσεις. Τροπολογιες πανε για συζητηση ΜΟΝΟ αν το επιτρεψει ο αρμοδιος υπουργος (του νομοσχεδιου που συζητειται). Αν δεν γουσταρει απλα δεν κατεβαινουν προς ψηφιση και δεν δινει ο υπουργος και λογαριασμο σε κανεναν.

----------


## vgiozo

Πολυ τρολιά πέφτει, γουστάρω...και ο άνθρωπος να πούμε βάζει και προσπάθεια κι όλας...

----------


## alekan

> τουλαχιστον οι κυβερνώντες προσφερουν γελιο απλοχερα :
> 
> Πολύδωρας: ''Πότε θα δοθεί ένα τέλος στο μαρτύριο του Λάκη Γαβαλά;''
> 
> http://news247.gr/eidiseis/poludwras...a.2299154.html
> --
> 
> γελατε γιατι χανομαστε..


Στη γρανα αδερφές μου, στη γράνα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> τουλαχιστον οι κυβερνώντες προσφερουν γελιο απλοχερα : 
> 
> *Πολύδωρας: ''Πότε θα δοθεί ένα τέλος στο μαρτύριο του Λάκη Γαβαλά;''*
> 
> http://news247.gr/eidiseis/poludwras...a.2299154.html
> --
> 
> γελατε γιατι χανομαστε..


 :Laughing:  
χρειαζότανε πράγματι

παρατηρώ στην ΕΡΤ τώρα, έναν τύπο με στυλ πρασσινοφρουρού, χωρίς να ξέρω ποιος είναι να τα χώνει αποκλειστικά σε 1 πιτσιρικά που στειλε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. άντε μην ξεχνιόμαστε κιόλας. η ΕΡΤ δε θα αλλάξει μέσα σε 1 μέρα μόνο με 1 ξεσήκωμα

δλδ ότι στραβό μας συμβαίνει, φταίει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που δεν το σταματάει από την αντιπολίτευση

----------


## Burning Skies

> *Είστε ανίκανοι* να υποστηρίξετε καν την ψηφοθηρία του κόμματός σας με την *ανικανότητά σας* να μην υποβιβάσετε τη συζήτηση σε καθαρό *βρισίδι* του συνομιλητή σας.


 :ROFL:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ntua

> Πολυ τρολιά πέφτει, γουστάρω...και ο άνθρωπος να πούμε βάζει και προσπάθεια κι όλας...


Η αλήθεια δε θέλει προσπάθεια.

- - - Updated - - -




> 


Α ναι, η συνηθισμένη υπόθεση του ψευτοδιανοούμενου: "εάν χρησιμοποιήσω τη ρίζα μιας λέξης δύο φορές σε μία πρόταση τότε είναι λάθος".

Ποτέ δεν ήταν λάθος.

----------


## dimitri_ns

" οι κομμουνιστές θα μας πάρουν τα σπίτια",  " οι καπιταλιστές θα μας πάρουν τα σπίτια", πολύ σημάδι έχει πέσει.

Μην ανησυχείς. Κανείς δεν θα σου πάρει το σπίτι. Εκεί θα μένεις. Μόνο που θα χρειαστεί να το ξαναπληρώσεις 5-6 φορές. 
Αν δεν πληρώσεις, τότε ναι, έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## nostra_fora

Το In.gr λεει οτι ΣΤΕ διευκρινισε οτι*
1)Οι εργαζόμενοι είναι απολυμένοι
2)Με προσωπικό ασφαλείας η προσωρινή λειτουργία*

 :Whistle:

----------


## dpdt1

> Η αλήθεια δε θέλει προσπάθεια.


αληθεια ειναι αυτο. 
μονο εσυ προσπαθεις να πεισεις οταν ολα τα δεοδμενα ειναι καμια 200ρια σελιδες γραμμενα εδω.... ματια εχουμε και βλεπουμε, διαβαζουμε, ενημερωνομαστε...

----------


## ntua

> αληθεια ειναι αυτο. 
> μονο εσυ προσπαθεις να πεισεις οταν ολα τα δεοδμενα ειναι καμια 200ρια σελιδες γραμμενα εδω


Η ποσότητα δε σημαίνει ποιότητα, ειδικά στο ελληνικό δημόσιο.

----------


## dpdt1

> Η ποσότητα δε σημαίνει ποιότητα, ειδικά στο ελληνικό δημόσιο.


αν και δε καταλαβαινω που κολλαει αυτο... 
εδω ειναι ελληνικο δημοσιο? 
και αληθεια ποιος προσλαμβανε στο δημοσιο τοσα χρονια?
ο λυκος θα σωσει τα προβατα?

----------


## Crosswind

> Η ποσότητα δε σημαίνει ποιότητα, ειδικά στο ελληνικό δημόσιο.


Δε σχολάσατε ακόμα?

----------


## dpdt1

> Δε σχολάσατε ακόμα?


μαλλον η συγγρου πληρωνει υπερωριες ακομα  :Razz:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Το In.gr λεει οτι ΣΤΕ διευκρινισε οτι*
> 1)Οι εργαζόμενοι είναι απολυμένοι
> 2)Με προσωπικό ασφαλείας η προσωρινή λειτουργία*


Και με νέο φορέα. Θα αργήσει λίγο να ανοίξει η Υ.Ε.ΝΕ.Δ. (Υπηρεσία Ενημερώσεως ΝΕας Δημοκρατίας)
Τελικά είναι ψέματα οτι υπάρχουν διευκρινίσεις του ΣτΕ.

----------


## emeliss

Αρνήθηκε ο Λυκουρέντζος την συζήτηση τροπολογίας.

----------


## alekan

Το περίεργο θα ήταν να τη συζητούσαν.
Τι σχέση έχει ο Λυκουρεντζος με την εν λόγω τροπολογία;

----------


## emeliss

Αναμενόμενο όπως και τα "να κλείσει το θέμα, να κλείσει το θέμα, να κλείσει το θέμα".

----------


## VasP

Η κρυφή ατζέντα του Μαξίμου




> ... το Μαξίμου δρομολογεί σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το στήσιμο εκπομπής σήματος μέσω μηχανισμών που θα καταλήξουν στην μετάδοση ενός μίνιμουμ τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος. 
> 
> Η εκπομπή αυτή συντονίζεται μέσω ενός μηχανισμού του υπ. Εσωτερικών σε άμεση συνεργασία με την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα της DIGEA. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως στο εγχείρημα συμμετέχει με τεχνική υποστήριξη μηχανισμός ιδιωτικού τηλεοπτικού σταθμού στον οποίο προσφάτως το υπ. Οικονομικών παραχώρησε δικαιώματα μετάδοσης αθλητικών events των οποίων τα δικαιώματα είχε η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.
> 
> Υπολογίζεται ότι περί τα 30 άτομα θα βγάζουν στοιχειώδες πρόγραμμα προκειμένου να φύγει το μαύρο από τους δέκτες το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει και τρία δελτία ειδήσεων. Όλα τα κανάλια βέβαια θα προβάλλουν το ίδιο πρόγραμμα.


Τι κάνεις ρε Σαμαρά;

----------


## zillion

> Θα είμαι λίγο off-topic. Παίρνοντας την πάσα από το τρολ που χαρακτήρισε την δημόσια αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ΕΡΤ ως κομμούνα και δεδομένων των τελευταίων εξελίξεων ας κάνω και εγώ την σύγκριση με την κομμούνα του Παρισιού.
> 
> Ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους ηττήθηκε η κομμούνα του Παρισιού , εκτός των άλλων, ήταν ότι επέτρεπε στην "μεγαλοψυχία" της να εκδίδονται τα αντιδραστικά και αντεπαναστατικά φύλλα των εφημερίδων ελεύθερα. Ενώ οργάνωνε την επανάσταση από την μια, από την άλλη επέτρεπε την διάδοση του αντιδραστικού δηλητηρίου στο όνομα της "ελευθερίας του λόγου". Άλλος ένας λόγος ήταν η εμπιστοσύνη της στους θεσμούς του παλαιού καθεστώτος ως δήθεν "ανεξάρτητους" και "δίκαιους".
> 
> Θα επαναλάβω τον εαυτό μου, αλλά δεν πειράζει : το αστικό κράτος έχει κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στην εργατική τάξη. Όχι από σήμερα αλλά από χθες. Στον πόλεμο απαντάς με πόλεμο.


Τώρα καταλαβαίνουν οι κυρίες του πάνελ σιγά σιγά το νόημα όσων έγραφα εδώ και μέρες. Μάλλον αργά, αλλά πάθημα μάθημα ζωής.

----------


## VasP

> Το In.gr λεει οτι ΣΤΕ διευκρινισε οτι*
> 1)Οι εργαζόμενοι είναι απολυμένοι
> 2)Με προσωπικό ασφαλείας η προσωρινή λειτουργία*


Το αντίθετο έγινε. Το Μεγάρο Μαξίμου διευκρίνισε στον πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ σημεία της απόφασης που το ίδιο το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου είχε υπαγορεύσει στον (σε λίγες μέρες) συνταξιούχο πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ. Και αυτός με την σειρά του έκανε τις διευκρινίσεις στους δημοσιογράφους.

----------


## nostra_fora

Εχω τεραστια περιεργεια τι σταση θα κρατησουν αυριο τα δεκανικια,μετα και την "διευκρινιση" του Στε.
Θα κρυφτουν πίσω από αυτήν;

----------


## MNP-10

> Το αντίθετο έγινε. Το Μεγάρο Μαξίμου διευκρίνισε στον πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ σημεία της απόφασης που το ίδιο το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου είχε υπαγορεύσει στον (σε λίγες μέρες) συνταξιούχο πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ. Και αυτός με την σειρά του έκανε τις διευκρινίσεις στους δημοσιογράφους.


Ετσι... Ανεξαρτητη δικαιοσυνη  :Whistle:

----------


## VasP

Στον Σκαι τώρα λένε οτι φουντώνουν οι φήμες ότι το βράδυ θα εκπέμψει η μεταβατική ΕΡΤ (και ίσως και με δελτίο ειδήσεων).

Στο zougla.gr λένε : 'Η εκπομπή αυτή συντονίζεται μέσω ενός μηχανισμού του υπ. Εσωτερικών σε άμεση συνεργασία με την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα της DIGEA. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως στο εγχείρημα συμμετέχει με τεχνική υποστήριξη μηχανισμός ιδιωτικού τηλεοπτικού σταθμού στον οποίο προσφάτως το υπ. Οικονομικών παραχώρησε δικαιώματα μετάδοσης αθλητικών events των οποίων τα δικαιώματα είχε η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ.'

Εχθές βράδυ, στον Σκαι πάλι, η Μάνδρου έκανε τις διευκρινίσεις που με καθυστέρηση έκανε σήμερα ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ.

Η μεταβατική ΕΡΤ θα είναι παρακλάδι του Σκάι;

----------


## kontinos

Την Μανδρου περιμενες? Τα λεγαμε απο χτες νωρις κιολας, σιγα. 
Το θεμα ειναι, που ηταν σημερα ΔΗΜΑΡ και ΠΑΣΟΚ?

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Το In.gr λεει οτι ΣΤΕ διευκρινισε οτι*
> 1)Οι εργαζόμενοι είναι απολυμένοι
> 2)Με προσωπικό ασφαλείας η προσωρινή λειτουργία*


Τελικά είναι ψέματα οτι υπάρχουν διευκρινίσεις του ΣτΕ.

----------


## nostra_fora

> Τελικά είναι ψέματα οτι υπάρχουν διευκρινίσεις του ΣτΕ.


διοτι οπως ακουω τωρα,ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ να προβει το δικαστηριο σε μια τετοια διευκρινιση.

----------


## VasP

> Ετσι... Ανεξαρτητη δικαιοσυνη


Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα αυτή την στιγμή Νομοθετική και Δικαστική εξουσία. Υπάρχει μόνο η Εκτελεστική.

Από την Βουλή δεν περνάει τίποτα πλέον. Όλα γίνονται με πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου. Ούτε τροπολογίες, ούτε τίποτα.

Οι ανώτατοι δικαστικοί γλύφουν το πολιτικό σύστημα για να πάρουν τις θεσούλες τους και εν συνεχεία το υπηρετούν (το πολιτικό σύστημα) με τυφλή πίστη.
Εδώ όταν ο ανισόρροπος  ο Κασιδιάρης χαστούκισε την Κανέλλη ένας δημοσιογράφος (Δελλατόλας) έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο την Ράικου (εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών) και τις έλεγε 'ελα Ελένη, άσκησε μια δίωξη'. Φαντάσου τι γίνεται με τους πολιτικούς.

Μόνο Εκτελεστική εξουσία έχουμε. Αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Α ναι, η συνηθισμένη υπόθεση του ψευτοδιανοούμενου: "εάν χρησιμοποιήσω τη ρίζα μιας λέξης δύο φορές σε μία πρόταση τότε είναι λάθος".
> 
> Ποτέ δεν ήταν λάθος.


Αυτο καταλαβες;;; Στην ιδια προταση που προσβαλλεις τους αλλους διαμαρτυρεσαι οτι σε προσβαλλουν. :Wink:

----------


## VasP

> Το ΕΡΤ HD που μας έβγαλε από τη σπηλιά και που τόσο πόλεμο έφαγε από τους καναλάρχες θα πάει άπατο;


Ναι, πάει άπατο

Ανακοίνωση-απάντηση των Τεχνικών της ΕΡΤ στους καναλάρχες και μεγαλοεργολάβους






> Όμως η ΕΡΤ δεν έκλεισε σε χρόνο τυχαίο. Μεθαύριο, Τετάρτη (19/6/2013) λήγει η Διαβούλευση για το Νομοσχέδιο που θα αποδώσει τις άδειες για τους διαύλους ψηφιακής εκπομπής. Ένα εξωφρενικό Νομοσχέδιο που με χυδαίο τρόπο και με αστεία-οικονομικίστικη αιτιολόγηση δημιουργεί ένα γιγαντιαίο ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ χωρίς ΑΣΥΜΒΙΒΑΣΤΟ για τον πάροχο Δικτύου που του επιτρέπει να είναι ταυτόχρονα και πάροχος περιεχομένου! *Ταυτόχρονα επιτρέπει στην ΕΡΤ μόνο δύο διαύλους, ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ουσιαστικά την εκπομπή σε High Definition*. Ταυτόχρονα βάζει ποινές απώλειας της Άδειας για όποια καθυστέρηση. Αυτό όμως χτυπάει μόνον την ΕΡΤ που είναι υποχρεωμένη απ’ το νόμο να κρατάει χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, πάει άπατο
> 
> Ανακοίνωση-απάντηση των Τεχνικών της ΕΡΤ στους καναλάρχες και μεγαλοεργολάβους


sorry αλλά αυτό δεν ηταν Hd κανάλι συνεχούς ροής

----------


## GetRid

> Α ναι, η συνηθισμένη υπόθεση του ψευτοδιανοούμενου: "εάν χρησιμοποιήσω τη ρίζα μιας λέξης δύο φορές σε μία πρόταση τότε είναι λάθος".
> 
> Ποτέ δεν ήταν λάθος.


Θολοκουλτουριάδηδες αναρχοάπλυτοι παρακαλώ. Και τα όρια μεταξύ φασίστα και φιλελέ θολώνουν όλο και πιο πιο πολύ.

----------


## VasP

> sorry αλλά αυτό δεν ηταν Hd κανάλι συνεχούς ροής


sorry, αλλά τώρα έγινε μηδενικής ροής.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Η κρυφή ατζέντα του Μαξίμου
> 
> 
> 
> Τι κάνεις ρε Σαμαρά;


Τρολια και αυτό. Το Μαξίμου εχει εξαπολύσει πολυ προπαγάνδα. (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, αλλά στην "είδηση").
Με 30 εργαζόμενους θα λειτουργήσουν 4 κανάλια και 19 ραδιοσταθμοί;... LOL.

----------


## linman

Νομική Υπηρεσία ΕΡΤ: *Το προσωπικό αυτοδικαίως θεωρείται ως μηδέποτε απολυθέν*

Το προσωπικό της ΕΡΤ αυτοδικαίως θεωρείται ως μηδέποτε απολυθέν και σε αυτό περιλαμβάνονται και οι εργαζόμενοι εκείνοι που απασχολούνται σε υπηρεσίες που συμβάλλουν καθοριστικά στην προετοιμασία, παραγωγή, μετάδοση και προβολή ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών (π.χ. στο περιοδικό «Ραδιοτηλεόραση», στο Αρχείο Μουσείο, στα Μουσικά Σύνολα κλπ.).

----------


## VasP

> Τρολια και αυτό. Το Μαξίμου εχει εξαπολύσει πολυ προπαγάνδα. (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα, αλλά στην "είδηση").
> Με 30 εργαζόμενους θα λειτουργήσουν 4 κανάλια και 19 ραδιοσταθμοί;... LOL.


Ακούγεται ότι θα παίζουν όλα τα κανάλια το ίδιο πρόγραμμα. Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα σήμερα κατά τις 11-12 να έχουμε κάποια έκπληξη και να δούμε δελτίο ειδήσεων από την μεταβατική ΕΡΤ.

----------


## nostra_fora

Ο Σωτηρελης (καθηγητης συνταγματικου δικαιου) παντως λεει οτι η κυβερνηση ειναι σαφως παρανομη και οτι ο μονος τροπος λειτουργιας του μεταβατικου σχηματος ειναι λειτουργια της παλιας 
Επισης οταν το ΣΤΕ λεει ΑΜΕΣΑ,εννοει ΑΜΕΣΑ.
Τελος δεν ειναι δυνατον να εκπεμψει αλλος φορεας,χωρις να εχει ψηφιστει νομοσχεδιο.

----------


## pan05

> sorry αλλά αυτό δεν ηταν Hd κανάλι συνεχούς ροής


Ε και; Δηλαδή τώρα θα είναι καλύτερα;

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ε και; Δηλαδή τώρα θα είναι καλύτερα;


Και να συμπληρώσω...
Ε και; Δηλαδή τώρα θα είναι καλύτερα που θα πάρουν τη συχνότητα τσάμπα οι Μπομπολομαρινάκηδες;

----------


## pan05

Από το 2011. Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που επανήλθε η τάξη...

----------


## patch

τώρα όμως θα βλέπεις σουτιέν στο διάλυμα του αγώνα, λίγο το έχετε ;

----------


## linman

*Τον σεβασμό της απόφασης του ΣτΕ για την ΕΡΤ, ζήτησε η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή*

«Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή λαμβάνει υπόψη της την απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας για την ΕΡΤ» δήλωσε ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου, Ολιβιέ Μπαγί, υπογραμμίζοντας την ανάγκη σεβασμού από πλευράς ελληνικών Αρχών της κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας για τις απολύσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Ε και; Δηλαδή τώρα θα είναι καλύτερα;


Οπότε εσυ απλά λες θα επιλέξω το χάλια απο το πλήρες χάλια
Δεν είχε κανάλι HD,  πραγματικά ούτε πρόγραμμα δεν είχε,  εκτός αν το σήμα ΕΡΤ HD είναι για εσένα αρκετό

----------


## pan05

> Οπότε εσυ απλά λες θα επιλέξω το χάλια απο το πλήρες χάλια
> Δεν είχε κανάλι HD,  πραγματικά ούτε πρόγραμμα δεν είχε,  εκτός αν το σήμα ΕΡΤ HD είναι για εσένα αρκετό


Δεν είμαστε καλά.. Φυσικά και είχε κανάλι HD, τόσες διοργανώσεις παρακολούθησα.

----------


## linman

*Επίθεση συμβούλου του Καραμανλή στον Σαμαρά για την ΕΡΤ*

Ο γνωστός επικοινωνιολόγος και εμπνευστής του "μεσαίου" χώρου, τόνισε χθες στο περιθώριο της παρουσίασης του βιβλίου του πως η κίνηση του πρωθυπουργού χαρακτηρίζεται από " *ακρισία και αδυναμία* ", προκαλώντας για ακόμα μία φορά την οργή του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου.

----------


## VasP

> Οπότε εσυ απλά λες θα επιλέξω το χάλια απο το πλήρες χάλια
> Δεν είχε κανάλι HD,  πραγματικά ούτε πρόγραμμα δεν είχε,  εκτός αν το σήμα ΕΡΤ HD είναι για εσένα αρκετό


Υπερ-αρκετό είναι. Και μόνο η εκπομπή του σήματος ΕΡΤ HD έκανε τους ολιγάρχες-καναλάρχες να αντιδρούν με λύσσα. 

Καθαίρεσαν από την ΕΡΤ τον άνθρωπο που έφερε την Υψηλή Ευκρίνεια




> Δημοσίευμα 31.05.2013
> Με την πρώτη ουσιαστική διοικητική απόφαση του νέου διευθύνοντος συμβούλου της ΕΡΤ Γκίκα Μάναλη, καθαιρείται από τη θέση του ο Νίκος Μιχαλίτσης, το στέλεχος της κρατικής τηλεόρασης που πιστώνεται την μετάβαση στην εποχή της Υψηλής Ευκρίνειας με τη δημιουργία του καναλιού ΕΡΤ HD.


Σχεδίαζαν καιρό την απαξίωση της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## sotos65

> Οπότε εσυ απλά λες θα επιλέξω το χάλια απο το πλήρες χάλια
> Δεν είχε κανάλι HD,  πραγματικά ούτε πρόγραμμα δεν είχε,  εκτός αν το σήμα ΕΡΤ HD είναι για εσένα αρκετό


Δεν είχε (παρά κάποιες ελάχιστες μεταδόσεις), αλλά γιατί δεν είχε αυτό που θα έπρεπε και θα μπορούσε να έχει (ο πρώην τεχνικός διευθυντής, Ν. Μιχαλίτσης, αυτός που έδιωξαν, είπε προχθές ότι έχουν αγοραστεί κάμερες HD που δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα); Γιατί δεν προχωράς λίγο περισσότερο στο βάθος, παρά μένεις στη διαπίστωση; Η διορισμένη από την κυβέρνηση διοίκηση δεν είχε λόγο και ευθύνη για την μη ύπαρξη πλήρους προγράμματος HD; Εδώ και ένα χρόνο γιατί η ΕΡΤ ουσιαστικά δεν είχε δημιουργήσει κανένα νέο πρόγραμμα, τηλεοπτική σειρά, ντοκιμαντέρ, κλπ, ενώ είχε 40 εκατομμύρια καθαρά κέρδη στο τέλος του 2011. Σίγουρα δεν φταίνε οι τεχνικοί, οι κάμεραμεν, οι σκηνοθέτες, οι δημοσιογράφοι γι αυτό...

----------


## patch

> Οπότε εσυ απλά λες θα επιλέξω το χάλια απο το πλήρες χάλια
> Δεν είχε κανάλι HD,  πραγματικά ούτε πρόγραμμα δεν είχε,  εκτός αν το σήμα ΕΡΤ HD είναι για εσένα αρκετό


είσαι άσχετος, δες τι loop πέφτει στα μεγαλύτερα δορυφορικά πακέτα
το δε loop video για μήνες ακόμα και χρόνια σε κρατικά HD είναι δεδομένο (tf,zdf,bbc) που συνήθως είναι και αναφορά για την εικόνα τους

----------


## VasP

> Δεν είχε (παρά κάποιες ελάχιστες μεταδόσεις), αλλά γιατί δεν είχε αυτό που θα έπρεπε και θα μπορούσε να έχει (ο πρώην τεχνικός διευθυντής, Ν. Μιχαλίτσης, αυτός που έδιωξαν, είπε προχθές ότι έχουν αγοραστεί κάμερες HD που δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα); Γιατί δεν προχωράς λίγο περισσότερο στο βάθος, παρά μένεις στη διαπίστωση; Η διορισμένη από την κυβέρνηση διοίκηση δεν είχε λόγο και ευθύνη για την μη ύπαρξη πλήρους προγράμματος HD; Εδώ και ένα χρόνο γιατί η ΕΡΤ ουσιαστικά δεν είχε δημιουργήσει κανένα νέο πρόγραμμα, τηλεοπτική σειρά, ντοκιμαντέρ, κλπ, ενώ είχε 40 εκατομμύρια καθαρά κέρδη στο τέλος του 2011. Σίγουρα δεν φταίνε οι τεχνικοί, οι κάμεραμεν, οι σκηνοθέτες, οι δημοσιογράφοι γι αυτό...


Τα είπες όλα.
Η ΕΡΤ σκοπίμως απαξιώθηκε το τελευταίο διάστημα.
Ποιός πιστεύει ακόμα ότι έκλεισε για να εξυγιανθεί;

----------


## emeliss

@patch
Πάνω από όλα ευγένεια.

----------


## washcloud

> Για να καταλάβω την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, αν φυσικά την έχει καταλάβει κανείς...
> Νοικιάζω μια μονοκατοικία και ο ιδιοκτήτης μου κάνει έξωση για να την γκρεμίσει και να χτίσει πολυκατοικία.
> Κάνω προσφυγή στο ΣτΕ και αυτό αποφασίζει πως ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να γκρεμίσει την μονοκατοικία, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει έξωση.
> Κατάλαβα λάθος?


Eντελώς, *νομίζω*. Τουλάχιστον με ό,τι έχω καταλάβει εγώ :

Ο Πιτσαχατάς, ο Στούρναρος, και ο Κοπροσκύλογλου, δεν είναι "απλώς ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτου". Είναι η ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ. Και ως τέτοια, έχουν πολλήηη εξουσία. Κι όπου δεν έχουν, φροντίζουν να την κατασκευάσουν με DIY πνεύμα. Και συγκεκριμένα : κοτσάρανε την περίφημη ΠΝΠ, που εμπεριέχει της Παναγιάς τα φρύδια από οργανισμούς προς τερμάτισμα. Όσο για έναν εξ' αυτούς, την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., βγάλανε μια ΚΥΑ (Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση), που έλεγε "Αποφασίσομεν και διατάσσομεν να τελειώσει η ΕΡΤ". Τα όσα ακολούθησαν, γνωστά. Πάει από την επόμενη μέρα (12/6) κι όλας η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ (το συνδικαλίστικό όργανο των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ), και απευθύνεται στο ΣτΕ το οποίο έχει την δύναμη να αναστείλει κυβερνητικές ατασθαλίες. Το οποίο όμως δεν έχει την δύναμη να πει στους ατάσθαλους "λοιπόν, δε γουστάρω τις αποφάσεις που παίρνετε". Η μόνη δύναμη που έχει, είναι να διατάξει την ακύρωση αποφάσεων ή μέρος αυτών, ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΕΡΕΙΣΜΑ. Και το μόνο νομικό έρεισμα που υπήρχε, και είχε ως όπλο της στα χέρια της η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, ήταν το ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να σταματήσει η λειτουργία του ΕΘΝΙΚΟΥ ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΕΔΙΩΞΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΛΕΙ Η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΗΓΓΕΙΛΕ, ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΝΩΜΟΔΟΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣτΕ. Η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ δεν πήγε στο ΣτΕ για να τους πει "αδέρφια, μας απολύουν. Θα πεινάσουμε. Κάντε κάτι". Υποθέτω ότι αυτό είναι αρμοδιότητα άλλων νομικών οδών άλλωστε. Εξ' ου και το ΣτΕ δεν έκανε κάτι περισσότερο, από αυτό που του ζητήθηκε. Και ΚΑΚΩΣ, νομίζω, κάποιοι "χρεώνουν" στο ΣτΕ, μέχρι και...γιατί δεν είπε μέσα στην απόφασή του κάτι και για τον 13ο και 14ο μισθό που κόπηκαν από το μισθολόγιο των Ελλήνων. Ένα "υποτιθέμενα" αδιάφθορο δικαστήριο είναι, και συγκεκριμένα όχι απλά "ένα", αλλά το ανώτατο όσον αφορά την ιεραρχία, σχετικά με θέματα που αφορούν το κράτος. Μέχρι εκεί όμως. Ούτε ο θεός είναι, ούτε κάτι πιο πάνω απ' την κυβέρνηση, ούτε τίποτα.

Δεν γνωρίζει ο κόσμος (κι εγώ μέσα), και περιμένουμε τον ιππότη πάνω στο άσπρο άλογο εδώ και 3 χρόνια που θα μας σώσει. Και με το παραμικρό κοιτάμε προς όλες τις μεριές : κόμματα, πρόσωπα, ξένες χώρες, επιχειρηματίες "πρόθυμους να πληρώσουν το χρέος της Ελλάδας και να βγούμε απ' τα μνημόνια". Και όταν καταλαγιάζει ο κουρνιαχτός, πλακώνει η απογοήτευση και οι "ερμηνείες" των πραγμάτων. Παράδειγμα η χθεσινή φάση του ΣτΕ. Όποιος γουστάρει μπορεί να δει ό,τι γουστάρει. Πχ να πει κανείς "το ΣτΕ πετάει το μπαλάκι ΚΑΙ στον Σαμαρά, ΚΑΙ στον κόσμο". Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι είναι σωστό, καθώς το ΣτΕ δεν είναι αρμόδιο για να βγάζει αποφάσεις σχετικές με το περί γενικού δικαίου αίσθημα. Μια άλλη ερμηνεία θα μπορούσε να είναι ότι το ΣτΕ με την απόφαση/διαταγή του, είναι σα να είπε στον Στουρνάρα "δεν ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να καταργήσεις την ΕΡΤ" και είναι επίσης σα να λέει "δεν ξέρω τί θα κάνεις, αλλά πρέπει ΑΜΕΣΑ να ξααναϋπάρχει πρόγραμμα/εκπομπή ενός εθνικού ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα". Με άλλα λόγια, είναι ΣΑΝ να του λέει "η μόνη σου διέξοδος για να διορθώσεις την ατασθαλία σου και να σταματήσεις να την συνεχίζεις, είναι να ξαναβάλεις την μηχανή της ΕΡΤ μπροστά, όπως ακριβώς την ξέραμε πριν την απόφασή σου". Αλλά κι αυτό θα ήταν λάθος ερμηνεία, γιατί όπως είπαμε ούτε την δικαιοδοσία έχει να του πει τί να κάνει, ούτε λύσεις να του δώσει, και απλώς γνωμοδότησε ότι έκανε κάτι λάθος και πρέπει να το διορθώσει. Κι εκεί τελειώνει ο ρόλος του, και συγκεκριμένα του ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΥ που είχε την υποχρέωση να βγάλει την προσωρινή, αν και με υποχρέωση άμεσης ισχύος,
Τώρα αν η κυβέρνηση θέλει α) να σταματήσει να είναι παράνομη (με το ρίξιμο των πομπών) β) να μη χειροτερέψει τα πράγματα, οφείλει να βγάλει....άλλη μία υπουργική απόφαση από το μανίκί με τις αποφάσεις, με την οποία να ξαναορίζει την λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ, ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ (ή έστω να βγάλει μια υπουργική απόφαση που να ακυρώνει την προηγούμενη). ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ότι την δύναμη την έχει, φαντάζομαι ότι ΔΕΝ θα της φέρει κανείς πρόβλημα να τα κάνει ολ' αυτά

Όλα ξεκινάνε από τον υπό κάθε έννοια φασισμό του να βγει κανείς και να πει "κλείνω την ΕΡΤ εδώ και τώρα". Και ο Κοσκωτάς να ήταν μέσα και να έτρωγε του σκασμού, δεν μπορεί ούτε ο πρωθυπουργεύοντας να βγει και να πει "όπου δεν πίπτει νόμος, πίπτει λόγος, και συγκεκριμένα ο δικός μου". Διότι μιλάμε για "εθνικής σημασίας και λειτουργιών" φορέα. Κι επειδή όπως έχουμε πει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ από τα κοπρόσκυλα που μας εξουσιάζουν μια ζωή, ανεξαρτήτως χρώματος και τυπικού ονόματος είναι ηλίθια, αναρωτιέμαι σε τί ακριβώς προσβλέπει και προσέβλεπε ο Πίτσα-μαν με όλο αυτό το μπουρδέλο που δημιούργησε. Έχω πει ότι σίγουρα δεν θέλει την ΕΡΤ, έτσι όπως είναι (=γεμάτη "αριστερούς" συνδικαλιστές που του πάνε κόντρα, με κόντρα απεργίες αντί να τον γλύφουν 24/7), και ήταν πολύ ψηλά στις προτεραιότητές του να την αποκεφαλίσει (="εξυγειάνει", όπως το προφαδίζεται). Όπως έχω πει ότι πολύ πιθανώς να θέλει να πάει σε εκλογές πριν τον Σεπτέμβρη, και σε αυτές τις εκλογές να μην υπάρχει...ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ πάνω απ' όλα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαννοηθώ ότι περίμενε να περάσει "έτσι" το να κλείσει τις εθνικές συχνότητες. Όλο και κάποιος θα του το σφύριξε ότι θα κολλήσει εκεί το πράμμα, ακόμη κι αν αυτουνού δεν του έκοβε. Οπότε, τί;
Μήπως τελικά κι απλά είναι όπως λέγεται τόσο εξαρτημένος από τους καναλάρχες που λέγεται ότι θα καταβροχθίσουν τις συχνότητες αυριομεθαύριο στον σχετικό διαγωνισμό και κοιτάει να κερδισει χρόνο μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, και ΜΕΤΑ να ξανανοίξει "προσωρινά την ΕΡΤ ως είχε", για να χώσει τον διαχειριστή που θα τους φάει όλους λάχανο με το γάντι και σιγά-σιγά; Σίγουρα ολ' αυτά θα ξεκαθαρίσουν ΚΑΙΡΟ μετά. Πάντως, αν φανεί ότι έτσι ήταν, μακάρι ο κόσμος να μην ξεχάσει όπως ξέχασε τόσα άλλα, και να συνειδητοποιήσει ποιούς ακριβώς "εμπιστεύεται" (...όταν δεν είναι ρουσφετολογικά δεδένος στο άρμα τους έστω).

----------


## patch

> @patch
> Πάνω από όλα ευγένεια.


δεν είχα καμία τέτοια διάθεση, ήμουν από τους λίγους που απαντούσα και διασκέδαζα  με τον thisea αλλά το κάνει πάντα και επίτηδες

----------


## MNP-10

> Επισης οταν το ΣΤΕ λεει ΑΜΕΣΑ,εννοει ΑΜΕΣΑ.


Αλλιως τι? Θα συλληφθει ο Σαμαρας?  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο γνωστός επικοινωνιολόγος και εμπνευστής του "μεσαίου" χώρου, τόνισε χθες στο περιθώριο της παρουσίασης του βιβλίου του πως η κίνηση του πρωθυπουργού χαρακτηρίζεται από " *ακρισία και αδυναμία* ", προκαλώντας για ακόμα μία φορά την οργή του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου.


Αυτο το παραμυθι με την "οργη" του Μαξιμου πρεπει να 'ναι αρχαιοελληνικο καταλοιπο, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως. Οι θνητοι εκαναν κατι και οι θεοι "οργιζονταν" αφ'υψηλου. Καπως ετσι ειναι και οι σημερινοι κυβερνωντες οι οποιοι "σχεδιαζουν" και καποιοι ανατρεπουν τα σχεδια τους "προκαλωντας την οργη τους". Με λιγα λογια Σαμαρας = Διας και το μονο που του λειπει ειναι ο κεραυνος για να μας τον "βροντηξει".

----------


## africa

τι ωραίο που φαίνεται το μαύρο στη PLASMA, ευτυχώς δεν πήρα LCD

----------


## MNP-10

> Ναι, πάει άπατο
> 
> Ανακοίνωση-απάντηση των Τεχνικών της ΕΡΤ στους καναλάρχες και μεγαλοεργολάβους


Απ'τη στιγμη που εχουν μια αποφαση στα χερια τους οι της ΕΡΤ καλο ειναι να συμμετεχουν στη διαβουλευση, ειτε να ζητησουν παραταση λογω των εξελιξεων. Δε νοειται τετοια συζητηση χωρις τη συμμετοχη της ΕΡΤ. Θα ηταν σα να γινεται διαβουλευση για τηλεπικοινωνιακα χωρις τον ΟΤΕ. Πρεπει η ΕΕΤΤ να δωσει αναβολη - και οι της ΕΡΤ, καθως και ιδιωτες/πολιτες οπως εμεις που ενδεχομενως μας απασχολει το θεμα, να ζητησουν/ουμε μια τετοια αναβολη μεχρι να ομαλοποιηθει η κατασταση.

----------


## nickkefi

Για τις «διευκρινήσεις» που κυκλοφορούν:
Ο πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ Κ. Μενουδάκος: Οι διευκρινίσεις που διατυπώνονται για τον τρόπο εφαρμογής της απόφασή του για την ΕΡΤ, «προέρχονται από άλλους δικαστικούς και νομικούς κύκλους». Πηγή: Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο ειδήσεων.

----------


## linman



----------


## washcloud

Την άποψή μου περί της λειτουργίας του ΣτΕ την έγραψα πιο πάνω. Από τη στιγμή όμως που η κυβέρνηση (και συγκεκριμένα ο Στούρνος που έχει "αναλάβει την ευθύνη" - αγκαζέ με τον Καθίκογλου) έχει προβεί σε παράνομη ενέργεια (κλείσιμο στον εθνικό ρ/τ φορέα - δεν εννοώ την απόλυση των εργαζομένων), η οποία μάλιστα επιβεβαιώθηκε ως τέτοια από την απόφαση του προέδρου του ΣτΕ, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κάποιος εισαγγελέας που θα έπρεπε να κινητοποιηθεί και ν' αναλάβει την ευθύνη να διατάξει την ολική επαναλειτουργία (με όλους τους εργαζομένους που απολύθηκαν αφού είναι ο ΜΟΝΟΣ λογικός τρόπος για να γίνει αυτό εφικτό; ) της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ, τη στιγμή που η κυβέρνηση εδώ και πάνω από 24 ώρες αγρό αγοράζει σχετικά με την απόφαση του προέδρου του ΣτΕ;
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικό;

----------


## sdikr

> είσαι άσχετος, δες τι loop πέφτει στα μεγαλύτερα δορυφορικά πακέτα
> το δε loop video για μήνες ακόμα και χρόνια σε κρατικά HD είναι δεδομένο (tf,zdf,bbc) που συνήθως είναι και αναφορά για την εικόνα τους


Για χαλάρωσε λίγο

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν είχε (παρά κάποιες ελάχιστες μεταδόσεις), αλλά γιατί δεν είχε αυτό που θα έπρεπε και θα μπορούσε να έχει (ο πρώην τεχνικός διευθυντής, Ν. Μιχαλίτσης, αυτός που έδιωξαν, είπε προχθές ότι έχουν αγοραστεί κάμερες HD που δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα); Γιατί δεν προχωράς λίγο περισσότερο στο βάθος, παρά μένεις στη διαπίστωση; Η διορισμένη από την κυβέρνηση διοίκηση δεν είχε λόγο και ευθύνη για την μη ύπαρξη πλήρους προγράμματος HD; Εδώ και ένα χρόνο γιατί η ΕΡΤ ουσιαστικά δεν είχε δημιουργήσει κανένα νέο πρόγραμμα, τηλεοπτική σειρά, ντοκιμαντέρ, κλπ, ενώ είχε 40 εκατομμύρια καθαρά κέρδη στο τέλος του 2011. Σίγουρα δεν φταίνε οι τεχνικοί, οι κάμεραμεν, οι σκηνοθέτες, οι δημοσιογράφοι γι αυτό...


Οκ εντάξει το εμπεδώσαμε φταίνε οι άλλοι, 
Συγνώμη αλλά δεν συμφωνώ,  εδώ δεν κατάφεραν να κλείσουν την ραδιοτηλεόραση γιατί το προσωπικό δεν ήθελε.
το θέμα είναι οτι δεν είχανε κάποια εκπομπή, όποιος και να φταίει,  όποτε τι μου λες για το κανάλι HD;

οι κυβερνήσεις βάλανε σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο εκεί μέσα, δεν μπήκε μόνος του,  40εκ δεν ήταν κέρδη, στην ουσία κόστισε 260εκ τα κέρδη (τα οποία φυσικά ξόδεψε) της ήταν 8εκ απο διαφημίσεις

----------


## emeliss

> όποτε τι μου λες για το κανάλι HD;


Μήπως γιατί αν όντως χαθεί σήμερα τότε χάνεται για τα 15 επόμενα χρόνια;

----------


## sotos65

> Οκ εντάξει το εμπεδώσαμε φταίνε οι άλλοι, 
> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν συμφωνώ,  εδώ δεν κατάφεραν να κλείσουν την ραδιοτηλεόραση γιατί το προσωπικό δεν ήθελε.
> το θέμα είναι οτι δεν είχανε κάποια εκπομπή, όποιος και να φταίει,  όποτε τι μου λες για το κανάλι HD;
> 
> οι κυβερνήσεις βάλανε σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο εκεί μέσα, δεν μπήκε μόνος του,  40εκ δεν ήταν κέρδη, στην ουσία κόστισε 260εκ τα κέρδη (τα οποία φυσικά ξόδεψε) της ήταν 8εκ απο διαφημίσεις


Αντί να δίνεις τα δικά σου νούμερα και τις αυθαίρετες ερμηνείες, δες καλύτερα τις οικονομικές εκθέσεις (τελευταία σελίδα τα συγκεντρωτικά)...

http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/ertsa/find/eia:21
http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/ertsa/ad...-2%CE%94%CE%A0

Πρόσεξε τα μεικτά και καθαρά κέρδη για τις δύο χρονιές...



ΥΓ1. Γιατί θεωρείς ότι κάτι πρέπει να κλείσει υποχρεωτικά; Αυτό το λέει η κυβέρνηση και όσοι θέλουν να περιορίσουν το ρόλο της ΕΡΤ και να τον εκμεταλλευθούν. Τα στοιχεία δεν το δείχνουν αυτό, η ΕΡΤ μπορεί να βελτιωθεί, αλλά το κυριότερο είναι να απεμπλακεί τελείως από τον ασφυκτικό κυβερνητικό και κομματικό εναγκαλισμό (το ακριβώς ανάποδο από αυτό που προσπαθεί να κάνει ο Σαμαράς και ο Στουρνάρας). 

ΥΓ2. Φυσικά και κάποιοι φταίνε που δεν είχε το πρόγραμμα που πρέπει, το να λες ότι όποιος και να φταίει δεν έχει σημασία είναι είτε στρουθοκαμηλισμός, είτε αδιαφορία...

----------


## linman

Δεν ξέρω τι μου λέτε τώρα 
Τι παίζει  στο δικτυακο τώρα

----------


## VasP

> Οκ εντάξει το εμπεδώσαμε φταίνε οι άλλοι,


Δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι. Η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ φταίει. Η ΕΡΤ δεν λειτουργεί με καθεστώς αυτονομίας όπως το BBC. Η διοίκηση διορίζεται από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση.




> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν συμφωνώ,  εδώ δεν κατάφεραν να κλείσουν την ραδιοτηλεόραση γιατί το προσωπικό δεν ήθελε.


'Δεν κατάφεραν'; Θα ήταν κατόρθωμα το να στείλεις στην ανεργία μερικές δεκάδες ανθρώπων; Πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι λέξεις χρησιμοποιούμε όταν μιλάμε για ζωές ανθρώπων. Κάποιοι περιμένουν ότι με τις απολύσεις θα βγούμε από την κρίση. Κούνια που τους κούναγε. Και στην τελική ας απολύσουν τους επίορκους.




> το θέμα είναι οτι δεν είχανε κάποια εκπομπή, όποιος και να φταίει,  όποτε τι μου λες για το κανάλι HD;


Δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ HD. Μερικές φορές είναι πιό έντιμο να παραδεχόμαστε την ένδεια των επιχειρημάτων μας από το να επιμένουμε μόνο και μόνο για το γινάτι. Το ΕΡΤ HD είχε πρόγραμμα. Ακόμα και καθόλου να μην είχε η δημιουργία του ήταν μια υπέροχη κίνηση από τους ανθρώπους της ΕΡΤ και εγώ προσωπικά τους ευχαριστώ που παρά τις αφόρητες πιέσεις δεν υποχώρησαν και ίδρυσαν κανάλι HD.




> οι κυβερνήσεις βάλανε σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο εκεί μέσα, δεν μπήκε μόνος του,  40εκ δεν ήταν κέρδη, στην ουσία κόστισε 260εκ τα κέρδη (τα οποία φυσικά ξόδεψε) της ήταν 8εκ απο διαφημίσεις


Η ΕΡΤ είναι πλεονασματική. Υπήρξε μεγάλη μείωση στο προσωπικό της τα τελευταία χρόνια. Έχει από τα χαμηλότερα ανταποδοτικά τέλη στην Ευρώπη και εγώ θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσε να ειναι και υψηλότερο. 

Πάψε να πολεμάς την Δημόσια τηλεόραση. Είναι μαζοχισμός.

----------


## sotos65

Το αναρχοαυτόνομο πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ των τελευταίων επτά ημερών είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχουμε δει τα τελευταία χρόνια μου φαίνεται στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, πολιτιστικά αλλά και σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την ελευθερία της άποψης και του λόγου! Όπως έγραψε πριν μερικές ημέρες ο "πιτσιρίκος", αυτό το 'οφείλουμε' στον Σαμαρά, που ενώ ήθελε να κλείσει την Ερτ, στην πραγματικότητα την άνοιξε!

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι. Η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ φταίει. Η ΕΡΤ δεν λειτουργεί με καθεστώς αυτονομίας όπως το BBC. Η διοίκηση διορίζεται από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση.
> 
> 
> 'Δεν κατάφεραν'; Θα ήταν κατόρθωμα το να στείλεις στην ανεργία μερικές δεκάδες ανθρώπων; Πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι λέξεις χρησιμοποιούμε όταν μιλάμε για ζωές ανθρώπων. Κάποιοι περιμένουν ότι με τις απολύσεις θα βγούμε από την κρίση. Κούνια που τους κούναγε. Και στην τελική ας απολύσουν τους επίορκους.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ HD. Μερικές φορές είναι πιό έντιμο να παραδεχόμαστε την ένδεια των επιχειρημάτων μας από το να επιμένουμε μόνο και μόνο για το γινάτι. Το ΕΡΤ HD είχε πρόγραμμα. Ακόμα και καθόλου να μην είχε η δημιουργία του ήταν μια υπέροχη κίνηση από τους ανθρώπυς της ΕΡΤ και εγώ προσωπικά τους ευχαριστώ που παρά τις αφόρητες πιέσεις δεν υποχώρησαν και ίδρυσαν κανάλι HD.
> 
> 
> ...



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω να σου πω κατι όταν μου λές,  ακόμα και πρόγραμμα να μην είχε η δημιουργία ήταν μια υπέροχη κίνηση.

----------


## VasP

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω να σου πω κατι όταν μου λές,  ακόμα και πρόγραμμα να μην είχε η δημιουργία ήταν μια υπέροχη κίνηση.


Μη κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Η ΕΡΤ ήθελε να δημιουργήσει ένα προηγούμενο, να κατοχυρώσει ένα κανάλι HD ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσει και ως πίεση σε περίπτωση που μελλοντικά θα επιχειρούσαν να της 'φανε' συχνότητες. Και αποδείχθηκαν προνοητικοί γιατί πλέον πάνε να αφήσουν την ΕΡΤ με μόλις 2 συχνότητες χαρίζοντας τις υπόλοιπες στην Digea.

Καληνύχτα.

----------


## sdikr

> Αντί να δίνεις τα δικά σου νούμερα και τις αυθαίρετες ερμηνείες, δες καλύτερα τις οικονομικές εκθέσεις (τελευταία σελίδα τα συγκεντρωτικά)...
> 
> http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/ertsa/find/eia:21
> http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/ertsa/ad...-2%CE%94%CE%A0
> 
> Πρόσεξε τα μεικτά και καθαρά κέρδη για τις δύο χρονιές...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μιλάω για αυτά τα νούμερα

----------


## sotos65

Και φυσικά πρώτος στις αντιδράσεις κατά της ERT HD ήταν ποιος άλλος, ο πρωτοπόρος ΣΚΑΙ με διευθυντή τον Παναγόπουλο, που ήταν πριν πριν πρόεδρος της ΕΡΤ!

http://www.infospoudes.gr/index.php?...da&Itemid=1035

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιλάω για αυτά τα νούμερα


Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα, οι επιμέρους πίνακες έχουν δευτερεύουσα σημασία, ιδιαίτερα όταν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι απολύτως θετικό. Εξάλλου αυτός ο πίνακας δείχνει μόνο τα έσοδα και τις πηγές τους, χωρίς τα έξοδα. Εκτός κι αν είσαι οπαδός της ενδιαφέρουσας άποψης ότι εφόσον τα κέρδη προέρχονται από το υποχρεωτικό τέλος, δεν είναι κέρδη (είναι κάτι άλλο, αέρας ας πούμε).

----------


## sdikr

> Και φυσικά πρώτος στις αντιδράσεις κατά της ERT HD ήταν ποιος άλλος, ο πρωτοπόρος ΣΚΑΙ με διευθυντή τον Παναγόπουλο, που ήταν πριν πριν πρόεδρος της ΕΡΤ!
> 
> http://www.infospoudes.gr/index.php?...da&Itemid=1035
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα, οι επιμέρους πίνακες έχουν δευτερεύουσα σημασία, ιδιαίτερα όταν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι απολύτως θετικό...



Αυτό που λέμε όμως είναι οτι τα 300εκ  δεν είναι κέρδη είναι το ανταποδοτικό τέλος,  εσυ λες οτι βγάζει και κέρδη γιατί ακριβώς έχει αυτά τα εξτρά 300εκ που δεν έχει κάποιο άλλο κανάλι.

----------


## sotos65

Να, ακριβώς αυτό που έγραψα πριν. Καλά κρασιά...

Έτσι για να καταλάβεις βέβαια, και οι ιταλοί πληρώνουν τέλος, όμως η RAI είχε ζημιές 244 εκατομμυρίων πέρυσι, τα οποία τσόνταρε ο προϋπολογισμός (τώρα έχουν πέσει και ιδέες να την ιδιωτικοποιήσουν από μερικούς).

----------


## OnAl3rt

> τα κέρδη της ήταν 8εκ απο διαφημίσεις


Ναι τόσα ήταν, αλλά επειδη οι κυβερνήσεις τόσα χρόνια επέλεξαν να απέχει η ΕΡΤ από διαφημιστικά πακέτα.

----------


## mpetou

300 μυρια τα οποια τα 100 τα παιρνουνε οι γνωστοι επιχειρηματιες με τα φωτοβολταικα.
Τα αλλα 45 πανε ως κερδη στο κρατος.

Δεν βαζουμε και τις εισφορες στα κρατικα ασφαλιστικα ταμεια κτλπ.

Τι γινετε με την κρατικη διαφημιση που παει για να φουσκωσει ποιες τσεπες ?

Εξυγιανση πρεπει να γινει αλλα πρεπει να γινει πρωτα αρχικα σε επιπεδο μισθων των συμβουλων και των παρατρεχαμενων και μετα με απολυσεις.
Δηλαδη να πουνε ανωτατο μηνιατικο 1500 ευρω και οποιου του αρεσει και να διωξουνε τα διορισμενα κοματικα ορκ που πανε καθε 1η του μηνα να παρουνε το χρεπι.

Αυτο που κανουνε ειναι κομπινα πολαπλων επιπεδων βαζουνε ξερα χλωρα καινε και απαξιωνουνε πληρως την ερτ χαριζουνε τις συχνοτητες
και εχουνε "τζαμπα" προπαγανδα απο τους επιχειρηματιες για την εξαλειψη του ανταγωνισμου και τη δωρεαν των συχνοτητων.

Καποτε ο καραμανλης τους ελεγε νταβατζηδες τι εγινε οι νταβατζηδες γινανε φιλοι με το καραμαλη μετα και τωρα ειναι φιλοι με με το σαμαρα ?

Πρεπει να παραδεχτουμε κατι οτι κανενα ιδιωτικο και δημοσιο καναλι σημερα δεν μπορει να εχει κερδη με τη μορφη που εχουνε
Η ερτ ειχε κερδη απο το τελος και τα ιδιωτικα εχουνε κερδη απο την διαπλοκη των αφεντικων τους με το κρατος (παλι τα πληρωνουμε απο το κρατικο προυπολογισμο) .
Οι επιχειρηματιες που εχουνε τα ιδωτικα καναλια στην ελλαδα ειναι κρατικοδιαιτοι δηλαδη πινουνε το αιμα του ελληνικου λαου
ουτε εξαγωγες κανουνε ουτε φερνουνε συναλαγμα γι αυτο κανουνε κακο.
Αν δεν ειτανε κρατικοδιαιτοι δεν θα ειχανε αναγκη τα καναλια για προπαγανδα.

----------


## odd

> Αυτό που λέμε όμως είναι οτι τα 300εκ  δεν είναι κέρδη είναι το ανταποδοτικό τέλος,  εσυ λες οτι βγάζει και κέρδη γιατί ακριβώς έχει αυτά τα εξτρά 300εκ που δεν έχει κάποιο άλλο κανάλι.


Αναλόγως πως τα μετράς. Πχ τα τζάμπα δάνεια που δίνουν οι τράπεζες στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια μετράνε καθόλου σαν εξτραδάκια ή μπα;

Το τέλος στην ΕΡΤ στο φινάλε προβλέπεται διεθνώς, τα θαλασσοδανειάκια που τα φορτωθήκαμε στο κρατικό χρέος μέσω ανακεφαλαιοποίησης προβλέπονται;

Περιμένω κι άλλη καυτή επιχειρηματολογία για το HD παρεμπιπτόντως.

----------


## patch

ενημερωτικά κλείνει ο ΕΟΠΥΥ γιατί έχει έλλειμμα 3,7 δις, τα 220εκ της ερτ τους έκαιγαν
κλείνουν 5 νοσοκομεία και 200 παιδικοί σταθμοί,κλείνει και το κτηματολόγιο με μεγάλο κίνδυνο να αναγκαστεί να επιστρέψει πολλά εκατομμύρια

ήρθε η ανάπτυξη βρε

----------


## mpetou

ενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι κρατικοδιαιτοι σαλιαρηδες επιχειρηματιες δεν μπορουνε να φερουνε αναπτυξη.

Αναπτυξη μπορει να φερει η καινοτομια αν ας πουμε φερει το κρατος τα καλυτερα 100 ελληνικα μυαλα που ειναι στο εξωτερικο
και τους δωσει 1 δις αυτα τα μυαλα μπορουνε να το κανουνε 10 δις (απο συναλαγμα) σε 1 χρονο δεν μπορουνε ομως να το κανουνε
οι επιχειρηματιες της πλακας αυτοι το μονο που μπορουνε να κανουνε ειναι να βγαλουνε τα 10 δις απο τις τσεπες του λαου και να τα βαλουνε στις δικες τους.

Σε αυτο βασιστηκε η οικονομια της αμερικης στην εκμεταλευση μυαλων που μαζευε απο ολο τον πλανητη
αντιθετως εδω οι σαμαραδες εχουνε διωξει αυτα τα μυαλα και τα γλεντοκοπανε αλλοι... (μυαλα που πληρωσε ο ελληνικος λαος να σπουδασουνε..)
και βαφτιζουνε αναπτυξη το ξεπουλημα-χαρισμα το βαρδινογιαννη τον μπομπολα τον αλαφουζο κτλπ

----------


## psyxakias

> Το αναρχοαυτόνομο πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ των τελευταίων επτά ημερών είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχουμε δει τα τελευταία χρόνια μου φαίνεται στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, πολιτιστικά αλλά και σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την ελευθερία της άποψης και του λόγου! Όπως έγραψε πριν μερικές ημέρες ο "πιτσιρίκος", αυτό το 'οφείλουμε' στον Σαμαρά, που ενώ ήθελε να κλείσει την Ερτ, στην πραγματικότητα την άνοιξε!


Θα συμφωνήσω, η "πειρατική" ΕΡΤ είναι ότι καλύτερο παρακολούθησα τα τελευταία χρόνια στην τηλεόραση από άποψη ενημέρωσης / ψυχαγωγίας.


@sdikr: η πλάκα είναι ότι είσαι υπέρ του κλεισίματος ΕΡΤ, ύστερα από την άκρως απαράδεκτη διαδικασία -πιθανόν αντιδημοκρατική/αντισυνταγματική- που ακολουθήθηκε και παρέκαμψε δημόσιο διάλογο/βουλή/συγκυβέρνηση, ενώ σε έχουμε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια υπέρμαχο του ΟΤΕ έως αηδίας. Και μη μου πεις ότι στον ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν γίνει αντίστοιχες μάσες στο παρελθόν, αν όχι μεγαλύτερες (γκουχ γκουχ Θειος, Μιζενς, γκουχ γκουχ). Εκεί γιατί δεν ζητούσες το ολικό κλείσιμο του ΟΤΕ για 2-3 μήνες; Ή μήπως ακόμα και σε αυτό θα συμφωνούσες αν το έκρινε σωστό η.... κατάλληλη δεξιά κυβέρνηση, γιατί πάνω από όλα αξία έχει η νομιμοφροσύνη;  :Wink:

----------


## mpetou

παραδειγμα αναπτυξη δεν ειναι τα φωτοβολταικα που βαζει ο μπομπολας και τα πληρωνουμε με χαρατσι στη δεη
αναπτυξη ειναι να φερεις 100 επιστημονες και να στησεις εργοστασιο που φτιαχει φωτοβολταικα και τα κανει εξαγωγη
ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα μεταξυ των 2.

Η αναπτυξη που μας λενε οι "σαμαραδες" δεν ειναι αναπτυξη ειναι κλεψια

Αναπτυξη δεν κανεις κλεινοντας τα κρατικα καναλια αναπτυξη κανεις οταν φερνεις επιστημονες στα καναλια
που κανουνε εκμπομπες για προηγμενες καλιεργιες που κανουνε τεχνολογικες διαλεξεις κτλπ
Ωστε να δινεις τροφη σε νεους με τις εκπομπες πως μπορουνε να φερουνε αναπτυξη..
Οχι βαζοντας το σουλειμαν και να κανεις ποιο βλαμενο τον κοσμο και να στελνεις τα $$ σε συναλαγμα εξω
βαλε στη θεση του σουλειμαν ενα μαθημα αγγλικων δωσε δουλεια σε ενα καθηγητη και μαθε στα παιδια κατι
γρηγορα ευκολα και φτηνα αντι να κλησεις το καναλι και να απολυσεις τον καθηγητη

----------


## zillion

> παραδειγμα αναπτυξη δεν ειναι τα φωτοβολταικα που βαζει ο μπομπολας και τα πληρωνουμε με χαρατσι στη δεη
> αναπτυξη ειναι να φερεις 100 επιστημονες και να στησεις εργοστασιο που φτιαχει φωτοβολταικα και τα κανει εξαγωγη
> ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα μεταξυ των 2.


off topic 

Ούτε αυτό πλέον είναι επίτευγμα. Εάν θυμάμαι σωστά βγήκε απόφαση της ΕΕ να επιβάλλει δασμούς στα κινέζικα που είναι λίγο πολύ ίδιας ποιότητας αλλά πιο φθηνά. Τώρα το κορόϊδο ο τελικός καταναλωτής θα πληρώσει για την πράσινη "ανάπτυξη" made in europe.

----------


## mpetou

φαινετε δεν καταλαβες της ουσια αυτου που ειπα τα φωτοβολταικα ειναι μονο ενα παραδειγμα οπου φωτοβολταικα βαλε οτι αλλο θες

----------


## zillion

> φαινετε δεν καταλαβες της ουσια αυτου που ειπα τα φωτοβολταικα ειναι μονο ενα παραδειγμα οπου φωτοβολταικα βαλε οτι αλλο θες


Ξέρω τι εννοείς απλά το παράδειγμα των φωτοβολταϊκών είναι άστοχο γιατί με δασμούς ... χαίρω πολύ.

----------


## OxAp0d0



----------


## mpetou

μεταρυθμιση σαμαρα
http://eam.gr/%CE%BA%CF%85%CF%81%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84

----------


## psyxakias

Τελικά έχει κονσερβιάσει η ΕΡΤ κατά τις νυχτερινές ώρες από χθες νομίζω, με μουσική και σποτάκια. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν ωραίες οι νυχτερινές συζητήσεις. Σε λίγο υποθέτω θα ξεκινήσει και πάλι.

----------


## vgiozo

> Τελικά έχει κονσερβιάσει η ΕΡΤ κατά τις νυχτερινές ώρες από χθες νομίζω, με μουσική και σποτάκια. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν ωραίες οι νυχτερινές συζητήσεις. Σε λίγο υποθέτω θα ξεκινήσει και πάλι.


Δεν θα συμφωνούσα για τις συζητήσεις στις νυχτερινές ώρες...οι δημοσιογράφοι τα είχαν φτύσει, οι καλεσμένοι ήταν ό,τι νά'ναι (πχ οι νέοι που έκαναν πρακτική στην ΕΡΤ κ.α.)...αλλά ήταν επόμενο, δεν κρίνω το "πειρατικό" πρόγραμμα βάσει της "επίδοσης" του τα άγρια χαράματα...καλά έκανε και προσπαθούσε να εκπέμψει συνέχεια ζωντανά, ειδικά στην αρχή που υπήρχε ο φόβος της αστυνομικής επέμβασης.

Πάντως το άρθρο από το infowar τα είπε πολύ καλά...πολλή ομφαλοσκόπηση πέφτει στην ΝΕΤ και γενικά εγώ *βλέπω ότι ξαναστήθηκε ο μηχανισμός με τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους σχολιαστές, τους οποίους ουσιαστικά πάνε να επιβάλουν τα κανάλια ως αυθεντίες γνώμης*, να λένε τα ίδια και τα ίδια όλη μέρα...
Σαν να επιστρέψαμε στην περίοδο των εκλογών με συνεχείς μεταδόσεις και στείρες επαναλαμβανόμενες συζητήσεις...

...θέλει περισσότερο χώρο για το κόσμο και τα προβλήματα των επαγγελματικών ομάδων, των πολιτών που δοκιμάζονται σε διάφορες περιοχές κι *όχι το πρότυπο της στείρας, ουδέτερης (που για μένα διαφέρει από την αντικειμενική) ενημέρωσης με μια στενή εκπροσώπηση οπτικών ορισμένου φάσματος από συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα στα πλαίσια μιας κίβδηλης πολυφωνίας, που στερεοτυπολογεί τις "φωνές" που ενσωματώνει*...

Πολύ καλύτερη η ΝΕΤ σαφώς ως "αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη" αλλά δεν θα έλεγα πως έχει διόλου ξεπεράσει τις αγκυλώσεις της.

----------


## sotos65

Όσο "πειρατική" και αυτόνομη να είναι τώρα, είναι δύσκολο να ξεπεράσει σε μία εβδομάδα αγκυλώσεις και νοοτροπίες δεκαετιών. Υπερτερεί για την ώρα η αδράνεια (με την έννοια της αδράνειας στη φυσική), για να δουλέψει διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να φρενάρει σιγά σιγά ώστε να μπορέσει να αλλάξει κατεύθυνση χωρίς πρόβλημα. Έχει μεγάλη μάζα η παλιά νοοτροπία, απότομες αλλαγές μπορεί να εκτροχιάσουν το σύστημα και να έχουμε και θύματα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## washcloud

...όλες αυτές τις μέρες αναρωτιέμαι "μα καλά, τα ΜΑΤ πού είναι;". Όχι γιατί το θέλω, αλλά επειδή...το έχω συνηθίσει : Σύνταγμα 2011 (αν και τότε δέρνανε επί...ΠΑΣΟΚ), Σκουριές 2013, κτλ.
"Φοβάται το πολιτικό κόστος ο Σαμαράς". Ναι, όπως το φοβήθηκε στις Σκουριές, που μπούκαραν στα σπίτια του κόσμου μεσ' τα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα. Δεν το νομίζω.
" Άλλο οι Σκουριές των...χωριατών - άλλο εθνικός ρ/τ φορέας πήχτρα σε δημοσιογράφους". Σωστά, αλλά δεν δίστασε μπρος στη διεθνή κατακραυγή κατεβάζοντας τους διακόπτες του φορέα...Ένα μόνο κλικ πιο πέρα δεν είναι τα ΜΑΤ; Άσε που σιγά μην συνεπλακούν "πολιτισμένοι και ανώτερου επιπέδου, τεχνικοί και δημοσιογράφοι"...
"Δεν είναι κυβέρνηση κόμματος μεγάλης αυτοδυναμίας, καν δεν είναι ενός κόμματος - είναι από κάθε άποψη δύσκολο είτε να πάρει, είτε να απορροφήσει τριγμούς που μια ΤΕΤΟΙΑ κίνηση μπορεί να την αποδεκατίσει". Ορθόν ως λογική, αλλά από ότι λέγεται βενιζελοκουβέληδες ΚΑΙ ξέρανε, ΚΑΙ σύμφωνοι ήταν με το "shutdown" της 11/6. Κι αν το σκεφτείς και λίγο, ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΗΤΑΝ...Θα έκανε τέτοιο σκηνικό ο "εταίρος" τους, χωρίς να τους πει τίποτα, και δεν θα βγαίνανε στους δρόμους με παντιέρες; Οπότε, ακόμα και το να βγουν τα ΜΑΤ (και το πότε θα βγουν), το ξέρουν...Οπότε μάλλον παραμύθι είναι η "ευαίσθητη ισορροπία της τριπτωματικής"...
"Σίμος που γαυγίζει δε δαγκώνει". Μμμ ναι. Ίσως. Μπορεί. Θα δείξει. Εγώ πάντως συνεχίζω ν' αναρωτιέμαι. Πότε θα γίνει κίνηση...ΜΑΤ; Γιατί αν δεν γίνει, παίζεται τρελλό θέατρο εδώ. Άκουσα κι από νωρίς ότι η κυβέρνηση, ενώ θα μπορούσε, ΔΕΝ ζήτησε ανάκληση της προσωρινής διαταγής του προέδρου. Τί διάλο, είναι δυνατόν να είναι ΤΟΣΟ ηλίθιοι; Όχι. Άρα, το πράγμα πάει όπως το είχαν προβλέψει ("...θα βγούμε ψαρωτικά και θα τους πούμε πέφτουν το βράδυ οι διακόπτες, το βράδυ τους ρίχνουμε, αυτοί κατσικώνονται μέσα και εκπέμπουν, εμείς τους κάνουμε τη ζωή δύσκολη, την επαύριο η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ μας τρέχει ΣτΕ με μόνο ουσιαστικό όπλο το ότι δεν γίνεται να μην υπάρχει εθνικό σήμα, εμείς παίζουμε Πινακωτή..."...και η συνέχεια έπεται. Ποιά είναι, ιδέα δεν έχω). Κι αν παίζει τόση προμελέτη, τότε ίσως όντως ο Σίμος δεν δαγκώνει. Ή τουλάχιστον δαγκώνει μόνο αυτά που του πετάει η NTITZEA. Γιατί αν όλα είναι θέατρο, δεν θέλουν να γίνουν μεγάλα κακά (πρόκληση με ΜΑΤ, που όσο κι αν δεν θα συμπλακούν με ΕΡΤατζήδες, ο απ' έξω κόσμος δεν θα κάτσει έτσι...). Και αρκεί ο τσαμπουκάς που θα μείνει στις μνήμες όλων (ΜΑΤ δε θα σκάσουν, θα το παίξουν και σκληρά καρύδια που στο τέλος λύγισαν "για το καλό της χώρας") που θα είναι χρήσιμος για τις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες του Δημοσίου που θα πάρουν σειρά (θα πουλάνε και το παραμύθι "ΜΗΝ ξαναχτυπήσει κι ΑΛΛΟ η χώρα πίσω με καθυστερήσεις όπως με την ΕΡΤ"). Στο μεταξύ ο εκκαθαριστής θα αρχίσει τις εκκαθαρίσεις στην ΕΡΤ ΑΕ (έχε γειά ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ), και όλα θα πάνε καλά, χωρίς ν' ανοίξει ρουθούνι...

Ρε που φτάσαμε. Όσο δε βλέπω ΜΑΤ, ν' ανησυχώ...

----------


## raspoutiv

να δούμε ποιο βράδυ θα κάνουν τις "εκκαθαρίσεις" οι κλούβες;

έτσι κάνουν οι σωστές δημοκρατίες. στέλνουν δυνάμεις καταστολής και κάνουν συλλήψεις χαράματα.
η Ελληνική Δημοκρατία είναι πολύ βαθιά ριζωμένη και δεν κινδυνεύει, όσο έχει ΜΑΤ.

----------


## washcloud

...έχει και πολύ κόσμο απ' έξω, Ρασπ. Δεν είναι και ΤΟΣΟ εύκολο...

(...κόσμο...."αγανακτισμένο". Διπλά ίσως, μετά από 2 χρόνια. Και πιο "κατασταλαγμένο", ενημερωμένο, κλπ...)

Δεν ξέρω, απλά δεν το κόβω για ΤΟΣΟ εύκολο...

----------


## sdikr

> Θα συμφωνήσω, η "πειρατική" ΕΡΤ είναι ότι καλύτερο παρακολούθησα τα τελευταία χρόνια στην τηλεόραση από άποψη ενημέρωσης / ψυχαγωγίας.
> 
> 
> @sdikr: η πλάκα είναι ότι είσαι υπέρ του κλεισίματος ΕΡΤ, ύστερα από την άκρως απαράδεκτη διαδικασία -πιθανόν αντιδημοκρατική/αντισυνταγματική- που ακολουθήθηκε και παρέκαμψε δημόσιο διάλογο/βουλή/συγκυβέρνηση, ενώ σε έχουμε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια υπέρμαχο του ΟΤΕ έως αηδίας. Και μη μου πεις ότι στον ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν γίνει αντίστοιχες μάσες στο παρελθόν, αν όχι μεγαλύτερες (γκουχ γκουχ Θειος, Μιζενς, γκουχ γκουχ). Εκεί γιατί δεν ζητούσες το ολικό κλείσιμο του ΟΤΕ για 2-3 μήνες; Ή μήπως ακόμα και σε αυτό θα συμφωνούσες αν το έκρινε σωστό η.... κατάλληλη δεξιά κυβέρνηση, γιατί πάνω από όλα αξία έχει η νομιμοφροσύνη;


Δεν έχει κάποια σχέση ο ΟΤΕ του σήμερα με τον ΟΤΕ του 90, είναι λίγο άκυρη η σύγκριση.

----------


## GetRid

> ...όλες αυτές τις μέρες αναρωτιέμαι "μα καλά, τα ΜΑΤ πού είναι;". Όχι γιατί το θέλω, αλλά επειδή...το έχω συνηθίσει : Σύνταγμα 2011 (αν και τότε δέρνανε επί...ΠΑΣΟΚ), Σκουριές 2013, κτλ.


Τα ΜΑΤ θα είναι αυτοκτονία. Οι παραλληλισμοι με το Πολυτεχνείο θα είναι εμφανής ακόμα και στον τελευταίο ανόητο φιλελεύθερο.

----------


## nostra_fora

Η νεριτ ξανά κοντα μας,συχνότητα 48

----------


## nostra_fora

Απο οτι λένε τα βρήκαν Βενιζέλος Σαμαράς με ¨ Αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις ¨
Έλα η καλη η κωλοτουμπα...

----------


## 29gk

- Update - 
_που λεν και στο χωριο μου_

- ΜΑΤ δεν παιζουν. Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπουν πουθενα και για κανενα σκοπο. Εκει που μπηκαν, ηταν οι πομποι και το εκαναν καθως υπηρξε αποτελεσμα. Θεμα εκκενωσης της ΕΡΤ, του κτιριου, των μηχανηματων, των σταθμων εκπομπης κτλ, και φυλαξης αλλα και διαφυλαξης της καλης τους καταστασης δεν υπαρχει καθως τα ΜΑΤ δεν μπορουν να το κανουν.

- Επιστρατευση των απεργων, η οποια και θα εδινε λυση στο προηγουμενο, δεν γινεται καθως οι υπαλληλοι δεν ειναι προς το παρον ουτε υπαλληλοι αλλα ουτε και απολυμενοι

- η ΝΔ και προσωπικα ο Σαμαρας, απλα, πολυ απλα, δεν μπορει να κανει πισω. Εαν κανει πισω, μετα απο ολες οσες αποτυχιες εχουν προηγηθει αλλα και μετα τον χειρισμο του θεματος της ΕΡΤ, χανει τα παντα κυριολεκτικα. Δεν θα μπορεσει να συνεφερει το κομμα εγκαιρα.

- το ΠΑΣΟΚ, διχαζεται αλλα εξακολουθει να διαπραγματευεται. Γενικως και στην κυριολεξια με ολους και για ολα. Ειλημμενη αποφαση κατα τη γνωμη μου η μη αυτονομη καθοδος στις επομενες εκλογες, καθως η καταστροφη ειναι δεδομενη. Ακομα και με συγκρατηση ενος ποσοστου της ταξης του 5%, το κομμα διαλυεται ή θα το παρει πισω ο ιδιοκτητης, οτι κι αν σημαινει αυτο

- η ΔΗΜΑΡ, εχει ηδη ξεκινησει τις επικλησεις, την προσπαθεια δημιουργιας γεφυρας, την προκληση συζητησης με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Δεν υπαρχει ασφαλως ανταποκριση, ιδιως οταν η αλλη πλευρα γνωριζει πως μαζι μετους πρωην συντροφους της, εαν, πολυ εαν ομως, αποδεχτει την απορροφηση τους, θα πρεπει να δεχτει και τους σημιτικους, τους παλαι ποτε εκσυγχρονιστες αλλα και διαφορα αλλα μπουμπουκια οπως και την αποδοχη του γαμου που εχει ηδη συντελεσθει μεταξυ ΠΑΣΟΚ - ΔΗΜΑΡ

- οι εργαζομενοι στην ΕΡΤ, εχουν αρχισει να ανησυχουν πραγματικα. Πιστευω πως τωρα εχουν αρχισει να αντιλαμβανονται οτι η μαχη γινεται μεσα και γυρω απο το ιδιο τους το σπιτι, οι ιδιοι σε ενα μεγαλο ή ακομα και τεραστιο ποσοστο θα βρεθουν στο δρομο ανεξαρτητα της εξελιξης και  το πολυ σημαντικο γεγονος πλεον, οτι δεν διαθετουν πια πολιτικο στηριγμα. ΠΑΣΟΚ διαλυμενο και σε μετεξελιξη, ΝΔ που δεν επιθυμει παρα ελαχιστους παλιους, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και αλλοι χωρις ισχυρη παρουσια, αρα ποιος θα τους υπερασπιστει ;

- το θεμα Δημοκρατιας και καταστρατηγησης του Συνταγματος αλλα και της αρχης της δεδηλωμενης, εχει γινει γαργαρα και επαυσε απο καθε συζητηση. Θυσια στον βωμο των διαπραγματευσεων και του παζαριου, μετατραπηκε σε διαμαρτυρια των 2 μικρων εταιρων στον μεγαλο για τις πρωτοβουλιες που αναλαμβανει μεσα στον πανικο του.

- η Τροικα εξακολουθει να ζητα νεα μετρα, το χαρατσι απαιτειται να παραμεινει και μαλιστα ενισχυμενο, το ΦΠΑ της εστιασης ουτε καν συζητειται παρολες τις αναιμικες επικοινωνιακες προσπαθειες, οι πλειστηριασμοι δεν ακουγονται αλλα ειναι μονιμα στο τραπεζι πια, ο ΟΠΑΠ θα καταληξει μαλλον στα δικαστηρια πριν καν γινει η πωληση του καθοτι περα απο τον πολεμο Κοκκαλη-Μελισσανιδη, δεν ειναι χαζος ο τελευτσιος να δωσει λεφτα σε αλλους πλην του φιλου και κολλητου Σαμαρα ο οποιος προφανως του παρεχει και "διευκολυνσεις" και σαν κερασακι προς το παρον, ακουστηκε και η ειδηση της "διαδικαστικης εξυγιανσης και τακτοποιησης" καποιων "μικρων" οπως χαρακτηριστικαν νοσοκομειων στην Αθηνα και στη Θεσσαλονικη. Πραγμα που θα βοηθησει τα μαλα στην υγειονομικη καλυψη των πολιτων, ταυτοχρονα με την καλυψη παιδειας που θα επιφερει το κλεισιμο παμπολλων σχολειων.

----------


## ntua

Λοιπόν, εγώ δε ξέρω τι λέει ο καθένας, αλλά *αυτό που ζούμε είναι καθαρά ο δικομματισμός της Νέας Δημοκρατίας και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*.

Είναι οι μόνοι που σαφώς κερδίζουν από τις εξελίξεις. Η ΝΔ πολώνει την ακροδεξιά και δεξιά, και Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πολώνει την ακροαριστερά και την αριστερά. Τί καλύτερο θέλουν! Δε λέω ότι δεν έχουν διαρροές και οι δύο. Και δύο έχουν μικροδιαρροές σε διάφορες κατευθύνσεις αλλά είναι οι μόνοι που οδεύουν με το κεφάλι ψηλά - για το χώρο τους - τουλάχιστον ενδοκοινοβουλευτικά:

- Η ΔΗΜΑΡ έχει ξεφτιλιστεί. Η αριστερά είναι παραδοσιακά επαναστατική στην Ελλάδα (αντιλαμβάνομαι τη γελοία αντίφαση του να είσαι επαναστάτης και ταυτόχρονα παραδοσιακός, άλλά έτσι είναι εδώ).
- Η Χρυσή Αυγή ενώ είναι "καθαρή στους δικούς της", αυτό που είναι είναι γελοίο. Δε ψηφίζει ο Ελληναράς δεξιός και ακροδεξιός Ναζιστές, άρα η πλειοψηφία είναι αμόρφωτοι και ανόητοι.
- Η ΑΝΕΛ φαίνονται "φλώροι" στους δεξιούς. Η πολιτική τους την τελευταία περίοδο είναι "αριστεροφλώρικη" κατά τον ελληναρά δεξιό που είναι και το αντικείμενο της ψηφοθηρίας τους.
- Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν  υπάρχει. 'Εκτός από το ότι ο μπένύ είναι ο πιο αφωτογενής άνθρωπος που μπήκε ποτέ στη βουλή, οι βολεμένοι και όσοι πιστεύουν ακόμα στο βόλεμα πήγαν όλοι ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 
- Το ΚΚΕ έχει κολλήσει στο 5 και πέφτει

Δικομματισμός ολέ! Τώρα που ο Τσίπρας κουνάει τα χέρια και φωνάζει στις συγκεντρώσεις καρμπόν του Ανδρέα, ολοκληρώθηκε η συνταγή.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Μήνυση κατά Γ. Στουρνάρα και Σ. Κεδίκογλου καταθέτουν ΕΣΗΕΑ, ΕΣΠΗΤ και ΕΤΕΡ για τη μη εφαρμογή της απόφασης του ΣτΕ

----------


## 29gk

> Μα γιατί είσαι ακραίος; Η τυπική αντιμετώπιση του ακροδεξιού ή ακροαριστερού είναι να βαφτίζει κάθε άποψη που δεν είναι καρμπόν με τη δική του ως "ακροδεξιά" ή "ακροαριστερή" (ότι είναι το αντίθετο).
> 
> Ξύπνα. Πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε ούτε δεξιοί, ούτε αριστεροί *αλλά ούτε και κεντρώοι*. Πραγματιστές είμαστε. Αναγνωρίζω την ευτυχία που προσφέρει στο λαό μια χώρα με μεγάλο δημόσιο όπως η Σουηδία και αναγνωρίζω ότι και οι Ελβετοί με μεγάλο ιδιωτικό τομέα, πάλι ευχαριστημένοι είναι οι άνθρωποι.
> 
> Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι Ελβετία ή Σουηδία όταν οι άνθρωποι είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Σημασία έχει να γίνει σωστά η δουλειά. Οι Έλληνες απλά είναι κατά μέσο όρο κάφροι.


Αν η απαντηση σου αφορα την ερωτηση μου, δεν καταλαβα βασικα, να την επαναλαβω καθως ειναι σαφης και "πραγματιστικη" και δεν εχει να κανει με θεωριες ευτυχιας, αγαπης, ηδονης και ευχαριστησης.

Το σπιτι μου, καλυτερα τα σπιτια μου, απειλει να μου τα παρει ο Σκορδας και ο Χατζηδακης οπως και ο Στουρναρας, με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν ξερω τι θα κανει αλλα σαφεστατα δεν με εχει απειλησει. Ακομα ισως αλλα δεν με εχει απειλησει. Οι αλλοι τρεις ομως ειναι κατηγορηματικοι.

Εγω απειλουμενος φοβουμαι και θα κανω το παν για να μην τους δωσω τη δυνατοτητα να το κανουν πραξη.

Εσυ τι κανεις με και για τα δικα σου σπιτια;

----------


## emeliss

Μα καλά, γιατί βιάζεστε;;; Θα πάει κάποια στιγμή το θέμα στην Βουλή... Έτσι δεν μας είπε το πρωτοκλασάτο στέλεχος της κυβέρνησης κ. Βορίδης; Άντε για ύπνο και για κάνα μπάνιο καλοί μου άνεργοι.

----------


## vgiozo

> - Update - 
> _που λεν και στο χωριο μου_
> 
> - ΜΑΤ δεν παιζουν. Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπουν πουθενα και για κανενα σκοπο. Εκει που μπηκαν, ηταν οι πομποι και το εκαναν καθως υπηρξε αποτελεσμα. Θεμα εκκενωσης της ΕΡΤ, του κτιριου, των μηχανηματων, των σταθμων εκπομπης κτλ, και φυλαξης αλλα και διαφυλαξης της καλης τους καταστασης δεν υπαρχει καθως τα ΜΑΤ δεν μπορουν να το κανουν.


Άλλο δεν μπορούν άλλο δεν θέλουν να το κάνουν...

Αν θέλουν, θα μπορούσαν...το κόστος όμως μπορεί να είναι τέτοιο που θα έπεφτε η κυβέρνηση (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον)...
Κατα τ' άλλα είναι απολυμένοι που κάνουν "κατάληψη" σε περιουσία της ΝΕΡΙΤ, όπως έχουν έρθει τα πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής...

Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι η κυβέρνηση θα είχε πέσει και με τις βίαιες διαλύσεις συγκεντρώσεων στο Σύνταγμα και τις επεμβάσεις των ΕΚΑΜ μέσα στις γειτονιές των χωριών της Χαλκιδικής...το ότι δεν δίστασε να επέμβει όπως επενέβη και πως δεν έπεσε έτσι η κυβέρνηση δείχνει αφενός ότι είναι αδίστακτοι, αφετέρου πως υπάρχουν πολλοί κοιμισμένοι και πουλημένοι εντός κι εκτός κοινοβουλιου...

Εγώ δεν το αποκλείω...πιστεύω ότι ψάχνουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή, όταν παρουσιαστεί το παρασκηνιακό ρήγμα που επιζητούν μεταξύ των εργαζομενων και χαλαρώσει λίγο η συσσώρευση του κόσμου.
Η καθυστέρηση στις διαδικασίες αυτές που παρατηρείται δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία

----------


## 29gk

> Άλλο δεν μπορούν άλλο δεν θέλουν να το κάνουν...
> 
> Αν θέλουν, θα μπορούσαν...το κόστος όμως μπορεί να είναι τέτοιο που θα έπεφτε η κυβέρνηση (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον)...
> Κατα τ' άλλα είναι απολυμένοι που κάνουν "κατάληψη" σε περιουσία της ΝΕΡΙΤ, όπως έχουν έρθει τα πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής...
> 
> Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι η κυβέρνηση θα είχε πέσει και με τις βίαιες διαλύσεις συγκεντρώσεων στο Σύνταγμα και τις επεμβάσεις των ΕΚΑΜ μέσα στις γειτονιές των χωριών της Χαλκιδικής...το ότι δεν δίστασε να επέμβει όπως επενέβη και πως δεν έπεσε έτσι η κυβέρνηση δείχνει αφενός ότι είναι αδίστακτοι, αφετέρου πως υπάρχουν πολλοί κοιμισμένοι και πουλημένοι εντός κι εκτός κοινοβουλιου...
> 
> Εγώ δεν το αποκλείω...πιστεύω ότι ψάχνουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή, όταν παρουσιαστεί το παρασκηνιακό ρήγμα που επιζητούν μεταξύ των εργαζομενων και χαλαρώσει λίγο η συσσώρευση του κόσμου.
> Η καθυστέρηση στις διαδικασίες αυτές που παρατηρείται δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία


Κοιτα να δεις, δεν εχει βαση αυτο που λες καθως και τα τανκς θα μπορουσαν να στειλουν αλα Πολυτεχνειο. Το ζητημα ομως ειναι καθαρα πρακτικο. Τους "καταληψιες" και αυτο σε εισαγωγικα μιας και δεν εχουν πραγματικα καποια ιδιοτητα, ουτε καν αυτην του ασχετου πολιτη, τους βγαζουν την αλλη στιγμη ειτε με δικαστικα μεσα, ειτε με υποσχεσεις ειτε με βια. Ομως η ΕΡΤ, παρολα οσα λεγονται δεν μπορει να μεινει αφυλακτη. Εαν αυριο υπαρξει μια μεγαλη φυσικη καταστροφη ή ας πουμε μας κυρηξει πολεμο και μας επιτεθει η Σουηδια, θα πρεπει αμεσα και σε διαστημα λεπτων, να λειτουργησουν οι συχνοτητες. Ολες οι συχνοτητες !! Ειναι κατι που σκοπιμα αποσιωπα η κυβερνηση αλλα υπαρχουν ζητηματα εθνικης ασφαλειας. Και τα ΜΑΤ δεν μπορουν να εξυπηρετησουν αυτον τον σκοπο.

Επισης οι εργαζομενοι, παρα τα ολα οσα ισχυριζεται ο Στουρναρας, δεν ειναι απολυμενοι. Δεν εχουν παρει ουτε ειδοποιηση, ουτε αποζημιωση, ουτε μια καν σαφη απαντηση στις ευλογες αποριες τους. Δεν ειναι δυστηχως ουτε εργαζομενοι και ακομα δυστηχεστερα για τους ιδιους, κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα, βρισκονται σε πληρη ασαφεια. Και αυτο το γεγονος δεν προμηνυει τιποτα καλο για το μελλον τους.

----------


## yiapap

> Άλλο δεν μπορούν άλλο δεν θέλουν να το κάνουν...
> 
> Αν θέλουν, θα μπορούσαν...το κόστος όμως μπορεί να είναι τέτοιο που θα έπεφτε η κυβέρνηση (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον)...
> Κατα τ' άλλα είναι απολυμένοι που κάνουν "κατάληψη" σε περιουσία της ΝΕΡΙΤ, όπως έχουν έρθει τα πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής...
> 
> Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι η κυβέρνηση θα είχε πέσει και με τις βίαιες διαλύσεις συγκεντρώσεων στο Σύνταγμα και τις επεμβάσεις των ΕΚΑΜ μέσα στις γειτονιές των χωριών της Χαλκιδικής...το ότι δεν δίστασε να επέμβει όπως επενέβη και πως δεν έπεσε έτσι η κυβέρνηση δείχνει αφενός ότι είναι αδίστακτοι, αφετέρου πως υπάρχουν πολλοί κοιμισμένοι και πουλημένοι εντός κι εκτός κοινοβουλιου...
> 
> Εγώ δεν το αποκλείω...πιστεύω ότι ψάχνουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή, όταν παρουσιαστεί το παρασκηνιακό ρήγμα που επιζητούν μεταξύ των εργαζομενων και χαλαρώσει λίγο η συσσώρευση του κόσμου.
> Η καθυστέρηση στις διαδικασίες αυτές που παρατηρείται δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία


Επεμβαση ΜΑΤ σε κτήριο με δημοσιογράφους; 
Σκέφτεσαι τι έχει να γίνει μόλις βγουν πλάνα από τέτοιο πράγμα; Είναι που είναι στη μπούκα θα είναι η χαριστική τους βολή.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτή την στιγμή τα μάτια της Ευρώπης είναι στο ραδιομέγαρο. Ένα ραδιομέγαρο που τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του και κάνει το σωστό, όπως πιστεύει η συντριπτική πλεοψηφία.
Η κυβέρνηση περιμένει την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Θέλει την κούραση (Βορίδης:μα γιατί βιάζεστε...) και μετά θα έρθει η θεσμοθέτηση του νέου φορέα οπότε και θα "νομιμοποιηθούν" στα μάτια τους να πράξουν τα "απαραίτητα" ώστε να λειτουργήσει αυτός. Ως τώρα οι ΕΡΤατζήδες κρατούν την ραδιοτηλεόραση ζωντανή. Με τον νέο φορέα θα πει η κυβέρνηση ότι οι βολεμένοι καταληψίες της ΕΡΤ δεν επιθυμούν την αλλαγή και ότι εμποδίζουν την λειτουργία του.

----------


## raspoutiv

> ...έχει και πολύ κόσμο απ' έξω, Ρασπ. Δεν είναι και ΤΟΣΟ εύκολο...
> 
> (...κόσμο...."αγανακτισμένο". Διπλά ίσως, μετά από 2 χρόνια. Και πιο "κατασταλαγμένο", ενημερωμένο, κλπ...)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, απλά δεν το κόβω για ΤΟΣΟ εύκολο...


δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο. θα έχει μεγάλο πολιτικό κόστος ακόμα κι αν το προσπαθήσουν Κυριακή χαράματα με λίγο κόσμο απ'έξω. απλά το σενάριο είναι πιθανό ως ύστατη για το Σαμαρά "λύση" και θα παρουσιαστεί ως άλλη μια ορθή εκκαθάριση τύπου Villa Amalia. κι όσοι χουντικοί και βολεμένοι έχουν απομείνει θα επικροτήσουν 





> Τα ΜΑΤ θα είναι αυτοκτονία. Οι παραλληλισμοι με το Πολυτεχνείο θα είναι εμφανής ακόμα και στον τελευταίο ανόητο φιλελεύθερο.


δεν μπορούν όμως να ρισκάρουν την εκπομπή μιας άλλης φωνής μέσα από την ΕΡΤ για καιρό. όσο η ΕΡΤ θα μιλάει μη ελεγχόμενα τόσο θα χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα για την κυβέρνηση οπότε δεν μπορεί να κάνει κι αλλιώς. αν ο κόσμος δεν κουραστεί ή απογοητευτεί και δυσπιστήσει θα πρέπει να πάει σε χρήση βίας (στα μουλωχτά όσο είναι δυνατόν)

----------


## zillion

"Πότε θα επέμβουν τα ΜΑΤ;" 

Αυτό




> Αυτή την στιγμή τα μάτια της Ευρώπης είναι στο ραδιομέγαρο. Ένα ραδιομέγαρο που τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του και κάνει το σωστό, όπως πιστεύει η συντριπτική πλεοψηφία.
> Η κυβέρνηση περιμένει την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Θέλει την κούραση (μα γιατί βιάζεστε...) και μετά θα έρθει η θεσμοθέτηση του νέου φορέα οπότε και θα "νομιμοποιηθούν" στα μάτια τους να πράξουν τα "απαραίτητα" ώστε να λειτουργήσει αυτός.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αυτή την στιγμή τα μάτια της Ευρώπης είναι στο ραδιομέγαρο. Ένα ραδιομέγαρο που τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του και κάνει το σωστό, όπως πιστεύει η συντριπτική πλεοψηφία.
> Η κυβέρνηση περιμένει την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Θέλει την κούραση (Βορίδης:μα γιατί βιάζεστε...) και μετά θα έρθει η θεσμοθέτηση του νέου φορέα οπότε και θα "νομιμοποιηθούν" στα μάτια τους να πράξουν τα "απαραίτητα" ώστε να λειτουργήσει αυτός. Ως τώρα οι ΕΡΤατζήδες κρατούν την ραδιοτηλεόραση ζωντανή. Με τον νέο φορέα θα πει η κυβέρνηση ότι οι βολεμένοι καταληψίες της ΕΡΤ δεν επιθυμούν την αλλαγή και ότι εμποδίζουν την λειτουργία της.


οι κυρώσεις για το Στουρνάρα που παραβαίνει την εντολή δικαστηρίου ποιες θα πρεπε να είναι;

----------


## emeliss

> οι κυρώσεις για το Στουρνάρα που παραβαίνει την εντολή δικαστηρίου ποιες θα πρεπε να είναι;


Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ο Στουρνάρας ή ο Παπακωνσταντίνου. Το πρόβλημα είναι η απαξίωση της Βουλής. Μία απαξίωση που προσπαθούν να την περάσουν στα μάτια του λαού ως δεδομένη και φυσιολογική. Θέλουν την Βουλή να μην μπορεί να δώσει λύση ώστε να χρειάζεται αυτοκράτορας για να κάνει κουμάντο.

----------


## vgiozo

> Κοιτα να δεις, δεν εχει βαση αυτο που λες καθως και τα τανκς θα μπορουσαν να στειλουν αλα Πολυτεχνειο. Το ζητημα ομως ειναι καθαρα πρακτικο. Τους "καταληψιες" και αυτο σε εισαγωγικα μιας και δεν εχουν πραγματικα καποια ιδιοτητα, ουτε καν αυτην του ασχετου πολιτη, τους βγαζουν την αλλη στιγμη ειτε με δικαστικα μεσα, ειτε με υποσχεσεις ειτε με βια. Ομως η ΕΡΤ, παρολα οσα λεγονται δεν μπορει να μεινει αφυλακτη. Εαν αυριο υπαρξει μια μεγαλη φυσικη καταστροφη ή ας πουμε μας κυρηξει πολεμο και μας επιτεθει η Σουηδια, θα πρεπει αμεσα και σε διαστημα λεπτων, να λειτουργησουν οι συχνοτητες. Ολες οι συχνοτητες !! Ειναι κατι που σκοπιμα αποσιωπα η κυβερνηση αλλα υπαρχουν ζητηματα εθνικης ασφαλειας. Και τα ΜΑΤ δεν μπορουν να εξυπηρετησουν αυτον τον σκοπο.
> 
> Επισης οι εργαζομενοι, παρα τα ολα οσα ισχυριζεται ο Στουρναρας, δεν ειναι απολυμενοι. Δεν εχουν παρει ουτε ειδοποιηση, ουτε αποζημιωση, ουτε μια καν σαφη απαντηση στις ευλογες αποριες τους. Δεν ειναι δυστηχως ουτε εργαζομενοι και ακομα δυστηχεστερα για τους ιδιους, κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα, βρισκονται σε πληρη ασαφεια. Και αυτο το γεγονος δεν προμηνυει τιποτα καλο για το μελλον τους.


Όχι, τα τεθωρακισμενα δεν θα μπουν (όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν στο παρελθόν ΝΔάτες που ζήτησαν κάτι τέτοιο σε περιόδους κοινωνικής έντασης) αλλά τα ΜΑΤ μπορούν να μπουν.

Όσον αφορά την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, νομίζω πως παραμυθιαζόμαστε ως προς το περιεχόμενό της και διαλέγουμε λάθος μάχες...δεν αναιρεί τα μέτρα της απόλυσης των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ, το μόνο θέμα που παλεύεται είναι ο χρόνος της επαναλειτουργίας του σταθμού, που θα κρίνει και το πώς θα επαναλειτουργήσει (ή το πώς που θα κρίνει το πότε, ανάλογα την οπτική του καθενός). 
Το ότι δεν έχουν ληφθεί τυπικά μέτρα για την απόλυση των εργαζομένων, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όσα έχουν λάβει χώρα τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια και τη "δέσμευση" που έχουν επιδείξει οι κυβερνήσεις στους τύπους και το Σύνταγμα, δεν νομίζω πως αποτελεί επαρκές στοιχείο αποτροπής της παρέμβασης της αστυνομίας.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ανεμομυλισμοί...

Έστω πως "κερδίζεται" η απόφαση του ΣτΕ ως την ερμηνεία και εφαρμογή του χρόνου επαναλειτουργίας...ε και;

Νομίζω με΄σα στη σύγχυση μερικοί επικεντρώνονται στα σημεία στα οποία μπορεί να παίξει η κυβέρνηση με μικρούς συμβιβασμούς κι έτσι να χαθεί και το ρητορικό και το ουσιαστικό πολιτικό παιχνίδι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Επεμβαση ΜΑΤ σε κτήριο με δημοσιογράφους; 
> Σκέφτεσαι τι έχει να γίνει μόλις βγουν πλάνα από τέτοιο πράγμα; Είναι που είναι στη μπούκα θα είναι η χαριστική τους βολή.


Ενώ όταν τους ψεκάζανε και τους χτυπούσανε στους δρόμους ήταν καλύτερα...

Κατα τ' άλλα δώσε έμφαση στις πραγματολογικές προϋποθέσεις μιας τέτοιας επέμβασης...δεν είπα εγώ ότι θα γίνει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή

----------


## yiapap

> Εννοώ όταν τους ψεκάζανε στους δρόμους ήταν καλύτερα...
> 
> Κατα τ' άλλα δώσε έμφαση στις πραγματολογικές προϋποθέσεις μιας τέτοιας επέμβασης...δεν είπα εγώ ότι θα γίνει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή


Είδωμεν. Επιμένω ότι αν κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο τελειώσανε πάντως.

----------


## GetRid

> δεν μπορούν όμως να ρισκάρουν την εκπομπή μιας άλλης φωνής μέσα από την ΕΡΤ για καιρό. όσο η ΕΡΤ θα μιλάει μη ελεγχόμενα τόσο θα χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα για την κυβέρνηση οπότε δεν μπορεί να κάνει κι αλλιώς. αν ο κόσμος δεν κουραστεί ή απογοητευτεί και δυσπιστήσει θα πρέπει να πάει σε χρήση βίας (στα μουλωχτά όσο είναι δυνατόν)


Αυτό λέω. Η ηλίθιοι της κυβέρνησης έπεσαν μέσα στην ίδια τους την παγίδα. Επέμβαση με τους σκύλους των ΜΑΤ δεν μπορούν να κάνουν. Να το αφήσουν έτσι πάλι δεν μπορούν, αν σκεφτεί κανέις ότι μέσα σε 3 μόλις ημέρες ελεύθερης τηλεόρασης εχασαν 5 μονάδες στα γκάλοπ.

Δύο πράγματα τους έμειναν. Είτε να δοκιμάσουν να εξαντλήσουν γρήγορα τους εγαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ, με καρότο και μαστίγιο, είτε να προχωρήσει ο Σαμαράς σε μία μεγαλειώδης κωλοτούμπα που θα τον καταδείξει ως καταγέλαστο.

----------


## vgiozo

> Είδωμεν. Επιμένω ότι αν κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο τελειώσανε πάντως.


Καταρχάς και καταρχήν μια διόρθωση..."ίδωμεν" είναι το σωστό...είναι υποτακτική...

Κι εγώ το ίδια θα ήθελα να πιστεύω...αλλά το πίστευα και τον Ιούνιο-Ιούλιο του 2011 και κατά τις επεμβάσεις στη Χαλκιδική...
...τί έκαναν στη τελευταία περίπτωση; απέφυγαν τη σύγκρουση όταν ο κόσμος βρισκόταν στους δρόμους και λίγο αργότερα επανήλθαν...

...την ευκαιρία ψάχνουν...

Όσο οι "εταίροι" δεν είναι πρόθυμοι να "διακινδυνέψουν" την καταπόντισή τους στις εκλογές (αν κάνουν τη κίνηση ωστόσο, μπορεί να κερδίσουν και πόντους) αλλαγή δεν θα γίνει..."ομαλώς" τουλάχιστον

----------


## emeliss

> είτε να προχωρήσει ο Σαμαράς σε μία μεγαλειώδης κωλοτούμπα που θα τον καταδείξει ως καταγέλαστο.


Διαφωνώ. Η σημερινή πορεία και η αδιαφορία για την Ελλάδα τον κατατάσσει ως κατάπτυστο. Αν διόρθωνε το λάθος του θα ήταν σημάδι ότι κάτω από το γελοίο, φτιαχτό, στυλ Ίστγουντ βλέμμα του σκληρού υπάρχει κάποιος με δυνατότητα καλού πολιτικού (αν και με βλέμμα αγελάδας).

----------


## yiapap

> Καταρχάς και καταρχήν μια διόρθωση..."ίδωμεν" είναι το σωστό...είναι υποτακτική...


Grammar Polizei για την καταγραφή!  :Laughing:

----------


## vgiozo

Off Topic





> Grammar Polizei από την καταγραφή!


Eins Zwei Polizei
Drei Vier Grenadier
Funf Sechs Alte Hex
Sieben Acht Gute Nacht

*Spoiler:*





Ja Ja Ja Was ist los? Was ist das?

----------


## GetRid

Κατάπτυστος είναι ήδη για εμάς. Για εκείνη την κρίσιμη μάζα που αυτοχαρακτηρίζονται ως κεντρώοι δεν είναι ακόμη.

----------


## washcloud

> Τα ΜΑΤ θα είναι αυτοκτονία. Οι παραλληλισμοι με το Πολυτεχνείο θα είναι εμφανής ακόμα και στον τελευταίο ανόητο φιλελεύθερο.


...μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες (ή δεν διάβασες πιο κάτω που είχα γράψει). Αυτό λέω κι εγώ. Για την ακρίβεια λέω ότι ούτε καν το έχουν κατά νου, γιατί ΕΧΟΥΝ σχέδιο (...καθώς τα ΜΑΤ δεν είναι σχέδιο...). Και τους βγαίνει όπως ακριβώς γουστάρουν μέχρι ώρας...






> δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο. θα έχει μεγάλο πολιτικό κόστος ακόμα κι αν το προσπαθήσουν Κυριακή χαράματα με λίγο κόσμο απ'έξω. απλά το σενάριο είναι πιθανό ως ύστατη για το Σαμαρά "λύση" και θα παρουσιαστεί ως άλλη μια ορθή εκκαθάριση τύπου Villa Amalia. κι όσοι χουντικοί και βολεμένοι έχουν απομείνει θα επικροτήσουν


...μη μπερδεύουμε πράγματα. Στη ΒΑ ήταν πιτσιρικάδες, σκεητάδες, ροκαμπιλάδες κλπάδες. Δεν είναι απλώς "μεγάλο το κόστος". ΑΧ-ΒΑΧσταχτο είναι. Κι ο κόσμος και λίγος να είναι, με το που θα μυριστεί κινήσεις, θα κατέβει ποτάμι και θα περικυκλώσει το μέγαρο και θα περιμένει να φάει "Παριζάκι ΜΑΤατζής"...(συν 2 μνημόνια από το Σύνταγμα, συν το γαμήσι εκείνου του Ιούνη, συν τα πάντα όλα). Και αν πάει έτσι, πρέπει να γίνει Ταγίπ ο γκάβαξ. Κι ο Ταγίπ έχει τη συγκατάθεση κι ενός 50% από πίσω του. Γι' αυτό και δεν το βλέπω. Και όσο περνάει ο χρόνος χάνω την πίστη μου στο πειρΕΡΤικό. Θα το έχουν με άλλους τρόπους στο χέρι, που τους είπα σε προηγούμενα ποστ. 
(...ΕΚΤΟΣ κι αν εκεί μέσα και τους κόβει, κι έχουν και ψυχή. Και ταμπουρωθούν ακόμη κι αν τους ξανανοίξει συχνότητες κι αγκάλες ο Σαξεσαράς. Και προσπαθήσουν να τραβήξουν κόσμο να το κάνουν πραγματικά Πολυτεχνείο. Μακάρι. Εύχομαι. Δεν το βλέπω, αλλά ελπίζω)

----------


## vgiozo

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι τα ΜΑΤ θα γίνουν "οδηγός" στις εξελίξεις...όπως σωστά λες, προετοιμάζουν το έδαφος με άλλες κινήσεις, αλλά κάπου κάπως κάποτε θα τεθεί το θέμα της εκπομπής από το ραδιομέγαρο από εργαζομένους που έχουν απολυθεί με υπουργική απόφαση.

Όμως παρακάμπτεις και την άλλη δυναμική...μόλις σφίξουν λίγο οι κώλοι, η γιορτή που γίνεται έξω από την ΕΡΤ θα πάψει, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έγινε και στο σύνταγμα...θα μαζευτούν μερικοί πρόθυμοι την κατάλληλη στιγμή, πολύς κόσμος θα την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια μόλις μυριστεί "μπαρούτι" και μετά η αστυνομία θα έχει να παλέψει τους "γνωστούς-αγνώστους" για να "προστατέψει" τις υποδομές..

Να θυμίσω ότι βήματα προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση έχουν ήδη γίνει, με τη καταγγελία διαρρήξεων σε γραφεία που οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ δεν αρνήθηκαν, αλλά ορθώς διερωτήθηκαν πώς γίνεται κάποιος που βρίσκεται εκτός ραδιομεγάρου να γνωρίζει τόσες λεπτομέρεις για το περιστατικό...

Χρειάζεται το πολιτικό κλίμα για μια τέτοια επέμβαση, που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει...αφού δεν έγινε το σαββατοκύριακο δεν θα γίνει εύκολα από το πουθενά...μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να καταλήξει εκεί για να απαξιωθούν όσοι θέλησαν να κάνουν την "πειρατική" ΕΡΤ σημαία μιας αντι-κυβερνητικής/μνημονιακής πολιτικής.
Το μήνυμα ή μάλλον η λογική της επέμβασης θα είναι αυτοαναφορική και νομιμοποιημένη για ορισμένους μόνο, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αποκλείεται να γίνει.

----------


## washcloud

> Αν διόρθωνε το λάθος του θα ήταν σημάδι ότι *κάτω από το γελοίο, φτιαχτό, στυλ Ίστγουντ βλέμμα* του σκληρού υπάρχει κάποιος με δυνατότητα καλού πολιτικού (αν και με βλέμμα αγελάδας).


...γιατί αποκλείετε βρε παιδιά να υπάρχει ΑΚΟΜΑ πιο κάτω (από αυτό που φαίνεται να...φαίνεται); Αυτή την εμμονή με το "λάθος", ειλικρινά δεν την καταλαβαίνω...Κοπρόσκυλα, είναι. Αναίσθητοι, είναι. Πεινασμένοι, είναι. Ψωνισμένοι, είναι. Όλα τα "καλά", τα έχουν. "Ηλίθιοι" όμως, γιατί έτσι "εύκολα"; Μου θυμίζει λίγο ποδοσφαιρικές καταστάσεις αυτό, όπου όλοι μα όλοι, ΟΛΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ,,,,,αν ήμασταν προπονητές θα κάναμε "αυτό που δεν κάνει εκείνος ο ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ". Γιατί για να κάνεις ΤΕΤΟΙΑ λάθη, πρέπει να είσαι ηλίθιος. Δεν νομίζετε ότι τους υποτιμάμε (κι έτσι μετά την πατάμε) με το να τους βλέπουμε όλους ηλίθιους; (...για τους πρωθυπουργεύοντες λέω).
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έξυπνοι. Γενικώς, δεν το κόβω. Αλλά ηλίθιους (κι αυτούς και τους από πάνω τους που τους διαχειρίζονται) δεν θα τους έλεγα. Μικράνθρωπους ίσως. Με μέσο μυαλό, χωρίς ψυχή, χωρίς τσίπα, με μεγάλες τσέπες και όρεξη.
Θα με εκπλήξουν τα γεγονότα του μέλλοντος να αποκαλύψουν λάθος. Τέτοιας φύσης δηλαδή.

----------


## raspoutiv

πιθανόν το σενάριο των ΜΑΤ να διέρρευσε για να τρομάξει τον κόσμο αλλά εάν έγινε γι αυτό απλά χειροτέρευσε τη θέση του όποιος το σκέφτηκε. με μισθούς 300€ και πραγματική ανεργία 50% μόνο τα ΜΑΤ δε μπορεί να φοβάται ο κόσμος

προς το παρόν επειδή δε μπορούν να βρουν άλλη λύση στην κυβέρνηση, παρανομούν αφήνοντας κλειστή την ΕΡΤ, εκβιάζουν, πάνε να καπελώσουν την εξέγερση μέσω ΠΑΣΟΚοΔΗΜΑΡ εκ των έσω, και στήσαν τα ιδιωτικά ξανά ώστε να μπαλαλάνε παραμύθια ή να μας λένε για σεισμούς στην Αδελαΐδα. είναι σε πανικό και την κόπωση ή κάποιο θαύμα να τους σώσει στην ουσία.

το χειρότερο που κάνουνε αυτή τη στιγμή όλα τα ΜΜΕ πάντως, είναι πως δαιμονοποιούν τις εκλογές
αλίμονό μας αν οι Έλληνες δε θέλουν να γίνονται εκλογές

----------


## washcloud

> Κανείς δεν είπε ότι τα ΜΑΤ θα γίνουν "οδηγός" στις εξελίξεις...όπως σωστά λες, προετοιμάζουν το έδαφος με άλλες κινήσεις, αλλά κάπου κάπως κάποτε θα τεθεί το θέμα της εκπομπής από το ραδιομέγαρο από εργαζομένους που έχουν απολυθεί με υπουργική απόφαση.
> 
> Όμως παρακάμπτεις και την άλλη δυναμική...μόλις σφίξουν λίγο οι κώλοι, η γιορτή που γίνεται έξω από την ΕΡΤ θα πάψει, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έγινε και στο σύνταγμα...θα μαζευτούν μερικοί πρόθυμοι την κατάλληλη στιγμή, πολύς κόσμος θα την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια μόλις μυριστεί "μπαρούτι" και μετά η αστυνομία θα έχει να παλέψει τους "γνωστούς-αγνώστους" για να "προστατέψει" τις υποδομές...


Με μπέρδεψες στην αρχή. Μάλλον "αποπομπής" εννοείς...; (...είναι τέτοια κι η φύση του θέματος, που το "εκπομπή"....κολλάει/μπερδεύει....). Τεσπα, αν πάει όπως το "σκέφτομαι", κι αν δεν γίνει ο κόσμος ένα μ' αυτούς, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει πολλά ο Πίτσας : τους αφήνει να φάνε το καλοκαίρι τους εκεί μέσα, κι αυτός βγάζει εκπομπή από Κατεχάκη (κι από αλλού). Τί θα κάνουν; (εκτός από απεργία πείνας). Και δεν είναι ούτε φοιτηταριό να βράζει το αίμα τους, ούτε εργατιά να μην έχει να χάσει παρά τις αλυσίδες της......
Ο άγνωστος Χ είναι ο απ' έξω κόσμος. Οι μέσα δεν είναι φωτιά, σπίθα είναι. Το μπαρούτι στον κόσμο βρίσκεται. Χωρίς αυτόν, δεν έχει μπουμ. Κι αν καταφέρουν και τον μαζέψουν/κρατήσουν/πωρώσουν κοντά τους, και γενικευτεί ο χαμός (Πολυτεχνείο ζει κτλ), μόνο έτσι έχει χαΐρι η όλη φάση. Όλα για όλα δηλαδή (=εκλογές). 
Resuming : ...δε νομίζω να έχει ανάγκη να τους βγάλει από εκεί μέσα. Απλώς, ΜΟΝΟΙ τους, δεν είναι σπουδαίο ποσόν. "Ποιοτικά", είναι, αλλά έχει κι αυτό τα όριά του...

Για συσχετισμούς με Σύνταγμα. είπα και πριν. Δεν το βλέπω ίδιο. Τότε δεν ξέραμε. Πολλά δεν ξέραμε. Φοβισμένοι, αγανακτισμένοι, μπερδεμένοι είμασταν. Έκτοτε πέρασαν (και περάσαμε) (...ως κόσμος μιλάω) πολλά. Μισήσαμε το κελί μας, τρώγαμε το φαΐ μας, διαβάσαμε πολύ. Έχουμε επίσης και τους "αδελφούς Τούρκους" (...το μόνο καλό της Φατμαγκιούλ και του Σουλεϊμάν...: Μας φέρανε πιο κοντά, τους πονάμε περισσότερο, τώρα που κι αυτοί πονάνε, στην Ταξίμ) ως "παράδειγμα" δίπλα μας, σε ρίαλ τάιμ ανάλογη φάση. Τότε το μόνο που νιώθαμε από το εξωτερικό, ήταν ότι οι Ισπανοί (λέει), έλεγαν ότι κοιμόμαστε...
Σαφώς μπορεί και να λέω αυτό που θα ήθελα να είναι, και να μην το καταλαβαίνω καν. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι αλλιώς. Για να μην θυμίσω ότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση, οι ΕΡΤΑτζηδες θα είναι στο ίδιο καζάνι. Όχι όπως τότε....

Κι όχι, δεν μπορώ ν' αποκλείσω ΜΑΤ. Και σαφώς παίζει και να είναι όπως το λες (...από την άλλη, παίζει και ολ' αυτά να είναι κινήσεις αντιπερισπασμού, να φοβηθεί λίγο ο κόσμος). Απίθανο είναι που το θεωρώ, όχι αδύνατο.

----------


## vgiozo

> πιθανόν το σενάριο των ΜΑΤ να διέρρευσε για να τρομάξει τον κόσμο αλλά εάν έγινε γι αυτό απλά χειροτέρευσε τη θέση του όποιος το σκέφτηκε. με μισθούς 300€ και πραγματική ανεργία 50% μόνο τα ΜΑΤ δε μπορεί να φοβάται ο κόσμος
> 
> προς το παρόν επειδή δε μπορούν να βρουν άλλη λύση στην κυβέρνηση, παρανομούν αφήνοντας κλειστή την ΕΡΤ, εκβιάζουν, πάνε να καπελώσουν την εξέγερση μέσω ΠΑΣΟΚοΔΗΜΑΡ εκ των έσω, και στήσαν τα ιδιωτικά ξανά ώστε να μπαλαλάνε παραμύθια ή να μας λένε για σεισμούς στην Αδελαΐδα. είναι σε πανικό και την κόπωση ή κάποιο θαύμα να τους σώσει στην ουσία.
> 
> το χειρότερο που κάνουνε αυτή τη στιγμή όλα τα ΜΜΕ πάντως, είναι πως δαιμονοποιούν τις εκλογές
> αλίμονό μας αν οι Έλληνες δε θέλουν να γίνονται εκλογές


άκουσες εσύ καμιά διαρροή; Το έγραψαν πουθενά εφημερίδες ή ιστολόγια; Το μετέφεραν ως σενάριο στη τηλεόραση;

Μια επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ θα ήταν "αποτελεσματική" μόνο αν γινόταν χωρίς προετοιμασία και διαρροές και υπό τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις, πολιτικές και μη...ουσιαστικά δεν μπορεί να γίνει τώρα...
θα πρέπει το όλο σχήμα να υπονομευτεί εκ των έσω, να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες συναλλαγές, να μπει το νερό της συναίνεσης στο αυλάκι, ώστε να αναδειχθούν καίριες διαφορές και μετά υπό συνθήκες νομιμότητας - και τότε ίσως με μικροδιαρροές που θα συγκέντρωναν τους γνωστούς "μαχητές" ή με οργανωμένα επεισόδια - θα έκαναν τη κίνησή τους τα ΜΑΤ...

Τότε θα μπορούσαν να διακρίνουν "αυτούς που ποντάρουν στην αποσταθεροποίηση και θέτουν σε κίνδυνο τις μεταρρυθμίσεις" που θα χρησιμοποιούν ως οχύρωμα την ΕΡΤ από τους υπολοίπους.

Αυτή τη στιγμή τα ΜΑΤ να κάνουν τί; Αδίστακτοι και φασίστες είναι τελείως βλαμμένοι δεν είναι...

συζητάμε ενδεχόμενα, εκτός κι αν ο χώρος ο "εικονικός" αυτός του φόρουμ έχει εγκλωβίσει τόσο πολύ κάποιους που αποτελεί την αρχή και το τέλος της πραγματικότητας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με μπέρδεψες στην αρχή. Μάλλον "αποπομπής" εννοείς...; (...είναι τέτοια κι η φύση του θέματος, που το "εκπομπή"....κολλάει/μπερδεύει....). Τεσπα, αν πάει όπως το "σκέφτομαι", κι αν δεν γίνει ο κόσμος ένα μ' αυτούς, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει πολλά ο Πίτσας : τους αφήνει να φάνε το καλοκαίρι τους εκεί μέσα, κι αυτός βγάζει εκπομπή από Κατεχάκη (κι από αλλού). Τί θα κάνουν; (εκτός από απεργία πείνας). Και δεν είναι ούτε φοιτηταριό να βράζει το αίμα τους, ούτε εργατιά να μην έχει να χάσει παρά τις αλυσίδες της......
> Ο άγνωστος Χ είναι ο απ' έξω κόσμος. Οι μέσα δεν είναι φωτιά, σπίθα είναι. Το μπαρούτι στον κόσμο βρίσκεται. Χωρίς αυτόν, δεν έχει μπουμ. Κι αν καταφέρουν και τον μαζέψουν/κρατήσουν/πωρώσουν κοντά τους, και γενικευτεί ο χαμός (Πολυτεχνείο ζει κτλ), μόνο έτσι έχει χαΐρι η όλη φάση. Όλα για όλα δηλαδή (=εκλογές). 
> Resuming : ...δε νομίζω να έχει ανάγκη να τους βγάλει από εκεί μέσα. Απλώς, ΜΟΝΟΙ τους, δεν είναι σπουδαίο ποσόν. "Ποιοτικά", είναι, αλλά έχει κι αυτό τα όριά του...


Μήπως πέρασες τους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ και για κατασκηνωτές στο Σύνταγμα; Λες ότι θα θελήσουν και θα μπορέσουν να μείνουν μέσα όλο το καλοκαίρι, διακινδυνεύοντας τη θέση τους σε ένα τοπίο που κυριαρχείται από ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ;
Δεν το βλέπω...ο χρόνος μετράει αντίστροφα, απλώς δεν είμαστε τόσο κοντά ακόμη...




> Για συσχετισμούς με Σύνταγμα. είπα και πριν. Δεν το βλέπω ίδιο. Τότε δεν ξέραμε. Πολλά δεν ξέραμε. Φοβισμένοι, αγανακτισμένοι, μπερδεμένοι είμασταν. Έκτοτε πέρασαν (και περάσαμε) (...ως κόσμος μιλάω) πολλά. Μισήσαμε το κελί μας, τρώγαμε το φαΐ μας, διαβάσαμε πολύ. Έχουμε επίσης και τους "αδελφούς Τούρκους" (...το μόνο καλό της Φατμαγκιούλ και του Σουλεϊμάν...: Μας φέρανε πιο κοντά, τους πονάμε περισσότερο, τώρα που κι αυτοί πονάνε, στην Ταξίμ) ως "παράδειγμα" δίπλα μας, σε ρίαλ τάιμ ανάλογη φάση. Τότε το μόνο που νιώθαμε από το εξωτερικό, ήταν ότι οι Ισπανοί (λέει), έλεγαν ότι κοιμόμαστε...
> Σαφώς μπορεί και να λέω αυτό που θα ήθελα να είναι, και να μην το καταλαβαίνω καν. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι αλλιώς. Για να μην θυμίσω ότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση, οι ΕΡΤΑτζηδες θα είναι στο ίδιο καζάνι. Όχι όπως τότε....
> 
> Κι όχι, δεν μπορώ ν' αποκλείσω ΜΑΤ. Και σαφώς παίζει και να είναι όπως το λες (...από την άλλη, παίζει και ολ' αυτά να είναι κινήσεις αντιπερισπασμού, να φοβηθεί λίγο ο κόσμος). Απίθανο είναι που το θεωρώ, όχι αδύνατο.


Με τη νότια ευρώπη σε αναβρασμό, την αραβική άνοιξη εν εξελίξει ήταν τότε λιγότερο υποστηρικτικές οι συνθήκες απ' ότι σήμερα με τις διαμαρτυρίες στη Τουρκία; Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως...

Έπειτα για την ακρίβεια συνέβη το αντίθετο...δεν είχαμε κλιμάκωση της πάλης από το καλοκαίρι-φθινόπωρο του 2011, ξεφούσκωμα είχαμε...
Δεν προηγήθηκαν αυτές οι εμπειρίες - που "διαβάσαμε", "μισήσαμε το κελί μας" κοκ -για τη συγκρότηση μιας πιο μαχητικής συνείδησης...

Οι αλλαγές σε κοινοβουλευτικό επίπεδο και οι εκλογές, μαζί με το ειδικό αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών - αφού ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι ΑΝΕΛ έπεισαν πως το μνημόνιο μόνο του έφταιγε για όλα και πως η άρση του ήταν κοινοβουλευτικό ζήτημα - οδήγησαν σε εκτόνωση, σε μοιρολατρία, σε απογοήτευση και απόσυρση από τις κοινωνικές συγκεντρώσεις, παρόλο που υπήρχαν πολύ καυτά ζητήματα στην επικαιρότητα...

Αυτό που μας έσπρωξε ως κοινωνία μπροστά εν προκειμένω δεν ήταν οι δικές μας "εσωτερικές διεργασίες", αλλά η λύσσα της κυβέρνησης που εκφασίζεται ολοένα και περισσότερο...κι όσο βλέπω οι μάχες να δίνονται σε λάθος μέτωπο (το "μαύρο" της οθόνης, αν το ΣτΕ είπε άμεση λειτουργία ή όχι) βλέπω κι εδώ μετά τις ενέσεις της ψεύτικης αισιοδοξίας, να ξεφουσκώνει το πράγμα (αν παραμείνει σε αυτή τη ρότα)

----------


## psyxakias

Στην ΕΡΤ συζητάνε τώρα για το θέμα των συχνοτήτων, που αφορά το δημόσιο συμφέρον.

----------


## apnet

Και φυσικά τα όσα λέγονται έχουν φροντίσει να μην τα μάθει κανείς.... Τα 4 ευρώ για την ΕΡΤ τους πείραζαν! (Τα λαμόγια που οι ίδιοι διόρισαν και όλοι εκεί μέσα γνωρίζουν ας τα έδιωχναν).

----------


## mpetou

και η "ανεξαρτητη εεττ"  :ROFL:  διευθυνει την διαβουλευση.
Μιλαμε για κανονικη κλοπη

----------


## washcloud

Προς vgiozo :

Περί ΜΑΤ που ρωτάς τον Ρασπ αν έχει διαρρεύσει κάτι, πέτυχα πιο νωρίς άρθρο του...Χαρδαβδέλλα (πάνω μου έπεσε, δεν τον έψαχνα), χθεσινό μάλιστα, που έλεγε για "εσωτερική πληροφόρηση" ότι "έχει δώσει ο γκαβοθυπουργός εντολή να είναι σταντ-μπάι για μπάι-μπάι". Άλλο τίποτα δεν πέτυχα. Και δεν ξέρω πώς να την ερμηνεύσω. Τον Χαρδα δεν τον έχω βέβαια και για Άρη Χατζηστεφάνου - αλλά ούτε και για Χαλκεντέρη. Από την άλλη, σαν τί "προσφέρει" μια τέτοια "αποκάλυψη" (θεωρώντας ότι δεν είναι μούφα); Όχι πολλά, πέραν από "ψυχολογία" στον αναγνώστη, κατά βάση...(πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν ανέλυε την πιθανότητα να είναι πουτανιά κυβερνητική για να τσιμπήσει ο κόσμος). Τεσπα, αυτά περί "διαρροών" από εμένα, μιας και το είδα...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί με έχετε καταλάβει λάθος κάποιοι, σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις...Δεν λέω "θα μείνουν το καλοκαίρι", ίσα-ίσα, λέω ότι ο Σάμερ-Αςς θα πει "χεσ' τους κι ασ' τους να λυώσουν. Τώρα, μπορώ κι εγώ ν' αθληθώ" κτλ. Κι αν αρχίσει να εκπέμπει (με "προσωπικά ασφαλείας" από άλλα σημεία, για να ξεκαβλώσει το ΣτΕ, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να φτιάξει ίλικο πρέστο άλλο φορέα και να τον περάσει από Βουλή), τί μένει των εγκλείστων; Ή να τα μαζέψουν και να πάνε να βάλουν την αποζημίωση* στην τράπεζα ως καλά παιδιά και να βρούνε τον δρόμο τους, ή να σκυλιάσουν και να προσπαθήσουν να δουν αν ο κόσμος ανταποκρίνεται πραγματικά κι ολόψυχα σε νέο σοβαρό κάλεσμα για να ρίξουν με διαδηλώσεις κι απεργίες και ό,τι άλλο προβλέπεται την κυβέρνηση, ελπίζοντας σε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που θα γίνουν το τοτέμ του για το δώρο ως νέα κυβέρνηση και δε θα χρειαστούν να δουν τί χρώμα έχει ο ιδιωτικός τομέας...Θέλει πολλά καρύδια το συγκεκριμένο όμως. Και δεν τους το 'χω των ΕΡΤατζήδων, γιατί θα χρειαστεί να γίνουν καθοδηγητές του κόσμου (που χωρίς αυτόν, τον μπούλο). Πολύ σοφτ για τέτοιες ιστορίες. Για ένα κάρο λόγους. Αν και ΕΛΠΙΖΩ στο αντίθετο, κι ας μην το πιστεύω...
ΚΑΙ εγώ λοιπόν το "αντίστροφο", "βλέπω". Κι ας υπάρχει "ποτένσιαλ" (στον κόσμο παν' απ' όλα).


...δεν ξέραμε τί μας γινόταν τότε αδερφέ. Από αραβική πίτα ξέραμε. Την Αραβική Άνοιξε, μετά την μάθαμε. Για θυμίσου. Γιατί εγώ αυτό που θυμάμαι ήταν μια παραζάλη, μια ζέση και μια επαναστατικότητα, μια διάθεση του "ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ", σαν έφηβοι που πρωτανακαλύψανε τη μαλακία και βρήκανε χαρά...Το ΜΟΝΟ που είχαμε στο μυαλό, ήταν "η Αργεντινή του 2000" (...ούτε την ημερομηνία ξέραμε καλά-καλά, αν ήταν 2000, 2001 ή 2002...).
Όσο για το "ξεφούσκωμα" που λες, είπα εγώ ότι κλιμακώθηκε κάτι ως ενέργεια; Με την καμμία δεν συμφωνώ όμως ότι είναι το ίδιο (και χειρότερο) ο κόσμος. Οργανώθηκε περισσότερο, μπήκε σε πρωτοβουλίες και μέτωπα, ψάχτηκε. Εδώ πετυχαίνω συχνόπυκνα "μνημονιακούς" και "δεξιούς" και "αντιεπαναστατικούς" να έχουν πάρει στροφή 180 (και να το παίζουν και τρελλίτσα σε σχέση με το ποιοί ήταν πριν...)(αφού βέβαια τους ήρθε τ' αυγό στον κώλο), κι εσύ μου λες ότι ο κόσμος είναι σε χειρότερη φάση; Δεν απαξιώ την άποψή σου μεν - διαφωνώ δε. Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι ο κόσμος έχει κατά βάση "χάσει κάθε ελπίδα" στο να περιμένει κάτι από αυτούς που ψηφίζει. Και νομίζω ότι αυτό δήλωσαν μέχρι και οι περσινές εκλογές άλλωστε (αν και δεν μιλάμε για τον ίδιο κόσμο που ήταν στις πλατείες κτλ, με το εκλογικό σώμα ως σύνολο). Κι αν δεν χάσεις κάθε ελπίδα, δεν συνέρχεσαι. Κι ας χρειάζεται να περάσει διάστημα προσαρμογής από την κατάθλιψη. Αλλέως πώς, το '11 ο κόσμος ακόμα δεν είχε καν νιώσει ζόρι. Όλα στην ψυχολογία ήταν. Και "πίστευε" ακόμα (είτε ότι "θα βγούμε στις αγορέεες", είτε ότι "θα έχουμε ανάπτυξηηη", είτε ότι θα έρθει Μάικλ Νάιτ με τον ΚΙΤ και θα βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους με το μαγικό του ραβδάκι). Νομίζω ότι όταν του ανακοινώθηκε ότι το 2012 θα πάρει τον τελευταίο 13οΤέταρτο, τότε το χώνεψε καλά : Κι ο Ελπίδας πέθανε. 
Όχι, έτοιμος ΔΕΝ είναι ο κόσμος για να πάρει τις τύχες του στα χέρια του. Δεν λέω αυτό - ΑΝ αυτό κατάλαβες πως έλεγα. Είπα ότι ο κόσμος έχει την εμπειρία 2 χρόνων, το ξύλο και τα χημικά (μέχρι το '10, βαράγανε τους απεργούς, το φοιτηταριό, κτλ. Από το '11 βαράνε ΚΑΙ γεροντογυναικόπαιδα, που διαδηλώνουν για την επιβίωσή τους πια) τα απανωτά οικονομικά χαστούκια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο, τα ξεκάθαρα ψεύδη του αληταριού που με νυχόδοντα κρατιέται από το μουστάκι του Φώτη, την ξεκάθαρη αναισθησία του. Όσο για το τρίπτυχο "μίσος-φαΐ-διάβασμα σε υπερθετικό βαθμό", νομίζω ότι είσαι εκτός (σόρι, γιατί βλέπω τα γράφεις ωραία και ψύχραιμα, αλλά), αν αντιλέγεις για το μίσος. Παρεμβλήθηκαν και μερικές χιλιάδες αυτοκτονίες έκτοτε, αδερφέ. Κι ένα κάρο απολύσεις, λουκέτα, αδιέξοδα, χαράτσια, μαράτσια και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Είδε και του Κυπραίους να τους αφήνουν με την πιστωτική στο χέρι. Και όταν ΤΩΡΑ του λένε "παίζει να χάσεις και το σπίτι σου", ξέρει ότι η πιθανότητα είναι όντως ορατή. Κι όταν βλέπει ότι μια "άτρωτη ΕΡΤ" την καίνε για προσάναμμα, νομίζω ότι ΠΙΑ, ξέρει. Κρίνω και από εμένα τον ίδιο άλλωστε, που δε νομίζω να είμαι ούτε ο πρώτος, αλλά ούτε κι ο τελευταίος που καταλαβαίνω κάποια πράγματα πια.
Έτοιμός λοιπόν δεν θεωρώ πως είναι, αλλά ΠΙΟ έτοιμος από το '11. Και καθώς σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις που είναι μπαρουτιασμένος, δεν θέλει και πολύ για να γίνει ο κακός χαμός κι ας μην είναι έτοιμος (οι "εσωτερικές διεργασίες" που λες, και συμφωνώ) - καθώς τα πάντα παίζουν. Ή έστω, αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ.

----------


## nostra_fora

Το tvxs λέει οτι μάλλον συμφώνησαν για δίμηνη ΕΡΤ με όλους τους εργαζομενους

----------


## vgiozo

> Το tvxs λέει οτι μάλλον συμφώνησαν για δίμηνη ΕΡΤ με όλους τους εργαζομενους


Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πάρει πίσω ο Σαμαζέλης την ίδρυση της ΝΕΡΙΤ και την απόλυση των εργαζομένων...αυτό που παίζεται μέσω της ΕΡΤ είναι η εφαρμογή της ΠΝΠ κι εκεί δεν χωρούσε για τη κυβέρνηση οπισθοχώρηση...
Να δούμε αν σε 1 μήνα απο τώρα θα μιλάμε πάλι για οιονεί ΥΕΝΕΔ ή όχι και πώς θα σταθούν από δω και πέρα οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡτ...το τυράκι το έχουν πάντως, καθώς αυτή η δοκιμαστική περίοδος των δύο μηνών θα κρίνει ποιός θα φύγει και ποιός θα μείνει...

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Εφ όλης της ύλης επανεξέταση του θέματος της ΕΡΤ από το ΣτΕ αύριο...

----------


## Lazouno

Κατ’ αρχήν σαν απλός θεατής όλων όσων συνέβησαν θέλω κι εγώ να διαφωνήσω στο μαύρο.

Ότι έγινε -  έγινε, στο δια ταύτα όμως υπάρχει ένα χάος χωρίς να διαφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα κάποια λύση. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έστω και τώρα δε αφήνουν να εκπέμψει η ΕΡΤ αφού το θέλουν, χωρίς να πληρώνεται κανείς, μέχρι να γίνει μια ομαλή μετάβαση. Το νέο κανάλι που θα δημιουργηθεί πολύ σύντομα, (όπως λένε) δε νομίζω στην αρχή να έχει ανάλογο πρόγραμμα των προσδοκιών ώστε να είναι αποδεκτό, άρα πάλι αντιδράσεις θα υπάρχουν. Ακόμα ακούω ότι δεν έχει κανένας άδεια, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μην αφήσουν και την τώρα ΕΡΤ να εκπέμψει λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να γίνει η ολοκληρωτική μετάβαση.

Τώρα όσα ενδιαφέρουν εμένα είναι μερικά ερωτήματα που δεν έχουν τεθεί. Πρώτον θα συνεχίσει να έχει και να εκπέμπει HD κανάλι η καινούρια Δημόσια Τηλεόραση; Δεύτερον υπάρχει περίπτωση να με ανεβάσουν το μηνιαίο τέλος που πληρώνω μέχρι τώρα για την ΕΡΤ; Και τρίτο, αν θα υπάρχει καλύτερο πρόγραμμα από αυτό που υφίσταται μέχρι σήμερα; (που αυτό βέβαια είναι υποκειμενικό).

Λυπάμαι τέλος για τα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί για το πώς καταλαμβάνονται οι τοποθεσίες web (π.χ. nerit.gr ert.gr), και την ανοργανωσιά χωρίς καθόλου σχεδιασμό την οποία χαρακτηρίζει όλη αυτή η ιστορία.

----------


## raspoutiv

@vgiozo 
όπως είπε κι ο washcloud ο Χαρδαβέλας το γραψε κι αυτό το κάνει μεγαλύτερη φιδιά

καλά στον eniko ο Μπουμπούκος πρώτη φορά βλέπει τη γλύκα των εκπροσώπων ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
κάθεται στη μέση και τις αρπάζει από παντού. έχει κρεμάσει τα μούτρα και προσπαθεί με τα χίλια ζόρια να σώσει το τομάρι του. πάνω που πάει να πετάξει καμια εξυπνάδα πέφτει καρπαζιά από Παπαδημούλη η τον ίδιο το Χατζηνικολάου που είναι ελαφρά επιθετικός μαζί του, γιατί τα ψέματα του Μπουμπούκου διαστρέβλωναν και τα ρεπορτάζ της Real και δεν το ανέχεται.

με τέτοια τραπέζια στην τηλεόραση για κανα μήνα, όχι κυβέρνηση, αλλά ούτε 5% δε θα πιάνανε οι νεοδημοκράτες

----------


## gkamared

> Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ο Στουρνάρας ή ο Παπακωνσταντίνου. Το πρόβλημα είναι η απαξίωση της Βουλής. Μία απαξίωση που προσπαθούν να την περάσουν στα μάτια του λαού ως δεδομένη και φυσιολογική. Θέλουν την Βουλή να μην μπορεί να δώσει λύση ώστε να χρειάζεται αυτοκράτορας για να κάνει κουμάντο.


Βρήκαμε τώρα τον αυτοκράτορα να κάνει κουμάντο, ωχ, καήκαμε :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Bless: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό με τα ΜΑΤ με ανησυχεί πως και δεν τα βγάλανε οι τους κουκουλοφόρους στον δρόμο :Thinking:

----------


## vgiozo

> @vgiozo 
> όπως είπε κι ο washcloud ο Χαρδαβέλας το γραψε κι αυτό το κάνει μεγαλύτερη φιδιά
> 
> καλά στον eniko ο Μπουμπούκος πρώτη φορά βλέπει τη γλύκα των εκπροσώπων ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
> κάθεται στη μέση και τις αρπάζει από παντού. έχει κρεμάσει τα μούτρα και προσπαθεί με τα χίλια ζόρια να σώσει το τομάρι του. πάνω που πάει να πετάξει καμια εξυπνάδα πέφτει καρπαζιά από Παπαδημούλη η τον ίδιο το Χατζηνικολάου που είναι ελαφρά επιθετικός μαζί του, γιατί τα ψέματα του Μπουμπούκου διαστρέβλωναν και τα ρεπορτάζ της Real και δεν το ανέχεται.
> 
> με τέτοια τραπέζια στην τηλεόραση για κανα μήνα, όχι κυβέρνηση, αλλά ούτε 5% δε θα πιάνανε οι νεοδημοκράτες


Και γιατί νομίζεις ότι έχουν τους αναλώσιμους από το ΛΑΟΣ στη ΝΔ; Επί πληρωμή ρεζίλης ο Μπουμπούκος για να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούν από το τομάρι τους οι παραδοσιακοί ΝΔάτες

----------


## raspoutiv

> Και γιατί νομίζεις ότι έχουν τους αναλώσιμους από το ΛΑΟΣ στη ΝΔ; Επί πληρωμή ρεζίλης ο Μπουμπούκος για να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούν από το τομάρι τους οι παραδοσιακοί ΝΔάτες


ακριβώς 
αυτή τη στιγμή ο Μπουμπούκος δικαιολογεί το μισθό του, και τα πολλά bonus του, τα οποία τα παίρνει από εμάς. αν και ξέρω πως τώρα τον πληρώνω extra, τουλάχιστον το χαίρομαι να τον βλέπω με τα μούτρα κάτω, μες στην ξινίλα
μου θυμίζει το χοντρό υπάλληλο του Δούκα από το The Κόπανοι

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Πρώτον θα συνεχίσει να έχει και να εκπέμπει HD κανάλι η καινούρια Δημόσια Τηλεόραση;


Σήμερα έληξε η διαβούλευση για το νομοσχέδιο που θα αποδώσει τις άδειες για τους διαύλους ψηφιακής εκπομπής.
Ένα εξωφρενικό Νομοσχέδιο που με χυδαίο τρόπο και με αστεία-οικονομικίστικη αιτιολόγηση δημιουργεί ένα γιγαντιαίο ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ χωρίς ΑΣΥΜΒΙΒΑΣΤΟ για τον πάροχο Δικτύου που του επιτρέπει να είναι ταυτόχρονα και πάροχος περιεχομένου!
Τέλος του μήνα θα γίνει ο διαγωνισμός και θέλουν να αφήσουν για τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση 2 διαύλους από τους 3 που έχει τώρα. 
Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μένει χώρος για HD κανάλι. 





> Δεύτερον υπάρχει περίπτωση να με ανεβάσουν το μηνιαίο τέλος που πληρώνω μέχρι τώρα για την ΕΡΤ;


Να μεγαλώσει όχι. Αλλα στην πραγματικότητα ούτε να μικρύνει πρόκειται. Κι αυτό διοτι ενώ αριθμητικά θα μειωθεί μάλλον, δηλ. από 4€/μήνα θα κατέβει ίσως στα 3€ ή και 2€/μηνα, στην πραγματικότητα αυτά τα έξτρα χρήματα που κόβουν δεν πήγαιναν στην ΕΡΤ. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι τα χαράτσια που έχει επιβάλει η κυβέρνηση είναι τόσα, που τα 2€ ούτε που θα καταλάβεις σε ποιο χαράτσι θα το προσθέσουν.





> Και τρίτο, αν θα υπάρχει καλύτερο πρόγραμμα από αυτό που υφίσταται μέχρι σήμερα; (που αυτό βέβαια είναι υποκειμενικό).


Αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό. Εξαρτάτε πως εννοείς το "καλύτερο". Αλλα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλοί που πιστεύουν οτι με τον τρόπο που γίνετε η αλλαγή μπορεί να υπάρξει κάτι ποιο ποιοτικό.

----------


## aroutis

> Και γιατί νομίζεις ότι έχουν τους αναλώσιμους από το ΛΑΟΣ στη ΝΔ; Επί πληρωμή ρεζίλης ο Μπουμπούκος για να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούν από το τομάρι τους οι παραδοσιακοί ΝΔάτες


Cannon fodder κανονικά όμως...

----------


## nostra_fora

αντε παιδια...και σ'αλλα με υγεια

Ο κυριος "κοκκινη γραμμη" μπηκε με τσαμπουκα και εντελως αρνητικος στην προταση που τελικα συμφωνηθηκε και τελικα για αλλη μια φορα βγηκε με κατεβασμενα βρακια.

"19:29 Οι τρεις κυβερνητικοί εταίροι βρίσκονται κοντά σε συμφωνία για δίμηνες συμβάσεις για όλους τους πρώην εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ οι οποίες θα λήξουν μόλις ψηφιστεί ο νέος φορέας. "

----------


## OnAl3rt

> αντε παιδια...και σ'αλλα με υγεια
> 
> Ο κυριος "κοκκινη γραμμη" μπηκε με τσαμπουκα και εντελως αρνητικος στην προταση που τελικα συμφωνηθηκε και τελικα για αλλη μια φορα βγηκε με κατεβασμενα βρακια.
> 
> "19:29 Οι τρεις κυβερνητικοί εταίροι βρίσκονται κοντά σε συμφωνία για δίμηνες συμβάσεις για όλους τους πρώην εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ οι οποίες θα λήξουν μόλις ψηφιστεί ο νέος φορέας. "


Και οι τρεις με κατεβασμένα βρακιά είναι. Ιδίως ο πρωθυπουργός στον οποίο θα πιστωθεί το κλείσιμο της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας και Τηλεόρασης.
Η αρχή του τέλους τους έχει αρχίσει!

----------


## vgiozo

Πολύ τρολάρισμα έφαγε μια του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προ ολίγου στη ΝΕΤ...τί "είστε μικρή, το "νεανίζον" της ηλικίας σας, εγώ είμαι στην ΕΡΤ από το 95 και ξέρω καλύτερα" κοκ

Ξαφνικά η "μαχητική" διάθεση των δημοσιογράφων της ΝΕΤ ασκείται εκεί που τους παίρνει...και πάντα βγάζοντας απ' έξω τους εαυτούς τους...
"όταν θα είσαστε εσείς επάνω δεν θα χρησιμοποιείτε την ΕΡΤ;" από τους παντός καιρού δημοσιογράφους, μνημονιακούς με μνημονιακή κυβέρνηση, "αναρχοαυτόνομους" με τις πλάτες άλλων κοκ...

Όσο πλρησιαζει η ώρα της ρύθμισης του θέματος της ΕΡΤ προσπαθούν να πάρουν αποστάσεις από τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης...μην τους πουν ότι γίνανε άντρο κομμουνιστο-συριζαίων...

Πόρνες της δημοσιογραφίας λέμε...ας ησυχάσουν τα αυτιά λίγο κι από την ομφαλοσκόπηση της ΝΕΤ.

Κόψτε μάπα και ύφος της Ρουμελιώτη...τσόκαρα που τα έχει μαζέψει και η ΝΕΤ πάντως...συνεχές τρόλλινγ μιλαμε

----------


## Sovjohn

> Επκροτώ και συμφωνώ (ως πολίτης και όχι νομικά- δε γνωρίζω) με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ.
> Η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. ήταν πράγματι άνδρο διαφθοράς. Ως τέτοια ήταν από τους πρώτους στόχους της κυβέρνησης αφού οποιοδήποτε άλλο κλείσιμο θα προκαλούσε (εκτίμησε) περισσότερες αντιδράσεις 
> Όμως με το γνωστό στυλάκι που έχουν οι κυβερνώντες τα τελευταία χρόνια πιστέψανε ότι θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν με μεθόδους που δεν συνάδουν με τη Δημοκρατία (για να το θέσω κομψά).
> Κι εκεί την πάτησαν αφού η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου εκτός από βάμμενους Σαμαρικούς, κοντόφθαλμους συγκυβερνώντες και απελπισμένους απολυμένους του Ι.Τ., αντέδρασε.
> 
> Όπως όμως και με το κίνημα των αγανακτισμένων η αντίδραση δεν είχε ούτε κοινές βάσεις, ούτε κοινό στόχο. Προσωπικά δεν έχω τίποτε κοινό με την ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ. Ήθελα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Θέλω να εξορθολογιστεί από μηδενική βάση η λειτουργία της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης ακόμη κι αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Δεν χαίρομαι γι αυτό αλλά κάποτε θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι οι υπεράριθμοι, οι αλεξιπτωτιστές και οι βολεμένοι θα πρέπει να φύγουν. Να καταλάβουμε ότι ο ρόλος του συνδικαλισμού δεν είναι να προστατεύει αυτούς και τα πολιτικά αφεντικά της κάθε "συνδικαλιστικής παράταξης".
> 
> Τι επιθυμώ: *Άμεση (εντός ημερών)*   επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ με το προηγούμενο προσωπικό (εκτός αν θεωρείται εφικτή η λειτουργία χωρίς π.χ. ... 6 λογιστήρια) και υπό διαφορετική διοίκηση υπό την πολιτική σκέπη ενός νέου υπουργού (δεν μπορεί ο Κεδίκογλου να την επιβλέπει, ούτε για αστείο). Το στήσιμο του νέου φορέα "ΝΕΡΙΤ" υπό την σκέπη κάποιου ξένου τεχνοκράτη (κάτι ακούστηκε ότι ο Σαμαράς πρότεινε το BBC). Την υποβολή του σχεδίου προς έγκριση από τη Βουλή. Τη ψήφισή του και την έναρξη λειτουργίας της ΝΕΡΙΤ το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
> Τι βλέπω να γίνεται: ΜΠΑ ΧΑ ΛΟ. Κανείς δε θα θέλει να δουλέψει στο προσωρινό σχήμα. Οι λίγοι που θα θέλουν θα πιέζονται από τους συνδικαλιστές να μη συμφωνήσουν. Για το διάδοχο σχήμα ούτε υπάρχει σχέδιο ούτε θα δημιουργηθεί κάτι ορθολογικά. Το copy/paste από το σχέδιο που είχε κατατεθεί επί Μόσιαλου το αποδεικνύει.
> ...


Yiapap, για άλλη μια φορά συμφωνούμε. Είχε συμβεί και παλιότερα, μόνο που σε εκείνη τη φάση νομίζω είμασταν πιο "μαύρα πρόβατα".

Εν ολίγοις, εγώ θέλω / ήθελα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ συνολικά. Και ναι, γνωρίζω ότι υπήρχαν κάποιοι (20%? 25%? 50%? Δεν ξέρω, σίγουρα όχι πλειοψηφία όμως) που έκαναν άριστη δουλειά, και χώνονταν, και τους τρέχανε, και λεφτά δεν παίρνανε. Αλλά για κάθε έναν από αυτούς υπήρχαν 5-10 "φαντάσματα". Γι' αυτό ήθελα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ.

Όμως...

Όμως, οι ΠΝΠ δεν είναι καραμέλες. Και δεν κλείνει αυθημερόν ένας οργανισμός σαν την ΕΡΤ. Νομίζω πάλι εσύ, yiapap, πολλές σελίδες πίσω σε αυτό το thread πρότεινες έναν τρόπο να τα είχαν κάνει όλα, και να μην άνοιγε ρουθούνι (αναλογικά - προφανώς οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ θα έβγαιναν στα κάγκελα, αλλά καμία σχέση με το σήμερα). Και αυτόν τον επικροτώ.

Hell, ακόμα και 1 μήνα "σκληρών διαπραγματεύσεων" με την ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και την ΕΡΤ θα δεχόμουν. Και αν δεν συμφωνείτε, γεια σας.

Αυτό, το instant shutdown, μαζί με ορισμένα άλλα "πραγματάκια" (υπερβολικές ΠΝΠ λες και βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση εθνικής ανάγκης με τυφώνες και πλημμύρες, το 'θεματάκι' με το nerit.gr, όσο και αν σιχαίνομαι τους ιδιοκτήτες του, κτλ), μου δείχνει ένα πράγμα μονάχα:

Η 21η Απριλίου οσονούπω θα ανακηρυχθεί η νέα 28η Οκτωβρίου. Η 28η Οκτωβρίου θα σβήσει από το ημερολόγιο, και δεν θα είναι αργία.

ΕΝ ΑΘΗΝΑΙ

ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΣΤΗ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΘΝΟΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2013

Ο ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑΣ, ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΩΝ

ΗΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΣΙΔΙΑΡΗΣ

No further comments, your Honor.

----------


## OnAl3rt

vgiozo... η ίδια και χτες το ίδιο έκανε σε ένα άλλο νέο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και να σου πω *καλά κάνει*, άλλα γιατί δεν απευθύνει αυτές τις ερωτήσεις σε ένα στέλεχος με ποιο σημαντικό ρόλο, που θα μπορεί να της απαντήσει ως ποιο αρμόδιο. Εκεί της το χρεώνω από την στιγμή που έγινε και 2 φορές.

----------


## vgiozo

> vgiozo... η ίδια και χτες το ίδιο έκανε σε ένα άλλο νέο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και να σου πω *καλά κάνει*, άλλα γιατί δεν απευθύνει αυτές τις ερωτήσεις σε ένα στέλεχος με ποιο σημαντικό ρόλο, που θα μπορεί να της απαντήσει ως ποιο αρμόδιο. Εκεί της το χρεώνω από την στιγμή που έγινε και 2 φορές.


Όχι, με τον τρόπο που το κάνει δεν κάνει καλά, γιατί απλά τρολάρει...λες και τη τσίμπησε μύγα τσε-τσε έκανε σήμερα το απόγευμα. Το τρολάρισμα δεν είναι μαχητική και προκλητική δημοσιογραφία...γινόταν εμφανώς για λόγους εντυπώσεων και καμία ευεργετική επίδραση για τη διαχείριση του πολιτικού στα ΜΜΕ δεν είχε...
Ο τρόπος που παρενέβαινε δε βάζοτνας μπροστά συνέχεια το τί κάνει αυτή, "εγώ" το ένα, εγώ το άλλο, "εγώ νομίζω" και η υπεροπτική στάση λες και βρισκόταν σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση...προσωπικές στρατηγικές διαβλέπω εγώ και τίποτε αλλο...

κατά τ' άλλα αυτό ακριβώς είπα....εκεί που τους παίρνει

----------


## anon

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει εαν πανε ή όχι όλοι πίσω στις δουλειές του και τόσο. Δυστυχώς οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ απο ότι καταλαβαίνω εκεί εστιάζουν. Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι η ΠΝΠ. Δεν πρέπει να υφίσταται ΠΝΠ έτσι όπως έγινε, και τα πράγματα να γίνουν όπως ακριβώς την ΠΝΠ, και ας βγάλουν άλλο πλάνο για την επόμενη πορεία.

Δυστυχως και οι άλλοι εταίροι του Σαμαρά, τουλάχιστον απο ό΄τι καταλαβαίνω, αλλά και διάφοροι άλλοι εστιάζουν στις απολύσεις και στο μαύρο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. οχι παιδιά. το θέμα είναι η φασιστική εκτροπή με τις πράξεις ΠΝΠ. Δυστυχώς αυτό θα περάσει, θα δώσουν ακόμη και σε όλους πίσω τις δουλειές τους, μια μικρή παραχώρηση γιατί θα τους απολύσουν λίγο αργότερα, αλλά για τον Σαμαρα και την άρχουσα τάξη που εκπροσωπεί είναι να παραμείνει και να δικαιωθεί η ΠΝΠ.

----------


## psyxakias

Μας δουλεύει η Στάη, έχει εκεί και έναν και μιλάνε για αυτοδυναμία ΝΔ άμα πάει σε εκλογές; LOL!

----------


## vgiozo

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει εαν πανε ή όχι όλοι πίσω στις δουλειές του και τόσο. Δυστυχώς οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ απο ότι καταλαβαίνω εκεί εστιάζουν. Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι η ΠΝΠ. Δεν πρέπει να υφίσταται ΠΝΠ έτσι όπως έγινε, και τα πράγματα να γίνουν όπως ακριβώς την ΠΝΠ, και ας βγάλουν άλλο πλάνο για την επόμενη πορεία.
> 
> Δυστυχως και οι άλλοι εταίροι του Σαμαρά, τουλάχιστον απο ό΄τι καταλαβαίνω, αλλά και διάφοροι άλλοι εστιάζουν στις απολύσεις και στο μαύρο της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. οχι παιδιά. το θέμα είναι η φασιστική εκτροπή με τις πράξεις ΠΝΠ. Δυστυχώς αυτό θα περάσει, θα δώσουν ακόμη και σε όλους πίσω τις δουλειές τους, μια μικρή παραχώρηση γιατί θα τους απολύσουν λίγο αργότερα, αλλά για τον Σαμαρα και την άρχουσα τάξη που εκπροσωπεί είναι να παραμείνει και να δικαιωθεί η ΠΝΠ.


Ακριβώς...σιχάθηκα να ακούω κάποιους να υπερθεματίζουν και να δραματοποιούν το θέμα του "μαύρου" του τηλεοπτικού δέκτη, νομίζοντας ότι έτσι ισχυροποιούν το μήνυμά τους, ενώ εστίαζαν στο επουσιώδες, μπροστά στα άλλα τουλάχιστον, κοίταζαν το δέντρο και έχαναν το δάσος και υπονόμευαν τη θέση τους, εκόντες ή άκοντες, επικεντρωνόμενοι στα σημεία ακριβώς όπου μπορούσε η κυβέρνηση να κάνει πίσω και να απαξιωσει το λόγο της αντιπολίτευσης (πολιτικής, όχι στενά κομματικής)...

το διακύβευμα είναι η ΠΝΠ της οποίας εφαρμογή είναι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ...και διάλεξαν την ΕΡΤ νομίζοντας ακριβώς ότι θα τους περνούσε πιο εύκολα αξιοποιώντας την απαξίωση του δημόσιου (στην οποία συμβάλλουν καθοριστικά) στη συνείδηση των πολιτών, αποπροσανατολίζοντας τη συζήτηση...
Σε αυτό και απέτυχαν και πέτυχαν...

----------


## psyxakias

Τελείωσε η σύσκεψη... πάνε στα γραφεία. Με την ουρά στα σκέλια (και καλά) ο Μπένι.

----------


## anon

Ακριβώς. Η ουσία είναι η ΠΝΠ, η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ είναι μια εφαρμογή της, και εμείς βλέπουμε ότι όλοι το έχουν γυρίσει στην ΕΡΤ και για την ΠΝΠ γαργαρα. Καλά, απο τους δημοσιογράφους των μνημονιακών καναλιών δεν περίμενα και τίποτε περισσότερο. Αλλά θα περίμενα απο τους δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ να κάνουν την υπέρβαση.

Γιατί είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο και πρέπει να το χωνέψουν ότι θα μείνει η ΕΡΤ με λιγότερο απο 1000 άτομα κόσμο. Εαν το έκανε πιο σωστά η ΝΔ θα είχε και την συμπαράσταση του κόσμου, απλά πήγε να περάσει ένα μετρο με φασιστικό - δικτατορικό τρόπο γιατί δεν είχε χρόνο, ελέω τρόικας. Το θέμα μας είναι να μην περάσει ότι μπορεί να περνάει με φασιστικό - δικτατορικό τρόπο ότι μέτρο θέλει...

----------


## psyxakias

Την Στάη και τον Φελέκη πως δε τους λιντσάρουν οι εργαζομενοι; Όλο γελάκια είναι και καταδικάζουν την πιθανότητα εκλογών διότι μεταξύ άλλων α) θα πάρουμε την προεδρία της ΕΕ, β) Τουρκία που θα κατεβάσει τανκς στους δρομους της, γ) δε θα θέλουν οι δανειστές, δ) κόστος. ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ;

Τώρα λένε ότι οι πληροφορίες λένε για επανάληψη αύριο της συνάντησης. *EDIT:* Το επιβεβαίωσε μόλις τώρα και ο Βενιζέλος.

----------


## MNP-10

> ...
> Από εδώ και μπρος τόσο το μέλλον των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ, όσο και της ραδιοτηλεόρασης διαγράφεται μαύρο. Μόνο οι εντεταλμένοι θα την σκαπουλάρουν όπως συνήθως. Μην ξαφνιαστείτε αν αύριο-μεθαύριο δείτε στο γυαλί του νέου φορέα τους ίδιους που «θαυμάζαμε» στο γυαλί της υπό κατάληψη ΕΡΤ. Αλλοίμονο από την πλειοψηφία των εργαζομένων που πίστεψαν σε ηγεσίες και κομματικούς κομπραδόρους. Γι’ αυτούς θα μεριμνήσει το σύστημα εξουσίας που τόσο πιστά υπηρετούν δεξιοί και αριστεροί. Τους υπόλοιπους, την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, θα τους φάει η μαρμάγκα της ανεργίας και της εξαθλίωσης. Κι έτσι θα χαθεί μια ακόμη μεγάλη ευκαιρία. Μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να κερδίσει η κοινωνία ένα τρομερό μέσο μαζικής ενημέρωσης στην υπηρεσία της. Και ήταν μοναδική ευκαιρία γιατί αυτή την φορά η μάχη θα μπορούσε να κερδηθεί από την κοινωνία.
> 
> Όποιος βρέθηκε από τις πρώτες ημέρες της κατάληψης της ΕΡΤ ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι και οι οργανωμένες δυνάμεις υπήρχαν και η τεχνογνωσία υπήρχε για να κρατηθεί το ραδιομέγαρο και να γίνει πυλώνας αληθινής ενημέρωσης του ελληνικού λαού. Κανενός είδους κράτος καταστολής ή παρακράτος δεν ήταν σε θέση να καταλάβει το κτήριο, αν υπήρχε εξαρχής η απόφαση πρώτα και κύρια των εργαζομένων ότι θα διεκδικήσουν την ΕΡΤ για το δημόσιο συμφέρον, για την ίδια την κοινωνία. Αυτό δεν έγινε. Οι εγκάθετοι, κυρίως δημοσιογράφοι και προϊστάμενοι της ροής προγράμματος, δεν πετάχτηκαν έξω. Κάθε προσπάθεια να συγκροτηθούν Γενικές Συνελεύσεις των εργαζομένων της υπό κατάληψη ΕΡΤ προκειμένου να εκλεγεί Συντονιστικό Αγώνα και να πάρουν οι ίδιοι εργαζόμενοι τον έλεγχο του χώρου και των εκπομπών, υπονομεύθηκε τόσο από την συνδικαλιστική ηγεσία της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, όσο κι από τους κομματικούς μηχανισμούς του ΚΚΕ και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
> 
> Δεν ήθελε κανένας τους να αναδειχθεί ο απλός εργαζόμενος σε κύριο της κατάληψης και γενικά του αγώνα για αληθινά δημόσια ΕΡΤ. Ήθελαν την όλη διαχείριση της υπόθεσης να παραμείνει σε 5-6 κεντρικούς συνδικαλιστές και στους εγκάθετους της ενημέρωσης. Έτσι μπορούσαν να τους παγιδεύσουν εύκολα και να οδηγήσουν τον αγώνα στο ξεπούλημα και τον εκφυλισμό. Όπως κι έκαναν. Αν δεν ξεμπερδέψουν εδώ και τώρα οι εργαζόμενοι από τους εγκάθετους των κομμάτων και δεν πάρουν την υπόθεση οι ίδιοι στα χέρια τους, τότε πρέπει να περιμένουν τα χειρότερα. Κι αν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ θέλουν να έχουν έστω και την παραμικρή ελπίδα, τότε πρέπει να δράσουν τώρα. Τώρα πριν είναι πολύ αργά. Αν όντως δεν είναι πολύ αργά.
> 
> http://dimitriskazakis.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_19.html


........

----------


## nostra_fora

Eιναι αστειοι και κυριως επικινδυνοι

----------


## MNP-10

Φελεκης και Σταη ftw... "Οχι εκλογες, προς θεου"  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## raspoutiv

όπως τα πε ο Παπαχρήστος 
έχουν μπει μέσα πάλι οι βρυκόλακες για να ξεπληθούνε. άι σιχτίρ με τη Στάη και τις αντιδημοκρατικές τους κορώνες

αν δε θέλουν εκλογές να πάνε στο Ιράκ. εκεί δεν ψηφίζουν

----------


## sdikr

> Ακριβώς. Η ουσία είναι η ΠΝΠ, η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ είναι μια εφαρμογή της, και εμείς βλέπουμε ότι όλοι το έχουν γυρίσει στην ΕΡΤ και για την ΠΝΠ γαργαρα. Καλά, απο τους δημοσιογράφους των μνημονιακών καναλιών δεν περίμενα και τίποτε περισσότερο. Αλλά θα περίμενα απο τους δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ να κάνουν την υπέρβαση.
> 
> Γιατί είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο και πρέπει να το χωνέψουν ότι θα μείνει η ΕΡΤ με λιγότερο απο 1000 άτομα κόσμο. Εαν το έκανε πιο σωστά η ΝΔ θα είχε και την συμπαράσταση του κόσμου, απλά πήγε να περάσει ένα μετρο με φασιστικό - δικτατορικό τρόπο γιατί δεν είχε χρόνο, ελέω τρόικας. Το θέμα μας είναι να μην περάσει ότι μπορεί να περνάει με φασιστικό - δικτατορικό τρόπο ότι μέτρο θέλει...


Μα το πρόβλημα μα τους δεν είναι η ΠΝΠ,  δεν είναι το ότι δεν τους αφήνουν να κάνουν πρόγραμμα ή να έχουν το HD κανάλι κλπ
Το πρόβλημα τους είναι ένα,  πάντα οι απεργίες που κάνουν/κάνανε  έχουν ένα αίτημα.

Μετά απο κάποια χρόνια με απεργίες που επηρεάζουν όλους για να πάρουν κάποιοι ελάχιστοι παραπάνω παροχές έχει άσχημα αποτελέσματα.

Ξέρω φταίνε πάλι οι άλλοι και για αυτό!

----------


## psyxakias

Για να δούμε τι θα πει ο Κουβέλης, θα δείξει οτι έχει ήδη "συμβιβαστεί" ή ακόμα το "παλεύει";

- - - Updated - - -

Κουβέλης: Το "να ακυρωθεί η ΠΝΠ και να ανοίξει όπως ήταν ΠΡΙΝ η ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και μετά εκκαθάριση" έγινε "καταβάλλω την προσπάθεια να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ με ολες τις συχνότητες".

Οκ game over.

---

Στάη: Είναι σταθερός... (για τον Κουβέλη)

 :Crazy:   :Crazy:

----------


## sotos65

> Μα το πρόβλημα μα τους δεν είναι η ΠΝΠ,  δεν είναι το ότι δεν τους αφήνουν να κάνουν πρόγραμμα ή να έχουν το HD κανάλι κλπ
> Το πρόβλημα τους είναι ένα,  πάντα οι απεργίες που κάνουν/κάνανε  έχουν ένα αίτημα.
> 
> Μετά απο κάποια χρόνια με απεργίες που επηρεάζουν όλους για να πάρουν κάποιοι ελάχιστοι παραπάνω παροχές έχει άσχημα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Ξέρω φταίνε πάλι οι άλλοι και για αυτό!


Είμαι περίεργος, ξέρεις για ποιο λόγο έκαναν αυτές τις απεργίες τους τελευταίους μήνες; Το ότι δεν τους πλήρωναν τις υπερωρίες δεν είχε σημασία βέβαια, θα έπρεπε να εργάζονται τσάμπα τα σαββατοκύριακα (αν και εκ των υστέρων φαίνεται ότι και αυτό ήταν στο πλάνο υποβάθμισης της ΕΡΤ).

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι περίεργος, ξέρεις για ποιο λόγο έκαναν αυτές τις απεργίες τους τελευταίους μήνες; Το ότι δεν τους πλήρωναν τις υπερωρίες δεν είχε σημασία βέβαια, θα έπρεπε να εργάζονται τσάμπα τα σαββατοκύριακα (αν και εκ των υστέρων φαίνεται ότι και αυτό ήταν στο πλάνο υποβάθμισης της ΕΡΤ).




Off Topic


		Δεν μιλάω για τους τελευταίους μήνες,  μιλάω για τα τελευταία χρόνια

----------


## ifaigios

Ούτε ο "εγγυητής", ούτε ο "υπεύθυνος" ανέφεραν την ΠΝΠ ή το όνομα "ΕΡΤ" (μίλησαν για "δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση"). Αρχίσαμε τις κωλοτούμπες λοιπόν...

----------


## 29gk

Υποαρχει κανεις γιατρος που να βλεπει ; Κατεπειγουσα αναγκη να μεταβει στα γραφεια της ΔΗΜΑΡ και να δωσει τις πρωτες βοηθειες στον Κουβελη. Δυσκολα θα τη βγαλει καθαρη ο μπαρμπας μου φαινεται.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ούτε ο "εγγυητής", ούτε ο "υπεύθυνος" ανέφεραν την ΠΝΠ ή το όνομα "ΕΡΤ" (μίλησαν για "δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση"). Αρχίσαμε τις κωλοτούμπες λοιπόν...


Και η Στάη αποφεύγει το ΕΡΤ.  :Whistle:

----------


## VasP

> Μετά απο κάποια χρόνια με απεργίες που επηρεάζουν όλους για να πάρουν κάποιοι ελάχιστοι παραπάνω παροχές έχει άσχημα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Ξέρω φταίνε πάλι οι άλλοι και για αυτό!


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες. Κάποιες φορές οι συνδικαλιστές το παρακάναν. Κάποιες κινητοποιήσεις τους ίσως ήταν περιττές.

Δεν εμπιστεύομαι όμως την κυβέρνηση. Όλα αυτά δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνονται για την εξυγίανση της ΕΡΤ. Φοβάμαι ότι θέλουν να την συρρικνώσουν προς όφελος των ιδιωτικών καναλιών.

----------


## Bhaal

> Στάη: Είναι σταθερός... (για τον Κουβέλη)


Σταθερός ο Κουβέλης στις κολοτούμπες και την ξεφτίλα. 
Τι δεν κατάλαβες;  :Laughing:

----------


## no_logo

Τώρα μόλις το άκουσα στην ΝΕΤ από την Κωνσταντοπούλου
Χθες είχε κατατεθεί τροπολογία από το κκε για κατάργηση της ΠΝΠ που αφορά την ΕΡΤ,σε νομοσχέδιο που κύρωνε που κύρωνε ΠΝΠ που δίνει ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα (2 φορά) στο Ερρίκος Ντινάν ενώ δεν το δικαιούται, δεν πληρώνει φράγκο στα ταμεία
Πληρώστε κοροιδάρες
Και αυτά τα μούτρα, οι Σίμοι και οι αντωνάκηδες "θα εξυγιάνουν"

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό μου μυρίζει να κυβέρνηση Νέας Δημοκρατίας -χρίσης Αύγης, λέτε να γίνει καμιά συνεργασία μαζί με το ΠΑΣΟΚ. και να πατάξουν έξω την Δημοκρατική Αριστερά σαν εμπόδιο :Question:

----------


## OnAl3rt

"ΕΡΤ: Της έριξαν «μαύρο» από το Μνημόνιο 1", του Ν. Μπογιόπουλου.
Ολα ήταν προσχεδιασμένα, προκαθορισμένα, προμελετημένα και προσυμφωνημένα.

----------


## Bhaal

> "ΕΡΤ: Της έριξαν «μαύρο» από το Μνημόνιο 1", του Ν. Μπογιόπουλου.
> Ολα ήταν προσχεδιασμένα, προκαθορισμένα, προμελετημένα και προσυμφωνημένα.


Το σχετικό σχέδιο νόμου για το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ το είχε φτιάξει ο Πατσάς-και-ποδαράκια (βλ. Βενιζέλος) από το 2011.

----------


## GetRid

λολ! Πάμε στον Αδωνι για φραπέ!

----------


## OnAl3rt

> λολ! Πάμε στον Αδωνι για φραπέ!


Εδώ όλο το ποτ πουρί των Κραουνάκι και Σπείρα Σπείρα.  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

Στο μεταξύ οι σελίδες της wikipedia, μετά το κλείσιμο έγραφαν για την ΕΡΤ ότι ήταν/was ... και τώρα λόγω ΣτΕ επανήλθε το είναι/is. Απόψε πάμε πάλι για ήταν/was και αύριο το πρωί το ΣτΕ να το γυρίσει σε είναι/is; (χλωμό το τελευταίο)

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ και λίγα λεπτά έχει πέσει το stream, τι έγινε; παπαλα; ΜΑΤ, κόψιμο ΔΕΗ ή τεχνική βλάβη/παρεμβολή;

- - - Updated - - -

Κανένα δε παίζει και από το http://www.pressproject.gr/live/44219/Louketo-stin-ERT - βγάζει χιόνι το ένα, πρόβλημα στο δέκτη το άλλο.

----------


## vgiozo

Κι εγώ έπεσα πάνω στη διακοπή...έλεγα πρόβλημα απο΄το thepressproject αλλά και στην σελίδα της EBU δεν φορτώνει πλέον το βίντεο.

Της ΕΡΤ3 είχε πέσει απο χθες το σήμα

----------


## psyxakias

Έχω μείνει στο 58:33:54 (ο χρόνος που μεσολάβησε απο την αποφαση ΣτΕ χωρις να ανοιξει η ΕΡΤ) - εκεί κόπηκε

----------


## vgiozo

Το τελευταίο τέταρτο περίπου έπαψε η εκπομπή σήματος

----------


## cca

Ίσως γι αυτό βγάλανε αυτό στο Twitter? https://twitter.com/ErtSocial/status/347544890307125248

----------


## psyxakias

Το zougla παίζει και έχει προχωρήσει πιο μετα (τώρα είναι στο 58:49:32): http://www.zougla.gr/livecamera/article/flash-camera-4

----------


## aroutis

> Ίσως γι αυτό βγάλανε αυτό στο Twitter? https://twitter.com/ErtSocial/status/347544890307125248


Για μας που δεν έχει twitter, τι λέει;

----------


## vgiozo

Άσχετο είναι...ανέβηκε ξημερώματα (5:42), δεν έχει σχέση με το τρέχον πρόβλημα

----------


## lewton

> Για μας που δεν έχει twitter, τι λέει;


Δεν έχω Twitter αλλά το βλέπω....

----------


## cca

Δεν γράψανε τίποτα πέρα απο την εικόνα αυτή στο twitter. Φαντάζομαι κάποιο τεχνικό θέμα μια και απο zougla.gr παίζει.

----------


## vgiozo

Παίζει ακόμη από 
http://iptv1.cytanet.com.cy/player/riksat1.html
http://www.zougla.gr/Controls/liveca...flash-camera-4

Στη ζουγκλα είναι 10 λεπτά πίσω σε σχέση με το σήμα από ΡΙΚΣΑΤ!

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Μόνο το RIKSAT παίζει σε αληθινό χρόνο αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## dhmk

Τώρα άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο νομικό καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου σχετικά με την κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ. Ήταν ήδη γνωστό ότι μια ΠΝΠ δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί αν δεν στηρίζεται σε ήδη υπάρχοντα νόμο. Και όντως ο νόμος στον οποίο στηρίζεται αναφέρεται στην ΠΝΠ (είναι του 2005). Αλλά ο καθηγητής διευκρίνισε κάτι παραπάνω. *Ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση τον νόμο* και όχι με την ΠΝΠ της οποίας ο σκοπός ήταν η επέκταση της εξουσιοδότησης και πέρα όσων προβλέπει ο νόμος, δηλαδή πέρα από την ΕΡΤ και κάποιους οργανισμούς που ρητά αναφέρονται σε αυτόν.

Επομένως όλη αυτή η φασαρία περί αντισυνταγματικότητας ή αντιδημοκρατικότητας δεν έχει καμιά πραγματική βάση.

Μάλιστα ο καθηγητής ανέφερε ότι με βάση τους νόμους και το σύνταγμα η προσωρινή εντολή από το ΣΤΕ πάει πέρα από το γράμμα του νόμου και αποτελεί μια ερμηνεία του από τον πρόεδρο του ΣΤΕ. Αλλά βεβαίως η απόφαση είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς υπάρχει.

----------


## emeliss

Ok πάλι στο site της EBU.

Ένας καθηγητής είπε ότι όλα ήταν καλά και ότι το ΣτΕ ενέργησε παράνομα...Μάλιστα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Σήμερα διαβάζω οτι αναστέλλεται η πληρωμή του τέλους ΕΡΤ μέσω ΔΕΗ.

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτό που έλεγε ένας εργατολόγος το πρωί στην ΕΡΤ είναι ότι δεν ήταν χαζοί Σαμαράς και ΣΙΑ να μη ξέρουν ότι η ΠΝΠ μπορεί να ανατραπεί, αλλά επειδή θα συζητιόταν τον Σεπτέμβριο, θα είχαν βρει ευκαιρια να ανοιξουν ΝΕΡΙΤ, και να αποδεσμεύσουν τους εργαζομένους απο ΕΡΤ ώστε να μπορέσουν να τους διώξουν (κατά κάποιο τρόπο με τη συμμετοχή τους υπογράφοντας να προσληφθουν στην ΝΕΡΙΤ) ακόμα και αν ακυρωθει η ΠΝΠ. Δε ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει, ούτε αν το μεταφέρω σωστά διότι δε πολυπρόσεχα.

----------


## GetRid

Το πολύ το Σκάι-Σκάι,
τι είναι δίκιο το ξεχνάει.

Με την πολλή την Καθημερινή,
τι είναι νόμιμο ξεχνεί.

----------


## aroutis

> Τώρα άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο νομικό καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου σχετικά με την κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ. Ήταν ήδη γνωστό ότι μια ΠΝΠ δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί αν δεν στηρίζεται σε ήδη υπάρχοντα νόμο. Και όντως ο νόμος στον οποίο στηρίζεται αναφέρεται στην ΠΝΠ (είναι του 2005). Αλλά ο καθηγητής διευκρίνισε κάτι παραπάνω. *Ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση τον νόμο* και όχι με την ΠΝΠ της οποίας ο σκοπός ήταν η επέκταση της εξουσιοδότησης και πέρα όσων προβλέπει ο νόμος, δηλαδή πέρα από την ΕΡΤ και κάποιους οργανισμούς που ρητά αναφέρονται σε αυτόν.
> 
> Επομένως όλη αυτή η φασαρία περί αντισυνταγματικότητας ή αντιδημοκρατικότητας δεν έχει καμιά πραγματική βάση.
> 
> Μάλιστα ο καθηγητής ανέφερε ότι με βάση τους νόμους και το σύνταγμα η προσωρινή εντολή από το ΣΤΕ πάει πέρα από το γράμμα του νόμου και αποτελεί μια ερμηνεία του από τον πρόεδρο του ΣΤΕ. Αλλά βεβαίως η απόφαση είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς υπάρχει.


Δεν μπαίνω καν στη διαδικασία να επισημανω το πόσα logical leaps έχει το post σου.

----------


## 29gk

Τεχνικο το προβλημα της διακοπης αναμεταδοσης απο την EBU. Υπηρξε καταρευση λογω πολλων ταυτοχρονων αιτησεων για θεαση. Εχουν στατιστικα ακομα και για 2.800.000 μοναδικους επισκεπτες που προσπαθησαν σε καποια στιγμη να δουν την ΕΡΤ !!!

----------


## dhmk

> Δεν μπαίνω καν στη διαδικασία να επισημανω το πόσα logical leaps έχει το post σου.


Εννοείς αυτά που λέει ο νομικός καθ. πανεπιστημίου τα οποία μετέφερα. Ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν logical leeps (...ποια; ) οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις έχουν έλλειψη "λογικής". Μα εντελώς! Για να μην πω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Τεχνικο το προβλημα της διακοπης αναμεταδοσης απο την EBU. Υπηρξε καταρευση λογω πολλων ταυτοχρονων αιτησεων για θεαση. Εχουν στατιστικα ακομα και για 2.800.000 μοναδικους επισκεπτες που προσπαθησαν σε καποια στιγμη να δουν την ΕΡΤ !!!


Τα 2.8εκ της EBU συν 1.5εκ μοναδικούς επισκέπτες από το ThePressProject. Τα νούμερα ήταν για χθες το απόγευμα

----------


## 29gk

> Εννοείς αυτά που λέει ο νομικός καθ. πανεπιστημίου τα οποία μετέφερα. Ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν logical leeps (...ποια; ) οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις έχουν έλλειψη "λογικής". Μα εντελώς! Για να μην πω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο.


Το ονομα του καθηγητη το εχουμε ; Για να ξερουμε και ποιος λεει τι ;

----------


## raspoutiv

τόσος πανικός εκεί στο Μαξίμου που τρέχουν να φιμώσουν και το internet;

καλά που γυρνάνε οι τεχνικοί των ιδιωτικών με τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα, όπως στον εμφύλιο, για να ρίξουν παράσιτα στο σήμα της ΕΡΤ
τώρα θα αρχίσουνε να ρίχνουνε και servers για να κόψουνε το stream;

η μπάλα έχει χαθεί προ πολλού αλλά ο 2ος νόμος του Μέρφυ συνεχίζει να ισχύει. "τίποτα δεν είναι τόσο κακό ώστε να μη γίνεται χειρότερο"
δεν τον καταργούνε κι αυτό με μια ΠΝΠ ώστε να σταματήσουν να ξεφτιλίζονται;

----------


## Se7ev

κόψιμο τα κεφάλια ΟΛΟΥΣ. Όλοι αυτοί καλοπερνούσαν επι καραμανλή και σιμίτη. Τώρα ξαφνικά ανακάλυψαν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά σ'αυτή την χώρα της αναξιοκρατίας και του ρουσφετιού. ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## GetRid

> Το ονομα του καθηγητη το εχουμε ; Για να ξερουμε και ποιος λεει τι ;


Γιατί έχουμε τον όνομα του ραδιοσταθμού;

- - - Updated - - -




> κόψιμο τα κεφάλια ΟΛΟΥΣ. Όλοι αυτοί καλοπερνούσαν επι καραμανλή και σιμίτη. Τώρα ξαφνικά ανακάλυψαν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά σ'αυτή την χώρα της αναξιοκρατίας και του ρουσφετιού. ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ


ΝΑ ΨΟΦΗΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## vgiozo

> Τώρα άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο νομικό καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου σχετικά με την κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ. Ήταν ήδη γνωστό ότι μια ΠΝΠ δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί αν δεν στηρίζεται σε ήδη υπάρχοντα νόμο. Και όντως ο νόμος στον οποίο στηρίζεται αναφέρεται στην ΠΝΠ (είναι του 2005). Αλλά ο καθηγητής διευκρίνισε κάτι παραπάνω. *Ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση τον νόμο* και όχι με την ΠΝΠ της οποίας ο σκοπός ήταν η επέκταση της εξουσιοδότησης και πέρα όσων προβλέπει ο νόμος, δηλαδή πέρα από την ΕΡΤ και κάποιους οργανισμούς που ρητά αναφέρονται σε αυτόν.
> 
> Επομένως όλη αυτή η φασαρία περί αντισυνταγματικότητας ή αντιδημοκρατικότητας δεν έχει καμιά πραγματική βάση.
> 
> Μάλιστα ο καθηγητής ανέφερε ότι με βάση τους νόμους και το σύνταγμα η προσωρινή εντολή από το ΣΤΕ πάει πέρα από το γράμμα του νόμου και αποτελεί μια ερμηνεία του από τον πρόεδρο του ΣΤΕ. Αλλά βεβαίως η απόφαση είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς υπάρχει.


Εγώ πάλι άκουσα άλλον καθηγητή που έλεγε ότι είναι αντισυνταγματικη η ΠΝΠ επειδή
- δεν υφίσταται έκτακτη και απρόβλεπη ανάγκη
- με τη ΠΝΠ εφαρμόζεται ουσιαστικά τροπολογία σε υπάρχοντα νόμο

Οπότε ο λόγος περί αντισυνταγματικότητας είναι απολύτως τεκμηριωμένος

----------


## Se7ev

> Γιατί έχουμε τον όνομα του ραδιοσταθμού;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ΝΑ ΨΟΦΗΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ!


Αμα την πήρε με ρουσφέτι να ψοφήσει γιατί όχι.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αμα την πήρε με ρουσφέτι να ψοφήσει γιατί όχι.


μη διεκδικείς το μονοπώλιο στην τιμιότητα 

αφού ξέρεις πως κανείς δεν υποστηρίζει τα βύσματα γιατί παίρνεις τέτοια θέση; 
άλλο να κόψεις τη ρεμούλα, άλλο να κόψεις το σήμα
απλό είναι και πρέπει να το καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## Se7ev

> μη διεκδικείς το μονοπώλιο στην τιμιότητα 
> 
> αφού ξέρεις πως κανείς δεν υποστηρίζει τα βύσματα γιατί παίρνεις τέτοια θέση; 
> άλλο να κόψεις τη ρεμούλα, άλλο να κόψεις το σήμα
> απλό είναι και πρέπει να το καταλαβαίνεις


δε διεκδικώ τίποτα, την άποψη μου λέω και ας φαίνεται ακραία. Οι ακραίες καταστάσεις απαιτούν ακραία μέτρα. Χώρις κόψιμο κεφαλιών δεν εξαλύφετε η διαφθορά, πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ή να σταματήσετε να κάνετε πως δε καταλαβαίνετε ορισμένοι

----------


## GetRid

> Χώρις κόψιμο κεφαλιών δεν εξαλύφετε η διαφθορά, πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ή να σταματήσετε να κάνετε πως δε καταλαβαίνετε ορισμένοι


Την κολοκυθιά θα παίξουμε πάλι. Ο διαφθορέας θα άρει την διαφθορά;

----------


## raspoutiv

> δε διεκδικώ τίποτα, την άποψη μου λέω και ας φαίνεται ακραία. Οι ακραίες καταστάσεις απαιτούν ακραία μέτρα. Χώρις κόψιμο κεφαλιών δεν εξαλύφετε η διαφθορά, πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ή να σταματήσετε να κάνετε πως δε καταλαβαίνετε ορισμένοι


δλδ πιστεύεις πως η Σαλαγκούδη δε θα βολευτεί κάπου αλλού;
το "Οι ακραίες καταστάσεις απαιτούν ακραία μέτρα" πρόσεχέ το πάντως, γιατί κάποιος θα μπορούσε με αυτό να σου πει "δώσε δύναμη στη ΧΑ" και τότε να δω τι κωλοτούμπα θα ψάχνεις

----------


## yiapap

> Οι ακραίες καταστάσεις απαιτούν ακραία μέτρα. Χώρις κόψιμο κεφαλιών δεν εξαλύφετε η διαφθορά, πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ή να σταματήσετε να κάνετε πως δε καταλαβαίνετε ορισμένοι


_“ευρισκόμεθα προενός ασθενούς, τον οποίον έχομεν επί χειρουργικής κλίνης…οι περιορισμοί είναι η πρόσδεσις του ασθενούς επί κλίνης δια να υποστή ακινδύνως την εγχείρισιν…Εις γύψοντον εβάλαμεν…”_
Παπαδόπουλος Γέωργιος 1967
Se7en 2013

----------


## zillion

> δε διεκδικώ τίποτα, την άποψη μου λέω και ας φαίνεται ακραία. Οι ακραίες καταστάσεις απαιτούν ακραία μέτρα. Χώρις κόψιμο κεφαλιών δεν εξαλύφετε η διαφθορά, πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ή να σταματήσετε να κάνετε πως δε καταλαβαίνετε ορισμένοι


Η διαφθορά στην οποία αναφέρεσαι είναι προϊόν στενής διασύνδεσης "δημόσιας" ραδιοτηλεόρασης με αστικό κράτος. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως νομίζουν ορισμένοι ότι ενισχύοντας την διασύνδεση αυτή θα καταπολεμηθεί η διαφθορά στην ερτ. Λογικά σκεπτόμενοι πρέπει να γίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο.

----------


## aroutis

> Εννοείς αυτά που λέει ο νομικός καθ. πανεπιστημίου τα οποία μετέφερα. Ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν logical leeps (...ποια; ) οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις έχουν έλλειψη "λογικής". Μα εντελώς! Για να μην πω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο.


Ελα τώρα...
Επικαλείσαι κάτι που άκουσες, προσθέτεις την άποψη σου, και φτιάχνεις μια σάλτσα.

Επειδή σε ενοχλεί αυτό που λέω προσπαθείς να τρολλάρεις , ελπίζοντας ότι θα τσιμπίσω. 

Το πλέον χτυπητό flaw στη σκέψη σου ειναι :

" Ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση τον νόμο και όχι με την ΠΝΠ της οποίας ο σκοπός ήταν η επέκταση της εξουσιοδότησης και πέρα όσων προβλέπει ο νόμος, δηλαδή πέρα από την ΕΡΤ και κάποιους οργανισμούς που ρητά αναφέρονται σε αυτόν."

σε συνάρτηση με το :

"Επομένως όλη αυτή η φασαρία περί αντισυνταγματικότητας ή αντιδημοκρατικότητας δεν έχει καμιά πραγματική βάση."

Τι να πιάσω, τι να αφήσω βασικά.

Ακόμα και αν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση κάποιο νόμο, οι απολύσεις πρέπει να γίνουν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, επίσης ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι δημόσια υπηρεσία, και δυστυχώς για κάποιους υπάρχει άρθρο στο συνταγμα που προβλέπει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα (ένα εκ των οποίων ειναι η συνέχεια σε τέτοιες ενέργειες,κάτι που ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και δεν συνέβει). 

Αυτά δεν τα λέω εγώ τα λέει ο νόμος - οι νόμοι, το συνταγμα και αρκετοι νομικοί και συνταγματολόγοι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ονομα του καθηγητη το εχουμε ; Για να ξερουμε και ποιος λεει τι ;


Καθηγητής dhmk..

- - - Updated - - -




> δε διεκδικώ τίποτα, την άποψη μου λέω και ας φαίνεται ακραία. Οι ακραίες καταστάσεις απαιτούν ακραία μέτρα. Χώρις κόψιμο κεφαλιών δεν εξαλύφετε η διαφθορά, πρέπει να το καταλάβετε ή να σταματήσετε να κάνετε πως δε καταλαβαίνετε ορισμένοι


Μαζί σου.

*Το ψάρι βρωμά από το κεφάλι.*

Να ξεκινήσουμε από κει;  :Smile:

----------


## sotos65

> Αμα την πήρε με ρουσφέτι να ψοφήσει γιατί όχι.


Καλά τι φταίει η κακομοίρα η κατσίκα, αυτή διάλεξε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο την απέκτησε ο γείτονας; Να ψοφήσει ο γειτόνας, στο στομάχι μου κάθεται...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GetRid

> *Το ψάρι βρωμά από το κεφάλι.*
> 
> Να ξεκινήσουμε από κει;


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, που σκίζουν τα ρούχα τους για την διαφθορά κλπ, με κάποιον τρόπο έχουν στηριχθεί και στηρίζουν αυτό το κεφάλι.

----------


## dhmk

> Το ονομα του καθηγητη το εχουμε ; Για να ξερουμε και ποιος λεει τι ;


Δεν το θυμάμαι καλά. Γύρο στις 9:30 στο ΣΚΑΙ. Όταν το ηχητικό είναι διαθέσιμο θα το βρούμε.

----------


## 29gk

Το παρακατω αφορα κατσικες και γειτονες





> *Μήπως λέτε ψέματα κ. Κεδίκογλου;* 
> Του Γιώργου Κογιάννη
> 
>     Ένας υπουργός όταν τον συκοφαντούν εμφανίζεται, αν μη τι άλλο, και διαψεύδει ευθέως και τεκμηριωμένα τις συκοφαντίες. Όταν είναι εκτεθειμένος – κοινώς και κατά το λαϊκότερον, όταν έχει λερωμένη τη φωλιά του – επιστρατεύει μεθόδους «υπογείων» και θολώνει τα νερά.
> 
> 
> Ο Σίμος Κεδίκογλου επέλεξε το δεύτερο:
> 
> Στις καταγγελίες μας ότι, ελέω πατρός, μονιμοποιήθηκε στην ΕΡΤ,  την ώρα που εκατοντάδες δημοσιογράφοι και άλλοι εργαζόμενοι απασχολούντο με δίμηνες συμβάσεις και πληρώνονταν με καθυστέρηση τριών και τεσσάρων μηνών, απάντησε μέσω συνεργατών του.
> ...


Στο link θα βρειτε και φωτογραφιες οπως κι εγγραφα
http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...BD%CE%BD%CE%B7

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το θυμάμαι καλά. Γύρο στις 9:30 στο ΣΚΑΙ. Όταν το ηχητικό είναι διαθέσιμο θα το βρούμε.


Αναμενω με ενδιαφερον

----------


## emeliss

Το ΣΚΑΙ δεν χρειαζόταν να το πεις. Ηταν δεδομένο.

----------


## GetRid

> Δεν το θυμάμαι καλά. Γύρο στις 9:30 στο *ΣΚΑΙ*. Όταν το ηχητικό είναι διαθέσιμο θα το βρούμε.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...51#post5111251  :Wink:

----------


## OnAl3rt

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΖΑΚΗΣ
Με "κατεβασμένες" τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις δεν μπορούν να έχουν real time εικόνα από οπουδήποτε τυχόν προκύψει κρίση. Κι έτσι δεν θα μπορούν να την διαχειριστούν.
Επίσης, όπως κατήγγειλαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ, η διακοπή των οπτικών ινών που παρείχαν τηλεπικοινωνιακές συνδέσεις στην ΕΡΤ έγινε πατώντας ένα κουμπί από το Βερολίνο. Η Deutsche Telecom που της ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας στο Βερολίνο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι απλό. Μπορεί το Βερολίνο ανά πάσα στιγμή να νεκρώσει τις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα.

Όλο το άρθρο.

----------


## GetRid

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΖΑΚΗΣ
> Με "κατεβασμένες" τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις δεν μπορούν να έχουν real time εικόνα από οπουδήποτε τυχόν προκύψει κρίση. Κι έτσι δεν θα μπορούν να την διαχειριστούν.
> Επίσης, όπως κατήγγειλαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ, η διακοπή των οπτικών ινών που παρείχαν τηλεπικοινωνιακές συνδέσεις στην ΕΡΤ έγινε πατώντας ένα κουμπί από το Βερολίνο. Η Deutsche Telecom που της ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας στο Βερολίνο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι απλό. Μπορεί το Βερολίνο ανά πάσα στιγμή να νεκρώσει τις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Όλο το άρθρο.



Λεπτομέρειες!  :Razz:  Το θέμα είναι να τιμωρηθούν με την εσχάτη των ποινών (με ανεργία στο 27% είναι δόκιμο), αυτοί που πήραν τηλέφωνο για να διοριστούν (μαζί με αυτούς που δεν τηλεφώνησαν), από τους ίδιους αυτούς που σήκωσαν αυτό το τηλέφωνο και έκαναν το ρουσφέτι!

----------


## Wonderland

Τώρα είπαν στη ΝΕΤ ότι βγήκε στα περίπτερα πλαστή «Ραδιοτηλεόραση», με το ίδιο logo (κλεμμένο φυσικά), με εξώφυλλο τη γνωστή Τατιάνα η οποία δηλώνει άγνοια, δίχως υπογραφές δημοσιογράφων. Το θράσος τους δεν έχει όρια.

----------


## emeliss

Ο Λιβιεράτος πήγε για μπάνιο και δεν πρόλαβε να πάει στην Βουλή.

Κρίμα το βαρύ βιογραφικό.

----------


## 29gk

Και απορριφθηκε και η δευτερη τροπολογια του ΚΚΕ που ζητουσε την νκαταργηση του νομοθετικου διαταγματος. Την απερριψε βεβαια ο αρμοδιος υφυπουργος, τοποθετημενος απο τη ΝΔ, ενω ο υπουργος που εισαγει το νομοσχεδιο και ειναι του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ στην Βουλη.

Χαβαλες να γινεται δηλαδη.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Δεν το θυμάμαι καλά. Γύρο στις 9:30 στο ΣΚΑΙ. Όταν το ηχητικό είναι διαθέσιμο θα το βρούμε.


...



> Το πολύ το Σκάι-Σκάι,
> τι είναι δίκιο το ξεχνάει.


Όλα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια έχουν εξαπολύσει αγώνα παραπληροφόρησης όσο ποτέ...

----------


## yiapap

> Και απορριφθηκε και η δευτερη τροπολογια του ΚΚΕ που ζητουσε την νκαταργηση του νομοθετικου διαταγματος. Την απερριψε βεβαια ο αρμοδιος υφυπουργος, τοποθετημενος απο τη ΝΔ, ενω ο υπουργος που εισαγει το νομοσχεδιο και ειναι του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ στην Βουλη.
> 
> Χαβαλες να γινεται δηλαδη.


Eίχε χαρτί από το Γεν. Λογιστήριο του Κράτους αυτή τη φορά; Γιατί οι κανόνες ισχύουν για όλους, όχι μόνο για την κυβέρνηση...

----------


## emeliss

> Eίχε χαρτί από το Γεν. Λογιστήριο του Κράτους αυτή τη φορά; Γιατί οι κανόνες ισχύουν για όλους, όχι μόνο για την κυβέρνηση...


Ένα περίεργο πράγμα. Ως τώρα δεν ίσχυαν για κανένα. Όχι, δεν είχε.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeCPd...embedded#at=11

----------


## linman

Μαύρο και πάλι στο κανάλι της Βουλής


Μαύρο έπεσε και πάλι στη συχνότητα (ΕΡΤ HD) απ' όπου το βράδυ της Τετάρτης άρχισε να εκπέμπει το Κανάλι της Βουλής

- - - Updated - - -

*«Μαζεύτηκε» ο ΣΚΑΪ, κόπηκαν οι μεταδόσεις*

Ο τηλεοπτικός σταθμός του Φαλήρου έπαψε να δείχνει τους αγώνες του Κυπέλλου Συνομοσπονδιών


Η απροθυμία της EBU να μεταπωλήσει σε ιδιωτικό σταθμό τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα που είχαν αγοραστεί από την ΕΡΤ, σε συνδυασμό με τον κοινοβουλευτικό έλεγχο που αναμένεται να ζητήσουν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι Ανεξάρτητοι Ελληνες, υποχρέωσαν τον ΣΚΑΪ να ακυρώσει, άνευ προειδοποίησης, τις μεταδόσεις του «Confederations Cup» από τα γήπεδα της Βραζιλίας

----------


## zillion

> Και απορριφθηκε και η δευτερη τροπολογια του ΚΚΕ που ζητουσε την νκαταργηση του νομοθετικου διαταγματος. Την απερριψε βεβαια ο αρμοδιος υφυπουργος, τοποθετημενος απο τη ΝΔ, ενω ο υπουργος που εισαγει το νομοσχεδιο και ειναι του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ στην Βουλη.
> 
> Χαβαλες να γινεται δηλαδη.


Μα δεν ήταν σοβαρό θέμα για να πάει.

/ειρωνεία off

Όσο εγκλωβίζονται στο αν θα σηκώσουν "ανάστημα" πασοκ,δημαρ ή θα τους σώσει κάποια απόφαση κάποιου δικαστηρίου τόσο θα χάνονται οι μάχες. Το μόνο που παρακινεί την αστική εξουσία σε παραχωρήσεις είναι ο φόβος. Ο φόβος απώλειας της εξουσίας και το πέρασμα στην λαϊκή εξουσία. Εάν δεν το κατανοήσει αυτό η εργατική τάξη οι ήττες και τα χαστούκια δεν έχουν τελειωμό.

----------


## yiapap

> Ένα περίεργο πράγμα. Ως τώρα δεν ίσχυαν για κανένα. Όχι, δεν είχε.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeCPd...embedded#at=11


Two wrongs don't make a right.

----------


## emeliss

> Two wrongs don't make a right.


Δεν διαφωνώ. Όταν κυνηγήσω ένα κακοποιό θα πάω γύρω γύρω και δεν θα πατήσω το γκαζόν...Θα είναι λάθος να το πατήσω και ας μην τον πιάσω...

----------


## dhmk

> ...
> 
> 
> Όλα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια έχουν εξαπολύσει αγώνα παραπληροφόρησης όσο ποτέ...


Αυτά δεν τα λέει ο ΣΚΑΙ αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος νομικος. Πρόκειται για συγκεκριμενα και απολύτως ελενξιμα πραγματα. Και αυτό θα κάνουμε όταν θα είναι δυνατή η απομαγνητοφωνηση.

Μια και γράφω στο  nexus7 σε απομεμακρυσμενη περιοχή και δεν βλέπω να είναι δυνατόν να το ακούσω για αρκετές ώρες, οποίος το ακούσει νωρίτερα μπορεί να το παραθέσει. Διαφορετικά όταν θα είμαι σε Θέση θα το κάνω εγώ. Και εφ' όλης της... ύλης.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν διαφωνώ. Όταν κυνηγήσω ένα κακοποιό θα πάω γύρω γύρω και δεν θα πατήσω το γκαζόν...Θα είναι λάθος να το πατήσω και ας μην τον πιάσω...


Strawman argument. Αντε κι εις ανώτερα!  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Strawman argument. Αντε κι εις ανώτερα!


Φταίει η πολύωρη θέαση του κοινοβουλίου. Λίγο ακόμα και θα τους φτάσω.
Παρασκευή - Εκπρόθεσμη η τροπολογία.
Τρίτη - Εμπρόθεσμη, ο Λυκουρέντζος τα κάνει σκατά επικοινωνιακά (δεν συζητάω χωρίς να ακούσω τέλος) και τον σώνει το βαρύ πυροβολικό της έδρας κ. Τραγάκης που διαβάζει και μας λέει ότι τροπολογία μπαίνει σε νομοσχέδιο ενώ αυτοί έχουν φέρει μια ακόμα πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου. Και εδώ κλείνει το θέμα ξαναλέει για 10η φορά.
Πέμπτη - Ο υπουργός του ΠΑΣΟΚ κ. Λιβιεράτος αγνοείται. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ ετοιμάζει amber alert για την εύρεση του. Θα παιχτεί το βράδυ στο ΣΚΑΙ.

Δεν συζητάνε την τροπολογία γιατί δεν γουστάρουν (όλοι της κυβέρνησης). Απλά και ξάστερα. Όλα τα άλλα είναι επικοινωνιακά παιχνίδια για τις επόμενες εκλογές.

----------


## 29gk

Βαλε καπου και την λεξη "δεδηλωμενη" μηπως γινεις πιο κατανοητος.

----------


## apnet

Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία της νομιμότητας ή μη των πράξεων της κυβέρνησης, που για μένα είναι προφανές πως κάποιοι προσπαθούν να κάνουν το άσπρο μαύρο και να μειώσουν το πολιτικό κόστος από τις πράξεις τους πατώντας στη χαιρεκακία που έχουν ποτίσει πολύ κόσμο και στα εντεταλμένα ιδιωτικά μέσα ενημέρωσης που για προφανείς λόγους συμφέροντος στηρίζουν μέχρι κεραίας το κυβερνητικό... έργο...

Θα πω όμως το εξής. Ανεξάρτητα από όλα αυτά. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν δημόσια υπηρεσία του μεγέθους και της σημασίας της ΕΡΤ να κλείνει, ρίχνοντας μάλιστα το σήμα χωρίς παράλληλα ΑΜΕΣΑ να λειτουργήσει νέο δημόσιο κανάλι και ραδιόφωνο, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΨΗΦΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΕΣ;!;!;!;!;!

Και είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ορισμένοι να είναι άνετοι με αυτό; Είναι δυνατόν να κλείνουν τα τηλέφωνα από το... Βερολίνο...; Είναι ποτέ δυνατό να μένουν ξεκρέμαστες οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες, οι ακριτικές περιοχές και η ομογένεια; Είμαστε εντάξει με όλα αυτά; Τα κακώς κείμενα της ΕΡΤ είναι αρκετά ώστε να υποστηρίζουμε όλα αυτά; Θλίψη για τη λοβοτομή που έχει υποστεί μεγάλο μέρος της ελληνικής κοινωνίας.


Υ.Γ Στον ΣΚΑΙ μιλάνε επίσημα πλέον για ΧΑΡΑΤΣΙ της ΕΡΤ... για τα 4 ευρώ δηλαδή... Βέβαια ξέχασαν να μας αναφέρουν πόσα πληρώνουμε για να εκπέμπουν αυτοί και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.

----------


## yiapap

Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά πιστεύετε ότι... το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ; Και ότι οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες στηρίζονται στην ΕΡΤ;
Νταξ... είπαμε να υπερβάλλουμε αλλά για άλλη μια φορά το τραγκίσαμε το θέμα!

----------


## apnet

Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!

Οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες ΔΕΝ στηρίζονται ΜΟΝΟ στην ΕΡΤ αλλά πολλές από τις ανάγκες τους καλύπτονταν μέσω του σήματος της ΕΡΤ.

Για τις ακριτικές περιοχές που έμειναν χωρίς τηλεόραση και ράδιο με ελληνικά ομιλούντες ανθρώπους, καθώς και για την ομογένεια δεν έκανες αναφορά οπότε υποθέτω δεν έχεις αντίρρηση τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό.

Καταλαβαίνει φαντάζομαι κανείς πως όλα αυτά θα ήταν πολύ δυσκολότερο έως ακατόρθωτο να γίνουν αν ο Ο.Τ.Ε ήταν στα χέρια του Δημοσίου και αν η DIGEA ήταν επίσης στα χέρια του δημοσίου.

Και φαντάζομαι όλοι υποψιαζόμαστε πως αν η Δ.Ε.Η ήταν ιδιωτική όπως ο Ο.Τ.Ε και η DIGEA θα είχαν κόψει ΚΑΙ το ρεύμα και όλα αυτά θα είχαν τελειώσει με συνοπτικές πραξικοπιματικές διαδικασίες. Δηλαδή σε λίγο καιρό που θα τους επιτρέψουμε να ιδιωτικοποιήσουν ΚΑΙ τη Δ.Ε.Η θα κάνουν ότι ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ.



Καμία κυβέρνηση δεν βρίσκεται πάνω από το δημόσιο και εθνικό συμφέρον. Να πάνε να πάρουν τα εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια που χρωστάνε τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια ΠΡΩΤΑ και μετά να μιλήσουν για ΕΡΤ. Άλλωστε το ώφελος και η ελάφρυνση θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη αν πλήρωναν τα ιδιωτικά παρά τώρα που κλείνει η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Υ.Γ Στον ΣΚΑΙ μιλάνε επίσημα πλέον για ΧΑΡΑΤΣΙ της ΕΡΤ... για τα 4 ευρώ δηλαδή... Βέβαια ξέχασαν να μας αναφέρουν πόσα πληρώνουμε για να εκπέμπουν αυτοί και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.


τι τους νοιάζει στο ΣΚΑΙ; σάμπως πλήρωσε το χαράτσι, το κανονικό, ο Αλαφούζος;  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!
> 
> Οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες ΔΕΝ στηρίζονται ΜΟΝΟ στην ΕΡΤ αλλά πολλές από τις ανάγκες τους καλύπτονταν μέσω του σήματος της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Για τις ακριτικές περιοχές που έμειναν χωρίς τηλεόραση και ράδιο με ελληνικά ομιλούντες ανθρώπους, καθώς και για την ομογένεια δεν έκανες αναφορά οπότε υποθέτω δεν έχεις αντίρρηση τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνει φαντάζομαι κανείς πως όλα αυτά θα ήταν πολύ δυσκολότερο έως ακατόρθωτο να γίνουν αν ο Ο.Τ.Ε ήταν στα χέρια του Δημοσίου και αν η DIGEA ήταν επίσης στα χέρια του δημοσίου.
> 
> Και φαντάζομαι όλοι υποψιαζόμαστε πως αν η Δ.Ε.Η ήταν ιδιωτική όπως ο Ο.Τ.Ε και η DIGEA θα είχαν κόψει ΚΑΙ το ρεύμα και όλα αυτά θα είχαν τελειώσει με συνοπτικές πραξικοπιματικές διαδικασίες. Δηλαδή σε λίγο καιρό που θα τους επιτρέψουμε να ιδιωτικοποιήσουν ΚΑΙ τη Δ.Ε.Η θα κάνουν ότι ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ.
> ...


Μιλάμε για τις ίδιες ακριτικές περιοχές που αναγκαστικά λαμβάνουν σήμα απο νοβά;
Τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια στα Αγγλικά είναι;

----------


## apnet

Ο Αλαφούζος που διαμαρτυρόταν ότι του φίμωσαν το κανάλι την επόμενη μέρα ενώ την προηγούμενη είχε πάρει (με τι διαδικασίες άραγε;; :Wink:  τον αγώνα που η ΕΡΤ είχε πληρώσει.......

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιλάμε για τις ίδιες ακριτικές περιοχές που αναγκαστικά λαμβάνουν σήμα απο νοβά;
> Τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια στα Αγγλικά είναι;


Εσένα δεν σε άκουσα να μιλάς για κάποιο πράγμα. Είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτό που είπα εγώ όμως σου είναι κι εσένα ΣΑΦΕΣ.  :Smile:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά πιστεύετε ότι... το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ; Και ότι οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες στηρίζονται στην ΕΡΤ;
> Νταξ... είπαμε να υπερβάλλουμε αλλά για άλλη μια φορά το τραγκίσαμε το θέμα!


Σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι; Ποιος είπε οτι το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ; Γιατί βάζεις λόγια που δεν έχουν ειπωθεί στο στόμα μας;
Ξαναδιάβασε....

----------


## yiapap

> Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!
> 
> Οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες ΔΕΝ στηρίζονται ΜΟΝΟ στην ΕΡΤ αλλά πολλές από τις ανάγκες τους καλύπτονταν μέσω του σήματος της ΕΡΤ.


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι δεν υπηρχε εντολή από την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση αλλά... από τη Γερμανική. Πάλι οι κακοί ξένοι φταίνε; Όχι οι δικοί μας;

Πολλές από ποιες στρατιωτικές ανάγκες καλύπτονται από την ΕΡΤ; Δώσε μου ένα παράδειγμα γιατί εγώ στους 23 μήνες που υπηρέτησα μεταξύ των οποίων 11 σε Μεραρχία δε θυμάμαι να χρησιμοποιούσαμε την ΕΡΤ για οτιδήποτε.
Το παράδειγμα της ΔΕΗ και της ιδιωτικοποίησης είναι άκυρο. Το ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ που έκοψε το name resolution από το nerit.gr είναι ιδιωτικό;

Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα σχολίασα γιατί προφανώς συμφωνώ με τα γραφόμενα, όπως είναι φανερό σε όλα τα post μου.

----------


## gkamared

Λέτε να δούμε την Ντούρα πρωθυπουργό στον ανασχηματισμό :Respekt:

----------


## yiapap

> Σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι; Ποιος είπε οτι το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ; Γιατί βάζεις λόγια που δεν έχουν ειπωθεί στο στόμα μας;
> Ξαναδιάβασε....


Αναφέρομαι στο "_Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!_"

----------


## apnet

Όπως πολύ ξεκάθαρα είπα αν ο Ο.Τ.Ε ήταν στα χέρια του δημοσίου όλα αυτά δεν θα ήταν το ίδιο εύκολα και πιθανόν να μην γινόντουσαν καν! Και εννοείται με αυτό δεν θέλω να πω ότι οι δικοί μας δεν φταίνε............................ και εννοείται πως εκείνοι πήραν την απόφαση (με λίγη βοήθεια φυσικά). Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρουν κρατικές τηλεπικοινωνίες και ακόμα και σε επίπεδο υποδομών να τα έχουμε παραδώσει όλα στη ντόιτσε τέλεκομς; Και να είμαστε και εντάξει με αυτό; Και να με παίρνουν από την ντόιτσε τέλεκομς να μου μιλάνε για εθνικό πάροχο;!;!;! Να μου λένε ότι έχει τις καλύτερες υποδομές και υπηρεσίες; Και ποιος τις πλήρωσε αυτές για να γίνουν ρε αλήτη; Ποιος τις κατέστησε ζημιογόνες για να τις πάρεις εσύ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ;

Για το στρατιωτικό κομμάτι θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην αναφερθώ περισσότερο. Αν θέλεις αυτό μπορείς να θεωρήσεις πως δεν ισχύει. Δεν είσαι φυσικά υποχρεωμένος να το δεχτείς χωρίς να ξέρεις κάτι χειροπιαστό και χωρίς να μπορείς να κάνεις λογικούς συνειρμούς επειδή δεν αναφέρω συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα και παραδείγματα. Και καλά θα κάνεις αλλά εγώ ωφείλο να το πω έτσι και επιγραμματικά σε μια πρόταση.

Καθόλου άκυρο δεν είναι το παράδειγμα της Δ.Ε.Η. Ο ιδιωτικός Ο.Τ.Ε έκοψε της τηλ, η ιδιωτική DIGEA έκοψε το σήμα αλλά η δημόσια Δ.Ε.Η δεν έχει κόψει το ρεύμα.

----------


## Bhaal

> Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά πιστεύετε ότι... το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ; Και ότι οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες στηρίζονται στην ΕΡΤ;
> Νταξ... είπαμε να υπερβάλλουμε αλλά για άλλη μια φορά το τραγκίσαμε το θέμα!





> Επίσης, όπως κατήγγειλαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ, η διακοπή των οπτικών ινών που παρείχαν τηλεπικοινωνιακές συνδέσεις στην ΕΡΤ έγινε πατώντας ένα κουμπί *από* το Βερολίνο. Η Deutsche Telecom που της ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας στο Βερολίνο


Ξαναδιάβασε. Δεν λεει ότι το Βερολίνο, η κυβέρνηση Μέρκελ, δηλαδή, έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, αλλά το πάτημα του κουμπιού έγινε από το Βερολίνο, εννοώντας τις εκεί εγκαταστάσεις της εταιρίας.

----------


## dpdt1

> Αναφέρομαι στο "_Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!_"


τωρα μου ρθε και ενα καλο που ειπε ενας παππους εξω απο την ερτ προχθες.. 

"ιδιωτικοποιηση κουραφεξαλα, πουλησαν τον οτε, στο δημοσιο της γερμανιας."  :Very Happy:

----------


## apnet

> Αναφέρομαι στο "_Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!_"


Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ........ Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έκλεισε τις τηλεπικοινωνίες...... Και σε ποιον απευθυνθήκαμε εμείς για να το κάνει αυτό;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξαναδιάβασε. Δεν λεει ότι το Βερολίνο, η κυβέρνηση Μέρκελ, δηλαδή, έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ, αλλά το πάτημα του κουμπιού έγινε από το Βερολίνο, εννοώντας τις εκεί εγκαταστάσεις της εταιρίας.


Γι' αυτό ακριβώς μίλησα κι εγώ.

----------


## anon

> Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά πιστεύετε ότι... το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ; Και ότι οι στρατιωτικές μονάδες στηρίζονται στην ΕΡΤ;
> Νταξ... είπαμε να υπερβάλλουμε αλλά για άλλη μια φορά το τραγκίσαμε το θέμα!


Δεν ξέρω για την ΕΡΤ, αλλά ξέρω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ότι το ψηφιακό σήμα της Digea και της ΕΡΤ απο Αθήνα πάει μέσω ΟΤΕ (οπτικών ινών) στους διάφορους πομπούς αναμετάδοσης. Και αυτό για να υπάρχει ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία στην αναμετάδοση, πχ αν θυμάστε είχε γίνει μια μεγάλη διακοπή στον ΟΤΕ, και τότε το οπτικό ψηφιακό σήμα πήγενε μέσω Λημνου.

----------


## Bhaal

> Γι' αυτό ακριβώς μίλησα κι εγώ.


Δεν ξέρω αν το είπες έτσι, δεν πρόσεξα. Εγώ παρέθεσα το σχετικό απόσπασμα έτσι όπως το έχει αναρτήσει στο μπλογκ του ο Καζάκης.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Αναφέρομαι στο "_Το Βερολίνο έκλεισε της τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες και ότι είχε να κάνει με τον Ο.Τ.Ε που ως γνωστόν πλέον ΔΕΝ είναι Ο.Τ.Ε αλλά ΝΤΟΙΤΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ!_"


Δεν βλέπω κάπου "το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ". Επίσης είναι φανερό οτι με το "Βερολινο" δεν εννοεί την Μέρκελ, ούτε ότι δεν έχει δοθεί εντολή από την Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση.
Αναφέρεται στο "όπως κατήγγειλαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ, η διακοπή των οπτικών ινών που παρείχαν τηλεπικοινωνιακές συνδέσεις στην ΕΡΤ έγινε πατώντας ένα κουμπί από το Βερολίνο. Η Deutsche Telecom που της ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας στο Βερολίνο", που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω για την ΕΡΤ, αλλά ξέρω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ότι το ψηφιακό σήμα της Digea και της ΕΡΤ απο Αθήνα πάει μέσω ΟΤΕ (οπτικών ινών) στους διάφορους πομπούς αναμετάδοσης. Και αυτό για να υπάρχει ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία στην αναμετάδοση, πχ αν θυμάστε είχε γίνει μια μεγάλη διακοπή στον ΟΤΕ, και τότε το οπτικό ψηφιακό σήμα πήγενε μέσω Λημνου.


η Digea πάει μέσω δορυφόρου Eutelsat 3C

----------


## apnet

Η DIGEA να κοιτάξει να φτιάξει λίγο το σήμα της που με την πρώτη βροχούλα λέμε bye bye. Αλλά τα ιδιωτικά είναι καλύτερα... το ξέχασα...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Δεν ξέρω για την ΕΡΤ, αλλά ξέρω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ότι το ψηφιακό σήμα της Digea και της ΕΡΤ απο Αθήνα πάει μέσω ΟΤΕ (οπτικών ινών) στους διάφορους πομπούς αναμετάδοσης. Και αυτό για να υπάρχει ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία στην αναμετάδοση, πχ αν θυμάστε είχε γίνει μια μεγάλη διακοπή στον ΟΤΕ, και τότε το οπτικό ψηφιακό σήμα πήγενε μέσω Λημνου.


Μάλλον τα ξέρεις ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΑ!
Μέσω δορυφόρου πάει παντού η Digea, εκτός από Αθήνα και Θεσ/νίκη.
Εννοείτε για καθαρά οικονομικούς λόγους, οι οπτικές είναι πολύ ακριβές.

----------


## anon

> η Digea πάει μέσω δορυφόρου Eutelsat 3C


Ο αδερφός μου άλλα λέει  :Razz: 
Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι Θεσσαλονίκη έρχεται μέσω ΟΤΕ.
Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν ρώτησα για τις άλλες περιοχές πως πάει. Αλλά Θεσσαλονίκη έρχεται μέσω ΟΤΕ.

----------


## apnet

μέσω ντόιτσε τέλεκομς εννοείς  :Razz:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Στο link θα βρειτε και φωτογραφιες οπως κι εγγραφα
> http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...BD%CE%BD%CE%B7


Ούτε υπογραφή δεν ξέρει να βάλει... :Razz: .
Πάλι καλά βέβαια που δεν υπέγραψε με x.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν βλέπω κάπου "το Βερολίνο έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ". Επίσης είναι φανερό οτι με το "Βερολινο" δεν εννοεί την Μέρκελ, ούτε ότι δεν έχει δοθεί εντολή από την Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση.
> Αναφέρεται στο "όπως κατήγγειλαν οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ, η διακοπή των οπτικών ινών που παρείχαν τηλεπικοινωνιακές συνδέσεις στην ΕΡΤ έγινε πατώντας ένα κουμπί από το Βερολίνο. Η Deutsche Telecom που της ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας στο Βερολίνο", που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.


Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έτσι είναι.
Έχει καμιά σχέση η *Γερμανική* DT; Αν δηλαδή ήταν η BT ή η Kazakhstan Telecoms θα ήταν διαφορετική η εξέλιξη; Αν ο ΟΤΕ (όπως το ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ) ήταν δημόσιο *αλήθεια πιστευετε* ότι θα ήταν άλλη η εξέλιξη;

Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι τα κάνουμε αχταρμά και αντί να επικεντρωθούμε σε έναν ελάχιστον κοινό παρονομαστή που είναι η εκτροπή του πολιτευματος μέσω της ΠΝΠ και το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης ασχολούμαστε με ότι να'ναι ο καθένας. Ότι ακριβώς γινόταν και στο κίνημα των Αγανακτισμένων δηλαδή.

----------


## apnet

Η εξυγίανση πάνω από όλα!!! Ρε πόσο λοβοτομημένοι πρέπει να είμαστε; Αλήθεια πόσο για να ανεχόμαστε τέτοια πράγματα από τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Το προφανές είναι πως θέλουν να φτιάξουν ένα δημόσιο μικρομάγαζο με εργαζομένους ελεγχόμενους από τους ίδιους. Να το απαξιώσουν αφήνοντας κάθε περιθώριο κέρδους και προπαγάνδας των πολιτικών τους από τα ιδιωτικά μέσα τα οποία θα εκπέμπουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μέσω της δικής τους εταιρείας (DIGEA) ενώ η φτωχή και κουτσουρεμένη ΕΡΤ θα πληρώνει στην DIGEA για να εκπέμπει! 

Για όλα αυτά έχουμε ήδη stand-by μερικές δεκάδες προσωπικό (με τι κριτήρια και διαδικασίες :Wink: . Και όλο αυτό σας το παρουσιάζουμε ως ΕΞΥΓΙΑΝΣΗ!!! Ως ότι θα πάψετε να πληρώνετε το χαράτσι των 4 ευρώ για την ΕΡΤ..... Βέβαια το χαράτσι των 100-200-500-2.000 ευρώ για να μένετε σε κάποιο σπίτι θα συνεχίσετε να το πληρώνετε. Αλλά τα 4 ευρώ θα ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ. 

ΧΕΙΡΟΚΡΟΤΗΣΤΕ!

- - - Updated - - -




> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έτσι είναι.
> Έχει καμιά σχέση η *Γερμανική* DT; Αν δηλαδή ήταν η BT ή η Kazakhstan Telecoms θα ήταν διαφορετική η εξέλιξη; Αν ο ΟΤΕ (όπως το ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ) ήταν δημόσιο *αλήθεια πιστευετε* ότι θα ήταν άλλη η εξέλιξη;
> 
> Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι τα κάνουμε αχταρμά και αντί να επικεντρωθούμε σε έναν ελάχιστον κοινό παρονομαστή που είναι η εκτροπή του πολιτευματος μέσω της ΠΝΠ και το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης ασχολούμαστε με ότι να'ναι ο καθένας. Ότι ακριβώς γινόταν και στο κίνημα των Αγανακτισμένων δηλαδή.



Αν ήταν ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ο Ο.Τ.Ε πιθανότατα θα είχαμε ΑΛΛΗ εξέλιξη. Κανείς δεν μίλησε για άλλη εξέλιξη με άλλη ιδιωτική εταιρεία (η DIGEA πχ ελληνική είναι αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει και για εκείνη όπως και για την ντόιτσε τέλεκομς). Προσωπικά τουλάχιστον είπα ότι θα ήταν αλλιώς αν ήταν στο δημόσιο ο Ο.Τ.Ε και προσέθεσα ότι η δημόσια Δ.Ε.Η ΔΕΝ έχει κόψει το ρεύμα και διεμήνυσε πως ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνει....


Σαφώς όμως το σημαντικότερο είναι η εκτροπή της νεοφιλελευθεροφασίζουσας κυβέρνησης. Σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Τα προηγούμενα παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω πως μετατρέπονται σε εργαλεία της φασίζουζας κυβέρνησης, σε εργαλεία για να εφαρμόζει την αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε πρακτική/πολιτική της.

----------


## MNP-10

*Spoiler:*





http://dimitriskazakis.blogspot.gr/2...-post_169.html

*Ο αγώνας για μια αληθινά δημόσια ΕΡΤ και τι απέδειξε...*

Μια κουβέντα για όλους αυτούς, ή αυτές που μας τα έχουν πρήξει με επαναστάσεις δια του διαδικτύου, που μας λένε ότι δεν βλέπουν "επαναστατικές πράξεις", που κυνηγάνε κάθε τυχάρπαστη ενέργεια με διαδικτυακό κουρνιαχτό, όπως Μάραθον 13, Διόσμος 14, κοκ. Που διάολο ήσασταν αυτές τις ημέρες; Που είσασταν όλοι εσείς που ονειρεύεστε την επανάληψη του Συντάγματος, όταν επί μια εβδομάδα οι εργαζόμενοι καλούσαν διαρκώς τον κόσμο και ο κόσμος ανταποκρινόταν κατά δεκάδες χιλιάδες;

Όλοι εσείς που κάθε τρεις και λίγο καλείτε - δια του διαδικτύου - τον κόσμο στο Σύνταγμα και μετά λοιδορείτε τον λαό ότι δεν ανταποκρίνεται, που στο διάολο ήσασταν όταν κατά δεκάδες χιλιάδες ο απλός κόσμος πήγαινε στην ΕΡΤ με την ελπίδα να λειτουργήσει σαν θρυαλλίδα ενός γενικότερου ξεσηκωμού; Δεν είδαμε κανέναν. Είδαμε πολλές δεκάδες απλούς πολίτες να ζητούν να συμμετάσχουν ενεργά στην κατάληψη, αλλά κανέναν απ' όλους αυτούς που περιδιαβαίνουν στο διαδίκτυο επικεφαλής ή οπαδοί κάποιου εικονικού "κινήματος", η κόμματος που πρεσβεύει δήθεν την "σωτηρία" της Ελλάδας. Όλοι τους άφαντοι.

Για να είμαστε ακριβοδίκαιοι, κάποιοι από εσάς κάνατε όντως την βολτούλα σας. Ήρθατε, φάγατε κάνα βρώμικο, περιδιαβήκατε τον χώρο της κατάληψης, προσπαθήσατε να βρείτε τρόπο να βγείτε σε κανένα πλατό και τελικά καταλήξατε σε κάποια καφετέρια να διηγείστε την τρομακτική επαναστατική σας εμπειρία και να προβαίνετε σε βαθυστόχαστες εκτιμήσεις για το γιατί δεν πρόκειται να κρατήσει η ΕΡΤ. Ο Χαλίφης Μουχτάρ να σας ευλογεί...

Ούτε που διανοηθήκατε ποτέ να βοηθήσετε ενεργά στον αγώνα μαζί με τους χιλιάδες άλλους; - που στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία ήταν από την πρώτη ημέρα ΕΠΑΜίτες και εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ, καθώς και η ομάδα πρώτων βοηθειών της πλατείας Συντάγματος. Αυτοί ξημερωβραδιάζονταν εκεί προσπαθώντας να οργανώσουν την περιφρούρηση της κατάληψης, να δώσουν θάρρος και να ανυψώσουν το ηθικό στους εργαζόμενους, να υποδέχονται τους δεκάδες χιλιάδες απλούς πολίτες και να τους ενημερώνουν για την προοπτική της μάχης, να προσπαθούν να πείσουν συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες και εργαζόμενους για το ποια πρέπει να είναι η αφετηρία του αγώνα τους, ώστε να μην μπορέσει να τους προδώσει κανείς. Κανείς άλλος δεν το έκανε.

Από οργανωμένες δυνάμεις μόνο το ΕΠΑΜ και η ομάδα πρώτων βοηθειών της πλατείας Συντάγματος στάθηκαν ενεργά και νυχθημερόν στο πλευρό της κατάληψης από την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρας και χάρις στην δική τους συμβολή δεν έληξε ο όλος αγώνας τις πρώτες δυο-τρεις ημέρες. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι αρκέστηκαν να κουνάνε σημαιάκια μπροστά στις κάμερες και μόνο περιστασιακά διέθεταν κάποιους ελάχιστους για την περιφρούρηση του κτηρίου.

Το ΕΠΑΜ απέδειξε στην πράξη ότι και τις δυνάμεις διέθετε, αλλά και την τεχνογνωσία για να μετατρέψει το ραδιομέγαρο σε απόρθητο φρούριο με τους εργαζόμενους υπό λειτουργική κατάληψη διεκδικώντας στην πράξη μια αληθινά δημόσια και ανοιχτή στην κοινωνία ΕΡΤ. Το ΕΠΑΜ μπήκε στην μάχη με σκοπό να την φτάσει ως το τέλος. Κανένας από τους αγωνιστές του δεν λύγισε ούτε λεπτό, ούτε υπολόγισε τον κίνδυνο. Εκατοντάδες ΕΠΑΜίτες άλλαζαν βάρδιες περιφρούρησης και υποστήριξης νύχτα-μέρα χωρίς κανένας να λιγοψυχήσει ούτε στιγμή. Έδωσαν το παράδειγμα μιας καλά συγκροτημένης οργάνωσης που ξέρει τι θέλει, ξέρει πώς να το πετύχει και τίθεται στην υπηρεσία του αγώνα.

Σε επίπεδο επιχειρησιακού σχεδιασμού το ΕΠΑΜ μαζί με τους εργαζόμενους ήταν σε θέση να αποτρέψει ακόμη και επεμβάσεις των ΜΑΤ. Το κτήριο του ραδιομεγάρου είναι σχεδιασμένο έτσι ώστε να αντέξει κάθε λογής πολιορκία. Αρκεί να υπάρχει η κατάλληλη υποστήριξη και επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο. Το ΕΠΑΜ τα διέθετε και ήταν στη διάθεση των εργαζομένων αρκεί οι συνδικαλιστές τους να ξεκαθάριζαν ότι θα το πάνε μέχρι τέλους, μέχρι να καταχτηθεί η ΕΡΤ ως αληθινά δημόσια και ανοιχτή στην κοινωνία. Αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν επιχείρησαν τα ΜΑΤ, μιας και αυτή την φορά δεν θα αντιμετώπιζαν γυναικόπαιδα στ' ανοιχτά μιας πλατείας.

Οι εργαζόμενοι το ήξεραν πολύ καλά αυτό. Κι αυτό τους έδινε θάρρος και αντοχή στον αγώνα τους. Γι' αυτό και το σηματάκι του ΕΠΑΜ - και μόνο αυτό - είχε από το συνδικάτο και τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ το "ελευθέρας" στους χώρους του ραδιομεγάρου.

Η μάχη αυτή - που θα μπορούσε να κερδηθεί - έριξε πολλές μάσκες. Ξεβράκωσε πολλούς. Ξεβράκωσε την επίσημη αριστερά, τόσο το ΚΚΕ, όσο και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, των οποίων οι ηγεσίες δεν ήθελαν με κανένα τρόπο οι εργαζόμενοι να συνεχίσουν την κατάληψη και μάλιστα με αίτημα αληθινά δημόσια και υπό κοινωνικό έλεγχο ΕΡΤ. Το μόνο που τους ενδιέφερε ήταν να μετατρέψουν την ΕΡΤ σε πασαρέλα των δικών τους επωνύμων για λογύδρια συμπαράστασης της δεκάρας και να έχουν αρκετά σημαιάκια μπροστά από τις κάμερες.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα διακομματικής συμπαιγνίας ήταν ο έλεγχος που άσκησαν στην ροή του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ. Εγκάθετοι της ειδησεογραφίας από το ΚΚΕ, τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ σε αγαστή συνεργασία μεταξύ τους και με το Μαξίμου δεν επέτρεψαν να ανοίξουν τα πλατό στον κόσμο και στα προβλήματά του. Στην πράξη διατήρησαν το ίδιο καθεστώς ειδησεογραφίας στην υπό κατάληψη ΕΡΤ που υπήρχε και πριν. Η ίδια λογοκρισία που υπήρχε πριν, η ίδια παρέμεινε και καθ' όλη την κατάληψη. Ακόμη και η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα να βγει στα πλατό και να δημοσιοποιήσει τις ανακοινώσεις της. Υπήρξαν στιγμές τέτοιας αυθαιρεσίας των εγκάθετων της ενημέρωσης που προκλήθηκαν ακόμη και συμπλοκές με συνδικαλιστές της Ομοσπονδίας.

Η ατολμία των συνδικαλιστών και η εξάρτησή τους από τα κόμματα δεν τους επέτρεψε να πετάξουν έξω τους εγκάθετους της ενημέρωσης κι έτσι ν' ανοίξουν τα πλατό στον κόσμο. Αυτό απογοήτευσε τον απλό κόσμο που έβλεπε ότι παρά την κατάληψη το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ δεν είχε βελτιωθεί ειδησεογραφικά σχεδόν καθόλου κι έτσι πίστεψε ότι η όλη υπόθεση έχει πουληθεί. Κι έτσι άρχισε να μην έρχεται στο ραδιομέγαρο ήδη από την πέμπτη μέρα κατάληψης. Ειδικά μετά την απόφαση του ΣτΕ και την ανεκδιήγητη τοποθέτηση της συνδικαλιστικής ηγεσίας ότι πρόκειται για "μικρή νίκη" - αν και πρόκειται για ταφόπλακα της όλης υπόθεσης - ο απλός κόσμος πίστεψε ότι τα βρήκαν με την εξουσία πίσω από την πλάτη τους και εγκατέλειψε την ΕΡΤ. Τις δυο τελευταίες ημέρες, απλός κόσμος δεν κατεβαίνει στο ραδιομέγαρο. Ούτε καν εργαζόμενοι δεν κατεβαίνουν καθ' ότι νιώθουν ότι οι συνδικαλιστές και τα κόμματα τους πούλησαν. Δεν έχουν άδικο.

Ξεβράκωσε επίσης κι όλους εκείνους που κάθε τρεις και λίγο ιδρύουν το δικό τους "κίνημα" ή κόμμα για να σώσουν την Ελλάδα, αναγγέλουν, ή επικαλούνται την "επανάσταση", αλλά όταν ξεσπά η μάχη είναι πάντα απόντες ή περαστικοί. Απέδειξε πόσο απατεώνες είναι. Όταν έπρεπε να αποδείξουν στην πράξη τα λόγια τους, ήταν όλοι τους άφαντοι. Με όλο αυτό το σκυλολόι δεν μας συνδέει τίποτε, εκτός από τον οίκτο και την αποστροφή που μας προκαλούν.

----------


## yiapap

To καλό ΕΠΑΜ και οι άχρηστοι λοιποι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έτσι είναι.
> Έχει καμιά σχέση η *Γερμανική* DT; Αν δηλαδή ήταν η BT ή η Kazakhstan Telecoms θα ήταν διαφορετική η εξέλιξη; Αν ο ΟΤΕ (όπως το ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ) ήταν δημόσιο *αλήθεια πιστευετε* ότι θα ήταν άλλη η εξέλιξη;
> 
> Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι τα κάνουμε αχταρμά και αντί να επικεντρωθούμε σε έναν ελάχιστον κοινό παρονομαστή που είναι η εκτροπή του πολιτευματος μέσω της ΠΝΠ και το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης ασχολούμαστε με ότι να'ναι ο καθένας. Ότι ακριβώς γινόταν και στο κίνημα των Αγανακτισμένων δηλαδή.


Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν είναι Γερμανικη ή Κινεζικη. (Πως το κατάλαβες πάλι αυτό;...) Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι οτι "έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας, εκει.
Και μια χαρά έχουν αναλυθεί όλα τα σημαντικά, (εκτροπή του πολιτεύματος μέσω της ΠΝΠ, κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης) και συνεχίζετε να γίνετε και σε ότι νέο προκύπτει.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν είναι Γερμανικη ή Κινεζικη. (Πως το κατάλαβες πάλι αυτό;...) Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι οτι "έχει φροντίσει να μεταφέρει όλους τους κωδικούς ασφαλείας, αλλά και τις δικλείδες του συστήματος τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδας, εκει.


Επομένως που είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Δεν το βλέπω. Αν ο κύριος μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ ήταν η Intracom και οι διακόπτες ήταν στην Αθήνα θα υπήρχε διαφορά;

----------


## mpetou

για τους αμετρητους τονους χαλκου που εκελεψε η DT και τους εστειλε στη γερμανια τι εχετε να πειτε ?
4  ευρω το κιλο κανει ο Α1 χαλκος γιατι δεν τον εδινε εδω αλλα τον πηγε στη γερμανια ?
Αμετρητες εταιριες εδω αγοραζουνε χαλκο και κανουνε ανακυκλωση τον αγοραζουνε 4 ευρω το κιλο

----------


## Bhaal

> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έτσι είναι.
> Έχει καμιά σχέση η *Γερμανική* DT; Αν δηλαδή ήταν η BT ή η Kazakhstan Telecoms θα ήταν διαφορετική η εξέλιξη; Αν ο ΟΤΕ (όπως το ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ) ήταν δημόσιο *αλήθεια πιστευετε* ότι θα ήταν άλλη η εξέλιξη;


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όχι, αλλά δεδομένου ότι είναι η Γερμανία εκείνη που στραγγαλίζει τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες με το πρόγραμμα λιτότητας, και είναι η Γερμανία εκείνη που μας έχει καθίσει στο σβέρκο, η παραπάνω είδηση έχει σημειολογικά τη σημασία της.




> Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι τα κάνουμε αχταρμά και αντί να επικεντρωθούμε σε έναν ελάχιστον κοινό παρονομαστή που είναι η εκτροπή του πολιτευματος μέσω της ΠΝΠ και το κλείσιμο της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης ασχολούμαστε με ότι να'ναι ο καθένας.


Εκτροπή του πολιτεύματος επί έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο - μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ως προς το πρωτευούσης σημασίας θέμα το οποίο είναι η φασίζουσα ακροδεξιά πολιτική της κυβέρνησης μέσω ΠΝΠ, με συνέπεια την κατάργηση ουσιαστικά των κοινοβουλευτικών διαδικασίων. Βέβαια, κάποιος τους ψήφισε όλους αυτούς -να μη το ξεχνάμε ούτε αυτό- και είναι οι ίδιοι που περιμένουν να δουν τανκς και στρατό στο δρόμο πριν αναφωνήσουν, "Πραξικόπημα!"

----------


## mpetou

> Επομένως που είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Δεν το βλέπω. Αν ο κύριος μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ ήταν η Intracom και οι διακόπτες ήταν στην Αθήνα θα υπήρχε διαφορά;


βεβαιως και θα υπηρχε διαφορα το σημα θα ειτανε ανοιχτο τωρα οπως ειναι και το ρευμα.

Αν τολμησουνε να ιδιωτικοποιήσουν τη δεη η το νερο η ποινη πρεπει να ειναι θανατος μετα βασανων

----------


## yiapap

> Εκτροπή του πολιτεύματος επί έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο - μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ως προς το πρωτευούσης σημασίας θέμα το οποίο είναι η φασίζουσα ακροδεξιά πολιτική της κυβέρνησης μέσω ΠΝΠ, με συνέπεια την κατάργηση ουσιαστικά των κοινοβουλευτικών διαδικασίων. Βέβαια, κάποιος τους ψήφισε όλους αυτούς -να μη το ξεχνάμε ούτε αυτό- και είναι οι ίδιοι που περιμένουν να δουν τανκς και στρατό στο δρόμο πριν αναφωνήσουν, "Πραξικόπημα!"


Δυστυχώς πολλοί από αυτούς, όπως ο Se7en μερικές σελίδες παραπάνω, υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτε αν εκτραπούμε και λίγο αρκεί να προχωρήσει "η εξυγίανση".
Οπότε δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι και τα τανκς και ο στρατός θα τους χαλάσουν. Αρκεί βέβαια να "εξυγιανθούμε".

- - - Updated - - -




> βεβαιως και θα υπηρχε διαφορα το σημα θα ειτανε ανοιχτο τωρα οπως ειναι και ρευμα.
> 
> Αν τολμισουνε να ιδιωτικοποιησουνε τη δεη η το νερο η ποινη πρεπει να ειναι θανατος μετα βασανων


Το nerit.gr είναι ανοιχτό; Το έκοψε ιδιωτική εταιρεία ή δημόσια;

----------


## markos26

Παιδιά, εχει προβλημα η ebu ή φταιει η συνδεση μου ?
ολο διακοπές κανει το 10 τελευταια λεπτα ( www3.ebu.ch )

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Επομένως που είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Δεν το βλέπω. Αν ο κύριος μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ ήταν η Intracom και οι διακόπτες ήταν στην Αθήνα θα υπήρχε διαφορά;


Το ότι σαν κράτος δεν μπορείς να αποκτήσεις τον άμεσο έλεγχο - εξουσία, (σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης) των υποδομών της χώρας σου, έχει τεράστια σημασία.

----------


## mpetou

> Δυστυχώς πολλοί από αυτούς, όπως ο Se7en μερικές σελίδες παραπάνω, υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτε αν εκτραπούμε και λίγο αρκεί να προχωρήσει "η εξυγίανση".
> Οπότε δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι και τα τανκς και ο στρατός θα τους χαλάσουν. Αρκεί βέβαια να "εξυγιανθούμε".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το nerit.gr είναι ανοιχτό; Το έκοψε ιδιωτική εταιρεία ή δημόσια;


ιδιωτικη εταιρια το εκοψε η εταιρια ΕΕΤΤ που παιρνει εντολες απο την εταιρια νεα δικτατορια που παιρνει εντολες απο νταβατζηδες ιδιωτες
Δηλαδη το εκοψε θυγατρικη της θυγατρικης ιδιωτικης εταιριας

----------


## apnet

Κι εμένα το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει εδώ και λίγη ώρα. Από τη σελίδα του thepressproject βλέπω ΕΡΤ3 αλλά όχι ΕΡΤ.

Είπαμε το θέμα είναι πως αν ο Ο.Τ.Ε και η DIGEA ήταν εταιρείες του δημοσίου τα πράγματα θα ήταν αλλιώς. Όπως αλλιώς είναι και με τη Δ.Ε.Η.

Αλλά αυτό που θέλουν να κάνουν τώρα είναι η απαξίωξη η συρρίκνωση και η κατάληψη των θέσεων σε κάθε δημόσιο φορέα από κολλητούς και ίδιων συμφερόντων ανθρώπους. Η κατάληψη της δημόσιας περιουσίας από τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## yiapap

> ιδιωτικη εταιρια το εκοψε η εταιρια ΕΕΤΤ που παιρνει εντολες απο την εταιρια νεα δικτατορια που παιρνει εντολες απο νταβατζηδες ιδιωτες
> Δηλαδη το εκοψε θυγατρικη της θυγατρικης ιδιωτικης εταιριας


To ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ είναι δημόσιος φορέας και η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή με διοίκηση που διορίζει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Καμιά σχέση με διιώτες, τουλάχιστον στα χαρτιά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ότι σαν κράτος δεν μπορείς να αποκτήσεις τον άμεσο έλεγχο - εξουσία, (σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης) των υποδομών της χώρας σου, έχει τεράστια σημασία.


Είμαι από τους πρώτους που διαφωνούσαν και συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ στο ότι η υποδομή δόθηκε στον ιδιωτικό ΟΤΕ και στο ότι δεν έγινε λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός υποδομών/υπηρεσιών. Το θέμα όμως είναι αυτό σήμερα;

----------


## mpetou

> Παιδιά, εχει προβλημα η ebu ή φταιει η συνδεση μου ?
> ολο διακοπές κανει το 10 τελευταια λεπτα ( www3.ebu.ch )


επειδη εχει πολυ μεγαλη επισκεψιμοτητα το κοβει για να φευγουνε οι idlers ωστε να μην τρωνε το bandwidth απο αυτους που βλεπουνε κανονικα

----------


## vgiozo

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dimitriskazakis.blogspot.gr/2...-post_169.html
> 
> *Ο αγώνας για μια αληθινά δημόσια ΕΡΤ και τι απέδειξε...*
> ...





> To καλό ΕΠΑΜ και οι άχρηστοι λοιποι


Σταθερά και χωρίς διακρίσεις και εξαιρέσεις...

Τον Καζάκη περιέργως τον παίζουν ορισμένα ιδιωτικά κανάλια/εκπομπές περισσότερο απ' ότι εκλεγμένους του κοινοβουλίου.

Προκειμένου να του βγει η πασιέντζα είναι πρόθυμος να ξεχειλώσει ένα επιχείρημα ως εκεί που δεν πάει...σε ένα σχόλιο-απάντησή του σε σχόλιο αναγνώστη είχε φτάσει να ρίξει το φταίξιμο για την αποτυχία κινήσεων πολιτών κοκ στο γεγονός ότι οι έξυπνοι κι οι ξύπνιοι έχουν πάρει το δρόμο της μετανάστευσης και στην Ελλάδα έχει μείνει το κατακάθι.
Αν λοιπόν νέοι τώρα μένουν στην Ελλάδα και φυτοζωούν ή κυνηγούν το χαρτζηλίκι με άσχετες δουλειές φταίει που είναι άχρηστοι κι ανίκανοι γιατί οι καλοί κι οι άριστοι φύγαν έξω, κι όχι πως δεν εχουν χρήματα να βγάλουν το μήνα. 
Από τον κομμουνισμό στον εθνικισμό κι από τον θατσερισμό στη λαϊκή εξουσία και πίσω...

----------


## markos26

> επειδη εχει πολυ μεγαλη επισκεψιμοτητα το κοβει για να φευγουνε οι idlers ωστε να μην τρωνε το bandwidth απο αυτους που βλεπουνε κανονικα


Λιγο μετά που ανεβασα το μηνυμα, το προβλημα αποκατασταθηκε. Τωρα βλεπω και απο το thepressproject.gr κανονικοτατα

----------


## mpetou

> To ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ είναι δημόσιος φορέας και η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή με διοίκηση που διορίζει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Καμιά σχέση με διιώτες, τουλάχιστον στα χαρτιά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Είμαι από τους πρώτους που διαφωνούσαν και συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ στο ότι η υποδομή δόθηκε στον ιδιωτικό ΟΤΕ και στο ότι δεν έγινε λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός υποδομών/υπηρεσιών. Το θέμα όμως είναι αυτό σήμερα;


καταρχην αμα ειτανε στα χερια του ΙΤΕ τα gr domains δεν θα κοβοτανε το domain (φροντισανε οι νταβατζηδες και του πηρανε αυτη την δυνατοτητα) γιατι το ΙΤΕ οντως δεν ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρια η ΕΕΤΤ το εκοψε που ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρια που ανήκει στην εκαστοτε κυβερνηση και η κυβερνηση τωρα εχει βασικο μετοχο τους ιδιωτες αρα και η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρια

----------


## MNP-10

> για τους αμετρητους τονους χαλκου που εκελεψε η DT και τους εστειλε στη γερμανια τι εχετε να πειτε ?
> 4  ευρω το κιλο κανει ο Α1 χαλκος γιατι δεν τον εδινε εδω αλλα τον πηγε στη γερμανια ?
> Αμετρητες εταιριες εδω αγοραζουνε χαλκο και κανουνε ανακυκλωση τον αγοραζουνε 4 ευρω το κιλο


Αγοραζουν 4 αλλα δε κανει 4. Απ'τα 4 ως τα 6+ ειναι το κερδος του σκραπερ. Επι μεγαλο διαστημα η τιμη ηταν >6κ/ο τονος (και >6Ε το κιλο - τιμη αγορας απ'το χυτηριο). Τωρα το τελευταιο διαστημα εχει πεσει καπως ειναι στα 5.3κ ο τονος.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Είμαι από τους πρώτους που διαφωνούσαν και συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ στο ότι η υποδομή δόθηκε στον ιδιωτικό ΟΤΕ και στο ότι δεν έγινε λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός υποδομών/υπηρεσιών. Το θέμα όμως είναι αυτό σήμερα;


Η ΕΡΤ λόγο αυτού δεν έχει τις υπηρεσίες που είχε μέσο ΟΤΕ αφού εργαζόμενοι προσπάθησαν να τις επαναφέρουν αλλά δεν μπορουν.
Το θέμα το τράβηξες εσύ... για να καταλήξεις ότι συμφωνείς...  :ROFL:

----------


## yiapap

> καταρχην αμα ειτανε στα χερια του ΙΤΕ τα gr domains δεν θα κοβοτανε το domain (φροντισανε οι νταβατζηδες και του πηρανε αυτη την δυνατοτητα) γιατι το ΙΤΕ οντως δεν ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρια η ΕΕΤΤ το εκοψε που ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρια της εκαστοτε κυβερνησης και η κυβερνηση τωρα εχει βασικο μετοχο τους ιδιωτες αρα και η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι ιδιωτικη εταιρια


Ρε συ mpetou... Πάλι γράφεις κάτι που δε βγάζει νόημα.
Το nerit.gr σαν domain έχει καταχωρηθεί κανονικά (δες στο whois). Είναι κομμένο το name resolution από τους TLD nameservers που είναι ευθύνη του ΙΠ-ΙΤΕ.
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι εταιρεία, είναι Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή και δεν έχει μετόχους.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Διαβάζω από blogs οτι ΜΑΤ μαζί με χρυσαυγήτες έκαναν ντού στο προαύλιο της ΕΡΤ. Ισχύει;

----------


## Bhaal

> Δυστυχώς πολλοί από αυτούς, όπως ο Se7en μερικές σελίδες παραπάνω, υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτε αν εκτραπούμε και λίγο αρκεί να προχωρήσει "η εξυγίανση". Οπότε δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι και τα τανκς και ο στρατός θα τους χαλάσουν. Αρκεί βέβαια να "εξυγιανθούμε".


Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα εξυγίανσης. Και ο πλέον βλάκας αυτής της χώρας *οφείλει* να το γνωρίζει ύστερα από όσα έχουν διαδραματιστεί στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Όσοι εξακολουθούν να το ισχυρίζονται είναι είτε α) αμόρφωτοι ανεγκέφαλοι, είτε β) διαπλεκόμενοι οι οποίοι θα ωφεληθούν πολλάκις από την κατάντια της χώρας και τον επαναπροσδιορισμό της ως αποικίας δούλων δίχως δικαίωμα στη μόρφωση και την υγεία. 

Επίσης, καλό είναι να σκεφτούμε πως ό,τι έγινε με την ΕΡΤ θα γίνει και με άλλους δημόσιους οργανισμούς κοινής ωφελείας, και πως όσα γίνονται στην Ελλάδα, όσα αποδέχονται οι Έλληνες πολίτες με την ανοχή τους και την απαράδεκτη απάθειά τους, αποτελούν τον προάγγελο του τι θα συμβεί και στις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Το έργο "Κατάργηση της Δημοκρατίας" έχει ξεκινήσει.

----------


## linman

* Ακριβά φαίνεται πως πληρώνει η ΔΗΜΑΡ το τίμημα της στήριξης στην τρικομματική κυβέρνηση.*

Οι χειρισμοί του Φ. Κουβέλη στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ έχουν προκαλέσει δυσφορία στην Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου με ορισμένα στελέχη να δηλώνουν ανοιχτά πως διαχωρίζουν τη θέση τους.  

Μετά την αποχώρηση του συγγραφέα Χρήστου Χωμενίδη από μέλος της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής, αλλά και τη σκληρή ανακοίνωση του «Αριστερού Δικτύου» της ΔΗΜΑΡ υπέρ της αποχώρησης του κόμματος από την κυβέρνηση, σκληρή κριτική διατύπωσε για το κόμμα του Φώτη Κουβέλη o υποψήφιος βουλευτής και καθηγητής της ΑΣΟΕΕ Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης.

Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/politikh/stor...#ixzz2WmMND8GW

----------


## yiapap

> Η ΕΡΤ λόγο αυτού δεν έχει τις υπηρεσίες που είχε μέσο ΟΤΕ αφού εργαζόμενοι προσπάθησαν να τις επαναφέρουν.
> Το θέμα το τράβηξες εσύ... για να καταλήξεις ότι συμφωνείς...


Το θέμα το τράβηξα επειδή μου τη δίνει στο κρανίο η... εξαγωγή ευθυνών προς τα έξω. Προς τη Γερμανία, προς τις Λέσχες Bilderberg προς τα σκοτεινά ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα!
Γιατί όοολα αυτά δίνουν άσυλο στους κυβερνώντες αλλά και στους ψηφοφόρους τους οι οποίοι ανελλιπώς συνεχίζουν να τους προτιμούν!
Το τι πιστεύω ως σωστό/λάθος το αναφέρω για να δεις ότι ενώ ξεκινάμε από κοινή εκκίνηση καταλήγουμε σε διαφορετικό τέρμα!

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα εξυγίανσης. Και ο πλέον βλάκας αυτής της χώρας *οφείλει* να το γνωρίζει ύστερα από όσα έχουν διαδραματιστεί στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Όσοι εξακολουθούν να το ισχυρίζονται είναι είτε α) αμόρφωτοι ανεγκέφαλοι, είτε β) διαπλεκόμενοι οι οποίοι θα ωφεληθούν πολλάκις από την κατάντια της χώρας και τον επαναπροσδιορισμό της ως αποικίας δούλων δίχως δικαίωμα στη μόρφωση και την υγεία.


δ) Φοβισμένοι.
Που φοβούνται την αβεβαιότητα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τη δύναμη των κακών κέντρων (βλέπε παραπάνω) και όοοολα αυτά που περνάνε από τους τηλεοπτικούς δεκτες και καμιά φορά τις οθόνες των Η/Υ μας.

----------


## dpdt1

*Κυκλοφορεί πλαστή «Ραδιοτηλεόραση»*




> Κι ενώ οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ την κρατάμε ακόμα ανοιχτή, με νύχια με δόντια, σε πείσμα όσων προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι ο αγώνας μας είναι μάταιος, οι γύπες και ύαινες, εκμεταλλεύονται την αδράνεια και την ανικανότητα του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών και τελικά της ίδιας της Κυβέρνησης να υπερασπιστεί τη δημόσια περιουσία και έχουν ξεκινήσει τον χυδαίο διαμοιρασμό των ιματίων της.


http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...hleorash%C2%BB

----------


## linman

Λέτα: “Με συγκίνησε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ... Εδώ στην Ιταλία στηρίζουμε τους εργαζομένους της RAI”

----------


## mpetou

τα παπαγαλακια εχουνε φροντισει να περασουνε οτι ο συριζα θα μας παρει τα σπιτια και οτι θα μας βγαλει απο το ευρω και την εοκ.

Ο σαμαζελος με το σαμαβελη θα μας παρουνε τα σπιτια

----------


## apnet

Τα παπαγαλάκια πρωτού καταφέρουν να περάσουν αυτό (που πολύ σωστά λες) κατάφεραν κάτι άλλο. Να μας κάνουν το μυαλό κιμά. Και μεγάλο μέρος της κοινωνίας να μοιάζει με λοβοτομημένα όντα. Αν δεν είχαν κάνει πρώτα αυτό δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να συμβούν αυτά που συμβαίνουν τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Και φυσικά τα σπίτια θα μας τα πάρουν οι τραπεζίτες με καμιά καινούρια ΠΝΠ που θα περάσει νύχτα με την υπογραφή 2-3 υπουργών. Γιατί το θέμα είναι το ΤΙ και ΠΩΣ έγινε στην ΕΡΤ αλλά ΚΑΙ το ότι αυτό θα μπορεί εύκολα να γίνεται από εδώ και πέρα για ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Πιθανότατα αυτός είναι και ο στόχος τους. Πιθανότατα γι' αυτό το λόγο έκαναν ό,τι έκαναν. Σου λέει άμα περάσω αυτά θα τα έχω όλα δικά μου λοιπόν. Βουρ...


Υ.Γ Η Νέα Δικτατορία του Αντώνη Πιτσαμάν με αντιδημοκρατικές μεθόδους θα χτίσει μια υιγή δημόσια τηλεόραση και θα μας οδηγήσει έξω από την κρίση! Το καλύτερο ανέκδοτο όλων των εποχών ή αναβίωση αρχαίας ελληνικής τραγωδίας;

Υ.Γ 2 Στόχος είναι να αποδεχτούμε ως αναπόφευκτη και ως μόνιμη την κρίση και να μάθουμε να ζούμε έτσι. Γιατί για να χτίσουν αυτό που θέλουν να χτίσουν έτσι πρέπει να ζούμε.

Υ.Γ 3 Ψήφισμα τώρα στη βουλή για την ΠΝΠ ώστε να μην μπορεί να περάσει στο μέλλον ΤΙΠΟΤΑ με τέτοιο τρόπο από τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Το θέμα το τράβηξα επειδή μου τη δίνει στο κρανίο η... εξαγωγή ευθυνών προς τα έξω. Προς τη Γερμανία, προς τις Λέσχες Bilderberg προς τα σκοτεινά ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα!
> Γιατί όοολα αυτά δίνουν άσυλο στους κυβερνώντες αλλά και στους ψηφοφόρους τους οι οποίοι ανελλιπώς συνεχίζουν να τους προτιμούν!
> Το τι πιστεύω ως σωστό/λάθος το αναφέρω για να δεις ότι ενώ ξεκινάμε από κοινή εκκίνηση καταλήγουμε σε διαφορετικό τέρμα!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> δ) Φοβισμένοι.
> Που φοβούνται την αβεβαιότητα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τη δύναμη των κακών κέντρων (βλέπε παραπάνω) και όοοολα αυτά που περνάνε από τους τηλεοπτικούς δεκτες και καμιά φορά τις οθόνες των Η/Υ μας.


Και έχεις δίκιο, και καλά κάνεις και στην "δίνει". Αλλα δεν αναφέρθηκε κάτι τέτοιο από εμάς. Αν και βλέπω οτι συνεχίζεις να το λες.
Σε διαφορετικό τέρμα θες να μας βάλεις, αλλά δεν είμαστε... Και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί;...

----------


## linman

*Εκδήλωση για την ΕΡΤ στο Παρίσι
*
Προχθές το βράδυ, την ώρα που φούντωναν εδώ οι ερμηνείες της απόφασης του ΣτΕ για την ΕΡΤ, στο θέατρο «Chatelet» στο Παρίσι πραγματοποιούνταν μια μεγάλη βραδιά στήριξης του ελληνικού λαού, με πρωτοβουλία του δημοσιογραφικού οργανισμού Mediapart, η οποία διανθίστηκε μ' ένα μουσικό κονσέρτο της μελωδού Κατερίνας Φωτεινάκη, του βιολιστή Στάμου Σέμση και του κιθαρίστα Ορέστη Καλαμπαλίκη.

Διανοούμενοι, καλλιτέχνες και δημοσιογράφοι, όπως ο καθηγητής Πολιτικής Φιλοσοφίας Στάθης Κουβελάκης, η δημιουργός του «Θεάτρου του Ηλιου», Αριάν Μνουσκίν, ο βραβευμένος ρεπόρτερ Εντί Πλενέλ , ο πρόεδρος του γαλλικού ΕΣΡ, Ολιβιέ Σραμέκ, και ο πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης Δημόσιων Ραδιοτηλεοπτικών Φορέων, Ζαν-Πολ Φιλιπό, ένωσαν τη φωνή τους μ' εκείνες εκατοντάδων Ελλήνων και Γάλλων πολιτών, για να καταγγείλουν την «παραβίαση των αρχών της δημοκρατίας και των ιδρυτικών πολιτικών αξιών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης» που συνιστά το κλείσιμο της εθνικής μας ραδιοτηλεόρασης.

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=370311

----------


## Bhaal

> Και έχεις δίκιο, και καλά κάνεις και στην "δίνει". Αλλα δεν αναφέρθηκε κάτι τέτοιο από εμάς. Αν και βλέπω οτι συνεχίζεις να το λες.
> Σε διαφορετικό τέρμα θες να μας βάλεις, αλλά δεν είμαστε... Και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί;...


Εκείνο που λεει ο Yiapap είναι το εξής: Πρωτίστως και πάνω απ' όλα, την ευθύνη για τα όσα συμβαίνουν στη χώρα την έχουν τα πολιτικά κόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης - και οι ψηφοφόροι τους, θα προσθέσω εγώ. ΔΙΟΤΙ, εάν στην διακυβέρνηση της χώρας βρισκόταν ένας πολιτικός σχηματισμός ο οποίος θα έβαζε το συμφέρον της χώρας και των πολιτών της πάνω απ' όλα, τότε καμία Γερμανία και καμία τάξη του 1% δεν θα έβρισκε πρόσφορο έδαφος ώστε να ευδοκιμήσουν τα όποια συμφέροντά τους.

Επίσης: πιο πάνω μίλησε για "τραγκισμό". Γιατί; Διότι ο Τράγκας έχει εξαπολύσει πόλεμο εναντίον των Γερμανών και της Μέρκελ εδώ και δυο χρόνια. Όμως, μια τέτοια στοχοποίηση -ανεξαρτήτως των ευθυνών της Γερμανίας τη δεδομένη στιγμή- λειτουργεί *αποπροσανατολιστικά* επειδή μεταθέτει τις ευθύνες της εγχώριας πολιτικής τάξης στους άλλους.  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Σαμαράς είναι ένας ακροδεξιός τραμπούκος και φέρει ακέραια την ευθύνη (μαζί με τα αποκόμματα της συγκυβέρνησης) για τα όσα συμβαίνουν. Ως και η Ακριβοπούλου τον αποκάλεσε έτσι χθες, δημόσια και απερίφραστα, στην τηλεόραση του ΣΚΑΙ.

----------


## apnet

Ο Τράγκας έχει εξαπολύσει πόλεμο εναντίον της Γερμανίας για την εξόφθαλμη παρέμβαση και εναντίον των συμφερόντων του τόπου μας παρέμβασή τους. Γιατί είναι οι κύριοι εκφραστές των πολιτικών που ακολουθούμε και γιατί όταν δεν μπορεί να τους αντιμετωπίσει η κυβέρνηση αλλά αντίθετα υποκλίνεται, κάποιος πρέπει να τα πει. Άλλωστε φυσικά και τον ίδιο πόλεμο έχει εξαπολύσει εναντίον ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΔΗΜΑΡ, για τους οποίους λέει ότι απλώς εφαρμόζουν τις εντολές που παίρνουν.

Η εξαιρετική κυρία Ακριβοπούλου, την οποία ιδιαίτερα συμπαθώ για το ύφος και το ήθος της, έχω την αίσθηση ότι περισσότερο ενοχλείται από το ύφος και το ακραίο των απόψεων και των κατηγοριών του κυρίου Τράγκα παρά για την ουσία των πραγμάτων. Η διαφορετική προσέγγιση είναι φυσικά καθοριστική για το, από εδώ και πέρα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα διαφορά απόψεων για τα τωρινά τεκτενόμενα.

Είναι γεγονός όμως ότι στο εσωτερικό πρέπει να εστιάσουμε γιατί οι ξένοι έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνουν ΟΤΙ θέλουν για το συμφέρον τους. Το θέμα είναι εμείς τι κάνουμε.

Αν δεν ξυπνήσει ο κόσμος, το πιθανότερο από όλα είναι με κάποιο τρόπο να τα βρουν και να προχωρήσουν και οι 3 ενωμένοι. Κάτι διαρροές από πλευράς ΔΗΜΑΡ σήμερα όμως δυσκολεύουν ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο έστω κι αν είναι πασιφανές ότι και οι τρεις εταίροι γνώριζαν τα πάντα περί ΕΡΤ και η μόνη διαφωνία τους ήταν το μαύρο (και το ποιος θα έχει τον έλεγχο αλλά αυτό δεν το λένε). Την επομένη που η ΔΗΜΑΡ θα ψηφίσει κάτι τέτοιο θα πάψει να υφίσταται ως κόμμα.

Επιπλέον ένας από τους λόγους που θέλουν να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ είναι για να μην βγουν προς τα έξω οι βρωμιές τους. Ως γνωστόν βρωμιές κλειστής εταιρείας είτε δημόσιας είτε ιδιωτικής παύουν να είναι βρωμιές και οι βρωμιάρηδες την βγάζουν καθαρή. (Στην περίπτωσή μας βγαίνουν κι από πάνω).


Υ.Γ Κάπου, που διαβάζω πολλά ωραία πραγματάκια και αναλύσεις, διάβασα πως βαδίζουμε τα τελευταία μέτρα στο σκοτάδι.

----------


## Bhaal

> Η εξαιρετική κυρία Ακριβοπούλου, την οποία ιδιαίτερα συμπαθώ για το ύφος και το ήθος της, έχω την αίσθηση ότι περισσότερο ενοχλείται από το ύφος και το ακραίο των απόψεων και των κατηγοριών του κυρίου Τράγκα παρά για την ουσία των πραγμάτων.


ΟΚ, μόνο που η Ακριβοπούλου δεν αναφέρθηκε στον Τράγκα, αλλά στον Σαμαρά, και δεν ξέρω από πού σου προέκυψε ότι η Ακριβοπούλου ενοχλείται από τον Τράγκα.

----------


## apnet

Δικό μου το λάθος! Νόμιζα πως αυτό που είπε (δημόσια και απερίφραστα) η Ακριβοπούλου αφορούσε το αρχικό τμήμα της παραγράφου που αναφερόταν στον Τράγκα. Γι' αυτό συμπέρανα πως ενοχλήθηκε από αυτόν.

Εξακολουθεί να μου είναι συμπαθής ΚΑΙ γι' αυτό που τελικά είπε (ξαναδιάβασα αυτό που έγραψες).

----------


## Bhaal

Συνεδριάζει το ΣτΕ με τους μπάτσους και τα ΜΑΤ παραταγμένα μπροστά από το κτήριο.  

Ωραία "Δημοκρατία" φτιάχνουν οι Γεννίτσαροι!  :Wall:  :Very angry:  :Wall:

----------


## apnet

Ακούω πως για τον Βαγγέλα και τον κυρ-Φώτη το κύριο θέμα είναι οι εργαζόμενοι. Να μείνουν δηλαδή και στον ενδιάμεσο φορέα μέχρι να γίνει η εκκαθάριση τον Αύγουστο-Σεπτέμβριο. Αυτό θα έχει τα εξής αποτελέσματα/στόχους:

Α) Θα/να κατευνάσει τις αντιδράσεις των εργαζομένων και του κόσμου για τις απολύσεις.

Β) Θα/να καταστήσει σαφές πως το μείζον θέμα ήταν οι εργαζόμενοι και οι απολύσεις τους, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και κυρίως του ΤΡΟΠΟΥ με τον οποίο έγινε αυτό.

Γ) Να μην γίνει κουβέντα για την πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ώστε να μπορούν να γίνονται και στο μέλλον με ίδιο τρόπο τα πράγματα, αρκεί φυσικά να υπάρχει συνεννόηση πριν...

Δ) Να κλείσουν τα κιτάπια με τις λαμογιές στην ΕΡΤ.

Ε) Να βγουν όλοι τους κερδισμένοι και ο κόσμος αποκοιμησμένος.


Το θέμα ΔΕΝ είναι η απόλυση των εργαζομένων μόνο. Το θέμα είναι η ΠΝΠ, το μαύρο και οι παρανομίες της κυβέρνησης!
Το θέμα είναι να ανοίξουν τα λογιστικά της αρχεία να δούμε ποιος και γιατί ζημείωσε τόσα χρόνια το δημόσιο και τώρα πάει να τη βγάλει καθαρή κλείνοντας την επιχείρηση, διώχνοντας τον κόσμο ενώ ταυτόχρονα του πετάει την ευθύνη και μιλάει για εξυγίανση.


Συζήτηση και ψήφισμα στη βουλή για την ΠΝΠ και απόδοση ευθυνών. Επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ ως είχε και εκκαθάριση εν λειτουργία από αρμόδια επιτροπή που θα ορίσει η βουλή και στην οποία θα έχουν λόγο όλα τα κόμματα γιατί η ΕΡΤ είναι δημόσια είναι δικιά μας και έχουμε δικαίωμα να έχουμε λόγο ΟΛΟΙ. Είναι δημόσια και όχι κυβερνητική.

Ο κατευνασμός του κόσμου και ο αποπροσανατολισμός έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει με το άνοιγμα των ιδιωτικών καναλιών και την ταυτόχρονη αδυναμία της ΕΡΤ να μπει σε κάθε σπίτι.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ακούω πως για τον Βαγγέλα και τον κυρ-Φώτη το κύριο θέμα είναι οι εργαζόμενοι. Να μείνουν δηλαδή και στον ενδιάμεσο φορέα μέχρι να γίνει η εκκαθάριση τον Αύγουστο-Σεπτέμβριο. Αυτό θα έχει τα εξής αποτελέσματα/στόχους:
> 
> Ε) *Να βγουν όλοι τους κερδισμένοι και ο κόσμος αποκοιμησμένος.*


Για τα ψηφαλάκια όλοι.......

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

τι συμβαίνει; γιατί κόπηκε η online μετάδοση;

----------


## hedgehog

δεν κόπηκε... μάλλον κάποιο δικτυακό πρόβλημα/φόρτος του server από τον οποίο βλέπεις...

----------


## 29gk

Τον κακομοιρο τον κυρ Φωτη......

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

OK πολυ ξαφνικός φόρτος... μέχρι και της ebu είναι κάτω...

----------


## Bhaal

Πολλές διακοπές στην αναμετάδοση από τον ιστότοπο της EBU σήμερα, αλλά ευτυχώς διαρκούν λίγο.

----------


## hedgehog

από το http://www.ert-live.tv/ πάντως δεν έχω συναντήσει έως τώρα κάποιο θέμα....

κανονίστε μόνο να πέσετε όλοι επάνω του και να αποκτήσω τώρα!!!  :Whip:   :Razz:

----------


## Bhaal

:Laughing:  Μη φοβάσαι. Από τις έξι το απόγευμα και μετά όλα είναι καλά, οπότε θα παραμείνω στην EBU.

----------


## nostra_fora

Σας παρακαλω μην κανετε ασκοπα σχολια.Σεβαστειτε τον αγωνα του Κυρ-Φωτη.Αυτην την στιμγη δινει ολο του το ειναι για 6μηνες συμβασεις,αντι 3μηνες.

----------


## raspoutiv

καλά αυτό με τη μαϊμού Ραδιοτηλεόραση που λένε τι τρελό είναι;

ο τέως εκδότης της ΝΔτικης κουπονοεφημερίδας "Το Άρθρο" το βγαλε τσαμπουκά για να τα αρπάξει. του πε κανείς πως η Ραδιοτηλεόραση πούλαγε; το κανε γιατί θεώρησε πως ότι σχετίζεται με την πειρατική ΕΡΤ είναι χρυσορυχείο; το κανε για να πουλήσει τσαμπουκά το Μαξίμου;

----------


## no_logo

> του πε κανείς πως η Ραδιοτηλεόραση πούλαγε;


μια χαρά πούλαγε και μάλιστα χωρίς να χώνει cd/dvd και άλλους κατιμάδες

----------


## Bhaal

> καλά αυτό με τη μαϊμού Ραδιοτηλεόραση που λένε τι τρελό είναι;
> 
> ο τέως εκδότης της ΝΔτικης κουπονοεφημερίδας "Το Άρθρο" το βγαλε τσαμπουκά για να τα αρπάξει. του πε κανείς πως η Ραδιοτηλεόραση πούλαγε; το κανε γιατί θεώρησε πως ότι σχετίζεται με την πειρατική ΕΡΤ είναι χρυσορυχείο; το κανε για να πουλήσει τσαμπουκά το Μαξίμου;


Προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν εντυπώσεις ώστε να εμπεδώσουμε όλοι ότι η ΕΡΤ πέθανε. Αλητεία.

Ποιος είναι ο εκδότης;

----------


## zillion

Άνοιξα ερτ και τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου; Εξαφανίστηκε το ρολόι που μετρούσε τις ώρες που έχουν περάσει από την μη εφαρμογή της απόφασης του ΣτΕ και την κυρία Στάι να μιλά για την αναγκαιότητα "μεταρρυθμίσεων" του Δημοσίου. Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται ούτε καν η επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ.

----------


## sdikr

> καλά αυτό με τη μαϊμού Ραδιοτηλεόραση που λένε τι τρελό είναι;
> 
> ο τέως εκδότης της ΝΔτικης κουπονοεφημερίδας "Το Άρθρο" το βγαλε τσαμπουκά για να τα αρπάξει. του πε κανείς πως η Ραδιοτηλεόραση πούλαγε; το κανε γιατί θεώρησε πως ότι σχετίζεται με την πειρατική ΕΡΤ είναι χρυσορυχείο; το κανε για να πουλήσει τσαμπουκά το Μαξίμου;


Και σας πειράζει όταν κάποιος κάνει χρήση πχ της ΕΡΤ για να βγάλει χρήμματα;
Θα ήθελα ενα Ναι ή ενα όχι ώστε μετά να δούμε όλους τους άλλους που ξαφνικά κάνανε εμφάνιση για την ΕΡΤ

----------


## 29gk

Πριν απο λιγο εβλεπα το καναλι της Βουλης, με καμπανα σημα, να μεταδιδει ... ειδησεις !!

----------


## no_logo

> Άνοιξα ερτ και τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου; Εξαφανίστηκε το ρολόι που μετρούσε τις ώρες που έχουν περάσει από την μη εφαρμογή της απόφασης του ΣτΕ


μην τρώγεστε με τα ρούχα σας
Εκεί είναι το ρολόι

----------


## Bhaal

> Άνοιξα ερτ και τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου; Εξαφανίστηκε το ρολόι που μετρούσε τις ώρες που έχουν περάσει από την μη εφαρμογή της απόφασης του ΣτΕ και την κυρία Στάι να μιλά για την αναγκαιότητα "μεταρρυθμίσεων" του Δημοσίου. Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται ούτε καν η επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ.


Το ρολόι κρύφτηκε προσωρινά λόγω δελτίου ειδήσεων. Επανήλθε.




> Πριν απο λιγο εβλεπα το καναλι της Βουλης, με καμπανα σημα, να μεταδιδει ... ειδησεις !!


Ποιος έλεγε τις ειδήσεις; 
Δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη αποκωδικοποιητή.  :Razz:

----------


## zillion

> Το ρολόι κρύφτηκε προσωρινά λόγω δελτίου ειδήσεων. Επανήλθε.


Ναι. Έφυγε η Στάι και επανήλθε το ρολόι.

----------


## no_logo

> Και σας πειράζει όταν κάποιος κάνει χρήση πχ της ΕΡΤ για να βγάλει χρήμματα;
> Θα ήθελα ενα Ναι ή ενα όχι ώστε μετά να δούμε όλους τους άλλους που ξαφνικά κάνανε εμφάνιση για την ΕΡΤ


αν και δεν βγάζει ιδιαίτερο νόημα (ως συνήθως) το μήνυμα σου

γούγλισε τι σημαίνει κλοπή λογότυπου και εδώ μιλάμε για λογότυπο ελληνικού δημοσίου, περιουσία του.
πριν γράψεις "εξυπνάδα" ενημερώσου πως όλα τα άρθρα του περιοδικού είναι ανυπόγραφα και η κεντρική συνέντευξη (Στεφανίδου) δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από την συνεντευξιαζόμενη.  με λίγα λόγια τεύχος αρπαχτή

----------


## Lord Basil

για οσους δεν "ξερουν" τι υπογραφουν....

ο νομος 4002 αρθρο 66 του κου βενιζελου του 2011 ( δλδ προηγουμενη κυβερνηση ) που αναφερεται ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ οτι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα καταργηση φορεων ΝΠΙΔ ( και λεει ξεκαθαρα & για την ΕΡΤ ) αν το κρινει η κυβερνηση 




ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ !!!

----------


## nostra_fora

Το Μαξίμου διαρρέει οτι "η κυβέρνηση αυτη δεν μπορει να σταθεί"

----------


## Bhaal

Αλήτες πολιτικοί. Χρονοτριβούν μέχρι να βγει η απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Με άλλα λόγια, μεταθέτουν στη Δικαστική Εξουσία να πάρει απόφαση, ως μη όφειλε, για να μη χρεωθούν απώλεια ψήφων.

----------


## washcloud

> μια χαρά πούλαγε και μάλιστα χωρίς να χώνει cd/dvd και άλλους κατιμάδες


Διόρθωση : οπτικά δισκάκια, έβαζε. Με υλικό από το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ. Και φυσικά πάντως, μόνο κατιμάς δεν ήταν (ειδικά τα "θέατρα της Δευτέρας" και οι διάφορες σειρές που σώζονται κι έχουν ήδη ψηφιοποιηθεί).

Τώρα το πόσο πούλαγε δεν το ξέρω (και αν οι επιστροφές του ήταν δυσανάλογες του κόστους έκδοσής του ή όχι), αλλά λογικά να το πάρεις, ως το φθηνότερο από τα υπόλοιπα "τοπ" γνωστά, τα τελευταία χρόνια πρέπει να είχε πέραση, ειδικά στην επαρχία κι ακόμη ειδικότερα από μεσηλικο-υπερήλικες που ακόμη και πάντα θα έχουν σχέση με τα έντυπα...

(...φαντάζομαι δε ότι πρέπει να τσίμπησε πολλά το "ψευδεπίγραφο" -με πλήρη τίτλο "ο κόσμος στη ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ"- που κυκλοφόρησε, λόγω του τί έχει συμβεί από την περασμένη Τρίτη....Έστω και ως πρώτη κυκλοφορία, και γιατί όχι και μόνη...)
(...το δε "ωραίο" είναι που κυκλοφόρησε με εξώφυλλο κι ένθετο την "εθνική μας κρεοπώλισσα"...Και με τίτλο,,,"περνάω πολλά αλλά αντέχω"...Πόσος εμετός πια...Δε μας έχει μείνει στομάχι για στομάχι...)




> Και σας πειράζει όταν κάποιος κάνει χρήση πχ της ΕΡΤ για να βγάλει χρήμματα;
> Θα ήθελα ενα Ναι ή ενα όχι ώστε μετά να δούμε όλους τους άλλους που ξαφνικά κάνανε εμφάνιση για την ΕΡΤ


Τί εννοείς με την πρώτη πρόταση;! (...ούτε ο Σίμος τέτοιο ερώτημα...)
Τί εννοείς με το "ένα ναι ή ένα όχι";
Τί εννοείς με το "μετά" και με ότι ακολουθεί το "μετά"...;

Γενικώς...κάνε ένα ρηλόαντ, στο πιο "περίεργο" ποστ που έχω μέχρι στιγμής πετύχει στο παρόν θρεντ...

----------


## sdikr

> αν και δεν βγάζει ιδιαίτερο νόημα (ως συνήθως) το μήνυμα σου
> 
> γούγλισε τι σημαίνει κλοπή λογότυπου και εδώ μιλάμε για λογότυπο ελληνικού δημοσίου, περιουσία του.
> πριν γράψεις "εξυπνάδα" ενημερώσου πως όλα τα άρθρα του περιοδικού είναι ανυπόγραφα και η κεντρική συνέντευξη (Στεφανίδου) δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από την συνεντευξιαζόμενη.  με λίγα λόγια τεύχος αρπαχτή


Σκέψου απλά nerit.gr

----------


## mpetou

> Σκέψου απλά nerit.gr


η ραδιοτηελεοραση ειναι *κατοχυρωμενο εμπορικο σημα* (registered trademark) το νεριτ ΔΕΝ ειναι δεν μιλαμε για ιδια πραγματα και ουτε εχουνε σχεση.
Στην ραδιοτηλεοραση εχουμε παρανομια απο τον ιδιωτη που εβγαλε το μαιμου περιοδικο ενω στην αλλη εχουμε παρανομια της ΕΕΤΤ και κατα συνεπεια της κυβερνησης
που εχει κοψει παρανομα το domain

----------


## sdikr

> η ραδιοτηελεοραση ειναι *κατοχυρωμενο εμπορικο σημα* (registered trademark) το νεριτ ΔΕΝ ειναι δεν μιλαμε για ιδια πραγματα


Εντάξει,  σαν το κατεβάζω διανομές Linux ενα πράγμα

----------


## hedgehog

> Εντάξει,  σαν το κατεβάζω διανομές Linux ενα πράγμα


μα καμία σχέση....

αν θες κάτι πιο κοντινό κοίτα γιατί τα της mozilla στο debian λέγονται icewisel, icedove κλπ...

----------


## apnet

Φαίνεται πως ίσως και την τελευταία στιγμή ο φασισμός (τουλάχιστον με αυτό τον απροκάλυπτο τρόπο) δεν μπορεί να περάσει... Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, ίσως να έχουμε μέσα μας ακόμα κάτι από όσα με μανία προσπαθούν να μας στερήσουν.

----------


## patch

τα υπογλώσσια ρε παιδιά στην κυρία
ρε τα υπογλώσσια γρήγορα



και τώρα πασχε ;;; νδ+χα χέρι χέρι και εσύ που ;

----------


## PopManiac

> Φαίνεται πως ίσως και την τελευταία στιγμή ο φασισμός (τουλάχιστον με αυτό τον απροκάλυπτο τρόπο) δεν μπορεί να περάσει... Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, ίσως να έχουμε μέσα μας ακόμα κάτι από όσα με μανία προσπαθούν να μας στερήσουν.


Μπα, μάλλον ο Κουβέλης πολύ καθυστερημένα κατάλαβε σε ποια κυβέρνηση "συγκυβερνά" και η ΔΗΜΑΡ αποδεδειγμένα φυλλοροεί σε στελέχη και ψηφοφόρους  :Whistling:

----------


## apnet

Σε καμία υπόληψη δεν έχω την κυρ-Φώτη για να εξηγούμαστε. Αναγκάστηκε από τις αντιδράσεις, κόσμου και μέρους των βουλευτών του. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν του το πιστώνω. Για φτύσιμο είναι όπως και οι άλλοι.

----------


## kkgas

λες να...............................   μπα!!!!!!!!!!!!!  δεν νομιζω..................................      κι΄αμα???????????????????

----------


## patch

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...gei-sto-dromo/

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ποιο εφημερεύει απόψε ;

----------


## Bhaal

Η ΝΔ θα πάει μάλλον για ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Αν κάνουν πως πάνε σε εκλογές, και σκατώσουν το προεκλογικό παιχνίδι περί Greek success story της Μέρκελ, θα τους ξεσκίσει η μαντάμ.

- - - Updated - - -




> http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...gei-sto-dromo/
> 
> 
> 
> ποιο εφημερεύει απόψε ;


Η γελοιότητα των διαπλεκόμενων. Τι περίμενες;

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

αν πάει για εκλογές θα ξεκινήσει το ίδιο παιχνιδάκι τρομοκρατίας απο την Ευρώπη περι χρεωκοπίας και ο κόσμος θα βγάλει το Πασόκ .. τα ίδια και τα ίδια δηλαδή..

----------


## nostra_fora

Δεν πιστευω οτι θα παμε για εκλογες.
Στην χειροτερη θα συνεχισουν ΝΔ-Πασοκ χερι-χερι,ΑΝ βγει Η ΔΗΜΑΡ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ο κόσμος ΔΕ θέλει εκλογές.-

----------


## vgiozo

> http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...gei-sto-dromo/
> 
> 
> 
> ποιο εφημερεύει απόψε ;


Ποιός τις αγοράζει αυτές τις εφημερίδες ρε φούστη μου;

----------


## OnAl3rt

> αν πάει για εκλογές θα ξεκινήσει το ίδιο παιχνιδάκι τρομοκρατίας απο την Ευρώπη περι χρεωκοπίας και ο κόσμος θα βγάλει το Πασόκ .. τα ίδια και τα ίδια δηλαδή..


Το ΠΑΣΟΚ; LOL... 5% και πολύ του...

...........

Τα πορνοκάναλα σε κάνουν λουρίδες κυρ. Φώτη... Κάτι θα καταλάβεις κι από αυτό... Αν το αντέξεις και βγάλεις τη νύχτα...  :Razz:

----------


## 29gk

> Ο κόσμος ΔΕ θέλει εκλογές.-


Mηπως να μας πληροφορουσες και για το τι θελει ;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Mηπως να μας πληροφορουσες και για το τι θελει ;


Μη τσιμπάς. Ειρωνεύομαι  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## washcloud

> για οσους δεν "ξερουν" τι υπογραφουν....
> 
> ο νομος 4002 αρθρο 66 του κου βενιζελου του 2011 ( δλδ προηγουμενη κυβερνηση ) που αναφερεται ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ οτι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα καταργηση φορεων ΝΠΙΔ ( και λεει ξεκαθαρα & για την ΕΡΤ ) αν το κρινει η κυβερνηση 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...δεν μπορώ να διευκρινίσω τί ακριβώς θες να "πεις" με το δικό σου κείμενο ("πού το πας" κτλ), αλλά όσον αφορά την παράθεση του συγκεκριμένου ΦΕΚ, και σχετικά με την ΕΡΤ :
1) Μπορεί να έχει μπει ως αναφορά σε ένα γενικό τσουβάλιασμα οργανισμών προς σκότωμα, ΑΛΛΑ αυτό δεν δίνει το απόλυτο δικαίωμα να κάνει η κάθε κυβέρνηση ό,τι της καβλώσει. Ειδικά με την ΕΡΤ, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θέμα με τις "εθνικής σημασίας δραστηριότητές της" (καλή ώρα, όπως παρανόμως κατέβασε τους διακόπτες της και έπαψε η μετάδοση εθνικών σημάτων). Επίσης, κι επειδή υπάρχουν εργασιακά δικαιώματα, δεν μπορεί με "αποφασίζομεν κι διατάσσομεν" να ξεκληρίζει διά μέσου του "κλεισίματος των διακοπτών" τους εργαζόμενους (και προφανώς, αν πάνε όπως γουστάρει η κυβένρηση τα πράγματα, ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ κατά τ' άλλα θέμα με τις συνδικαλιστικές παραμέτρους του ζητήματος...). Ολ' αυτά θέλουν και ΟΦΕΙΛΟΥΝ να έχουν σχέδιο ΣΥΝΝΟΜΟ, κι όχι επειδή ο χοντρός έγραψε έναν "νόμο" (που υπερψηφίστηκε κατόπιν βεβαίως), να νομίζουν κάποιοι ότι σε κάποιους άλλους δίνεται το δικαίωμα να κάνουν, πατώντας πάνω σε αυτόν τον νόμο, να τον ΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΟΥΝ όπως τους καβλώσει, να τον ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΝ όπως τους καβλώσει, όπως κι όποτε τους καβλώσει. Γιατί αν ένας νόμος σκαλώνει πάνω σε έναν άλλο, τότε πάπαλα.
2) ...αυτό που παρέθεσες, κάνε τον κόπο να το διαβάσεις κι όλας, διότι μιλάει για "κατάργηση, ή αναδιάρθωση ή συγχώνευση". Δεν λέει για λουκέτο ημέρας. Μ' άλλα λόγια, ΔΙΝΕΙ περιθώρια κινήσεων, ανάλογα με τη σημασία του κάθε οργανισμού (αυτό έλλειπε δηλαδή). Και με ακόμα πιο άλλα λόγια, το δικαίωμα που δίνει στις κυβερνήσεις, είναι ναι να "αναδιαρθώσουν Ή να συγχνεύσουν Ή να καταργήσουν" οργανισμούς, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Και μιας και είπαμε για περίπτωση, ΕΠΙΣΗΣ δεν έχεις διαβάσει το "εάν επιβαρύνει οργανισμός τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό". Που στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ, μάλλον ο...κρατικός προϋπολογισμός είναι που την επιβαρύνει, καθώς ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ εισπράτεται το "ειδικό τέλος" μέσω ΔΕΗ, και ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό αυτού πάει στο ΚΡΑΤΟΣ, και όχι στα ταμεία της...Και για την ακρίβεια, από τη στιγμή που η ΕΡΤ αποδίδει φόρους και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, τον ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό (= ΔΕΝ έχει ελλείματα, όπως τα ασπόνδυλα διατείνονται για να κάνουν τα γούστα τους...). Αν επιβαρύνει κάποιον η ΕΡΤ, είναι όσους πληρώνουν ΔΕΗ...(και τώρα θυμήθηκα τον άλλον που έγραφε για παπούδες και αποθήκες και βάρκες και πλήρωνε 4-5 λογαριασμούς...).

Σούμα : οι κυβερνήσεις, ναι, το έχουν το δικαίωμα, αν κρίνουν, μέχρι και να καταργήσουν δημοσίου συμφέροντος οργανισμούς, με την προϋπόθεση να είναι επιβαρυντικοί στον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, με βάση τον εν λόγω νόμο.
Αυτό που ΔΕΝ τους δίνει ως δικαίωμα, ο εν λόγω νόμος, είναι να γαμάν ό,τι-όποιον-όποτε-όπως ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ. Στην χειρότερη, μπορούν να το κάνουν μέσα από σχέδιο και συγκεκριμένες, ΕΝΝΟΜΕΣ, διαδικασίες.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ο κόσμος ΔΕ θέλει εκλογές.-


φαντάζομαι κάνεις πλάκα  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μη τσιμπάς. Ειρωνεύομαι


ήμουν σίγουρος

----------


## Νικαετός

Από όσο κατάλαβα, ο Βενιζέλος είπε ότι δεν αξίζει για χάρη της ΕΡΤ να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση. Άρα ή έρχεσαι μπάρμπα Φώτη και εσύ πίσω ή συνεχίζουμε μόνοι μας. Από αύριο γυρίζουμε στα ίδια. Εκλογές ΔΕΝ θέλει η τρικοματική και τα σκουπιδοκάναλα (ειδικά τώρα). Όλοι οι άλλοι θέλουν και παραθέλουν.

----------


## patch

> Mηπως να μας πληροφορουσες και για το τι θελει ;


τρύπες στο νερό ! 
κυβέρνηση με όραμα τετραετίας !

ανεύθυνε !

----------


## Bhaal

Βγήκε ο Βενιζέλος με το γνωστό αυτοκρατορικό ύφος ξερόλα και είπε: "Οι πολίτες δεν θέλουν εκλογές." 
Τι λες ρε μακάκα; Εμένα με ρώτησες; 




Του Πέτρου Ζερβού.

----------


## PopManiac

> Από όσο κατάλαβα, ο Βενιζέλος είπε ότι δεν αξίζει για χάρη της ΕΡΤ να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση. Άρα ή έρχεσαι μπάρμπα Φώτη και εσύ πίσω ή συνεχίζουμε μόνοι μας. Από αύριο γυρίζουμε στα ίδια. Εκλογές ΔΕΝ θέλει η τρικοματική και τα σκουπιδοκάναλα (ειδικά τώρα).* Όλοι οι άλλοι θέλουν και παραθέλουν*.


Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος για το τελευταίο (σε bold). Μόνο για την ΧΑ είμαι βέβαιος πως θέλει μιας και είναι το μόνο κόμμα (δλδ ομάδα εγκληματιών αλλά τεσπά) που με κάθε βεβαιότητα θα βγει ενισχυμένο

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Από όσο κατάλαβα, ο Βενιζέλος είπε ότι δεν αξίζει για χάρη της ΕΡΤ να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση.


Ο Βενιζέλος δε θα ρίξει τη κυβέρνηση ακόμη κι αν χρειαστεί να κάνει βόλτα με φούστα στην Ερμού.

Αν γίνουν εκλογές ξέρει τι ποσοστό τον περιμένει. 

Αυτά που λέει είναι για κατανάλωση.

----------


## emeliss

> Μπα, μάλλον ο Κουβέλης πολύ καθυστερημένα κατάλαβε σε ποια κυβέρνηση "συγκυβερνά" και η ΔΗΜΑΡ αποδεδειγμένα φυλλοροεί σε στελέχη και ψηφοφόρους


Ηξερε μια χαρά. Ομως μετα την χθεσινή κωλοτουμπα είχε δυο επιλογές. Να βάλει πλάτη στην κυβέρνηση και να διαλυθεί η ΔΗΜΑΡ ή να το παίξει δημοκράτης. Διάλεξε (για απόψε) το δεύτερο.

----------


## 29gk

> Από όσο κατάλαβα, ο Βενιζέλος είπε ότι δεν αξίζει για χάρη της ΕΡΤ να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση. Άρα ή έρχεσαι μπάρμπα Φώτη και εσύ πίσω ή συνεχίζουμε μόνοι μας. Από αύριο γυρίζουμε στα ίδια. Εκλογές ΔΕΝ θέλει η τρικοματική και τα σκουπιδοκάναλα (ειδικά τώρα). Όλοι οι άλλοι θέλουν και παραθέλουν.


Kαι για φαντασου, αυριο το πρωι, ο κυρ-Κουβελης να εχει φυγει, ο Βενιζελος και τα υπολοιπα ρεταλια ( πλην Σκανδαλιδη και καποιων αλλων οπως ακουγεται ) να στηριζουν ΝΔ και Σαμαρα και στο ξαφνικο να επιστρεφει στο ΠΑΣΟΚ ο ιδιοκτητης, για την ακριβεια ο χαζος απογονος του και να ζηταει .....ιδιοκατοικηση.

Για ποτε θα πεταχτει οξω ο χοντρος ή μεσα στην φιλοξενη δεξια αγκαλια, μαλλον δεν θα το προλαβει το ανθρωπινο ματι.

----------


## Bhaal

> Ο κόσμος ΔΕ θέλει εκλογές.-


Σαν τους χρησμούς της Πυθίας ένα πράγμα.
Ο κόσμος δε, θέλει εκλογές
Ο κόσμος δεν θέλει εκλογές.

Αυτό το "δε" τι ακριβώς είναι τελικά; Συμπλεκτικός σύνδεσμος ή αρνητικό μόριο;

----------


## Νικαετός

΄Δεν πειράζει Ποπ, (που πειράζει) αν έχει "ρεύμα" ας αποτυπωθεί να πέσει το γέλιο της αρκούδας. Περάσαμε εμφύλιο και χούντα. Ας δούμε και τη ΧΑ στην κυβέρνηση ή στην αξ. αντιπολίτευση για να καταλάβει ο έλληνας πόσο μακάκας είναι. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πέσουν οι μάσκες. 
Να καταλάβουν κάποιοι "αγωνιστές" εδώ μέσα για πόσο ηλίθιο λαό μιλάμε. Εγώ πάω για ύπνο.  :Sad:

----------


## emeliss

> Ποιός τις αγοράζει αυτές τις εφημερίδες ρε φούστη μου;


Εχουν ξεφύγει τελείως όλες οι φυλλάδες.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Στον Alpha δίνουν ρέστα.

Βλέπει κανένας?  :Laughing:

----------


## 29gk

Και αν αυριο το πρωι, το ΠΑΣΟΚ με τον Βενιζελο πλην μερικων αλλα σιγουρα ελαχιστων διαφωνουντων, στηριξει την ΝΔ και οι Σημιτικοι της ΔΗΜΑΡ που ειναι και καμποσοι για να μην πω πανω απο τους μισους, αφησουν στην ακρη τον κατα-ταλαιπωρημενο κυρ Φωτη και παν και αυτοι και στηριξουν ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ και μεταρρυθμισεις ; Αν λεμε , αν..... Μεχρι ποτε μπορει να παει μια κυβερνηση μικροτερου αριθμου βουλευτων αλλα πιο "καθαρη" και ελεγχομενη της ταξης των 155 βουλευτων ; Ποσες διαφορες θα εχει σε σχεση με μια των 165 βουλευτων ; Ποιοτικα ;

----------


## eqvus

> Στον Alpha δίνουν ρέστα.
> 
> Βλέπει κανένας?


Μπα, στο Mega είναι πολύ καλύτερα, δεν έχουν ξεπεράσει ακόμα το σοκ.
Απλά Κ-Η-Δ-Ε-Ι-Α

- - - Updated - - -




> Και αν αυριο το πρωι, το ΠΑΣΟΚ με τον Βενιζελο πλην μερικων αλλα σιγουρα ελαχιστων διαφωνουντων, στηριξει την ΝΔ και οι Σημιτικοι της ΔΗΜΑΡ που ειναι και καμποσοι για να μην πω πανω απο τους μισους, αφησουν στην ακρη τον κατα-ταλαιπωρημενο κυρ Φωτη και παν και αυτοι και στηριξουν ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ και μεταρρυθμισεις ; Αν λεμε , αν..... Μεχρι ποτε μπορει να παει μια κυβερνηση μικροτερου αριθμου βουλευτων αλλα πιο "καθαρη" και ελεγχομενη της ταξης των 155 βουλευτων ; Ποσες διαφορες θα εχει σε σχεση με μια των 165 βουλευτων ; Ποιοτικα ;


Άσε μας να το διασκεδάσουμε κανα μισάωρο :Smile: 
Αμέσως να μας προσγειώσεις...

----------


## emeliss

> Στον Alpha δίνουν ρέστα.
> 
> Βλέπει κανένας?


Αξιοι. Η δημοσιογραφία όπως πρέπει να ειναι.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

πολιτική σταθερότητα για το καλό της Ελλάδας λέει.. τι πίνει; αν ηταν άνεργος τα ίδια θα έλεγε; Η ακροδεξιά προπαγανδίζει με αγωνία.

----------


## kkgas

το ΔΝΤ εβγαλε ανακοινωση "αν υπαρξει πολιτικη αποσταθεροποιηση δεν εκταμιευουμε"

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> το ΔΝΤ εβγαλε ανακοινωση "αν υπαρξει πολιτικη αποσταθεροποιηση δεν εκταμιευουμε"


Επίσης σε 12 ώρες θα έχει ζέστη.

----------


## Bhaal

Είδα κι εγώ Αlpha πάνω στο ζάπινγκ.
Το μπασμένο ο Βερύκιος γελοίο ανεβάζει γελοίο κατέβαζει τον Κουβέλη. Είναι για πολλά χαστούκια.
Όπως είναι και ο Κούρος στον ΑΝΤ1... τη στιγμή που του είπε η Χούκλη πως ο Κουβέλης επικαλέστηκε και ζήτημα λειτουργίας των δημοκρατικών θεσμών, τι απάντησε το υποκείμενο σε έξαλλη κατάσταση; "Ποια δημοκρατία; Αν δεν υπάρχει χώρα δεν υπάρχει ούτε δημοκρατία..."   Δηλαδή, ας πορευόμαστε για την ώρα με τη χούντα κι αργότερα φέρνουμε και την Δημοκρατία.

Το MEGA δε, έβγαλε ήδη τίτλους: "ΔΝΤ: τέρμα τα χρήματα αν πάτε σε εκλογές"  

Κανείς δεν μιλάει για τον φασισμό και τον αυταρχισμό του Σαμαρά ο οποίος δεν σέβεται ούτε νόμους ούτε δικαστικές αποφάσεις. Έχει βγει από το κάδρο των διαπλεκόμενων για τα καλά.

Κατά τα άλλα: ο Λοβέρδος-καταστροφέας του τομέα Υγείας έκανε ήδη δήλωση στήριξης της χουντοκυβέρνησης.

----------


## emeliss

Πρέπει να ξαναγίνουμε πρεζάκια. Θέλω την δόση μου!!!!

----------


## 29gk

> Μπα, στο Mega είναι πολύ καλύτερα, δεν έχουν ξεπεράσει ακόμα το σοκ.
> Απλά Κ-Η-Δ-Ε-Ι-Α


Στο ΜΕGA ειναι το γελιο αλλα δεν θα αρνηθεις, πως ανθρωπος που αντεχει να βλεπει τον Βερυκιο να κανει εμπεριστατωμενες πολιτικες αναλυσεις, εε δε μπορει να μην ειναι ...μερακλης .... !

----------


## Bhaal

> το ΔΝΤ εβγαλε ανακοινωση "αν υπαρξει πολιτικη αποσταθεροποιηση δεν εκταμιευουμε"


Να μην εκταμιεύσουν ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ! Δεν θέλουμε άλλα χρέη. Αει στο διάβολο πια!  :Evil:

----------


## no_logo

Όαση η πρώην ΕΡΤ
Αδυνατώ να εξηγήσω πως βλέπετε αυτούς που βρίζετε στα τελευταία μηνύματα σας

----------


## 29gk

> Είδα κι εγώ Αlpha πάνω στο ζάπινγκ.
> Το μπασμένο ο Βερύκιος γελοίο ανεβάζει γελοίο κατέβαζει τον Κουβέλη. Είναι για πολλά χαστούκια.
> Όπως είναι και *ο Κούρος στον ΑΝΤ1*... τη στιγμή που του είπε η Χούκλη πως ο Κουβέλης επικαλέστηκε και ζήτημα λειτουργίας των δημοκρατικών θεσμών, τι απάντησε το υποκείμενο σε έξαλλη κατάσταση; "Ποια δημοκρατία; Αν δεν υπάρχει χώρα δεν υπάρχει ούτε δημοκρατία..."   Δηλαδή, ας πορευόμαστε για την ώρα με τη χούντα κι αργότερα φέρνουμε και την Δημοκρατία.
> 
> Το MEGA δε, έβγαλε ήδη τίτλους: "ΔΝΤ: τέρμα τα χρήματα αν πάτε σε εκλογές"  
> 
> Κανείς δεν μιλάει για τον φασισμό και τον αυταρχισμό του Σαμαρά ο οποίος δεν σέβεται ούτε νόμους ούτε δικαστικές αποφάσεις. Έχει βγει από το κάδρο των διαπλεκόμενων για τα καλά.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα: ο Λοβέρδος-καταστροφέας του τομέα Υγείας έκανε ήδη δήλωση στήριξης της χουντοκυβέρνησης.


Του οποιου η γυναικα ειναι παρουσιαστρια στην ΝΕΤ. Απολυμενη φυσικα !!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε να δούμε η καραμέλα των δόσεων πόσες φορές θα πιάσει... 

Μια του κλέφτη, δυό του κλέφτη κλπ...

----------


## gkamared

Παιδιά όσοι συνεργάστηκαν με την Νέα δημοκρατία και το ΠΑΣΟΚ τους έχεσαν ετσει δεν είναι

----------


## kkgas

> Επίσης σε 12 ώρες θα έχει ζέστη.


 ετσι ειπανε στον real.

οχι οτι μου κανει εντυπωση αν το ειπανε

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

Βερίκοκος διαβάζει μήνυμα τηλεθεατή που αγωνιά για τις εξελίξεις.. Αν πάμε για εκλογές "πεθαίνει το εμπόριο και η οικονομία" 
Κι όμως το παραπάνω δεν είναι καθόλου ανέκδοτο όσο γελοίο κι αν ακούγεται...!

----------


## Bhaal

> Στο ΜΕGA ειναι το γελιο αλλα δεν θα αρνηθεις, πως ανθρωπος που αντεχει να βλεπει τον Βερυκιο να κανει εμπεριστατωμενες πολιτικες αναλυσεις, εε δε μπορει να μην ειναι ...μερακλης .... !


Υπαινιγμός για μένα ήταν αυτό;  :Laughing:  Μου ήρθε να σπάσω την τηλεόραση, πλάκα πλάκα.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

που παίζει καλύτερη Stand up propaganda comedy;  Alpha ή Μega; αναγούλιασα τα κλείνω..

----------


## 29gk

> Υπαινιγμός για μένα ήταν αυτό;  Μου ήρθε να σπάσω την τηλεόραση, πλάκα πλάκα.


Στον DSLaManiaC, αλλα αν γουσταρεις και συ......  :Razz:

----------


## nostra_fora

Σύμφωνα με την ΕΡΤ,ο Σαμαράς θα προχωρήσει σε δικομματικη κυβέρνηση,παρέα με ανεξάρτητους (πρώην δημαρ ίσως ; )

----------


## Bhaal

> Όαση η πρώην ΕΡΤ
> Αδυνατώ να εξηγήσω πως βλέπετε αυτούς που βρίζετε στα τελευταία μηνύματα σας


ΝΕΤ βλέπω αλλά αναγκάστηκα να κάνω ένα ζάπινγκ διότι άκουσα κάτι κραυγές και μπινελίκια από το καθιστικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σύμφωνα με την ΕΡΤ,ο Σαμαράς θα προχωρήσει σε δικομματικη κυβέρνηση,παρέα με ανεξάρτητους (πρώην δημαρ ίσως


Ο Μαρκόπουλος από τους ΑΝΕΛ είναι βέβαιο πως θα επιστρέψει να [ξανα]δώσει τα διαπιστευτήριά του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον DSLaManiaC, αλλα αν γουσταρεις και συ......


Δεν βλέπονται οι διαπλεκόμενοι με τίποτα.

----------


## washcloud

> ΄Δεν πειράζει Ποπ, (που πειράζει) αν έχει "ρεύμα" ας αποτυπωθεί να πέσει το γέλιο της αρκούδας. Περάσαμε εμφύλιο και χούντα. Ας δούμε και τη ΧΑ στην κυβέρνηση ή στην αξ. αντιπολίτευση για να καταλάβει ο έλληνας πόσο μακάκας είναι. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πέσουν οι μάσκες. 
> Να καταλάβουν κάποιοι "αγωνιστές" εδώ μέσα για πόσο ηλίθιο λαό μιλάμε. Εγώ πάω για ύπνο.



"Ποιοτικά" το 15% των ψηφοφόρων (κι όχι του συνόλου του πληθυσμού), μπορεί, ναι, να είναι "χαμηλού επιπέδου". Ποιός όμως ευθύνεται γι' αυτό Νικαετέ; Ποιός εννοείς; Τα γονίδιά του; Αν ναι, σαν τί να κάνουμε; Να βρίζουμε "τον θεό", "την ζωή", την φύση, την τύχη;
Αν όχι, κι αν πάρουμε ως δεδομένο την κατάσταση στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και δη την Αττική, τί έχουμε; Έχουμε έναν κόσμο "στο περιθώριο της ζωής", που την βγάζει μια ζωή με 3κ60, έναν κόσμο που έχει φάει αυτή τη μίζερη ζωή σε ουρές ΙΚΑ κι άλλων κρατικών φορέων, κατά την προσπάθεια να επιβιώσει από τα ψίχουλα υπηρεσιών/παροχών του γνωστού σε όλους μας κράτους μας. Όταν αυτός ο κόσμος ανοίγει το βρωμόκουτο απ' το '90 και βλέπει ότι για όλα φταίνε οι αλβανοπακιστανοί (ληστείες, βιασμούς, φόνους, λαθρεμπόρια κλπκλπ) (...αλλά δεν βλέπει ότι το συντριπτικό ποσοστό αυτών έχτιζε γι' αυτόν, μάζευε κηπευτικά, του έκανε καθαριότητα, του κουβάλαγε τα χαμαλίκια κλπκλπ), κι όταν οι αστυνομικές αρχές αποδεικνύονται λίγοι, ανεπαρκείς, διεφθαρμένοι για να τον προστατεύσουν, όταν βλέπει ότι το κράτος δεν νοιάζεται για την πείνα του, τότε είναι λογικό και φυσιολογικό να πει, όταν θα σκάσει η κάθε εθνικιστική συμμορία να βαράει τους μαυριδερούς και να μοιράζει πατατόρυζα, "ε αυτοί μάλιστα". Σαφώς και δεν είναι όλοι όσοι ψηφίζουν/θα ψηφίσουν τους εν λόγω, αυτής της κατηγορίας. Βεβαίως και υπάρχουνε οι ανεγκέφαλοι που θα τρώνε πάντα το παραμύθι του εθνικοφασισμού ως την σωτηρία. Όμως δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο.
...και ρωτάω εγώ τώρα, τί φταίει αυτός ο κόσμος που έχουν φροντίσει είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα για την ηλιθιότητά του; Στην ελιτίστικη ελληνική κοινωνία, πότε είχε την ευκαιρία να εκτεθεί σε κάτι περισσότερο από τις βιτρίνες που τον ποδηγετούν, καθιστώντας τον το χείριστο από το ποσοστό των προβάτων που ως μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αποτελούν τον εθνικό ψηφοφορικό κορμό; Τί φταίει ο κόσμος για τη βλακεία του;
 Το να τα ρίχνουμε στον κόσμο, τη στιγμή που η νοημοσύνη του είναι όμηρος που βάλλεται 24/7 από χίλιες μεριές στις σύγχρονες κοινωνίες, είναι, νομίζω, τραγικό. Μου θυμίζει καθηγητές που απλώς περιθωριοποιούν μαθητές επειδή δεν είναι "έξυπνοι αρκετά" και "ιδιαιτέρως απροσάρμοστοι", χωρίς να προχωρήσουν ούτε ένα κλικ παραπέρα στην διαφορετική προσέγγιση των "ιδιαίτερων" προσωπικοτήτων που αποτελούν αυτά τα παιδιά...

Ελπίζω να είσαι απλά "θυμωμένος" και "απογοητευμένος" και να τα λες αυτά, γιατί αλλιώς, το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει -έτσι όπως το θέτεις- είναι να...καθαρίσουμε τους "ηλίθιους" και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι αυτό που θα ήθελες ως πρόταση...

(...ακόμη και η "νέα γενιά της Φατμαγκιούλ" που είχες γράψει πριν μέρες, ακόμη κι αν δεν "δικιολογείται", έχει πολύ καλούς λόγους που είναι "στην κατάσταση που είναι", καθώς από παντού βάλλεται. Δεν το βλέπεις; )

Πιστεύω πως δεν χωράει άσπρο-μαύρο, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Η αποποίηση ευθυνών του καθ' ενός ΕΙΝΑΙ πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να παραγνωρίζουμε το περιβάλλον στο οποίο αυτό συμβαίνει. Δεν μας φταίνε ΜΟΝΟ "οι άλλοι", δεν μας φταίνε ΜΟΝΟ "οι ξένοι", δε μας φταίνε ΜΟΝΟ "οι τραπεζίτες", δεν μας φταίνε ΜΟΝΟ "οι δικοί μας",,,,όπως δεν φταίμε ΜΟΝΟ οι ίδιοι μας. Ο καθ' ένας φταίει για το δικό του κομμάτι, και δεν φταίνε όλες οι μεριές το ίδιο, καθώς είναι και ζήτημα συσχετισμού δυνάμεων.

----------


## nostra_fora

Δηλωση σε λιγο ο Σαμαρας.Δικομματικη κυβερνηση με αλλαγη προσωπων.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ρε δεν είναι δυνατόν να χάνω ατάκες του Βερύκιου "Έχει σπάσει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο από κόσμο που δε θέλει εκλογές" καθώς και "οι επιχειρηματίες είναι στα κάγκελα".

Αφήστε με να γελάσω λίγο.  :Worthy: 

@29gk 
Άνθρωπος που αντέχει να βλέπει το Βερύκιο, έχει humor.

----------


## raspoutiv

μήπως είναι πάλι πιωμένος;

*Spoiler:*









τι θα πει ψήφο ανοχής από τη ΔΗΜΑΡ;
παραμένω στην κυβέρνηση αλλά χωρίς υπουργούς και πολιτικό κόστος;

----------


## nostra_fora

Aπο αυριο κυριοι κυβερνηση του 33%

----------


## raspoutiv

> Aπο αυριο κυριοι κυβερνηση του 33%


πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. ουδεμία νομιμοποίηση για το οτιδήποτε

καλά αν νομίζουν πως αυτή είναι η Σολομόντια λύση που θα τους βγάλει από το αδιέξοδο...
απλά στρώνουν το δρόμο για τη ΧΑ ή κάποιο πραξικόπημα στα ίσα

εκλογές εδώ και τώρα, χωρίς τρομοκρατία, χωρίς εκβιασμούς και χωρίς δαιμονοποίηση της διαδικασίας
αν ο κόσμος αποφασίσει κάτι που δεν τους αρέσει, το πρόβλημα είναι όλο δικό τους. οι συνέπειες αφορούν τον κόσμο άρα η απόφαση πρέπει να ναι δική του

----------


## Bhaal

> Aπο αυριο κυριοι κυβερνηση του 33%


Δεν πρόλαβα να το σκεφτώ. Να 'σαι καλά για την παρατήρηση. 

Και όπως λεει ο Raspoutiv, καμία νομιμοποίηση για τίποτα. Αν δεν καταφέρει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να τους ρίξει και τώρα...

----------


## hedgehog

> Aπο αυριο κυριοι κυβερνηση του 33%





> πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. ουδεμία νομιμοποίηση για το οτιδήποτε


και;

αποδείχτηκε πως δύο άτομα είναι αρκετά να νομοθετούν.

----------


## apnet

Αμφιβάλει κανείς πως ο Σαμαράς είναι ίδιος και χειρότερος με την Χ.Α; Προ ολίγου μέχρι και ο Μιχαλολιάκος διαφώνησε με τον τρόπο που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ!!!! Θα μου πεις τι θα έλεγε με τέτοιες αντιδράσεις... αλλά και μόνο που η Χ.Α διαφώνησε με τον τρόπο... τα λέει όλα νομίζω...

Η κυρά-Όλγα και ο κυρ-Γιάννης ο Πρετεντέρ μόλις μέτρησαν τα κουκιά και έβγαιναν έσκασαν χαμόγελα...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> και;
> 
> αποδείχτηκε πως δύο άτομα είναι αρκετά να νομοθετούν.


Δύο? Μάλλον ένας εννοείς. Ο άλλος βάζει πλάτη για να μη πάει στο 4%.

----------


## Bhaal

Απόφαση του ΣτΕ = πλάτες σε Σαμαρά με λίγες σάλτσες 
1. ΕΡΤ δεν υπάρχει.
2. Οι υπάλληλοι είναι απολυμένοι
3. Δίνεται ένα εύλογο διάστημα μέχρι την έναρξη του νέου φορέα. 

Εν ολίγοις, τι μας είπε το ΣτΕ;
1. Στα παπάρια μας η συνταγματικότητα
2. Στα παπάρια μας η ορθή τήρηση των νόμων
3. Στα παπάρια μας οι Έλληνες πολίτες. Εμείς ψηφίζουμε χουντο-Σαμαρά.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αμφιβάλει κανείς πως ο Σαμαράς είναι ίδιος και χειρότερος με την Χ.Α; Προ ολίγου μέχρι και ο Μιχαλολιάκος διαφώνησε με τον τρόπο που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ!!!! Θα μου πεις τι θα έλεγε με τέτοιες αντιδράσεις... αλλά και μόνο που η Χ.Α διαφώνησε με τον τρόπο... τα λέει όλα νομίζω...
> 
> Η κυρά-Όλγα και ο κυρ-Γιάννης ο Πρετεντέρ μόλις μέτρησαν τα κουκιά και έβγαιναν έσκασαν χαμόγελα...


καλά ότι κάνει κωλοτούμπες ο Μιχαλολιάκος δεν είναι νέο. το συνηθίζουν οι "άμεμπτοι" ακροδεξιοί, κι όχι μόνο αυτοί πάντως. το ΚΚΕ που ναι σταθερό το λένε αποστεωμένο οι κωλοτούμπες

ο Σαχλαμάρας μιλάει σα δασκαλάκος τα πιτσιρίκια. από ρητορική 0. για το τι λέει δε χρειάζεται σχόλιο
αχαχαχα θα εξαντλήσει 4ετία λέει!χαχαχα

----------


## SotSirx

Σαμαρας "Θα εξαντλησει την τετραετια"και συνεπως τον ελληνικο λαο.....

----------


## apnet

Η μειοψηφίσα δικαστής του ΣτΕ είπε το σωστό... Το οποίο φυσικά από όσο μπορώ να ξέρω συνεπάγεται βαρύτατες ποινικές ευθύνες.

----------


## Bhaal

Γιατί γελάτε; Όποιος πιστεύει ότι ο Σαμαράς δεν θα εξαντλήσει την τετραετία αρκεί να ρίξει μια ματιά δίπλα του και να δει τους Έλληνες. Είδατε κανέναν να κουνιέται ή να διαμαρτύρεται;
Είναι πολλά τα πρόβατα.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Αμφιβάλει κανείς πως ο Σαμαράς είναι ίδιος και χειρότερος με την Χ.Α;


Θυμήθηκε τον ακροδεξιό εαυτό του από όταν ήταν στην Πολιτική Άνοιξη.

----------


## patch

δεν την γλιτώνουμε, θα μας σώσει  :Wall:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Σαμαρας "Θα εξαντλησει την τετραετια"και συνεπως τον ελληνικο λαο.....


ναι το είπε .. είναι αποφασισμένος και εμμένει στο να μας διαλύσει εντελώς.. Δεν νομίζω να αντέξει όμως για πολύ.

----------


## apnet

Ο Βενιζέλος προσπαθεί να κρατήσει τους δικούς του ζητώντας ως αντάλλαγμα περισσότερα υπουργεία......

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Η ατάκα "έχει καταργηθεί η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε." δίνει και παίρνει.

Το καταλάβαμε, θα πάει η Digea μόνη της για μονοπώλιο εθνικής κάλυψης.

----------


## SotSirx

> δεν την γλιτώνουμε, θα μας σώσει



Ποιος θα μας πρωτοσωσει σε αυτην την αμοιρη χωρα????

----------


## Bhaal

> Απόφαση του ΣτΕ = πλάτες σε Σαμαρά με λίγες σάλτσες 
> 1. ΕΡΤ δεν υπάρχει.
> 2. Οι υπάλληλοι είναι απολυμένοι
> 3. Δίνεται ένα εύλογο διάστημα μέχρι την έναρξη του νέου φορέα. 
> 
> Εν ολίγοις, τι μας είπε το ΣτΕ;
> 1. Στα παπάρια μας η συνταγματικότητα
> 2. Στα παπάρια μας η ορθή τήρηση των νόμων
> 3. Στα παπάρια μας οι Έλληνες πολίτες. Εμείς ψηφίζουμε χουντο-Σαμαρά.


Οφείλω να ανακαλέσω. Ο Κατρούγκαλος στη ΝΕΤ, ο οποίος έχει μπροστά του την απόφαση, λεει ότι τα σκέλη 1 και 2 δεν αναφέρονται καν, όπως θέλησε να μας πείσει ο χουντο-Σαμαράς στην ομιλία του.

Έχουμε να φάμε χοντρή προπαγάνδα και παραπληροφόρηση από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## SotSirx

> ναι το είπε .. είναι αποφασισμένος και εμμένει στο να μας διαλύσει εντελώς.. Δεν νομίζω να αντέξει όμως για πολύ.


ΔΕΝ αντεχουν αλλους φορους και χαρατσια ο ελληνικος λαος οταν παιρνεις 400 κατοσταρικα δεν ξερεις που να πρωτοδωσεις...
Εχουμε και το ΔΝΤ να μας λεει καταμουτρα "Συγγνωμη αλλα καναμε λαθος",νταξει μωρε χ.....ε η φοραδα στο αλωνι.....

----------


## apnet

Ο Κατρούγκαλος προς το παρόν δεν μίλησε για την σημερινή απόφαση. Επιφυλάχτηκε μέχρι να διαβάσει το κανονικό κείμενο. Ας περιμένουμε.

Μέχρι τότε κι επειδή αναφέρθηκε το ΔΝΤ http://vgaloupis.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_21.html

----------


## patch

Φήμες για καυγά μεταξύ Κουβέλη και Μπίστη-Πσαριανού.  :Whistle: 
σε λίγο στην υπεύθυνη αριστερά δεξιά ;;;

----------


## nostra_fora

Θα δειτε οτι δεν θα φυγει η Δημαρ.

----------


## zillion

Ας συνοψίσουμε βάση των δεδομένων που έχουμε ως τώρα:

1. Το ΣτΕ, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, έβγαλε ξανά μια αρνητική απόφαση. 
2. Ο Βενιζέλος, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, έκανε ξανά κωλοτούμπα. Το πασοκ έχει ξεφτιλιστεί εντελώς.
3. Η έκπληξη : ο μπαρμπα-Φώτης σύρθηκε, κυριολεκτικά, σε μια "κόκκινη" γραμμή ύπο την πίεση του λαϊκού παράγοντα. Να δούμε πια θέση θα κρατήσει η δημαρ στο εξής.

----------


## 29gk

Eξαιρετος πωλητης, you know με ειδικευση στις εξωτερικες πωλησεις και στις επισκεψεις πελατων επι Σημιτη, ο κυριος Μπιστης ετοιμαζεται για μια ακομη αλλαγη. Προς ΝΔ μερια αυτη τη φορα αλλα παντα, μα παντα, με μια αδολη και προοδευτικη ματια.




> Βαρύτατες αιχμές κατά του προέδρου της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς, Φώτη Κουβέλη, αφήνει ο Νίκος Μπίστης, σε ανάρτησή του στο Facebook, κάνοντας λόγο για «παραλογισμό», σχετικά με τη στάση που τήρησε ο πρόεδρος της ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ απέναντι στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> «Ο Κουβελης ολοκλήρωσε σημερα τον παραλογισμό που ξεκίνησε πριν δυο βδομάδες ο Σαμαρας. Και οι δυο χωρίς σχέδιο, χωρίς ψυχραιμία έβαλαν την χωρα σε περιπέτεια. Ξέρω οτι ορισμένοι θα ψάξετε τα ” βαθύτερα αίτια” και θα αναλωθείτε σε αναλύσεις. Ματαιοπονειτε. Οι Αγγλοι το λένε “It is the short answer”. Ο Σημιτης το είπε αλλιώς: ” ελπίζω να έχουν μυαλό όσοι χειρίζονται την υπόθεση”. Ο Βενιζέλος ηταν φωνή λογικής. Μπορούμε να διαφωνούμε μαζί του σε πολλά αλλα οφείλουμε να του αναγνωρίσουμε οτι σε όλη την διάρκεια της κρίσης δεν έπαιξε με την σταθερότητα της χώρας. Λυπάμαι για την στάση της ΔΗΜΑΡ, που βολοδερνει και όποια και αν ειναι η τελική της επιλογή( πχ ανοχή) έχασε το τραίνο και το φάντασμα της καταληξης του Καρατζαφερη πλανάται πάνω της».

----------


## patch

> Ας συνοψίσουμε βάση των δεδομένων που έχουμε ως τώρα:
> 
> 1. Το ΣτΕ, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, έβγαλε ξανά μια αρνητική απόφαση. 
> 2. Ο Βενιζέλος, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, έκανε ξανά κωλοτούμπα. Το πασοκ έχει ξεφτιλιστεί εντελώς.
> 3. Η έκπληξη : ο μπαρμπα-Φώτης σύρθηκε, κυριολεκτικά, σε μια "κόκκινη" γραμμή ύπο την πίεση του λαϊκού παράγοντα. Να δούμε πια θέση θα κρατήσει η δημαρ στο εξής.


δεν σου θυμίζει κάτι ; καρατζαφερυρ Νο2

----------


## Bhaal

> Ο Κατρούγκαλος προς το παρόν δεν μίλησε για την σημερινή απόφαση. Επιφυλάχτηκε μέχρι να διαβάσει το κανονικό κείμενο. Ας περιμένουμε.


Ποια είπε, τότε, ότι είχε μπροστά του; Την προηγούμενη;

- - - Updated - - -

Αρβανιτόπουλος (ΝΔ): "Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά. Η κυβέρνηση θα εξαντλήσει τετραετία. Γι αυτό, άλλωστε, μας ψήφισε ο ελληνικός λαός."

ΜΑΚΑΚΑ ΛΑΕ!

- - - Updated - - -

Παναγιωτόπουλος (ΝΔ): "Εκλογές δεν θα γίνουν. Οι εκλογές δεν συμφέρουν τη χώρα. Συνεχίζουμε στο δρόμο των μεταρρυθμίσεων, είναι μόνοδρομος." 

 :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ποια είπε, τότε, ότι είχε μπροστά του; Την προηγούμενη;


Ανάλυσε την προσωρινή διαταγή. Δεν θέλησε να πάρει πλήρη θέση για την σημερινή απόφαση μέχρι να την διαβάσει. Δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμα.

----------


## apnet

Ακριβώς αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -

Στην ΕΡΤ ξεσαλώνουν, λένε αλήθειες.

Να πάει εισαγγελέας να κάνει έλεγχο να δούμε ποιος έκανε τις λαμογιές τις οποίες προβάλουν ως αιτία για το κλείσιμο.

Να δούμε τι έκαναν εκεί οι διορισμένοι από τις κυβερνήσεις της ΕΡΤ διευθυντές.

Γι' αυτό η εμμονή τους να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. Γι' αυτό η καραμέλα η ΕΡΤ τελείωσε. Τελείωσε άρα δεν είμαστε υπόλογοι για όσα κάναμε τόσα χρόνια εις βάρος σου λαέ και εις βάρος της ενημέρωσής σου.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Στο τσάκ το έσωσαν για εκλογές.Για πόσο όμως;Aντε μέχρι Οκτώβριο,άντε στο τρελό εξτρήμ μέχρι την άνοιξη.

4ετία my ass πιτσαδόρε.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ακριβώς αυτό.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στην ΕΡΤ ξεσαλώνουν, λένε αλήθειες.
> 
> Να πάει εισαγγελέας να κάνει έλεγχο να δούμε ποιος έκανε τις λαμογιές τις οποίες προβάλουν ως αιτία για το κλείσιμο.
> 
> Να δούμε τι έκαναν εκεί οι διορισμένοι από τις κυβερνήσεις της ΕΡΤ διευθυντές.
> ...


αυτό φοβούνται στη ΝΔ γι αυτό δε θέλουν ούτε ώρα ανοιχτή την ΕΡΤ

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο τσάκ το έσωσαν για εκλογές.Για πόσο όμως;Aντε μέχρι Οκτώβριο,άντε στο τρελό εξτρήμ την άνοιξη.4ετία my ass πιτσαδόρε.


ντεμέκ πιτσαδόρος βέβαια
ούτε για πλάκα δε θα άνοιγε αυτός μαγαζί. μόνο να κλείνει ξέρει

----------


## apnet

Αλλά δεν εστίασαν εκεί οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ από την αρχή.

Τα χαρτιά κύριοι, τα ντοκουμέντα όλα σε δημοσίευση. Να δούμε τι έκαναν αυτοί που τώρα μιλάνε για εξυγίανση και που πήραν εντολή να μην κάνουν εκλογές.

Βγάλτε τα όλα στη φόρα, δώσ' τε τους τον πόνο που τους αξίζει.

----------


## flamelab

> Στο τσάκ το έσωσαν για εκλογές.Για πόσο όμως;Aντε μέχρι Οκτώβριο,άντε στο τρελό εξτρήμ μέχρι την άνοιξη.
> 
> 4ετία my ass πιτσαδόρε.


Δεν θελει η Μέρκελ άλλον (Τσίπρα ; ) με τις εκλογές τον Σεπτέμβρη να'ναι τοσο κοντα.

----------


## apnet

Κανείς δεν τον θέλει. Η μη εκλογές εκτός του ότι δεν τις ήθελαν ήταν ΕΝΤΟΛΗ.

Και ως γνωστόν όταν πάρουν εντολή κάνουν πρώτα μπάνιο και μετά κατεβάζουν τα παντελόνια.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πάντως σιγά μην δεχτούν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ αυτά τα μεσοβέζικα ''2000 προσλήψεις και 3μηνες συμβάσεις''

Το κόβω να χουμε πειρατική ΕΡΤ μέχρι είτε να μπουκάρουν τα ΜΑΤ είτε να την κάνει και ο χοντρός με ελαφρά.

----------


## apnet

Εγώ έχω ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα να θέλω 2 εκατομμύρια κόσμο στους δρόμους της Αθήνας να διαδηλώνει ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΑ.

Τους το χρωστάμε. Ενάντια σε όλους που παίζουν πολιτικά παιχνίδια με τις ζωές και τον τόπο μας.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Γιατί γελάτε; Όποιος πιστεύει ότι ο Σαμαράς δεν θα εξαντλήσει την τετραετία αρκεί να ρίξει μια ματιά δίπλα του και να δει τους Έλληνες. Είδατε κανέναν να κουνιέται ή να διαμαρτύρεται;


Φεβρουαριο 2015 έχουμε εκλογή νέου Προεδρου της Δημοκρατιας,για την οποία απαιτούνται 180 έδρες,άρα το αργότερο σε ~19 μηνες θα πάμε σε εκλογές θέλοντας και μη  :Wink: .

Προσωπικά τις εκλογές τις βλέπω το αργότερο μέχρι τα Χριστουγεννα.Με το σημερινο/χθεσινο η Κυβερνηση έβγαλε το καλοκαιρι.Ο Ελληνας μπορεί να μετακινηθει άφοβα από την καφετερια στην παραλία.Από 23 Σεπτέμβρη (μια μέρα μετά τις Γερμανικές εκλογές),τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## apnet

Οι εκλογές θα έφερναν αναταράξεις εντός και εκτός της χώρας και αυτό είναι πολύ πιθανό να δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα στην Μέρκελ και να έδινε πάτημα στους πολιτικούς της αντιπάλους εντός και εκτός Γερμανίας. Έχει επιβάλει λοιπόν σε όλες τις αποικίες της πιστή ακολούθηση των προγραμμάτων και πλήρη υποταγή μέχρι να ξαναγίνει κυβέρνηση. Μετά δε πα να κόψετε και το λαιμό σας.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Εγώ έχω ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα να θέλω 2 εκατομμύρια κόσμο στους δρόμους της Αθήνας να διαδηλώνει ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΑ.
> 
> Τους το χρωστάμε. Ενάντια σε όλους που παίζουν πολιτικά παιχνίδια με τις ζωές και τον τόπο μας.


Μακάρι,αλλά σιγά.Ελπίζω απλά η ΕΡΤ να γίνει συμβολικά αυτή η έννοια της αντίστασης.Πραγματικά ελπίζω η επιμονή της ΕΡΤ να φέρει και τον χοντρό σε σημείο να την κάνει.

Αλλά χλωμό.

----------


## MNP-10

> Πάντως σιγά μην δεχτούν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ αυτά τα μεσοβέζικα ''2000 προσλήψεις και 3μηνες συμβάσεις''


Εντωμεταξυ το γελοίο της υποθεσης ειναι το εξης: Η τροϊκα δηθεν ηθελε 2000 απολυσεις για να εκταμιευσει την επομενη δοση. Αν τους ξαναπαρουν, πως θα παρουν τη δοση? Δε θα πουν "λεφτα γιοκ"? Τωρα δλδ μπορουν να τα παρουν τα λεφτα και χωρις τις απολυσεις? Αν τελικα μπορουσε να τα παρει τα λεφτα η ελλαδα και χωρις τις απολυσεις (αφου θα τους ξαναπροσλαβει) τοτε ποιον δουλευουνε τοσο καιρο οτι ηταν αναγκη? Αυτοκαταρριπτεται η ΠΝΠ και οι λογοι αναγκης.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μακάρι,αλλά σιγά.Ελπίζω απλά η ΕΡΤ να γίνει συμβολικά αυτή η έννοια της αντίστασης.Πραγματικά ελπίζω η επιμονή της ΕΡΤ να φέρει και τον χοντρό σε σημείο να την κάνει.
> 
> Αλλά χλωμό.


Ο χοντρός δε θα τη κάνει για κανένα απολύτως λόγο καθως σε ενδεχόμενες εκλογές θα πιάσει πατο.

Μην ελπίζεις σ αυτό και απολάμβανε τις καθημερινές επικοινωνιακές τουμπες.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## raspoutiv

επειδή δεν κατάλαβα καλά, ο φερετζές του κλέφτη, δλδ η ΔΗΜΑΡ, θα δώσει ψήφο ανοχής;
δλδ θα στηρίζει την κυβέρνηση χωρίς υπουργούς;

πάντως έστω και στο φαίνεσθαι, μια συγκυβέρνηση αποκλειστικά ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι όλα τα λεφτά. πάντα το λέγαμε πως είναι τα ίδια σκατά αλλά οι ψηφοφόροι τους (δυστυχώς έως και 80%) είχαν άλλη άποψη.
μιλάμε για τρελό τραγέλαφο. 
αν η Μέρκελ έχει σκοπό να κάνει προεκλογική εκστρατεία με επιχείρημα τον έλεγχό της στην Ελλάδα, θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει στους γερμανούς φηφοφόρους πως μια κυβέρνηση αποδεδειγμένων κλεφτών είναι προς όφελός τους. με σφραγίδα Μέρκελ πάντα

----------


## MNP-10

> αν η Μέρκελ έχει σκοπό να κάνει προεκλογική εκστρατεία με επιχείρημα τον έλεγχό της στην Ελλάδα, θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει στους γερμανούς φηφοφόρους πως μια κυβέρνηση αποδεδειγμένων κλεφτών είναι προς όφελός τους. με σφραγίδα Μέρκελ πάντα


Δε λεγονται αυτα. Τι να πει? Αυτοι κλεβουν τους Ελληνες για το συμφερον της Γερμανιας?  :Laughing:

----------


## apnet

Έχει σκοπό να μην υπάρξουν τριγμοί και αμφιβολίες στην εφαρμογή των πολιτικών που έχει επιβάλει.


Ποιος πρόσεξε ότι στο βιντεάκι που ανακοινώνει ο Κεδίκογλου το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ από πίσω κάποιος λέει "όταν ήσουν εδώ την γκόμενα την ήθελες" ή κάτι τέτοιο. αχαχχααχαχα

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Νομίζω είναι τρελοί οι συμβολισμοί κυβέρνησης ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ.

Πιστεύω ο κόσμος θα δεί το σχήμα κόκκινο πανί και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ξεσκίσει τις σάρκες της ΝΔ στις επόμενες εκλογές.

----------


## washcloud

> Πάντως σιγά μην δεχτούν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ αυτά τα μεσοβέζικα ''2000 προσλήψεις και 3μηνες συμβάσεις''
> 
> Το κόβω να χουμε πειρατική ΕΡΤ μέχρι είτε να μπουκάρουν τα ΜΑΤ είτε να την κάνει και ο χοντρός με ελαφρά.


 ...όταν ήταν "απόλυση των 2/3 του προσωπικού", φυσικά κι έγινε χαμός. Τώρα που είναι "διατήρηση των 4/5", φοβάμαι πως δύσκολο το βλέπω το "σιγά να μη δεχτούν". Από άποψη ποσοστών μιλώντας, και βλέποντας οι εργαζόμενοι ότι αφού ο Πιτσαράς "είναι ικανός για όλα", φοβάμαι, λέω, πως θα ξεχάσουν το ξέσκισμα του Συντάγματος, το νταβατζιλίκι ενδοτροϊκανών κι εξωτροϊκανών, την "ευκαιρία" όλο αυτό να γενικευτεί με τη συμμετοή του κόσμου και να έχουμε ανατροπές, και θα κοιτάξουν την επιβίωσή τους...Θα είναι πλειοψηφία άλλωστε. Να μην πω ότι ούτως ή άλλως ήδη οι φάτσες τους μοιάζουν "ανακουφισμένες" - καμμία σχέση με την "επαναστατικότητα" των πρώτων ημερών...

Άλλωστε, το ζόρι του Πιτσαρά δεν ήταν τα "τρωκτικά" της ΕΡΤ (πώς να είναι, όταν όπως διόρισε ιδίοις χερσί 30 τέτοιους τον τελευταίο χρόνο, τοποθέτησε διοικητικό προσωπικό του γούστου του κτλκτλ), ούτε οι "υπεράριθμοι" (γιατί αλλιώς θα φτάσουμε να πιστέψουμε ότι όντως θέλει "να σώσει τη χώρα"). Η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και οι απεργίες της ήταν. Και με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, δεν την θέλει στα πόδια του από εδώ και πέρα. Ε μέσα στους 500, μαντεύουμε ποιοί θα είναι. Και οι λοιποί, προβλέπεται να τουμπεκάρουν.
Μην πω ότι λίγο καιρό μετά, θα είναι ικανός να βάλει στα σαξεσιές του, το ότι "παρά τις πιέσεις που δεχτήκαμε, ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΑΜΕ έναν μεγάλο αριθμό εργαζομένων να υπηρετεί έναν μεγάλο οργανισμό όπως ο εθνικός ρ/τ φορέας που έχει και σχετικές ανάγκες"....Μπλιαχ.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Έχει σκοπό να μην υπάρξουν τριγμοί και αμφιβολίες στην εφαρμογή των πολιτικών που έχει επιβάλει.
> 
> 
> Ποιος πρόσεξε ότι στο βιντεάκι που ανακοινώνει ο Κεδίκογλου το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ από πίσω κάποιος λέει "όταν ήσουν εδώ την γκόμενα την ήθελες" ή κάτι τέτοιο. αχαχχααχαχα


αν της κάνουν την κατάλληλη πολεμικοί οι εκλογικοί της αντίπαλοι θα πρέπει να απαντήσει και σε αυτό

σε ποιο δευτερόλεπτο ακούγεται αυτό, μην φάω τον Κεδίκογλου στη μάπα νυχτιάτικα και συγχυστώ;

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Αναρωτιέμαι δημοσκοπικά που να βρίσκεται η ΝΔ ύστερα από τα σημερινά.Νομίζω πλέον με τα τόσα αυτογκόλ του πίτσαμαν θα δούμε πτώση αρκετή δημοσκοπικά.

----------


## mpetou

οταν ειχανε ερθει οι τουρκοι οσοι γινοτανε μουσουλμανοι και δηλώνανε υποταγη στο σουλτανο 
περνανε στο επιθετο κατάληξη και το *γλου* πχ κεδικο*γλου*  τουρκο*γλου* (πραγματικο ονομα βενιζελου πριν το αλλαξει)
Αυτοι τωρα που ειτανε καθαροι τουρκοι ειχανε τουρκικη ονομασια οπως καραμανλης δηλαδη ο αλης του καραμαν της τουρκιας (το καραμαν ειναι χωριο στην ανατολικη τουρκια)

----------


## washcloud

Ποιά αυτογκόλ ρε συ Φιλαδελφειώτη; Ο λαός (δυστυχώς) "ΕΡΤ θέλει" (ή τέλος πάντων κάτι να δείχνει το κοντρόλ στο 1,2,3 , όπως κι αν λέγεται). Αν του δώσει "ΕΡΤ" πίσω, θα πάει σπιτάκι του να κοιτάξει τη μιζέρια του. Σιγά μην κάτσει να προσμετρήσει τα γκολ. Μην πω ότι από εδώ και πέρα θ' αλλάξει και στάση  απέναντι στους εργαζομένους : "ε σιγά, τί θέλουν, να μείνουν ΟΛΟΙ εκεί μέσα, να συνεχίσουν να τρώνε με χρυσοκούταλα, τη στιγμή που εγώ πεινάω;" Μιλάω γι' αυτούς που τον ψήφισαν φυσικά. Και τις απολύσεις του θα κάνει, και τις συχνότητες θ' ανοίξει, και τους συνδικαλιστές θα ξεκληρίσει, κι όλα μέλι-γάλα θα είναι. Αντί για Μελιγαλάς, δυστυχώς...

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Εντωμεταξύ κάπου διάβαζα οτι ο νέος φορέας θα λέγεται πάλι ΕΡΤ με το Ε για ''Εθνική'' ...και καλά απαίτηση των Φώτη/χοντρού.Με τον Φώτιο εκτός ο φάλαινας θα επιμείνει σε αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιά αυτογκόλ ρε συ Φιλαδελφειώτη;


Με την χώρα 10 μέρες + σε limbo και με 3-4 μύρια καθημερινά να βλέπουν πειρατική ΕΡΤ το κόβω να είναι ήδη και 2 μονάδες μπροστά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ

----------


## mpetou

[troll]
θελω να δω ιστορικο συμβιβασμο συριζα-χρυσης αυγης 
δηλαδη φτηνα εργατικα αλλα οχι ελληνικα απλα τους παρανομους να μην τους απελασουνε ουτε να τους σφαξουνε αλλα να τους
στρωσουνε στη δουλεια χωρις ασφαλεια με μονη απολαβη το καθημερινο φαι του ωστε να ζουνε να δουλευουνε και την επομενη μερα και με 1 μερα την εβδομαδα διασκεδαση.
Να αδειασουνε τις φυλακες απο τους αναρχικους κλεφτες κτλπ αλλα να τους στρωσουνε σε καταναγκαστικα εργα.
Ετσι θα ερθει σιγουρα αναπτυξη και κανενας ελληνας δεν θα εξαθλιωθει ουτε θα πληρωνει χαρατσια και φορους..
Με τοσους θα καθομαστε και θα δουλευουνε αλλοι για μας.
Για σκεφτειτε το ? δεν ειναι κακο.. ποιο καλο μου ακουγετε απο αυτα που λενε νδ-πασοκ
[/troll]

----------


## washcloud

Από πού αυτό το 2 % ;
Εγώ πριν, είπα την οπτική μου για το πώς το βλέπει ο "κοσμάκης", από αυτούς που ψήφισαν τον Πίτσα Χατ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να μην ξέρω τί λέω, αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι αλλιώς. Αν εννοείς ότι αυτό το 2 % θα προέλθει από τους ψηφοφόρους του Σόι Μπλε, εγώ πολύ αμφιβάλλω. Ο τυπικός Έλληνας "δεξιός", έχει στο μυαλό του έναν "μεγαλοπρεπή" πρωθυπουργό που άμα λάχει "γαμεί και γδέρνει" (τους εξιτέρουν κάτι τέτοια...δυστυχώς...), που όμως, "ΠΑΡΑ του ότι είναι ενάντια του καλού της χώρας, αν το απαιτήσει ο κόσμος, ΚΑΝΕΙ και πίσω ολίγον τί...". Στο μυαλό του, παίζει να είναι από απόψε ως "Ο Σαμαράς ο Μεγαλοψυχής"........

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Από πού αυτό το 2 % ;


4 μέρες μετά το κλείσιμο ήταν 0.4-0.5 υπέρ ΝΔ στη τελευταία που είδα.Ε τώρα θα χει πάρει κεφάλι ο Τσίπρας.Πως να γίνει,το μαύρο ο πίτσαμαν το χρεώνεται και όσο μένει πειρατική η ΕΡΤ τόσο θα τον πίνει ο ''γαμάω και δέρνω'' λέω γω

----------


## mpetou

ειναι γνωστο οτι ποιο ευκολα πειθεις καποιον οτι το γαλα ειναι μαυρο ή το πετρελαιο ασπρο παρα αλλάζεις αποψη σε δεξιο.

----------


## MNP-10

> Νομίζω είναι τρελοί οι συμβολισμοί κυβέρνησης ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ.
> 
> Πιστεύω ο κόσμος θα δεί το σχήμα κόκκινο πανί και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα ξεσκίσει τις σάρκες της ΝΔ στις επόμενες εκλογές.


Αν κατεβει μονη της η ΝΔ  :Whistle:  Αν δουν οτι δε βγαινουν τα κουκια και οδηγηθουν σε απροσμενες εκλογες, τοτε παντα παιζει το σεναριο του ψηφοδελτιου "σωτηριας της πατριδας" με νδ-πασοκ-δημαρικους-πρωην νδ-πρωην πασοκ-νεοφιλελε κτλ. Αυτοι και καλα "θα εγγυηθουν την ευρωπαϊκη πορεια της χωρας".

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> ειναι γνωστο οτι ποιο ευκολα πειθεις καποιον οτι το γαλα ειναι μαυρο ή το πετρελαιο ασπρο παρα αλλάζεις αποψη σε δεξιο.


Σιγά το pool που έχει η κεντροδεξιά .Παραδοσιακά η Ελλάδα κεντροαριστερά έκλεινε και αυτό όχι μόνο λόγω της σαφούς ιδεολογικής ανωτερότητας της Αριστεράς.

----------


## mpetou

εχει ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι ενα 30% σταθερο.
Υπαρχουνε και μερη στη ελλαδα  που δεν ειναι αριστεροι οι κεντροαριστεροι αλλα αντιδεξιοι οπως στην κρητη που παραδοσιακα ψηφιζουνε αντιδεξια και οχι αριστερα

----------


## MNP-10

> Με την χώρα 10 μέρες + σε limbo και με 3-4 μύρια καθημερινά να βλέπουν πειρατική ΕΡΤ το κόβω να είναι ήδη και 2 μονάδες μπροστά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


Το δυστυχημα ειναι οτι ελαχιστοι βλεπουν πειρατικη ΕΡΤ, και σιγουρα οχι το target market που θα επρεπε να τη βλεπει (ηλικιωμενοι). Οι ηλικιωμενοι / χωρις νετ, που δε ξερουν τα κολπα για πιατα, αναμεταδοσεις, ψηφιακα κτλ, ζουν σε alternate reality οπου η ΕΡΤ εχει κλεισει.

----------


## mpetou

> Το δυστυχημα ειναι οτι ελαχιστοι βλεπουν πειρατικη ΕΡΤ, και σιγουρα οχι το target market που θα επρεπε να τη βλεπει (ηλικιωμενοι). Οι ηλικιωμενοι / χωρις νετ, που δε ξερουν τα κολπα για πιατα, αναμεταδοσεις, ψηφιακα κτλ, ζουν σε alternate reality οπου η ΕΡΤ εχει κλεισει.


σωστο το εχω δει αυτο ο κοσμος απο 40-50 ετων και πανω ζει σε μαυρα μεσανυχτα και λεει ωραια θα πληρωνω λιγοτερο χαρατσι.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Το δυστυχημα ειναι οτι ελαχιστοι βλεπουν πειρατικη ΕΡΤ, και σιγουρα οχι το target market που θα επρεπε να τη βλεπει (ηλικιωμενοι). Οι ηλικιωμενοι / χωρις νετ, που δε ξερουν τα κολπα για πιατα, αναμεταδοσεις, ψηφιακα κτλ, ζουν σε alternate reality οπου η ΕΡΤ εχει κλεισει.


Nah, 4 μύρια είδα μοναδικοί επισκέπτες συγκεντρωτικά χθές τώρα οι γέροι σιγά το πάουερ το εκλογικό με όσα έχουν φάει με συντάξεις κτλ

----------


## mpetou

αυτο ειναι εικονικο νουμερο και εχει να κανει με λαθος στον τροπο μετρησης

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> ψηφοδελτιου "σωτηριας της πατριδας"


χαχα αυτά μάλλον τίποτα απελπισμένοι δεξιόστροφοι τα διαρρέουν που έχουν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ=ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ

----------


## washcloud

Μα βρε Φιλ, λέμε από ΑΥΡΙΟ ποιά θα είναι τα ποσοστά. Αφού απόψε του Αντωνάκη του κόπηκε το "μου", "υποχώρησε" στα 2Κ.
...το να μου πεις να πάρει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τα ποσοστά του Κουνέλη (και του χοντρού), οκ, να το καταλάβω πάντως...

Anyway, και για να μην έχει κανείς ιδέες που με βλέπει ως "αερόλιθο" να ποστάρω εδώ, είναι που το Ινσόμνια που συνηθίζω να χάνω τον χρονο μου, δεν γουστάρει ερτοκούβεντος. Όσο για το "τί ρόλο άραγε να βαράω" που ίσως σκέφτηκε κανείς, θα ήθελα όλα (ανεξαιρέτως) τα τομάρια που μας πηδάνε τις ζωές μια ζωή και ακόμα περισσότερο εσχάτως, να τα δω γδαρμένα κι αποκεφαλισμένα σε κεντρικές πλατείες, την χώρα άμεσα εκτός εβραιοζώνης και εβραιοπαϊκής ένωσης (όχι δεν έχω τίποτα με τους Εβραίους, ούτε σπέρμα-τυρί-χαζό-παιδί είμαι. Με τους τραπεζίτες-Εβραίους έχω), μονομερή άρνηση του δημόσιου χρέους και το σκατό μας παξιμάδι και να γίνουμε βορειοκορεοαλβανία μέχρι να ορθοποδήσουμε στηρίζοντας τον εαυτό μας, με κυβερνήσεις λαϊκής βάσης, κι άλλα τέτοια ρομαντικά.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> αυτο ειναι εικονικο νουμερο και εχει να κανει με λαθος στον τροπο μετρησης


Ιεράπετρα,Βόλος,Καβάλα,Ξάνθη,Πύργος είναι επίσης λίγες από τις πόλεις όπου έστησαν προτζέκτορες με την πειρατική ΕΡΤ να εκπέμπει σε ανοιχτούς χώρους.Χώρια τα χωριά.Δηλαδή σε πόση παράλληλη κοσμάρα να ναι οι γέροι.

Μάλιστα η Χριστοφιλέα είπε ότι στην Ιεράπετρα τεράστιος προτζέκτορας παίζει ΕΡΤ στο κέντρο της πόλης.

----------


## washcloud

...στα ποσοστά ιντερνετικής παρακολούθησης πάντως, καλό θα ήταν να υπολογίσεις τα από εξωτερικό, και από Έλληνες, αλλά και από "περίεργους" ξένους....

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Οκ ναι,απλά νομίζω οτι όσο μένει μαύρο (και θα μείνει για πολύυυυυυυυυ ακόμα) ο πίτσαμαν χάνει,συνυπολογίζωντας όλα τα παραπάνω

----------


## Bhaal

Επειδή τελευταίως έσπευσαν όλοι οι *ελεεινοί* και *τρισάθλιοι* διορισμένοι τεχνοκράτες των Βρυξελλών να μας πείσουν ότι ουδέποτε ζήτησαν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, κάνοντας τη μια δήλωση μετά την άλλη, σας προσφέρω το εξής ανάγνωσμα:




> *2011/791/EU: Council Decision of 8 November 2011 amending Decision 2011/734/EU addressed to Greece with a view to reinforcing and deepening fiscal surveillance and giving notice to Greece to take measures for the deficit reduction judged necessary to remedy the situation of excessive deficit
> *
> Official Journal L 320 , 03/12/2011 P. 0028 - 0031
> 
> Council Decision
> 
> of 8 November 2011
> 
> amending Decision 2011/734/EU addressed to Greece with a view to reinforcing and deepening fiscal surveillance and giving notice to Greece to take measures for the deficit reduction judged necessary to remedy the situation of excessive deficit
> ...


http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...01%3AEN%3AHTML

Και, ναι μεν δίνουν επιλογές στην όποια ελληνική κυβέρνηση να κάνει "είτε αυτό, είτε το άλλο" αλλά *ανάμεσα στις επιλογές καταγράφεται ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ και το κλείσιμο της εταιρίας*. Είναι καιρός, λοιπόν, κάτι Ρεν, κάτι Μπαρόζο, κάτι Μέρκελ και λοιποί *ευρωφασίστες* να το *ΒΟΥΛΩΣΟΥΝ*!   :Very angry:

----------


## washcloud

Bhaal, προφανώς είναι κόπι-πάστα του νόμου Χοντροζέλου (τώρα ποιός κοπιπάσταρε ποιόν, δεν ξέρω...).

Όπως όμως και να 'χει, δεν ήταν αυτοί που είπανε στον γκαβό "11/6 βγαίνεις, ανακοινώνεις, και μέχρι 12/6 κοντρολαλτντηλητάρεις την ΕΡΤ".
...όχι ότι αυτό λέει κάτι βέβαια. Αυτοί είναι άλλωστε που έχουν ζητήσει γενικώς το πήδημά μας "για να σωθεί το Ευρώ" αφ' ενός, αλλά και για να κονομήσουν ό,τι προκύψει εκ παραλλήλου, από εμάς. Απλά, έτσι "δια την τάξιν", να ξέρουμε πότε και πού να αποδίδουμε τί, επακριβώς. Τί ζόρι θα είχανε να το ζητήσουν κι "επίσημα" άλλωστε, αν το θέλανε...Ή ακόμη και μακρυά από κάμερες και μικρόφωνα και χωρίς αποδείξεις κι όλας...

----------


## Bhaal

> Bhaal, προφανώς είναι κόπι-πάστα του νόμου Χοντροζέλου (τώρα ποιός κοπιπάσταρε ποιόν, δεν ξέρω...).
> 
> Όπως όμως και να 'χει, δεν ήταν αυτοί που είπανε στον γκαβό "11/6 βγαίνεις, ανακοινώνεις, και μέχρι 12/6 κοντρολαλτντηλητάρεις την ΕΡΤ".
> ...όχι ότι αυτό λέει κάτι βέβαια. Αυτοί είναι άλλωστε που έχουν ζητήσει γενικώς το πήδημά μας "για να σωθεί το Ευρώ" αφ' ενός, αλλά και για να κονομήσουν ό,τι προκύψει εκ παραλλήλου, από εμάς. Απλά, έτσι "δια την τάξιν", να ξέρουμε πότε και πού να αποδίδουμε τί, επακριβώς. Τί ζόρι θα είχανε να το ζητήσουν κι "επίσημα" άλλωστε, αν το θέλανε...Ή ακόμη και μακρυά από κάμερες και μικρόφωνα και χωρίς αποδείξεις κι όλας...


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ήταν ιδέα του Βενιζέλου ή της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής. *Από τη στιγμή που προτείνεις, αποδέχεσαι ή συναινείς στο κλείσιμο ενός δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα είσαι φασίστας*. Τελεία.

----------


## washcloud

...έτσι δίνεις επιχειρήματα στην άλλη πλευρά όμως : δεν δώσανε οδηγία να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ. Κι ούτε θα επρόκειτο να το κάνουν, ούτε και να το εφαρμόσει ο γκάβακας, άπαξ δια παντός. Είπαμε : λίγο η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ, λίγο ο διαγωνισμός για τις συχνότητες, λίγο τα 2Κ ταγμένα κεφάλια, αυτοί ήταν οι λόγοι του για να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες 11/6. Εννοείται ότι θα την ξανάνοιγε, όχι επειδή το είπε, όχι επειδή πήδηξε το Σύνταγμα και τις ψυχές μας και θα το πλήρωνε, αλλά πρωτ' απ' όλα διότι την ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ανοιχτή...Με τα δικά του ανδρείκελα μέσα. Και μέχρι κι οι καναλάρχες (του) την χρειάζονται...Όλα τα φηντς από την ΕΡΤ περνάνε, κι αυτοί δεν πληρώνουν μία...


Όσο περί φασισμού, και περί του τί ρόλο βαράνε οι ξένοι, περί ορέξεως ο λόγος, όταν αυτοί ήταν που συντάξανε και μας δώσαν προς υπογραφή, κείμενο που ζήταγε την αμετάκλητη και άνευ όρων παραίτηση από το δικαίωμα στην ασυλία απέναντι στην δανειακή σύμβαση του 2010, λόγω άσκησης εθνικής κυριαρχίας. Κι ολ' αυτά για να μην βουλιάξουν οι βρωμοτράπεζές τους και το βρωμονόμισμά τους. Και μου λες για "φασισμό" μετά...

----------


## Bhaal

> ...έτσι δίνεις επιχειρήματα στην άλλη πλευρά όμως : δεν δώσανε οδηγία να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ.


Είναι καταγραμμένη η απόφασή τους. Ξαναδιάβασε την απόφαση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής πιο πάνω.
Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η άλλη πλευρά που εννοείς, αλλά δεν δίνω επιχειρήματα σε κανέναν. Χρησιμοποίησα τρία συγκεκριμένα ρήματα, και όχι τυχαία: προτείνω, αποδέχομαι, συναινώ, τα οποία αφορούν σε όλες τις πλευρές.  




> Όσο περί φασισμού, και περί του τί ρόλο βαράνε οι ξένοι, περί ορέξεως ο λόγος, όταν αυτοί ήταν που συντάξανε και μας δώσαν προς υπογραφή, κείμενο που ζήταγε την αμετάκλητη και άνευ όρων παραίτηση από το δικαίωμα στην ασυλία απέναντι στην δανειακή σύμβαση του 2010, λόγω άσκησης εθνικής κυριαρχίας. Κι ολ' αυτά για να μην βουλιάξουν οι βρωμοτράπεζές τους και το βρωμονόμισμά τους. Και μου λες για "φασισμό" μετά...


Αυτοί συνέταξαν την τρισάθλια σύμβαση. Ποιος, όμως, την υπέγραψε; Έλληνες πολιτικοί δεν την υπέγραψαν; 

*Τοκ τοκ*
- Ποιος είναι;
- Ο βιαστής της γειτονιάς σας
- Περάστε 

Μετά φταίει ο βιαστής;

----------


## zaharias13

Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές κάθε μέρα βαρέθηκα να ακούω ανοίγει η ΕΡΤ.
Με το μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ έχει μπει μαύρο και στην δημοκρατία μας, εύχομαι να ανοίξει πολύ σύντομα αλλά μ' αυτούς που έχουμε μπλέξει δεν το βλέπω.
Λέω εγώ τώρα μήπως θα έπρεπε οι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ να κάνουν μηνύσεις σ' αυτούς που την έκλεισαν για διαφυγόντα κέρδη τις εταιρίας ΕΡΤ ΑΕ από το μπάσκετ και από το Confederations Cup;

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Πάντως πρέπει να πούμε ότι ορισμένοι το είχαν προβλέψει αυτό πολύ που ψηφίσαν Δημοκρατική Αριστερά λένε ότι έπρεπε να τους είχε χέσει εξ' αρχής. Προβλέπω μετά από 8 μίνες που θα είναι η Ευρωπαϊκές Εκλογές να έχουμε και εθνικές και Αριστερή κυβέρνηση, έτσι για αλλαγή.

----------


## dhmk

Ο καθηγητής/νομικός που είχα αναφέρει σε αυτό το σχόλιο ήταν ο *Θεόδωρος Φορτσάκης*. Εδώ.

Το ηχητικό της συνέντευξής του από το ΣΚΑΙ είναι εδώ. Ξεκινάει στο 1:35:45.

Η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ έγινε με ΚΥΑ (Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση) με βάση τον νόμο 3429 του 2005 (όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση) και όχι με την ΠΝΠ. Και νομίζω (όπως κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος) ότι η εφαρμογή νόμων δεν είναι ούτε αντισυνταγματική ούτε αντιδημοκρατική. Εκτός ίσως από αυτούς που απορρίπτουν τη κοινοβουλευτική διαδικασία και την επικαλούνται *υστερικά* μόνο όταν νομίζουν ότι παραβιάστηκε από τους... "άλλους".

Όσο αφορά το σύνταγμα αυτό αναφέρει ότι "Το ραδιόφωνο και η τηλεόραση υπάγονται στο έλεγχο του κράτους". Δεν προβλέπει πουθενά ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δημόσιος φορέας εκπομπής ραδιοφώνου και τηλεόρασης.

Όσο αφορά την "εκτροπή" που πιπιλάνε αδιακόπως κάποιοι, όντως υπήρξε μία. Αυτή ήταν η μονομερής ενέργεια του Πρωθυπουργού κόντρα στην εκφρασμένη αντίθεση των σοκαρισμένων εταίρων του στην τρικομματική. Ότι πήγε κόντρα στη θέλησή τους. Κατ' εμέ καλά το έκανε παρά το πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο. Εκ του αποτελέσματος ο Βενιζέλος και το ΠΑΣΟΚ ανεβαίνουν στην εκτίμησή μου, στην κλίμακα της πολιτικής υπευθυνότητας, και του πολιτικού θάρρους. Αρετές που η χώρα μας χρειάζεται σε αυτή την πολύ κρίσιμη στιγμή της. Και όλη αυτή η κρίση μπορεί να είναι και για καλό. Τώρα που τα αυγά έχουν σπάσει ήδη. Τώρα που φάγανε την ψυχρολουσία και δεν το βάλανε στα πόδια. Τουλάχιστον Σαμαράς/Βενιζέλος.

Όσο για τη θλιβερή και φοβική ΔΗΜΑΡ... Δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει από την ανευθυνότητα της ψευτοαριστεράς. Μακάρι να συνέλθουν και να συμβάλουν στη κυβέρνηση.

----------


## grayden

Όχι και πολιτικό θάρρος ο Βενιζέλος.

----------


## emeliss

Χαριτωμένες οι απόψεις του καθηγητή. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλες νομικών που διαφωνούν. Στο νομικό κομμάτι, καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό που έχουμε είναι δύο αποφάσεις του ανώτατου διοικητικού δικαστηρίου για αναστολή της απόφασης της Κυβέρνησης για την απενεργοποίηση των συχνοτήτων εκπομπής και της διακοπής των εκπομπών.

Το παραπάνω δεν είναι άποψη. Είναι δεδομένο. Το ποιος πολιτικός είναι υπεύθυνος και ποιος ανεύθυνος είναι προσωπική άποψη και θα το εκφράσει ο καθένας μας στις επόμενες εκλογές.

----------


## anon

Eγώ ξέρω την λαική ρήση
"Θέλει η π...ανα να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν την αφήνει!"

----------


## dhmk

> Χαριτωμένες οι απόψεις του καθηγητή. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλες νομικών που διαφωνούν. Στο νομικό κομμάτι, καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό που έχουμε είναι δύο αποφάσεις του ανώτατου διοικητικού δικαστηρίου για αναστολή της απόφασης της Κυβέρνησης για την απενεργοποίηση των συχνοτήτων εκπομπής και της διακοπής των εκπομπών.


Αν νομίζεις ότι αυτά είναι απλώς απόψεις... Οι νόμοι, ψηφισμένοι από την κοινοβουλευτική πλειοψηφία είναι απόψεις... Τότε με λάθος δασκάλους έχεις βρεθεί.

----------


## emeliss

Επαναλαμβάνω. Στο νομικό κομμάτι, καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό που έχουμε είναι δύο αποφάσεις του ανώτατου διοικητικού δικαστηρίου για αναστολή της απόφασης της Κυβέρνησης για την απενεργοποίηση των συχνοτήτων εκπομπής και της διακοπής των εκπομπών. Όλα τα άλλα είναι προσωπικές απόψεις. Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει η απόφαση αλλά αυτή είναι. 

Φυσικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι νομικό αλλά βαθύτατα πολιτικό και γιαυτό δεν υπάρχει λύση και δεν θα υπάρξει λύση με αποφάσεις δικαστηρίου.

----------


## dhmk

> Επαναλαμβάνω. Στο νομικό κομμάτι, καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό που έχουμε είναι δύο αποφάσεις του ανώτατου διοικητικού δικαστηρίου για αναστολή της απόφασης της Κυβέρνησης για την απενεργοποίηση των συχνοτήτων εκπομπής και της διακοπής των εκπομπών.


Μάλλον με το ζόρι τα ερμηνεύεις όπως σε αρέσει. Τι είπε χθες το δικαστήριο; Σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα... Τι είπε ο Πρωθυπουργός; Τι συμφώνησαν με το ΠΑΣΟΚ; "Το μαύρο θα φύγει".

----------


## emeliss

> Μάλλον με το ζόρι τα ερμηνεύεις όπως σε αρέσει. Τι είπε χθες το δικαστήριο; Σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα... Τι είπε ο Πρωθυπουργός; Τι συμφώνησαν με το ΠΑΣΟΚ; "Το μαύρο θα φύγει".


Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ προσπαθείς να ερμηνεύσεις την απόφαση και να δικαιολογήσεις καταστάσεις ενώ εγώ απλά την παραθέτω. Το ξέρω ότι ξέρεις την διαφορά αλλά τι να κάνεις...Αντωνάκης είναι αυτός.

----------


## dhmk

Σε αυτό το θρεντ, σιγά-σιγά το μόνο που θα μείνει θα είναι η καθαρή υστερία. Καθώς το "δήθεν" (που προσπαθεί να την κρύψει) έχει ήδη υποστεί πολλαπλά κουρέματα.

Η λογική θα επικρατήσει.

----------


## emeliss

Η πλάκα είναι ότι υστερία δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Ούτε στις συζητήσεις, ούτε έξω και μέσα στο ραδιομέγαρο, ούτε έξω και μέσα στα τοπικά ραδιόφωνα της ΕΡΑ σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Και αυτό τρόμαξε πολύ κάποιους.

Έχουμε στα χέρια μας ένα εγχειρίδιο για το πως πρέπει να ελέγχει ο Λαός την κυβέρνηση και πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτούμε.

----------


## 29gk

> Ο καθηγητής/νομικός που είχα αναφέρει σε αυτό το σχόλιο ήταν ο *Θεόδωρος Φορτσάκης*. Εδώ.
> 
> Το ηχητικό της συνέντευξής του από το ΣΚΑΙ είναι εδώ. Ξεκινάει στο 1:35:45.
> 
> Η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ έγινε με ΚΥΑ (Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση) με βάση τον νόμο 3429 του 2005 (όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση) και όχι με την ΠΝΠ. Και νομίζω (όπως κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος) ότι η εφαρμογή νόμων δεν είναι ούτε αντισυνταγματική ούτε αντιδημοκρατική. Εκτός ίσως από αυτούς που απορρίπτουν τη κοινοβουλευτική διαδικασία και την επικαλούνται *υστερικά* μόνο όταν νομίζουν ότι παραβιάστηκε από τους... "άλλους".
> 
> Όσο αφορά το σύνταγμα αυτό αναφέρει ότι "Το ραδιόφωνο και η τηλεόραση υπάγονται στο έλεγχο του κράτους". Δεν προβλέπει πουθενά ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δημόσιος φορέας εκπομπής ραδιοφώνου και τηλεόρασης.
> 
> Όσο αφορά την "εκτροπή" που πιπιλάνε αδιακόπως κάποιοι, όντως υπήρξε μία. Αυτή ήταν η μονομερής ενέργεια του Πρωθυπουργού κόντρα στην εκφρασμένη αντίθεση των σοκαρισμένων εταίρων του στην τρικομματική. Ότι πήγε κόντρα στη θέλησή τους. Κατ' εμέ καλά το έκανε παρά το πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο. Εκ του αποτελέσματος ο Βενιζέλος και το ΠΑΣΟΚ ανεβαίνουν στην εκτίμησή μου, στην κλίμακα της πολιτικής υπευθυνότητας, και του πολιτικού θάρρους. Αρετές που η χώρα μας χρειάζεται σε αυτή την πολύ κρίσιμη στιγμή της. Και όλη αυτή η κρίση μπορεί να είναι και για καλό. Τώρα που τα αυγά έχουν σπάσει ήδη. Τώρα που φάγανε την ψυχρολουσία και δεν το βάλανε στα πόδια. Τουλάχιστον Σαμαράς/Βενιζέλος.
> ...


Nα ξεκινησω με τον κυριο καθηγητη. Δεν θα αναφερω το οτι ειναι βασικος "εξωτερικος" συνεργατης της Καθημερινης και του ΣΚΑΙ καθως δεν υποδηλωνει σαφως την οπτικη του σκοπια, αλλα θα παραθεσω το παρακατω πολυ-πολυ προσφατο





> *Θεματικό προσυνέδριο της ΝΔ στο Ναύπλιο
> Πέμπτη 13 Ιουνίου 2013 22:18*
> 
>  Προσυνέδριο διοργανώνει η ΝΔ την Κυριακή 16 Ιουνίου στο «Βουλευτικό» Ναυπλίου με θέμα:
> 
> *«Ένας χρόνος από το ξεκίνημα προς τη Νέα Μεταπολίτευση. Σύνταγμα – Θεσμικές Αλλαγές»*. Το πρόγραμμα με τις ομιλίες έχει ως εξής:
> 
> Έναρξη Εργασιών:
> 
> ...


Τα bold ειναι δικα μου και ακομα και ο πιο αδαης αλλα και "λογικος ανθρωπος", καταλαβαινει γιατι ο κυριος καθηγητης εκφραζει την αποψη αυτη και γιατι αυτη του η αποψη ερχεται σε συγκρουση ομως με τοσες αλλες αποψεις τοσων αλλων καθηγητων.

Αυτο παλι με το Συνταγμα και την ερμηνεια του κατα το δοκουν δεν χρειαζεται πολλα σχολια. Περισσοτερα δηλαδη απο τις 20 και πλεον πραξεις νομοθετικων διαταγματων, την καταργηση της Βουλης στην ουσια, τις χορηγουμενες και ανεξελεγκτες υπερεξουσιες των υπουργων Οικονομικων και αλλων, την εισαγωγη προς ψηφιση 10000 σελιδων με περιθωριο αναγνωσης απο τους βουλευτες μολις 5 ωρων και αλλα πολλα. Αφου εν ολιγοις το Συνταγμα το εχουμε χωραφι μας, το ερμηνευουμε και οπως γουσταρουμε. Λογικο και αυτο και για λογικους ανθρωπους.

Η "μονομερης ενεργεια" του πρωθυπουργου, δεν ηταν ενα ναζακι, ενα καπριτσακι, μια μαλακιουλα βρε αδελφε η οποια και θα περναγε ετσι απλα. Ηταν μια σαφεστατη καταστρατηγηση της δεδηλωμενης, η οποια εαν αποτελει αγνωστο ορο, θα προτεινα ειτε να ενημερωθεις καλυτερα ειτε να μην κανεις τιποτα και να περιμενεις να δεις αν αυριο αντιστοιχες ενεργειες πχ της Χρυσης αυγης, θα σε πονεσουν. Εσενα προσωπικα. Ή αν το σεναριο με την Χρυση Αυγη ειναι υπερβολικο ή και παραλογο, το εαν θα σε πονεσει μια αντιστοιχη τετοια εισηγηση της κυβερνησης η οποια και θα ελευθερωνει τους πλειστηριασμους και θα μπορει ο υπουργος, η τραπεζα ή η δεινα υπηρεσια να σου παρει το σπιτι και με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.

Και θα δουμε τοτε ποσο καλο θα σου εχει κανει ΕΣΕΝΑ η κριση. Και αν τα "σπασμενα αυγα" που εσπασαν στην περιπτωση της ΔΕΠΑ ή του ΟΠΑΠ ας πουμε για καποιους ημετερους, θα σε εχουν λερωσει.

Για τη ΔΗΜΑΡ παλι, να παρατηρησω το οτι μεχρι τα χτες καποιοι την χαρακτηριζαν δοτη την ιδια ωρα που αλλοι την θεωρουσαν ηρωικη. Σημερα, οι δευτεροι τη θαβουν. Οχι ολη βεβαια καθως κατι Μπιστηδες, μπορει, πιθανον, ισως να πουμε, θα ειναι υποψηφιοι αυριο της ΝΔ. Μαζι με τον Βενιζελο αλλα και αλλα στελεχη του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Του τρισκαταρατου ΠΑΣΟΚ που ψηφισαν στην καλπη, οσοι εριξαν στις περσινες εκλογες, καποιο ψηφοδελτιο της ΝΔ μεσα σε αυτη. Μαγικη εικονα. Ειμαι δεξιος και ψηφιζω χειροποδαρα τον Βενιζελο και τον Μπιστη του Σημιτικου μπλοκ. Και τους υπερασπιζομαι κιολας στα καφενεια !!!

----------


## anon

Tώρα που η ΔΗΜΑΡ πήρε πίσω την υποστήριξη της, και εαν το τηρήσει αυτό (απο κωλοτούμπες άλλο τίποτε), τότε θα ξεβρακωθούν και ορισμένοι που το έπαιζαν αριστεροί ή ανεξάρτητοι. Θα πέσουν τα τηλέφωνα, στηρίξτε Σαμαρα, και θα δούμε και θα γελάσουμε...

----------


## 29gk

> Tώρα που η ΔΗΜΑΡ πήρε πίσω την υποστήριξη της, και εαν το τηρήσει αυτό (απο κωλοτούμπες άλλο τίποτε), τότε θα ξεβρακωθούν και ορισμένοι που το έπαιζαν αριστεροί ή ανεξάρτητοι. Θα πέσουν τα τηλέφωνα, στηρίξτε Σαμαρα, και θα δούμε και θα γελάσουμε...


Σε εχω ετοιμο. Παρακολουθησε τον Ψαριανο. Τι θα κανει, τι θα πει, τι θα διαπιστωσει ο καλλιτεχνης. Τι θα λενε αυτοι που τον ψηφισαν ηθελα να ηξερα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Tώρα που η ΔΗΜΑΡ πήρε πίσω την υποστήριξη της, και εαν το τηρήσει αυτό (απο κωλοτούμπες άλλο τίποτε), τότε θα ξεβρακωθούν και ορισμένοι που το έπαιζαν αριστεροί ή ανεξάρτητοι. Θα πέσουν τα τηλέφωνα, στηρίξτε Σαμαρα, και θα δούμε και θα γελάσουμε...


κάτι μου λέει πως κι ο Ψαριανός θα μας χαρίσει γέλιο αν χρειαστεί
Οικονόμου, Λοβέρδος και ποιοι άλλοι βγήκαν από τις τρύπες τους;

και πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει 3

----------


## nostra_fora

Η πρόταση του Κουβέλη λένε ειναι η απόσυρση υπουργών αλλα ΌΧΙ άρση της εμπιστοσύνης.
Λολ,τι ειναι τουτος;

----------


## hemlock

> Η πρόταση του Κουβέλη λένε ειναι η απόσυρση υπουργών αλλα ΌΧΙ άρση της εμπιστοσύνης.
> Λολ,τι ειναι τουτος;


Τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε...Πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Η πρόταση του Κουβέλη λένε ειναι η απόσυρση υπουργών αλλα ΌΧΙ άρση της εμπιστοσύνης.
> Λολ,τι ειναι τουτος;


Είναι ο αριστερός Κουβελης.
Δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη συμπεριφορά του.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Forum Runner

----------


## zillion

> Η πρόταση του Κουβέλη λένε ειναι η απόσυρση υπουργών αλλα ΌΧΙ άρση της εμπιστοσύνης.
> Λολ,τι ειναι τουτος;


Δεν έχει και κανένα ουσιαστικό νόημα η πρότασή του. Λέει ότι θα δώσει ψήφο ανοχής αλλά θα ψηφίζουν κατά συνείδηση. Το πρόβλημα είναι βασικά ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των "μεταρρυθμίσεων" του Δημοσίου θα περνά με ΠΝΠ οπότε δεν θα έχουν την πολυτέλεια να επιδείξουν την "συνείδησή" τους γιατί δεν θα περνά από το κοινοβούλιο.

----------


## apnet

Δηλαδή η μη αποδοχή των φασιστικών πρακτικών είναι ευθύνη των άλλων και όχι του Αντώνη; Να πάρει πίσω την ΠΝΠ και να συμφωνίσουν και οι 3 ως κυβέρνηση το τι θα γίνει. Αλλά πως να το πει αυτό ο Βενιζέλος όταν με δικό του νόμο εφαρμόζονται αυτά τα σιχάματα με τις ΠΝΠ; Θα γελάνε και τα έδρανα στη βουλή και τα μικρόφωνα μη σου πω...

Και φυσικά τρομολαγνεία, καταλογισμός ανευθυνότητας στον Κουβέλη, θα καταστραφούμε, θα σταματήσει η χρηματοδότηση και λοιπές άλλες ομορφιές που συνεχίζονται εδώ και χρόνια...


Μάλλον θέλουν να βγούμε από την κρίση σε 3-4 χρόνια και μέχρι τότε κάθε λογικός ή/και αριστερός πολίτης να είναι στα όρια της εξαθλίωσης και να παρακαλάει για μια δουλειά των 300 ευρώ. Τότε που θα έχουν εξαθλιωθεί όλοι οι διαφωνούντες και έχοντες άλλη λογική άνθρωποι όλα θα είναι εντάξει. Θα σωθεί η χώρα δηλαδή αλλά μόνο το κομμάτι της που είναι... ξέρεις... δικοί μας... Οι άλλοι είναι ανεύθυνοι κι ευθύνονται για τα χάλια τα δικά τους και για τα δεινά που πέρασε η χώρα. Εμείς κύριοι έστω κι αν αυτοκτόνησαν 5.000 άτομα έστω κι αν δεκάδες χιλιάδες έχασαν σπίτια και περιουσίες και βρέθηκαν ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ επειδή επιτρέψαμε στις τράπεζες να τους πάρουν τα σπίτια, σώσαμε τη χώρα!

Η χώρα διέρχετω μίαν κρίσην κι εμείς αναλάβαμεν να την σώσουμεν. Τα καταφέραμεν χειροκτοτήστε μας. Τάδε έφη Άντώνης Παπαδόπουλος.

----------


## kontinos

> Τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε...Πάμε παρακάτω.


Τι μου θυμησες  :Razz: 



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*

----------


## SotSirx

Η χουντα Σαμαρα επεκτεινεται και στο διαδικτυο

----------


## dhmk

> Nα ξεκινησω με τον κυριο καθηγητη. Δεν θα αναφερω το οτι ειναι βασικος "εξωτερικος" συνεργατης της Καθημερινης και του ΣΚΑΙ καθως δεν υποδηλωνει σαφως την οπτικη του σκοπια, αλλα θα παραθεσω το παρακατω πολυ-πολυ προσφατο
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα bold ειναι δικα μου και ακομα και ο πιο αδαης αλλα και "λογικος ανθρωπος", καταλαβαινει γιατι ο κυριος καθηγητης εκφραζει την αποψη αυτη και γιατι αυτη του η αποψη ερχεται σε συγκρουση ομως με τοσες αλλες αποψεις τοσων αλλων καθηγητων.
> 
> Αυτο παλι με το Συνταγμα και την ερμηνεια του κατα το δοκουν δεν χρειαζεται πολλα σχολια. Περισσοτερα δηλαδη απο τις 20 και πλεον πραξεις νομοθετικων διαταγματων, την καταργηση της Βουλης στην ουσια, τις χορηγουμενες και ανεξελεγκτες υπερεξουσιες των υπουργων Οικονομικων και αλλων, την εισαγωγη προς ψηφιση 10000 σελιδων με περιθωριο αναγνωσης απο τους βουλευτες μολις 5 ωρων και αλλα πολλα. Αφου εν ολιγοις το Συνταγμα το εχουμε χωραφι μας, το ερμηνευουμε και οπως γουσταρουμε. Λογικο και αυτο και για λογικους ανθρωπους.
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον καθηγητή. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση νόμο και όχι με ΠΝΠ. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Όλες οι κραυγές ήταν "τι καταργήσατε την ΕΡΤ με ΠΝΠ, χωρίς να έχει ψηφιστεί στη βουλή, εκτροπή" και άλλα τέτοια. Αν φύγει αυτό τότε τι μένει; Κραυγές.

----------


## 29gk

> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον καθηγητή. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε με βάση νόμο και όχι με ΠΝΠ. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Όλες οι κραυγές ήταν "τι καταργήσατε την ΕΡΤ με ΠΝΠ, χωρίς να έχει ψηφιστεί στη βουλή, εκτροπή" και άλλα τέτοια. Αν φύγει αυτό τότε τι μένει; Κραυγές.


Να με συγχωρεις αλλα εχουμε προβλημα. Εμεις οι δυο. 

Ειτε εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει τα τοσα δημοσιευματα τοσων ημερων, τις τοσες μεταδοσεις ραδιοφωνιας και τηλεορασης και την ολη πληροφορηση για το θεμα αλλα και τον χαμοπ που εγινε 2 φορες με την τροπολογια που προσπαθησε να καταθεσει το ΚΚΕ και δεν εγινε δεκτη και παλι 2 φορες απο υπουργους της κυβερνησης οι οποιοι και ουδεποτε ισχυριστηκαν αυτο που μολις τωρα εγραψες, ειτε εγω.

Ενας απο τους δυο μας εχει σοβαροτατο ζητημα.

----------


## dpdt1

ειπαμε, νομο που ψηφισαν οι "μπονους" βολευτες σα το νομο που ψηφισαν για τα δανεια τους, τις αυξησεις τους κοκ... 
και καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο πρεπει να σταματησει. 
και ναι, πλεον ειναι κραυγες.. 


για το αντρο αδιαφανειας που χρησιμοποιησε ως δικαιολογια τι εχεις να πεις? για το λιατσο, τη σαλαγκουδη, κτλ.. :-) 
γιατι δε ξεκιναγε απο την αυτοαπολυση του ο κεδικογλου? 
συμφωνεις και με το κλεισιμο 5 νοσοκομειων και 200 σχολειων που ανακοινωσε η μονοκομματικη? 

επισης η τρικομματικη διαφωνουσε συμφωνα με τα λογια τους στο κλεισιμο. 
ο πιτσαμαν γιατι προχωρησε μονος του?  με το 18% δηλαδη να μας σωσει ντε και καλα?  :Razz:

----------


## dhmk

> Να με συγχωρεις αλλα εχουμε προβλημα. Εμεις οι δυο. 
> 
> Ειτε εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει τα τοσα δημοσιευματα τοσων ημερων, τις τοσες μεταδοσεις ραδιοφωνιας και τηλεορασεις και την ολη πληροφορηση για το θεμα αλλα και τον χαμοπ που εγινε 2 φορες με την τροπολογια που προσπαθησε να καταθεσει το ΚΚΕ και δεν εγινε δεκτη και παλι 2 φορες απο υπουργους της κυβερνησης οι οποιοι και ουδεποτε ισχυριστηκαν αυτο που μολις τωρα εγραψες, ειτε εγω.
> 
> Ενας απο τους δυο μας εχει σοβαροτατο ζητημα.


Νομίζεις ότι δεν το "ισχυρίστηκαν". Στη ΚΥΑ η αναφορά στο νόμο είναι ρητή. Δεν θα γινόταν διαφορετικά. Καλύτερα ψάξε να τη βρεις.

----------


## GetRid

> Η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ έγινε με ΚΥΑ (Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση) με βάση τον νόμο 3429 του 2005 (όπως έχει τροποποιηθεί από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση) και όχι με την ΠΝΠ. Και νομίζω (όπως κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος) ότι η εφαρμογή νόμων δεν είναι ούτε αντισυνταγματική ούτε αντιδημοκρατική. Εκτός ίσως από αυτούς που απορρίπτουν τη κοινοβουλευτική διαδικασία και την επικαλούνται *υστερικά* μόνο όταν νομίζουν ότι παραβιάστηκε από τους... "άλλους".


Τόσο ΚΥΑ που την υπέγραψε μόνος του ο Κεδίκογλου (aka γλάστρα της Ρούλας) και ο τσαμπουκάς πιτσαδόρος.

Συνέχισε να "ενημερώνεσαι" από το κανάλι του "οικολόγου" κλέφτη του ρουμανικου στόλου.

----------


## 29gk

> Νομίζεις ότι δεν το "ισχυρίστηκαν". Στη ΚΥΑ η αναφορά στο νόμο είναι ρητή. Δεν θα γινόταν διαφορετικά. Καλύτερα ψάξε να τη βρεις.


Kαι καπου εδω σταματα η συζητηση των "λογικων" και αρχιζει η Ζωνη του Λυκοφωτος.





> 11-06-2013
> 
> ......
> Αγωνία για το μέλλον της ΕΡΤ όσο και για το μέλλον άλλων ΔΕΚΟ, μετά την *απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να δημοσιοποιήσει Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου η οποία δίνει την δυνατότητα στον κάθε υπουργό να κλείνει άμεσα ΔΕΚΟ αρμοδιότητάς του.*
> 
> .........
> 
> http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...214774&catid=9

----------


## sotos65

> Νομίζεις ότι δεν το "ισχυρίστηκαν". Στη ΚΥΑ η αναφορά στο νόμο είναι ρητή. Δεν θα γινόταν διαφορετικά. Καλύτερα ψάξε να τη βρεις.


Τι δυσκολεύεσαι να καταλάβεις; Η ΠΝΠ μεταβάλλει το άρθρο 14 του νόμου 3429/2005 με διατάξεις που επιτρέπουν το άμεσο κλείσιμο των επιχειρήσεων, διαφορετικές από τις διαδικασίες που ίσχυαν πριν. Επίσης ορίζει ότι υπεύθυνοι για την έκδοση της ΚΥΑ που θα καταργεί την επιχείρηση είναι ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών, Δημοσίας Τάξεως και Προστασίας του πολίτη, και ο αρμόδιος για την επιχείρηση υπουργός (θέλοντας να αποκλείσει τον Μανιτάκη που είχε αντιρρήσεις για τις απολύσεις και το κλείσιμο). Η ΚΥΑ για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ επικαλείται μετά αυτό το νόμο, ο οποίος έχει μεταβληθεί με την ΠΝΠ, για να κλείσει άμεσα την ΕΡΤ. Αν δεν υπήρχε η ΠΝΠ οι υπουργοί δεν θα μπορούσαν να τον επικαλεστούν για το άμεσο αυτό κλείσιμο. Έτσι πάει η ακολουθία, γι αυτό και γίνεται τόσος λόγος για τη ΠΝΠ κι όχι για το νόμο (όπως ίσχυε πριν φυσικά)...

----------


## Crosswind

> Νομίζεις ότι δεν το "ισχυρίστηκαν". Στη ΚΥΑ η αναφορά στο νόμο είναι ρητή. Δεν θα γινόταν διαφορετικά. Καλύτερα ψάξε να τη βρεις.


Έχεις μπερδέψει τα αχλάδια με τους Core2Duo...

----------


## dhmk

> Τι δυσκολεύεσαι να καταλάβεις; Η ΠΝΠ μεταβάλλει το άρθρο 14 του νόμου 3429/2005 με διατάξεις που επιτρέπουν το άμεσο κλείσιμο των επιχειρήσεων, διαφορετικές από τις διαδικασίες που ίσχυαν πριν. Επίσης ορίζει ότι υπεύθυνοι για την έκδοση της ΚΥΑ που θα καταργεί την επιχείρηση είναι ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών, Δημοσίας Τάξεως και Προστασίας του πολίτη, και ο αρμόδιος για την επιχείρηση υπουργός (θέλοντας να αποκλείσει τον Μανιτάκη που είχε αντιρρήσεις για τις απολύσεις και το κλείσιμο). Η ΚΥΑ για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ επικαλείται μετά αυτό το νόμο, ο οποίος έχει μεταβληθεί με την ΠΝΠ, για να κλείσει άμεσα την ΕΡΤ. Αν δεν υπήρχε η ΠΝΠ οι υπουργοί δεν θα μπορούσαν να τον επικαλεστούν για το άμεσο αυτό κλείσιμο. Έτσι πάει η ακολουθία, γι αυτό και γίνεται τόσος λόγος για τη ΠΝΠ κι όχι για το νόμο (όπως ίσχυε πριν φυσικά)...






> Άρθρο 14Β
> *Κατάργηση,* συγχώνευση και αναδιάρθρωση Ν.Π.Ι.Δ. και δημοσίων επιχειρήσεων
> 
> 1. *Με κοινή απόφαση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών και του κατά περίπτωση εποπτεύοντος Υπουργού:* α) οι ανώνυμες εταιρείες με την επωνυμία "Κτηματική Εταιρείας του Δημοσίου Α.Ε (ΚΕΔ ΑΕ), "Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Δημοσίου Yλικου ΑΕ (ΟΔΔΥ ΑΕ), *"Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία Τηλεόραση ΑΕ" (ΕΡΤ ΑΕ)* Εταιρία Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης ΑΕ, Οργανισμός Σχολικών Κτιρίων ΑΕ, [...] ή για τον εξορθολογισμό του κόστους λειτουργίας του: α) *να καταργούνται,* να συγχωνεύονται ή να διασπώνται με απορρόφηση και σύσταση νέων εταιριών [...]


Αν ο "κατά περίπτωση εποπτεύων υπουργός" ήταν ο Μανιτάκης τότε αυτό που λες έχει βάση. Θα κοιτάξω τι λέει η ΠΝΠ γιατί κάτι άλλο είπε ο καθηγητής στο ηχητικό. Δηλαδή αυτό που υποστηρίζεις είναι ότι ο βασικός σκοπός της ΠΝΠ ήταν η παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη χωρίς την υπογραφή του οποίου δεν θα μπορούσαν, διαφορετικά, να προχωρήσουν στο κλείσιμο. ΟΚ. Το ελέγχουμε.

- - - Updated - - -

Με ποιο τρόπο η ΠΝΠ επιτρέπει την παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη; Ίσως κάποιος νομικός μπορεί να το εξηγήσει. Εγώ πάντως όχι.




> ΠΡΑΞΗ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΦΕΚ 139/Α/11.6.2013
> Τροποποίηση των διατάξεων του άρθρου 14Β του Ν.3429/2005
> Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ
> 
> Έχοντας υπόψη:
> 1. Την παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 44 του Συντάγματος.
> 2. Την έκτακτη περίπτωση εξαιρετικά επείγουσας και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης για την
> αντιμετώπιση του κατεπείγοντος θέματος της εφαρμογής της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 14Β
> του ν. 3429/2005 που αφορά την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του ν. 4046/2012 και του
> ...

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Η πρόταση του Κουβέλη λένε ειναι η απόσυρση υπουργών αλλα ΌΧΙ άρση της εμπιστοσύνης.
> Λολ,τι ειναι τουτος;


Κάτι σαν τον Καρατζαφέρη που αποχώρησε και μετά έλεγε εμείς δεν ψηφήσαμε το μνημόνιο αλλά εμείς είμαστε δίπλα στην κυβέρνηση.

Τώρα λένε οτι παλαιοί βουλευτές που έφυγαν από την ΝΔ ετοιμάζονται να γυρίσουν για να ενισχύσουν την κυβέρνηση, επίσης ο Λοβέρδος που έχει δικό του κόμμα λέει πως θα υποστηρίξει το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Θα γελάσουμε πάλι με τα καραγκιοζιλίκια που θα δούμε. Εχτές τα παπαγαλάκια των καθεστωτικών media πίστευαν πως απομακρυνθήκαμε από το ενδεχόμενο εκλογών και αποχώρησης κάποιου κόμματος από την κυβέρνηση και είχαν σίγουρη την κυβερνητική "σταθερότητα". 
Και μόλις έγινε γνωστό το αντίθετο άρχισαν τα έκτακτα δελτία, ενώ μόλις ο Πρετεντέρης άκουσε τον απεσταλμένο από το Μαξίμου να λέει οτι και στο ΠΑΣΟΚ οι περισσότεροι λένε στον Βενιζέλο να φύγει από την κυβέρνηση, κόντεψε να βάλει τα κλάματα και είπε με λύπη, μάλιστα....

----------


## gkamared

Παιδιά μήπως είχε δίκαιο ο Καρατζαφέρης για δείτε τι έγινε με το νομοσχέδιο κατά της ρατσιστικής Βοίας που ήταν πρωτοβουλία της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς μετέχει και το ΠΑΣΟΚ το λέει ότι  έχει προβλήματα με την Νέα δημοκρατία, αυτό λέει κάτι όχι ότι διαφέρουν σε κάτι Νέα Δημοκρατία και ΠΑΣΟΚ δηλαδή.

----------


## sotos65

> Αν ο "κατά περίπτωση εποπτεύων υπουργός" ήταν ο Μανιτάκης τότε αυτό που λες έχει βάση. Θα κοιτάξω τι λέει η ΠΝΠ γιατί κάτι άλλο είπε ο καθηγητής στο ηχητικό. Δηλαδή αυτό που υποστηρίζεις είναι ότι ο βασικός σκοπός της ΠΝΠ ήταν η παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη χωρίς την υπογραφή του οποίου δεν θα μπορούσαν, διαφορετικά, να προχωρήσουν στο κλείσιμο. ΟΚ. Το ελέγχουμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με ποιο τρόπο η ΠΝΠ επιτρέπει την παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη; Ίσως κάποιος νομικός μπορεί να το εξηγήσει. Εγώ πάντως όχι.


Σου μεταφέρω την άποψη ενός δικηγόρου για το θέμα, στο "1" γίνεται η αναφορά για την παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη και γιατί έπρεπε να αλλάξουν την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 14Β... 

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=25176




> 1. Τα νομοθετικά βήματα της κυβέρνησης ήταν τα εξής:
> _α) Το άρθρο 14Β παρ.1 του ν.3429/2005, όπως αυτό έχει νομοθετηθεί και τροποποιηθεί με μία σειρά διατάξεων της μνημονιακής νομοθεσίας, προέβλεπε ήδη τη δυνατότητα κατάργησης της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και άλλων φορέων με κοινή απόφαση του υπουργού Οικονομικών και του καθ` ύλη αρμόδιου υπουργού (δηλαδή των Στουρνάρα και Κεδίκογλου, Υφυπουργού στον Πρωθυπουργό, αρμόδιο για την ΕΡΤ)._
> _β) Η δεύτερη όμως παράγραφος του ίδιου άρθρου δεν «βόλευε» τους χειρισμούς γιατί, όπως ίσχυε μέχρι τις 11.6.2013, προέβλεπε σύμπραξη του Υπουργού Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης (Μανιτάκης) στην περίπτωση που το δημόσιο διαδέχεται τον καταργούμενο φορέα._
> *γ) Ακριβώς για να αφαιρεθεί κάθε αρμοδιότητα από τον Μανιτάκη εκδίδεται από το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, χωρίς συνυπογραφή των υπουργών του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ΔΗΜΑΡ, η Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου της 10-6-2013 (ΦΕΚ Α` 139/11.6.2013), που ορίζει μόνους αρμόδιους για την κατάργηση και τη διακοπή κάθε λειτουργίας του φορέα τον Υπουργό Οικονομικών και τον Υφυπουργό στον Πρωθυπουργό.*
> *δ) Αμέσως μετά οι δύο παραπάνω υπουργοί εκδίδουν την Κ.Υ.Α. αριθ. οικ. 02/11.6.2013 (ΦΕΚ Β' 1414/11.6.2013), που καταργεί την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και τις θυγατρικές της, διακόπτει τη μετάδοση του σήματός της, την έκδοση εντύπων και τη λειτουργία των ιστοσελίδων της και ορίζει ότι το δημόσιο υπεισέρχεται στα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις της.*
> 
> 2. Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 44 παρ.1 του Συντάγματος η ΠΝΠ ισχύει άμεσα και δεν καταργείται αναδρομικά ακόμη κι αν δεν κυρωθεί από τη βουλή εντός τριμήνου από την υποβολή της στην Ολομέλεια. Η υποβολή πρέπει να γίνει εντός σαράντα ημερών από τις 11.6.2013 ή (αν η βουλή διακόψει στο μεταξύ τη σύνοδό της) εντός σαράντα ημερών από τη νέα σύγκλιση της ολομέλειας. Επίσης, αν δεν γίνει κάτι στο μεταξύ, η επανάληψη των λειτουργιών της πρώην ΕΡΤ, ακόμη κι αν δεν κυρωθεί η ΠΝΠ, μπορεί να γίνει μόνο εφόσον ψηφιστεί νέος νόμος. Με το χαμό που θα `χει γίνει λόγω της μη κύρωσης, συμφωνία για νέο νόμο δεν προβλέπεται εύκολη.
> 
> 3. Το κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει είναι μόνο προσβολή με αίτηση ακύρωσης στο ΣτΕ της απόφασης των Στουρνάρα - Κεδίκογλου (η ΠΝΠ δεν προσβάλλεται δικαστικά). Εννοείται ότι για να έχει νόημα και αποτέλεσμα η δικαστική κίνηση, μπορεί και πρέπει να ζητηθεί και η αναστολή της εκτέλεσης της απόφασης των υπουργών. Αν επιτευχθεί η αναστολή μέχρι τη συζήτηση στη βουλή της κύρωσης της ΠΝΠ, το κυβερνητικό σχέδιο ματαιώνεται αν η βουλή δεν κυρώσει τελικά την ΠΝΠ. Αν δεν επιτευχθεί η αναστολή, το κυβερνητικό σχέδιο θα έχει εν πολλοίς ολοκληρωθεί. Ένα είναι βέβαιο: το ΣτΕ θα βρεθεί σε μεγάλο δίλημμα.
> ...

----------


## no_logo

πόσο χαμερπής μπορεί να είναι αυτός ο "αναρχικός" πρώην ραδιοφωνικός παραγωγός και νυν βουλευτής της Δημάρ;

----------


## vgiozo

Μια υπόθεση εργασίας.

Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω απολύτως οποιοδήποτε ψήγμα δημοκρατικής συνείδησης των μελών της ΔΗΜΑΡ, αλλά το γεγονός ότι γνώριζαν τις προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης εδώ και καιρό και δεν προέβησαν σε κάποια δημόσια δήλωση που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει δημόσιες αντιδράσεις προκαταλαμβάνοντας την έκδοση τουλάχιστον της ΚΥΑ, με υποψιάζει πως συναίνεσαν σιωπηρά και περίμεναν τις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου, ελπίζοντας να είναι οι μικρότερες κατά το δυνατόν.

Αυτό που μετέβαλε τη στάση της ΔΗΜΑΡ ήταν η μαζική λαϊκή και διεθνής αντίδραση και από αυτή τέθηκε το ζήτημα της πολιτικής επιβίωσης του πολιτικού αυτού σχηματισμού.

Ήδη ο Σαμαράς εφάρμοζε μια στρατηγική υπονόμευσης των εταίρων του, ώστε είτε να καταστούν ασήμαντος παράγοντας στην κυβερνητική πολιτική είτε/και να τους εκμηδενίσει πολιτικά ώστε σε μελλοντική εκλογική αναμέτρηση να μην τους χρειάζεται για τον σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης...κινείται ήδη η ΝΔ υπό τον Σαμαρά στη κατεύθυνση της επανασυγκρότησης μιας σύγχρονης ΕΡΕ (με το κράτος και το παρακράτος της) και σ' αυτό η συγκυβέρνηση με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και τη ΔΗΜΑΡ στεκόταν εμπόδιο...

Θεωρώ όμως πως η οι σχέσεις ΝΔ-ΔΗΜΑΡ δεν είναι και τόσο κακές όσο επικοινωνιακά εμφανίζονται...

Ναι μεν ο Σαμαράς δεν επιθυμεί να υπάρχει μια ισχυρή κεντροαριστερά (συμβατικά ομιλώντας), γιατί θα τραβήξει και την δεξιά προς το κέντρο και προτιμά να έχει ως αντίπαλό του μια αριστερά που τουλάχιστον στο μυαλό των κάργα δεξιών "κομμουνιστο-φέρνει" (γι αυτό χρειάζεται νεκρό χώρο μεταξύ δεξιάς κι αριστεράς) αλλά παρόλαυτά είναι προς το συμφέρον και του Σαμαρά / της ΝΔ και του Κουβέλη/ΔΗΜΑΡ και του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ντόπιας και διεθνούς "αριστοκρατίας" να υπάρχει ένα "δόλωμα" για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στις επερχόμενες εκλογές που θα αναιρέσει και θα εκτρέψει τη δυναμική μιας κοινωνικής ριζοσπαστικοποίησης και σε κάθε περίπτωση θα αναγκάζει τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να προχωρεί σε συμβιβασμούς προς το κέντρο προκειμένου να συγκροτήσει κυβέρνηση.
Οπότε η κίνηση Κουβέλη είναι κίνηση που μακροπρόθεσμα εξυπηρετεί και τη ΝΔ και τη ΔΗΜΑΡ και μπορεί να υπάρχει μια παρασκηνιακή "διαβούλευση" για τη χειραγώγηση της πολιτικ΄ςη διαδικασίας.

----------


## linman

Έρευνα για την ΕΡΤ ζητά η ΕΤUC

Επιστολή στα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ απέστειλε η Ευρωπαϊκή Συνομοσπονδία Συνδικαλιστικών Οργανώσεων (ΕΤUC), με την οποία ζητά τη διεξαγωγή έρευνας για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο δικαίωμα στην πληροφόρηση και στην ανάγκη διαβούλευσης των εργαζομένων.

Πρόκειται για ζητήματα που περιλαμβάνονται στη Χάρτα Θεμελιωδών Δικαιωμάτων της ΕΕ, επισημαίνει η ETUC. Σε δηλώσεις της, η γραμματέας της Ομοσπονδίας, Κλάουντια Μεν, υπογράμμισε ότι αυτό το κλείσιμο αποδεικνύει ότι τα δικαιώματα στην πληροφόρηση και στη διαβούλευση εργαζομένων και δημοσιογράφων αγνοήθηκαν πλήρως και απαιτείται αναθεώρηση της σχετικής κοινοτικής οδηγίας.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μια υπόθεση εργασίας.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω απολύτως οποιοδήποτε ψήγμα δημοκρατικής συνείδησης των μελών της ΔΗΜΑΡ, αλλά το γεγονός ότι γνώριζαν τις προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης εδώ και καιρό και δεν προέβησαν σε κάποια δημόσια δήλωση που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει δημόσιες αντιδράσεις προκαταλαμβάνοντας την έκδοση τουλάχιστον της ΚΥΑ, με υποψιάζει πως συναίνεσαν σιωπηρά και περίμεναν τις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου, ελπίζοντας να είναι οι μικρότερες κατά το δυνατόν.
> 
> Αυτό που μετέβαλε τη στάση της ΔΗΜΑΡ ήταν η μαζική λαϊκή και διεθνής αντίδραση και από αυτή τέθηκε το ζήτημα της πολιτικής επιβίωσης του πολιτικού αυτού σχηματισμού.
> 
> Ήδη ο Σαμαράς εφάρμοζε μια στρατηγική υπονόμευσης των εταίρων του, ώστε είτε να καταστούν ασήμαντος παράγοντας στην κυβερνητική πολιτική είτε/και να τους εκμηδενίσει πολιτικά ώστε σε μελλοντική εκλογική αναμέτρηση να μην τους χρειάζεται για τον σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης...κινείται ήδη η ΝΔ υπό τον Σαμαρά στη κατεύθυνση της επανασυγκρότησης μιας σύγχρονης ΕΡΕ (με το κράτος και το παρακράτος της) και σ' αυτό η συγκυβέρνηση με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και τη ΔΗΜΑΡ στεκόταν εμπόδιο...
> 
> Θεωρώ όμως πως η οι σχέσεις ΝΔ-ΔΗΜΑΡ δεν είναι και τόσο κακές όσο επικοινωνιακά εμφανίζονται...
> ...


Ή αντιστρόφως και ευνόητα η κίνηση αυτή Κουβέλη του δίνει κάποιες - μικρές ή μεγάλες δεν το ξέρω - πιθανότητες να παραμείνει στο παιχνίδι εκλογικά. Ο ίδιος ορθολογικά δρων το είδε έτσι.

Το ότι αυτό εξυπηρετεί Πασοκονουδού, μπορεί, αλλά δεν το δένω και 100% μιας και νομίζω πως έχουμε δυναμική εξέλιξη και έρχονται πολλά (όπως πρωτίστως πως τα νούμερα απλά δεν βγαίνουν για την οικονομία και συνεπώς εντός 2013 Πασοκονουδού θα έχει ντράβαλα) και συνεπώς δεν το ξέρω. Μπορεί ΔΗΜΑΡ απλά να απορροφήσει το ΠΑΣΟΚ, δλδ όσους ψηφοφόρους απέμειναν που δεν τους κάνει καρδιά να το ρίξουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Όπως και νάχει ο Κουβέλης ίσως εξαγόρασε χρόνο ζωής.

Από την άλλη όμως, και γι'αυτό και μιλώ για δυναμικές εξελίξεις, μην αγνοήσουμε και το ότι μπορεί όντως η κυβέρνηση να κανιβαλλίσει την ΔΗΜΑΡ αρπάζοντας στελέχη της που καιροσκοπικά θέλουν εξουσία τώρα γιατί γλυκάθηκαν

----------


## washcloud

Σώτο, θα μπορούσες απλά να του πεις ότι η νομολογία δεν έλεγε "κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ", αλλά αυτή ήταν μία από τις εταιρίες που αναφερόταν στον νόμο, εκ των οποίων θα μπορούσε η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, ή να κλείσει, ή να συγχωνεύσει, ή να περικόψει "ως μέγεθος". ΚΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ, και με την προϋπόθεση να είναι επιβαρυντική για τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό. Κι εννοείται να μην σκοντάφτει η όποια διαδικασία αποφασιστεί, σε άλλες νομικές διατάξεις. Όπως για το ότι, παρά τις παπαριές του σιχαμένου κι επικίνδυνου ξεπουλητή Στούρνου, το κράτος είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟ να διατηρεί εθνικό ρ/τ φορέα. Δεν είναι "επιλογή", ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ είναι.
Για να μην πούμε ότι έχει ξεσκίσει ΚΑΘΕ διαδικασία που προβλέπεται, ακόμα και για κλεισίματα, καθώς εμπλέκονται ένα κάρο άλλες υποχρεώσεις που έχει αναλάβει η όποια εταιρία, συν τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα.

Για ΟΛΑ αυτά λοιπόν, ο σκαϊδικός "καθηγητής", δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από το γνωστό έμμισθο αληταριό που εδώ και 3 χρόνια προσπαθεί να στηρίξει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο το ξεπούλημα, την υποδούλωση, το ξέσκισμα. όπως πχ θυμάμαι κάποιον άλλο "καθηγητή" (συνταγματικού δικαίου κι άλλων τέτοιων χαριτωμενιών), που τον πρώτο καιρό της 1ης δανειακής (2010), προσπαθούσε να θολώσει τα νερά, σχετικά με την ερμηνεία περί "απεμπόλησης του δικαιώματος ασυλίας της χώρας αναφορικά με τις εξοφλητικές υποχρεώσεις, λόγω εθνικής κυριαρχίας", λέγοντας, όταν τόσοι άλλοι είχαν ξεσηκωθεί για την ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ, ότι "...ΤΥΠΙΚΗ είναι αυτή η αναφορά, και για να έχει έρεισμα η τρόικα να μπορεί να δανείσει, αλλά και για να δουν οι αγορές μια σοβαρότητα, ώστε από του χρόνου να μας ξαναδανείσουν" (...είναι που το '11 "θα ξαναβγαίναμε στις αγορές", γι' αυτό...). Όπως τόσα άλλα καθάρματα, όλο αυτό το διάστημα, στηρίζουν δια της "επιστημονοσύνης τους", όλο αυτό τον συρφετό που μας καβάλησε.

----------


## gkamared

> Μια υπόθεση εργασίας.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω απολύτως οποιοδήποτε ψήγμα δημοκρατικής συνείδησης των μελών της ΔΗΜΑΡ, αλλά το γεγονός ότι γνώριζαν τις προθέσεις της κυβέρνησης εδώ και καιρό και δεν προέβησαν σε κάποια δημόσια δήλωση που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει δημόσιες αντιδράσεις προκαταλαμβάνοντας την έκδοση τουλάχιστον της ΚΥΑ, με υποψιάζει πως συναίνεσαν σιωπηρά και περίμεναν τις αντιδράσεις του κόσμου, ελπίζοντας να είναι οι μικρότερες κατά το δυνατόν.
> 
> Αυτό που μετέβαλε τη στάση της ΔΗΜΑΡ ήταν η μαζική λαϊκή και διεθνής αντίδραση και από αυτή τέθηκε το ζήτημα της πολιτικής επιβίωσης του πολιτικού αυτού σχηματισμού.
> 
> Ήδη ο Σαμαράς εφάρμοζε μια στρατηγική υπονόμευσης των εταίρων του, ώστε είτε να καταστούν ασήμαντος παράγοντας στην κυβερνητική πολιτική είτε/και να τους εκμηδενίσει πολιτικά ώστε σε μελλοντική εκλογική αναμέτρηση να μην τους χρειάζεται για τον σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης...κινείται ήδη η ΝΔ υπό τον Σαμαρά στη κατεύθυνση της επανασυγκρότησης μιας σύγχρονης ΕΡΕ (με το κράτος και το παρακράτος της) και σ' αυτό η συγκυβέρνηση με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και τη ΔΗΜΑΡ στεκόταν εμπόδιο...
> 
> Θεωρώ όμως πως η οι σχέσεις ΝΔ-ΔΗΜΑΡ δεν είναι και τόσο κακές όσο επικοινωνιακά εμφανίζονται...
> ...


Αυτή η ανάλυση είναι πολύ σωστή που γράφεις και σύμφωνο απολυτά άλλα έχεις κάνει ένα λάθος. οι πολίτες είπαν 2 φόρες συνεργαστείτε, στην συνεργασία, όλοι πρέπει να κάνουν υποχωρήσεις για το κοινό συμφέρω. Αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι μήπως είναι μια νέα προσπάθεια ανάταξης του δικομματισμού και με αυτές της κίνησης που η Νέα δημοκρατία και το ΠΑΣΟΚ ότι μονάχα εμείς θέλουμε και μπορούμε να διαχωριστούμε την χωρά, άρα ψηφίστε μας

----------


## vgiozo

> Ή αντιστρόφως και ευνόητα η κίνηση αυτή Κουβέλη του δίνει κάποιες - μικρές ή μεγάλες δεν το ξέρω - πιθανότητες να παραμείνει στο παιχνίδι εκλογικά. Ο ίδιος ορθολογικά δρων το είδε έτσι.
> 
> Το ότι αυτό εξυπηρετεί Πασοκονουδού, μπορεί, αλλά δεν το δένω και 100% μιας και νομίζω πως έχουμε δυναμική εξέλιξη και έρχονται πολλά (όπως πρωτίστως πως τα νούμερα απλά δεν βγαίνουν για την οικονομία και συνεπώς εντός 2013 Πασοκονουδού θα έχει ντράβαλα) και συνεπώς δεν το ξέρω. Μπορεί ΔΗΜΑΡ απλά να απορροφήσει το ΠΑΣΟΚ, δλδ όσους ψηφοφόρους απέμειναν που δεν τους κάνει καρδιά να το ρίξουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
> 
> Όπως και νάχει ο Κουβέλης ίσως εξαγόρασε χρόνο ζωής.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, και γι'αυτό και μιλώ για δυναμικές εξελίξεις, μην αγνοήσουμε και το ότι μπορεί όντως η κυβέρνηση να κανιβαλλίσει την ΔΗΜΑΡ αρπάζοντας στελέχη της που καιροσκοπικά θέλουν εξουσία τώρα γιατί γλυκάθηκαν


Μα ακριβώς αυτό λέω...

Ο Κουβέλης εξαγόρασε χρόνο ζωής, διατηρώντας το δόλωμα για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ...κι αυτό, παρόλο που σε μια πρώτη ανάγνωση αντίκειται στη μεθόδευση Σαμαρά για την συσπείρωση της δεξιάς (στόχο για τον οποίο χρειάζεται μια οιονεί "ακραία" αριστερά στην αντιπολίτευση, δλδ μια αριστερά χωρίς γέφυρες με ΔΗΜΑΡ), εντούτοις είναι και ασφαλιστική δικλείδα για το σύστημα...
Παρόλαυτά πρέπει να υπήρξε συνεννόηση ασφαλώς με τη ΝΔ - και από παρεμβάσεις που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο μελών της ΔΗΜΑΡ επιβεβαιώνεται - πως θα στηρίξουν τη κυβέρνηση ψηφίζοντας "κατά συνείδηση" με στρατηγικό πάντα στόχο την παραμονή της Ελλάδας στο ευρώ και την εξάντληση της τετραετίας της κυβέρνησης...

με άλλα λόγια η ΔΗΜΑΡ πατάει σε διαφορετική βάρκα με κάθε πόδι, εξυπηρετώντας και τους δύο σκοπους
- τη παράταση ζωής της, διατηρώντας ένα προφίλ που μπορεί να της εξασφαλίζει κάποια επιρροή στην επίσημη/θεσμική πολιτική της αριστεράς
- τη στήριξη της μνημονιακής κατεύθυνσης της χώρας.

Με άλλα λόγια, η αποχώρηση της ΔΗΜΑΡ έγινε με τρόπο που μεσο/μακρο-πρόθεσμα ευνοεί το σύστημα και συνεπώς και τη ΝΔ.
*
Οι επικοινωνιακές φανφάρες δλδ δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια, αλλά χτίζουν "αριστερό" προφίλ για τη ΔΗΜΑΡ που θα το εξαργυρώσει στις επόμενες εκλογες΄για να σύρει τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ περισσότερο προς το κέντρο
*

----------


## sotos65

> Σώτο, θα μπορούσες απλά να του πεις ότι η νομολογία δεν έλεγε "κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ", αλλά αυτή ήταν μία από τις εταιρίες που αναφερόταν στον νόμο, εκ των οποίων θα μπορούσε η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, ή να κλείσει, ή να συγχωνεύσει, ή να περικόψει "ως μέγεθος". ΚΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ, και με την προϋπόθεση να είναι επιβαρυντική για τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό. Κι εννοείται να μην σκοντάφτει η όποια διαδικασία αποφασιστεί, σε άλλες νομικές διατάξεις. Όπως για το ότι, παρά τις παπαριές του σιχαμένου κι επικίνδυνου ξεπουλητή Στούρνου, το κράτος είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟ να διατηρεί εθνικό ρ/τ φορέα. Δεν είναι "επιλογή", ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ είναι.
> Για να μην πούμε ότι έχει ξεσκίσει ΚΑΘΕ διαδικασία που προβλέπεται, ακόμα και για κλεισίματα, καθώς εμπλέκονται ένα κάρο άλλες υποχρεώσεις που έχει αναλάβει η όποια εταιρία, συν τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα.
> 
> Για ΟΛΑ αυτά λοιπόν, ο σκαϊδικός "καθηγητής", δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από το γνωστό έμμισθο αληταριό που εδώ και 3 χρόνια προσπαθεί να στηρίξει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο το ξεπούλημα, την υποδούλωση, το ξέσκισμα. όπως πχ θυμάμαι κάποιον άλλο "καθηγητή" (συνταγματικού δικαίου κι άλλων τέτοιων χαριτωμενιών), που τον πρώτο καιρό της 1ης δανειακής (2010), προσπαθούσε να θολώσει τα νερά, σχετικά με την ερμηνεία περί "απεμπόλησης του δικαιώματος ασυλίας της χώρας αναφορικά με τις εξοφλητικές υποχρεώσεις, λόγω εθνικής κυριαρχίας", λέγοντας, όταν τόσοι άλλοι είχαν ξεσηκωθεί για την ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ, ότι "...ΤΥΠΙΚΗ είναι αυτή η αναφορά, και για να έχει έρεισμα η τρόικα να μπορεί να δανείσει, αλλά και για να δουν οι αγορές μια σοβαρότητα, ώστε από του χρόνου να μας ξαναδανείσουν" (...είναι που το '11 "θα ξαναβγαίναμε στις αγορές", γι' αυτό...). Όπως τόσα άλλα καθάρματα, όλο αυτό το διάστημα, στηρίζουν δια της "επιστημονοσύνης τους", όλο αυτό τον συρφετό που μας καβάλησε.


Καλά εδώ υπάρχουν κι άλλα πράγματα όπως λες κι εσύ. Ανάμεσα στα άλλα στην ΚΥΑ αναφέρεται ότι η ΕΡΤ επιβαρύνει τον προϋπολογισμό, πράγμα απολύτως ψευδές, ενώ δεν υπάρχει και υπολογισμός του κόστους για το δημόσιο (τον οποίο επικαλούντο οι υπουργοί στη βουλή, για να μη συζητήσουν τις προτάσεις κατάργησης του ΠΝΠ).

- - - Updated - - -

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο καραγκιόζης συνεχίζει τα καραγκιοζιλίκια του....

http://www.paron.gr/typologies/?p=32309




> Κεδίκογλου: “Θα εκπέμψουμε πρόγραμμα υπό τον όρο να απελευθερωθούν οι εγκαταστάσεις”
> 
> “*Θα εκπέμψουμε πρόγραμμα υπό τον όρο να απελευθερωθούν οι εγκαταστάσεις.* Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μέσα σε μία ή δύο μέρες” Ο αποχωρών υφυπουργός Σίμος Κεδίκογλου μιλώντας στο Real FM και το Νίκο Χατζηνικολάου επιμένει στον “πολιτικό τσαμπουκά”, να μην εφαρμόζει την απόφαση του ΣτΕ για την εκ νέου μετάδοσης σήματος και προγράμματος από ένα μεταβατικό φορέα.*”Το μαύρο έχει φύγει, υπάρχουν μπάρες”, ισχύριστηκε, θέλοντας να πείσει πως έχει συμμορφωθεί με τα όσα ζητάει το ΣτΕ* και συμπλήρωσε πως “δεν θα είναι υφυπουργός” στο νέο κυβερνητικό σχήμα, ως αποτέλεσμα της συμφωνίας των κυρίων, Σαμαρά και Βενιζέλου

----------


## PopManiac

> Μα ακριβώς αυτό λέω...
> 
> Ο Κουβέλης εξαγόρασε χρόνο ζωής, διατηρώντας το δόλωμα για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ...κι αυτό, παρόλο που σε μια πρώτη ανάγνωση αντίκειται στη μεθόδευση Σαμαρά για την συσπείρωση της δεξιάς (στόχο για τον οποίο χρειάζεται μια οιονεί "ακραία" αριστερά στην αντιπολίτευση, δλδ μια αριστερά χωρίς γέφυρες με ΔΗΜΑΡ), εντούτοις είναι και ασφαλιστική δικλείδα για το σύστημα...
> Παρόλαυτά πρέπει να υπήρξε συνεννόηση ασφαλώς με τη ΝΔ - και από παρεμβάσεις που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο μελών της ΔΗΜΑΡ επιβεβαιώνεται - πως θα στηρίξουν τη κυβέρνηση ψηφίζοντας "κατά συνείδηση" με στρατηγικό πάντα στόχο την παραμονή της Ελλάδας στο ευρώ και την εξάντληση της τετραετίας της κυβέρνησης...
> 
> με άλλα λόγια η ΔΗΜΑΡ πατάει σε διαφορετική βάρκα με κάθε πόδι, εξυπηρετώντας και τους δύο σκοπους
> - τη παράταση ζωής της, διατηρώντας ένα προφίλ που μπορεί να της εξασφαλίζει κάποια επιρροή στην επίσημη/θεσμική πολιτική της αριστεράς
> - τη στήριξη της μνημονιακής κατεύθυνσης της χώρας.
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ μεν κατ'αρχήν αλλά διαφοροποιούμαι ως προς το ότι είναι πολύ δυναμική η κατάσταση και δεν είμαι τόσο βέβαιος πως η ΔΗΜΑΡ θα επιβιώσει παίζοντας τον ρόλο αυτό.

Θα δούμε

----------


## apnet

Ένα πράγμα δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν μερικοί. Είναι το ίδιο πράγμα που κανένα από τα καθεστωτικά κανάλια δεν θίγει και κανένας καθεστωτικός δημοσιογράφος δεν αναφέρει.

Η φασαρία έγινε για τις μεθοδεύσεις. Για τον ΤΡΟΠΟ. Για τις ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΕΣ. Για το ΜΑΥΡΟ στην ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ. Γιατί θέλουν να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. και να μην γίνει ποτέ έλεγχος στα κιτάπια. Να δούμε ποιος έφταιγε για τα κακώς κείμενα και ποιος ήταν εκείνος που με σκοπό την έφερε σε αυτή τη κατάσταση για να μπορεί να λέει πως είναι υπεράριθμη. Παλιά το έκανε για να κερδίζει ψήφους και τώρα το κάνει για να μην ανοίξουν τα κιτάπια και πάνε όλοι τους ΜΕΣΑ.

Εισαγγελικός έλεγχος στα κιτάπια της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. και εισαγγελική παρέμβαση για ζημιά στο δημόσιο και εθνικό συμφέρον από την κυβέρνηση με το ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ κλείσιμο που ΕΠΕΒΑΛΕ.

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΦΑΣΙΣΤΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 6 ΩΡΕΣ.

Τώρα κάτι καθηγητίσκοι που από ανικανότητα εγκεφάλου ποτέ δεν μπόρεσαν να διακριθούν στον τομέα τους και έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο να ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ δεχόμενοι να τους πληρώνουν οι φασιστοκυβερνητοαλαφουζοκαναλάρχες για να λέμε τις πίπες τους και ταυτόχρονα με τον εαυτό τους να ξεφτιλίζουν και το επάγγελμά τους δεν αξίζουν αναφοράς καν.

----------


## linman

LIBERATION.Ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς φέρει την πλήρη ευθύνη για ΕΡΤ, ενώ δεν μπορεί να πείσει ούτε έναν επενδυτή!

Η πολιτική λιτότητας που επιβάλλει η Ευρώπη φέρει μερική ευθύνη για τη διάλυση του Ελληνικού δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα, γράφει ο αρχισυντάκτης του πολιτικού ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας Libération, ERIC DECOUTY, ενώ παράλληλα κάνει ευθεία επίθεση στον Σαμαρα:
"Η θλίψη του λαού της Ελλάδας, η οποία έχει χυθεί πάνω σε ολόκληρη την ήπειρο, είναι η κατάλληλη αντίδραση σε μια πράξη που δεν είναι καθόλου αντάξια μιας Δημοκρατίας. Ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς φέρει την πλήρη ευθύνη.

----------


## apnet

Με ποιες διαδικασίες θα προσλάβει νέο προσωπικό άραγε;;; Έχει ξεκινήσει κανένας διαγωνισμός, κάνουν τίποτα συνεντεύξεις ή μήπως απλά παίρνουν τηλέφωνο στα εν αναμονή καθεστωτικά τίποτα για να στελεχώσουν την νέα καθεστωτική «δημόσια» τηλεόραση.

Ε ρε ξύλο που θέλουν οι «σωτήρες»...

----------


## sotos65

Με διαδικασίες ΑΣΕΠ, ανάλογες με αυτές που χρησιμοποίησε ο Αντώνης για τη πρόσληψη του προσωπικού στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης...

ΥΓ. ΑΣΕΠ = μπιλιετάκι "*Α*ντώνης *Σ*αμαράς *Ε*γκρίνει *Π*ρόσληψη"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Whistle:

----------


## zillion

Είμαι ο μόνος που ανησυχεί ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε προσπάθεια του συστήματος να "απελευθερωθεί" το ραδιομέγαρο; 

Ξεπεράστηκε, δυστυχώς, η πολιτική κρίση ενώ και χάρη στις αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ το σύστημα πήρε και την "νομιμοποίηση" που χρειαζόταν για να δικαιολογήσει την επέμβαση.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Είμαι ο μόνος που ανησυχεί ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε προσπάθεια του συστήματος να "απελευθερωθεί" το ραδιομέγαρο; 
> 
> Ξεπεράστηκε, δυστυχώς, η πολιτική κρίση ενώ και χάρη στις αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ το σύστημα πήρε και την "νομιμοποίηση" που χρειαζόταν για να δικαιολογήσει την επέμβαση.


Νομίζω τώρα θα γίνει ενδιαφέρον...Θα τους αφήσουμε;


*Αναλυτικά η ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΟΙΚ* 




> «Σε συνέχεια της συμφωνίας των πολιτικών αρχηγών για την προσωρινή λειτουργία του δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα, η κυβέρνηση προχωρά στον προσδιορισμό των 2.000 αναγκαίων θέσεων για την λειτουργία του μεταβατικού φορέα.
> 
> Παράλληλα, ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών, Γιάννης Στουρνάρας, έχει ήδη δώσει εντολή στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος να καταβληθούν 2 μηνιαίοι μισθοί στους εργαζόμενους αορίστου χρόνου της πρώην ΕΡΤ, ως πρώτη δόση έναντι της συνολικής αποζημίωσης. Στους συμβασιούχους ορισμένου χρόνου θα καταβληθεί ένας μισθός μέχρι να υπάρξει πρόσβαση στις εγκαταστάσεις της Αγίας Παρασκευής και υπολογισμός τυχόν υπολοίπων, ενώ οι εργαζόμενοι κατηγοριών ΠΕΘ, Ειδικών Συμβούλων και Μετακλητών Υπαλλήλων δεν θα λάβουν αποζημίωση. Τα ποσά θα πιστωθούν στους λογαριασμούς μισθοδοσίας των εργαζομένων της πρώην ΕΡΤ στην ALPHA ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Τράπεζα.
> 
> *Τέλος, η κυβέρνηση καλεί τους εργαζομένους να εκκενώσουν τις εγκαταστάσεις της πρώην ΕΡΤ, ώστε να υλοποιηθεί απρόσκοπτα και άμεσα η απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας*».

----------


## washcloud

> Είμαι ο μόνος που ανησυχεί ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε προσπάθεια του συστήματος να "απελευθερωθεί" το ραδιομέγαρο; 
> 
> Ξεπεράστηκε, δυστυχώς, η πολιτική κρίση ενώ και χάρη στις αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ το σύστημα πήρε και την "νομιμοποίηση" που χρειαζόταν για να δικαιολογήσει την επέμβαση.


 Το 'χω γράψει πριν μέρες : εγώ...ανησυχώ όσο ΔΕΝ επεμβαίνουν τα ζώα με τις ασπίδες...

Νομιμοποίηση από ΣτΕ, γιατί; ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑ νομιμοποίησης, ναι.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ απαντά στη δήλωση του ΥΠΟΙΚ : Ξεχάστε το...

----------


## apnet

Σιγά μην ξεπεράστηκε η πολιτική κρίση. Έτσι λένε οι καθεστωτικοί δημοσιογράφοι των καθεστωτικοαλαφουζοπαράνομων καναλιών.

Τώρα που θα αρχίσουν να σκάνε και τα σκάνδαλα για το Βαγγέλα να δεις τι έχει να γίνει. Αν ανοίξει και ο Άκης το στόμα του δε.... δεν σου λέω τίποτα.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η ΕΡΤ θα παραμείνει καταλύτης πολιτικών εξελίξεων...

----------


## vgiozo

> Είμαι ο μόνος που ανησυχεί ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε προσπάθεια του συστήματος να "απελευθερωθεί" το ραδιομέγαρο; 
> 
> Ξεπεράστηκε, δυστυχώς, η πολιτική κρίση ενώ και χάρη στις αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ το σύστημα πήρε και την "νομιμοποίηση" που χρειαζόταν για να δικαιολογήσει την επέμβαση.





> Νομίζω τώρα θα γίνει ενδιαφέρον...Θα τους αφήσουμε;
> 
> 
> *Αναλυτικά η ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΟΙΚ*


Ο χρόνος μετρούσε και μετράει αντίστροφα για κάποια επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ...το θέμα είναι το πότε και το πώς.
Εφόσον δεν πάρουν με το μέρος τους αρκετούς εργαζομένους ώστε να διαλυθεί από μέσα η κατάσταση, πάμε για δυναμική επέμβαση...
...η εξαγγελία της απασχόλησης 2000 εργαζομε΄νων στο μεταβατικό σχήμα έχει μια τέτοια χροιά...δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι αρκετή...

όπως το βλέπω να εξελίσσεται, οι πόρνες της δημοσιογραφίες θα τρέξουν στον αφέντη πάλι, θα δημιουργηθεί ρήγμα με τον κόσμο που ήθελε η ΕΡΤ να είναι η αρχή μιας ανατροπής και τότε θα επέμβουν για να απομακρύνουν αυτούς που θέλουν να χαλιναγωγήσουν τη διαμαρτυρία των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ, μιλώντας για εξωτερική παρέμβαση.
...μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τριγόνια...

- - - Updated - - -




> Συμφωνώ μεν κατ'αρχήν αλλά διαφοροποιούμαι ως προς το ότι είναι πολύ δυναμική η κατάσταση και δεν είμαι τόσο βέβαιος πως η ΔΗΜΑΡ θα επιβιώσει παίζοντας τον ρόλο αυτό.
> 
> Θα δούμε


Ασφαλώς δεν είναι τίποτε σίγουρο κι εξασφαλισμένο...από άποψη σχεδιασμών μπορεί να ισχύει

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Συνεχής ενημέρωση:  

  Παρασκευή 21/6   18:55 Η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ αρνείται να εκκενώσει το ραδιομέγαρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής. Σε μια πρώτη του αντίδρασή του, ο πρόεδρος του σωματείου των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ, Παναγιώτης Καλφαγιάννης δήλωσε: «Οι εργαζόμενοι αρνούνται να δεχθούν την καταπάτηση των θεμελιωδών εργασιακών τους δικαιωμάτων. Θα είναι εδώ για να εκπέμπουν στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. Οι μάσκες έπεσαν. Θέλουν να πάρουν 2.000 άτομα που θα χάσουν όλα τους τα δικαιώματα και το ταμείο ανεργίας και στη συνέχεια, στο νέο φορέα μπορεί να είναι και 50. Η νομική μας υπηρεσία ετοιμάζει εξώδικα για να απαντήσει στα όσα υποστηρίζει ο κ. Στουρνάρας».     

18:40 «Καλούμε συνδικάτα & κοινωνικούς φορείς σε προσέλευση και επιφυλακή στην #ERT ενόψει των κυβερνητικών απειλών για εκκένωση», η έκκληση των εργαζομένων μέσω του @ErtSocial    

 18:18 Στο Ραδιομέγαρο οι εργαζόμενοι δηλώνουν αποφασισμένοι να μην εγκαταλείψουν το κτήριο. Στις μεταξύ τους συζητήσεις επικρατεί η διάθεση να συνεχίσουν τον αγώνα τους.

http://left.gr/news/ypoik-kalei-se-e...ehis-enimerosi

----------


## no_logo

Αυτά που λέει ο πρόεδρος της ποσπερτ είναι ολόσωστα
1. Δεν έχουν πάρει καταγγελίες για την λήξη των συμβάσεων τους
2. Δεν τους έχει καταβληθεί η αποζημίωση τους 
3. Αν υπογράψουν νέες συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου αμέσως η αορίστου χρόνου σύμβαση που είχαν/έχουν λήγει αυτόματα

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Πάντως έχει αυτή τη στιγμή μια πολύ ωραία κουβέντα με έναν καθηγητή η ΕΡΤ.Καθαρή,ανοιχτή,ζωντανή κουβέντα.Απλά τη χαίρεσαι...

----------


## apnet

Και τώρα που τα βρήκανε και έχωσε και ο Βαγγέλας περισσότερους δικούς του καλούν τους εργαζομένους της ΕΡΤ να αποχωρίσουν γιατί εμποδίζουν την εκτέλεση της απόφασης του ΣτΕ!

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε καταλάβει για τα καλά την έννοια της λέξης ΤΡΑΓΕΛΑΦΙΚΑ.

----------


## dhmk

> Σου μεταφέρω την άποψη ενός δικηγόρου για το θέμα, στο "1" γίνεται η αναφορά για την παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη και γιατί έπρεπε να αλλάξουν την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 14Β... 
> 
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=25176


Αυτό δίνει μια καθαρή εικόνα και εξηγεί και την απόφαση του ΣΤΕ: Καταργημένη ΕΡΤ αλλά όχι μαύρο. Δηλαδή μόλις ξεκινήσει το προσωρινό σχήμα τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το άρθρο 15, αν και ειπώθηκε ότι το σύνταγμα δεν μιλά για δημόσια τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο και άρα τα ζητούμενα του άρθρου 15 μπορούν να εκπληρωθούν και από τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς. Επίσης με τις νέες εξελίξεις όλα αυτά δεν έχουν νόημα πλέον. Μανιτάκιδες και Ρουπακιώτιδες bye-bye. Προφανώς η κυβέρνηση, και μετά τον ανασχηματισμό, έχει την δεδηλωμένη.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

*Ο Βερβεσός τώρα λέει νομίμως παραμένουν οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ στο Ραδιομέγαρο.Δεν υφίσταται κατάληψη*

----------


## sotos65

> Αυτό δίνει μια καθαρή εικόνα και εξηγεί και την απόφαση του ΣΤΕ: Καταργημένη ΕΡΤ αλλά όχι μαύρο. Δηλαδή μόλις ξεκινήσει το προσωρινό σχήμα τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το άρθρο 15, αν και ειπώθηκε ότι το σύνταγμα δεν μιλά για δημόσια τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο και άρα τα ζητούμενα του άρθρου 15 μπορούν να εκπληρωθούν και από τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς.....


Ναι, αν είχαμε ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς που θα πρόσφεραν: _"αντικειμενική και με ίσους όρους μετάδοση πληροφοριών και ειδήσεων,  καθώς και προϊόντων του λόγου και της τέχνης, την εξασφάλιση της  ποιοτικής στάθμης των προγραμμάτων που επιβάλλει η κοινωνική αποστολή  της ραδιοφωνίας και της τηλεόρασης και η πολιτιστική ανάπτυξη της Χώρας,  καθώς και το σεβασμό της αξίας του ανθρώπου και την προστασία της  παιδικής ηλικίας και της νεότητας"_. Έχουμε;  :Thinking:

----------


## fsmpoing

> Πάντως έχει αυτή τη στιγμή μια πολύ ωραία κουβέντα με έναν καθηγητή η ΕΡΤ.Καθαρή,ανοιχτή,ζωντανή κουβέντα.Απλά τη χαίρεσαι...


 :Mad:  θα τρολαρω  :Sad: 
Αν εισαι ανεργος λογικα καταλαβαινεις πως τουτοι ειναι στον κοσμο τους (διοτι ακομα καινε λιπος - το κανονικο η το συμβατικο)
....αν....
αν οχι τοτε τους βρισκεις και χαριτωμενους

----------


## apnet

Είτε άνεργος είτε με δουλειά το ίδιο τους βλέπεις. Δεν κρίνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι βασιζόμενοι στον κώλο τους.... Αν και υπάρχουν και αυτοί που το κάνουν φυσικά.

Ακούω η κυβέρνηση ζήτησε να εκκενώσουν το κτίριο, οι εργαζόμενοι είπαν μολών λαβέ, ο Παπακωνσταντίνου έχει συναυλία στην ΕΡΤ απόψε και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καλεί τον κόσμο να μείνει στην ΕΡΤ στη διάρκεια του Σαββατοκύριακου.

Τελικά πολιτική εξομάλυνση μυρίζει ή μπαρούτι;

----------


## washcloud

...να ψοφήσει το λίπος του γείτονα λοιπόν.
Αλλά μαζί τους δεν τα έτρωγες όταν εργαζόσουν; Υποκριτή.

----------


## apnet

Σε μένα πηγαίνει αυτό;

----------


## psyxakias

Με την ΔΗΜΑΡ τι εγινε τελικά διότι δε παρακολουθώ τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες. Ξηλώνει τους υπουργούς και παραμένει στη συγκυβέρνηση ή φεύγει και απο τη συγκυβέρνηση και απλώς παρέχει ανοχή; Γενικά έχει υπάρξει τελική απόφαση;

----------


## apnet

Από ότι μαθαίνω υπάρχει διάσταση απόψεων μεταξύ των στελεχών της. Κάποιοι ήθελαν να μείνουν στην κυβέρνηση και κάποιοι άλλοι να φύγουν τελείως και να την ρίξουν και κάποιοι άλλοι κάπου στη μέση (προφανώς οι δευτερότριτοι ήταν περισσότεροι). Κάπου στη μέση κινήθηκε και ο κυρ-Φώτης προς ώρας και αναμένουμε.

----------


## nostra_fora

> Με την ΔΗΜΑΡ τι εγινε τελικά διότι δε παρακολουθώ τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες. Ξηλώνει τους υπουργούς και παραμένει στη συγκυβέρνηση ή φεύγει και απο τη συγκυβέρνηση και απλώς παρέχει ανοχή; Γενικά έχει υπάρξει τελική απόφαση;


Αποσύρει τους υπουργούς και στηρίζει ...κατα περίσταση.

----------


## 29gk

> Αυτό δίνει μια καθαρή εικόνα και εξηγεί και την απόφαση του ΣΤΕ: Καταργημένη ΕΡΤ αλλά όχι μαύρο. Δηλαδή μόλις ξεκινήσει το προσωρινό σχήμα τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το άρθρο 15, αν και ειπώθηκε ότι το σύνταγμα δεν μιλά για δημόσια τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο και άρα τα ζητούμενα του άρθρου 15 μπορούν να εκπληρωθούν και από τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς. Επίσης με τις νέες εξελίξεις όλα αυτά δεν έχουν νόημα πλέον. Μανιτάκιδες και Ρουπακιώτιδες bye-bye. Προφανώς η κυβέρνηση, και μετά τον ανασχηματισμό, έχει την δεδηλωμένη.


Ενα παραξενο πραγμα παντως, σκεφτηκα τωρα. Το παθαινω συνηθως τις Παρασκευες και παντα με ξαφνιαζει.

Το τανκ τοτε στο Πολυτεχνειο εκανε κατι κακο, και σκοτωσε και κοσμο. Αφου ομως πεθαναν και bye-bye και το πραμα εξελιχτηκε, γιατι χωσανε τους αλλους στη φυλακη μεχρι που πεθαναν ; Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα επειδη βρισκω και αντιστοιχιες στο τανκ, στην καταληψη, στη φυλακη και σε αλλα.

Και μια ερωτηση.

Στις 10 Ιουνιου ο Σαμαρας ειχε την δεδηλωμενη ; Οταν ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας υπεγραφε ειχε την δεδηλωμενη ; Οταν κατεθετε το ΚΚΕ την πρωτη τροπολογια στην Βουλη ειχε τη δεδηλωμενη ; Μηπως τη δεδηλωμενη την πηρε τωρα η ΝΔ που εχει πρωθυπουργο τον Βενιζελο ; Καθοτι ο προηγουμενος συνηθισμενος στις υπερβασεις, εδωσε μια αυτη τη φορα και το ξε....ε ;

----------


## gkamared

Εγώ λέω μπράβο στην Δημοκρατική Αριστερά πάντως τους λέει εγώ πρόβλημα δεν θα δημιουργήσω  φεύγω και κάνετε ότι θέλετε άλλα την ευθύνη την έχετε εσείς.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

@ 29gk
μη βάζεις το κόσμο να κάνει πολύπλοκες σκέψεις! Π.χ. ο dhmk έχει την έγνοια που θα επενδύσει τα λεφτά του, μην του βάζεις και άλλα.

----

Και εγώ δεν περίμενα τέτοια στάση από τον Κουβέλη. Πάντως ξεφτιλίστηκε τελείως ο Ψαριανός. Έχασα πάσα ιδέα (ή μάλλον έχασα και αυτή που μου είχε απομείνει)

----------


## fsmpoing

> Είτε άνεργος είτε με δουλειά το ίδιο τους βλέπεις. Δεν κρίνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι βασιζόμενοι στον κώλο τους.... Αν και υπάρχουν και αυτοί που το κάνουν φυσικά.


λιγοι -οσο και οταν μπορουσα!- το εχω ψαξει  :Wink: 




> ...να ψοφήσει το λίπος του γείτονα λοιπόν.
> Αλλά μαζί τους δεν τα έτρωγες όταν εργαζόσουν; Υποκριτή.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEZ9_b2P8J8
λεει:
Δείτε την τελευταία εκπομπή των βολεμένων + χαζοχαρουμένων τηλεπαρουσιαστών της ΝΕΤ
Φυσικά δεν επικροτώ την απόφαση να πετάξουν έξω τους ανθρώπους - ιδίως με τον τρόπο που έγινε - 
αλλα γ @#@ μας την είχαν σπάσει

copyright...
Το βίντεο έχει απλα... συμβολικό χαρακτήρα

ERT

----------


## sotos65

Ούτε καν κατάλαβε αυτός που το έφτιαξε τι εννοούσε η παρουσιάστρια όταν έλεγε "είμαστε και σήμερα εδώ" (έχοντας ήδη υπόψη τις φήμες για το κλείσιμο).

----------


## fsmpoing

> Ούτε καν κατάλαβε αυτός που το έφτιαξε τι εννούσε η παρουσιάστρια όταν έλεγε "είμαστε και σήμερα εδώ" (έχοντας ήδη υπόψη τις φήμες για το κλείσιμο).


εσυ λες να μην το ξερανε;

----------


## sotos65

Αυτό λέω, ότι το "είμαστε και εδώ σήμερα" και το γελάκι μετά δεν είναι ένα (ακόμα) χαζοχαρούμενο σχόλιο, μοιάζει περισσότερο με το "είμαστε ακόμα ζωντανοί" του γνωστού τραγουδιού...

----------


## fsmpoing

εδω κολλαει το - εχουνε  "λιπος" που λεω πιο πανω

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> εδω κολλαει το - εχουνε  "λιπος" που λεω πιο πανω


τι θα έπρεπε να κάνουν για να μην έχουν "λίπος"
(αν και το λίπος νομίζω ότι το έχουν άλλοι και αλλού  :Razz: )

----------


## sotos65

Κάπως ανάποδα μου φαίνεται το αντιλαμβάνεσαι, αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν έχει και πολλή σημασία...

----------


## fsmpoing

> τι θα έπρεπε να κάνουν για να μην έχουν "λίπος"
> (αν και το λίπος νομίζω ότι το έχουν άλλοι και αλλού )


Δες στα σχολια



> Καλά δεν θα κατάλαβες το νόημα στο βίντεο
> Οταν πετούσαν σε άλλες υπηρεσίες κάποιους φουκαράδες έξω, αυτοί και οι υπόλοιποι στα ιδιωτικά ήταν ολο γελάκια
> και τώρα να τους δούμε
> Ακομα και στην περιγραφή﻿ λέει πως δεν επικροτεί αυτό που έγινε...


Δες στα σχολια



> Κάπως ανάποδα μου φαίνεται το αντιλαμβάνεσαι, αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν έχει και πολλή σημασία...


Διαβασε το και εσυ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEZ9_b2P8J8

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δες το σχολιο 
> 
> Ακομα και στην περιγραφή﻿ λέει πως δεν επικροτεί αυτό που έγινε...
> Διάβασέ την
> 
> Διαβασε το και εσυ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEZ9_b2P8J8


Μια χαρά το κατάλαβα το νόημα του βίντεο και το θεωρώ απλά μια φθηνή προπαγάνδα.
"Δεν το επικροτεί" αλλά την προπαγάνδα την κάνει.. Άσε...

----------


## sotos65

Όπως τα λέει ο Πράκτωρ...

----------


## eqvus

Βλέποντας και τα υπόλοιπα video που έχει ανεβάσει ο τύπος, δεν βγάζω νόημα!!!!
Υπάρχει κάτι που αγνοώ για την παρουσιάστρια?

----------


## patch

> Βλέποντας και τα υπόλοιπα video που έχει *ανεβάσει ο τύπος*, δεν βγάζω νόημα!!!!
> Υπάρχει κάτι που αγνοώ για την παρουσιάστρια?


για τον fmspoing λες ;

----------


## eqvus

Οχι, για το youtube.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Μια χαρά το κατάλαβα το νόημα του βίντεο και το θεωρώ απλά μια φθηνή προπαγάνδα.
> "Δεν το επικροτεί" αλλά την προπαγάνδα την κάνει.. Άσε...


μπα  για τους υπολοιπους βλεπε stage που ενω ηταν με μεσο του κ@λου βγαζαν αφρους στις "ενημερωτικες" τους εκπομπες για να τους διωξουνε

...αλλα νταξει αφου τουτοι ειναι σωστοι
Παιζουνε συμφεροντα, και αμα δεν το βλεπεις -με τους αγιους της ερτ!!! και καθε ερτ - τι να πω

----------


## patch

> Οχι, για το youtube.


μα ο ιδιος ειναι  :Razz: 
κορυφαίο σχόλιο



> Κατέβασε το﻿ φίλε, σε βλέπω λίαν σύντομος με ρεκόρ αρνητικών ψήφων.

----------


## apnet

Σιγά που τους τα έπρηξαν κιόλας σε κάποιους.... όπως κάνουν με όλα έτσι έκαναν και γι' αυτό.

Ήθελα  να 'ξερα όταν φτάσει η φωτιά στην βελούδινη πολυθρόνα τους κι αρπάξει ο κώλος τους σε ποιον θα στραφούν.


Ο Στούρνος πάντως διεμήνυσε στην Ε.Ε μέσω της σύσκεψης των υπουργών οικονομικών στις Βρυξέλλες πως όχι μόνον αποφεύχθηκαν οι εκλογές αλλά το νέο σχήμα θα είναι πιο συμπαγές και πρόθυμο να προχωρήσει στα νέα μέτρα. Με απλά λόγια έκανε ένα ντουζάκι και κατέβασε το παντελόνι.

Η μόνη λέξη που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι ΤΡΑΓΕΛΑΦΟΣ.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Κατέβασε το﻿ φίλε, σε βλέπω λίαν σύντομος με ρεκόρ αρνητικών ψήφων.


μα το βλεπω - το ξερω απο τα τεκταινομενα  :Wink:

----------


## washcloud

> Σε μένα πηγαίνει αυτό;


...όχι βέβαια. Απλά πόσταρες λίγο πριν ποστάρω.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Όπως τα λέει ο Πράκτωρ...


εκκρεμει η απαντηση  :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

Τι απάντηση ψάχνεις, δεν ρώτησες κάτι. Αυτό που έγραψα πριν, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> μπα  για τους υπολοιπους βλεπε stage που ενω ηταν με μεσο του κ@λου βγαζαν αφρους στις "ενημερωτικες" τους εκπομπες για να τους διωξουνε
> 
> ...αλλα νταξει αφου τουτοι ειναι σωστοι
> Παιζουνε συμφεροντα, και αμα δεν το βλεπεις -με τους αγιους της ερτ!!! και καθε ερτ - τι να πω





> εκκρεμει η απαντηση


πραγματικά δεν βγάζουν ιδιαίτερο νόημα τα σχόλιά σου και δεν εχω κάτι παραπάνω να προσθέσω

----------


## gkamared

> Σιγά που τους τα έπρηξαν κιόλας σε κάποιους.... όπως κάνουν με όλα έτσι έκαναν και γι' αυτό.
> 
> Ήθελα  να 'ξερα όταν φτάσει η φωτιά στην βελούδινη πολυθρόνα τους κι αρπάξει ο κώλος τους σε ποιον θα στραφούν.
> 
> 
> Ο Στούρνος πάντως διεμήνυσε στην Ε.Ε μέσω της σύσκεψης των υπουργών οικονομικών στις Βρυξέλλες πως όχι μόνον αποφεύχθηκαν οι εκλογές αλλά το νέο σχήμα θα είναι πιο συμπαγές και πρόθυμο να προχωρήσει στα νέα μέτρα. Με απλά λόγια έκανε ένα ντουζάκι και κατέβασε το παντελόνι.
> 
> Η μόνη λέξη που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι ΤΡΑΓΕΛΑΦΟΣ.


περιμενες κατι αλλο:?¨Αφου αυτος ηταν ο στοχος τους.

- - - Updated - - -




> @ 29gk
> μη βάζεις το κόσμο να κάνει πολύπλοκες σκέψεις! Π.χ. ο dhmk έχει την έγνοια που θα επενδύσει τα λεφτά του, μην του βάζεις και άλλα.
> 
> ----
> 
> Και εγώ δεν περίμενα τέτοια στάση από τον Κουβέλη. Πάντως ξεφτιλίστηκε τελείως ο Ψαριανός. Έχασα πάσα ιδέα (ή μάλλον έχασα και αυτή που μου είχε απομείνει)


Εγω το περιμενα το ειχε πει αλλωστε

----------


## eqvus

> εκκρεμει η απαντηση


Δεν συμφωνώ ότι κάνεις προπαγάνδα, εάν μάλιστα είσαι απολυμένος, εκφράζεις την δικαιολογημένη πίκρα και απογοήτευση σου.Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι γίνεται στο δημόσιο με τους μόνιμους και τους stager.

Διάβασε ομως το νήμα από την αρχή, έχουν αναφερθεί πάρα πολλοί λόγοι που δεν πρέπει να περάσει ο αυταρχισμός αυτής της κυβέρνησης, τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο εύκολα.

ΥΓ Ένα θα σου πω, υπάρχει μυστικό σχέδιο του Σαμαρά για κλωνοποίηση του Βερύκιου :Smile:

----------


## washcloud

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEZ9_b2P8J8
> λεει:
> Δείτε την τελευταία εκπομπή των βολεμένων + χαζοχαρουμένων τηλεπαρουσιαστών της ΝΕΤ
> Φυσικά δεν επικροτώ την απόφαση να πετάξουν έξω τους ανθρώπους - ιδίως με τον τρόπο που έγινε - 
> αλλα γ @#@ μας την είχαν σπάσει
> 
> copyright...
> Το βίντεο έχει απλα... συμβολικό χαρακτήρα
> 
> ERT


...κοίτα να δεις ΠΟΣΟ φτηνός είσαι :
Ποστάρεις ΕΝΑ βίντεο, που έχει ανεβάσει ένας ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ, στο οποίο έχει κάνει editing το λουπάρισμα μιας χαριτωμενιάς της Μιχελιδάκη (η οποία όσο βύσμα κι αν είναι για το πως επιλέχτηκε πριν καμμιά δεκαετία και ΒΑΛΕ στην ΕΡΤ, δεν είναι ούτε καν από τους υψηλόμισθους, ούτε από αυτούς που και ΠΟΛΛΑ τσιμπάγανε χιλιάρικα ΚΑΝ χωρίς να πατάγανε το ποδάρι τους εκεί αλλά ήτανε απεσπασμένοι στα υπουργικά γραφεία και σ' άλλες ιστορίες, ούτε από αυτούς που τρώγανε από προμήθειες, από αυτούς που μιζάρανε πανάκριβές ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ παραγωγές. Είναι από αυτούς που δουλεύανε στις εσωτερικές παραγωγές, με τα μέσα που παρείχε η εταιρία, και βγάζανε μάλιστα κι ένα ΟΜΟΡΦΟ αποτέλεσμα, αλλά τα ΖΩΑ σαν αυτόν που το ανέβασε δεν τις βλέπανε καν, καθώς ήταν αφοσιωμένοι στο ψωλοβάρεμα βλέποντας Λαμπίρη και λοιπούς), νομίζοντας ότι τρομάρα του είναι κι ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ. Για να κάνει, τί; Να εκφράσει την χαιρέκακη, και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ανεγκέφαλή του φύση, τσουβαλιάζοντας έτσι "την ΕΡΤ" ως σύνολο. Μη δίνοντας δεκάρα σχετικά με την προοπτική να σκεφτεί ότι εκ των 2656 εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ, η πλειονότητα ήταν ρεπόρτερ των τρεις κι εξήντα, τεχνικοί και βοηθοί ΠΑΣΗΣ φύσεως που δεν θα τους μάθει ποτέ κανένα χαϊβάνι επειδή δεν έτυχε ποτέ να του χασκογελάσουν, και γενικά κόσμος απλός που έκανε όλη την αγγαρειοδουλειά (φροντιστές, μακιγιέρ, καθαρίστριες, οδηγοί, κλπκλπ), έχοντας λαμβάνειν δεδουλευμένα απ' του παππού μου τον καιρό. Για να παρέχουν μία ΕΡΤ, την οποία την κρατούσαν πολλοί, και την εκμεταλλευόντουσαν λίγοι. Ας κάνει και κα'να βίντεο με τους σιχαμένους που το παίζουν σωτηροπατριώτες κι εκκαθαριστές, μπας και τελικά γελάσουμε όντως με κάτι τέτοιο.

Και για να ΜΗΝ προλάβεις να πεις κωλοτουμπομαλακία, ο τίτλος του βίντεο το οποίο μας παρέθεσες (οπότε σε εκφράζει), καθώς και το καταληκτικό σχόλιο περί "συμβολικού χαρακτήρα" (...) δικαιολογεί ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω. Μέχρι κεραίας.

Ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος αν σε ήξερε θα ωχριούσε μπροστά σου, ο Τράγκας θα σ' έκανε εικόνισμα, ο Χίος θα έπαιρνε κάμψεις για πάρτη σου. ΤΟΣΗ φτήνια λέμε. Γι' αυτό και να σε χαίρεται ο Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος. Γιατί αν δεν υπήρχαν άτομα σαν εσένα να του δίνουν το δικαίωμα στο θράσος, δεν θα μπορούσε να σας λέει ότι μαζί τα φάγατε. Του αξίζετε και σας αξίζει. 
...Τουλάχιστον βέβαια δεν έχεις σχέση με τον ΗΛΙΘΙΟ (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κάποιος καγκουροτσόγλανος που και 10 χρονιά μετά από σήμερα, ΠΑΛΙ τα ίδια μυαλά θα κουβαλάει) που ανέβασε το εν λόγω βίντεο. Δεν μπορώ άλλωστε να φανταστώ κάποιον να ποστάρει τόσο αυτάρεσκα, δικό του πόνημα...

----------


## vgiozo

Αυτό που θέλει να πει ο ποιητής είναι πως κάτι ξέρανε πριν ανακοινωθεί ακόμη τίποτα...τώρα γιατί εσύ παρεξηγήθηκες τόσο πολύ, εσύ ξέρεις...

Η Μιχελινάκη ήταν που είχε βγάλει μια γλώσσα μέχρι το πάτωμα και σπατουλάριζε τον Υπουργό Αναπτυξης σε μια εκπομπή της που είχε τύχει να δω εδώ και λίγο καιρό, αυτή ήταν πάλι με έναν άλλο της ΕΡΤ που παίρνανε συνέντευξη από τον Μόσιαλο πέρυσι και είχε δηλώσεις του Τσίπρα εν τω μεταξύ και κανονικά θά'πρεπε να διακόψουν και πετάχτηκε σαν τη πορδή να το δικαιολογήσει λέγοντας πως υπήρχε κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και αμέσως την κρέμασε ο συμπαρουσιαστής της λέγοντας πως δεν θα πρέπει να ρίχνουν την ευθύνη στους τεχνικούς συμπληρώνοντας πως ήταν απόφαση να μην παρεμβληθεί το διάγγελμα Τσίπρα στη συζήτηση με τον Μόσιαλο.

Αυτοί είναι οι παντός καιρού δημοσιογράφοι χωρίς τους οποίους η ΕΡΤ θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη...αλλά χρησιμοποιούν την αντίδραση του κόσμου ενώ την επομένη θα τον έχουν πάλι γραμμένο εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> μπα  για τους υπολοιπους βλεπε stage που ενω ηταν με μεσο του κ@λου βγαζαν αφρους στις "ενημερωτικες" τους εκπομπες για να τους διωξουνε
> 
> ...αλλα νταξει αφου τουτοι ειναι σωστοι
> Παιζουνε συμφεροντα, και αμα δεν το βλεπεις -με τους αγιους της ερτ!!! και καθε ερτ - τι να πω


Αλαφούζος, Μπόμπολας, Βαρδινογιάννης, Κουρής, Κυριακού, Ψυχάρης, Κοντομηνάς, Κόκκαλης, Μαρινάκης, Σάλλας ....

Μερικοί με συμφέροντα που μου ήρθαν στα γρήγορα... 

Και για χάρη της απληστίας αυτών, θα πεθάνουμε οι υπόλοιποι; Οχι...
Δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει από οτι φαίνεται... Έχεις φάει μεγάλες δόσεις MEGA... Κοίταξε το...

----------


## apnet

> Αυτό που θέλει να πει ο ποιητής είναι πως κάτι ξέρανε πριν ανακοινωθεί ακόμη τίποτα...τώρα γιατί εσύ παρεξηγήθηκες τόσο πολύ, εσύ ξέρεις...
> 
> Η Μιχελινάκη ήταν που είχε βγάλει μια γλώσσα μέχρι το πάτωμα και σπατουλάριζε τον Υπουργό Αναπτυξης σε μια εκπομπή της που είχε τύχει να δω εδώ και λίγο καιρό, αυτή ήταν πάλι με έναν άλλο της ΕΡΤ που παίρνανε συνέντευξη από τον Μόσιαλο πέρυσι και είχε δηλώσεις του Τσίπρα εν τω μεταξύ και κανονικά θά'πρεπε να διακόψουν και πετάχτηκε σαν τη πορδή να το δικαιολογήσει λέγοντας πως υπήρχε κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και αμέσως την κρέμασε ο συμπαρουσιαστής της λέγοντας πως δεν θα πρέπει να ρίχνουν την ευθύνη στους τεχνικούς συμπληρώνοντας πως ήταν απόφαση να μην παρεμβληθεί το διάγγελμα Τσίπρα στη συζήτηση με τον Μόσιαλο.
> 
> Αυτοί είναι οι παντός καιρού δημοσιογράφοι χωρίς τους οποίους η ΕΡΤ θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη...αλλά χρησιμοποιούν την αντίδραση του κόσμου ενώ την επομένη θα τον έχουν πάλι γραμμένο εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι.


Καλό θα ήταν πριν κρίνουμε το τι λένε ή κάνουν και το πως χειρίζονται ορισμένες καταστάσεις οι δημοσιογράφοι να συνυπολογίζουμε και το γεγονός των ΕΝΤΟΛΩΝ μέσω μικροφώνου...

Εκείνοι που μιλάνε για σάπια και κρατική ΕΡΤ είναι οι ίδιοι που φίμωναν τους δημοσιογράφους κατά το δοκούν και τώρα βγαίνουν να τους κατηγορήσουν γι' αυτό προκειμένου να δικαιολογήσουν τις πράξεις τους.

Εκείνο που μπορώ να καταλογίσω στους δημοσιογράφους και εργαζομένους είναι που δεν βγήκαν να τα πουν νωρίτερα.

----------


## eqvus

> Καλό θα ήταν πριν κρίνουμε το τι λένε ή κάνουν και το πως χειρίζονται ορισμένες καταστάσεις οι δημοσιογράφοι να συνυπολογίζουμε και το γεγονός των ΕΝΤΟΛΩΝ μέσω μικροφώνου...
> 
> Εκείνοι που μιλάνε για σάπια και κρατική ΕΡΤ είναι οι ίδιοι που φίμωναν τους δημοσιογράφους κατά το δοκούν και τώρα βγαίνουν να τους κατηγορήσουν γι' αυτό προκειμένου να δικαιολογήσουν τις πράξεις τους.
> 
> Εκείνο που μπορώ να καταλογίσω στους δημοσιογράφους και εργαζομένους είναι που δεν βγήκαν να τα πουν νωρίτερα.


Μην ξεχνάς και αυτούς που ήδη έχουν συμφωνήσει για την επόμενη μέρα.

----------


## apnet

Φυσικά και δεν τους ξεχνάω, το θεωρώ αυτονόητο αλλά όπως και να 'χει αυτούς θα το δείξει η επόμενη μέρα. (Αν και μερικοί έχουν ήδη φανεί...)

----------


## washcloud

vgiozo, για να μην τυχόν έχεις βαθύτερες σκέψεις, ουδεμία σχέση έχω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς δικός μου ή γνωστός μου με την ΕΡΤ (και με το Δημόσιο εν γένει). Αυτό που με πειράζει, δεν με πειράζει να ξαναπώ τί είναι (παρ' ό,τι το ξεκαθάρισα πριν) : η ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ κι η ΜΙΚΡΟΨΥΧΙΑ.

Ούτε με πειράζει να πω κι εγώ, ότι η ΜιχελιΔάκη, δεν ήταν δα και ο Άλεξ Τζόουνς της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης. Στα "πολιτιστικά" άλλωστε ήταν τόσα χρόνια η θέση της. Ούτε καν είναι σαν άνθρωπος, ο ιδανικός για "μαχητική δημοσιογραφία". Και με είχε ξενίσει η παρουσία της στην "ειδησεογραφική" ζώνη. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι την χώσανε εκεί, και όχι ότι πάλαιψε για να χωθεί από μόνη της σε αυτή τη θέση. Και ούτε θα μου έλλειπε, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι νεότεροι άνθρωποι θα ήταν πολύ ουσιαστικότεροι ακόμη και στα "πολιτιστικά", στη θέση της (και ακόμη πιο συγκεκριμένα, θα ήθελα να είχε αρθεί η ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ στο Δημόσιο, ΧΘΕΣ). Πέραν αυτού όμως, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ΑΛΛΟ να σαρκάσει κανείς τα όποια "χαχανίσματα" του όποιου παρουσιαστή, κι ΑΛΛΟ να κόβει έναν τίτλο που βρωμοκοπάει πουστοχαρά ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ (και να διανθίζει την όλη αηδία αναπαράγοντας εν είδει σπόντας την ήδη κυβερνητική σπόντα περί "συμβολικού χαρακτήρα"), τότε πραγματικά λυπάμαι.

*...τον Κουβαρά που ήταν μαζί της, για παράδειγμα, τον θεωρώ από γλίτσα έως και "επικίνδυνο", "ως δημοσιογράφο" (λόγω των προφανών πολιτικών του "απόψεων" - και όχι μόνο). ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΜΩΣ θα δεχόμουν ένα ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΟ βίντεο. Πόσο μάλλον όταν όπως είπα, το βίντεο ΚΑΝ δεν περιορίζεται σε αυτούς, αλλά είναι η κορδέλα που κλείνει το τσουβάλι του τίτλου και των σχολίων.

----------


## aroutis

> vgiozo, για να μην τυχόν έχεις βαθύτερες σκέψεις, ουδεμία σχέση έχω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς δικός μου ή γνωστός μου με την ΕΡΤ (και με το Δημόσιο εν γένει). Αυτό που με πειράζει, δεν με πειράζει να ξαναπώ τί είναι (παρ' ό,τι το ξεκαθάρισα πριν) : η ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ κι η ΜΙΚΡΟΨΥΧΙΑ.
> 
> Ούτε με πειράζει να πω κι εγώ, ότι η ΜιχελιΔάκη, δεν ήταν δα και ο Άλεξ Τζόουνς της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης. Στα "πολιτιστικά" άλλωστε ήταν τόσα χρόνια η θέση της. Ούτε καν είναι σαν άνθρωπος, ο ιδανικός για "μαχητική δημοσιογραφία". Και με είχε ξενίσει η παρουσία της στην "ειδησεογραφική" ζώνη. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι την χώσανε εκεί, και όχι ότι πάλαιψε για να χωθεί από μόνη της σε αυτή τη θέση. Και ούτε θα μου έλλειπε, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι νεότεροι άνθρωποι θα ήταν πολύ ουσιαστικότεροι ακόμη και στα "πολιτιστικά", στη θέση της (και ακόμη πιο συγκεκριμένα, θα ήθελα να είχε αρθεί η ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ στο Δημόσιο, ΧΘΕΣ). Πέραν αυτού όμως, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ΑΛΛΟ να σαρκάσει κανείς τα όποια "χαχανίσματα" του όποιου παρουσιαστή, κι ΑΛΛΟ να κόβει έναν τίτλο που βρωμοκοπάει πουστοχαρά ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ (και να διανθίζει την όλη αηδία αναπαράγοντας εν είδει σπόντας την ήδη κυβερνητική σπόντα περί "συμβολικού χαρακτήρα"), τότε πραγματικά λυπάμαι.
> 
> *...τον Κουβαρά που ήταν μαζί της, για παράδειγμα, τον θεωρώ από γλίτσα έως και "επικίνδυνο", "ως δημοσιογράφο" (λόγω των προφανών πολιτικών του "απόψεων" - και όχι μόνο). ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΜΩΣ θα δεχόμουν ένα ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΟ βίντεο. Πόσο μάλλον όταν όπως είπα, το βίντεο ΚΑΝ δεν περιορίζεται σε αυτούς, αλλά είναι η κορδέλα που κλείνει το τσουβάλι του τίτλου και των σχολίων.


Συμφωνώ 100+

Και απλά θα προσθέσω πως ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ αυτός ο αυτοματισμός της κοινωνίας ειναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός. 

Τιποτα αλλο απο μενα.

----------


## OnAl3rt

Το ΕΣΡ αναγνωρίζει τη λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ.




> Η Ραδιοτηλεοπτική Αρχή παραβλέπει την απόφαση του ΣτΕ για την ΕΡΤ, όπως κι εκείνη για την ιδιωτική τηλεόραση
> Νέα διάσταση στην υπόθεση της λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ. Το ΕΣΡ ως ανεξάρτητη διοικητική Αρχή, συμμετέχοντας στη διαβούλευση για τον τεχνικό πάροχο, αναγνωρίζει τη λειτουργία της  ΕΡΤ, έξι ημέρες μετά τη δημοσίευση της κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης και μια μέρα μετά από την απόφαση του ΣτΕ.
> Το έγγραφο που κατέθεσε στην ΕΕΤΤ συντάχθηκε στις 17 Ιουνίου και κατατέθηκε στην έτερη Αρχή στις 18 Ιουνίου 2013, ενώ  η απόφαση του προέδρου του ΣτΕ  σε βάρος της ΕΡΤ ελήφθη στις 17 Ιουνίου και δημοσιοποιήθηκε το ίδιο βράδυ και  η  ΚΥΑ της κατάργησης της ΕΡΤ έχει  ημερομηνία 11 Ιουνίου.
> Η ΕΡΤ αναγνωρίζεται  πως βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία από το ΕΣΡ,  στην 7η σελίδα του  σχετικού εγγράφου,, παραβλέποντας την απόφαση του ΣτΕ όπως ακριβνώς συμβαίνει και με την απόφαση της Ολομέλειας του ΣτΕ 3578/2010 η οποία  αναφέρεται στο παράνομο καθεστώς λειτουργίας της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης.
> Η διοίκηση αν εφαρμόσει την απόφαση για την ΕΡΤ, με βάση την αρχή της Ισονομίας και της Αναλογικότητας πρέπει να εφαρμόσει και εκείνη για την ιδιωτική τηλεόραση. Επειδή, όμως το “μαύρο” στο σύνολο των τηλεοπτικών σταθμών της χώρας θα σήμαινε καταστροφή, η ΕΡΤ όπως και η ιδωτική τηλεόραση, λειτουργούν  πλέον, κατά συνέπεια, με, de facto, “προσωρινό καθεστώς λειτουργίας”.
> Για την ιστορία δύο μέλη του ΕΣΡ δηλώνουν πως η ΕΡΤ πρέπει να έχει 3 ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες, και όχι δύο που προτείνει η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## vgiozo

> vgiozo, για να μην τυχόν έχεις βαθύτερες σκέψεις, ουδεμία σχέση έχω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς δικός μου ή γνωστός μου με την ΕΡΤ (και με το Δημόσιο εν γένει). Αυτό που με πειράζει, δεν με πειράζει να ξαναπώ τί είναι (παρ' ό,τι το ξεκαθάρισα πριν) : η ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ κι η ΜΙΚΡΟΨΥΧΙΑ.
> 
> Ούτε με πειράζει να πω κι εγώ, ότι η ΜιχελιΔάκη, δεν ήταν δα και ο Άλεξ Τζόουνς της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης. Στα "πολιτιστικά" άλλωστε ήταν τόσα χρόνια η θέση της. Ούτε καν είναι σαν άνθρωπος, ο ιδανικός για "μαχητική δημοσιογραφία". Και με είχε ξενίσει η παρουσία της στην "ειδησεογραφική" ζώνη. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι την χώσανε εκεί, και όχι ότι πάλαιψε για να χωθεί από μόνη της σε αυτή τη θέση. Και ούτε θα μου έλλειπε, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι νεότεροι άνθρωποι θα ήταν πολύ ουσιαστικότεροι ακόμη και στα "πολιτιστικά", στη θέση της (και ακόμη πιο συγκεκριμένα, θα ήθελα να είχε αρθεί η ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ στο Δημόσιο, ΧΘΕΣ). Πέραν αυτού όμως, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ΑΛΛΟ να σαρκάσει κανείς τα όποια "χαχανίσματα" του όποιου παρουσιαστή, κι ΑΛΛΟ να κόβει έναν τίτλο που βρωμοκοπάει πουστοχαρά ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ (και να διανθίζει την όλη αηδία αναπαράγοντας εν είδει σπόντας την ήδη κυβερνητική σπόντα περί "συμβολικού χαρακτήρα"), τότε πραγματικά λυπάμαι.
> 
> *...τον Κουβαρά που ήταν μαζί της, για παράδειγμα, τον θεωρώ από γλίτσα έως και "επικίνδυνο", "ως δημοσιογράφο" (λόγω των προφανών πολιτικών του "απόψεων" - και όχι μόνο). ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΜΩΣ θα δεχόμουν ένα ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΟ βίντεο. Πόσο μάλλον όταν όπως είπα, το βίντεο ΚΑΝ δεν περιορίζεται σε αυτούς, αλλά είναι η κορδέλα που κλείνει το τσουβάλι του τίτλου και των σχολίων.


Εγώ ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά όπου η συγκεκριμένη δημοσιογράφος έγλυφε απελπισμένα έναν πολιτικό κι όπου έτρεξε να καλύψει μια απόφαση μη διακοπής της συνέντευξης αποδίδοντάς τη σε τεχνικό πρόβλημα...κι αν έπεσε εντολή από "πάνω", μόνο γι αυτήν έπεσε κι όχι για τον συμπαρουσιαστή της;

λες πάλι τα δικά σου...το βίντεο έχει εμφανώς να κάνει με το ότι προδίδει μια "πρότερη γνώση" ίσως για τα επερχόμενα...δεν είδα εγώ να αποδίδει το όποιο χάλι της ΕΡΤ στην δημοσιογράφο...οπότε γιατί ζορίζεσαι τόσο πολύ;

Έπειτα και πάλι σ' αυτή τη διπολική λογική που εγκλωβίζονται ως συνήθως οι συζητήσεις ξεχνάς και ξεχνάτε ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι και ειδικα εκείνοι του γυαλιού είναι συνεργαζόμενοι στο αποτέλεσμα κι όχι απλώς "θύματα καταστάσεων"...
Αν έβαλαν μια ρηχή δημοσιογράφο να κάνει πολιτική εκπομπή κάτι λέει και για τον διορισμό της αυτόν και για την ίδια...

Δεν αποδίδω περισσότερη βαρύτητα στα χάλια της "Μάριον" απ' ότι στη διαφθορά της διοίκησης...λέω απλώς ότι μερικοί πολύ πρόθυμα αφήνονται να χρησιμοποιηθούν από άλλους γιατί υπάρχει όφελος και για τους ίδιους.
Να μην φυλαξω μια κριτική γι αυτους τους δημοσιογράφους; Χωρίς αυτούς και η γραμμή της διοίκησης δεν περνάει...είναι η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος.

----------


## psyxakias

"Αι σιχτήρ Μαξίμ Νταβά" & "Αι σιχτηρ σαμαρ σουλτάν" (παίζει τώρα στην ΕΡΤ -θα ανέβει και youtube-, τραγούδι αντίστοιχο που έχουν στην Ταξιμ στη Τουρκία στις διαδηλώσεις)

----------


## gkamared

> Το ΕΣΡ αναγνωρίζει τη λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ.


Μην τους δίνουν ιδέες :RTFM:

----------


## washcloud

vgiozo, δεν αναφέρθηκα στο σχόλιό σου περί "γλυψίματος" (..."απελπισμένου";! Τί λες βρε παιδί...Για δώσε λινκ να δούμε τί έχουμε χάσει...) πιο πριν, ούτε και στο περιστατικό που ανέφερες περί "απόδοσης ευθυνών", όχι τόσο γιατί αμφιβάλλω για την εγκυρότητα των λεγομένων του, όταν κάποιος συνομιλητής μου αναφέρει περιστατικά που έχει "βιώσει", αλλά επειδή έχω αφ' ενός αρκετά διαφορετική άποψη (...τα δικά μου "βιώματα") για την εν λόγω δημοσιογράφο/παρουσιάστρια, ούτως ώστε να δώσω τόση βαρύτητα σε μία "ξένη" σε 'μένα (και τα "βιώματά" μου) αναφορά. Αφ' ετέρου δε, δεν θεωρώ ικανή μια τέτοια ("ξένη" μάλιστα) αναφορά, ακόμη και να ισχύει, να δικαιολογεί α) την ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΙΑ ειδικώς β) την ΣΥΛΛΗΒΔΗΝ χαιρεκακία απέναντι "στην ΕΡΤ". Και σου επαναλαμβάνω, ότι αν εσύ βλέπεις απλώς "σαρκασμό", προς την "αξιοσάρκαστη Μιχελιδάκη", εγώ βλέπω έναν ΤΙΤΛΟ για ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ, και κάτι σπόντες μέσα στην "περιγραφή του βίντεο", ΠΑΛΙ "για την ΕΡΤ" (...καθ' ότι οι αρχικοί εμπνευστές της εν λόγω σπόντας, "στην ΕΡΤ" αναφερόντουσαν. Και είναι οι ΙΔΙΟΙ που διόρισαν την κάθε Μιχελιδάκη, τον κάθε Κουβαρά, τον κάθε Λιάτσο, την κάθε Σαλαγκούδη, τον κάθε Π.Ε.Θ.-αμένο που αριβάρισε με 3πλάσιο μισθό από τον μέσο εκεί εργαζόμενο, για να προσφέρει παπαρίτσες, να κόβει αξιόλογους δημοσιογράφους όπως ο Αρβανίτης κατ' εντολή των αφεντικαραίων του, να μην πατάει καν στην υπηρεσία του). Και το κύριο θέμα εδώ, όπως στη φάση με το κατέβασμα των διακοπτών όπου ΠΡΩΤΑ και ΚΥΡΙΑ είναι το νταβατζιλίκι του "αστικού κοινοβουλευτισμού", είναι ΓΕΝΙΚΑ η ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΙΑ, που κάποιοι έχουμε σιχαθεί να βλέπουμε γύρω μας τα τελευταία χρόνια. Γιατί η χαιρεκακία του άλλου, καταντάει υπόθετα στον κώλο τον δικό μας.

Περί του "πήγε αυτή να καλύψει τα ακάλυπτα και θα τα ρίξουμε στις οδηγίες που πέσανε απ' το μικρόφωνο λες και ο συμπαρουσιαστής δεν είχε μικρόφωνο και οδηγίες", θα σου πω τα εξής :
α) Το ότι το αναφέρεις, ούτε μου λέει πως ισχύει (το περιστατικό, ΕΤΣΙ όπως το αναφέρεις) - αλλά ούτε μου λέει πως ΔΕΝ ισχύει. Δέον θα ήταν να είχα ΚΑΙ ίδια γνώμη, αν μπορούσα να το παρακολουθήξσω έστω και τώρα.
β) Επειδή, σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου κριτήρια, η Μιχελιδάκη είναι γενικά ένας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ άνθρωπος, ούτε ξέμπουρλο είναι, ούτε ξυνή είναι, ούτε ψωνισμένη είναι, ούτε μαλακισμένη είναι, ούτε καριόλα είναι - με βάση τα όσα έχω παρακολουθήσει από αυτήν ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ τώρα στις εκπομπές που συμμετείχε, δεν έχω ΚΑΚΗ γνώμη γι' αυτήν. Και θεωρώ και πως πολύ καλά κάνω μάλιστα, καθώς την έχω παρακολουθήσει ΑΡΚΕΤΑ όπως είπα. Κι επειδή δεν έχω κακή γνώμη γι' αυτήν, θα ήθελα να πέσω επιτέλους πάνω σε περιπτώσεις που η γλώσσα της κοντεύει να λυώσει από το γλύψιμο, ή που δολίως προσπαθεί να καλύψει καταστάσεις, μήπως και αναθεωρήσω. Όμως, επειδή η Μιχελιδάκη ΟΥΤΕ ιδιαίτερα πνευματώδης είναι, ούτε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό έχει (ξεχωριστό χιούμορ, επαναστατικότητα, γλυκύτητα - κάτι να την αναδεικνύει ως γυναικεία προσωπικότητα στο γυαλί), ΔΕΝ τραβάω κανένα ζόρι να την βλέπω. Οπότε, αν ερχόταν και με ρωτούσαν, "Κε washcloud κάνουμε μια έρευνα για τα πρόσωπα στην ΕΡΤ - την Μιχελιδάκη την θέλετε να μείνει ή όχι;", θα τους έλεγα "παιδιά, ούτε κρύο, ούτε ζέστη. ΑΝ είναι να διαλέξω, σε φάση ή αυτή ή ξερωγώ η Ρίκα Βαγιάννη, εκατό φορές Βαγιάννη. Κακή δεν είναι, ευχάριστη είναι, αλλά δεν ξεχωρίζει κι όλας. Αυτό".
Σούμα : Θέλω πολύ περισσότερες περιπτώσεις για-να-τυχόν-συγχρωτιστώ με την άποψή σου, από αυτές τις δύο που ανέφερες.

γ) ΠΙΘΑΝΟΛΟΓΩ ότι είχες ήδη (συγκεκριμένη) παγιωμένη άποψη γι' αυτήν, ΠΡΙΝ καν πέσεις στις 2 περιπτώσεις που ανέφερες για να δικαιολογήσεις την άποψή σου για αυτήν. Κανένα πρόβλημα, σε όλους μας αρέσουν κάποιοι, κάποιοι περισσότερο, κάποιοι λιγότερο, και γενικά διαφέρουμε όλοι μεταξύ μας αναφορικά με τα γούστα μας. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει όταν περνάει η παγιωμένη μας άποψη σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, και φορτώνουμε το αντικείμενο της άποψής μας με χαρακτηριστικά που μπορεί και να μην του αξίζουν. Και στην εν λόγω περίπτωση, με δεδομένο ότι ΕΓΩ, ΔΕΝ την έχω για "γλύφτρα" ή να χώνει άλλους, αναρωτιέμαι για την περίπτωση που α) υπερβάλλεις περί "γλυψίματος" (και αυτό είναι πολύ σχετικό, γιατί αν ήθελες να πέσει πάνω του να τον σφάξει και δεν το έκανε, ε λογικό είναι να την βλέπεις όπως λες ότι την βλέπεις) β) δεν ξέρεις τί ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ συνέβη στο περιστατικό με το "είχαμε τεχνικό πρόβλημα". ΞΕΡΕΙΣ αν όντως είχε και ο συμπαρουσιαστής της που είπες, την ίδια εντολή (και την αγνόησε); Αλλά ακόμη κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι όντως έτσι ήταν, ΕΧΕΙΣ καμμιά ιδέα γιατί ακριβώς γύρισε ο συμπαρουσιαστής της και "της την είπε"; Εγώ μπορώ μια χαρά να φανταστώ ότι την περίπτωση να μην την γουστάρει και να θέλει να την "κάψει". Όπως επίσης μπορώ να φανταστώ την περίπτωση να τα έχει πάρει ο άνθρωπος (δεν ξέρω ΚΑΝ για ποιόν μιλάμε, για να δω αν έχω ΕΣΤΩ γενική άποψη γι' αυτόν...) με την λογοκρισία στην ΕΡΤ, και να βρήκε να ξεσπάσει στην "μειλίχια" Μιχελιδάκη. Αναρωτιέμαι αν πχ θα είχε τα κότσια να πει το ίδιο αν δίπλα του ήταν η Στάη - όπου και ΠΟΛΥ καλά θα έκανε. Γενικώς για να μην ξεφεύγω ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ από ό,τι έχω ήδη ξεφύγει, είσαι ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ ότι ήταν τόσο αξιοκατάκριτη η εν λόγω, για το περιστατικό; Το οποίο στο κάτω-κάτω δεν το διαβάζω ως κάτι τραγικό. Σαφώς και δεν προχώρησε την δημοσιογραφία ένα βήμα παραπέρα με το να γυρίσει και να προσπαθήσει να το κουκουλώσει, είτε της το είπαν να το κάνει, είτε όχι, αλλά στο κάτω-κάτω είχε να περισώσει και την "αξιοπρέπεια" του καναλιού, κι εννοώ το πώς πιθανώς το έβλεπε εκείνη. Κι ΕΓΩ θα προτιμούσα άντρες και γυναίκες αρχιδάτους να τα βγάζουν όλα στη φόρα εν τη γενέσει τους, αλλά όταν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, δεν θα τους κρεμάσω κι όλας. Ειδικά ανθρώπους σαν τη Μιχελιδάκη, που μάλλον για "αδύναμη", "ευαίσθητη", κι αν θες γι' αυτούς τους λόγους ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΗ για τη συγκεκριμένη θέση την έχω. Να πάει στο πολιτιστικό ρεπορτάζ, ή σπίτι της. Όπως όμως είπα τόσες φορές ως τώρα, ΑΛΛΟ αυτό, κι ΑΛΛΟ η χαιρεκακία. Απέναντι ΚΑΙ προς αυτήν, αλλά ΚΑΙ προς την ΕΡΤ συλλήβδην. Υποθέτω βέβαια ότι εσύ την έχεις για "δοτή". Γι' αυτό θα έλεγα να σιγουρευτείς περισσότερο, διότι αυτοί που πετάγονται νταβατζίδικα να μπερδέψουν καταστάσεις, να τραμπουκίσουν, να δικαιολογήσουν αδικαιολόγητα, φαίνονται και τους ξέρουμε, καθώς το έχουν σύστημα. Ρίξε και μια ματιά στο βίντεο αυτών των ημερών που συμπαρουσιάζει μεσημέρι μαζί με την Κατσίμη στο "πειρατικό" και έχουν τηλεφωνικά το γνωστό μπουμπούκι του κΥνοβουλίου. Μήπως και διαφοροποιηθεί η άποψή σου για το αν είναι γενικώς "πορδή", ή της...έτυχε.

Όσο για τα "δικά μου" και τα "ζόρια" μου, σου είπα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ ότι "αν..." "...τότε πραγματικά λυπάμαι". Συνεχίζει να ισχύει. Ήδη έχω γαμήσει ψυχές σε όσους τυχόν κάναν' τον κόπο να διαβάσουν το παρόν ποστ. Δε χρειάζεται να πω περισσότερα ΚΑΙ γι' αυτό το θέμα.

Να τελειώσω με αυτό : "Να μην φυλαξω μια κριτική γι αυτους τους δημοσιογράφους; Χωρίς αυτούς και η γραμμή της διοίκησης δεν περνάει...είναι η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος.".
...εκατό φορές να φυλάξεις, και χίλιες να την κάνεις. Αχταρμά όμως να μην κάνεις. Και ο αχταρμάς συνίσταται στο να ανακατεύεις ένα ηλίθιο/χαιρέκακο βίντεο (είπαμε λυπάμαι που το μόνο που βλέπεις είναι η "πρότερη γνώση") με την "ευκαιρία για κριτική". Πόσταρε το βίντεο με την γλυψοσυνέντευξη που λες, και πέσε πάνω της και ξέσκισέ την την Μαριον-λα. Δειξ' την ως παράδειγμα για το πόσες επικινδύνως ανώδυνες ή αποπροσανατολιστικές πτυχές είχε η ΕΡΤ. Εστίασε ακόμη κι απλώς στο πρόσωπο της συγκεκριμένης και της δημοσιογραφικής της ανεπάρκειας. Και να διαφωνήσουμε, να συμφωνήσουμε, να αλληλοεπιχειρηματολογήσουμε και όλα. Αλλά όχι ν' αναρωτιέσαι για το ζόρι που τραβάω εγώ, όταν ο άλλος ο βλαμμένος στο δημιούργημά του γράφει περί "συμβολικού χαρακτήρα".

----------


## vgiozo

Λογοδιάρροια για το γαμώτο...

άλλη δουλειά δεν έχω εγώ, να κάθομαι να γράφω, να κόβω και να ανεβάζω βιντεάκια της Μάριον του τελευταίου ενάμιση χρόνου για να πείσω εσένα για τα χάλια της...και τρεις παραγράφους που έγραψα πολλές είναι...
Εσύ που την παρακολουθείς χρόνια πολλά μήπως γράφεις τις εκπομπές της να ψάξεις να βρεις όταν είχε καλεσμένο τον Χατζηδάκη ένα πρωί σχετικά πρόσφατα και πέρσι πριν τις εκλογές (σε σαββατιάκη εκπομπή θαρρώ) είχε καλεσμένο τον Μόσιαλο;
Αφού διαρρηγνύεις τα ιμάτιά σου δλδ για το πρόσωπο της Μιχελιδάκη ερεύνησε το θέμα, εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει το κόπο να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω...

Μου φαίνεται άλλος ένας αχυράνθρωπος (από άποψη μυαλού αλλά και συμπεριφοράς) της τηλεόρασης...όχι μεταξύ των χειρότερων του είδους των προβεβλημένων δημοσιογράφων αλλά σίγουρα ανάξια λόγου...πόσο να ασχοληθείς κανείς μ' αυτόν τον θλιβερό "μέσο όρο" της δημοσιογραφίας;

----------


## dhmk

Σε σχέση με προηγούμενο ποστ και άρθρο στο Protagon σχετικά με μεθόδευση για την παράκαμψη Μανιτάκη. Έκανα τον κόπο να βρω και να διαβάσω το άρθρο 66 του 4002 το οποίο προσθέτει το 14Β στον 3429.





> Άρθρο 66
> Κατάργηση, συγχώνευση και αναδιάρθρωση Ν.Π.Ι.Δ. και δημοσίων επιχειρήσεων
> 1. Μετά το άρθρο 14Α του ν. 3429/2005 (Α΄ 314) προστίθεται άρθρο 14Β ως εξής:
> «Άρθρο 14Β Κατάργηση, συγχώνευση και αναδιάρθρωση Ν.Π.Ι.Δ. και δημοσίων επιχειρήσεων
> 
> 1. Με κοινή απόφαση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών και του κατά περίπτωση εποπτεύοντος Υπουργού: α) οι ανώνυμες εταιρείες με την επωνυμία «Κτηματική Εταιρεία του Δημοσίου Α.Ε. (Κ.Ε.Δ. Α.Ε.)», «Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Δημοσίου Υλικού Α.Ε. (Ο.Δ.Δ.Υ. Α.Ε.)», «Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία Τηλεόραση Α.Ε. (Ε.Ρ.Τ. Α.Ε.)», «Εταιρεία Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης Α.Ε.», «Οργανισμός Σχολικών Κτιρίων Α.Ε. (Ο.Σ.Κ. Α.Ε.)», «Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Ανέγερσης Νοσηλευτικών Μονάδων Α.Ε. (Δ.ΕΠ.Α.ΝΟ.Μ. Α.Ε.)», «ΘΕΜΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΗ Α.Ε.», «Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Μικρών - Μεσαίων Επιχειρήσεων και Χειροτεχνίας Α.Ε. (Ε.Ο.Μ.Μ.Ε.Χ. Α.Ε.)», β) τα νομικά πρόσωπα ιδιωτικού δικαίου με την επωνυμία, «Ινστιτούτο Γεωλογικών και Μεταλλευτικών Ερευνών (Ι.Γ.Μ.Ε.)» και «Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Νεότητας (Ε.Ι.Ν.)» και γ) άλλα νομικά πρόσωπα ιδιωτικού δικαίου που ανήκουν στο Κράτος, εφόσον επιχορηγούνται τακτικά από κρατικούς πόρους και άλλες δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις εφόσον το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο είναι κύριο του συνόλου του καταβεβλημένου μετοχικού τους κεφαλαίου, μπορεί, αν επιβαρύνουν τον Κρατικό Προϋπολογισμό άμεσα ή έμμεσα ή αν επιδιώκουν παρεμφερή σκοπό ή για τον εξορθολογισμό του κόστους λειτουργίας τους: αα) να καταργούνται, να συγχωνεύονται ή να διασπώνται με απορρόφηση ή με σύσταση νέων εταιρειών ή με απορρόφηση και σύσταση νέων εταιρειών ή/και ββ) να αποσπώνται από αυτά περιουσιακά στοιχεία ή επιχειρηματικές μονάδες ως κλάδος ή τμήμα και να εισφέρονται σε άλλη ανώνυμη εταιρεία ή/και να μεταφέρεται και να ανατίθεται η ασκούμενη δραστηριότητα ή ο επιδιωκόμενος σκοπός σε άλλο νομικό πρόσωπο. δ) Ειδικότερα, με την κοινή απόφαση της παρούσας παραγράφου, συγχωνεύονται σε ενιαίο φορέα με την επωνυμία «Ενιαίος Γεωργικός Οργανισμός – «ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ»», τα νομικά πρόσωπα ιδιωτικού δικαίου με την επωνυμία: αα) «Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Αγροτικής Έρευνας (ΕΘ.Ι.ΑΓ.Ε.)», ββ) «Οργανισμός Γεωργικής Επαγγελματικής Εκπαίδευσης, Κατάρτισης και Απασχόλησης (Ο.Γ.Ε.Ε.Κ.Α.) – «ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ»», γγ) ο «Οργανισμός Πιστοποίησης και Επίβλεψης Γεωργικών Προϊόντων (Ο.Π.Ε.ΓΕ.Π.)» με διακριτικό τίτλο AGROCERT και δδ) ο «Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Γάλακτος και Κρέατος (ΕΛ.Ο.ΓΑ.Κ.)».
> 
> *2. Με την απόφαση της προηγούμενης παραγράφου καθορίζεται η τύχη της περιουσίας του νομικού προσώπου που τυχόν καταργείται, ο φορέας που καθίσταται διάδοχος των δικαιωμάτων και υποχρεώσεών του, το καταστατικό ή ο οργανισμός που το διέπει στην περίπτωση συγχώνευσης και κάθε άλλο σχετικό θέμα για την εφαρμογή της προηγούμενης παραγράφου.»*
> 
> 2. Μέσα σε προθεσμία εννέα μηνών από την έκδοση της απόφασης της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 14Β του ν. 3429/2005 προσδιορίζεται ανά διάδοχο φορέα το τυχόν πλεονάζον προσωπικό για το οποίο εφαρμόζεται το άρθρο 37 παρ. 7 του ν. 3986/2011 (Α΄ 152). Ο προσδιορισμός γίνεται με απόφαση της αρμόδιας για το προσωπικό Γενικής Διεύθυνσης ή Διεύθυνσης ή υπηρεσίας του διάδοχου φορέα, μετά από σχετική μελέτη, στην οποία περιλαμβάνεται και η εκπόνηση νέου οργανογράμματος. Μέχρι τον προσδιορισμό του τυχόν πλεονάζοντος και τη μεταφορά του μη πλεονάζοντος προσωπικού κατά τα ανωτέρω, η μισθοδοσία καταβάλλεται κανονικά από τον υπό εκκαθάριση ή υπό συγχώνευση ή διάσπαση τελούντα φορέα, η διάρκεια των οποίων διαδικασιών παρατείνεται μέχρι τότε.


Η ΠΝΠ τροποποιεί αυτό που είναι bold παραπάνω. Καμία σχέση με οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να αφορά την υπογραφή Μανιτάκη. Ουσιαστικά τροποποιούνται και επαυξάνονται διαδικαστικά ζητήματα σχετικά με τον καταργούμενο φορέα. Επομένως η ΠΝΠ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πράξη *κατάργησης* της ΕΡΤ και αυτή γίνεται ευθέως με τον νόμο 3429 (όπως συμπληρώθηκε) και ο Μανιτάκης δεν εμπλέκεται πουθενά, τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά την ΠΝΠ.

Αυτά δεν έχουν καμιά σημασία, πλέον. Απλά για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας.

----------


## sotos65

Κάνε τώρα και ένα κόπο να δεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο άρθρο, ίσως και σε άλλο νόμο, που να εμπλέκει το υπουργείο διοικητικής μεταρρύθμισης στις περιπτώσεις που καταργείται ένας οργανισμός και περιέρχεται στο δημόσιο. Είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετο να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις μέσα στην ελληνική πολυνομία και τη δαιδαλώδη αλληλοεξάρτηση των διατάξεων μέσα στους διάφορους νόμους και των αλλαγών που γίνονται σε αυτές. Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις όμως δικηγόρο, γιατί αμφιβάλλω αν βρεις άκρη...

----------


## dhmk

> Κάνε τώρα και ένα κόπο να δεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο άρθρο, ίσως και σε άλλο νόμο, που να εμπλέκει το υπουργείο διοικητικής μεταρρύθμισης στις περιπτώσεις που καταργείται ένας οργανισμός και περιέρχεται στο δημόσιο. Είναι λίγο πιο σύνθετο να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις μέσα στην ελληνική πολυνομία και τη δαιδαλώδη αλληλοεξάρτηση των διατάξεων μέσα στους διάφορους νόμους και των αλλαγών που γίνονται σε αυτές. Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις όμως δικηγόρο, γιατί αμφιβάλλω αν βρεις άκρη...


Μπορεί αλλά η ΠΝΠ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση. Ασχολείται με εντελώς διαφορετικά ζητήματα.

----------


## gkamared

Μπήκαν τα ΜΑΤ τελικά

----------


## hedgehog

> Μπήκαν τα ΜΑΤ τελικά


 :Question: 
δεν βλέπω κάτι και τώρα δείχνουν δελτίο ειδήσεων.... που είδες κάτι τέτοιο;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## gkamared

> δεν βλέπω κάτι και τώρα δείχνουν δελτίο ειδήσεων.... που είδες κάτι τέτοιο;;;


Το άκουσα που το λέγανε για εκκένωση του χώρου άρα ΜΑΤ :Whistle:

----------


## hedgehog

ποιοι το λέγαν;;;;
μήπως λέγαν μόνο πως ζητήθηκε να γίνει εκκένωση;;; (αυτό έγινε από χθες)
πάντως έως τώρα δεν βλέπω τίποτα πουθενά για επέμβαση ΜΑΤ σε εξέλιξη.

Έγιναν αναφορές βέβαια στην επέμβαση τους τις προάλλες σε Υμηττό και Πάρνηθα... μήπως μπερδεύεσαι με αυτό;;;;

----------


## OnAl3rt

Τι είναι αυτό που δείχνει τώρα; Ξέρει κανείς;
Big Policy Brother...

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Η νεότερη δημοσκόπηση μετά ΕΡΤ εμπλοκής

Δείτε όξυνση δίπολου,πτώση ΧΑ και στα τάρταρα ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ




> Προβάδισμα της ΝΔ κατά 1,1% έναντι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και καθίζηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ και της ΔΗΜΑΡ δείχνει δημοσκόπηση της Rass για τον «Τύπο της Κυριακής».
> Συγκεκριμένα, η ΝΔ παρουσιάζει οριακή άνοδο στα ποσοστά της, συγκεντρώνοντας 24,8%, έναντι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που συγκεντρώνει 23,7%.
> 
> Το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην πρόθεση ψήφου συγκεντρώνει ποσοστό μόλις 4% και η ΔΗΜΑΡ καταγράφει ποσοστό 3%, με αποτέλεσμα και τα δύο κόμματα να βρίσκονται οριακά εντός Βουλής.
> 
> Aναλυτικά τα ποσοστά:
> 
> -ΝΔ 24,8%
> -ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 23,7%
> ...

----------


## nostra_fora

> Η νεότερη δημοσκόπηση μετά ΕΡΤ εμπλοκής
> 
> Δείτε όξυνση δίπολου,πτώση ΧΑ και στα τάρταρα ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ


Μιλάμε παντως για ΤΗΝ διεφθαρμενη εταιρία δημοσκοπήσεων.
Για να δίνει 1,1 μπροστα την νδ,κάπου στα ίδια θα ειναι.

----------


## gkamared

> ποιοι το λέγαν;;;;
> μήπως λέγαν μόνο πως ζητήθηκε να γίνει εκκένωση;;; (αυτό έγινε από χθες)
> πάντως έως τώρα δεν βλέπω τίποτα πουθενά για επέμβαση ΜΑΤ σε εξέλιξη.
> 
> Έγιναν αναφορές βέβαια στην επέμβαση τους τις προάλλες σε Υμηττό και Πάρνηθα... μήπως μπερδεύεσαι με αυτό;;;;


Μαλλον,μπορει :Razz:

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Μιλάμε παντως για ΤΗΝ διεφθαρμενη εταιρία δημοσκοπήσεων.
> Για να δίνει 1,1 μπροστα την νδ,κάπου στα ίδια θα ειναι.


Το ξέρω για αυτό έβαλα αυτή.Είναι εκείνη που έδινε 2.5 μονάδες μπροστά τη ΝΔ προ ΕΡΤ εμπλοκής

----------


## nostra_fora

> Το ξέρω για αυτό έβαλα αυτή.Είναι εκείνη που έδινε 2.5 μονάδες μπροστά τη ΝΔ προ ΕΡΤ εμπλοκής


Αν δεν κανω λαθος,εκεινη ηταν η Public issue.

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

Και η Rass τέλη Μαίου

----------


## OnAl3rt

Off Topic


		Νέα έγκυρη δημοσκόπηση: 
ΝΔ 102,3% 
ΠΑΣΟΚ (προ κωλοτούμπας 0% μετά 29%) 
Χρυσή Αυγή (βάλε ένα 15% μήπως χρειαστούν) 
Λοιποί 0%

----------


## MNP-10

> Η νεότερη δημοσκόπηση μετά ΕΡΤ εμπλοκής
> 
> Δείτε όξυνση δίπολου,πτώση ΧΑ και στα τάρταρα ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ


Δημοσκοπηση της "αξιοπιστης" RASS, τελη Απριλη του '12:




> Σύμφωνα με τα ευρήματα της έρευνας, στην εκτίμηση ψήφου *η Ν.Δ. προηγείται με 24,1* και ακολουθεί *το ΠΑΣΟΚ με 17,1%*. Το ΚΚΕ συγκεντρώνει 8,7%, ο ΛΑ.Ο.Σ. 3,4%, *ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 10,3%*, οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι 3,8%, η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά 8,4%, οι Ανεξάρτητοι Ελληνες 9,4%...


Ολοι ξερουμε ποσο "αξιοπιστη" ηταν  :Laughing:

----------


## sotos65

> Μπορεί αλλά η ΠΝΠ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση. Ασχολείται με εντελώς διαφορετικά ζητήματα.


Αυτό που δεν φαίνεται να αντιλαμβάνεσαι είναι η σχέση της ΠΝΠ με τη ΚΥΑ που ακολούθησε. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει η χρονική στιγμή που βγήκε η ΠΝΠ, η αναφορά του νόμου που άλλαξε μέσα στη ΚΥΑ, και ότι ενώ όλοι ζητούν τη κατάργηση της ΠΝΠ (αφού βλέπουν ποια είναι η σχέση της με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ) δεν βγαίνει κανείς και από τη κυβέρνηση ή τη ΝΔ να πει: "για καθίστε λίγο  βρε παιδιά, τι λέτε; τι σχέση έχει η ΠΝΠ με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ;". Και δεν βγαίνει να το πει, γιατί όλοι τους γνωρίζουν ότι έχει σχέση (γι αυτό και έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν για να μη συζητούν οι τροποποιήσεις στη Βουλή που ζητούν τη κατάργηση της ΠΝΠ).

----------


## Filadelfeiotis

> Δημοσκοπηση της "αξιοπιστης" RASS, τελη Απριλη του '12:
> 
> 
> 
> Ολοι ξερουμε ποσο "αξιοπιστη" ηταν


Ε ναι,γι αυτό και η Rass αξίζει προσοχή.Δίνει 1.1 υπέρ ΝΔ άρα λογικά 2 μοναδές υπέρ ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι safe bet χαχα

----------


## dhmk

> Αυτό που δεν φαίνεται να αντιλαμβάνεσαι είναι η σχέση της ΠΝΠ με τη ΚΥΑ που ακολούθησε. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει η χρονική στιγμή που βγήκε η ΠΝΠ, η αναφορά του νόμου που άλλαξε μέσα στη ΚΥΑ, και ότι ενώ όλοι ζητούν τη κατάργηση της ΠΝΠ (αφού βλέπουν ποια είναι η σχέση της με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ) δεν βγαίνει κανείς και από τη κυβέρνηση ή τη ΝΔ να πει: "για καθίστε λίγο  βρε παιδιά, τι λέτε; τι σχέση έχει η ΠΝΠ με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ;". Και δεν βγαίνει να το πει, γιατί όλοι τους γνωρίζουν ότι έχει σχέση (γι αυτό και έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν για να μη συζητούν οι τροποποιήσεις στη Βουλή που ζητούν τη κατάργηση της ΠΝΠ).



Δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση αλλά τέλος πάντων. Κατ'αρχήν η ΠΝΠ/ΚΥΑ/νόμοι είναι διαθέσιμα και μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις και να κρίνεις μόνος σου. Δεν  χρειάζονται οι φήμες και οι πολιτικολογίες οι εντυπώσεις και οι κραυγές ως δεδομένα. Η ΠΝΠ *έχει* σχέση με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ εφόσον τροποποιεί τον νόμο με τον οποίο αυτή έκλεισε, *αλλά αφορά στα μετά το κλείσιμο*. Μπορεί ακόμη και να κλείνει νομικά κενά που δεν είχαν προβλεφθεί στον αρχικό νόμο κτλ.

Άλλωστε κάπου διάβασα ότι η ΝΔ είχε ήδη πει στο ΠΑΣΟΚ ότι το κλείσιμο έγινε μέσω δικής του τροποποίησης νόμου και το ΠΑΣΟΚ απάντησε, (νομίζω αναφερόταν ο βουλευτής Μανιάτης) "ε τότε καταργείστε την ΠΝΠ και κλείστε την μόνο με το νόμο 3429".

Πάντως, το επαναλαμβάνω άλλη μια φορά, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η ΠΝΠ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την παράκαμψη του Μανιτάκη. Μια απλή ανάγνωση της ΠΝΠ και του τι τροποποιεί αρκεί για να το καταλάβει κανείς.

----------


## sotos65

Δώσε λοιπόν αν θέλεις μία πειστική εξήγηση γιατί όλοι στρέφονται κατά της ΠΝΠ, αφού δεν έχει σχέση με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Είναι όλοι τους τόσο άσχετοι που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν έχει σχέση (όπως ισχυρίζεσαι); Κάνουν όλοι λάθος; Τι πιστεύεις ότι συμβαίνει. Και γιατί η κυβέρνηση ή η ΝΔ δεν το εξηγεί...

ΥΓ. προσωπικά σταματώ εδώ, διότι ξέρω ότι θα απαντήσεις πάλι με το ίδιο μοτίβο...

----------


## apnet

Ε ρε κάτι πτυχία νομικής που έχουν ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα κι ερμηνεύουν και νόμους και ΠΝΠ και ΚΥΑ κι απ' όλα άμα λάχει...

Είναι αξιοσημείωτο πάντως πως μερικές ερμηνείες μοιάζουν πιο πολύ με ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ τόσο από το περιεχόμενο και την επιχειρηματολογία τους όσο και από το ύφος εκείνων που τα γράφουν. Γελάω πολύ όταν φαντάζομαι το είδος του μυαλού που έχει ένας άνθρωπος για να προχωράει σε τέτοιου είδους πράξεις. Πολύ όμως.

----------


## vgiozo

Η ΠΝΠ είναι αντισυνταγματική όπως έχει τονιστεί από διάφορους νομικούς γιατί
- δεν υφίσταται καμία έκτακτη και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη
- γίνεται μ' αυτή τροποποίηση νόμου

----------


## sotos65

Αυτό είναι το τυπικό μέρος και είναι βέβαια πολύ σοβαρό από μόνο του. Το θέμα όμως είναι πως επηρεάζει το περιεχόμενο της ΠΝΠ το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, δηλαδή χωρίς αυτήν η ΕΡΤ δεν θα μπορούσε να κλείσει με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο, τη *δεδομένη στιγμή* που έγινε, και χωρίς τη συμμετοχή συγκεκριμένων υπουργών; Καλείται ο dhmk να δώσει την ερμηνεία του...

----------


## apnet

Επικοινωνεί με Μαξίμου και θα επανέλθει  :Razz: 

Έτσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...




Μήπως κάποιοι μέσα στη ΝΔ ήθελαν να γελάσουν μαζί του; Μήπως το βλέμμα του είναι λιγάκι σκοτεινό την δεύτερη φορά; Μήπως να μας πει τι άλλαξε μέσα σε λίγους μήνες; Μήπως φοβήθηκαν την ενασχόληση του εισαγγελέα με τα κιτάπια και αυτό τους έκανε να αλλάξουν γνώμη;

----------


## dhmk

> Η ΠΝΠ είναι αντισυνταγματική όπως έχει τονιστεί από διάφορους νομικούς γιατί
> - δεν υφίσταται καμία έκτακτη και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη
> - γίνεται μ' αυτή τροποποίηση νόμου


Πραγματικά νομίζεις ότι δεν είμαστε σε έκτακτη ανάγκη;

----------


## Bhaal

Δεν είμαστε σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης.

----------


## apnet

Δεν είμαστε σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης.

----------


## sotos65

Ο Σαμαράς είναι σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bhaal

> Ο Σαμαράς είναι σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης...


Ποιος τον μαμάει τον πιτσαδόρο; Άντε, η Μέρκελ ίσως - για την πατρίδα, βεβαίως βεβαίως.  :Laughing:

----------


## GetRid

> Πραγματικά νομίζεις ότι δεν είμαστε σε έκτακτη ανάγκη;


Βεβαίως και *είσαστε*. Κινδυνεύετε να χάσετε την κουτάλα μαζί με τα ζουμιά και τα γλυκα που ροκανίζατε σαν *φούσκα* να χαθούν  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

> Ποιος τον μαμάει τον πιτσαδόρο; Άντε, η Μέρκελ ίσως - για την πατρίδα, βεβαίως βεβαίως.


Μα δεν κατάλαβες, αφού ο Σαμαράς είναι σε έκτακτη ανάγκη (του έφυγε το μονόκλ), είναι και η χώρα σε έκτακτη ανάγκη (l'etat c'est *moi*), και έτσι είναι απολύτως δικαιολογημένο και συνταγματικό το ΠΝΠ...  :Whistle:  :Laughing:

----------


## dhmk

Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.

Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.

----------


## Bhaal

Έχει αναφερθεί πουθενά το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα για την απάγορευση συναθροίσεων λίγων ατόμων, το οποίο "λίγο" θα ερμηνεύεται και θα καθορίζεται από το εκάστοτε αστυνομικό τμήμα; Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει περάσει;

----------


## apnet

Μετά το φασιστικό κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ΚΑΙ αυτό θα γίνει σιγά σιγά.

Και φυσικά για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε σε καταστάσεις εκτάκτου ανάγκης ρίχνεις μαύρο στη δημόσια ραδιοφωνία και τηλεόραση ώστε να μην εκπέμπεται εθνικό και δημόσιο σήμα ούτε εντός της χώρας αλλά ούτε και εκτός και επιπλέον απολύεις 2600 εργαζόμενους.

Έτσι κύριοι αντιμετωπίζεις τις καταστάσεις εκτάκτους ανάγκης! Ο νεοφιλελευθεροφασισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Ήθελα να 'ξερα τι σανό τρώνε μερικοί.

----------


## sotos65

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


Μπάφο, τον ίδιο που φουμάρει και ο Σαμαράς όταν μιλά για success stories...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GetRid

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


Οι 1,5 εκ άνεργοι έπεσαν από τον ουρανό. Καμια υφεσιακή πολιτική, που εσύ υποστηρίζεις, δεν τους δημιούργησε.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


από τη μια απαριθμείς τα προβλήματα κι απ'την άλλη στηρίζεις αυτούς που τα δημιούργησαν και τα διογκώνουν;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπάφο, τον ίδιο που φουμάρει και ο Σαμαράς όταν μιλά για success stories...


ο Σαμαράς δικαιωματικά όμως, καθότι του τον στέλνουν από το χωριό κάθε μέρα (με ένα νέο καλαματιανό βύσμα που διορίζει)

----------


## Bhaal

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


Ποιος δημιούργησε το 1.5 εκατ. ανέργους; Ποιος πτώχευσε τη χώρα; Ποιος φώναξε το ΔΝΤ και παρέδωσε την ασυλία της χώρας και ήρε την εθνική της κυριαρχία μέσω Μνημονίων; 
Όλα αυτά είναι το επακόλουθο μιας τραγικής κατάστασης την οποία δημιούργησαν οι ίδιοι διεφθαρμένοι, διαπλεκόμενοι και εν πολλοίς δωσίλογοι πολιτικοί που τώρα μας μιλούν για έκτακτη ανάγκη. Η μόνη έκτακτη ανάγκη -γι αυτούς- είναι στερήσουν εργασιακά και ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, να φτιάξουν την Ελλάδα: Ειδική Οικονομική Ζώνη, και να ολοκληρωθεί ο ρολός της χώρας ως νέα γερμανική αποικία.

----------


## apnet

Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο. Να μας απαξιώσουν και να μας εξαθλιώσουν σε τέτοιο βαθμό με μηδαμινή δυνατότητα αντίδρασης και να μας έχουν στο χέρι. Και φυσικά ταΐζουν και τα παλικάρια τους σανό για να περνάνε την προπαγάνδα και την τρομολαγνεία εδώ κι εκεί.

----------


## sotos65

> Οι 1,5 εκ άνεργοι έπεσαν από τον ουρανό. Καμια υφεσιακή πολιτική, που εσύ υποστηρίζεις, δεν τους δημιούργησε.


Τι λες τώρα, στις νέες φιλοσοφικές θεωρίες το αιτιατό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αιτία. Δημιουργείται μόνο του, ενώ τα προβλήματα λύνονται από αυτούς που δημιούργησαν τις αιτίες...

----------


## GetRid

Ακριβώς. Πρώτα δημιουργούν τις συνθήκες της απόλυτης καταστροφής και ύστερα έρχονται οι ίδιοι και λένε 'σκάστε κάντε ότι λέμε γιατί ζούμε την απόλυτη καταστροφή'.

Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρουν αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να δουν την τόσο εμφανή πραγματικότητα.

----------


## apnet

Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι γνωστή τακτική.

Δημιουργώ πρόβλημα > Λύνω πρόβλημα = God like mod

----------


## GetRid

Παρόμοια τακτική ακολουθεί ο Μπερίσα στην γειτονική Αλβανία, η οποία παρεπιπτόντως έχει εκλογές αύριο. Αφού πρώτα έχει απαξιώσει ο ίδιος επι 20ετία, τις όποιες υποδομές είχε η χώρα, έρχεται και φτιάχνει κάποιες από αυτές και λέει σε όποια πρόβατα τσιμπήσουν: 'Ειδατε σας έφτιαξα τον δρόμο που δεν είχατε'.

----------


## silentbob

> Πραγματικά νομίζεις ότι δεν είμαστε σε έκτακτη ανάγκη;


Αν με το "έκτακτη ανάγκη" εννοείς την απόλυση 2.000 δημοσίων υπαλλήλους έως το τέλος Ιουνίου, τότε όχι. Αυτό είναι κάτι που η τριδικομματική γνωρίζει εδώ και καιρό, δεν το έμαθε στις 11 Ιουνίου 2013. 
Αλλά ακόμη κι αν το μάθαινε τότε και ήθελε να απολύσει 2.000 θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει σε όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες από τους επίορκους, τους βολεμένους άνευ αντικειμένου ημέτερους . Αλλά ναι ξέχασα δεν γνωρίζει ποιοι και πόσοι είναι οι μεν, δεν μπορεί να στεναχωρήσει τους δε ...

Επίσης σχετικά με τις Πράξεις Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%...C%CE%B4%CE%B1)
Στην παράγραφο για τις αρμοδιότητες του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας σε μια πρόταση λέει ότι:
"ε. Εκδίδει πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου κατά το 44§1 Σ. ή εκδίδει το διάταγμα που προβλέπει η §2 ύστερα από πρόταση* του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου*". 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το υπουργικό συμβούλιο δεν απαρτίζεται από δύο υπουργούς.

----------


## vgiozo

> Πραγματικά νομίζεις ότι δεν είμαστε σε έκτακτη ανάγκη;


Ασφαλώς και δεν είμαστε σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης ούτε απρόβλεπτης κι ούτε η απόλυση 2600 εργαζομένων και το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης απαντά σε κάποια έκτακτη και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη.

Εκτός αν είναι έκτακτη ανάγκη στους 1.5 εκατομμύρια ανέργους να προστεθούν άλλες διόμιση χιλιάδες...για κάποιους μπορεί να επείγει, για την αντιμετώπιση της οικονομικής κατάστασης της χώρας πάντως δεν έχει κανένα θετικό αντίκτυπο...

Έχεις εγκαταλείψει πλέον κάθε προσπάθεια λογικής επιχειρηματολογίας και προσπαθείς να ταιριάξεις την επιχειρηματολογία σου με την α πριορι στήριξη της κυβέρνησης και της μνημονιακής πολιτικής
Ως συνταγματολόγος - βοηθός του χοντρού θα διέπρεπες πάντως

----------


## sotos65

> Παρόμοια τακτική ακολουθεί ο Μπερίσα στην γειτονική Αλβανία, η οποία παρεπιπτόντως έχει εκλογές αύριο. Αφού πρώτα έχει απαξιώσει ο ίδιος επι 20ετία, τις όποιες υποδομές είχε η χώρα, έρχεται και φτιάχνει κάποιες από αυτές και λέει σε όποια πρόβατα τσιμπήσουν: 'Ειδατε σας έφτιαξα τον δρόμο που δεν είχατε'.


Και φυσικά τον δρόμο τον έφτιαξε η ΑΚΤΩΡ! (πράγμα - συγκεκριμένα τα εγκαίνια μία διπλής σήραγγας - που παρουσιάστηκε χθες με περηφάνεια και από το κρατικό κανάλι.... MEGA)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GetRid

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το υπουργικό συμβούλιο δεν απαρτίζεται από δύο υπουργούς.


Μα είναι *Κοινή* Υπουργική Απόφαση. Το είπε τρόφιμος νομικός του Σκάι, ιδιοκτησίας του κλέφτη του ρουμανικού στόλου.

Παρεπιπτόντως νομικός είναι και ο Μαντούβαλος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και φυσικά τον δρόμο τον έφτιαξε η ΑΚΤΩΡ! (πράγμα - συγκεκριμένα τα εγκαίνια μία διπλής σήραγγας - που παρουσιάστηκε χθες με περηφάνεια και από το κρατικό κανάλι.... MEGA)


Δεν πήρα χαμπάρι. Δεν βλέπω ...κρατική TV!  :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

> Μα είναι *Κοινή* Υπουργική Απόφαση. Το είπε τρόφιμος νομικός του Σκάι, ιδιοκτησίας του κλέφτη του ρουμανικού στόλου.
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως νομικός είναι και ο Μαντούβαλος.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν πήρα χαμπάρι. Δεν βλέπω ...κρατική TV!


Ούτε εγώ, απλά έτυχε και πέτυχε...

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/s...=27377#toppage

(αν δεν φαίνεται, το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο βρίσκεται στη δεύτερη σελίδα)

----------


## ZORO

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


Μακάρι να ήταν. Η έκτακτη ανάγκη έχει τον χαρακτήρα του απρόβλεπτου και του προσωρινού. Δυστυχώς σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν ισχύει κανένα από τα δύο. Μάλλον για την δική μας γενιά, περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχει να είναι μια μόνιμη κατάσταση. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι οι κομμουνιστικές χώρες ήταν σε έκτακτη ανάγκη τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια. Ήταν ότι άλλο ήθελες άλλα όχι σε έκτακτη ανάγκη.
Επίσης λες ότι είμαστε σε έκτακτη ανάγκη λόγω του 1,5 εκ. ανέργων.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω με αυτή την πράξη του Ν.Π. σε πόσους από αυτούς τους ανέργους έδωσε λύση.
Και κάποια στιγμή σε αυτή την χώρα θα πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουμε τα άκρα. Από το άκρο του να δείχνουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αδικαιολόγητη ανοχή σε συντεχνιακά συμφέροντα, περάσαμε στην κατάχρηση νόμων από την πλευρά της Κυβέρνησης που έχουν ψηφισθεί για να αντιμετωπίζουν εντελώς διαφορετικές καταστάσεις.
Έχεις διαβάσει τι λέει ο νόμος για την πολιτική επιστράτευση; αν όχι θα σε συμβούλευα να το κάνεις.

----------


## washcloud

> Λογοδιάρροια
> Δεκτόν.



*Spoiler:*





 για το γαμώτο...
Μη δεκτόν. Όταν άλλα λέω-άλλα καταλαβαίνεις-αλλού το πας, αναγκάζομαι και γράφω ΚΑΙ για τα "άλλα", ακόμα πιο αναλυτικά, μπας και συνεννοηθώ με αυτόν που δεν καταλαβαίνει. Μπορεί να είναι ο δικός μου τρόπος, η δική μου επιλογή, η οποία μπορεί να είναι και μαλακισμένη κι όλας - μια φορά όμως "για το γαμώτο", ΔΕΝ είναι.

άλλη δουλειά δεν έχω εγώ, να κάθομαι να γράφω, να κόβω και να ανεβάζω βιντεάκια της Μάριον του τελευταίου ενάμιση χρόνου για να πείσω εσένα για τα χάλια της...και τρεις παραγράφους που έγραψα πολλές είναι...
Δεκτόν και σεβαστόν κι όλας.

Εσύ που την παρακολουθείς χρόνια πολλά μήπως γράφεις τις εκπομπές της 
Τσούκου. Εσύ που ΔΕΝ με παρακολουθείς, να σου θυμίσω ότι ΑΠΛΑ τη θεωρώ ΑΠΛΩΣ "ευχάριστο άνθρωπο/ευχάριστη τηλεοπτική παρουσία". Κυρίως με την έννοια του ΜΗ δυσάρεστου. Που σημαίνει ότι πάμπολλες άλλες θα μπορούσαν να ήταν στη θέση της. Υπάρχει/δεν υπάρχει (ανανεωθεί η σύμβασή της/δεν ανανεωθεί, με ΝΟΡΜΑΛ διαδικασίες, ούτε βυσματικά, ούτε χαρατσωματικά, ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΦΤΕΙ). Εδώ και χρόνια δε, γράφω/κατεβάζω/διατηρώ ΜΟΝΟ πράγματα που τα θεωρώ πραγματικά εξαιρετικά.  
Όπως άλλωστε να ψάξεις να βρεις όταν είχε καλεσμένο τον Χατζηδάκη ένα πρωί σχετικά πρόσφατα και πέρσι πριν τις εκλογές (σε σαββατιάκη εκπομπή θαρρώ) είχε καλεσμένο τον Μόσιαλο;
Αφού διαρρηγνύεις τα ιμάτιά σου δλδ για το πρόσωπο της Μιχελιδάκη ερεύνησε το θέμα, εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει το κόπο να ασχοληθώ παραπάνω...
Το μόνο που διέρρηξα είναι τον χρόνο μου (άντε και τα δάχτυλά μου)(...άντε και τα ματάκια όποιου κολλημένου έκατσε να διαβάσει από περιέργεια). Τα ιμάτιά μου άθικτα, όσον αφορά την Μιχαλιδάκη (για πολλοστή φορά : σαν άτομο, μου είναι έως και αδιάφορη. Και πιστεύω ότι παρόμοια άποψη έχουν πάρα πολλοί άλλοι. Θέλω να πω, δεν έχω ανακαλύψει την Αμερική, και την Μιχαλιδάκη να στρογγυλοκάθεται στην Ουάσινγκτον). Συνήθως δε, τα ξεσκίζω όταν πρόκειται να υποστηρίξω μια γνώμη, το "δίκαιο" κάποιου, ή ενάντιο στο άδικο κάποιου άλλου. "Προσωπολατρικά" σπάνια θα το κάνω. Διότι σπανίως με εντυπωσιάζει κάποιος αρκετά ώστε να το κάνω. Πχ για τον Βέγγο θα μπορούσα να γράψω ποτάμια. Για την Μιχελιδάκη, το πολύ νερόλακκο.
Δεκτόν πάντως το να νομίζεις ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο ν' ασχοληθείς παραπάνω. Όσο για να το "ερευνήσω", η αλήθεια είναι πως ούτε εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει : θεωρώ πως ΚΑΛΩΣ έχω την παγιωμένη άποψη που σου είπα, καθώς δεν την είδα 3-4 φορές τα τελευταία 1-2 χρόνια, για να θεωρώ ότι τα συμπεράσματά μου γι' αυτήν είναι τόσο φάλτσα. Επειδή όμως εσύ το ξεκίνησες με τα "παραδείγματα", σου "ζήτησα" περισσότερα/σε προέτρεψα να το ψάξεις περισσότερο. ΠΑΡ' ΟΛ' ΑΥΤΑ, από περιέργεια θα τις ψιλοκοιτάξω τις εκπομπές που υπέδειξες, κάποια στιγμή. Αν θεωρούσα ότι λες απλώς βλακείες, δεν θα το έκανα. Βέβαια από τώρα είμαι σίγουρος ότι η δική σου οπτική/ερμηνεία των πραγμάτων, αποκλίνει κατά πολύ από την δική μου. Εκεί που εσύ είδες "γλύψιμο" μέχρι να φανεί κόκκαλο από κάτω, εγώ προεξοφλώ ότι δεν θα δω κάτι τόσο τραγικό. Όσο κι αν τα ονόματα που είπες, προδιαθέτουν για κάτι όντως εξοργιστικό (υποθέτω ας πούμε ότι ούτε καν με το γάντι δεν τους πετάει μπηχτή για οτιδήποτε. όπως κι υποθέτω ότι κατά βάση περί ανεμοϋδάτων μιλούσανε, και σε επίπεδο "Δημοτικού" - άντε Γυμνασίου...). Έχω όμως δει και το γλύψιμο που λες, από άλλους, μέσα στα χρόνια. Και να είναι πραγματικά εξοργιστικό. Τεσπα η μόνη περίπτωση να επανέλθω, θα είναι να πέσω από τα σύννεφα με αυτό που θα δω και να έρθω να σε δικαιώσω

Μου φαίνεται άλλος ένας αχυράνθρωπος (από άποψη μυαλού αλλά και συμπεριφοράς) της τηλεόρασης...όχι μεταξύ των χειρότερων του είδους των προβεβλημένων δημοσιογράφων αλλά σίγουρα ανάξια λόγου...πόσο να ασχοληθείς κανείς μ' αυτόν τον θλιβερό "μέσο όρο" της δημοσιογραφίας;

...και να που φτάσαμε, επιτέλους, στην ουσία : μέχρι και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Όχι ακριβώς, καθώς ενώ πιστεύω ότι η θέση της είναι είτε στα πολιτιστικά, είτε πίσω στη μάνα της, αχυράνθρωπο δεν θα την έλεγα. Αλλά όλο αυτό ρε φίλε είναι ούτως ή άλλως θέμα οπτικής, ερμηνειών, γούστου, προσδοκιών και χίλιων τόσων άλλων σκατών. ΜΗΝ το μπερδέυουμε -διότι από ΕΚΕΙ ξεκίνησε- με το ηλίθιο βίντεο που λέγαμε. Η κάθετη διαφωνία μου εκεί έγκειται. Και όχι στο τί ρόλο βαράει η ΚΑΘΕ Μιχελιδάκη. Και κακώς προσανατολίστηκες γύρω από το ποιά είναι. ΟΠΟΙΑ κι αν είναι, είναι αφ' ενός θέμα άλλης συζήτησης, κι αφ' ετέρου το εν λόγω βίντεο είναι χειρότερο κι από την Μιχελιδάκη και όλη την κυνέρνηση μαζί. Διότι υποτίθεται ότι είναι βγαλμένο από "έναν σαν και εμάς". Και όταν οι "σαν και εμάς", φέρονται όπως ακριβώς στοχεύουν, επιθυμούν και περιμένουν αυτοί που προσλαμβάνουν την κάθε Μιχελιδάκη και τον κάθε Κουβαρά και τον κάθε Κώνστα και από την κάθε μαριονέτα έως τον κάθε επικίνδυνο, τότε γάμα τα κι ασ' τα.

----------


## 29gk

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


Eνταξει, εχουν απαντησει πολλοι, αλλα δεν αντεχω.

ΘΡΑΣΣΟΣ ΜΕΓΑ διαπιστωνω πλεον, ειδικα με την αναφορα στους ανεργους. Περιμενω συνεχεια με τους αυτοκτονησαντες και σε κανα 6μηνο θα κοιτω να δω την αποθεωση ειτε της Χρυσης Αυγης ειτε αιτηματα παλινορθωσης του Κοκου. Του αληθινου σωτηρα βεβαια.  Μεγαλη πικρα ζειτε εκει στη δεξια.

Και θα ζησετε και μεγαλυτερη αλλα δυστηχως μαζι με σας θα ειναι και οι αλλοι που δεν γουσταρουν. Οχι τιποτα κομμουνιστες αλλα πολλοι "λογικοι ανθρωποι" και νοικυρηδες. Ολους θα μας παρουν στο λαιμο τους με τα Ζαππεια και τις πατριδοκαπηλειες.

----------


## linman

*
«Ημέρα Διεθνούς Κινητοποίησης για την ΕΡΤ»* η Κυριακή


Κάλεσμα σε όλους του Έλληνες, εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας, να ενώσουν τη φωνή και τις προσπάθειές τους για να ανοίξει ξανά η ΕΡΤ απευθύνουν οι εργαζόμενοι στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, με αφορμή την αυριανή Ημέρα Διεθνούς Κινητοποίησης για την ΕΡΤ.

Ειδικότερα, καλούν τους πολίτες να συγκεντρωθούν στο προαύλιο του ραδιομεγάρου της Αγ. Παρασκευής, να συμμετάσχουν στις ανοιχτές συζητήσεις και να παρακολουθήσουν το καλλιτεχνικό πρόγραμμα


*Το «κράξιμο» ενός Παγκόσμιου Πρωταθλητή για την ΕΡΤ*

Είναι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας με τριπλή παρουσία σε τελικούς Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων και το 2011 κατέκτησε το Παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα.
Όμως δεν μπορεί να δει τους Μεσογειακούς Αγώνες.
Ο Σπύρος Γιαννιώτης, ο Έλληνας πρωταθλητής, 5ος και 7ος ολυμπιονίκης (2004) της κολύμβησης που το 2011 κατέκτησε το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα 10 χλμ σε ανοιχτή θάλασσα και ήταν 4ος στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Λονδίνου θα ήθελε πολύ να παρακολουθήσει τους Μεσογειακούς Αγώνες.
Πριν από λίγο έγραψε στο facebook: «Να θες να δεις Μεσογειακούς αγώνες και να μην μπορείς, επειδή κάποιοι «επιστήμονες» κατέβασαν μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ!»

----------


## washcloud

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


..."ωραία" συλλογιστική : αντί να κάνουμε μονομερώς ένα κούρεμα του χρέους της τάξεως του 90% το 2010, όταν είχαμε "πτωχεύσει" (πριν υπογράψουν δηλαδή τα γνωστά τομάρια την παραίτηση από την ασυλία λόγω εθνικής κυριαρχίας), δεχτήκαμε μνημόνια για ανατροφοδότηση του χρέους, που επέφεραν ύφεση και 1 εκ. ανέργους, και ξάφνου διαπιστώσαμε "έκτακτη ανάγκη" που πρέπει να εξαγνιστεί σφάζοντας άλλες 2.000 ιφιγενειοοικογένειες.


Α το καταλάβαμε εμείς τουλάχιστον, τί καπνό εσύ φουμάρεις....

----------


## sotos65

Και οι αγώνες του Κ-20 στη ΝΕΤ...

----------


## linman

*Ανάκληση της ΠΝΠ για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ζητά το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο Θεσσαλονίκης*

“ Την ανάκληση της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και την άμεση επαναλειτουργία και κατοχύρωση του δημόσιου χαρακτήρα της, ζητεί με ψήφισμα που εξέδωσε το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο της Θεσσαλονίκης.”

----------


## dpdt1

*ΝΟΔΕ Καβάλας: Κλείσαμε την ΕΡΤ γιατί δεν υποστήριζε την κυβέρνηση* 

http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...-thn-kybernhsh

----------


## aroutis

> Θα ζούμε φαίνεται στο παράδεισο, δεν έχουμε πτωχεύσει, δεν ζούμε με δανεικά μέσω μνημονίων, δεν έχουμε 1.5 εκάτ. ανέργους. Όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα που δεν έχω διάθεση να απαριθμήσω δεν έχουν σχέση με έκτακτη ανάγκη. Α το κατάλαβα. Είναι ευκαιρία για την επανάσταση και τον σοσιαλιστικό παράδεισο όλα αυτά.
> 
> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι φουμάρετε.


Εσυ δεν εισαι το παπαγαλάκι που έφερες πρώτος το non paper της ΝΔ και όταν σε κατηγόρησα για τις αθλιότητες που έγραφες (καμία έκπληξη) αντέδρασες; 
Εσυ τώρα κατηγορείς αυτούς που εχουν διαφορετικες απόψεις από εσενα ως ανθρώπους που φουμάρουν μπαφο , ω τι έκπληξη, ξανα. 

Αν και αλλοι με πρόλαβαν, θα στα πω όπως και τα λέω και σε άλλους που έχουν (δυστυχως) φάει το σανό του Σαμαρά.

Οι 1,500,000 ανεργοι δεν φύτρωσαν, η πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ τους δημιουργησε. Η ανεργεία δεν ειναι απλά πρόβλημα αλλά όπλο στα χερια της εκάστοτε προδοτικής κυβέρνησης που κάποιοι σαν και σένα δεν θέλουν να πέσει και αξιοποιούν ως (κατάπταιστο) επιχειρημα για να περνάνε τα πλέον αντιλαϊκά και αντιδημοκρατικά μέσα
Η διαφθορά στην ΕΡΤ δεν δημιουργήθηκε μόνη της. Τα μισθολόγια εγκρινόντουσαν απο διοικήσεις και υπουργούς των τελευταίων ετών του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ. Το τελευταίο μόνο έτος ως και τη τελευταια ΜΕΡΑ προσληφθηκαν ενας σωρός κόσμος με την ευθυνη του τραγέλαφου ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΥ που βγήκε ως τιμητής της εκκαθάρισης της ΕΡΤ μέσω του shut down.

Μόνο τα ζομπι και οι γαλαζοφρουροί (σορρυ, το ίδιο ειναι) πιστεύουν τέτοιες επιχειρηματολογίες, όπως επίσης τα θύματα του κοινονικού αυτοματισμου. 

Οι τελευταίοι ειναι και τα χειρότερα θύματα γιατί δεν βλέπουν περα απ τη μύτη τους για τη συνέπεια της αποδοχής της πολιτικής αυτής.

Ειμαστε ένας λαός που επι χρόνια ολόκληρα η τύφλα που μας διακατέχει ειναι αυτό που πληρώνουμε. :Closed topic:

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως με 4% δημοσκοπικά το ΠΑΣΟΚ μπορεί να κερδίσει ψήφο από μερικούς που θέλουν να ενισχύσουν τα μικρά κόμματα  :Crazy:

----------


## sdikr

> Εσυ δεν εισαι το παπαγαλάκι που έφερες πρώτος το non paper της ΝΔ και όταν σε κατηγόρησα για τις αθλιότητες που έγραφες (καμία έκπληξη) αντέδρασες; 
> Εσυ τώρα κατηγορείς αυτούς που εχουν διαφορετικες απόψεις από εσενα ως ανθρώπους που φουμάρουν μπαφο , ω τι έκπληξη, ξανα. 
> 
> Αν και αλλοι με πρόλαβαν, θα στα πω όπως και τα λέω και σε άλλους που έχουν (δυστυχως) φάει το σανό του Σαμαρά.
> 
> Οι 1,500,000 ανεργοι δεν φύτρωσαν, η πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ τους δημιουργησε. Η ανεργεία δεν ειναι απλά πρόβλημα αλλά όπλο στα χερια της εκάστοτε προδοτικής κυβέρνησης που κάποιοι σαν και σένα δεν θέλουν να πέσει και αξιοποιούν ως (κατάπταιστο) επιχειρημα για να περνάνε τα πλέον αντιλαϊκά και αντιδημοκρατικά μέσα
> Η διαφθορά στην ΕΡΤ δεν δημιουργήθηκε μόνη της. Τα μισθολόγια εγκρινόντουσαν απο διοικήσεις και υπουργούς των τελευταίων ετών του ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ. Το τελευταίο μόνο έτος ως και τη τελευταια ΜΕΡΑ προσληφθηκαν ενας σωρός κόσμος με την ευθυνη του τραγέλαφου ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΥ που βγήκε ως τιμητής της εκκαθάρισης της ΕΡΤ μέσω του shut down.
> 
> Μόνο τα ζομπι και οι γαλαζοφρουροί (σορρυ, το ίδιο ειναι) πιστεύουν τέτοιες επιχειρηματολογίες, όπως επίσης τα θύματα του κοινονικού αυτοματισμου. 
> ...


οι κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκανε μόνες τις εκεί πάνω,  
Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις κόσμος που τόσα χρόνια τους ψήφιζε τώρα που δεν πήρανε αυτό που θέλουν να κοιτάνε στον Συρίζα!

----------


## PopManiac

> οι κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκανε μόνες τις εκεί πάνω,  
> Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις κόσμος που τόσα χρόνια τους ψήφιζε τώρα που δεν πήρανε αυτό που θέλουν να κοιτάνε στον Συρίζα!


Καμία σχέση αυτό που λες με την αναπαραγωγή της προπαγάνδας περί εκτάκτου ανάγκης για να αιτιολογηθεί η ΠΝΠ για ΕΡΤ.

Έκτακτη ανάγκη σημαίνει σαφώς κάτι απρόβλεπτο και καταστροφικό που απαιτεί ΠΝΠ ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να λάβει χώρα η ορθή κοινοβουλευτική διαδικασία. Εύλογο και εύληπτο, απλά εδώ έχουμε κάνει την ΠΝΠ το σύνηθες, δλδ έχουμε σαφή εκτροπή.

Μερικοί όπως ο dhmk εθελοτυφλούν γιατί δεν συμφέρει να συμφωνήσουν με το παραπάνω προφανές  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Καμία σχέση αυτό που λες με την αναπαραγωγή της προπαγάνδας περί εκτάκτου ανάγκης για να αιτιολογηθεί η ΠΝΠ για ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Έκτακτη ανάγκη σημαίνει σαφώς κάτι απρόβλεπτο και καταστροφικό που απαιτεί ΠΝΠ ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να λάβει χώρα η ορθή κοινοβουλευτική διαδικασία. Εύλογο και εύληπτο, απλά εδώ έχουμε κάνει την ΠΝΠ το σύνηθες, δλδ έχουμε σαφή εκτροπή.
> 
> Μερικοί όπως ο dhmk εθελοτυφλούν γιατί δεν συμφέρει να συμφωνήσουν με το παραπάνω προφανές


Ναι αλλά απάντησα σε κάτι άλλο,

----------


## aroutis

> οι κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκανε μόνες τις εκεί πάνω,  
> Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις κόσμος που τόσα χρόνια τους ψήφιζε τώρα που δεν πήρανε αυτό που θέλουν να κοιτάνε στον Συρίζα!


Φυσικά και υπάρχει τεράστια ευθύνη σε ότι αφορά το πως ψήφισε ο κόσμος, ξανά και ξανά (τα έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω). 

Κάποια στιγμή ομως πρέπει να μάθουμε ότι ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ που μας πήγαν στα βράχια εχουν τελειώσει και πολλοί από αυτούς ανήκουν στη φυλακή και όχι σε υπουργεία.

Οσο για το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δεν εχεις καμια crystal ball να ξέρεις τι θα κάνει ΑΝΝΝΝ ποτέ κυβερνήσει; 

Οπως δεν τους θεοποιώ, δεν τους δεμονοποιω...

----------


## apnet

Καθόλου πλάκα δεν έχει. Και είναι και υγιές μάλιστα να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να αλλάζουν σκεπτικό και να ζητάνε κάτι καλύτερο για τους ίδιους και για τον τόπο. Αυτοί που τους ψήφιζαν για να πάρουν αυτό που θέλουν εξακολουθούν να τους ψηφίζουν ακόμα και δεν είναι αυτοί που κοιτάνε προς ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μεριά. Έτσι θέλουν απλά να το ερμηνεύουν ορισμένοι για να απαξιώνουν τους άλλους και να δικαιολογούν την τύφλα τους.

Και φυσικά εκείνος που με ψεύδη, προπαγάνδες και μίζες, σέρνει έναν ολόκληρο λαό προς τον γκρεμό έχει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη από κάποιον απλό πολίτη που ψήφισε. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει εξίσωση ευθυνών. Και μόνο ως πάθημα που πρέπει να γίνει μάθημα πρέπει να θέτουμε κάτι τέτοιο. 

Και φυσικά όταν κρίνουμε τους άλλους σύμφωνα με τον εαυτό μας σκεφτόμαστε πως όπως και εμείς έτσι και οι άλλοι κοιτάνε προς οποιοδήποτε άλλο κόμμα με βάση το συμφέρον τους. ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΙΑ.

Πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις μισάνθρωπους να προσπαθούν να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα. Πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις φασίστες να προσπαθούν να κάνουν το μαύρο άσπρο. Πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις τους βρωμιάρηδες να θέλουν να εξυγιάνουν. Πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να λένε πως θα κάνουν κάτι. Πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις κόσμο να τρώει σανό. Πλάκα έχει να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να σπέρνουν τον τρόμο για να ξορκίσουν τον προσωπικό τους τρόμο μεταφέροντάς τον (μαζί με τις ευθύνες) στους άλλους.

----------


## raspoutiv

> οι κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκανε μόνες τις εκεί πάνω,  
> Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις κόσμος που τόσα χρόνια τους ψήφιζε τώρα που δεν πήρανε αυτό που θέλουν να κοιτάνε στον Συρίζα!


τόσα χρόνια ο κόσμος έπεφτε θύμα των πολιτικάντηδων τύπου Κουλούρη-Γιακκουμάτου
προτείνεις  να το συνεχίσουμε για άλλα τόσα;

----------


## dpdt1

μηπως νομιζαν οτι οι πολιτικοι τους λεγανε αληθεια προεκλογικα?  :Razz:

----------


## mpetou

παρακαλω να καταργηθει ο διαγωνισμος για τα βραβεια οσκαρ ηθοποιίας και
να δωθουνε μονιμα τα οσκαρ στο σαμαρα και τον κεδικογλου.

σαμαρας



κεδικογλου

----------


## vgiozo

> οι κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκανε μόνες τις εκεί πάνω,  
> Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις κόσμος που τόσα χρόνια τους ψήφιζε τώρα που δεν πήρανε αυτό που θέλουν να κοιτάνε στον Συρίζα!


Καλά, αλλά με τί ρητορείες, υποσχέσεις και προγραμματικές θέσεις ψηφίσθηκαν και τί έπραξαν στη συνέχεια είναι εξίσου αξιοπρόσεκτο...οπότε πώς να μην κοιτάνε αλλού οι ψηφοφόροι;
Το θέμα ήταν ότι έπρεπε να είναι κανείς λοβοτομημένος για να μην καταλαβαίνει πού πάει το πράγμα...
Να δούμε αν το λάθος θα επαναληφθεί κι αν αλλάξουν κόμμα...πολύ το φοβάμαι...την ώρα που η αξιοπιστία των θέσεων και των πολιτικών των μέχρι πρότινος κυρίαρχων κομμάτων καταρρέει, κάποιοι αντί να αξιοποιήσουν τις περιστάσεις για να επεκτείνουν την ιδεολογική τους επιρροή, αλλάζουν θέσεις (ή υιοθετούν διττές θέσεις) προκειμένουν να επεκτείνουν την κομματιή τους επιρροή σ' αυτούς που απλώς δεν θέλουν να το ρίξουν ξανά σε όσους αποδεδειγμένα πλέον τους εξαπάτησαν

----------


## dpdt1

*Ο ΠΑΣΥΜΗΤΕ για Euronews - Nova* 

http://www.ertopen.com/item/453-o-pa...-euronews-nova

η διαπλοκη εχει αρχισει καιρο τωρα.. ας ειναι καλα οι ρουσσοπουλοι και οι κεδικογλου που φροντισαν για τα φιλαρακια τους..

----------


## GetRid

> τόσα χρόνια ο κόσμος έπεφτε θύμα των πολιτικάντηδων τύπου Κουλούρη-Γιακκουμάτου
> προτείνεις  να το συνεχίσουμε για άλλα τόσα;


Δεν προτείνει τίποτε. Τρολάρει με μισές και ακατάληπτες προτάσεις, πάντα κόντρα στο κοινό αίσθημα.

Μέσα όμως από τα μισόλογα της μη πρότασής του, προκύπτει η εξής απλή αλλά άκρως αντιδραστική προτροπή: 'Δείξατε οι περισσότεροι ανοχή σε φαινόμενα εκτεταμένης σήψης στο παρελθόν και τώρα που τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της σήψης σας αγγίζουν, βγάλτε τον σκασμό και δεχθείτε αδιαμαρτύρητα ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σήψη'.

----------


## value_

http://prezatv.blogspot.gr/2013/06/mega-ert.html

----------


## Bhaal

> http://prezatv.blogspot.gr/2013/06/mega-ert.html


Είναι τελείως ξεδιάντροποι! Σκυλεύουν το "πτώμα" (  ; ) της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## 29gk

Ε, ρε ενασχοληση με την νομιμοτητα που εχει πιασει ολους τους ΝΔλαιους...


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11...5#.UcX4e9iAjGg

Τωρα πως στο διαολο καταληγουν με τοσο φυσιολογικο τροπο στην παρανομια και μαλιστα το καυχωνται, μονον μπαφιασμενοι το καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## anon

> οι κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκανε μόνες τις εκεί πάνω,  
> Έχει πλάκα να βλέπεις κόσμος που τόσα χρόνια τους ψήφιζε τώρα που δεν πήρανε αυτό που θέλουν να κοιτάνε στον Συρίζα!


Nαι, αλλά βγήκαν λέγοντας άλλα και τελικά κάνοντας άλλα. Μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις τον λαό ότι ειναι πολύ εύπιστος όμως, σε βαθμό βλακείας. Εξάλλου το βλέπουμε και εδώ στο φόρουμ, αρκετούς να πιστεύουν Σαμαρα (ή Μπένυ, ΓΑΠ, whatever) σε βαθμό που ξεπερνά την λογική, και να λές, μα καλά, λοβοτομημένοι είναι; IQ Ραδικιού; H' πληρωμένοι τσάτσοι του συστήματος; Κάποιοι ανήκουν σίγουρα (και φαίνεται αυτό απο τα γραφόμενά τους) στις τελευταίες δυο κατηγορίες. Οι άλλοι ειναι οι εύπιστοι, τα πρόβατα, που άγονται και φέρονται, ίσως γιατί δεν μπορούν να δούν πέρα απο την μύτη τους, ίσως γιατί τόσα χρόνια αντι-αριστερής γαλουχίας (σε συνδιασμό με την πτώση του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού) έχουν κάνει μη αποδεκτές λύσεις απο κεντρο και προς αριστερά, άρα τι μένει; τι μένει; Σαμαράς, Μπένυ, άντε λιγο Κουβέλης (για πιο σοσιαλισμό τρομαρα του), και φυσικά οι πιο δεξιές λύσεις, ΑνΕΛ (καλά, αυτοί κάηκαν απο μόνοι τους, δεν φαίνεται να δίνουν λύση, κάνανε και ένα σωρό πατάτες) και φυσικά ΧΑ. Και μετά αναρωτιέστε για αυξάνουν τα ποσοστά της ΧΑ. Μα δεν υπάρχει άλλη λυση για σημαντικό ποσοστό του κόσμου... Αντε λοιπόν για ένα νεο reichstag...

----------


## paradox21

> http://prezatv.blogspot.gr/2013/06/mega-ert.html


Να υποθέσω ότι δεν κατέβηκαν οι διακόπτες από την digea όπως στον 902 για παράνομη εκπομπή ανύπαρκτου παράνομου  καναλιού? :Whistle:

----------


## Bhaal

Όταν είσαι συμμέτοχος στη Digea λίγο απίθανο να κατεβάσεις το διακόπτη του καναλιού σου. 
Μιλάμε, και γαμώ τις Δημοκρατίες έχουμε πλέον σ' αυτή τη χώρα.  :Wall:  :Very angry:

----------


## apnet

> Ε, ρε ενασχοληση με την νομιμοτητα που εχει πιασει ολους τους ΝΔλαιους...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11...5#.UcX4e9iAjGg
> 
> Τωρα πως στο διαολο καταληγουν με τοσο φυσιολογικο τροπο στην παρανομια και μαλιστα το καυχωνται, μονον μπαφιασμενοι το καταλαβαινουν.


Αφού οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν στήριζαν το κυβερνητικό έργο και πήγαιναν κόντρα στην κυβέρνηση (φυσικά και δεν ισχύει αυτό αλλά παρόλα αυτά το είπε...) αποφασίσαμε ότι η ΕΡΤ (αφού δεν λέει ό,τι εμείς θέλουμε) είναι ζημιογόνα και πρέπει να κλείσει! Α ρε δημοκράτεεεεες... Δηλαδή ακόμα και να ισχύει η δημόσια τηλεόραση, οφείλει να περνάει την κυβερνητική γραμμή; Είναι δημόσια όχι κυβερνητική η ΕΡΤ. 

Το τραγικό είναι πως το πιστεύει μέχρι το κόκκαλο αυτό που λέει ΚΑΙ αυτός αλλά ΚΑΙ άλλοι! Πραγματικά το πιστεύουν!

Θέλει ο φασίστας να κρυφτεί κι η μικροψυχία του δεν τον αφήνει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν είσαι συμμέτοχος στη Digea λίγο απίθανο να κατεβάσεις το διακόπτη του καναλιού σου. 
> Μιλάμε, και γαμώ τις Δημοκρατίες έχουμε πλέον σ' αυτή τη χώρα.


Και φυσικά οι καναλάρχες θα εκπέμπουν μέσω της δικής τους εταιρείας ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ενώ το δημόσιο θα πληρώνει στην δική τους εταιρεία για να εκπέμπει!!!

Ε ρε εξυγίανση....

----------


## GetRid

Cross-threading γιατί δεν παίρνω απάντηση  :Sad: 




> Ερώτηση: Θέλω να μπορώ να βλέπω την ΕΡΤ με το Android Mini PC, μέσα από τις ιστοσελίδες που την παίζουν σε real-time όπως το thepressproject, το tvxs κτλ. Ανακαλύπτω ότι δεν αναπαράγεται καθόλου βίντεο. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5113753

----------


## vgiozo

> Cross-threading γιατί δεν παίρνω απάντηση 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5113753


Δοκίμασες να πατήσεις εκεί που λέει για συσκευές mobile/tablet;
http://tvxs.gr/sites/default/manual_...ertmobile.m3u8

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Cross-threading γιατί δεν παίρνω απάντηση 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5113753


σε ipad παίζει μια χαρά το thepressproject. tvxs & ebu είχαν πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες μέρες με τα mobile streams τους

----------


## vgiozo

Επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή παρέκβαση...

Πριν λίγες μέρες είχε παρατεθεί εδώ ένα άρθρο του Καζάκη όπου διατύπωνε κατηγορίες κατά των μεθοδεύσεων για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και ισχυριζόταν πως πλήττονται οι στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις...
Πραγματικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να κρίνω το ορθό/αληθές ή το ψευδές του ισχυρισμού αυτού, αλλά ο κος Καζάκης επανήλθε απαντώντας σε ένα άρθρο μιας ιστοσελίδας που τον στοχοποιούσε γι αυτούς τους ισχυρισμούς

Η απάντηση του Καζάκη


*Spoiler:*







> Ένα από τα γνωστά τρωκτικά του διαδικτύου μας, το Strategy Report, το οποίο είναι γνωστό για τις διασυνδέσεις του με το "βαθύ κράτος" μας έκανε την ιδιαίτερη τιμή να ασχοληθεί μαζί μας:
> 
> "Οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις δεν στηρίζονται …στην ΕΡΤ για συλλογή πληροφοριών από ανοικτές πηγές ή έγκαιρη προειδοποίηση. Απάντηση στα ευφάνταστα σενάρια που κυκλοφορούσαν τις τελευταίες ημέρες στο διαδίκτυο έδωσε επιτέλους το ΓΕΕΘΑ, το οποίο σε ανακοίνωσή του επισημαίνει τα εξής: «Σε συνέχεια δημοσιευμάτων περί δήθεν επηρεασμού των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων από την προσωρινή παύση εκπομπής της Κρατικής Ραδιοφωνίας και Τηλεόρασης, το ΓΕΕΘΑ διευκρινίζει ότι το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός δεν έχει καμία απολύτως επίπτωση στην λειτουργία των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων». Το τελευταίο ανεύθυνο δημοσίευμα υπογράφεται από γνωστό αυτόκλητο και ανεπάγγελτο γκουρού επί των οικονομικών, πρώην θαμώνα των Εξαρχείων, που χτίζει πολιτική καριέρα με συνωμοσιολογίες. Πρόκειται για τον ίδιο που σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή είχε ισχυρισθεί ότι υπήρξε αυτόπτης μάρτυρας της αποβίβασης …τεθωρακισμένων και κοντοκουρεμένων ανδρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Χωροφυλακής στην Ηγουμενίτσα για την επιβολή των Μνημονίων! Παρόμοιες ανεύθυνες απόψεις διατύπωσαν διάφοροι απόστρατοι, υποστηρίζοντας ότι η ΕΡΤ παρέχει στρατηγικού επιπέδου πληροφορίες από ανοικτές πηγές (ΟSINT) σε πραγματικό χρόνο. Προφανώς οι συγκεκριμένοι απόστρατοι αγνοούν ότι οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΓΕΕΘΑ δεν χρειάζονται την ΕΡΤ για τη συλλογή πληροφοριών από ανοικτές πηγές στην εποχή των δορυφόρων και του ιντέρνετ…"
> 
> Οφείλουμε να ομολογήσουμε ότι νιώθουμε ιδιαίτερη υπερηφάνεια και μεγάλη τιμή που ασχολήθηκαν με εμάς τους ασήμαντους συνωμοσιολόγους, αυτοί που νέμονται το υπουργείο άμυνας και τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις της χώρας επί δεκαετίες. Αυτοί που επάγγελμά τους είναι να εκπροσωπούν ξένα συμφέροντα και να υπηρετούν τις πιο διεφθαρμένες πολιτικές αυλές. Αυτοί που ξέρουν μόνο να ατιμάζουν το εθνόσημο και την στολή του Έλληνα αξιωματικού. Αυτοί που ξέρουν μόνο να είναι "γέσμεν" και να ξεπουλάνε την πατρίδα σε κάθε περίσταση. Αυτοί λοιπόν ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μας. Ω, τι μέγιστη τιμή!
> 
> Στα σοβαρά τώρα: Η ανακοίνωση του ΓΕΕΘΑ δεν αναφέρεται σε τίποτε συγκεκριμένο, απ' όσα είπαμε. Δηλώνει απλά ότι δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις από την προσωρινή παύση εκπομπής της Κρατικής Ραδιοφωνίας και Τηλεόρασης. Να μας επιτρέψετε να μην τους πιστέψουμε. Όταν ένας Α/ΓΕΕΘΑ κατεβαίνει και ατιμάζει την στολή του για να αντιμετωπίσει απεργούς την ώρα που οι πολιτικοί του προϊστάμενοι κρύβονται, συγνώμη αλλά για εμάς ο κύριος αυτός δεν έχει κανένα, μα κανένα εκτόπισμα ούτε καν ανδρισμού. Όταν κανένας από τους "αξιότιμους" αρχηγούς δεν έχει αρθρώσει λέξη για την άνευ όρων και αμετάκλητη παράδοση της εθνικής κυριαρχίας της χώρας, που υποτίθεται ότι έχουν ορκιστεί να διαφυλάττουν, τότε να με συγχωρείται αλλά δεν θα πάρουμε καμιά τους ανακοίνωση στα σοβαρά. Όταν οι επικεφαλής του ΓΕΕΘΑ παρακολουθούν ανέμελα την τρομακτική υποβάθμιση των στελεχών των ενόπλων δυνάμεων, που γίνεται σκόπιμα για να επικρατήσει η αναξιοπρέπεια της εξαθλίωσης και όσοι υπηρετούν τον κατακτητή να στρατολογούν ελεύθερα μισθοφόρους από τις τάξεις των ενόπλων δυνάμεων ώστε να τους χρησιμοποιήσουν ως δυνάμεις κατοχής της Ελλάδας, τότε να μας επιτρέψετε να τους θεωρούμε απλά επίορκους και υπόλογους στον ελληνικό λαό.
> 
> Και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έρθει ο καιρός να λογοδοτήσουν. Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα την σκαπουλάρει όντας συνεργός στα μεγαλύτερα εγκλήματα δοσιλογισμού και προδοσίας που έχουν συντελεστεί στην πατρίδα μας από την εποχή της πρώτης ναζιστικής κατοχής, τότε απλά είναι αφελής. Οι χιλιάδες νεκροί, εξαθλιωμένοι, άνεργοι και νέοι μετανάστες που στοιχίζει το νέο καθεστώς κατοχής θα πρέπει να δικαιωθούν έναντι όλων όσοι συνέπραξαν στην εγκαθίδρυσή του. Η μεγαλύτερη γενοκτονία που έχει αντιμετωπίσει ο ελληνισμός, ο ελληνικός λαός στη νεότερη ιστορία του θα πρέπει να βρει την δικαίωσή της στην τιμωρία όλων των ενόχων και συνενόχων, συνεργών και συνεργατών του καθεστώτος νέας κατοχής και συστηματικής διάλυσης της χώρας. Κι όποιος νομίζει ότι τα πολιτικά του βύσματα, ή οι σχέσεις του με το ντόπιο "βαθύ κράτος", ή της Γερμανίας, ή των ΗΠΑ, θα τον βοηθήσουν να την σκαπουλάρει, τότε βρίσκεται σε πλάνη οικτρά.
> ...







Στο υστερόγραφό του λέει ότι ποτέ δεν αναφέρθηκε στην EUROGENDFOR, αλλά ήθελα να σημειώσω πως υπάρχει ντοκουμέντο, στο οποίο μάλιστα ισχυρίζεται ότι είδε ο ίδιος σε ταξίδι του τους άνδρες της ευρωπαϊκής χωροφυλακής.




Δυστυχώς όταν δεν κάνει οικονομική ανάλυση, ο Καζάκης υποπίπτει σε πολλά σφάλματα και εκτίθεται κι όλας, υποτάσσοντας την επιχειρηματολογία του στον ρητορικό στόχο.

----------


## dpdt1

> Cross-threading γιατί δεν παίρνω απάντηση 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5113753



το stream της ebu (akamai) , δυστυχως παιζει μονο με adobe flash player και οχι με ανοιχτη τεχνολογια (html5 π.χ.) . 
για το λόγο αυτο δε παιζει σε καποια συστήματα... 
εχει ενημερωθει η ebu, αλλα δε ξερω αν θ' αλλαξει κατι συντομα..

----------


## sdikr

> Επιτρέψτε μου μια μικρή παρέκβαση...
> 
> Πριν λίγες μέρες είχε παρατεθεί εδώ ένα άρθρο του Καζάκη όπου διατύπωνε κατηγορίες κατά των μεθοδεύσεων για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και ισχυριζόταν πως πλήττονται οι στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις...
> Πραγματικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να κρίνω το ορθό/αληθές ή το ψευδές του ισχυρισμού αυτού, αλλά ο κος Καζάκης επανήλθε απαντώντας σε ένα άρθρο μιας ιστοσελίδας που τον στοχοποιούσε γι αυτούς τους ισχυρισμούς
> 
> Η απάντηση του Καζάκη


Απλή ερώτηση;
Ποιον δορυφόρο έχει η ΕΡΤ;

----------


## vgiozo

Ο Καζάκης; Δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν ποτέ "κατά" του στρατού..

Το θέμα είναι ότι τότε για κάποιο λόγο είχε επιβεβαιώσει ιδίοις όμμασι τη παρουσία της EUROGENDFOR και τώρα λέει ότι ουδέποτε αναφέρθηκε σ' αυτήν...
Τότε ίσως θέλησε να φανεί πως "γνωρίζει" για να τραβήξει τη προσοχή επάνω του και να ενισχύσει τη ρητορεία κατά της κυβέρνησης ίσως, τώρα αρνιέται κάθε ισχυρισμό...
Το να εκφράσεις ανησυχίες/φόβο για πιθανή "αξιοποίηση" μιας οργάνωσης ευρωπαϊκής χωροφυλακής είναι κατανοητό και απολύτως δικαιολογημένο...το να πεις ότι τους είδες ο ίδιος για να δώσεις υπόσταση στις φήμες (ακούστηκε πως όντως πέρασαν αλλα με κατεύθυνση το Κόσοβο, ή πως ήταν μιας άλλης στρατιωτικής βαλκανικής οργάνωσης στην οποία συμμετέχει κι η Ελλάδα - και η Τουρκία και τα Σκόπια θαρρώ) είναι κάτι αρκετά διαφορετικό...

Εν προκειμένω το θέμα είναι αν πράγματι επηρεάζονται οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις από το κλείσιμο της ερτ

----------


## dpdt1

δεν εχει δορυφορο ειπαμε : http://www.ramnousia.com/2013/06/epe...iforo-EBU.html

και χεστηκαμε τι κανει ο καζακης.  ειναι offtopic.

καμια απαντηση για τις λαλακιες που εγραψες πριν, θα δωσεις? αρκετα με το τρολλαρισμα, οπως βλεπεις ξυπνησανε μερικοι.. 
εκει η συγγρου τι λεει ? πληρωνει και κυριακατικα τωρα? 
γιατι στη δουλεια μου τα κοψανε χρονια τωρα (απο το πρωτο μνημονιο που φερατε....) και τις υπερωριες μαζι..

ρε, μηπως να κλεισουμε τα κομματα? ποσα χρωστανε ειπαμε στους τραπεζιτες? 
(κατι για κεντρα αδιαφανειας και κακοδιαχειρισης, δεν ελεγε ο πιτσαμαν? αντε να προχωρησει με τις "βαθιες τομες"..)

----------


## sdikr

> δεν εχει δορυφορο ειπαμε : http://www.ramnousia.com/2013/06/epe...iforo-EBU.html
> 
> και χεστηκαμε τι κανει ο καζακης.  ειναι offtopic.
> 
> καμια απαντηση για τις λαλακιες που εγραψες πριν, θα δωσεις? αρκετα με το τρολλαρισμα, οπως βλεπεις ξυπνησανε μερικοι.. 
> εκει η συγγρου τι λεει ? πληρωνει και κυριακατικα τωρα? 
> γιατι στη δουλεια μου τα κοψανε χρονια τωρα (απο το πρωτο μνημονιο που φερατε....) και τις υπερωριες μαζι..
> 
> ρε, μηπως να κλεισουμε τα κομματα? ποσα χρωστανε ειπαμε στους τραπεζιτες? 
> (κατι για κεντρα αδιαφανειας και κακοδιαχειρισης, δεν ελεγε ο πιτσαμαν? αντε να προχωρησει με τις "βαθιες τομες"..)


Πας καλά;

----------


## emeliss

> Cross-threading γιατί δεν παίρνω απάντηση 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...53#post5113753


http://iptv1.cytanet.com.cy/player/riksat1.html

----------


## MNP-10

> Εν προκειμένω το θέμα είναι αν πράγματι επηρεάζονται οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις από το κλείσιμο της ερτ


1. Η διαδικασια ληψης αποφασεων (στρατηγικων ή μη) ειναι μια διαδικασια που επηρεαζεται απ'τα διαθεσιμα δεδομενα. Οσο περισσοτερα δεδομενα εχεις, τοσο καλυτερες αποφασεις θα παραξεις. Ελλειψη δεδομενων => προβλημα. 

2. Ο αρθρογραφος λεει "Προφανώς οι συγκεκριμένοι απόστρατοι αγνοούν ότι οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΓΕΕΘΑ δεν χρειάζονται την ΕΡΤ για τη συλλογή πληροφοριών από ανοικτές πηγές στην εποχή των δορυφόρων και του ιντέρνετ". Εχει κατασκοπευτικους δορυφορους η Ελλαδα, οπως η Τουρκια? Η απαντηση ειναι οχι. Το μονο που εχει ειναι συμμετοχη με time sharing σε ευρωπαϊκους. Αυτα περι internet, ειναι για να γελαει ο κοσμος. Δλδ θα περιμενει το ΓΕΕΘΑ να γραψει κατι καποιος blogger (το οποιο μπορει να ειναι παπαρια ή κακοβουλος θορυβος στα πλαισια psyops του εχθρου) ή θα χρησιμοποιησει το google maps που εχει εικονες 5-10ετιας? Για να εισαι σιγουρος, πρεπει ειτε να εχεις δικο σου dedicated δορυφορο κατασκοπευτικο, ειτε να στειλεις ατομα (που θα αναφερουν), ειτε με καμερα (για να μεταδωσουν) προκειμενου να εχεις αντιληψη της καταστασης. 

3. Το θεμα της αποβιβασης ειναι υποθεση 2ετιας, οχι τωρινη, και δεν εχει να κανει με την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## vgiozo

> 1. Η διαδικασια ληψης αποφασεων (στρατηγικων ή μη) ειναι μια διαδικασια που επηρεαζεται απ'τα διαθεσιμα δεδομενα. Οσο περισσοτερα δεδομενα εχεις, τοσο καλυτερες αποφασεις θα παραξεις. Ελλειψη δεδομενων => προβλημα. 
> 
> 2. Ο αρθρογραφος λεει "Προφανώς οι συγκεκριμένοι απόστρατοι αγνοούν ότι οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΓΕΕΘΑ δεν χρειάζονται την ΕΡΤ για τη συλλογή πληροφοριών από ανοικτές πηγές στην εποχή των δορυφόρων και του ιντέρνετ". Εχει κατασκοπευτικους δορυφορους η Ελλαδα, οπως η Τουρκια? Η απαντηση ειναι οχι. Το μονο που εχει ειναι συμμετοχη με time sharing σε ευρωπαϊκους. Αυτα περι internet, ειναι για να γελαει ο κοσμος. Δλδ θα περιμενει το ΓΕΕΘΑ να γραψει κατι καποιος blogger (το οποιο μπορει να ειναι παπαρια ή κακοβουλος θορυβος στα πλαισια psyops του εχθρου) ή θα χρησιμοποιησει το google maps που εχει εικονες 5-10ετιας? Για να εισαι σιγουρος, πρεπει ειτε να εχεις δικο σου dedicated δορυφορο κατασκοπευτικο, ειτε να στειλεις ατομα (που θα αναφερουν), ειτε με καμερα (για να μεταδωσουν) προκειμενου να εχεις αντιληψη της καταστασης. 
> 
> 3. Το θεμα της αποβιβασης ειναι υποθεση 2ετιας, οχι τωρινη, και δεν εχει να κανει με την ΕΡΤ.


Ίσως δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ΕΡΤ...έχει να κάνει και με την πολιτική αξιοπιστία ορισμένων που είναι πανταχού παρόντες, τα πάντα πληρώντες, πανεπιστήμονες και παντογνώστες.
Η ερώτηση στη βουλή για την απόσπαση επίσημης απάντησης είναι νομίζω κατανοητό ότι δεν έχει τίποτε να κάνει με υποθετικές "μαρτυρίες"

Όσον αφορά το θέμα της παροχής πληροφοριών, ειδικά σε κρίσιμες καταστάσεις, έχει να κάνει με real-time παρακολούθηση που αμφιβάλλω αν μπορεί να τη παράσχει ένα κανάλι με τρόπο που να είναι πρωτεύουσα πηγή ενημέρωσης για τον στρατό.

Ο Καζάκης κάνει λόγο για χρήση υποδομών της ΕΡΤ και υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται απ' αυτή στο στράτευμα για τηλεποικοινωνίες και εικόνα (δορυφορική και μη)...κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει;

Δεν κρίνεται το σχόλιο του Strategy Report εδώ, ότι το "ανοικτό ίντερνετ" είναι επαρκές εργαλείο για τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις οποιασδήποτε χώρας, είναι αστείο επιχείρημα...αλλά από αυτήν την άποψη αν οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται στις ΕΔ από την ΕΡΤ περιορίζονται στα ενημερωτικά δελτία της τελευταίας, τότε πράγματι αυτά λίγη διαφορά έχουν από τις πληροφορίες και τις ειδήσεις που αναρτώνται σε χίλιες-δυο διαφορετικές ενημερωτικές ιστοσελίδες, τοπικές κατά κύριο λόγο, που συνήθως αναφέρουν με μεγαλύτερες λεπτομέρειες τοπικά γεγονότα και έχουν πιο άμεση πρόσβαση.

----------


## emeliss

Ο Καζάκης αναπαράγει αυτά που του είπαν. Ειναι εύκολο να αναπαράγεις ανακρίβειες. 

Το σίγουρο ειναι πως δεν υπάρχει κέντρο επιχειρήσεων στον κόσμο που να μην έχει ανοικτό 24/7 κάποιο ειδησεογραφικο καναλι.

----------


## washcloud

^...εννοείς ότι του είπαν ότι...είδε ο ίδιος "στρατεύματα"...;

Εύκολο να αναπαράγεις ανακρίβειες, σωστά. Ακόμα ευκολότερο να παράγεις, ίσως...

Και δύσκολο, θεωρώ, να προσπαθεί κάποιος να κουκουλώσει πράγματα.



- - - - - - -


vgiozo, ορθώς λες ότι δεν είναι οφτόπικ η αναφορά στην σημερινή "αποποίησή του" περί των τότε λεχθέντων του (ακριβώς για την αξιοπιστία του, σχετικά με ό,τι με ότι αφορά το ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ, μιας και είχε σχετικά αναφερθεί ποστ που επικαλούταν τους ισχυρισμούς του περί "ζητηματός αθνικής ασφαλείας επειδή κατέβηκαν οι διακόπτες της ΕΡΤ").
 Όπως και φυσικά δεν είναι θέμα του ποιός την έχει μακρύτερη,,,την πληροφόρηση - το SR ή ο Καζάκης.
Ούτε καν θεωρώ το να έχει υπερβάλλει περί της παρουσίας της εν λόγω μονάδας (για προφανείς λόγους, όπως το διατυπώνεις) τόσο μεμπτό (όχι ότι δεν είναι).
 Το ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αξιοκατάκριτο όμως, είναι ο ισχυρισμός "ουδέποτε αναφέρθηκα", εφ' όσον όντως απλώς αποποιείται λεχθέντα του. Το να αρνείται κανείς μια αλήθεια/ένα γεγονός, είναι νομίζω χειρότερο από μια αρχική δημαγωγία, ένα "φτηνό ψέμμα", ώστε να βγει μια πασιέντζα.

...απλώς αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάτι τόσο (κατά τα φαινόμενα) χοντρό από τον Καζάκη. Τον έχω πετύχει κι εγώ να ανακατεύει τη σούπα κατά καιρούς, να "κινδυνολογεί", κάνοντας όχι μεν την τρίχα τριχιά, αλλά την τριχιά, οκ, θηλειά. Κάτι τόσο εξόφθαλμο όμως ποτέ. Και θα μπορούσε απλώς μια χαρά να πει "ό,τι τους είδα τους ίδιους, τους είδα. Τανκς δεν είδα, αλλά άλλοι λέγανε. Το ότι δεν επιχειρήσανε, οκ, δεν επιχειρήσανε κι ούτε ισχυρίστηκα ότι τους είδα να επιχειρούνε. 'Οπως κι ότι κανείς δεν διασφαλίζει ότι δεν ΘΑ το κάνουνε κάποια στιγμή". Με άλλα λόγια, να κάνει, υπό μία έννοια και ως ένα βαθμό κωλοτούμπα. Που ούτε αναγκαστικά κωλοτούμπα θα ήταν ακριβώς, αλλά θα έδινε το δικαίωμα στον κάθε ένα έστω να του κουνήσει το δάχτυλο και να του πει "...τότε Κε Καζάκη να είστε πιο διακριτικός και λιγότερο κινδυνολογικός όταν εκφέρετε δημόσιο λόγο". Δεν τον έχω να "φοβάται" κάτι τέτοιο όμως. Ούτε τον έχω να πάσχει από Αλτσχάιμερ. Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι ΕΑΝ τυχόν να μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει εκείνο το υστερόγραφο. Χωρίς να εννοώ ρε παιδί μου ότι όπως θα τα πει θα είναι, αλλά έστω να δώσει μία "βάσιμη" εξήγηση...Πόσο μάλλον όταν "οι κατήγοροί" του, αναφέρονται "συγκεκριμένα" σε ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή, και όχι γενικόλογα ότι "το ισχυρίστηκε". Εγώ στη θέση του, ακόμη κι αν δεν...θυμόμουνα, θα το έψαχνα πρώτα πριν πω κάτι τόσο χόντρό όπως "δεν το είπα ποτέ εγώ αυτό". Και ολ' αυτά, εκτός του ότι μ' αφήνουν έκπληκτο, με κάνουν όπως είπα ν' αναρωτιέμαι εάν όντως είναι "αθώος" και μπορεί να το αιτιολογήσει είτε με κάποιον πειστικό τρόπο, είτε έστω να το ισχυριστεί. Όπως και οφείλει, φυσικά...

Πώς και δεν έγραψες στο μπλογκ του (όπου και φαντάζομαι είδες την απάντησή του στο SR), να του υποδείξεις το βίντεο και να του ζητήσεις "εξηγήσεις"...;

----------


## linman

Ποιο ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που σας ήρθε στο μυαλό όταν μάθατε το κλείσιμο της ελληνικής δημόσιας τηλεόρασης;

*«Πραξικόπημα».* Το Mediapart είναι αλληλέγγυο στο σύνολο του προσωπικού της Ελληνικής Ραδιοτηλεόρασης αλλά και του ελληνικού λαού.

Σχεδιάζουμε ως δημοσιογράφοι και ανεξάρτητο μέσο ενημέρωσης να καλέσουμε σε ευρωπαϊκή κινητοποίηση ενάντια σε αυτήν την απόφαση.

Εκπληκτικό επίσης είναι το γεγονός ότι ο κ. Γιούνκερ δήλωσε ότι είμαστε «*συνιδιοκτήτες* της Ελλάδας» ως Ευρωπαίοι και ότι η Ελλάδα είναι στον σωστό δρόμο.

http://www.newslog.gr/art/700342/-to...n-praksikopima

----------


## washcloud

> Εκπληκτικό επίσης είναι το γεγονός ότι ο κ. Γιούνκερ δήλωσε ότι είμαστε «*συνιδιοκτήτες* της Ελλάδας» ως Ευρωπαίοι και ότι η Ελλάδα είναι στον σωστό δρόμο.
> 
> http://www.newslog.gr/art/700342/-to...n-praksikopima


...μπράβο του του Κου Γιούνκερ. Έκανε όπως κάθε καλός χριστιανός οφείλει : μετά το σεξ, να αναγνωρίζει την πατρότητα για την οποία είναι υπεύθυνος.

----------


## MNP-10

> Ο Καζάκης κάνει λόγο για χρήση υποδομών της ΕΡΤ και υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται απ' αυτή στο στράτευμα για τηλεποικοινωνίες και εικόνα (δορυφορική και μη)...κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει;


Ο Καζακης στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα εχει καλυτερη ενημερωση απο μενα, εχοντας στο ΕΠΑΜ αποστρατους στρατηγους που ξερουν 5 πραγματα για τον επιχειρησιακο σχεδιασμο και τα plan B για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα redundancies του ΕΣ. Προσωπικα δεν αποκλειω οι τηλεπικοινωνιακες ζευξεις που υπαρχουν για την ΕΡΤ να καλυπτουν και αναγκες του ΕΣ (τακτικες ή εκτακτες, δε το γνωριζω). Εδω καλυπτουν απο πραγματα που αφορουν τις πανελλαδικες εξετασεις, μεχρι το ΚΙΝΟ του ΟΠΑΠ.

----------


## emfragmatron

Δημοσίευση στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ των Απαντήσεων της Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης που διενεργήθηκε στο διάστημα από την 28η Μαΐου 2013 μέχρι και την 19η Ιουνίου 2013, αναφορικά με τον Περιορισμό του Αριθμού των Δικαιωμάτων Χρήσης Ραδιοσυχνοτήτων Επίγειας Ψηφιακής Ευρυεκπομπής και τη Διαδικασία Χορήγησής τους

----------


## linman

Στη χούντα δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα. Η ακροδεξιά κυβέρνηση σαμαρά θα προχωρήσει στην απόλυση των εργαζομένων που στελεχώνουν τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ και θα τα ξαναφτιάξει από την αρχή, με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια, προσλαμβάνοντας έμπιστα ταλαντούχα σκυλιά που φυλάνε τ' αφεντικά τους. Βαράτε βιολιτζήδες.

----------


## vgiozo

> ^...εννοείς ότι του είπαν ότι...είδε ο ίδιος "στρατεύματα"...;
> 
> Εύκολο να αναπαράγεις ανακρίβειες, σωστά. Ακόμα ευκολότερο να παράγεις, ίσως...
> 
> Και δύσκολο, θεωρώ, να προσπαθεί κάποιος να κουκουλώσει πράγματα.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - -
> ...


Εγώ νομίζω ότι παρασύρεται πολύ όταν το ρίχνει στη ρητορεία...όπως έχω ξαναπεί, όταν κάνει οικονομικη ανάλυση, τον παρακολουθώ (έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ουκ ολίγες φορές εξάλλου), όταν όμως προσπαθεί να δώσει πολιτικό στίγμα, μπλέκεται πολύ σε εριστικά επιχειρήματα, άλλοτε απευθύνεται στους συντηρητικούς δεξιούς πουσυγκεντρώνει, άλλοτε στους πιο αριστερούς...

Άλλοτε σκέφτομαι ότι είναι λίγο "ηγετικός" οργανώνοντας το πολιτικό σχήμα του έτσι ώστε να έχει πάντοτε τον έλεγχο (πολύ σπάνια -και ακόμη πιο σπάνια σε πανελλαδική εμβέλεια- θα εμφανιστεί κάποιος άλλος να μιλήσει εκ μέρους του ΕΠΑΜ), άλλοτε πως είναι πρόθυμος να λειτουργήσει ως "μεγάφωνο" τρίτων που προτιμούν να μην φαίνονται...

Εν προκειμένω τί να πω; Ότι είδε κάποιους που έμοιαζαν με στρατιωτικούς και συνέδεσε αμέσως το συμβάν με τις φήμες που κυκλοφορούσαν τότε, χωρίς να το ερευνήσει περισσότερο; Ότι "φαντάστηκε" πως τους είδε (ο τρόπος που ψιλογελάει όταν λέει ότι τους είδε ο ίδιος είναι λιγάκι περίεργος) για να τραβήξει πάνω του τη προσοχή, ότι θέλησε να ενισχύσει τις φημες για να ενταθεί ακόμη περισσότερο η αντίθεση στη κυβέρνηση, ότι έχει βουτήξει βαθιά στην ακροδεξιά κουλτούρα ρητορείας ώστε δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τί λέει, αν είναι αληθες ή όχι, αλλά αρκείται στο ότι θα μείνει να πλανάται μια φήμη; Ότι τον μπρίζωσαν συνεργάτες του να δώσει υπόσταση στις φήμες για λόγους που δεν ξέρουμε;

Δεν ξέρω...ίσως πάλι οι απαξιωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί προς το πρόσωπό του στο κείμενο του Strategy Report τον έκαναν να γίνει καπως "αμυντικός" ώστε να ξεχάσει ή εσκεμμένα να διαψεύσει πως είχε ποτέ αναφερθεί στη Eurogendfor;
Αφού όμως εγώ θυμόμουν καθαρά το περιστατικό και ό,τι είχα διαβάσει και ακούσει σχετικά, δύσκολο αυτός να ξέχασε αυτό που ο ίδιος είχε πει...

Εγώ προσπάθησα να απαντήσω στην ανάρτησή του στο ιστολόγιό του, αλλά όταν πατάω δημοσίευση δεν μου βγάζει καν το πεδίο captcha για επιβεβαίωση...από την άλλη τόσο "κοσκίνισμα" που πέφτει εκεί, σιγά μην δημοσιευθεί το βίντεο που τον εκθέτει ακριβώς κάτω από τη διαβεβαίωσή του ότι ποτέ δεν αναφερθηκε στην ευρωπαϊκή χωροφυλακή...κράτησα screenshot πάντως για λόγους τεκμηρίωσης, μην πάνε να μας πείσουν πως είμαστε ελέφαντες μετά

Ενιγουέη, ελπίζω να δώσει κάποιες εξηγήσεις

----------


## fsmpoing

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  για το γαμώτο...
> Μη δεκτόν. Όταν άλλα λέω-άλλα καταλαβαίνεις-αλλού το πας, αναγκάζομαι και γράφω ΚΑΙ για τα "άλλα", ακόμα πιο αναλυτικά, μπας και συνεννοηθώ με αυτόν που δεν καταλαβαίνει. Μπορεί να είναι ο δικός μου τρόπος, η δική μου επιλογή, η οποία μπορεί να είναι και μαλακισμένη κι όλας - μια φορά όμως "για το γαμώτο", ΔΕΝ είναι.
> 
> ...


@washcloud - δεν ειχα-χρονο... να διαβασω τι λες - λεγατε διαφορα βλεπω με αφορμη το μνμ μου 
Τα λεμε μετα που θα εχω

----------


## washcloud

@ vgiozo

...ότι το παραξηλώνει ενίοτε, είναι αλήθεια. Σε σημείο ενώ τον πάω για άλλα, να γίνεται μέχρι και γραφικός (δεν εννοώ τόσο τις οικονομικές αναλύσεις, ερμηνείες, "προβλέψεις" κλπ, αλλά πχ θυμάμαι να ισχυρίζεται ότι του έχουν πει να έχουν δει τον βρωμόγκαλο, τον γουρουνοζέλο, την καριολόντορα να τρώνε, λέει, ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ σαν ζώα από γούρνα - για τον 1ο μάλιστα έλεγε ότι ξερνούσε...επί τόπου και επί τούτου για να μπορεί να συνεχίσει να...καταβροχθίζει, κι αναρωτιόμουνα αν έχει μπερδέψει τον Monsieur Creosote με την πραγματικότητα... ).

Περί ΕΠΑΜ πάντως (κουβέντα κάνουμε), εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι τόσο "γυμνό" (δυστυχώς, και το λέω για να μη νομίσει κανείς ότι χαίρομαι τη γύμνια αυτή), που πέραν του ίδίου δεν βλέπω να ξεχωρίζει άλλος με τουλάχιστον ανάλογες ρητορικές (με την καλή έννοια) ικανότητες, οπότε ιδού ο πιο ουσιαστικός λόγος που φαίνεται τόσο ο ίδιος, και όχι λόγω της "ηγεσιομανίας" του...(κι αν τον έχω ψυχολογήσει σωστά, δεν είναι τόσο ότι πάσχει από τέτοια, αλλά από το...γνωστό παλαιοκομμουνιστικό σύνδρομο καταδίωξης, που παραπλεύρως βγαίνει ως "ηγεμονισμός" : κανέναν δεν εμπιστεύομαι, αμύνομαι συνέχεια, κλπ...Συν το όχι τόσο ψώνιο/έπαρση/περί εαυτού μεγαλοϊδέα, πως "όλους μπορώ να τους αντιμετωπίσω", επειδή πιστεύω σε αυτό που πιστεύω και δεν πρόκειται να με γονατίσουν γιατί έχω το δίκιο με το μέρος μου...Μ' άλλα λόγια, ολίγον ξεροκεφαλίαση...Αλλά τεσπα).

Για την ερμηνεία του "τότε σαν τί ΑΛΛΟ να παίχτηκε και είχαμε την σημερινή του διάψευση, θεωρώντας ότι ΔΕΝ ψεύδεται", εγώ θα έλεγα ότι πχ το πολύ να βγει και να πει "ΑΛΛΟΥ σχηματισμού τα καμάρια είδα εγώ, κι όχι της Ευρωπαϊκής Χωροφυλακής που λέτε εσείς ότι είπα". "Περιέργως" άλλωστε, είχε πει στην εκπομπή περί "EUROFORCE" (ούτε "EUROGENDFOR", ούτε κάτι άλλο) (...το κοίταξα βέβαια, και "EUROFORCE" δεν βλέπω να υφίσταται, υπό την συγκεκριμένη έννοια...). Κι επειδή σε γενικές γραμμές ΕΙΝΑΙ προσεκτικός/σωστός/γνώστης ονομάτων-ορολογιών κλπ (δική μου εκτίμηση/αίσθηση μεταφέρω), αναρωτιέμαι ΜΗΠΩΣ η όποια του "απολογία" βασιστεί σε κάτι τέτοιο...(Πάντως, αν δεν παίξει τέτοια εξήγηση από τον ίδιο, εκτός από "ψεύτης", θα είναι και λίγο ρόμπα, καθώς καν δεν έλεγε σωστά το όνομα της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας...). Τεσπα κι εδώ.

Όσο για το περιστατικό, επειδή κι εγώ το θυμήθηκα όταν είδα να παραθέτεις το σχετικό κείμενο της SR και του Καζάκη, κι εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά το "α, αυτό; Last Year! Πού να θυμάμαι τώρα...".

Όσο για την απάντηση στο μπλογκ του, αρκετά παλιότερα κάτι είχα γράψει, εν είδη σχολίου. Και είχα "χαρεί" που είχε δημοσιευθεί με το πάτημα κι όλας του "κουμπιού". Πριν 2-3 μήνες που είχα πάει να το ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως, με "έκπληξη" είδα ότι πλέον το μπλογκ έχει γυρίσει σε authorization from the administrator needed mode. Αλλά αυτό "στο λέει", με το που θα περάσεις τα κάπτσα. ΜΗΠΩΣ δεν το πρόσεξες; Τεσπα ξανατσέκαρέ αύριο πχ και πες, αν θες. Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά να έχω ένα ξεκαθάρισμα περί του συγκεκριμένου γεγονότος (...αν και, "φοβάμαι" ότι θα δούμε κα'να "μεά κούλπα - το είχα ξεχάσει", το οποίο προσωπικά θα το κατέτασσα στην κατηγορία "απολογία Ντινόπουλου" που γύρισε και είπε το τραγικό "τί να κάνω ρε παιδιά; Όταν το έλεγα δεν ήξερα ότι θα κλείνανε την ΕΡΤ. Η Μακρή της Real ήξερε, αλλά εγώ όχι"....).

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ο Καζακης στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα εχει καλυτερη ενημερωση απο μενα, εχοντας στο ΕΠΑΜ αποστρατους στρατηγους που ξερουν 5 πραγματα για τον επιχειρησιακο σχεδιασμο και τα plan B για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα redundancies του ΕΣ. Προσωπικα δεν αποκλειω οι τηλεπικοινωνιακες ζευξεις που υπαρχουν για την ΕΡΤ να καλυπτουν και αναγκες του ΕΣ (τακτικες ή εκτακτες, δε το γνωριζω). Εδω καλυπτουν απο πραγματα που αφορουν τις πανελλαδικες εξετασεις, μεχρι το ΚΙΝΟ του ΟΠΑΠ.


Όσο υπηρετούσα εγώ οι υποδομές ήταν του ΟΤΕ. Αν τώρα χρησιμοποιούν της ΕΡΤ λόγω DT, δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## fsmpoing

@washcloud ολοι οι καριοληδες μια εταιρεια
Νομιζω γραφεις πολλα οπως και πολλα ειναι αυτα που λενε και διαφοροι στα πανελ 
Λες λες και τιποτα δε λες (Αυτο κανουν ρε  ολοι τους)  οπως κανω και εγω τωρα - σου αρεσει;

----------


## anon

Τα κυκλώματα της ΕΡΤ χρησιμοποιούνται για την μετάδωση ψηφιακού περιεχομένου σε εθνική κλίμακα, ασχετο με το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό. Μια περίπτωση είναι η μετάδωση των θεμάτων των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων (VBI). Κάλλιστα, χωρίς όμως να είμαι γνώστης, ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το ίδιο σύστημα, που ειναι και με κρυπτογράφηση, για μαζική εκπομπή ψηφιακών μηνυμάτων σε όλη την Ελλάδα, δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιείται και απο τον Στρατό. Οχι ότι δεν έχει και άλλα δικά του συστήματα ο Στρατός, αλλά πάντα φροντίζεις να υπάρχουν πολλαπλές ζεύξεις για ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία. Αρα κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι μέρος επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου η χρήση των συστημάτων της ΕΡΤ για μετάδωση ψηφιακού περιεχομένου, όπως και για τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις. Η υποδομή είναι ήδη υπαρκτή.

----------


## vgiozo

> Όσο υπηρετούσα εγώ οι υποδομές ήταν του ΟΤΕ. Αν τώρα χρησιμοποιούν της ΕΡΤ λόγω DT, δεν γνωρίζω.





> Τα κυκλώματα της ΕΡΤ χρησιμοποιούνται για την μετάδωση ψηφιακού περιεχομένου σε εθνική κλίμακα, ασχετο με το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό. Μια περίπτωση είναι η μετάδωση των θεμάτων των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων (VBI). Κάλλιστα, χωρίς όμως να είμαι γνώστης, ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το ίδιο σύστημα, που ειναι και με κρυπτογράφηση, για μαζική εκπομπή ψηφιακών μηνυμάτων σε όλη την Ελλάδα, δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιείται και απο τον Στρατό. Οχι ότι δεν έχει και άλλα δικά του συστήματα ο Στρατός, αλλά πάντα φροντίζεις να υπάρχουν πολλαπλές ζεύξεις για ασφάλεια και αξιοπιστία. Αρα κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι μέρος επιχειρησιακού σχεδίου η χρήση των συστημάτων της ΕΡΤ για μετάδωση ψηφιακού περιεχομένου, όπως και για τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις. Η υποδομή είναι ήδη υπαρκτή.


Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες. Έχει βγάλει καμία ανακοίνωση η ΕΡΤ επ' αυτού; Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να θέσουμε το ερώτημα κι όλας να μας απαντήσουν τεκμηριωμένα;

----------


## washcloud

> @washcloud ολοι οι καριοληδες μια εταιρεια
> Νομιζω γραφεις πολλα οπως και πολλα ειναι αυτα που λενε και διαφοροι στα πανελ 
> Λες λες και τιποτα δε λες (Αυτο κανουν ρε  ολοι τους)  οπως κανω και εγω τωρα - σου αρεσει;


Αναρωτιέμαι ποιούς ακριβώς συμπεριλαμβάνεις στους εταιρικούς καριόληδες. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τουλάχιστον εννοείς τους της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.
Κατά τ' άλλα, για την φτήνια του τσουβαλιάσματος, ήδη έγραψα στα "πολλά" (...να μη "νομίζεις", ήταν. Και καλά έκαναν και ήταν). Ηνάφ λοιπόν.
Όσο για το αν λέω λέω και τίποτα δεν λέω (και κάνω "όπως όλοι"), θα έλεγα ότι παρ' ό,τι εσύ γράφεις ελάχιστα, ανοίγουμε τα παράθυρα για να μην πέσουμε κάτω. Μα e-φασολάδα καλοκαιριάτικα;

Δε θα σε ρωτήσω αν σου αρέσει. Την ξέρω την απάντηση. Κι ούτως ή άλλως, δεν τα έγραψα για ν' ανοίξω κουβέντα μαζί σου. Αλλά το παράθυρο που λέγαμε.

Αυτά και....καληνύχτα. <- Κατάλαβες.

----------


## christakoss

Τελικά με το nerit τι έγινε?Το κατέβασε η ΕΕΤΤ?
Μπορεί να χει απαντηθεί αλλά χάνεσαι στις τόσες δημοσιεύσεις.

----------


## GetRid

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αλλά δεν βοηθάνε. Το λινκ του tvxs για κινητά δεν μου το παίζει κανένας player. Το λινκ του cytanet δεν μου ανοίγει καν από το mini pc.  :Sad: 

Προσπαθώ τόσες μέρες να στήσω το mini pc έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να βλέπει η μητέρα μου την ΕΡΤ από την τηλεόραση, που δεν μπορεί να χειριστεί το pc.

----------


## patch

> Αναρωτιέμαι ποιούς ακριβώς συμπεριλαμβάνεις στους εταιρικούς καριόληδες. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τουλάχιστον εννοείς τους της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.
> Κατά τ' άλλα, για την φτήνια του τσουβαλιάσματος, ήδη έγραψα στα "πολλά" (...να μη "νομίζεις", ήταν. Και καλά έκαναν και ήταν). Ηνάφ λοιπόν.
> Όσο για το αν λέω λέω και τίποτα δεν λέω (και κάνω "όπως όλοι"), θα έλεγα ότι παρ' ό,τι εσύ γράφεις ελάχιστα, ανοίγουμε τα παράθυρα για να μην πέσουμε κάτω. Μα e-φασολάδα καλοκαιριάτικα;
> 
> Δε θα σε ρωτήσω αν σου αρέσει. Την ξέρω την απάντηση. Κι ούτως ή άλλως, δεν τα έγραψα για ν' ανοίξω κουβέντα μαζί σου. Αλλά το παράθυρο που λέγαμε.
> 
> Αυτά και....καληνύχτα. <- Κατάλαβες.


δεν ήσουν καλός στα μαθηματικά μάλλον ε ;  :Razz: 
ότι προσπάθεια και να κάνεις εσύ να πολλαπλασιάσεις κάτι με 0, μα ότι και να βάλεις μπροστά πάντα 0 θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα
αν το έκανες μόνο για το παράθυρο δεκτών αλλά έτσι δίνεις και θράσος στο 0 
και εννοώ ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα ο τρολλ που μπορείς να το διασκεδάσεις απαντώντας και τελείως άλλο πράγμα το iq ραδικιού

@christakoss 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...αδίκτυο

----------


## washcloud

...η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήμουν καλός μόνο στ' Αγγλικά.

Όσο για τα σκουπίδια, κάποιος πρέπει να λερώσει τα χέρια του ρε παιδιά, πώς θα γίνει...



- - - Updated - - -

Από την αρχική του The Press Project :


_Επείγουσα έκκληση

Χωρίς πολλά λόγια: Από αξιολόγηση πληροφοριών (εντάξει, δεν έχουμε πηγές στην Ασφάλεια) και εκτιμήσεων, ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑΣ πριν από την ορκωμοσία της κυβέρνησης (οι πασόκοι δεν θέλουν να το χρεωθούν). Άρα μιλάμε για ΑΠΟΨΕ ή το αργότερο ΑΥΡΙΟ. Ελπίζουμε να κάνουμε λάθος, εμείς ως TPP σας καλούμε όλους σε επαγρύπνηση και συμμετοχή στην περιφρουρηση του Ραδιομεγάρου. Έχει σημασία να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι_


...δυστυχώς δεν είναι Χαρδαβδέλλας, και δεν κάνει να του δώσουμε λίγη σημασία...
Χμ. Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε...

----------


## apnet

Αν και δεν βρήκα αυτό που γράφεις, βρήκα ορισμένα τουίτ που από τα συμφραζόμενα βγάζουν αυτό το νόημα. 

Διάβασα επίσης ότι η ΕΥΠ προσπαθεί να κόψει τον ιντερνετ ώστε να πάψει να εκπέμπει η ΕΡΤ μέσω διαδικτύου.... Προφανώς είναι η τελευταία κίνηση πριν την εισβολή των ΜΑΤ και ο λόγος είναι για να μην φανεί στις κάμερες η φασιστική πρακτική να μπαίνουν ΜΑΤ με ασπίδες και γκλοπ μέσα σε στούντιο.... και να μοιράζουν ξύλο στο κόσμο δεξιά κι αριστερά μέσα κι έξω στο προαύλιο... Αν κανείς δεν το δει όλοι θα κοιμούνται λίγο καλύτερα τα βράδια....

Είδα επίσης πριν λίγο δηλώσεις (του σιχαμένου κατά τα άλλα) Προκόπη Παυλόπουλου, ο οποίος έλεγε ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι παράνομο. Διαφωνούσατε δηλαδή από την αρχή, κύριε Παυλόπουλε; Ρώτησε η δημοσιογράφος. Δεν διαφωνούσα εγώ, το ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ διαφωνεί! Αυτό από τον Παυλόπουλο... Φαντάζομαι όλοι ξέρετε πως είναι μεγάλο και επί χρόνια στέλεχος της ΝΔ κι έχει διατελέσει επί σειρά ετών σε διάφορα υπουργεία.

----------


## GetRid

> Είδα επίσης πριν λίγο δηλώσεις (του σιχαμένου κατά τα άλλα) Προκόπη Παυλόπουλου, ο οποίος έλεγε ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι παράνομο. Διαφωνούσατε δηλαδή από την αρχή, κύριε Παυλόπουλε; Ρώτησε η δημοσιογράφος. Δεν διαφωνούσα εγώ, το ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ διαφωνεί! Αυτό από τον Παυλόπουλο... Φαντάζομαι όλοι ξέρετε πως είναι μεγάλο και επί χρόνια στέλεχος της ΝΔ κι έχει διατελέσει επί σειρά ετών σε διάφορα υπουργεία.


Παρεμπιπτόντως ο Πάκης φαντάζει ...αριστερός μπροστά στον ακροδεξιό συρφετό που κάνει κουμάντο στην σημερινή ΝΔ_.

----------


## washcloud

> Αν και δεν βρήκα αυτό που γράφεις, βρήκα ορισμένα τουίτ που από τα συμφραζόμενα βγάζουν αυτό το νόημα


Το τέταρτο κατά σειρά αρθράκι-"παραθυράκι" στην αρχική σελίδα του TPP είναι πάντως. Και δεν λινκάρει κάπου αλλού. Δες το κάτω από την "επικεφαλίδα" NEWSROOM <-σε μπλε φόντο. 






> Διάβασα επίσης ότι η ΕΥΠ προσπαθεί να κόψει τον ιντερνετ ώστε να πάψει να εκπέμπει η ΕΡΤ μέσω διαδικτύου.... Προφανώς είναι η τελευταία κίνηση πριν την εισβολή των ΜΑΤ και ο λόγος είναι για να μην φανεί στις κάμερες η φασιστική πρακτική να μπαίνουν ΜΑΤ με ασπίδες και γκλοπ μέσα σε στούντιο....


Βασικά η ΝΕΤ εκπέμπει ΚΑΙ αναλογικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είναι τόσο εύκολο (πες πώς κάνουν κάτι με το Web δηλαδή)...
Από την άλλη, αύριο είναι στο προαύλιο η συναυλία του Μάνου ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΑΚΗ....Χμμμ (Δεν ακούγεται καλό ως οιωνός :ρ)
(...χωρίς αστεία τώρα, αν του "Αγίου Πνεύματος", κάνουν τέτοιες ιστορίες, "χριστιανοδημοκράτες" "άνθρωποι", νομίζω ότι θα το πληρώσουν ακριβά το τίμημα, από τους ίδιους τους τους ψυχοφθόρους...εεε....ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ...)





> και να μοιράζουν ξύλο στο κόσμο δεξιά κι αριστερά μέσα κι έξω στο προαύλιο...


...fixed, ωρέ  :Razz: 






> Είδα επίσης πριν λίγο δηλώσεις (του σιχαμένου κατά τα άλλα) Προκόπη Παυλόπουλου, ο οποίος έλεγε ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι παράνομο. Διαφωνούσατε δηλαδή από την αρχή, κύριε Παυλόπουλε; Ρώτησε η δημοσιογράφος. Δεν διαφωνούσα εγώ, το ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ διαφωνεί! Αυτό από τον Παυλόπουλο... Φαντάζομαι όλοι ξέρετε πως είναι μεγάλο και επί χρόνια στέλεχος της ΝΔ κι έχει διατελέσει επί σειρά ετών σε διάφορα υπουργεία.


Ο Ανεπρόκοπος μάλλον παίζει τον ρόλο του στα εσωτερικά της ΣΜ (Σόι Μπλε) με την δήλωση αυτή (δεν θυμάμαι στα σίγουρα, αλλά νομίζω "μητσοτακικός" είναι, άλλωστε, ή έστω "καραμανλικός"). Μυρίσανε πιτσαδόρικο αίμα, και είπαν να ανοίξουν δρόμο στη "μικρή" εξερευνήτρια. Ούτως ή άλλως, ο γκάβακας είναι αναλώσιμο μέγεθος που βρίσκεται εκεί για να απορροφήσει τα σχετικά μπουνίδια που προβλέπει η εποχή, καθ' ό,τι μια ζωή παρείας ήταν από τότε που ως κούκος μονός πήγε να το παίξει σε διπλό ταμπλώ φέρνοντας την (Πολιτική) Άνοιξη...Ούτε τζάκι εκπροσωπεί, ούτε τίποτα, και είναι και κόκκινο πανί στο μαγαζί, τουλάχιστον όσο ζει ο απέθαντος (και φυσικά σιγά μην είναι ικανός να το αναδιοργανώσει υπέρ του σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα που του το δώσανε για να παίξει. Διότι άλλο γκέιμ-μπόι, κι άλλο γκέμια-καουμπόι, κι όταν έχεις συνυπάρξει συγκάτοικος του Τζεφράκη, μάλλον δεν είσαι για πολλά ούτως ή άλλως. Δείξε μου τον συγκάτοικό σου να σου πω ποιός είσαι κι έτσι...).
Τεσπα, σιγά ανύπαρκτοι εσωψυχικά σαν τον Παυλόπουλο (αν είχε στάλλα ψυχής δε θα συνέχιζε να καθόταν ως μέρος του ντεκόρ όταν το ζόμπι πέταξε το νερό στη Δούρου) να μην κόπτονται ξαφνικά περί του δικαίου (συν)αίσθημα...

----------


## anon

Off Topic






> Αν και δεν βρήκα αυτό που γράφεις, βρήκα ορισμένα τουίτ που από τα συμφραζόμενα βγάζουν αυτό το νόημα. 
> 
> Διάβασα επίσης ότι η ΕΥΠ προσπαθεί να κόψει τον ιντερνετ ώστε να πάψει να εκπέμπει η ΕΡΤ μέσω διαδικτύου.... Προφανώς είναι η τελευταία κίνηση πριν την εισβολή των ΜΑΤ και ο λόγος είναι για να μην φανεί στις κάμερες η φασιστική πρακτική να μπαίνουν ΜΑΤ με ασπίδες και γκλοπ μέσα σε στούντιο.... και να μοιράζουν ξύλο στο κόσμο δεξιά κι αριστερά μέσα κι έξω στο προαύλιο... Αν κανείς δεν το δει όλοι θα κοιμούνται λίγο καλύτερα τα βράδια....
> 
> Είδα επίσης πριν λίγο δηλώσεις (του σιχαμένου κατά τα άλλα) Προκόπη Παυλόπουλου, ο οποίος έλεγε ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ είναι παράνομο. Διαφωνούσατε δηλαδή από την αρχή, κύριε Παυλόπουλε; Ρώτησε η δημοσιογράφος. Δεν διαφωνούσα εγώ, το ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ διαφωνεί! Αυτό από τον Παυλόπουλο... Φαντάζομαι όλοι ξέρετε πως είναι μεγάλο και επί χρόνια στέλεχος της ΝΔ κι έχει διατελέσει επί σειρά ετών σε διάφορα υπουργεία.


Καλά, εκεί στην ΕΡΤ τι σόι τεχνικούς έχουν; Δηλαδή τόσο δύσκολο είναι να βάλουν μερικές κατευθυντικές κεραίες, προς διάφορα σημεία της Αθήνας, να στήσουν αν όχι μικροκυματικό (που έχουν εξοπλισμό και μηχανήματα) τουλάχιστον κατευθυντικό wifi, και να περνάνε ιντερνετ και να κάνουν streaming μέσω άλλων γραμμών; ΟΚ, δεν θα είναι μισθωμένες, αλλα μπορούν να δώσουν απο τις εκεί γραμμές streaming σε κάποια σημεία streaming servers εκτός ελλάδος (πχ EBU) και να γίνει απο εκεί η αναμετάδοση προς όλους τους υπόλοιπους.... 

ΟΛΑ ΕΓΩ;;;;;

----------


## Se7ev

> Μπάφο, τον ίδιο που φουμάρει και ο Σαμαράς όταν μιλά για success stories...


Πρεζόφουντα δλδ, σκληρά ναρκωτικά

----------


## linman

27 δικηγόροι από την Θεσσαλονίκη κατέθεσαν μηνυτήρια αναφορά προς τον εισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου σημειώνοντας πως παρά την παρέλευση ημερών από την προσωρινή διαταγή του Προέδρου του ΣτΕ ο υπουργός Οικονομικών και ο Υφυπουργός στον Πρωθυπουργό δεν έλαβαν τα αναγκαία μέτρα για τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα.

----------


## Bhaal

> 27 δικηγόροι από την Θεσσαλονίκη κατέθεσαν μηνυτήρια αναφορά προς τον εισαγγελέα του Αρείου Πάγου σημειώνοντας πως παρά την παρέλευση ημερών από την προσωρινή διαταγή του Προέδρου του ΣτΕ ο υπουργός Οικονομικών και ο Υφυπουργός στον Πρωθυπουργό δεν έλαβαν τα αναγκαία μέτρα για τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα.


Έπρεπε να καταθέσουν μηνύσεις οι δικηγόροι; Οι εισαγγελείς τι κάνουν; Αφού διασφάλισαν τους μισθούς τους τώρα τα ξύνουν και κοιτάζουν από την άλλη πλευρά, ε; Έχω κάτι νεύρα με τους δικαστές και τους εισαγγελείς! Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το κακόμοιρο το Σύνταγμα;  :Wall:

----------


## grayden

> Κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το κακόμοιρο το Σύνταγμα;


Όλοι ενδιαφέρονται (μόνο όταν τους βολεύει).

----------


## Bhaal

> Όλοι ενδιαφέρονται (μόνο όταν τους βολεύει).


Το Σύνταγμα είναι Σύνταγμα. Αν μας ενδιαφέρει να το τηρούμε μόνο όταν μας βολεύει τότε είμαστε φασισταριά αλα γκαβός.

----------


## grayden

> Το Σύνταγμα είναι Σύνταγμα. Αν μας ενδιαφέρει να το τηρούμε μόνο όταν μας βολεύει τότε είμαστε φασισταριά αλα γκαβός.


Δεν είναι θέμα φασισμού, είναι θέμα συμφέροντος.

----------


## linman

*Κώστας Ζώρας: «Στην Ελλάδα έχει καταργηθεί η Κοινοβουλευτική Δημοκρατία»* 
Παράνομη και αντισυνταγματική χαρακτήρισε την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου ο  Πρώην Αντιπρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου και Καθηγητής Κοινωνιολογίας Κώστας Ζώρας μιλώντας σήμερα στην ΕΡΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ.  «Στην Ελλάδα έχει καταργηθεί η Κοινοβουλευτική Δημοκρατία. Η βουλή πλέον δε  νομοθετεί και όλα τα κρίσιμα ζητήματα ρυθμίζονται με ΠΝΠ ή Υπουργικές Αποφάσεις κατ' υπόδειξη των ξένων δανειστών μας. Η κατάσταση στη χώρα μας συνιστά τη μορφή ενός σύγχρονου προτεκτοράτου και η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ είναι μόνο η αρχή»

----------


## Wonderland

Για τη συνενοχή ΟΤΕ-Digea-υπουργείου Οικονομικών στη συνεχιζόμενη εξαθλίωση της Δημοκρατίας, πόσταρα thread εδώ για τη διακοπή συνδρομής ΟΤΕ. Παρακαλώ όλους τους συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ να εκφράσουν την άποψή τους.

----------


## apnet

Ας κόψουν την ντόιτσε τέλεκομς (πρώην Ο.Τ.Ε και πρώην εθνικός πάροχος) 1.000.000 κόσμος ΑΥΡΙΟ και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## washcloud

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Εγώ νομίζω ότι παρασύρεται πολύ όταν το ρίχνει στη ρητορεία...όπως έχω ξαναπεί, όταν κάνει οικονομικη ανάλυση, τον παρακολουθώ (έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ουκ ολίγες φορές εξάλλου), όταν όμως προσπαθεί να δώσει πολιτικό στίγμα, μπλέκεται πολύ σε εριστικά επιχειρήματα, άλλοτε απευθύνεται στους συντηρητικούς δεξιούς πουσυγκεντρώνει, άλλοτε στους πιο αριστερούς...
> 
> Άλλοτε σκέφτομαι ότι είναι λίγο "ηγετικός" οργανώνοντας το πολιτικό σχήμα του έτσι ώστε να έχει πάντοτε τον έλεγχο (πολύ σπάνια -και ακόμη πιο σπάνια σε πανελλαδική εμβέλεια- θα εμφανιστεί κάποιος άλλος να μιλήσει εκ μέρους του ΕΠΑΜ), άλλοτε πως είναι πρόθυμος να λειτουργήσει ως "μεγάφωνο" τρίτων που προτιμούν να μην φαίνονται...
> 
> ...


...surfε βραδέως είναι το δικό μου συμπέρασμα μετά από την εξήγηση που ΕΔΩΣΕ, όταν του έγραψα στο μπλογκ του σχετικά, ρωτώντας δηλαδή "και τί γίνεται με το ονλάιν ντοκουμέντο που σα να έρχεται σε αντίφαση με το υστερόγραφό σου προς το SR".
Βραδέως, και για το SR που "βιάστηκε" να τον "κατηγορήσει" για "διασπορά ανυπόστατων ειδήσεων", και με την ευκαιρία να τον διανθίσει με "επίθετα", ώστε να "ισχυροποιήσει" την περί "συσχετισμού με την εθνική ασφάλειά μας", άποψή του περί της "κλειστής ΕΡΤ".
Βραδέως και για 'μένα που έγραψα πως "φοβάμαι" για ένα "μέα κούλπα" του (που δε θα μου καθόταν καθόλου καλά), καθώς όπως είχα γράψει, ναι μεν έλπιζα σε "παρεξήγηση" αναφορικά με την υπηρεσία που αυτός  εννοούσε (καθώς όπως επίσης είχα γράψει, αυτός έλεγε για "EUROFORCE" ενώ η "κατηγορία" ήταν για την..."EUROGENFOR", και δεν τον είχα να κάνει τέτοια λάθη αναφορικά με όρους/ονομασίες), όμως το είχα ψιλοψάξει και περί "EUROFORCE" δεν έβρισκα κάτι, ώστε να στηρίξω την πιθανότητα να αναφερόταν όντως σε άλλη υπηρεσία.
Βραδέως και για εσένα, που "προεξοφλούσες" το "κοσκίνισμα" στο μπλογκ του, καθώς εάν το βίντεο δεν τον συνέφερε, δε θα ποσταριζόταν, και κυρίως που δεν το έψαξες περισσότερο που αυτό που πήγες να ποστάρεις, δεν είχε δημοσιευθεί άμεσα (καθώς όπως σου είχα πει, εδώ και κάποιο καιρό, χρειάζεται την έγκρισή του, για να δημοσιευθεί κάτι εκεί - προφανώς λόγω του τρόλινγκ/φλέιμινγκ/μαλακίζινγκ που θα έχει κατά καιρούς πέσει από διάφορους καλοθελητές). Διότι μετά τα κάπτσα, όπως είχα πει, εμφανίζεται ποπ-απ μήνυμα περί "αναμονής για έγκριση", που μάλλον δεν πρόσεξες. Δεν εννοώ ότι τον "συκοφάντησες" ή γουατέβερ -άλλωστε τελείωνες το εδώ σχετικό ποστ σου με "ελπίδα για εξηγήσεις" από τον Καζάκη- αλλά σίγουρα "παραείσαι" "υποψιασμένος" απέναντί του. Και ναι μεν καλό (και για τον ίδιον και για όλους μας τους υπόλοιπους) είναι να είναι κανείς υποψιασμένος, αλλά επίσης καλό είναι τις υποψίες μας να μην τις κρατάμε για να τις προσθέτουμε σε μια γενική δυσπιστία. Όχι τουλάχιστον πριν επιβεβαιωθούν...



Και να και η απάντησή του :




> Δεν μίλησα για την Ευρωπαϊκή Στρατοχωροφυλακή, αλλά για την Eurofor, δηλαδή για το στρατιωτικό σώμα της ΕΕ με έδρα την Βερόνα. Η ιστορία είχε πάρει διαστάσεις και η προισταμένη της εισαγγελίας Ράικου είχε διατάξει προανάκριση για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων όταν η ΕΛΑΣ διέψευσε ότι υπήρχε - τότε - Euro GenFor στην Ελλάδα. Ως συνέπεια αυτής της κίνησης, τόσο εγώ, όσο κι ο Μάνος Κακλαμάνος, κληθήκαμε για εξηγήσεις στην ΓΑΔΑ. Ήθελαν να μάθουν αν μιλήσαμε για την EuroGenFor. Όταν ξεκαθαρίστηκε ότι εμείς μιλήσαμε για την Euro For, δηλαδή το στρατιωτικό σώμα της ΕΕ, το όλο θέμα δεν είχε συνέχεια...

----------


## maik

:On topic please:  :On topic please:

----------


## Ingenius

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλά, εκεί στην ΕΡΤ τι σόι τεχνικούς έχουν; Δηλαδή τόσο δύσκολο είναι να βάλουν μερικές κατευθυντικές κεραίες, προς διάφορα σημεία της Αθήνας, να στήσουν αν όχι μικροκυματικό (που έχουν εξοπλισμό και μηχανήματα) τουλάχιστον κατευθυντικό wifi, και να περνάνε ιντερνετ και να κάνουν streaming μέσω άλλων γραμμών; ΟΚ, δεν θα είναι μισθωμένες, αλλα μπορούν να δώσουν απο τις εκεί γραμμές streaming σε κάποια σημεία streaming servers εκτός ελλάδος (πχ EBU) και να γίνει απο εκεί η αναμετάδοση προς όλους τους υπόλοιπους.... 
> 
> ΟΛΑ ΕΓΩ;;;;;


Εσύ θα το ρίσκαρες αν είχες  κόμβο πχ σε AWMN ή αν το έκανες directly μέσα από τη δική σου broadband σύνδεση;  :Wink:  
Τουλάχιστον τώρα χρησιμοποιούν αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποια υποδομή του ΕΔΕΤ απ ότι πήρε τ αυτί μου.

----------


## washcloud

> 


...οφτόπικ θα ήταν να μιλήσω για τις τιμές που είχαν τα κολοκυθάκια το Σάββατο.

Σαφώς και πλάτιασα - αναγκαστικά όμως καθώς είχε να κάνει με θέμα που τέθηκε προ ημερών, σχετικά με την ΕΡΤ και το πόσο "εθνικής ασφαλείας λειτουργίες της έχουν υποστεί υποβάθμιση" με το κατέβασμα των διακοπτών. Έστω και έμμεσα.

----------


## vgiozo

Off Topic





> ...surfε βραδέως είναι το δικό μου συμπέρασμα μετά από την εξήγηση που ΕΔΩΣΕ, όταν του έγραψα στο μπλογκ του σχετικά, ρωτώντας δηλαδή "και τί γίνεται με το ονλάιν ντοκουμέντο που σα να έρχεται σε αντίφαση με το υστερόγραφό σου προς το SR".
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Βραδέως, και για το SR που "βιάστηκε" να τον "κατηγορήσει" για "διασπορά ανυπόστατων ειδήσεων", και με την ευκαιρία να τον διανθίσει με "επίθετα", ώστε να "ισχυροποιήσει" την περί "συσχετισμού με την εθνική ασφάλειά μας", άποψή του περί της "κλειστής ΕΡΤ".
> Βραδέως και για 'μένα που έγραψα πως "φοβάμαι" για ένα "μέα κούλπα" του (που δε θα μου καθόταν καθόλου καλά), καθώς όπως είχα γράψει, ναι μεν έλπιζα σε "παρεξήγηση" αναφορικά με την υπηρεσία που αυτός  εννοούσε (καθώς όπως επίσης είχα γράψει, αυτός έλεγε για "EUROFORCE" ενώ η "κατηγορία" ήταν για την..."EUROGENFOR", και δεν τον είχα να κάνει τέτοια λάθη αναφορικά με όρους/ονομασίες), όμως το είχα ψιλοψάξει και περί "EUROFORCE" δεν έβρισκα κάτι, ώστε να στηρίξω την πιθανότητα να αναφερόταν όντως σε άλλη υπηρεσία.
> ...


Πω ρε φίλε λογοδιάρροια για το γαμώτο, το ξαναλέω, πού να έγραφες για σοβαρό θέμα. 

Κοσκίνισμα στο ιστολόγιο του Καζάκη πέφτει χοντρό, εγώ του έχω γράψει δεκάδες φορές, δύο μόνο δημοσίευσε κι αυτό όταν τροποποίησα ανάλογα τα μηνύματα για να "περάσουν"...είτε παίζοντας το λίγο ανέμων και υδάτων είτε αφαιρώντας τις αιχμές...

Του απάντησα κι εγώ στο ιστολόγιο, αλλά δεν έχει εμφανιστεί η απάντηση (στην δική του εξήγηση)....μην μου μάθεις τώρα και πώς συμπληρώνω το captcha κι αν το είδα ή όχι, να χαρείς....μαλακία του Firefox ήταν, με τον Chrome εμφανίστηκε κανονικά.

Την απάντηση τη παραθέτω εδώ




> Δηλαδή κε Καζάκη, τη στιγμή που πανελλαδικά γινόταν λόγος για την EUROGENDFOR εσείς κληθήκατε να δώσετε τη γνώμη σας και αναφερθήκατε σε ταξιαρχία της "EUROFORCE" (έτσι την είχατε πει στη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή), όχι EUROFOR όπως λέγεται κανονικά (σημειώνω πως υπάρχει και "EUFOR", ανάμεσα στις άλλες) και δεν την διακρίνατε από άλλες σχετικές ομάδες, αλλά ταυτόχρονα περιγράφετε τα καθήκοντά της ως αστυνομικο-στρατιωτικά, αρμοδιότητα της EUROGENDFOR κι όχι της EUROFOR.
> Ακόμη μέλος του ΕΠΑΜ έχει αναφερθεί σε άρθρο του στην EUROGENDFOR αλλά όχι στη EUROFOR, ως δύναμη που θα μπορούσε να κληθεί να δραστηριοποιηθεί στην Ελλάδα.
> http://dimtris-kypriotis.blogspot.gr...rogendfor.html
> Μήπως μπλέξατε λίγο τα ποδάρια σας, μήπως το παίζετε λίγο παντογνώστες και χάνουμε όλοι στο τέλος τον μπούσουλα;


Η γνώμη μου είναι πως "καβάλησε το τρένο" της φημολογίας τότε, αλλά φρόντισε να ονοματίσει μια μη υπάρχουσα δύναμη (παρόλαυτά μάλλον αναφερόταν στη EUROFOR) μάλλον σκόπιμα, για να κρατήσει πισινή.
Στη συνέντευξή του λέει ότι "το έψαξε" για το ποιοί ήταν, πού πήγαν, πώς ήρθαν κτλ...αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα περαιτέρω, ζήτησε εξηγήσεις/πληροφορίες να στις μεταφέρει...τί του είπαν στη ΓΑΔΑ για τη Eurofor(ce) σου είπε; Του απάντησε κανείς αν πέρασε πράγματι αυτή η δύναμη από την Ελλάδα τότε και για ποιό σκοπό;

Δεν περιμένω να μου απαντήσεις, και πολύ περισσότερο σ' αυτό το νήμα, ερωτήματα που τίθενται από τη στάση του Καζάκη θέτω. Μπορούμε όλοι να παρακολουθήσουμε το ιστολόγιό του...

(μπορεί κάποια στρατιωτικο-αστυνομική δύναμη να πέρασε, ίσως να ήταν η SEEBRIG, ίσως άλλη, κι όντως τίθεται θέμα κινητοποίησης ευρωπαϊκής δύναμης "διαχείρισης κρίσεων" σε περίπτωση κοινωνικής έκρηξης στην Ελλάδα κ αυτό προσωπικά με τρομάζει περισσότερο από τη κοινωνική έκρηξη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...κι είναι διαφορετικό από το να βεβαιώνεις ότι μια τέτοια ομάδα όντως πέρασε τότε κι είχε τον ειδικό σκοπό που εικαζόταν πως είχε).

Ας μην το βασανίσουμε όμως άλλο το θέμα

----------


## raspoutiv

ρε παιδιά, στην ψηφοφορία πόσα νέα account ψηφίζουν κάθε μέρα;

φαντάζομαι όλα με 0 μηνύματα

----------


## mpetou

να γινει ονομαστικη η ψηφοφορια να δουμε ποσοι ψηφιζουνε με νεα accounts και με 0δενικα μυνηματα

----------


## kontinos

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοσκίνισμα στο ιστολόγιο του Καζάκη πέφτει χοντρό, εγώ του έχω γράψει δεκάδες φορές, δύο μόνο δημοσίευσε κι αυτό όταν τροποποίησα ανάλογα τα μηνύματα για να "περάσουν"...είτε παίζοντας το λίγο ανέμων και υδάτων είτε αφαιρώντας τις αιχμές...


Εδω ταιριαζει το σχολιο του Χαλβατζη.. Για ποιον Καζακη μιλαμε? Για τον ιδιο που υπογραφει ως αρχισυντακτης/εκδοτης στο Χωνι, με εργαζομενους των 500ευρω ΚΑΠΟΤΕ, για ενα μινιμουμ 10 ωρων την ημερα, με μπλοκακι φυσικα, τους οποιους απολυσανε απο κει μεσα και τωρα γραφουν με χρεωση το κειμενο και φυσικα μονο αν αυτο δημοσιευτει? Για δημοσιογραφους και καλα, που δεν εχουν ΕΝΑ ΕΝΣΗΜΟ στην εφημεριδα να γραφτουν στην ΕΣΗΕΑ? Για αυτους που πηρε με 3 κατοσταρικα το μηνα και ενιοτε απασχολουσε στο newsbomb ο εταιρος εκδοτης? Αφηστε ρε παιδια, χορτασαμε απο ξεπουλημενη επανασταση.
Αν μιλαμε για αυτον τον Καζακη να τον χαιρεστε

----------


## MNP-10

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εδω ταιριαζει το σχολιο του Χαλβατζη.. Για ποιον Καζακη μιλαμε? Για τον ιδιο που υπογραφει ως αρχισυντακτης/εκδοτης στο Χωνι, με εργαζομενους των 500ευρω ΚΑΠΟΤΕ, για ενα μινιμουμ 10 ωρων την ημερα, με μπλοκακι φυσικα, τους οποιους απολυσανε απο κει μεσα και τωρα γραφουν με 15ευρω τη σελιδα και φυσικα μονο αν αυτη δημοσιευτει? Για δημοσιογραφους και καλα, που δεν εχουν ΕΝΑ ΕΝΣΗΜΟ στην εφημεριδα να γραφτουν στην ΕΣΗΕΑ? Για αυτους που πηρε με 3 κατοσταρικα το μηνα και ταυτοχρονα απασχολουσε στο newsbomb ο εταιρος εκδοτης? Αφηστε ρε παιδια, χορτασαμε απο ξεπουλημενη επανασταση.
> Αν μιλαμε για αυτον τον Καζακη να τον χαιρεστε


Τον κατηγορεις για τι πραγμα ακριβως? Οτι δεν εχει λεφτα να πληρωνει? Ενας μικρομεσαιος ιδιωτης ειναι με πενιχρα μεσα ο οποιος κανει αντιμνημονιακο αγωνα. Καταλαβαινεις τι εργο ειναι να χρηματοδοτεις απ'το υστερημα σου τετοιες δραστηριοτητες? Μαλλον οχι. Εδω δε μπορει να τα βγαλει περα το ΚΚΕ με εκατομμυρια κρατικες επιχορηγησεις. 

Προφανως για σενα δεν επρεπε να εκδιδει αντιμνημονιακη εφημεριδα, εκτος και αν μπορουσε να πληρωνει τους εργαζομενους με κανα τρελο μισθο - λες και αυτουνου του πεφτουν τα λεφτα στη τσεπη απ'τον ουρανο.

----------


## kontinos

> Τον κατηγορεις για τι πραγμα ακριβως? Οτι δεν εχει λεφτα να πληρωνει? Ενας μικρομεσαιος ιδιωτης ειναι με πενιχρα μεσα ο οποιος κανει αντιμνημονιακο αγωνα. Καταλαβαινεις τι εργο ειναι να χρηματοδοτεις απ'το υστερημα σου τετοιες δραστηριοτητες? Μαλλον οχι. Εδω δε μπορει να τα βγαλει περα το ΚΚΕ με εκατομμυρια κρατικες επιχορηγησεις. 
> 
> Προφανως για σενα δεν επρεπε να εκδιδει αντιμνημονιακη εφημεριδα, εκτος και αν μπορουσε να πληρωνει τους εργαζομενους με κανα τρελο μισθο - λες και αυτουνου του πεφτουν τα λεφτα στη τσεπη απ'τον ουρανο.


Και τα λεφτα που βγαζουν οι συνεργατες του ξερω και ολα. Και ποσο ωραια δουλεψαν με την κουμπαρια του κοντομηνα. Αν δεν ξερεις, να κανεις ησυχια, πεταχτηκες παλι, μασκοτ του φορουμ, και νομιζα ειχαμε ησυχασει απο σενα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Και τα λεφτα που βγαζουν οι συνεργατες του ξερω και ολα. Αν δεν ξερεις, να κανεις ησυχια, πεταχτηκες παλι, μασκοτ του φορουμ, και νομιζα ειχαμε ησυχασει απο σενα.


Πες μας τι ξερεις να μαθουμε και εμεις. Μη μας κρατας σε αγωνια.

----------


## kontinos

> Πες μας τι ξερεις να μαθουμε και εμεις. Μη μας κρατας σε αγωνια.


Κλασσικο υφος μνπ. Δεν θα σου κανω τη χαρη τρισδιαστατη εικονα, πηγαινε βαυκαλισου με τις "πραγματικοτητες" περι τριτου επιπεδου ναργιλε ψυχης κτλ και ασε εμας που οντως ζουμε στον κοσμο να μιλαμε για αυτον. Μπορεις ακομα να ψηφιζεις, αν αξιωθεις φυσικα να ξεφυγεις απο τον μικροκοσμο σου.

----------


## MNP-10

Ειπες πριν 




> Αν δεν ξερεις, να κανεις ησυχια


...αλλα και εσυ τελικα "ησυχος" εισαι για καποιον που "ξερει". Και να μας λες τωρα για το Χαλβατζη και να κουναει ο Χαλβατζης το δακτυλο στον Καζακη, μετα το φιασκο των απολυμενων του ΚΚΕ, το οποίο ΚΚΕ εχει παρει *ΔΕΚΑΔΕΣ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΕΥΡΩ*, αστο καλυτερα. Πηγαινε φτιαξε εσυ αντιμνημονιακη εφημεριδα, πουλα τη με 1.5Ε επι μερικες χιλιαδες φυλλα, και δινε μισθους 2.000 στους συντακτες... αλλα εσυ εχεις προβλημα μεχρι και στο οτι οι αρθρογραφοι δεν ειναι δημοσιογραφοι αλλα μη-δημοσιογραφοι / μη-μελη της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Εχεις ορεξη δλδ να κριτικαρεις, βρισκοντας οτι να 'ναι... μπατιρης ο Καζακης, μουφες οι "δημοσιογραφοι" του κτλ κτλ.

----------


## mpetou

καλα μην ακουω οτι νανε εδω...

Οι δημοσιογραφοι ειναι πολλοι.. μεγαλυτερη προσφορα απο τη ζητηση αρα λογικο να εχουνε αυτους τους μισθους...
Οι δημοσιογραφοι-παγαλακια ειναι λογικο να παιρνουνε παραπανω γιατι περνουνε και το πριμ δοσιλογισμου αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.
Παραδειγμα ολοι αυτοι που βλεπεις στα δελτια των ιδιωτικων καναλιων στις 8 αυτοι δεν κανουνε δημοσιογραφια εκτελουνε εντεταλμενη υπηρεσια
με σκοπο να εξυπηρετησουνε τις δουλειες των αφεντικων τους τα αφεντικα τους απο τις βρωμιες που κανουνε τους δινουνε μετα μερικα πιτουρα.

Αν δεις ποιοι εχουνε τα καναλια και δεις μετα και τι αλλες βρωμικες δουλειες κανουνε με το κρατος (δηλαδη τα λεφτα των φορολουμενων) θα καταλαβεις
γιατι τυποι σαν το μπαμπη το αρη το γιαννη το δημο κτλπ παιρνουνε γεματο μηνιατικο.

----------


## aroutis

http://www.ert-online.gr/
Παιδιά τι παίζουν..??

----------


## eqvus

Ενα ντοκιουμαντέρ για τους σταυρούς των υποψηφίων βουλευτών, νομίζω του Αυγερινόπουλου. Η Δημοκρατία του σταυρού ή κάπως έτσι.Πολύ καλό.

----------


## linman

Ανοιχτή επιστολή Γάλλων και Βέλγων δημοσιογράφων, διανοουμένων, συγγραφέων, ηθοποιών, στον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, με τίτλο: «*Ζήτω η ΕΡΤ, εν ονόματι της δημοκρατικής ελευθερίας!*», δημοσιεύει η βελγική εφημερίδα Libre Belgique. 


«Ο ελληνικός λαός, ξεσηκώθηκε με αυτήν την τουλάχιστον αυθαίρετη απόφαση, τόσο άδικη όσο και αδικαιολόγητη, ενώ βρίσκεται αποκομμένος, χωρίς τηλεοπτική και ραδιοφωνική σύνδεση, από τη διασπορά του: αυτή η πράξη πολιτικής βίας, σε κάθε σημείο αντίθετη στις ίδιες της αρχές της δημοκρατίας, υπενθυμίζει τη δικτατορία των Συνταγματαρχών, και τα σκοτεινά χρόνια 1967-1974.

Εσείς, Κύριε πρωθυπουργέ, είστε υπεύθυνος για αυτή τη λυπηρή απόφαση, τόσο όσον αφορά την ουσία της, αλλά όσο και τη διαδικασία που επιλέξατε»(…)

http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B1%CF%81%CE%AC

----------


## Bhaal

> Ανοιχτή επιστολή Γάλλων και Βέλγων δημοσιογράφων, διανοουμένων, συγγραφέων, ηθοποιών, στον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, με τίτλο: «*Ζήτω η ΕΡΤ, εν ονόματι της δημοκρατικής ελευθερίας!*», δημοσιεύει η βελγική εφημερίδα Libre Belgique.    «Ο ελληνικός λαός, ξεσηκώθηκε με αυτήν την τουλάχιστον αυθαίρετη απόφαση, τόσο άδικη όσο και αδικαιολόγητη, ενώ βρίσκεται αποκομμένος, χωρίς τηλεοπτική και ραδιοφωνική σύνδεση, από τη διασπορά του: αυτή η πράξη πολιτικής βίας, σε κάθε σημείο αντίθετη στις ίδιες της αρχές της δημοκρατίας, υπενθυμίζει τη δικτατορία των Συνταγματαρχών, και τα σκοτεινά χρόνια 1967-1974.  Εσείς, Κύριε πρωθυπουργέ, είστε υπεύθυνος για αυτή τη λυπηρή απόφαση, τόσο όσον αφορά την ουσία της, αλλά όσο και τη διαδικασία που επιλέξατε»(…)  http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B1%CF%81%CE%AC


Σιγά μην ιδρώσει το αυτί του ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟΥ!  :Mad:

----------


## emeliss

Συνεχίζει το Πρώτο Θέμα τον πόλεμο προς την ΕΡΤ και προετοιμάζει το κοινό για αστυνομική βία στην οποία "θα πρέπει" να καταφύγει η κυβέρνηση.

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...padeli-kapsi-/

----------


## GetRid

Ο πιτσαδόρος διόρισε και ειδικό υφυπουργό για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Πράγμα που δείχνει πόσο σημαντική θεωρεί το καθεστώς την παύση της λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ, της μοναδικής φωνής που που σπάει την ενημερωτική χουντα των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ.

Ο ειδικός υφυπουργός, ο Παντελής Καψής, είναι άνθρωπος που κινεί δεκαετίες από τα παρασκήνια τα νήματα της εξουσίας στην Ελλάδα. Με αμοιβές πέρυσι μισό εκατομμύριο ευρώ από τον ΔΟΛ, είναι αρκετά αδίστακτος ώστε να στείλει στην ανεργία εργαζόμενους των 1000 ευρώ.

----------


## giwrgosth

Off Topic


		Μα καλά υπήρχε και άλλη ΕΡΤ? Η ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν (για κάποιους) κομματική, φασιστική κλπ μέχρι πριν 10 μέρες?

----------


## GetRid

Στην συνέντευξη τύπου των εργαζόμενων της ΕΡΤ, αναφέρθηκε ότι όχι απλά δεν θα υπάρχει οικονομικό όφελος για το Δημόσιο από το κλείσιμο της αλλά η ζημιά από ακυρωμένα συμβόλαια και ρήτρες θα φτάσει τουλάχιστον τα 300 εκ. ευρώ και μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 500 εκ. ευρώ!

----------


## grayden

Off Topic





> Στην συνέντευξη τύπου των εργαζόμενων της ΕΡΤ, αναφέρθηκε ότι όχι απλά δεν θα υπάρχει οικονομικό όφελος για το Δημόσιο από το κλείσιμο της αλλά η ζημιά από ακυρωμένα συμβόλαια και ρήτρες θα φτάσει τουλάχιστον τα 300 εκ. ευρώ και μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 50 εκ. ευρώ!


Τσέκαρε λίγο τα μηδενικά σου.

----------


## GetRid

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τσέκαρε λίγο τα μηδενικά σου.


Διόρθωση μηδενικών! http://tvxs.gr/news/%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%...B5%CF%81%CF%84

----------


## zaharias13

Δυστυχώς στην ΕΡΤ υπάρχουν εργαζόμενοι δυο ταχυτήτων 1) οι βολεμένοι που παίρνουν μισθούς από 3000€ και πάνω και 2) οι απλοί εργαζόμενοι που παίρνουν από 500 μέχρι 1000€ και δυστυχώς αυτοί θα πληρώσουν την νύφη όπως πάντα στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτά περί ΑΣΕΠ εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ, οι ημέτεροι θα έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο στις προσλήψεις πάλι.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Δυστυχώς στην ΕΡΤ υπάρχουν εργαζόμενοι δυο ταχυτήτων 1) οι βολεμένοι που παίρνουν μισθούς από 3000€ και πάνω και 2) οι απλοί εργαζόμενοι που παίρνουν από 500 μέχρι 1000€ και δυστυχώς αυτοί θα πληρώσουν την νύφη όπως πάντα στην Ελλάδα.
> Αυτά περί ΑΣΕΠ εγώ τα ακούω βερεσέ, οι ημέτεροι θα έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο στις προσλήψεις πάλι.


έτσι ακριβώς
όπως παντού, έτσι και στην ΕΡΤ. τα κορόιδα τρέχουν να βγάλουν τη δουλειά και υποαμοίβονται ενώ τα λαμόγια αραχτά τσιμπάνε το μισθό στο σπίτι 
το ποιος θα την πληρώσει είναι δεδομένο. 

καλύτερα θα κυβερνούσε ο Κοσκωτάς τη χώρα, παρά ο Σαμαράς

----------


## washcloud

vgiozo, αφού δεν σου αρέσει η λογοδιάρροια ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ, προς τι η λογοδιάρροια του προηγούμενου ποστ σου; Θα μπορούσες απλά να γράψεις "όλοι οι καριόληδες μια εταιρία" και τίποτ' άλλο.

...έτσι δε θα φαινόταν το "γαμώτο" του ενώ "έλπιζες για εξηγήσεις", όταν στις δώσανε, δεν σου κάνανε. Όταν πιο πριν "αναρωτιόσουν" για άλλες υποθέσεις που έκανες, αλλά αίφνις υπάρχει "βεβαιότητα" για μία συγκεκριμένη. Κι ας είναι κι αναπόδεικτη.

Αναφέρεσαι σε ένα βίντεο για το οποίο ούτε από μόνος σχολιάζεις αρχικά "τον λάθο όρο" που χρησιμοποιείται. Το τονίζει άλλος, ούτε τότε σχολιάζεις. ...Αλλά σχολιάζεις μετά που η απάντηση που παίρνεις (παρά το κλίμα που δημιουργείς εδώ, περί "απαντήσεων" στο εν λόγω μπλογκ) δεν σου αρέσει. Όσο κι αν είναι "επαρκής", ΕΣΤΩ κατά τα φαινόμενα, η απάντηση του Καζάκη, στη ερώτηση που του έκανα εγώ, μιας κι εσύ "δεν μπορούσες να ποστάρεις εκεί".

....προσπαθούν να σου εξηγήσουν ότι ΠΙΘΑΝΩΣ να υπάρχουν και άλλες αιτίες που δεν είδες απάντησή σου δημοσιευμένη στο περί ου ο λόγος μπλογκ την άλλη φορά, ΧΩΡΙΣ να θίξουν τις σερφαριστικές σου ικανότητες - και απαντάς λες και σου είπαν "άμα είσαι εσύ κουλός, τι φταίει το μπλογκ". Στο μεταξύ, η άλλη περίφημη απάντησή σου μετά την αρχική απάντηση Καζάκη, παρ' ότι "χτυπιέσαι" ότι θα περάσει από ψιλή σίτα και για να μην νομίζουν ότι είσαι χθεσινός κρατάς σκρήνσότς της σε ελβετικό θησαυροφυλάκιο και σε έμπιστα χέρια γνωστών που ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΣΙΦ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ, δημοσιεύεται κανονικά - παρ' ό,τι υπήρχαν βάσιμες υποψίες ότι ο Φάιρφοξ, το ίδρυμα "Μοζίλα", η ΜΚΟ "Γκοτζίλα", Η Μοσάντ και το Διαγαλαξιακό Συνδικάτο Κατά Του Ελεύθερου Ποσταρίσματος θα παρεμβληθούν και δε θα εμφανιστεί το ποστ σου (παρ' ό,τι εγώ στη θέση του Καζάκη, αν μου έγραφαν με το συγκεκριμένο ύφος και δη "ανώνυμα", θα τους έγραφα σε συγκεκριμένα παλιοπάπουτσα, αντί να ασχολούμαι με τον κάθε "καλοπροαίρετο").

...κι έτσι "για το γαμώτο", μιας κι ο καθ' ένας δημοκρατικά καταθέτει τις εμπειρίες του, να καταθέσω κι εγώ ότι όσες φορές έχει τύχει να ποστάρω κάτι στο εν λόγω μπλογκ, δημοσιεύτηκε κανονικά. 'Οπως επίσης έχω πετύχει και ένα κάρο "προκλητικές" (τουλάχιστον) δημοσιεύσεις ανώνυμων κι "επώνυμων", που εμφανώς δεν "ασκούσαν υποψιασμένη κριτική", αλλά λέγανε χοντράδες, προέβαιναν σε απαξιωτικού χαρακτηρισμούς και άλλες τέτοιες ομορφιές.

Συμπέρασμα : αντί ΕΣΤΩ να πεις "οκ, το έσωσε", σχετικά με το τί του έσουρε το *STRATEGY REPORT* από όπου και πιάστηκες, ΧΩΡΙΣ αυτό να σημαίνει ότι όντως δεν μπορεί παρ' όλ' αυτά να είχε τη δική του "ατζέντα" ο Καζάκης όταν μίλαγε για "ευρωπαϊκές στρατιωτικές μονάδες",
α) βγαίνεις με περισσή σιγουριά και λες "όχι, έτσι όπως τα λέω είναι, δεν πα' να λέει ο Καζάκης"
β) "απαξιώνεις" τα όσα ως άποψη λέω εγώ, με βάση τα όσα δεδομένα υπάρχουν.
...πού να έγραφες και για κανένα σοβαρό θέμα δηλαδή τί θα έκανες.

Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι το κουράσαμε.

----------


## linman

*Καθιστική διαμαρτυρία του Rai για την ΕΡΤ*

Καθιστική διαμαρτυρία πραγματοποίησαν την Τρίτη μπροστά στην ελληνική πρεσβεία της Ρώμης, τα μέλη της Ενιαίας Συνδικαλιστικής Αντιπροσωπείας της ιταλικής τηλεόρασης Rai, δηλώνοντας τη στήριξη τους στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ.

«Η μάχη των Ελλήνων εργαζομένων είναι σημαντικότατη, για καθένα από εμάς. Η Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου δεν πλήττει μόνον την ΕΡΤ, αλλά χιλιάδες πολίτες και εργαζόμενους. Πλήττοντας την δημόσια ενημέρωση μειώνονται ακόμη περισσότερο τα περιθώρια ελευθερίας για τον πολιτισμό και την ενημέρωση στο σύνολό της» αναφέρεται σε ανακοινωθέν της Ενιαίας Συνδικαλιστικής Αντιπροσωπείας των εργαζομένων της Rai.


Πηγή: ΑΠΕ

----------


## washcloud

Για όποιον τυχόν δεν το είχε πετύχει "ζωντανά" ή δεν έχει προσέξει το "κανάλι" της ΕΡΤ στο YouTube (ή έστω το συγκεκριμένο βίντεο) :





Ασυγχρόνιστος κατά τί ήχος για το μισό βίντεο, μακροσκελής κουβέντες 2.5 σχεδόν ωρών, αλλά παρ' ολ' αυτά κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις/γεγονότα σχετικά με την ΕΡΤ, την λειτουργία της μέχρι 11/6 (αλλά κι εντεύθεν), το μέλλον της, τις προοπτικές της - και όχι μόνο αυτής...

Κυρίως από τον Φιλιππάκη του ALTER, την εξαιρετική δημοσιογράφο Ντίνα Δασκαλοπούλου, τον πρόεδρο των φωτορεπόρτερ Λώλο (που είχαν κοντέψει να τον σκοτώσουν ΜΑΤατζήδες το '12), τον πρόεδρο εργαζομένων του ΙΓΜΕ του οποίου επίσης τους "διακόπτες" έχουν σχεδόν κατεβάσει πραγματοποιώντας έτσι ένα σημαντικό χτύπημα όσον αφορά τις δυνατότητες ανάκαμψης/ανάπτυξης της χώρας.

----------


## apnet

Θα τα βλέπουν αυτά τα πράγματα μερικά παλουκάρια και θα βγάζουν σπυριά. Αν μπορούσαν θα τις απαγόρευαν. Προκαλώ όποιον θέλει να την αντιπαραβάλει με αντίστοιχες των πολιτικών μας στα καθεστωτικά κανάλια και να κάνει τις συγκρίσεις.


Αν προτιμάτε Πρετεντεριστάν, μπείτε στη γυάλα σας και δείτε.

----------


## maik

> ...οφτόπικ θα ήταν να μιλήσω για τις τιμές που είχαν τα κολοκυθάκια το Σάββατο.
> 
> Σαφώς και πλάτιασα - αναγκαστικά όμως καθώς είχε να κάνει με θέμα που τέθηκε προ ημερών, σχετικά με την ΕΡΤ και το πόσο "εθνικής ασφαλείας λειτουργίες της έχουν υποστεί υποβάθμιση" με το κατέβασμα των διακοπτών. Έστω και έμμεσα.


 Το θεμα μας που ειναι "κλεινει η ΕΡΤ" . Τι σχεση εχουν τωρα αυτα που γραφετε και οι δυο;
Κατεβατα επι κατεβατων για να αναλυσετε το γιατι στο site του Καζακη ελεγχονται οι απαντησεις πριν δημοσιευτουν και ποσο καλα απαντησατε εσεις.

----------


## raspoutiv

ρε παιδιά ρίχτε μια ματιά για το τι γίνεται στην ψηφοφορία

όλες οι καινούριες ψήφοι πάνε προς 1 συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. λίγες λίγες κάθε μέρα
όχι πως έχει αυτό καμία αξία, φάνηκε άλλωστε στο νήμα η γνώμη, αλλά για την αξιοπιστία των ψηφοφοριών του forum

----------


## kontinos

Ειδατε τα αποτελεσματα της προσφατης ψηφοφοριας της ΕΣΗΕΑ? ε, περαστικα των.

- - - Updated - - -




> vgiozo, αφού δεν σου αρέσει η λογοδιάρροια ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ, προς τι η λογοδιάρροια του προηγούμενου ποστ σου; Θα μπορούσες απλά να γράψεις "όλοι οι καριόληδες μια εταιρία" και τίποτ' άλλο.
> 
> ...έτσι δε θα φαινόταν το "γαμώτο" του ενώ "έλπιζες για εξηγήσεις", όταν στις δώσανε, δεν σου κάνανε. Όταν πιο πριν "αναρωτιόσουν" για άλλες υποθέσεις που έκανες, αλλά αίφνις υπάρχει "βεβαιότητα" για μία συγκεκριμένη. Κι ας είναι κι αναπόδεικτη.
> 
> Αναφέρεσαι σε ένα βίντεο για το οποίο ούτε από μόνος σχολιάζεις αρχικά "τον λάθο όρο" που χρησιμοποιείται. Το τονίζει άλλος, ούτε τότε σχολιάζεις. ...Αλλά σχολιάζεις μετά που η απάντηση που παίρνεις (παρά το κλίμα που δημιουργείς εδώ, περί "απαντήσεων" στο εν λόγω μπλογκ) δεν σου αρέσει. Όσο κι αν είναι "επαρκής", ΕΣΤΩ κατά τα φαινόμενα, η απάντηση του Καζάκη, στη ερώτηση που του έκανα εγώ, μιας κι εσύ "δεν μπορούσες να ποστάρεις εκεί".
> 
> ....προσπαθούν να σου εξηγήσουν ότι ΠΙΘΑΝΩΣ να υπάρχουν και άλλες αιτίες που δεν είδες απάντησή σου δημοσιευμένη στο περί ου ο λόγος μπλογκ την άλλη φορά, ΧΩΡΙΣ να θίξουν τις σερφαριστικές σου ικανότητες - και απαντάς λες και σου είπαν "άμα είσαι εσύ κουλός, τι φταίει το μπλογκ". Στο μεταξύ, η άλλη περίφημη απάντησή σου μετά την αρχική απάντηση Καζάκη, παρ' ότι "χτυπιέσαι" ότι θα περάσει από ψιλή σίτα και για να μην νομίζουν ότι είσαι χθεσινός κρατάς σκρήνσότς της σε ελβετικό θησαυροφυλάκιο και σε έμπιστα χέρια γνωστών που ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΣΙΦ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ, δημοσιεύεται κανονικά - παρ' ό,τι υπήρχαν βάσιμες υποψίες ότι ο Φάιρφοξ, το ίδρυμα "Μοζίλα", η ΜΚΟ "Γκοτζίλα", Η Μοσάντ και το Διαγαλαξιακό Συνδικάτο Κατά Του Ελεύθερου Ποσταρίσματος θα παρεμβληθούν και δε θα εμφανιστεί το ποστ σου (παρ' ό,τι εγώ στη θέση του Καζάκη, αν μου έγραφαν με το συγκεκριμένο ύφος και δη "ανώνυμα", θα τους έγραφα σε συγκεκριμένα παλιοπάπουτσα, αντί να ασχολούμαι με τον κάθε "καλοπροαίρετο").
> 
> ...κι έτσι "για το γαμώτο", μιας κι ο καθ' ένας δημοκρατικά καταθέτει τις εμπειρίες του, να καταθέσω κι εγώ ότι όσες φορές έχει τύχει να ποστάρω κάτι στο εν λόγω μπλογκ, δημοσιεύτηκε κανονικά. 'Οπως επίσης έχω πετύχει και ένα κάρο "προκλητικές" (τουλάχιστον) δημοσιεύσεις ανώνυμων κι "επώνυμων", που εμφανώς δεν "ασκούσαν υποψιασμένη κριτική", αλλά λέγανε χοντράδες, προέβαιναν σε απαξιωτικού χαρακτηρισμούς και άλλες τέτοιες ομορφιές.
> ...


Ασε τις σαλτσες. Ας αξιωθει ο Καζακης να αποστασιοποιηθει απο τις πρακτικες που λαμβανουν χωρα στο χωνι, που μεχρι πρωτινος υπεγραφε στην συντακτικη ομαδα, και αστα αυτα. Με τον Κακλαμανο που προερχεται απο το"αντιμνημονιακο" (?) αλφα η τον χριστοφοριδη που προερχεται απο το αχαρακτηριστο newsbomb?

----------


## vgiozo

Off Topic





> vgiozo, αφού δεν σου αρέσει η λογοδιάρροια ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ, προς τι η λογοδιάρροια του προηγούμενου ποστ σου; Θα μπορούσες απλά να γράψεις "όλοι οι καριόληδες μια εταιρία" και τίποτ' άλλο.
> 
> ...έτσι δε θα φαινόταν το "γαμώτο" του ενώ "έλπιζες για εξηγήσεις", όταν στις δώσανε, δεν σου κάνανε. Όταν πιο πριν "αναρωτιόσουν" για άλλες υποθέσεις που έκανες, αλλά αίφνις υπάρχει "βεβαιότητα" για μία συγκεκριμένη. Κι ας είναι κι αναπόδεικτη.
> 
> Αναφέρεσαι σε ένα βίντεο για το οποίο ούτε από μόνος σχολιάζεις αρχικά "τον λάθο όρο" που χρησιμοποιείται. Το τονίζει άλλος, ούτε τότε σχολιάζεις. ...Αλλά σχολιάζεις μετά που η απάντηση που παίρνεις (παρά το κλίμα που δημιουργείς εδώ, περί "απαντήσεων" στο εν λόγω μπλογκ) δεν σου αρέσει. Όσο κι αν είναι "επαρκής", ΕΣΤΩ κατά τα φαινόμενα, η απάντηση του Καζάκη, στη ερώτηση που του έκανα εγώ, μιας κι εσύ "δεν μπορούσες να ποστάρεις εκεί".
> 
> ....προσπαθούν να σου εξηγήσουν ότι ΠΙΘΑΝΩΣ να υπάρχουν και άλλες αιτίες που δεν είδες απάντησή σου δημοσιευμένη στο περί ου ο λόγος μπλογκ την άλλη φορά, ΧΩΡΙΣ να θίξουν τις σερφαριστικές σου ικανότητες - και απαντάς λες και σου είπαν "άμα είσαι εσύ κουλός, τι φταίει το μπλογκ". Στο μεταξύ, η άλλη περίφημη απάντησή σου μετά την αρχική απάντηση Καζάκη, παρ' ότι "χτυπιέσαι" ότι θα περάσει από ψιλή σίτα και για να μην νομίζουν ότι είσαι χθεσινός κρατάς σκρήνσότς της σε ελβετικό θησαυροφυλάκιο και σε έμπιστα χέρια γνωστών που ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΣΙΦ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ, δημοσιεύεται κανονικά - παρ' ό,τι υπήρχαν βάσιμες υποψίες ότι ο Φάιρφοξ, το ίδρυμα "Μοζίλα", η ΜΚΟ "Γκοτζίλα", Η Μοσάντ και το Διαγαλαξιακό Συνδικάτο Κατά Του Ελεύθερου Ποσταρίσματος θα παρεμβληθούν και δε θα εμφανιστεί το ποστ σου (παρ' ό,τι εγώ στη θέση του Καζάκη, αν μου έγραφαν με το συγκεκριμένο ύφος και δη "ανώνυμα", θα τους έγραφα σε συγκεκριμένα παλιοπάπουτσα, αντί να ασχολούμαι με τον κάθε "καλοπροαίρετο").
> 
> ...κι έτσι "για το γαμώτο", μιας κι ο καθ' ένας δημοκρατικά καταθέτει τις εμπειρίες του, να καταθέσω κι εγώ ότι όσες φορές έχει τύχει να ποστάρω κάτι στο εν λόγω μπλογκ, δημοσιεύτηκε κανονικά. 'Οπως επίσης έχω πετύχει και ένα κάρο "προκλητικές" (τουλάχιστον) δημοσιεύσεις ανώνυμων κι "επώνυμων", που εμφανώς δεν "ασκούσαν υποψιασμένη κριτική", αλλά λέγανε χοντράδες, προέβαιναν σε απαξιωτικού χαρακτηρισμούς και άλλες τέτοιες ομορφιές.
> ...


Τί έσωσε ρε φίλε;
- Γίνεται λόγος για έλευση ευρωχωροφυλακής
- Βγαίνει ο Καζάκης και βεβαιώνει ότι έφτασε ευρωπαϊκή δύναμη στην οποία προσέδωσε τέτοιες λειτουργίες
- λέει ότι το έψαξε αλλά δεν υπάρχει στρατιωτική δύναμη με την ονομασία που έδωσε τότε
- τα καθήκοντα/αρμοδιότητες που της αποδίδει είναι αστυνομικό-στρατιωτικά κι όχι στρατιωτικά (όπως της δύναμης στην οποία αναφέρεται)
- συνεργάτης του αργότερα (αντι ; - )γράφει άρθρο για τη EUROGENDFOR και τη πιθανότητα κινητοποίησής της στην Ελλάδα

Εμένα λίγο μου βρωμάει "λαϊκισμό" αυτή η στάση
- λέει οτι είδε άνδρες μιας ομαδας που δεν υπάρχει/ονοματίζει λάθος προς επίρρωση φημολογιών/κινδυνολογιών
- Δεν μας λέει τελικά αν απηύθυνε επίσημη ερώτηση γι αυτό το θέμα κι αν έλαβε κάποια απάντηση.Ήρθε όντως, δεν ήρθε, ήρθε όντως για τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο ή κατευθυνόμενη γι αλλού;
- λέει ότι αναφέρθηκε σε άλλη ομάδα από αυτή για την οποία γινόταν λόγος και για την οποία κλήθηκε για διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων...επιχειρηματολογία δλδ του τύπου "έρχονται οι 'σφάχτες' από την ευρώπη, αλλά εγώ μιλούσα για τους pow rangers κι όχι για τους power rangers"...

Με το ιδιαίτερα εριστικό ύφος που σχολιάζει τρίτους ο Καζάκης, αν είχε συμπεριφερθεί άλλος με τον ίδιο τρόπο, θα τον λιβάνιζε ολημερίς κι ολονυχτίς ως προβοκάτορα και πληρωμενο κονδυλοφόρο του παρακράτους

Όσον αφορά το ιστολόγιο του Καζάκη, εγώ έχω γράψει εκεί δεκάδες φορές σε ύφος πολύ ηπιότερο εκείνου που χρησιμοποιεί ο ίδιος και τα μηνύματα έχουν κοπεί. Αυτά που έχουν δημοσιευτεί, έχουν δημοσιευτεί μαζεμένα (τα τελευταία 2-3 μηνύματα δλδ), που σημαίνει ότι ενδεχομένως άλλαξε τακτική στο φιλτράρισμα των σχολίων...ίσως να επεσε πολύ κράξιμο...
Αν δεις τις δημοσιεύσεις και τα σχόλια παλαιότερων μηνών θα συμπεράνεις ότι δημοσιεύει πολλά άσχετα ή θετικά, αλλά ελάχιστα κριτικά, παρόλο που το ιστολόγιό του συγκεντρώνεi αρκετή προσοχή και θίγει σοβαρότατα θέματα και θεωηρητικά/αναλυτικά και πολιτικά και είναι μάλλον αδύνατον να μην είχε κριτικές απαντήσεις, αιχμηρές και μη...ο ίδιος είναι αιχμηρότατος πάντως, διεκδικεί κάποιο μονοπώλιο επ΄ αυτού;

Τί θέλω όμως και δίνω τροφή στο τρολλ;

----------


## 29gk

> *Καψής: Στόχος να βγει στον «αέρα» η νέα ΕΡΤ σε τρεις μήνες...*
> 
> Εντός των επόμενων τριών μηνών στοχεύει η κυβέρνηση να βγει στον «αέρα» η νέα ΕΡΤ, όπως δήλωσε σήμερα ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός για τη Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση, Παντελής Καψής.
> 
> Μιλώντας το πρωί στην τηλεόραση του Σκάι, ο υφυπουργός απέφυγε να διευκρινίσει τι θα σημάνει η τρίμηνη αυτή χρονική περίοδος αναμονής για τις συμβάσεις που θα κληθούν να υπογράψουν οι εργαζόμενοι της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης.
> 
> Ο κ.Καψής επανέλαβε ότι η κυβέρνηση θα συμμορφωθεί με την απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας και άμεσα θα φύγει από τις οθόνες το «μαύρο», ενώ σε ερώτηση για το πότε θα συναντηθεί με τους εργαζόμενους, απάντησε «όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται».
> 
> Ερωτηθείς αν έχει παραλάβει σχέδιο από τον προκάτοχό του για την μορφή της νέας ΕΡΤ, ο Παντελής Καψής απάντησε θετικά, επισημαίνοντας ότι αναμένεται να ληφθούν υπόψη όλες οι μέχρι τώρα προεργασίες για την αναδιάρθρωσή της.
> ...


http://nonews-news.blogspot.gr/2013/...post_5470.html

----------


## GetRid

> ρε παιδιά ρίχτε μια ματιά για το τι γίνεται στην ψηφοφορία
> 
> όλες οι καινούριες ψήφοι πάνε προς 1 συγκεκριμένη επιλογή. λίγες λίγες κάθε μέρα
> όχι πως έχει αυτό καμία αξία, φάνηκε άλλωστε στο νήμα η γνώμη, αλλά για την αξιοπιστία των ψηφοφοριών του forum


Τους χάλασε που οι κατειλημμένη καινούργια ΕΡΤ δεν έχει Μπηλιω.  :Wink:

----------


## aroutis

Θα παρακαλέσω να κρατησετε όλοι σας κάποιο επίπεδο στο συγκεκριμένο thread, υπάρχουν και κανόνες λειτουργίας σε αυτό το forum στη τελική.

----------


## cca

Τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα ζητούν από τους ξενοδόχους τα κανάλια

«Βγάλτε τις τηλεοράσεις από τα δωμάτια», προτρέπει το Ξενοδοχειακό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος


http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=371207

----------


## apnet

Είδες με την κατάλληλη στήριξη από εκεί που το 90 ήσουν ένα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ κανάλι με την ανοχή της κυβέρνησης επειδή δεν υπήρχε νομοθετικό πλαίσιο (25 χρόνια γιατί δεν έχουν φτιάξει ένα; Για να φτιάξουν τώρα την DIGEA :Wink:  καταλήγεις το 2013 να είσαι ο μόνος νόμιμος και να αρχίζεις σιγά σιγά να επιβάλλεσαι και να ζητάς και τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα. Για τις εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ που χρωστάνε όμως κουβέντα. Τη πάπια όλοι. Αυτά βλέπεις δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν να ελαφρύνουν την οικονομία μας.... Οπότε τι να τα κάνουμε...

----------


## sotos65

Θέλουν και δικαιώματα για το πλούσιο ελληνικό πρόγραμμα που προσφέρουν, τις επενδύσεις σε νέες σειρές και ταινίες, τα φοβερά ντοκιμαντέρ, τις πολιτιστικές εκπομπές, τα αμερόληπτα ειδησεογραφικά δελτία. Δεν λέω τα αξίζουν...







...τα χίλια φάσκελα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## esquellot

> Θέλουν και δικαιώματα για το πλούσιο ελληνικό πρόγραμμα που προσφέρουν, τις επενδύσεις σε νέες σειρές και ταινίες, τα φοβερά ντοκιμαντέρ, τις πολιτιστικές εκπομπές, τα αμερόληπτα ειδησεογραφικά δελτία. Δεν λέω τα αξίζουν...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...τα χίλια φάσκελα!


Τόση προπαγάνδα έκαναν και κάνουν υπέρ πασοκονδ, θέλουν ανταλλάγματα.

----------


## hemlock

Γράφτε ρεϊ πότε ξεκινάνε τα καινούργια επισόδεια του Σουλεϊμάν και αφήστε τις ειρωνίες ....χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## emeliss

Και σιγά σιγά η κυβέρνηση πετυχαίνει τον σκοπό της. Περιμένει υπομονετικά να χάσει ο κόσμος το ενδιαφέρον του και να ξανακάτσει στο καναπεδάκι.

----------


## no_logo

> Και σιγά σιγά η κυβέρνηση πετυχαίνει τον σκοπό της. Περιμένει υπομονετικά να χάσει ο κόσμος το ενδιαφέρον του και να ξανακάτσει στο καναπεδάκι.



βάζουν το λιθαράκι της απαξίωσης και αρκετοί που είναι υπέρ της πρώην ΕΡΤ, γράφοντας μαύρο, σαν αυτό που έριξε και η συχνότητα στην κυβέρνηση

----------


## vgiozo

> Και σιγά σιγά η κυβέρνηση πετυχαίνει τον σκοπό της. Περιμένει υπομονετικά να χάσει ο κόσμος το ενδιαφέρον του και να ξανακάτσει στο καναπεδάκι.


Νομίζω πως η δήλωση του Καψή για λύση εντός τριμήνου είχε εν μέρει αυτό το στόχο...να σκεφθούν οι άνθρωποι που συγκεντρώνονται κάθε μέρα εκεί πως δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί αυτό για τρεις μήνες συνέχεια, οπότε να συμμετέχουν πιο σποραδικά με την προοπτική της μακροπρόθεσμης επίλυσης...και τότε θα γίνει ευκολότερα το "ντου"

----------


## washcloud

...όποιος τυχόν δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι, στην "πειρατική" ΝΕΤ (εδώ και ώρα), η εξαιρετική Σαββίνα Γιαννάτου, σε συναυλία προαυλίου..."Γερασμένη" μεν, αγέρωχη δε, με φωνητικές χορδές κι ευαισθησία που δεν καταλαβαίνει Χριστό από χρόνο, τραγουδάει "Λιλιπούπολη" και "Σαμποτάζ". Δύο πολύ ξεχωριστούς σταθμούς στην ελληνική δισκογραφία και μουσική/στιχουργική/ερμηνεία γενικότερα.

...προσέλθετε, πιστοί και κυρίως άπιστοι (ή έστω "άγνωόντες") γιατί η όποια "ΝΕΡΙΤ" δεν το κόβω να κάνει τέτοια δώρα σύντομα...

----------


## psyxakias

Μεταγλωττισμός κινουμένων σχεδίων στην ΕΡΤ - Making of 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSafYueCyjY

----------


## linman

*Κακλαμάνης: Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ οδηγεί σε μεγάλο σκάνδαλο*

Η ΕΡΤ, επεσήμανε ο κ. Κακλαμάνης, προφανώς έχει κλείσει για να μην μπορεί να πάρει μέρος στη διαδικασία για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και τους παρόχους δικτύου

Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ οδηγεί σε μεγάλο σκάνδαλο, ανέφερε ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ Απόστολος Κακλαμάνης, μιλώντας σήμερα κατά τη συζήτηση νομοσχεδίου του υπουργείου Οικονομικών.

Η ΕΡΤ, επεσήμανε ο κ. Κακλαμάνης, προφανώς έχει κλείσει για να μην μπορεί να πάρει μέρος στη διαδικασία για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και τους παρόχους δικτύου και πρόσθεσε πως ο νόμος προβλέπει από το 2007 ότι η ΕΡΤ δικαιούται τη μία από τις δύο προβλεπόμενες άδειες παρόχου δικτύου.

http://www.tsantiri.gr/politiki/6201...-skandalo.html

----------


## manicx

> Μεταγλωττισμός κινουμένων σχεδίων στην ΕΡΤ - Making of 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSafYueCyjY


Ανέκαθεν οι μεταγλωττίσεις της ΕΡΤ ήταν καταπληκτικές. Αν συγκρίνει κανείς τις μεταγλωττίσεις που έκαναν ξένα κανάλια για πχ Ιαπωνικά κινούμενα σχέδια με αυτές τις ΕΡΤ, της ΕΡΤ είναι πολλές κλάσεις πάνω. Θα ήθελα βέβαια να ξέρω αν έχουν κρατηθεί στο αρχείο όλες αυτές οι σειρές κινουμένων σχεδίων, ειδικά αυτές στις αρχές-μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80 που είχαν και μια ποιότητα.

----------


## nostra_fora

Απο ο,τι φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις,το θέμα ΕΡΤ άρχισε να ξεφουσκωνει και η διαφορα της νδ απο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παίρνει πάλι ανοδική πορεια.όχι οτι περιμενα τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## vgiozo

> Απο ο,τι φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις,το θέμα ΕΡΤ άρχισε να ξεφουσκωνει και η διαφορα της νδ απο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παίρνει πάλι ανοδική πορεια.όχι οτι περιμενα τίποτα άλλο...


Αν καταστήσεις τις δημοσκοπήσεις ως εργαλείο χάραξης πολιτικής στρατηγικής και τεκμήριο πολιτικών εκτιμήσεων, τότε θα υποπέσεις στο ίδιο λάθος με τη τρικομματική κυβέρνηση ΝΔ ΠΑΣΟΚ ΔΗΜΑΡ...
Ξεχνάς επίσης πως οι δημοσκοπήσεις συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται ως εργαλείο επιρροής επί του πολιτικού κλίματος...

----------


## 29gk

> Απο ο,τι φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις,το θέμα ΕΡΤ άρχισε να ξεφουσκωνει και η διαφορα της νδ απο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παίρνει πάλι ανοδική πορεια.όχι οτι περιμενα τίποτα άλλο...


Και θελεις να μας πεις οτι πειστηκαν οι ψηφοφοροι της ΝΔ για το εγχειρημα Σαμαρα, το οποιο και απετυχε πληρως καθως δεν μπορεσε να διαχειριστει με αποτελεσμα την αναληψη της πρωθυπουργιας απο τον Βενιζελο ; Οτι τους αρεσε και για αυτο θα τον ψηφισουν και με τα ποδια ξανα ;

Να ακουγα κατι αλλο, να πω ενταξει, αλλα τετοιες δημοσκοπησεις 2 μολις ημερες μετα μονον αφελεις τις πιστευουν. Ή οργανωμενοι οπαδοι.

----------


## aroutis

> Απο ο,τι φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις,το θέμα ΕΡΤ άρχισε να ξεφουσκωνει και η διαφορα της νδ απο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παίρνει πάλι ανοδική πορεια.όχι οτι περιμενα τίποτα άλλο...


Σκεπτικά τέτοιου είδους, καταδικάζουν τη χώρα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Απο ο,τι φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις,το θέμα ΕΡΤ άρχισε να ξεφουσκωνει και η διαφορα της νδ απο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παίρνει πάλι ανοδική πορεια.όχι οτι περιμενα τίποτα άλλο...


τα χουμε πει πολλές φορές για τις δημοσκοπήσεις

δε χρειάζεται να ασχολούμαστε με εξόφθαλμες προπαγάνδες. κάτι που δεν επαληθεύεται από τα γεγονότα δε μπορεί να θεωρείται αληθές μόνο και μόνο γιατί το πανε τα παπαγαλάκια. εκτός αν κοιμόμαστε καλύτερα ονειρευόμενοι "ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ" και "Succes Story"

----------


## GetRid

> Απο ο,τι φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις,το θέμα ΕΡΤ άρχισε να ξεφουσκωνει και η διαφορα της νδ απο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παίρνει πάλι ανοδική πορεια.όχι οτι περιμενα τίποτα άλλο...


Αν η δημοσκόπηση δεν είναι τελείως στημένη, πράγμα που γενικά είναι απίθανο*, τότε για να βγάλει το αποτέλεσμα που επιδιώκει αυτός που την παραγγέλνει, μαγειρεύει με τα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους, Πχ για την προηγούμενη δημοσκόπηση της ίδιας εταιρίας, της MRB (η τελευταία δεν υπάρχει στο σάιτ της ακόμη), τα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους είναι +/- 2,56% για την ΝΔ_ και +/2,48% για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Δηλαδή ~ 2,5% και για τους 2 αντιπάλους. Τα ποσοστά αυτά σφάλματος είναι τεράστια (επίτηδες) και αντιστοιχούν κανονικά σε κόμματα που κινούνται στο 35-40% και όχι στο 20-22%!

Για να βρούμε λοιπόν πολύ όμορφα και ωραία τι έδειξαν τα πραγματικά στοιχεία αυτής της έρευνας, αφαιρούμε από την ΝΔ_  2,5% και από 22% την βρίσκουμε στο 19,5%. Προσθέτουμε επίσης ένα 2,5% στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τον βρίσκουμε από 20,8% στο 23,2%. Και ω! του θαύματος η εικόνα αλλάζει. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εκεί που αγκομαχά με 1,2% πίσω από την ΝΔ_, βρίσκεται σε απόσταση σχεδόν ασφαλείας, με 4,7% μπροστά!

*Είναι απίθανο γιατί τα πρωτογενή στοιχεία της έρευνας (τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί), πρέπει να είναι στην διάθεση των κομμάτων άμα τα ζητήσουν (με δικαστική εντολή). Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πχ είχε απειλήσει πέρυσι ότι θα το κάνει. Ετσι οι δημοκοπικές εταιρίες προτιμούν άλλους τρόπους για να βγάλουν τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμούν, όπως το παράδειγμα με τα όρια του στατιστικού λάθους, παρά την ωμή νοθεία.

----------


## linman

* H γενική συνέλευση ΕBU ζητά να ανοίξει αμέσως η ΕΡΤ*
Τα Μέλη της EBU, που συγκεντρώθηκαν στην Μάλτα στο πλαίσιο της 70ης Γενικής Συνέλευσης της Ένωσης στις 27 Ιουνίου 2013, εκφράζουν τις σοβαρές ανησυχίες τους για τη συνεχιζόμενη "μαύρη οθόνη" και τη σιωπή του ελληνικού δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού οργανισμού και γι' αυτό το σκοπό ομόφωνα υποστηρίζουν την παρακάτω δήλωση:

Η Γενική Συνέλευση της EBU ζητεί την επείγουσα επαναλειτουργία του δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα στην Ελλάδα Έπειτα από την απόφαση της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ στις 11 Ιουνίου, το ανώτατο διοικητικό δικαστήριο, το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, διέταξε την επαναλειτουργία του δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα το ταχύτερο δυνατόν.

http://greektv-com.blogspot.gr/

----------


## fsmpoing

> ...όποιος τυχόν δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι, στην "πειρατική" ΝΕΤ (εδώ και ώρα), η εξαιρετική Σαββίνα Γιαννάτου, σε συναυλία προαυλίου..."Γερασμένη" μεν, αγέρωχη δε, με φωνητικές χορδές κι ευαισθησία που δεν καταλαβαίνει Χριστό από χρόνο, τραγουδάει "Λιλιπούπολη" και "Σαμποτάζ". Δύο πολύ ξεχωριστούς σταθμούς στην ελληνική δισκογραφία και μουσική/στιχουργική/ερμηνεία γενικότερα.
> 
> ...προσέλθετε, πιστοί και κυρίως άπιστοι (ή έστω "άγνωόντες") γιατί η όποια "ΝΕΡΙΤ" δεν το κόβω να κάνει τέτοια δώρα σύντομα...


φοβερο θα εχουν δυο τρεις που κανουν το κεφι τους... Παμε χαζοι μαζι...σε ευχαριστω ω εταιρεια... 

---> http://www.eyedoll.gr/ngine/article/1792/

----------


## apnet

Και ποιος φταίει άραγε για όλα αυτά (τα οποία καθόλου δεν αμφισβητώ...); Αυτός που έτρεχε να μεταδώσει και να καλύψει για να πάρει το δωράκι ή για να μην απολυθεί ή εκείνοι που έδιναν τα SOS; Φταίει το ποντίκι επειδή κυνηγάει το τυράκι που του πετάει κάποιος και κάνει το σπίτι μπουρδέλο ή φταίει εκείνος που πετάει το τυράκι. Φταίει εκείνος που ακολουθεί/δουλεύει σύμφωνα με το καθεστώς/κανόνες που βρίσκει ή φταίει εκείνος που έχει δημιουργήσει το καθεστώς και τους κανόνες;

Όταν μοιράζεις τυράκι και μαζεύονται ποντίκια ΔΕΝ φταίνε τα ποντίκια, φταις ΕΣΥ.

Όταν δημιουργείς τέτοιο καθεστώς/κανόνες ΔΕΝ φταίει το καθεστώς ούτε οι κανόνες, φταις ΕΣΥ που τα δημιούργησες.

Και τώρα ΕΣΥ που φταις, μιλάς στους άλλους για εξυγίανση. ΕΣΥ που φταις, παρουσιάζεσαι ως κριτής. ΕΣΥ που φταις κατηγορείς τα ποντίκια. ΕΣΥ που φταις είσαι τόσο μηδαμινός, τόσο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ που ούτε καν τις ευθύνες σου δεν είσαι άξιος να αναλάβεις και τις μοιράζεις στα ποντίκια! Και εσύ το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ισχυρίζεσαι πως θες να φτιάξεις κάτι υγιές.

Όπως πολλοί εύστοχα αναφέρει το κείμενο η ΕΡΤ ήταν η παρθένα που κατάντησε πόρνη. Αυτό που δεν είπε είναι πως οι κυβερνήσεις είχαν το ρόλο του εκάστοτε νταβατζή. Και τώρα ο νταβατζής μας λέει ότι θέλει να αλλάξει επάγγελμα και ότι φταίει η πόρνη...

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να φτιάξουν κάτι υγιές. ΚΑΜΙΑ.



Υ.Γ Κανείς δεν συμπαθεί τα ποντίκια και κανείς δεν θέλει τέτοιους «κανόνες», εννοείται, αλλά για να φύγουν τα ποντίκια πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να φύγει αυτός που μοιράζει το τυράκι. Για να αλλάξουν οι κανόνες πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να φύγει εκείνος που τους φτιάχνει.

----------


## psyxakias

Είναι τραγικό πάντως ότι η ΕΡΤ μεταδίδει κανονικά αθλητικά events και η κυβέρνηση κρατάει ακόμα κλειστό το σήμα.

Άκαρπη συνάντηση ΠΟΕ ΔΟΥ- ΟΣΥΟ με το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών 
http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...io-oikonomikwn

Και δεύτερη Ραδιοτηλεόραση-μαϊμού σε κυκλοφορία 
http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...-se-kykloforia

----------


## Wonderland

Έχω πλέον αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως οι Ευρωπαίοι, και γενικότεροι οι «ξένοι», είναι οι αθώοι της υπόθεσης. Όσο οι κυβερνώντες δουλεύουν εμάς κανονικά με το καλά δομημένο σύστημα διαφθοράς που έχουν χτίσει (μίντια-τραπεζικό σύστημα-μεγάλοι επιχειρηματικοί όμιλοι-υπέρτατη βουλευτική ασυλία και παραγραφή αδικημάτων), αλλά τόσο δουλεύουν και τους ξένους. Δήθεν υπακούν και ακολουθούν τις οδηγίες της ΕΕ κλπ. αλλά ουσιαστικά κάνουν πάρτι, εδώ και δεκαετίες.

----------


## linman

*Σύσταση Εξεταστικής Επιτροπής για την ΕΡΤ θα ζητήσει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*


Πρόταση για σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής, που θα εξετάσει ποινικές και τυχόν αστικές ευθύνες όλων όσων αποφάσισαν και συνεχίζουν να κρατάνε την ΕΡΤ κλειστή , θα καταθέσει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, όπως ανακοίνωσε σήμερα ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας κατά τη διάρκεια επίσκεψής του στα Χανιά. - 

See more at: http://www.thepressproject.gr/articl....8B0j04qT.dpuf

----------


## emeliss

Μπράβο. Χρειαζόμαστε ακόμα μια εξεταστική όπως του Βατοπεδίου και της λίστας Λαγκάρντ. Από τα Χανιά έκανε την δήλωση;  :Whistle:

----------


## fsmpoing

> Και ποιος φταίει άραγε για όλα αυτά (τα οποία καθόλου δεν αμφισβητώ...); Αυτός που έτρεχε να μεταδώσει και να καλύψει για να πάρει το δωράκι ή για να μην απολυθεί ή εκείνοι που έδιναν τα SOS; Φταίει το ποντίκι επειδή κυνηγάει το τυράκι που του πετάει κάποιος και κάνει το σπίτι μπουρδέλο ή φταίει εκείνος που πετάει το τυράκι. Φταίει εκείνος που ακολουθεί/δουλεύει σύμφωνα με το καθεστώς/κανόνες που βρίσκει ή φταίει εκείνος που έχει δημιουργήσει το καθεστώς και τους κανόνες;
> 
> Όταν μοιράζεις τυράκι και μαζεύονται ποντίκια ΔΕΝ φταίνε τα ποντίκια, φταις ΕΣΥ.
> 
> Όταν δημιουργείς τέτοιο καθεστώς/κανόνες ΔΕΝ φταίει το καθεστώς ούτε οι κανόνες, φταις ΕΣΥ που τα δημιούργησες.
> 
> Και τώρα ΕΣΥ που φταις, μιλάς στους άλλους για εξυγίανση. ΕΣΥ που φταις, παρουσιάζεσαι ως κριτής. ΕΣΥ που φταις κατηγορείς τα ποντίκια. ΕΣΥ που φταις είσαι τόσο μηδαμινός, τόσο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ που ούτε καν τις ευθύνες σου δεν είσαι άξιος να αναλάβεις και τις μοιράζεις στα ποντίκια! Και εσύ το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ισχυρίζεσαι πως θες να φτιάξεις κάτι υγιές.
> 
> Όπως πολλοί εύστοχα αναφέρει το κείμενο η ΕΡΤ ήταν η παρθένα που κατάντησε πόρνη. Αυτό που δεν είπε είναι πως οι κυβερνήσεις είχαν το ρόλο του εκάστοτε νταβατζή. Και τώρα ο νταβατζής μας λέει ότι θέλει να αλλάξει επάγγελμα και ότι φταίει η πόρνη...
> ...


Το "Μη ρωτάς τι μπορεί να κάνει η χώρα σου για σένα. Ρώτα τι μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ για την χώρα σου" ...για εμενα ειναι μπουρδα

*Spoiler:*




			δεν το προλαβαινω τωρα Γραφω απο Δευτερα τα γιατι

----------


## Helix

Την καλύτερη απάντηση σε αυτό το θέμα την δίνει ο John Rambo στο τέλος του Rambo II.

----------


## sdikr

Κάνανε και δυο συναντήσεις,  αλλά δεν βρήκανε λύση,   δεν φεύγουν απο τα κτήρια, δεν δέχονται την νέα ΕΡΤ,  οι άλλοι ζητάνε να φύγουν να ξεχάσουν την παλιά ΕΡΤ.

Ακόμα βγήκανε και λένε οτι το κράτος πούλησε χωρίς να τους ρωτήσει την περιουσία του (ΕΡΤ3 στην Περαία),  απο που και ως που δικιά τους;

----------


## vgiozo

> Κάνανε και δυο συναντήσεις,  αλλά δεν βρήκανε λύση,   δεν φεύγουν απο τα κτήρια, δεν δέχονται την νέα ΕΡΤ,  οι άλλοι ζητάνε να φύγουν να ξεχάσουν την παλιά ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Ακόμα βγήκανε και λένε οτι το κράτος πούλησε χωρίς να τους ρωτήσει την περιουσία του (ΕΡΤ3 στην Περαία),  απο που και ως που δικιά τους;


Οι απολύσεις δεν γίνανε νόμιμα, υπάρχει το θέμα της συνταγματικότητας της ΠΝΠ που μπορέι να ακυρωθεί έστω και κατόπιν εορτής, η έλλειψη κάθε προετοιμασίας για τη μετάβαση στη ΝΕΡΙΤ, η απόφαση του ΣτΕ για άνοιγμα της τηλεόρασης (μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με το υπάρχουν προσωπικό) και η περιουσία είναι περισσότερο δικιά τους απ' ότι είναι του Στουρνάρα ως υπουργού οικονομικών...η ΕΡΤ ως προσωπικό, τεχνικό, διοικητικό κοκ μιας δημόσιας εταιρείας δεν έχει κανένα λόγο επί της τύχης δημόσιας τηλεόρασης; 
Η αντίληψη αυτής της κυβέρνησης για τα δημόσια αγαθά είναι αυτή που προδίδει η ονομασία του "Ταμείου Αξιοποίησης Ιδιωτικής Περιουσίας του Δημοσίου" και η θεσπισμένη διαδικασία "διαβούλευσης" με τους κοινωνικούς εταίρους...έτσι διακρίνεται το κράτος από τους πολίτες του και καταργείται κάθε "κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο" (ακόμη για τους οπαδούς αυτής της θεωρίας) κι αυτή η γραμμή της "αυτονόμησης" δυστυχώς συμπυκνώνει τη μετανεωτερική εκδοχή της δημοκρατίας που υιοθετεί και προωθεί η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.
Άριστα κάνουν και αντιστέκονται λοιπόν...υπερασπίζονται κάτι παραπάνω από τη εργασιακή τους μοίρα

----------


## harris

> Μπράβο. Χρειαζόμαστε ακόμα μια εξεταστική όπως του Βατοπεδίου και της λίστας Λαγκάρντ. Από τα Χανιά έκανε την δήλωση;


To ότι η κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία καταφέρνει να συγκαλύψει τα σκάνδαλα κάνει τις εξεταστικές άχρηστες; Ή μήπως σου φταίει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και γι'αυτό;  :Whistling:

----------


## infested

> Έχω πλέον αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως οι Ευρωπαίοι, και γενικότεροι οι «ξένοι», είναι οι αθώοι της υπόθεσης. Όσο οι κυβερνώντες δουλεύουν εμάς κανονικά με το καλά δομημένο σύστημα διαφθοράς που έχουν χτίσει (μίντια-τραπεζικό σύστημα-μεγάλοι επιχειρηματικοί όμιλοι-υπέρτατη βουλευτική ασυλία και παραγραφή αδικημάτων), αλλά τόσο δουλεύουν και τους ξένους. Δήθεν υπακούν και ακολουθούν τις οδηγίες της ΕΕ κλπ. αλλά ουσιαστικά κάνουν πάρτι, εδώ και δεκαετίες.



Οι ξένοι είναι πολύ ποιο διεφθαρμένοι και επικίνδυνοι απλά επειδή είναι και ποιο έξυπνοι από τους δικούς μας (στην εφαρμογή των σχεδίων τους) δεν τους καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## emeliss

> To ότι η κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία καταφέρνει να συγκαλύψει τα σκάνδαλα κάνει τις εξεταστικές άχρηστες; Ή μήπως σου φταίει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και γι'αυτό;


Αυτό είναι γνωστό, όπως επίσης και τα πρόσωπα που πρωταγωνιστούν. Αυτό ακριβώς κατατάσσει την πρόταση για σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής, ειδικά αυτή την χρονική στιγμή, άχρηστη για την αλήθεια και χρήσιμη για αυτούς που συγκαλύπτουν.

----------


## harris

> Αυτό είναι γνωστό, όπως επίσης και τα πρόσωπα που πρωταγωνιστούν. Αυτό ακριβώς κατατάσσει την πρόταση για σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής, ειδικά αυτή την χρονική στιγμή, άχρηστη για την αλήθεια και χρήσιμη για αυτούς που συγκαλύπτουν.


Άρα να παραδοθούμε στη χουντίτσα τους δηλαδή... Μάιστα... Ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## no_logo

> Αυτό είναι γνωστό, όπως επίσης και τα πρόσωπα που πρωταγωνιστούν. Αυτό ακριβώς κατατάσσει την πρόταση για σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής, ειδικά αυτ ή την χρονική στιγμή, άχρηστη για την αλήθεια και χρήσιμη για αυτούς που συγκαλύπτουν.


Κάθε δυνατότητα που σου δίνει η εκλογική σου δύναμη, ο νόμος, η κοινοβουλετική διαδικασία, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται

----------


## emeliss

> Άρα να παραδοθούμε στη χουντίτσα τους δηλαδή... Μάιστα... Ενδιαφέρον...


Τσου, πρέπει να βάλουμε προτεραιότητες και να μην τους δίνουμε πατήματα. Αυτή την στιγμή ο Αλέξης διευκολύνει την χούντα τους. Παίζει το παιχνίδι τους και δεν ενδιαφέρει αν το κάνει από ανικανότητα, από αφέλεια ή από σκοπιμότητα.

----------


## GetRid

Ωραίο κείμενο του Ελληνιάδη για την ΕΡΤ.





> Του Στέλιου Ελληνιάδη - "Δρόμος της Αριστεράς"
> 
> Καταργώντας την ΕΡΤ ,η συγκυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ-ΔΗΜΑΡ *έδειξε σε όλο τον κόσμο πώς μπορεί να λειτουργεί καλύτερα ένα δημόσιος οργανισμός. Για την ακρίβεια, έδειξε πόσο εύκολο είναι ένας δημόσιος οργανισμός, με εγγενή προβλήματα, να μεταμορφωθεί από βάτραχο σε πρίγκηπα εν μία νυκτί, αρκεί κάποιος να τον απαλλάξει από την κατάρα που κουβαλάει από τη γέννηση του.* Γιατί η μέγγενη της εξουσίας είναι κατάρα που δεν αφήνει κανένα οργανισμό και κανένα άνθρωπο να ανθίσει.
> 
> Με τη βίαιη κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ, *απελευθερώθηκαν δυνάμεις που εξέπληξαν τους πάντες,* στην κυβέρνηση και την αντιπολίτευση, στο εσωτερικό της χώρας και το εξωτερικό. Ένας ολόκληρος οργανισμός, πολύμορφος, με 2650 υπαλλήλους διασπαρμένους σε όλη την επικράτεια, εξακολούθησε να λειτουργεί χωρίς νομική υπόσταση, χωρίς χρήματα, ακόμα και χωρίς τηλέφωνα.
> 
> *Άνθρωποι που δεν είχαν ποτέ φανταστεί τον εαυτό τους σε χαράκωμα βρέθηκαν στην πρώτη γραμμή της αντιπαράθεσης με τον κρατικό μηχανισμό και το βαρύ πυροβολικό των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ* που εδώ και καιρό έχουν αναλάβει κατ' αποκλειστικότητα και την εργολαβία της κυβερνητικής παραπληροφόρησης και λασπολογίας.
> 
> Οι «τεμπέληδες», «αδιάφοροι» και «καλοπληρωμένοι» υπάλληλοι που κρίθηκαν ως άχρηστοι που έπρεπε να απολυθούν στο σύνολο τους, κράτησαν την ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, παρ' όλες τις απειλές, και κατάφεραν, μάλλον από θεία έμπνευση, να στέλνουν το σήμα της όπως και πριν, παρακάμπτοντας πολλά εμπόδια που επέφερε το κλείσιμο της.
> ...

----------


## harris

> Τσου, πρέπει να βάλουμε προτεραιότητες και να μην τους δίνουμε πατήματα. Αυτή την στιγμή ο Αλέξης διευκολύνει την χούντα τους. Παίζει το παιχνίδι τους και δεν ενδιαφέρει αν το κάνει από ανικανότητα, από αφέλεια ή από σκοπιμότητα.


Θέσε μου τις προτεραιότητες και τα πατήματα που τους δίνουμε ντε!

----------


## emeliss

Προτεραιότητα. Πλαίσιο λειτουργίας ελεύθερης ΕΡΤ. Φρένο στην νομοθέτηση μέσω ΚΥΑ.

Πατήματα. Κάντε ότι γουστάρετε, αλλά να ξέρετε, θα προτείνω εξεταστική. Φοβηθείτε τώρα...Λόγια άκαιρα.

Δυστυχώς το ουσιαστικό θέμα αφήνεται στην τύχη του σιγά σιγά και φαίνεται από το πλήθος του κόσμου, από την συμμετοχή σε κάθε συζήτηση (που πλέον δεν χρειάζεται troll για να πάει σε δευτερεύοντα θέματα, πάει μόνο του - όπως τώρα, όπως πριν με τον Καζάκη) αλλά και από την στάση των παρατάξεων. Και όχι no_logo, δεν βάζω λιθαράθι απαξίωσης. Απλά γράφω αυτό που βλέπω να συμβαίνει.

----------


## harris

> Προτεραιότητα. Πλαίσιο λειτουργίας ελεύθερης ΕΡΤ. Φρένο στην νομοθέτηση μέσω ΚΥΑ.


To πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της ελεύθερης δημόσιας ΕΡΤ το έχει προτείνει καιρό τώρα.




> Πατήματα. Κάντε ότι γουστάρετε, αλλά να ξέρετε, θα προτείνω εξεταστική. Φοβηθείτε τώρα...Λόγια άκαιρα.


Στα πλαίσια μίας αστικής δημοκρατίας τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει ένα κόμμα; Να παίζει ξύλο στη βουλή ας πούμε;

----------


## linman

*Θ. Πάγκαλος: Οι βλαχαδεροί διαμαρτύρονται για την ΕΡΤ*

«Όλοι οι βλαχαδεροί, οι φαν του Χ-Factor, του Χορεύοντας με τους stars, των Τουρκικών και Μεξικάνικων σήριαλ κατέβηκαν στα οδοφράγματα και διαμαρτύρονται για την ΕΡΤ», ανέφερε ο Θόδωρος Πάγκαλος σχολιάζοντας τις διαμαρτυρίες υπέρ της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.

Μιλώντας στην πρωινή εκπομπή Mega Σαββατοκύριακο για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο πρώην αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης, δήλωσε φανατικός ακροατής του κρατικού ραδιοφώνου, τόνισε πως παρακολουθούσε ταινίες στην κρατική τηλεόραση,ενώ έβλεπε συχνά και τις εκπομπές της Βίκυς Φλέσσα.

http://www.ertopen.com./eidiseis/ite...t#.UdBaoX-NDfk

- - - Updated - - -

*ΕΡΤ: Τις εγκαταστάσεις στον Υμηττό επισκέφτηκαν εργαζόμενοι και βουλευτές*
30-06-2013 στις 22:300
Καταγγέλλουν διακοπή λειτουργίας μιας σειράς εγκαταστάσεων και άλλες παρεμβάσεις στον εξοπλισμό της ΕΡΤ, «που ενδεχομένως να έχουν προκαλέσει μη αναστρέψιμες βλάβες»Τις εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ στον Υμηττό, που εδώ και 19 ημέρες φρουρούνται από την αστυνομία, επισκέφτηκαν σήμερα το πρωί αντιπροσωπεία της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων, προκειμένου να «ελέγξουν και να διαφυλάξουν τον εξοπλισμό της ΕΡΤ που έχει αγορασθεί με χρήματα όλων των Ελλήνων».

Επικαλούμενοι το έγγραφο που τους εστάλη από το υπουργείο Οικονομικών για τη λύση της σύμβασής τους με την ΕΡΤ, που αναφέρει πως οι εργαζόμενοι καλούνται να διαφυλάξουν τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, που έχουν χρεωθεί στο όνομά τους, οι εργαζόμενοι προχώρησαν σε διαβουλεύσεις με τους αστυνομικούς.

Τελικά, τους επετράπη η είσοδος στον πομπό για να παραλάβουν τα αντικείμενα που έχουν χρεωθεί και να ελέγξουν την κατάσταση των εγκαταστάσεων.

Όπως αναφέρει η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ σε ανακοίνωσή της, κατά την επίσκεψή τους «διαπιστώθηκε διακοπή λειτουργίας μιας σειράς εγκαταστάσεων και άλλες παρεμβάσεις στον εξοπλισμό της ΕΡΤ, οι οποίες ενδεχομένως να έχουν ήδη δημιουργήσει μη αναστρέψιμες βλάβες ή να δημιουργήσουν στο μέλλον ανεπιθύμητες καταστάσεις».

«Αφού δεν δόθηκε επαρκής χρόνος για να καταγραφεί η κατάσταση των εγκαταστάσεων και η λειτουργία του τεχνολογικού εξοπλισμού, οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν καμία ευθύνη για το τι έχει συμβεί και για το τι θα συμβεί στο μέλλον», αναφέρει η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και προαναγγέλλει πως θα προσφύγει στη Δικαιοσύνη εναντίων «αυτών που έδωσαν αυτή την εντολή καθώς και εναντίων αυτών που έκαναν παρέμβαση στα λειτουργικά κομμάτια των πομπών και των εγκαταστάσεων».

Μαζί με τους συνδικαλιστές της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ στον Υμηττό βρέθηκαν για συμπαράσταση οι βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Π. Λαφαζάνης, Ν. Βούτσης, Δ. Στρατούλης., Δ. Τσουκαλάς, Γ. Στάθας και ο βουλευτής των ΑΝΕΛ Π. Χαϊκάλης.

http://www.mynews.gr/1/4155312/%CE%B...84%CE%AD%CF%82

*ert αναλογικα 203 και 710 ΜΗΖ*

----------


## Oionos

> *Θ. Πάγκαλος: Οι βλαχαδεροί διαμαρτύρονται για την ΕΡΤ*
> 
> «Όλοι οι βλαχαδεροί, οι φαν του Χ-Factor, του Χορεύοντας με τους stars, των Τουρκικών και Μεξικάνικων σήριαλ κατέβηκαν στα οδοφράγματα και διαμαρτύρονται για την ΕΡΤ», ανέφερε ο Θόδωρος Πάγκαλος σχολιάζοντας τις διαμαρτυρίες υπέρ της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.
> 
> Μιλώντας στην πρωινή εκπομπή Mega Σαββατοκύριακο για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο πρώην αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης, δήλωσε φανατικός ακροατής του κρατικού ραδιοφώνου, τόνισε πως παρακολουθούσε ταινίες στην κρατική τηλεόραση,ενώ έβλεπε συχνά και τις εκπομπές της Βίκυς Φλέσσα.
> 
> http://www.ertopen.com./eidiseis/ite...t#.UdBaoX-NDfk


 Πως και δεν είπε ακόμα  , όλοι μαζί ΔΕΝ την βλέπαμε ,άρα όλοι μαζί την "φάγαμε" (την ΕΡΤ) .

----------


## Helix

Ασχολείστε ακόμα με το αρχιtroll που λέγεται Πάγκαλος;

----------


## psyxakias

Σιγά σιγά μας βλέπω να μεταφερόμαστε και στο "Κλείνουν τα νοσοκομεία;"

"Εάν χρειαστεί να κλείσω νοσοκομεία, θα τα κλείσω"
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...ai-nosokomeia/

----------


## Helix

Καλά-καλά δεν τοποθετήθηκε Υπουργός Υγείας ο Μπουμπούκος και άρχισε τις απειλές...

----------


## anon

> Σιγά σιγά μας βλέπω να μεταφερόμαστε και στο "Κλείνουν τα νοσοκομεία;"
> 
> "Εάν χρειαστεί να κλείσω νοσοκομεία, θα τα κλείσω"
> http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...ai-nosokomeia/


Eίναι το επόμενο μεγάλο βήμα. Εξάλλοι και αυτοι οι συνταξιούχοι, όλο πληθαίνουν (τελευταίως), και επιπλέον, δεν λένε να πεθάνουν (έτσι δεν είπαν πολλά νεοφιλελεύθερα μυαλά; εδώ ο Σκιώδης, ο Λοβέρδος, ο Μητσοτάκης και άλλοι). Ε, να η λύση. Με ένα σμπάρο, δυο τριγώνια. Και οικονομία (απο κλεισμένα νοσοκομεία), και θα μειωθεί δραστικά ο πληθυσμός των συνταξιούχων. Ε, θα υπάρχουν και κάποιες παράπλευρες απώλειες (νέοι). Αλλα τι να κάνουμε.... Εχουμε πόλεμο! Πρώτα η Τρόικα, εχμμμμμ σόρυ, Πρώτα η Πατρίδα...

----------


## linman

*Πρωτοβουλία για ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία-τηλεόραση*
Επειδή στην ΕΡΤ συντελείται σήμερα ένα κοινωνικό και πολιτιστικό έγκλημα,
Επειδή το μαύρο στις οθόνες είναι μαύρο στη δημοκρατία, την ενημέρωση και τον πολιτισμό,
Επειδή η «μάχη της ΕΡΤ», την οποία δίνουν οι εργαζόμενοί της και χιλιάδες πολίτες στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό τόσες μέρες τώρα, συγκλονίζει την ελληνική και τη διεθνή κοινή γνώμη,

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/39004/%C...%AF%CE%B1.html

ert αναλογικα 203 και 710 ΜΗΖ

----------


## agrelaphon

> Πως και δεν είπε ακόμα  , όλοι μαζί ΔΕΝ την βλέπαμε ,άρα όλοι μαζί την "φάγαμε" (την ΕΡΤ) .


Mια χαρά εκφράστηκε ο Πάγκαλος



> Όλοι οι βλαχαδεροί, οι φαν του Χ-Factor, του Χορεύοντας με τους stars, των Τουρκικών και Μεξικάνικων σήριαλ κατέβηκαν στα οδοφράγματα και διαμαρτύρονται για την ΕΡΤ», ανέφερε ο Θόδωρος Πάγκαλος σχολιάζοντας τις διαμαρτυρίες υπέρ της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.
> 
>  Μιλώντας στην πρωινή εκπομπή Mega Σαββατοκύριακο για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο πρώην αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης, δήλωσε φανατικός ακροατής του κρατικού ραδιοφώνου, τόνισε πως παρακολουθούσε ταινίες στην κρατική τηλεόραση,ενώ έβλεπε συχνά και τις εκπομπές της Βίκυς Φλέσσα.


Και κάτι που δεν είπε, δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι είναι υπέρ του να ψοφήσει η τηλεόραση του γείτονα, γιατί και εγώ ΝΕΤ & ΕΤ-3 έβλεπα και καλά που έχω κονεξ-Τιβι, αλλιώς θα την πουλούσα

----------


## linman

*SPIEGEL: «Η αυθαίρετη απόφαση του Σαμαρά για λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, παραλίγο να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση»*

Βολές κατά ρυπάς από το Der Spiegel στον Σαμαρά: «Αναπόφευκτο το νέο "κούρεμα" - Δεν προχωράει η ευρωδιάσωση» !

Αμφιβολίες για την αποτελεσματικότητα των προγραμμάτων εξυγίανσης εγείρει το Der Spiegel σε δημοσίευμά του εκτιμώντας ότι...
...στην περίπτωση της ελλάδας θα χρειαστεί και νέο κούρεμα του ελληνικού χρέους, ενώ σχολιάζοντας το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, αναφέρει ότι «Η αυθαίρετη πράξη του πρωθυπουργού παραλίγο να διαλύσει την κυβέρνηση».

http://pressarismenos.blogspot.com/2013/07/spiegel.html

----------


## apnet

Δεν αρκεί το παραλίγο. Πρέπει να φύγουν το συντομότερο και να λογοδοτήσουν στη δικαιοσύνη όσοι υπέγραψαν μνημόνια, όσοι έκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ και όσοι ξεπουλάνε τη δημόσια περιουσία, ενώ παράλληλα τα παρουσιάζουν όλα αυτά ως επενδύσεις!!!

Επίσης όσοι λένε ότι μαζί τα φάγαμε, όσοι σπέρνουν το φόβο στο κόσμο, όσοι ακόμα και σήμερα βολεύουν τους δικούς τους, όσοι καναλάρχες χρωστάνε και εκπέμπουν παράνομα, όσοι εξέδωσαν παράνομα τη ραδιοτηλεόραση, όσοι έχουν τη διαχείριση/ευθύνη των κομματικών προϋπολογισμών, όσοι άφησαν το Χριστοφοράκο να το σκάσει στη γερμανία και γενικά όσοι σε τέτοιους καιρούς (άλλοι από άγνοια, άλλοι από συμφέρον) βάζουν πάνω από όλα το κρατήσουν τη θέση τους. Στη φυλακή ΟΛΟΙ και πρώτοι από όλους οι ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΤΕΣ.

----------


## harris

> Σιγά σιγά μας βλέπω να μεταφερόμαστε και στο "Κλείνουν τα νοσοκομεία;"
> 
> "Εάν χρειαστεί να κλείσω νοσοκομεία, θα τα κλείσω"
> http://www.protothema.gr/politics/ar...ai-nosokomeia/





> Καλά-καλά δεν τοποθετήθηκε Υπουργός Υγείας ο Μπουμπούκος και άρχισε τις απειλές...


Γιατί πέφτουμε απ'τα σύννεφα; Γιατί; Δεν τα έχει ήδη πει, και μάλιστα ευθέως;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Το «μαύρο» έπεσε στην ΕΡΤ επειδή εξέπεμπε πειρατικά, λέει ο Χρ.Λαζαρίδης




> Στους εργαζόμενους επιρρίπτει την ευθύνη για το «μαύρο» που έπεσε στην ΕΡΤ ο στενός συνεργάτης του πρωθυπουργού Χρ.Λαζαρίδης. Δίνοντας τη δική του εκδοχή για τα γεγονότα, δήλωσε ότι το «μαύρο» δεν ήταν επιλογή της κυβέρνησης, *αλλά οφείλεται στο πειρατικό σήμα που εξέπεμπε η ΕΡΤ, καθώς και στην κατάληψη του ραδιομεγάρου*.


Την έκλεισαν προκαταβολικά δηλαδή γιατί περίμεναν την κατάληψη και την πειρατική εκπομπή.
Βλέπω τους Έλληνες κωμικούς να μεταναστεύουν καθώς οι πολιτικοί τους έχουν φάει τη δουλειά.

----------


## Helix

Εξέπεμπε πειρατικά για πάνω από 40 χρόνια  :ROFL:

----------


## Νικαετός

Aυτή η χώρα είναι ένα απέραντο φρενοκομείο. Πόσο σοφό και πόσο τραγικό συνάμα...

----------


## Helix

ο Γέρο-Καραμανλής είχε πεί την υπέρτατη αλήθεια

----------


## apnet

Και χωρίς να θέλω στην παρούσα φάση να τον απαξιώσω πλήρως, συνέβαλε επίσης στην δημιουργία και συντήρηση του φαινομένου...

----------


## Helix

Όλοι συμβάλανε σε αυτό το χαός, με διαφορετικό μερίδιο ευθύνης όμως.

----------


## sotos65

> Το «μαύρο» έπεσε στην ΕΡΤ επειδή εξέπεμπε πειρατικά, λέει ο Χρ.Λαζαρίδης


Άθλια υποκείμενα....

----------


## Νικαετός

> Και χωρίς να θέλω στην παρούσα φάση να τον απαξιώσω πλήρως, συνέβαλε επίσης στην δημιουργία και συντήρηση του φαινομένου...


Ο Καραμανλής είχε την τύχη να έχει έναν Τάκη Χορν και ένα Μάνο Χατζηδάκι στην εποχή του. Είχε την πολυτέλεια να απολύει τον Μάνο ο Ρωμαίος από την ΕΡΤ και να βάζει στη θέση του τον Ιάκωβο Καμπανέλη. Εμείς έχουμε την ατυχία να έχουμε Λιάτσους, Καψήδες και κυρίους τίποτα.... τόσο απλά.

----------


## apnet

Για μας ατυχία, ναι, αλλά αυτό που περιγράφεις (το οποίο μου προκαλεί αναγούλα) είναι ΠΡΟΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ επειδή για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους βολεύει.

----------


## zillion

> Το «μαύρο» έπεσε στην ΕΡΤ επειδή εξέπεμπε πειρατικά, λέει ο Χρ.Λαζαρίδης
> 
> 
> 
> Την έκλεισαν προκαταβολικά δηλαδή γιατί περίμεναν την κατάληψη και την πειρατική εκπομπή.
> Βλέπω τους Έλληνες κωμικούς να μεταναστεύουν καθώς οι πολιτικοί τους έχουν φάει τη δουλειά.


Έχει και μια μικρή δόση αλήθειας. Το σύστημα δεν είχε ξεχάσει το φιάσκο με τον πειρατικό ΑΛΤΕΡ οπότε φοβόταν μια επανάληψή του εάν τολμούσαν να προχωρήσουν στην "εξυγίανσή" (δλδ. απόλυση εκατοντάδων εργαζομένων) με ανοιχτή την ΕΡΤ.

 Έπρεπε να ενεργήσουν προκαταβολικά με το "μαύρο". Το "μαύρο" λοιπόν δεν ήταν καμία πατάτα ή λάθος εκ μέρους τους, αλλά μια αναγκαιότητα. Το "λάθος" στους υπολογισμούς τους ήταν η αντίδραση του κόσμου.

----------


## GetRid

Χατζηδάκης: Ο Μανιτάκης φταίει για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ

Ποτέ δεν φταίνε αυτοί αλλά πάντα οι άλλοι. Εκσυγχρονισμένη λογική του "φταίει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ", από τον ανεπάγγελτο νεοφιλελέ ταλιμπάν Χατζηδάκη.

Θυμίζει και λίγο από την λογική των ναζί που εκτελούσαν ολόκληρα χώρια σε αντίποινα. "Φταίνε οι αντάρτες, που σας σκοτώνουμε".

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Έχει και μια μικρή δόση αλήθειας. Το σύστημα δεν είχε ξεχάσει το φιάσκο με τον πειρατικό ΑΛΤΕΡ οπότε φοβόταν μια επανάληψή του εάν τολμούσαν να προχωρήσουν στην "εξυγίανσή" (δλδ. απόλυση εκατοντάδων εργαζομένων) με ανοιχτή την ΕΡΤ.
> 
>  Έπρεπε να ενεργήσουν προκαταβολικά με το "μαύρο". Το "μαύρο" λοιπόν δεν ήταν καμία πατάτα ή λάθος εκ μέρους τους, αλλά μια αναγκαιότητα. Το "λάθος" στους υπολογισμούς τους ήταν η αντίδραση του κόσμου.


Δεν θα συζητήσω πως έπρεπε να λειτουργήσουν, το θέμα είναι πως πάλι μας λένε παπαριές.

----------


## linman

* Πιέσεις UEFA σε κυβέρνηση να τηρηθεί η συμφωνία ΕΡΤ - Ch. League*

"Στριμώχνει" την κυβέρνηση η UEFA για τα συμφωνημένα με την ΕΡΤ για το Champions League.
Σε ένα μήνα ξεκινούν οι αγώνες και η ΕΡΤ, που θα τους μετέδιδε ελεύθερα, δεν υπάρχει. Η Nova είναι σταθερός παίκτης, ενώ καραδοκεί και ο OTE TV, ο οποίος θα ήθελε να ξαναμπεί στο χορό των δικαιωμάτων.

http://radiogamma.blogspot.gr/2013/0...ch-league.html

YG. Είναι πολλά τα € ...

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> * Πιέσεις UEFA σε κυβέρνηση να τηρηθεί η συμφωνία ΕΡΤ - Ch. League*
> 
> "Στριμώχνει" την κυβέρνηση η UEFA για τα συμφωνημένα με την ΕΡΤ για το Champions League.
> Σε ένα μήνα ξεκινούν οι αγώνες και η ΕΡΤ, που θα τους μετέδιδε ελεύθερα, δεν υπάρχει. Η Nova είναι σταθερός παίκτης, ενώ καραδοκεί και ο OTE TV, ο οποίος θα ήθελε να ξαναμπεί στο χορό των δικαιωμάτων.
> 
> http://radiogamma.blogspot.gr/2013/0...ch-league.html
> 
> YG. Είναι πολλά τα € ...


Ας βάλουν την τρόικα να μας πει πως αν δεν τηρήσει τη συμφωνία η ΕΡΤ, δεν θα πάρουμε τη δόση  :ROFL:

----------


## fsmpoing

Τι φέρνει το  λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ - Αθέατος Κόσμος



		. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jKw_GmmqiY .

----------


## 29gk

Και τελικα, σημερα το πρωι, ο Κουβελης επιβεβαιωσε αυτο που απο την πρωτη στιγμη εγω αλλα και πολλοι αλλοι ειχαμε υποψιαστει. Επιβεβαιωσε τον λογο του κλεισιματος της ΕΡΤ με τον τροπο που αυτο εγινε. Ηταν μια καθαρη εκβιαστικη κινηση του Σαμαρα για στριμωγμα εως και εκμηδενιση των Βενιζελου-Κουβελη αλλα και των κομματων τους οπως και των ποσοστων τους στις επιδιωκουμενες εκλογες. Ευφυεστατη κινηση για την μικροπολιτικη λογικη της ελληνικης πολιτικης σκηνης αλλα και ενδεικτικοτατη του αβυσσαλεου πραγματικα "μεγαλειου" της πολιτικης ευφυιας των κυβερνωντων σωτηρων που εδω και 4 χρονια μας βουλιαζουν ολοενα και περισσοτερο μεσα στον εφιαλτη.

Η κινηση βεβαια αυτη δεν τους "βγηκε", καθως οι εξω εν ολιγοις φρικαραν και για το ακαιρο της στιγμης αλλα και για τις ολες επιπτωσεις που θα ειχε αυτη στον ολο σχεδιασμο που εχει αποδειχτει πια πως υπαρχει για την Ελλαδα αλλα και για την ολικη νοτια Ευρωπη, ενω το μονο αποτελεσμα ηταν το μεγαλο πληγμα στην ΔΗΜΑΡ η οποια ομως αποτελουσε μια εν δυναμει διεξοδο για την εξακολουθηση της παραπλανησης οταν και οποτε γινουν καποτε εκλογες. Μια διεξοδο για τους "λογικους" αλλα και κεντρωους νοικοκυραιους, που δεν τους πηγαινε πια να ψηφισουν και να ακολουθησουν την ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Και θα εχει και ενδιαφερον να δουμε το πως θα επιδιωχτει η αντικατασταση της μιας και δεν προλαβε να ξεζουμιστει επαρκως οπως και  το ΛΑΟΣ. Σωθηκε βεβαια, οχι η πατριδα, αλλα ο Σαμαρας, ο Βενιζελος και το εναπομεινον ΠΑΣΟΚ, εντελως προσωρινα φυσικα και απο τους απο μηχανης θεους επικυριαρχους,  αλλα διατηρωντας την απολυτη εξουσια, για ενα κρισιμο διαστημα τουλαχιστον, στα χερια τους.

Το ολο ζητημα ειναι βεβαια ασχετο και με την ΕΡΤ και με τους υπαλληλους εκει αλλα και με την τυχη αυτων οπως και ολων των υπολοιπων που εχει ηδη προγραμματιστει να τους ακολουθησουν. Σχετικοτατο δυστηχως με την δημοκρατια και γενικα αλλα και ειδικα σε οτι αφορα την Ελλαδα, κατι που πολυ βολικα εχει βγει απο καθε συζητηση πλεον. Εδω μαλιστα εχω πληρως απογοητευτει απο την σταση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κυριως, αλλα και των ΑΝΕΛ οπως και του ΚΚΕ, καθως η διαχειριση που φαινεται πως κανουν δειχνει και τον αρχικο αιφνιδιασμο τους αλλα και τις μικρες δυνατοτητες τους, απο τη στιγμη που εχουν περιοριστει σε μια ειδους συνδικαλιστικη αντιδραση  και βοηθεια, παλαιου και παρωχημενου κομματικου τυπου. Βοηθουμενη η κατασταση και απο την παντελη γενικη απουσια των ΓΣΕΕ και ΑΔΕΔΥ, σαν να αφηνεται το ολο ζητημα να "μαραθει" και να "ξεπεσει" στα επιπεδα της Χαλυβουργικης του 2012. Ενα θεμα που ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο και σοβαροτερο απο μια απολυση ή μειωση μισθου.

Δυστηχως φοβαμαι πως αυτο το καλοκαιρι θα μας φερει πολυ, μα πολυ χειροτερα δεινα απο ολα οσα εχουμε υποφερει ολα αυτα τα χρονια. Και θα θιγουν ακομα και αυτοι που μεχρι σημερα αισθανονταν ασφαλεις εστω και πιεζομενοι. Η περιπτωση της ΕΡΤ σε συνδυασμο και με αλλα θεματα, οπως η καταργηση της Κυριακατικης αργιας, οι πλειστηριασμοι απο τις τραπεζες, τα χρεωκοπημενα νοσοκομεια και ταμεια αλλα και οι μπιζνες που γινονται πισω απο τις πλατες ολων μας και για το οφελος των ημετερων "νταβατζηδων" με τις παραδειγματικες περιπτωσεις των ΔΕΠΑ, ΔΕΣΦΑ, και ΟΠΑΠ ( ακομα και η λεξη "νταβατζης" που μπηκε στο στομα ενος πρωθυπουργου, υποδεικνυει το ποσο αισχροι ειναι και το ποσο αισχρα σκεφτονται ) ανοιξε τον δρομο της κολασης. Υπερβολικο ; Μπορει, αλλα για μια ακομη φορα φοβαμαι πολυ.

----------


## MNP-10

Επρεπε να εχουν αποχωρησει απ'τη Βουλη ολα τα κομματα για να μη νομιμοποιουν τη χουντα / εκτροπη, με εξαιρεση τη συμμετοχη στις εξεταστικες για να μη παραγραφουν τα εγκληματα. Ουτως ή αλλως κοινοβουλευτικος ελεγχος δεν υφισταται. Αντιπολιτευση μεσω των εδρανων σε κυβερνηση αποφασιζουμε και διαταζουμε απλα δε παιζει.

----------


## DVader

> Aυτή η χώρα είναι ένα απέραντο φρενοκομείο. Πόσο σοφό και πόσο τραγικό συνάμα...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ! 

Ότι να ναι ακούω γενικώς τελευταία στο θέμα !

Διάβασα την δήλωση του Κουβέλη... Μας δουλεύει ο τύπος ...Ας πάει σπίτι τους στις επόμενες εκλογές...

----------


## anon

Σωστα φαινονται και ταιριάζουν απόλυτα όσα λέει ο Κουβέλης. Αυτά όμως, εκ των υστέρων, δεν τον απαλλάσουν απο ότι έχει κάνει. Μήπως είναι και πάλι μια πολιτική κωλοτούμπα, προκειμένου να κρατήσει ως ανάχωμα σε επικείμενες εκλογές; Εαν παρέμενε στην συγκυβέρνηση, θα έπαιρνε αναγκαστικά και όλο το κόστος της αποτυχίας, που στην μερίδα των πολιτών με κεντροαριστερές απόψεις (ή όπως λέμε, παλιό ΠΑΣΟΚ) σημαίνει ότι ο Κουβέλης δεν θα έπαιρνε πλέον ούτε μια ψήφο. (αυτές μέχρι τώρα μεταφράζονται σε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ). Πολύ καλά δούλεψε το σενάριο το 12, και πήρε ο Κουβέλης μεγάλο ποσοστό των δυσαρεστημένων του ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά σήμερα, και ειδικά στην συγκυβέρνηση, δεν θα έπαιρνε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Η' σχεδόν τίποτε. Βγαίνοντας απο την τριαρχία, το παίζει και καλά μάγκας, βγαίνει και λέει (που μπορεί ναναι σωστά, ότι πράγματι ο Σαμαράς να ήθελε να μας πάει σε εκλογές, πάρα πολλά δεδομένα συνηγορούν σε αυτό) ότι λέει, και το παίζει λίγο πριν τις επικείμενες εκλογές ώστε να ξανανέβει στα μάτια των δυσαρεστημένων και να τραβήξει κόσμο, ΞΑΝΑ, απο τους δυσαρεστημένους του ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Μα θα μου πείτε, είναι δυνατόν; ΜΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και είναι. Οι έλληνες έχουν αποδείξει πολλάκις ότι έχουν μνήμη χρυσόψαρου. Συν ότι έχουν παρωπίδες, όχι στα μάτια, στον ίδιο τον εγκέφαλο, και εαν ο άλλος έχει βάλει τέτοιες παρωπίδες στο μυαλό, πλέον θα μπορεί να ξανα-ψηφίσει Κουβέλη με ελαφριά καρδιά, μιας και ο "επαναστάτης" Κουβέλης θα τους δείξει....

----------


## nostra_fora

Ο Κουβέλης ήξερε που εμπλεκε.καλα να πάθει και καλη ψυχη (στο κόμμα του)

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Για ποιο λόγο όμως να πάει ο Σαμαράς σε εκλογές ειδικά σε περίοδο που έπαιζε αρκετά το "success story";
Έβλεπε κάτι στις δημοσκοπήσεις που δε βλέπαμε εμείς;

----------


## PopManiac

> Για ποιο λόγο όμως να πάει ο Σαμαράς σε εκλογές ειδικά σε περίοδο που έπαιζε αρκετά το "success story";
> Έβλεπε κάτι στις δημοσκοπήσεις που δε βλέπαμε εμείς;


Eπειδή το σουξέ είναι ένα επικοινωνιακό πυροτέχνημα που θα εξανεμιστεί πλήρως μιας και τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν (το νέο "θρίλλερ" - άντε πάλι, επεισόδιο 25678 που δεν έχουν βαρεθεί να λανσάρουν τα παπαγαλο-ΜΜΕ - με Τρόϊκα), απολύσεις έρχονται, ανεργία αυξάνεται (περίμενε να δεις και από τέλη Σεπτέμβρη όταν θα τελειώσουν και οι εποχιακές θέσεις λόγω τουρισμού) και η ΝΔ φαίνεται να είναι οριακά μπροστά σε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 

Τώρα, αρχίζει ήδη να πουλάει το παραμύθι της εθνικής ενότητας (υποστηριζόμενο ξετσίπωτα από παπαγαλο-ΜΜΕ) με ΠΑΣΟΚ και με πλειοψηφία +3 έδρες πλέον δεν έχει πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## 29gk

Ο Κουβελης, πρωτα ο ιδιος προσωπικα αλλα και σε δευτερο ρολο η ΔΗΜΑΡ, εχουν απωλεσει πια την οποια "δυναμικη" προσελκυσης δυσαρεστημενων οπως και ταυτοχρονα ανετοιμων ψηφοφορων. Οτι και να κανει απο εδω και στο εξης, στον εξαιρετικα μικρο πολιτικα χρονο που εχει απομεινει μεχρι τα δραματικα επερχομενα, τα οποια και ηδη εχουν φανει στον οριζοντα, οδηγησουν σε αδιεξοδο ενα τεραστιο κομματι των υποστηρικτων και οσων πιστεψαν το 2012 στην αναδιαπραγματευση ή στις λογικες  εναλλακτικες που περιειχαν και το μηντιακο λεκτικο εφευρημα των "κοκκινων γραμμων", απλα δεν προλαβαινει. Ηδη οι κρυφοπασοκοι που ενεργησαν απο την αρχη ως και πεμπτη φαλαγγα εναντια στους παλιους ρομαντικους ψηφοφορους του ΠΑΣΟΚ ( Οικονομου, Μπιστης κοκ ) αποκαλυφθηκαν και ειναι σε φαση συμμετοχης στον νεο σχηματισμο που επιδιωκει ο Βενιζελος. Με ερωτηματικο το τελευταιο καθως δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ακομα προς τα που θα γειρει τελικα η ΝΔ, εαν δηλαδη παει στην "Νεα Ελλαδα" με Βενιζελο-Σαμαρα σαν μετεξελιξη των δυο παλιων "αντιπαλων" ή εαν θα επικρατησει η ενωση-απορροφηση-συμμαχια με την Χρυση Αυγη. Εδω εαν χρειαστει, για την ΝΔ, υπαρχουν και εφεδρειες στους ΑΝΕΛ φυσικα.

Η προβλεψη μου ειναι πως η μονη διεξοδος που εχει ο Κουβελης ειναι η επιδιωξη της επιβιωσης στις επερχομενες εκλογες, εστω και οριακα με ενα 3% ετσι ωστε να μπορεσει να διαπραγματευτει μια συζητηση με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και φαινεται πως προς τα εκει συγκλινει για αυτο και τα ιδιωτικα ΜΜΕ επεσαν να τον φανε και αρχισαν και τις διαδικασιες αποδομησης του τοσο σφοδρα αλλα και τοσο νωρις.

Οσο δε για την ΔΗΜΑΡ, καθαρα ουδετερα, κανεις δεν μπορει σημερα να πει ποια ειναι η θεση της στο οτιδηποτε. Ποια η θεση της για την ΕΡΤ ας πουμε ; Να κλεισει, να μην κλεισει, να παει μεταβατικα, να ξανανοιξει για να κλεισει ; Δεν ειναι καθαρο. Δεν υπαρχει γραμμη. Πως λοιπον θα κατεβει στις εκλογες και τι θα πει για ολα τα υπολοιπα θεματα ; Οταν μαλιστα δεν διαθετει το "επικοινωνιακο χαρισμα" του Καρατζαφερη ο οποιος και καταποντιστηκε χωρις καν να εχει υπογραψει ολα οσα υπεγραψε η ΔΗΜΑΡ εδω και ενα χρονο ; Ασε που ο Βενιζελος, ασσος στους βυζαντινισμους, θα τους λεηλατησει.

Θα πρεπει επισης να λαβουμε υποψιν μας, πως το προβλημα στις εκλογες που μοιραια ερχονται, το εχει η δεξια παραταξη. Οσο κι αν ακουγεται περιεργο μιας και εν δυναμει εχει μεγαλυτερη δυναμη καθως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εξακολουθει να μην περνα στους νοικοκυραιους, εστω σε εναν ικανοποιητικο βαθμο, η ΝΔ εχει παγιωμενη χασουρα, μικρη αλλα παγιωμενη, σε οτι αφορα τον Καμμενο με τον οποιο ομως και δεν θελει να διαπραγματευτει, ενω η Χρυση Αυγη αποδεικνυει πως δεν ειναι για τα δοντια του Σαμαρα. Και δεν προλαβαινει να δυναμωσει ουτε κι ο Βοριδης δηλαδη. Αρα θα πρεπει να διαπραγματευτει και να δωσει, κατι που ειναι απο δυσκολο εως και επικυνδινο για διασπαση !!

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ παλι, φαινεται πως απεκτησε ( ???? ) ή προσπαθει να αποκτησει εναλλακτικες. Πιο ωριμη η κατασταση για μια συμμαχια με ΑΝΕΛ και ΔΗΜΑΡ, οτι απομεινει σε αυτους τεσπα, ισως ενα παραθυρο για διαπραγματευση με τους πιο ηπιους εξω, ισως και μια κρυφη προωθηση απο τις ΗΠΑ, καποια καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αν και οχι κρισιμα σε τομεις που υστερουσε, πχ αποδοχη στους κατατρομαγμενους δημοσιους υπαλληλους της ταξης του 40% η οποια και αυξανει οταν περιοριζοταν σε ενα μολις 15%, ολα αυτα μπορει και να του δωσουν ποσοστα πολυ πολυ καλυτερα απο το 30% της ΝΔ το 2012. Μπορει βεβαια καθως οι αδυναμιες του, τα πολλα που εχει ταξει και η ολοενα και διογκουμενη απαιτηση της δυσαρεστημενης εως και απελπισμενης κοινωνιας, ειναι μεγαλα πολυ μεγαλα προβληματα. Τοσο μεγαλα που μπορει να αποδειχτουν κι αξεπεραστα ακομα και αν καταφερει την παραπανω πλειοψηφια.

Και ναι, οντως οι ελληνες εχουν ιδιοτητες χρυσοψαρων. Τα χαρατσια ομως, η ανεργια, οι τραπεζες, η εφορια, το σουπερ μαρκετ, δεν νομιζω πως θα τους αφησουν αυτη τη φορα πολλες ελπιδες ετσι ωστε να περασουν ετσι ανωδυνα σε καθεστως ηθελημενης ληθης οπως και περισυ. Ασε που δεν εχει και τιποτα στην τηλεοραση, αρα πως να ξεχαστεις πια ;

----------


## anon

> Για ποιο λόγο όμως να πάει ο Σαμαράς σε εκλογές ειδικά σε περίοδο που έπαιζε αρκετά το "success story";
> Έβλεπε κάτι στις δημοσκοπήσεις που δε βλέπαμε εμείς;


Το είχα γράψει και πριν. Βόλευε τον Σαμαρά να κάνει εκλογές τώρα γιατί:
1) Ο Σύριζα είχε κάνει σοβαρή "κοιλιά". ΑΡα βόλευαν οι εκλογές (δες παρακάτω)
2) Το ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε κάνει άπειρη κοιλιά. Και αυτό βόλευε, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να μοιράζεται την εξουσία δίνοντας τους τόσα υπουργεία (με την υπόθεση ότι και πάλι θα συνεργόζονταν)
3) Μια απο τα ίδια και με την ΔΗΜΑΡ
4) Περιμένουν τις εκλογές Σεπτέμβριο στην Γερμανία. Μέχρι τότε είμαστε σε στάση περισσότερο αναμονής, αλλά επειδή δεν πιάνουμε στόχους, και αφού τελειώσει η Γερμανία με τις εκλογές, τότε θα πεσουν τα χοντρά μέτρα. Και όταν λέμε χοντρά, ήδη ακούμε τι θα έρθει και αυτά που θα έρθουν θα είναι πολύ πολύ περισσότερα. Εχουμε και λέμε απο αυτά που ήδη κυκλοφόρησαν:
α) Μισθοί σε νέους, των 300 ευρώ, με 6ήμερη εργασία (minijobs)
β) επιπλέον φόροι σε μισθούς και συντάξεις
γ) φόροι σε αγροτεμάχια και οικόπεδα (που μέχρι τώρα την σκαπούλαραν)
δ) Μείωση μισθών
ε) διευκόλυνση απολύσεων με κατάργηση ή μείωση της αποζημίωσης και άυξησης του ποσοστού στο 10% / μήνα
Οπως καταλαβαίνεις, μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο και την νομοθέτηση των μέτρων αυτών το κόστος στον Σαμαρά θα είναι τεράστιο, και όποια εκλογική αναμέτρηση θα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρη ήττα.  Τον Σαμαρά τον βόλευε να γίνουν εκλογές σήμερα, να έπαιρνε την νίκη (μαζί με κάποιους άλλους, ακόμα και με την ΧΑ) και να έλεγε έχω νωπή την εκλογική νίκη απο τον ελληνικό λαό για να κάνει ότι θέλει. Απλά δεν του κατσε.

----------


## infested

> Το είχα γράψει και πριν. Βόλευε τον Σαμαρά να κάνει εκλογές τώρα γιατί:
> 1) Ο Σύριζα είχε κάνει σοβαρή "κοιλιά". ΑΡα βόλευαν οι εκλογές (δες παρακάτω)
> 2) Το ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε κάνει άπειρη κοιλιά. Και αυτό βόλευε, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να μοιράζεται την εξουσία δίνοντας τους τόσα υπουργεία (με την υπόθεση ότι και πάλι θα συνεργόζονταν)
> 3) Μια απο τα ίδια και με την ΔΗΜΑΡ
> 4) Περιμένουν τις εκλογές Σεπτέμβριο στην Γερμανία. Μέχρι τότε είμαστε σε στάση περισσότερο αναμονής, αλλά επειδή δεν πιάνουμε στόχους, και αφού τελειώσει η Γερμανία με τις εκλογές, τότε θα πεσουν τα χοντρά μέτρα. Και όταν λέμε χοντρά, ήδη ακούμε τι θα έρθει και αυτά που θα έρθουν θα είναι πολύ πολύ περισσότερα. Εχουμε και λέμε απο αυτά που ήδη κυκλοφόρησαν:
> α) Μισθοί σε νέους, των 300 ευρώ, με 6ήμερη εργασία (minijobs)
> β) επιπλέον φόροι σε μισθούς και συντάξεις
> γ) φόροι σε αγροτεμάχια και οικόπεδα (που μέχρι τώρα την σκαπούλαραν)
> δ) Μείωση μισθών
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. 

Ο απώτερος σκοπός τους ήταν να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ και να πάνε κατευθείαν σε εκλογές με τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια να τους στηρίζουν (ο μόνος τρόπος να νικήσουν). 

Από Σεπτέμβριο και μετά σχεδιάζουν να δώσουν μέχρι και τη Κύπρο οπότε με νωπή νίκη σε εκλογές θα είχαν τη δικαιολογία να βγάλουν και τα τανκς για άγρια καταστολή αν χρειαζόταν.

----------


## MNP-10

> Τώρα, αρχίζει ήδη να πουλάει το παραμύθι της εθνικής ενότητας (υποστηριζόμενο ξετσίπωτα από παπαγαλο-ΜΜΕ) με ΠΑΣΟΚ και με πλειοψηφία +3 έδρες πλέον δεν έχει πολλές επιλογές.


Επισημα εχει +3. Ανεπισημα εχει εφεδρεια καμμια 20αρια+ εδρες (πολλους ΔΗΜΑΡ, πολλους πρωην πασοκους που το παιζουν αντι-πασοκ αλλα αμα σφιξει η κατασταση θα ψηφισουν μνημονιακα, πρωην ΝΔημοκρατες που εγιναν ΑΝΕΛ και μετα ψαχνονταν για ΝΔ κτλ).

- - - Updated - - -




> Τον Σαμαρά τον βόλευε να γίνουν εκλογές σήμερα, να έπαιρνε την νίκη (μαζί με κάποιους άλλους, ακόμα και με την ΧΑ) και να έλεγε έχω νωπή την εκλογική νίκη απο τον ελληνικό λαό για να κάνει ότι θέλει. Απλά δεν του κατσε.


Τα ποσοστα που δινουν για το Σαμαρα ειναι εξωπραγματικα. Αλλα ακομα και αυτα τα ποσοστα, δε του δινουν αυτοδυναμια σε καμμια περιπτωση. Νικη θα παρει. 150 βουλευτες δε τους παιρνει ουτε στον υπνο του, ακομα και με bonus. Και με πατωμενο ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ, ειναι δυσκολο αν θα τα καταφερνε ακομα και σε κυβερνηση συνασπισμου.

----------


## GetRid

> Επισημα εχει +3. Ανεπισημα εχει εφεδρεια καμμια 20αρια+ εδρες (πολλους ΔΗΜΑΡ, πολλους πρωην πασοκους που το παιζουν αντι-πασοκ αλλα αμα σφιξει η κατασταση θα ψηφισουν μνημονιακα, πρωην ΝΔημοκρατες που εγιναν ΑΝΕΛ και μετα ψαχνονταν για ΝΔ κτλ).


155. επέστρεψαν με μεγαλειώδη κωλοτούμπα ο Μαρκόπουλος και ο Σολδάτος.
Απο την άλλη το +20 είναι υπερβολικό. Ο Λοβέρδος είναι ίσως και κανά 2 ακόμη από τους διεγραμμένους πασόκους. Και από την ΔΗΜΑΡ δεν είναι πολλοί. Ο Ψαριανός και ο Β. Οικονόμου είναι. Φτάνουμε στους 158-160. Αγνωστο βέβαια πόσοι προθυμοι θα υπάρξουν από τους ΑΝΕΛ άμα χρειαστεί η "Πατρίς".





> Τα ποσοστα που δινουν για το Σαμαρα ειναι εξωπραγματικα. Αλλα ακομα και αυτα τα ποσοστα, δε του δινουν αυτοδυναμια σε καμμια περιπτωση. Νικη θα παρει. 150 βουλευτες δε τους παιρνει ουτε στον υπνο του, ακομα και με bonus. Και με πατωμενο ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΔΗΜΑΡ, ειναι δυσκολο αν θα τα καταφερνε ακομα και σε κυβερνηση συνασπισμου.


Η ΔΗΜΑΡ σε ενδεχόμενο εκλογών δεν θα ξαναστηρίξει συγκυβέρνηση ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ. Ο ρόλος αυτός τελείωσε. Αυτό που θα επιχειρήσει είναι γίνει η δεξιά και συστημική τσόντα σε μια μελλοντική κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Προς το παρόν βέβαια, μια χαρά θα στηρίξει την κυβέρνηση όποτε χρειαστεί για να μην καταρρεύσει.

Μια συγκυβέρνηση μετά από εκλογές, με υποθετικά την ΝΔ πρώτο κόμμα στο 27-29% και ΠΑΣΟΚ στο 6-7% πολύ απλά δεν βγάζει τα κουκιά. Γιαυτό και ετοιμάζεται μια "μετριοπαθής" συνιστώσα της ΧΑ, που θα οριστούν από τον ΚΥΠατζή Μιχαλολιάκο βουλευτές και μετά προς "χάριν σωτηρίας της πατρίδος" θα αποσκιρτήσουν από την ΧΑ για να συμπληρώσουν τον απαραίτητο αριθμό. Ο φύρερ της συμμορίας  θα τους καταγγείλει βέβαια ως "προδότες", "ανθέλληνες" και "πρακτορες του Σόρος" και όλα ΟΚ για τον ίδιο και το σύστημα. Ισως τον ρόλο αυτής της γέφυρας για τα μάτια των εθνομαστουρομένων  που ακολουθούν την ΝΔ και την ΧΑ, να το παίξει ο Πολύδωρας ως διαφαίνεται.

----------


## MNP-10

> Και από την ΔΗΜΑΡ δεν είναι πολλοί. Ο Ψαριανός και ο Β. Οικονόμου είναι. Φτάνουμε στους 158-160. Αγνωστο βέβαια πόσοι προθυμοι θα υπάρξουν από τους ΑΝΕΛ άμα χρειαστεί η "Πατρίς".


Η ΔΗΜΑΡ ειναι επικινδυνη. Εχει στηριξει επι 1 χρονο τους φασιστες της πασοκονουδου. Και ακομα και η αποσυρση του Κουβελη ηταν με αστερισκο οτι θα συνεχισει να στηριζει. Μη τυχον και βγουμε απ'το ευρω ή χρεοκοπησει η χωρα... ειπαμε αριστερα της ευθυνης  :Whistle: 





> Η ΔΗΜΑΡ σε ενδεχόμενο εκλογών δεν θα ξαναστηρίξει συγκυβέρνηση ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ. Ο ρόλος αυτός τελείωσε.


Εδω ακομα και τωρα, μεσα στη βουλη, ενδεχεται να τη στηριξει, αμα χρειαστει η ψηφος της.

----------


## GetRid

> Η ΔΗΜΑΡ ειναι επικινδυνη. Εχει στηριξει επι 1 χρονο τους φασιστες της πασοκονουδου. Και ακομα και η αποσυρση του Κουβελη ηταν με αστερισκο οτι θα συνεχισει να στηριζει. Μη τυχον και βγουμε απ'το ευρω ή χρεοκοπησει η χωρα... ειπαμε αριστερα της ευθυνης 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εδω ακομα και τωρα, μεσα στη βουλη, ενδεχεται να τη στηριξει, αμα χρειαστει η ψηφος της.


To γράφω ...μία πρόταση παράκατω!

----------


## MNP-10

Ε ναι αφου ο Κουβελης αποχωρησε με αστερισκο... και καλα πρεπει να φυγω για λογους κυρους (επειδη ο Σαμαρας θελει να κανει του κεφαλιου του, δηθεν) αλλα κατα τ'αλλα ειμαστε οκ / θα στηριζουμε γιατι ειμαστε η "αριστερα" της "ευθυνης".

----------


## GetRid

Εχανε συνεχώς αργά αλλά σταθερά στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Πάτησε πόδι και η αριστερή πτέρυγα, η προερχόμενη από το παλιό ΚΚΕεσ.

----------


## linman

*"Το μαύρο της ΕΡΤ, είναι το μαύρο του μεγάλου πένθους"*

"Το μαύρο στις οθόνες της ΕΡΤ ήταν η τελευταία πράξη του δράματος στην Ελλάδα του πένθους", ανέφερε ο Γιώργος Χατζημαρκάκης σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Ολομέλεια του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου στο Στρασβούργο, παρεμβαίνοντας στη συζήτηση για την ΕΡΤ. 

"Η απόφαση για το μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ ήταν της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, το μαύρο στην όμως ΕΡΤ αποκαλύπτει τις καταστροφικές συνέπειες της πολιτικής λιτότητας που εφάρμοσε η Τρόικα: Είναι το μαύρο των λάθος υπολογισμών και των αποτυχημένων προγραμμάτων. Είναι το μαύρο που σκεπάζει τη ζωή εκατομμυρίων Ελλήνων που ζουν κάτω από το όριο της φτώχιας. Είναι το μαύρο των ανέργων.

http://www.neakriti.gr/?page=newsdet...1053109&srv=94

----------


## psyxakias

Το τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ για την Πέμπτη, 4 Ιουλίου 
http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...pth,-4-ioylioy

----------


## sotos65

Στο Kontra Channel έχει μία ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση για την ΕΡΤ αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## GetRid

150 εκατομμύρια θα κοστίσει το κλείσμο της ΕΡΤ σύμφωνα με ομολογία του ΕΡΤάρχη υπουργού Καψή. Ας βρούνε τώρα καμιά δικαιολογία για το δήθεν συμμάζεμα των οικονομικών του δημοσίου, οι ανθρωποφάγοι, οπαδοί δήθεν εξορθολογισμού. http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=67576

----------


## Νικαετός

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κόστος. Είναι το έλειμμα δημοκρατίας. Είναι η διεθνής ξεφτίλα. Αυτά είναι κόστη που δεν επανορθώνονται, ούτε καν με δάνεια.

----------


## washcloud

^...μα δεν το είπε για να τονίσει το κόστος, αλλά για να τονίσει το ψέμα των προθέσεων, την ανικανότητα - την ξεφτίλα εν τέλει...

----------


## linman

Την έφοδο των ΜΑΤ σε πομπό αναμετάδοσης της ΕΡΤ καταγγέλουν οι εργαζόμενοι

Για αδιαλλαξία καταγγέλλει η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ την κυβέρνηση και υποστηρίζει ότι με εντολή από το υπουργείο Οικονομικών αστυνομικές δυνάμεις- κατά πληροφορίες δύο διμοιρίες ΜΑΤ- με δύο ιδιώτες τεχνικούς «έσπασαν τις κλειδαριές του πομπού αναμετάδοσης της ΕΡΤ στην κορυφή των Γερανείων, παρενέβησαν στις εγκαταστάσεις κι «έριξαν» το σήμα.

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/arti...i-ergazomenoi/

----------


## washcloud

...κάντε τον κόπο, διότι αξίζει τον κόπο :






(...όσοι τεσπα έτυχε να μην το προσέξατε, το ξεχάσατε, δεν το είδατε όλο κλπ. Και κυρίως οι καλοπροαίρετοι αδιάφοροι/άσχετοι/αρνητικοί. Οι ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ απλά μην ασχολείστε. Δεν πρόκειται άλλωστε να σας προκόψει ένα βίντεο...)


Συμμετέχουν (ο γνωστός) (δημοσιογράφος) Κώστας Αρβανίτης (τέως ΕΡΤα-τζιζ), ο σκηνοθέτης Νίκος Κούνδουρος, ο ("Εξάντας") Γιώργος Αυγερόπουλος, ο (Άρης) Χατζηστεφάνου ("InfoWars" - "Catastroica" κλπ) κ.α.
(...απ' αυτούς δηλαδή που ο μπουμπούκαρος τους "λέει κουμμούνια, φρικιά" κλπ "και τον βρίζουνε κι οι φοιτητές" και που κάποια άλλα μπουμπούκια τους τσουβαλιάζουν σε μια εταιρία...)

Και λένε σημαντικά, όμορφα, σωστά, πολιτισμένα, ριζοσπαστικά, ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΙΑΚΑ, Α Ν Θ Ρ Ω Π Ι Ν Α. Για την ΕΡΤ. Και όχι μόνο.

----------


## emeliss

Τι περιλαμβάνει το νομοσχέδιο για τη ΝΕΡΙΤ

Φαντάζομαι θα μείνουν όλοι έκπληκτοι με τις καινοτομίες του 16σέλιδου νομοσχεδίου...

----------


## washcloud

..."άσχετο", στο οποίο έπεσα ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο αποπάνω λινκ περί "ΝΕΡΙΤ", καθώς στο τέλος της σελίδας είχε λινκ για άρθρο με τον...τραβηχτικό τίτλο "η συγκίνηση της Όλγας"

Και πάνω που πήγα να συγκινηθώ με την εθνική μας έμπορο όπλων, θυμήθηκα αυτό 


*Spoiler:*






```
http://www.putlocker.com/file/BE8112336EBD408A# 

(47' 50'' με 50' 00'')
```






και είπα να ξεσυγκινηθώ... Συγνώμη ρε συ Όλγα που ξέχασα ότι κι εσύ είχες ξεκινήσει την καριεράρα σου στην αμαρτωλή ΕΡΤ όπου πιθανώς σε μάθανε το σωστό τάιμινκ για ον κάμερα κλάψινγκ...

----------


## euri

Off Topic





> θυμήθηκα αυτό


Είναι η ταινία με τον William Hurt που κλαίει on-camera;

----------


## washcloud

Αυτή ακριβώς

----------


## GetRid

> ...κάντε τον κόπο, διότι αξίζει τον κόπο :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...όσοι τεσπα έτυχε να μην το προσέξατε, το ξεχάσατε, δεν το είδατε όλο κλπ. Και κυρίως οι καλοπροαίρετοι αδιάφοροι/άσχετοι/αρνητικοί. Οι ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ απλά μην ασχολείστε. Δεν πρόκειται άλλωστε να σας προκόψει ένα βίντεο...)
> 
> ...


Εξαιρετική η κουβέντα.  :One thumb up:  Πραγματικά να την δείτε άμα μπορείτε.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εξαιρετική η κουβέντα.  Πραγματικά να την δείτε άμα μπορείτε.


Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό. Πόσο όμορφη και μεστή συζήτηση, σε αντίθεση με τα αποστειρωμένα πάνελ με τους τηλεοπτικούς πολιτικούς μαϊντανούς. Εύγε στην ...πειρατική ΕΡΤ.

----------


## apnet

> ..."άσχετο", στο οποίο έπεσα ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο αποπάνω λινκ περί "ΝΕΡΙΤ", καθώς στο τέλος της σελίδας είχε λινκ για άρθρο με τον...τραβηχτικό τίτλο "η συγκίνηση της Όλγας"
> 
> Και πάνω που πήγα να συγκινηθώ με την εθνική μας έμπορο όπλων, θυμήθηκα αυτό 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κυρα-Όλγα ταιριάζει πιο καλά  :ROFL: 

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δω και το βίντεο γιατί έχω σε εκτίμηση όσους αναφέρεις ότι μιλάνε  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## psyxakias

> ...κάντε τον κόπο, διότι αξίζει τον κόπο :


Θα συμφωνήσω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο..  :One thumb up:

----------


## fsmpoing

> Θα συμφωνήσω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο..


Ειδα τα πρωτα 8 λεπτα και λεγαν μπλα μπλα χωρις ουσια, ωσπου πηρε να μιλησει και ο γυαλακιας :Lips Sealed: 
Επειδη δεν αντεχω να δω παραπανω,Αμα βρεις κανα σωστο σημειο -εσυ η οποιος βρει- ας ποσταρει
Ευχαριστω

----------


## GetRid

Ο "γυαλάκιας" είναι ο Κώστας Αρβανίτης,  πρώην παρουσιαστής της πρωινής ενημερωτικής εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ (τότε είχε την υψηλότερη τηλεθέαση, παρακαλώ), ο οποίος τόλμησε να σχολιάσει την μήνυση που δήθεν θα υπέβαλε ο Δένδιας στην βρετανική εφημερίδα Guardian για την αποκάλυψη των βασανιστηρίων που υποβλήθηκαν αντιφασίστες στην ΓΑΔΑ. Το σχόλιο εξόργισε τον ακροδεξιό υπουργό των ΜΑΤ και της καταστολής και ο Αρβανίτης διώχθηκε.

Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι μέχρι το 8ο περιπού λεπτό η συζήτηση είναι κάπως μπάχαλο.

----------


## fsmpoing

Μα η πρωινη εκπομπη ηταν χαλια, αρα θα ειχε τηλεθεαση γιατι δεν ειχε και τιποτα καλυτερο...
Οσο για την μηνυση κτλ ...δεν τα ηξερα 
Σ'ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση

----------


## Νικαετός

> Μα η πρωινη εκπομπη ηταν χαλια, αρα θα ειχε τηλεθεαση γιατι δεν ειχε και τιποτα καλυτερο...
> Οσο για την μηνυση κτλ ...δεν τα ηξερα 
> Σ'ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση


Προφανώς δεν την είχες παρακολουθήσει ποτέ. Ήταν η μόνη εκπομπή εδώ και 2 χρόνια (και παραπάνω) που είχε κάτι να πει τα πρωινά. Πρώτη σε τηλεθέαση (6-10 στην αρχή και 6-8 από όταν ανέλαβα ο Αιμίλιος), μέχρι που καταργήθηκε με το έτσι θέλω, γιατί παρεξηγήθηκε ο Δένδιας. Καλύτερα λοιπόν να σχολιάζεις αυτά που έχεις δει και όχι τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## fsmpoing

Προσπαθησα αρκετες φορες να την παρακολουθησω, αλλα αντεχα παντα  ως (ενα σημειο)...

----------


## no_logo

> Προσπαθησα αρκετες φορες να την παρακολουθησω, αλλα αντεχα παντα  ως (ενα σημειο)...



Κάθε εκπομπή έχει και το κοινό της 
Ψωμί πρέπει να φάει και ο λαικιστής αυτιάς, ομοίως και ο ξερόλας παπαδάκης

----------


## fsmpoing

Μα κανεναν τους δεν μπορω

----------


## Delios64bit

Για όσους θέλουν να βλέπουν στην τηλεόραση τους ξανα ΝΕΤ υπάρχει κατι που εξηγεί πώς γίνεται με χρήση XBMC http://youtu.be/xumtwYesNvQ

----------


## washcloud

...μια και σ' αρέσει ο Μάλαμας, δεν πάμε λίγο "Μια Βόλτα Στα Βαθειά" (...μην ξαναπετάξεις κοτσάνα περί ορθογραφίας btw, διότι "είμαι τις μόδας της παλιάς", που λέει κι ο Παναγόπουλος) λοιπόν ;

"Ξοδεύτηκες στις αγορές και στα παζάρια τρέχεις - τα παραμύθια σου φτηνά, τον εαυτό σου δεν αντέχεις"

----------


## linman

*Άννα Συνοδινού για ΕΡΤ: «Ποιος είναι ο κλειδοκράτορας»* 

«Η ΕΡΤ ήταν ένα έντιμο, καθαρώς ελληνικό αξίωμα, κατόρθωμα, το οποίο επί γενεές ολόκληρες διέσωσε την αλήθεια των εθνικών πραγμάτων, τα οποία απαγορεύεται να τα θίγεις, να τα παραποιείς και να τα κοροϊδεύεις και να τα μεταδίδεις λανθασμένα στον κόσμο», μίλησε για την ΕΡΤ η διάσημη τραγωδός Άννα Συνοδινού.

http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/207905

Την απόφασή τους να κρατήσουν ανοικτή την ΕΡΤ και να παλέψουν για να μη χαθεί ούτε μία θέση εργασίας διατράνωσαν απόψε στην πλατεία Γεωργίου της Πάτρας οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ Πάτρας. Στον αγώνα τους βρέθηκαν συμπαραστάτες σωματεία και φορείς της περιοχής που συμμετείχαν στο Παμπατραϊκό συλλαλητήριο.

http://tnsite.gr/index.php/ellada/37...B5%CF%81%CF%84

----------


## fsmpoing

> ...μια και σ' αρέσει ο Μάλαμας, δεν πάμε λίγο "Μια Βόλτα Στα Βαθειά" (...μην ξαναπετάξεις κοτσάνα περί ορθογραφίας btw, διότι "είμαι τις μόδας της παλιάς", που λέει κι ο Παναγόπουλος) λοιπόν ;
> 
> "Ξοδεύτηκες στις αγορές και στα παζάρια τρέχεις - τα παραμύθια σου φτηνά, τον εαυτό σου δεν αντέχεις"


που μιλας θαθελα να ξερα
Οσο για τους στιχους σου εχω καλυτερο



> Τούτη τη ζωή να σου στολίζουν, 
> περηφάνια περιττή να σε γεμίζουν.
> Κι όταν πας να φας, θα τα θυμάσαι, 
> παχουλός και βολεμένος όπως θα `σαι.


 http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?in...s&song_id=1626

----------


## GetRid

Εμένα μου αρέσει αυτό




> Κι ο παροιμιώδης μέσος ανθρωπάκος,
> κέρδος ποτέ μα από παθήματα χορτάτος,
> που συνηθίζει στην κάθε βρωμιά,
> αρκεί να έχει γεμάτο τον ντορβά
> κι επαναστάσεις στ’ όνειρά του αναζητεί,
> τον έχω βαρεθεί.


http://www.poiein.gr/archives/3536/index.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVjRyxjTaHM

----------


## fsmpoing

....ενω αρκετοι ειναι και θα ειναι ακομα :Sad:  εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9rOkmTKFHI

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ειδα τα πρωτα 8 λεπτα και λεγαν μπλα μπλα χωρις ουσια, ωσπου πηρε να μιλησει και ο γυαλακιας
> Επειδη δεν αντεχω να δω παραπανω,Αμα βρεις κανα σωστο σημειο -εσυ η οποιος βρει- ας ποσταρει
> Ευχαριστω


Πολλά σωστά σημεία! Αλλα αν δεν το δεις δεν έχει νόημα να σου πούμε τίποτα! 
Αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να ακούσει, ότι και να του λένε οι γύρω του δεν πρόκειται να ακούσει.

Όσο για το "γυαλάκιας" αποδεικνύει την ορθότητα αυτού που είπα.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Πολλά σωστά σημεία! Αλλα αν δεν το δεις δεν έχει νόημα να σου πούμε τίποτα! 
> Αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να ακούσει, ότι και να του λένε οι γύρω του δεν πρόκειται να ακούσει.
> 
> Όσο για το "γυαλάκιας" αποδεικνύει την ορθότητα αυτού που είπα.


το ειδα γιατι μου το ειπατε μια, δυο, τρεις ...και ενω πανω απο τρεις που λενε ειναι μ@λ@κι@
αλλα επιμενω και τωρα


> Ειδα τα πρωτα 8 λεπτα και λεγαν μπλα μπλα χωρις ουσια, ωσπου πηρε να μιλησει και ο γυαλακιας
> Επειδη δεν αντεχω να δω παραπανω,Αμα βρεις κανα σωστο σημειο -εσυ η οποιος βρει- ας ποσταρει
> Ευχαριστω


 Δωστε μου τα σημεια που ειπανε τις σοφιες

----------


## OnAl3rt

> αλλα επιμενω


Κι εγώ επιμένω... Αν *δεν θέλει* κάποιος να ακούσει, ότι και να του λένε οι γύρω του δεν πρόκειται να ακούσει. Καλημέρα...

----------


## apnet

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται βλέπει. Όποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται επειδή... μιλάει ο γυαλάκιας.... δεν συμμετέχει στην εν λόγω κουβέντα. Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Κι εγώ επιμένω... Αν *δεν θέλει* κάποιος να ακούσει, ότι και να του λένε οι γύρω του δεν πρόκειται να ακούσει. Καλημέρα...


μα εξαιτιας σας τελικα το ειδα λεω



> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται βλέπει. Όποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται επειδή... μιλάει ο γυαλάκιας.... δεν συμμετέχει στην εν λόγω κουβέντα. Απλά πράγματα.


μα δεν λεω πως η εν λογω κουβεντα ειναι ο γυαλακιας

Οκ το αφηνω εδω γιατι σπαμαρει

----------


## Νικαετός

18 μέρες που η κυβέρνηση έχει γράψει στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια την εντολή του ΣτΕ για ΑΜΕΣΗ επανέναρξη του προγράμματος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. (Φυσικά δεν είναι η μόνη παρανομία της και ίσως να είναι η πλέον "ασήμαντη" για την ζωή των πολιτών/υπηκόων αλλά σημαίνει τα πάντα για τη Δημοκρατία της ΝΔ/ΠΑΣΟΚ κυβέρνησής μας). 

Η ηλιθιότητα από τη μια και η συνενοχή από την άλλη των υπηκόων/ψηφοφόρων τους απλά τους κάνει να παρακολουθούν αδρανείς ή και να επιδοκιμάζουν κιόλας την μαύρη και φασιστική ενέργεια της κυβέρνησης. 

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είναι δύο διαφορετικά και τελείως διακριτά θέματα η απόλυση 2700 εργαζομένων και το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Για όσους δεν έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα, το μείζον είναι το "μαύρο".

----------


## vgiozo

> 18 μέρες που η κυβέρνηση έχει γράψει στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια την εντολή του ΣτΕ για ΑΜΕΣΗ επανέναρξη του προγράμματος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. (Φυσικά δεν είναι η μόνη παρανομία της και ίσως να είναι η πλέον "ασήμαντη" για την ζωή των πολιτών/υπηκόων αλλά σημαίνει τα πάντα για τη Δημοκρατία της ΝΔ/ΠΑΣΟΚ κυβέρνησής μας). 
> 
> Η ηλιθιότητα από τη μια και η συνενοχή από την άλλη των υπηκόων/ψηφοφόρων τους απλά τους κάνει να παρακολουθούν αδρανείς ή και να επιδοκιμάζουν κιόλας την μαύρη και φασιστική ενέργεια της κυβέρνησης. 
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είναι δύο διαφορετικά και τελείως διακριτά θέματα η απόλυση 2700 εργαζομένων και το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Για όσους δεν έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα, το μείζον είναι το "μαύρο".


Προσοχή γιατί αν "το μείζον είναι το μαύρο", μπορεί αύριο να στείλουν ΜΑΤ να διώξουν τους "καταληψίες" κοκ. Και κάποιοι από αυτούς που σκίζονται τώρα για την ΕΡΤ, θα αγωνίζονται αύριο να μπουν στη ΝΕΡΙΤ
Το μείζον δεν είναι το μαύρο, είναι το κλείσιμο δημόσιων οργανισμών/επιχειρήσεων και η "εκκαθάρισή" τους με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες...η αντιδημοκρατικότητα της διαδικασίας και οι συνέπειες για τους εργαζομένους...

Η επικέντρωση στο "μαύρο" πέρα από ό,τι οικονομικές ζημίες συνεπάγεται για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση (από αυτούς που υποτίθεται επιζητούν την εξυγίανση) περιορίζει τη ματιά αφενός σε ένα βραχυπρόθεσμο χρονικό πλαίσιο, αφετέρου αποκλείει τα "εργαλεία" του κλεισίματος την ΕΡΤ από το πεδίο της κριτικής, χρησιμεύοντας μόνο στη δραματοποίηση της κατάστασης...δραματοποίηση εν μέρει αποπροσανατολιστική θα έλεγα.
Μπορεί να ταιριάζει στη ΔΗΜΑΡ να επικεντρώνεται στο μαύρο, για τους υπόλοιπους νομίζω τα υπόλοιπα είναι ακόμη πιο σοβαρά και η εφαρμογή τους στην ΕΡΤ είναι απλώς πρόβα τζενεράλε για άλλα που έρχονται

----------


## Νικαετός

> Προσοχή γιατί αν "το μείζον είναι το μαύρο", μπορεί αύριο να στείλουν ΜΑΤ να διώξουν τους "καταληψίες" κοκ. Και κάποιοι από αυτούς που σκίζονται τώρα για την ΕΡΤ, θα αγωνίζονται αύριο να μπουν στη ΝΕΡΙΤ
> Το μείζον δεν είναι το μαύρο, είναι το κλείσιμο δημόσιων οργανισμών/επιχειρήσεων και η "εκκαθάρισή" τους με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες...η αντιδημοκρατικότητα της διαδικασίας και οι συνέπειες για τους εργαζομένους...


Ναι ωρέ vgiozo Το μείζον είναι οι ΠΝΠ (πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου), μη το τραβάς έτσι. Μιλάμε για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και ναι αυτό που μας έκανε ρεζίλι διεθνώς είναι το μαύρο πώς να το κάνουμε. 

Όσο για τους "καταληψίες", το μαύρο δεν έπεσε όταν έγινε "κατάληψη", αλλά πριν... Όσο λοιπόν δεν επανέρχεται το ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝ πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ και όχι οποιασδήποτε ΝΕΡΙΤ, παραβιάζεται το σύνταγμα και οι αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ.

Στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο. Σκέψου ότι θέλουν να πάνε τους εργαζόμενους στην ΔΑ στην ΕΛΑΣ... τραγικά πράγματα. Ήταν που ήταν ανεκπαίδευτοι/'ασχετοι οι αστυνομικοί θα πάνε τώρα και οι "κοβουμεκλησειςκαταβούληση καιμονοστουςπολιτικουςμαςαντιπάλους" και θα δέσει το γλυκό εντελώς. Μετά θα απορούμε πώς δύο δραπέτες ξεφτιλίζουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες ασφαλείας της χώρας....

----------


## vgiozo

> Ναι ωρέ vgiozo Το μείζον είναι οι ΠΝΠ (πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου), μη το τραβάς έτσι. Μιλάμε για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και ναι αυτό που μας έκανε ρεζίλι διεθνώς είναι το μαύρο πώς να το κάνουμε. 
> 
> Όσο για τους "καταληψίες", το μαύρο δεν έπεσε όταν έγινε "κατάληψη", αλλά πριν... Όσο λοιπόν δεν επανέρχεται το ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝ πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ και όχι οποιασδήποτε ΝΕΡΙΤ, παραβιάζεται το σύνταγμα και οι αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ.
> 
> Στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο. Σκέψου ότι θέλουν να πάνε τους εργαζόμενους στην ΔΑ στην ΕΛΑΣ... τραγικά πράγματα. Ήταν που ήταν ανεκπαίδευτοι/'ασχετοι οι αστυνομικοί θα πάνε τώρα και οι "κοβουμεκλησειςκαταβούληση καιμονοστουςπολιτικουςμαςαντιπάλους" και θα δέσει το γλυκό εντελώς. Μετά θα απορούμε πώς δύο δραπέτες ξεφτιλίζουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες ασφαλείας της χώρας....


Έχει σημασία πού εστιάζεται η ρητορική όμως, τί περιλαμβάνει, τί αφήνει απέξω και πώς προσδιορίζεται το πρόβλημα.

Κι επισημαίνω ότι πολλοί μιλούν για το "μαύρο" σε δραματικούς τόνους, αλλά ουσιαστικά είναι υπέρ του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ ζητούν την επίσπευση των διαδικασιών για λειτουργία της ΝΕΡΙΤ. Δεν πρέπει λοιπόν να γίνεται χωριστά λόγος για το "μαύρο" και για τον τρόπο που έπεσε το μαύρο.

Εσύ μπορεί να το θεωρείς αυτονόητο και καλά κάνεις, αλλά θα πρέπει να επισημαίνεται, γιατί η τροπικότητα της ρητορείας στον δημόσιο λόγο διαμορφωνει στάσεις και ορίζει πεδίο πιθανών ενεργειών στο μέλλον.
Η εστίαση στο μαύρο φαινομενικά εξυπηρετεί τις διεκδικήσεις των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ και της κοινωνίας, αλλά -σκόπιμα- περιορίζει το πεδίο της ανάλυσης και μάλιστα σε βραχυπρόθεσμο πλαίσιο.

Το μαύρο λοιπόν πολλοί εμίσησαν, τις ΠΝΠ, τα αντιδημοκρατικά μέτρα, τις απολύσεις, τις τροικανές επιταγές κοκ αρκετά λιγότεροι.

----------


## linman

*Η ΕΒU πιέζει για τηλεοπτική κάλυψη ενόψει της προεδρείας στην Ε.Ε!*
<<....Υπάρχουν αξεπέραστα προβλήματα με την πολιτική εμμονή της στο μαύρο της ΕΡΤ σε διεθνές πια επίπεδο. Αιτία οι υποχρεώσεις της χώρας στην Προεδρία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από την 1η Ιανουαρίου του 2014. Η EBU ξεκαθάρισε στην κυβέρνηση πως δεν πρόκειται να αποδεχθεί τη συμμετοχή ιδιωτικού φορέα τηλεόρασης στην κάλυψη των τηλεοπτικών υποχρεώσεων της Ελλάδας, τις οποίες αναλαμβάνει και υλοποιεί κάθε φορά ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας σε συνεργασία με την EBU. Ως αστείο μπορεί να εκληφθεί ότι ειδικά για την επόμενη προεδρία οι απαιτήσεις τηλεοπτικής κάλυψης σε επίπεδο Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης αφορούν σε παραγωγή και εκπομπή σήματος υψηλής ευκρίνειας (HDTV)! Η ηγεσία της EBU θα έχει συνάντηση με τον αρμόδιο υφυπουργό ΕΡΤ Παντελή Καψή στις 11 Ιουλίου...>>

http://greektv-com.blogspot.gr/

----------


## apnet

Μήπως να αλλάξουμε τόπο συγκέντρωσης και αντί να πηγαίνουμε έξω από την ΕΡΤ να πηγαίνουμε έξω από τον άρειο πάγο; Λέω μήπως.

Το θέμα χρήζει εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης. Εδώ και χρόνια βιάζεται βάναυσα κάθε είδος συνταγματικότητας και δικαιοσύνης. Δηλαδή αυτό δεν ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα; Τι άλλο πρέπει να γίνει; Είναι σημαντικότερα άραγε τα κακώς κείμενα της ΕΡΤ και οι υπάλληλοι βύσματα από την τήρηση του συντάγματος και το να ενεργεί η κυβέρνηση σύμφωνα με αυτό;

Υ.Γ Αλήθεια τώρα πιστεύει κανείς ότι το καινούριο μαγαζάκι που θέλουν να ανοίξουν θα προσλάβει μέσω ΑΣΕΠ και με διαφανείς διαδικασίες και δεν θα μπουν βύσματα και καθεστωτικοί υπάλληλοι;

Υ.Γ 2 Αλήθεια πιστεύει κανείς ότι την οικονομία μας την χαντάκωνε πιο πολύ η ΕΡΤ και όχι όσα χρωστάνε τα ιδιωτικά/καθεστωτικά κανάλια και τα ίδια τα κόματα; 

Υ.Γ 3 Να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι και να βλέπουμε την αλήθεια όχι ό,τι πλασάρουν τα παπαγαλάκια.

Υ.Γ 4 Πες όχι στο σανό, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!

----------


## MNP-10

> Μήπως να αλλάξουμε τόπο συγκέντρωσης και αντί να πηγαίνουμε έξω από την ΕΡΤ να πηγαίνουμε έξω από τον άρειο πάγο; Λέω μήπως.
> 
> Το θέμα χρήζει εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης. Εδώ και χρόνια βιάζεται βάναυσα κάθε είδος συνταγματικότητας και δικαιοσύνης. Δηλαδή αυτό δεν ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα; Τι άλλο πρέπει να γίνει; Είναι σημαντικότερα άραγε τα κακώς κείμενα της ΕΡΤ και οι υπάλληλοι βύσματα από την τήρηση του συντάγματος και το να ενεργεί η κυβέρνηση σύμφωνα με αυτό;


Αρειος Παγος & ΣτΕ* δεν εχουν δωσει τα καλυτερα "δειγματα" για τη προασπιση του Συνταγματος και των δικαιωματων των πολιτων. Τα χαρατσια που τα εβγαζαν αντισυνταγματικα οι πρωτοδικες, τα κομπλαριζε ο Αρειος Παγος. Την υποθεση πολιτικης παρεμβασης στους Πεπονη/Μουζακιτη, την εθαψε ο Αρειος Παγος και τους εβγαλε "φαντασμενους" χωρις ουτε καν να τους αφησει να υποβαλουν υπομνημα - και μετα το φιασκο της συγκαλυψης, ξανανοιξαν την υποθεση για να τη ξανακλεισουν παλι σε χρονο express.

* http://dimitriskazakis.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_25.html

----------


## mpetou

οι τυποι που κυβερνανε τωρα εκτος απο πουλημενοι ειναι και ανικανοι

----------


## apnet

> Αρειος Παγος & ΣτΕ* δεν εχουν δωσει τα καλυτερα "δειγματα" για τη προασπιση του Συνταγματος και των δικαιωματων των πολιτων. Τα χαρατσια που τα εβγαζαν αντισυνταγματικα οι πρωτοδικες, τα κομπλαριζε ο Αρειος Παγος. Την υποθεση πολιτικης παρεμβασης στους Πεπονη/Μουζακιτη, την εθαψε ο Αρειος Παγος και τους εβγαλε "φαντασμενους" χωρις ουτε καν να τους αφησει να υποβαλουν υπομνημα - και μετα το φιασκο της συγκαλυψης, ξανανοιξαν την υποθεση για να τη ξανακλεισουν παλι σε χρονο express.
> 
> * http://dimitriskazakis.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_25.html


Μα γι΄αυτό ακριβώς... Όχι επειδή είναι "καθαροί" και "σωτήρες" αλλά για να δωθεί το μήνυμα τι ακριβώς θέλουμε... ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## 29gk

> οι τυποι που κυβερνανε τωρα εκτος απο πουλημενοι ειναι και ανικανοι


Eαν επιτρεπεις μια μικρη διορθωση.

Συμφωνω απολυτα στο "πουλημενοι" καθοτι ειναι ενα απαραιτητο προσον για να ανελιχτει καποιος στα κυβερνητικα κλιμακια, αλλα το "ανικανοι" θα πρεπει να διευκρινηστει καλυτερα. Ειναι οντως ανικανοι στο να κυβερνησουν την χωρα οπως και να την οδηγησουν στην προοδο, αλλα ικανοτατοι σε οτι αφορα την προασπιση των δικων τους συμφεροντων.

Ενα μικρο δειγμα που λεει πολλα, παρα πολλα




> *Το... "δωράκι" της Eurobank στον Πέτρο Κωστόπουλο!*
> 13:03 6/7/2013 - Πηγή: Παραπολιτικά
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο "καλοκαιρινό" δωράκι, έκανε η προηγούμενη διοίκηση της Eurobank στο Πέτρο Κωστόπουλο, που θυμίζουμε πως πέρυσι είχε χρεοκοπήσει η εταιρεία του. Με μία "περίεργη" απόφαση η Eurobank έδωσε "χάρη" στον Πέτρο Κωστόπουλο, με αποτέλεσμα ο αμφιλεγόμενος εκδότης να είναι με την σύζυγο του Τζένη Μπαλατσινού, στην Μύκονο, κάνοντας ζωή και κότα, σαν να μην συμβάινει τίποτα, ενώ δεν έχει κατασχεθεί κανένα από τα δύο σπίτια του , σε Φιλοθέη και Μύκονο, που είχαν αγοραστεί με δάνεια της τράπεζας. Την ίδια ώρα οι εργαζόμενοι, προσπαθούν ακόμη και σήμερα να εξασφαλίσουν τα χρωστούμενα, από τον πάλαι ποτέ εκλεκτό εκδότη του ΠΑΣΟΚ και μετρ της δημοσιογραφίας του life style....

----------


## Helix

Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της δικής τους ανικανότητας, αλλά και της δική μας ανέχειας!

----------


## Delios64bit

Και για να ενισχυσουμε λίγο το όλο σκεπτικό της περίεργης κατάστασης ειναι η πληροφορία που τελικα οσο περνάνε οι ώρες ολο και περισσοτερο επιεβεβαιώνεται Ακουγεται οτι Η ΝΕΡΙΤ ετοιμαζεται να βγει απο ώρα σε ωρα απο ιδωτικό στουντιο γνωρίζουμε αλλα δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρουμε ποιο είναι αυτο περιμένουμενουμε απο τα Μεγαλα καναλια να  ανακοινώσουν  ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΠΩΣ ??? 

Ελπίζω να μην αυξηθεί πάνω απο το διπλάσιο το τέλος που πληρώνουμε για την ΝΕΡΙΤ επειδη πρέπει να ξαναφτιαχτεί απο την αρχη ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ. Και δεν καταλαβα γιατι ξαφνικα πρεπει να πληρώσουμε τα πάντα απο την αρχη και συνάμα να πληρωσουμε ιδιωτικούς φορείς για να "δημόσια τηλεόραση" 





> Μήπως να αλλάξουμε τόπο συγκέντρωσης και αντί να πηγαίνουμε έξω από την ΕΡΤ να πηγαίνουμε έξω από τον άρειο πάγο; Λέω μήπως.
> 
> Το θέμα χρήζει εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης. Εδώ και χρόνια βιάζεται βάναυσα κάθε είδος συνταγματικότητας και δικαιοσύνης. Δηλαδή αυτό δεν ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα; Τι άλλο πρέπει να γίνει; Είναι σημαντικότερα άραγε τα κακώς κείμενα της ΕΡΤ και οι υπάλληλοι βύσματα από την τήρηση του συντάγματος και το να ενεργεί η κυβέρνηση σύμφωνα με αυτό;
> 
> Υ.Γ Αλήθεια τώρα πιστεύει κανείς ότι το καινούριο μαγαζάκι που θέλουν να ανοίξουν θα προσλάβει μέσω ΑΣΕΠ και με διαφανείς διαδικασίες και δεν θα μπουν βύσματα και καθεστωτικοί υπάλληλοι;
> 
> Υ.Γ 2 Αλήθεια πιστεύει κανείς ότι την οικονομία μας την χαντάκωνε πιο πολύ η ΕΡΤ και όχι όσα χρωστάνε τα ιδιωτικά/καθεστωτικά κανάλια και τα ίδια τα κόματα; 
> 
> Υ.Γ 3 Να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι και να βλέπουμε την αλήθεια όχι ό,τι πλασάρουν τα παπαγαλάκια.
> ...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ακουγεται οτι Η ΝΕΡΙΤ ετοιμαζεται να βγει απο ώρα σε ωρα απο ιδωτικό στουντιο γνωρίζουμε αλλα δεν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρουμε ποιο είναι αυτο


Tι εννοείς γνωρίζουμε αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται? Μυστικό θα είναι??

----------


## Delios64bit

Οπως ακριβως ακουγεται ειναι γνωστο αλλα μη ανακοινωσιμο

----------


## GetRid

ΕΔΩ ΝΕΡΙΤ! ΕΔΩ ΝΕΡΙΤ! Σας μιλά η φωνή των φερέφωνων διαπλεκόμενων δημοσιογράφων!  :Laughing:

----------


## linman

*Δημοσιογράφοι ΕΡΤ: Το πραξικόπημα κλιμακώνεται…*

«Μετά τα Γεράνεια, ακολουθεί ο Αίνος, το Παναχαϊκό όρος και το Δασύλλιο Πάτρας. Με τη συνοδεία αστυνομικών δυνάμεων ιδιώτες τεχνικοί ρίχνουν και…άλλο μαύρο στις συχνότητες της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης», αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή του το συντονιστικό δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ 

http://www.enikos.gr/media/158106,Dh...ma_klimak.html

----------


## fsmpoing

Έκπληξη θα είναι το όνομα της νέας  Δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης

κλικ iefimerida.gr/news

...Mαλλον θα το λενε

SS-TV 

- (το ss και απο το ss) 
*S*uccess *S*tory *Tv*

----------


## linman

*Ανταποκριτής της ΕΡΤ κατέθεσε μήνυση κατά του Α. Σαμαρά !*

Ανταποκριτής της ΕΡΤ κατέθεσε μήνυση κατά του Α. Σαμαρά ! Την προσεχή Πέμπτη ο δημοσιογράφος και ανταποκριτής της ΕΡΤ, Αλέκος Μάρκελλος, θα καταθέσει μήνυση μέσω των δικηγόρων του σε Αθήνα και Βρυξέλλες, κατά του πρωθυπουργού της χώρας, Αντώνη Σαμαρά, όπως προανήγγειλε μέσω της προσωπικής του σελίδας στο facebook.

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσιογράφο, που τα τελευταία χρόνια ζει και εργάζεται στην Αυστραλία ως ανταποκριτής της ΕΡΤ μαζι με τη συζυγο του 'Εμμα Παπαεμμανουήλ, μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι ουδέποτε έβλαψε το κοινό καλό.

Διαβάστε το κείμενο που ανήρτησε ο Αλέκος Μάρκελλος όπως δημοσιεύεται στο protothema: "Καταθέτω μήνυση σε βάρος του πρωθυπουργού Αντώνη Σαμαρά για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Εργάστηκα στην ΕΡΤ ως δημοσιογράφος από το 2001. Κάνοντας ισοζύγιο (όχι φαντασιακό αλλά πραγματικό) γνωρίζω πως στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση είμαι στο συν:

http://patrasevents.gr/Politics/3712...-antoni-samara

----------


## Νικαετός

> Οπως ακριβως ακουγεται ειναι γνωστο αλλα μη ανακοινωσιμο


Eννοείς ότι το ξέρεις και δεν μας το λες?? Αν είναι μυστικό τότε πώς είναι γνωστό?

----------


## aroutis

> Οπως ακριβως ακουγεται ειναι γνωστο αλλα μη ανακοινωσιμο


Γνωστό σε ποιούς, μη ανακοινώσιμο γιατί ακριβώς; 

Εχεις σχέση με τον νέο φορέα και εχεις υπογράψει NDA ;

----------


## linman

ΓΑΛΛΙΚΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΕΙΟ.Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ συνεχίζουν να εργάζονται δωρεάν με περισσότερους θεατές από ποτέ.
Τρεις εβδομάδες μετά το αμφιλεγόμενο κλείσιμο του, στο κρατικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα, στην ΕΡΤ, ένας αριθμός εργαζομένων εξακολουθεί να εργάζεται εκεί δωρεάν, παράγον τας προγράμματα για το διαδίκτυο. Ειρωνικό είναι πως η ιστοσελίδα της προσελκύει τώρα πολύ περισσότερους θεατές από ό, τι προσέλκυε ποτέ θεατές το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι.

http://friktoria.blogspot.gr/2013/07/video.html

----------


## VasP

Πήρε και το Eurobasket 2013 ο ΟΤΕ TV
'Ο OTE TV συνεχίζει να σαρώνει και μετά απ' όλα τα μεγάλα ποδοσφαιρικά πρωταθλήματα της Ευρώπης και το NBA πήρε και τα δικαιώματα του Εurobasket της Σλοβενίας!' 'Ματς του Eurobasket 2013 θα δείχνει κι ο ΑΝΤ1, μια κι η FIBA έχει ως όρο τα δικαιώματα να πηγαίνουν και σε ένα ελεύθερο κανάλι και λογικά τα ματς της Εθνικής Ελλάδος θα τα προβάλει ο ΑΝΤ1.'




Εκεί που θα βλέπαμε ολόκληρο το Ευρωμπάσκετ σε υψηλή ευκρίνεια (HD) τώρα θα δούμε 5-6 ματς της Εθνικής σε κακή εικόνα, με συνεχείς διαφημίσεις και με τους μέτριους σπίκερ του ΑΝΤ1.

Μέχρι και η Αλβανία έχει δημόσιο (ελεύθερο) κανάλι υψηλής ευκρίνειας (HD) : RTSH HD a digital channel launched in 2012 broadcasts TVSH shows in high-definition quality.

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα η νέα ΕΡΤ του Σαμαρά δεν θα έχει κανάλι HD επειδή οι μεγαλοκαναλάρχες φίλοι του πρωθυπουργού μας δεν έχουν λεφτά να ανοίξουν και αυτοί αντίστοιχο κανάλι. Ότι πουν οι Ψυχάρης-Μπόμπολας-Αλαφούζος και σια.

----------


## psyxakias

ΣΚΑΙ: "Ελληνική Δημόσια Τηλεόραση" στον αέρα απ' το πρωί της Τετάρτης
http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...-tis-tetartis/

----------


## gkamared

Η Ελληνική Δημοσιά Τηλεόραση είπαν ότι θα παίζει ένα κανάλι η παλιά ΝΕΤ εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγω δεν έκλεισαν τα ΕΤ 1 και 3 και να μην γινόντουσαν χαμός για το τίποτα, μήπως ήθελε να πάει σε εκλογές όπως είπε χθες ο Κουβελης και δεν τον άφησαν οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι του :Question:

----------


## phantom77

Έβγαλε καρτέλες. Σοβαρά μιλάμε;; Σαν να βλέπω λογότυπο καναλιού της κακιάς ώρας!

----------


## Νικαετός

To αίσχος... τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## Helix

Ε και τι δείχνει; Μια υδρόγειο...

----------


## phantom77

Μόνο σε μένα η γραμματοσειρά και η όλη αισθητική θυμίζει...Καρατζαφέρη;

Τι έγινε Αντωνάκη; Προσεγγίζουμε τα "δικά μας τα παιδιά";

----------


## Νικαετός

Από στούντιο του ΜΕΓΚΑ στην παιανία τελικά. Σοβαρό μυστικό. (Ή από το μέγκα ή από τον Σκάι θα ήταν).

Και η δήλωση Καψή σε ερώτηση από πόύ εκπέμπει η ΕΔΤ: " Έχει γίνει ΜΙΑ συμφωνία και εκπέμπουμε από ΕΝΑ στούντιο".  :ROFL:  :Worthy:

----------


## gkamared

> Πήρε και το Eurobasket 2013 ο ΟΤΕ TV
> 'Ο OTE TV συνεχίζει να σαρώνει και μετά απ' όλα τα μεγάλα ποδοσφαιρικά πρωταθλήματα της Ευρώπης και το NBA πήρε και τα δικαιώματα του Εurobasket της Σλοβενίας!' 'Ματς του Eurobasket 2013 θα δείχνει κι ο ΑΝΤ1, μια κι η FIBA έχει ως όρο τα δικαιώματα να πηγαίνουν και σε ένα ελεύθερο κανάλι και λογικά τα ματς της Εθνικής Ελλάδος θα τα προβάλει ο ΑΝΤ1.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκεί που θα βλέπαμε ολόκληρο το Ευρωμπάσκετ σε υψηλή ευκρίνεια (HD) τώρα θα δούμε 5-6 ματς της Εθνικής σε κακή εικόνα, με συνεχείς διαφημίσεις και με τους μέτριους σπίκερ του ΑΝΤ1.
> 
> Μέχρι και η Αλβανία έχει δημόσιο (ελεύθερο) κανάλι υψηλής ευκρίνειας (HD) : RTSH HD a digital channel launched in 2012 broadcasts TVSH shows in high-definition quality.
> ...


Βασικά αν διάβασες την ανακηρύσσει του ιστιοχόρου της fiba λέει ότι συμφωνηθεί με την απόφαση του υπουργείου οικονομικών καθώς είναι όρος να τα παίρνει και ελεύθερο καναλιού μπράβο στο ΟΤΕ φυσικά γιατί εκμεταλλευτικό μια σπουδαιά ευκαιριακή κατάσταση και σαρώνει αυτί την περίοδο άντε επιτελούς δεν τα δίνουν σε ένα κανάλι και περιμένω από την nova ανάλογες κίνησης εφόσον υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## Helix

Δημόσια τηλεόραση από ιδιωτικό στούντιο... γελάνε και οι πέτρες!

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> Βασικά αν διάβασες την ανακηρύσσει του ιστιοφόρου της fiba


Έχει ιστιοφόρο η FIBA; Και ανακηρύσσει κιόλας; 

Άτιμη αυτόματη διόρθωση!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gkamared

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει ιστιοφόρο η FIBA; Και ανακηρύσσει κιόλας; 
> 
> Άτιμη αυτόματη διόρθωση!




Off Topic


		οντως :Whistle:  :Laughing:

----------


## Helix

Χαχα! Ο Παπαδάκης χλευάζει το νέο όνομα και διερωτάται πώς προφέρεται το ΕΔΤ  :Laughing:

----------


## GetRid

> Μόνο σε μένα η γραμματοσειρά και η όλη αισθητική θυμίζει...Καρατζαφέρη;
> 
> Τι έγινε Αντωνάκη; Προσεγγίζουμε τα "δικά μας τα παιδιά";


Αισθητική επιπέδου logo31. Χαμηλή αντάξια της δεξιάς.

----------


## mpetou

σημερα γινανε register τα domains εδτ.gr και edt.gr
απο το papaki Και hyperhosting αντιστοιχα κατι μου λεει οτι το 1 απο τα 2 το εχει παρει domainer

----------


## Pan_1

Προχωραει η υποθεση.

----------


## psyxakias

Ορίστε τι γκρινιάζουμε, "λύθηκε" και το θέμα της απόφασης του ΣτΕ, αδιάλειπτη εκπομπή προγράμματος και ενημερωτικών εκπομπών - ειδήσεων τίτλων:

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...-neo-logotupo/
Μιλώντας στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό Mega, o κ. Καψής διευκρίνισε ότι το πρόγραμμα θα περιλαμβάνει ταινίες και ντοκιμαντέρ, ενώ θα περνούν και κάποιες ειδήσεις, με τη μορφή τίτλων.

----------


## gkamared

Η αποφαση του ΣΤΕ δεν ερφαμοστικε και εδω υπαρχει θεμα *πατριωτισμου* παιδια. Αν μια επιχείρηση κάνει το ίδιο να μην μιλήσουν μετά.

----------


## sotos65

Ακόμα και αυτό να μπορούσε να δεχθεί κάποιος (ότι αυτό το κατασκεύασμα, με τις κάρτες, τις όποιες ταινίες και ντοκιμαντέρ, είναι εκπομπή δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, κι όχι οι δοκιμαστικές της ΤΕΔ του 1966) πολύ δύσκολα όσο καλόπιστος κι αν είναι θα μπορούσε να θεωρήσει ότι "λύνει" (ακόμα και με τα εισαγωγικά δηλαδή) το θέμα με το ΣτΕ, διότι υπάρχουν κι άλλες τυπικές παράμετροι (πέρα από τα ουσιαστικά ζητήματα που αφορούν το όλο εγχείρημα) που υποκριτικά ξεχνά ο κος Καψής. Που είναι η πανελλαδική εμβέλεια αυτού του σταθμού κατ' αρχήν; Αρκεί η εκπομπή στην Αθήνα δηλαδή για να φύγει το "μαύρο"; Που είναι οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί και το internet;

----------


## aroutis

Εδώ εκπεμπουν δημόσιο μεσο από ιδιωτικό σταθμό. Για τι συζητάμε;

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Forum Runner

----------


## nostra_fora

Και εντελως τυχαια τις ημερες του πολυνομοσχεδιου

----------


## 29gk

Ας περιμενουμε λιγο καιρο. Να δουμε πως θα κσταφερουν να τα βγαλουν περα με τετοιους πανικοβλητους ερασιτεχνισμους.

----------


## alekan

Θυμίζει λίγο κι αυτό



Αλλά κι αυτό

----------


## washcloud

Στις 7 "ανοικτή συζήτηση" με εργαζομένους ΕΡΤ αλλά και άλλων οργανισμών, εταιριών κλπ.
Αναμένεται ενδιαφέρουσα. Συντονιστείτε.

----------


## raspoutiv

@alekan

αν το τελευταίο δεν είναι μοντάζ πρόκειται περί κλοπής

το ρετιρέ μου το θύμισε κι εμένα αμέσως

----------


## OnAl3rt

ΕΔΤ... Αυτό το πράμα δεν προφέρετε με τίποτα... lol...

@alekan (Σημείωση: Το κείμενο αυτό και η φωτογραφία που το συνοδεύει, αποτελούν προϊόν επινόησης με στόχο τη σάτιρα και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Καταναλώστε τα υπεύθυνα)

----------


## gkamared

> ΕΔΤ... Αυτό το πράμα δεν προφέρετε με τίποτα... lol...
> 
> @alekan (Σημείωση: Το κείμενο αυτό και η φωτογραφία που το συνοδεύει, αποτελούν προϊόν επινόησης με στόχο τη σάτιρα και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Καταναλώστε τα υπεύθυνα)


Η σατιρα σημερα ειναι η πραγματικοτητα

----------


## OnAl3rt

Παρασκευή 12 Ιουλίου στις 8 μ.μ.- Δυνάμωσε τη φωνή σου με τη ζωντανή φωνή της ΕΡΤ

----------


## apnet

Θα έλεγα πως είναι όλοι τους για τη φυλακή αλλά η καλύτερη λύση είναι δήμευση της περιουσίας ΟΛΩΝ και ΕΞΟΡΙΑ για να μην τους ταΐζουμε κι από πάνω.

Πριν λίγα χρόνια τον βλέπαμε να προσπαθεί να πουλήσει βιβλία μέσω τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής γκαρίζοντας. Σήμερα υπουργός υγείας: Γεωργιάδης....

Στις προηγούμενες δημοτικές εκλογές δεν εξελέγει καν δήμαρχος Γλυφάδας (με πολλούς δεξιούς ο δήμος). Σήμερα υπουργός ναυτιλίας: Βαρβιτσιώτης...

Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ήταν ένας χαμηλών τόνων βλακάκος που το έβλεπες κι έλεγες τι είναι τούτο. Σήμερα κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος: Κεδίκογλου

ΟΛΑ αυτά τα χρόνια βγάζει νόμους που καλύπτουν μεγαλοκαρχαρίες, υπουργούς, βουλευτές, το γνωστό χαράτσι και διέλυσε και το κόμμα του. Σήμερα υπουργός εξωτερικών: Βενιζέλος...

Πριν πολλά χρόνια ως δημοσιογράφος λοιδορούσε στην εκπομπή του με αίσχιστο τρόπο αυτόν (δείτε το κομμάτι με την πίτσα...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HslpPf86-eU . Σήμερα υπουργός αθλητισμού: Παναγιωτόπουλος...

Ο καθυστερημένος, που τον βλέπεις να μιλά και νομίζει ότι ή είναι σε άλλο πλανήτη. Σήμερα υπουργός διοικητικής μεταρρύθμισης: Μητσοτάκης...

Και απλά ανέφερα τα πιο τρανταχτά που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό... Δηλαδή στην χειρότερη και πιο δύσκολη στιγμή της χώρας έχουμε βάλει στα κρίσιμα πόστα τους καλύτερους.... Αφήσαμε στην άκρη το κομματικό και προσωπικό συμφέρον και βάλαμε την αφρόκρεμα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας....

Τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στην εξουσία σημαίνει ότι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ αξιόλογος άνθρωπος δεν αφήνεται να ανέβει στην επιφάνεια και να παίξει ρόλο στην εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων. Όταν το ταβάνι σου είναι τα σκουπίδια, τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, φαντάσου τη πίεση ασκείς στην κοινωνία, σε τι σημείο φτάνεις τον υπόλοιπο λαό, τι παραδείγματα περνάς. Γίνε καραγκιόζης, πιόνι, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για να καταφέρεις κι εσύ κάτι στη ζωή σου; Αυτό είναι το μήνυμα;

Σιχαμάρα και αναγούλα. ΤΡΑΓΕΛΑΦΟΣ. Πραγματικά το έχουν καταφέρει μόνο και μόνο επειδή κανείς δεν μπορούσε να το διανοηθεί ότι θα καταντούσαμε να μας κυβερνούν τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και τα σκουπίδια.

----------


## linman

*ΣΑΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΦΙΑ ΣΑΚΟΡΑΦΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ MEDIA ΣΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΗ*

Ένα απόσπασμα από την εξαιρετική της ομιλία

Πέντε, δέκα οικογένειες που λυμαίνονται το κράτος τολμώντας κιόλας να αποκαλούνται επιχειρηματίες, ληστεύοντας και ιδιοποιούμενοι με τον πιο αισχρό τρόπο ό,τι παράγει αυτός ο λαός και που με τον καρπό αυτής της ληστείας σταδιακά κατάφεραν να ελέγχουν όλη την επικράτεια. Έτσι κατάφεραν να επηρεάζουν και να επιβάλουν πολιτικούς και πολιτικές. Και επειδή τα γραπτά μένουν αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς που ονομάζονται όμιλοι και οι οποίοι σήμερα, στη σημερινή Επιτροπή, μάλλον παρίστανται...

http://www.e-tetradio.gr/ar9274el_sa...astivoyli.html

----------


## fsmpoing

Την Σοφια την ξεραμε ως εξαιρετικο τυπακι  
Αυτο απο οσους την ζησαμε οταν εμενε και ειχε γυμναστηριο στο Μαρουσι


Τωρα εχω την εντυπωση πως αμα αρχισει να τα χωνει καποιος - αυτος θα ειναι στο (στυλ) Σοφια 
...Απο την αλλη μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι αργουνε, και που στην ουσια δεν εχουν ξεκινησει ακομα

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα ενω πριν επι πολυπαθης  ΕΡΤ σποραδικα και θολα εβλεπα τα κρατικα καναλια, 
τωρα με το δηθεν νεο φορεα εχω τρια με το σημα της πολανιτικης ΕΔΤ - μπολεκ/ρετιρε. 
Μηπως εχει σχεση με την... DIGEA?  Της τα δωσανε ολα τα ψηφιακα ή ακομη;  :Razz: 




Off Topic


		"Τα στερνα τιμουν τα πρωτα" λεει η παροιμια
 και ισως η Σακοραφα αποτελεσει μια φωτεινη εξαιρεση για οσους ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ την γνωριζουν απο πρωτο χερι!  :Thinking: 
Ειχε "πουλησει" κανονικα την σχεδον συμφωνημενη συμμαχια
 κοντρα στον αυτοκρατορα Τζανικο παραμονες εκλογων στο ονομα του αγαπημενου της πασοκ και υπο την αμεση επιρροη του συζυγου της... 
Τεταρτη θητεια και μεγα οικονομικο πανηγυρι γυρω απο το ATHENS 2004 στο δημο και καταστροφη τουλαχιστον τεσσαρων πλατειων, περαν ολων των αλλων :Twisted Evil:

----------


## fsmpoing

Νικη οκ αλλα (εκανα δεκα edit να το γραψω και να μην αρχισει εξαιτιας μου σπαμαρισμα παλι)

- - - Updated - - -

αν και τωρα που το λες .... λεω για πολυ παλιοτερα
...αρα παει και αυτη
και σαφως ειναι αυτο που ελεγα παντα 

*Spoiler:*




			Πως στη βουλη-και οχι μονο- ολοι οι κ...δες μια εταιρεια

----------


## gkamared

Η *ερτ* παρήγαγε έργο η* δημοτική αστυνομία* δεν παράγει έργο αυτό που θέλει το κράτος είναι *αξιολόγηση και οργάνωση*. Η ΕΡΤ παρήγαγε έργο όσο και αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους , *τέλος*

----------


## grayden

> Η *ερτ* παρήγαγε έργο η* δημοτική αστυνομία* δεν παράγει έργο αυτό που θέλει το κράτος είναι *αξιολόγηση και οργάνωση*. Η ΕΡΤ παρήγαγε έργο όσο και αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους , *τέλος*


Όχι και δεν παρήγαγε έργο η δημοτική. Όσο επέτρεπαν οι απο πάνω και οι αρμοδιότητες που τους δόθηκαν μια χαρά τα πήγαιναν.

----------


## MNP-10

http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?o...ult&Itemid=104

ΓΕΛΑΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ...

----------


## leros2004

> http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?o...ult&Itemid=104
> 
> ΓΕΛΑΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ...


Ψεύτικη είναι ...

----------


## MNP-10

Ποια ειναι ψευτικη? Η καρτα της ΕΔΤ ή η ειδηση του blog?

----------


## leros2004

> Ποια ειναι ψευτικη? Η καρτα της ΕΔΤ ή η ειδηση του blog?


Ο Gorbi.... το γραφουνε κα ιαπο κατωτα σχόλια 
http://d1k4es7bw1lvxt.cloudfront.net...=290&width=427

----------


## MNP-10

Λολ... εχω scriptblock / adblock, δε φαινεται τιποτα εκει που εχει σχολια - μονο ασπρο. Γλεντια λεμε, μας τρολαρουν...

----------


## washcloud

Νταξ' και συ...Δεν χρειάζεσαι να βλέπεις τα σχόλια, ώστε να μην τσιμπάς τόσο εύκολα... Κοπρόσκυλα είναι, δεν είναι ηλίθιοι...Ακόμη κι ένα κομματικό στέλεχος με σχετικές γραφιστικές γνώσεις να βάλουν να τους ξεπετάξει ένα τόσο απλοϊκό logo, το μπορούν...Δεν είχαν δα κι ανάγκη να γκουγκλάρουν για να βρουν κάτι έτοιμο να τους κάψει....Πόσο μάλλον το κραγμένο μιας φωτό που να απεικονίζει τον Ξεπουλησώφ...Basta, e...

(...εκτός κι αν λειτούργησε συνειρμικά : πιτσαδόρος ο ένας - "πιτσαδόρος" κι ό άλλος, οπότε ήταν "λογικό" να "κλέψουν" απ' αυτόν...)

----------


## apnet

Άραγε πληρώνουνε το μέγκα για τα στούντιο...; Θα μου πεις τι να πληρώσουν εδώ με τις κινήσεις αυτές τους δίνουν στο χέρι χρήμα με το τσουβάλι....

Η ξεφτίλα η ίδια.

----------


## MNP-10

> Κοπρόσκυλα είναι, δεν είναι ηλίθιοι...


Εδωσαν τα διαπιστευτηρια εξυπναδας τους με το domain της ΝΕΡΙΤ  :Whistle:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έχει να πέσει πολύ trolling με την ΕΔΤ και εγώ βρήκα μια "είδηση" σε blog οτι τώρα παίζουν κάτι περίεργες ταινίες. Αλλά ας μην μπώ στον κόπο να αναπαράγω ιντερνετικά σκουπίδια.

----------


## gkamared

> Όχι και δεν παρήγαγε έργο η δημοτική. Όσο επέτρεπαν οι απο πάνω και οι αρμοδιότητες που τους δόθηκαν μια χαρά τα πήγαιναν.


Ποίο έργο παρήγαγε η δημοτική αστυνομία :Question:  :Wink:

----------


## fsmpoing

τους εφτιαξα καλυτερα το σημα  http://imageshack.us/a/img841/607/akv2.jpg

----------


## Helix

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## eqvus

http://www.ertopen.com/

Εχει και άλλος πρόβλημα με το σιτε ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα;

----------


## Helix

Ούτε 'δώ παίζει το stream

----------


## euri

> http://www.ertopen.com/
> 
> Εχει και άλλος πρόβλημα με το σιτε ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα;


Με το site όχι, ανοίγει μια χαρά.  Το stream όμως εδώ δεν παίζει.

----------


## eqvus

Οκ ευχαριστώ, το ίδιο και εδώ :Smile: 
Τι έγινε , τίτλοι τέλους ; Να το γυρίσουμε στην ΔΤ ;

ΟΚ Επανήλθε.

----------


## VasP

Σε κάποια παλιά αρχεία πρέπει να είχε αποτυπωθεί μόνιμα το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ. Εδώ καλύπτουν το λογότυπο της ΕΤ1 (το οποίο αχνοφαίνεται)

----------


## fsmpoing

Το ΔΤ σαν Δημοσιο Ταμειο μοιαζει



> Σε κάποια παλιά αρχεία πρέπει να είχε αποτυπωθεί μόνιμα το λογότυπο της ΕΡΤ. Εδώ καλύπτουν το λογότυπο της ΕΤ1 (το οποίο αχνοφαίνεται)


Ναι το ειχαν πει πως θα βαλουν τα παλια, δε θα αγοραζαν καινουργια τωρα... αλλα και το λογοτυπο μονιμη σταμπα ;

----------


## euri

Σε λίγο θα γίνει ΔΝΤ...

----------


## GetRid

Tα πολυπρόσωπα και πολύδαπανα διοικητικά σχήματα της ΝΕΡΙΤ θα εχουν εξαιρετικά μακρόχρονες θητείες. Το ισχυρότερο δε όλων διοικητικό σχήμα θα έχει θητεία ...9 χρόνια(!), 2 τετραετίες και κάτι. ώστε όταν θα πέσει αυτό το καθεστώς να μπορεί για πολλά χρόνια να χρησιμοποιεί την ΝΕΡΙΤ για προπαγάνδα υπέρ του! Απαραίτητη κίνηση για το σημερινό φαύλο καθεστώς, αν σκεφτεί κανείς την απήχηση που θα έχει η ενημερωση από μια δημοκρατική ΕΡΤ.

Διαβάστε εδώ για τον σκανδαλώδη τρόπο που στήνουν την ΝΕΡΙΤ

----------


## fsmpoing

Το stream τωρα παιζει http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## anon

> Tα πολυπρόσωπα και πολύδαπανα διοικητικά σχήματα της ΝΕΡΙΤ θα εχουν εξαιρετικά μακρόχρονες θητείες. Το ισχυρότερο δε όλων διοικητικό σχήμα θα έχει θητεία ...9 χρόνια(!), 2 τετραετίες και κάτι. ώστε όταν θα πέσει αυτό το καθεστώς να μπορεί για πολλά χρόνια να χρησιμοποιεί την ΝΕΡΙΤ για προπαγάνδα υπέρ του! Απαραίτητη κίνηση για το σημερινό φαύλο καθεστώς, αν σκεφτεί κανείς την απήχηση που θα έχει η ενημερωση από μια δημοκρατική ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Διαβάστε εδώ για τον σκανδαλώδη τρόπο που στήνουν την ΝΕΡΙΤ


Nα το κάνουν. Και να βγεί άλλη κυβέρνηση, και να κάνει ΠΝΠ και να διαλυσει την ΝΕΡΙΤ για να κάνει την ΝΕΡΙΤ2 ... Θα γελάσουμε  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## GetRid

> Nα το κάνουν. Και να βγεί άλλη κυβέρνηση, και να κάνει ΠΝΠ και να διαλυσει την ΝΕΡΙΤ για να κάνει την ΝΕΡΙΤ2 ... Θα γελάσουμε


Το ειρωνικό είναι ότι μόνο με τέτοιον τρόπο όπως φαίνεται θα ξεμπερδέψουν οι καινούργιοι με την φαύλη κληρονομιά.

----------


## anon

Aφου οι τρέχοντες έχουν κάνει ήδη την αρχή, ότι και να γίνει, εαν στην επόμενη κυβέρνηση δεν εξυπηρετεί το στατους της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης (σιγά, σιγά να ξεχνάμε το ΕΡΤ  :Razz:   :Razz: ) πολύ απλά θα εφαρμόσουν την ήδη "επιτυχημένη" συνταγή... Αρα δεν πα ναναι και ισόβια τα μέλη και οι εργαζόμενοι της ΝΕΡΙΤ... Εαν δεν γουστάρει ο επόμενος, θα τους στείλει και αυτούς στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος...

----------


## GetRid

Δεν θα ξεχάσουμε τόσο εύκολα. Εξάλλου οι φασιστική διαχείρηση της κυβέρνησης με το αξιοθρήνητο αποτέλεσμα της ΕΔΤ και μετά ΔΤ, μας το υπενθυμίζουν συνέχεια.


Εξοργισμένος ο σκηνοθέτης του "Κυρία Δήμαρχος" Ροβήρος Μανθούλης:



> Ο Καψής, στα νιάτα του, μου ζητούσε ταινίες μου για ν' ανοίξει σινε-κλαμπ. Αποφάσισε να το ξεκινήσει επιτέλους με την Κυρία Δήμαρχο. Στην ΕΔΤ, που ψευδίζει την ΕΡΤ. Βλέπεται, θα λέει ο υπουργός, ιστορική στιγμή. Αρχίζουμε με ταινία του Μανθούλη που μας βρίζει. Η ταινία μου θα γίνει λοιπόν ''Κυδία Δήμαδχος''. Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να την εμποδίσω ή να την απαγορεύσω. Μπορώ μόνο να ζητήσω δικαστικώς είκοσι χιλιάδες ευρώ αποζημίωση για την δυσφήμηση που μου κάνει, με το να μεταδίδει την ταινία μου σε κατάπτυστο κανάλι. Γιατί όλοι οι Έλληνες, μόλις βγει στο κουτί η ταινία, θα φτύνουν την οθόνη του. Ελπίζω, αμέσως μετά την ''Κυδία Δήμαδχο'', να γίνει και η Κηδεία της Ιεροδούλου. Δηλαδή της ΕΔΤ

----------


## linman

*Λύση χωρίς κόστος στην ΕΡΤ*
Λύση που δεν κοστίζει στο ελληνικό δημόσιο ούτε ένα ευρώ προτείνουν οι εργαζόμενοι στο δημοσιογράφο, πρώην διευθυντή των Νέων» του «Βήματος» και τέως αρθρογράφο του «Έθνους», Παντελή Καψή. Να λειτουργήσει εκ νέου ντε φάκτο η Δημόσια  Τηλεόραση, με το σύνολο των εργαζομένων της και να προχωρήσει η αξιολόγηση του προσωπικού και η εθελούσια έξοδος έτσι ώστε να επιβαρυνθεί η εταιρεία. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση το κόστος για το ελληνικό δημόσιο, ως τώρα ανέρχεται σε 118 εκατ. ευρώ μόνο για τις αποζημιώσεις

http://media-industry.blogspot.gr/20...post_5847.html

----------


## apnet

Είχαν πολύ σημαντικότερους λόγους να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ... Το ότι προπαγανδίζουν το... κόστος που είχε και τα 4... ευρώ μέσω Δ.Ε.Η είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση και αποπροσανατολισμό... Οπότε όλα αυτά από το ένα αυτί μπαίνουν από το άλλο βγαίνουν. Το θέμα είναι πότε εμείς θα πιάσουμε κανένα αυτί...

----------


## gkamared

Αυτοί κάποιον λόγω είχαν που έκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ ποινικό

----------


## apnet

Ένας λόγος ότι είναι διαπλεκόμενοι με τα βύσματα και τα μεγαλοστελέχη της ΕΡΤ και δεν μπορούσαν να την εξυγιάνουν γιατί ως γνωστόν δεν «κρεμάς» το συνένοχο κι εκείνον που σου έκανε τόσα χρόνια τη δουλειά. Είτε ψηφίζοντας, είτε επιβάλλοντας όσα ήθελες εσύ στην ΕΡΤ.

Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι για να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε και να μην γίνει έλεγχος στα λογιστικά στοιχεία και γενικότερα στο τι γινόταν εκεί μέσα τόσα χρόνια και από ποιον...

Ένας άλλος λόγος ήταν για να βάλουν δικούς τους καθεστωτικούς δημοσιογράφους. Δεν γινόταν να διώξουν χωρίς ένα καλό λόγο όσους ήδη υπήρχαν και οι λύσεις τύπου «δικτατορία του φερέφωνου/μπεκρή Λιάτσου» δεν έπιαναν. Τουλάχιστον όχι το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.

Ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι το προηγούμενο της ΕΡΤ, εφόσον πετύχουν το στόχο τους, θα τους δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνουν το ίδιο, με τον ίδιο τρόπο ΠΑΝΤΟΥ. Σε αυτό συνυπολογίζουμε και το γεγονός ότι η πράξη περνάει ως «δεδομένο» στον εγκέφαλο της μάζας, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Τέλος, όταν απαξιώνεις το τελευταίο αξιόπιστο και αξιόλογο μέσω ενημέρωσης, στο οποίο εκ των πραγμάτων έχουν λόγο ΟΛΟΙ εκ του νόμου, φτιάχνοντας κάτι της πλάκας, αφήνεις το πεδίο ελεύθερο για τα καθεστωτικά ιδιωτικά κανάλια να παίξουν το σιχαμερό παιχνίδι που παίζουν χρόνια τώρα.

Σε αυτό το τελευταίο πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και το οικονομικό όφελος που θα έχουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια και ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί από την έξοδο ενός δυνατού παίχτη όπως λένε στη γλώσσα τους.

Επιπλέον είναι ένα ακόμα βήμα για την απαξίωση της Δημόσιας Περιουσίας ώστε να «κάθεται» ευκολότερα στη συνείδηση του κόσμου το ξεπούλημά της.

Τι τα θέλετε τα μεγαλεία τα δημόσια για όλους. Εδώ έχουμε ιδιωτικές τουρκοξεφτίλες και ανίκανους/ανεγκέφαλους/πονηρούς δημοσιογράφους να σας λένε την «ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ»...

Το ότι δεν τους απασχολεί το χρήμα σε αυτή τη περίπτωση (γιατί όσα ανέφερα είναι σημαντικότερα για εκείνους, ακόμα και τώρα ΝΑΙ) φαίνεται αν κοιτάξει κανείς και πόσο θα κοστίσει αυτό το κλείσιμο... Αν σκεφτεί κανείς πόσοι άλλοι τρόποι υπήρχαν ώστε η ΕΡΤ με μια εξυγίανση (πετώντας δηλαδή έξω τα σκουπίδια που οι ίδιοι φόρτωσαν στην ΕΡΤ) να καταφέρει όχι μόνο να παραμείνει ανοιχτή αλλά να αποφέρει και ΚΕΡΔΟΣ στο ελληνικό δημόσιο! 

Αλλά τότε οι μπομπολοαλαφουζαίοι που έκαναν τόσο αγώνα για μας, που είναι δικοί μας, που αλληλοκρατιόμαστε από τα @@ τι θα έκαναν, θα πεινούσαν; Ε όχι! Ας πεινάσει ο κόσμος καλύτερα...

ΔΗΜΕΥΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΡΙΑ.

----------


## gkamared

> Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι για να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ Α.Ε και να μην γίνει έλεγχος στα λογιστικά στοιχεία και γενικότερα στο τι γινόταν εκεί μέσα τόσα χρόνια και από ποιον...


Αυτός ο λόγος είναι ο ποίο σπουδαίος και ο μοναδικός που θα επαίξε σημασια στη αποφαση

----------


## apnet

Ποτέ δεν είναι μόνο ένας ο λόγος. Πάντα υπάρχουν άλλοι που είναι πιο σημαντικοί και άλλοι που είναι λιγότερο σημαντικοί. Και φυσικά κάθε ένας από αυτούς τους λόγους αντιπροσωπεύει και διαφορετικά άτομα (μερικά όμως έχουν παραπάνω από έναν λόγους). Η πληθώρα λόγων κάνει την ανάγκη επιτακτική γι' αυτό κι έκλεισε με τον τρόπο που έκλεισε.

Και φυσικά, ενώ τόσα χρόνια έκαναν «δουλίτσες» μέσω της ΕΡΤ, τώρα τα φορτώνουν στους εργαζόμενους, τους οποίους φρόντισαν πρώτα να καθιερώσουν ως συνενόχους στη συνείδηση του κόσμου... Και εκείνους της ΕΡΤ αλλά και ΟΛΟΥΣ τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους.

Ο πρώτος ήμουν που έβριζε το δημόσιο αλλά δεν φταίνε οι υπάλληλοι, φταις ΕΣΥ που διοικείς το δημόσιο και επιτρέπεις/θέλεις να λειτουργεί έτσι γιατί αυτό εξυπηρετεί τα ΔΙΚΑ σου συμφέροντα. Για πιο λόγο λοιπόν να απολυθεί ο υπάλληλος; Να απολυθείς εσύ που δεν φρόντισες να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του ο υπάλληλος. Οι μεγαλοδιευθυντές, οι υπουργοί και τα λοιπά λαμόγια που δρουν ως παρακράτος. ΔΕΝ είναι υπαίτιοι της κατάστασης οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, ούτε πρόκειται να βοηθήσει κανέναν από εμάς η απόλυσή τους. Υπεύθυνοι είναι εκείνοι που έστρωσαν το δρόμο και φρόντισαν να λειτουργεί όπως λειτουργούσε το δημόσιο. Γιατί οι πασοκονουδούδηδες είναι που διόριζαν τον κάθε καθυστερημένο/άχρηστο για να μας ταλαιπωρεί. Αυτοί λοιπόν να πάνε σπίτια τους και όχι οι υπάλληλοι. Με πραγματική αξιοκρατία και μια δόση παιδείας ο δημόσιος τομέας μια χαρά θα την έκανε τη δουλειά του.

Μη τσιμπάτε και στρέφεστε ενάντια στους δημόσιους. Είμαστε όλοι μας απέναντι στο καθεστώς και τις πρακτικές τους. Και το ΜΑΣ περιλαμβάνει ΚΑΙ τους δημόσιους. Μετά οι τεμπέληδες/άχρηστοι θα ξεκαθαρίσουν. Ο στόχος τώρα είναι τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Υ.Γ Και φυσικά ο τεμπέλης/άχρηστος είναι καλύτερος και λιγότερο επικίνδυνος από τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## linman

*ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ*

Πριν λίγο, ο μεγάλος Γιάννης Πετρίδης έγραψε στο facebook τα εξής, παραδίδοντας την διαχείριση της σελίδας στον δημιουργό της:

"Αυτός είναι ο αποχαιρετιστήριος χαιρετισμός μου προς όλους εσάς. Οι πρόσφατες εξελίξεις, μου περιόρισαν εντελώς το ενδιαφέρον για ότι μπορεί να με συνδέει με την εκπομπή στο Α Πρόγραμμα, όπως επίσης και οποιαδήποτε σχέση είχα με το διαδίκτυο. Ένα απέραντο ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξή σας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που θα με συνοδεύει μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής μου"

http://www.e-tetradio.gr/ar9282el_ap...spetridis.html

----------


## Greekin

> Δεν αφηνουν τις μ@λακιες λεω εγω; Ας περιμενουν να τελειωσουν οι τελικοι πρωτα.
> 
> Μετα ας κανουν οτι θελουν. Να βγαλουν το χαρατσι απο το λογαριασμο και ας κλεισουν, δεν μας κανει σοφοτερους η ΕΡΤ.


Διαφωνω, πολυ σοφοτερους πιστευω εγω. Ποσα μα ποσα δεν εχω μαθει μεσα απο τις εκπομπες και τα ντοκυμαντερ που προβάλοταν απο την ερτ.
Αδειασε η τελεοραση τωρα, δεν εχω τι να δω μιας και τα ιδιωτικα δεν βλεποντε για μενα...

----------


## EvilHawk

> *ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΤΟΥ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ*
> 
> Πριν λίγο, ο μεγάλος Γιάννης Πετρίδης έγραψε στο facebook τα εξής, παραδίδοντας την διαχείριση της σελίδας στον δημιουργό της:
> 
> "Αυτός είναι ο αποχαιρετιστήριος χαιρετισμός μου προς όλους εσάς. Οι πρόσφατες εξελίξεις, μου περιόρισαν εντελώς το ενδιαφέρον για ότι μπορεί να με συνδέει με την εκπομπή στο Α Πρόγραμμα, όπως επίσης και οποιαδήποτε σχέση είχα με το διαδίκτυο. Ένα απέραντο ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξή σας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που θα με συνοδεύει μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής μου"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.e-tetradio.gr/ar9282el_ap...spetridis.html


Από το site της εκπομπής του:



> Πόλεμος ελεφάντων για το ποιός έχει δικαίωμα να εκπέμπει την δημόσια τηλεόραση, αλλά για το ραδιόφωνο όλοι σιωπή!
> 
>         Σπαρακτικές είναι πράγματι οι εκατέρωθεν ανακοινώσεις μεταξύ των κομμάτων για το ποιός έχει το δικαίωμα να εκπέμπει σαν Δημόσια τηλεόραση θυμίζοντας την ταινία Ο Πόλεμος των Ρόουζ.
>         Πέρα από την ουσία του θέματος, για την οποία για ευνόητους λόγους δεν θέλουμε να πάρουμε θέση, ούτε ένας δεν αναφέρει το ραδιόφωνο στις παρεμβάσεις του για την ΕΡΤ, πλην ίσως του Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα που ζήτησε από τον υπουργό να μεριμνήσει ώστε όταν παίξουν τα δημόσια ραδιόφωνα, να ξανακουστεί το Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα, θα πρέπει να κάνει μάλλον παρέμβαση και για το Μέγαρο μουσικής που έχει οικονομικά προβλήματα.
> 
>         Άλλωστε εμείς είμαστε σαν τα νόθα παιδιά που αν δεν έχουν αναγνωριστεί επίσημα μετά το θάνατο του γονιού τους, δύσκολα θα αποκατασταθούν και αν αυτό γίνει θα απαιτήσει δικαστικό αγώνα. 39 χρόνια καθημερινής εργασίας είναι σίγουρα κάτι που δεν θεμελιώνει μια οικογενειακή σχέση μια και αυτή με την ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν σχέση με το ίδρυμα αλλά με τους ακροατές που μας άκουγαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και προϊόν καμιά 200ριά συμβάσεων λόγω της απήχησης που είχε το Ποπ κλάμπ και στην συνέχεια το Από Τις 4 Στις 5, γι'αυτό βέβαια και κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας διαβεβαιώσει από το υπουργείο οικονομικών για το αν και πώς θα πληρωθούμε τους 16 μήνες που μας
>         χρωστάνε. 
> 
>         Οι διαβεβαιώσεις και οι αποζημιώσεις αφορούν μόνο τις νόμιμες σχέσεις
> ...

----------


## Νικαετός

Λυπηρό, αλλά έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.   :Respekt:

----------


## phantom77

Ακούω πολύ την ΕΡΑ τον τελευταίο μήνα. Ακόμα και εκεί δίνουν το μεγαλύτερο βάρος στην τηλεόραση πλέον. Υποθέτω οτι αν αρχίσει να εκπέμπει και κάποια ΕΔΡ, θα πιάσουν και αυτό το κομμάτι.

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό που κάνει η *συγκυβέρνηση*(τροϊκας-Ελλινικης Κυβερνηης) είναι ότι τα δίνει όλα σε ιδιώτες ακόμα και τα αθλητικά γεγονότα κρίμα τουλάχιστον θα βλέπουμε αξιολογώ πρόγραμμα, καθώς δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διαφορετικά, από τα* συνδρομητικά κανάλια*. Μην δίνετε ψήφος στην *Δεξιά* για αλλαγή

----------


## Νικαετός

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΝΤΟΚΥΜΑΝΤΕΡ τώρα στην ΕΡΤ με τον Ροβήρο Μανθούλη να μιλά για μια ταινία του σχετικά με τα blues του νότου. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ

----------


## 21706

http://malvumaldit.wordpress.com/

----------


## yiapap

> Υ.Γ Και φυσικά ο τεμπέλης/άχρηστος είναι καλύτερος και λιγότερο επικίνδυνος από τα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


Αν τον πληρώνεις εσύ καμιά αντίρρηση.

Πολύ σωστός ο Πετρίδης σε όλα του. Αυτό ήταν και το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα όταν άκουσα το "ΕΔΤ": Το "Ρ" που πήγε;

----------


## washcloud

..."άσχετο"...ίσως όμως όχι και τόσο, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς τις μέχρι τώρα επιλογές τις σχετικές με την ΕΡΤ. (...Συν το ότι έχει και αναφορά στο προχθεσινό ποστάρισμα το σχετικό με το logo της ΕΔΤ... :ρ)

[Το πέτυχα με αφορμή το χθεσινό ποστάρισμα περί της...οπτικοποιημένης ενσάρκωσης της αμαρτωλής ΕΡΤ, μέσα από τις "Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες" του Μανθούλη, καθώς έψαχνα για φωτό του Σαξεσώνη Στοραρά, ώστε να...παίξω λιγάκι....(αλλά στην πορεία, την πήρε το Εύρηκα την "αμαρτωλή", και δεν δεν είχε πια νόημα...)]


Τεσπα, πετυχημένο το βρήκα, και λέω να μην πάει χαμένο (θα ταίριαζε και σαν μακέτα μετά το πέρας του προγράμματος της ημέρας, μαζί με τον εθνικό ύμνο...Όπως κάποτε ρίχνανε φωτό του βασιλιά ή του γνωστού φοίνικα αργότερα...Λες να τους μπουν ιδέες...; ) :





(_...εμπρός, της ΕΔΤ οι κολασμέεεενοι / της Μέεερκελ σκλάβοι εμπρός-εμπρόςςς..._)

----------


## fsmpoing

εδω:   http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/  εφτιαξα χθες κατι φωτο...


*Spoiler:*




			συν αυτη http://imageshack.us/a/img191/3773/sypm.jpg

----------


## Basilhs23_

http://energy-engineer.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_11.html

----------


## fsmpoing

> http://energy-engineer.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_11.html


ε ενταξει ας τις παρουνε... αρα εκανα καλη δουλεια :Laughing: 
*edit* 
οχι ειναι αλλη πιτσα αυτη Μου εκλεψε την ιδεα :Evil: , την εκανε και χαλια :ρ...
*edit 2*
Φωτο σωστη -κ με  νοημα- ειναι αυτη http://attikanea.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_33.html

----------


## Basilhs23_

Και εδώ μπόλικο πράμα 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%9...w=1280&bih=833

----------


## apnet

> Αν τον πληρώνεις εσύ καμιά αντίρρηση.
> 
> Πολύ σωστός ο Πετρίδης σε όλα του. Αυτό ήταν και το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα όταν άκουσα το "ΕΔΤ": Το "Ρ" που πήγε;


 Στο ποιος τον πληρώνει εστίασες εσύ...; Ή μήπως από όσα έγραψα κατάλαβες ότι υποστηρίζω το να μείνουν τεμπέληδες στο δημόσιο...;
Να καταλαβαίνουμε και τι διαβάζουμε... Το αν διαφωνείς για το ποιος είναι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο καλός/κακός/επικίνδυνος/ακίνδυνος είναι άλλο θέμα.
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην πληρώνεται κανείς από τους δύο αλλά είπα να μην αναφέρω και τα αυτονόητα...

----------


## fsmpoing

> http://malvumaldit.wordpress.com/


καλο 

http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## linman

Μετά το nerit.gr η κυβέρνηση *δεν* κατοχύρωσε ούτε το edt.gr
Τελικά φαίνεται πως δεν είναι «γραφτό» για την Νέα Ελληνική Δημόσια Τηλεόραση να αποκτήσει ιστοσελίδα, καθώς μετά το «φιάσκο» με την ιστοσελίδα nerit.gr, φαίνεται πως κατοχυρώθηκε και το edt.gr από ιδιώτη χρήστη του Διαδικτύου.

Οπως μεταδίδει το ioanninapress, η εύκολη και γρήγορη καταχώρηση ιστοσελίδων...
, έχει γίνει αφορμή για να «ταλαιπωρούν» οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου την κυβέρνηση, η οποία αργοπόρησε χαρακτηριστικά να κατοχυρώσει το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας.

Πληκρολογώντας πάντως την διεύθυνση edt.gr στο Διαδίκτυο, η σελίδα δεν είναι δυνατόν να «εμφανιστέι»

http://www.sarc.gr/readmore.php?id=1537424&grp=689756

----------


## dpa2006

περίεργο μου φαίνεται να μην πρόλαβε... :Thinking:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ μπήκα τώρα στο edt.gr και το μόνο που φαίνεται είναι ένα κίτρινο-μπέζ φόντο.

----------


## GetRid

Αυτή η αξιοθρήνητη κυβέρνηση, δεν μπορεί ούτε ενα διαδικτυακό όνομα να κατωχυρώσει και μάλιστα δύο συνεχόμενες φορές! Εφτιαξε ένα πειρατικό κακέκτυπο τηλεόρασης, με αισθητική που θυμίζει έντονα αυτή των αγράμματων συνταγματαρχών.

Κατά τα άλλα, σύμφωνα με την εικονική πραγματικότητα που δημιουργούν τα κανάλια, όλα βαίνουν καλώς και αυτή η θλιβερή και φαύλη κυβερνώσα ομάδα θα μας βγάλει από την κρίση.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτή η αξιοθρήνητη κυβέρνηση, δεν μπορεί ούτε ενα διαδικτυακό όνομα να κατωχυρώσει και μάλιστα δύο συνεχόμενες φορές! Εφτιαξε ένα πειρατικό κακέκτυπο τηλεόρασης, με αισθητική που θυμίζει έντονα αυτή των αγράμματων συνταγματαρχών.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, σύμφωνα με την εικονική πραγματικότητα που δημιουργούν τα κανάλια, όλα βαίνουν καλώς και αυτή η θλιβερή και φαύλη κυβερνώσα ομάδα θα μας βγάλει από την κρίση.


Και όμως μπορεί,  απλά ο τρόπος δεν είναι ο σωστός,  ενα ΠΝΠ  και έτοιμοι!
Απο την άλλη αυτό που το έκανε register το έκανε με καλό σκοπό μόνο  :Razz:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Μόλις είδα κατά τις 00:00 οτι ήρθε το σήμα της ΔΤ στα αναλογικά από πάρνηθα. Εμένα δείχνει ΔΤ στις παλιές συχνότητες της ΕΤ1 και της ΕΤ3 ενώ στην ΝΕΤ εξακολουθεί να μην έχει τίποτα. Έδειχναν μια ξένη ταινία και λίγο ποιό μετά κάτι ταινίες με κριτικά τραγούδια.

----------


## linman

Δικηγόρος επικαλείται δώδεκα νομικούς ισχυρισμούς και ζητάει να ακυρωθούν οι αποφάσεις της κυβέρνησης.

Προσφυγή στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας έκανε ο δικηγόρος της ΕΡΤ Γεώργιο Κόκκας, ο οποίος επικαλούμενος δώδεκα νομικούς ισχυρισμούς ζητάει να ακυρωθούν όλες οι κυβερνητικές αποφάσεις, βάσει των οποίων σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί η κρατική ραδιοτηλεόραση.

Ο κ. Κόκκας υποστηρίζει ότι από το κλείσιμο της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης υφίσταται σοβαρή ηθική βλάβη από την αδυναμία να απολαύσει το τηλεοπτικό και ραδιοφωνικό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ..Επιπρόσθετα, όμως υφίσταται οικονομική και ηθική βλάβη, λόγω της επιβάρυνσης που θα δεχθεί ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός από τις αποζημιώσεις που θα δοθούν στους απολυμένους και τις νέες προσλήψεις που θα γίνουν, ενώ θα καταβάλλει εξ΄ αυτών των λόγων και φόρους.

http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=73537

----------


## GetRid

Ρεζίλι και τον Γιαπωνέζων ο κυβερνητικός θίασος, ακροδεξιών αυταρχικών αγράμματων που "σώζει την χώρα".

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/201...ate-by-greeks/

----------


## yiapap

ΕΔΤ-- > ΔΤ
aka
EDT--> DT
Γνωστή και ως Deutsche Telecoms. Αφού τους δώσαμε την τηλεφωνία μήπως ήρθε ή ώρα για την τηλεόραση;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gkamared

Ούτε ένα domain δεν μπορούν να κατοχυρώσουν θα φτιάξουν την δημοσιά τηλεόραση και γενικά το δημόσιο :Thumb down:  :Respekt:

----------


## anon

> ΕΔΤ-- > ΔΤ
> aka
> EDT--> DT
> Γνωστή και ως Deutsche Telecoms. Αφού τους δώσαμε την τηλεφωνία μήπως ήρθε ή ώρα για την τηλεόραση;


Ε, λογικό δεν είναι;

----------


## GetRid

_Ενα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ήξεις αφήξεις στο τουίτερ. Κάνα δίωρο πριν ξεκινήσει εκπομπή η ΕΔΤ (ή Δ.Τ. τέλος πάντων), έσκασε μύτη ο λογαριασμός της (edtgr) στο κυβερνοδιάστημα. Χρησιμοποίησε μάλιστα τη φράση «ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε» στο πρώτο τουίτ, ως άλλο κατάστημα εδώδιμων και αποικιακών. 
_
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=374232

----------


## anon

Πάντως χάλια σήμα η ΕΔΤ. Πάμπολλα artifacts, και στα πάλαι ποτέ άψογα ξένα ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια.

----------


## gkamared

> Πάντως χάλια σήμα η ΕΔΤ. Πάμπολλα artifacts, και στα πάλαι ποτέ άψογα ξένα ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια.


Τι περιμενες

----------


## SotSirx

Kαποια ομοιοτητα εχουν οι 2 εικονες αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω....

Ειναι γελοιοι οι ανθρωποι,δωσανε και 500.000 ευρω λες και τα βρισκουνε στον δρομο..... :Very angry:  :Wall:

----------


## Wonderland

> Πάντως χάλια σήμα η ΕΔΤ. Πάμπολλα artifacts, και στα πάλαι ποτέ άψογα ξένα ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια.


Εδώ απαγορεύουν την εκπομπή HD. Σε λίγο θα βγει προεδρικό διάταγμα για υποχρεωτική μετάδοση DivX για εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων και μεταρρύθμιση της σπάταλης εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## grayden

> Kαποια ομοιοτητα εχουν οι 2 εικονες αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω....
> 
> Ειναι γελοιοι οι ανθρωποι,δωσανε και 500.000 ευρω λες και τα βρισκουνε στον δρομο.....


Αυτό είναι φτιαχτό...

----------


## washcloud

> Kαποια ομοιοτητα εχουν οι 2 εικονες αλλα δεν μπορω να την βρω....
> 
> Ειναι γελοιοι οι ανθρωποι,δωσανε και 500.000 ευρω λες και τα βρισκουνε στον δρομο.....


Μη τσιμπάς.

----------


## Basilhs23_



----------


## SotSirx

> Αυτό είναι φτιαχτό...



Ετσι οπως παμε σε λιγο απο αυτους ολα πρεπει να τα περιμενουμε...

----------


## fsmpoing

εφτιαξα μια
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1885/np9z.jpg


τον εβαλα και εδω
http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## linman

*Π. Κατσιμίχας: "Ταράχτηκα με τον τρόπο που έκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ"*
Σε μια από τις σπάνιες συνεντεύξεις του ο Πάνος Κατσιμίχας μίλησε στην εφημερίδα "Real News". Ο αγαπημένος καλλιτέχνης μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρθηκε και στο κλέισιμο της ΕΡΤ για το οποίο ανέφερε:“Με αφορμή το αναπάντεχο κλείσιμο της, θα ήθελα να πω ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι δεμένη με τα παιδικά μας χρόνια, τις αναμνήσεις μας και τον πολιτισμό. Την περίοδο που λείπαμε ήταν ο μοναδικός δίαυλος που μας έδενε ζωντανά με την πατρίδα. Παρότι σίγουρα χρειάζονται αλλαγές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας της, ταράχτηκα και θύμωσα με τον βίαιο και αυταρχικό τρόπο που την κατάργησαν. Μεγάλο ολίσθημα. Κύριε Αντώνη, κάνε κάτι γρήγορα και μην μπερδεύεις την αποφασιστικότητα με το “αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν”.

http://www.axortagos.gr/katsimixas-t...n-tin-ert.html

----------


## gkamared

> *Π. Κατσιμίχας: "Ταράχτηκα με τον τρόπο που έκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ"*
> Σε μια από τις σπάνιες συνεντεύξεις του ο Πάνος Κατσιμίχας μίλησε στην εφημερίδα "Real News". Ο αγαπημένος καλλιτέχνης μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρθηκε και στο κλέισιμο της ΕΡΤ για το οποίο ανέφερε:“Με αφορμή το αναπάντεχο κλείσιμο της, θα ήθελα να πω ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι δεμένη με τα παιδικά μας χρόνια, τις αναμνήσεις μας και τον πολιτισμό. Την περίοδο που λείπαμε ήταν ο μοναδικός δίαυλος που μας έδενε ζωντανά με την πατρίδα. Παρότι σίγουρα χρειάζονται αλλαγές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας της, ταράχτηκα και θύμωσα με τον βίαιο και αυταρχικό τρόπο που την κατάργησαν. Μεγάλο ολίσθημα. Κύριε Αντώνη, κάνε κάτι γρήγορα και μην μπερδεύεις την αποφασιστικότητα με το “αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν”.
> 
> http://www.axortagos.gr/katsimixas-t...n-tin-ert.html


Μονάχα τα έχει μπερδέψει τα έχει κάνει όλα ένα σούμα και ένα χάος

----------


## Basilhs23_

> *Π. Κατσιμίχας: "Ταράχτηκα με τον τρόπο που έκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ"*
> Σε μια από τις σπάνιες συνεντεύξεις του ο Πάνος Κατσιμίχας μίλησε στην εφημερίδα "Real News". Ο αγαπημένος καλλιτέχνης μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρθηκε και στο κλέισιμο της ΕΡΤ για το οποίο ανέφερε:“Με αφορμή το αναπάντεχο κλείσιμο της, θα ήθελα να πω ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι δεμένη με τα παιδικά μας χρόνια, τις αναμνήσεις μας και τον πολιτισμό. Την περίοδο που λείπαμε ήταν ο μοναδικός δίαυλος που μας έδενε ζωντανά με την πατρίδα. Παρότι σίγουρα χρειάζονται αλλαγές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας της, ταράχτηκα και θύμωσα με τον βίαιο και αυταρχικό τρόπο που την κατάργησαν. Μεγάλο ολίσθημα. Κύριε Αντώνη, κάνε κάτι γρήγορα και μην μπερδεύεις την αποφασιστικότητα με το “αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν”.
> 
> http://www.axortagos.gr/katsimixas-t...n-tin-ert.html


Βουλιάζομαι και ταράσσομαι.

----------


## linman

Κατευθείαν στην ίδρυση του νέου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα, χωρίς τη μεταβατική ΕΡΤ	

Πληθαίνουν οι πληροφορίες που υποστηρίζουν ότι τελικά η κυβέρνηση και ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός για τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση, Παντελής Καψής σκέφτονται να εγκαταλείψουν το αρχικό σχέδιο που προέβλεπε τη δημιουργία μεταβατικού φορέα ραδιοτηλεόρασης και να προχωρήσουν κατευθείαν στην ίδρυση του νέου σχήματος με τελικό ορίζοντα τον Οκτώβριο

http://www.thesstoday.gr/life-style/...A1%CE%A4.html#

- - - Updated - - -

Η εκδίκηση της ΕΡΤ

Η πρωτοφανής έκθεση του Πρωθυπουργού με τη μετάδοση σε εθνικό δίκτυο της αμοντάριστης δήλωσής του, με τη φράση “Γ… το κεφάλι μου …μ…” αποκαλύπτει το βαθμό άγνοιας των συμβούλων του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου. Με τον πλέον σκληρό τρόπο ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς  μάλλον θα έχει αντιληφθεί τις συνέπειες των λανθασμένων επιλογών των ανθρώπων που τον συμβουλεύουν. Το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ και η επιμονή στο λάθος για περισσότερο από ένα μήνα, προκάλεσαν το σημερινό, απίστευτο, σφάλμα.

Η βαθιά άγνοια των ανθρώπων που αποφασίσουν και η τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη “στους ανθρώπους της αγοράς που ξέρουν”, φανερώθηκε σε όλο το μεγάλειο. Μέχρι και προχθές έβγαιναν στελέχη της κυβέρνησης και έθεταν το ερώτημα γιατί χρειάζονται 3 άτομα για μια δήλωση πολιτικού. 

http://www.paron.gr/typologies/?p=33489

----------


## fsmpoing

> Η πρωτοφανής έκθεση του Πρωθυπουργού με τη μετάδοση σε εθνικό δίκτυο της αμοντάριστης δήλωσής του, με τη φράση “Γ… το κεφάλι μου …μ…”


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Tf7q-VGsAaQ

----------


## orck

Εχει επιγνωση;

----------


## MNP-10

> Εχει επιγνωση;


Επιγνωση δε ξερω αν εχει...


*Spoiler:*





...παντως ειχε μια πιτσαρια που ΕΣΚΙΣΕ  :Laughing:

----------


## DarkSky

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Tf7q-VGsAaQ


 :ROFL:

----------


## psyxakias

"πιτσαρία που έσκισε" -- 16.400 google αποτελέσματα 
"γαμώ το κεφάλι μου, μαλάκα" -- 23.400 google αποτελέσματα :oneup

----------


## harris

> "πιτσαρία που έσκισε" -- 16.400 google αποτελέσματα 
> "γαμώ το κεφάλι μου, μαλάκα" -- 23.400 google αποτελέσματα :oneup


Πόοοοοοοοοοσα;;;  :Whistling: 



 :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

Με το πολυνομοσχέδιο να είναι πλέον νόμος άλλοι γελάνε μαζί μας.

----------


## psyxakias

> Πόοοοοοοοοοσα;;;


Βάλε εισαγωγικά για να πιάνει ολόκληρη τη πρόταση και όχι μεμονωμένες λέξεις. Όντως ανέβηκε στα 41.400 αποτελέσματα πάντως.

----------


## Helix

Θα γίνει summer hit, σύντομα και ringtone

----------


## Bhaal

> Με το πολυνομοσχέδιο να είναι πλέον νόμος άλλοι γελάνε μαζί μας.


Νομίζουν οι χουντο-βουλευτές και η χουντο-κυβέρνησή τους ότι θα έχουν εξουσία εσαεί...

----------


## apnet

Συζητείται στη βουλή πρόταση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής για την υπόθεση της ΕΡΤ και αυτός που μίλησε εκ μέρους του ΠΑΣΟΚ (δεν θυμάμαι ποιος ήταν) είπε ότι οδηγεί τη χώρα (ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δλδ) σε ποινικοποίηση της πολιτικής ζωής!!! Αντιλαμβάνονται δλδ εκεί στο ΠΑΣΟΚ ότι η πολιτική ζωή είναι υπεράνω του νόμου και των ποινικών ευθυνών!!! Ότι ένας πολιτικός ασκεί πολιτική και η πολιτική δεν πρέπει να υπόκειται σε νόμους και κανόνες.

Όχι φυλακή, ΕΞΟΡΙΑ. Σε άλλη χώρα σε άλλο πλανήτη.

----------


## emeliss

> Νομίζουν οι χουντο-βουλευτές και η χουντο-κυβέρνησή τους ότι θα έχουν εξουσία εσαεί...


Από το μνημόνιο ένα ακούγονται τα ίδια. Φτάσαμε στο μνημόσυνο και μια χαρά συνεχίζουν.

----------


## apnet

Μέχρι την κηδεία έχουμε αρκετούτσικο δρόμο ακόμα. Μένει να δούμε ποιος θα κηδευτεί όμως. Αλληγορικά μιλώντας πάντα.

----------


## emeliss

Κυριολεκτικά οι αυτοκτονίες έχουν γίνει καθημερινό φαινόμενο.

----------


## apnet

Ναι, αλλά είπαμε αλληγορικά μιλώντας.

----------


## linman

Θα «σιγήσουν» αύριο τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια

Σε 24ωρες απεργίες στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια-μετόχους της Digea (Alpha, ΑΝΤ1, Mega , Μακεδονία, ΣΚΑΙ και STAR ) προχωρούν από αύριο οι Ενώσεις στο χώρο του Tύπου.
Όπως προανήγγειλαν οι Ενώσεις, ο απεργιακός αγώνας που ξεκινά από αύριο θα έχει διάρκεια, «καθώς είναι διαρκής η απαίτηση να αποδείξουμε ότι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ δεν είναι μόνοι τους».

http://www.matrix24.gr/2013/07/%CE%B...D%CE%AC%CE%BB/

----------


## phantom77

Όταν λέμε "Θα «σιγήσουν»", εννοούμε οτι θα δείχνουν μόνο επαναλήψεις και όχι νέο πρόγραμμα;  :ROFL:

----------


## Helix

Τι;;; No more τούρκικα;;;  :Shocked:

----------


## manoulamou

DON'T WORRY MY FRIENDS
ο και καλα ΝΕΟφιλελευθερος ΣΚΑΪ ειναι παντα διπλα μας για να μας ενημερωνει  εγκυρα και εγκαιρα βεβαιως - βεβαιως!
Κοντρα στις αποφασεις του σωματειου - ΕΣΗΕΑ επιμενουν να διεκδικουν το "δικαιωμα στην εργασια" (απεργοσπασια)* 
οπως αλλωστε εκαναν ΑΝΕΚΑΘΕΝ τα σκλαβακια πολυτελειας* που σεβονται τον εργοδοτη που τους δινει ενα κομματι παντεσπανι.
Πρωτη Γραμμη, Τωρα μεταδιδονται ζωντανα και οχι κονσερβα. :Whistle: 





_*Αρης Πορτοσαλτε, Μανωλης Βουλαρινος, Δημητρης Γιατζογλου, Γιωργος Ψαλτης, Νικος Υποφαντης, Αναστασια Κοσιωνη,  Βασιλης Λυριτζης.._

----------


## gkamared

> Τι;;; No more τούρκικα;;;


Αμην :One thumb up:  :ROFL:

----------


## fsmpoing

> DON'T WORRY MY FRIENDS
> ο και καλα ΝΕΟφιλελευθερος ΣΚΑΪ ειναι παντα διπλα μας για να μας ενημερωνει  εγκυρα και εγκαιρα βεβαιως - βεβαιως!
> Κοντρα στις αποφασεις του σωματειου - ΕΣΗΕΑ επιμενουν να διεκδικουν το "δικαιωμα στην εργασια" (απεργοσπασια)* 
> οπως αλλωστε εκαναν ΑΝΕΚΑΘΕΝ τα σκλαβακια πολυτελειας* που σεβονται τον εργοδοτη που τους δινει ενα κομματι παντεσπανι.
> Πρωτη Γραμμη, Τωρα μεταδιδονται ζωντανα και οχι κονσερβα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			   Αν και εβαλες κατι τετοια * οπως αυτα που βαζαν στα βυζια :Laughing:  δεν...
		


...δεν το κανεις και λιγο κερματα αυτο που λεει ...γιατι δεν το πιασα στο συνολο του :Embarassed: 
Δηλ τι παιζει γιατι δεν τα εχω παρακολουθησει αυτα + αρκετος κοσμος εχω την εντυπωση

----------


## apnet

Οι δημοσιογράφοι αποφάσισαν σήμερα ως ένδειξη συμπαράστασης για το νομοσχέδιο που μόλις ψηφίστηκε στη βουλή (για την μετάβαση σε ένα νέο καθεστώς δημόσιας τηλεόρασης) να κάνουν απεργία. Ως εκ τούτου κανένα κανάλι δεν προβάλει ειδήσεις. Πλην του σκαι φυσικά με όλο το συρφετό που αναφέρει το προηγούμενο μήνυμα  :Smile:

----------


## linman

Η νέα ΕΡΤ προκηρύσσει 2.000 θέσεις εργασίας
Η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για το άνοιγμα της νέας ΕΡΤ έχει ξεκινήσει και όπως ανακοίνωσε στη Βουλή ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός για τη Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση Παντελής Καψής την Δευτέρα θα βγουν οι προκηρύξεις για την πρόσληψη 2.000 ατόμων για τον μεταβατικό φορέα της ΔΤ.

http://allismedia.blogspot.gr/2013/07/2000.html

YG Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ αφού το παραγόμενο 'εργο θα αφορά λιγότερα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (Χωρίς HD βέβαια)

----------


## fsmpoing

Νταξει για τα αφεντικα κτλ ελεγα ...Θα κοιταξω και αργοτερα
Προς το παρον θα συνεχισω αυτο: http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/
...Ριξτε καμια ιδεα  :Razz:

----------


## apnet

Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτά που άκουσα να λένε ορισμένοι εχτές στη βουλή μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα έρθει για κύρωση στην βουλή η ΠΝΠ.

----------


## sotos65

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω σε σχέση με αυτή την υπόθεση (το πότε θα έρθει για κύρωση), είναι ότι στο σύνταγμα προβλέπεται ότι οι ΠΝΠ πρέπει να υποβληθούν στη Βουλή σε 40 ημέρες από την έκδοση τους (ή σε 40 ημέρες από τη σύγκληση της Βουλής σε σύνοδο), και πρέπει να επικυρωθούν από αυτήν έως και τρεις μήνες από την υποβολή τους. Η 40στή ημέρα από την έκδοση της συγκεκριμένης ΠΝΠ είναι - αν τα υπολογίζω σωστά - η σημερινή. Πότε σκοπεύουν να την υποβάλλουν στη Βουλή, αφού αν περάσουν οι 40 ημέρες παύει να ισχύει;

http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/%CE%A3...CF.81.CE.BF_44

----------


## Wonderland

> Πότε σκοπεύουν να την υποβάλλουν στη Βουλή, αφού αν περάσουν οι 40 ημέρες παύει να ισχύει;


Ισχύει μόνο ό,τι αποφασίζει η κυβέρνηση. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες που ξεπερνιούνται. Τόσο καιρό αυτό γίνεται, γιατί ν' αλλάξει τώρα;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ισχύει μόνο ό,τι αποφασίζει η κυβέρνηση. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες που ξεπερνιούνται. Τόσο καιρό αυτό γίνεται, γιατί ν' αλλάξει τώρα;


άλλωστε είναι δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κι εκφράζει τις ελπίδες του κόσμου για μια καλύτερη ελλάδα...
φοβάμαι πως δε θα ξαναδούμε εκλογές μετά από αυτούς

----------


## GetRid

Θα ξαναδούμε και σύντομα μαλλον. Μόλις 153 ψήφισαν το πολυνομοσχέδιο και οι δύο "αντάρτες" δεν τιμωρήθηκαν, για πρώτη φορά στην μνημονιακή εποχή. Είναι τόσο ευθραστη η θέση του καθεστώτος που αν προχτές είχε μισό εκατομμύριο στον δρόμο όπως στις 12 Φλεβάρη πέρυσι, ή κυβέρνηση θα είχε πέσει.

----------


## grayden

Off Topic





> [...] η κυβέρνηση θα είχε πέσει.


 :ROFL:

----------


## GetRid

Γελά ο μωρός

----------


## grayden

Αυτό που είπες ήταν για γέλια. Η κυβέρνηση δεν θα πάει πουθενά μέχρι και την επόμενη των Γερμανικών εκλογών.

----------


## sotos65

...για την ώρα πάει διακοπές (η Βουλή)!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fsmpoing

κριμα Προλαβαιναν να απολυσουν και να ξαναπροσλαβουν 5~6 φορες ακομα τους υπαλληλους της ΕΡΤ και ετσι να ειχαν πιασει το οριο των 12.500 απολυσεων

----------


## raspoutiv

> ...για την ώρα πάει διακοπές (η Βουλή)!


το οποίο θεωρώ και πρόκληση σε μια τέτοια εποχή. είναι δυνατόν να λέει η βουλή πως βάζει θερινά τμήματα για να αναπαυθεί, σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα, ενώ η κυβέρνηση νομοθετεί τα τελευταία χρόνια μόνο με τη διαδικασία κατεπείγοντος; 
που είναι το κατεπείγον όταν πάτε διακοπές;
δε μπορεί όλο το χρόνο να βιάζεστε δήθεν και μετά να μου πάτε για μπάνια

----------


## Wonderland

> το οποίο θεωρώ και πρόκληση σε μια τέτοια εποχή. είναι δυνατόν να λέει η βουλή πως βάζει θερινά τμήματα για να αναπαυθεί, σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα, ενώ η κυβέρνηση νομοθετεί τα τελευταία χρόνια μόνο με τη διαδικασία κατεπείγοντος; 
> που είναι το κατεπείγον όταν πάτε διακοπές;
> δε μπορεί όλο το χρόνο να βιάζεστε δήθεν και μετά να μου πάτε για μπάνια


Μην παιδεύεσαι, δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική. Μόνο εξαπάτηση, που έχει αναχθεί σε πολιτική τέχνη για τους ιθαγενείς. Αν το καταλάβουμε όλοι αυτό κάποια στιγμή... ίσως κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## linman

«Το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν θέλει την κατάργηση αλλά ψηφίζει την αντικατάσταση της ΕΡΤ!»

«Θυμήθηκα σήμερα τα κλαψουρίσματα του κ. Βενιζέλου με αφορμή το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, τα οποία σταμάτησαν ευθύς μόλις απέκτησε ο ίδιος και στενοί συνεργάτες του νέα υπουργικά αξιώματα

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013...post_2735.html

----------


## sotos65

Από το πιο πάνω λινκ...




> Και για να συμπληρωθεί το θέατρο του παραλόγου ο κ. Στουρνάρας κατέθεσε χθες στη Βουλή την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου που επέτρεψε την κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ, γνωρίζοντας άριστα ότι δεν διαθέτει τις ψήφους για να κυρωθεί.


Μόνο που η κύρωση μπορεί να αναβληθεί έως και τον Ιανουάριο (τρεις μήνες από τη σύγκληση της Βουλής), οπότε good wines, θα έχει παγιωθεί μία de facto κατάσταση...

----------


## alekan



----------


## GetRid

> Αυτό που είπες ήταν για γέλια. Η κυβέρνηση δεν θα πάει πουθενά μέχρι και την επόμενη των Γερμανικών εκλογών.


Αν δεν ψηφίζονταν το πολυνομοσχέδιο η κυβέρνηση θα κάθονταν στην θέση της, τι λες;

----------


## Νικαετός

Η κυβέρνηση εκεί θα είναι μέχρι να πτωχεύσει τελειωτικά η Ελλάδα. 

Αφού δεν κουνιέται φύλλο και έχουμε αράξει για τα καλά στους καναπέδες...

----------


## raspoutiv

είναι γιατί είμαστε στο στάδιο της κατάθλιψης ενώ για την ψήφο οι του Μαξίμου προσπαθούν να μας περάσουν στο στάδιο της αποδοχής

----------


## GetRid

> Η κυβέρνηση εκεί θα είναι μέχρι να πτωχεύσει τελειωτικά η Ελλάδα. 
> 
> Αφού δεν κουνιέται φύλλο και έχουμε αράξει για τα καλά στους καναπέδες...


Δεν λέω κατι διαφορετικό. Με μόλις 153 πέρασε το νομοσχέδιο και δεν διαγράφηκε κανείς "αντάρτης" για πρώτη φορα. Στις 12 Φλεβάρη του 2012 η κυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ είχε 253 βουλευτές. Χάρη και στην πρωτοφανή λαϊκή κινητοποίηση εκέινης της ήμερας, από την κυβέρνηση αποστάτησαν 54 βουλευτές.

Ανάλογα και προχθές, αρκούσε μια μεγάλη κινητοποίηση για να αναγκάσει μίση ντουζίνα βουλευτές να αποστατήσουν.

Αυτό λέω και ο άλλος χαχανίζει. Χαρακτηρίζεται.

----------


## apnet

Το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν στο τέλος είναι να καταλήξουν στη φυλακή. Άσε τους χαχανιστές να χαχανίζουν, εμείς τη δουλειά μας να ακούει και πέντε πράγματα ο κόσμος να μην αισθάνεται και παλαβός στην τελική ότι μόνο εκείνος σκέφτεται  τα πράγματα διαφορετικά από όπως τα προβάλουν τα καθεστωτικά κανάλια. Είναι ουσιώδες αυτό να γίνεται παντού όποιες κι αν είναι οι εξελίξεις στο τέλος και με όποιο τρόπο κι αν έρθουν. Είναι καιρός όσοι απλά παρατηρούσαμε τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να μιλάμε να αρχίσουμε να το κάνουμε (μαζί με όσους το κάνουν εδώ και χρόνια).

Η γνώση και ενασχόληση (έστω και σε διαλεκτικό επίπεδο πόσο μάλλον σε πρακτικό) του κόσμου είναι το μόνο που τους φοβίζει και το μόνο που μπορεί να αλλάξει τα πράγματα.

----------


## infested

> Το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν στο τέλος είναι να καταλήξουν στη φυλακή. Άσε τους χαχανιστές να χαχανίζουν, εμείς τη δουλειά μας να ακούει και πέντε πράγματα ο κόσμος να μην αισθάνεται και παλαβός στην τελική ότι μόνο εκείνος σκέφτεται  τα πράγματα διαφορετικά από όπως τα προβάλουν τα καθεστωτικά κανάλια. Είναι ουσιώδες αυτό να γίνεται παντού όποιες κι αν είναι οι εξελίξεις στο τέλος και με όποιο τρόπο κι αν έρθουν. Είναι καιρός όσοι απλά παρατηρούσαμε τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να μιλάμε να αρχίσουμε να το κάνουμε (μαζί με όσους το κάνουν εδώ και χρόνια).
> 
> Η γνώση και ενασχόληση (έστω και σε διαλεκτικό επίπεδο πόσο μάλλον σε πρακτικό) του κόσμου είναι το μόνο που τους φοβίζει και το μόνο που μπορεί να αλλάξει τα πράγματα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αυτοί που σήμερα χασκογελούν από άγνοια ή βλακεία θα είναι και οι πρώτοι που θα πάρουν το πούλο όταν αγριέψουν και άλλο τα πράγματα. Η άγνοια ΔΕΝ είναι ευτυχία.

----------


## linman

ΧΑΜΕΝΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ

Πάει δικαστικά για τα λεφτά της ΕΡΤ ο ΕΣΑΚΕ!

Με εξώδικά προς πάσα κατεύθυνση ξεκίνησε την προσπάθεια του να πάρει τα χρήματα που αντιστοιχούν στις τελευταίες δόσεις της συμφωνίας με την ΕΡΤ για το περσινό πρωτάθλημα, ο ΕΣΑΚΕ.

http://www.basketnet.gr/main/3/esake...ert-esake.html

----------


## Basilhs23_

Αλλάξαμε look?



http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013...post_7896.html

----------


## phantom77

> Αλλάξαμε look?


Ναι, απο προχθές η ΔΤ βγήκε απο τα σκοτεινά 70s...

----------


## apnet

Πάντως βλέποντας ΕΡΤ αντιλαμβάνεται στο πρώτο δεκάλεπτο κανείς την διαφορά με τα καθεστωτικά κανάλια... 

Προσωπικά όταν καμιά φορά ανοίγω να δω έχω μονίμως την αίσθηση του στημένου, του φιμωμένου, της «γραμμής» και γενικά μιας στρεβλής και μονομερούς παρουσίασης των πραγμάτων. Αρτηριοσκληρωτικοί δημοσιογράφοι που είναι κάτι παραπάνω από προφανές ότι απαγορεύεται να λένε ό,τι θέλουν (πέραν του μπογδάνου...) και μόνο στόχο έχουν να περάσουν το μήνυμα ότι «δεν μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά» και να τρομοκρατήσουν τον κόσμο(εκτός από 1-2 φωνές εδώ κι εκεί).

Αλήθεια πόσοι από εσάς έχετε προσέξει ότι σε κάθε οικονομικό ρεπορτάζ (και όχι μόνο) στα βίντεο που παίζουν πίσω υπάρχουν συνέχεια εικόνες με το χρήμα να ρέει... (από νομισματοκοπεία κλπ);

----------


## MNP-10

> *Ανανεώσιμες πηγές κοροϊδίας*
> 
> του Καρτέσιου
> 
> Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε με το βασικό επιχείρημα ότι «δε μπορούσε ο λαός να πληρώνει μια επιχείρηση, έστω και δημόσια, που είχε γεμίσει από ρουσφέτια». Σωστόν και ηθικόν. Οπότε η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε να επαναφέρει την ηθική τάξη στα πράγματα.
> Ας δούμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει σήμερα. Με κάθε λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ οι πολίτες πλήρωναν 4,24 ευρώ για «την ΕΡΤ». Ως γνωστόν, δεν πήγαινε ολόκληρο το ποσό στην ΕΡΤ, αλλά το 25% πήγαινε απευθείας στο λογαριασμό του λειτουργού της αγοράς ενέργειας ΛΑΓΗΕ, από τον οποίο πληρώνονται οι παραγωγοί που έχουν τα αιολικά και φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα.
> Στην ΕΡΤ, λοιπόν, πήγαιναν τα 3,18 ευρώ και πάλι όχι ολόκληρα, αλλά τέλος πάντων, ας....
> δεχτούμε ότι με το προσωρινό κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ οι πολίτες ελαφρύνθηκαν από τα 3,18 ευρώ που πλήρωναν για Δημόσια τηλεόραση. Το περίεργο είναι ότι οι ίδιοι αυτοί πολίτες δεν ενοχλούνταν που πλήρωναν 1,06 ευρώ/μήνα σε κάθε λογαριασμό για να ενισχυθούν Ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις φωτοβολταϊκών και αιολικών πάρκων.
> Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται επειδή η Δ(ημόσια)ΕΗ δίνει κίνητρα στους Ιδιώτες  να επενδύσουν στις ΑΠΕ, μετατρέποντας ΚΑΙ αυτή την επένδυση σε κρατικοδίαιτη, καθώς η Δ(ημόσια)ΕΗ αγοράζει ακριβότερα το ρεύμα από τους παραγωγούς Ιδιώτες απ’ όσο το πουλάει στους καταναλωτές της, δηλαδή σ’ εμάς.
> ...


Ευτυχως γλυτωσαμε τα 3 ευρω... για 1 μηνα  :Razz:

----------


## fsmpoing

> Αλλάξαμε look?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126694
> 
> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013...post_7896.html


Ωχ πρεπει να φτιαξω http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/ την πιτσα στα νεα προτυπα   :Facepalm:

----------


## grayden

> Δεν λέω κατι διαφορετικό. Με μόλις 153 πέρασε το νομοσχέδιο και δεν διαγράφηκε κανείς "αντάρτης" για πρώτη φορα. Στις 12 Φλεβάρη του 2012 η κυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ είχε 253 βουλευτές. Χάρη και στην πρωτοφανή λαϊκή κινητοποίηση εκέινης της ήμερας, από την κυβέρνηση αποστάτησαν 54 βουλευτές.
> 
> Ανάλογα και προχθές, αρκούσε μια μεγάλη κινητοποίηση για να αναγκάσει μίση ντουζίνα βουλευτές να αποστατήσουν.
> 
> Αυτό λέω και ο άλλος χαχανίζει. Χαρακτηρίζεται.


Και σου ξαναλέω ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν πρόκειται να πάει πουθενά. Τότε υπήρχαν τα περιθώρια γι' αποστάτες και διαγραφές, τώρα όχι.

Στην ανάγκη θα έκαναν 1-2 κωλοτούμπες και θα έμεναν εκεί που είναι. Δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά άλλωστε.

Αν δεν θες να το δεις αυτό πρόβλημά σου.


ΥΓ: Τα παραπάνω έχουν ως παραδοχή ότι ο Έλληνας δεν θ' αλλάξει εν μια νυκτί άρδην την συμπεριφορά του (να σηκωθεί από τον καναπέ δηλαδή).

----------


## gkamared

Εδω κανουν λαθος οταν θα σηκωθει ομως θα αρχισουν τα κλαματα :Clap: 


> Και σου ξαναλέω ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν πρόκειται να πάει πουθενά. Τότε υπήρχαν τα περιθώρια γι' αποστάτες και διαγραφές, τώρα όχι.
> 
> Στην ανάγκη θα έκαναν 1-2 κωλοτούμπες και θα έμεναν εκεί που είναι. Δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά άλλωστε.
> 
> Αν δεν θες να το δεις αυτό πρόβλημά σου.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Τα παραπάνω έχουν ως παραδοχή ότι ο Έλληνας δεν θ' αλλάξει εν μια νυκτί άρδην την συμπεριφορά του (να σηκωθεί από τον καναπέ δηλαδή).


ΝΔ η τυχη του ΠΑΣΟΚ σε περιμενει

----------


## GetRid

> Και σου ξαναλέω ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν πρόκειται να πάει πουθενά. Τότε υπήρχαν τα περιθώρια γι' αποστάτες και διαγραφές, τώρα όχι.
> 
> Στην ανάγκη θα έκαναν 1-2 κωλοτούμπες και θα έμεναν εκεί που είναι. Δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά άλλωστε.
> 
> Αν δεν θες να το δεις αυτό πρόβλημά σου.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Τα παραπάνω έχουν ως παραδοχή ότι ο Έλληνας δεν θ' αλλάξει εν μια νυκτί άρδην την συμπεριφορά του (να σηκωθεί από τον καναπέ δηλαδή).


Οντως τα πράγματα τώρα είναι πιο "σφιχτά" για τους υποψήφιους αποστάτες βουλευτές. Δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά και τα μεγέθη της αποστασίας είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά. Τότε υπο τήν τεράστια λαϊκή πίεση αποστάτησαν 54. Τις προάλλες, χωρίς σχεδόν κανέναν να πιέζει μόλις 2, ενώ αρκούσαν μόλις 5.

----------


## grayden

> Οντως τα πράγματα τώρα είναι πιο "σφιχτά" για τους υποψήφιους αποστάτες βουλευτές. Δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά και τα μεγέθη της αποστασίας είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά. Τότε υπο τήν τεράστια λαϊκή πίεση αποστάτησαν 54. Τις προάλλες, χωρίς σχεδόν κανέναν να πιέζει μόλις 2, ενώ αρκούσαν μόλις 5.


Όταν εγώ παίζω 6 νούμερα στο λόττο, πιάνω τα 3 και τα άλλα τρία είναι πολύ κοντά στις προβλέψεις μου λέω "όχι ρε φούστη μου, λίγο πιο κει να πήγαινα το χέρι μου θα ήμουν εκατομμυριούχος". Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι η "θεά τύχη" ό,τι και να έβαζα θα άλλαζε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα έτσι ώστε να μην βγει χαμένη.

----------


## GetRid

Τα πάντα είναι γραμμένα και εμμεις τίποτε άλλο από αδύναμοι θεατές. Αυτήν την ερμηνεία δίνεις στον κόσμο; Να ξέρεις ότι βολεύει τους κρατούντες να σκέφτεσαι έτσι.

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι, απο προχθές η ΔΤ βγήκε απο τα σκοτεινά 70s...


... και μπήκε στα πολύχρωμα 80s!  :Clap:

----------


## grayden

> Τα πάντα είναι γραμμένα και εμμεις τίποτε άλλο από αδύναμοι θεατές. Αυτήν την ερμηνεία δίνεις στον κόσμο; Να ξέρεις ότι βολεύει τους κρατούντες να σκέφτεσαι έτσι.


Τα πάντα όχι αλλά αρκετά ναι.

Αν οι κρατούντες γνώριζαν τις σκέψεις/πράξεις μου δεν θα ήμουν τώρα εδώ αλλά δεν έχει σημασία.

Αυτό που μετράει είναι η σταθερά προβλέψιμη αντίδραση της ελληνικής κοινωνίας στις όποιες αποφάσεις παίρνονται εξ ου και η σιγουριά (μου και πολλών άλλων) για την πιστή εφαρμογή του σχεδίου για κάποιους ακόμη μήνες στην χειρότερη περίπτωση (γι' αυτούς).

- - - Updated - - -




> ... και μπήκε στα πολύχρωμα 80s!


Η νέα σύνθεση είναι απείρως καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη (άλλωστε ούτε η ΕΡΤ μας είχε συνηθίσει σε αξιόλογες εικαστικές πινελιές) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί φαίνεται η μισή Ασία στην Υδρόγειο και όχι η Ευρώπη.

Αυτό που με προκαλεί εμετό πάντως είναι το "ΔΤ", πιο χάλια γραμματοσειρά δεν παίζει να μπορούσαν να διαλέξουν.

----------


## manicx

Να διαλέξουν μήπως εκείνη όπου τα fonts ήταν με τελίτσες;

----------


## grayden

> Να διαλέξουν μήπως εκείνη όπου τα fonts ήταν με τελίτσες;


Δεν θυμάμαι, πιο λες;

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν θυμάμαι, πιο λες;


Eμένα πάντως μου ήρθε αυτή:
-.. -
 :Laughing: 

*Spoiler:*









- - - Updated - - -




> Η νέα σύνθεση είναι απείρως καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη (άλλωστε ούτε η ΕΡΤ μας είχε συνηθίσει σε αξιόλογες εικαστικές πινελιές) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί φαίνεται η μισή Ασία στην Υδρόγειο και όχι η Ευρώπη.


Aπείρως καλύτερη αν παίζει και Rick Astley (φωρών σακκάκι με βάτες) με Never Gonna Give You Up

----------


## grayden

Μην κοροϊδεύεις τις κυβερνητικές επιλογές βρε, θα σταματήσουν οι ξένοι τις επενδύσεις.

 :Laughing:

----------


## fsmpoing

Off Topic


		Mπορει καποιος να φτιαξει σωστα το σουρωτηρι;
http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/


edit 
ok το εφτιαξα

----------


## linman

«Στον αέρα» τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ της ΕΡΤ
Αναφερόμαστε στα πλέι-οφ της διοργάνωσης (20-21/8 οι πρώτοι αγώνες με τις 20/8 όλες οι μεταδόσεις να ανήκουν στη Nova) όπου ενδεχομένως να συμμετέχει ο ΠΑΟΚ.

Με βάση το «πακέτο» τηλεοπτικών δικαιωμάτων που είχε η ΕΡΤ θα έδειχνε την πρώτη επιλογή στις 21 και στις 28 Αυγούστου, παιχνίδια που, όμως, τούτη την στιγμή βρίσκονται στον «σέρα».

http://www.karfitsa.gr/2013/07/22/st...-ligk-tis-ert/

----------


## gkamared

Να ηταν μοναχα αυτα

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Αν και παρακολουθώ καθημερινά ΕΡΤ διαδικτυακά, έχω πάψει να συμμετέχω στο νήμα, διότι θεωρώ ότι έχουμε συζητήσει ξανά και ξανά τα αυτονόητα. Δε θεωρώ όμως ότι έχει ξεφουσκώσει το θέμα. Μακάρι να το κρατήσουν μέχρι τέλους οι εργαζόμενοι και στην ΕΡΤ αλλά και σε όποιους οργανισμούς/εταιρείες μπορούν να αντισταθούν.

----------


## linman

Προσλήψεις στη ΔΤ: φωτογραφικές διατάξεις για γαλαζοπράσινα παιδιά 
 Με την προκήρυξη φωτογραφίζονται συγκεκριμμένες θέσεις, για τις οποίες φαίνεται να έχουν ήδη επιλεγεί τα πρόσωπα που θα τις επανδρώσουν. Προβλέπονται παραδείγματος χάριν διευθυντές ειδήσεων και ενημέρωσης, οι οποίοι μπορεί να είναι απόφοιτοι είτε πανεπιστημιακής,είτε τριτοβάθμιας ή και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης!
Προβλέπονται επίσης θέσεις για 32 ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς, ενώ στην ΕΡΤ δούλευαν μέχρι τώρα μόλις *12!*

http://dimosiografoiert.blogspot.gr/...post_2222.html

----------


## fsmpoing

Απέρριψε την αντιπρόταση των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ

Απέρριψε ο υφυπουργός Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης Παντελής Καψής την αντιπρόταση των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ να εκπέμψει η ΝΕΡΙΤ χωρίς ενδιάμεσο φορέα και με παραμονή όλων των εργαζομένων, εκτός όσων συνταξιοδοτούνται.

«Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δεκτή η πρόταση των εργαζομένων» δήλωσε στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό στον Αθήνα 9.84 ο υφυπουργός δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης κ. Παντελής Καψής, αναφερόμενος στο αίτημα να ξεκινήσει άμεσα η ΝΕΡΙΤ με τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ, χωρίς να υπάρχει ενδιάμεσος φορέας. Όπως είπε ο κ. Καψής αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο θα ακυρωνόταν η πολιτική απόφαση του προηγούμενου διαστήματος, καθώς και οι δεσμεύσεις προς την Τρόικα
more: http://www.tovima.gr/media/article/?aid=523876

----------


## linman

Αγωγή των ηθοποιών κατά της κυβέρνησης για την ΕΡΤ

Αγωγή κατά του ελληνικού δημοσίου διεκδικώντας την πληρωμή τιμολογίων, που έμειναν ανεξόφλητα με το κλείσιμο της  ΕΡΤ, κατάθεσε 0 «Διόνυσος», ο Οργανισμός Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Δικαιωμάτων Ελλήνων Ηθοποιών.
Μιλώντας στην εφημερίδα «Ελευθεροτυπία» ο Ρήγας Αξελός γενικός γραμματέας του «Διονύσου», κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πληρωθούν 2-3 μέρες μετά την ημερομηνία που μπήκε το λουκέτο. Η αγωγή θα εκδικαστεί στις 23 Οκτωβρίου.

http://www.matrix24.gr/2013/07/%CE%B...7%CF%83%CE%B7/

----------


## linman

Β. Θωμόπουλος: διευθυντής ειδήσεων νάναι κι όπου νάναι...
Σε λίγες ημέρες και πριν από τις 15 Αυγούστου το «μόρφωμα» της Δημόσιας Τηλεόρασης (ΔΤ) θα εκπέμπει λέει... κανονικό πρόγραμμα, με ειδήσεις και ενημερωτικές εκπομπές.

http://zoornalistas.blogspot.gr/2013...post_3015.html

----------


## MNP-10

*
ΕΠΕΣΕ ΑΓΡΙΟ ΞΥΛΟ
Καταδρομική των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ στον Υμηττό και συγκρούσεις με ΜΑΤ*
29/07/13 - 22:40

Τεταμένη η κατάσταση στις κεραίες της ΕΡΤ στον Υμηττό μετά την επέμβαση της αστυνομίας κατά τη διάρκεια συγκέντρωσης εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ και αλληλέγγυων στον χώρο.

Σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι στιγμής πληροφορίες υπάρχουν προσαγωγές από τους συγκεντρωμένους με τους προσαχθέντες να έχουν οδηγηθεί στη ΓΑΔΑ.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν νωρίτερα το απόγευμα όταν εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ και αλληλέγγυοι συγκεντρώθηκαν στις εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ στον Υμηττό. Κατά τη διάρκεια της συγκέντρωσης το σήμα της ΝΕΤ άρχισε να μεταδίδεται αναλογικά στην Αττική στο κανάλι 21. 

Λίγη ώρα μετά την εκπομπή σήματος στο σημείο κατέφθασαν ισχυρές αστυνομικές δυνάμεις. Ακολούθησε ένταση ανάμεσα στους συγκεντρωμένους και τους αστυνομικούς κατά τη διάρκεια της οποίας έγιναν και οι προσαγωγές. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι μετά την επέμβαση της αστυνομίας η εκπομπή σήματος διεκόπη.

Έξω από τη ΓΑΔΑ μεταβαίνουν εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ για να συμπαρασταθούν στους προσαχθέντες.

Tμήμα ειδήσεων defencenet.gr

------

 Ένταση και προσαγωγές στον Υμηττό στον πομπό της ΕΡΤ!
Προσαγωγές στον πομπό της ΕΡΤ στον Υμηττό 
Όπως γράφει τώρα (Δευτέρα 11:35 μ.μ.) η διαδικτυακή Ελευθεροτυπία, πέντε προσαγωγές έγιναν πριν από λίγο, μετά από επέμβαση της αστυνομίας στον Υμηττό. Αλλού (Iskra) γίνεται λόγος για 9 προσαγωγές.

 Προηγουμένως, δεκάδες άτομα, εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ και αλληλέγγυοι συγκεντρώθηκαν στις κεραίες του Υμηττού και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες άνοιξαν τον πομπό της ΕΡΤ ώστε να μεταδίδει από το κανάλι 21 στην Αττική, αλλά στη συνέχεια το σήμα της ΕΡΤ έπεσε. 

 Η αστυνομία τελικώς προσήγαγε πέντε  άτομα, μεταξύ των οποίων η δημοσιογράφος της ΕΡΤ Εύα Μαυρογένη. 

 Στο σημείο μετέβησαν αστυνομικές δυνάμεις κι επικράτησε ένταση.  

Στην κινητοποίηση συμμετείχαν μέλη του ΕΠΑΜ, της ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ του κινήματος Σπίθα και εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ. 

Τώρα υπάρχει συγκέντρωση αλληλεγγύης στους άδικα προσαχθέντες που πραγματοποιείται από πλήθος κόσμου έξω από την ΓΑΔΑ! 

Ομάδα εθελοντών δικηγόρων έχει σπεύσει στην ΓΑΔΑ! 

http://dimtris-kypriotis.blogspot.gr...post_9137.html

-----

Dimitris Kypriotis
Πριν από 2 δευτερόλεπτα
Στους 8 προσαχθέντες στην ΓΑΔΑ από τη σημερινή διαμαρτυρία στον Υμηττό στον πομπό της ΕΡΤ, εκ των οποίων 1 είναι μέλος του ΕΠΑΜ του πυρήνα Ζωγράφου, που συνελήθφη ενώ ήταν καθήμενος επί του εδάφυς , απαγγέλθηκαν οι εξής κατηγορίες:
1. Αντίσταση κατά της αρχής
2. Διακεκριμένες φθορές κατά δημόσιας περιουσίας
3. Διατάραξη ασφάλειας επικοινωνιών (ή συγκοινωνιών)
4. Απείθεια
5. Απειλές κατά αστυνομικών οργάνων
Μία δημοσιογράφος της ΕΡΤ κατά την ώρα της προσαγωγής τραυματίσθηκε σοβαρά στα χέρια από την προσπάθεια να της περάσουν χειροπέδες και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες διεκομίσθη σε Νοσοκομείο.
Αύριο 11 πμ οι συλληφθέντες θα προσαχθούν σε αυτόφωρο διαδικασία ύστερα από την παράνομη μήνυση που κατέθεσε οσιορισθείς ως διαχειριστής της ΕΡΤ. Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις δικηγόρων, του προέδρου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και άλλων εργαζομένων της ΕΡ, αντιστοιχες μηνύσεις θα κατατεθούν και αύριο από τους εργαζόμενους κατά του διαχειριστού και αστυνομικών οργάνων.
Μετά από την εξέλιξη αυτή, τα μέλη του ΕΠΑΜ μαζί με άλλους αλληλέγγυους αποχωρ΄γσαμε από την ΓΑΔΑ και δόθηκε σημειο συνάντησης στο κτίριο 16 των Δικαστηρίων της π. ΣΣΕ, που θα προσαχθούν οι συλληφθέντες σε αυτόφωρη διαδικασία. Στον συναγωνιστή Λάμπρο θα συμπαρασταθούν οι συναγωνιστές του και ζητήθηκε η υπεράσπισή του από δικηγόρ<end>


....ειχαμε εντονη βραδια αποψε.

----------


## Helix

Και το τρομοκράτος καλά κρατεί

----------


## gkamared

Εχουμε δημοκρατια :Question:  :Exclamation:

----------


## Helix

Ναι


*Spoiler:*




			Στα χαρτιά

----------


## apnet

Ναι.

*Spoiler:*




			Αν δεν τα πολυψάξεις...  :Razz:

----------


## GetRid

Εχουμε εκτροπή από το πολίτευμα.

Για κακούργημα ένας από τους συλληφθέντες, γιατί κατέγραφε με μαγνητοφωνάκι τις αλητείες των μπάτσων.
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/gia-kakoy...as-ston-ymitto

----------


## grayden

Ενδιαφέρον πάντως το ντοκιμαντέρ που παίζει τώρα...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Θρήνος στην Αμοργό: Αυτοκτόνησε 75χρονος επειδή απολύθηκε ο γιος του από την ΕΡΤ 




> Ένας 75χρονος συνταξιούχος από την Αρκεσίνη Αμοργού, έβαλε τέλος στη ζωή του στις 7 το πρωί της Τρίτης 30 Ιουλίου, αφού είχε περιέλθει σε απόγνωση μετά την απόλυση του γιου του από την ΕΡΤ.
> Ο αυτόχειρας σύμφωνα με το Naxos News, δεν μπόρεσε να αντέξει ότι ο γιος του παντρεμένος με παιδιά έμεινε άνεργος και ο ίδιος δεν μπορούσε να τον βοηθήσει οικονομικά, ενώ παράλληλα είχε τη συνεχή επιμέλεια του δεύτερου γιου του που αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας. Η σύνταξη μικρή, τα προβλήματα μεγάλα και ο 75χρονος, αποφάσισε χθες το πρωί να δώσει τέλος στη ζωή του.
> 
> iefimerida.gr 
> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013/07/75_31.html

----------


## linman

Λείπει η ΕΡΤ...

«Φτάσαμε σε μια εποχή που τα ελληνικά ραδιόφωνα δεν μεταδίδουν Θεοδωράκη ή Χατζιδάκι. Το 2014 συμπληρώνονται είκοσι χρόνια από ...
το θάνατο του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη. Και σ' αυτή την εποχή της κρίσης βλέπω μεγάλους δημιουργούς να απομονώνονται από την καθημερινότητά μας», δήλωσε χθες από τη Βουλή ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού Πάνος Παναγιωτόπουλος.
Αν και ο ίδιος δεν ευθύνεται προσωπικά για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ, η απάντηση έρχεται σχεδόν αυθόρμητα: Ας μην κλείνατε το ραδιομέγαρο, υπουργέ. Ας μη μας στερούσατε τη χαρά και την ικανοποίηση να «βουτάμε» στην όαση της κρατικής ραδιοφωνίας.

http://nonews-news.blogspot.gr/2013/...-post_479.html

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Λείπει η ΕΡΤ...
> 
> «Φτάσαμε σε μια εποχή που τα ελληνικά ραδιόφωνα δεν μεταδίδουν Θεοδωράκη ή Χατζιδάκι. Το 2014 συμπληρώνονται είκοσι χρόνια από ...
> το θάνατο του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη. Και σ' αυτή την εποχή της κρίσης βλέπω μεγάλους δημιουργούς να απομονώνονται από την καθημερινότητά μας», δήλωσε χθες από τη Βουλή ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού Πάνος Παναγιωτόπουλος.
> Αν και ο ίδιος δεν ευθύνεται προσωπικά για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ, η απάντηση έρχεται σχεδόν αυθόρμητα: Ας μην κλείνατε το ραδιομέγαρο, υπουργέ. Ας μη μας στερούσατε τη χαρά και την ικανοποίηση να «βουτάμε» στην όαση της κρατικής ραδιοφωνίας.
> 
> http://nonews-news.blogspot.gr/2013/...-post_479.html


Ε όχι να quotάρουμε και τον Παναγιωτόπουλο για τέτοιο ζήτημα...

----------


## gkamared

Τι περιμενατε απο την δεξια

----------


## grayden

> Τι περιμενατε απο την δεξια


Καμία σχέση δεν έχουν οι πολιτικές απόψεις με τα πεπραγμένα της μεταπολίτευσης. Μην πέφτεις στην παγίδα του κακού ή καλού πολιτικού ρεύματος.

----------


## gkamared

> Καμία σχέση δεν έχουν οι πολιτικές απόψεις με τα πεπραγμένα της μεταπολίτευσης. Μην πέφτεις στην παγίδα του κακού ή καλού πολιτικού ρεύματος.


Ισως να εχεις δικαιο

----------


## washcloud

> Ισως να εχεις δικαιο


(...για να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ τώρα που γυρίζει...)

 ...δεν υπάρχουν ταξικές κοινωνίες και η πάλη των τάξεων είναι ένα παραμύθι που φτιάξανε και πουλάνε οι τεμπέληδες, οι άχρηστοι και οι οπισθοδρομικοί αποσταθεροποιητές για να εφαρμόζουν οι ανόητοι.

----------


## grayden

> (...για να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ τώρα που γυρίζει...)
> 
>  ...δεν υπάρχουν ταξικές κοινωνίες και η πάλη των τάξεων είναι ένα παραμύθι που φτιάξανε και πουλάνε οι τεμπέληδες, οι άχρηστοι και οι οπισθοδρομικοί αποσταθεροποιητές για να εφαρμόζουν οι ανόητοι.


Η πρώτη αταξική κοινωνία δημιουργήθηκε από τον Αδάμ. Μετά απ' αυτόν ουδέποτε υπήρξε τέτοιο πράγμα.

(Αν εννοείς αυτό)

----------


## button

και τα 3 κανάλια το ιδιο πράγμα δείχνουν γιατί ??

----------


## phantom77

> και τα 3 κανάλια το ιδιο πράγμα δείχνουν γιατί ??


Μεταβατική περίοδος. Τώρα βγάζει δόντια το μωρό...

----------


## GetRid

> Η πρώτη αταξική κοινωνία δημιουργήθηκε από τον Αδάμ. Μετά απ' αυτόν ουδέποτε υπήρξε τέτοιο πράγμα.
> 
> (Αν εννοείς αυτό)


Από την Εύα, που ούτε την εξουσία Θεού αναγνώρισε.

(τώρα που γυρίζει, διορθώνω κι εγώ)

----------


## grayden

> Από την Εύα, που ούτε την εξουσία Θεού αναγνώρισε.
> 
> (τώρα που γυρίζει, διορθώνω κι εγώ)


Ο Θεός δεν μετράει και ούτε έχει σχέση το αν αναγνώρισε κάποιος την εξουσία του ή όχι.

Με το που ήρθε η Εύα δημιουργήθηκε η πρώτη κοινωνία. Ο Αδάμ ανέλαβε την θέση του, η Εύα την δική της και από τότε κάποιος ήταν από πάνω και κάποιος από κάτω.

----------


## infested



----------


## grayden

> 


Με τόσο χορτάρι πιθανότατα δεν θα έδιναν σημασία στο μήλο.

----------


## apnet

Πιάσαμε και προϊόντα μυθοπλασίας και «πίστεως» τώρα... Οι θρησκείες εφευρέθηκαν και κυρίως διατηρήθηκαν για την χαλιναγώγηση των μαζών. Τώρα που πέραν ίσως του ισλάμ φθίνουν... εφευρίσκονται νέοι τρόποι. Ο διαχωρισμός στις διάφορες «τάξεις» είναι ένας από αυτούς. Είναι γνωστό το διαίρει και βασίλευε, όπως είναι γνωστό και το ότι με το να δίνεις ένα όνομα σε κάποιον αυτόματα αποκτάς μια μορφή εξουσίας πάνω του. Τον καθορίζεις κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Και όταν αυτό παγιωθεί στις συνειδήσεις των μαζών εκείνες ακολουθούν. 

Διαβάζω σήμερα (αλήθεια ψέματα δεν ξέρω) ότι έχουν κατατεθεί 4.500 χιλιάδες αιτήσεις για δουλειά στη ΔΤ... Όταν μεγάλο μέρος της κοινωνίας ζει με την αγωνία της επιβίωσης και στα όρια (ή κάτω από αυτά) της φτώχιας, είναι αναμενόμενο ο ηθικός ξεπεσμός που έχει καλλιεργηθεί σκοπίμως εδώ και χρόνια να αυξάνει και να ισχύει το «ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω». Όταν το μαστίγιο του δήμιου πέφτει, το κοπάδι τρέχει προς πάσα κατεύθυνση για να γλιτώσει το τομάρι του.

----------


## grayden

> Πιάσαμε και προϊόντα μυθοπλασίας και «πίστεως» τώρα... Οι θρησκείες εφευρέθηκαν και κυρίως διατηρήθηκαν για την χαλιναγώγηση των μαζών.


Διατηρήθηκαν ίσως, εφευρέθηκαν σίγουρα όχι (οι βασικές τουλάχιστον).


Επίσης, μάθε ν' αναγνωρίζεις τα παραδείγματα ή βγάλε τις παρωπίδες.

----------


## apnet

Είσαι σε θέση μήπως να γνωρίζεις εσύ προσωπικά αν εφευρέθηκαν ή όχι...; Την άποψή σου λες λοιπόν κι εσύ όπως όλοι οι άλλοι.

Επομένως κράτα τις υποδείξεις και τις διδαχές για τον εαυτό σου. Εκείνοι που τις κάνουν είναι συνήθως και εκείνοι που τις έχουν περισσότερο ανάγκη. :Smile:

----------


## maik

Πατρις θρησκεια οικογενεια ρε!!!!!!!  
απλυτοι, ε απλυτοι κ*ου*μουνισται

----------


## grayden

> Είσαι σε θέση μήπως να γνωρίζεις εσύ προσωπικά αν εφευρέθηκαν ή όχι...; Την άποψή σου λες λοιπόν κι εσύ όπως όλοι οι άλλοι.


Άντε, πες μου ποια μεγάλη θρησκεία στήθηκε με σκοπό να χειραγωγήσει τις μάζες.

----------


## maik

Μια λεξη... ΟΛΕΣ

----------


## grayden

> Μια λεξη... ΟΛΕΣ




- - - Updated - - -




> Πατρις θρησκεια οικογενεια ρε!!!!!!!  
> απλυτοι, ε απλυτοι κ*ου*μουνισται


Τώρα το είδα αυτό.

Που ακριβώς κολλάνε τα κόμπλεξ σου με την συζήτηση που γινόταν προηγουμένως;

----------


## maik

> Τώρα το είδα αυτό.
> 
> Που ακριβώς κολλάνε τα κόμπλεξ σου με την συζήτηση που γινόταν προηγουμένως;





Στον καθρεφτη σου μιλας;

----------


## grayden

> Στον καθρεφτη σου μιλας;


Τα παρακάτω άσχετα δεν τα πέταξα εγώ σε μια συζήτηση για τις ταξικές κοινωνίες που μετατρεπόταν σε συζήτηση για το πως ξεκίνησαν οι (μεγάλες) θρησκείες.




> Πατρις θρησκεια οικογενεια ρε!!!!!!!  
> απλυτοι, ε απλυτοι κ*ου*μουνισται

----------


## GetRid

> Άντε, πες μου ποια μεγάλη θρησκεία στήθηκε με σκοπό να χειραγωγήσει τις μάζες.




Off Topic


		εεε... ο Χριστιανισμός; Και για να προλάβω τυχόν ένστασή σου· ο Κωνσταντίνος με τις "συνόδους" του τι άλλο έκανε εκτός από "στήσιμο με σκοπό να χειραγωγήσει τις μάζες"?

----------


## grayden

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εεε... ο Χριστιανισμός; Και για να προλάβω τυχόν ένστασή σου· ο Κωνσταντίνος με τις "συνόδους" του τι άλλο έκανε εκτός από "στήσιμο με σκοπό να χειραγωγήσει τις μάζες"?


Δεν θυμάμαι κανένα Κωνσταντίνο 2013 χρόνια πριν...

----------


## Νικαετός

Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ.  :Whistle:

----------


## 29gk

Kαι η κυβερνηση νικησε τελικα. Ολοκληρωτικα καθως φαινεται μιας και οι οποιες συζητησεις περι του τι εγινε στην ΕΡΤ και με την ΕΡΤ, εχουν εκφυλιστει σε οτι πιο ασχετο. Κοιυβεντα να γινεται, ο Βενιζελος να κυβερνα, ο Σαμαρας να πετυχαινει, η Ολγα να υποδεχεται τους τουριστες των 17 μυριων, ο Στουρναρας να συνεχιζει την απομυζηση μισθων συνταξεων κι εναπομειναντων εσοδων, ο Χατζηδακης να ετοιμαζει την αλωση των περιουσιων, ο Μητσοτακης να απολυει τους παντες εκτος των αγροφυλακων, ο Γεωργιαδης να μην απολυει τους γιατρους απολυωντας τους, ενω ο Ελλην ψηφοφορος ομφαλοσκοπει.

Υπαρχει Θεος ή δεν υπαρχει ; Οπως τοτε, παλια, που την ωρα που εξω απο τα τειχη ηταν ο εχθρος, μεσα η συζητηση γιονοταν για το ποσοι αγγελοι χωρουν στην κεφαλη της καρφιτσας. Εως οτου οι εχθροι μπηκαν στην πολη και ολοι ειχαν το αλλοθι που εψαχναν για τα επομενα 400 χρονια.

----------


## fsmpoing

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ.


Μα μας εβγαλε (απο το θεμα) και μας εβαλε σε διαθεσιμοτητα η κυβερνηση , ετσι τωρα εκπεμπουμε "πειρατικα"  :Razz: 



Ασχετο (τωρα που εχουμε μουσικο διαλειμα) -Με τα ονοματα των υπαλληλων που μπαινουν σε διαθεσιμοτητα στα Υπουργεια , εχει αναρτηθει καμια λιστα;

----------


## infested

Όπως είχα γράψει πριν κανένα μήνα, έκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ γιατί ήθελαν να πάνε σε εκλογές καλοκαιριάτικα που είναι η καλύτερη περίοδος για να μην αντιδράσει ο κόσμος.

Το κόλπο ήταν να γίνουν εκλογές μόνο με την στήριξη των ιδιωτικών καναλιών ώστε να τις κερδίσουν και να έχουν κυβέρνηση που θα κάνει σημεία και τέρατα από τον Οκτώβριο μετά τις γερμανικές εκλογές. Από το να δώσουν τη Κύπρο μέχρι να κατεβάσουν τα τανκς σε επικείμενη μαζική αντίδραση του κόσμου.

Το ξέρασε το κόλπο σήμερα ο μπάρμπας.

----------


## giwrgosth

Ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα είναι αύριο η συγκέντρωση του ΠΑΜΕ στον 902 για τις 48 απολύσεις των εργαζομένων του σταθμού?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Ξέρει κανείς τι ώρα είναι αύριο η συγκέντρωση του ΠΑΜΕ στον 902 για τις 48 απολύσεις των εργαζομένων του σταθμού?


λένε για 8 το βράδυ αλλά είπαν να περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση από το Mega.

----------


## no_logo

η κυβέρνηση έδωσε εντολή στον ΟΤΕ μέχρι την παρασκευή να κόψει κάθε επικοινωνία/εκπομπή στο ραδιομέγαρο
Ετοιμάζουν μάλλον εισβολή των ΜΑΤ μέσα στον Αυγουστο

----------


## Helix

Τι εννοείς κάθε επικοινωνία/εκπομπή; Μέσω internet;

----------


## no_logo

> Τι εννοείς κάθε επικοινωνία/εκπομπή; Μέσω internet;


Δεν γνωρίζω πως βγαίνει το σήμα της EBU
Υπάρχουν όμως περίπου 100 ενεργές γραμμές και περιοχές που γίνεται κανονικά εκπομπή του σήματος
Όλα αυτά πρέπει να έχουν κοπεί μέχρι την παρασκευή
Έχω ενημερώσει το Συριζα στους δημοσιογράφους να μεταφέρει την πληροφορία

----------


## ZORO

Πάντως ακόμη και μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή εκπέμπει κανονικά στο internet.

----------


## fsmpoing

> Πάντως ακόμη και μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή εκπέμπει κανονικά στο internet.


ναι οντως

----------


## phantom77

To ίδιο και απο τον περιφερειακό σταθμό της περιοχής μου (που κατα 99% παίρνει το πρόγραμμα μέσω internet)

- - - Updated - - -

Μήπως βιάστηκα να μιλήσω; Το ραδιοφωνικό stream της EBU έχει πέσει και ακούγεται μια ηχογράφηση που αναγγέλλει συχνότητες σε Hz.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα αντικαταστάθηκε απο ένα Ιταλικό ραδιόφωνο. 
Το τηλεοπτικό παίζει κανονικά.

Κάτι άκουσα το απόγευμα οτι η ΔΤ έγινε μέλος της EBU .

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν έγινε μέλος της EBU γιατί απλούστατα δεν "υπάρχει" η ΔΤ. Δεν έχει συσταθεί ως εταιρία, δεν έχει νομική υπόσταση, δεν είναι μέλος της EBU. Απλά ακούστηκε ότι αναμεταδίδει το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα στίβου μέσω EBU. Αυτό διαψεύσθηκε άμεσα.

----------


## fsmpoing

Φτιαξανε κλιπ με "παππου χακερα"  :Razz:  ...κατι που ενταξει στην πραγματικη ζωη δεν υφισταται

----------


## Helix

Χαχα! Τέλειο!

----------


## phantom77

Απο το πρωί σήμερα στην ΕΡΑ λένε οτι έχουν κοπεί όλες οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές και αναγκάζονται να κάνουν τις συνεντεύξεις μέσω Skype.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Απο το πρωί σήμερα στην ΕΡΑ λένε οτι έχουν κοπεί όλες οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές και αναγκάζονται να κάνουν τις συνεντεύξεις μέσω Skype.


ανήμερα της Παναγίας λέτε να μπούνε και τα ΜΑΤ;
είναι κι η Παναγιά που οδηγεί τον Αντωνάκη

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν είναι εύκολο να μπούνε τα ΜΑΤ. (Ο Αντωνάκης θέλει, οι του Βενιζέλου -κάνουν ότι - αντιδρούν)

----------


## phantom77

Και όπως έλεγε κάποιος καλεσμένος στην ΕΡΑ πριν λίγο, κατα ένα μυστήριο τρόπο όποτε αντιδρά σε κάτι ο Μπένι, στο τέλος γίνεται...

----------


## fsmpoing

"Παραλλαγή" 
Ε.Ρ.Τ. - Καινούργιο Ενημερωτικό Spot:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvOseczGeIY

...απο εδω και μετα

----------


## aroutis

> ανήμερα της Παναγίας λέτε να μπούνε και τα ΜΑΤ;
> είναι κι η Παναγιά που οδηγεί τον Αντωνάκη


Για όλα ειναι ικανοί. Ιδιότυπη χούντα εχουμε. Γιατί όχι;

----------


## ntoremi

> Φτιαξανε κλιπ με "παππου χακερα"  ...κατι που ενταξει στην πραγματικη ζωη δεν υφισταται


ναι τωρα που τους εκλεισαν τους επιασε ο δημιουργικος οιστρος...
τοσες δεκαετιες βολευονταν στην ακοπη ξαπλα, μασα, στα επιδοματα, στον συνδικαλισμο και σε ολα τα υλοποιπα γνωστα πρασινοφρουριλικια...

----------


## raspoutiv

> ναι τωρα που τους εκλεισαν τους επιασε ο δημιουργικος οιστρος...
> τοσες δεκαετιες βολευονταν στην ακοπη ξαπλα, μασα, στα επιδοματα, στον συνδικαλισμο και σε ολα τα υλοποιπα γνωστα πρασινοφρουριλικια...


έχει λαό ο Μπουμπούκος τελικά

----------


## grayden

> έχει λαό ο Μπουμπούκος τελικά


Όποιος δεν είναι με μας είναι με τους απέναντι;

----------


## Helix

Ή θα είσαι με 'μάς ή με τους άλλους, αλλά προσοχή...


*Spoiler:*




			Εμείς είμαστε οι άλλοι  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Όποιος δεν είναι με μας είναι με τους απέναντι;


όποιος παπαγαλίζει τα λόγια των άλλων με ποιον είναι; (εφόσον εμείς δεν είμαστε οι άλλοι :Razz:  )

----------


## grayden

Προσωπικά δεν μου καίγεται καρφί για τους υπαλλήλους της ΕΡΤ. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η κατάργηση της "εταιρίας" ΕΡΤ και όλο το μάρμαρο που θα κληθούμε να πληρώσουμε χωρίς λόγο (χαμένα δικαιώματα, αποζημιώσεις, κτλ).

Αν μέρος των επιχειρημάτων κάποιου είναι και μέρος των επιχειρημάτων των απέναντι το πρόβλημα το έχει αυτός με δυαδική όραση.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Προσωπικά δεν μου καίγεται καρφί για τους υπαλλήλους της ΕΡΤ. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η κατάργηση της "εταιρίας" ΕΡΤ και όλο το μάρμαρο που θα κληθούμε να πληρώσουμε χωρίς λόγο (χαμένα δικαιώματα, αποζημιώσεις, κτλ).
> 
> Αν μέρος των επιχειρημάτων κάποιου είναι και μέρος των επιχειρημάτων των απέναντι το πρόβλημα το έχει αυτός με δυαδική όραση.


00101100110011110111001010

= οι γενικεύσεις, οι ισοπεδώσεις κι οι μπουμπουκισμοί δε λύνουν αλλά δημιουργούν προβλήματα

----------


## grayden

> 00101100110011110111001010
> 
> = οι γενικεύσεις, οι ισοπεδώσεις κι οι μπουμπουκισμοί δε λύνουν αλλά δημιουργούν προβλήματα


Γι' αυτό και είμαι κατά της δυαδικής όρασης.

----------


## ntoremi

Ναι, τωρα που εκλεισε η ερτ βρεθηκαν ολοι οι υπερασπιστες της. Τοσα χρονια ειχε προφανως κρυφους θαυμαστες που την αγαπουσαν, αλλα δεν την εβλεπαν, γι αυτο οι τηλεθεασεις της ηταν στον πατο...

----------


## apnet

Το πρόβλημα είναι ο τρόπος που έγινε (ΠΝΠ, απώλεια σήματος σε δημόσια τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο), το πρόβλημα είναι ο τρόπος που το διαχειρίστηκαν (πετώντας λάσπη σε εργαζόμενους και κάνοντας το άσπρο μαύρο), το πρόβλημα είναι πως οι ίδιοι που δημιούργησαν, για να ωφεληθούν από αυτά, τα κακώς κείμενα στην ΕΡΤ, τώρα τα φορτώνουν όλα στους εργαζομένους και οι ίδιοι βγαίνουν λάδι, το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν θα υπάρξει έλεγχος στα λογιστικά βιβλία της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε να δούμε ποιοι... έκαναν τις λαμογιές, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πίσω από τη λογική αυτή κρύβονται τα συμφέροντα τον καθεστωτικών καναλιών, το πρόβλημα είναι πως όλο αυτό έγινε για να «πιάσουμε το στόχο» των απολύσεων, αλλά σε τελική ανάλυση ζημιά θα έχει το δημόσιο από όλο αυτό, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάποιοι καταπίνουν αμάσητη τη προπαγάνδα, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουν καταφέρει να μας στρέψουν τον έναν ενάντια στον άλλον.... λες και μας φταίνε οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ και όχι η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ και γενικά κάθε δημόσιου οργανισμού (μα πόσο σανό πια...; ΠΟΣΟ), το πρόβλημα είναι τι θα γίνει με την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα, το πρόβλημα είναι πως λόγω των χειρισμών τους δεν έχουμε καν δημόσια τηλεόραση πλέον και σε τελική ανάλυση τα ξεπουλάμε όλα.

Υπάρχουν πιο σημαντικά πράγματα από τα ΛΕΦΤΑ και την ΤΗΛΕΘΕΑΣΗ (η οποία είναι και ΚΑΛΠΙΚΗ...)

----------


## ntoremi

Δεν αντιλεγει κανεις. Τα ιδια πρασινο-μπλε λαμογια που λυμαινονταν τον τοπο, τωρα παριστανουν τους σωτηρες μας σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Δεν θα νιωσω ομως καμια θλιψη για τα βυσματα που ειχαν διοριστει ολα αυτα τα χρονια απο αυτα τα λαμογια (που τωρα παριστανουν τους σωτηρες) γιατι ολα αυτα τα χρονια γευονταν τα πλουσιοπαροχα επιδοματα, αδειες, ταξιδια, μποκοτο-τσιφλικια, σταο-μισθους κλπ που εγω δεν επαιρνα.
Ουτε και τωρα βεβαια περιμενω καθαρση. Βαλαν υπουργο ΔΤ τον πρασινοφρουρο Καψη, μετα την λαμπρη καριερα του στο αλλο πασοκοτραφες Μπομπολο-καναλο...

----------


## raspoutiv

> Δεν αντιλεγει κανεις. Τα ιδια πρασινο-μπλε λαμογια που λυμαινονταν τον τοπο, τωρα παριστανουν τους σωτηρες μας σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Δεν θα νιωσω ομως καμια θλιψη για τα βυσματα που ειχαν διοριστει ολα αυτα τα χρονια απο αυτα τα λαμογια (που τωρα παριστανουν τους σωτηρες) γιατι ολα αυτα τα χρονια γευονταν τα πλουσιοπαροχα επιδοματα, αδειες, ταξιδια, μποκοτο-τσιφλικια, σταο-μισθους κλπ που εγω δεν επαιρνα.
> Ουτε και τωρα βεβαια περιμενω καθαρση. Βαλαν υπουργο ΔΤ τον πρασινοφρουρο Καψη, μετα την λαμπρη καριερα του στο αλλο πασοκοτραφες Μπομπολο-καναλο...


δε σου ζητάει κανείς να λυπηθείς τα λαμόγια
σου ζητάω να μην τσουβαλιάζεις εργαζόμενους και λαμόγια όπως σου υποδεικνύουν οι χαρτογιακάδες της κυβέρνησης και τα κρατικοδίαιτα ΜΜΕ τους. 
δεν είναι όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι τεμπέληδες καθώς, βγάζουν και τη δουλειά, αλλά τιμωρούνται όλοι (βασικά τα βύσματα επιστρέφουν)

επίσης δεν άκουσα κιχ από την κυβέρνηση για το τι θα γίνει με αυτούς που διόριζαν άεργους στην ΕΡΤ. θα τους αναζητήσουμε να τους 
τιμωρήσουμε ή αυτοί απαλλάσσονται των ευθυνών;

----------


## ntoremi

> δε σου ζητάει κανείς να λυπηθείς τα λαμόγια
> σου ζητάω να μην τσουβαλιάζεις εργαζόμενους και λαμόγια όπως σου υποδεικνύουν οι χαρτογιακάδες της κυβέρνησης και τα κρατικοδίαιτα ΜΜΕ τους. 
> δεν είναι όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι τεμπέληδες καθώς, βγάζουν και τη δουλειά, αλλά τιμωρούνται όλοι (βασικά τα βύσματα επιστρέφουν)
> 
> επίσης δεν άκουσα κιχ από την κυβέρνηση για το τι θα γίνει με αυτούς που διόριζαν άεργους στην ΕΡΤ. θα τους αναζητήσουμε να τους 
> τιμωρήσουμε ή αυτοί απαλλάσσονται των ευθυνών;


τι να ακουσεις; αφου οι ιδιοι τους διοριζαν!! μαυρο στις εκλογες, ανυπακοη, εξεγερση... δεν βλεπω να εχουμε αλλες επιλογες.

----------


## apnet

Πολλές επιλογές αλλά είναι δύσκολες και πρέπει να βγούμε από τη «γυάλα» μας... σσσσσς. Τα ακούν και μερικοί και τρομάζουν.

----------


## fsmpoing



----------


## apnet

Όταν μιλάει για fail αυτός που το ανέβασε, εννοεί εκείνο του εγκεφάλου του; Μάλλον ε;

----------


## fsmpoing

δεν εχεις χιουμορ ε;

----------


## apnet

Απλά δεν έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο  :Smile:

----------


## fsmpoing

Έτσι θα είναι :Thinking:  ...Η Χρονά έσκασε στα γέλια!!!

----------


## apnet

Ναι... φοβερό αστείο. Και μάλιστα fail. :Smile:

----------


## sotos65

> Έτσι θα είναι ...Η Χρονά έσκασε στα γέλια!!!


Kαι τι με αυτό; Αν είχε ακουστεί να λέει κάτι "περίεργο" (όπως τον _πορδηπουργό_ που βλαστήμησε το κεφάλι του), ή είχε κάνει κάποια περίεργη έκφραση ή κίνηση, μπορεί να ήταν "fail". Όχι και ένα γέλιο να είναι fail...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fsmpoing

Ναι δε μου αρεσει και εμενα ...Αλλα τι τιτλο να του βαλω;

----------


## apnet

Είναι που δεν έχεις χιούμορ...  :ROFL:  Την προπαγάνδα τη βαφτίζουμε και χιούμορ (fail διαλέχτε), ό,τι μας βολεύει...

----------


## sotos65

> Ναι δε μου αρεσει και εμενα ...Αλλα τι τιτλο να του βαλω;


Laughter of the lambs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## no_logo

> Ναι δε μου αρεσει και εμενα ...Αλλα τι τιτλο να του βαλω;


Σκουπιδοβίντεο για λοβοτομημένους
Γάντι του πάει

----------


## fsmpoing

> Είναι που δεν έχεις χιούμορ...  Την προπαγάνδα τη βαφτίζουμε και χιούμορ (fail διαλέχτε), ό,τι μας βολεύει...


Τουτοι δεν εχουν σιγουρα http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2011/10/video_1429.html




> Laughter of the lambs


Δεν ειναι πιασαρικο λιγοι θα το καταλαβουνε



> Σκουπιδοβίντεο για λοβοτομημένους
> Γάντι του πάει


Αυτο ναι :Wink: 
...για τους υπολοιπους;

----------


## gkamared

> Ναι, τωρα που εκλεισε η ερτ βρεθηκαν ολοι οι υπερασπιστες της. Τοσα χρονια ειχε προφανως κρυφους θαυμαστες που την αγαπουσαν, αλλα δεν την εβλεπαν, γι αυτο οι τηλεθεασεις της ηταν στον πατο...


Προφανώς δεν είδες τα νούμερα της agb και δες τα νούμερα μετά μίλα.

----------


## raspoutiv

@fsmpoing

δεν πρόκειται για fail ούτε πρέπει να αντιδράς με την αντίδραση των συμφορουμιτών
πέφτει πολλή λάσπη από κυβερνητική πλευρά σε ότι δεν πάει με τα νερά τους κι ένα τέτοιο βίντεο εύκολα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως λάσπη - ειδικά με τον τίτλο που διάλεξες

αν θες να το κρατήσεις, βάλε "γέλια off the record στην ΕΡΤ"

- - - Updated - - -




> Προφανώς δεν είδες τα νούμερα της agb και δες τα νούμερα μετά μίλα.


το περίεργο για μένα είναι που ακόμα ο κόσμος ανοίγει τις τηλεοράσεις 
ούτε οι κρατούμενοι

----------


## fsmpoing

@raspoutiv Ok ειναι τωρα νομιζω...

----------


## phantom77

Ας αφήσουμε το ανύπαρκτο θέμα με το βίντεο και ας ασχοληθούμε με κάτι πιο σοβαρό: ακούγεται οτι θα επέμβει εισαγγελέας στο Ραδιομέγαρο.
Μόλις άρχισε εκτακτη εκπομπή στην ΕΡΑ.

----------


## raspoutiv

> @raspoutiv Ok ειναι τωρα νομιζω...


λιγότερο πιασάρικο για τα views αλλά διόλου προσβλητικό  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ας αφήσουμε το ανύπαρκτο θέμα με το βίντεο και ας ασχοληθούμε με κάτι πιο σοβαρό: ακούγεται οτι θα επέμβει εισαγγελέας στο Ραδιομέγαρο.
> Μόλις άρχισε εκτακτη εκπομπή στην ΕΡΑ.


έτσι και μπουκάρουνε αύριο θα χτυπιέμαι. ήθελα από την αρχή να το ποντάρω αλλά δεν έβρισκα book να το δίνει
το πρόβλημα θα ναι πως και να μπούνε τα ΜΑΤ, δε θα το μάθει κανείς καθώς ο κόσμος είναι σε θερινούς ρυθμούς ενώ τα κανάλια θα μιλάνε για τα μαγιό των δήθεν σταρ στη Μύκονο

----------


## ntoremi

Ο πασοκος ο καψης, της γνωστης πασοκο-οικογενειας, θα γινει νεος χουντικοδικτατορας και θα μπουκαρει με τανκς στο κτιριο της ερτ;; Καταλαβε αραγε την καυτη πατατα που του πεταξε ο αντωνακης ή ειναι τετοιος ο ποθος για το υπουργιλικι ή εχει τα κονε του με τους πασοκο-συνδικαλες και πιστευει οτι θα τους φερει βολτα;;
Νιωθω τοση μεγαλη χαρα/ηθικη δικαιωση που οι ζιβαγκο-σοσιαλιστες του 80 εχουν μετατραπει πλεον σε "βασιλικοτεροι του βασιλεως".
Ετσι ειναι η αριστερα με τις δεξιες τσεπες... Επρεπε, ομως, να μας κατσουν στο σβερκο για 30 χρονια για να τους παρουμε χαμπαρι...;;;;;

----------


## hemlock

Τώρα τον θυμήθηκες ,στα "δύσκολα" τον Καψή και τους άλλους ntoremi ?

----------


## ntoremi

εγω τον θυμηθηκα; ο αντωνακης και ο βαγγελακης τον θυμηθηκαν και τον διορισαν.

----------


## no_logo

> εγω τον θυμηθηκα; ο αντωνακης και ο βαγγελακης τον θυμηθηκαν και τον διορισαν.


ναι τους έχεις τρελάνει στο μποξ 
Ειδικά τον άμοιρο Σαμαρά που έπεσε στα δίχτυα των πασόκων. Κάπως έτσι τον παρουσιάζεις
Έχει και η εμμονή τα όρια της

- - - Updated - - -




> έτσι και μπουκάρουνε αύριο θα χτυπιέμαι. ήθελα από την αρχή να το ποντάρω αλλά δεν έβρισκα book να το δίνει
> το πρόβλημα θα ναι πως και να μπούνε τα ΜΑΤ, δε θα το μάθει κανείς καθώς ο κόσμος είναι σε θερινούς ρυθμούς ενώ τα κανάλια θα μιλάνε για τα μαγιό των δήθεν σταρ στη Μύκονο


Δημιουργούν ανάλογο κλίμα μέρες τώρα στα ΜΜΕ

Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ καταγγέλλουν οι ανεκδιήγητοι τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ πως δεν αφήνουν τους διαγωνισθέντες να δουλέψουν

----------


## raspoutiv

> Νιωθω τοση μεγαλη χαρα/ηθικη δικαιωση που οι ζιβαγκο-σοσιαλιστες του 80 εχουν μετατραπει πλεον σε "βασιλικοτεροι του βασιλεως".
> Ετσι ειναι η αριστερα με τις δεξιες τσεπες... Επρεπε, ομως, να μας κατσουν στο σβερκο για 30 χρονια για να τους παρουμε χαμπαρι...;;;;;


άρα το πρόβλημα είναι οι αριστεροί που αλλαξοπίστησαν κι όχι η Αριστερά. δε θες να αναφερθούμε ίσως στους δεξιούς με τις βαθιές τσέπες, που το φαγοπότι το κάνανε ιδεολογία; 
μάλλον φταίει το πολιτειακό μας σύστημα που επιτρέπει στα ίδια κιόλας πρόσωπα να γατζώνονται στην καρέκλα μέχρι να τα ανατρέψει κάποιος πιο βρώμικος από αυτά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δημιουργούν ανάλογο κλίμα μέρες τώρα στα ΜΜΕ
> 
> Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ καταγγέλλουν οι ανεκδιήγητοι τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ πως δεν αφήνουν τους διαγωνισθέντες να δουλέψουν


αυτό που δε μας είπαν είναι αν τα θέματα του διαγωνισμού ήταν δύσκολα και η αξιολόγηση έγινε από τον ΑΣΕΠ
η ξεφτίλα της ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ Α.Ε. δεν έχει τέλος

----------


## apnet

Αφού το πιόνι-Καψής είπε πως θα ελεγχθούν ένας ένας οι υποψήφιοι για το αν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις. Μέχρι και πιστοποιητικό φρονημάτων σου λέει θα ζητήσουν! Όχι παίξε γέλασε. Πάνω από όλα αξιοκρατία!

----------


## Helix

> η ξεφτίλα της ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ Α.Ε. δεν έχει τέλος


Το κόμμα έχει όνομα:


*Spoiler:*




			Νέα Πασοκρατία

----------


## grayden

Μεγάλη μανία με τα κόμματα ρε παιδιά, ταμπελάκι για επιπλέον ψήφους είναι πλέον.

Ξέρει κανένας εν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ν' ανατραπεί η απόφαση κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ;

----------


## apnet

Φυσικά και υπάρχει.

----------


## Helix

Μα έχει ήδη ληφθεί απόφαση από το ΣτΕ εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου και τη γράψαν όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο

----------


## grayden

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι το ΣτΕ άλλο πράγμα είχε πει.

----------


## aroutis

> Απ' ότι θυμάμαι το ΣτΕ άλλο πράγμα είχε πει.


To οποίο και δεν εφαρμοζεται.

----------


## gkamared

Παιδιά η ερτ έκλεισε γιατί χτύπαγε την Digea είναι τόσο απλά. Η nova η ΟΤΕ-TV αν αποφασίσουν να κτυπήσουν την Digea τα ίδια θα πάθουν.

----------


## 29gk

> * EBU: Σταματάμε το σήμα της ΕΡΤ...*
> 
> 
> Την απόφασή της να διακόψει την παροχή της τεχνικής βοήθειας προς την ΕΡΤ ανακοίνωσε η EBU. Η διακοπή της μετάδοσης του σήματος θα γίνει την Τετάρτη 21 Αυγούστου 2013, στις 9.00 το πρωί. Στην απόφαση της EBU αναφέρεται ότι η προσωρινή αντικατάσταση της ΕΡΤ, Ελληνική Δημόσια Τηλεόραση (EDT), θα μεταδίδει τις υπηρεσίες ειδήσεις αυτή την εβδομάδα. Η ηγεσία της EBU έχει ήδη διαμηνύσει στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση πως θα προσφέρει υποστήριξη και τεχνογνωσία στη διάδοχο της ΕΡΤ, τη ΝΕΡΙΤ.
> 
> http://nonews-news.blogspot.gr/2013/08/ebu.html


Επιβεβαιωνεται η ειδηση ; Και εαν ναι γιατι ; Και πως θα κινηθουν απο εδω και περα οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ ;

----------


## OnAl3rt

Αφού το γράφει στο site της η EBU, είναι γεγονός.



> The EBU plans to cease streaming the former Greek public service broadcaster ERT via its satellite capacity and the EBU website on Wednesday 21 August at 9 am (CET). 
> 
> The decision follows reports that ERT's temporary replacement, Greek Public Television (EDT), will broadcast news services this week.
> 
> Since 12 June, when the Greek government abruptly stopped ERT from operating, the EBU has delivered 8.5 million live streams for a total of 4.4 million hours of cumulative viewing to 2.5 million unique visitors and consistently called for the restitution of public service media in Greece, which is vital for culture, democracy and for society itself.
> 
> The EBU leadership has also written to the Greek government offering its support and expertise to help ERT's planned successor, known as New Hellenic Radio, Internet and Television (NERIT), fulfil its potential for independence and solid governance.


Είναι προφανές νομίζω ότι ασκήθηκαν πιέσεις και η EBU εγκαταλείπει την ΕΡΤ και τάσσετε με την ΝΕΡΙΤ.
Η EBU σταματάει και τη δορυφορική και τη μέσω ίντερνετ αναμετάδοση της ΕΡΤ.

Το The Press Project αποφάσισε να συνεχίσει τη μετάδοση του προγράμματος με δικά του μέσα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Nομίζω πως η ιστορία της ΕΡΤ, από εξόχως αντιδημοκρατική και αντισυνταγματική ενέργεια, δυστυχώς ξεφούσκωσε. Οι "ψεκασμένοι" συμπολίτες μας, αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ δεν έδωσαν "συγκρουσιακό" χαρακτήρα στο όλο θέμα. Από την άλλη οι πιέσεις και οι "εκβιασμοί" στους πρώην εργαζόμενους για συμμετοχή στον νέο φορέα (φαίνεται πως) απέδωσαν. Τα χτυπήματα της κυβέρνησης (μιας και ο χρόνος είναι με το μέρος της) είναι μεθοδικά και καίρια... 

Συμπέρασμα: Η ΕΡΤ μας τελείωσε.  :Sad: 

(Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ΕΡΤ.... είμαστε όλοι μας).

----------


## Helix

Νά 'ταν το μόνο που μας τελείωσε

----------


## 29gk

> Nομίζω πως η ιστορία της ΕΡΤ, από εξόχως αντιδημοκρατική και αντισυνταγματική ενέργεια, δυστυχώς ξεφούσκωσε. Οι "ψεκασμένοι" συμπολίτες μας, αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ δεν έδωσαν "συγκρουσιακό" χαρακτήρα στο όλο θέμα. Από την άλλη οι πιέσεις και οι "εκβιασμοί" στους πρώην εργαζόμενους για συμμετοχή στον νέο φορέα (φαίνεται πως) απέδωσαν. Τα χτυπήματα της κυβέρνησης (μιας και ο χρόνος είναι με το μέρος της) είναι μεθοδικά και καίρια... 
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: Η ΕΡΤ μας τελείωσε. 
> 
> (Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ΕΡΤ.... είμαστε όλοι μας).


Διαβασα προσφατα το "Σεργιος και Βακχος" του Καραγατση, οπου αναμεσα σε ολα τα ασχετα με το θεμα μας που πραγματευεται, σε ενα σημειο οπου ο αγιος Σεργιος σχολιαζει την αυτοκαταστροφικη ταση των πολιτων της βυζαντινης αυτοκρατοριας και της Πολης, διατυπωνει την αποψη πως οταν ο ξεπεσμος και η ηθικη διαφθορα φτασουν και ξεπερασουν ενα σημειο, τοτε η σκλαβια αποτελει την καλυτερη και την πιο ταιριαστη λυση και διεξοδο. Τοτε ειναι που ολοι εχουν ΤΗΝ δικαιολογια για να μην αντιδρασουν αλλα και για να βολευτουν στην βολικη απραξια επειδη καποιος αλλος και οχι, ποτε οι ιδιοι, εφεραν τα δεινα στο κεφαλι τους.

Αυτο σχολιαζει κυριως τον ψεκασμο ( τι διαολο οι μισοι μονο ψεκαζονται; οι αλλοι μισοι που ζουν, σε κατακομβες; ) αλλα και τις επιλογες αντιδρασης των πρωην εργαζομενων της ΕΡΤ. Κριμα για μια ακομη φορα.

----------


## maik

> Nομίζω πως η ιστορία της ΕΡΤ, από εξόχως αντιδημοκρατική και αντισυνταγματική ενέργεια, δυστυχώς ξεφούσκωσε. Οι "ψεκασμένοι" συμπολίτες μας, αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ δεν έδωσαν "συγκρουσιακό" χαρακτήρα στο όλο θέμα. Από την άλλη οι πιέσεις και οι "εκβιασμοί" στους πρώην εργαζόμενους για συμμετοχή στον νέο φορέα (φαίνεται πως) απέδωσαν. Τα χτυπήματα της κυβέρνησης (μιας και ο χρόνος είναι με το μέρος της) είναι μεθοδικά και καίρια... 
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: Η ΕΡΤ μας τελείωσε. 
> 
> (Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ΕΡΤ.... είμαστε όλοι μας).


Ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο το θεμα Νικο. Συγκρουσιακος χαρακτηρας υπηρχε ,εντονος μαλιστα, τις πρωτες μερες. Τις πρωτες 15 τουλαχιστον μερες . Ομως διαφοροι παραγοντες επαιξαν ρολο να ατονησει. Απο την  μια ο φοβος των εργαζομενων να μην καπελωθουν απο κομματα και παραταξεις . Οχι αδικαιολογητος κατα την αποψη μου, βλεποντας τις προσπαθειες ειδικα απο τους "κατεχοντες την μονη αληθεια". Οι οποιοι μολις δεν τους περασε αποχωρησαν συσωμοι. Απο την αλλη οι ακαμψιες του παρελθοντος επεβαλαν τους δημοσιογραφους να απολογουνται για την μερι τοτε πορεια τους *μη*  κανοντας ουτε στο ελαχιστο αυτοκριτικη.  Ηρθαν και τα μπανια του λαου και εδεσε το πραγμα.
Θυμαμαι τις πρωτες μερες που ο κοσμος συνερεε σχεδον ολη μερα και η Λεοφωρος Στρατου ηταν καθε βραδυ κλειστη. Η βαση ομως δοθηκε στις μουσικες και τα τραλαλα και οι συζητησεις γινονταν μετα τις 12-1 το βραδυ. Κατι που αντικειμενικα εδιωχνε τον κοσμο, ο οποιος την αλλη μερα επρεπε να παει στην δουλεια του. 

Επισης το προγραμμα που μεταδιδονταν θα επρεπε να εχει πιο πολυ ενημερωση ζωντανες συυζητησεις νεα απο αλλες κινητοποιησεις κλπ, αλλα ειχε εκπομπες λογου και τεχνης. Καλα αυτα αλλα δεν ειναι για τις συγκεκριμενες καταστασεις. 
Νομιζω οτι οι εργαζομενοι κατα καποιο τροπο "κλειστηκαν στο καβουκι τους" και περιμεναν απο την κοινωνια να τους σωσει.

----------


## fsmpoing

Για κάποιο λόγο το thepressproject.gr εδω και μερικές μέρες δεν αναμεταδίδει ΝΕΤ παρα μόνο ΕΤ3 και ράδιο

Το http://www.ert-live.gr/ βγάζει error Απο εκεί βλέπουμε πατώντας στο home page ...η για λιγότερη "μανούρα" δείτε απο εδω: http://h-pitsaria-pou-eskise.blogspot.gr/

----------


## phantom77

Υπάρχει και το "επίσημο"  http://www.ertopen.com/

----------


## no_logo

> . Οχι αδικαιολογητος κατα την αποψη μου, βλεποντας τις προσπαθειες ειδικα απο τους "κατεχοντες την μονη αληθεια". Οι οποιοι μολις δεν τους περασε αποχωρησαν συσωμοι.



Δεν αποχώρησαν απλά
Σύσσωμη η παράταξη τους στην ΕΡΤ υπέβαλλε αιτήσεις συμμετοχής στο μεταβατικό σχήμα "για να μην μείνει χωρίς αριστερό στίγμα η νεριτ"

----------


## fsmpoing

> Υπάρχει και το "επίσημο"  http://www.ertopen.com/


Α τώρα παίζει ...Χθες στη φάση που τα έψαχνα ήταν off και αυτό ...η μπορεί να είναι μπέρδεμα δικό μου

----------


## patch

> Υπάρχει και το "επίσημο"  http://www.ertopen.com/


Και πώς θα πάρουμε μερικά κλικ

----------


## fsmpoing

Και τι να τα κανει ρ συ τα κλικ... Το ειχα παρατησει και σχεδον ξεχασει αυτο (ουτε διαφημισεις  εχει)

----------


## giorgosts

```
rtmpdump -v -r "rtmp://origin1.flashcloud.mediacdn.com:1935/liverepeater/_definst_/ert" | vlc -
```

----------


## MNP-10

http://ciaoant1.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post_3.html

----------


## DeathRaven

ακομα δεν τους εκλεισαν αυτους ; απιστευτο ....
παντως διαχρονικα πως καταφερνουν το οτιδηποτε να το μετατρεπουν σε συμβολο αντιστασης , πρεπει να τους πιστωθει ως επιτυχια.

----------


## giorgosts

> http://ciaoant1.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post_3.html


Εξυπνακισμοί, προσπάθεια αποπροσανατολισμού και ενοχοποίησης των θυμάτων. Φταίνε, όπως πάντα, οι εργαζόμενοι και ο σύριζα.

----------


## gkamared

> Εξυπνακισμοί, προσπάθεια αποπροσανατολισμού και ενοχοποίησης των θυμάτων. Φταίνε, όπως πάντα, οι εργαζόμενοι και ο σύριζα.


Είναι η νέα μόδα άρνηση ευθύνης

----------


## grayden

Βγάζει σήμερα δελτίο ειδήσεων η ΔΤ, ξέρουμε τίποτα για το πάνελ;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Βγάζει σήμερα δελτίο ειδήσεων η ΔΤ, ξέρουμε τίποτα για το πάνελ;


εεε τα κλασσικά μάλλον. Νταλάρας, Τσεκούρας, Πάγκαλος, Μπουμπούκος, Βορίδης...

----------


## gkamared

> Βγάζει σήμερα δελτίο ειδήσεων η ΔΤ, ξέρουμε τίποτα για το πάνελ;


Λάθος η ΚΤ

----------


## grayden

> Λάθος η ΚΤ


Τα ίδια σκ@τ@ είναι όπως και να λέγεται.

----------


## gkamared

> Τα ίδια σκ@τ@ είναι όπως και να λέγεται.


Σωστος :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GetRid

Κράξιμο μέσα στην ΔΤ για την ΔΤ. Κάγκελο οι κυβερνητικοί λακέδες
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TuJsO4oLIY

----------


## apnet

«Ο μόνος λόγως που υφίσταται η ΔΤ είναι για να μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται η κυβέρνηση ότι ακολουθεί το γράμμα του νόμου» 

Σαφέστατα και είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος αυτός, καθώς για όλα τα υπόλοιπα τους καλύπτουν τα καθεστωτικά κανάλια και οι κάθε λογής «μπάμπηδες»...

----------


## GetRid

Δειτε την συναυλία που έχει στην ΕΡΤ τώρα. Αξίζει.  :Smile:

----------


## sotos65

Ωραίες είναι οι συναυλίες, από εκεί και πέρα όμως τι; Η υπόθεση (της ΕΡΤ) δε νομίζω να έχει μέλλον...

----------


## GetRid

Αν συνδεθεί με άλλους αγώνες, όπως αυτοί που ξεκινάνε τώρα στα σχολεία, τίποτε δεν είναι αδύνατο.

----------


## sotos65

Ναι, καλά. Όταν την έχουν εγκαταλείψει οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι (με τις αιτήσεις που έκαναν στη ΔΤ, ενώ αποτελούν και τη πλειοψηφία όσων προσλήφθηκαν εκεί), χωρίς πραγματική εκπομπή στις περισσότερες περιοχές, παρά μόνο από το διαδίκτυο, χωρίς πρόγραμμα τελικά (καλές οι καθημερινές συναυλίες, αλλά πέρα από αυτό; ) και χωρίς ουσιαστική υποστήριξη από φορείς και κόμματα, δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να λειτουργήσει, τουλάχιστον με τα προηγούμενα στάνταρ και ασχέτως τι θα γίνει με τη ΔΤ/ΝΕΡΙΤ.

----------


## GetRid

Πήγανε οι έτσι κι αλλιώς σάπιοι αλλά και κάποιοι καλών προθέσεων που όμως δεν πιστεύουν στις δυνάμεις τους. Αυτή την ψυχολογία των τελευταίων αναπαράγεις και εσύ τώρα. Δεν σε κατηγορώ. Η ψυχολογία των περισσότερων αυτή την στιγμή είναι ηττοπαθής, καταθλιπτική.

----------


## sotos65

Δεν μπορεί σχεδόν 2.000 (μόνο από την ΕΡΤ, οι αιτήσεις ήταν αρκετά περισσότερες) που έκαναν αίτηση να είναι οι σάπιοι και άχρηστοι, και όσοι έμειναν (50 - 100 άτομα) τα πρότυπα και οι σωστοί. Είναι πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα για να τα βλέπουμε μαύρο - άσπρο και οι προθέσεις δεν είναι πάντα τόσο αθώες (ειδικά ορισμένων συνδικαλιστών που κινούν τα νήματα). Δεν είναι ηττοπάθεια, είναι αναγνώριση της πραγματικής ήττας και της ματαιότητας του αγώνα για τον αγώνα. Τα πράγματα πρέπει να προχωρούν όταν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ο αγώνας και οι προσπάθειες δεν φέρνουν τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα...

----------


## Wonderland

Συμφωνώ με soto, για το κομμάτι των συναυλιών. Ωραίες, αλλά χρειάζεται κάτι πιο δυναμικό. Οι εργαζόμενοι βέβαια, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά. Το πλήρες εμπάργκο της ΔΤ είναι καλή κίνηση. Η αύξηση πολιτικών εκπομπών/συζητήσεων με πολιτικούς από όσο δυνατόν περισσότερα κόμματα, επιβάλλεται. Και πάλι, δεν είναι εύκολο με τόσους που έφυγαν.

----------


## GetRid

> Δεν μπορεί σχεδόν 2.000 (μόνο από την ΕΡΤ, οι αιτήσεις ήταν αρκετά περισσότερες) που έκαναν αίτηση να είναι οι σάπιοι και άχρηστοι, και όσοι έμειναν (50 - 100 άτομα) τα πρότυπα και οι σωστοί. Είναι πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα για να τα βλέπουμε μαύρο - άσπρο και οι προθέσεις δεν είναι πάντα τόσο αθώες (ειδικά ορισμένων συνδικαλιστών που κινούν τα νήματα). Δεν είναι ηττοπάθεια, είναι αναγνώριση της πραγματικής ήττας και της ματαιότητας του αγώνα για τον αγώνα. Τα πράγματα πρέπει να προχωρούν όταν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ο αγώνας και οι προσπάθειες δεν φέρνουν τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα...


Δεν είπα ότι είναι σάπιοι όλοι. Δεν έγραψα αυτό. Είπα ότι είναι και καλών προθέσεων, που έχουν εσωτερικεύσει την ήττα.

----------


## sotos65

Όπως έγραψα και πριν, η απομάκρυνση των καναλιών από τους τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες, αλλά ακόμα και από τη δορυφορική λήψη (με κάποια εξαίρεση τις τελευταίες ημέρες, αφού εκπέμπουν δορυφορικά από τις 23,5Ε με περιορισμένη όμως λήψη στη κεντρική και βόρεια Ελλάδα, στη νότια δεν φτάνει το συγκεκριμένο σήμα) είναι ένα βασικότατο πλήγμα. Δυστυχώς ο κόσμος ξεχνά και επίσης όσο κι αν θέλουμε δεν μεταβάλλει εύκολα τις συνήθειες του (ακόμα κι αν έχει πρόσβαση) ώστε να βλέπει τις διαδικτυακές εκπομπές της ΕΡΤ. Προσωπικά το βάζω για λίγο, αλλά δεν μου είναι εύκολο να παρακολουθώ με αυτό τον τρόπο τις εκπομπές για πολλή ώρα, όπως πριν που τις έβλεπα δορυφορικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν είπα ότι είναι σάπιοι όλοι. Δεν έγραψα αυτό. Είπα ότι είναι και καλών προθέσεων, που έχουν εσωτερικεύσει την ήττα.


Ναι, sorry, κεκτημένη ταχύτητα στην απάντηση...

----------


## GetRid

Εχεις δικιο για την ρημαδα την δυναμη της συνήθειας. Εκει πατησαν οι καθεστωτικοί μαζί με την κούραση.

Εγώ βέβαια μένω έξω. Ετσι κι αλλιως μονο από ιντερνετ την βλεπω την ΕΡΤ.

- - - Updated - - -

Περίπτωση σάπιου πχ είναι ο Προκόπης ο Δούκας. Που πήγε στην ΔΤ για να πολεμήσει το σύστημα από μέσα (!).
Χάρη στην πρόσληψή του στην ΔΤ μάθαμε ότι δεν τον λένε Δούκα στο επίθετο αλλά Καθαροσπόρη! Το Δούκας είναι ο καλλιτεχνικό του. Προφανώς αντιλαμβάνεται τον εαυτό του όχι σαν δημοσιογράφο, αλλά σαν καλλιτέχνη. Δεν μεταφέρει την πραγματικότητα, αλλά την διαμορφώνει.  :Wink:

----------


## phantom77

> Αν συνδεθεί με άλλους αγώνες, όπως αυτοί που ξεκινάνε τώρα στα σχολεία, τίποτε δεν είναι αδύνατο.


Αυτό φαίνεται να προσπαθούν. Την Τετάρτη 18 Σεπτεμβρίου θα διοργανώσουν μαζί με την ΟΛΜΕ και τους πανεπιστημιακούς συναυλία στο Πολυτεχνείο.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Αυτό φαίνεται να προσπαθούν. Την Τετάρτη 18 Σεπτεμβρίου θα διοργανώσουν μαζί με την ΟΛΜΕ και τους πανεπιστημιακούς συναυλία στο Πολυτεχνείο.


ρε παιδιά, να οργανωθούμε  :Razz: 
τον τρώμε 4 χρόνια και δεν τον έχουμε ρίξει ούτε 1

----------


## anon

O κόσμος ειναι αγανακτισμένος αλλα απο την άλλη δεν υπάρχουν και φράγκα. Εαν δεν μαζικοποιηθεί η απεργειακή κινητοποίηση σε όλους τους κλάδους ***ΑΜΕΣΑ***, απλά θα ξεφουσκώσει. Μια εβδομάδα απεργίας, σημαίνει 1/4 του μισθού, του πολυ κουτσουρεμένου μισθού, του μισθού που ίσα ίσα αν τα βγάζεις πέρα.... Δεν νομίζω ότι εαν παραμείνει ο απεργειακός αγώνας εντός των εκπαιδευτικών ότι θα κρατήσει παραπάνω απο μια εβδομάδα, άντε δυο. Απο την πρώτη εβδομάδα απεργίας ήδη είναι αρκετοί που έχουν δηλώσει ότι ναι μεν θαθελαν να συμμετάσουν, αδυνατούν όμως απο σοβαρότατες οικονομικές πιέσεις... Ο κόσμος έχει "ξεχάσει" ότι οι αγώνες απαιτούν θυσίες, πολλές θυσίες, για να έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Είχαν μάθει στους εύκολους αγώνες η τελευταία γενιά... Και δεν είναι έτοιμοι για θυσίες... Και δεν βλέπουν μακρύτερα απο την μύτη τους (οτι δηλαδή αυτά που θα "χάσουν" για πχ δυο εβδομάδες ή περισσότερο απεργειακών κινητοποιήσεων, θα τους τα φάνε ούτως ή άλλως τους επόμενους μήνες)

----------


## maik

> Περίπτωση σάπιου πχ είναι ο Προκόπης ο Δούκας. Που πήγε στην ΔΤ για να πολεμήσει το σύστημα από μέσα (!).


Και συσωμοι ολοι οσοι ανηκαν στο ΚΚΕ βεβαιως βεβαιως. ΠΟυ πηγαν λεει για τον ιδιο λογο.

----------


## GetRid

@ ανον

Αυτοαναιρείσαι με το άλλο θρεντ. Παρόλες τις συντριβές που έχουν φάει όλοι οι κλάδοι που ως τώρα πάλευαν τυφλά συντεχνιακά, εσύ ακόμα και τώρα φαίνεται να μην έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι ότι μόνο με αλληλεγγύη και κόντρα στον συντεχνιασμό μπορείς να κερδίσεις.

----------


## anon

> @ ανον
> 
> Αυτοαναιρείσαι με το άλλο θρεντ. Παρόλες τις συντριβές που έχουν φάει όλοι οι κλάδοι που ως τώρα πάλευαν τυφλά συντεχνιακά, εσύ ακόμα και τώρα φαίνεται να μην έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι ότι μόνο με αλληλεγγύη και κόντρα στον συντεχνιασμό μπορείς να κερδίσεις.


Mα τι λέω; Σόρυ μήπως δεν έγινα κατανοητός.

Λέω ότι ακόμα και με την αποδοχή της κοινωνίας στον αγώνα των εκπαιδευτικών, ακόμα και αν ολόκληρο το κοινωνικό σύνολο συμφωνεί, δέχεται, και συνομολογεί τα δίκαια αιτήματα, ΧΕΣΤΗΚΕ Η ΦΟΡΑΔΑ ΣΤ' ΑΛΩΝΙ. Η μόνη περίπτωση με αυτή την κυβέρνηση να γίνει κάτι, είναι να παραλύσει το σύμπαν. ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ όχι μόνο οι εκπαιδευτικοί, αλλα ΟΛΟΙ. Παντού, σε δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα. Γίνεται αυτό; 

Ας πάμε τώρα στην περίπτωση απεργίας ΜΟΝΟ των εκπαιδευτικών. Ακόμα και εαν έχουν την υποστήριξη της κοινωνίας, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, είτε κάνουν απεργία, είτε κάνουν λευκή απεργία (ακόμα χειρότερα), η κυβέρνηση δεν θα ιδρώσει ούτε μια σταγόνα. Μπορεί μπροστά να ρίχνουν κροκοδείλια δάκρυα, απο πίσω θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους απο τα λεφτά που θα γλυτώνουν. Εδώ να σκεφτείτε δεν αναπληρώνουν καθηγητές που λείπουν μήνες για λόγους υγείας! Οπως επίσης όπως ανέφερα ότι κάθε χρόνο γίνονται καταλήψεις (αυτό τους καίει, γιατι δεν γίνονται μαθήματα, αλλά πληρώνουν τους καθηγητές) για 2-3 βδομάδες, και δεν τρέχει τίποτε! Μόνο στις πανελλαδικές τους έκαιγε, και κάνανε επιστράτευση, γιατί η κοινωνική δυσαρέσκεια (ΚΑΙ προς τους καθηγητές) θα ήταν τεράστια και το πλήγμα σοβαρό.

Σήμερα; Στις αρχές της χρονιας; Εγώ αν ήμουν υπουργός παιδείας, με μνημονιακά μυαλά (για να μπώ λίγο στην θέση τους), θα παρακαλούσα να κάνουν απεργίες, να γλυτώσω φράγκα! Εαν δε κάνουν λευκή απεργία, να μην πληρωνονται, αλλά να κάνουν μάθημα, σαν ένα είδος δηλαδή λευκής απεργίας, θα μπορούσα να τους αφήσω να απεργούν ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΕΣ.

Οπότε για να είμαστε ρεαλιστικοί, δεν πας να πολεμήσεις τον εχθρό σου που έχει όπλα παραθέτοντας το μάγουλο σου, εκτός εαν θες να το παίξεις οσιομάρτυρας, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ότι ούτε η κυβέρνηση θα ιδρώσει καθόλου, αλλά ούτε και η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ, μιας και όλοι είναι βολεψάκιδες. Οταν κάνουν απεργία οι ταξιτζήδες, κακοί οι ταξιτζήδες, όταν κάνουν οι φαρμακοποιοί, κακοί οι φαρμακοποιοί, όταν κάνουν οι αγρότες, κακοί οι αγρότες. Και δυστυχώς (και εδώ φταίνε και τα συνδικάτα μαζί) η κάθε απεργειακή κινητοποίηση γίνεται απο κάθε ομάδα ξέχωρα, οπότε επειδή η οποιαδήποτε απεργειακή κινητοποίηση δημιουργεί αναστάτωση και πρόβλημα (και έτσι πρέπει, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα, δεν προκαλεί πίεση), κάθε ομάδα αντιμετωπίζει μονάχη και την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία που ξεβολεύεται. Τέλειο σενάριο...

----------


## Mike86

> Mα τι λέω; Σόρυ μήπως δεν έγινα κατανοητός.
> 
> Λέω ότι ακόμα και με την αποδοχή της κοινωνίας στον αγώνα των εκπαιδευτικών, ακόμα και αν ολόκληρο το κοινωνικό σύνολο συμφωνεί, δέχεται, και συνομολογεί τα δίκαια αιτήματα, ΧΕΣΤΗΚΕ Η ΦΟΡΑΔΑ ΣΤ' ΑΛΩΝΙ. Η μόνη περίπτωση με αυτή την κυβέρνηση να γίνει κάτι, είναι να παραλύσει το σύμπαν. ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ όχι μόνο οι εκπαιδευτικοί, αλλα ΟΛΟΙ. Παντού, σε δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα. Γίνεται αυτό; 
> 
> Ας πάμε τώρα στην περίπτωση απεργίας ΜΟΝΟ των εκπαιδευτικών. Ακόμα και εαν έχουν την υποστήριξη της κοινωνίας, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, είτε κάνουν απεργία, είτε κάνουν λευκή απεργία (ακόμα χειρότερα), η κυβέρνηση δεν θα ιδρώσει ούτε μια σταγόνα. Μπορεί μπροστά να ρίχνουν κροκοδείλια δάκρυα, απο πίσω θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους απο τα λεφτά που θα γλυτώνουν. Εδώ να σκεφτείτε δεν αναπληρώνουν καθηγητές που λείπουν μήνες για λόγους υγείας! Οπως επίσης όπως ανέφερα ότι κάθε χρόνο γίνονται καταλήψεις (αυτό τους καίει, γιατι δεν γίνονται μαθήματα, αλλά πληρώνουν τους καθηγητές) για 2-3 βδομάδες, και δεν τρέχει τίποτε! Μόνο στις πανελλαδικές τους έκαιγε, και κάνανε επιστράτευση, γιατί η κοινωνική δυσαρέσκεια (ΚΑΙ προς τους καθηγητές) θα ήταν τεράστια και το πλήγμα σοβαρό. Για ποια συνείδηση των εργαζομένων μιλάμε μετά; Ποιες προϋποθέσεις δίνονται και δημιουργούνται από τα εν λόγω σωματεία για την ανάπτυξη του κινήματος και τη διεκδίκηση των δικαιωμάτων σε ποιο ρεαλιστικά πλαίσια. Ρεαλιστικά πλαίσια μήπως θεωρούν την υποταγή για να μη χαθούν και τα ψίχουλα; Ξεφτίλες...
> 
> Σήμερα; Στις αρχές της χρονιας; Εγώ αν ήμουν υπουργός παιδείας, με μνημονιακά μυαλά (για να μπώ λίγο στην θέση τους), θα παρακαλούσα να κάνουν απεργίες, να γλυτώσω φράγκα! Εαν δε κάνουν λευκή απεργία, να μην πληρωνονται, αλλά να κάνουν μάθημα, σαν ένα είδος δηλαδή λευκής απεργίας, θα μπορούσα να τους αφήσω να απεργούν ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΕΣ.
> 
> Οπότε για να είμαστε ρεαλιστικοί, δεν πας να πολεμήσεις τον εχθρό σου που έχει όπλα παραθέτοντας το μάγουλο σου, εκτός εαν θες να το παίξεις οσιομάρτυρας, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ότι ούτε η κυβέρνηση θα ιδρώσει καθόλου, αλλά ούτε και η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ, μιας και όλοι είναι βολεψάκιδες. Οταν κάνουν απεργία οι ταξιτζήδες, κακοί οι ταξιτζήδες, όταν κάνουν οι φαρμακοποιοί, κακοί οι φαρμακοποιοί, όταν κάνουν οι αγρότες, κακοί οι αγρότες. Και δυστυχώς (και εδώ φταίνε και τα συνδικάτα μαζί) η κάθε απεργειακή κινητοποίηση γίνεται απο κάθε ομάδα ξέχωρα, οπότε επειδή η οποιαδήποτε απεργειακή κινητοποίηση δημιουργεί αναστάτωση και πρόβλημα (και έτσι πρέπει, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα, δεν προκαλεί πίεση), κάθε ομάδα αντιμετωπίζει μονάχη και την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία που ξεβολεύεται. Τέλειο σενάριο...


Ανον έτσι είναι. Αν θέλουμε να πετύχει η οποιαδήποτε απεργία θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η αλλυλεγγύη των λοιπών κλάδων όχι μόνο στα λόγια αλλά και στην πράξη. 
Δες όμως σε ποιο σημείο βρισκομαστε. Η πρόταση σου είναι πολύ μακρινή με βάση τα τωρινά δεδομένα. Δες ποια στάση κρατά η πλειοψηφία των σωματείων αυτή τη στιγμη (και δες επίσης ποιοι ηγούνται σε αυτά!), βασικός τους στόχος είναι η διατήριση των θέσεων εργασίας, λένε, ελέω μειώσεων και εντολών τρόικας. Να μην γίνονται απεργίες, να συμφωνούν με τις μειώσεις και τις ατομικές συμβάσεις κλπ κλπ.

----------


## vgiozo

Δεν είχα δει μέχρι χθες τη νέα "Δημόσια Τηλεόραση", τα δευτερόλεπτα που παρακολούθησα επιβεβαίωσαν τις απόψεις μου για τα άτομα που περίμενα να δω, καθώς και τις υποψίες μου για τον τρόπο που συμπεριφέρονταν όταν ακόμη παρίσταναν τους απεργούς στην ΕΡΤ.
Η Μάριον, το τσόκαρο, το άλλο το βούρλο, η Οντίν, που υποτίθεται ότι κάνει εξωτερικό ρεπορτάζ κι ασχολείται με τα διεθνή, η Σταυρούλα που παρουσίαζε συνηθως τις βραδινές ειδήσεις, ο προκομμένος ο Προκόπης, αυτούς έπιασε το μάτι μου...

Όπως είχα πει, ας στηρίζουμε τη κίνηση, όχι τα πρόσωπα...πολλοί απλώς διαπραγματεύονταν για την επόμενη μέρα, αρκετές φορές ήταν εμφανής ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των δημοσιογράφων για το ποιός θα έχει τον κυρίαρχο ρόλο (σε ένα πανελ ειδικά θυμάμαι προωθούσαν πολύ τη Σταυρούλα ενώ είχαν τους δημοσιογράφους της ΕΡΤ3 κλασμένους σε βαθμό που δεν μπορούσαν να κρύψουν την αμηχανία τους κα), τακτικισμοί και μικροπρέπεια σε ένα κανάλι που απεργούσε (και απεργεί) χαλούσαν αρκετά την εικόνα.

----------


## gkamared

Οι αθλιτικες μεταδοσεις που ειχε ερτ δεν εγιναν χθες.

----------


## MAuVE

Η νέα μου ανάρτηση σχετική με την ΕΡΤ3.

Ενδιαφέρει όσους πληρώνουν χαράτσια, τέλη επιτηδεύματος, έκτακτες εισφορές κλπ

----------


## vgiozo

> Η νέα μου ανάρτηση σχετική με την ΕΡΤ3.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρει όσους πληρώνουν χαράτσια, τέλη επιτηδεύματος, έκτακτες εισφορές κλπ





> Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, αλλά για να γνωρίσετε καλύτερα κάποιους από αυτούς που στηρίζετε. To know us better, δηλαδή.
> Δεν υπονοώ ότι όλοι βγήκαν από το ίδιο καλούπι





> Κύριε Κουτσούμπα σας παρακαλώ,
> 
> Στηρίξτε το εστιατόριο καλύτερα.
> Περισσότερο θα μας λείψει αν κλείσει.


Μηδενισμός λοιπόν, δεν πειράζει...
Αφού αφηγείσαι προσωπικές ιστορίες, γιατί κλείνεις με πρώτο πληθυντικό; Αισιοδοξία, ψώνιο, ρητορικό σχήμα; Θεωρείς διαμέσου της αφήγησης ενσωματώνεις, εκπροσωπείς, διαμορφώνεις τη κοινή αντίληψη και βιάζεσαι να το τονίσεις;

Υποσημείωση

*Spoiler:*




			Ενδιαφέρουσα αφηγηματική προσέγγιση, ένα άτομο αντιμέτωπο με ένα σύστημα (πολύ καφκικό), ο ίδιος χωρίς δεύτερες ιδιότητες, σχέσεις κοκ
		



Η ιστορία ποιά είναι δλδ; Μπλόφα για να πέσει χρηματοδότηση σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη/ιδιωτική εταιρεία (σαν αυτή που μπορεί να έχεις εσύ τώρα ας πούμε) και διάφοροι εργαζόμενοι που κάποιοι ήταν μάλλον στο κόλπο και οι υπόλοιποι εγκλωβισμένοι, μην μπορώντας να αλλάξουν τη κατάσταση, οι διευθύνοντες εμφανίζονται λάδι, αλλά και πάλι δεν φαίνεται να έπεσε άλλο τηλέφωνο για να επιστρέψει ο τεχνικός (πώς έληξε/λύθηκε το θέμα δεν μας λες) ωστόσο το κανάλι πρέπει να κλείσει λόγω μηδενισμού...και βέβαια όχι λόγω της κακοδιαχείρισης άνωθεν, αλλά λόγω των εργαζομένων.

Μιας δλδ και κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν το δημόσιο και το δημόσιο χρήμα για δικούς τους σκοπούς, ας καταργηθεί το δημόσιο να ολοκληρωθεί το ξεπούλημα στα ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα...στις προηγούμενες συνθήκες γινόταν με την κάλυψη του δημοσίου, τώρα όλο πρέπει να φύγει γιατί το δημόσιο είναι το πρόβλημα...αυτός που κερδίζει και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι ο τρίτος...

Και βέβαια όπως λες "Ενδιαφέρει όσους πληρώνουν χαράτσια, τέλη επιτηδεύματος, έκτακτες εισφορές κλπ"...δλδ ίδιο πράγμα το χαράτσι στα ακίνητα, η μείωση στους μισθούς και η αύξηση της φορολογίας υπό τις εντολές μιας "ακροκεντρώας" πολιτικής δύναμης για την εξυπηρέτηση ξένων δανειστών και ίδιο πράγμα το "χαράτσι" για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση...

Τί διανοητική διαστροφή είναι αυτή; Δημιουργούν οικονομική ασφυξία, προωθούν ρυθμίσεις φτωχοποίησης και άλλες που υποδουλώνουν και τη κοινωνία και τη χώρα εν γένει και μετά έρχονται και σου λένε "σου κόψαμε 3,5€ για να γλιτώσεις από το χαράτσι του δημοσίου"


μανι-φίκ...

ΥΓ:

Και βέβαια στην υπογραφή



> Διαφήμιση:
> Το έργο ζωής της καλής μου


Το έργο της καλής σου για το νέο μουσείο της ακροπολης, που βέβαια δεν βαρύνεται από κανένα σκάνδαλο διαχείρισης δημοσίου χρήματος - επιλογής συμβασιούχων-εργαζομενων κοκ...
Τα δημόσια κανάλια είναι καλά βέβαια μόνο όταν προωθούν το δική μας εικόνα.
Μέσα στα κομμάντα είστε πια σ' αυτή την οικογένεια...πάντα και αυστηρά λόγω ικανοτήταν, όχι πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων-δεσμών ασφαλώς, σε καμία περίπτωση

αλλά πού να καταλάβουμε εμείς οι μέτριοι και ανεπαρκείς; αυτοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για εργασιακά δικαιώματα εξάλλου για να καλύπτονται;

----------


## MAuVE

@vigiozo

Το ότι κάθισες και έγραψες μία τόσο μακροσκελή κριτική, είναι κατ’ αρχήν πράγμα ευχάριστο. 
Σημαίνει ότι κάποιο ερέθισμα έλαβες από την ανάρτησή μου.
Τώρα, αν αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που θα λάμβανε κάποιος τρίτος αναγνώστης που θα προτιμούσε το εστιατόριο που σερβίρει στις 6 το απόγευμα από κάποια άτομα που όταν γεμίσουν οι δίσκοι πετάνε τον server και αγοράζουν νέο με χρήματα των κορόιδων (συγνώμη φορολογούμενων), ε.. τι να πω, είναι θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων. Δεν μου επιτρέπεται να ρωτήσω το πώς βιοπορίζεσαι.

Το ότι δεν έκανες ένα google search στο όνομα της καλής μου, το αποδίδω σε βιασύνη της στιγμής. 
Αν κάποια στιγμή βρεις χρόνο και το κάνεις, που ξέρεις τι μπορεί να βρεις.

----------


## vgiozo

Ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι θέση σε υψηλά δημόσια αξιώματα δεν φτάνεις και δεν παραμένεις για χρόνια αν δεν έχεις τουλάχιστον την εύνοια κάποιου κόμματος, οπότε ακόμη και μεταξύ "καλών" κερδίζει ο "δικός μας"...

Τώρα ότι οι εργαζόμενοι "πάνε και αγοράζουν" σέρβερ, λες και η αγορά ξεκινά και εγκρίνεται από αυτούς (έτσι αφηγηματολογικά σκιαγράφησες το θέμα) είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο...η γενίκευση δε σε όλους τους εργα΄ζομενους από τα λίγα πρόσωπα που περιγράφεις έχει τη συλλογιστική ορθότητα που μπορεί να έχει...

Η ταύτιση των χαρατσιών, των κομμένων μισθών και της φορολογίας με το "χαράτσι" της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης (όσο πάει τελικά σε αυτήν) είναι τουλάχιστον χυδαίο για να μην χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια άλλη έκφραση που μπορεί να σοκάρει τη καλή σου του υπουργείου πολιτισμού.

Τα κορόϊδα είναι κορόϊδα όταν ενώ τους φτωχοποιούν μαζικά επικροτούν την αποσύνθεση των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών που χτίστηκαν με τα λεφτά του και χαίρονται που για έναν-δυο μήνες δεν θα πληρώσουν το τέλος ΕΡΤ, στα πλαίσια της εφαρμογής ενός νομικού πλαισίου για το ξεκαθάρισμα δημοσίων οργανισμών κατ' απαίτηση δανειστών, εφαρμογής ξένων απαιτήσεων για μαζικές απολύσεις και "ξεκαθαρίσματος" λογαριασμών μεταξύ μιας φασίζουσας κυβέρνησης και ΜΜΕ-δημοσιογράφων κατά την οποία βροντοφωνάζουν ότι δεν θα δεχθούν ανεξάρτητες φωνές, πουλώντας νταβατζιλίκι

Το ότι εσύ υπηρέτησες εκεί που υπηρέτησες κι από όλα όσα γίνονται διαλέγεις να μας πεις αυτά που λες, όπως τα αποδίδεις, μάλλον λέει κάτι για το πρόσωπό σου κι όχι για κάποιον άλλο.

Η ανάρτησή σου ζέχνει ιδεολογικής κατεύθυνσης μηδενισμό, αλλά είναι κι αυτό θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων...

----------


## MAuVE

Κοίτα vigiozo,

Η ορμή σου και η πίστη στην απολυτότητα της άποψής σου, μου αρέσει.
Επίσης, μου αρέσει και η διαφήμiση που μου κάνεις.
Δημοσιεύσες λινκ προς το βιογραφικό μου και την συνέντευξη για το βιβλίο της καλής μου.
Και τα δύο τα έχω ανεβάσει στο Διαδίκτυο για να λάβουν δημοσιότητα.
Αν έβαζα όμως εγώ τα λινκς, ο περισσότερος κόσμος θα με χαρακτήριζε -και δικαίως- "ψώνιο".
Τα έβαλες εσύ κάνοντάς μου μια πραγματική εξυπηρέτηση (ευχαριστώ by the way).
Γράφεις πράγματα με τα οποία πιστεύεις ότι με κάνεις "ρόμπα".
Ο βιαστικός αναγνώστης -στην πλειοψηφία τουλάχιστον, ποτέ μην είμαστε απόλυτοι- κρίνοντας πρόχειρα από το ύφος των δύο γραπτών θα ταχθεί με το μέρος τίνος νομίζεις;
Με το οργισμένο δικό σου ή το cool δικό μου; (σκέψου το από την άποψη τακτικής διενέξεων).
Υπάρχει και ο άλλος τύπος αναγνωστών που μεταξύ ενός poster με ονοματεπώνυμο και τηλέφωνο και ένος ανώνυμου nick, ποιόν πιστεύεις ότι θα πάρει περισσότερο στα σοβαρά;
Τέλος, κάποιοι αναγνώστες που θα θέλήσουν να διαμορφώσουν την δική τους γνώμη, θα κλικάρουν στο blog μου.
Θα τους δω αύριο στο google analytics.

Παίζουμε μια παρτίδα σκάκι στην οποία έχεις ήδη χάσει τρία βασικά κομμάτια, χώρια ότι έχω υψηλότερο Elo.
Μήπως πρέπει να την "δώσεις"; 
Λέω, μήπως;

----------


## apnet

@ MAuVE

Επειδή διάβασα κι εγώ την ανάρτηση θα ήθελα να πω τη γνώμη μου.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, υπάρχουν δεκάδες (για να μην πω εκατοντάδες) παρόμοιες αναρτήσεις στο διαδίκτυο, τωρινές ή και πολλά χρόνια παλαιότερες. Επομένως δεν προσφέρει κάτι καινούριο. Είναι πράγματα που ΟΛΟΙ γνωρίζουμε. Ανούσια πράγματα δηλαδή που μάλιστα απευθύνονται και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.... λες και θα ανοίξουν τα μάτια σε κανέναν με πληροφορίες που ουδείς μέχρι τώρα γνώριζε.... ΑΣΤΕΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ για να μην πω γελοιότητες (ως προς την προσέγγιση).

Είδα, επίσης, αναφορές σε εργαζόμενους για τα «κόλπα», που λέει η ανάρτηση πως έκαναν, ωστόσο δεν είδα καμία αναφορά για πιθανή ανάμειξη Γενικών, Διευθυντών κλπ!!! Δεν θα έκανε εντύπωση σε ένα υγιές μυαλό πως ήταν δυνατόν να μην τα γνώριζε αυτά ο διευθυντής ή έστω δεν θα έκανε μια σχετική αναφορά αν είχε σκοπό να είναι αντικειμενικός στις δικές του ευθύνες; Είχε την ευθύνη ο υπάλληλος και ο Διευθυντής που ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ δεν ήξερε τίποτα «δεν αγγίζεται» από την.... ανάρτηση; Όταν οι υπάλληλοι κάνουν ενέργειες που προκαλούν ζημιά σε μια εταιρεία ποιος έχει την κύρια ευθύνη γι' αυτό; Ασχολείται κανείς με τον απλό υπάλληλο και την κομπίνα του ή με τον προϊστάμενο, διευθυντή ή όπως θέλετε πείτε τον, που ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να γνωρίζει και να ελέγχει για την καλύτερη δυνατή λειτουργία της εταιρείας; Γιατί όσοι ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ αφήνετε την παράμετρο αυτή απέξω, μάθετε πως αυτή ακριβώς είναι η δουλειά του.

Συμφώνησε κανείς και είπε κανείς να συνεχιστούν τα κακώς κείμενα της ΕΡΤ; ΟΧΙ

Εκείνο που η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου είπε είναι να μην κλείσει η ΕΡΤ με ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ και διαφώνησε επίσης στο μεταβατικό πλάνο.... που στην πράξη ούτε καν υπήρχε αφήνοντας ένα κράτος ολόκληρο χωρίς δημόσια τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο και τις ακριτικές περιοχές του χωρίς ελληνική φωνή. Είναι αυτό λιγότερο σημαντικό από το περιστατικό που περιγράφει η ανάρτηση άραγε; Στο περιστατικό είναι η ουσία και το σημείο που πρέπει να εστιάσει κανείς λες και αμόλησε καμιά σοφία...;

Οι «αβλεψίες» των διευθυντών και των υπευθύνων θα μεταφερθούν στην πλάτη των εργαζομένων; Δηλαδή όσοι με την ανικανότητά τους καλλιέργησαν και επέτρεψαν να γίνονται παρόμοια πράγματα θα βγουν λάδι και θα την πληρώσει ο κάθε απλός και πολύ πιθανόν τίμιος εργαζόμενος (γιατί τα λαμόγια έχουν πλάτες και θα... μεταφερθούν... όπως ΟΛΟΙ ξέρουμε...); Το θέμα μας είναι τα λάθη που γινόντουσαν ή οι χειρισμοί που επιλέγουμε να κάνουμε ΤΩΡΑ.

Τέλος, αλήθεια, τόσο μυαλό κουβαλάμε ώστε να ανάγουμε τα κακώς κείμενα του παρελθόντος σε δικαιολογίες για φασίζουζες πρακτικές από την πλευρά της κυβέρνησης;
Οι διευθυνταράδες και οι γενικοί που διόριζαν, εκείνοι που τώρα κλείνουν την ΕΡΤ, είχαν άγνοια και ευθύνονται οι αριστεροί.... υπάλληλοι; Πόσο κουτόχορτο πια; Ας διώχναν τους διευθυντές λοιπόν που δεν έκαναν τη δουλειά τους και που επέτρεπαν στο προσωπικό να λειτουργεί έτσι και ας βάλουν στη θέση τους ανθρώπους άξιους με την ικανότητα να διορθώσουν τα κακώς κείμενα και να έχουμε όλοι την ΕΡΤ που θέλουμε. Όχι εν μία νυκτί κλείνουμε την ΕΡΤ και απευθυνόμαστε στους απανταχού χαιρέκακους να διαλαλήσουν το δίκαιον της πράξης μας...

Ακόμα κι αν κάποιος συμφωνεί στο να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ για το χάλι το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί και για την επί μήνες ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ δημόσιας τηλεόρασης δεν έχει τίποτα να πει; Οι χειρισμοί εκ της κυβερνήσεως δεν τον πείραξαν; Με δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά κρίνουμε; Επιφανειακά κι επιπόλαια;


Όσο για τον παραλληλισμό με τα χαράτσια.... έχω να πω το εξής. Όσοι καταφέρνουν να το εξομοιώσουν στον εγκέφαλό τους είναι ανήθικοι και πνευματικά ανάπηροι ή βαλτοί  :Smile:

----------


## raspoutiv

εγώ χωρίς να διαβάσω καθόλου το κείμενο του συναδέλφου, πρέπει να ομολογήσω πως μου δίνει την αίσθηση του τρολ
πόσο σοβαρά μπορεί να πάρει κανείς 1 τρολ αγαπητέ mauve;

μπορείς να καμαρώσεις το κλικ μου στο site σου αύριο αλλά δώρον άδωρον είναι καθώς δεν κοίταξα τπτ πέραν της φωτογραφίας, και έχω πολύ αρνητική άποψη για το περιεχόμενό του
νομίζω πως το αντίθετο θα έπρεπε να θέλει κάποιος 
κι όλα αυτά τα κατάφερες με το τελευταίο σου μήνυμα και μόνο 
σαχ

----------


## MAuVE

> ...καθώς δεν κοίταξα τπτ πέραν της φωτογραφίας, και έχω πολύ αρνητική άποψη για το περιεχόμενό του
> νομίζω πως το αντίθετο θα έπρεπε να θέλει κάποιος...


Δηλαδή, αν αφαιρέσουμε από την παραπάνω πρόταση τις 3 επάλληλες αρνήσεις (δεν τπτ - αρνητική- αντίθετο) και τουμπάρουμε την φράση έχουμε:

Θα ήθελε κάποιος να έχει ο επισκέπτης του blog του θετική άποψη για το περιεχόμενό του, κοιτώντας μόνον τη φωτογραφία.

Ναί, βγάζει νόημα σε blogs που ασχολούνται με το lifestyle, τα εικαστικά, κλπ.

Στο δικό μου δεν θα ταίριαζε. 
ΟΟΟ (μεγάλο ροκέ)

----------


## vgiozo

> Κοίτα vigiozo,
> 
> Η ορμή σου και η πίστη στην απολυτότητα της άποψής σου, μου αρέσει.
> Επίσης, μου αρέσει και η διαφήμiση που μου κάνεις.
> Δημοσιεύσες λινκ προς το βιογραφικό μου και την συνέντευξη για το βιβλίο της καλής μου.
> Και τα δύο τα έχω ανεβάσει στο Διαδίκτυο για να λάβουν δημοσιότητα.
> Αν έβαζα όμως εγώ τα λινκς, ο περισσότερος κόσμος θα με χαρακτήριζε -και δικαίως- "ψώνιο".
> Τα έβαλες εσύ κάνοντάς μου μια πραγματική εξυπηρέτηση (ευχαριστώ by the way).
> Γράφεις πράγματα με τα οποία πιστεύεις ότι με κάνεις "ρόμπα".
> ...


Βασικά νομίζω ότι γίνεσαι ρόμπα μόνος σου...χωρίς τη δική μου βοήθεια και διαμεσολάβηση

Κάποιος σε διαρκή συνεργασία με κρατικές υπηρεσίες κι από όλα όσα βγαίνουν από εκεί, έχει να αναφέρει ως κρίσιμο γεγονός αυτό που περιγράφεις όπως το περιγράφεις

Κάποιος με το δικό σου βιογραφικό λοιπόν, εξισώνει τα χαράτσια ακινήτων κι όλα τα μέτρα φτωχοποίησης με το "χαράτσι" της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης και δη της ΕΡΤ3...
- Το κλείσιμο εν μια νυκτί της δημόσιας ραδιοφωνίας και τηλεόρασης
- το νταβατζηλίκι για τον έλεγχο της παραγόμενης είδησης σε δημόσια και ιδιωτικά μέσα (μικρές εστίες ανεξάρτητων φωνών υπήρχαν ουσιαστικα μόνο στη δημόσια, το παιχνίδι στην ιδιωτική είχε χαθεί από καιρό και έχουν αποθρασυνθεί τελείως...η αναζήτηση εκπροσώπων κομμάτων στις τάξεις των "αδέσμευτων" δημοσιογράφων είναι ενδεικτική)
- ως εφαρμογή νομοθεσίας για "ξεκαθάρισμα" δημοσίων οργανισμών
όλα αυτά τα κάνεις γαργάρα και αντιμεταθέτεις το βάρος αφενός στους εργαζομένους, αφετέρου στην "ελάφρυνση" της τσέπης των φορολογουμε΄νων από 3,5€.

επιβεβαιώνεις με τον δικό σου τρόπο ότι για να κάνει κάποιος μια τέτοια καριέρα δεν φτάνουν οι ικανότητες, χρειάζεται και η πολιτική συναλλαγή...
Εξάλλου όταν εκφράζει κανείς στη δική σου θέση τέτοιες απόψεις, μόνο μαλάκας θα ήταν αν δεν έβαζε και το όνομά του σε κοινή θέα...δλδ να τρώει τη χλαπάτσα τζάμπα; Δες τον Άδωνι με τί καμάρι μιλάει...

αυτή η παράμετρος μένει πάντα στην απέξω στα αφηγηματολογικώς ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα σου
- ένα άτομο απέναντι στον μηχανισμό, όπου το ίδιο εμφανίζεται χωρίς καμία άλλη "ιδιότητα", δεσμούς κοκ
- η πρωτοπρόσωπη αφήγηση
- οι παραθέσεις σε ευθύ λόγο (σαν να τα ακούει κάποιος ζωντανά και να μεταφέρονται όπως ακριβώς λέχθηκαν, τί κι αν πέρασαν 4-5 χρόνια ή παραπάνω)
όλα συντελούν στη κατασκευτή μιας πολύ μεθεκτικής ατμόσφαιρας που τοποθετεί τον αναγνώστη εν μέσω των εξελίξεων

Δεν αρκεί όμως ακόμα και στη διαμεσολαβημένη σου αφήγηση...
Εσύ θέλεις να μας πεις πως ήρθε σήμα στην Αθήνα για χρηματοδότηση χωρίς να έχει γίνει κανείς έλεγχος ή να μην γνωρίζει κανείς υψηλά ιστάμενος τί συμβαίνει, πας εκεί και από τα λόγια ενός-δύο ανθρώπων γενικεύεις για τα καμώματα όλων των εργαζομένων - _προφανώς κανείς άλλος, ειδικά πιο χαμηλόβαθμος από εσένα, δεν θα μπορούσε να βρίσκεται ανήμπορος ενώπιον της διαφθοράς κάποιων_...αν είναι κάποιος διεφθαρμένος μεταξύ των "κοινών", είναι όλοι τους - κι αφήνεις εντελώς απέξω διευθυντές κοκ, _ωσάν θα ήταν δυνατό να έχει συναφθεί προηγουμένως τέτοια σύμβαση χωρίς άνωθεν έγκριση_ κι αν έχουν οι διευθύνοντες μερικούς δικούς τους μιλημένους μεταξύ των χαμηλόβαθμων εργαζομένων για να μην φαίνονται οι ίδιοι βρώμικοι, οι πρώτοι είναι αθώοι μέχρι (ίσως και κατόπιν) αποδείξεως του εναντίου κι οι εργαζόμενοι συλλήβδην ένοχοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου (ίσως και κατόπιν).

Εσύ γίνεσαι ρόμπα λοιπόν αν πιστεύεις πως η ιστοριούλα σου στηρίζει την άποψη που εξέφρασες περί άξιου κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ...

Νομίζεις ότι θες και βοήθεια για να ρεζιλευτείς; Αλλά τί σημασία έχουν οι γνώμες των "πολλών" όταν οι λίγοι διαθέτουν περισσότερα μέσα;

Νομίζεις ότι παίζεις σκάκι και μετράς πόντους; δηλαδή λες πως κινείσαι με μέθοδο και σκοπό; Μάλλον όταν υπάρχει το θράσος και το συμφέρον η έμφαση στις λεπτομέρειες ατονεί ή μάλλον μετατίθεται σε φορμαλιστικές μέριμνες...

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Η νέα μου ανάρτηση σχετική με την ΕΡΤ3.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρει όσους πληρώνουν χαράτσια, τέλη επιτηδεύματος, έκτακτες εισφορές κλπ





> Στηρίξτε το εστιατόριο καλύτερα.
> Περισσότερο θα μας λείψει αν κλείσει.


Τρολολολ MAurE...




> Υπάρχει και ο άλλος τύπος αναγνωστών που μεταξύ ενός poster με ονοματεπώνυμο και τηλέφωνο και ένος ανώνυμου nick, ποιόν πιστεύεις ότι θα πάρει περισσότερο στα σοβαρά;
> 
> Παίζουμε μια παρτίδα σκάκι στην οποία έχεις ήδη χάσει τρία βασικά κομμάτια, χώρια ότι έχω υψηλότερο Elo.
> Μήπως πρέπει να την "δώσεις";
> Λέω, μήπως;


Το ότι μιλάς με ονοματεπώνυμο δεν αλλάζει ότι αυτά που λες είναι μια φθηνή προπαγάνδα.


Ρουά ματ. Υψηλότερο Elo, my a55.

----------


## maik

Τι εγινε; χασαμε καποιον "διαγωνισμο";  :Thinking:

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους αφιέρωσαν χρόνο στα γραφόμενά μου. 
Ιδιαίτερη μνεία στους λίγους που ξεπέρασαν το μισάωρο.
Ένας από αυτούς ίσως να είναι και vigiozo.
Until next time, that's all folks.

----------


## apnet

Απλά για γέλια....

Ορισμένοι βλέπουν τι κάνουν τα κάθε λογής αποβράσματα στην πολιτική, στον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο και γενικότερα στη ζωή τους και τα θεωρούν έξυπνα! Φτάνουν στο σημείο λοιπόν να υιοθετούν συμπεριφορές και αν νομίζουν πως φαίνονται έξυπνοι στους άλλους!

Πόσο μακρυά είναι ορισμένοι από τον... καθρέφτη... και πόσο νομίζουν πως κρύβεται το ποιόν τους πίσω από εξυπνακισμούς  :Smile: 

Με ένα ευφυολόγημα, άτακτη υποχώρηση... και μετά μιλάμε και για σκάκι, παρτίδες, ρουά, ματ και λοιπά...

Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές και λογικές έχουν ενσωματωθεί τόσο βαθιά στον εγκέφαλο ορισμένων απαίδευτων και τεμπέλικων εγκεφάλων, που αγνοούν και την ύπαρξη του ίδιου του προβλήματος, το οποίο δημιουργούν τόσο στον εαυτό τους όσο και στους γύρω τους κι όταν το καταλαβαίνουν είναι πλέον πολύ αργά  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Εγώ πάντως δεν κατάλαβα γιατί τόση αντίδραση στο post του MAuVE.
Καταρχήν πουθενά δεν υποστήριξε ότι κάποιος τα έπαιρνε. Απλά ότι το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα ήταν black box που όλοι φοβόταν να το ακουμπήσουν. Και; Πρώτη φορά διαβάζετε για Δημόσια Υπηρεσία που φοβάται να ακουμπήσει σύστημα; Πρώτη φορά δηλαδή ακούτε για δίσκους φορμαρισμένους σε μικρότερη χωρητικότητα; Πέφτετε από τα σύννεφα;

Από κει και πέρα...
MAuVE, είναι άλλο πράγμα η απόδοση ευθυνών σε ανεύθυνους υπαλληλους και άλλο πράγμα το να κλείνουν δημόσια μέσα. Κι εγώ δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τα Ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι περισσότερο θα με πειράξει το να κλείσει το καφέ απέναντι από το ΑΠΘ από το ίδιο το Πολυτεχνείο! Ελπίζω να κατανοείς τη διαφορά.

----------


## ntzanel

Δυστυχώς αυτό που υπάρχει σήμερα στη θέση της παλιάς ΕΡΤ είναι ένα έκτρωμα που προσπαθεί να .... :Thumb down: είναι τηλεόραση...

----------


## 21706

> Δυστυχώς αυτό που υπάρχει σήμερα στη θέση της παλιάς ΕΡΤ είναι ένα έκτρωμα που προσπαθεί να ....είναι τηλεόραση...


Παρακαλώ, έχει και νέο παρουσιαστή:

----------


## gkamared

Τα αθλητικα που ειχε η ερτ τι εγιναν? Τα εθαψε το μαυρο σκοταδι?

----------


## sotos65

Εν ευθέτω καιρώ, δηλαδή τον επόμενο Αύγουστο που θα είναι παχιές οι μύγες...

----------


## vgiozo

> Εγώ πάντως δεν κατάλαβα γιατί τόση αντίδραση στο post του MAuVE.
> Καταρχήν πουθενά δεν υποστήριξε ότι κάποιος τα έπαιρνε. Απλά ότι το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα ήταν black box που όλοι φοβόταν να το ακουμπήσουν. Και; Πρώτη φορά διαβάζετε για Δημόσια Υπηρεσία που φοβάται να ακουμπήσει σύστημα; Πρώτη φορά δηλαδή ακούτε για δίσκους φορμαρισμένους σε μικρότερη χωρητικότητα; Πέφτετε από τα σύννεφα;
> 
> Από κει και πέρα...
> MAuVE, είναι άλλο πράγμα η απόδοση ευθυνών σε ανεύθυνους υπαλληλους και άλλο πράγμα το να κλείνουν δημόσια μέσα. Κι εγώ δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τα Ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι περισσότερο θα με πειράξει το να κλείσει το καφέ απέναντι από το ΑΠΘ από το ίδιο το Πολυτεχνείο! Ελπίζω να κατανοείς τη διαφορά.


Ίσως δεν διάβασες την ανάρτησή του προσεκτικά...

1) ένα στοιχείο ήταν η ταύτιση του χαρατσιού για τα ακίνητα, μεταξύ άλλων, με το "χαράτσι" για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση (χυδαιότατο από μόνο του), σχόλιο με το οποίο παρέπεμπε στο άρθρο του.

2) ένα δεύτερο στοιχείο ήταν η ενοχοποίηση συλλήβδην των "εργαζομένων" και μάλιστα η έμμεση απόδοση ευθύνης για την όποια κατάντια της ΕΡΤ αποκλειστικά στους εργαζομένους, για την οποία κατάντια το κλείσιμο ήταν μια "'αξια πλερωμή".

η περιγραφή η ίδια είναι κουτσουρεμένη και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος στα συγκαλά του που θα θεωρούσε ότι θα μπορούσε μια στρεβλή σύμβαση όπως την περιγράφει να έχει συναφθεί με πρωτεργάτες τους εργαζομένους, χωρίς να έχει κανείς υψηλά ιστάμενος ούτε καν υποψία.

Ο ίδιος παρουσιάζεται ως ο απ' έξω ο οποίος αδυνατεί να αλλάξει τα κακώς κείμενα, αλλά δεν αναγνωρίζει σε κάνεναν άλλο την αδυναμία αλλαγής της κατάστασης, κι επειδή ένας-δύο εργαζόμενοι στην δική του την αφήγηση έδειξαν εμπλοκή, ενοχοποιεί τους πάντες και μάλιστα παρουσιάζει τους διευθύνοντες να μην έχουν ιδέα για τη διαφθορά στο σταθμό τους - διαφθορά που για να λειτουργήσει η εμπλοκή τους θα ήταν μάλλον αναγκαία - παρά το γεγονός ότι και στη δική του ακόμη αφήγηση δεν φτάνει ποτέ το τηλεφώνημα για τα περαιτέρω από τη διεύθυνση του καναλιού μετά την όποια πιθανή έρευνα της κατάστασης.

3) Το να πεί λοιπόν καλώς να κλείσει η δημόσια τηλεόραση γιατί οι διευθύνοντες είναι οι ίδιοι διεφθαρμένοι και προσλαμβάνουν δικούς τους ως επιτηρητές της διαφθοράς, είναι ίσως ίδιο με το να πω εγώ να κλείσουν όλες οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες που μπορέι να συνεργάζονται με τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, γιατί βγάζουν χρήματα, επωφελούνται και κερδοσκοπούν στη διαφθορά του δημόσιου τομέα, που προωθεί το πολιτικο προσωπικό για ίδια οφέλη...

Με τη διαφορά ότι ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος μπορεί να είναι διεφθαρμένος, αλλά η επαγγελματική θέση μπορεί και πάλι να είναι αναγκαία για τη λειτουργία της δημόσιας εταιρείας (τα χρήματα δλδ θα δίνονταν και για κάποιον άλλο στη θέση του), τα χρήματα όμως που πάνε σε τρίτες ιδιωτικές εταιρείες που συνάπτουν συμβάσεις με το δημόσιο επιβαρύνουν επιπλέον τη τσέπη των φορολογουμένων, καθώς οι εργασίες θα μπορούσαν να έχουν αναληφθεί απο προσωπικό της δημόσιας εταιρείας που μένει αναξιοποίητο, όπως συμβαίνει στην ΕΡΤ...

Παρόλαυτά το να πει κανείς να κλείσουν όλες οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες που συνεργάζονται με το δημόσιο, που (κάποιες τουλάχιστον) αξιοποιούν και ενισχύουν τη διαφθορά του δημοσίου (σε βάρος άλλων ιδιωτικών εταιρειών ακόμη που δεν έχουν τα ίδια "κονέ") θα εκλαμβανόταν ως εξωφρενικό...
...γιατί το αντίστροφο, να κλείσουν οι δημόσιοι οργανισμοί, λόγω της διαφθοράς διορισμένων διευθυντών και ορισμένων υπαλλήλων, δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό με τον ίδιο τρόπο;

Ε λοιπόν, το να βγαίνει κάποιος που λαμβάνει έργα από το δημόσιο για χρόνια, και η γυναίκα του οποίου έχει για χρόνια θέση σε υπουργείο, και να λέει να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ (αποδίδοντας τη συνθήκη αποκλειστικά στους εργαζομένους), το βρίσκω εξωφρενικό και θρασύτατο...
Και ναι, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το συναντώ, αλλά δεν είναι της τάξης της διαμόρφωσης των δίσκων σε χαμηλότερη χωρητικότητα από την εργοστασιακή τους.

----------


## maik

vgiozo
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## OnAl3rt

Το κρυφό δεκανίκι της ΔΤ, του Κώστα Εφήμερου.




> Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε για να καταπολεμηθεί η «αδιαφάνεια» και η «σπατάλη». Το ThePressProject αποκαλύπτει σήμερα ένα πλέγμα σχέσεων της ΔΤ με την ιδιωτική εταιρεία Telmaco για την προμήθεια εξοπλισμού που σπάει κάθε ρεκόρ αδιαφάνειας, ένα καθεστώς που έρχεται να προστεθεί στην αλυσίδα παρατυπιών που συνοδεύουν την ίδρυση του (παρα)κρατικού φορέα ραδιοτηλεόρασης.

----------


## psyxakias

Έτοιμο (?) και το joomla-based site της ΔΤ: http://www.hprt.gr (φιλοξενείται στην Ολλανδία για ευνόητους λόγους  :Smoker: )

----------


## grayden

> Έτοιμο (?) και το joomla-based site της ΔΤ: http://www.hprt.gr (φιλοξενείται στην Ολλανδία για ευνόητους λόγους )


Γιατί μου το βγάζει Ελλάδα εμένα;  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

> Γιατί μου το βγάζει Ελλάδα εμένα;


Μάλλον είναι σε CDN και από ΟΤΕ με ρίχνει σε ολλανδικό mirror.

----------


## grayden

> Μάλλον είναι σε CDN και από ΟΤΕ με ρίχνει σε ολλανδικό mirror.


Έχεις δίκιο, από ΟΤΕ όντως με βγάζει Ολλανδία, από Wind όμως με πετούσε σε IP Forthnet.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Έτοιμο (?) και το joomla-based site της ΔΤ: http://www.hprt.gr (φιλοξενείται στην Ολλανδία για ευνόητους λόγους )


Σύμφωνα με τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ, πρόκειται για το παλιό site της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ. http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...e#.Ujv41PnfqM8

----------


## markos26

Καλημέρα.
τί γινεται με την ertopen.gr σήμερα ??? Την εχουν μπλοκάρει ???
Δέν εχει εικόνα ( το site δουλευει, τουλαχιστον ανοιγει στον browser )

Mέσω του ThePressProject παίζει κανονικά

----------


## sotos65

To σωστό είναι http://www.ertopen.com/ (com, όχι gr)

----------


## markos26

> To σωστό είναι http://www.ertopen.com/ (com, όχι gr)


Σωστός ( δικό μου λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση του post ). 
Εξ άλλου ΜΟΝΟ το video δεν επαιζε, τα υπολοιπα τα εβλεπα, δεν ηταν θέμα λανθασμενου site.
Αλλα και πάλι δεν επαιζε εκεινη την ώρα ( το πρωί ). 
Αποκατασταθηκε αργότερα

----------


## Wonderland

Εκπομπή ξανά ψηφιακά στην Αττική, συχν. 29, 31.

----------


## psyxakias

> Εκπομπή ξανά ψηφιακά στην Αττική, συχν. 29, 31.


Στο 29 όντως έχω ψηφιακό σήμα και εγώ αλλά δε βρίσκει κανάλια στο scan, το δοκίμασα 3-4 φορές. Το 31 δεν έχω καν σήμα.

----------


## Wonderland

Εμένα παίζουν κανονικά (Υμηττός), αν και το σήμα είναι ασθενές.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Εμένα παίζουν κανονικά (Υμηττός), αν και το σήμα είναι ασθενές.


περίεργο αν κι ευχάριστο που εκπέμπουν από Υμηττό 
τα ΜΑΤ σε πόσην ώρα λες να πάνε και να τους ξανακλείσουν;

----------


## Wonderland

> περίεργο αν κι ευχάριστο που εκπέμπουν από Υμηττό 
> τα ΜΑΤ σε πόσην ώρα λες να πάνε και να τους ξανακλείσουν;


Ίσως αργήσουν λίγο αυτή τη φορά... είναι απασχολημένοι με τη ΧΑ.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giwrgosth

> περίεργο αν κι ευχάριστο που εκπέμπουν από Υμηττό 
> τα ΜΑΤ σε πόσην ώρα λες να πάνε και να τους ξανακλείσουν;


Μα δεν παίζουν από Υμηττό, από ραδιομέγαρο όπως πάντα.

----------


## jannis57

ASTRA 3B @ 23.5E


ERT-ΝΕΤ: Freq. 11485V, 1,650 Msym, FEC 3/4
ERT-ΕΤ3: Freq. 11487V, 1,667 Msym, FEC 3/4

----------


## nikraven

απο χθες (τουλάχιστον εγώ χθές το πήρα χαμπάρι)
στο μπουκέτο του conn-x tv ενώ υπήρχαν 3 κανάλια με την μετάδοση της ΔΤ (πρώην ΕΡΤ,ΝΕΤ,και ΕΤ-3)
πλέον υπάρχει μόνο ένα κανάλι με το λογότυπο ΔΤ.
Τα άλλα δύο πάπαλα ή συγχωνεύτηκαν σε ένα?? :Thinking:

----------


## gkamared

> απο χθες (τουλάχιστον εγώ χθές το πήρα χαμπάρι)
> στο μπουκέτο του conn-x tv ενώ υπήρχαν 3 κανάλια με την μετάδοση της ΔΤ (πρώην ΕΡΤ,ΝΕΤ,και ΕΤ-3)
> πλέον υπάρχει μόνο ένα κανάλι με το λογότυπο ΔΤ.
> Τα άλλα δύο πάπαλα ή συγχωνεύτηκαν σε ένα??




Off Topic


		Το connex-TV ,τι λέει είναι κάλο :Question: 



- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό ακόμα εγώ στην απλή δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι :Evil: πάρα μονάχα στην nova.

----------


## Wonderland

> απο χθες (τουλάχιστον εγώ χθές το πήρα χαμπάρι)
> στο μπουκέτο του conn-x tv ενώ υπήρχαν 3 κανάλια με την μετάδοση της ΔΤ (πρώην ΕΡΤ,ΝΕΤ,και ΕΤ-3)
> πλέον υπάρχει μόνο ένα κανάλι με το λογότυπο ΔΤ.
> Τα άλλα δύο πάπαλα ή συγχωνεύτηκαν σε ένα??


Φαίνεται πλησιάζει σιγά-σιγά η ώρα να χαρίσουν συχνότητες στη διαπλεκόμενη Digea. Μεταρρυθμίσεις α λα Ελληνικά.

----------


## Helix

Πόσο μπροστά από την εποχή τους ήταν οι «Διαπλεκόμενοι»...

----------


## Wonderland

Χαρίζουν τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες

----------


## gkamared

> Χαρίζουν τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες


16.3M.euro δεν είναι μικρο τίμημα άπλα δεν πρέπει να είναι μονάχα η Digea άλλα και οι παίκτες συνδρομητικής τηλεοράσεις.

----------


## nikraven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το connex-TV ,τι λέει είναι κάλο




Off Topic


		Για κάποιο λόγο (που δεν γίνεται να αναφέρω) δεν μπορώ να έχω αντικειμενική γνώμη
αλλά για μένα (το μπουκέτο έχει καμμιά 70αριά κανάλια για να κάνεις ζάπινγκ) 
και για την 8χρονη κόρη μου που βλέπει κινούμενα σχέδια καλό είναι.
(υπόψη δεν ασχολούμαι με ποδόσφαιρο,αγώνες και τέτοια)

----------


## Helene

Καμία ελπίδα...

----------


## 29gk

> *Με τροπολογία κλείνουν την ΕΡΤ...*
> 
> Η Ολομέλεια της Βουλής θα κληθεί να εγκρίνει τροπολογία για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, η οποία θα κατατεθεί στο νομοσχέδιο του υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης για την ηλεκτρονική παρακολούθηση καταδίκων και υποδίκων που αναμένεται να ψηφιστεί την προσεχή εβδομάδα.
> 
> Τα... θέματα που προέβλεπε η επίμαχη Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου (ΠΝΠ) γενικότερα για το κλείσιμο φορέων του Δημοσίου, θα τα εξετάσει η Βουλή «σε άλλο χρόνο», όπως δήλωσε ο βουλευτής και Γραμματέας Επικοινωνίας του ΠΑΣΟΚ, Δημήτρης Καρύδης.  
> 
> Ο ίδιος ανέφερε ότι μετά από αίτημα του ΠΑΣΟΚ, δεν θα συζητηθεί την Τετάρτη στην επιτροπή της Βουλής το θέμα της ΕΡΤ και η ΠΝΠ που προέβλεπε ότι με υπουργικές αποφάσεις μπορεί να προχωρήσει η συγχώνευση ή κατάργηση δημοσίων οργανισμών ή φορέων. 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου είχε κατατεθεί στη Βουλή στις 10 Ιουνίου του 2013 και στη βάση αυτής στηρίχθηκε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. 
> ...


http://nonews-news.blogspot.gr/2013/...post_6034.html

----------


## gkamared

Αυτή η Κ.Τ μεταδίδει αθλητικά η μήπως το κάνουν για να αποφύγουν της μήνυσης :Question:  :Wink:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Κλάμα  :Laughing: 



> Με βάση κάποια πρώτα στοιχεία που επικαλούνται στελέχη της κυβέρνησης, κατόπιν συζήτησης με τεχνικούς, *η εκπομπή ακτινοβολίας* αγγίζει τα 4.800 megahertz, αριθμό πολλαπλάσιο από αυτόν που εκπέμπουν οι κεραίες της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## 29gk

Ναι, υπαρχει μια συζητηση οπως και φημολογια, οτι ερευναται ο τροπος εισβολης ουσιαστικα στο ραδιομεγαρο της Αγ. Παρασκευης και σε αυτο το πλαισιο, το οποιο και γινεται ολο και πιο ασφυκτικο οσο πλησιαζει η ελληνικη προεδρια της ΕΕ και οι αυξημενες αναγκες καλυψης και τροφοδοσιας των διεθνων ΜΜΕ, αναζητουνται αιτιολογιες και αφορμες. Ακομα εγινε λοιπον και λογος για προκαλουμενους κινδυνους στην δημοσια υγεια απο την "παρανομη" εκπομπη !!!

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Κλάμα


με Mhz δεν μετράμε τη συχνότητα και όχι την ισχύ;  :Thinking:

----------


## grayden

> με Mhz δεν μετράμε τη συχνότητα και όχι την ισχύ;


Ναι, αλλά εδώ δεν ξέρουμε καν αν και τι έχουν μετρήσει.

Η μέτρηση σίγουρα καλό θα ήταν να γίνει αλλά στην προκειμένη απλά αφορμές ψάχνουν (ή είναι παιχνίδι εντυπώσεων για να καταρρεύσει το "οικοδόμημα" από μόνο του).

----------


## nikraven

> με Mhz δεν μετράμε τη συχνότητα και όχι την ισχύ;


και εγώ αυτό ξέρω. :One thumb up:

----------


## cca

> και εγώ αυτό ξέρω.


Πολλοί απο εμάς εδω μέσα το ξέρουμε αλλά αμφιβάλω αν η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών το ξέρουν, οπότε και θα φάνε αμάσητο το κουτόχορτο. Αυτό μετράει εξάλλου.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Πολλοί απο εμάς εδω μέσα το ξέρουμε αλλά αμφιβάλω αν η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών το ξέρουν, οπότε και θα φάνε αμάσητο το κουτόχορτο. Αυτό μετράει εξάλλου.


Έτσι είναι. Ακόμη και σαν συχνότητα δεν υπάρχει!
Αν υποθέσουμε πως μέτρησαν κάποια ζεύξη αυτή θα ήταν στους 2,5 ή στους 6,5-7 ή στους 10 Ghz κλπ.
Στους 4,8 Ghz δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στο εμπόριο.

----------


## psyxakias

Τραγικά πράγματα, αν ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει το άρθρο...



Off Topic


		Για την κίνηση των δρόμων, συντονιστείτε στα 27.115 dBm  :Crazy:

----------


## alekan

http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...i#.UmYTYPlhCtx

----------


## GetRid

> Κλάμα


H Real (που σε δεύτερο τόνο ξέπλενε την ΧΑ με ρεπορτάζ life style) του πρώην ΜΑΚΙτη και ΟΝΝΕΔιτη Χατζηνικολάου, ανέλαβε δουλειά με το γελοίο αυτό ρεπορταζ, ύστερα από το "δωράκι" της κυβέρνησης ύψους 925.000 ευρώ.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Πολλοί απο εμάς εδω μέσα το ξέρουμε αλλά αμφιβάλω αν η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών το ξέρουν, οπότε και θα φάνε αμάσητο το κουτόχορτο. Αυτό μετράει εξάλλου.


Για κάτι "εξυπνάκηδες" σαν κι εσάς υπάρχει και η ανάλογη τεκμηρίωση στο άρθρο:



> ...αριθμό πολλαπλάσιο από αυτόν που εκπέμπουν *οι κεραίες της κινητής τηλεφωνίας*.


Αυτά τα όργανα του Σατανά  :Twisted Evil: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Mr. Green:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Για όσους ακούνε ράδιο τα ξημερώματα. Εισέβαλλε η αστυνομία στο ραδιομέγαρο και έσπασε την κλειδαριά από την πόρτα.

----------


## apnet

Ούτε καν νύχτα, χαράματα πλέον...

----------


## psyxakias

Μεταδίδει πλάνα ο ΣΚΑΙ τώρα, τους βγάλανε έξω, σπρωξίματα και πέφτουν χημικά.

----------


## nostra_fora

Kι ετσι λοιπον,με την επεμβαση των Ματ στις 4.30 τα ξημερωματα,ληγει και αυτο το σιριαλ.
Και αυτο το χρονικο σημειο,τυχαιο,ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## phantom77

Μάλλον χρειάζεται το κτήριο για να στήσει το δωρεάν WiFi...

----------


## jkoukos

... το οποίο για να δουλέψει σωστά δεν πρέπει να παρεμβάλλεται.
Πού σωστά έκαναν για να κατεβάσουν την κεραία ισχύος 4.8GHz που μας ζεματά με την ακτινοβολία της.

----------


## fsmpoing

Kλεινει το thread?

----------


## apnet

Θα γίνει κι αυτό. Μην βιάζεσαι όμως  :Smile:

----------


## tsioy

> ... το οποίο για να δουλέψει σωστά δεν πρέπει να παρεμβάλλεται.
> Πού σωστά έκαναν για να κατεβάσουν την κεραία ισχύος 4.8GHz που μας ζεματά με την ακτινοβολία της.


Ποια κεραία; Ισχύος 4,8GHz; :Blink:

----------


## phantom77

> Ποια κεραία; Ισχύος 4,8GHz;


Δεν διάβασες το περίφημο "επιστημονικό" άρθρο για την επικινδυνότητα της κεραίας εκπομπής στην Αγ. Παρασκευή;

----------


## jkoukos

Πως και το έχασες;
Πρώτο θέμα λίγο καιρό πριν.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Τι είπε η Μιχελιδάκη σήμερα το πρωί (ενδεικτικά την αναφέρω γιατί αυτή ήταν στο πρωινάδικο, στο ίδιο καζάνι βάζω όλους όσους δουλεύουν στην ΔΤ τώρα και που προήλθαν από την ΕΡΤ)

Βίντεο: Τι ανέφεραν στη ΔΤ για την έφοδο στην ΕΡΤ



> "Δεν έχουνε συνηθίσει να ζούμε τέτοιες εικόνες, είτε συμφωνείς, είτε διαφωνείς, η εικόνα των συναδέλφων, έξω με τα ΜΑΤ δεν είναι, όχι ευχάριστη, αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολη να αντιμετωπιστεί από όλους εμάς, που μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να βρισκόμαστε εδώ, αλλά παρόλα αυτά είμαστε συνάδελφοι επί τόσα χρόνια", ανέφερε η Μάριον Μιχελιδάκη.


Πιπι το παπί

Τι έλεγε παλιότερα

13/6/2013
Μιχελιδάκη: Κανένα πλιάτσικο. Περιφρουρούμε την ΕΡΤ



> Η Μάριον Μιχελιδάκη λοιπόν ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πλιάτσικο, καθώς οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι περιφρουρούν τις εγκαταστάσεις και το υλικό του Ραδιομεγάρου, ενώ άφησε αιχμές για όσους διακινούν τέτοια σενάρια και φήμες, που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν την παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα.


1/8/2013
Μιχελιδάκη: Ένιωσα οργή για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ 



> Ο αγώνας 2.700 εργαζομένων, που από την μια μέρα στην άλλη έμειναν χωρίς δουλειά και μάλιστα, χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί καμία αξιολόγηση, σίγουρα δεν είναι ανώφελος. Αν υπήρχε γόνιμος διάλογος, η κατάσταση δεν θα παλινδρομούσε σε προμεταβατικά και μεταβατικά στάδια. Θα υπήρχε συμμόρφωση στην απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας και δεν θα προέκυπτε η αστεία περίπτωση της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης με ταινίες του '50! Όταν κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος, είναι πιο εύκολο να προβείς σε "μπαλώματα", που όμως δεν βοηθούν στο να δοθεί η λύση. Οι εργαζόμενοι δεν θέλουν να κάνουν τους... αντάρτες και να κατεβάσουν μαύρες σημαίες κατάληψης στο Ραδιομέγαρο. Ίσα - ίσα, παραμένοντας, προστατεύουν τις εγκαταστάσεις, τα μηχανήματα. Αν είχαν κάνει αναδιάρθρωση και αξιολόγηση, χωρίς να κλείσουν το κανάλι, δεν θα βρισκόμασταν μπροστά σε αυτό το αδιέξοδο.


Φαντάζομαι πως η Μιχελιδάκη ήταν από αυτούς που ζητούσαν τον κόσμο να πάει έξω από το ραδιομέγαρο να υποστηρίξει την ΕΡΤ...*τότε*

----------


## nostra_fora

Ετοιμαστειτε για νεο γυρο την Δευτερα σε Εμπ και Νομικη,οπου οι προεδροι καλουν μαθητες και καθηγητες σε μαθηματα.

----------


## GetRid

Το έργο της διαχείρισης του πλήθους συνεχίζεται. Μετά την αποτυχημένη απόπειρα προσεταιρισμού του ακροδεξιού ακροατηρίου μέσω των ...αντιφασιστικών αντανακλαστικών του, η τακτική άλλαξε και κινείται με σχεδόν 180 μοίρες διαφορά από ότι πριν. Ο χώρος που βόσκουν αυτά τα ζωντανά (η ΧΑ), παραμένει ζωντανός μέχρι νεωτέρας και γίνεται προσπάθεια προσέγγισής του, μέσω των αντανακλαστικών που αυτό το κομμάτι του πληθυσμού αντιδρά: Το φαντασιακό του Νόμου και της Τάξης, η πυγμή του κράτους που φέρνει το πλέον καθυστερημένο και σάπιο τμήμα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας σε οίστρο.

----------


## raspoutiv

το ertopen λειτουργεί κι έχει πλάνα από το προαύλιο. δε χρειαζότανε τον εξοπλισμό του κτηρίου;

----------


## 29gk



----------


## raspoutiv

> 


ο Μυταράκης έβγαλε φωτογραφίες ή ακόμα;

τα πε όλα ο Βασίλης

----------


## phantom77

> το ertopen λειτουργεί κι έχει πλάνα από το προαύλιο. δε χρειαζότανε τον εξοπλισμό του κτηρίου;


Νομίζω οτι η σελίδα είναι σε server του ThePressProject.

----------


## GetRid

> 


Τερματίζεται ο συμβολισμός. Αυτήν την ελευθερία κομίζουν οι νεοφιλελεύθεροι και οι υποκριτές φιλελεύθεροι.

----------


## gkamared

Έρχεται η κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία :One thumb up:

----------


## phantom77

> Έρχεται η κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία


Έρχεται; Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση οτι τη ζούμε εδώ και μήνες;

----------


## Helix

> Έρχεται; Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση οτι τη ζούμε εδώ και μήνες;


Γιατί είναι όντως έτσι. Αλλά όχι τους τελευταίους μήνες, τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον 3+ χρόνια που κυβερνά το ΔΝΤ τη χώρα.

----------


## GetRid

Στις 16:00 έχει συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας στο ραδιομέγαρο.

----------


## apnet

Στην πλατεία της Αγ. Παρασκευής ακούω, όχι στο Ραδιομέγαρο.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ετοιμαστειτε για νεο γυρο την Δευτερα σε Εμπ και Νομικη,οπου οι προεδροι καλουν μαθητες και καθηγητες σε μαθηματα.


Κάτι που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εξαρχής.

Οι διοικητικοί των ΑΕΙ, ανέκαθεν ήταν από τους πλέον πολυάριθμους, άχρηστους και ξύστες.

8πύρηνα μηχανάκια με 32 κι 64 GB RAM, πληρωμένα από τους φορολογούμενους, κι αυτοί (οι διοικητικοί) πάνε στις 10:00, φεύγουν στις 14:30, και στο μεταξύ διάστημα -> ρυθμοί "Πασιέντζας".

Έχω περάσει ως φοιτητής από αυτά τα ιδρύματα, και ξέρω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλά όχι τους τελευταίους μήνες, τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον 3+ χρόνια που κυβερνά το ΔΝΤ τη χώρα.


Ουδέποτε κυβέρνησε το ΔΝΤ.

Από την μεταπολίτευση και μετά, 39 χρόνια, οι ΔΥ κυβερνούν την ελλάδα.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Ουδέποτε κυβέρνησε το ΔΝΤ.
> 
> Από την μεταπολίτευση και μετά, 39 χρόνια, οι ΔΥ κυβερνούν την ελλάδα.


κατέβηκες με το Τζήμερο;
ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψη πως κυβερνούν οι υπάλληλοι κι όχι οι διευθύνοντες. που τη στηρίζεις;

----------


## phantom77

> Γιατί είναι όντως έτσι. Αλλά όχι τους τελευταίους μήνες, τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον 3+ χρόνια που κυβερνά το ΔΝΤ τη χώρα.


Το "αποφασίζουμε και διατάζουμε" όμως έγινε πολύ πιο απροκάλυπτο τους τελευταίους μήνες.

----------


## GetRid

> Τα φάγαμε όλοι μαζί





> Οι διοικητικοί των ΑΕΙ, ανέκαθαν ήταν από τους πλέον πολυάριθμους, άχρηστους και ξύστες.
> 
> 8πύρηνα μηχανάκια με 32 κι 64 GB RAM, πληρωμένα από τους φορολογούμενους, κι αυτοί (οι διοικητικοί) πάνε στις 10:00, φεύγουν στις 14:30, και στο μεταξύ διάστημα -> ρυθμοί "Πασιέντζας".
> 
> [...]
> 
> Από την μεταπολίτευση και μετά, 39 χρόνια, οι ΔΥ κυβερνούν την ελλάδα.






> η φτώχεια είναι πιο φρόνιμη αν νιώθει ότι φταίει



*Spoiler:*

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> τα πε όλα ο Βασίλης




Off Topic





> «Είμαι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενος. Είναι ένα υπέροχο πρωινό, φθινοπωρινό. Εγώ πολύ το χάρηκα διότι επί Μεταξά δεν ζούσα, επί 7ετίας ήμουν πάρα πολύ μικρό παιδί. Επιτέλους ζω κι εγώ την καινούργια δικτατορία».


Ακόμα τζόβενος το παίζει αυτός; Του '50 γεννηθείς είναι  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Ακόμα τζόβενος το παίζει αυτός; Του '50 γεννηθείς είναι


 :Laughing:  εδώ το παίζει blogger ο πατριάρχης Μητσοτάκης, δε μπορεί ο Παπακωνσταντίνου να μιλήσει για ηλικίες;

----------


## GetRid

2 χιλιάδες κόσμος σήμερα έξω από την ΕΡΤ. Παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε έτσι.

----------


## raspoutiv

> 2 χιλιάδες κόσμος σήμερα έξω από την ΕΡΤ. Παιδιά δεν μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε έτσι.


αυτό κατά την αστυνομία πάντα

----------


## GetRid

Ελπίζω να είμαι λάθος. Σε διαφορα τουίτς το διάβασα.

- - - Updated - - -

1 εκατομμύριο οι θεατές του διαδικτυακού δελτίου ειδήσεων της ΕΡΤ αυτή την στιγμή!

----------


## kontinos

> Ελπίζω να είμαι λάθος. Σε διαφορα τουίτς το διάβασα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 1 εκατομμύριο οι θεατές του διαδικτυακού δελτίου ειδήσεων της ΕΡΤ αυτή την στιγμή!


E βεβαια... Ευκολια...

----------


## GetRid

Αυτή είναι η εποχή μας φίλε μου... Οι μάζες δεν κουνιούνται.

- - - Updated - - -

Ο Δημαρίτης στο δελτίο της ΕΡΤ έχει κλάσει πάνω του.  Η σύγκρουση μεταξύ ανθρωπιστικής (αριστερής) και ταξικής (αστικής, όπου ανήκουν ) συνείδησης, βαράει τιλτ!

----------


## gkamared

Οσο ο κόσμος είναι τρομαγμένος δεν θα κινηθεί όταν θα έρθει η οργή και η απόγνωση(με  τα σπίτια),  θα γίνει της Αιγύπτου. Σκόπας μας όμως πρέπει να είναι( που δεν είναι) να μην φτασούμε έκει και την πληρώσουμε όλη

----------


## GetRid

> Οσο ο κόσμος είναι τρομαγμένος δεν θα κινηθεί όταν θα έρθει η οργή και η απόγνωση(με  τα σπίτια),  θα γίνει της Αιγηπτου


Το ξέρουν και παρόλο που φαίνονται απόλυτοι κυρίαρχοι, στην πραγματικότητα είναι χεσμένοι πάνω τους.

- - - Updated - - -

1,25 εκατομμύρια θεατές το δελτίο της ΕΡΤ!

----------


## lewton

Τα εκατομμύρια που τα βλέπετε;

----------


## sdikr

> Τα εκατομμύρια που τα βλέπετε;


Γιατί εσύ δεν τα βλέπεις;
 :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> Γιατί εσύ δεν τα βλέπεις;


Ζήτησα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος σοβαρός άνθρωπος, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sdikr

> Ζήτησα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος σοβαρός άνθρωπος, ευχαριστώ.


Μάλιστα, ζητώ συγνώμη!

----------


## psyxakias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIJiIKinKFI - Δελτίο ειδήσεων από το ραδιομέγαρο, με ΜΑΤ (όχι matte!) background. Μουγκό λιγο...

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/726626

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Τα εκατομμύρια που τα βλέπετε;


το ανακοίνωσαν οι ίδιοι.

(κατά τη διάρκεια του δελτίου ειδήσεων τους)

----------


## vgiozo

> Τα εκατομμύρια που τα βλέπετε;


αν αναμεταδίδεται από κανά ustream και τα ρέστα, φαίνεται εκεί πόσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι κάθε στιγμή, οπότε ίσως με κάποιο παρόμοι τρόπο προκύπτουν και τα νούμερα

----------


## GetRid

> Γιατί εσύ δεν τα βλέπεις;




Off Topic


		Πετάχτηκε και η γεροντοκόρη με τα μύρια ψυχολογικά που μισεί όλον το κόσμο

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Γιατί εσύ δεν τα βλέπεις;


όντως μικρότητες, ειδικά τέτοιες στιγμές.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πετάχτηκε και η γεροντοκόρη με τα μύρια ψυχολογικά που μισεί όλον το κόσμο


Τουλάχιστον έχεις αυτό που λένε γνώθει εαυτον
 :One thumb up:

----------


## phantom77

> Τουλάχιστον έχεις αυτό που λένε γνώθει εαυτον


"Γν*έ*θει εαυτόν" δεν είναι; Και μετά τον κάνει πουλόβερ;  :ROFL:

----------


## GetRid

> "Γν*έ*θει εαυτόν" δεν είναι; Και μετά τον κάνει πουλόβερ;


Γνέθω εαυτόν, καθότι έχω το γνώθι σαυτόν!  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIJiIKinKFI - Δελτίο ειδήσεων από το ραδιομέγαρο, με ΜΑΤ (όχι matte!) background. Μουγκό λιγο...


Ζούμε σουρεάλ καταστάσεις πάντως... νταξ...

----------


## psyxakias

> Ζούμε σουρεάλ καταστάσεις πάντως... νταξ...


Η φώτο αυτή πέρασε πιστεύω στην ιστορία, έστω και αν έγινε εσκεμμένα για να φανούν από πίσω τα ΜΑΤ.

----------


## gkamared

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι χάνουμε την ταυτότητα και την ανεξαρτησία μας τα ιδία τραβάνε και στην Ισπανία έκλεισε και η δικιά τους τηλεόραση, μήπως πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε πως θα αντιδράσουμε όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι άλλα να αντιδράσουμε επιτέλους :Clap: .

----------


## kontinos

Δεν ειναι αντιφατικο να αναρωτιομαστε ποτε οι _Ευρωπαιοι_ θα αντιδρασουμε εναντια στην Ευρωπη που μας αλλοτροιωνει για να ανακτησουμε την εθνικη μας ταυτοτητα και την δηθεν απολεσμενη ανεξαρτησια μας οταν στην προχτεσινη απεργια καθε αλλο παρα φανηκε να μας ενδιαφερει τιποτα απ'ολα αυτα και ακομα λιγοτερα? Εκτος αν εννοεις πως χανουμε την ευρωπαικη μας ταυτοτητα, που φυσικα ειναι εξισου υποκριτικο.

----------


## Helix

Ευρώπη χωρίς Ελλάδα δεν γίνεται, ακόμα και η λέξη «Ευρώπη» είναι ελληνική.

----------


## kontinos

> Ευρώπη χωρίς Ελλάδα δεν γίνεται, ακόμα και η λέξη «Ευρώπη» είναι ελληνική.


Αρτζι μπουρτζι να βαυκαλιζομαστε με χαζομαρες. Και η λεξη δημοκρατια ελληνικη ειναι, και την ειδαμε στην ΕΡΤ, εν προκειμενω χωρις δημοκρατια δηλαδη λειπει η Ελλαδα?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Κι όμως η Ιρλανδία "σώθηκε"...
Άρα κάτι κάνετε λάθος εσείς οι Μεσογειακοί  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αρτζι μπουρτζι να βαυκαλιζομαστε με χαζομαρες. Και η λεξη δημοκρατια ελληνικη ειναι, και την ειδαμε στην ΕΡΤ, εν προκειμενω χωρις δημοκρατια δηλαδη λειπει η Ελλαδα?


Να δω τι ακόμα πρέπει να γίνει για να ξεκαβαλίσουμε

----------


## apnet

Το πρώτο που πρέπει να ξεκαβαλίσουμε είναι το στιλιάρι του Αντώνη...

Υ.Γ Τον αποκαλώ με το μικρό του διότι «κυβερνάει» αυτός με την παρέα/συμμορία του, όπως ακριβώς έκανε και ο Γιώργος.

----------


## kontinos

> Κι όμως η Ιρλανδία "σώθηκε"...
> Άρα κάτι κάνετε λάθος εσείς οι Μεσογειακοί 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Να δω τι ακόμα πρέπει να γίνει για να ξεκαβαλίσουμε


Μαλλον πρεπει να μην βρεχει...

----------


## apnet

Κάπου είχε πάρει το αυτί μου ότι η Ιρλανδία ήταν κάτι σαν προπύργιο για της αμερικανικές εταιρείες στην Ευρώπη. Μήπως έπαιξε το ρόλο του και αυτό για την ταχεία ανάκαμψη ή μήπως εκείνος του οποίου το «σώσιμο» θα προκαλούσε τη μικρότερη ζημιά έπρεπε να «σωθεί» ώστε να παρουσιαστούν και κάποια θετικά αποτελέσματα...;

----------


## Helix

> Αρτζι μπουρτζι να βαυκαλιζομαστε με χαζομαρες. Και η λεξη δημοκρατια ελληνικη ειναι, και την ειδαμε στην ΕΡΤ, εν προκειμενω χωρις δημοκρατια δηλαδη λειπει η Ελλαδα?


Haters will not change the facts

----------


## kontinos

> Haters will not change the facts


Γιου αρ α πραουντ γκρηκ ιτ σιιμσ...

----------


## Helix

> Γιου αρ α πραουντ γκρηκ ιτ σιιμσ...


 :Yahooooo:

----------


## gkamared

> Κι όμως η Ιρλανδία "σώθηκε"...
> Άρα κάτι κάνετε λάθος εσείς οι Μεσογειακοί 
> 
> - - - Updated - - - 
> 
> 
> 
> Να δω τι ακόμα πρέπει να γίνει για να ξεκαβαλίσουμε


Στην ιρλανδική κοινωνία όμως άλλαξε κυβέρνηση κοινοβούλιο και σύνταγμα, εμείς κάναμε πάλι μισές δουλείες με μισές δουλείες δεν κάνεις προκοπή.

- - - Updated - - - 




> Εσκεμμένα για να φανούν τα ΜΑΤ; 
> 
> Λίγο δύσκολο να κρυφτούν!


Ακροδεξιά-κουμουνία επιλέξαμε

----------


## Wonderland

> Η φώτο αυτή πέρασε πιστεύω στην ιστορία, έστω και αν έγινε εσκεμμένα για να φανούν από πίσω τα ΜΑΤ.


Εσκεμμένα για να φανούν τα ΜΑΤ;  :Razz: 

Λίγο δύσκολο να κρυφτούν!

----------


## lou.nick

> Ακροδεξιά-κουμουνία επιλέξαμε


Για διαφώτισέ μας λίγο περισσότερο με αυτό.

----------


## gkamared

Απλά αυτά που κάνουν τα γραφεί τα πάντα στο πρόγραμμα του Κομουνιστικού Κόμματος Ελλάδος για αυτό και δεν αντιδρούν :Exclamation:  Συμφωνούν σε όλα με *επιφύλαξη* τα εργασιακά, εγώ *απορώ* πως δεν είναι στην κυβέρνηση.

----------


## 29gk



----------


## psyxakias

2ο δελτίο ειδήσεων ΕΡΤ με.. ΜΑΤ φόντο: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN3qNHZv-V4

----------


## no_logo

Από το ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ κρατάω δύο πράγματα

1. Την υποδειγματική στάση των εργαζόμενων της που παρέμειναν απλήρωτοι στο μέγαρο εκπέμποντας μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, απλήρωτοι και προς το τέλος και ξεχασμένοι. Δυστυχώς αυτή η κατάληξη φαινόταν αναμενόμενη γιατί συνολικότερα οι αντιστάσεις της κοινωνίας, τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την χρονική περίοδο, δείχνουν να έχουν κοπάσει.

2. Δεν ξεχνώ τους κκεδόπληκτους που επειδή δεν έλεγχε την ιστορία της ΕΡΤ το κ*ώ*μα, από την πρώτη στιγμή πλημμύρισαν τα μίντια/φόρουμ με τις απαισιόδοξες εκτιμήσεις τους πως το ζήτημα θα το ξεπουλήσουν οι ιδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ

----------


## Νικαετός

Γιατί άραγε no logo, "οι αντιστάσεις της κοινωνίας, φαίνεται να έχουν κοπάσει"?? Φταίνε οι "ΚΚΕδόπληκτοι"? Το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που "αντιστέκεται" έδωσε σε ένα κόμμα 27% ακριβώς για να οργανώσει αυτή την αντίσταση. Και το αποτέλεσμα? 14 άτομα στη συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας της ΓΣΕΕ?ΑΔΕΔΥ προχθές "επειδή έβρεχε". 

Ο κόσμος είναι "ζαλισμένος" από τις κωλοτούμπες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τις ασκήσεις γυμναστικής με τα διπλά τόλουπ του Αλέξη. Προτείνω μάλιστα τη συμμετοχή στους επόμενους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Τσίπρα, μαζί με τον κομανέντσι... έχουμε εξασφαλισμένα τα χρυσά...

Όσο για τις προβλέψεις των "κκεδόπληκτων". Για πες μας πόσοι πρώην εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ είναι στη ΔΤ και πόσοι έκαναν αίτηση για την ΝΕΡΙΤ. Μετά έλα να μας πεις για τις διαπιστώσεις των ΚΚΕδόπληκτων. 

(Αυτό δεν αλλάζει την έντιμη όσο και ηρωική στάση των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ, που παρέμεναν μέχρι την παράνομη εισβολή των ΜΑΤ στο ραδιομέγαρο και που ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΝ τον αγώνα τους, έξω πλέον στον δρόμο).

----------


## vgiozo

> Από το ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ κρατάω δύο πράγματα
> 
> 1. Την υποδειγματική στάση των εργαζόμενων της που παρέμειναν απλήρωτοι στο μέγαρο εκπέμποντας μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, απλήρωτοι και προς το τέλος και ξεχασμένοι. Δυστυχώς αυτή η κατάληξη φαινόταν αναμενόμενη γιατί συνολικότερα οι αντιστάσεις της κοινωνίας, τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την χρονική περίοδο, δείχνουν να έχουν κοπάσει.
> 
> 2. Δεν ξεχνώ τους κκεδόπληκτους που επειδή δεν έλεγχε την ιστορία της ΕΡΤ το κ*ώ*μα, από την πρώτη στιγμή πλημμύρισαν τα μίντια/φόρουμ με τις απαισιόδοξες εκτιμήσεις τους πως το ζήτημα θα το ξεπουλήσουν οι ιδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ


Το επιχείρημα ποιό είναι;
Ότι αν είχε τον πρώτο λόγο το ΚΚΕ ή δεν έκανε τέτοιες εκτιμήσεις δεν θα έφτανε εκεί που έφτασε η υπόθεση;

Το όλο θέμα τελείωσε βασικά τον Ιούλιο και το μόνο που θα το έσωζε θα ήταν ανατροπή της κυβέρνησης, κατάργηση της ΠΝΠ κοκ...

Έπειτα αντιφατική ήταν η σταση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ...τη μια μέρα η ΕΡΤ ήταν ΥΕΝΕΔ, την άλλη ήταν οι αγωνιζόμενοι εργαζόμενοι...ρητορικός μαξιμαλισμός με αγωνία να τους ενσωματώσει, χωρίς στάση κριτικής...που είναι και αναγκαία για να μην μένεις ξεκρέμαστος όταν κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι είναι οι εκλεκτοί της ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ συμμορίας...

...κι αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι που έπαιζαν το δικό τους παιχνίδι φαίνονταν από την αρχή...
Ποιός μπορέι να ξεχάσει κοινές εκπομπές δημοσιογράφων της ΕΤ3 και της ΝΕΤ, όπου η "αχυρομαλλούσα" είχε τον πρώτο λόγο, τους είχαν τους της ΕΤ3 ψιλοχεσμένους και σε ενημερωτικές εκπομπές ήταν φανερό πως ακολουθούσε ο καθένας προσωπικές στρατηγικες με τον τρόπο που σχολίαζε τις εξελίξεις;

Θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να πω πως η έλλειψη κριτικής και η προσπάθεια "εναγκαλισμού" απο πλευράς ΣΥΡΙΖΑ άφησε ανοιχτό το πεδίο για αυτά τα παιχνίδια και δεν στρίμωξε τους πρώην ευνοούμενους...νοιάστηκε περισσότερο να εκμεταλλευτεί την υποθεση ώστε να φανεί στους απ' έξω ότι είναι ο "φορέας της αντίστασης" παρά να τη σπρώξει προς μια θετική κατεύθυνση.
Δημοσκοπική πολιτική, παρά πολιτική ουσίας...

Έπειτα προσωπικά απογοητεύτηκα κι όλας από τις συζητήσεις και τον τρόπο παρουσίασης...πολλή ενδοσκόπηση και μειωμένη εξωστρέφεια αν αναλογιστει κανείς αφενός τα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας, αφετέρου τις συνθήκες λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ.
Αν ο κόσμος ψιλο-ξέχασε την ΕΡΤ ίσως να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός ότι και στην ΕΡΤ δεν τους συμπεριέλαβαν επαρκώς στο πρόγραμμά τους...(γιατί σκέφτονταν ίσως την επόμενη μέρα και τους μελλοντικούς εργοδότες τους)

Εκτός από τη θωπεία του δικού σου κομματικού εγωισμού δεν ξέρω τί εξυπηρετεί αυτή η δεύτερη σημείωση...
...ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και οι ΣΥΡΙΖόπληκτοι κάνουν προπόνηση καιρό τώρα ώστε τις όποιες δικές τους αποτυχίες και αντιφάσεις να τις φορτώνουν στους υπολοίπους...

----------


## nikraven

> Ο κόσμος είναι "ζαλισμένος" από τις κωλοτούμπες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τις ασκήσεις γυμναστικής με τα διπλά τόλουπ του Αλέξη. Προτείνω μάλιστα τη συμμετοχή στους επόμενους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Τσίπρα, μαζί με τον κομανέντσι... έχουμε εξασφαλισμένα τα χρυσά...


Εκτός απο τα κλασσικά αγωνίσματα στα οποία θα έχουν το χρυσό στο τσεπάκι τους (π.χ. τραμπολίνο κλπ)
στους επόμενους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες θα προστεθεί και νέο αγώνισμα στο οποίο δεν θα υπάρχει αντίπαλος και θα σαρώσουν όλα τα μετάλλια:
''σωματικές συμμετρικές αρμονικές περιστροφές 360 μοιρών επι παντός επιπέδου''
*
Spoiler:




			(κοινώς κωλοτούμπες)
		

*

----------


## no_logo

> Γιατί άραγε no logo, "οι αντιστάσεις της κοινωνίας, φαίνεται να έχουν κοπάσει"?? Φταίνε οι "ΚΚΕδόπληκτοι"?


Σαφέστατα φταίνε *και* αυτοί
Το κυριότερο όμως είναι πως έχουν φέρει τους εργαζ'όμενους στα όρια τους οικονομικά και δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια ούτε για ένα ευρώ χαμένο. Σε όλο αυτό βοηθά και η τεράστια ανεργία




> Το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που "αντιστέκεται" έδωσε σε ένα κόμμα 27% ακριβώς για να οργανώσει αυτή την αντίσταση. Και το αποτέλεσμα? 14 άτομα στη συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας της ΓΣΕΕ?ΑΔΕΔΥ προχθές "επειδή έβρεχε".


Αυθαίρετα βολικά συμπεράσματα 
Η πορεία του Συριζα έγινε που καλούσε στο μουσείο
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην ξέρεις τόσο καιρό πως Συριζα και εξωκοινοβουλευτική Αριστερά δεν συμμετέχουν στην διαδήλωση του Π.τ.Α και καλούνε εδώ και χρόνια στο Μουσείο
Άσε την σπέκουλα λοιπόν





> Ο κόσμος είναι "ζαλισμένος" από τις κωλοτούμπες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τις ασκήσεις γυμναστικής με τα διπλά τόλουπ του Αλέξη. Προτείνω μάλιστα τη συμμετοχή στους επόμενους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του Τσίπρα, μαζί με τον κομανέντσι... έχουμε εξασφαλισμένα τα χρυσά...


Δεν διαφωνώ
Επίσης φοβούνται μην μας κάνει το κκε τυποεκδοτική




> Όσο για τις προβλέψεις των "κκεδόπληκτων". Για πες μας πόσοι πρώην εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ είναι στη ΔΤ και πόσοι έκαναν αίτηση για την ΝΕΡΙΤ. Μετά έλα να μας πεις για τις διαπιστώσεις των ΚΚΕδόπληκτων.


Την ώρα που οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ έδιναν την μάχη εσύ και άλλοι όμοιοι σου τραβούσατε το χαλί κάτω από τα πόδια τους με γκρίνια

----------


## vgiozo

Αυτό το παντοδύναμο ΚΚΕ που με τη παρουσία του ή την απουσία του (από τη γραμμή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) χαλάει πάντα τη σούπα και οδηγεί σε αποτυχίες τους λαϊκούς αγώνες
Ο λαός το θέλει κι αυτό δεν ανταποκρίνεται
Ο λαός δεν το θέλει για να μην γίνει τυποεκδοτική και το ΚΚΕ αποτυγχάνει να καπελώσει τις κινητοποιήσεις,
αλλά φέρει το μερίδιο της ευθύνης σε κάθε περίπτωση
Από αντιπερισπασμούς άλλο τίποτα...

Προς τί η φαγούρα βρε no_logo, έπεσε γραμμή από Κουμουνδούρου;
Να πάρουμε σοβαρά την αποτίμησή σου για τις αιτίες αποτυχίας του αγώνα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ;

Σαν να διάβασες τη πρωινή σου κομματική εφημερίδα κι ήρθες φορτισμένος να διακηρύξεις το ευαγγέλιο

----------


## Νικαετός

Για την ταμπακιέρα no logo. Για την ταμπακιέρα. 

ΔΕΝ είναι το ΚΚ η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, ούτε καν η κυβέρνηση. Μάθε ποιος φταίει για τα χάλια μας και στρέψε εκεί τα πυρά σου. Όσο για το εσύ και οι όμοιοί σου... θα ήμουν περήφανος αν ήμουν όμοιος με αυτούς που εννοείς. Δυστυχώς κατάλαβα νωρίς πόσο μαλάκας είναι ο έλληνας και δεν περιμένω σωτήρες από πουθενά. Δεν έχω λοιπόν καμιά σχέση με κανένα κόμμα ή απόκομμα ή whatever...Είμαι πολίτης και κρίνω τις μαλακίες από όπου και αν προέρχονται μοιράζοντας αναλογικά τις ευθύνες προσπαθώντας (χωρίς να το καταφέρνω πάντα) να είμαι αντικειμενικός. 

@Vgiozo η ΠΝΠ πάνω στην οποία στηρίχθηκε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ΔΕΝ υφίσταται πλέον διότι ουδέποτε κυρώθηκε από τη βουλή μέσα στις προβλεπόμενες από το Σύνταγμα προθεσμίες. Τυπικά λοιπόν η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ έχει κλείσει ούτε το ΣτΕ έχει εκδώσει απόφαση ολομέλειας. Άρα τα πάντα παράνομα.

----------


## vgiozo

> @Vgiozo η ΠΝΠ πάνω στην οποία στηρίχθηκε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ΔΕΝ υφίσταται πλέον διότι ουδέποτε κυρώθηκε από τη βουλή μέσα στις προβλεπόμενες από το Σύνταγμα προθεσμίες. Τυπικά λοιπόν η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ έχει κλείσει ούτε το ΣτΕ έχει εκδώσει απόφαση ολομέλειας. Άρα τα πάντα παράνομα.


Σωστά, εξέπνευσε η προθεσμία τέλη Οκτώβρη

----------


## no_logo

> Αυτό το παντοδύναμο ΚΚΕ που με τη παρουσία του ή την απουσία του (από τη γραμμή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) χαλάει πάντα τη σούπα και οδηγεί σε αποτυχίες τους λαϊκούς αγώνες


πουθενά δεν έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο
θα ήταν βερμπαλισμός να φορτώσω κάτι τέτοιο στο κκε ή μόνο σε αυτό
Είναι χρήσιμο από την άλλη να βλέπουμε πως λειτουργεί ένα μαζικό κόμμα, αντίστασης και οργάνωσης του αγώνα  όταν δεν ελέγχει τις μάζες
Ξυνίλα και σαμποτάρισμα για να γυρίσει μετά, όταν κάτσει το ζήτημα να κουνήσει το δάκτυλο και να πει I told you so

----------


## vgiozo

> πουθενά δεν έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο
> θα ήταν βερμπαλισμός να φορτώσω κάτι τέτοιο στο κκε ή μόνο σε αυτό
> Είναι χρήσιμο από την άλλη να βλέπουμε πως λειτουργεί ένα μαζικό κόμμα, αντίστασης και οργάνωσης του αγώνα  όταν δεν ελέγχει τις μάζες
> Ξυνίλα και σαμποτάρισμα για να γυρίσει μετά, όταν κάτσει το ζήτημα να κουνήσει το δάκτυλο και να πει I told you so


Μπαρμπουτσαλιές στο τετράγωνο...ευτυχώς που αποφεύγεις τους βερμπαλισμούς δλδ
*Από τη μη συμμετοχή/στήριξη η κατηγορία έγινε τώρα και σαμποτάρισμα*

Ακούς vgiozo και kkeδόπληκτοι; 
- Ξινίσατε που βλέπατε τους υπαλλήλους της ΥΕΝΕΔ, κατά ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, να κάνουν τους αγωνιζόμενους
- Ξινίσατε που βλέπατε εκείνους που χαζογελούσαν με τους μνημονιακούς υπουργούς και τους μεταχειρίζονταν με το γάντι στα πάνελ να επιδίδονται σε προσωπικές στρατηγικές με βλέμμα στο αύριο στις εκπομπές της ίδιας της απεργιακής ΕΡΤ
- Ξινίσατε και κατηγορήσατε για ατολμία τους δημοσιογρα΄φους της ΕΡΤ που επιδίδονταν από το πρωί ως το βράδυ σε ομφαλοσκόπηση, αλλά δεν έκαναν αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνουν, δηλαδή να δώσουν φωνή στη κοινωνία, αλλά διαπραγματεύονταν (μέσω αυτών που καλούσαν και αυτών που έλεγαν) για την επόμενη μέρα με αυτούς που υποτίθεται κατήγγειλαν..
- Ξινίσατε που βλέπατε τους ΣΥΡΙΖΑίους να εξελίσσονται σε μανούλες του καπελώματος, χωρίς να λένε όμως τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, ασκώντας πολιτική δημοσκοπική για τα δελτία ειδήσεων
Η ξινίλα σας καταδίκασε τον αγώνα της ΕΡΤ...


Βασικά την ίδια κατηγορία θα μπορούσα να αποδώσω εγώ στο  ΣΥΡΙΖΑ...προσπάθησε να καπηλευτεί τον αγώνα της ΕΡΤ και στη πράξη τον άφησε σύξυλο...
Γιατί το μαζικό κόμμα της ριζοσπαστικής αριστεράς (που απορρίπτει τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, τόσο ριζοσπαστικό είναι) δεν απέτρεψε αυτήν την εξέλιξη;


Το μόνο καίριο ερώτημα είναι *τί έπρεπε να γίνει και δεν έγινε; πού απέτυχε η προσπάθεια, αν απέτυχε και πώς θα κερδιθεί από δώ και μπρος*

Αυτό που καταδεικνύεται από αυτή τη στάση είναι η ρηχή μεμψιμοιρη πολιτική των ΣΥΡΙΖΑίων που φάνηκε να αποδυναμώνεται η εικόνα του κόμματος από αυτή την εξέλιξη (υπόθεση την οποία υποτίθεται είχε παρει στις πλάτες του) και αντί να δει πού απέτυχε και να αναλάβει ό,τι ευθύνες του αναλογούν, σπεύδει να αποσοβήσει την εσωτερική αμφισβήτηση και τις γκρίνιες παίζοντας το παιχνίδι της φύλαξης των κομματικών Θερμοπυλών

Βασικά είναι νά'χαμε να λέγαμε...

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τι είχες Γιάννη, τι είχα πάντα...

Μέχρι και η κεντροδεξιά καλύτερα συνεργάζεται με τους φασιστες απο ότι οι αριστεροί μεταξύ τους.

----------


## apnet

Είναι αλλιώς αν ξέρεις τα κατατόπια... κι αλλιώς αν βαδίζεις σε καινούριους, για σένα, δρόμους.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Υλικές ζημιές από την αστυνομία καταγγέλλουν οι εργαζόμενοι.

----------


## gkamared

> Υλικές ζημιές από την αστυνομία καταγγέλλουν οι εργαζόμενοι.


Σιγά το νέο :Whistle:  Τα κανάλια λένε από κάποιους αγνώστους παλί :Worthy:

----------


## 21706

> @Vgiozo η ΠΝΠ πάνω στην οποία στηρίχθηκε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ΔΕΝ υφίσταται πλέον διότι ουδέποτε κυρώθηκε από τη βουλή μέσα στις προβλεπόμενες από το Σύνταγμα προθεσμίες. Τυπικά λοιπόν η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ έχει κλείσει ούτε το ΣτΕ έχει εκδώσει απόφαση ολομέλειας. Άρα τα πάντα παράνομα.


Έχουν τρόπο να νομιμοποιούν τα πάντα...

http://xasodikis.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/blog-post.html

----------


## thanos89010

http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...ara-venizelou/

----------


## manicx

> 1. Την υποδειγματική στάση των εργαζόμενων της που παρέμειναν απλήρωτοι στο μέγαρο εκπέμποντας μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, απλήρωτοι και προς το τέλος και ξεχασμένοι. Δυστυχώς αυτή η κατάληξη φαινόταν αναμενόμενη γιατί συνολικότερα οι αντιστάσεις της κοινωνίας, τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την χρονική περίοδο, δείχνουν να έχουν κοπάσει.


Ο λόγος που έμειναν ήταν γιατί πίστεψαν τους συνδικαλιστές τους ότι η υπόθεση ΕΡΤ θα οδηγούσε σε εκλογές. Συνδικαλιστές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Όχι του ΚΚΕ. Το ΚΚΕ δεν κορόιδεψε κανέναν και στάθηκε στο ύψος του (όσο ακόμη είχε τον 902) κι έδωσε τη συχνότητα στην ΕΡΤ. Αφού λοιπόν έμειναν στο κτίριο και τους έκαναν να πιστεύουν ότι θα πάμε σε εκλογές, τους έταξαν ότι θα επαναπροσληφθούν. Μόλις η φούσκα περί εκλογών έσκασε, αυτοί οι συνδικαλιστές που τους έταζαν θέση τους άφησαν στα κρύα του λουτρού και ο μόνος λόγος που συνέχιζαν να μένουν είναι μήπως και προκύψει κάτι άλλο. Το κάτι άλλο ήταν μια επέμβαση στο ραδιομέγαρο για εκκένωση του κτιρίου. Τελευταία 'φθηνή' προσπάθεια λοιπόν του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν η πρόταση μομφής. Έφαγε άκυρο. Ο τρόπος που χειρίστηκε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ το θέμα τις ΕΡΤ είναι ο πλέον μικροκομματικός και ανόητος. Δείχνει ότι οι άνθρωποι ή δεν θέλουν, ή δεν μπορούν. Μας φταίει μετά το ΚΚΕ. Ήμαρτον δηλαδή.

----------


## apnet

To γεγονός ότι το ΚΚΕ θέλει το μονοπώλιο στους λαϊκούς αγώνες, όπως συνηθίζουν να λένε, είναι γεγονός, έστω κι αν κατηγορεί μονίμως τα άλλα μονοπώλια. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν είδα κανέναν να κατηγορεί σοβαρά το ΚΚΕ. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι εκείνο που στρέφει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση την συζήτηση. Οτιδήποτε σχετικό (και πάντως όχι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό) κι αν λέγεται είνα σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια «διαμάχης» μεταξύ δύο κομμάτων κι όχι σε επίπεδο κατηγοριών και διενέξεων. Επομένως, καλύτερα, για πολλούς λόγους να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη. Το ότι τα κίνητρα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν μικροκομματικά είναι μια εκτίμηση, σαφώς, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα η πραγματικότητα. Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλοί, μέσα από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, με την στάση τους δεν επιτρέπουν στον κόσμο να τους εμπιστευτεί με αποτέλεσμα και σε συνδυασμό με την κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα, να καταλήγουν τροχοπέδη για να πετύχουν αυτό που επιθυμούν. Αυτό δεν είναι _απαραίτητα_ κακό, για εμάς. Το κακό θα είναι, αν ο φόβος και η δυσπιστία προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταλήξει να είναι η εγγύηση ότι θα παραμείνει εσαεί αυτή η κυβέρνηση για να εφαρμόζει αυτές τις πολιτικές. Γιατί μνημόνιο ή όχι, ας μην γελιόμαστε, την ίδια λογική θα είχαν και τα ίδια θα έκαναν. Η ακροδεξιά, φασίζουσα παρέα του Αντώνη, φυσικά, χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα.

Τέλος, παρά τις όποιες αμφιβολίες μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας και που κι εγώ έχω, ας είμαστε και λίγο λογικοί/σοβαροί και να κατανοούμε ότι δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά ένα κόμμα του 3-4% να συμπεριφέρεται σαν κόμμα του 30-40... Άλλωστε τόσο πολύ ενοχλούν τα όσα κάνει ή δεν κάνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Τόσο ώστε να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτά πιο πολύ από τα πεπραγμένα ή μη της κυβέρνησης; Το τι γίνεται στην χώρα εκείνη που το καθορίζει είναι η κυβέρνηση, όχι η αντιπολίτευση, άρα τα όποια πυρά καλό είναι να στραφούν προς τα εκεί, εκτός κι αν κανείς θέλει να στηρίξει το κυβερνητικό «έργο».

----------


## vgiozo

> To γεγονός ότι το ΚΚΕ θέλει το μονοπώλιο στους λαϊκούς αγώνες, όπως συνηθίζουν να λένε, είναι γεγονός, έστω κι αν κατηγορεί μονίμως τα άλλα μονοπώλια. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν είδα κανέναν να κατηγορεί σοβαρά το ΚΚΕ. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι εκείνο που στρέφει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση την συζήτηση. Οτιδήποτε σχετικό (και πάντως όχι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό) κι αν λέγεται είνα σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια «διαμάχης» μεταξύ δύο κομμάτων κι όχι σε επίπεδο κατηγοριών και διενέξεων. Επομένως, καλύτερα, για πολλούς λόγους να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη. Το ότι τα κίνητρα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν μικροκομματικά είναι μια εκτίμηση, σαφώς, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα η πραγματικότητα. Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλοί, μέσα από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, με την στάση τους δεν επιτρέπουν στον κόσμο να τους εμπιστευτεί με αποτέλεσμα και σε συνδυασμό με την κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα, να καταλήγουν τροχοπέδη για να πετύχουν αυτό που επιθυμούν. Αυτό δεν είναι _απαραίτητα_ κακό, για εμάς. Το κακό θα είναι, αν ο φόβος και η δυσπιστία προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταλήξει να είναι η εγγύηση ότι θα παραμείνει εσαεί αυτή η κυβέρνηση για να εφαρμόζει αυτές τις πολιτικές. Γιατί μνημόνιο ή όχι, ας μην γελιόμαστε, την ίδια λογική θα είχαν και τα ίδια θα έκαναν. Η ακροδεξιά, φασίζουσα παρέα του Αντώνη, φυσικά, χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα.
> 
> Τέλος, παρά τις όποιες αμφιβολίες μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας και που κι εγώ έχω, ας είμαστε και λίγο λογικοί/σοβαροί και να κατανοούμε ότι δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά ένα κόμμα του 3-4% να συμπεριφέρεται σαν κόμμα του 30-40... Άλλωστε τόσο πολύ ενοχλούν τα όσα κάνει ή δεν κάνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Τόσο ώστε να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτά πιο πολύ από τα πεπραγμένα ή μη της κυβέρνησης; Το τι γίνεται στην χώρα εκείνη που το καθορίζει είναι η κυβέρνηση, όχι η αντιπολίτευση, άρα τα όποια πυρά καλό είναι να στραφούν προς τα εκεί, εκτός κι αν κανείς θέλει να στηρίξει το κυβερνητικό «έργο».


Το όλο θέμα ξεκίνησε από παρατήρηση του no_logo στην οποία
- αρχικά είπε ότι η "γκρίνια" των ΚΚεδόπληκτων στα φόρα έφερε την εξέλιξη της επέμβασης των ΜΑΤ !! (δλδ η στάση τους είχε αυτή τη συνέπεια)
- και μετέπειτα πως σαμποτάρισαν συνειδητά κι όλας τον αγώνα των εργαζομένων...

Ε, από πού κι ως που την επομένη της επέμβασης έγινε η στάση του ΚΚΕ το θέμα και μάλιστα με τέτοιο τρόπο, ας το αναζητήσει κανείς στους λαβύρινθους των διαδρομών των ΣΥΡΙΖΑιόπληκτων...

Δεν έγινε η στάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ επίκεντρο κριτικής, αλλά αντικριτικής στον προφανή αντανακλαστικό αντιπερισπασμό - απογοήτευση των ΣΥΡΙΖαίων και ΣΥΡΙΖΑιόπληκτων να κατηγορήσουν για την εξέλιξη αυτή το ΚΚΕ...

Δεν άνοιξε μια κουβέντα για τό τί θα έπρεπε να γίνει, τί δεν έγινε, τί πρέπει και θα μπορούσε να γίνει από δω και πέρα...

Πώς να ερμηνευθούν λοιπόν αυτά τα αντανακλαστικά, αυτή η αντίδραση παρά ως ενδεικτική ενός πολιτικού αδιεξόδου, μιας αντιφάσκουσας στάσης που δεν ασκεί πλέον ουσιαστική πολιτική, αλλά δημοσκοπική, περιμένοντας τη πίτα να πέσει στο στόμα έτοιμη;

Πάει να βγει μπροστά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δεν του βγαίνει, κάνει κωλοτούμπες, αντιφάσκει, πάει να καπελώσει, δεν βγαίνουν οι σχεδιασμοί, οπότε "τις πταίει;"...το ΚΚΕ, λένε, για να μην αρχίσει πάλι η εσωκομματική αμφισβήτηση...

Από αστείο, έως γελοίο...

Έπειτα ας συνειδητοποιήσει και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πως αν κληθεί να κυβερνήσει, δεν θα το κάνει χωρίς αντιπολίτευση...γι αυτός ας μην δανείζεται τη ρητορεία του κυβερνώντος κόμματος όταν αποτυγχάνει, πως φταίνε οι άλλοι για τα δικά του χάλια...

----------


## gkamared

Αριστερή Κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα δεν είχαμε πότε πάντα ΠΑΣΟΚ και Νέα Δημοκρατία κυβερνούσαν δεν πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε κατή διαφορετικό για αλλαγή, τόσες και τόσες Ευρωπαϊκές Πρωτοτυπίες έχουμε κάνει αυτό μας πείραξε, προσοχή όμως όχι αυτοδυναμία στον ΣΥΡΗΖΑ η ΝΔ . Προτού μας πάρουν και τα κεραμίδια η ΕΡΤ ήταν η αρχή. Αλήθεια η ΝΡΕΙΤ τι έγινε ρε παιδιά υπάρχει η ακόμα :Question:

----------


## apnet

> Το όλο θέμα ξεκίνησε από παρατήρηση του no_logo στην οποία
> - αρχικά είπε ότι η "γκρίνια" των ΚΚεδόπληκτων στα φόρα έφερε την εξέλιξη της επέμβασης των ΜΑΤ !! (δλδ η στάση τους είχε αυτή τη συνέπεια)
> - και μετέπειτα πως σαμποτάρισαν συνειδητά κι όλας τον αγώνα των εργαζομένων...
> 
> Ε, από πού κι ως που την επομένη της επέμβασης έγινε η στάση του ΚΚΕ το θέμα και μάλιστα με τέτοιο τρόπο, ας το αναζητήσει κανείς στους λαβύρινθους των διαδρομών των ΣΥΡΙΖΑιόπληκτων...
> 
> Δεν έγινε η στάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ επίκεντρο κριτικής, αλλά αντικριτικής στον προφανή αντανακλαστικό αντιπερισπασμό - απογοήτευση των ΣΥΡΙΖαίων και ΣΥΡΙΖΑιόπληκτων να κατηγορήσουν για την εξέλιξη αυτή το ΚΚΕ...
> 
> Δεν άνοιξε μια κουβέντα για το τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει, τί δεν έγινε, τί πρέπει και θα μπορούσε να γίνει από δω και πέρα...
> ...


Διαφωνίες και επιφυλάξεις για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχω αρκετές, ωστόσο διαφωνώ πλήρως με όσα λες, ιδιαίτερα δε με τη βάση της αντιπαράθεσης πάνω στην οποία τα θέτεις.
Βέβαια δεν είχα προσέξει την παρατήρηση αυτή του no_logo για το ΚΚΕ. Και πάλι, όμως, μια παρατήρηση για ένα κόμμα δεν χρειάζεται να φέρνει αντεπιχειρήματα για κάποιο άλλο.

Όσο για το ΚΚΕ, είναι γνωστό πως είναι το κατεξοχήν κόμμα του κομματικού συμφέροντος. Αν ένα κόμμα πάνω από όλα κοιτάζει πάντοτε και μόνο το συμφέρον του, αυτό είναι το ΚΚΕ. Φυσικά έχει και την απαραίτητη δικαιολογία για να το κάνει αυτό, η οποία είναι πως το ΚΚΕ μάχεται για το λαό και κατά συνέπεια το συμφέρον του ΚΚΕ είναι το συμφέρον του λαού. Το ότι έχουν μια σταθερή πολιτική άποψη (η οποία ταλαντεύεται αν το κόμμα βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο, το κόμμα το τονίζω) δεν τους απαλάσσει από τις μικροπολιτκές σκοπιμότητες. Σε κολλημένα μυαλά, ακόμα και μια καλή, σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, ιδέα μετατρέπεται πολύ εύκολα σε φασισμό. Δεν είναι σαν τη χρυσή αυγή, αλλά είναι δεν είναι και πολύ μακρυά. Και η κυριότερη ένστασή μου γι' αυτούς είναι η εξής. Όταν θα έρθουν στην εξουσία (κάνουμε μια υπόθεση) με τόσο μίσος που θρέφουν μέσα τους, για τους αγώνες, τους νεκρούς τους, τις αδικίες, το δίκαιο των απόψεών τους που διαστρεβλώνονταν, θα καταλήξουν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια να κάνουν τα ίδια, απλά από την άλλη πλευρά. Και όσο και να μην είμαι από την άλλη πλευρά (μη όντας μεγαλοκαπιταλιστής ή παρατρεχάμενός τους) δεν το θεωρώ δίκαιο και πάνω από όλα υγιές για μια κοινωνία.

Επειδή λοιπόν δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η αντιπαράθεση, έχω να πω ότι καλό θα είναι να αφήσουμε στην άκρη το ΚΚΕ, να μείνει με τους πιστούς του που έχει μαντρωμένους και οι οποίοι ζούνε σε μια δική τους ξεχωριστή χώρα (οι πιο πάνω) μέσα στην ίδια μας τη χώρα και να σκεφτούμε τι καλύτερο μπορεί να γίνει. Και χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε σένα και σε όσα είπες, βλέπω γενικότερα από πολλές πλευρές να βάλλουν κυρίως κατά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Λάθη πολλά, γεγονός. Πότε όμως έγινε κυβέρνηση για να μας φταίει για τα δεινά μας; Πότε έπαιξε ρόλο στις εξελίξεις με το 3%. Πότε έγινε λογικό να περιμένουμε από ένα κόμμα του 3% σε δυο χρόνια να γίνει ώριμο πολιτικά ώστε να πείθει και να ξεσηκώνει μάζες όταν απέναντί του έχει τέτοια συμφέροντα και τέτοια διείσδυση κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας από καθεστωτικά κανάλια, εφημερίδες, κρατικούς μηχανισμούς κλπ;

Δεν εξελίσσονται οι άνθρωποι βασιζόμενοι σε μια ιδέα. Εξελίσσονται παράλληλα με τις ιδέες τους.

----------


## vgiozo

> Διαφωνίες και επιφυλάξεις για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχω αρκετές, ωστόσο διαφωνώ πλήρως με όσα λες, ιδιαίτερα δε με τη βάση της αντιπαράθεσης πάνω στην οποία τα θέτεις.
> Βέβαια δεν είχα προσέξει την παρατήρηση αυτή του no_logo για το ΚΚΕ. Και πάλι, όμως, μια παρατήρηση για ένα κόμμα δεν χρειάζεται να φέρνει αντεπιχειρήματα για κάποιο άλλο.
> 
> Όσο για το ΚΚΕ, είναι γνωστό πως είναι το κατεξοχήν κόμμα του κομματικού συμφέροντος. Αν ένα κόμμα πάνω από όλα κοιτάζει πάντοτε και μόνο το συμφέρον του, αυτό είναι το ΚΚΕ. Φυσικά έχει και την απαραίτητη δικαιολογία για να το κάνει αυτό, η οποία είναι πως το ΚΚΕ μάχεται για το λαό και κατά συνέπεια το συμφέρον του ΚΚΕ είναι το συμφέρον του λαού. Το ότι έχουν μια σταθερή πολιτική άποψη (η οποία ταλαντεύεται αν το κόμμα βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο, το κόμμα το τονίζω) δεν τους απαλάσσει από τις μικροπολιτκές σκοπιμότητες. Σε κολλημένα μυαλά, ακόμα και μια καλή, σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, ιδέα μετατρέπεται πολύ εύκολα σε φασισμό. Δεν είναι σαν τη χρυσή αυγή, αλλά είναι δεν είναι και πολύ μακρυά. Και η κυριότερη ένστασή μου γι' αυτούς είναι η εξής. Όταν θα έρθουν στην εξουσία (κάνουμε μια υπόθεση) με τόσο μίσος που θρέφουν μέσα τους, για τους αγώνες, τους νεκρούς τους, τις αδικίες, το δίκαιο των απόψεών τους που διαστρεβλώνονταν, θα καταλήξουν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια να κάνουν τα ίδια, απλά από την άλλη πλευρά. Και όσο και να μην είμαι από την άλλη πλευρά (μη όντας μεγαλοκαπιταλιστής ή παρατρεχάμενός τους) δεν το θεωρώ δίκαιο και πάνω από όλα υγιές για μια κοινωνία.
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η αντιπαράθεση, έχω να πω ότι καλό θα είναι να αφήσουμε στην άκρη το ΚΚΕ, να μείνει με τους πιστούς του που έχει μαντρωμένους και οι οποίοι ζούνε σε μια δική τους ξεχωριστή χώρα (οι πιο πάνω) μέσα στην ίδια μας τη χώρα και να σκεφτούμε τι καλύτερο μπορεί να γίνει. Και χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε σένα και σε όσα είπες, βλέπω γενικότερα από πολλές πλευρές να βάλλουν κυρίως κατά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Λάθη πολλά, γεγονός. Πότε όμως έγινε κυβέρνηση για να μας φταίει για τα δεινά μας; Πότε έπαιξε ρόλο στις εξελίξεις με το 3%. Πότε έγινε λογικό να περιμένουμε από ένα κόμμα του 3% σε δυο χρόνια να γίνει ώριμο πολιτικά ώστε να πείθει και να ξεσηκώνει μάζες όταν απέναντί του έχει τέτοια συμφέροντα και τέτοια διείσδυση κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας από καθεστωτικά κανάλια, εφημερίδες, κρατικούς μηχανισμούς κλπ;
> 
> Δεν εξελίσσονται οι άνθρωποι βασιζόμενοι σε μια ιδέα. Εξελίσσονται παράλληλα με τις ιδέες τους.


*Συγχαρητήρια...χωρίς να διαβάσεις 5 μηνύματα λοιπόν για να δεις τί συζητιέται παρενέβης - δείχνοντας τα δικά σου αντανακλαστικά - για να μας πεις τί θα πρεπε να λέμε και για ποιόν, που ζούμε, αν έχουμε μίσος ή όχι, τί θα κάνει το ΚΚΕ ότε-αν ανέβει στην εξουσία και ποιά είναι σύγκριση με τον φασισμό και υποτίθεται ότι με αυτή την κουβέντα που άνοιξες εσύ επαναπροσδιορίζεις και επαναφέρεις τη συζήτηση στη σωστή ρότα...

Άλλα αντί άλλων δηλαδή, τρικυμία εν κρανίω και μικρόκοσμος σε μεγεθυνση...*

Έπειτα η αντιπολίτευση και κυρίως η αξιωματική έχει τέτοιο εκτόπισμα στον καταμερισμό του δημόσιου λόγου, στις οργανωτικές πρωτοβουλίες και στον πολιτικό σχεδιασμό, ώστε ακόμη κι αν δεν ορίζει τις κυβερνητικές πολιτικές, συνδιαμορφώνει τη πραγματικότητα και κυρίως τις δυνητικές προοπτικές για το μέλλον της.
Είναι λοιπόν σημαντικότατη η συμβολή της και η ευθύνη της...

Έπειτα οι απόψεις για πολιτικο προσωπικό και εργαζομένους που μετράνε δεκαετίες εμπειρίας δεν είναι σαν τα φρούτα να ωριμάζουν...ούτε ωριμάζουν μόνο υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες
Αν είσαι πχ πτυχιούχος μηχανικός, οικονομλόγος, νομικός, καθηγητής ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, οι απόψεις σου για τα αντίστοιχα πεδία γνώσης σου δεν θα είναι άγουρα όσο ερευνάς ή/και εργάζεσαι και θα αρχίζουν να ωριμάζουν μόνο όταν πάρει από κάποιο ποσοστό ψήφων και πάνω το κόμμα στο οποίο μετέχεις...
Δλδ ο Δραγασάκης ήταν ανώριμος μέχρι πέρυσι και ωρίμασε τον τελευτάιο χρόνο;

Η "ωρίμανση" μπορεί να έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με οργανωτικά θέματα, τη συστηματοποίηση των εργασιών του κόμματος, τη συμπληρωση, επέκταση, αναλυτική ανάπτυξη του προγράμματος κοκ (που μπορεί βέβαια να επιφέρει και διαφοροποιήσεις πολιτικές), αλλα η προσέγγιση του θέματος με όρους ωρίμανσης είναι λανθασμένη και το επιχείρημα κενό.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα κόμμα που βρίσκεται στην αντιπολίτευση δεν μπορεί να παράσχει ένα πλήρες πρόγραμμα από την άποψη ότι μη όντας στην εξουσία, δεν μπορεί να διαμορφώσει καίρια τις συνθήκες και τους όρους υπό τους οποίους θα εκτελεστεί το πρόγραμμά του..
Όταν ζητά έτσι πχ η κυβέρνηση μια λύση με νούμερα από την αντίπολίτευση είναι λίγο άτοπο, καθώς της ζητά πρόγραμμα στις συνθήκες και με πολιτικές που η πρώτη διαμορφώνει...


*Spoiler:*




			Τέλος να πω ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ όσο περνάει ο καιρός δεν ωριμάζει, απλώς "παλιώνει", δυστυχώς...κι αυτό γιατί *οι αντιφάσεις του δεν είναι λόγω ανωριμότητας, αλλά λόγω σκοπιμότητας*...θέλει να εμφανίζεται "ριζοσπαστικός" και "κινηματικός" ενώ στη πολιτική του είναι συντηρητικός...επιθυμεί να διατηρεί -με πισωγυρίσματα- τη ρητορεία της "κατάργησης" για λόγους εντυπώσεων, αλλά αποφεύγει να πει πώς θα επιφέρει τις αλλαγές που θέλει αν διατηρήσει ακλόνητη τη δέσμευσή του στο αντικειμενικό πλαίσιο που διαμορφώνει τους όρους και τα όρια στα οποία μπορεί να κινηθεί μια πολιτική...

Στην πράξη δλδ στη καλύτερη περίπτωση υπόσχεται ένα νέο μνημόνιο, ηπιότερο, αλλά δεν βγαίνει να υπεραπιστεί στρατηγικές επιλογές, καθώς θα ταυτιζόταν ουσιαστικά με τη κυβέρνηση, αλλά τακτικά επιτίθεται στις επιλογές, τις αποτυχίες της κυβέρνησης...

Ποιόν κοροϊδεύει πρακτικά λοιπόν; Τον λαό...την ώρα που στήνεται ο νέος δικομματισμός που θα στηρίξει το υπάρχον σύστημα...

Σε αντίθεση με το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που φαίνεται να πιστεύουν ότι η λύση θα έρθει με τη δική τους άνοδο στην εξουσία ως κόμμα (με ελάχιστο ηθικό παρανομαστή την τιμωρία επίορκων της συγκυβέρνησης...κάτσε όμως να δουμε τί θα κάνει όταν θα κληθεί να εφαρμόσει παρόμοιες πολιτικες,γιατί το μόνο που θα τους χωρίζει τότε θα είναι μερικά χρόνια διακυβέρνησης), το ΚΚΕ κρίνει τις εξελίξεις με γνώμονα τις αρχές πολιτικής δράσης και το ποια΄συμφέροντα εξυπηρετούνται κάθε φορά...
Δεν κάνει πολιτική δημοσίων σχέσεων...δεν υπόσχεται σε διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους και ομάδες διαφορετικά πράγματα, προσδοκώντας πως θα λάβει κάποια στήριξη από όλους αυτούς, για την διαχειριστεί μετά εσωκομματικά...
Υπερασπίζεται τη θέση του ως σωστή, δογματικά ίσως, αλλά δεν καθορίζει αυτή τη θέση ανάλογα με τις δημοσκοπήσεις και μικροκομματισμούς...

----------


## 21706

Παιδιά ο αντίπαλος δεν είναι το ΚΚΕ ούτε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.
Και όσο εμείς τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας αυτοί που
λύνουν και δένουν πανηγυρίζουν...

----------


## apnet

Δεν θα μπω καν στη διαδικασία να διαβάσω τα όσα έγραψες. Τα όσα είπες με κεφαλαία είναι παραπάνω από αρκετά. Με μια σύντομη ματιά που έριξα άλλωστε εντόπισα ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες, οπότε ήταν περιττό να συνεχίσω. Δεν το λέω με ευχαρίστηση, ούτε ειρωνία και πραγματικά λυπάμαι όταν δεν έχω καν τη διάθεση να διαβάσω κάποιον. Kαι διαβάζω ακόμα και όσους είναι έως και προσβλητικοί απέναντί μου ενίοτε.

Δεν μπήκα στη συζήτηση ούτε για να την φέρω στον σωστό δρόμο ούτε φυσικά για να πω τι θα συζητάτε. Πιθανόν να σε βολεύει να είναι έτσι, αλλά δεν είναι.  Όπως ξεκάθαρα σου είπα, δεν είχα δει την συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση οπότε οι όποιες ενστάσεις μου επ' αυτού έπαψαν να υφίσταναται και το επόμενο μήνυμα ήταν ξεκάθαρα πάνω σε όσα είπες.
Από εκεί και πέρα, έχει ο καθένας τις απόψεις του. Τις δικές μου τις λέω, αλλά διάλογο μαζί σου δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα λόγο να κάνω.

Τέλος, συμφωνώ με τον C:\

----------


## vgiozo

@apnet

Υπάρχουν τα συνειδητοποιημένα τρολλ σαν τον cuprakato και υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που χωρίς να λένε τίποτα επί του θέματος σχολιάζουν με τα πιο κομματικά αντανακλαστικά και με τις πιο άχρωμες και στερεοτυπικές τοποθετήσεις που το μόνο χαρακτηριστικό τους είναι ότι εμφορούνται από τη ψευδαίσθηση μιας λελογισμένης και "σώφρονος", στην πραγματικότητα αβαθούς και άγνωμης, πολιτικής σκέψης, που κινείται στο πεδίο της ηθικολόγησης μιας αντιπαράθεσης.

Δεν διάβασες καν τη προηγούμεη σελίδα, προφανώς, αλλά παρενέβης για να μας πεις 
- (λαθεμένα) πως δεν ειπώθηκε καμία σοβαρή κατηγορία κατά του ΚΚΕ (όπως πχ ότι συνειδητά σαμποράτισε τον αγώνα της ΕΡΤ)
- πως δεν υπήρξαν τοποθετήσεις διενέξεων
- και να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη
- και πως πρακτικά η κριτική στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι είναι ασόβαρη/κακοπροαίρετη γιατί αφενός μπορεί να συμβάλει στη παράταση ζωής της κυβέρνησης (χωρίς να εξετάζεται βέβαια τί θα ακολουθήσει) αφετέρου ένα κόμμα με την άνοδο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ "δικαιούται" να έχει αντιφατικές τοποθετήσεις (λες και ένα κόμμα του 30-40% δεν έχει)




> To γεγονός ότι το ΚΚΕ θέλει το μονοπώλιο στους λαϊκούς αγώνες, όπως συνηθίζουν να λένε, είναι γεγονός, έστω κι αν κατηγορεί μονίμως τα άλλα μονοπώλια. *Από εκεί και πέρα δεν είδα κανέναν να κατηγορεί σοβαρά το ΚΚΕ. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι εκείνο που στρέφει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση την συζήτηση. Οτιδήποτε σχετικό (και πάντως όχι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό) κι αν λέγεται είνα σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια «διαμάχης» μεταξύ δύο κομμάτων κι όχι σε επίπεδο κατηγοριών και διενέξεων. Επομένως, καλύτερα, για πολλούς λόγους να το αφήσουμε στην άκρη*. Το ότι τα κίνητρα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν μικροκομματικά είναι μια εκτίμηση, σαφώς, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα η πραγματικότητα. Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλοί, μέσα από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, με την στάση τους δεν επιτρέπουν στον κόσμο να τους εμπιστευτεί με αποτέλεσμα και σε συνδυασμό με την κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα, να καταλήγουν τροχοπέδη για να πετύχουν αυτό που επιθυμούν. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό, για εμάς. Το κακό θα είναι, αν ο φόβος και η δυσπιστία προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταλήξει να είναι η εγγύηση ότι θα παραμείνει εσαεί αυτή η κυβέρνηση για να εφαρμόζει αυτές τις πολιτικές. Γιατί μνημόνιο ή όχι, ας μην γελιόμαστε, την ίδια λογική θα είχαν και τα ίδια θα έκαναν. Η ακροδεξιά, φασίζουσα παρέα του Αντώνη, φυσικά, χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα.
> 
> Τέλος, παρά τις όποιες αμφιβολίες μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας και που κι εγώ έχω, ας είμαστε και λίγο λογικοί/σοβαροί και να κατανοούμε ότι δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά ένα κόμμα του 3-4% να συμπεριφέρεται σαν κόμμα του 30-40... Άλλωστε τόσο πολύ ενοχλούν τα όσα κάνει ή δεν κάνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Τόσο ώστε να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτά πιο πολύ από τα πεπραγμένα ή μη της κυβέρνησης; Το τι γίνεται στην χώρα εκείνη που το καθορίζει είναι η κυβέρνηση, όχι η αντιπολίτευση, άρα τα όποια πυρά καλό είναι να στραφούν προς τα εκεί, εκτός κι αν κανείς θέλει να στηρίξει το κυβερνητικό «έργο».


Μετά την καθόλα αντανακλαστική, ρηχά αναστοχασμένη επισκόπηση της πολιτικής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, για την οποία δεν λες πάλι τίποτα, παρά μόνο προσπαθείς να παρουσιαστείς ως αντικειμενικός πληροφορώντας μας πως έχεις κι εσύ αμφιβολίες,
μας λες πως
- επειδή ειπώθηκε κάτι σε βάρος του ενός κόμματος (του ΚΚΕ εν προκειμένω), αυτό δεν πρέπει να πυροδοτεί αντεπιχειρήματα...φαντάζομαι πως η δική σου τοποθέτηση εξαιρείται...
- και προχωρείς σε ένα καθόλα στερεοτυπικό, καθόλα παραληρηματικό μήνυμα σε βάρος του ΚΚΕ, το οποίο προφανώς έχεις αναστοχαστεί με "μαθηματική ακρίβεια"...
- οπότε τροφοδοτείς ένα flame, αντιφάσκεις ως προς τη "παραίνεσή" σου αλλά μάλλον λες τέτοιες βαθιές αλήθειες που δεν πιανονται και
- πάλι μας νουθετείς να μην καταφερόμαστε κατά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
- κι επαναλαμβάνεις αυτή τη φιλοσοφικής σύλληψης θέση πως ένα κόμμα που πήγε από μονοψήφια σε διψήφια ποσοστά αφενός "δικαιούται" να έχει κατώτερες των προσδοκιών θέσεις, αφετέρου γι αυτό το λογο δεν θα πρέπει να κατηγορείται (μια θέση που δεν επεκτείνεις βέβαια στο ΚΚΕ).




> Διαφωνίες και επιφυλάξεις για τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχω αρκετές, ωστόσο διαφωνώ πλήρως με όσα λες, ιδιαίτερα δε με τη βάση της αντιπαράθεσης πάνω στην οποία τα θέτεις.
> Βέβαια δεν είχα προσέξει την παρατήρηση αυτή του no_logo για το ΚΚΕ. Και πάλι, όμως, *μια παρατήρηση για ένα κόμμα δεν χρειάζεται να φέρνει αντεπιχειρήματα για κάποιο άλλο*.
> 
> _Όσο για το ΚΚΕ, είναι γνωστό πως είναι το κατεξοχήν κόμμα του κομματικού συμφέροντος. Αν ένα κόμμα πάνω από όλα κοιτάζει πάντοτε και μόνο το συμφέρον του, αυτό είναι το ΚΚΕ. Φυσικά έχει και την απαραίτητη δικαιολογία για να το κάνει αυτό, η οποία είναι πως το ΚΚΕ μάχεται για το λαό και κατά συνέπεια το συμφέρον του ΚΚΕ είναι το συμφέρον του λαού. Το ότι έχουν μια σταθερή πολιτική άποψη (η οποία ταλαντεύεται αν το κόμμα βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο, το κόμμα το τονίζω) δεν τους απαλάσσει από τις μικροπολιτκές σκοπιμότητες. Σε κολλημένα μυαλά, ακόμα και μια καλή, σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, ιδέα μετατρέπεται πολύ εύκολα σε φασισμό. Δεν είναι σαν τη χρυσή αυγή, αλλά είναι δεν είναι και πολύ μακρυά. Και η κυριότερη ένστασή μου γι' αυτούς είναι η εξής. Όταν θα έρθουν στην εξουσία (κάνουμε μια υπόθεση) με τόσο μίσος που θρέφουν μέσα τους, για τους αγώνες, τους νεκρούς τους, τις αδικίες, το δίκαιο των απόψεών τους που διαστρεβλώνονταν, θα καταλήξουν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια να κάνουν τα ίδια, απλά από την άλλη πλευρά. Και όσο και να μην είμαι από την άλλη πλευρά (μη όντας μεγαλοκαπιταλιστής ή παρατρεχάμενός τους) δεν το θεωρώ δίκαιο και πάνω από όλα υγιές για μια κοινωνία.
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η αντιπαράθεση, έχω να πω ότι καλό θα είναι να αφήσουμε στην άκρη το ΚΚΕ, να μείνει με τους πιστούς του που έχει μαντρωμένους και οι οποίοι ζούνε σε μια δική τους ξεχωριστή χώρα_ (οι πιο πάνω) μέσα στην ίδια μας τη χώρα και να σκεφτούμε τι καλύτερο μπορεί να γίνει. Και χωρίς να αναφέρομαι σε σένα και σε όσα είπες, βλέπω γενικότερα από πολλές πλευρές να βάλλουν κυρίως κατά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Λάθη πολλά, γεγονός. Πότε όμως έγινε κυβέρνηση για να μας φταίει για τα δεινά μας; Πότε έπαιξε ρόλο στις εξελίξεις με το 3%. Πότε έγινε λογικό να περιμένουμε από ένα κόμμα του 3% σε δυο χρόνια να γίνει ώριμο πολιτικά ώστε να πείθει και να ξεσηκώνει μάζες όταν απέναντί του έχει τέτοια συμφέροντα και τέτοια διείσδυση κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας από καθεστωτικά κανάλια, εφημερίδες, κρατικούς μηχανισμούς κλπ;
> 
> Δεν εξελίσσονται οι άνθρωποι βασιζόμενοι σε μια ιδέα. Εξελίσσονται παράλληλα με τις ιδέες τους.


Το καλύτερο το κράτησες βέβαια για το τέλος...
Ηθικός αυνανισμός θα ήταν μάλλον ο προσδιορισμός που θα απέδιδα στη τοποθέτησή σου...για να ψηφίζει κάποιος ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προσμένοντας κατάργηση μνημονίων (για να έρθουν άλλα) πρέπει να είναι λίγο διχασμένη προσωπικότητα, αλλά αυτή η ιντερνετική περσόνα που (θαρρείς με επιμέλεια) στήνεις δείχνει τέτοια μεγαλοψυχία που αποστομώνει...

Η κατηγορία πως δανειακές συμβάσεις και μνημόνια είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα, πως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ουσιαστικά ζητά τη στήριξη από ΗΠΑ και ΕΕ στη μετά-ΝΔ/ΠΑΣΟΚ εποχή ως η μόνη εναλλακτική που θα μπορούσε να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντά τους, πως η πολιτική του είναι (το ευχολόγιο) των ηπιότερων μέτρων προσαρμογής και πως ο διαχωρισμός "μνημονιακοί - αντιμνημονιακοί" είναι ψευδής και στη πράξη αποπροσανατολίζει, είναι τόσο αδιανόητα που κάποιος εξασκημένος ειδικά όπως εσύ στην επιχειρηματολογία δεν μπορεί καν να τα διαβάσει και να απαντήσει...

Θου Κύριε




> Δεν θα μπω καν στη διαδικασία να διαβάσω τα όσα έγραψες. Τα όσα είπες με κεφαλαία είναι παραπάνω από αρκετά. Με μια σύντομη ματιά που έριξα άλλωστε εντόπισα ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες, οπότε ήταν περιττό να συνεχίσω. *Δεν το λέω με ευχαρίστηση, ούτε ειρωνία και πραγματικά λυπάμαι όταν δεν έχω καν τη διάθεση να διαβάσω κάποιον. Kαι διαβάζω ακόμα και όσους είναι έως και προσβλητικοί απέναντί μου ενίοτε*.
> 
> Δεν μπήκα στη συζήτηση ούτε για να την φέρω στον σωστό δρόμο ούτε φυσικά για να πω τι θα συζητάτε. Πιθανόν να σε βολεύει να είναι έτσι, αλλά δεν είναι.  Όπως ξεκάθαρα σου είπα, δεν είχα δει την συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση οπότε οι όποιες ενστάσεις μου επ' αυτού έπαψαν να υφίσταναται και το επόμενο μήνυμα ήταν ξεκάθαρα πάνω σε όσα είπες.
> Από εκεί και πέρα, έχει ο καθένας τις απόψεις του. Τις δικές μου τις λέω, αλλά διάλογο μαζί σου δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα λόγο να κάνω.
> 
> *Τέλος, συμφωνώ με τον C:\*


αλίμονο...το flame το δικό σου και η παρέμβαση του @2176 ένα και το αυτό...

Πρακτικά η αντιπαράθεση η δική μας (πλην εσού) για το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και το ΚΚΕ έχει κάποια βάση εφόσον αναφέρεται στον αγώνα της ΕΡΤ και περιλαμβάνει γνώμες για τη πολιτική που ασκούν τα δύο κόμματα, έστω κι αν υπάρχουν διαφωνίες...

Τα άσχετα, εμπρηστικά μηνύματα τα δικά σου δεν αφορούν καθόλου τη πολιτική των κομμάτων σε σχέση με την ΕΡΤ ούτε εκφέρουν κάποια συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση επί της συνολικότερης πολιτικης τους...

Οπότε θα μου επιτρέψεις κι εμένα να εκφράσω τη δική μου μεγαλοψυχια εντάσσοντάς σε στην ευρύτερη κατηγορία των τρολλ, μαζί με τον cuprakato...μόνο που εσύ νομίζεις πράγματι ότι είσαι σοβαρός.

----------


## apnet

Σου είπα ήδη ότι, προσωπικά, ούτε καν διαβάζω τα όσα λες γιατί το ύφος της γραφής και τα «επιχειρήματά» σου, δεν αξίζουν καν το κόπο. Μπορείς ωστόσο να συνεχίσεις να παραλληρείς και να επιχειρηματολογείς στον καθρέφτη, νομίζοντας πως και οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα είμαστε κάποιο είδος «κομματόσκυλου».

Αυτά, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις.

----------


## kontinos

> Σου είπα ήδη ότι, προσωπικά, ούτε καν διαβάζω τα όσα λες γιατί το ύφος της γραφής και τα «επιχειρήματά» σου, δεν αξίζουν καν το κόπο. Μπορείς ωστόσο να συνεχίσεις να παραλληρείς και να επιχειρηματολογείς στον καθρέφτη, νομίζοντας πως και οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα είμαστε κάποιο είδος «κομματόσκυλου».
> Αυτά, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις.


Οταν μπαινεις στη διαδικασια να απαντησεις καπου, για να απαξιωσεις οποιον γραφει σε αυτο το θεμα, εμπεριστατωμενα και με μια συνοχη στη σκεψη του, λεγοντας του οτι απαντας αλλα επι της ουσιας δεν απαντας διοτι δεν τον διαβαζεις, μιλας η κλανεις?

----------


## apnet

Ένιωσες απαξιωμένος ή κλασμένος; Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του για το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων. Εσύ το θεωρείς εμπεριστατωμένο και με συνοχή, εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη και είπα ότι δεν έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω τον συγκεκριμένο διάλογο. Εσύ εφόσον σου άρεσε μπορείς να το κάνεις. Δεν θα νιώσω ούτε απαξιωμένος ούτε κλασμένος, να είσαι βέβαιος.

----------


## vgiozo

> Ένιωσες απαξιωμένος ή κλασμένος; Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του για το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων. Εσύ το θεωρείς εμπεριστατωμένο και με συνοχή, εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη και είπα ότι δεν έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω τον συγκεκριμένο διάλογο. Εσύ εφόσον σου άρεσε μπορείς να το κάνεις. Δεν θα νιώσω ούτε απαξιωμένος ούτε κλασμένος, να είσαι βέβαιος.


Κομματικά αντανακλαστικά δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι κομματόσκυλο για να έχεις...αρκεί να συμπεριφέρεσαι ως κομματόσκυλο...
...το κομματόσκυλο τουλάχιστον μπορεί να ξέρει και τα εσωτερικά, να συμμετέχει σε διαδικασίες, να έχει λιγότερο ή περισσότερο συγκροτημένους ιδεολογικούς λόγους να στηρίζει ένα κόμμα...εκεί μπορεί κανείς να διαφωνήσει για τις πολιτικές, αλλά υπάρχει κάτι ουσιαστικό να διαφωνήσει...

Υπάρχει όμως και η αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα εκείνων που έχουν τα κομματικά αντανακλαστικά του κομματόσκυλου, χωρίς κανέναν από τους συγκροτημένους λόγους ή την ενεργή συμμετοχή, την επένδυση χρόνου και ενέργειας του τελευταίου...

(_δεν είναι οι δύο μόνες κατηγορίες πολιτικής ταυτότητας οι παραπάνω, αλλά η μία είναι τουλάχιστον η μόνη σχετική εν προκειμένω_)

...γι αυτούς οι "λόγοι" στήριξης ενός κόμματος είναι τόσο εύγλωττοι όσο οι ακόλουθοι
- ένα κόμμα που αύξησε πρόσφατα την επιρροή του δικαιούται να έχει ανεπαρκή επιχειρήματα
- το κόμμα της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης δεν έχει επιρροή
- η κριτική στο κόμμα αυτό είναι είτε ασόβαρη είτε σκόπιμη για να μείνει στην εξουσία το υπάρχον κόμμα

...και δίνοντας διαπιστευτήρια των νοητικών αγκυλώσεων του κομματόσκυλου λες
- πως ένα επιχείρημα προς ένα κόμμα δεν πρέπει να προκαλεί αντεπιχείρημα, αρκεί το "προσβεβλημένο" κόμμα να μην είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ισχύει...
- και σε πιάνει παραλήρημα προσπαθώντας να συμπεριλάβεις ό,τι πιο αντι-ΚΚε μπορείς να ανασύρεις από τη "κοινή αντίληψη" ώστε να φαίνεται αυτονόητο...

Από ήθος επιχειρηματολογίας και από επιχειρήματα - που και για τα δύο αυτάρεσκα αυτοδίκαια συγχαίρεις την ιντερνετική σου περσόνα - μηδέν...

Δεν πειράζει, συνέχισε κι εσύ να μοιράζεις το φως σου σε πιο δεκτικο κοινό.

Η παρέμβασή σου ήταν εξάλλου παρεκβατική από το θέμα του νήματος και η συνέχιση της αντιπαράθεσης άσκοπη

----------


## gkamared

παιδιά η EBU δεν αναγνωρίζει την Δημοσία τηλεόραση σαν διάδοχο καναλί της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας Τηλεόρασης δηλαδή αυτή την στιγμή η Δ.Τ δεν έχει αδεία εκπομπής στο εξωτερικό, πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα :One thumb up:  :Laughing:

----------


## no_logo

η κυβέρνηση έδωσε 600.000 € σε ιδιωτικό στούντιο (ιδιοκτησία Μπόμπολα- Ψυχάρη) για να βγει η ΔΤ στον αέρα για ένα μήνα 

Δημοσιογράφοι ΕΡΤ: Έδωσαν 600.000 ευρώ σε δύο ιδιωτικά στούντιο για τη ΔΤ

----------


## sdikr

> η κυβέρνηση έδωσε 600.000 € σε ιδιωτικό στούντιο (ιδιοκτησία Μπόμπολα- Ψυχάρη) για να βγει η ΔΤ στον αέρα για ένα μήνα 
> 
> Δημοσιογράφοι ΕΡΤ: Έδωσαν 600.000 ευρώ σε δύο ιδιωτικά στούντιο για τη ΔΤ


Πολλά λεφτά, αλλά Πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσανε να κάνουνε την εκπομπή;

----------


## kasadi

Χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν ένα στούντιο από κάποιο από τα 3 κανάλια της ΕΡΤ ? Και έπρεπε να πληρώσουν ιδιωτικό?

----------


## Helix

Για να δείξουν ότι δεν έχουν ανάγκη τα στούντιο της ΕΡΤ

----------


## 29gk

Αλλα πληρωνουν, αλλα δεν πληρωνουν. Ποιος νοιαζεται ομως ;




> * Λουκέτο και στις πληρωμές…*
> Σταμάτησαν να πληρώνουν τις αποζημιώσεις στους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ...
> 
> Σταμάτησαν να πληρώνουν τις δόσεις της αποζημίωσης των εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ! Η κυβέρνηση κατέβαλε δύο δόσεις τον Ιούνίου, λίγο μετά το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ και τον Αύγουστο και εκ τότε δεν υπήρξε άλλη πληρωμή, αν και θα έπρεπε να είχαν μπει χρήματα στους λογαριασμούς των εργαζομένων τον Οκτώβριο και τώρα να έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία για το Δεκέμβριο. Αντί αυτών, το μόνο που υπήρξε ήταν η έκδοση (7.11.2013) στη Διαύγεια της απόφαση του Χρήστου Σταϊκούρα, ύψους 21,8 εκατ. ευρώ για τα ποσά που ήδη πληρώθηκαν.
> 
> Ως δικαιολογία για τη μή πηρωμή των δόσεων χρησιμοποιούνταν η αδυναμία πρόσβασης της κυβέρνησης στο κεντρικό κτίριο του Ραδιομεγάρου, στο οποίο βρίσκονταν οι εναπομείναντες εργαζόμενοι. “Δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση στους φακέλους των εργαζομένων” ήταν η μόνιμη απάντηση της ομάδας του Γκίκα Μάναλη. Τώρα, που ο πρώην διευθύνων σύμβουλος και νυν ειδικός διαχειριστής της ΕΡΤ, επέστρεψε στο Ραδιομέγαρο, δεν υπάρχει καμία επίσημη τοποθέτηση για το πότε θα καταβληθεί η επόμενη δόση. Τόσο ο Γ. Μάναλης όσο και ο Π.Καψής δηλώνουν αναρμόδιοι…
> 
> typologies.gr

----------


## Helix

Τελικά το ΣτΕ υπάρχει... απλά για να υπάρχει;

----------


## PopManiac

Kαι μερικές αλητείες από συνδικαλισταράδες ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ που έπρεπε να τους έχουν σουτάρει εδώ και μήνες οι αγωνιζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ  :Wink:

----------


## GetRid

> Kαι μερικές αλητείες από συνδικαλισταράδες ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ που έπρεπε να τους έχουν σουτάρει εδώ και μήνες οι αγωνιζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ


Eτσι είναι δυστυχώς. Στην υπαρκτή διαφθορά, στην υπαρκτή συνδιαλλαγή, στο υπαρκτο αλισβερίσι, πατούνε οι κρατούντες και τα χρησιμοποιούν ως πρόσχημα για τις πολιτικές που στην πραγματικότητα επιτείνουν τα παραπάνω φαινόμενα.
Η προσχηματική επίκληση αυτών των προβλημάτων, είναι ένας από τους λόγους που η ελληνική κοινωνία αδρανεί.


"Μαζί τα φάγαμε" είπε ο θλιβερός ο Πάγκαλος που με αυτή την ιστορική πια φράση συμβόλισε την (επιτυχημένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό) προσπάθεια των κρατούντων να καλλιεργήσουν την συλλογική ενοχή.

----------


## KLG

Στην Ισπανία είναι πιο προχωρημένοι....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25154669

Valencia's government took the decision to close RTVV *after losing a court battle* to cut staff by more than half.

Να τα βλέπουν τα τσακάλια μας να παίρνουν ιδέες.

----------


## tzelen

> Στην Ισπανία είναι πιο προχωρημένοι....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25154669
> 
> Valencia's government took the decision to close RTVV *after losing a court battle* to cut staff by more than half.
> 
> Να τα βλέπουν τα τσακάλια μας να παίρνουν ιδέες.


Εντάξει, είπαμε, είναι Φράγκοι αυτοί, είναι πιο προχώ.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

Ήθελα νά'ξερα, κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάνε Ραχόι και SSomeAreAss τηλεφωνιούνται και κάνουν κόντρα ποιος είναι πιο φασίστας;  :Thinking:

----------


## Wonderland

> Ήθελα νά'ξερα, κάθε πρωί που ξυπνάνε Ραχόι και SSomeAreAss τηλεφωνιούνται και κάνουν κόντρα ποιος είναι πιο φασίστας;


Μην τους προσβάλλεις... έχουν άλλα ονόματα τώρα, φιλελεύθεροι, ευρωπαϊστές, εκσυγχρονιστές, σωτήρες, μη-λαϊκιστές... και λοιπά κουραφέξαλα.

----------


## phantom77

Απο σήμερα πάντως έχουμε ΔουΤου HD, ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα, της Παναγιάς τα μάτια. Τόσο καλά που τα επαναλαμβάνουν 2-3 φορές στην ίδια συχνότητα  :Razz:

----------


## gkamared

> Τελικά το ΣτΕ υπάρχει... απλά για να υπάρχει;


ρωτάς κάτι πράγματα και εσεί

----------


## KLG

> Εντάξει, είπαμε, είναι Φράγκοι αυτοί, είναι πιο προχώ.


Λατίνοι είναι αυτοί, οχι Φράγκοι... έχουν μια προϊστορία στην ιντριγκα  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

Crossposting μηνύματος που έγραψα και στο νήμα για τα ντοκυμαντέρ

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, απόψε στις 2000 στην ertopen θα προβληθεί μέσω streaming το ντοκυμαντέρ Ruins, «Ερείπια»: Οροθετικές γυναίκες - Το χρονικό μιας διαπόμπευσης, για την ιστορία εκείνων των κακόμοιρων γυναικών που τις έτρεχαν και τις έκαναν σκουπίδια επειδή ήταν οροθετικές το 2012

----------


## gkamared

> Λατίνοι είναι αυτοί, οχι Φράγκοι... έχουν μια προϊστορία στην ιντριγκα


Οι Ελλήνες πάνε πίσω :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:

----------


## harris

> Crossposting μηνύματος που έγραψα και στο νήμα για τα ντοκυμαντέρ
> 
> Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, απόψε στις 2000 στην ertopen θα προβληθεί μέσω streaming το ντοκυμαντέρ Ruins, «Ερείπια»: Οροθετικές γυναίκες - Το χρονικό μιας διαπόμπευσης, για την ιστορία εκείνων των κακόμοιρων γυναικών που τις έτρεχαν και τις έκαναν σκουπίδια επειδή ήταν οροθετικές το 2012


To ντοκυμαντέρ είναι πλέον μόνιμα διαθέσιμο εδώ:




 :Smile:

----------


## makis269

Όλοι ξέραμε τι φαγοπότι γινόταν στην ΕΡΤ ,όχι από τον απλό εργαζόμενο αλλά από τους δήθεν ΕΡΓΑΤΟΠΑΤΕΡΕΣ με κομματική ταμπέλα….. μην σας δω στις επόμενες εκλογές 80% σε δύο με τρία κόμματα… το λάθος μία φορά γίνετε ,η δύναμη είναι στον λαό.

----------


## gkamared

πολλή σωστά θα πρέπει επίσης να πηγαίνουμε στης Ευρωπαϊκές Εκλογές να ψηφίζομαι καθώς όλες οι αποφάσεις εκεί παίρνονται στης Βρυξέλλες και με *μορφή διαμαρτυρίας* :Exclamation:

----------


## GetRid

Σε ισχύ το ανταποδοτικό τέλος για την ΝΕΡΙΤ
3 ευρώ μηνιαίως, που θα εισπράττεται μέσω του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ.

3 ευρώ το μήνα για να απολαμβάνεις τα χιόνια στην οθόνη σου.
Υ
Αλλο ένα χαράτσι από τους ανεκδιήγητους που μας κυβερνούν. Αντιπαρέρχομαι αυτού, γιατί απολαμβάνω τα ξινισμένα μούτρα των χαιρέκακων του "δεν γουστάρω να πληρώνω το χαράτσι της ΕΡΤ".

Πλερώ τώρα. Ας εμφανιστεί κάποιος από αυτούς τους ανόητους να υπερασπιστεί τους κυβερνώντες και την πολιτική τους.

----------


## gkamared

Έλα δε που δεν θα βάζανε και άλλο χαράτσι

----------


## phantom77

Πριν: €4 για τρία κανάλια και 5 ραδιόφωνα.
Τώρα: €3 για δύο κανάλια και 3 ραδιόφωνα (αν και όταν ξεκινήσουν)

Ζήτω η εξυγίανση και η ανάπτυξη!

----------


## GetRid

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα τέτοιες επιτυχίες!


Αστειεύομαι βέβαια στο δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασης!  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

61+45 κάτι παραπάνω από 1 στους 3, ψήφισαν να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, σε ένα γενικά προοδευτικό φόρουμ. Περιμένω να υπερασπιστούν την θέση τους ή να αναγνωρίσουν ότι άγονται και φέρονται από την κυρίαρχη αφήγηση, χωρίς δική τους κρίση και βούληση, όπως η χορέυει αρκούδα στο ντέφι του αρκουδιάρη.

----------


## gkamared

> Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα τέτοιες επιτυχίες!
> 
> 
> Αστειεύομαι βέβαια στο δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασης! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 61+45 κάτι παραπάνω από 1 στους 3, ψήφισαν να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, σε ένα γενικά προοδευτικό φόρουμ. Περιμένω να υπερασπιστούν την θέση τους ή να αναγνωρίσουν ότι άγονται και φέρονται από την κυρίαρχη αφήγηση, χωρίς δική τους κρίση και βούληση, όπως η χορέυει αρκούδα στο ντέφι του αρκουδιάρη.


Διάβασε καλύτερα το 61% ήθελε την ερτ ανοιχτή άλλα να φύγουν οι ανίκανοι για να γίνει αυτό έπρεπε να κλήση η εταιρία.

----------


## GetRid

Μια χαρά τους διάβασα. Το 34,2%, 106 άτομα, μιας ψηφοφορίας σε ένα γενικά προοδευτικό φόρουμ υποστήριξε ΝΕΡΙΤ σε light ή σε hardcore εκδοχή. Περιμένω κάποιους από αυτούς να τοποθετηθούν.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Πριν: €4 για τρία κανάλια και 5 ραδιόφωνα.
> Τώρα: €3 για δύο κανάλια και 3 ραδιόφωνα (αν και όταν ξεκινήσουν)
> 
> Ζήτω η εξυγίανση και η ανάπτυξη!


Tώρα όμως θα είναι και κερδοφόρα  :Wink:

----------


## paradox21

> Πριν: €4 για τρία κανάλια και 5*17* ραδιόφωνα.
> Τώρα: €3 για δύο κανάλια και 3 ραδιόφωνα (αν και όταν ξεκινήσουν)
> 
> Ζήτω η εξυγίανση και η ανάπτυξη!


EDIT  :Wink: 

EDIT 2 *27*

----------


## phantom77

> EDIT 
> 
> EDIT 2 *27*


Αν κρίνω τους περιφερειακούς σταθμούς της ΕΡΑ απο την ποιότητα των σταθμών της περιοχής μου (Κομοτηνής και Ορεστιάδας), και να μην υπήρχαν δεν θα έλλειπαν σε κανένα. Ειδήσεις μόνο για την πόλη τους, παρ' όλο που ακουγόταν μέχρι και την Καβάλα, κόψιμο αναμετάδοσης εκπομπών της κεντρικής ΕΡΑ στη μέση για να παίξουν...τραγούδια και άλλες τέτοιες ομορφιές.

----------


## paradox21

Δεν μιλάμε για ποιότητα, ούτε τώρα υπάρχει ποιότητα ακόμα και με *4 φορές πάνω το ανταποδοτικό*

----------


## phantom77

Φυσικά μιλάμε *και* για ποιότητα. Ποτέ δεν με πείραξαν τα €4 της ΕΡΤ ακριβώς επειδή είχε ποιοτικό περιεχόμενο. Αν μου τα ζητούσε το Mega ή ο ΑΝΤ1, θα τους έριχνα μια μούντζα.

----------


## gkamared

Πάντως περιεχόμενο τώρα θα έχει ο Aplha :ROFL:  και τα συνδρομητικά κανάλια.


> Για τον  Aplha κάνω πλάκα μην το πάρετε στα σοβαρά

----------


## paradox21

η ''ποιότητα'' είναι υποκειμενική,άλλα αρέσουν σε έμενα άλλα στον πατέρα μου την θεία μου κτλπ, το ότι δεν μπορούσα να ακούω το Πρώτο, Δεύτερο, Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα κτλπ. δεν λέει τίποτα στον πατέρα μου την θεία μου κτλπ το θέμα είναι ότι υπήρχαν επιλογές που τώρα δεν υπάρχουν πληρώνοντας 4 φορές πάνω.

----------


## phantom77

Αν έμενες στην επαρχία όπου το καλό ραδιόφωνο είναι πιο σπάνιο και απο 500ευρο, θα καταλάβαινες πόσο καλά ραδιόφωνα είχε η ΕΡΑ.

Για τις επιλογές, θα συμφωνήσω. Παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς έπιασα τον εαυτό μου να αναρωτιέται αν η ΕΤ3 είχε ζωντανή μετάδοση απο Θεσ\νίκη. Μετά επανήλθα στην πραγματικότητα του ενός καναλιού και του ενός ραδιοφώνου...

----------


## paradox21

> Αν έμενες στην επαρχία όπου το καλό ραδιόφωνο είναι πιο σπάνιο και απο 500ευρο, θα καταλάβαινες πόσο καλά ραδιόφωνα είχε η ΕΡΑ.


Δεν διαφωνώ.




> Αν κρίνω τους περιφερειακούς σταθμούς της ΕΡΑ απο την ποιότητα των σταθμών της περιοχής μου (Κομοτηνής και Ορεστιάδας), *και να μην υπήρχαν δεν θα έλλειπαν σε κανένα.* Ειδήσεις μόνο για την πόλη τους, παρ' όλο που ακουγόταν μέχρι και την Καβάλα, κόψιμο αναμετάδοσης εκπομπών της κεντρικής ΕΡΑ στη μέση για να παίξουν...τραγούδια και άλλες τέτοιες ομορφιές.


με αυτό διαφωνώ,γιατί ο πατέρας μου η θεία μου κτλπ το γούσταραν.

----------


## phantom77

> με αυτό διαφωνώ,γιατί ο πατέρας μου η θεία μου κτλπ το γούσταραν.


Τι γούσταραν, την ΕΡΑ Κομοτηνής;  :Very Happy: 

Η συγκεκριμένη είχε όλα τα άσχημα των ιδιωτικών Ρ\Φ σταθμών. Που ακούστηκε δημόσιο ραδιόφωνο να κόβει αναμετάδοση δημοσιογραφικών και αθλητικών μεταδόσεων για να παίξει τοπικές διαφημίσεις ή τραγούδια χωρίς έστω ένα παρουσιαστή; Ξέρεις πόσους ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες έχω ακούσει μισούς επειδή ο υπεύθυνος του τοπικού ήθελε να παίξει Νταλάρα;  :Laughing:

----------


## paradox21

ΕΡΑ Πελοποννήσου, ΕΡΑ Δυτικής Ελλάδας :Razz:

----------


## phantom77

Σίγουρα υπήρχαν και καλοί περιφερειακοί σταθμοί, δεν αντιλέγω. Χρειαζόταν όμως ένα γερό ξεκαθάρισμα για να μην νομίζουν ορισμένοι οτι είναι μαγαζάκι τους.

Αλήθεια με τις συχνότητες των περιφερειακών σταθμών τι γίνεται; Όσες έψαξα δεν εκπέμπουν κάτι. Δεν ανήκουν στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο αυτές;

----------


## konig

> Tώρα όμως θα είναι και κερδοφόρα


ελπιζω οτι ειναι ειρωνικο αυτο..γιατι η ερτ ηταν κερδοφορα εδω και 3 χρονια..

----------


## grayden

> ελπιζω οτι ειναι ειρωνικο αυτο..γιατι η ερτ ηταν κερδοφορα εδω και 3 χρονια..


Για την ακρίβεια η ΕΡΤ ποτέ δεν ήταν κερδοφόρα. Τα περισσότερα χρήματα τα έπαιρνε με το ζόρι μέσω της ΔΕΗ και όχι από διαφημιζόμενους (το ίδιο θα γίνεται και με την ΝΕΡΙΤ βέβαια).

----------


## GetRid

> Για την ακρίβεια η ΕΡΤ ποτέ δεν ήταν κερδοφόρα. Τα περισσότερα χρήματα τα έπαιρνε με το ζόρι μέσω της ΔΕΗ και όχι από διαφημιζόμενους (το ίδιο θα γίνεται και με την ΝΕΡΙΤ βέβαια).


Οπως παντού στην Ευρώπη βέβαια.

----------


## phantom77

Για να δούμε, τώρα που θα αρχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε τα €3, θα σταματήσουν οι διαφημίσεις;
Αν θυμάστε, ήταν στα κυβερνητικά σχέδια να χρηματοδοτείται η ΕΡΤ μόνο απο το ανταποδοτικό τέλος.

----------


## gkamared

> Σίγουρα υπήρχαν και καλοί περιφερειακοί σταθμοί, δεν αντιλέγω. Χρειαζόταν όμως ένα γερό ξεκαθάρισμα για να μην νομίζουν ορισμένοι οτι είναι μαγαζάκι τους.
> 
> Αλήθεια με τις συχνότητες των περιφερειακών σταθμών τι γίνεται; Όσες έψαξα δεν εκπέμπουν κάτι. Δεν ανήκουν στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο αυτές;


Αυτό μπορούσε να γίνει με την ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν ανάγκη να γίνει όλο αυτό το πράγμα, που είναι και η τελική πράξη θανάτου του πολιτεύματος όπως το ξέρουμε. Τώρα για της συχνότητες έχουν ήδη πουληθεί σε ιδιώτη, σίγα μην ανήκουν στο κράτος  :Whistle:

----------


## grayden

> Οπως παντού στην Ευρώπη βέβαια.


Δεν είπα το αντίθετο. Θεωρώ σωστό να υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να την λέμε κερδοφόρα επειδή της δίνουμε (θέλοντας και μη) περισσότερα χρήματα απ' όσα χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## yiapap

> Τώρα για της συχνότητες έχουν ήδη πουληθεί σε ιδιώτη, σίγα μην ανήκουν στο κράτος


Oι συχνότητες είναι δημόσιο αγαθό. ΔΕΝ πωλούνται.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δεν είπα το αντίθετο. Θεωρώ σωστό να υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να την λέμε κερδοφόρα επειδή της δίνουμε (θέλοντας και μη) περισσότερα χρήματα απ' όσα χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει.



Για σκέψου να ΜΗΝ πληρώναμε το τέλος και να ήταν υποχρεωμένο το δημόσιο να συντηρεί τα πάντα... Μια χαρά τα πήγαινε η ΕΡΤ και ακόμα καλύτερα όταν αφέθηκε (για όσο αφέθηκε) να λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα.  :Wink:

----------


## grayden

> Για σκέψου να ΜΗΝ πληρώναμε το τέλος και να ήταν υποχρεωμένο το δημόσιο να συντηρεί τα πάντα... Μια χαρά τα πήγαινε η ΕΡΤ και ακόμα καλύτερα όταν αφέθηκε (για όσο αφέθηκε) να λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα.


Αν η ΕΡΤ έπαιρνε τα λεφτά απευθείας από το δημόσιο (από τους φόρους) η κατανομή θα ήταν (μάλλον) λίγο πιο άνιση αλλά στην πράξη δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θα υπήρχε ουσιαστική διαφορά.

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν είπα το αντίθετο. Θεωρώ σωστό να υπάρχει δημόσια τηλεόραση για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να την λέμε κερδοφόρα επειδή της δίνουμε (θέλοντας και μη) περισσότερα χρήματα απ' όσα χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει.


Δεν ήταν πολλά χρόνια που εμφανιζόταν κερδοφόρα (έστω και σε εισαγωγικά) η ΕΡΤ. Παλιότερα (δηλαδή πριν από 4-5 χρόνια) και το τέλος έπαιρνε και επιχορήγηση χρειαζόταν από τον προϋπολογισμό επειδή έμπαινε μέσα (ποιος ξέρει τι λαμογιές θα βρεθούν αν γίνει ψάξιμο που ξοδεύονται όλα αυτά τα χρήματα). Μάλιστα μέσα σε μία δεκαετία είχε αυξηθεί δύο φορές το ανταδοτικό...

----------


## anon

Εγώ νομίζω ότι σε αντίθεση με ότι θα συνέβαινε πριν 15 χρόνια και βάλε, πλέον δεν έχει σημασία η διακοπή της ΕΡΤ ή της οποιαδήποτε δημοσιας τηλεόρασης. Ο λόγος; Ιντερνετ. Μπορείς να δείς ότι θέλεις, να ενημερωθείς και να διασκεδάσεις, νόμιμα ή παράνομα (πειρατικά), πολύ καλύτερα απο οποιαδήποτε τηλεόραση. Πλέον σπάνια βλέπω τηλεόραση. Κάθομαι στο σαλόνι με το λαπτοπ αγκαλιά. Και όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος, διεθνώς, γυρίζει την πλάτη στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## grayden

Η ΕΡΤ είναι περισσότερο από τηλεόραση και με την προηγούμενη μορφή τουλάχιστον είχε την ευελιξία να σπρώχνει όποιο "μέσο" ήθελε (αλλά λόγω συμφερόντων δεν έκανε κάτι ιδιαίτερο με το on-line κομμάτι).

----------


## sotos65

Ναι, δεν είναι όμως αυτός ένας γενικός κανόνας που ισχύει για τη πλειοψηφία. Δεν έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι στο internet, ιδιαίτερα οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες, ούτε έχουν συνηθίσει όλοι αυτού του τύπου την ενημέρωση ή ψυχαγωγία. Η linear τηλεόραση είναι και θα παραμείνει - για αρκετό διάστημα νομίζω ακόμα - μία από τις κυρίαρχες μεθόδους παρακολούθησης.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, καλό και άγιο και το laptop και τα tablet για παρακολούθηση προγραμμάτων, ταινιών, αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις δεν φτάνουν σε καμία περίπτωση την αίσθηση που προσλαμβάνει κάποιος από μία μεγάλη τηλεοπτική οθόνη.

----------


## GetRid

> Δεν ήταν πολλά χρόνια που εμφανιζόταν κερδοφόρα (έστω και σε εισαγωγικά) η ΕΡΤ. Παλιότερα (δηλαδή πριν από 4-5 χρόνια) και το τέλος έπαιρνε και επιχορήγηση χρειαζόταν από τον προϋπολογισμό επειδή έμπαινε μέσα (ποιος ξέρει τι λαμογιές θα βρεθούν αν γίνει ψάξιμο που ξοδεύονται όλα αυτά τα χρήματα). Μάλιστα μέσα σε μία δεκαετία είχε αυξηθεί δύο φορές το ανταδοτικό...


Παράδειγμα. 5 εκατομμύρια για να μεταδίδει Ολυμπιακό και άλλα 4 για τον Παναθηναϊκό. Την ίδια ώρα οι ανταγωνιστές (Αλφα) έδιναν μέχρι 3 εκατομμύρια. Με δημόσιο χρήμα η ΕΡΤ τάιζε τον Κόκκαλη και υπερκάλυπτε την επόμενη προσφορά κατά 80%.

----------


## phantom77

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι σε αντίθεση με ότι θα συνέβαινε πριν 15 χρόνια και βάλε, πλέον δεν έχει σημασία η διακοπή της ΕΡΤ ή της οποιαδήποτε δημοσιας τηλεόρασης. Ο λόγος; Ιντερνετ. Μπορείς να δείς ότι θέλεις, να ενημερωθείς και να διασκεδάσεις, νόμιμα ή παράνομα (πειρατικά), πολύ καλύτερα απο οποιαδήποτε τηλεόραση. Πλέον σπάνια βλέπω τηλεόραση. Κάθομαι στο σαλόνι με το λαπτοπ αγκαλιά. Και όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος, διεθνώς, γυρίζει την πλάτη στην τηλεόραση.


Καλό το internet για κάποια πράγματα αλλα όχι για όλα. Που θα βρεις ας πούμε CL, Ολυμπιακούς και Μουντιαλ σε HD χωρίς να σου σπάνε τα νεύρα απο τις διακοπές;
Άσε που στην τηλεόραση μπορεί να πετύχεις κάτι καλό που δεν το είχες υπ' όψιν και δεν θα το έβρισκες διαφορετικά.

----------


## Helix

Σιγά μην βάλουμε TV για να παρακολουθήσουμε τα στημένα πρωταθλήματα

----------


## vgiozo

> Πριν: €4 για τρία κανάλια και 5 ραδιόφωνα.
> Τώρα: €3 για δύο κανάλια και 3 ραδιόφωνα (αν και όταν ξεκινήσουν)
> 
> Ζήτω η εξυγίανση και η ανάπτυξη!


Ήταν και τα εξαιρετι΄κα ψηφιακά, τα οποία τα έθαψαν

----------


## Νικαετός

Eίτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, οτιδήποτε σημαντικό έχει συμβεί στη χώρα μας υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ. Τα λοιπά σκουπιδοκάναλα μόνο γονίδη, Στικούδη και κ@λους έχουν να δείξουν. Αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να το αμφισβητήσει.

----------


## apnet

> Πριν: €4 για τρία κανάλια και 5 ραδιόφωνα. Τώρα: €3 για δύο κανάλια και 3 ραδιόφωνα (αν και όταν ξεκινήσουν)  Ζήτω η εξυγίανση και η ανάπτυξη!


Αν στο πριν προσθέσω τις ορχήστρες και την Ραδιοτηλεόραση το «χοντραίνω» πολύ, μου διαφεύγει κάτι;    

Αν απλά απέλυαν τους αδρά αμειβόμενους μανατζαραίους, που οι ίδιοι διόρισαν ρουσφετολογικά εις βάρος (με πολλούς τρόπους...) της ΕΡΤ, μήπως θα μπορούσαν από πριν να πάνε τα 4 ευρώ στα 3 και να έχει και καλύτερο πρόγραμμα η ΕΡΤ;    

Μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι απλά καμμία ιδιωτική εταιρεία δεν μπορεί πραγματικά να ανταγωνιστεί κάποια υγιή δημόσια; Λέω... ΜΗΠΩΣ;

----------


## sdikr

> Αν στο πριν προσθέσω τις ορχήστρες και την Ραδιοτηλεόραση το «χοντραίνω» πολύ, μου διαφεύγει κάτι;    
> 
> Αν απλά απέλυαν τους αδρά αμειβόμενους μανατζαραίους, που οι ίδιοι διόρισαν ρουσφετολογικά εις βάρος (με πολλούς τρόπους...) της ΕΡΤ, μήπως θα μπορούσαν από πριν να πάνε τα 4 ευρώ στα 3 και να έχει και καλύτερο πρόγραμμα η ΕΡΤ;    
> 
> Μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι απλά καμμία ιδιωτική εταιρεία δεν μπορεί πραγματικά να ανταγωνιστεί κάποια υγιή δημόσια; Λέω... ΜΗΠΩΣ;


Οχι το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ... στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον ..... υγιή δημόσια, βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε τι θα έκανε πχ το mega με τα 300εκ τον χρόνο εξτρά

----------


## apnet

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουν πείσει πολλούς ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει...

Φυσικά και μπορεί να υπάρξει... Αντί λοιπόν να αποδεχόμαστε με υποτακτικό τρόπο ένα σενάριο που έχει επιβληθεί καλύτερα θα ήταν να φροντίσουμε να κάνουμε το σενάριο που επιθυμούμε εμείς πραγματικότητα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουν πείσει πολλούς ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει...
> 
> Φυσικά και μπορεί να υπάρξει... Αντί λοιπόν να αποδεχόμαστε με υποτακτικό τρόπο ένα σενάριο που έχει επιβληθεί καλύτερα θα ήταν να φροντίσουμε να κάνουμε το σενάριο που επιθυμούμε εμείς πραγματικότητα.


Viva la revolution, la polution,  la whatever!!


Αν μπορούσε να υπάρξει θα είχε υπάρξει, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## apnet

Τίποτα δεν υπήρχε πριν τελικά να υπάρξει.

Επιπλέον τίποτα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει όταν εκ των προτέρων έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι δεν γίνεται κι απλά στέκεσαι από πίσω και φροντίζεις να μην υπάρξει ώστε να πειστούν όλοι.

Τέλος, τα υποτακτικά μυαλά ποτέ δεν είναι δυνατόν να καθορίσουν τις εξελίξεις. Ο ρόλος τους είναι άλλος... Δυστυχώς, όμως, είναι η πιο προσοδοφόρα καλλιέργεια για όσους αρέσκονται στον τρέχον «τοπίο».

----------


## 21706

> Τίποτα δεν υπήρχε πριν τελικά να υπάρξει.
> 
> Επιπλέον τίποτα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει όταν εκ των προτέρων έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι δεν γίνεται κι απλά στέκεσαι από πίσω και φροντίζεις να μην υπάρξει ώστε να πειστούν όλοι.
> 
> Τέλος, τα υποτακτικά μυαλά ποτέ δεν είναι δυνατόν να καθορίσουν τις εξελίξεις. Ο ρόλος τους είναι άλλος... Δυστυχώς, όμως, είναι η πιο προσοδοφόρα καλλιέργεια για όσους αρέσκονται στον τρέχον «τοπίο».


Χαίρομαι όταν διαβάζω τα μηνύματά σου.
Δείχνουν ότι δεν είναι όλα χαμένα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Οχι το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ... στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον ..... υγιή δημόσια, βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε τι θα έκανε πχ το mega με τα 300εκ τον χρόνο εξτρά


Τίποτα δεν θα έκανε Σπύρο. Θα είχε περισσότερους φοροφυγάδες (Κωστόπουλους), περισσότερα ξέκωλα, περισσότερους Πρετεντέρηδες, περισσότερα τούρκικα σήριαλ ...και περισσότερο Μπέζο.

----------


## sdikr

> Τίποτα δεν θα έκανε Σπύρο. Θα είχε περισσότερους φοροφυγάδες (Κωστόπουλους), περισσότερα ξέκωλα, περισσότερους Πρετεντέρηδες, περισσότερα τούρκικα σήριαλ ...και περισσότερο Μπέζο.


Και είπαμε οι δημόσιες  δεν τα έχουν αυτα έτσι;
πχ eurovision;

Εντάξει ρε συ Νικο,  αλλά τα βλέπουμε τόσα χρόνια,  το να μου λέει υγιής δημόσια επιχείρηση είναι σαν το άλλο με τον τοτο

----------


## gkamared

> Oι συχνότητες είναι δημόσιο αγαθό. ΔΕΝ πωλούνται.


Αυτή η σιγουριά, θα σε φάει. Άκου δεν πωλούνται ,πας καλά. Όχι μονάχα πωλούνται άλλα και τιμές της κάτω του κόστους.

- - - Updated - - -

Η ΔΤ/ΝΕΡΙΤ θα έχει αθλητικά η θα το κόψουν λόγω κόστους :Question: Παραδειγμα το moudial 2014 θα το μεταδώσει.

----------


## Νικαετός

Σπύρο, η ΕΡΤ χρειαζόταν εξυγίανση. Δεν διαφωνεί κανείς. Το έχουμε πει το έχουμε γράψει πολλές φορές ακόμα και σε αυτό το νήμα. Η εξυγίανση όμως δεν γίνεται απολύοντας όλο το προσωπικό και κρατώντας τους υψηλόμισθους διευθυντές και μεγαλοστελέχη στην ΔΤ (δημιουργώντας δηλαδή μια εξ αρχής φαύλη κατάσταση). ΟΛΕΣ οι δημόσιες τηλεοράσεις σε όλο τον δυτικό κόσμο έτσι λειτουργούν. Με ανταποδοτικό τέλος. Πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή. Εφόσον βγαίνουν όλα είναι μια χαρά. Αν δεν βγαίνουν φροντίζεις να δεις τι φταίει. Δεν διορίζεις τις "ανεψούλες" σου με 4000/μήνα ούτε τους γκόμενους με άλλα τόσα. Και μετά μιλάς για κακοδιαχείρηση και σπατάλες, όταν για να πάει ένας υπουργός στην τουαλέττα απιτούσε 15 υπαλλήλους της ΕΡΤ (από μακιγιέζ και κομμωτή, μέχρι αυτοκίνητο και κέτεριγκ - αυτά συμβαίνουν και τώρα στη ΔΤ..).

----------


## grayden

> Αυτή η σιγουριά, θα σε φάει. Άκου δεν πωλούνται ,πας καλά. Όχι μονάχα πωλούνται άλλα και τιμές της κάτω του κόστους.


Οι συχνότητες δεν μπορούν να πουληθούν, απλά νοικιάζονται για κάποια χρόνια.

----------


## gkamared

> Οι συχνότητες δεν μπορούν να πουληθούν, απλά νοικιάζονται για κάποια χρόνια.


Ok αλλά σε τι τιμές :Question:  :Exclamation:

----------


## grayden

> Ok αλλά σε τι τιμές?!


Της τηλεόρασης ουσιαστικά τζάμπα, της κινητής σε γενικά καλές τιμές αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα.

----------


## harris

> Εντάξει ρε συ Νικο,  αλλά τα βλέπουμε τόσα χρόνια,  το να μου λέει υγιής δημόσια επιχείρηση είναι σαν το άλλο με τον τοτο


ΟΤΕ: Κερδοφόρος. Πουλήθηκε.
ΔΕΗ: Κερδοφόρα. Πωλείται.
ΟΠΑΠ: Κερδοφόρος. Πουλήθηκε.
ΕΥΔΑΠ: Κορδοφόρα. Προς πώληση.
ΟΣΕ: Ζημιογόνος λόγω λαμογιάς κυβερνητικών στελεχών. Προς εξυγείανση για πώληση.

Θέλεις αλήθεια να συνεχίσουμε;

----------


## gkamared

> ΟΤΕ: Κερδοφόρος. Πουλήθηκε.
> ΔΕΗ: Κερδοφόρα. Πωλείται.
> ΟΠΑΠ: Κερδοφόρος. Πουλήθηκε.
> ΕΥΔΑΠ: Κορδοφόρα. Προς πώληση.
> ΟΣΕ: Ζημιογόνος λόγω λαμογιάς κυβερνητικών στελεχών. Προς εξυγείανση για πώληση.
> 
> Θέλεις αλήθεια να συνεχίσουμε;


Ο Ο.Τ.Ε και Δ.Ε.Η να πουληθούν, *εφόσον* υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες που κάνουν την ίδια δουλεία. Αρκεί στο κράτος να ανήκουν τα αντίστοιχα δίκτυα, οπός σε όλα τα *Ευρωπαϊκά* κράτη, η ερτ πονεμένη ιστορία για την Ελλάδα και δεν αντιδράσαμε ούτε εκεί.

----------


## sdikr

> ΟΤΕ: Κερδοφόρος. Πουλήθηκε.
> ΔΕΗ: Κερδοφόρα. Πωλείται.
> ΟΠΑΠ: Κερδοφόρος. Πουλήθηκε.
> ΕΥΔΑΠ: Κορδοφόρα. Προς πώληση.
> ΟΣΕ: Ζημιογόνος λόγω λαμογιάς κυβερνητικών στελεχών. Προς εξυγείανση για πώληση.
> 
> Θέλεις αλήθεια να συνεχίσουμε;


Άλλο πράγμα το κερδοφόρα άλλο το υγιής

----------


## gkamared

> Άλλο πράγμα το κερδοφόρα άλλο το υγιής


Ποία είναι η διαφορά :Question:

----------


## anon

> Άλλο πράγμα το κερδοφόρα άλλο το υγιής


Και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα το ίδιο ειναι. 
Εαν μια εταιρία είναι κερδοφόρος τότε ειναι υγιής (λέμε τώρα).
Εαν δεν είναι κερδοφόρος, μπορεί ναναι υγιής, το πιθανότερο όχι, εκεί παίζεται.
Κερδοφόρος == Υγιής.

Η' όπως λένε και οι αμερικανοί, if it aint broken, don't fix it. Εαν ένα μοντέλο επιχειρήσης είναι κερδοφόρο, πρέπει να προσέχεις εαν θες να κάνεις αλλαγες (γιατί υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι υγιής)....

----------


## yiapap

Kερδοφόρα μπορεί να είναι μια εταιρεία συμπτωματικά ή καλύτερα *συγκυιριακά*. Αυτό δε σημαινει ότι είναι υγιής. Δες π.χ. τις "εταιρείες συμβούλων" που φούσκωσαν επί Β',Γ'ΚΠΣ και παρήγαγαν "ερεύνα" και "πιλοτικές εφαρμογές" με χρήματα της ΕΕ (όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα). Κερδοφόρες ήταν... Όσο κράτησε. Υγιείς... ε δε θα τις έλεγες! Στο εμπόριο, δες τα δεκάδες μαγαζάκια με... ηλεκτρονικά τσιγάρα και παρελκόμενα που άνοιξαν σε ένα χρόνο. και ήδη άρχισαν να κλείνουν. Κι αυτά στην αρχή κερδοφόρα ήταν.

<edit>
"Υγιής" είναι το μακροπρόθεσμο. "Κερδοφόρα/Ζημιογόνα" το βραχυπρόθεσμο.
Κακώς ασχολούμαστε όμως με το αν η ΕΡΤ ηταν κερδοφόρα ή υγιής. Ο στόχος της όπως π.χ. ο στόχος των ΜΜΜ ΔΕΝ είναι να βγάζει κέρδος. Ο στόχος της ήταν (είναι; ) να παράγει ποιοτικό πρόγραμμα και να (επι)μορφώνει τους αποβλακωμένους τηλεθεατές όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό. Ο στόχος της είναι να ενημερώνει με αντικειμενικά δελτία ειδήσεων και όχι δελτία προπαγάνδας τύπου Mega.

----------


## anon

> Kερδοφόρα μπορεί να είναι μια εταιρεία συμπτωματικά ή καλύτερα *συγκυιριακά*. Αυτό δε σημαινει ότι είναι υγιής. Δες π.χ. τις "εταιρείες συμβούλων" που φούσκωσαν επί Β',Γ'ΚΠΣ και παρήγαγαν "ερεύνα" και "πιλοτικές εφαρμογές" με χρήματα της ΕΕ (όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα). Κερδοφόρες ήταν... Όσο κράτησε. Υγιείς... ε δε θα τις έλεγες! Στο εμπόριο, δες τα δεκάδες μαγαζάκια με... ηλεκτρονικά τσιγάρα και παρελκόμενα που άνοιξαν σε ένα χρόνο. και ήδη άρχισαν να κλείνουν. Κι αυτά στην αρχή κερδοφόρα ήταν.
> 
> <edit>
> "Υγιής" είναι το μακροπρόθεσμο. "Κερδοφόρα/Ζημιογόνα" το βραχυπρόθεσμο.
> Κακώς ασχολούμαστε όμως με το αν η ΕΡΤ ηταν κερδοφόρα ή υγιής. Ο στόχος της όπως π.χ. ο στόχος των ΜΜΜ ΔΕΝ είναι να βγάζει κέρδος. Ο στόχος της ήταν (είναι; ) να παράγει ποιοτικό πρόγραμμα και να (επι)μορφώνει τους αποβλακωμένους τηλεθεατές όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό. Ο στόχος της είναι να ενημερώνει με αντικειμενικά δελτία ειδήσεων και όχι δελτία προπαγάνδας τύπου Mega.


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις εύκολα τι εστι υγιές μακροπρόθεσμα, ειδικά στην σημερινή εποχή που όλα αλλάζουν τόσο γρήγορα. Αρα πλέον όλοι κοιτάνε το κερδοφόρο, και το υγιές το αφήνουν στην άκρη. Θέλεις να σου πώ άπειρες επιχειρήσεις, πολυεθνικές - κολοσσούς, που ήταν παράδειγμα υγιών επιχειρήσεων (σύμφωνα με μελέτες και αναφορές) και τελικά πιάσανε πάτο ή κοντέψανε να διαλυθούν; Τι σημαίνει να σαι υγιής επίσης σε επιχείρηση όταν οι αλλαγές σε βγάζουν ούτως ή άλλως εκτός παιχνιδιού (πχ Blackberry). Τι σημαίνει νάσαι καινοτόμος και υγιής, και να υπάρχει μόνο σαν όνομα πλέον (Kodak;;;;; Xerox;;; )

O κατάλογος μακρύς και οι περιπτώσεις μυριάδες. Ναι, θα μπορούσαμε σε έναν ιδεατό κόσμο να χαρακτηρίσουμε υγιή μια επιχείρηση όπου έχει μια μακροπρόθεσμη οπτική. Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα τουλάχιστον σε μεγάλο ποσοστό των επιχειρήσεων, πλην όσων ασχολούνται με πολύ βαριά βιομηχανία, ή άλλους τομείς όπου η τεχνολογία δεν μπορεί να επιδράσει, σημαντικά τουλάχιστον.

Αρα μια επιχείρηση είναι ένα ρίσκο (και γιαυτό λέμε επιχειρείν) και γιαυτό βλέπουμε ότι οι επιχειρηματίες έχουν ένα μικρό χρονικό ορίζοντα, της τάξεως μερικών ετών, βαριά δεκαετίας, πλην σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις τεράστιων έργων, όπου είναι σύνηθης η εμπλοκή κρατών, γιατί οι ιδιώτες, και εδώ αλλά και αλλού, δεν βασίζονται σε τόσο μακροχρόνιες επενδύσεις.

Συμφωνώ ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν πρέπει να ειδωθεί με γνώμονα το υγιές == κερδοφόρα, μιας και η λογική του στησιματος δεν είναι το κέρδος. Απο την άλλη, δεν ταιριάζει και η λογική της άκρατης σπατάλης. Ειναι δύσκολο το σενάριο. Οταν κάνεις κουμάντο με λεφτά που δεν είναι δικά σου, όπου και νασαι, σπατάλες θα κάνεις. Και μην μου πείτε ότι δεν γίνεται και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Εαν δεν υπάρχει accountability για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, και εκεί τα ίδια σκ@τ@ με το δημόσιο βλέπεις. Και δυστυχώς έχω πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις που το δείχνουν. Δεν έχει να κάνει με δημόσιο vs ιδιωτικό, είναι στην φύση του ανθρώπου, και όχι απλά του έλληνα, αλλά παντού.

----------


## yiapap

Καμιά διαφωνία στα παραπάνω.

----------


## aroutis

> Διάβασε καλύτερα το 61% ήθελε την ερτ ανοιχτή άλλα να φύγουν οι ανίκανοι για να γίνει αυτό έπρεπε να κλήση η εταιρία.


Να το διαβάσεις εσυ καλύτερα. Οντως ζητήσαν να φύγουν όσοι δεν έπρεπε να ειναι εκει. Ομως δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο έπρεπε να κλείσει η εταιρεία (α.) ούτε ποιό ειναι το ROI των 3 euro που καλούμαι να πληρώσω (β.) , ούτε γιατί έπρεπε να γίνει πλιάτσικο στις υπάρχουσες συμβάσεις που πήγαν στα ιδιωτικά media (γ.).

----------


## nikraven

> Ο Ο.Τ.Ε και Δ.Ε.Η να πουληθούν, *εφόσον* υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες που κάνουν την ίδια δουλεία. Αρκεί στο κράτος να ανήκουν τα αντίστοιχα δίκτυα, οπός σε όλα τα *Ευρωπαϊκά* κράτη, η ερτ πονεμένη ιστορία για την Ελλάδα και δεν αντιδράσαμε ούτε εκεί.


να σου πω μια μικρή παράμετρο στα παραπάνω??
Μπορεί σαν τον οτε να υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά
αλλά πολλά πολλά εκατομμυριάκια που πληρώνουν διμηναίως όσοι έλληνες είναι πελάτες στον οτε
κάνουν μετακόμιση προς Γερμανία.
Και οι ανακοινώσεις περι επενδύσεων κάποιων εκατομμυρίων στην ελλάδα και επενδύσεων στο αιγαίο κλπ κλπ
είναι ψίχουλα και στάχτη στα μάτια.

----------


## gkamared

To moudial και το moundobasket του 2014 δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα, αν θα μεταδοθεί από την ΝΕΡΙΤ, από ότι διαβάζω στα αθλητικά μπορεί να τα μεταπουλήσει στην συνδρομητική τηλεόραση.Με λίγα λογία στην Δημοσία τηλεόραση δεν θα υπάρχουν αθλητικά γεγονότα και θα πληρώνουμε 5 euro, φιάσκο η *προμελετημένο έγκλημα.     *

----------


## apnet

Μια εταιρεία είναι υγιής όταν εκείνοι που την διοικούν είναι επίσης υγιείς. Όταν, λοιπόν, μια εταιρεία παύει να είναι υγιής, κερδοφόρα ή ό,τι άλλο θέλει να κρίνει κανείς, τότε αναζητούμε τις ευθύνες στην διοίκηση της εταιρείας αυτής. Στα πρόσωπα, τα οποία στην τελική είναι η ίδια η εταιρεία.

Εφόσον δεν γίνεται να κλείσει εντελώς μια εταιρεία όπως η ΕΡΤ (πολύ θα το ήθελαν, αλλά δεν τους περνάει μέχρι εκεί. Ακόμα...), εκείνο που κάνεις είναι να αλλάξεις τα κεφάλια. Να κόψεις τους αστρονομικούς μισθούς των μανατζαραίων και όχι το 800άρι του απλού υπαλλήλου ή εξωτερικού συνεργάτη. Όταν όμως είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος που τους διόρισες, όταν είσαι εσύ ο ίδιος που καλλιέργησες κι άφησες να «ανθίσει» μια τέτοια λογική λειτουργίας επειδή σε βόλευε (ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου «δεν μπορεί να είναι υγιής μια εταιρεία όταν είμαστε από πίσω και υποσκάπτουμε την προσπάθεια»...), τότε δεν μπορείς φυσικά να αλλάξεις τίποτα γιατί ουσιαστικά και παρά τα όσα λες, δεν θέλεις.

Μας ζάλισαν τον εγκέφαλο για τα 4 ευρώ χαράτσι (!) στην ΕΡΤ. Εκείνο που τελικά έκαναν είναι να κλείσουν την ΕΡΤ και αντί για 5 κανάλια να έχουμε 3, τα μισά ραδιόφωνα, καθόλου ορχήστρες, κλείσιμο της ραδιοτηλεόρασης και μετά από όλα αυτά θα πληρώνουμε 3 ευρώ που δεν είναι χαράτσι όπως ήταν τα 4...

Κι όλο αυτό τώρα το πουλήσανε ως αναγκαίο, ως λογικό κι ως την μόνη εφικτή λύση. Αυτό μάλιστα δεν είναι το πιο ανησυχητικό. Το πιο ανησυχητικό είναι ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που υιοθέτησαν το σκεπτικό τους (!). Ας τα βάλει κάποιος που τα ξέρει καλύτερα κάτω να μας πει πόσο τελικά μας κόστισε (αφού τόσο πολύ αξία δίνουν στο χρήμα) και πόσο θα μας κόστιζε αν έμενε ανοιχτή και γινόταν εξυγίανση. Προσωπικά έχω την βεβαιότητα ότι κόστισε παραπάνω. Αλλά μιας και δεν δίνω την αξία που εκείνοι δίνουν στο χρήμα, το βασικότερο θέμα μου είναι η λογική τους. Νομίζω πως από όσα γράφω είναι προφανές το γιατί διαφωνώ.

----------


## aroutis

> To moudial και το moundobasket του 2014 δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα, αν θα μεταδοθεί από την ΝΕΡΙΤ, από ότι διαβάζω στα αθλητικά μπορεί να τα μεταπουλήσει στην συνδρομητική τηλεόραση.Με λίγα λογία στην Δημοσία τηλεόραση δεν θα υπάρχουν αθλητικά γεγονότα και θα πληρώνουμε 5 euro, φιάσκο η *προμελετημένο έγκλημα.     *


To είπα ένα post πριν το δικό σου αλλά η σιωπή ειναι προς απάντηση μου...




> Ομως δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο έπρεπε να κλείσει η εταιρεία (α.) ούτε ποιό ειναι το ROI των 3 euro που καλούμαι να πληρώσω (β.) , ούτε γιατί έπρεπε να γίνει πλιάτσικο στις υπάρχουσες συμβάσεις που πήγαν στα ιδιωτικά media (γ.).


Για ένα euro λιγότερο τον μήνο, το product που αγοράζω για αυτά ειναι αθλιο σε σχέση με αυτό που είχα πριν, συμβάσεις που ήταν εν ισχυ πριν μεταπωλούνται - χάνοντας το δημόσιο έσοδα - και όλα αυτά χωρίς accountability. 
Κοινώς στη πλάτη των φορολογουμένων ως συνήθως γίνεται το πλιάτσικο.

----------


## Helix

Απ' ότι είδα έχει κλείσει και το ert-archives

----------


## Billykid

> Απ' ότι είδα έχει κλείσει και το ert-archives


Αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ τελευταία,ενώ ήθελα να δω ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για μια εργασία που ετοιμάζω. Το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ είναι πολύτιμο και έχει μεγάλη αξία, εκπαιδευτική κτλ. Ήταν μια βιβλιοθήκη βίντεο-ντοκουμέντων από την οποία ο καθένας μπορούσε να αντλήσει στοιχεία. Ελπίζω να "ανέβει" πάλι χωρίς κουτσουρέματα..

----------


## GetRid

Απεργία ...στην ΔΤ!




> Πενθήμερη απεργία στη ΔΤ απο την επόμενη Παρασκευή κήρυξε η ΕΣΗΕΜ-Θ με δύο ανακοινώσεις της που στρέφεται εναντίον του υφυπουργού Π. Καψή


http://stokokkino.gr/article/4979/Ap...osia-Tileorasi

Τα ζωντανά που στήριξαν το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, που έγινε με αφορμή μετα ξύ άλλων και τις απεργίες, τι έχουν να πουν;

----------


## gkamared

Τα ιδία που έλεγαν και πριν

----------


## GetRid

Δεν τολμάνε να εμφανιστούν καν! Τι να υπερασπιστούν;

Αφού όλη η επιχειρηματολογία που μηρύκασαν έχει καταρρεύσει.

----------


## 21706

Αυτά τα ζωντανά ξέρουν μόνο να λένε μπε..........

----------


## Helix

Η λύση είναι απλή... Ο πρωθυπουργός θα εφεύρει μία νέα πατέντα και θα πεί αυτή τη φορά "Καταργώ την ΔΤ και ιδρύω την ΝΔΤ*". Problem solved.


*Spoiler:*




			* Νέα Δημόσια Τηλεόραση  :Razz:

----------


## gkamared

> Η λύση είναι απλή... Ο πρωθυπουργός θα εφεύρει μία νέα πατέντα και θα πεί αυτή τη φορά "Καταργώ την ΔΤ και ιδρύω την ΝΔΤ*". Problem solved.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			* Νέα Δημόσια Τηλεόραση


Άλλαξε και βάλε ΝΚΤ
*Spoiler:*




			* Νέα Κυβερνητική Τηλεόραση  :Razz:

----------


## Helix

Ακόμα να αντιληφθείς ότι δημόσιο και κυβέρνηση είναι πλέον ταυτόσιμοι όροι;  :Razz:

----------


## gkamared

> Ακόμα να αντιληφθείς ότι δημόσιο και κυβέρνηση είναι πλέον ταυτόσιμοι όροι;


Εγώ τα έχω τελείως διαφορετικά μάθει τα πράγματα, τώρα αν αλλάξαν τα πράγματα με την Συγκυβέρνηση τρόικας-Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας. Δεν το ξέρω :Razz:

----------


## zoxir

Απλά άλλο ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην ΥΕΝΕΔ

----------


## gkamared

> Απλά άλλο ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην ΥΕΝΕΔ


ΥΕΝΕΔ, τι θα πει :Question:

----------


## grayden

> ΥΕΝΕΔ, τι θα πει


Google is your friend.

----------


## phantom77

Off Topic





> ΥΕΝΕΔ, τι θα πει


Ξαφνικά αισθάνομαι πολύ γέρος  :Razz:

----------


## GetRid

> ΥΕΝΕΔ, τι θα πει


Υπηρεσία ΕΝημέρωσης Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Η παλιά ΝΕΤ, μέχρι και τις αρχές του '80. Ηταν υπό την διεύθυνση του στρατού, τις ειδήσεις τις έλεγαν ...ένστολες παρουσιάστριες(!) και μας μάθαιναν ότι η ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, πόσο σπουδαίο είναι το έθνος μας, η θρησκεία μας, πόσο πόσο ανάγκη έχουμε να αγοράζομε όπλα κλπ

----------


## nikraven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ξαφνικά αισθάνομαι πολύ γέρος


εγώ να δείς. :Sad: 
Και να δεις τι θα γίνει έτσι και ρωτήσουμε πόσοι θυμούνται την Ε.Ι.Ρ.Τ.?? :Smile:

----------


## gkamared

> Υπηρεσία ΕΝημέρωσης Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Η παλιά ΝΕΤ, μέχρι και τις αρχές του '80. Ηταν υπό την διεύθυνση του στρατού, τις ειδήσεις τις έλεγαν ...ένστολες παρουσιάστριες(!) και μας μάθαιναν ότι η ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, πόσο σπουδαίο είναι το έθνος μας, η θρησκεία μας, πόσο πόσο ανάγκη έχουμε να αγοράζομε όπλα κλπ


Τώρα τα ιδία δεν γίνονται με ΔΤ και ιδιωτικά κανάλια.

- - - Updated - - -




> εγώ να δείς.
> Και να δεις τι θα γίνει έτσι και ρωτήσουμε πόσοι θυμούνται την Ε.Ι.Ρ.Τ.??


Αυτό πάντως θα συνεχίσει να γίνεται καθώς ούτε η ΝΕΡΙΤ έχει κατοχυρωθεί νομικά :Whistle: Αυτό με την Ε.Ι.Ρ.Τ, το έζησες :Question:

----------


## phantom77

> εγώ να δείς.
> Και να δεις τι θα γίνει έτσι και ρωτήσουμε πόσοι θυμούνται την Ε.Ι.Ρ.Τ.??


Εγώ ήμουν μπέμπης τότε, δεν τη θυμάμαι  :Laughing:

----------


## nikraven

> Αυτό πάντως θα συνεχίσει να γίνεται καθώς ούτε η ΝΕΡΙΤ έχει κατοχυρωθεί νομικάΑυτό με την Ε.Ι.Ρ.Τ, το έζησες


Την ΕΙΡΤ την πρόλαβα αλλά θυμάμαι αχνά λίγα πράγματα.
Αυτό που θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ήταν μια σειρά το Λούνα-Πάρκ και το άλλο που θυμάμαι είναι όταν τελείωνε το πρόγραμμα έβγαινε σαν σήμα η ελληνική σημαία και σαν μουσική υπόκρουση είχε κάτι χτυπήματα απο μεταλλικές κουδούνες. :Smile:

----------


## anon

> Υπηρεσία ΕΝημέρωσης Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Η παλιά ΝΕΤ, μέχρι και τις αρχές του '80. Ηταν υπό την διεύθυνση του στρατού, τις ειδήσεις τις έλεγαν ...ένστολες παρουσιάστριες(!) και μας μάθαιναν ότι η ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, πόσο σπουδαίο είναι το έθνος μας, η θρησκεία μας, πόσο πόσο ανάγκη έχουμε να αγοράζομε όπλα κλπ


Συν κάτι εκπομπες, οπως οι ουρανοι είναι δικοί μας κλπ κλπ... Αισθανομαι πολυ γέρος...

- - - Updated - - -




> Την ΕΙΡΤ την πρόλαβα αλλά θυμάμαι αχνά λίγα πράγματα.
> Αυτό που θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ήταν μια σειρά το Λούνα-Πάρκ και το άλλο που θυμάμαι είναι όταν τελείωνε το πρόγραμμα έβγαινε σαν σήμα η ελληνική σημαία και σαν μουσική υπόκρουση είχε κάτι χτυπήματα απο μεταλλικές κουδούνες.


Αυτο λες; 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHrZs8fGSec

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Εμάς τους γέρους συνταξιούχους μας θέλει η κυβέρνηση στην ζωή :ROFL: 

Παιδιά δεν έχει αλλάξει στα θέματα προσλήψεως τυπωτά στη ΔΤ από ότι γινόταν στην ΕΡΤ, μπορώ να πω ότι τα πράγματα έγιναν χειρότερα.

----------


## nikraven

> Αυτο λες; 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHrZs8fGSec


α γειά σου.
Αυτό. :One thumb up:  :Smile:

----------


## anon

> α γειά σου.
> Αυτό.


Τσοπανακος ημουνα, προβατάκια έβοσκα....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP648nAEqYA 
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## phantom77

Επι ΕΡΤ πάντως δεν θα γινόταν αυτό που έγινε χθες στη *ραδιοφωνική* μετάδοση του αγώνα του Παναθηναϊκού: για 25 λεπτά τουλάχιστον μετέδιδαν φυσικό ήχο γηπέδου χωρίς να ακούγεται περιγραφή και κανένας δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι!

Ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ακούνε το πρόγραμμα τους...

----------


## kontinos

Επειδη δεν ηξερα που να ρωτησω, η ΔΤ δεν μεταδιδει χειμερινους Ολυμπιακους Αγωνες? Μονο καμια περιληψη στις μια παρα τη νυχτα? Αλλα το θεωρει φυσιολογικο να μεταδοσει πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα κλειστου στιβου το απογευμα, και φυσικα τωρα να παιζει μενουμε Ελλαδα σε επαναληψη? Δεν ειναι με τα καλα τους! Αν μη τι αλλο με το προηγουμενο σχημα οι μεγαλες αθλητικες διοργανωσεις καλυπτονταν τουλαχιστον επαρκως. Ειχες ΕΤ1 Κωσταλα και τα καλλιτεχνικα, ΝΕΤ τα πιο "αθλητικα" και ΕΤ3 συνηθως τα ομαδικα. Αλλα οχι, τωρα εχουμε μενουμε ελλαδα, κωνστανταρα και 4greece, διοτι περιμεναμε απο τη ΔΤ να μας ενημερωσει για την κοινωνια των πολιτων...

----------


## raspoutiv

αρχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε και ΝΕΡΙΤ τώρα
ακόμα δεν την είδαμε, της τα σκάμε κιόλας. που ναι τώρα οι ΕΡΤ hatters που προτίμησαν να κλείσει 1 δομημένος οργανισμός με τα όποια κουσούρια του, προκειμένου να μην πληρώνουν τα 2€ το μήνα;

----------


## DVader

> αρχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε και ΝΕΡΙΤ τώρα
> ακόμα δεν την είδαμε, της τα σκάμε κιόλας. που ναι τώρα οι ΕΡΤ hatters που προτίμησαν να κλείσει 1 δομημένος οργανισμός με τα όποια κουσούρια του, προκειμένου να μην πληρώνουν τα 2€ το μήνα;


Εδω είμαστε ! Πάντως το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν μόνο τα 2 Ευρώ !

----------


## GetRid

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τρώτε ότι σας πλασάρουν.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Εδω είμαστε ! Πάντως το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν μόνο τα 2 Ευρώ !


λύθηκαν τώρα τα προβλήματα; εντάξει; σταμάτησες να πληρώνεις του χαραμοφάηδες;
από τη στιγμή που μπήκαν Καψής και Κεδίκογλου στη μέση ήταν δεδομένο πως θα μενες ευχαριστημένος




> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τρώτε ότι σας πλασάρουν.


αυτό ακριβώς
τους έχει πάρει χαμπάρι και το τελευταίο νεοφιλελέ τρολ και τους δουλεύει

----------


## Helix

Φαγοπότι τότε, φαγοπότι και τώρα. Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω.

----------


## sdikr

> λύθηκαν τώρα τα προβλήματα; εντάξει; σταμάτησες να πληρώνεις του χαραμοφάηδες;
> από τη στιγμή που μπήκαν Καψής και Κεδίκογλου στη μέση ήταν δεδομένο πως θα μενες ευχαριστημένος
> 
> 
> 
> αυτό ακριβώς
> τους έχει πάρει χαμπάρι και το τελευταίο νεοφιλελέ τρολ και τους δουλεύει


Οπότε θέλεις να πεις οτι ήταν χαραμοφάηδες;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Οπότε θέλεις να πεις οτι ήταν χαραμοφάηδες;


κατά φωνή
αυτό κατάλαβες;

----------


## sdikr

> κατά φωνή
> αυτό κατάλαβες;


Αυτό είπες, να είσαι ποιο προσεχτικός τι γράφεις άλλη φορά

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Εκλογές έρχονται και τσακωνόμαστε σταματήστε ρε παιδιά  :Exclamation:

----------


## KLG

> Αυτό είπες, να είσαι ποιο προσεχτικός τι γράφεις άλλη φορά


Την ειρωνία δεν την αντιλαμβάνεσαι ειλικρινά ή ειπες να τρολλάρεις λίγο?

Στα άλλα τώρα τα σοβαρά:




> Επειδη δεν ηξερα που να ρωτησω, η ΔΤ δεν μεταδιδει χειμερινους Ολυμπιακους Αγωνες? Μονο καμια περιληψη στις μια παρα τη νυχτα? Αλλα το θεωρει φυσιολογικο να μεταδοσει πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα κλειστου στιβου το απογευμα, και φυσικα τωρα να παιζει μενουμε Ελλαδα σε επαναληψη? Δεν ειναι με τα καλα τους! Αν μη τι αλλο με το προηγουμενο σχημα οι μεγαλες αθλητικες διοργανωσεις καλυπτονταν τουλαχιστον επαρκως. Ειχες ΕΤ1 Κωσταλα και τα καλλιτεχνικα, ΝΕΤ τα πιο "αθλητικα" και ΕΤ3 συνηθως τα ομαδικα. Αλλα οχι, τωρα εχουμε μενουμε ελλαδα, κωνστανταρα και 4greece, διοτι περιμεναμε απο τη ΔΤ να μας ενημερωσει για την κοινωνια των πολιτων..


.

Μεγάλο αυτο το κενό σίγουρα και είναι να απορεί κανείς. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ακριβως γιατί υπάρχει ενα θεματάκι με την EBU. Στο site eurovisionsports.tv είχε σε HD live και ανα αγωνισμα τους προηγουμενους ολυμπιακους. Το εψαξα λίγο και είδα οτι η EBU δεν τα βρηκε με τη ΔΟΕ οπότε παπαλα 2014 και 2016

http://olympicsbasics.andymiah.net/2...-games-rights/

Η πιο αξιοπιστη λύση αλλά παρανομη ειναι βουπουνου και ΝΕΡΙΤ του Βορρα (οπως λέει και ο Κεδικογλου) δλδ μπιμπισι.

----------


## raspoutiv

δε σε καλύπτει η ΔΤ; πολύ καλή η κάλυψη των αγώνων
αλλά κι η ΝΕΡΙΤ εξαιρετική. μην πω και για την υπέροχη κάλυψη των ειδήσεων. είδατε εικόνες από Κεφαλλονιά σε όλα τα κανάλια ε; αυτή τη φορά δεν ήταν κλεμμένα από την ΕΡΤ. τέλειωσε το παραμύθι 
αν δεν ήταν κι ο ρεπόρτερ Μυκόνου Τσίλης, δε θα χαμε ούτε πλάνο απιξέλιαστο

----------


## sdikr

> Την ειρωνία δεν την αντιλαμβάνεσαι ειλικρινά ή ειπες να τρολλάρεις λίγο?


Οπότε δηλαδή μας τρολλάρει λιγάκι; 
Οκ, είπα και εγώ

----------


## KLG

Δεν εγραψα "είπες να τρολλάρεις και εσύ λίγο"... Τελος πάντων.. άκρη δεν θα βγει τωρα.

----------


## gkamared

Μα αρέσει που κατηγορείτε εμένα για  :Offtopic:  παιδιά τους χειμερινούς ολυμπιακούς το ξέρουμε νομίζω ότι μετά ερτ τους μεταδίδει ο ΟΤΕ έτσι δεν είναι :Question: Αυτό ήθελε και κυβερνήσει να πάνε όλα τα αθλητικά στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι λόγω διαπλοκής η κόστους. Τα σημάδια μου δείχνουν διαπλοκή πάντως.

----------


## Νικαετός

http://www.thepressproject.gr/article/56136

Να τα έχουμε και αυτά υπόψη μας....  :Whistle:

----------


## 21706

Και αυτά
http://syspeirosiaristeronmihanikon.....html?spref=tw

----------


## konig

> δε σε καλύπτει η ΔΤ; πολύ καλή η κάλυψη των αγώνων
> αλλά κι η ΝΕΡΙΤ εξαιρετική. μην πω και για την υπέροχη κάλυψη των ειδήσεων. είδατε εικόνες από Κεφαλλονιά σε όλα τα κανάλια ε; αυτή τη φορά δεν ήταν κλεμμένα από την ΕΡΤ. τέλειωσε το παραμύθι 
> αν δεν ήταν κι ο ρεπόρτερ Μυκόνου Τσίλης, δε θα χαμε ούτε πλάνο απιξέλιαστο


ε οκ σιγα σιγα γυρνανε τα καναλια πισω στο 4.3 και μεταδοση ζωντανης εικονας απο skype και ολα καλα

----------


## kontinos

Και γιατι να το ανεχτουμε αυτο, αφου ηδη πληρωνουμε το παγιο για ΝΕΡΙΤ μεσω ΔΕΗ? Συγγνωμη κιολας, αλλα οτι και να λεμε, τουλαχιστον οταν τα διναμε για ΕΡΤ, και δεν ηταν πολλα, μην κοροιδευομαστε, ειχαμε την εγγυηση οτι αυτα τα "περιεργα" θα τα δουμε. Εχουμε μια δημοσια τηλεοραση πολυυυυ χειροτερη απο την προηγουμενη για την οποια επισης πληρωνουμε. Αν ενα κρατος δεν ειναι σε θεση να εχει δημοσια τηλεοραση, εστω και εν μερει υψηλου επιπεδου, περαστικα μας.

----------


## mikrokatevas

καλημερα ηλιε καλημερα............

----------


## alekan

Πάλι καλά που έκλεισε η σπάταλη ΕΡΤ και εξορθολογίστηκαν όλα τα έξοδα, οι μισθοί κλπ κλπ κλπ
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...ia-mia-ekpompi

----------


## Helix

Για την ΝΕΡΙΤ ακούστηκε τίποτα; Ήμαστε στον Απρίλιο πλέον  :Razz:

----------


## nikraven

> Πάλι καλά που έκλεισε η σπάταλη ΕΡΤ και εξορθολογίστηκαν όλα τα έξοδα, οι μισθοί κλπ κλπ κλπ
> http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...ia-mia-ekpompi


το άλλο  είναι καλύτερο
''θα υπάρχει.. δημοσιογράφος που θα αμείβεται με 2.600 ευρώ μικτά το μήνα 
για να διαβάζει μηνύματα που φτάνουν στο κινητό της εκπομπής «Μένουμε Ελλάδα».'' :Clap:

----------


## Helix

Με μισθούς-σκάνδαλα είναι να μην μένεις Ελλάδα;  :Laughing:

----------


## alekan

> το άλλο  είναι καλύτερο
> ''θα υπάρχει.. δημοσιογράφος που θα αμείβεται με 2.600 ευρώ μικτά το μήνα 
> για να διαβάζει μηνύματα που φτάνουν στο κινητό της εκπομπής «Μένουμε Ελλάδα».''


Για την ίδια εκπομπή λέμε μπρε  :Razz:

----------


## nikraven

> Με μισθούς-σκάνδαλα είναι να μην μένεις Ελλάδα;


σιγά τους μισθούς-σκάνδαλα.
Τον άλλο μήνα η κυβέρνηση θα ανακοινώσει 4.500.000 θέσεις εργασίας με κατώτατο μισθό τα 5.422 ευρώ.
Οπότε δεν θα τολμήσει κανείς να πεί ότι στην Νεριτ παίρνουν μισθούς-σκάνδαλα.
Η πιο ωραία ερώτηση στο παραπάνω άρθρο ήταν στο τέλος:
''Αν αυτά συμβαίνουν σε μία και μόνο εκπομπή, τι θα συμβεί όταν θα ξετυλιχτεί το νέο πρόγραμμα της ΝΕΡΙΤ στο σύνολό του;''

- - - Updated - - -




> Για την ίδια εκπομπή λέμε μπρε


To ξέρω αδερφέ μου. :Smile: 
Απλά εστίασα στον μάστορα με την ανάγνωση των sms.
Για μένα και λίγα παίρνει ο άνθρωπας.
Εγώ θα είχα παραιτηθεί. :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> Για την ίδια εκπομπή λέμε μπρε


Προτείνω να αλλάξει τίτλο η εκπομπή και να γίνει "μένουμε Μπανανία"  :Razz:

----------


## nikraven

> Προτείνω να αλλάξει τίτλο η εκπομπή και να γίνει "μένουμε Μπανανία"


απο έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα ότι έρχεται και νέα εκπομπή στην Δ.Τ μεταφερόμενη απο την παλιά ΕΡΤ αλλά με νέο τίτλο πιο sic.
Θα λέγεται ''Στην υγειά σας ρε κορόιδα'' :Smile:

----------


## 21706

> To ξέρω αδερφέ μου.
> Απλά εστίασα στον μάστορα με την ανάγνωση των sms.
> Για μένα και λίγα παίρνει ο άνθρωπας.
> Εγώ θα είχα παραιτηθεί.


Ο άνθρωπος ξέρει ανάγνωση, πρέπει να αμείβεται καλά.

----------


## Wonderland

> Για την ΝΕΡΙΤ ακούστηκε τίποτα; Ήμαστε στον Απρίλιο πλέον


Το μόνο που «άκουσα» καλά είναι το τέλος υπέρ ΝΕΡΙΤ στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ. Πλέον και για τις πολυκατοικίες (κεντρική εγκατάσταση ΝΕΡΙΤ, όχι παίζουμε). Αλλά όταν βάζουμε αρχιψεύτες και απατεώνες να κυβερνούν ας μην παραπονευόμαστε.

----------


## nikraven

> Το μόνο που «άκουσα» καλά είναι το τέλος υπέρ ΝΕΡΙΤ στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ. Πλέον και για τις πολυκατοικίες (κεντρική εγκατάσταση ΝΕΡΙΤ, όχι παίζουμε). Αλλά όταν βάζουμε αρχιψεύτες και απατεώνες να κυβερνούν ας μην παραπονευόμαστε.


καλά άκουσες για την εισφορά υπέρ ΝΕΡΙΤ
http://www.dei.gr/el/eksupiretisi-pe...-tileorasi-ner
αλλά απο όσο αναφέρεται εντός του link οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι των οικοδομών απαλλάσονται απο αυτό το τέλος.

----------


## Wonderland

> καλά άκουσες για την εισφορά υπέρ ΝΕΡΙΤ
> http://www.dei.gr/el/eksupiretisi-pe...-tileorasi-ner
> αλλά απο όσο αναφέρεται εντός του link οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι των οικοδομών απαλλάσονται απο αυτό το τέλος.


Πιθανόν να αναφέρεται σε κάποιους μικρο-χώρους όπως κήπους/αποθήκες κλπ. που δεν πληρώνουν... ΝΕΡΙΤ και δεν υπολογίζονται, γιατί στο συνολικό λογαριασμό της πολυκατοικίας το τέλος υπάρχει κανονικά. Και να μην υπάρχει όμως... τι συζητάμε; Για το αν πληρώνουν οι... κοινόχρηστοι χώροι μια απάτη που δεν υπάρχει καν;

----------


## raspoutiv

ο Καψής θα ερωτηθεί γι αυτό από κανένα παπαγαλάκι ή θα συνεχίσει να ζητάει από το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να σοβαρευτεί σε κάθε του εμφάνιση;

----------


## nikraven

> Πιθανόν να αναφέρεται σε κάποιους μικρο-χώρους όπως κήπους/αποθήκες κλπ. που δεν πληρώνουν... ΝΕΡΙΤ και δεν υπολογίζονται, γιατί στο συνολικό λογαριασμό της πολυκατοικίας το τέλος υπάρχει κανονικά. Και να μην υπάρχει όμως... τι συζητάμε; Για το αν πληρώνουν οι... κοινόχρηστοι χώροι μια απάτη που δεν υπάρχει καν;


σύντεκνε είμαι μαζί σου.
μουχαμπέτι κάνουμε.
Που να βγάλεις άκρη σε αυτήν την περίφημη χώρα που νοιώθεις σαν βιζιτού
με προστάτη (για να μην γράψω αλλιώς) που στα παίρνει μονίμως γουστάρεις δεν γουστάρεις.

----------


## apnet

Η προτροπή «να σοβαρευτεί» νομίζω όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει...


*Spoiler:*




			Μάλλον κάτι σαν... «έλα λίγο πιο 'δω»...

----------


## Wonderland

> σύντεκνε είμαι μαζί σου.
> μουχαμπέτι κάνουμε.
> Που να βγάλεις άκρη σε αυτήν την περίφημη χώρα που νοιώθεις σαν βιζιτού
> με προστάτη (για να μην γράψω αλλιώς) που στα παίρνει μονίμως γουστάρεις δεν γουστάρεις.


Αν κάτσει κάποιος κάτω ήσυχα, και σκεφτεί ψυχρά το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει εδώ πέρα, συμπεραίνει: ότι οι τωρινοί κυβερνώντες θεωρούν εαυτούς μια γαλαζοαίματη κάστα που έχει εξ αίματος (και με την κάλυψη των δικών τους νόμων φυσικά) δικαίωμα να κάνει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς να λογοδοτεί. Κάτι σαν τους Λάνιστερ στο Game Of Thrones. Γι' αυτό λοιπόν και το να μαζέψει κάποιος μια ομάδα/στρατό κλπ. (βλ. G.o.T. ξανά) για να τους εξολοθρεύσει όλους, δυστυχώς δεν ακούγεται πλέον καθόλου αφύσικο. Δεν εκπλήσσει λοιπόν καθόλου η τραγική άνοδος ΧΑ.

----------


## pakitis

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε αλλά εγώ ακόμα γελάω με το παρακάτω σχόλιο... Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχ




> απο έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα ότι έρχεται και νέα εκπομπή στην Δ.Τ μεταφερόμενη απο την παλιά ΕΡΤ αλλά με νέο τίτλο πιο sic.
> Θα λέγεται ''Στην υγειά σας ρε κορόιδα''

----------


## emeliss

http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...Uz5EO8.twitter

----------

